# ~*~Authenticate these Louboutins!~*~



## Swanky

Please post any authenticity questions about Christian Louboutin items here, this includes about dealers, sellers or stores.


----------



## Leefi

hello ladies, what about these?  http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  also, are they the same ones (colour) that be-luxe is selling here?  http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...9336256QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem  or are they a slightly darker version of the be-luxe ones?? thank you!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Leefi said:


> hello ladies, what about these? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HUNG-UP-Shoes-Bootie-Boots-41-10_W0QQitemZ370000482604QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem also, are they the same ones (colour) that be-luxe is selling here? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Grey-HUNG-UP-Boot-Heel-Shoe-39-5_W0QQitemZ280179336256QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem or are they a slightly darker version of the be-luxe ones?? thank you!!


 
Authenticity-wise they are fine.  Color-wise they look to be the same gunmetal/gray/pewter color to me.  I would ask the first seller to verify what exactly is the color labeled on the CL box (I doubt it says black).  As far as I recall the black wash (with metallic accents) Hung-Up's were limited to the metallic python series.


----------



## wantmore

Leefy - I can't help you with authenticity, but the color looks like ANTHRACITE/Pewter to me.


----------



## manolo maven

Can you ladies take a look at these and opine on their authenticity? I have these, but mine don't have pony hair on the heels.  The heels are dark brown wood.  Is this a different/older/new style? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Pigalle-Stillettos-sz-41-5_W0QQitemZ140187950792QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

manolo maven said:


> Can you ladies take a look at these and opine on their authenticity? I have these, but mine don't have pony hair on the heels. The heels are dark brown wood. Is this a different/older/new style? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Manolo, I have been searching for that shoe for 2+ years now.  It is authentic because I recall that was one of the original versions that I saw that had pony hair on the heel.  The recent leopard pony hair pigalles have either a brown leather covered heel or a brown wooden heel, and they are mainly 100mm or lower.  These look good, I wish they were my size.  If they are your size, I say grab them because that shoe is very rare in the 120mm heel.  
Good luck!


----------



## manolo maven

Thanks, Kamilla.  I know, I LOVE the extra-high heel...mine are only 100s, lol. These aren't my size but I wanted to know in case I run across a pair of 38s.  Seems crazy to have the same pair but to me they are completely different looks. I just don't know if I'm crazy about the covered heels.


----------



## Kamilla850

OH NO! I am a size 38 also, there is going to be a war if one ever pops up!


----------



## Kamilla850

The leopard pony hair pigalle in the 100mm heel is on sale now at Bergdorfs.  I was thinking about picking up a pair, but just like you said - I love the extra high heel on the 120mm.


----------



## natassha68

Wow, those are the original,  leopard 120 mm pigalle's, wowee   gorgeous !.... I just picked up the 4" pigalle's at BG a few weeks ago, and LOVE them ... Kamilla, I ended up going down a size in these, but they are great w/ jeans .... seeing since Im not a no platform 4 incher type, these are special, I highly recommend them


----------



## BagLover21

ladies, i just bought these...hoping they are real!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=220179493915&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## Kamilla850

BagLover21 said:


> ladies, i just bought these...hoping they are real!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=220179493915&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


 

Those are good!  Enjoy, I love that style.


----------



## wantmore

BagLover21 said:


> ladies, i just bought these...hoping they are real!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=220179493915&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


Look at the last picture....on the inside of the shoes there are dents close to the soles. I have these in Silver and I have the same problem albeit the yellow isn't as bad as my silver. I need to exchange/return them.


----------



## ledaatomica

ladies I just had to post this because this is AWFUL! I never saw a fake pair as bad as this ..  this is so sad.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160189976976


----------



## cjy

ledaatomica said:


> ladies I just had to post this because this is AWFUL! I never saw a fake pair as bad as this .. this is so sad..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160189976976


 Yuk


----------



## Noegirl05

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320194693443&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

Are these authentic?


----------



## ashakes

There aren't enough photos to say whether they are or not IMO, but this seller seems to have stolen photos from another US seller.  Or, it could be the other way around too.


----------



## Noegirl05

Yeah thats what I thought but people were buying them soo I didn't know


----------



## blackbird

^ rats. got taken down already.


----------



## Leefi

hello ladies, i stumbled across a pair of anemone's on ebay but i'm not so sure about them. obviously these are not everyday shoes and i wonder if i would be better off with just a "plain" pair of pigalle's?? and i'm not sure if their authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

are these the 100mm or the 120mm height??
thank you so much!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Leefi said:


> hello ladies, i stumbled across a pair of anemone's on ebay but i'm not so sure about them. obviously these are not everyday shoes and i wonder if i would be better off with just a "plain" pair of pigalle's?? and i'm not sure if their authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-Louboutin-Green-Satin-Anemone-Pigalle-39_W0QQitemZ280183866051QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> are these the 100mm or the 120mm height??
> thank you so much!!


 
These look fine to me; the heel appears to be 120mm/5".  Personally I still prefer the good ol' classic black patent Pigalle's but these are TDF (and unique!) special-occasion shoes.


----------



## catcat

What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220184616801&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Kirie

A 
















Someone asked me to check if these were authentic. I'm concerned about the jagged edge on the insoles and the missing _Paris text _but perhaps that's because I'm not familiar with this particular style?


----------



## abcecas123

Hello Ladies!!

I was wondering if someone can authenticate this shoes for me. If authentic how much should I offer?


Thanks

CLICK ME


----------



## foxycleopatra

abcecas123 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> I was wondering if someone can authenticate this shoes for me. If authentic how much should I offer?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> CLICK ME


 
Yes it's absolute authentic.  I'd say $699.99-$749.99 is about right considering these are long sold out everywhere and retail plus tax was about $640 and then you have to account for all the ebay/paypal fees the seller has to put up with (and understandably powersellers like NGG are not on ebay to make a loss on their shoes).


----------



## cjy

I like the style of this shoe, very elegant.


----------



## DamierAddict

are these authentic?? i dont think i have ever seen the part where it says christian louboutin black?? or anything other than white/beige. .. HELP!


----------



## Kamilla850

abcecas123 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> I was wondering if someone can authenticate this shoes for me. If authentic how much should I offer?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> CLICK ME



Those are authentic, but they have been marked down at BG and other boutiques but I am sure that sizes are limited at this point since it was a very popular shoe.  Although I believe that a local NJ boutique still has them available in all sizes since they believe it to be a Spring/Summer shoe and just recently received it.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Kamilla850 said:


> Those are authentic, but they have been marked down at BG and other boutiques but I am sure that sizes are limited at this point since it was a very popular shoe. Although I believe that a local NJ boutique still has them available in all sizes since they believe it to be a Spring/Summer shoe and just recently received it.


 
I'm pretty sure those are not marked down at BG -- I still saw them selling the other colors remaining (dark green and black) at full price; electric blue is long gone.  There was a dark green suede one mistakenly placed on the sale racks and it caused confusion for some ladies, but that shoe is not marked down (nor did it register being marked-down in the system), at least before Christmas.


----------



## foxycleopatra

DamierAddict said:


> are these authentic?? i dont think i have ever seen the part where it says christian louboutin black?? or anything other than white/beige. .. HELP!


 
Those look like a vintage CL style from way back during CL's days.  I haven't seen this exact style IRL but (1) the heel shape & overall aesthetic look authentic (vintage) CL, and (2) I highly doubt fakers will waste their time manufacturing one pair of an esoteric style that barely anyone has seen.


----------



## poshchick

Could anyone have a quick look at these for me? 

Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-LOU...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## priiin

Those soles are fantastic. They are definitely brand new..soles don't stay that perfect after you wear them.  They look good to me!


----------



## poshchick

Thanks so much...  Having never seen a pair in the flesh before... Is there anything I should look out for if she does agree to me looking at the shoes beforehand? Markings etc? As the pics arent too close up.. 

Thanks again for your help


----------



## priiin

No problem! Check for scuff marks, scratches, etc. Sometimes those things can be fixed if you just wipe them with a soft cloth. If there are large scratches to the shoe ask the seller how they got there, if they can be fixed, etc. You may even ask her where she purchased them. However, they look authentic to me. I doubt you will need to question the authenticity.


----------



## Kamilla850

foxycleopatra said:


> I'm pretty sure those are not marked down at BG -- I still saw them selling the other colors remaining (dark green and black) at full price; electric blue is long gone.  There was a dark green suede one mistakenly placed on the sale racks and it caused confusion for some ladies, but that shoe is not marked down (nor did it register being marked-down in the system), at least before Christmas.



The blue are marked down just as of Monday, I got a price adjustment on the pairs that I got back in September via return and re-purchase and was able to pick up a pair for a girlfriend that has been waiting forever for them.  I did find it strange that the green is still full price though, not sure why they wouldn't mark that color down as well considering that it is basically sold out from what I understand.  
I hate it when shoes mistakenly end up on the sale rack since it gives me that second of excitement but I love how BG now has signs that state "only shoes marked with an asterisk are on sale" - I am sure that many ladies have put up fits when they see a shoe on sale and then find out it isn't marked down.


----------



## abcecas123

Kamilla850 said:


> The blue are marked down just as of Monday, I got a price adjustment on the pairs that I got back in September via return and re-purchase and was able to pick up a pair for a girlfriend that has been waiting forever for them. I did find it strange that the green is still full price though, not sure why they wouldn't mark that color down as well considering that it is basically sold out from what I understand.
> I hate it when shoes mistakenly end up on the sale rack since it gives me that second of excitement but I love how BG now has signs that state "only shoes marked with an asterisk are on sale" - I am sure that many ladies have put up fits when they see a shoe on sale and then find out it isn't marked down.


 
I cant find them on BG..... where????????


----------



## foxycleopatra

Kamilla850 said:


> The blue are marked down just as of Monday, I got a price adjustment on the pairs that I got back in September via return and re-purchase and was able to pick up a pair for a girlfriend that has been waiting forever for them. I did find it strange that the green is still full price though, not sure why they wouldn't mark that color down as well considering that it is basically sold out from what I understand.
> I hate it when shoes mistakenly end up on the sale rack since it gives me that second of excitement but I love how BG now has signs that state "only shoes marked with an asterisk are on sale" - I am sure that many ladies have put up fits when they see a shoe on sale and then find out it isn't marked down.


 
Wow, you have a great SA!  I know one of BG shoe salon's long-time SA's was this close to getting fired for doing price adjustment last sales season (from 1st markdown price to 2nd mark-down when just a week or two transpired, certainly not months....well he was doing it under the table for a bunch of loyal clients).  Apparently they got a new manager who's watching everyday computer sales print-outs like a hawk, spotting price adjustment/return/rebuy trends, and giving SA's warnings (and job threats) about doing favors for clients (unlike Saks where SA's can get away with pretty much anything and actually have a union that protects them from getting fired for things like that).  So you're VERY LUCKY for having SA friends who can do that for you   BTW just curious can he/she do that for anything that was purchased full price and then later goes on sale months later?  That definitely sounds more like an exception than a norm to me.  One of my SA's happens to be on-warning right now (for bending backwards for his loyal clients) and I'm very hesistant these days to ask him to risk his job again.


----------



## Kamilla850

abcecas123 said:


> I cant find them on BG..... where????????


 
That shoe is not available on the website.  I just PMed you with the details on where to get them.


----------



## Kamilla850

foxycleopatra said:


> Wow, you have a great SA! I know one of BG shoe salon's long-time SA's was this close to getting fired for doing price adjustment last sales season (from 1st markdown price to 2nd mark-down when just a week or two transpired, certainly not months....well he was doing it under the table for a bunch of loyal clients). Apparently they got a new manager who's watching everyday computer sales print-outs like a hawk, spotting price adjustment/return/rebuy trends, and giving SA's warnings (and job threats) about doing favors for clients (unlike Saks where SA's can get away with pretty much anything and actually have a union that protects them from getting fired for things like that). So you're VERY LUCKY for having SA friends who can do that for you  BTW just curious can he/she do that for anything that was purchased full price and then later goes on sale months later? That definitely sounds more like an exception than a norm to me. One of my SA's happens to be on-warning right now (for bending backwards for his loyal clients) and I'm very hesistant these days to ask him to risk his job again.


 
My SA didn't do the adjustment, I did it through different means.  In fact, my SA at BG, albeit very nice, he is not very helpful when it comes to price adjustments and such which I am guessing is due to the reasons you described.  Unlike at Saks the SAs will do it with no problem for loyal clients.  Although I have heard that recently the Saks return policy has changed on sale items and therefore becoming more difficult to do price adjustments via return and re-purchase since the new return policy states that returns must be made within 30 days.


----------



## mimi23

Could anyone take a look at these for me please? Merci beaucoup!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

mimi23 said:


> Could anyone take a look at these for me please? Merci beaucoup!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Absolutely authentic.


----------



## Camper

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...item=220185295868&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

How about this one? It's my first CL. Is it authentic? How much is it retail? Thanks!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Camper said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220185295868&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI
> 
> How about this one? It's my first CL. Is it authentic? How much is it retail? Thanks!


 
Yes, authentic, retail was around $570 plus tax.


----------



## Camper

Cheers, foxy.


----------



## Kamilla850

Camper said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...item=220185295868&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI
> 
> How about this one? It's my first CL. Is it authentic? How much is it retail? Thanks!



Camper, this shoe is authentic.  If you are interested, this shoe is currently on sale at Bergdorfs although I am not sure that they ship to Australia.  I think they are around $400 now.


----------



## hlfinn

hi. can anyone tell me if these are real? i got a little excited and bought them already but i wanted to check before i paid. thanks. i hope they fit. i'm usually a 40 in manolos and 40 or 40.5 in chanel and these would be my first CLs. thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200186878622&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## hlfinn

anyone? i picked them up last night but don't want to leave fb until someone can check for me. please. thanks!


----------



## Kamilla850

hlfinn said:


> hi. can anyone tell me if these are real? i got a little excited and bought them already but i wanted to check before i paid. thanks. i hope they fit. i'm usually a 40 in manolos and 40 or 40.5 in chanel and these would be my first CLs. thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200186878622&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


 

I am not familiar with this style, but it looks like it is from a few years ago based on the design.  I would highly doubt that these are counterfeit.  I think that you are ok.  
However, in response to your second post, I would recommend that you wait to actually receive the shoes before you leave feedback.


----------



## hlfinn

oh i got them. the seller lives right by me so i picked them up last night. fastest ebay turnaround ever. lol. 

thank you so much! i really appreciate the response!


----------



## Kamilla850

Be sure to post modeling photos, I would love to see how they look on.
That is too funny, I recently did this with a buyer also, I was quite hesitant about doing it considering that he was giving me cash, but it actually worked out well.


----------



## hlfinn

oh i'm away for the weekend but i sure will! thanks for asking! i love them- they are really cute with jeans.

i have had a lot of people buy from me and pay cash to pick up and it's always been great.  this buyer let m pay with paypal though which was even better! lol.


----------



## poshchick

How about these girls? The person has them listed as yo yo's but I can't find a similar pic anywhere! Also the heel looks a little thick? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120205817818


----------



## brtracy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is this real ladies?? I think its missing the "paris" wording in the middle of the sole.


----------



## Kamilla850

brtracy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-Size-36_W0QQitemZ110211997012QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Is this real ladies?? I think its missing the "paris" wording in the middle of the sole.


 

I would steer clear of this listing, the pictures are rather unclear so I cannot state if and/or these shoes are authentic or not.  However, this is one of the few CL styles that has been counterfeited and honestly, this pair does not look so good to me.  I don't like the fact that this seller has only 2 feedback and has only sold this shoe so far.  I have a bad feeling.


----------



## foxycleopatra

brtracy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-Size-36_W0QQitemZ110211997012QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Is this real ladies?? I think its missing the "paris" wording in the middle of the sole.


 
Those are undeniably fake -- the toe box is so wrong, the wood platform is a different color/texture from the wood platform used for the real Bruges....and several other incriminating details.  I've seen those photos posted over and over by different sellers, all selling fake Bruges (I'd guess all originating from ioffer or a similar "vendor"?).


----------



## brtracy

Thanks so much for the replies.  I was 90% sure it was fake, but just need to hear it from the experts. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## poshchick

Hi girls

Could anyone have a quick looky at mines a couple of posts up? 

Thanks


----------



## DamierAddict

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *brtracy* 

 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-Size-36_W0QQitemZ110211997012QQihZ001QQcatego ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZVie wItem

Is this real ladies?? I think its missing the "paris" wording in the middle of the sole._

 look really fake


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



um i bid on it in a moment of insanity and i seem to be winning. so are they real?


----------



## foxycleopatra

sara999 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Shoe-Size-7_W0QQitemZ110211128948QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> um i bid on it in a moment of insanity and i seem to be winning. so are they real?


 
Yep, authentic Activa's


----------



## sara999

yeah they looked quite 'real' and she has loads of feedback...but just wanted to be sure. i can't believe i'm going to spend $300+ on a pair of shoes! man i am nuts


----------



## poshchick

Girls ppplllzzz 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=120205817818

heheee thanks x


----------



## LavenderIce

Posh, my gut instinct says no.  I have only gone into obsessive CL mode last year, so my knowledge isn't as vast as the pros here, but what tips me off is the size of the heel and the suede does not look as plush as a real CLs.  These look like they could be from Nine West or Payless KWIM?


----------



## LavenderIce

BTW, posh your link on page 5 doesn't work.  And other tip offs:  it looks like a very prive knock off, not yoyo and they list the shoe as patent but the pic is suede.  This person has only six positive feedback and although it's 100%, I would feel more confident with an ebayer with more than six, particularly for high cost items.


----------



## poshchick

Hi Lavender, can't seem to fix the link... 

In the description it says 'black suede and black patent' (which I think mean the tip?). I did buy them eeekk but they werent very high cost. I will take better photos when I get them and ask again  

Thanks


----------



## LavenderIce

Posh, they very well could be an older shoe.  I haven't seen older verions of the very prive, but with the more recent ones the heel is higher and thinner.


----------



## poshchick

I thought that too... I'll make sure to take good photos of the markings etc so you can see and advise  

Thanks


----------



## abcecas123

Good Evening Ladies!!

I was wondering:wondering if someone can please tell me if any of this CL's below are authentic? 

(Sorry, there is a lot) ******MUCHAS GRACIAS******

Black Rolando
Dont know the name?
I think Red Decolette, not sure
Black Suede Yoyo
Black Patent Prive
Black Very Prive

Oopss the rolandos link dont work, her you go again. LINK

And that is it!! 

THANKS


----------



## foxycleopatra

abcecas123 said:


> Good Evening Ladies!!
> 
> I was wondering:wondering if someone can please tell me if any of this CL's below are authentic?
> 
> (Sorry, there is a lot) ******MUCHAS GRACIAS******
> 
> Black Rolando
> Dont know the name?
> I think Red Decolette, not sure
> Black Suede Yoyo
> Black Patent Prive
> Black Very Prive
> 
> Oopss the rolandos link dont work, her you go again. LINK
> 
> And that is it!!
> 
> THANKS


 
I checked all the links -- they are all authentic   The last two (same auction link) actually are not black....they pass for almost black but the actual color is dark blue tiger print with black prints (so almost black).


----------



## abcecas123

^ THANK YOU FOXY


----------



## Chins4

Hey Ladies - can anyone authenticate these for me? Look authentic but seller has 0 feedback??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260202243528&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Thanks in advance


----------



## ylime

Looks real? Also, is I'm normally an US 8, would a 38.5 fit?


----------



## babypie

ylime said:


> Looks real? Also, is I'm normally an US 8, would a 38.5 fit?


 
These pics are really blury, I wouldn't buy from someone with such low quality photos...


----------



## foxycleopatra

ylime said:


> Looks real? Also, is I'm normally an US 8, would a 38.5 fit?


 
From the photos they do indeed look authentic.  I do wish the seller could take/provide higher-quality photos but even from those alone I'm pretty confident they are authentic Rolando's.


----------



## poshchick

Hi girls 

Just a quick update from me, got the shoes today - they look fab! Here's some more pictures, please put my mind at ease!


----------



## Chins4

Girls

Can anyone advise on the authenticity of

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=230211916523&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

Also fit of the Miss Fred shoe boots - do they come up on the small size, I'm usually a 37 but have had to buy 38s in CLs before, especially in patent to get the fit??

Thanks in advance! :wondering


----------



## abcecas123

Are this authentic? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...id=m37&satitle=290198752512+&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## Biondina1003

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Do these look authentic?


----------



## Chins4

Chins4 said:


> Girls
> 
> Can anyone advise on the authenticity of
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230211916523&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> Also fit of the Miss Fred shoe boots - do they come up on the small size, I'm usually a 37 but have had to buy 38s in CLs before, especially in patent to get the fit??
> 
> Thanks in advance! :wondering


 
Girls, another 1 to add if you can help

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=120211050271&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

Help much appreciated by this CL newbie!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Girls, another 1 to add if you can help
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120211050271&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> Help much appreciated by this CL newbie!


 
These are authentic


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Foxy Cleopatra - what's your view on the Miss Fred's in my previous post? or  - and any tips on sizing for the MFs?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Biondina1003 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Blue-Patent-Pumps-NEW-size-38-5_W0QQitemZ290197110922QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Do these look authentic?


 
Yes, authentic Simple's with the lower (looks like 70mm) heel.


----------



## gemruby41

I have never seen this shoe before.  Would it be authentic?


----------



## mimi23

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*are these authentic? Thanks!*


----------



## Stinas

Limited edition ones?  Never seen them...just curious. Too good to be true???
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ I am wondering why they have soo many of the same pair?


----------



## dallas

mimi23 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ERNESTA-PLATEAU-TSTRAP-SHOES-40_W0QQitemZ130190977115QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> *are these authentic? Thanks!*




I would say they are authentic, coming from that seller.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Stinas said:


> Limited edition ones? Never seen them...just curious. Too good to be true???
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
They look authentic to me.  I think the seller's someone who works in the fashion industry and had access to the fashion shows that used those shoes.  The sizes offered are runway model shoe sizes (runway models usually wear those sizes and shows in general only order a limited size range for their models, so models have to make do with whatever the closest size to their actual size is....that's why they don't have the small sizes like 36-37 or super large sizes like 40-42 available....it makes sense).


----------



## Zophie

Anyone know if these are authentic?  I see no reason to doubt they are, but I'm so leary of ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Zophie said:


> Anyone know if these are authentic? I see no reason to doubt they are, but I'm so leary of ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes, authentic indeed


----------



## Chins4

Girls

Are these authentic? Look ok but pays to check with Ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160200408544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## DamierAddict

description says these are"Pigalle"


----------



## DamierAddict

pleazzz some authentise these for me ^^^


----------



## blackbird

^ those aren't Pigalles.


----------



## hlfinn

are these real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

hlfinn said:


> are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes, authentic Helmoon's....but make sure you scroll down and read the full description (and check out the photos).  It's labeled as "NEW Without Box" but in the description you can see it's been worn and the photos corroborate that.


----------



## Chins4

Girls

Do these look real to you?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=320209767410&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

Also, any advice on fit fo rthis shoe?


----------



## Chins4

Or these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260204469530&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

I'm usually a 37, I know these are 37.5 but should I go for it - I really want a pair of VPs????


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Girls
> 
> Do these look real to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320209767410&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> Also, any advice on fit fo rthis shoe?


 
Yes, this is authentic  That's the "Steva" style which I've loved since first seeing it a couple of years ago (from fall '05 IIRC).  Note that "Steva" runs very small & narrow though, size up at least 1/2 a size (probably a full size is best).


----------



## Chins4

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes, this is authentic  That's the "Steva" style which I've loved since first seeing it a couple of years ago (from fall '05 IIRC). Note that "Steva" runs very small & narrow though, size up at least 1/2 a size (probably a full size is best).


 
Thanks Foxy - I had a feeling you were going to say that about size. I'm a 37 so they're not gonna fit - aaarrrghh! My 2008 resolution is not to buy shoes that I know won't fit in the hope that they just might........................


----------



## ylime

Those were the only pictures that I was able to get from the seller (says they don't have a digital camera handy). The camera part sounds a little off, but I really love the color of these...

Since they're the Pigalle 120mm, should I size down? I'm normally an US 8 (I own patent Pigalles 100mm in a 38.5), so would a 37.5 fit?


----------



## blackbird

^ yes, a 37.5 should fit you.


----------



## foxycleopatra

ylime said:


> Those were the only pictures that I was able to get from the seller (says they don't have a digital camera handy). The camera part sounds a little off, but I really love the color of these...
> 
> Since they're the Pigalle 120mm, should I size down? I'm normally an US 8 (I own patent Pigalles 100mm in a 38.5), so would a 37.5 fit?


 
I'm pretty confident these are *authentic* Magenta Patent Pigalle 120's (NM anniversary version, with the Decollete 868 sculpted heel), even from that photo alone   (I wish sellers would provide more photos though for buyer reassurance).


----------



## Chins4

Girls

How do these look to you - bit suspicious of Ebay seller with so many sizes?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Girls
> 
> How do these look to you - bit suspicious of Ebay seller with so many sizes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Stay away from that auction -- I've noticed a whole bunch of BLACK SUEDE Rolando's popping up on eBay recently with super low prices, starting from $0.99.  All sold by 2 sellers with very low feedback AND....if you check the feedback, they amassed their positive feedback from selling obviously FAKE Bruges.  The sellers are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


fashions_u_dream_4 with feedback score of 16 (quite a few from selling fake Bruges) and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


giggleshops with feedback score of 2 (from selling 2 pairs of fake Bruges).  The Bruges sold by those sellers are 100% fake (it's very, very obvious on the Bruges); these black suede Rolando's look *almost* real but I can see something is off.  It's sad that a bunch of these two sellers' auctions have already ended with winning bidders, so those buyers are paying $200-$400 for fake Rolando's.  Again please stay away from those 2 sellers's auctions.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Foxy - will steer clear.

Currently watching Decolletes with onlymoda and trenduet, both seem to have good feedback. Have you come across either of them?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Thanks Foxy - will steer clear.
> 
> Currently watching Decolletes with onlymoda and trenduet, both seem to have good feedback. Have you come across either of them?


 
Yes they are authentic.  It's helpful to check this Sticky Thread in the "Glass Slipper" section, list of recommended regular eBay authentic shoe sellers -- 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/any-regular-genuine-sellers-on-ebay-150156.html


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Foxy, sorry to ask so many question....in the grip of a brand new CL obsession following delivery of my 1st pair - classic black simple pumps!


----------



## Chins4

Girls

Are these the real thing?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160200652392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

I've never bought decollettes but I soooooo want these! I'm usually a 37 (but 37.5 in CL Kid Simple pumps and 38 in Miss Fred) - will these fit?


----------



## Chins4

Chins4 said:


> Girls
> 
> Are these the real thing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160200652392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
> 
> I've never bought decollettes but I soooooo want these! I'm usually a 37 (but 37.5 in CL Kid Simple pumps and 38 in Miss Fred) - will these fit?


 
What do you think of these ladies, 6hrs to go with no bids? I can't decide whether to bid - they look ok, seller only has 1 pair of these and good feedback but has multiple pairs of silver heeled pumps?? Any advice much appreciated :s


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Girls
> 
> Are these the real thing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160200652392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
> 
> I've never bought decollettes but I soooooo want these! I'm usually a 37 (but 37.5 in CL Kid Simple pumps and 38 in Miss Fred) - will these fit?


 
These are certainly authentic   If it's labeled EU 38 on those shoes then I think it should work for you sizing-wise.


----------



## javaboo

Can anyone tell me if these are authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

foxycleopatra said:


> Stay away from that auction -- I've noticed a whole bunch of BLACK SUEDE Rolando's popping up on eBay recently with super low prices, starting from $0.99.  All sold by 2 sellers with very low feedback AND....if you check the feedback, they amassed their positive feedback from selling obviously FAKE Bruges.  The sellers are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fashions_u_dream_4 with feedback score of 16 (quite a few from selling fake Bruges) and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giggleshops with feedback score of 2 (from selling 2 pairs of fake Bruges).  The Bruges sold by those sellers are 100% fake (it's very, very obvious on the Bruges); these black suede Rolando's look *almost* real but I can see something is off.  It's sad that a bunch of these two sellers' auctions have already ended with winning bidders, so those buyers are paying $200-$400 for fake Rolando's.  Again please stay away from those 2 sellers's auctions.



I'm guessing auctions from this seller is also one to stay away from too:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

Why are these listed as Very Prives? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## foxycleopatra

Beware ladies.....the following are FAKE Very Prives.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

Without sounding dumb, how can you tell? If you would prefer to pm thats fine, would just like to know what to look out for.. 

Thanks


----------



## Cristina

^ I'd like to know, too!


----------



## javaboo

I'm guessing the insole doesn't look right or the size of the fonts? The fonts look really small compare to the ones usually see.


----------



## foxycleopatra

foxycleopatra said:


> Beware ladies.....the following are FAKE Very Prives.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
The heel is off -- it's a bit lower than what VP heels should be and the heel shape is also a bit off.  I have seen this exact "version" of replica VP in another auction or two (went for really low prices as well) and immediately sensed something off.  I'll try to dig up the earlier auctions for comparison.

A lot of fakers can get the insole prints and/or the out sole marks right, but those things plus a red sole do not make a CL......look at the overall shape/curvature and "presence" of the shoe first.....that tells a lot.


----------



## Kamilla850

Oh how sad.  The first thing that I noticed is the heel lift, look at how it's not flush with the actual heel.  This is sickening.


----------



## ashakes

^^^I reported that auction yesterday as soon as it listed.  I hope some of you ladies will do the same. I'm sure Ebay will not pull it, but it's worth a shot. I have seen several of these listed on the UK site as well (I think).


----------



## babypie

Also, isnt the patent peep toe part a little too long? It looks wrong.


----------



## KillerTofu

I just reported this auction, too. Now that I look at them with a more discriminating eye, these are definitely _not _Louboutins. The shape is all wrong.
The real thing:






The fakes:





See the difference?


----------



## thalillady

My first time buying CL's off eBay. Can y'all tell if these are real, or do I need to ask for more pics? What all pics should I ask for? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

ashakes said:


> ^^^I reported that auction yesterday as soon as it listed. I hope some of you ladies will do the same. I'm sure Ebay will not pull it, but it's worth a shot. I have seen several of these listed on the UK site as well (I think).


 
I'm so surprised they're fakes, because the seller's location is in Windermere, which is a well-off area about 2 minutes down the road from me (Tiger Woods lives in Windermere!). Lots of snooty women running around in designer stuff (or so we think...). 

The seller just listed the same pair in a size 9/39. Same description and everything- "I threw out the box before I realized they were too high." I just noticed they didn't list anywhere that they are authentic. What has the world come to- fake SHOES? Seriously?


----------



## Stinas

This is really pathetic.  I hate people that ruin a great thing like ebay.  It was nice going on there to find a deal, now we have to check things over 10 million times before buying.


----------



## canismajor

From the pictures so far, how do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250210993694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

I've requested additional pictures, so we'll see what the rest look like.

Thank You!


----------



## canismajor

Also, are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Grey-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

xnplo said:


> From the pictures so far, how do these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250210993694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> I've requested additional pictures, so we'll see what the rest look like.
> 
> Thank You!


 
They look fine to me.  I have those exact shoes in my size....it take a whole lot more to fake a vintage-y metallic bronze color/texture convincingly and it's just something that I doubt fakers will be bothered with (unless their fake version costs hundreds to produce).

Note that they run very small though -- the 36 will be too small for a size 6 for sure.


----------



## foxycleopatra

xnplo said:


> Also, are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Grey-Silver-Decolzep-Pumps-7-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ270205700032QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes, authentic


----------



## canismajor

Thank you!

'Darn' to the size 36s...


----------



## canismajor

One more...

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120216127109&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

xnplo said:


> One more...
> 
> Are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120216127109&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> Thanks!



They look good to me.


----------



## blackbird

My Purse Addiction said:


> I'm so surprised they're fakes, because the seller's location is in Windermere, which is a well-off area about 2 minutes down the road from me (Tiger Woods lives in Windermere!). Lots of snooty women running around in designer stuff (or so we think...).



The seller could be lying where they are located also. Like a seller could list the location as "Beverly Hills" but really be in Compton and you'd never know.


----------



## canismajor

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-pump-Shoes-US6-36_W0QQitemZ150210149233QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-pump-Cork-Shoes-6-7-8-9_W0QQitemZ270207402490QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## xiannie

javaboo said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are authentic?
> 
> Thanks!



Is the pair authentic as posted by *javaboo? *Thanks*!*


----------



## ashakes

My Purse Addiction said:


> I'm so surprised they're fakes, because the seller's location is in Windermere, which is a well-off area about 2 minutes down the road from me (Tiger Woods lives in Windermere!). Lots of snooty women running around in designer stuff (or so we think...).
> 
> The seller just listed the same pair in a size 9/39. Same description and everything- "I threw out the box before I realized they were too high." I just noticed they didn't list anywhere that they are authentic. What has the world come to- fake SHOES? Seriously?


 
I have another ID that I don't use so last night before I went to bed I saw somebody do the BIN on them for $475 so I emailed them. lol I told them they were fake and that they should contact Ebay to see what they should do.  I mean seriously $475 for fake Louboutins.  I can't even get $475 for 1K shoes that are brand new, purchased directly from the boutique and I have the receipts to prove it. PATHETIC!  Sad thing is they didn't even respond to me. Oh well, at least I told them. And it ruins it for honest people like myself and other TPFers that are just tryin to clean out their closets.

Well even well off people use fake items unfortunately.  PARIS HILTON ANYONE? LOL


----------



## boslvuton

Hey ladies what do we think of these?  Has anyone ever seen them before?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And I just love these from the same seller... do they look good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thalillady

thalillady said:


> My first time buying CL's off eBay. Can y'all tell if these are real, or do I need to ask for more pics? What all pics should I ask for?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Any help? Anyone expert in Pigalles?


----------



## foxycleopatra

thalillady said:


> Any help? Anyone expert in Pigalles?


 
Those are absolutely authentic bronze/dark gold Karung Pigalle's.


----------



## Chins4

Girls

Do these look geniune, it's a reputable seller?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=290202335818&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## javaboo

Chins4 said:


> Girls
> 
> Do these look geniune, it's a reputable seller?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290202335818&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



Those are good.


----------



## thalillady

foxycleopatra said:


> Those are absolutely authentic bronze/dark gold Karung Pigalle's.


 
Thank you Foxy! And since I see you're another New Yorker--LETS GO GIANTS


----------



## canismajor

This eBay auction seems to have ended, but are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Passmule-Red-Patent-Dorsay-Heels-35-5-5-5_W0QQitemZ140203153726QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are CLs supposed to come with that sticker on the sole, as in the last picture of the listing?


----------



## ashakes

xnplo said:


> This eBay auction seems to have ended, but are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Passm...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Are CLs supposed to come with that sticker on the sole, as in the last picture of the listing?



That sticker comes on all new Louboutins.  It peels right off.  They probably just forgot to peel it off before wearing them.  They were authentic.


----------



## javaboo

Yes, I have those on my CL too and those also look authentic to me!


----------



## canismajor

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christ...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Lo...QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## blackbird

ashakes said:


> Well even well off people use fake items unfortunately.  PARIS HILTON ANYONE? LOL



Did I miss something here? What fakes was that waste of space wearing?


----------



## Chins4

Ladies

Do these look ok to you, believe that Onlymoda are a reputable seller?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=290202335818&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Ladies
> 
> Do these look ok to you, believe that Onlymoda are a reputable seller?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=290202335818&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


 
Yes, they are fine


----------



## minami

Has anyone bought from ashakes81? thanks!!


----------



## poshchick

Is that 'our' ashakes? If so then she always buys authentic


----------



## Chins4

Help wanted - haven't used this seller before, are these the real thing?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Help wanted - haven't used this seller before, are these the real thing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes, authentic red karey print Decollete's.


----------



## canismajor

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## foxycleopatra

xnplo said:


> Are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOE-6-6-5B-NEW-640-00-NO-RESERVE_W0QQitemZ330208834076QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes, authentic  . . . . note that it's a mis-matched pair (one 6, one 6.5 as specified in the description)


----------



## canismajor

Hmm... Suspiciously low for such a new item... Authentic?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

xnplo said:


> Hmm... Suspiciously low for such a new item... Authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
From those 3 photos alone they actually do look authentic to me, although the price is low (well price isn't always a red flag for fakes).  If you want further assurance, I'd ask the seller for more photos (a photo of the box with the label showing clearly) and also ask where they purchased it from and if they can provide a copy of the receipt.  If it's an authentic seller I don't think they should mind providing a copy of the receipt to the winning bidder should the winner request that for her peace of mind (I certainly wouldn't mind if asked).


----------



## 4LV

Does this pair look good? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boslvuton

are these too good to be true?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUBOUTIN-...hZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

boslvuton said:


> are these too good to be true?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUBOUTIN-YoYo-85mm-Pewter-Peep-Toe-Heels-NEW-38_W0QQitemZ150211414811QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem



Check the recommended sellers thread. This seller is one of them. All of her items are purchased directly from Saks, NM, etc.  Her items are all 100% authentic.


----------



## blackbird

^ asha...as per a previous post on this page..are you ashakes81 on eBay? Or is someone misguiding some of us?


----------



## blackbird

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5445&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Any idea how they run also?


----------



## mimi23

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

*can someone tell me if these are authentic?*

*Thanks!*


----------



## Chins4

Help wanted from all you Rolando experts - are these the real deal?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:uk

 or


----------



## blackbird

mimi23 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-TIGER-PAT-PLATFORM-SHOES-39_W0QQitemZ120213089320QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> *can someone tell me if these are authentic?*
> 
> *Thanks!*


----------



## foxycleopatra

mimi23 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-TIGER-PAT-PLATFORM-SHOES-39_W0QQitemZ120213089320QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> *can someone tell me if these are authentic?*
> 
> *Thanks!*


 
These actually do look authentic to me though I've been wondering how these people can sell for such low prices (I think it's not that easy to fake a color like CL's fuschia correctly and these surely do look like the right color/material).  For further reassurance I'd ask them where they purchased it from and if they can provide a copy of the receipt to the winning bidder.


----------



## foxycleopatra

WARNING:  The following ROLANDO's are so FAKE it's not even funny.....these must be the actual shoes the fakers send out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cheapmommy

Hi I'm new to CL's.  How do these look?  Thanks!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150209841374&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## pupilCandy

foxycleopatra said:


> WARNING:  The following ROLANDO's are so FAKE it's not even funny.....these must be the actual shoes the fakers send out:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Uh oh, i think i bought them.. (from another seller) Here's what they look like, please anyone help me authenticate these 
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/9456/1002922yi8hj6.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2916/1002919ek2yy1.jpg
http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/4180/1002918gt8ke4.jpg
http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/9775/1002916uh0jb7.jpg
http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/2584/1002917xb4hn3.jpg
http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/3433/1002914hv3ej5.jpg
 What should i do? Should i demand a refund?


----------



## blackbird

cheapmommy said:


> Hi I'm new to CL's.  How do these look?  Thanks!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150209841374&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005



totally legit. That seller is in the Authentic CL sellers thread. Price is low as they retailed at $310 and are from a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## cheapmommy

blackbird said:


> totally legit. That seller is in the Authentic CL sellers thread. Price is low as they retailed at $310 and are from a couple of seasons ago.


 
Thanks blackbird!!!


----------



## cheapmommy

Here's one more pair.  Thanks!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350020571647&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022


----------



## cheapmommy

And I'm ready to click on these!!!  Thanks!!!  Also do they run TTS?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dallas

^ They are authentic. That seller is in the Authentic CL seller's thread.


----------



## canismajor

Are these authentic, as far as can tell?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150211627957&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## foxycleopatra

xnplo said:


> Are these authentic, as far as can tell?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150211627957&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
Yes, authentic satin Matador's


----------



## RRSC

are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

RRSC said:


> are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes, they're authentic and the seller is a reputable one.  I've also transacted with them personally.....and I'm almost positive the seller is a SA (or friend/family member of an SA who gets SA discounts) at a certain store in NJ.  Look at all the CL boot boxes in the background of the photos....lucky girl!


----------



## RRSC

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes, they're authentic and the seller is a reputable one. I've also transacted with them personally.....and I'm almost positive the seller is a SA (or friend/family member of an SA who gets SA discounts) at a certain store in NJ. Look at all the CL boot boxes in the background of the photos....lucky girl!


 
Thanks foxy!! I noticed all the boxes too and was thinking "whoa that's alot of CL boxes"


----------



## Chins4

Are these genuine?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## for my girl

I bought these on line for my fiance, wasn't to keen on buying used shoes, but these are the shoes she really wanted and i was unable to find them anywhere. I contacted a local cobbler and He suggested resoling the shoes with thin red rubber. I wish I had seen this forum first, but could you give me your opinion on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320206124972&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

thanks


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Are these genuine?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes, looks fine to me


----------



## foxycleopatra

for my girl said:


> I bought these on line for my fiance, wasn't to keen on buying used shoes, but these are the shoes she really wanted and i was unable to find them anywhere. I contacted a local cobbler and He suggested resoling the shoes with thin red rubber. I wish I had seen this forum first, but could you give me your opinion on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320206124972&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
> 
> thanks


 
Looks fine ......authentic black satin Decollete Zeppa's (or DecolZep as some call it).


----------



## letsgoshopping

Are these authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bellapsyd

was wondering what style these were so I can know to size up or down http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110221389822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

really hoping to win!!!


----------



## annadand

Can anyone authenticate these sweet babies? or comment on the seller?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=120218810345&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

Thanks, Anna


----------



## shopalot

^I would love to hear some feedback on this seller as well!


----------



## dallas

annadand said:


> Can anyone authenticate these sweet babies? or comment on the seller?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120218810345&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI
> 
> Thanks, Anna





The seller is a reputable one.


----------



## bellapsyd

bellapsyd said:


> was wondering what style these were so I can know to size up or down http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110221389822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> really hoping to win!!!



can anyone tell me what style these are and how they size? (small?)


----------



## shopalot

What do we think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300196323148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&i


----------



## ashakes

shopalot said:


> What do we think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300196323148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&i


 
Authentic. But, the seller is new and you are only covered 315 Canadian dollars, so I would pay with AMEX or some other credit card if possible.  I'm not saying this seller is dishonest or anything; clearly I don't know anything about them. I'm just looking at it from a newbie seller aspect.  Paypal can only protect you so much is my point.


----------



## shopalot

Thanks so much ashakes!
I'm not crazy about dealing with a new seller, but everyone was new once!


----------



## ahayward

I just ordered these decoltissimos from NAP and made a post about them, but I forgot to mention a couple of questions I had. Two things make me wary -- 1) the insoles only have "Christian Louboutin," and no "Paris." Every other pair has "Paris" on it. Also, towards the top, the edges are cut on a jagged edge instead of being a smooth line. Again, none of my other pairs are cut like this.

I'm not describing any of this well, so here's a picture:







I can't imagine that NAP would dupe me, but what do you all think? Am I okay with these?


----------



## ahayward

Also, the shoe box is a different size than my other shoe boxes, and the dust bag is a more vibrant shade of red and has two seams at the top as opposed to the one seam that the others have.

I'm really worrying about it


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I just ordered a pair from them also, except they're the Mody pumps. Mine don't have "Paris" on the soles either, and I have the jagged edge on the inside as well. I wouldn't worry about them being authentic- NAP is very reliable!

Edit: I just double-checked Christian Louboutin's official website, and it lists Net-a-Porter as an official retailer. So I think they're fine!


----------



## letsgoshopping

ahayward said:


> I just ordered these decoltissimos from NAP and made a post about them, but I forgot to mention a couple of questions I had. Two things make me wary -- 1) the insoles only have "Christian Louboutin," and no "Paris." Every other pair has "Paris" on it. Also, towards the top, the edges are cut on a jagged edge instead of being a smooth line. Again, none of my other pairs are cut like this.
> 
> I'm not describing any of this well, so here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine that NAP would dupe me, but what do you all think? Am I okay with these?


 


I just bought the peacock Mody pumps for my friend's birthday from Net-a-Porter. They came in the mail yesterday. They don't have the Paris on the inside, and they also have that "rough" edge. NAP is very reliable though- I know a lot of us (probably you too!) use NAP for CL purchases quite frequently. I think that's just how those particular styles were made. I've purchased pairs of CLs from Neiman and Saks before that are sans "Paris". I wouldn't worry about it! Enjoy your shoes!


----------



## FanAddict

*ahayward* I pm'd you back - my grey Delcoltissimos have the exact same insole, same pinking at the heel and no "paris" stamp. My box is the regular size, however...but I think you're safe!

now for these pair of Rolandos...omg if they were one half size larger I'd buy, buy, buy it NOW but only if you guys say they're legit 

Red Patent Rolandos 38.5 $645 BIN


----------



## ahayward

Thank you all so much for your help! 

*FanAddict*, those Rolandos are GORGEOUS! I wish for your sake they were 1/2 larger, they're dreamy.


----------



## Chins4

Girls

Do these look real?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Bot...ryZ70005QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Bot...ryZ70005QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If so, any advice on how the Goyas fit?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Girls
> 
> Do these look real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Bottines-Goya-Noires-37-7-Neuves_W0QQitemZ220199699240QQihZ012QQcategoryZ70005QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Bottines-Goya-Vertes-37-7-Neuves_W0QQitemZ220199651842QQihZ012QQcategoryZ70005QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> If so, any advice on how the Goyas fit?


 
The ones pictured are certainly authentic.  However, given that it's a 0-feedback seller and that I actually recognize one or two of their photos as taken from a US ebay seller's auctions, I'd definitely ask for more photos (I don't think these folks are using their own photos).


----------



## bagmad73

Hi there. I'm sorry if this has been posted already.
Please help me authenticate. Thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LoubouLush

Hi I'm new so apologies for anything I do wrong in advance!!

I have a couple of picutres of shoes I have and want to check what they are/authenticty but I'm not sure how to post them??? I no longer have the box they came in and I can't remember what they are 

I think I got them at the beginning of last year some time, they are a nude patent with a bit of a wooden platform and wooden type heel


----------



## foxycleopatra

bagmad73 said:


> Hi there. I'm sorry if this has been posted already.
> Please help me authenticate. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Looks fine to me


----------



## bagmad73

^^^ Thanks so much.


----------



## LoubouLush

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/album_photo.html?c_photo=1666284238

Sorry this link might work better and the couple of pictures after it - thanks!


----------



## abcecas123

HI EVERYONE!!!!!!!!

are this authentic?

tia

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TENUE-GOLD-METALLIC-SHOES-7-37_W0QQitemZ200198797787QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LavenderIce

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I think I remember these few years ago on Nicole Richie?


----------



## sailornep5

Just won these and wanted to know how they look before I pay...TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230221637661


----------



## foxycleopatra

sailornep5 said:


> Just won these and wanted to know how they look before I pay...TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230221637661


 
Sorry but these do not look right to me -- the "VP" silhouette/lines are VERY OFF in their first photo; heel shape also looks off and the heel height at 3.75 inches (as quoted) is completely wrong.  The shoe they have up for auctioning looks exactly like the the other batch of fake (black suede) VP's pointed out earlier.

Is there any way you can ask the seller for more photos of the shoes? -- i.e. more side profile photos, not the little details.....once you see more of the side profile photos you'll be even more convinced they are fake (I've seen some of the more revealing photos of this shoe in other auctions....photos this seller probably didn't want to post).  The fakers may have gotten the little CL engravings almost right, but a CL insole plus red sole and CL engravings do not make a real CL.....when the shoe shape/lines/silhouette (essentially the crux of a CL!) are completely off to begin with.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Agreed with Foxy I believe they are fake due to one specific characteristic that I have noticed amongst all the fake Louboutins popping up lately.


----------



## KillerTofu

I'm glad others said it first....I'd hate to be the bearer of bad news. Based on the pictures shown, I'd say those are _not_ authentic Louboutins. Particularly damning is the silhouette, in the main picture. If they give you more pics, post them here so we can help.


----------



## sailornep5

^^Whew, thanks guys!!  I appreciate the info - I am writing to the seller and NOT paying for these.  You guys are the best!


----------



## mimi23

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=250214985468&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

*are these authentic? Thanks!!*


----------



## foxycleopatra

mimi23 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290205217329&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250214985468&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI
> 
> *are these authentic? Thanks!!*


 
Both are authentic indeed


----------



## Chins4

Real thing?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/clothes-shoes...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

sailornep5 said:


> ^^Whew, thanks guys!!  I appreciate the info - I am writing to the seller and NOT paying for these.  You guys are the best!



Wow...those are some pretty bad fakes. I'm no expert really, but even the font on the "Paris" and underneath the shoe look wrong.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

How do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120222145962&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## ashakes

^^^my guess is fake from the other merchandise she has sold or is currently selling for so cheap.  That size 39 seems to be a popular one too for the fake pairs these days.  And, also the heel doesn't look right to me.  I suspect things when people put that the winning bidder's identity is private (so in SOME cases people can't contact them that they just got duped w/ a fake).  Wait for foxy though.  

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZsumochka1982


http://search-completed.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=so&sbrftog=1&dfsp=2&from=R10&satitle=&sacat=-1%26catref%3DC6&sadis=200&fpos=43506&sabfmts=1&fis=2&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&seller=1&sass=sumochka1982&fsop=2%26fsoo%3D2&coaction=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Thanks! I was thinking they looked a little off, but just wanted to make sure so I didn't pass up a good deal in the off chance they were real!


----------



## poshchick

How do these suede look?


----------



## lvusr1

Just committed to buying these but wanted to make sure they were authentic first! Thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150214617625


----------



## javaboo

lvusr1 said:


> Just committed to buying these but wanted to make sure they were authentic first! Thanks!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150214617625



Those looks good to me but you can wait for a 2nd opinion if you want!


----------



## javaboo

poshchick said:


> How do these suede look?



Um... to me those looks off. The back part where the heel and the shoe meets isn't line properly, the liner looks off to me (the shade doesn't look right) , the bottom looks different (not as shiny, I've seen the bottoms like that before on Louboutin but usually they are vintage) and the heel proportions are too fat/wide? Please wait for another person to authenticate also.


----------



## foxycleopatra

poshchick said:


> How do these suede look?


 
Sorry to rain on the parade but these are part of the fake batch from ebay.  Don't even need to over-scrutinize all the engraving details in the last photo.....the second photo is most revealing -- the VP silhouette/lines are clearly off.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Real or fake? The silver inside is throwing me off. But then again I don't have very extensive knowledge of CLs like you ladies do!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300197860218&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## Chins4

Real thing?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

Just want to post what looks like an obvious fake, shape wrong, price too cheap, seller with no feedback.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

Thanks girls for the authentication, thats ok I had sent them back already, and ordered the suede prives from BG! 

xxx


----------



## poshchick

Anyone authenticate these pleeeeessssssaaaasssssse? 

Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140207585777&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## cynthia111

r these authentic, they are  a black cherry color thanks


----------



## javaboo

cynthia111 said:


> r these authentic, they are  a black cherry color thanks



They look good to me.


----------



## javaboo

letsgoshopping said:


> Real or fake? The silver inside is throwing me off. But then again I don't have very extensive knowledge of CLs like you ladies do!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300197860218&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020



I think these are real. NM did sell suede shoes lat last year with silver lining. I think some of the ladies here got it for a good deal because there was a price mix up.


----------



## blackbird

_Sorry to rain on the parade but these are part of the fake batch from ebay. Don't even need to over-scrutinize all the engraving details in the last photo.....the second photo is most revealing -- the VP silhouette/lines are clearly off._

and foxycleopatra always knows!


----------



## JRed

opinions on these, please.  i really want a pair of blue suede rolandos!  thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babypie

JRed said:


> opinions on these, please. i really want a pair of blue suede rolandos! thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Look real to me, but they look like stock photos.  I'd ask for real photos of the actual shoes you're getting.


----------



## mlm4485

Real or fake?  Thanks a bunch!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350026499695&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=022


----------



## KillerTofu

Sadly, it's gotten to the point where you should be suspicious of _any_ black suede VPs. I just reported this listing, which is for obviously fake VPs, but I wish there was more I could do. I feel bad for the people bidding on this, thinking they're going to get the real thing.


----------



## javaboo

mlm4485 said:


> Real or fake?  Thanks a bunch!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350026499695&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=022



Those looks good to me.


----------



## javaboo

poshchick said:


> Anyone authenticate these pleeeeessssssaaaasssssse?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140207585777&fromMakeTrack=true




and



Chins4 said:


> Real thing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES-UK5_W0QQitemZ140207585777QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Looks good to me.


----------



## mimi23

*are these authentic?? Thanks in advance*

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

mimi23 said:


> *are these authentic?? Thanks in advance*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-PIGALLE-PATENT-SHOE-PUMP-39_W0QQitemZ130197789053QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yes those are authentic.


----------



## Bag-aholic

how about these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=160207446079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## kiki63

Please check this one for me. TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360022590084&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023


----------



## compulsivepurse

kiki63 said:


> Please check this one for me. TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360022590084&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023


 
Yes, these are authenitc.  She purchases her items from the Saks Warehouse Store in Maryland. I work 5 minutes from there but can never get anything good because I have to go at lunch and all the eBay resellers show up 4 hours before it opens in the morning and buy everything out.


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi! I really need the help of some of my fellow slaves to fashion. Are these Louboutins the real deal?? Also, are they out of style...I'm often a beat behind the music:shame:

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150215884912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## sailornep5

How are these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

KillerTofu said:


> Sadly, it's gotten to the point where you should be suspicious of _any_ black suede VPs. I just reported this listing, which is for obviously fake VPs, but I wish there was more I could do. I feel bad for the people bidding on this, thinking they're going to get the real thing.



Those are horrible! How could anyone think that they're real? The heel looks like it's about to fall off in the picture. I  noticed also that it is a private listing so you can't see the bidders' names. Probably so a good samaritan can't contact them informing them that they're bidding on a fake pair of shoes (which I understand is illegal on eBay, but it just sucks that you can't tell them!)


----------



## bellapsyd

I just bid on this but was told something looks a little off by a friend- now I'm worried!  What do you think??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=170194964152&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## IslandSpice

Sorry if I am being a bother, but these end soon and I would love help to determine:

1) are they authentic??
2) are they still in style??

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA:IT&ih=005

Thanks!!


----------



## poshchick

This says page cannot be displayed?


----------



## IslandSpice

poshchick said:


> This says page cannot be displayed?


 
Oops...I posted it incorrectly. Please see below:

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA:IT&ih=005

Thanks!


----------



## poshchick

Sorry, doing it again? Maybe post the actual item number? xxx


----------



## bellapsyd

reposting b/c I'm worried!

I just bid on this but was told something looks a little off by a friend- now I'm worried!  What do you think??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ksid=p3907.m29


----------



## bellapsyd

item # in case that didn't work: 
170194964152


----------



## IslandSpice

poshchick said:


> Sorry, doing it again? Maybe post the actual item number? xxx


 
Ok Poshchick, here is the number: Item number: 150215884912

Thank you for your help!


----------



## poshchick

Hmm the seller has 3 negs previously all people accusing of fake merchandise. I don't think the shoes look too hot myself, but I'm no expert! 

Wait for foxy, she knows everything! lol 

xxx


----------



## javaboo

IslandSpice said:


> Ok Poshchick, here is the number: Item number: 150215884912
> 
> Thank you for your help!



They look weird to me. Anyways I wouldn't buy from this buyer since all their feedback is from private listings. If you look at their history they have sold other Bruges at really low prices with the same pictures. My suggestion is to stay away.


----------



## javaboo

bellapsyd said:


> item # in case that didn't work:
> 170194964152



These look ok to me. I can't really see the heels or the side profile. Maybe if you can ask for more pictures. Why does your friend think its off?


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## bellapsyd

javaboo said:


> These look ok to me. I can't really see the heels or the side profile. Maybe if you can ask for more pictures. Why does your friend think its off?



asked for more pictures, no response yet.  She says they look too wide/ stretched out.  It seems like too good to be true pricing!


----------



## javaboo

bellapsyd said:


> asked for more pictures, no response yet.  She says they look too wide/ stretched out.  It seems like too good to be true pricing!



Well the shoes are used so many that is why it looks stretched out to your friend. You can always get some rubber red soles and have them resoled.


----------



## danicky

How, do these look? TIA!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260213026721&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## foxycleopatra

danicky said:


> How, do these look? TIA!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260213026721&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


 
I'd stay away from that auction; pretty sure it's a fake....the side profile photo is off.  The price plus the new seller's feedback are not encouraging either.


----------



## RRSC

are these authentic?? how are the fit on these? TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

RRSC said:


> are these authentic?? how are the fit on these? TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes, authentic white leather/Roccia python Activa's   Sizing-wise they run very small, 38.5 would best fit a 7.5-8 (8 if you're a narrow 8).


----------



## danicky

foxycleopatra said:


> I'd stay away from that auction; pretty sure it's a fake....the side profile photo is off. The price plus the new seller's feedback are not encouraging either.


 
Thanks so much.


----------



## RRSC

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes, authentic white leather/Roccia python Activa's  Sizing-wise they run very small, 38.5 would best fit a 7.5-8 (8 if you're a narrow 8).


 
thanks foxy!!


----------



## xtweetie3x

Hello gurus...=)  I was just wondering if you girls can help me authenticate these 2 pairs.  I was pretty sure one was fake and the other may be real...  Not too sure though... please help!  thanks!!

CL No. PRIVE SLINGBACKS:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130198270134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=003


----------



## xtweetie3x

Also, about the PATENT LEOPARD PRIVE SLINGBACKS:  I have the patent rolando in a size 38 and it fits perfectly, but the super T's I have in 37.5 which also fits perfectly.  Which size would be best in the Patent Prive Slingbacks?


----------



## xtweetie3x

Have the SABOTAGES ever come in this color way?  I couldn't find anything about this color way and was wondering if they were a fake...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...hZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

xtweetie3x said:


> Hello gurus...=)  I was just wondering if you girls can help me authenticate these 2 pairs.  I was pretty sure one was fake and the other may be real...  Not too sure though... please help!  thanks!!
> 
> CL No. PRIVE SLINGBACKS:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Patent-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ320217054210QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130198270134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=003




Both are good! Did you think they were fake because of the different heels? The heels are different because the shoes probably came from different stores. For example Saks could have ordered the one with the black heels and let say NM order the tiger print version.



xtweetie3x said:


> Also, about the PATENT LEOPARD PRIVE SLINGBACKS:  I have the patent rolando in a size 38 and it fits perfectly, but the super T's I have in 37.5 which also fits perfectly.  Which size would be best in the Patent Prive Slingbacks?



What is your normal US size? I heard these run almost true to your US size. I would go maybe half size up if you have wide feet. I wear the Rolandos a full size up from my US size and when I tried the blue version of these no prives, 1/2 size up was slightly big for me. You can ask for the measurements to make sure or post in the CL sizing thread and ask the other ladies.



xtweetie3x said:


> Have the SABOTAGES ever come in this color way?  I couldn't find anything about this color way and was wondering if they were a fake...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Sabotage-Patent-Slides-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ220203052160QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem



I don't know if they came in this colour but the shoes looks ok to me. You can get a second opinion though and wait for one of the other ladies to have a look. I heard the sabotages runs small though.


----------



## xtweetie3x

Thank you for your opinions...  I just wasn't sure if no. prives came in those colors and thought yes, the back heel had to be just one color way and not both.  

I am a size US7 and wear both 37.5 and 8 in CLs.  I guess i should get the no. prives in size 37.5?  I'm so not sure because the insole measurements to the 37.5 is 9.5inches, where when i measured my foot it was 9.5 exactly.  sigh... i hate the fact that i cant try them on!  =(


----------



## foxycleopatra

xtweetie3x said:


> Have the SABOTAGES ever come in this color way? I couldn't find anything about this color way and was wondering if they were a fake...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...hZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes, they did indeed come in that color/material combination   No doubt authentic.  Sizing-wise Sabotage runs extremely small (size up 1 full size if not more).


----------



## xtweetie3x

Thanks everyone!!! =)  have a fabulous day!!


----------



## canismajor

The _"I truly believe these to be authentic."_ line makes me nervous.  

'Professional' eye, please! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270212494434&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## canismajor

Are these black leather VPs w/ cork tip authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thank you!


----------



## javaboo

xnplo said:


> Are these black leather VPs w/ cork tip authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-peep-toe-Black-795-Sz-37-or-sz-7_W0QQitemZ130200115934QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank you!



These look good to me. I remember seeing them at the Holt Renfrew store and that is indeed how their label looks like. I think these where tight on me when I tried them 1/2 size up from my US size but maybe they would stretch out.


----------



## blackbird

xnplo said:


> The _"I truly believe these to be authentic."_ line makes me nervous.
> 
> 'Professional' eye, please!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270212494434&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017




IMO, those look HORRIBLE. I think the BIN price is too low. I wouldn't say something was in "very very good condition" with the scrape on the side of the show. For some reason the platform wood look reminds me of the sides of a pencil after you sharpen it.  The only Miss Marples I've seen are the ones with the stacked wood, not whatever that thing is.

I'd avoid the auction in general, esp. as the seller didn't bother to go to a store and have it authenticated. I wouldn't go on a "I believe they are..." I got that one time from a seller who was selling FAKE LOUIS VUITTON that were obviously fake..she said that she had no reason to believe her supplier was giving her fakes when even the lining of the bags were the wrong color (bright red instead of nude or brown!!).


----------



## canismajor

Okay... Thanks!
I noticed that 'wood stack' also, but thought it was like the white patent pigalle, where the stacked heel/platform was an unfinished wood.



blackbird said:


> IMO, those look HORRIBLE. I think the BIN price is too low. I wouldn't say something was in "very very good condition" with the scrape on the side of the show. For some reason the platform wood look reminds me of the sides of a pencil after you sharpen it. The only Miss Marples I've seen are the ones with the stacked wood, not whatever that thing is.
> 
> I'd avoid the auction in general, esp. as the seller didn't bother to go to a store and have it authenticated. I wouldn't go on a "I believe they are..." I got that one time from a seller who was selling FAKE LOUIS VUITTON that were obviously fake..she said that she had no reason to believe her supplier was giving her fakes when even the lining of the bags were the wrong color (bright red instead of nude or brown!!).


----------



## Noegirl05

I was watching these but thought they were fake because of the BIN price? I guess someone got them

Authentic or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220204359424&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## javaboo

xnplo said:


> Okay... Thanks!
> I noticed that 'wood stack' also, but thought it was like the white patent pigalle, where the stacked heel/platform was an unfinished wood.



Maybe you should wait for Foxy on this one. I have seen the version with stacked wood but I can't say for sure if I've seen this version. In her feedback she has sold other Louboutin and they look good to me. Just keep in my why these are priced low cuz if you do buy it, I couple scuffs here and there might not be uncommon.


----------



## javaboo

Noegirl05 said:


> I was watching these but thought they were fake because of the BIN price? I guess someone got them
> 
> Authentic or not?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220204359424&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012



Sorry I think those are one of the fake ones floating around eBay.


----------



## Noegirl05

I agree... and I am always cautious of private listings


----------



## Leefi

are these fake? the tip seems too long...??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tychiang2003

I got this pair from ebay. I take some pictures myself, please help me to authenticate.
BTW, any idea what's the name of this pair of shoes ? The heels is 3 inches. TIA


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I'm not very good with authenticating based on pictures, but to answer your other question, those are the black patent Simples. I have the same pair!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Definitely the simples. and they look ok to me. but i'm not an expert so wait for some of the others to comment!


----------



## cascherping

Hello!

I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this pair of Louboutin simples.

Thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250217771474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## cheapmommy

Hi!
Are these authentic?  Are these Simples as the seller claims?  The heels look different to me.  Thanks!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...208718690QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160208718690


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ Cheapmommy, those actually look like the Hora leather slingbacks. Here's the link to them at NAP:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/22728

They look pretty good to me, but wait for others to confirm.


----------



## ashakes

cascherping said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate this pair of Louboutin simples.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250217771474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


 
These are authentic. I know for a fact that several pairs of the black leather simples were purchased from the CL boutiques for fashion week.  

Did the seller use the same pics for all 3 auctions though? I would ask for photos of the actual pair you will be receiving to check the actual condition though.


----------



## francisD

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Can someone tell me if these are authentic??? Many thanks*


----------



## cascherping

Thank you Ashakes!


----------



## eggpudding

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

A pair of NIB tiger-print Rolandos for 200 pounds!! Too good to be true?


----------



## foxycleopatra

eggpudding said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-08SS-rolando-Leopard-pumps-heels-39_W0QQitemZ330214119631QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> A pair of NIB tiger-print Rolandos for 200 pounds!! Too good to be true?


 
Yes those are authentic   (assuming what they send is exactly as pictured).


----------



## foxycleopatra

francisD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Very-Prive-40-10-9_W0QQitemZ200200589400QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> *Can someone tell me if these are authentic??? Many thanks*


 
Yep these are authentic   Looks perfect to me and I have that exact version from NAP.


----------



## eggpudding

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes those are authentic  (assuming what they send is exactly as pictured).


 
wow. IF ONLY I WERE SIZE 39. 
The photos do look a bit like stock photos though, no? Even with the other CLs the seller has listed. (2 other dreamy pairs of Rolandos...all going for low prices!) 

Thanks a lot though. Am new here but i love this thread and forum!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

eggpudding said:


> wow. IF ONLY I WERE SIZE 39.
> The photos do look a bit like stock photos though, no? Even with the other CLs the seller has listed. (2 other dreamy pairs of Rolandos...all going for low prices!)
> 
> Thanks a lot though. Am new here but i love this thread and forum!!


 
Well some sellers have the equipment to take professional-like photos, and I'm pretty sure those photos belong to that seller exclusively (as I've never seen those photos anywhere else).  The HK boutique had those on-sale so I presume that's where they got theirs from.  I don't doubt the authenticity of those at all.


----------



## tychiang2003

Sorry, can some experts give me more opinon ? I posted earlier on #286, but did not
get a definite answer on authenticity.
I purchase 2 pairs of CL in NM before, the dustbags for those are dark red, but the black pair on ebay has a lighter red dustbag. This is a comparison photo of the dustbag. The one on the left of the photo is the one I got in NM.
Do you have a CL dustbag with lighter red ? Thanks so much.


----------



## sailornep5

How are these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230225960238&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## can008

Hello, what do you all think about this one? I bought it from ebay already for $529.
They are Lady gres in bordeaux suede.
Also, which sellers are reputable?
Thank you!


----------



## foxycleopatra

can008 said:


> Hello, what do you all think about this one? I bought it from ebay already for $529.
> They are Lady gres in bordeaux suede.
> Also, which sellers are reputable?
> Thank you!


 
These look perfectly fine (yes, authentic Lady Gres in bordeaux suede)


----------



## foxycleopatra

sailornep5 said:


> How are these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230225960238&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


 
Although a few more photos could help, I'm pretty sure from the photos posted so far that those are authentic Bruges (the all-black version that NM ordered).


----------



## xtweetie3x

Hey everyone...=)  wanted to know what you all think about these...  very questionable that they have them in so many sizes no?
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

xtweetie3x said:


> Hey everyone...=) wanted to know what you all think about these... very questionable that they have them in so many sizes no?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I'm 99% sure these are part of the FAKE batch of Bruges circulating on ebay; they even seem to recycle each other's photos.


----------



## xtweetie3x

Thanks Foxy for such a fast response!!!  Really appreciate your help!!!  You're the best!!!!!!


----------



## can008

Thank you soo much, foxycleopatra! You're great! 
Yeay!


----------



## can008

How about these ones?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=160211232998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## javaboo

can008 said:


> How about these ones?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160211232998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006



Looks good to me!


----------



## can008

Thank you, Javaboo!!


----------



## madamelizaking

I don't know why, but it is just hard for me to believe that there are fake CLs out there. Also, did CL make smaller boxes b4? I just got a pair that came in a slightly smaller box.


----------



## javaboo

madamelizaking said:


> I don't know why, but it is just hard for me to believe that there are fake CLs out there. Also, did CL make smaller boxes b4? I just got a pair that came in a slightly smaller box.



Yes they did. I have boxes that are smaller than some of my current ones now.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ok, so I bought a CL dust bag the other day on ebay to replace one that I lost. The picture looked exactly like the others I have, and the seller has good feedback (sells a lot of CLs) so I bought it. Well it came in the mail today and it's not the same as the one in the picture. It just doesn't look real to me- I compared it to all my other CL dustbags. The color red is much lighter, the material is very coarse, and the font of the "Christian" and "Paris" are off (the one from ebay has a very thin, seperated font). I know it's not a huge deal, because it's only a dustbag, but it ticks me off! I just checked ebay and the seller has put a bunch more up. Plus the seller sells CLs which would make me question the authentity of the shoes she's selling. 

What do you guys think?

In the picture where they're side by side, the one on the left is mine from before, the one on the right is the one I bought from ebay. The middle picture is the close-up of the ebay bag.


----------



## shopalot

What do we think of these?
What was retail?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330213331939&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ they look okay to me... when I was buying them they were $590 or so


----------



## shopalot

Thanks Noegirl!


----------



## poshchick

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks in advance!

xxx


----------



## ashakes

poshchick said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Rolando-Black-Suede-Pumps-36-5_W0QQitemZ310026763235QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> xxx



I believe these are fake.  The shoes don't even look real, but on top of that the box is not right. The Christian Louboutin script should be centered like all of these:


----------



## ashakes

Well you get the point. LOL


----------



## ashakes

And retail is $610 excluding tax, not $730 plus tax like the seller is stating.


----------



## tychiang2003

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ok, so I bought a CL dust bag the other day on ebay to replace one that I lost. The picture looked exactly like the others I have, and the seller has good feedback (sells a lot of CLs) so I bought it. Well it came in the mail today and it's not the same as the one in the picture. It just doesn't look real to me- I compared it to all my other CL dustbags. The color red is much lighter, the material is very coarse, and the font of the "Christian" and "Paris" are off (the one from ebay has a very thin, seperated font). I know it's not a huge deal, because it's only a dustbag, but it ticks me off! I just checked ebay and the seller has put a bunch more up. Plus the seller sells CLs which would make me question the authentity of the shoes she's selling.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> In the picture where they're side by side, the one on the left is mine from before, the one on the right is the one I bought from ebay. The middle picture is the close-up of the ebay bag.




I also have the same question about the dustbag and posted several pages earlier. I got a pair from ebay, the dustbag came with is lighter red. All the other dustbag came from NM is darker red. Can somebody else comment regarding the color of dustbag ? I am doubting the authenticity of my pair from ebay due to the dust bag. Thanks girls !!


----------



## shopalot

how do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180218128737&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## foxycleopatra

shopalot said:


> how do these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180218128737&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


 
Yes, authentic


----------



## shopalot

Thanks foxycleopatra!


----------



## eggpudding

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110227869929

How are these? Well, I guess there aren't enough photos to tell....


----------



## blackbird

^ I'm a little weary  just because the seller ID is new and those look like stock photos from Net-a-porter.


----------



## Kamilla850

tychiang2003 said:


> I also have the same question about the dustbag and posted several pages earlier. I got a pair from ebay, the dustbag came with is lighter red. All the other dustbag came from NM is darker red. Can somebody else comment regarding the color of dustbag ? I am doubting the authenticity of my pair from ebay due to the dust bag. Thanks girls !!


 

I have noticed that the dust bags that come with current style shoes have changed slightly than the ones that were included in the older style CLs.  I am guessing this is because CL is using new factories to produce shoes and therefore the dust bags are much brighter now than they used to be (and not as soft either).


----------



## Kamilla850

poshchick said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Rolando-Black-Suede-Pumps-36-5_W0QQitemZ310026763235QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> xxx


 
I agree with Asha, I think these are fake.  Plus since when did CL include extra heel lifts in the box - you're lucky that you get only 1 dust bag for your 2 shoes.


----------



## catcat

Kamilla850 said:


> I agree with Asha, I think these are fake. Plus since when did CL include extra heel lifts in the box - you're lucky that you get only 1 dust bag for your 2 shoes.


 
It's weird but I have the impression that there are a whole lot of fake black suede rolandos on ebay now.


----------



## tychiang2003

Kamilla850 said:


> I have noticed that the dust bags that come with current style shoes have changed slightly than the ones that were included in the older style CLs.  I am guessing this is because CL is using new factories to produce shoes and therefore the dust bags are much brighter now than they used to be (and not as soft either).




Thanks for the reply Kamilla. Can you by any chance take a look at the photos of the shoes I won an ebay (it's posted on page 20) ?  I am still not sure of the authenticity of the shoes.  Thanks so much.


----------



## sailornep5

These are unique with a great price...are they real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Satin...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

sailornep5 said:


> These are unique with a great price...are they real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Satin...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes those are authentic "Drapanova" pumps   They went on sale at NM.com/BG.com so the price is realistic (not too good to be true).


----------



## Chins4

http://ngvi.ebay.co.uk/vi?ngvi&back...Z1QQsasltZ2&pass=QVJuQMJCd8VVrRiVTyGWsSP1sg0=

Are these the real thing? If so how does the patent VP run - TTS or should I go up half a size to be on the safe size? TIA


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> http://ngvi.ebay.co.uk/vi?ngvi&backtoid=3&ppsp=0&li=1&pdp=0&sspagename=WDVW&dsr=1&item=160213093869&backto=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch-desc.ebay.co.uk%2Flouboutin_Clothes-Shoes-Accessories_W0QQcatrefZC6QQdfspZ1QQfclZ3QQflocZ1QQfromZR10QQfrppZ50QQfrtsZ300QQfssZ0QQfstypeZ1QQftZ1QQftrtZ3QQftrvZ8QQftsZ2QQga10244Z10425QQsaaffZafdefaultQQsabfmtsZ1QQsacatZ11450QQsacurZ0QQsaobfmtsZinsifQQsaslcZ2QQsaslopZ1QQsasltZ2&pass=QVJuQMJCd8VVrRiVTyGWsSP1sg0%3D
> 
> Are these the real thing? If so how does the patent VP run - TTS or should I go up half a size to be on the safe size? TIA


 
Looks perfectly authentic to me   Sizing-wise for patent VP's it's a toss up between TTS and 1/2 a size up (if you take a poll here I bet you'd find that half of the ladies went TTS and the other half size up 1/2 a size or more....so it really depends).


----------



## Chins4

foxycleopatra said:


> Looks perfectly authentic to me   Sizing-wise for patent VP's it's a toss up between TTS and 1/2 a size up (if you take a poll here I bet you'd find that half of the ladies went TTS and the other half size up 1/2 a size or more....so it really depends).



Thanks Foxy - I've taken a flyer on the size on the basis that I wear a 37.5 in Simples. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## IslandSpice

Hello Ladies!
Can someone tell me if these are real or not? Thanks!


----------



## foxycleopatra

IslandSpice said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Can someone tell me if these are real or not? Thanks!


 
These look authentic to me.  Although I've never seen/tried on this exact style before, they look like a vintage CL style and the main "characteristics" of this shoe (e.g. arch of the shoe, heel shape, toe cut) all check off as authentic CL to me (and I highly doubt anyone would go to such lengths to fake this style and do such a good job at it).


----------



## poshchick

Oh my goodness did you get them?! How on earth? I was stalking ebay everyday for these! lol settled on the rolandes instead! 

When are they coming?! Ohh im excited for you! xxx


----------



## IslandSpice

poshchick said:


> Oh my goodness did you get them?! How on earth? I was stalking ebay everyday for these! lol settled on the rolandes instead!
> 
> When are they coming?! Ohh im excited for you! xxx


 
What size do you need?


----------



## IslandSpice

foxycleopatra said:


> These look authentic to me. Although I've never seen/tried on this exact style before, they look like a vintage CL style and the main "characteristics" of this shoe (e.g. arch of the shoe, heel shape, toe cut) all check off as authentic CL to me (and I highly doubt anyone would go to such lengths to fake this style and do such a good job at it).


 
Thank you so much Ms. Foxy! I appreciate your help!


----------



## poshchick

IslandSpice said:


> What size do you need?


 

Oops not sure if I posted that correctly, I was meaning the patent very prives  

I'm a 37.5 (I THINK!) lol 
xx


----------



## IslandSpice

poshchick said:


> Oops not sure if I posted that correctly, I was meaning the patent very prives
> 
> I'm a 37.5 (I THINK!) lol
> xx


 
I will keep a lookout for you and if I see a pair in your size I will send you a pm.


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi,
Would someone take a look and tell me if these are authentic...I have no idea how to tell. Thank you (TIA...Foxycleopatra just taught me what that meant)


----------



## goldiegreen

Are these authentic? Seller claiming "The goods are parallel imports from different countries with their mass overrun production." 

Should i get them? TIA!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

goldiegreen said:


> Are these authentic? Seller claiming "The goods are parallel imports from different countries with their mass overrun production."
> 
> Should i get them? TIA!!


 
Sorry but these are blatantly fake.


----------



## goldiegreen

Thanks foxycleopatra!


----------



## Chins4

poshchick said:


> Oh my goodness did you get them?! How on earth? I was stalking ebay everyday for these! lol settled on the rolandes instead!
> 
> When are they coming?! Ohh im excited for you! xxx


 
Just happened across them yesterday on Ebay - they came this morning and they fit - I'm in LOVE


----------



## poshchick

Ooo have you done modelling pics?
xxx


----------



## poshchick

IslandSpice said:


> I will keep a lookout for you and if I see a pair in your size I will send you a pm.


 
Thanks so much!  xxx


----------



## Chins4

poshchick said:


> Ooo have you done modelling pics?
> xxx


 
Not yet - but watch the pics thread next week LOL x


----------



## carunning

I think I'm in the right place now... sorry!

Curious to know if anyone could shed light on these? Real or No Deal?

Thank you so much!


----------



## foxycleopatra

carunning said:


> I think I'm in the right place now... sorry!
> 
> Curious to know if anyone could shed light on these? Real or No Deal?
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
Yes, authentic


----------



## carunning

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes, authentic


Fantastic!  Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkolec

Please authenticate these  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130200971642


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ The seller is very reputable. They are authentic!


----------



## Nikkolec

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ The seller is very reputable. They are authentic!


 
Is this a response to my question?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Nikkolec said:


> Is this a response to my question?


 
Yes! They are definitely authentic.


----------



## Nikkolec

My Purse Addiction said:


> Yes!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## IslandSpice

IslandSpice said:


> Hi,
> Would someone take a look and tell me if these are authentic...I have no idea how to tell. Thank you (TIA...Foxycleopatra just taught me what that meant)


 
Hi,
Sorry to be a bother, but these end soon. Can someone tell me if they are authentic. Thanks!


----------



## panrixx

IslandSpice said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to be a bother, but these end soon. Can someone tell me if they are authentic. Thanks!


I don't know if this information is too late but from my limited experience I can see no obvious indications that these are anything but genuine.  Hopefully some one else can confirm this.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120226368347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=002


----------



## foxycleopatra

My Purse Addiction said:


> Are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120226368347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=002


 
Looks fine to me


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Thanks foxy!


----------



## can008

I was so excited to find these Black patent Helmuts on my size for this price. It's used, but looked authentic and in great condition. So I bought it almost instantly!
What do you all think? Is it real or fake? I noticed the box is double labeled with Helmut and Helmoon. Should I worry? Does Helmut comes in 85mm?
Please have a look:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120228076220


----------



## javaboo

can008 said:


> I was so excited to find these Black patent Helmuts on my size for this price. It's used, but looked authentic and in great condition. So I bought it almost instantly!
> What do you all think? Is it real or fake? I noticed the box is double labeled with Helmut and Helmoon. Should I worry? Does Helmut comes in 85mm?
> Please have a look:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120228076220




Oh I saw these earlier too but they were 1/2 - 1 size too big for me  (these run half to one size larger). I think they look fine to me, congrats on the purchase!


----------



## can008

Hmm... yes, looking at your wish list (which is pretty much how mine look like if i have one) it seems like your feet are 0.5size smaller than me. At least then we won't want the same shoes. =)
My lady gres is 36 (even that is a bit tight on my right foot). I am also looking for the nude np/vp!!! but i want the nude/gold tip. 
Good luck on finding them. I'll let you know if I found them in your size (easy to remember cos I want them to).

Oh, almost forgot, thank you for your opinion, it's good to know that you also think they are okay. Now, I can't wait to see them actually on my feet!! I have always wanted them!


----------



## IslandSpice

How about these???


----------



## panrixx

IslandSpice said:


> How about these???


If these are the same ones you asked about earlier in this thread please see my previous response.


----------



## IslandSpice

panrixx said:


> If these are the same ones you asked about earlier in this thread please see my previous response.


 
Oops! I missed your response. Thank you so much!!


----------



## RRSC

Are these authentic? I also remember someone saying they ran small. I usually wear a 38-38.5 in CL's so i'm not sure if these might be too big:s
http://item.express.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ExpressItem&item=270214027205&wldropdown=true


----------



## natassha68

yes, they are authentic ... they run half size small & narrow... good luck, they are lovely


----------



## IslandSpice

Could someone please tell me if these are authentic? Also, anyone know the name of the stlye?  TIA!!


----------



## KillerTofu

They look real to me, but I honestly have never seen that style before. They look kinda like the Bruges, but with a lower chunkier heel? Maybe someone else can be of more help.


----------



## angelsandsome

Hi Ladies, I need help, please tell me if you think these are authentic? I messed up and made a low offer BEFORE I had you all authenticate and it was accepted soooo, pllllease help me before I pay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270215902143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017

Thank you very very much.


----------



## sailornep5

angelsandsome said:


> Hi Ladies, I need help, please tell me if you think these are authentic? I messed up and made a low offer BEFORE I had you all authenticate and it was accepted soooo, pllllease help me before I pay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270215902143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017
> 
> Thank you very very much.



Sorry - I am willing to bet those are fake.  She already has quite a few negatives about fake CLs (and other fake items):

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=snowwhite9958&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## My Purse Addiction

angelsandsome said:


> Hi Ladies, I need help, please tell me if you think these are authentic? I messed up and made a low offer BEFORE I had you all authenticate and it was accepted soooo, pllllease help me before I pay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270215902143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017
> 
> Thank you very very much.


 
Based on the seller's feedback (lots of people complaining of fakes), and the fact that they accepted an offer of $200 (half their BIN) for brand new CLs, I would say they're fake.


----------



## letsgoshopping

angelsandsome said:


> Hi Ladies, I need help, please tell me if you think these are authentic? I messed up and made a low offer BEFORE I had you all authenticate and it was accepted soooo, pllllease help me before I pay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270215902143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017
> 
> Thank you very very much.


 
I purchased a pair of CLs from this seller before I found this forum, and they were fake. Luckily my money was refunded. I would definitely not go through with the sale.


----------



## foxycleopatra

angelsandsome said:


> Hi Ladies, I need help, please tell me if you think these are authentic? I messed up and made a low offer BEFORE I had you all authenticate and it was accepted soooo, pllllease help me before I pay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270215902143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017
> 
> Thank you very very much.


 
That is a classic auction for FAKE Bruges.


----------



## angelsandsome

Thank you all so very very much. I did not pay and emailed her to cancel the offer as I found out they are fake and I don't want to hassle with the shipping and then disputing, etc.... to get a refund...So, hopefully there won't be any problems and she won't leave me my first negative feedback.... Now, isn't that a shame that we THE HONEST people have to worry about getting negative feedback from someone who is DISHONEST and unethical? I looked at her feedback and thought golly she's had over 2,000 and only 6 negatives but then after you all gave me advice I read and some of her positive feedbacks included that they'd rcd refunds. Now, why doesn't ebay do something about this seller?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I agree, *angelsandsome*. It is really sad that dishonest people ruin ebay for the rest of us, and that ebay lets them get away with it. It's also pretty sad that we have to come on here to authenticate SHOES! Anyway, enough of my rant! I hope you don't get your first negative!


----------



## sailornep5

Sorry, the price on these were so good I had to hit the BIN first, then authenticate later (so bad, so bad, I know...).  I checked the seller's feedback and while they do have some negatives, none seem to be centered around authenticity.  They have a history of selling a lot of designer items...I'm assuming they get returns and rejects?  How do these look, and what are the chances of my normal US sized 7.5 foot squeezing into these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270216638374&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017


----------



## can008

I really hope you don't get negative feedback. I think the seller should be ashamed instead of giving you negative feedback! It's bad enough that this has happened at all.


----------



## Chins4

Do these look like the real thing 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=230227046157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## poshchick

God, that heel! Madness! I think they look good though xxx


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Do these look like the real thing
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=230227046157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


 
Looks fine to me


----------



## Chins4

foxycleopatra said:


> Looks fine to me


 
Thanks Foxy - what's your recommendation on sizing for this shoe? 37 is my true size (half a size smaller than my VP, Decollete and Simple size)


----------



## poshchick

All I see when I look at those shoes is blue flashing lights and nurses uniforms i.e I've fell over and injured myself LOL 

XXX


----------



## angelsandsome

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ I agree, *angelsandsome*. It is really sad that dishonest people ruin ebay for the rest of us, and that ebay lets them get away with it. It's also pretty sad that we have to come on here to authenticate SHOES! Anyway, enough of my rant! I hope you don't get your first negative!


 
Hi Ladies, well no negative feedback yet and I don't think she will cuz I can fire it back at her, however, the GOOD news is that another wonderful TPFer, Jenlovesbags, advised me on what to email her and I did and the next thing I got from ebay was notification that the offer had been mutally cancelled and no negative affect on me....cool, huh? Thanks to all of you and I LOVE TPF!!!!

Oh yeah, those black patent VERY HIGH heeled CL's are TDF!!!congrats!!!


----------



## dvlbunny13

Hi! Please help authenticate...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220207943934&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29

Thanks!


----------



## ledaatomica

dvlbunny13 said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220207943934&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29
> 
> Thanks!


 
I guess that auction ended and I am guessing you might have won those?  they did look very authentic to me.


----------



## caviarcrystal

hi,
i won these shoes with a snipe that i forgot id made, forgot to ******************, could anyone help please?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...em=270215073075&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## ledaatomica

caviarcrystal said:


> hi,
> i won these shoes with a snipe that i forgot id made, forgot to ******************, could anyone help please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...em=270215073075&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


 
they look fine to me based on the arch of the shoe. More pictures would help such as the sole/insole


----------



## dvlbunny13

I did win the shoes and of course I made the decision like others to go ahead and purchase before I had them authenticated  They look authentic to me but I just wanted a second opinion... Thanks for your help!


----------



## dgj

I bought these before Chrsitmas but they were a little large.

Are they OK?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120197136811

I had thought of selling these on, bu having found this site - I thought I'd better check first!! They look OK to me.
I ended the auction early in case there were any questions over their authenticity so there are lots of images here (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190203283904) that I've taken of the shoes.
(I bought the dustbag seperately)


----------



## shopalot

What do we think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/960-Christian-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

shopalot said:


> What do we think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/960-Christian-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
These look fine to me   It's not one of the highly covetted styles (in that strappy sandal version, in the patent pump it would be a HG item) so price-wise I'd say it's in-line with final sale prices (i.e. not one of those too-good-to-be-true prices).


----------



## shopalot

Thanks so much foxy!
Can you comment on fit?


----------



## foxycleopatra

shopalot said:


> Thanks so much foxy!
> Can you comment on fit?


 
I'm actually not too keen on the fit for that shoe as I've never tried it on before....sorry.  But with CL sandals like those I'd probably size up a bit to be on the safer side (in my experience those types of sandals tend to run small).


----------



## shopalot

Wow they were gone in a flash!


----------



## xtweetie3x

Hey ladies... I know I read somewhere in this thread I believe that we should not post our own ebay listings,  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*then why in the world would you go ahead and post your auction?
Please go read our rules before posting on tPF again.*


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ It's against the forum's rules to post your own ebay listing.


----------



## xtweetie3x

I do apologize for the post.  I didn't know there were set rules to post.  I had thought that we were not allowed to post our listings in private.  I do apologize again...=(


----------



## xtweetie3x

i've been looking everywhere for these, and was wondering how these look...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120226862310


----------



## javaboo

xtweetie3x said:


> i've been looking everywhere for these, and was wondering how these look...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120226862310



They look fine to me. I have these and I love them, can't wait until warmer weather comes so I can wear them!


----------



## QTbebe

could someone let me know if these are real? these are my dream CL's and its in my size!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## ledaatomica

QTbebe said:


> could someone let me know if these are real? these are my dream CL's and its in my size!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


 
they look good to me.


----------



## starryviolet

angelsandsome said:


> Hi Ladies, I need help, please tell me if you think these are authentic? I messed up and made a low offer BEFORE I had you all authenticate and it was accepted soooo, pllllease help me before I pay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270215902143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017
> 
> Thank you very very much.



FAKE. you can tell by the soles. The fake bruges are popping up on ebay A LOT .


----------



## starryviolet

sailornep5 said:


> Sorry, the price on these were so good I had to hit the BIN first, then authenticate later (so bad, so bad, I know...).  I checked the seller's feedback and while they do have some negatives, none seem to be centered around authenticity.  They have a history of selling a lot of designer items...I'm assuming they get returns and rejects?  How do these look, and what are the chances of my normal US sized 7.5 foot squeezing into these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270216638374&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017




They look authentic to me. I've seen real Louboutins go for that low.


----------



## xtweetie3x

javaboo said:


> They look fine to me. I have these and I love them, can't wait until warmer weather comes so I can wear them!




thanks!!  can't wait to get them now!!  =)


----------



## xtweetie3x

So i've already dealt with one of the fake bruges, and was VERY sad about it; fortunately i DID get my money back!  =)  how do these look?  gotta them them bruges!!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170198869550&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=007


----------



## sailornep5

shopbopchic said:


> They look authentic to me. I've seen real Louboutins go for that low.



Thank you so much shopbopchic! Yay!


----------



## dgj

I got these before christmas - are they authentic?
They look fantastic - just a bit too big and will need to resell.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120197136811


----------



## SheeDevil

Fake Rolandos How can I tell ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...30392161QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZ
I think I just bought a fake pair of Rolandos --I will post pics when they arrive 
TIA 
~S~


----------



## Chins4

Shee Devil - love that avatar


----------



## foxycleopatra

SheeDevil said:


> Fake Rolandos How can I tell ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Rolando-Shoes-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ110230392161QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZ
> I think I just bought a fake pair of Rolandos --I will post pics when they arrive
> TIA
> ~S~


 
Sorry but these are a classic auction for fake Rolando's.


----------



## canismajor

These look ...  If you have paid, I suggest you ask for a refund.



SheeDevil said:


> Fake Rolandos How can I tell ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Rolando-Shoes-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ110230392161QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZ
> I think I just bought a fake pair of Rolandos --I will post pics when they arrive
> TIA
> ~S~


----------



## laureenthemean

SheeDevil said:


> Fake Rolandos How can I tell ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Rolando-Shoes-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ110230392161QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZ
> I think I just bought a fake pair of Rolandos --I will post pics when they arrive
> TIA
> ~S~



I saw that auction too, and checked the seller's history.  She's sold a lot of this shoe in different sizes, but seems to list them one at a time.


----------



## SheeDevil

I had no idea there were so many fake Rolandos out there ?!?!?! 
Are they all in black suede or have other fakes shown up in other colours?
I think I am going to wait and photograph them/ compare them to my other Louboutins (I have no Rolandos but closest I do have is the Mad Mary)
I didnt pay that much so its worth it for the education in fakes I suppose ..
Thanks for your insights !! 
~S~


----------



## laureenthemean

I didn't know there were fake Rolandos either (well, I am very new to CL anyway), but I saw sellers on ioffer.com selling them in very large quanities (20 or more), all black suede.  

Also, could someone authenticate?  I didn't think these were popular enough to be copied, but anything's possible.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180221341124&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=008

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xtweetie3x

dang FOXY!!  you're such a genius in knowing everything about CL's!  but how do you know about the rolandos being fake?  i was looking at them myself and couldnt figure it out...  very interested...  also, i had this in my previous post, but are these the real thing?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWAIC&ih=007


----------



## joananem

how about these?? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=300203494321&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## KillerTofu

Those Yoyo 85s are real.


----------



## mancho

hey everyone!
ok i literally had NO idea that louboutins were being faked so actively until i visited this thread....i find this whole idea just baffling and ridiculous. FAKE SHOES.

anyway...i guess this is the sad truth and i'll just have to accept it.. but could someone give me some pointers on how to authenticate louboutins? 

i'm specifically interested in mad marys--have these been faked? how can i tell?? any input would be GREATLY appreciated  thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## laureenthemean

mancho said:


> hey everyone!
> ok i literally had NO idea that louboutins were being faked so actively until i visited this thread....i find this whole idea just baffling and ridiculous. FAKE SHOES.
> 
> anyway...i guess this is the sad truth and i'll just have to accept it.. but could someone give me some pointers on how to authenticate louboutins?
> 
> i'm specifically interested in mad marys--have these been faked? how can i tell?? any input would be GREATLY appreciated  thanks so much in advance!!



I'm a newbie, but as far as I know, the Bruges (mostly black patent) and Rolandos (black suede) are being counterfeited.  They're the only shoes I've seen being sold by suspicious sellers.  I said before that I saw a bunch of fake Rolandos on ioffer.com, but I meant sell.com.  I think that looking at the shoes on sell.com would be a good place to start a basic knowledge of fake Louboutins, at least knowing which styles to look out for.  These sellers have quantities of 10, 15, or more shoes of all the same style, and as popular as the Rolandos and Bruges are, I have a hard time believing that they acquired such a large quantity at such cheap prices that they are able to sell them for $250 each pair.


----------



## mancho

^thanks *laureenthemean*! i'll stay away from the rolandos and bruges..


----------



## carunning

Hello All!

I recently purchased the CL boots listed below.  They look good to me & I believe they were recently on sale on-line at Barney's NY.

Would like the piece of mind of what others think re: authenticity.  Thoughts? TIA!


----------



## carunning

carunning said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I recently purchased the CL boots listed below. They look good to me & I believe they were recently on sale on-line at Barney's NY.
> 
> Would like the piece of mind of what others think re: authenticity. Thoughts? TIA!


 
Sorry about that!  Here are the photos.  Thank you!!!


----------



## blackbird

laureenthemean said:


> I'm a newbie, but as far as I know, the Bruges (mostly black patent) and Rolandos (black suede) are being counterfeited.  They're the only shoes I've seen being sold by suspicious sellers.  I said before that I saw a bunch of fake Rolandos on ioffer.com, but I meant sell.com.  I think that looking at the shoes on sell.com would be a good place to start a basic knowledge of fake Louboutins, at least knowing which styles to look out for.  These sellers have quantities of 10, 15, or more shoes of all the same style, and as popular as the Rolandos and Bruges are, I have a hard time believing that they acquired such a large quantity at such cheap prices that they are able to sell them for $250 each pair.



Very Prive have been faked a lot also.


----------



## teepeechu

Hi.  I'm looking to purchase my first pair of louboutins.  Can you please authenticate the following shoes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Fab-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thank yu


----------



## KillerTofu

blackbird said:


> Very Prive have been faked a lot also.


Yes, don't forget the VP! The ones being faked are black suede. You can usually tell because the silhouette is totally off.


----------



## foxycleopatra

carunning said:


> Sorry about that! Here are the photos. Thank you!!!


 
Yes, authentic   Saw those at Barneys when the sale was still going on.


----------



## goldiegreen

Anyone has these? Are they authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Most importantly, are they comfy?


----------



## foxycleopatra

teepeechu said:


> Hi. I'm looking to purchase my first pair of louboutins. Can you please authenticate the following shoes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Fab-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Voilier-GOLD-Flats-540-7-5_W0QQitemZ230227623531QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-ballet-flats-7-5-8_W0QQitemZ160214936633QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank yu


 
The first one I'm sure is 100% authentic.  The second one looks fine as well, just that (personally) I don't recall seeing that crinkled patent version in the ballet flats (but perhaps other ladies here have come across that version?).


----------



## archygirl

Hi ladies, can you tell me if these are authentic? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

archygirl said:


> Hi ladies, can you tell me if these are authentic? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yep, authentic


----------



## Kara Mel

Hi, could you tell me please if "mushroom_city" on ebay sells authentic CL's?? I have been eyeing several pairs that they have up for auction...and their prices seem to be semi reasonable. I have never bought CL's from ebay and I am trying to educate myself through all the great threads that you have listed here on TPF.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Kara Mel said:


> Hi, could you tell me please if "mushroom_city" on ebay sells authentic CL's?? I have been eyeing several pairs that they have up for auction...and their prices seem to be semi reasonable. I have never bought CL's from ebay and I am trying to educate myself through all the great threads that you have listed here on TPF.


 
Yes they are a reputable seller based in HK and all their CL's are authentic from what I can tell.

You can also check here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/any-regular-genuine-sellers-on-ebay-150156.html


----------



## carunning

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes, authentic  Saw those at Barneys when the sale was still going on.


 

Many thanks Foxy!  Appreciate the insight & response!


----------



## Kara Mel

Thank you Foxy, I should have known to check to see if there were threads about this.


----------



## poshchick

The Miss Fred boots have been faked too 

x


----------



## archygirl

foxycleopatra said:


> Yep, authentic



THANKS! foxycleopatra!


----------



## natassha68

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem   Beware !!!!!.... fake for sure, also selling a fake pair of brudges....scary


----------



## mama b

Does anyone know if the CL studded bootie is being knocked off? Or does anyone have a link to a refrence thread on how to tell a fake?  Thank you


----------



## archygirl

Found another pair I am interested in, are these authentic? TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330216956277&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## KillerTofu

natassha68 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-toe-NEW-Patent-RED-38-RTL-760_W0QQitemZ320225723184QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem   Beware !!!!!.... fake for sure, also selling a fake pair of brudges....scary


That is so ridiculous! I mean, the picture isn't even a picture of CLs! It's a picture of the knock off done by Oh Deer! OMG! I actually just reported that listing, because that really burns me up. 

Oh, and *archygirl*, those are genuine.


----------



## archygirl

KillerTofu said:


> That is so ridiculous! I mean, the picture isn't even a picture of CLs! It's a picture of the knock off done by Oh Deer! OMG! I actually just reported that listing, because that really burns me up.
> 
> Oh, and *archygirl*, those are genuine.



Thanks so much! I just bid on them, wish me luck...


----------



## KillerTofu

Good luck!


----------



## foxycleopatra

mama b said:


> Does anyone know if the CL studded bootie is being knocked off? Or does anyone have a link to a refrence thread on how to tell a fake? Thank you


 
I haven't seen any of the Ariella Clou studded boots getting faked so far (knock on wood).  Thankfully that style isn't that easy to fake in a convincing or nearly convincing way.


----------



## foxycleopatra

archygirl said:


> Found another pair I am interested in, are these authentic? TIA!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330216956277&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
These are fine


----------



## archygirl

foxycleopatra said:


> These are fine



Thanks again! Bid on these, watching the first pair I asked about....


----------



## mama b

foxycleopatra said:


> I haven't seen any of the Ariella Clou studded boots getting faked so far (knock on wood). Thankfully that style isn't that easy to fake in a convincing or nearly convincing way.


 
Thanks foxy!


----------



## mama b

Hey foxycleopatra...did they come with all silver studs?  I just looked on ebay and those all have 3 different color studs..mine are all silver.


----------



## Jzlyn

Hi, I am fairly new to CLs. Am wondering if these are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## KillerTofu

They look OK to me, but personally, I would ask for more pictures before bidding/BINing.


----------



## LoubouLush

Can anyone authenticate the anemones on the htf sticky for sale by kird71 on ebay? I can't post the link from this phone LOL.

The writing on the box isn't centred is this a worry??


----------



## pingwen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=330217466900&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1120

Can someone please authenticate these for me?  Also, I seem to remember that CL run a little small...does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## KillerTofu

Those look fine to me. Also, there is an entire thread dedicated to CL sizing, with suggestions based on style. You should check it out.


----------



## foxycleopatra

pingwen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=330217466900&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1120
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these for me? Also, I seem to remember that CL run a little small...does anyone know if that's true?


 
Yes, authentic ; this one was already authenticated in one of the earlier pages.  CL sizing is all over the map (some run small, some run big, some are true-to-size....totally depends on the style).  This particular CL style is true-to-size (or even a tiny bit wide) in my experience.


----------



## pingwen

Ladies - Thanks so much for your help...I especially appreciate the note about them being too wide.  I'm afraid they would be too big for me...I'm a size 6 with a medium width...hope someone else can get them!


----------



## tychiang2003

Please help me check out this pair of yoyo
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370028713477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024


----------



## canismajor

They're good.. 


tychiang2003 said:


> Please help me check out this pair of yoyo
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370028713477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024


----------



## foxycleopatra

mama b said:


> Hey foxycleopatra...did they come with all silver studs? I just looked on ebay and those all have 3 different color studs..mine are all silver.


 
For the leather Ariella Clou's, they came in TWO different versions -- black nappa leather w/ all-over silver studs (the ones seen on Ashley & Mary Kate Olsen), and gunmetal gray distressed leather w/ 3-colored gold/silver/bronze studs (as seen on Rachel Bilson and others).  The black leather w/ all-over silver studs one is by far the rarer and more in-demand version though.


----------



## boslvuton

wow I'm usually pretty decent at this these days, but what do you ladies think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Suede...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

tychiang2003 said:


> Please help me check out this pair of yoyo
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370028713477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024


 
I really wish these were in my size!


----------



## DamierAddict

omg are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Suede...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

DamierAddict said:


> omg are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Suede...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
they sure look so! nice find


----------



## MaliaHeart

Hello! I'm new to this forum, i was wondering if anyone can help me out with these espadrilles! This seller has so many of these shoes! Every week he has a new pair up so I'm a bit concerned! Plus he has 2 people saying they received fakes!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ52366QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KillerTofu

Personally, I would stay far away from any seller with complaints of fakes made against them.
Also, the pictures of the actual shoes (not the stock photo) are dark and don't show any detail or authenticating attributes. If you really want the shoes, I'd ask for more pictures, with close-ups of the CL logos. But honestly, I think the safest idea would be to just forget these and keep looking. You'll find the right pair eventually.


----------



## canismajor

2nd this... 


KillerTofu said:


> Personally, I would stay far away from any seller with complaints of fakes made against them.
> Also, the pictures of the actual shoes (not the stock photo) are dark and don't show any detail or authenticating attributes. If you really want the shoes, I'd ask for more pictures, with close-ups of the CL logos. But honestly, I think the safest idea would be to just forget these and keep looking. You'll find the right pair eventually.


----------



## calamitas

Are these shoes authentic? The "Paris" logo is missing and the sole has sort of a "rough" end..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=150219661690&category0=&fvi=1

Thanks for your help!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are the Mody Blues pumps, which I have in patent. I got them from NAP and they look just like that. Not all CLs have Paris written on them, and a few of them also have that rough edge on the inside. They look fine to me.


----------



## Jzlyn

hi all, i just placed a bid on these. need a second opinion if these are authentic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=280207784794&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

TIA!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Jzlyn said:


> hi all, i just placed a bid on these. need a second opinion if these are authentic.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=280207784794&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> TIA!


 
Yes, authentic   Lovely color!


----------



## Jzlyn

thanks foxy!


----------



## Paris8436

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=320225464973&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

Ladies Im a shoe lover and I can usally tell when a shoe is auth, but this one has me a little nervous...love them.....what do you think?


----------



## Paris8436

DamierAddict said:


> omg are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Suede...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

She is right about that...nice find...you can tell these shoes where worn maybe once or twice the sole looks real good......BEAUTIFUL SHOES~!


----------



## Paris8436

pingwen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=330217466900&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1120
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these for me? Also, I seem to remember that CL run a little small...does anyone know if that's true?


Its true, Im usally a size 6 and with CL I need to get a 7 (37)


----------



## foxycleopatra

Paris8436 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=320225464973&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> Ladies Im a shoe lover and I can usally tell when a shoe is auth, but this one has me a little nervous...love them.....what do you think?


 
Yes, authentic   Note that style runs small (by approx. 1 full size, or at least 1/2 a size if you have narrow feet/small size)


----------



## DamierAddict

are these authentic?

thanx in advance


----------



## moshi_moshi

Curious about the Voilier style.

The stamp on the bottom of these is different than on the pair of ernesta's I have at home purchased from Neimans, are these fake?

Thank You.


----------



## mama b

foxycleopatra said:


> For the leather Ariella Clou's, they came in TWO different versions -- black nappa leather w/ all-over silver studs (the ones seen on Ashley & Mary Kate Olsen), and gunmetal gray distressed leather w/ 3-colored gold/silver/bronze studs (as seen on Rachel Bilson and others). The black leather w/ all-over silver studs one is by far the rarer and more in-demand version though.


 
WOW!! Thanks for the info.  I wore them for the first time and Im in love.  I had them on for 6+ hours and they were so comfy!! People at the mall were stopping me left and right! Never had that kind of a reaction from a bag before!


----------



## Kara Mel

What are your thoughts on these shoes, and do they really fit at least a size smaller as the auctions states? Thank you in advance for your help. 

I guess it would help if I added the link....  http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110231479849&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:CA:1123


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

I found this...i didn't even know CL's could be knocked off so this has me worried...look at the price!! They are slightly used though, so do they seem right??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=250224089847&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## KillerTofu

As far as I know, the Bling Blings have not been faked yet. I'm pretty sure those are real (and a steal!), *purse*.

*Kara*, those Rolandes look fine to me. I don't own them, but the consensus here seems to be that the toe box is ridiculously small, so I'm sure that effects sizing. Check the sizing thread for more info.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Thank you *Killer*....I'm so excited!!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Kara...I own the suede Rolandos...which I understand the Rolando fits pretty similar to the Rolandes. I usually size up in Louboutin 1 whole size (I wear a 9, in CL's I buy 40) but in my Rolando's i had to go up to a 41...now that I've worn them some they're too big!!! I would say go with your true CL size (1 size bigger than what you normally wear), BUT...since they're patent I don't know if they're gonna give much....hope that helps!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Hello Everyone,

I have an authentication question....

The stamp on the bottom of these (the Voilier style) in picture 3 right above "Made in Italy" is different than on the pair of Ernesta's I have at home purchased from Neimans.  The stamp appears to have an extra outline around "vero cuoio."  Can there be stamp variation or are these fake?

Thank You in advance.


----------



## foxycleopatra

moshi_moshi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have an authentication question....
> 
> The stamp on the bottom of these (the Voilier style) in picture 3 right above "Made in Italy" is different than on the pair of Ernesta's I have at home purchased from Neimans. The stamp appears to have an extra outline around "vero cuoio." Can there be stamp variation or are these fake?
> 
> Thank You in advance.


 
Those are definitely authentic.  I have seen that stamp variation on some CL styles (different boxes around the letter engravings, etc.), quite normal.


----------



## moshi_moshi

foxycleopatra said:


> Those are definitely authentic.  I have seen that stamp variation on some CL styles (different boxes around the letter engravings, etc.), quite normal.


Thanks a ton!  I was so worried and doubting myself because these are only my second pair of Louboutin's and I bought my other pair at an actual department store.  I'm so excited to wear them now!


----------



## missjenny

Zophie said:


> Anyone know if these are authentic?  I see no reason to doubt they are, but I'm so leary of ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



if they are giving you the exact shoe in the picture, they're real. i have the same ones


----------



## missjenny

laureenthemean said:


> I didn't know there were fake Rolandos either (well, I am very new to CL anyway), but I saw sellers on ioffer.com selling them in very large quanities (20 or more), all black suede.
> 
> Also, could someone authenticate?  I didn't think these were popular enough to be copied, but anything's possible.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180221341124&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=008
> 
> Thanks in advance.




These look a little weird to me. Check out how wide they are....??


----------



## Paris8436

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes, authentic  Note that style runs small (by approx. 1 full size, or at least 1/2 a size if you have narrow feet/small size)


Thank you~!


----------



## Biedermia

Hi everyone - I've never posted in this forum before, but just got through reading like 15 pages and you all seem to know what you're talking about!  This seller has great feedback (only 1 negative claiming item was fake, which is why I'm posting.)  Here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...208471294QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280208471294

TIA!


----------



## ashakes

Biedermia said:


> Hi everyone - I've never posted in this forum before, but just got through reading like 15 pages and you all seem to know what you're talking about! This seller has great feedback (only 1 negative claiming item was fake, which is why I'm posting.) Here is the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-pump-Cork-Shoes-6-7-8-9_W0QQitemZ280208471294QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280208471294
> 
> TIA!



DO NOT buy these!  Anybody, other than the reputable sellers that you will find in the proper threads, that has multiple sizes of popular shoes is more than likely selling fakes.  This pair is definitely part of the fake batch of Bruges.


----------



## ashakes

This seller also keeps her listings private so people like us cannot contact the poor winning bidder to tell them they just wasted their money on a fake.  And, the problem with some of the buyers is that they did not know they received a fake, so that's why this person has a high number of positives.


----------



## missjenny

Biedermia said:


> Hi everyone - I've never posted in this forum before, but just got through reading like 15 pages and you all seem to know what you're talking about!  This seller has great feedback (only 1 negative claiming item was fake, which is why I'm posting.)  Here is the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...208471294QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280208471294
> 
> TIA!



ouch! to me, these obviously look fake... check out the third pic, the leather looks "less than pristine" ....it looks dirty or cheap. gross!
also, check out the heavy stitches on the edge of the shoe.... not very beautiful looking... they don't look sublime, i bet they are fake, plus the seller has a bunch of different sizes. beware! it looks very fishy to me!


----------



## rayrayray

have you guys heard of a seller called naturalgasgirl on e-bay?  it looks like she is a profesional shoe seller, but I was wondering if the shoes are authentic.  Has anyone bought shoes from her before?  I am so afraid of e-bay scam, I got ripped off once with marc Jacobs Stam bag, it was fake but the seller said it was authentic!  Help~


----------



## KillerTofu

NGG (naturalgasgirl) is a seller of authentic CLs, however usually they are priced waaaay above retail.


----------



## shopalot

I've purchased before from NGG and she only sells the real deal!


----------



## rayrayray

KillerTofu said:


> NGG (naturalgasgirl) is a seller of authentic CLs, however usually they are priced waaaay above retail.


 
do you know how much the rolandos were(both in suede and patent leather) when they were still available in department stores?


----------



## angelsandsome

Biedermia said:


> Hi everyone - I've never posted in this forum before, but just got through reading like 15 pages and you all seem to know what you're talking about! This seller has great feedback (only 1 negative claiming item was fake, which is why I'm posting.) Here is the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-pump-Cork-Shoes-6-7-8-9_W0QQitemZ280208471294QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280208471294
> 
> TIA!


 
This is too wierd, I made an offer for a pair of these same shoes from an ebay seller, snowwhite, what is wierd is that too had mulitiple sizes and also sold the exact same Chloe "lis" coats, etc....When I questioned her if the Chloe coat was an authentic designer Chloe she replied that her friend Chloe asked that she sell her "lis" clothing line. Now these 2 sellers are either the same seller OR could it be possible that more than 1 seller is selling the SAME FAKES in CL AND Chloe?


----------



## ashakes

rayrayray said:


> do you know how much the rolandos were(both in suede and patent leather) when they were still available in department stores?


 
$610 excluding tax.  Different colors and materials were available at Barneys, Saks, and NM.  And, some remaining pairs even went on sale at Barneys.  However, they are all sold out now unless you are lucky with a return, which is a slim possibility.

CL Madison currently has the black patent rolando though if you are interested in those!

*And to the above posters, snowwhite sells ALL FAKE merchandise. *


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Wow, naive as it may be, I had no idea CL's were so rampantly faked!   I did something extremely impulsive, and now I'm not so sure I should have done it, ahh (BIN).   Unfortunately, there aren't many pictures (just one!) to determine the authenticity, but does anyone know if this seller sells fakes or not (and if this shoe is)?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320227613031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011


----------



## sailornep5

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!   Wow, naive as it may be, I had no idea CL's were so rampantly faked!   I did something extremely impulsive, and now I'm not so sure I should have done it, ahh (BIN).   Unfortunately, there aren't many pictures (just one!) to determine the authenticity, but does anyone know if this seller sells fakes or not (and if this shoe is)?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320227613031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011



I think you are okay - in fact someone posted this BIN in the HTF thread.  Great deal - those are gorgeous shoes!


----------



## ashakes

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!  Wow, naive as it may be, I had no idea CL's were so rampantly faked!  I did something extremely impulsive, and now I'm not so sure I should have done it, ahh (BIN).  Unfortunately, there aren't many pictures (just one!) to determine the authenticity, but does anyone know if this seller sells fakes or not (and if this shoe is)?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320227613031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011


 
Personally, there are not enough photos for me to state my opinion on the authenticity of this particular pair.  However the following listings make me very suspect:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These were being offered on ioffer.com at http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-Zeppa-Sling-pump--28944646 for $175 and they used a stock photo of Oh Deer ones.  CLs don't have stamps like that.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I don't own any Bruges, but I know foxy can clarify on whether these are real or not, but personally the box actually looks off to me.

These pictures weren't even hers:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Those are from beluxe, aka empress on TPF and TFS.  It's one thing to ask to borrow photos, but I'm 99% positive this was not the case.  Unfortunately, I see photos used w/o permission all the time.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And these architeks are new for this season and she sold them for less then half off.  I'm not saying that good deals are not to be had on Ebay. Sometimes people can't return, or they were given a gift and would rather have the cash, etc.  But, this just seems off with all of the other auctions.  Again, there are not enough photos to determine authenticity and I don't own this particular shoe, but I actually saw these being offered on ioffer.com recently for wholesale purposes.  YES ARCHITEKS.  

I'm taking all of the past auctions into account and the lack of any good photos, and saying I would stear clear of their auctions.  I wouldn't risk it when you are spending a good amount of money still.  I'd rather go to the store or buy from a reputable seller w/ the feedback to back it up.


----------



## sailornep5

^^Eek, silly me assumed that whoever posted it in the HTF thread had already authenticated it...my mistake!  :shame: Good investigative work ashakes!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, thank you for all of that information.   I e-mailed the seller and told them I don't want them (not sure how this will go over), but I certainly don't want a pair of fake CL's!   I think I would prefer to have one negative feedback rather than lose my money!  I saw them in the deal section and assumed they were authentic, but that was clearly my mistake in making that assumption.  



ashakes said:


> Personally, there are not enough photos for me to state my opinion on the authenticity of this particular pair.  However the following listings make me very suspect:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-toe-NEW-Patent-RED-38-RTL-760_W0QQitemZ320225723184QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> These were being offered on ioffer.com at http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-Zeppa-Sling-pump--28944646 for $175 and they used a stock photo of Oh Deer ones.  CLs don't have stamps like that.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BRUGES-Pumps-Cork-NIB-41-RTL-775_W0QQitemZ320225706356QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I don't own any Bruges, but I know foxy can clarify on whether these are real or not, but personally the box actually looks off to me.
> 
> These pictures weren't even hers:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-NIB-40-Retail-price-760_W0QQitemZ320225838906QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Those are from beluxe, aka empress on TPF and TFS.  It's one thing to ask to borrow photos, but I'm 99% positive this was not the case.  Unfortunately, I see photos used w/o permission all the time.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Catenita-NIB-RTL-895-SZ-37-5_W0QQitemZ320224437004QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> And these architeks are new for this season and she sold them for less then half off.  I'm not saying that good deals are not to be had on Ebay. Sometimes people can't return, or they were given a gift and would rather have the cash, etc.  But, this just seems off with all of the other auctions.  Again, there are not enough photos to determine authenticity and I don't own this particular shoe, but I actually saw these being offered on ioffer.com recently for wholesale purposes.  YES ARCHITEKS.
> 
> I'm taking all of the past auctions into account and the lack of any good photos, and saying I would stear clear of their auctions.  I wouldn't risk it when you are spending a good amount of money still.  I'd rather go to the store or buy from a reputable seller w/ the feedback to back it up.


----------



## cheapmommy

Are these mousse clou's authentic?  Thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SheeDevil

My fake Rolandos arrived - They are awful !!!  first of all the box is cheap and is plain -without lines like my authentic Louboutins - Please correct me if I am wrong but I think that this is common to the fakes - The shoes are OFF they even smell like cheap plastic 
the soles do not even look like real leather - 

I guess somehow I was hopeful that maybe, just maybe, they were real ...
I can't believe that anyone would think that these are real and leave positive feedback 

Lesson learned - Stay away from the black suede Rolandos on Ebay from shady sellers 

Thanks to all the helpful people that post here !!!


----------



## laureenthemean

rayrayray said:


> do you know how much the rolandos were(both in suede and patent leather) when they were still available in department stores?



I know that both the suede and satin ones retailed $610; not sure about patent.


----------



## laureenthemean

Oops, sorry, didn't see the previous post about this subject.


----------



## KillerTofu

SheeDevil, sorry to hear about your phonies...is there anything you can do about it?


----------



## hlfinn

i think these are fine but want to check as i put in an offer....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330219998602&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123

thanks!


----------



## foxycleopatra

hlfinn said:


> i think these are fine but want to check as i put in an offer....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330219998602&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123
> 
> thanks!


 
Looks fine to me


----------



## mimi23

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us

*how about these ladiess?? are they authentic? Thanks!*


----------



## canismajor

hunnell sells authentic items...  


mimi23 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130206338136&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
> 
> *how about these ladiess?? are they authentic? Thanks!*


----------



## hlfinn

thanks foxy!  not sure they'll fit but i took a chance.  let's hope they accept my offer!


----------



## hlfinn

Are these real? of course i should ask before i submit a best offer but still

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BROWN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks!


----------



## Chins4

Are these the genuine article? If so any idea how they fit? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Are these the genuine article? If so any idea how they fit? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Looks fine to me   It's the Decollete Zeppa with gold specchio upper and wooden platform....I guess for some variations of the Decollete Zeppa (the specchio upper ones) they sometimes name the shoe boxes differently.  Anyway, sizing is like Decollete 868 -- runs pretty small (take your Decollete 868 size.....if between sizes in Decollete 868, probably better to take the larger of the 1/2 sizes).


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Are these okay?  (Sorry, didn't check to see if they've already been posted.)  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

What do you ladies think of these? I am considering taking the plunge as they would be my first CLs. But I want to make sure they are real!



http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Lo...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

Since the pair I won Friday (CL cipria gold d'orsay) may not arrive (seller is not being communicative) these are close, are they authentic? I may buy these in case the others are missing in action. 
 TIA!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0696&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## hlfinn

could these be real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/PINK-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lvpiggy

guess it's time to join in the fun:

is this store authentic?  
http://stores.ebay.com/Designer-Sale-Boutique


----------



## foxycleopatra

hlfinn said:


> could these be real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PINK-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yeah those are authentic   Deal of a lifetime if you ask me, $80??!!.....wow, even for used that's a fantastic deal for a rare, rare style from several years back (that a lot of people supposedly were after).


----------



## hlfinn

yeah too bad i missed them. so upset., i should have bought first thought later. but i just bought podiums on ebay yesterday and i didn't want to spend too much money


----------



## foxycleopatra

lvpiggy said:


> guess it's time to join in the fun:
> 
> is this store authentic?
> http://stores.ebay.com/Designer-Sale-Boutiquehttp://stores.ebay.com/Designer-Sale-Boutiquehttp://stores.ebay.com/Designer-Sale-Boutique


 
All their listings that I've come across have been authentic, no doubt.


----------



## millikin

Hi: Has anyone ever use Trenduet before?  do they sell authentic CLs?


----------



## Chins4

millikin said:


> Hi: Has anyone ever use Trenduet before? do they sell authentic CLs?


 
Yep, they sell authentic CLs (although often above retail)


----------



## Chins4

Girls - has anyone bought from the seller below? Shoes look ok but seller has used same pic for 3 different sizes I've seen listed over last few days with same text about buying the shoe and it being too big 

Thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Girls - has anyone bought from the seller below? Shoes look ok but seller has used same pic for 3 different sizes I've seen listed over last few days with same text about buying the shoe and it being too big
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


 
100% authentic, dudeiloveyou is a well-known, reputable seller from the Balenciaga board (way back from the days when b-bags were impossible to get); every now & then I see some shoes that they've listed and it's always been authentic.


----------



## Chins4

foxycleopatra said:


> 100% authentic, dudeiloveyou is a well-known, reputable seller from the Balenciaga board (way back from the days when b-bags were impossible to get); every now & then I see some shoes that they've listed and it's always been authentic.


 
Thanks Foxy


----------



## archygirl

Stinas has caused me to covet black Helmuts, and just found these today...are they authentic? THANKS!!! One of my HG shoes!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

archygirl said:


> Stinas has caused me to covet black Helmuts, and just found these today...are they authentic? THANKS!!! One of my HG shoes!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Looks fine to me


----------



## archygirl

foxycleopatra said:


> Looks fine to me



THANKS foxy...bidding as we speak. I have bid...wish me luck!


----------



## shopalot

How do we feel about these?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poshchick

Hey 

How do these look? 

Anyone know how the sizing works? 























TIA!


----------



## blackbird

^ sizing on the Matadors.. go half a size up. I have these in white and love them (although the straps keep slipping..where the hell is my footpetals order??)


----------



## blackbird

shopalot said:


> How do we feel about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Leather-Pump-39-5_W0QQitemZ380007096471QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




I'd want to see a closer picture of that "scuff". It looks like it got caught in a grate or something chewed on it.  When I think of "scuff", I think of brushed up against something lightly leaving a mark..but that left tip looks more like "damaged."


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

how are these?? TIA


----------



## iloveit

Hey,
What do you guys think of this one?
Is it real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## iloveit

I am waiting


----------



## foxycleopatra

iloveit said:


> Hey,
> What do you guys think of this one?
> Is it real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes, it's authentic  

(btw please give it at least up to an hour or hours as we're not on here every second and don't authenticate instantaneously)


----------



## foxycleopatra

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Peep-Toe-OLIVE-Suede-37_W0QQitemZ170203272143QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> how are these?? TIA


 
Looks fine to me


----------



## Edrine

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes, it's authentic
> 
> (btw please give it at least up to an hour or hours as we're not on here every second and don't authenticate instantaneously)


 
ITA foxy..


----------



## heat97

thanks foxy


----------



## heat97

how about these too they are from the same seller:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=170203273441&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
TIA


----------



## foxycleopatra

heat97 said:


> how about these too they are from the same seller:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=170203273441&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> TIA


 
Looks fine as well


----------



## heat97

thank you!!


----------



## toiletduck

How do these look? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=300206355289&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

I got my friend to bid on them already so I hope they're real!  Thanks!


----------



## foxycleopatra

toiletduck said:


> How do these look? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300206355289&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI
> 
> I got my friend to bid on them already so I hope they're real! Thanks!


 
Yep, authentic


----------



## poshchick

I know these aren't real but do we have a place for reporting? I have reported a couple of times but doesn't seem to do much - look how much she has sold! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


On a brighter note - Wine ? Rolandos 38.5 
My rolandes are a 38 so I think these might be a bit big for me  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120233776433&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOCOR:US:1

these look kinda fake? .. opinions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120233776433&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOCOR:US:1

these look kinda fake? .. opinions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## canismajor

IMO, looks 


DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120233776433&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOCOR:US:1
> 
> these look kinda fake? .. opinions?
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## KillerTofu

I agree, those look like phonies to me too.


----------



## blackbird

^ item ended with no one's offer being accepted.


----------



## canismajor

Odd... Building hype??  I might be wrong.


blackbird said:


> ^ item ended with no one's offer being accepted.


----------



## naughtymanolo

can anyone vouch that these are authentic? I know the auctions ended but I contacted the seller and they will put it up again soon.  I'm not sure if they are authentic, maybe its just wishful thinking on my behalf because i want loubies so bad, its the forbidden fruit haha. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63850QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

xnplo said:


> Odd... Building hype??  I might be wrong.



No, just wondering why they ended it. I think the asking price was ridiculous for freakin' fakes.  eBay didn't pull it as otherwise that number wouldn't be valid anymore so the seller must have ended the auction for whatever reason.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Hi! I'm new to CL so I really need some help in authenticating these. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

Both look good to me.  



pinkiestarlet said:


> Hi! I'm new to CL so I really need some help in authenticating these. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-heels-41-10-5-black-LOOK_W0QQitemZ350037558866QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WEDGES-NWB-SIZE-41_W0QQitemZ110233516495QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## futurerichGirl!

naughtymanolo said:


> can anyone vouch that these are authentic? I know the auctions ended but I contacted the seller and they will put it up again soon. I'm not sure if they are authentic, maybe its just wishful thinking on my behalf because i want loubies so bad, its the forbidden fruit haha.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63850QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I dont think he ever made mens shoes. ush:


----------



## canismajor

These look authentic.  The box says it was purchased at Jeffery New York.  Maybe you can try to call them and ask if anybody can vouch for having sold these in the past?  


naughtymanolo said:


> can anyone vouch that these are authentic? I know the auctions ended but I contacted the seller and they will put it up again soon.  I'm not sure if they are authentic, maybe its just wishful thinking on my behalf because i want loubies so bad, its the forbidden fruit haha.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MENS-BROWN-PONY-BOOT-SZ-41_W0QQitemZ320224696421QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63850QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## naughtymanolo

^ he did come out with a very limited mens line (i think 500 in total, and were sold to Jeffery NY) it was this boot in brown and black. I know it was produced but im not 100% that its authentic. Thanks everyone!


----------



## blackbird

^ Do you know the story of why he did the very limited men's line? I don't even recall it being on his website!


----------



## naughtymanolo

I dont think it was advertised on the official website, it wasn't very well known. here's a link to where it was discussed on TFS, the topics vary in the thread so they talk about it on/off.  post: 9723 click here

A few fashion blogs have mentioned it too 
but i cant find them ATM.

I found some mens sandals too (not my taste personally but more mens CL)


----------



## shopalot

Do we like these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160220572677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## hlfinn

i love those shopalot! wish they would fit me.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


any thoughts?


----------



## MKWMDA

shopalot said:


> Do we like these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160220572677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006



Those look good to me, but I am new. I would wait for someone more experienced.


----------



## DamierAddict

hey guys.. 
how do these look?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

and these ..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290216433081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## DamierAddict

and these 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140217686457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## DamierAddict

lolololz and these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290217015761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## cheapmommy

How do these look?  and would they run TTS?  Thanks!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190208789096&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
Plus additional pics the seller sent me.


----------



## javaboo

hlfinn said:


> i love those shopalot! wish they would fit me.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-patent-shoes-NIB_W0QQitemZ290216499596QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> any thoughts?



*Hlfinn*: They look good to me also.


----------



## javaboo

DamierAddict said:


> hey guys..
> how do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Black-Suede-Pump-Size-39_W0QQitemZ120234952209QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sorry those are fake.

- Box label is wrong
- Line is wrong


----------



## javaboo

DamierAddict said:


> and these ..
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290216433081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



They look ok to me but I can't see the side profile so you might want to ask the seller for more pictures.


----------



## DamierAddict

javaboo said:


> Sorry those are fake.
> 
> - Box label is wrong
> - Line is wrong





OMG!! thats so scary, i was bout because no1 was answering 
and then last min i came to lookie over here 
omg omg i was about to be scammed on like $400


----------



## javaboo

DamierAddict said:


> and these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140217686457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004



I love these and they look good to me! I think they are a good deal since they are usually $500 something.


----------



## javaboo

DamierAddict said:


> OMG!! thats so scary, i was bout because no1 was answering
> and then last min i came to lookie over here
> omg omg i was about to be scammed on like $400



I'm glad I can help!


----------



## javaboo

DamierAddict said:


> lolololz and these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290217015761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



I've never really seen these before the but line looks good to me. You might wanna wait for a second opinion.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

DamierAddict said:


> lolololz and these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290217015761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


 
My Neiman Marcus had these the other day when I was there. They look authentic to me.


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ i wasnt actually gonna get the clown shoes .. i just wanted to know lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ LOL! Phew! My SA told me he's only been able to sell one pair...to show girl from Vegas!


----------



## DamierAddict

^ LOLOLLOOOL
i didnt know she had a collection of her own?


----------



## KillerTofu

I'm so glad you aren't going for those pink monstrosities! I didn't want to say anything, but I'm pretty sure those shoes are real, because I don't think fakers would waste their time on such a hideous, er, _unique_ shoe that doesn't have mass appeal. 
And I'm glad you didn't get scammed on the faux Rolandos.


----------



## blackbird

^ To contradict the listing's text..I love CL, but no way in hell am I buying those! I saw them at NM in SF one time and it was like "WTF?"


----------



## sailornep5

cheapmommy said:


> How do these look?  and would they run TTS?  Thanks!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190208789096&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> Plus additional pics the seller sent me.



These look just like the ones I recently bought (which were authenticated here) so I think they are ok!


----------



## Bitten

Hi everyone,

Could someone check these out for me - I think they are the Miss Allen J pump.  I am having a bit of a thing for leopard at the moment and think a shoe could satisfy my craving!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...item=130209118489&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

Thanks so much!


----------



## goldiegreen

Hi all, can someone tell me the style of this and if its worth bidding? Also, am worried that the vamp will be a tad too short?
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...m=380005061624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=025


----------



## foxycleopatra

goldiegreen said:


> Hi all, can someone tell me the style of this and if its worth bidding? Also, am worried that the vamp will be a tad too short?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...m=380005061624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=025


 
I don't remember the specific style name but am sure that one is 100% authentic.  IIRC that style runs a bit small.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Bitten said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could someone check these out for me - I think they are the Miss Allen J pump. I am having a bit of a thing for leopard at the moment and think a shoe could satisfy my craving!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130209118489&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Certainly authentic   I think it's the Simple pump in leopard pony hair (or Miss Allen J as some call it).


----------



## Bitten

Thank you so much foxycleopatra!


----------



## cheapmommy

sailornep5 said:


> These look just like the ones I recently bought (which were authenticated here) so I think they are ok!


 
Thanks sailornep5!!!  How is the sizing?  TTS?  Thanks!!!


----------



## can008

I googled Lady gres bordeaux (I'm pretty sure that's what I typed...I think...) and found these. 
Are these fakes? Looks like the pictures from ebay sellers being used here.
Have any of you seen these before?

http://www.diytrade.com/china/4/products-list/0-s-c-1.html?qs=louboutin&qfc=671696
http://www.diytrade.com/china/4/products/3967855/Christian_Louboutin_Sequin_Peep-Toe_Pump.html


----------



## mo.space

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hi guyss are these authentic?
thanks


----------



## sailornep5

cheapmommy said:


> Thanks sailornep5!!!  How is the sizing?  TTS?  Thanks!!!



Mine were tts....I wear a 7.5US and these were 37.5.  Hope that helps!


----------



## DamierAddict

hey guys how do these look:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300210693278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


and what are these called?


----------



## goldiegreen

i need help... Do these look authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/SALE-New-Chr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've thought of getting them but seller says they don't come with dustbags and items are in hongkong. Could they be the knockoffs?


----------



## foxycleopatra

goldiegreen said:


> i need help... Do these look authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/SALE-New-Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Heels-36-UK3_W0QQitemZ180225085874QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I've thought of getting them but seller says they don't come with dustbags and items are in hongkong. Could they be the knockoffs?


 
I'd stay away from that auction as I'm seeing numerous red flags already.


----------



## foxycleopatra

DamierAddict said:


> hey guys how do these look:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300210693278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> 
> and what are these called?


 
The style name is "Palace Zeppa" -- very rare style in python.  Love it!  Yeah that one looks fine to me.  Sizing-wise this style doesn't actually run that small; I'd say more or less true-to-size even.


----------



## goldiegreen

haha! ok foxy! shall stay away from that!


----------



## laureenthemean

goldiegreen said:


> i need help... Do these look authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/SALE-New-Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Heels-36-UK3_W0QQitemZ180225085874QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I've thought of getting them but seller says they don't come with dustbags and items are in hongkong. Could they be the knockoffs?



Bruges are commonly faked; I'd stay far, far away from that auction.


----------



## mo.space

mo.space said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-latte-stillettos120mm-heel-shoes_W0QQitemZ300208906322QQihZ020QQcategoryZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> hi guyss are these authentic?
> thanks



my post was totally missed, can someone authenticate the shoes in the above link please, the auction is coming to an end soon.

Thanks.


----------



## foxycleopatra

mo.space said:


> my post was totally missed, can someone authenticate the shoes in the above link please, the auction is coming to an end soon.
> 
> Thanks.


 
That auction looks perfectly fine to me, authentic  , lovely color.


----------



## mo.space

foxycleopatra said:


> That auction looks perfectly fine to me, authentic  , lovely color.



thanks so much 

whats the style called?


----------



## canismajor

Decollete Zeppa.


mo.space said:


> thanks so much
> 
> whats the style called?


----------



## JetSetGo!

*mo.space* They look good to me!


----------



## xtweetie3x

how do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250229310865&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## foxycleopatra

xtweetie3x said:


> how do these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250229310865&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


 
Sorry but those are a really bad fake (not even a good fake).


----------



## xtweetie3x

foxycleopatra said:


> Sorry but those are a really bad fake (not even a good fake).




thanks foxy!!  gosh dangit... i'm not even looking for a bargain... i just want a pair of bruges!!! =*(  real ones...


----------



## KPCoppola

I just had a moment of weakness and I won these- I know they are used and could use a visit to a shoe repair place- I hope they are real!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160221218219&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## DamierAddict

hey gals, are these authentic:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

also, do you think this is  a good deal, do you like the color, and if im a 38 (7.5 us).. will these be my size?


----------



## eggpudding

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

How are these? TIA!


----------



## canismajor

onlymoda sells authentic... 
That looks like a great deal!
The color is a nice shade for suede.  


DamierAddict said:


> hey gals, are these authentic:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-LADY-GRES-SHOES-heels-38-8-new_W0QQitemZ300210430666QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> also, do you think this is  a good deal, do you like the color, and if im a 38 (7.5 us).. will these be my size?


----------



## lvpiggy

omg.

please please please tell me these are authentic!!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180227825480&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

i must have them.  this will be the 5th pair of shoes purchase this week.  my shoe approver is not going to be pleased.  but i don't care because i will be able to die happy at last!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

lvpiggy said:


> omg.
> 
> please please please tell me these are authentic!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180227825480&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> i must have them. this will be the 5th pair of shoes purchase this week. my shoe approver is not going to be pleased. but i don't care because i will be able to die happy at last!!


 
Looks fine to me   I have yet to see any fakes of that Pigalle variation.


----------



## KPCoppola

Anybody? Puh-lease?



KPCoppola said:


> I just had a moment of weakness and I won these- I know they are used and could use a visit to a shoe repair place- I hope they are real!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160221218219&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## foxycleopatra

KPCoppola said:


> Anybody? Puh-lease?


 
Although I've never personally come across that style before (just not one of the styles I paid much attention to), it looks authentic to me....and I highly doubt anyone is going to go through great efforts to fake that style, so I don't think you have to worry too much about that shoe.  HTH!


----------



## tychiang2003

Please check this pair out for me. TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KillerTofu

Those are authentic


----------



## xtweetie3x

ok foxy... how about these ones?  they actually come with extra heels...  hoping hoping hoping...!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ Those look fake to me. Plus, Louboutins don't give extra heels with their shoes. Based on that, the fact that the seller is new, and the multiple sizes that you chose from after the auction ends, I say fake.


----------



## xtweetie3x

letsgoshopping said:


> ^ Those look fake to me. Plus, Louboutins don't give extra heels with their shoes. Based on that, the fact that the seller is new, and the multiple sizes that you chose from after the auction ends, I say fake.




well, from what i recall the bruges do come with the extra heels.  i havent heard of any of the other styles coming with them but the bruges...  only reason why i thought maybe these just might be the real deal...


----------



## canismajor

I'm no *foxyc*... but for starters, it seems like there's no mention of authenticity, no guarantee of authenticy, anywhere on that auction site.   It is unfortunate also that there is no history to gauge the seller by.  


xtweetie3x said:


> ok foxy... how about these ones?  they actually come with extra heels...  hoping hoping hoping...!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Stiletto-High-Heel-Pump_W0QQitemZ230236118438QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

xtweetie3x said:


> ok foxy... how about these ones? they actually come with extra heels... hoping hoping hoping...!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Obv. I'm not *foxy*, but those look iffy to me. Plus, like *xnplo* said, there is no mention of authenticity. Because the seller is new and lots of fake Bruges pop up on ebay, I would stear clear.


----------



## lvpiggy

foxycleopatra said:


> Looks fine to me  I have yet to see any fakes of that Pigalle variation.


 
thanks!  gettin them for sure   i'm gonna be in so much trouble . . . .  i know! i'll just play innocent


----------



## KillerTofu

Ooh, looks like you're getting your HG, lvpiggy! You must post pictures!


----------



## xtweetie3x

xnplo said:


> I'm no *foxyc*... but for starters, it seems like there's no mention of authenticity, no guarantee of authenticy, anywhere on that auction site.   It is unfortunate also that there is no history to gauge the seller by.




haha the only reason why i started off with asking foxy was because of my previous post about another pair of bruges, and foxy was the first and only one to respond about those ones...  but most definitely thanks for your opinion...  i know they don't mention authenticity, but i was just pretty impressed with the fact that these actually came with the extra heels...  sigh... will i ever find these?  like i said in my previous post, i'm not even looking for a bargain!!  :s


----------



## xtweetie3x

My Purse Addiction said:


> Obv. I'm not *foxy*, but those look iffy to me. Plus, like *xnplo* said, there is no mention of authenticity. Because the seller is new and lots of fake Bruges pop up on ebay, I would stear clear.




thanks for your opinion too...


----------



## lvpiggy

KillerTofu said:


> Ooh, looks like you're getting your HG, lvpiggy! You must post pictures!


 
i know tofu!!!! i've been getting SO lucky this year!  wallet's not too happy tho . . . but i will post pictures for sure


----------



## peachiesncream

http://monochromeluxe.livejournal.com/21100.html

are these shoes authentic? they sell fake bags though, but the shoes look pretty real.


----------



## canismajor

peachiesncream said:


> http://monochromeluxe.livejournal.com/21100.html
> 
> are these shoes authentic? they sell fake bags though, but the shoes look pretty real.


----------



## madamelizaking

peachiesncream said:


> http://monochromeluxe.livejournal.com/21100.html
> 
> are these shoes authentic? they sell fake bags though, but the shoes look pretty real.


 

Fake Fake fake! Do not buy from them. That picture has been used by a LOT of scammers. If it's too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi Ladies! Do these look authentic to you??


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180226761116&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Experts, how do these look? i also received these additional photos from the seller...











TIA!


----------



## heat97

uh-oh .. if anyone can help me resize these ^, i would greatly appreciate it, i didnt realize they would come out so big


----------



## foxycleopatra

IslandSpice said:


> Hi Ladies! Do these look authentic to you??


 
I wish larger photos were available as I can only see the thumbnails (can't enlarge the thumbnails).  However from the thumbnails the shoes do look like authentic black patent Decollete Zeppa's.


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you!!


----------



## peachiesncream

madamelizaking said:


> Fake Fake fake! Do not buy from them. That picture has been used by a LOT of scammers. If it's too good to be true, it usually is.



i wasnt thinking of buying from them, just came pass the page. anyways, how do u know it's fake? it looks pretty real to me.


----------



## blackbird

Oh look who is page..the person selling *fake *rolandos with the bad WTF pictures!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I reported the listing and another pair of fake shoes the person is listing. I assume the seller's old id was suspended as this ID was registered last week!

OMG! Someone already bought a pair from this jerk and left positive feedback! I feel so bad for the buyer not knowing that they're fake. In the other auction you can see that even the box is a bad fake and incorrect!


----------



## KillerTofu

I just reported this listing, too, blackbird.


----------



## babyb0o

i have 2 pairs of the same CLs. the insoles and bottom soles are different from one another. one has a different, more bold font on the insole and less glossy bottom sole. did i receive fake CLs or an older version? thanks in advance.

first pair are the original ones
2nd pair looks different from all my other cls


----------



## foxycleopatra

babyb0o said:


> i have 2 pairs of the same CLs. the insoles and bottom soles are different from one another. one has a different, more bold font on the insole and less glossy bottom sole. did i receive fake CLs or an older version? thanks in advance.
> 
> first pair are the original ones
> 2nd pair looks different from all my other cls


 
Would need to see more photos of the actual shoes for authentication.  There's been some minor variation of outersole & inner sole imprints from season to season (and factory to factory).....those details alone generally cannot reveal authenticity.....photos of the actual shoes would be much more telling.


----------



## canismajor

How do these Hercules look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140219161712&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

TIA...


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't remember there being violet suede Lady Gres:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lovely&amazing

Okay, I have to know since I am a CL virgin (until recently)...Did I get diddled on these Decollete?? Pd. $350 on ebay...Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Chins4

blackbird said:


> Oh look who is page..the person selling *fake *rolandos with the bad WTF pictures!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SUEDE-PUMPS-NEW-39_W0QQitemZ220218688427QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I reported the listing and another pair of fake shoes the person is listing. I assume the seller's old id was suspended as this ID was registered last week!
> 
> OMG! Someone already bought a pair from this jerk and left positive feedback! I feel so bad for the buyer not knowing that they're fake. In the other auction you can see that even the box is a bad fake and incorrect!


 
Listing removed - are we all watching for the next new id?


----------



## DamierAddict

can any1 id these and how they fit?


----------



## foxycleopatra

lovely&amazing said:


> Okay, I have to know since I am a CL virgin (until recently)...Did I get diddled on these Decollete?? Pd. $350 on ebay...Thank you all in advance!


 
Authentic Decollete Zeppa's


----------



## foxycleopatra

DamierAddict said:


> can any1 id these and how they fit?


 
These are the "PIAF" style in a silver metallic calf hair type of material.  In my experience they were true-to-size (though for the really large sizes, could size up 1/2 a size or so).


----------



## blackbird

Chins4 said:


> Listing removed - are we all watching for the next new id?



Thank goodness! I still feel really sorry for the first person that was swindled and bought a pair of fakes from this loser!


----------



## lovely&amazing

foxycleopatra said:


> Authentic Decollete Zeppa's


Whew! Thanks Foxycleopatra!


----------



## grande_mocha

Hello.  Thoughts on these?  I recently purchased them & upon further look question authenticity.  Odd: They have removable inner beige soles that are oblong shaped and does not include the word Paris under Louboutin.

My rookie eye says scam but I wanted to double check with the pros!  J

TIA!

Kindly,
GM


----------



## grande_mocha

Here is another photo of the inner soles.  It's like a sticker...

TIA!


----------



## poshchick

hi can someone check these out for me please? thanks!! xx

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....item=120240834719&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## panrixx

grande_mocha said:


> Hello. Thoughts on these? I recently purchased them & upon further look question authenticity. Odd: They have removable inner beige soles that are oblong shaped and does not include the word Paris under Louboutin.
> 
> My rookie eye says scam but I wanted to double check with the pros! J
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Kindly,
> GM


 
The underside markings on the arch certainly look original to me and CL insoles don't always have the word Paris on them.

The insole certainly does not look like how it would have have been sold originally. However, it is quite possible that a previous owner may have got their cobbler to install a bit more padding, or even a slight 'lift', under the insole. Are both insoles the same?

I don't know this model of CL personally but hope my comments are of some help.


----------



## Kamilla850

grande_mocha said:


> Hello.  Thoughts on these?  I recently purchased them & upon further look question authenticity.  Odd: They have removable inner beige soles that are oblong shaped and does not include the word Paris under Louboutin.
> 
> My rookie eye says scam but I wanted to double check with the pros!  J
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Kindly,
> GM



This is an older style, and as noted many times, the recent CLs vs older CLs differ in their markings, especially the use of "Paris" on the inner sole.  These look authentic to me.  I love the red vibram soles, that is going to add years of life to your boots.


----------



## grande_mocha

Kamilla850 said:


> This is an older style, and as noted many times, the recent CLs vs older CLs differ in their markings, especially the use of "Paris" on the inner sole. These look authentic to me. I love the red vibram soles, that is going to add years of life to your boots.


 

Panrixx and Kamilla - THANK YOU!  I appreciate your response, insight and reassurance!


----------



## Kara Mel

Does anyone know if these are authentic? TIA


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I have these shoes and they look exactly like mine.  I say they are authentic.


----------



## poshchick

Coudl someone have a look at my post on page 44 please  axxx


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

are these authentic?

and what is the style name?


----------



## DamierAddict

r these authentic.. does any1 know what these are called? and how do they fit?


----------



## IslandSpice

Hello! I just won these and was wondering if someone could authenticate before I send payment. I realize that I am doing this in the wrong order, but was impulsive 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290201435383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=019

Also, does anyone know the style name and how much they might have cost retail?  TIA!


----------



## Chins4

Are these the real thing - not familiar with the seller but good feedback and shoes look ok (getting my purple suede and triggered a Rolando obsession )

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260227243167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chins4 said:


> Are these the real thing - not familiar with the seller but good feedback and shoes look ok (getting my purple suede and triggered a Rolando obsession )
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260227243167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


 
Looks fine to me


----------



## foxycleopatra

IslandSpice said:


> Hello! I just won these and was wondering if someone could authenticate before I send payment. I realize that I am doing this in the wrong order, but was impulsive
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290201435383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=019
> 
> Also, does anyone know the style name and how much they might have cost retail? TIA!


 
Looks fine to me   I've never come across this style personally (just not one of those styles I pay too much attention to, but doesn't mean it doesn't exist!), but the characteristics all look CL to me (and I seriously doubt anyone is going to fake this style).


----------



## hlfinn

i bought these yesterday and a wonderful member told me she thought they looked good but just want to double triple check. also did i do ok on the price?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380011933816&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=025

tia!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you so much Foxy!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Brown-BRAND-NEW-pumps-Size-38_W0QQitemZ290219440045QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> are these authentic?
> 
> and what is the style name?


 
These are the Decollete Zeppa's in suede.  Looks fine to me


----------



## MKWMDA

hlfinn said:


> i bought these yesterday and a wonderful member told me she thought they looked good but just want to double triple check. also did i do ok on the price?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380011933816&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=025
> 
> tia!



Those are gorgeous! Yes the price is one I would have paid, considering I just paid about $800 at Saks for the same pair with the burgundy tip and not patent. I wish I had seen the patent! I would have been all over it.


----------



## Chins4

foxycleopatra said:


> Looks fine to me


 
Thanks Foxy


----------



## poshchick

poshchick said:


> hi can someone check these out for me please? thanks!! xx
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....item=120240834719&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


 

Hi can someone *please* authenticate for me?? Posted 3 times now  

Thanks! 

xxx


----------



## javaboo

poshchick said:


> Hi can someone *please* authenticate for me?? Posted 3 times now
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> xxx



Well I need more pictures to tell but from the two pictures, the line looks a little bit off. I need more pictures to tell for sure.


----------



## tychiang2003

Please check these 2 pairs . TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CAMEL-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

tychiang2003 said:


> Please check these 2 pairs . TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Suede-37-1-2-7-Peep-Toe-PUMP_W0QQitemZ170207493573QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CAMEL-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Both are authentic    The second one is camel JAZZ LEATHER (a CL specialty leather -- it's calf leather with a shiny coating, very classy-looking, shinnier than regular leather but not super shiny like patent leather.....so technically it's not patent leather as the color/shade of "camel" shows up slightly differently in "jazz leather" and in "patent leather."  The ones pictured in the second auction definitely look like the "jazz leather" version, which many people confuse for patent since it has a sheen to it.


----------



## tychiang2003

foxycleopatra said:


> Both are authentic    The second one is camel JAZZ LEATHER (a CL specialty leather -- it's calf leather with a shiny coating, very classy-looking, shinnier than regular leather but not super shiny like patent leather.....so technically it's not patent leather as the color/shade of "camel" shows up slightly differently in "jazz leather" and in "patent leather."  The ones pictured in the second auction definitely look like the "jazz leather" version, which many people confuse for patent since it has a sheen to it.



Thanks so much foxy, you are so knowledgeable !!


----------



## Chins4

Hey girls, do these look ok to you?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=270224375802&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## canismajor

Chins4 said:


> Hey girls, do these look ok to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270224375802&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Xnplo - I've got 90mins to convince myself that I'm on a ban :banned: absolutely, definitely, really and 100% on a ban ...........I think :devil:


----------



## Chins4

Chins4 said:


> Thanks Xnplo - I've got 90mins to convince myself that I'm on a ban :banned: absolutely, definitely, really and 100% on a ban ...........I think :devil:


 
99% on a ban.........just won those tenues :busted


----------



## canismajor

Heehee... Congrats, *Chins*!  I think they're a lovely shade of *sapphire*... 
Can't wait for pics! 


Chins4 said:


> 99% on a ban.........just won those tenues :busted


----------



## dknigh21

Congrats, Chins!! They are so pretty. Totally worth breaking a ban for. Post modeling pics when you get them.


----------



## DamierAddict

what are these called?


----------



## Chins4

DamierAddict said:


> what are these called?


 
Look like Salopettes.......


----------



## DamierAddict

Chins4 said:


> Look like Salopettes.......



does any1 know how they run?


----------



## canismajor

*DA*- Salopettes seem to run TTS.


----------



## DamierAddict

xnplo said:


> *DA*- Salopettes seem to run TTS.



grrr.. so if im a 38 and get them in a 39 .. theyll be too big?


----------



## canismajor

Here


DamierAddict said:


> grrr.. so if im a 38 and get them in a 39 .. theyll be too big?


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What do we think of these? And how do these run? If I normally wear a 41-41.5, are these gonna be way big? What is a good price for used ones?


----------



## angelsandsome

Hey Ladies, I know these aren't CL's or Manolo's but does anyone know anything about Prada's? If so, what do you think about these? Thank you
http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-Grey-Sued...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

Hey Ladies:  How do these look??  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

grande_mocha said:


> Hello. Thoughts on these? I recently purchased them & upon further look question authenticity. Odd: They have removable inner beige soles that are oblong shaped and does not include the word Paris under Louboutin.
> 
> My rookie eye says scam but I wanted to double check with the pro&#8217;s! J
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Kindly,
> GM


I have never seen this style before.  The only thing that looks unusual to me is how the sizing is written on the sole. I have never seen CL sizes using "1/2" but rather "-.5".


----------



## boslvuton

What about this crazy lot of CLs... thoughts? it is too good to be true?  TIA!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=300214545825


----------



## Kamilla850

karwood said:


> I have never seen this style before. The only thing that looks unusual to me is how the sizing is written on the sole. I have never seen CL sizes using "1/2" but rather "-.5".


 
Karwood - You are mistaken, CL always uses 1/2 when marking half sizes, .5 is never used on authentic shoes.  The only time I have seen .5 used to mark a 1/2 size is on fake shoes.  

Grande - as mentioned before, your boots are authentic and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## ledaatomica

boslvuton said:


> What about this crazy lot of CLs... thoughts? it is too good to be true? TIA!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=300214545825


 
those all look authentic. I know its looks strange but it might be some desperate attempt at closet cleaning.


----------



## ledaatomica

heat97 said:


> Hey Ladies: How do these look?? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
these are authentic


----------



## lvpiggy

hello ladies!  opinions?  also, if i have the python vps in the same size, will these fit, or do i need to size up for the patent?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## canismajor

These are authentic.


lvpiggy said:


> hello ladies!  opinions?  also, if i have the python vps in the same size, will these fit, or do i need to size up for the patent?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-NUDE-Patent-PeepToe-36_W0QQitemZ120243762172QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Missrocks

Bought these a few days ago and waiting for them to arrive. Can take more pics of them when they arrive if you need. They looked good to me, but thought I would check in with the experts.

Authentic? Bought on Ebay from seller with decent feedback. Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-DECOLTISSIMO-HEELS-41-11_W0QQitemZ290220751733QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> What do we think of these? And how do these run? If I normally wear a 41-41.5, are these gonna be way big? What is a good price for used ones?




The shoes look like its worn a bit and yes they probably will be big for you. I heard these run a 1/2 to 1 size big.


----------



## javaboo

angelsandsome said:


> Hey Ladies, I know these aren't CL's or Manolo's but does anyone know anything about Prada's? If so, what do you think about these? Thank you
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-Grey-Suede-and-Black-Velvet-Size-8-Gently-Worn_W0QQitemZ120244280545QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Please post this in the 'Glass Slipper' Forum and someone will help you. 



heat97 said:


> Hey Ladies:  How do these look??  TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Very-Prive-YO-Zeppa_W0QQitemZ160227736504QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These look good from the top view but need more pictures to give a definite answer.


----------



## javaboo

Missrocks said:


> Bought these a few days ago and waiting for them to arrive. Can take more pics of them when they arrive if you need. They looked good to me, but thought I would check in with the experts.
> 
> Authentic? Bought on Ebay from seller with decent feedback. Thanks!



Can you post more pictures when you have the shoe? TIA!


----------



## heat97

ledaatomica said:


> these are authentic


 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## karwood

Kamilla850 said:


> Karwood - You are mistaken, CL always uses 1/2 when marking half sizes, .5 is never used on authentic shoes. The only time I have seen .5 used to mark a 1/2 size is on fake shoes.
> 
> Grande - as mentioned before, your boots are authentic and you have nothing to worry about.


 
Kamilla850, I was mistaken. I did check my CL's in my closet and they are marked  " 8 1/2". I assumed incorrectly because when shopping CL shoes online(ex. Saks) ,the shoes are listed as ".5" in the size selection list.


----------



## Stinas

Totally fake  huh??  WAY too cheap
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

^ omg y does the sole look bumpy?


----------



## more_CHOOS

can u authenticate these?  finally something in my size...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380015489417&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## ledaatomica

more_CHOOS said:


> can u authenticate these? finally something in my size...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380015489417&_trksid=p2761.l1259


 
those look very authentic and seller is reputable. Not very likely this style is being knocked off.


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> Totally fake huh?? WAY too cheap
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
honestly they dont look fake to me but then again I have never seen this shoe IRL. Its a really pretty color though!


----------



## more_CHOOS

thanks


----------



## javaboo

Stinas said:


> Totally fake  huh??  WAY too cheap
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-PURPLE-SLINGS-SIZE-36_W0QQitemZ120244850309QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those don't look fake to me either. The soles do look like they weren't done properly though.



more_CHOOS said:


> can u authenticate these?  finally something in my size...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380015489417&_trksid=p2761.l1259



 Looks good!


----------



## Stinas

DamierAddict said:


> ^ omg y does the sole look bumpy?





ledaatomica said:


> honestly they dont look fake to me but then again I have never seen this shoe IRL. Its a really pretty color though!





javaboo said:


> Those don't look fake to me either. The soles do look like they weren't done properly though.
> !



The soles & price throw me off.  Never seen them IRL.  Just curious.


----------



## javaboo

If you look in the celeb section you can see Isla Fisher wearing them while filming one of her new movies.


----------



## madamelizaking

Stinas said:


> Totally fake huh?? WAY too cheap
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
It looks like the sole is repainted?


----------



## I-shop

Is this authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350045601816&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

looks pretty comfy for everyday use

Thanks


----------



## Kamilla850

Please stay away from this seller - she should be ashamed of herself  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

I-shop said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350045601816&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> looks pretty comfy for everyday use
> 
> Thanks


 
these are authentic. in pretty bad shape though!


----------



## javaboo

madamelizaking said:


> It looks like the sole is repainted?



You're right it actually looks like they were repainted. Thats probably why they look so weird. Maybe with plastidip? LOL.


----------



## angelsandsome

Not sure about this website but I just received an email from them and there is a very nice pair of CL's on sale for a good price:
http://www.catwalktocloset.com
Make sure you have them authenticated before purchasing....


----------



## ledaatomica

angelsandsome said:


> Not sure about this website but I just received an email from them and there is a very nice pair of CL's on sale for a good price:
> http://www.catwalktocloset.com
> Make sure you have them authenticated before purchasing....


 
the louboutins on there are authentic


----------



## CleoCouture

hi~
Can you tell from the pics in this auction if these shoes are authentic?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260226560764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Thanks so much~


----------



## ledaatomica

CleoCouture said:


> hi~
> Can you tell from the pics in this auction if these shoes are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260226560764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> 
> Thanks so much~


 
those are authentic.


----------



## keya

could someone give me a few pointers on how to tell if a pair is authentic or not? I gave ioffer a look to have something to compare to, and they have black suede Rolandos there and that worries me ever so slightly since I just ordered a pair off ebay. I don't want to end up with fakes :s The pics in the auction are too small to tell, I think, but I'll post pics once they arrive. But in the meanwhile, I'd love to get some pointers so that I don't end up buying a pair of fakes


----------



## keya

I'm getting pretty nervous now, I even pulled out an old pair of CLs trying to compare the sole etc. with a pair of fakes off ioffer. The font on the size is different from mine, so far that's the only apparent difference I've noticed. I think the font on everything is slightly different/bigger (like it says 'Christian' bigger)   Any other ways to tell?

There's no closeup of the sole (or anything else for that matter) in the ebay auction I won. I guess I'll just have to wait until they get here. The seller has 100% positive feedback, though, and has sold a lot of high ticket items in the past, plus these are the only CLs she's sold (I'm thinking that someone who sells fakes would be likely to have a gazillion pairs, in every size) so that's a good sign, I guess.


----------



## Kamilla850

keya - there have been lots of fake rolandos on ebay lately.  If you post a link to the auction that you won, you could get better input if they are fake/authentic.  

Unfortunately, I do not think that most people expect shoes to be counterfeit and so even if an ebay buyer receives a fake pair of Rolandos, they may believe them to be authentic and leave the seller positive feedback which could explain the 100% positive feedback for the sller.


----------



## javaboo

keya said:


> I'm getting pretty nervous now, I even pulled out an old pair of CLs trying to compare the sole etc. with a pair of fakes off ioffer. The font on the size is different from mine, so far that's the only apparent difference I've noticed. I think the font on everything is slightly different/bigger (like it says 'Christian' bigger)   Any other ways to tell?
> 
> There's no closeup of the sole (or anything else for that matter) in the ebay auction I won. I guess I'll just have to wait until they get here. The seller has 100% positive feedback, though, and has sold a lot of high ticket items in the past, plus these are the only CLs she's sold (I'm thinking that someone who sells fakes would be likely to have a gazillion pairs, in every size) so that's a good sign, I guess.



Please post pictures when you get them. There are lots of fake suede Rolandos lately. Its the line of the shoe a lot of times (side profile). I guess you can tell if you look at a lot of Louboutins.

On another note, I was comparing my simples I just got with my clichy and the font stamping was in totally different places (one closer to the center of the shoe and one near to the heel) . They both are authentic though because I purchased them from a department store and one from the boutique! Weird uh?


----------



## keya

Kamilla850 said:


> keya - there have been lots of fake rolandos on ebay lately.  If you post a link to the auction that you won, you could get better input if they are fake/authentic.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not think that most people expect shoes to be counterfeit and so even if an ebay buyer receives a fake pair of Rolandos, they may believe them to be authentic and leave the seller positive feedback which could explain the 100% positive feedback for the sller.



Here's the auction:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120245110611&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D120245110611%2509%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1:s

Have they faked the Laponos too? I didn't see any on ioffer, but that doesn't necessarily mean that it hasn't been done. :s


----------



## keya

javaboo said:


> Please post pictures when you get them. There are lots of fake suede Rolandos lately. Its the line of the shoe a lot of times (side profile). I guess you can tell if you look at a lot of Louboutins.
> 
> On another note, I was comparing my simples I just got with my clichy and the font stamping was in totally different places (one closer to the center of the shoe and one near to the heel) . They both are authentic though because I purchased them from a department store and one from the boutique! Weird uh?



That _is_ weird, and it doesn't really make it easier trying to authenticate a pair :s 

I regret not having the patience to wait out on an auction for a pair of patent Wine Rolandos now. They were a size 37, so maybe they would've been a bit small, but they were NIB and sold for $560. I thought they'd go for more, so I didn't bother keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Kamilla850

keya said:


> Here's the auction:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120245110611&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D120245110611%2509%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1:s
> 
> Have they faked the Laponos too? I didn't see any on ioffer, but that doesn't necessarily mean that it hasn't been done. :s


 
keya - it's difficult to tell from these photos (perhaps intentionally?) so it is going to be best to receive them and take upclose photos of the side ofthe shoe and the heel (along with the heel lift since I've noticed that is one of the biggest issues in the fakes).  
Can you ask the seller where these shoes were purchased from?

I once asked a seller of the fake rolandos where the shoes were purchased from and they flat out told me ioffer - so silly I tell you.


----------



## keya

Kamilla850 said:


> keya - it's difficult to tell from these photos (perhaps intentionally?) so it is going to be best to receive them and take upclose photos of the side ofthe shoe and the heel (along with the heel lift since I've noticed that is one of the biggest issues in the fakes).
> Can you ask the seller where these shoes were purchased from?
> 
> I once asked a seller of the fake rolandos where the shoes were purchased from and they flat out told me ioffer - so silly I tell you.



 


I've tried to compare them to the ones on ioffer, and honestly they look all the same to me :s  

I think I've had it with ebay.


----------



## hlfinn

can anyone tell me what they think of these from the pics i have?  i am working with a seller on ebay and need some opinions. thanks!


----------



## KillerTofu

I was eyeing that auction also, hlfinn. I'm pretty sure they're fakes though, just based on the first picture alone. The shoe silhouette is just _off_, somehow. I could be wrong, but my gut is telling me to stay away.


----------



## blackbird

^ is it just me or does it seem like the top of the shoe in the third picture is unevenly cut?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

hlfinn- the silhouette of the shoe is really off. Definitely looks fake to me.


----------



## hlfinn

wow. i'm a little shocked. the seller seems so nice and helpful. ok, will stay away. thank you all!


----------



## blackbird

^ some sellers have no idea what they're doing (aka aren't shoe experts) as they're just getting them from somewhere else.

I once talked to an LV seller who was really nice, friendly, etc. but was selling totally fake LV bags. She was too trusting of her supplier and not an LV expert herself.


----------



## Jzlyn

hi all, i just won these. hope they are authentic!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180231025937&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI

TIA!


----------



## hlfinn

well people are bidding on the vps....


----------



## acannold

Hi, I recently bought a pair of CL pewter sock pumps on eBay and was, at first, happy with them. Then, someone messaged me on eBay and said they bought the same shoes from the same seller and she wanted me to know that hers were fake and that mind probably were, too. What I have noticed is that these sock pumps from eBay ARE different in ways from my Wallis that I bought at the CL store in NYC. On my "real ones" on the red sole it says "MADE IN ITALY" and the size of the letters uniform. On my "eBay shoes" the word "IN" is smaller than the words "MADE" and "ITALY". In addition, on the red sole, on my Wallis' the word "VERO CUOIO" has two patterns around it, while the "eBay shoes" have only one circle-like design around the word. Also, on the interior of the sole, the word "Paris" is a lot bigger on my eBay shoes than on my Wallis heels. I tried to attach a few pictures but the file size was too big...and I would love ANY help. Also, when I received the shoe, there was a bit of glue/something in the back interior where your heel would touch. The seller claims to have a receipt from the Hong Kong store for these shoes...HELP! I paid over 500 dollars


----------



## acannold

PS: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190206012448&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=009
Is the link from eBay not sure if it'll work since I already won the item, but also, I was sent a 36 size box for a 37.5 shoe...I swore they were authentic but this girl who messaged me has got me WORRIED!
Thanks again
The seller is: 	gromit678 on eBay.


----------



## keya

^post some pics of the shoes you received for the ladies here to have a look at. If you cannot attach the pics, try uploading them to www.tinypic.com or any other picture hosting service, and then post them here (tinypic will give you an UBB code)


----------



## javaboo

hlfinn said:


> can anyone tell me what they think of these from the pics i have?  i am working with a seller on ebay and need some opinions. thanks!



Sorry those are definitely fake.


----------



## javaboo

Jzlyn said:


> hi all, i just won these. hope they are authentic!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180231025937&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI
> 
> TIA!



Those are good


----------



## mancho

hey guys! i need some help authenticating a pair of mad marys i bought on ebay a while ago. to me, they look authentic (the shape etc, and also i dont' think mad marys have been faked) but as *foxy* has said to me, mad marys come in 2 versions--all gold studs or all pewter studs--but this pair i have has gold, bronze, silver AND pewter studs, but she said she doesn't doubt that the version i have exists because they could be from a specialty boutique that carries special editions that no other stores have. also, there is some 'bubbling' of the patent leather around the heel area--is this normal??? just seems to me if these shoes retail for $860 they should be bloody perfect!

anyway the thing is, i am planning on selling them since they are too big for me, and i just want to have them authenticated before i go about doing that because the LAST thing i would want to do is to be a supporter of counterfeit goods! so here are some pics of said mad marys, would love it if you guys could help me confirm its authenticity! thanks so much in advance, i appreciate all input


----------



## javaboo

acannold said:


> PS: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190206012448&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=009
> Is the link from eBay not sure if it'll work since I already won the item, but also, I was sent a 36 size box for a 37.5 shoe...I swore they were authentic but this girl who messaged me has got me WORRIED!
> Thanks again
> The seller is:     gromit678 on eBay.



Which user message you saying it was a fake she got? The picture in the listing looks find to me. I know the stamping is some times different on the bottom of the shoe. I have shoes that don't have two rings around the vero thing and some that do. I heard its different depending on which factory it was made from.

I check the seller's history and saw a pair of prives there and those look authentic to me. Even one of our members here have recently purchased something from them so maybe if you can take a picture of the shoes you have we can make sure. I can't really see the stamped words on the bottom on the auction.


----------



## javaboo

mancho said:


> hey guys! i need some help authenticating a pair of mad marys i bought on ebay a while ago. to me, they look authentic (the shape etc, and also i dont' think mad marys have been faked) but as *foxy* has said to me, mad marys come in 2 versions--all gold studs or all pewter studs--but this pair i have has gold, bronze, silver AND pewter studs, but she said she doesn't doubt that the version i have exists because they could be from a specialty boutique that carries special editions that no other stores have. also, there is some 'bubbling' of the patent leather around the heel area--is this normal??? just seems to me if these shoes retail for $860 they should be bloody perfect!
> 
> anyway the thing is, i am planning on selling them since they are too big for me, and i just want to have them authenticated before i go about doing that because the LAST thing i would want to do is to be a supporter of counterfeit goods! so here are some pics of said mad marys, would love it if you guys could help me confirm its authenticity! thanks so much in advance, i appreciate all input



Looks good to me but you can wait for a second opinion just to make sure because I don't own any mad marys. The bubble is probably from the studs? I don't know if there is anything you can do about that.


----------



## mancho

thanks for your input *javaboo*  i'll wait and see what others have to say.


----------



## Jzlyn

javaboo said:


> Those are good


 
thanks a million javaboo!


----------



## rjd2340

I saw these in the deals forum and was just wondering---are they too good to be true??
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EDIT****nevermind about these! The ladies in the deals forum already answered my question for me!
And yes, they are too good to be true. Seller has sold fakes in the past, i guess.


----------



## Butterfly*

Wow...a Mad Mary with all multi-colored studs?

They do look authentic..


----------



## javaboo

These are questionable. How can they sell what they are claiming the real deal for so cheap?

http://www.ioffer.com/i/44403846
http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-ARCHITEK-SLINGS-SHOES-44403136

I've heard of stores when they buy wholesale that they get it half off or something in that news article that one of the TPFer posted but this is odd. Are they using real pictures and then sending fake shoes or something? The pictures aren't big enough for me to see the prints on the shoe but lines look ok to me at those angles!


----------



## mancho

Butterfly* said:


> Wow...a Mad Mary with all multi-colored studs?
> 
> They do look authentic..


 
yeah i agree, the shape of the shoe and the colour of the sole etc etc all look good to me but the only thing that baffles me is the different coloured studs! but they very well may be from a specialty boutique. anyway i'm certain they are authentic but i really would like some expert confirmation just so i can sell these with a clear conscience. where is foxy????


----------



## sailornep5

javaboo said:


> These are questionable. How can they sell what they are claiming the real deal for so cheap?
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/44403846
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-ARCHITEK-SLINGS-SHOES-44403136
> 
> I've heard of stores when they buy wholesale that they get it half off or something in that news article that one of the TPFer posted but this is odd. Are they using real pictures and then sending fake shoes or something? The pictures aren't big enough for me to see the prints on the shoe but lines look ok to me at those angles!



I think they are buying a real pair from Net-A-Porter, taking pics, then sending out fake shoes.  The black bow around the box is how NAP sends their shoes, and I even think I see the NAP tag around the slingback in the picture...that's my guess anyway, there's no way they have that kind of inventory that they'd be willing to sell for so cheap!


----------



## mancho

^ugh that is just disgusting! and the worst thing is, they probably have tons of customers who snap up those fake shoes because they think they're getting an awesome deal


----------



## keya

sailornep5 said:


> I think they are buying a real pair from Net-A-Porter, taking pics, then sending out fake shoes.  The black bow around the box is how NAP sends their shoes, and I even think I see the NAP tag around the slingback in the picture...that's my guess anyway, there's no way they have that kind of inventory that they'd be willing to sell for so cheap!



^ITA.
I saw another auction for the Architeks, and the seller listed the shoes before he had them on hand, so the photographs couldn't have been his own/of the item he was selling. The shoes came in the box with the bow and had the tag on them, just like the ones in the auction you posted a link to. They were shipped from the sellers supplier in China...


----------



## compulsivepurse

Mancho, the Mad Mary's look really good to me.  They sold the Ariella studded boots with the different combinations of studs you describe so I can see CL doing that with the Mad Mary too.


----------



## keya

Those Mad Marys are HOT! 
I want a pair now


----------



## ashakes

mancho said:


>


 
These are authentic IMO.  Unfortunately, the bubbling was present on some of the Mad Marys b/c the patent CL uses is so soft.  My cream pair had some of that bubbling as did my g/f's pair and we exchanged them for a different pair.

I don't think it's that big of a deal though.  It does not take away from the beauty of the shoe at all!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those are totally completely authentic. Mine came right from CL Madison and they have some of the bubbling too. The Multi-colored studs were done on more often on the Ariellas, and I'm sure they made some the MMs the same way. I love that about CLs  that small details will change from store to store. Mine have Gold studs while many have Silver.... just a fun switch up. Good luck selling them! They are a fabulous pair of shoes....





mancho said:


> yeah i agree, the shape of the shoe and the colour of the sole etc etc all look good to me but the only thing that baffles me is the different coloured studs! but they very well may be from a specialty boutique. anyway i'm certain they are authentic but i really would like some expert confirmation just so i can sell these with a clear conscience. where is foxy????


----------



## JetSetGo!

I feel like perhaps the toe area doesn't arch enough. It's very strange. Does she have a receipt for them?




hlfinn said:


> can anyone tell me what they think of these from the pics i have?  i am working with a seller on ebay and need some opinions. thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Argh!  I bought two pairs of shoes from the same seller on ebay, and they looked fine to me.  Granted, I haven't had a lot of experience with Louboutins, but the ones I received seemed to be quality shoes.  I bought a pair of patent Yoyo zeppas with the woven heel and platform trim, and a pair of Minibout Zeps.  I am paranoid now, though, since I saw so many different styles faked on iOffer, including the Minibout.  I compared them with some other pairs I have from Neiman and NAP, and maybe there are other things I'm just not noticing, but the only thing that really stands out to me is that on the Minibout, the insole is really smooth, almost like fake leather, and the logo stamp seems a little too deep.  Is this normal?  Is there anything in particular I should be looking for?


----------



## more_CHOOS

cAN ANY ONE AUTHENTICATE THIS FOR  ME?  AFTER SEEING THOSE MAD MARYS I WANT A PAIR TOO....HOW MUCH DO THE ONES BELOW RETAIL FOR?  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

AND THESE TOO!  DO THEY RUN TTS?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mancho

*more_CHOOS*, i found that the mad marys actually run quite small. i usually wear a size 7 (but i have wider feet) and the ones i got were 38.5 but they were just a tad too big for me...so my correct size would have been a 38. i would say it would be safe to go up one whole size, unless you have very narrow feet. just my own opinion though, maybe you can find more help in the CL Sizing Guide Thread  good luck! 

as for authenticity... i am NO expert but here are my 2 cents:

1) the mad marys you asked about are suede AND patent, and as far as i know that is a very rare combination and only available at certain special boutiques.... so i would say that it is authentic. plus the shape and lines look good to me 

2) the shape of the pigalles also look good to me! they are GORGEOUS. i've only ever seen fake rolandos (in black suede), VP's (in black suede and black leather) and not anything else so i think the pigalles you asked about are good. i think the curve of the shoe is very hard to imitate


----------



## laureenthemean

There are a TON of fake Rolandos, VPs, and Bruges, but now other styles are popping up as well!  There are lots of styles being faked on ioffer.com, and there seem to be some fake City Girls and Architeks on ebay (the seller uses stock or stolen photos, and is also selling fake Rolandos).


----------



## mancho

*compulsivepurse, keya, ashakes & jetsetgo: *thanks so much for authenticating and for your kind comments!  you ladies are so sweet! they really are such a stunning pair of shoes, just...so hard to describe. it's so sad to see them go  i had to leave them at my boyfriend's parents' house because i'm shipping it from there when they sell (i live in canada and his parents live in the US) and almost cried when i had to box them back up and hand them to his mom!! hopefully i will be able to find them a good new home though!


----------



## mancho

laureenthemean said:


> There are a TON of fake Rolandos, VPs, and Bruges, but now other styles are popping up as well! There are lots of styles being faked on ioffer.com, and there seem to be some fake City Girls and Architeks on ebay (the seller uses stock or stolen photos, and is also selling fake Rolandos).


 
ugh what has the world come to---FAKE SHOES??? and there are a bunch of sellers on ebay from china who have auctions saying "authentic christian louboutin __________! any size available, brand new" for something ridiculous like $200 or $300 and your'e supposed to email them with your size because somehow they have every size!! i wanted to hurl. so i reported them! if ever i decide to buy rolandos or VP's i'm gonna get it from a real store. or spend a fortune on naturalgasgirl because at least i know her merchandise is real!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yeah, I'm getting really paranoid about my shoes now.  The seller seemed reputable, and has only one pair of any shoe he's selling, so I think I'm okay, but I guess you never know.  I got scared when I saw the fake Minibouts on ioffer.  Of course, there's no telling what the shoes really look like, because it seems like the seller on ioffer is stealing photos from ebay or stock photos from department stores, or buying a pair of real shoes from NAP and then sending out fakes.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks MANCHO!  It's so hard to find CL's in my size (35).  I have only found 1 pair that actually fits me.  I have really narrow feet and skinny ankles and so nothing ever fits perfect.


----------



## mancho

laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, I'm getting really paranoid about my shoes now. The seller seemed reputable, and has only one pair of any shoe he's selling, so I think I'm okay, but I guess you never know. I got scared when I saw the fake Minibouts on ioffer. Of course, there's no telling what the shoes really look like, because it seems like the seller on ioffer is stealing photos from ebay or stock photos from department stores, or buying a pair of real shoes from NAP and then sending out fakes.


 
oh no!  i'm sorry to hear that! i don't know minibouts and yoyo's very well so unfortunately i can't help you! but i'm sure some of the other ladies will be able to give you some expert advice. i hope things work out though! may i ask which ebay seller this is?? i know there are a few who are very reputable and sell authentics. you can PM me if you don't want to give it here 

*moreCHOOS*: sounds like the mad marys in 35 would fit you then, if you have narrow feet! that pair on ebay is just stunning, i think the suede/patent combo is gorgeous. let us know if you end up getting them and of course POST PICS!!


----------



## mancho

NOTE: i've just deleted the pics of my mad marys on the previous page--i just read a thread in the ebay forum about watermarking your pics because a lot of scammers now steal unwatermarked pictures! so i will be re-posting (watermarked) pics of my mad marys in the "post pics of your louboutins" thread. just a heads up


----------



## classicsgirl

Wow I had absolutely NO idea that there's such a thing as fake shoes!!! That's crazy! Can someone please authenticate these for me now as that price seems too good to be true:

http://www.ioffer.com/i/SALE-2007-Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Miss-Fred-Boots--45942056

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


----------



## laureenthemean

I didn't think those shoes were that popular, but I guess they're popular enough to be faked.  I would steer clear of the seller (or any sellers, for that matter) on ioffer, because s/he is selling Bruges, which are notoriously faked.  Also, the seller did not respond to any questions about authenticity.

I don't know about the ebay auction, as I am not actually familiar with the shoes, just going by other clues.


----------



## keya

^ both fake, IMO. 
It seems highly unlikely that one seller has an unlimited supply in all sizes, for way below retail.


----------



## classicsgirl

keya said:


> ^ both fake, IMO.
> It seems highly unlikely that one seller has an unlimited supply in all sizes, for way below retail.



Did you mean the ones I posted?


----------



## can008

Hello ladies, I am so intrigued. Is this authentic:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270228157941&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
I have never seen the colour but I kinda interested and they are my size. What do you think?
TIA.


----------



## laureenthemean

I can't say anything specifically about the shoes, but the seller seems legit.  It looks like all the styles they are selling were once on sale, or bought at a discount otherwise (Bluefly, etc.).  The seller doesn't have anything super popular or in high quantities; no other red flags.


----------



## can008

Thanks, *laureenthemean. *I'll think abit more about the colour.


----------



## keya

classicsgirl said:


> Did you mean the ones I posted?



yes. 
Ebay is full of fake Miss Freds right now. 




can008 said:


> Hello ladies, I am so intrigued. Is this authentic:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270228157941&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> I have never seen the colour but I kinda interested and they are my size. What do you think?
> TIA.



I think they are authentic too. 
If you get them, please post modeling pics. I'm curious about the color


----------



## MKWMDA

Wow if you search Louboutins on Ioffer there are SO MANY. I cannot believe there are so many fakes! Ugh fakes make me ill.


----------



## keya

MKWMDA said:


> Wow if you search Louboutins on Ioffer there are SO MANY. I cannot believe there are so many fakes! Ugh fakes make me ill.



I know. I did that the other day and was -->


----------



## can008

keya said:


> yes.
> Ebay is full of fake Miss Freds right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are authentic too.
> If you get them, please post modeling pics. I'm curious about the color



I will post modelling pics if I decided to get them *Keya*. Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## kiki63

What do you think of these wine rolando ? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-LOUBOUTIN-R...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

They look okay to me, and the sellers don't seem shady, but I'm no expert.  I would think that fake patent Rolandos would look just awful, though.


----------



## Souzie

Hi!
I'm new here and I was wondering if anyone can authenticate these for me.
TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320241422751&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## canismajor

These are 


xsouzie said:


> Hi!
> I'm new here and I was wondering if anyone can authenticate these for me.
> TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320241422751&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## jobaker

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=220223553359&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
Thoughts?


----------



## canismajor

They look 


jobaker said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=220223553359&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> Thoughts?


----------



## jobaker

xnplo said:


> They look



Thanks so much xnplo.  Thought so but it doesn't hurt to ask and I needed that extra reassurance.


----------



## Lynn12

I bought a CL Activa at Saks last year, but they are a little small.  I have not worn them because I have been looking for a larger size.  I found a size larger on ebay from a seller with great feedback.  When I received the shoes this week, they looked different than my Activas that I bought from Saks.  I notified the seller that I saw a difference between her shoes and my shoes and she said that she bought them from a Saks clearance and they had an X through the logo to prevent returns.  All off her feedback is positive.

Here are my concerns that are shown in the pics.  Her shoe is on the left and my shoe is on the right.

The word Paris is printed on her shoe and it is not on my shoe.  Also, I search all the ebay listings of Activas and none of them had Paris printed on the insole.
The L is not continuous on the logo on the red sole on her shoe.
Otherwise, the shoes look identical, but the fit is a little different in the peep toe.  I am stumped!!!  PLEASE HELP me figure this out.....  I have more pictures on the next post.


----------



## Lynn12

Here are more pics comparing the shoes to each other.  The shoes look identical, but I question the Paris on the insole and the L on the logo on the red sole.  

The shoe in question is on the left and my shoe I bought at Saks is on the right.  Also, I took a pic of the insole of her shoe (left) and the insole of my Clichy on the right to shoe the difference in the font of the word Paris.  But I have not seen an Activa CL anywhere with Paris on the insole.  But the shoes look so similar.


----------



## hlfinn

Ok i know nothing about authenticating but that L on the back weirds me out and the inside paris font (despite not being on one pair) being a totally different font... i don't know.


----------



## MKWMDA

Am I crazy or is one heel higher? The one on the left seems higher in that last pic, and I dont know if its just the way they are positioned, but the silhouette looks different in that second pic.


----------



## Kamilla850

Fakester alert:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It is scary that the seller is going so far as to say "authenticity guaranteed".  I am so sad that CLs are being faked more and more often these days.


----------



## kiki63

Is this pair authentic ? Or more pictures are needed ? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5174&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## blackbird

^ those look fine to me. I doubt that Mr. Louboutin would sign a pair of fake shoes!


----------



## kiki63

blackbird said:


> ^ those look fine to me. I doubt that Mr. Louboutin would sign a pair of fake shoes!



That's what I thought exactly. But I am just being paranoid that Mr. Louboutin
couldn't recognize the fake   or was not paying attention when he signed.


----------



## Souzie

xnplo said:


> These are


 
Thank you!!


----------



## JadeLeaves

Hi gals, I need some help authenticating/identifying this pair of flats - TIA:


----------



## keya

My Rolandos arrived, I think I got fakes :s


----------



## JetSetGo!

*keya* Sorry, but I think you did. They never put the "Leather" sticker that high on the instep part of the sole. It's usually down on the bottom. Also the font on the size is not right. Soooo sorry!

*Jade* Those are the real deal. And they are gorgeous!

*Lynn* I can't say for sure whether or not your Activas are real. They may vary the height ever-so-slightly with sizing. If it would put your mind at ease, ask the seller to send you a copy of the receipt. Also, your box would have SFA markings on it.


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> *keya* Sorry, but I think you did. They never put the "Leather" sticker that high on the instep part of the sole. It's usually down on the bottom. Also the font on the size is not right. Soooo sorry!



The shape also seems a little off to me, as does the color of the sole, and there's a gap between the insole and the right shoe :s


----------



## DamierAddict

i just won this pair, i need to make sure its authentic b4 i pay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320239290986


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ and the style name and the fit, are those rolandos?


----------



## Butterfly*

^^ I've never seen them in that color, but they look AUTH to me..  They're called the 'Hercule' (well, the studded version is, anyway..) Hope someone else can help!


Keya - Oh no! I hope you can get your money back!


----------



## DamierAddict

thanks butterfly!!!

i looked up hercule and the studded ones are so cute
i hope some1 can let me know if they are authentic


----------



## irishiris8

What do you all think about these, authenticity-wise?  Does anyone know whether this seller is reputable?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130209125521


----------



## Missrocks

How about these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

irishiris8 said:


> What do you all think about these, authenticity-wise? Does anyone know whether this seller is reputable? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130209125521


 
Authentic. The seller is very reputable.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MissRocks* Fake, stay away...

*Iris* those are the real deal


----------



## JetSetGo!

keya said:


>



One thing about the fake Rolandos (Faux-landos?) &#8211; the heel seems to kick back a bit. 
Something for us all to look out for.


----------



## laureenthemean

irishiris8 said:


> What do you all think about these, authenticity-wise?  Does anyone know whether this seller is reputable?  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130209125521



Yeah, I think eluxuryshoes, be-luxe, Only Moda, and of course Naturalgasgirl are some of the biggest and most reputable sellers of CL on ebay.


----------



## JadeLeaves

JetSetGo - thanks!  Do you know what the name of the style is?

xoxo,
Jade.


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks JetSetGo! I used to be so trusting of ebay. So sad.


----------



## mo.space

HI ladies, i'm a little weary cos i heard a rumor of our dept store selling fakes.

Here are mine can anyone authenticate please?














thanks a lot


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks for the advice everyone   I appreciate!  Now I just have to decide if my wallet can take the hit... haha


----------



## mancho

can someone authenticate these? is it just me or does the box in the second picture (with the soles showing) look funny? like there's a chunk missing in "louboutin"... wonder if it's been photoshopped crappily or... the box is just ... defective..??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

mo.space said:


> HI ladies, i'm a little weary cos i heard a rumor of our dept store selling fakes.
> 
> Here are mine can anyone authenticate please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot



Looks good to me


----------



## javaboo

mancho said:


> can someone authenticate these? is it just me or does the box in the second picture (with the soles showing) look funny? like there's a chunk missing in "louboutin"... wonder if it's been photoshopped crappily or... the box is just ... defective..??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-with-box-and-dust-bag_W0QQitemZ180234601359QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks good to me. It could be from someone sticking some tape on the box then ripping it off. I have had SA tape notes/receipts on the box and then I pull it off afterwards creating a similar affect.


----------



## keya

Butterfly* said:


> Keya - Oh no! I hope you can get your money back!



I contacted the seller, she said she didn't know they were fake and told me to return the shoes for a refund. She said she has a money back warranty on the shoes so she'll get a refund too. It looks like it's gonna cost me $60 to ship them back with tracking, though (I'm in Europe and basically everything is more expensive here) since I don't want to risk returning them without tracking and having the seller claim she never received them :s   But I'm hoping I'll at least get back what I paid for the shoes.




JetSetGo! said:


> One thing about the fake Rolandos (Faux-landos?)  the heel seems to kick back a bit.
> Something for us all to look out for.



Faux-landos


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Mo.Space *Yours appear to be real. Wow. They are gorgeous!!!!!

*Keya *I'm glad you are getting a refund. Even though you've lost some money, it's better than having to keep the shoes! Will the seller refund the shipping costs she charged you? She should. Since you are still spending $60 to send them back, you are splitting the cost of the error, which is still very generous on your part.


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> *Mo.Space *Yours appear to be real. Wow. They are gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> *Keya *I'm glad you are getting a refund. Even though you've lost some money, it's better than having to keep the shoes! Will the seller refund the shipping costs she charged you? She should. Since you are still spending $60 to send them back, you are splitting the cost of the error, which is still very generous on your part.



She said she'd refund me in full, I'm hoping that includes the shipping charges. I created a thread in the ebay section


----------



## calisnoopy

wow are there any tips we can look out for cos i really cannot tell the difference between some authentic ones and good fakes...

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

has anyone ever seen this color before?  i would think its fake but it looks right to me in every other way??


----------



## purly

Girls, I just got my Hairsprays from Bluefly and something is WRONG

All of my other Louboutins came from Sales, Neimans, and Net a Porter. I did notice slight differences in the color and quality of the laquer, but nothing like this.

Check out the soles (the hairsprays are the white pair):

The bluefly soles:










Soles from a pair bought at Net a Porter:





Soles from heels bought at Neimans:





A lineup of soles:






I think the bluefly soles stick out like a sore thumb. I was thinking that they're fake. Anyone get any fakes from Bluefly? The other possibility is that the older soles used to be less shiny??? Please help me authenticate!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Calisnoopy* I don't have this particular style, so I'm not the best person to authenticate them. The seller does look good though. She seems to sell authentic items. You may want to ask her where she got them, just to be safe. 

*Purly* I feel like I've seen some CLs from different batches with sthe more dull lacquer. Maybe someone else can give some info too. Hairsprays would be a strange choice for counterfeiters, but you never know. How's the rest of the shoe?


----------



## purly

JetSetGo! said:


> *Purly* I feel like I've seen some CLs from different batches with sthe more dull lacquer. Maybe someone else can give some info too. Hairsprays would be a strange choice for counterfeiters, but you never know. How's the rest of the shoe?



They're cute and they fit. DH isn't sure he likes them, but that's because he's not thinking about summer evenings driving out to the winery yet.

Anyways, I was just concerned because all my Loubs to date have been shiny and the 'fake christian louboutins' thread talks about the shininess of the soles being a giveaway as to whether the shoes are fake.


----------



## purly

Hubby thinks I should just return them rather than fuss over them.

Back they go.


----------



## Missrocks

Can someone authenticate these for me, please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

^ ask for more pictures as it's hard to tell with the tiny photos of just the side and front of a shoe.

As for Bluefly, they do not sell fakes. My understanding is that they buy their supply either from department stores or the design brand itself (always out-of-season stuff).  They're not looking on places like iOffer for their supply.


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ While 99.9% of the stuff in BlueFly is authentic, there have been occassional reports of people receiving fake items from them. My friend got a very fake Chloe bag from BlueFly. She let them know that it was fake and was told that once in a while things "slip through the cracks." They were very nice about letting her return it though. 

With that said, the shoes posted above look fine to me. I have a much older style of CLs and the bottom does not match the bottom of my newer shoes at all. The bottom doesn't look lacquered at all- just red leather and it looks faded compared to the vibrant red of my newer ones. They're definitely authentic though as I purchased them from Saks! The bottom of your white shoes looks very similar to the bottom of my older style. I wouldn't worry about yours!


----------



## purly

letsgoshopping said:


> ^ While 99.9% of the stuff in BlueFly is authentic, there have been occassional reports of people receiving fake items from them. My friend got a very fake Chloe bag from BlueFly. She let them know that it was fake and was told that once in a while things "slip through the cracks." They were very nice about letting her return it though.
> 
> With that said, the shoes posted above look fine to me. I have a much older style of CLs and the bottom does not match the bottom of my newer shoes at all. The bottom doesn't look lacquered at all- just red leather and it looks faded compared to the vibrant red of my newer ones. They're definitely authentic though as I purchased them from Saks! The bottom of your white shoes looks very similar to the bottom of my older style. I wouldn't worry about yours!



Good to know!


----------



## musicalprincess

Hi everyone i'm a newbie


I just bought a pair of bruges on ebay about an hour ago and i only just found this site. Now i'm kicking my self because i think they might be fakes... can anyone tell. Please please don't tell me they're fake   

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=250236236091&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015

xxx


----------



## Butterfly*

^I've never owned a pair of Bruges, so I'm not sure...hope someone else can help.


_*Keya*_ - Glad to hear she's giving you a full refund!


----------



## madamelizaking

Purly- Louboutin uses a couple different factories when he produces shoes...so it may be from a completely different factory


----------



## lovely&amazing

musicalprincess said:


> Hi everyone i'm a newbie
> 
> 
> I just bought a pair of bruges on ebay about an hour ago and i only just found this site. Now i'm kicking my self because i think they might be fakes... can anyone tell. Please please don't tell me they're fake
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250236236091&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015
> 
> xxx


 
I so hope you didn't get taken...I'm not that familiar with bruges but what I do know for a fact is there seem to be alot of that style that are fake.  Further, that's an incredibly low amount to list/sell them at (new, no less). Go over to the "Fake Christian Louboutins" thread and re-post that link. Good luck.:s


----------



## laureenthemean

musicalprincess said:


> Hi everyone i'm a newbie
> 
> 
> I just bought a pair of bruges on ebay about an hour ago and i only just found this site. Now i'm kicking my self because i think they might be fakes... can anyone tell. Please please don't tell me they're fake
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250236236091&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015
> 
> xxx




The seller seems okay, at least...no multiples of the designer stuff they list, and it seems like it's all past season, so they might have been on sale.  I don't think the Bruges are super popular anymore, so it's possible to get them at a good price.  Also, the fake Bruges I've seen were really awful-looking--wrong shape, weird sheen...still, I can understand the concern, so I hope someone can give you a more definitive answer.  All I can say is that I see no red flags.


----------



## mo.space

I didn't know shoes could be authenticated! But here goes


----------



## mo.space

sorry about the size :O


----------



## musicalprincess

Oh thanks mo! Once they arrive (tuesday hopefully) i'll scrutinize them against the pics to make sure but i think it looks like they are going to be the real thing (BARGAIN!!!!!).

And thankyou everyone else for your help.  You've put my mind to rest! 


My first pair of Louboutin's!!! 



x


----------



## lovely&amazing

musicalprincess said:


> Oh thanks mo! Once they arrive (tuesday hopefully) i'll scrutinize them against the pics to make sure but i think it looks like they are going to be the real thing (BARGAIN!!!!!).
> 
> And thankyou everyone else for your help.  You've put my mind to rest!
> 
> 
> My first pair of Louboutin's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> x


Enjoy them, *musicalprincess*! Every woman should own a pair...


----------



## keya

mo.space said:


> I didn't know shoes could be authenticated! But here goes



sorry, fake.


----------



## heat97

How do these look to the experts?? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## madamelizaking

I don't know why..this rubs me the wrong way.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KillerTofu

madamelizaking said:


> I don't know why..this rubs me the wrong way.



Probably because they're as fake as the day is long.


----------



## more_CHOOS

pLEASE AUTHENTICATE FOR ME TIA...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## musicalprincess

I'm always wary when they say 'all sales final'. If they're geniune, they shouldn't have a problem with returns.

x


----------



## canismajor

The idea of the seller to state "Final Sale" or "All Sales Final" is a probably more of a reminder.  It is the choice of the seller to apply a return option or not.  This helps reinforce the fact that when a bidder bids on a listing, it's a contract.   Some bidders are indecisive or think they can go back on a promissory bid because they "changed their mind."  IMO, it helps when seller re-states this because there are bidders who get way to excited about an auction and bids on something w/o reading the terms and conditions in its entirety.  


musicalprincess said:


> I'm always wary when they say 'all sales final'. If they're geniune, they shouldn't have a problem with returns.
> 
> x


----------



## Stinas

musicalprincess said:


> I'm always wary when they say 'all sales final'. If they're geniune, they shouldn't have a problem with returns.
> 
> x


Not exactly.  I always use the final sale route & all my items are authentic.  It saves the seller a headache later on.  Some people like to wear them then return them on purpose & so on.  There are lots of reasons why people use final sale.  
I think someone that has posted a million times that the item is 100% authentic is a big clue IMO


----------



## JetSetGo!

*More Choos* Looks good to me!


Okay, here's a screaming red flag about these Bruges... Check out the environment. A backroom / Chinatown-style store, with what I'm guessing are fake handbags sitting on the far left of the left pics.


----------



## keya

xnplo said:


> The idea of the seller to state "Final Sale" or "All Sales Final" is a probably more of a reminder. It is the choice of the seller to apply a return option or not. This helps reinforce the fact that when a bidder bids on a listing, it's a contract. Some bidders are indecisive or think they can go back on a promissory bid because they "changed their mind." IMO, it helps when seller re-states this because there are bidders who get way to excited about an auction and bids on something w/o reading the terms and conditions in its entirety.



I agree, and probably even more so for shoes, since it's hard to know what size you'll need in different brands/styles. If a seller says "all sales final", I just take it to mean that I need to know my size beforehand, and should the fit of that particular style be big/small/hurt my chubby pinky toe/whatever, I'll have to resell rather than return. I can imagine that shoe-sellers would receive a lot of returns because of sizing if they allowed it. 




JetSetGo! said:


> *More Choos* Looks good to me!
> 
> 
> Okay, here's a screaming red flag about these Bruges... Check out the environment. A backroom / Chinatown-style store, with what I'm guessing are fake handbags sitting on the far left of the left pics.



Yeah, and it also looks like the seller stole someone else's pics and cut their watermarking/text out of the pictures (note the big white squares) You can even see leftover writing in one of the pictures, saying something that sounds suspiciously Chinese


----------



## mo.space

haha thank you girls!


----------



## blackbird

letsgoshopping said:


> ^ While 99.9% of the stuff in BlueFly is authentic, there have been occassional reports of people receiving fake items from them. My friend got a very fake Chloe bag from BlueFly. She let them know that it was fake and was told that once in a while things "slip through the cracks." They were very nice about letting her return it though.
> 
> With that said, the shoes posted above look fine to me. I have a much older style of CLs and the bottom does not match the bottom of my newer shoes at all. The bottom doesn't look lacquered at all- just red leather and it looks faded compared to the vibrant red of my newer ones. They're definitely authentic though as I purchased them from Saks! The bottom of your white shoes looks very similar to the bottom of my older style. I wouldn't worry about yours!



Actually I wonder if this phenomenon has to do with an idea that someone else posted in another thread.....people who buy the real deal from a department store and then return it with a cheap fake in its place. I could see this happening (esp. with a no-attention-to-detail SA), the shoe not getting purchased again, and then Bluefly getting it in their shipment.  Then  poof...they just got a fake from a department store among a bunch of authentic shoes.


----------



## mancho

hopefully this hasn't been posted already. could someone take a look at this? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISITAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

black suede rolandos from size 36.5-39, apparently they were 'used in a fashion show'. suspicious?


----------



## keya

mancho said:


> hopefully this hasn't been posted already. could someone take a look at this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISITAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-SHOE-BLK-Sz-36-5-thru-39_W0QQitemZ360043177863QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> black suede rolandos from size 36.5-39, apparently they were 'used in a fashion show'. suspicious?



yes, fake. They're using a stock photo of an authentic pair as the main pic, though. I've never heard of soles being "taped off and covered" for fashion shows either, but maybe that's just me being out of the loop..


----------



## mancho

^puh. that's shameless! i know for fashion shows they'll put tape on the bottom of the shoes, and then when the show is over they'll take it off and then return the shoes to the stores. this seller is sneaky!!


----------



## keya

mancho said:


> ^puh. that's shameless! i know for fashion shows they'll put tape on the bottom of the shoes, and then when the show is over they'll take it off and then return the shoes to the stores. this seller is sneaky!!



They do that for fashion shows? I had no idea.
The pics are so small that you can't really see much of anything, but the "all sizes way below retail" thing is suspicious, to say the least.


----------



## boslvuton

What do we think about these architecks?  They look good to me, but I though I heard that this style is being faked too, so I just want to make sure!  thanks ladies!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kamilla850

boslvuton said:


> What do we think about these architecks? They look good to me, but I though I heard that this style is being faked too, so I just want to make sure! thanks ladies!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
These look good to me.  This seller is a fellow tpfer and I have purchased 2 pairs of Louboutins from her via ebay.


----------



## canismajor

To start off with, I believe it's a listing violation: listing sizes 36.5 through 39 for the winner to choose at then end... 


mancho said:


> hopefully this hasn't been posted already. could someone take a look at this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISITAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-SHOE-BLK-Sz-36-5-thru-39_W0QQitemZ360043177863QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> black suede rolandos from size 36.5-39, apparently they were 'used in a fashion show'. suspicious?


----------



## mancho

keya said:


> They do that for fashion shows? I had no idea.
> The pics are so small that you can't really see much of anything, but the "all sizes way below retail" thing is suspicious, to say the least.


 
oh sorry i didn't mean ALL fashion shows... mostly just smaller shows where the brand doesn't have their own line of shoes. you know, like when designers have to go and make a 'stylist purchase' at a shoe store to match their outfits in the show. hopefully that makes sense :S

ok i know that naturalgasgirl is a reputable seller of authentic CLs but is it just me or do these metallikas look weird?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i'm not saying they're fake, because she's got a very good reputation but honestly, the soles barely touch the floor and the curve is just weird. anyone else notice that?


----------



## boslvuton

Kamilla850 said:


> These look good to me.  This seller is a fellow tpfer and I have purchased 2 pairs of Louboutins from her via ebay.



excellent! thanks so much!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Mancho* I think those Metallikas look good, and NGG wouldn't deal in fakes. Maybe it's just throwing you off that they are Brown.

*bosluvton* Lookin' good! They still have the NAP tags on.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

How come these have such a small starting bid price?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm not so good with all the styles and details just yet :shame:


----------



## blackbird

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Made in Spain?? WTF??? I say fake fake fake, but anyone else?

I'm seriously interested in these though and would like a second opinion as they look good to me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

blackbird said:


> I'm seriously interested in these though and would like a second opinion as they look good to me:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
The seller of these espadrilles is a fellow tPFer. I've purchased from her before and she's just wonderful! So definitely


----------



## heat97

heat97 said:


> How do these look to the experts?? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Hey guys any need please?? TIA


----------



## lovely&amazing

Please tell me these are real...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290223786115&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
And how do they run?? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kamilla850

lovely&amazing said:


> Please tell me these are real...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290223786115&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> And how do they run?? Thanks everyone!


 
These pictures look good.  I recommend sizing up 1/2 a size from your US/American size.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Kamilla850 said:


> These pictures look good. I recommend sizing up 1/2 a size from your US/American size.


 
Many thanks!


----------



## blackbird

My Purse Addiction said:


> The seller of these espadrilles is a fellow tPFer. I've purchased from her before and she's just wonderful! So definitely



Awesome. Thanks! These are the ones that I've wanted to add to my espadrille collection!


----------



## boslvuton

So I probably should have posted this before I placed an offer, but I was so excited!  What do we think everyone?  I really hope they go for it... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Souzie

Is this supposed to be a different version of the Tenue or not? 
TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## grande_mocha

What do you think ladies...  Sassy!  Err!  Spacey!  LOL!

Authentic?!  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Liqui...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

^ I've heard that this seller is authentic.

Anyone know if these are authentic? I'm really tempted to just buy them as they look really cool.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280220603617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## grande_mocha

blackbird said:


> ^ I've heard that this seller is authentic.
> 
> Anyone know if these are authentic? I'm really tempted to just buy them as they look really cool.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280220603617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


 
Thanks BlackBird!  I've seen that style CL before... www.shopstyle.com allows you to search by brand & there is a similar CL pair there.  It's a cool resource!


----------



## canismajor

These are  and are "Trash Mules," I believe. They were a topic at a speaking event Chrisitan did at FIT.



blackbird said:


> ^ I've heard that this seller is authentic.
> 
> Anyone know if these are authentic? I'm really tempted to just buy them as they look really cool.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280220603617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## laureenthemean

heat97 said:


> Hey guys any need please?? TIA



The seller looks legit to me.


----------



## rdgldy

Please tell me if these are real!?!?!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUBOUTIN-...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Butterfly*

_*^^ *_Those look OK_*


boslvuton*_ - They look OK to me..

_*Blackbird*_ - please post pics when they arrive!


----------



## boslvuton

rdgldy said:


> Please tell me if these are real!?!?!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUBOUTIN-White-NEW-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Heels-38_W0QQitemZ180235662357QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262





This seller has been previously discussed here as being a good one, who only sells authentic items- So i think these look good!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks so much-glad to hear it!


----------



## blackbird

xnplo said:


> These are  and are "Trash Mules," I believe. They were a topic at a speaking event Chrisitan did at FIT.



I think you may be right! There was someone else selling a pair a couple of weeks back which had the logo all over them (which I'd like also).  I find it really cool that they're all one of a kind!

The seller responded immediately after I did a BIN and they're getting shipped out tomorrow!  I'll need to resole them sometime soon as the soles looked pretty beat up.  Plus as the seller has a lot of designer stuff with excellent feedback, my gut told me that these were indeed the real dela.


----------



## can008

Hello ladies, I've bought this and I think it looks authentic. But I thought I should double check with the experts.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=160233239161&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=006
Also, this is nude patent pigalle 70mm, right?
I was in shock yesterday night when I saw this and because I have to go to bed I pressed BIN instantly. I hope it's all good.
TIA!


----------



## can008

anyone?? help me please...


----------



## laureenthemean

can008 said:


> Hello ladies, I've bought this and I think it looks authentic. But I thought I should double check with the experts.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160233239161&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=006
> Also, this is nude patent pigalle 70mm, right?
> I was in shock yesterday night when I saw this and because I have to go to bed I pressed BIN instantly. I hope it's all good.
> TIA!



The seller and shoes look good to me, and I don't think Pigalle 70s are really popular enough to be faked.


----------



## can008

laureenthemean said:


> The seller and shoes look good to me, and I don't think Pigalle 70s are really popular enough to be faked.


Thank you!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!!!, *Laureenthemean*.
Phew... I thought they look good but it is always great to have second opinion from the expert!


----------



## canismajor

*can*- I saw these too! I believe they're  And seller did such a great job capturing the beauty of this shoe, I was about to buy them!  I'm happy you got them; can't wait for modeling shots!


----------



## can008

xnplo said:


> *can*- I saw these too! I believe they're  And seller did such a great job capturing the beauty of this shoe, I was about to buy them!  I'm happy you got them; can't wait for modeling shots!



OMG, xnplo. We have the same size (and taste)! 
I was also eyeing the beautiful clichy strass (I'm trying to enable a bit more here ) but then my lady gres (suede) is of similar color and I don't have nude patent of any sort yet. And yea, the seller give such good photos that i pressed BIN instantaneously! Also, this is much cheaper than the simple (which i pre-ordered and then cancelled from BG right after I BINed this one).
I'll be sure to post modelling pics...

Btw, thank you for triple checking it!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

not my size, but the price seems too good?  Are they the real thing?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## canismajor

rdgldy said:


> not my size, but the price seems too good?  Are they the real thing?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-PIGALLE-SHOES-PUMPS-HEELS_W0QQitemZ290225278280QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goldiegreen

can008 said:


> OMG, xnplo. We have the same size (and taste)!
> I was also eyeing the beautiful clichy strass (I'm trying to enable a bit more here ) but then my lady gres (suede) is of similar color and I don't have nude patent of any sort yet. And yea, the seller give such good photos that i pressed BIN instantaneously! Also, this is much cheaper than the simple (which i pre-ordered and then cancelled from BG right after I BINed this one).
> I'll be sure to post modelling pics...
> 
> Btw, thank you for triple checking it!!!!


 
Hey *can*, congrats!! They're gorgeous!!


----------



## jensweet1

Do these look ok?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eurobaglady

Can someone please authenticate this. thanks! Happy Shopping!



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270230904077


----------



## wantmore

xnplo said:


> *can*- I saw these too! I believe they're  And seller did such a great job capturing the beauty of this shoe, I was about to buy them! I'm happy you got them; can't wait for modeling shots!


*can* - I agree, this is authentic and the seller did a wonderful job with photography. Congrats!


----------



## wantmore

jensweet1 said:


> Do these look ok?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Looks good!


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> not my size, but the price seems too good?  Are they the real thing?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-PIGALLE-SHOES-PUMPS-HEELS_W0QQitemZ290225278280QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yeah, I think they're real.  The sculpted heels don't seem nearly as popular as the straight ones, especially for Pigalles.


----------



## laureenthemean

eurobaglady said:


> Can someone please authenticate this. thanks! Happy Shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270230904077



They look good to me.  Usually fake Bruges look pretty terrible; you can tell that they're low quality.


----------



## eurobaglady

OK so I've been searching Cork Bruges online and there are really ones that you can't tell if it's fake or not. i just paid for this one and do you think it's fake?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270230904077


----------



## My Purse Addiction

eurobaglady said:


> OK so I've been searching Cork Bruges online and there are really ones that you can't tell if it's fake or not. i just paid for this one and do you think it's fake?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270230904077


 
The seller is a fellow tPFer. I've purchased from her and her stuff is definitely authentic.


----------



## singtong

hello since finding this forum I have bought and paid for these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MEWN:IT&ih=020

item: 
300217225928
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am now a bit worried because I dont want to have spent so much money on fakes!!!! I did not even realise that fake louboutins were around! I have tried to search the internet before for proof but have never found anything until now!

I am especially worried as the seller has since contacted my to tell me that if I want any other styles he may be able to get them!!!

what shall i do?

thanks


----------



## ashakes

singtong said:


> hello since finding this forum I have bought and paid for these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MEWN:IT&ih=020
> 
> item:
> 300217225928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now a bit worried because I dont want to have spent so much money on fakes!!!! I did not even realise that fake louboutins were around! I have tried to search the internet before for proof but have never found anything until now!
> 
> I am especially worried as the seller has since contacted my to tell me that if I want any other styles he may be able to get them!!!
> 
> what shall i do?
> 
> thanks


 
I posted this in the other thread, but I believe those are real. To my knowledge, the only rolandos that have been faked are the black suede ones and they are pretty obvious. Enjoy them b/c they are beautiful!   A lot of the ladies on the forum have them and absolutely love them, including myself.


----------



## archygirl

Are these for real? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## archygirl

Another pair, if authentic, at great price! Are they authentic? THANKS!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

archygirl said:


> Are these for real? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAGENTA-SUEDE-PIGALLE-42_W0QQitemZ230245342966QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 


archygirl said:


> Another pair, if authentic, at great price! Are they authentic? THANKS!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Both are authentic. The first pair was originally sold to the current seller by a fellow TPFer . They were from BG I believe.

The 2nd pair is 100% authentic and you can even see the Saks sticker on the sole.


----------



## eurobaglady

hello!

I was wondering if I should buy these pair of CL. Is this authentic? I 'm just ew to CLs and never saw one of these. Help! Thanks!


----------



## eurobaglady

Authentic or not? thanks! Never saw this style.


----------



## ashakes

^^^Authentic. They are called Horatio and were available in the beige linen at NM last year.


----------



## archygirl

ashakes said:


> Both are authentic. The first pair was originally sold to the current seller by a fellow TPFer . They were from BG I believe.
> 
> The 2nd pair is 100% authentic and you can even see the Saks sticker on the sole.



COOL!!


----------



## eurobaglady

My Purse Addiction said:


> The seller is a fellow tPFer. I've purchased from her and her stuff is definitely authentic.



Thanks!!


----------



## eurobaglady

laureenthemean said:


> They look good to me.  Usually fake Bruges look pretty terrible; you can tell that they're low quality.



Thanks!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Are these authentic? This is the only pic unfortunately..


----------



## canismajor

They're ... 
(I just got one from the same seller.)


kittykittycatcat said:


> Are these authentic? This is the only pic unfortunately..


----------



## wantmore

kittykittycatcat said:


> Are these authentic? This is the only pic unfortunately..


IDK who the seller is, but the shoes look .


----------



## rainyjewels

the top of these shoes look authentic but...does this sole look a little off to you...? sorry the pic isn't exactly clear..








can you tell?


----------



## wantmore

^^No, I can't tell anything since it's blury and can't make any letters out. I can see the number 40 vaguely......


----------



## blackbird

wantmore said:


> IDK who the seller is, but the shoes look .



It's deltastew. She's really ace!


----------



## Bagnista

Ok ladies.. I need your help... I am a 7 in the Decollette's so if I bought a 61/2 in the Pigalles do you think they would fit?? Also I am posting 2 pics of these CL's..pls authenticate... Thanks..........:okay:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ If you bought both of them from Natural Gas Girl (her watermark is in both of the pictures) then they are definitely authentic. Both look good to me.


----------



## blackbird

Bagnista, it depends on how much you sized up for the decolletes.  Usually the guide is decolletes are sized up half to a full size and then 4" pigalles are half a size up (wide foot) or TTS (normal foot). I haven't witnessed it personally, but there's some reports the 5" pigalle runs half a size big by comparison to the 4" pigalle.


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320244715353&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
What do we think of these? I'm spiraling towards badness...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Authentic. *Ashakes* authenticated these on the previous page of the thread. You can see the stickers from Saks on the bottom of the shoes.


----------



## lovely&amazing

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Authentic. You can also see the stickers from the store on the bottom.


 
Thanks, *MPA*...why do you think they're so low in price and do you know how they run? I'm a us 8.

Thank you a million!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ No problem! The sticker on the bottom of the shoes looks to be a sale sticker (looks like an Off Fifth sticker but my eyes are bad LOL), which means these were probably purchased at a discount. The 70mm Pigalles aren't as popular as the 100 and 120mm ones. 

I'm not sure how sizing is for 70mm. I heard they run quite small- at least a half size. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Bagnista

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ If you bought both of them from Natural Gas Girl (her watermark is in both of the pictures) then they are definitely authentic. Both look good to me.


 
Ok.. Thank you.. Did you ever shop from her before?... Ladies... This is my 1st purchase from ebay... I am a newbie to the ebay world.. and if I'm going to be spending 500.00 I want it to be real...especially a shoe!!!! So thanks a bunch!!! for the help....


----------



## Bagnista

blackbird said:


> Bagnista, it depends on how much you sized up for the decolletes. Usually the guide is decolletes are sized up half to a full size and then 4" pigalles are half a size up (wide foot) or TTS (normal foot). I haven't witnessed it personally, but there's some reports the 5" pigalle runs half a size big by comparison to the 4" pigalle.


 
So your saying that if I am a original size 6 and I bought a size 7 in the Decolletes. So in the 4 inch Pigalles I can get a 6 1/2.... and in the 5 inch I can get a 7??


----------



## missbubblie

hello everyone! i am a CL newbie. do you guys think this is authentic? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170214023856


----------



## more_CHOOS

hi all, please authenticate....TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120254478493


----------



## canismajor

This auction has already ended, but they look 


more_CHOOS said:


> hi all, please authenticate....TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120254478493


----------



## more_CHOOS

thanks xnplo.  i was worried, because i bought them w/o thinking twice.  now i just really hope they fit!


----------



## canismajor

Oh okay, Congrats!   Looking forward to pics...


more_CHOOS said:


> thanks xnplo.  i was worried, because i bought them w/o thinking twice.  now i just really hope they fit!


----------



## Stinas

more_CHOOS - They look good to me too!  Congrats!  Post pics when you get them.  I love Helmuts!  Those are a rare find.


----------



## Stinas

missbubblie said:


> hello everyone! i am a CL newbie. do you guys think this is authentic? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170214023856




I have a feeling they are from a fellow TPFer!  
Hard to find color!


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> hi all, please authenticate....TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120254478493



I'm not usually a Helmut fan, but those are really pretty!


----------



## Stinas

Bagnista said:


> Ok.. Thank you.. Did you ever shop from her before?... Ladies... This is my 1st purchase from ebay... I am a newbie to the ebay world.. and if I'm going to be spending 500.00 I want it to be real...especially a shoe!!!! So thanks a bunch!!! for the help....



Lots of people here have.  She is very good, nice & speedy....overpriced too, but she has everything!
I say go for it...it will be a good experience.


----------



## laureenthemean

Bagnista said:


> So your saying that if I am a original size 6 and I bought a size 7 in the Decolletes. So in the 4 inch Pigalles I can get a 6 1/2.... and in the 5 inch I can get a 7??



She meant that you can get a 36.5 in the 4-inch Pigalles, and 36 in the 5-inch ones.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Stinas, I bought them bc of you.  haha...will def post when i get them...


----------



## jensweet1

Please authenticate! TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=300220180834&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## hdouey

hello everyone, I'm new to this forum..
I'm desperate for a pair of CL Miss fred's but unfortunatley they've sold out in the shops so they only seem to have them on eBay. How can you tell if a shoe is a fake??


----------



## hdouey

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Chr...s-38-UK-5_W0QQitemZ260234474967QQcmdZViewItem

Are these fake?


----------



## laureenthemean

hdouey said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Heels-38-UK-5_W0QQitemZ260234474967QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Are these fake?



Yeah, they look really bad to me.  The experts here should correct me if I'm wrong, but those shoes are totally the wrong shape.  Here are some authentic ones to compare:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

^ I have to agree with laureenthemean on this one, the sole under the toe box on the first pair looks like it's curving upwards. The shape just seems wrong.


----------



## blackbird

^ yet another pair to report via Fake Christian Louboutins thread!


----------



## Highheel:SGirl

Here I go again..........
I am new to this website and just recently posted a very long post about information on Fake louboutins. I think I did not post right, so here I go again...... I will be brief this time. ahhh.


First, introducing my self and letting all of you know how happy I am to have met my new best friends in shoes and fashion, as well as partners in crime when it comes to hot deals over ebay or other places.


here goes my story and information which I think will be extremely helpful for all of you who want to know more about how to spot fake CLs!


I sell things on ebay, not regularly. Usually deals I find on outlet stores, recently I was doing research to find where I could find hot deals to sell on ebay since I've noticed so many sellers exist who have sold thousands. 
I mainly like to sell brand names and cute things, I have worked in retail for over 7 years. 

ANyhow, this is not the point, the point is that during this research I was shocked to find, first that Christian Louboutin shoes are being faked!!!!!!
I did not know this! at least not to the extent and quality I found. 

I have always pride myself on having good taste and knowing how to identify quality, ( which I think is simple, good things just look impecable) 

There is a huge market on the internet on christian louboutins, i've noticed that those are the shoes that sell the most on ebay. I have sold Manolos, jimmy choos,etc but the dont sell as high of a price as CL. 

people pay easily 500 on ebay for this shoes. 
the market of fake shoes is really high, imagine all the money they make!


the first page I found on my research is this guide by a ebay seller regarding wholesale of fake items including CL.
(will post links at end of post)
she mentions the biggest website of manufacturers of fake items.. which is this one..... tradekey.com
go to that website and type Christian Louboutin shoes under sell offers. 
you will find numerous manufacturers of CLs mainly from CHINA. 

they sell in large quantities and even offer samples. their fake items come with Louboutin boxes and dustbags as well as authenticity cards for other items. 

on one website I found that he was using the exact stock photos of Neiman Marcus website to advertise the fake shoes he sells as wholesale. At first I was shocked to see the excellent quality but then I figure out it was the real CL he was showing, I bet the fake ones are terrible. 

Website of guide on ebay about how to spot CL and fake items

http://reviews.ebay.com/BEWARE-COUNTERFEIT-ITEMS-BEING-SOLD-AS-AUTHENTIC_W0QQugidZ10000000004551474



This is the website in which retailers, mainly from china offer their fake items to all over the world

My computer not working fast..

go to ... tradekey.com go to under Sellers and type Chrisitan Louboutin 
you will find there numerous wholesellers of fake louboutins

heres a link for a seller of wholesale of FAKE CL


http://www.tradekey.com/selloffer_view/id/1811333.htm

see for yourself!



I own two pairs of Christian Louboutin, but I have to admit that after finding out all this rave about the red soles, be sure you will be questioned as you walk as if your shoes are REAL.... 
of course, fakers cannot measure up to the quality of real CLs.... still..... people like to questions, in particular.. if they themselves cannot own a pair...

Anyhow, ladies,.....
lets wear our shoes with pride and sexy attitude...


also, if you are wearing the simple styles of Louboutin or the most popular faked ones, even if you shoes are Real, make sure to wear them with the right attitude and confidence or with the right outfit!


Adios for now!


HOpe this post was helpful!!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Thanks for authenticating the silver cataribbons girls! I just bought them. I'll post pics when I get them!


----------



## Flossy20

I'm a bit new to this - can anyone tell me if these are fake Louboutin's

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks


----------



## canismajor

Sorry...  


Flossy20 said:


> I'm a bit new to this - can anyone tell me if these are fake Louboutin's
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-SUEDE-VERY-PRIVE-YOYO-SZ-40_W0QQitemZ330231115573QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Highheel:SGirl

Flossy, dont bid, 
I think they are fake. 
they dont look good and its one of the style that is being duplicated.


----------



## hdouey

Thanks everyone for your help! 
I really want a pair of Miss Freds but am too scared to bid incase they are fake. Guess I'll just have to give them a miss and fall in love with another pair of CLs still in the shops!!


----------



## singtong

hello all, what do you think of these?

280221846008


----------



## singtong

by the way thanks to ashakes for replying to my last question, I am eagerly awaiting those!!! hope they arrive soon!


----------



## ylime

I believe these are the 5" Pigalles. I keep forgetting the size - if I'm an 38.5 in the 4", would a 38.5 in the 5" be too big?


----------



## eclectic_babe

would it be possible to have a list of 'reputable' ebay louboutin sellers?  I've seen someone say that naturalgasgirl is good, and I've bought from her myself.  But there are some other big sellers like this one 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120251322038&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

and I saw a note that shoesdelight was not good?


----------



## Bagnista

Stinas said:


> Lots of people here have. She is very good, nice & speedy....overpriced too, but she has everything!
> I say go for it...it will be a good experience.[/quote
> 
> Thank you.. I bought them.. 500.00........ Do you think that was too much?  I can't find my size in anything at the dept stores.  The only Louboutin's I love are the Decolette and the Pigalle.  I'm gonna stick to the basics for now.  I just found my Decolette's in Nude, Black and Red at Barney's after a CRAZY MAN I MEAN SHOE HUNT!!!!! Barney's 1st sent me the black decolette one foot size 6 1/2 and the other size 7!!!!! I was sooooooooooooooooo pissed but then they searched and found the right size so I'm awaiting them from Fed Ex today!!!! and then on May 1st I'm taking them to Barney's NYC to get them signed by none other than Mr. Louboutin himself!!!!!!!!


----------



## jensweet1

jensweet1 said:


> Please authenticate! TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=300220180834&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


 
Help Please!  TIA!


----------



## Bagnista

jensweet1 said:


> Help Please! TIA!


 
Well.... I hope this helps.. Adept store would not replace the bottom of a shoe simply because it is scratched.  We walk on the bottom so it would be scratched anyway.  Louboutin's are known for there Red Bottoms so why would anyone want to cover it with black??? Some people buy these shoes for the Red Bottoms so I think this shoe is a Lil shaky.. You may want to do a bit more research and ask more questions... Good Luck


----------



## laureenthemean

ylime said:


> I believe these are the 5" Pigalles. I keep forgetting the size - if I'm an 38.5 in the 4", would a 38.5 in the 5" be too big?



Yeah, for the 5" Pigalle, you usually need to size 1/2 a size down from your 4" Pigalle size.  If you really want them, though, you could probably make them work with shoe inserts.


----------



## laureenthemean

eclectic_babe said:


> would it be possible to have a list of 'reputable' ebay louboutin sellers?  I've seen someone say that naturalgasgirl is good, and I've bought from her myself.  But there are some other big sellers like this one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120251322038&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> and I saw a note that shoesdelight was not good?



I'm pretty sure people on this forum have bought from this seller, who is legit.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Manolochloe is a good seller. Not to worry.


----------



## Jzlyn

just won these. am hoping to get them verified before i make payment. are these authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....item=190217002762&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^They look good to me, and so do the seller's other completed listings.


----------



## Jzlyn

laureenthemean said:


> ^They look good to me, and so do the seller's other completed listings.


 

thanks laureen!


----------



## eclectic_babe

thank you  I bought but won't get them for a month till my friend from the US comes over...


----------



## archygirl

Oh...please tell me these are authentic! TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Butterfly*

^ Looks good! 

But I've never owned a helmut, I'm sure someone will give a definitive answer.


----------



## air325

archygirl said:


> Oh...please tell me these are authentic! TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I don't know about authenticity but I looked back on another sale and she had the same pics with the same description but in a bigger size- only 200 in buyer protection. I don't know?


----------



## archygirl

air325 said:


> I don't know about authenticity but I looked back on another sale and she had the same pics with the same description but in a bigger size- only 200 in buyer protection. I don't know?



That makes sense, it was an auction I did not win...hmmm wonder if they were a return? Or did she not know her size and purchased two pair that still don't fit? I asked for more photos.  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

air325 said:


> I don't know about authenticity but I looked back on another sale and she had the same pics with the same description but in a bigger size- only 200 in buyer protection. I don't know?



Same description, but definitely different pictures.  The backgrounds are different.  She's bought some other Helmuts from ma_kum, a reputable seller.


----------



## shoe gal

hi, I'm pretty sure these are authentic, but just want to double check: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Erotic-Gold-Bla...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also, does anyone know the name of these shoes?  and how they fit?  hopefully TTS?


----------



## canismajor

They look   They're called Salopette and fit fairly TTS.


shoe gal said:


> hi, I'm pretty sure these are authentic, but just want to double check:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Erotic-Gold-Black-Cage-Christian-Louboutin-Pumps-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ250240063392QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Also, does anyone know the name of these shoes?  and how they fit?  hopefully TTS?


----------



## shoe gal

xnplo said:


> They look   They're called Salopette and fit fairly TTS.



thanks so much!


----------



## keya

Does anyone know if this style has been faked, and what they're called? 
The NM site just says _patent t-strap sandal._


----------



## canismajor

*keya*-  These are called Kika and they look


----------



## lorrmich

What do you guys think of these
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
There are so few pictures and what they have are fuzzy and not head on shots.  
TIA


----------



## KillerTofu

I don't know...something about them looks _off_. Maybe I'm just overly cautious or something, but the silhouette just doesn't look right to me. It reminds me of the most recent batch of fake VPs on eBay.


----------



## eclectic_babe

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

these?


----------



## keya

xnplo said:


> *keya*-  These are called Kika and they look



Great, thanks!


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHHRISTIAN-LOUB...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What the eff? Did he ever make SILVER insoles? These either look really old, or really fake. I haven't seen a fake in over a size 40 yet, but I can only assume they will start sometime!


----------



## MKWMDA

eclectic_babe said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-very-prive-size-36-uk-3_W0QQitemZ180238599195QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> these?



Run away!


----------



## jagg

lorrmich said:


> What do you guys think of these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Peep-Toe-Pump-Blk-Very-Prive-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ270233920768QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> There are so few pictures and what they have are fuzzy and not head on shots.
> TIA


 

Was the VP ever made with the red toe??


----------



## ledaatomica

MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-Peep-Toe-Heels-Shoes-41-NIB_W0QQitemZ250243540589QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> What the eff? Did he ever make SILVER insoles? These either look really old, or really fake. I haven't seen a fake in over a size 40 yet, but I can only assume they will start sometime!


 

these are authentic. CLs are made with silver and gold insoles on some styles and these Yoyos were definately made with a silver insole version. They were being sold at NM\BG last year.


----------



## ledaatomica

jagg said:


> Was the VP ever made with the red toe??


 
yes they were. Better pictures are needed for this one although the seller has sold authentic CLs before.


----------



## MKWMDA

ledaatomica said:


> these are authentic. CLs are made with silver and gold insoles on some styles and these Yoyos were definately made with a silver insole version. They were being sold at NM\BG last year.



Wow they are authentic? That just boggles my mind, just looking at them the suede looks cheap, and I really dont like the silver insole. 

Well, I learn something new every day! Thanks Leda!


----------



## blackbird

lorrmich said:


> What do you guys think of these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Peep-Toe-Pump-Blk-Very-Prive-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ270233920768QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> There are so few pictures and what they have are fuzzy and not head on shots.
> TIA



I concur with *KillerTofu*, stay away.  Who in their right mind would put up such bad pictures of an auction?? Plus their sales are final, which makes me also suspicious.

They stole the layout from another eBay seller also.


----------



## missbubblie

hello everyone! does this seller always sells authentic CLs? TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290225011528&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFF:IT&ih=019


----------



## laureenthemean

^Yes, that seller always sells authentic Loubs.


----------



## ledaatomica

holy cow .. declics for almost 2k?


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> holy cow .. declics for almost 2k?



Yeah, we all think she's a little off her rocker.  Someone asked her about it, but I don't think she's replied yet.


----------



## madhatter

Hello could someone pls help me authenticate this pair of louboutins on ebay? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=260234291365&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## MKWMDA

^ Those are good. She's a tpf member and has sold to some here before I think.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

madhatter said:


> Hello could someone pls help me authenticate this pair of louboutins on ebay? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=260234291365&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


 
I recently purchased some CLs from this seller and she is wonderful! Her stuff is very well cared for and she ships FAST! Definitely authentic!


----------



## archygirl

laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, we all think she's a little off her rocker.  Someone asked her about it, but I don't think she's replied yet.



Nope, no response at all. Was waiting to hear as to why the Helmuts were so expensive...


----------



## madhatter

Thanks! Hope I get em. Would be my first pair of Louboutin's!!


----------



## elle*b

Hey ladies!
Im new to CL's and I need some help authenticating these Iowas, thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270233959883


----------



## lorrmich

blackbird said:


> I concur with *KillerTofu*, stay away. Who in their right mind would put up such bad pictures of an auction?? Plus their sales are final, which makes me also suspicious.
> 
> They stole the layout from another eBay seller also.


 
thanks girls.  I was also very hesitant, and would rather be safe than sorry. I emailed the buyer and asked for more pics, and she said she will try and take, but I have yet to see any.   I will have to pass.


----------



## ledaatomica

elle*b said:


> Hey ladies!
> Im new to CL's and I need some help authenticating these Iowas, thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270233959883


 

those are good


----------



## archygirl

Hi ladies, I am watching the Helmuts, but in mean time looking at these too. Are they ok?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310047330217&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021

With NM coming out with Leopard Decolletes for fall, thought I might want to pack these away for next season...


----------



## Jzlyn

hi ladies, are these authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## missjenny

Jzlyn said:


> hi ladies, are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA!



hey there....
to me, the first pair looks 
second opinions?
but seeing as her second item (are they from the same seller?) looks like it's been reported for something else... possibly being fake...... well... takes away her credibility even more.
i say they're as fake as pamela anderson's breasts!


----------



## angora

Are these suspicious? It's one seller with heaps of sizes...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BN-CHRISTIAN...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## missjenny

hey ladies.... now my turn!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
i say  
what do you think?


----------



## missjenny

angora said:


> Are these suspicious? It's one seller with heaps of sizes...
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BN-CHRISTIAN...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



YUCK! look in the fourth pic, where the red sole of the foot joins with the heel.... they look wrinkly! could be just the pic, but it looks disgusting.
also, the fact that there's no box, 324891702 sizes and they're EXTREMELY cheap.... this looks highly suspect!

i would avoid these!

what i have learned: deals that look too good to be true, probably are.


----------



## angora

missjenny said:


> YUCK! look in the fourth pic, where the red sole of the foot joins with the heel.... they look wrinkly! could be just the pic, but it looks disgusting.
> also, the fact that there's no box, 324891702 sizes and they're EXTREMELY cheap.... this looks highly suspect!
> 
> i would avoid these!
> 
> what i have learned: deals that look too good to be true, probably are.


Thank you very much for your opinion, I agree totally with all the points you've made! There are too many indications that these are fake (from the description to the photos) so I'll be reporting them.


----------



## bee-03

I will have you know that these are not fakes it states in my description that they are slight seconds. THEY ARE 100% AUTHENTIC!!!!! There is no box as I got them shipped to me after I went overseas and it was going to cost too much to get them to AUSTRALIA!!!!


----------



## bee-03

and for the cheap factor...that is a strating bid only!!!! to avoid high fees on ebay!


----------



## bee-03

Also what is wrong with the description???


----------



## laureenthemean

archygirl said:


> Hi ladies, I am watching the Helmuts, but in mean time looking at these too. Are they ok?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310047330217&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021
> 
> With NM coming out with Leopard Decolletes for fall, thought I might want to pack these away for next season...



That seller definitely sells authentic stuff, though it's overpriced.


----------



## archygirl

laureenthemean said:


> That seller definitely sells authentic stuff, though it's overpriced.



You think that $698 is too much for those boots?


----------



## laureenthemean

archygirl said:


> You think that $698 is too much for those boots?



That's so weird, I swear that link was taking me to a different auction before!  Still, _this_ seller does seem to have authentic stuff, and I guess that price is alright, though they were probably bought for cheaper.  Cute boots, though!


----------



## Momo57

Hi Everyone, pls can you help! Please can you auth these CL - Are they real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=330233704948&category0=&fvi=1

Thanks!


----------



## MKWMDA

bee-03 said:


> I will have you know that these are not fakes it states in my description that they are slight seconds. THEY ARE 100% AUTHENTIC!!!!! There is no box as I got them shipped to me after I went overseas and it was going to cost too much to get them to AUSTRALIA!!!!



I thought Louboutins were all hand made. I even heard them say on Oprah that 10 hands touch every shoe. 

Now I cannot IMAGINE them going through ALL that work, just to make a "second" so that you could buy 80 pairs and sell them cheaply.

And I honestly dont care what you say about avoiding fees, you are never going to get anywhere NEAR retail for those, and that to me means you are willing to take a HUGE loss on EVERY pair. Plus having them shipped from "europe" to AUS isn't cheap either.

That just seems like either a REALLY stupid business move, or that you are selling fakes.


----------



## MKWMDA

bee-03 said:


> I will have you know that these are not fakes it states in my description that they are slight seconds. THEY ARE 100% AUTHENTIC!!!!! There is no box as I got them shipped to me after I went overseas and it was going to cost too much to get them to AUSTRALIA!!!!



And just so you know, so you don't get angry thinking I am evil, I havent reported any of your auctions. 

Apparently I didn't need to.


----------



## keya

bee-03 said:


> I will have you know that these are not fakes it states in my description that they are slight seconds. THEY ARE 100% AUTHENTIC!!!!! There is no box as I got them shipped to me after I went overseas and it was going to cost too much to get them to AUSTRALIA!!!!



Oh please, the shade of red on the sole isn't even right 
If you've been tricked into believing that these are authentic, then I'm sorry. I hope you can pull your auctions and go after the person who sold you these and get your money back.


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> Oh please, the shade of red on the sole isn't even right
> If you've been tricked into believing that these are authentic, then I'm sorry. I hope you can pull your auctions and go after the person who sold you these and get your money back.



Also, why are they only in whole sizes?


----------



## MKWMDA

Also, if these pics are ones you took "in your house" why are other sellers using them? Probly got shoes from the same supplier?
Or maybe we are all totally wrong and they stole your pics, right? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Momo57

Momo57 said:


> Hi Everyone, pls can you help! Please can you auth these CL - Are they real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330233704948&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D330233704948%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1
> 
> Thanks!


 

Hello - I'm new to all this. Pls can someone help auth these shoes. I bought them but now I think that they might be fake.  I think that the name might be wrong as I do not think there is decollette CLs with studs. The shoes are not mad mary either. Does anyone know?


----------



## laureenthemean

Momo57 said:


> Hello - I'm new to all this. Pls can someone help auth these shoes. I bought them but now I think that they might be fake.  I think that the name might be wrong as I do not think there is decollette CLs with studs. The shoes are not mad mary either. Does anyone know?



The seller seems legit, though they don't seem very knowledgeable about the names of Loubs.  I think you're fine.


----------



## lordessH

Hi,
there are three sellers offering the same description/shoes on ebay.. links are 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What do you think??? Pics look nice but the seller has heaps of them in a nice range of sizes which makes me ponder..!! with zero feedback~


----------



## laureenthemean

lordessH said:


> Hi,
> there are three sellers offering the same description/shoes on ebay.. links are
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Miss-Fred-Patent-Shoes-38-us8_W0QQitemZ120257530132QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Heels-Shoes38-5-us8-5_W0QQitemZ120257531235QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> What do you think??? Pics look nice but the seller has heaps of them in a nice range of sizes which makes me ponder..!! with zero feedback~



Ick, I would stay away.  Both of those styles are highly faked, and those pictures of the Bruges look wrong.  The gallery picture (both shoes on top of the box) looks okay, because the bottom of the shoe is flat, but then in the other pictures, the shoe is curved.  I think that one picture is a stolen picture of an authentic pair of shoes, and the rest the seller took.  The backgrounds for the other pictures are very different as well.


----------



## lordessH

Thanks laureen


----------



## missjenny

nobody answered me... so i post again:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...QQcmdZViewItem
i say  .. what do u gorgeous girls say? 

also, to the girl selling "seconds" for $10.99... what are seconds anyway? you are nuts if you think u can pass off those crinkly soled shoes to us for $20 and have us believe they are authentic!


----------



## lorrmich

missjenny, ngg is a trusted seller.  Many of te girls here have bought from her.


----------



## more_CHOOS

These?  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120258569005


----------



## missjenny

more_CHOOS said:


> These? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120258569005


 
these look good to me...try to get a second opinion just to be sure


----------



## missjenny

lorrmich said:


> missjenny, ngg is a trusted seller. Many of te girls here have bought from her.


 
hey, thanks!


----------



## ledaatomica

more_CHOOS said:


> These? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120258569005


 
authentic, but the shoe stain kind of is a bit bothersome especially since it looks very obvious from the picture. I would ask what kind of stain it is and if it can be removed. If not I wouldnt be paying much for these.


----------



## more_CHOOS

ledaatomica said:


> authentic, but the shoe stain kind of is a bit bothersome especially since it looks very obvious from the picture. I would ask what kind of stain it is and if it can be removed. If not I wouldnt be paying much for these.


 
that's a good idea, thanks.


----------



## angora

keya said:


> Oh please, the shade of red on the sole isn't even right
> If you've been tricked into believing that these are authentic, then I'm sorry. I hope you can pull your auctions and go after the person who sold you these and get your money back.


Thank you, I agree! Plus bee-03, if you had purchased all of these shoes overseas (where from, a factory in China?) I hope you declared them to customs upon re-entering the country as commerical goods and been taxed accordingly. However, I doubt that is the case as customs would have confiscated the shoes as they are counterfeit products


----------



## bee-03

I went to europe and got them there. I sent them back in a box as I couldnt take them back on the plane as I had too much luggage. hence thats why I have explained there is no box. They are seconds, this is common in shoes...when shoes are made sometimes there are tiny things in them so they cant be sent to stores to be sold at full price and because louboutins have beautiful craftsmanship, these have small faults (as listed) so they couldnt be sent to stores so I pruchased them cheaper and are selling them on ebay!!! they are authentic and it states in listing they are not perfect.
I did declare the shoes and paid tax!


----------



## po0hping

missjenny said:


> nobody answered me... so i post again:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...QQcmdZViewItem
> i say  .. what do u gorgeous girls say?
> 
> also, to the girl selling "seconds" for $10.99... what are seconds anyway? you are nuts if you think u can pass off those crinkly soled shoes to us for $20 and have us believe they are authentic!



I'm curious too, what are seconds?


----------



## bee-03

Also all of the listings started at $99 this is not a buy it now price...as stated this is to START the auction and to avoid high ebay fees!!


----------



## bee-03

I did infact take the pictures in my loungroom and have reported the others using my pictures. I have already had 6 listings pulled with my photos and have reported the others. Yes I know louboutins are hand made, that is correct....but sometimes they cant get it perfect, it happens in the shoes industry a bit. There is a factory here in australia of an australian made shoe where seconds are sold cheaply as they havent come out perfect!


----------



## bee-03

ALSO..the red on the sole is correct I lined them up with my 8 other pairs of louboutins I have bought from net-a-porter and mytheresa and they are the same!


----------



## Momo57

laureenthemean said:


> The seller seems legit, though they don't seem very knowledgeable about the names of Loubs. I think you're fine.


 
Thanks Laureen!


----------



## MKWMDA

I just don't believe that Louboutin would ever sell seconds. Seconds come from factories, where machines make mistakes. I have never seen anything handmade be a second. 

Would one of you lovely ladies care to call the Louboutin boutique in Paris and ask if such a thing is done? (I have absolutely zero french, or I would do it myself.)

Again, why go to all the trouble of making such an EXPENSIVE item, just to say oh, its a little off, here, go sell it on ebay for next to nothing.

AND if you in fact DID have them shipped from a REPUTABLE source in Europe, then you MUST have a customs declaration for the full value, right? And receipts when you purchased thousands of dollars worth of shoes? 

Perhaps if you showed us that we would be more inclined to believe you. 

But there is just no way you are ever able to get one in every size. Especially those, which are a new style.

I highly doubt that marks in the leather and a wrinkly sole count as seconds. 

I'm sure you will get a LOT of business if you can prove these to be legitimate. If you can't or won't, then I'm sure you will lose alot. Simple as that.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Does anyone have the Passmules? I've never seen CL stamp the heel this way.

Otherwise, they look good and I don't want to report the real thing.

Here is the auction


----------



## JetSetGo!

bee-03 said:


> I did infact take the pictures in my loungroom and have reported the others using my pictures. I have already had 6 listings pulled with my photos and have reported the others. Yes I know louboutins are hand made, that is correct....but sometimes they cant get it perfect, it happens in the shoes industry a bit. There is a factory here in australia of an australian made shoe where seconds are sold cheaply as they havent come out perfect!



*Bee03* CL does not sell "irregulars." Your story still does not fly. Sorry.

Have you posted any of your collection?  
It seems to me you only joined tPF to sell your items.


----------



## keya

Momo57 said:


> Hello - I'm new to all this. Pls can someone help auth these shoes. I bought them but now I think that they might be fake.  I think that the name might be wrong as I do not think there is decollette CLs with studs. The shoes are not mad mary either. Does anyone know?



Those look good to me! Enjoy them! 



lordessH said:


> Hi,
> there are three sellers offering the same description/shoes on ebay.. links are
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Miss-Fred-Patent-Shoes-38-us8_W0QQitemZ120257530132QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Heels-Shoes38-5-us8-5_W0QQitemZ120257531235QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> What do you think??? Pics look nice but the seller has heaps of them in a nice range of sizes which makes me ponder..!! with zero feedback~


 
  They're fake  Compare the pics of the Bruges in the item description with the ebay pic in the same listing and you'll see that they're not even of the same shoe!




missjenny said:


> nobody answered me... so i post again:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...QQcmdZViewItem
> i say  .. what do u gorgeous girls say?
> 
> also, to the girl selling "seconds" for $10.99... what are seconds anyway? you are nuts if you think u can pass off those crinkly soled shoes to us for $20 and have us believe they are authentic!



Those are authentic, ngg is a reliable seller


----------



## keya

bee-03 said:


> I went to europe and got them there. I sent them back in a box as I couldnt take them back on the plane as I had too much luggage. hence thats why I have explained there is no box. They are seconds, this is common in shoes...when shoes are made sometimes there are tiny things in them so they cant be sent to stores to be sold at full price and because louboutins have beautiful craftsmanship, these have small faults (as listed) so they couldnt be sent to stores so I pruchased them cheaper and are selling them on ebay!!! they are authentic and it states in listing they are not perfect.
> I did declare the shoes and paid tax!



Oh please   I'm a business major and I can tell you right now that no reputable business would release a high amount of "seconds" at a fraction of the retail price of a _*current*_ line. Do you have any idea how much business a company would lose by doing that? By keeping the supply low they're keeping the demand up, the minute the demand is met the prices fall. Obviously a lot of people would chose to get an authentic pair with a minor unnoticeable flaw for 1/7th of the retail price rather than paying retail, if they had the option. CL would make more money from having the supposed "seconds" destroyed rather than selling them to you for $50 a pop. Secondly, CL shoes are _hand made_, they don't have an endless supply of "seconds" in every size, that's something that happens when items are factory made. Again, I am very sorry if you have been made to believe that these are authentic. Feel free to supply up close pictures of the CL on the sole and comparison pictures with your CLs bought from Net-A-Porter, if you want to convince us otherwise.


----------



## MKWMDA

JetSetGo! said:


> Does anyone have the Passmules? I've never seen CL stamp the heel this way.
> 
> Otherwise, they look good and I don't want to report the real thing.
> 
> Here is the auction



I have those stamps in my shoes, I'm pretty sure. 
(I wish I was wearing a pair today. The ONE day I dont wear my CLs!)

Every Passmule I have seen looks like that. Those are cute!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hey ladies.  Anyone buy from this seller, eluxuryshoes, on ebay?  They all look authentic, there are just a few styles they have that I've never seen before.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hey ladies. Anyone buy from this seller, eluxuryshoes, on ebay? They all look authentic, there are just a few styles they have that I've never seen before.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I have purchased from them. they are 100% authentic


----------



## letsgoshopping

These bruges look pretty good to me but I'd like the opinions of you "CL experts" . The seller says she has a copy of the receipt from NAP. The patent doesn't look cheap like most fake bruges, and the lines look fine (mainly the toe area where the fakes are always waaaaay off), so I'm hopeful. Plus I scowered over all the items in the "Fake Louboutins" thread and didn't see this pair posted.  I've been wanting a pair of bruges for the longest time so I hope these are good. Thank you ladies!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks Leda!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

letsgoshopping said:


> These bruges look pretty good to me but I'd like the opinions of you "CL experts" . The seller says she has a copy of the receipt from NAP. The patent doesn't look cheap like most fake bruges, and the lines look fine (mainly the toe area where the fakes are always waaaaay off), so I'm hopeful. Plus I scowered over all the items in the "Fake Louboutins" thread and didn't see this pair posted.  I've been wanting a pair of bruges for the longest time so I hope these are good. Thank you ladies!



Hey letsgoshopping.  These are 100% authentic, because the seller bought them from me.    They didn't fit her, so she listed them (which she informed me of).  I knew they looked familiar!  It's pretty sad when you can recognize your shoes by the specific wear on the soles.  LMBO!  I bought them at NAP for $685, so you got a great deal!!!  So as long as you get the ones pictured, you are good to go!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Thanks! Unfortunately I just looked at My Ebay and saw I was outbid at the last minute  They ended up going for only $202!!! If it was a fellow tpfer :boxingjust kidding.....kind of) My day is ruined. Authentic bruges are so hard to come by!

but P.S. I am literally laughing outloud that someone else can recognize their shoes by the sole marks! I thought I was the only one but I should have known other tpfers share the "gift" LMAO!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

OH NO!  I looked up the auction and was happy, thinking you got them for $202.  Bummer!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ No, but I did!! I was seriously waiting and waiting for them to just skyrocket in price at the last minute but it never happened. I was barely outbid for them when you listed them (I was at work and got an important phone call at the very last minute) and I guess ended up buying them from the person who outbid me. LOL! I was just going to post those pics on this thread myself to double check. 

But on a sad note, l*etsgoshopping,* I feel horrible now, especially since you helped me get my leopard Yoyos last week! Why do we have to be the same size AND have the same taste? I'm really sorry!!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

After all I did for you!!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Just kidding. I'm glad they found a good home with a fellow tpfer who will appreciate them. Just don't let it happen again LMAO!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MKWMDA *Thanks for the info on the Passmules. 
I've never seen that stamping in any of my CLs, so I thought it was strange. 

*MPA* Congrats on getting a real pair of Bruges. What a find and for such a steal! 

*LGS* So sorry you didn't get them. Something will come your way instead, you can be sure. I hope you day gets better.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ No, but I did!! I was seriously waiting and waiting for them to just skyrocket in price at the last minute but it never happened. I was barely outbid for them when you listed them (I was at work and got an important phone call at the very last minute) and I guess ended up buying them from the person who outbid me. LOL! I was just going to post those pics on this thread myself to double check.
> 
> But on a sad note, l*etsgoshopping,* I feel horrible now, especially since you helped me get my leopard Yoyos last week! Why do we have to be the same size AND have the same taste? I'm really sorry!!!



OMG, such irony!!!!!  Congrats to you and wear them well!

LGS, hope you find something soon.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

letsgoshopping said:


> but P.S. I am literally laughing outloud that someone else can recognize their shoes by the sole marks! I thought I was the only one but I should have known other tpfers share the "gift" LMAO!



Hilarious!  Well I rarely frequent this thread, but I wanted to ask about a seller.  Then I saw the pictures of the Bruges and recognized the soles right away.  And for some reason, I thought I remembered that you are a size 38.5, so I looked up completed auctions for Bruges and was like, "Voila, those are mine!"  LOL

Small CL world!


----------



## bee-03

Actually I have been a member of TPF for months maybe even a year. I tend to read things and not post, I own the following CL's
miminette gold
miminette silver
Miss Boxe graffiti
simple blk leather 85
menorca purple
menorca blk
iowa zeppa blk patent

Also no-one said they are selling for 1/7th of the price $99 was a starting bid, one pair is up to $380+ already. 

I dont care if you believe me or not or if anyone here buys them or not..people just need to get their facts straight before they announce it to the world!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

JetSetGo! said:


> Does anyone have the Passmules? I've never seen CL stamp the heel this way.
> 
> Otherwise, they look good and I don't want to report the real thing.
> 
> Here is the auction


 Yeah, I've seen a few pairs with similar stamps. In fact, I thought I had a pair, but after searching all of my photos, I don't...I must've return the pairs that had them.


----------



## javaboo

Butterfly* said:


> Yeah, I've seen a few pairs with similar stamps. In fact, I thought I had a pair, but after searching all of my photos, I don't...I must've return the pairs that had them.



Ditto for me too. I think I have one or two pairs stamped like this and they came from the CL boutique.


----------



## PurpleD

Can someone please authenticate these CLs? TIA!


----------



## ledaatomica

*PurpleD*  these are authentic and style is called 15 minutes


----------



## krv

Are these authentic?
http://http://cgi.ebay.com/740-AUTH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

Hello! Can anyone tell me if these are real, please? Unfortunately I didn't know about this forum until after I won the bid. I hope they are! Thank you so much!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110248854188


----------



## ledaatomica

krv said:


> Are these authentic?
> http://http://cgi.ebay.com/740-AUTH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

these are good


----------



## bogeyjay

i went through hell with the seller after paying up the wazoo for these so i just want to double check. strange how the two soles are slightly different, and the number 35 is written a little bigger on one shoe. must have come from two different batches. i'm just paranoid but i'm sure it's fine. TIA


----------



## ledaatomica

shoes look pretty authentic.  I have some soles that are like that but not on the same pair.


----------



## bogeyjay

ledaatomica said:


> shoes look pretty authentic. I have some soles that are like that but not on the same pair.


 
thanks, Mira. were you gone a couple of weeks ago? or maybe a TPF vacation?


----------



## ashakes

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Do these look like a batch of the fake black suede rolandos?  I'm not sure, but the whole "retails for over $1000" line leads me to believe they are. Opinions???


----------



## JetSetGo!

*BogeyJay* those look perfect to me.

*Asha* I think they are fake. I actually reported those, but I guess eBay didn't take them down. too bad for the buyer. For a couple hundred more, she could've had the real thing! Hopefully, they are so well-made she'll never realize hers are fake, and she can just love them.


----------



## MKWMDA

Yeah Asha those look WAY fake. Way. I'm just so sorry for the people who buy them thinking they are real. Just so sad.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*socalboo* I'm not sure. Finding the real thing in this style is pretty rare these days. There are a couple of things that put me on alert, but I really couldn't say for sure. Did you already pay? You might want to find out more info from the seller regarding where she got them.


----------



## ledaatomica

bogeyjay said:


> thanks, Mira. were you gone a couple of weeks ago? or maybe a TPF vacation?


 
vacationing in warmer weather yes


----------



## ledaatomica

ashakes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-PUMPS_W0QQitemZ230250145563QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Do these look like a batch of the fake black suede rolandos? I'm not sure, but the whole "retails for over $1000" line leads me to believe they are. Opinions???


 
much better pictures are needed for this one. I am afraid the pictures dont show enough of the shoe and insoles to make that call in my opinion. There are many sellers who have no idea what they are selling that give out erroneous information doesnt mean they are selling fakes just misinformed.


----------



## keya

JetSetGo! said:


> *BogeyJay* those look perfect to me.
> 
> *Asha* I think they are fake. I actually reported those, but I guess eBay didn't take them down. too bad for the buyer. For a couple hundred more, she could've had the real thing! Hopefully, they are so well-made she'll never realize hers are fake, and she can just love them.



The fakes I received weren't well-made at all. They actually turned me off the Rolandos altogether, just because the fakes were so off-putting. The color of the sole was the wrong shade, the sizing was off and it was just not very good craftmanship


----------



## socalboo

JetSetGo! said:


> *socalboo* I'm not sure. Finding the real thing in this style is pretty rare these days. There are a couple of things that put me on alert, but I really couldn't say for sure. Did you already pay? You might want to find out more info from the seller regarding where she got them.



Thank you for the info! I did pay already but she offers a 7 day return policy. I think I saw the same red flags, Private Listing and also I swear I saw the exact same pictures on another listing, different seller. After the fact of course. I'm new to all of this! I'll try to post actual pics when they come. Maybe I'll luck out this time! Keeping my fingers crossed. Thank you again! I love this forum, it's awesome!


----------



## socalboo

By the way, what are some of the tell tale signs of a fake? If anyone doesn't mind. Also, if anyone knows where I could find a pair of Bruges, that would be great! I know they've been around for a while and they've been seen on everyone but I love that style, it's so classic.


----------



## more_CHOOS

has anyone purchased anything from Mushroom in the City?  I saw these python simple pumps for $499?  At barneys they are selling them for $1200.  Just wondering why they're (I guess) so cheap?

http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sailornep5

Oh gosh, please please tell me these are authentic!  I haven't paid yet but the seller's feedback seems ok...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Near-New-Auth-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^They look good to me, and as far as I know, the satin ones haven't been faked (yet).


----------



## wantmore

*bogeyjay* - they look authentic, plus the Glitters are very hard to fake! 

*asha* - the pictures are too small and they are blury. More pictures are needed. However, looking from these pictures, I would err on the safe side and not buy them.

*more* - When I see pictures like these, like cutouts, it just makes me go "hmmmm......" You might want to ask for more pictures including the soles. 

*sailornep* - they look authentic.


----------



## madamelizaking

i double posted...


----------



## sailornep5

^^This is the one I just posted about and bought!  So far the consensus seems to be that they are good...whew!  Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Souzie

What do y'all think about these?
TIA 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120259741095&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## sailornep5

more_CHOOS said:


> has anyone purchased anything from Mushroom in the City?  I saw these python simple pumps for $499?  At barneys they are selling them for $1200.  Just wondering why they're (I guess) so cheap?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Python-Heels-35-5_W0QQitemZ310047956828QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Mushroom in the City is known as a reputable seller.


----------



## javaboo

bogeyjay said:


> i went through hell with the seller after paying up the wazoo for these so i just want to double check. strange how the two soles are slightly different, and the number 35 is written a little bigger on one shoe. must have come from two different batches. i'm just paranoid but i'm sure it's fine. TIA



Gorgeous shoes! I wish I got them in silver also! Did they fit your wife? They look authentic to me


----------



## javaboo

more_CHOOS said:


> has anyone purchased anything from Mushroom in the City?  I saw these python simple pumps for $499?  At barneys they are selling them for $1200.  Just wondering why they're (I guess) so cheap?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Python-Heels-35-5_W0QQitemZ310047956828QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those are not simples they are called something else but they look similar. I remember asking the seller if they were called 'simple' and they said no.


----------



## JRed

more_choos, i've bought from mushroom city before and i was happy with the pair i got.


----------



## PurpleD

ledaatomica said:


> *PurpleD* these are authentic and style is called 15 minutes


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Elise499

I want to buy my first Louboutin but I want to know if these are authentic. Can you help me please ?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/New-Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry *Elise*, but those are fakes. That seller seems to be in the business of selling fake Louboutins.
Unfortunately real Bruges are very hard to come by these days. 

*xsousie* those look real to me.


----------



## Elise499

Thank you JetSetGo. I will search other louboutin.


----------



## singtong

hey girls what do you think of these? why is the sole so wrinkly? its so off-putting 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

I dont know about authenticity of the Mad Marys Singtong, but in the description she said she tried to put an insole in, and when it came out it left it wrinkly. 
They look good to me, but I dont own Mad Marys, so I would get a 2nd or 3rd opinion first.


----------



## Butterfly*

Singsong - Those look AUTH


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What do yall think of those? I saw her other auctions, and they looked authentic. These look...cheap. Are they really real?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^I'm really not sure since she has no history. I have not seen well-faked MMs, though. They look real.

*Singtong* they look real. Sweaty feet will wrinkle the insoles.


----------



## MKWMDA

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^I'm really not sure since she has no history. I have not seen well-faked MMs, though. They look real.
> 
> *Singtong* they look real. Sweaty feet will wrinkle the insoles.



Thanks JSG! 

I guess my shoes are weird, because instead of getting any kind of wrinkles or any wear marks, I just get lots of deposits of black colored stuff. It cant be dirt, there is just no way that much dirty gets in my shoes from the little peep toes. I dont know what it is, but it comes off. Its so weird! My shoes look brand new except for the black stuff.


----------



## JetSetGo!

MKWMDA Hahahaha! Mine actually wrinkle only in the area right before my toes. It's so weird. I guess we all have different chemistry! 

Those Patent Mad Marys are a steal!!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Which patent mad marys? The ones I linked were suede...are there patent ones around that I missed?


----------



## MKWMDA

xsouzie said:


> What do y'all think about these?
> TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120259741095&_trksid=p2759.l1259



I dont like that seller at all. First of all those arent nude. They also arent the ones in the celebrity pics. Thats just misleading, and it is one of my biggest pet peeves.

Other than that they look authentic, albeit very worn.


----------



## socalboo

Can someone help me authenticate these please?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

socalboo said:


> Can someone help me authenticate these please?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
100% authentic. seller is a TPFer and extremely reliable as well as a CL expert.


----------



## socalboo

Thank you! Yay!


----------



## Souzie

*JetSet*: thank you!

*MKWMDA*: I know!  The seller claims she only wore them 3 times.  I'm still waiting for her to send me pics of the soles.  Umm...do you think the footbed could be cleaned and taken to the cobbler to have that part by the straps glued down?


----------



## MKWMDA

I'm sure you could, the beige insoles can be cleaned and then glued down with rubber cement. no need to take them to the cobbler at all.

Well, I mean, unless its really bad.

They are cute shoes, but that seller always has the most terrible descriptions, and they are SO misleading. She is really aching for a SNAD dispute.


----------



## bogeyjay

javaboo said:


> Gorgeous shoes! I wish I got them in silver also! Did they fit your wife? They look authentic to me


 
hey Sab.  yeah, i definitely like the silvers better too.  but i am so fed up with CL sizing that it's really starting to piss me off.  the 35's fit perfectly.  so perfectly in fact that it looks a tiny bit small.  this was the only one i could find so it's not like i could've bought a 35.5.  i was sure after you said your 35.5's were a tad loose in your right foot that i got the perfect size.  the right foot looks perfect.  if the left stretches a little bit, which i'm hoping it will, then that will be perfect too.  we'll see what happens after a few wears.


----------



## wantmore

*bogey* - you are too cute! It's funny hearing a man vent about shoe sizing, for a change, LOL! 

I got the NP Glitters with Gold heels (I wished I got the Silver when they were still available in stores) in size 7 and since my right foot is bigger, my right heel would hang in the Summertime when my feet swell. So I got the 7.5 in the NP GreasePaint and NP Nude/Nude and they are big on me that it's kinda hard to walk in them. I think a 7.25 would be perfect all year round!!!


----------



## intheevent

I am trying to find a pair but have a general question about the markings on the sole. Some have the "vero cuoio" in a single "badge" shape outline and some have a "double badge" outline. Which is correct? Are they both ok? Does it have to do with the season they came out?

TIA


----------



## wantmore

^^Both of the ways the outlines on the vero cuoio is right. IDK how it relates to the seasons, but I think it has more to do with the type of the shoes. Also, as far as I know he now has 2 factories that make his shoes, so I guess it would depend on which factory the shoes were made.....

Someone else who is more knowledgeable about this might want to chime in.


----------



## intheevent

Sounds reasonable. I was wondering there are at least 2 different dustbags too, one with a larger font and slightly different textures?? Might be the pics. Is that the case too?



wantmore said:


> ^^Both of the ways the outlines on the vero cuoio is right. IDK how it relates to the seasons, but I think it has more to do with the type of the shoes. Also, as far as I know he now has 2 factories that make his shoes, so I guess it would depend on which factory the shoes were made.....
> 
> Someone else who is more knowledgeable about this might want to chime in.


----------



## wantmore

intheevent said:


> Sounds reasonable. I was wondering there are at least 2 different dustbags too, one with a larger font and slightly different textures?? Might be the pics. Is that the case too?


I didn't notice the change of the fonts on the dustbags (I need to go and check), but the material has changed. Some of the new ones are thinner and lighter.


----------



## intheevent

Thanks, I meant larger font, not different sorry



wantmore said:


> I didn't notice the change of the fonts on the dustbags (I need to go and check), but the material has changed. Some of the new ones are thinner and lighter.


----------



## irishiris8

Hi everyone   Can someone please take a good look at these pigalles for me?  I'm kind of worried b/c the seller has so few feedbacks.  Thanks!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320249104224


----------



## JetSetGo!

They look good to me. Still, have you called Horatio? 
They may have your size for $550(?)


----------



## irishiris8

JetSetGo-  I'm still new enough to the Louboutin world to ask what Horatio is?  Is it a boutique location?  :shame:  Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

irishiris8 said:


> JetSetGo-  I'm still new enough to the Louboutin world to ask what Horatio is?  Is it a boutique location?  :shame:  Thanks



Yeah, it's a boutique located in NY.


----------



## ledaatomica

irishiris8 said:


> Hi everyone  Can someone please take a good look at these pigalles for me? I'm kind of worried b/c the seller has so few feedbacks. Thanks!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320249104224


 
those are authentic. I am very weary of new sellers though although everyone needs a chance someday. Definately authentic and seller seems to know her stuff from the descriptions


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks everyone   I don't think a girl can ever have too many pigalle 120's!


----------



## ledaatomica

irishiris8 said:


> Thanks everyone  I don't think a girl can ever have too many pigalle 120's!


 
no she certainly cant! one in every color please


----------



## IslandSpice

Are these the real deal??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

IslandSpice said:


> Are these the real deal??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Eel-Skin-Prive-Size-38_W0QQitemZ320248846740QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I doubt there are fake eel skin Loubs out there.  They're not super popular or current season like the other faked items.  I think these are .


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those Eel VPs look good to me. 
They are also used, so it explains the price.
Good luck!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thanks Laureenthemean and Jetset!


----------



## wantmore

irishiris8 said:


> Hi everyone  Can someone please take a good look at these pigalles for me? I'm kind of worried b/c the seller has so few feedbacks. Thanks!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320249104224


 
Authentic.



laureenthemean said:


> *I doubt there are fake eel skin Loubs out there.* They're not super popular or current season like the other faked items. I think these are .


I agree! Although I still would want more pictures to make sure.


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi! Do these look authentic? The pics are kind of fuzzy.


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Hello ladies! 
Brand new member here, hope you can help me!! Bought these a few weeks ago, but I wasn't aware that eBay had so many fake CLs ush: and as this is my first pair of CLs, I'm now unsure weather they're real or not:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120255604376

BTW: excellent work in here, what a great forum!


----------



## Chins4

LuvhMyShoes said:


> Hello ladies!
> Brand new member here, hope you can help me!! Bought these a few weeks ago, but I wasn't aware that eBay had so many fake CLs ush: and as this is my first pair of CLs, I'm now unsure weather they're real or not:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120255604376
> 
> BTW: excellent work in here, what a great forum!


 
You're absolutely safe buying from Rodeodrivefasionista - she's a TPFer and all her stuff is genuine


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Excellent! I was a bit worried there for a while  I have my eyes on another pair from her, so I guess I can get them aswell


----------



## wantmore

IslandSpice said:


> Hi! Do these look authentic? The pics are kind of fuzzy.


Looks good!



LuvhMyShoes said:


> Hello ladies!
> Brand new member here, hope you can help me!! Bought these a few weeks ago, but I wasn't aware that eBay had so many fake CLs ush: and as this is my first pair of CLs, I'm now unsure weather they're real or not:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120255604376
> 
> BTW: excellent work in here, what a great forum!


Looks good!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thanks, Wantmore!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi, can you ladies authenticate for me?  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Souzie

OMG OMG...tell me these are real!!!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> Hi, can you ladies authenticate for me?  TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ACTIVA-PATENT-BLACK-SIZE-35-1-2-NIB_W0QQitemZ300224136789QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





xsouzie said:


> OMG OMG...tell me these are real!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ACTIVA-PYTHON-Roccia-SZ-36-NIB_W0QQitemZ300224136842QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those Activas both look good to me.


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thank you Laureen.  I am SOOOO battling for those!!
*puts on body armor*


----------



## more_CHOOS

laureenthemean said:


> Those Activas both look good to me.


 

THANKS LAUREEN!!!


----------



## scoobiewu

Hello, I know that these are genuine, but does anyone know the model name of this shoe?   I think they are from years back because I can't find pics anywhere on the interweb.    Thanks to Delia H. for the pics!

can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## Missrocks

^ Those look great on you! I saw them on an auction listed as No Zeppa, but who knows if the seller listed them right. BTW, how does the sizing run...just in case if I ever come across them again.


----------



## wantmore

more_CHOOS said:


> Hi, can you ladies authenticate for me? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 




xsouzie said:


> OMG OMG...tell me these are real!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 




scoobiewu said:


> Hello, I know that these are genuine, but does anyone know the model name of this shoe? I think they are from years back because I can't find pics anywhere on the interweb.  Thanks to Delia H. for the pics!
> 
> can't wait to wear them out!


 
These are so sexy on your feet. Sorry, but IDK the name of it, but *ashakes* might. She's the CL encyclopedia, LOL!


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200222808700
zomg please tell me these are real! i won i won i won!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

IslandSpice said:


> Hi! Do these look authentic? The pics are kind of fuzzy.



I would want to see the link to the auction. Sadly, these are widely faked, so I'd want more info.


----------



## MKWMDA

^^ I would think those are fake simply because of how big the dustbag is. Every dustbag I have ever gotten has been very small, and this one is about the size of the box. I could be wrong though!


----------



## scoobiewu

Missrocks said:


> ^ Those look great on you! I saw them on an auction listed as No Zeppa, but who knows if the seller listed them right. BTW, how does the sizing run...just in case if I ever come across them again.



I still haven't figured out the name, but I found another ebay auction with a similar style...the slightly more conservative, work-wear version!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Heels-size-41_W0QQitemZ320248758518QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The pics I originally posted were from the seller (not my feet) and are size 37.  I am a size 6.5 med-wide.  These CL 37's fit me quite well because I sized up a bit.  My toes show up in the peep part, but not ALL the way like the seller's pics.  They do feel quite narrow!  Still fabulous though.


----------



## IslandSpice

MKWMDA said:


> ^^ I would think those are fake simply because of how big the dustbag is. Every dustbag I have ever gotten has been very small, and this one is about the size of the box. I could be wrong though!


 
Thanks, MKWMDA.


----------



## MKWMDA

scoobiewu said:


> I still haven't figured out the name, but I found another ebay auction with a similar style...the slightly more conservative, work-wear version!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Heels-size-41_W0QQitemZ320248758518QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The pics I originally posted were from the seller (not my feet) and are size 37. I am a size 6.5 med-wide. These CL 37's fit me quite well because I sized up a bit. My toes show up in the peep part, but not ALL the way like the seller's pics. They do feel quite narrow! Still fabulous though.



I had those, and had to sell them. The heel is SO high that I couldnt walk in them! (And I am really a heel wearer- never below 4")


----------



## IslandSpice

MKWMDA said:


> ^^ I would think those are fake simply because of how big the dustbag is. Every dustbag I have ever gotten has been very small, and this one is about the size of the box. I could be wrong though!


 
Yikes! I have not bid on them yet, but I guess I should pass in case they are...


----------



## karwood

I was just looking at these http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and I do like them. They look like Michael Kors. I started reading and a couple things got me nervous before bidding. First the seller is in Hong Kong and it is no secret this is the location to find the mecca of knock-offs. Second, the seller writes "no local pick-ups" if someone from his/her local area were to win this auction.  Am I being paranoid?


----------



## MKWMDA

Thats a good seller. I have those, they are called Miss Marples. Although I have to admit his pictures do make them look funny, I have never seen him sell anything but authentic CLs. BUT I would definitely wait for a second opinion.


----------



## ledaatomica

karwood said:


> I was just looking at these http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Platforms-39_W0QQitemZ190220659577QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and I do like them. They look like Michael Kors. I started reading and a couple things got me nervous before bidding. First the seller is in Hong Kong and it is no secret this is the location to find the mecca of knock-offs. Second, the seller writes "no local pick-ups" if someone from his/her local area were to win this auction. Am I being paranoid?


 

This seller is good. Some TPF-ers have purchased from them before and vouched for the authenticity of the sellers items.


----------



## MKWMDA

karwood said:


> I was just looking at these http://cgi.ebay.com/Divine-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Platforms-39_W0QQitemZ190220659577QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and I do like them. They look like Michael Kors. I started reading and a couple things got me nervous before bidding. First the seller is in Hong Kong and it is no secret this is the location to find the mecca of knock-offs. Second, the seller writes "no local pick-ups" if someone from his/her local area were to win this auction. Am I being paranoid?



Karwood, your kitty is absolutely precious! 

And you will love the Miss Marples, they are actually really comfy!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Here is the auction link for the Architeks that I am dying for. Please look and tell me that these are real! I really want them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130220840944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## karwood

MKWMDA said:


> Thats a good seller. I have those, they are called Miss Marples. Although I have to admit his pictures do make them look funny, I have never seen him sell anything but authentic CLs. BUT I would definitely wait for a second opinion.


Thanks MKWMDA! My kitty is one of the loves of my life.

I really do like these shoes and I am starting to feel more comfortable about bidding them.


----------



## MKWMDA

IslandSpice said:


> Here is the auction link for the Architeks that I am dying for. Please look and tell me that these are real! I really want them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130220840944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003



Run AWAY from that auction. They show at least two different sets of photos. Look at the pic. One of the boxes, the bag and box has Christian Louboutin written in black (FAKE) while the other picture shows it in white (or maybe silver, looks weird). That dustbag is HUGE and TERRIBLE. 

FAKEFAKEFAKEFAKEFAKEFAKE!!!!

Please please do not bid on these. There will be more Architeks. Not to worry.


----------



## scoobiewu

MKWMDA said:


> I had those, and had to sell them. The heel is SO high that I couldnt walk in them! (And I am really a heel wearer- never below 4")



wow, they must have been incredibly high for you to pass on them.  I have flat feet and therefore my ankles don't arch beautifully like ballet dancers', so I am a bit restricted in heel height.  Currently getting used to 4" heels.

If anyone can still come up with the name of the black patent peep-toe, 3 metal rings on the ankle strap shoe, I would be very grateful!


----------



## MKWMDA

Ha I am just the opposite, my feet arch so high that I tend to look like a freak in my CLs. Too bad search is down or I could look up my Declic modeling pics for you. I also have modeling pics of those Yasmins somewhere on here.

I dont know if it was the heel height, or the superthin ankle strap combined with the super high heel, but I really felt like I was going to break my ankle in them. Unfortunately the poor girl I sold them to on ebay couldnt walk in them either, but I havent seen her list them yet.


----------



## sara999

sara999 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200222808700
> zomg please tell me these are real! i won i won i won!!!!!!!


please please pleaseeeeee. i love you ladies, help me ?


----------



## MKWMDA

Sara those look good to me. To my knowledge the Activa style isnt faked yet. I thought you wanted the python ones? 

I love the cork ones though, I wish mine had fit properly!


----------



## sara999

well yes i'd love the python ones but they are HTF beyond belief!


----------



## MKWMDA

Is Bluefly sold out of your size? Thats where I ordered mine from.


----------



## sara999

oh yeah. they never even existed in my size


----------



## bisousx

Are these authentic? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200223197409&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## ledaatomica

bisousx said:


> Are these authentic? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200223197409&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


 
these are good


----------



## MKWMDA

sara999 said:


> oh yeah. they never even existed in my size



Aww I'm sorry. You will get them one day! I have faith!

But congrats on your first CLs!!!


----------



## mjlover1977

hi ladies - are these real? and does anyone know if they are ... dare i say it ... comfy?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120260277794


----------



## ledaatomica

mjlover1977 said:


> hi ladies - are these real? and does anyone know if they are ... dare i say it ... comfy?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120260277794


 
I have purchased from this seller before all shoes are authentic. Not sure about the comfort of this style though.


----------



## mjlover1977

thank u - appreciated.


----------



## can008

Not many photos, I tried asking for more photos but the seller just said it is in perfect condition. Do you see any warning flags, ladies? Are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=200222383180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
Thank you.


----------



## blackbird

^ Definitely ask for more pictures before bidding!!  Especially since this seller has an "all sales final" policy so you want to know *exactly* what you're getting.


----------



## Butterfly*

^^ The seller should provide some more photos, but from the little I can see, they look AUTH.


----------



## can008

Thank you *blackbird* and *Butterfly*.
*I am a bit worried because there's only 2 pics and the seller won't put more picture. I'll try asking again...


----------



## JetSetGo!

*can008* I think they are authentic, but you will want to know more about the condition. You know how sale shoes get thrown around. You want know what you are getting for a final sale.


----------



## karwood

I have always wanted these exact  slingbacks. I think they are called Yoyo Raffia.
Do you think these are authentic? Should I ask for more photos?The pictures of soles seems blurred, unless my vision is off.  Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8525&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## MKWMDA

Karwood I havent heard of those being faked (although they are doing new ones every day it seems!). Those look good to me, and are supercute!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood* I think you are same with these. Good luck!


----------



## socalboo

Hi guys! How do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=algo=SI&its=I%2BIA&itu=IA%2BUCI&otn=4&ps=42


----------



## ledaatomica

socalboo said:


> Hi guys! How do these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=algo=SI&its=I%2BIA&itu=IA%2BUCI&otn=4&ps=42


 
these are authentic


----------



## socalboo

Thank you ledaatomica!


----------



## can008

blackbird said:


> ^ Definitely ask for more pictures before bidding!!  Especially since this seller has an "all sales final" policy so you want to know *exactly* what you're getting.





Butterfly* said:


> ^^ The seller should provide some more photos, but from the little I can see, they look AUTH.





JetSetGo! said:


> *can008* I think they are authentic, but you will want to know more about the condition. You know how sale shoes get thrown around. You want know what you are getting for a final sale.



THANK YOU SOOO MUCH, LADIES!!!

Ladies, I have got more pictures from the seller. I think they look alright, except for the missing button. It seems like the strap is torn quite bad, do you think a new button can be put on?


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

This is my first time in the authentication thread, I hope I do this right. TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ORANGE-VELVET-PIGALLE-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ370050665181QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## laureenthemean

AllHailtheQueen said:


> This is my first time in the authentication thread, I hope I do this right. TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ORANGE-VELVET-PIGALLE-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ370050665181QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



That seller (NGG as she as known on this forum) is very reputable.  You are safe buying anything from her, though they may be marked up quite a bit.


----------



## indi3r4

hi ladies,
could you please authenticate this one for me please?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## ledaatomica

indi3r4 said:


> hi ladies,
> could you please authenticate this one for me please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-Heels-41-Fits-Sz-10_W0QQitemZ350059365073QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA!


 
those are good.


----------



## urologist

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are these authentic?  Sorry if this is a duplicate!


----------



## laureenthemean

urologist said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-LAPONO-Black-Patent-Boots-39-9-NIB_W0QQitemZ300224171366QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Are these authentic?  Sorry if this is a duplicate!



They look good to me.


----------



## mscupcake

Hey experts 

Please let me know if these are good:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

mscupcake said:


> Hey experts
> 
> Please let me know if these are good:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-YOYO-PEEP-TOE-36-5-BNIB_W0QQitemZ270236904578QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
yes and reputable seller too. they have sold to forum members before


----------



## mscupcake

^Yipee!  Thank you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

can008 said:


> THANK YOU SOOO MUCH, LADIES!!!
> 
> Ladies, I have got more pictures from the seller. I think they look alright, except for the missing button. It seems like the strap is torn quite bad, do you think a new button can be put on?



I am sure they can. they may have to change the other button too so they'll match though.


----------



## mo.space

Hi ladies
please authenticate these:



















Also, whats the name of the style?
thanks so much


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are called the Palace, I believe, and I doubt they'd be faked.  They are an older style, not super popular.  I think you're good.


----------



## mo.space

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those are called the Palace, I believe, and I doubt they'd be faked.  They are an older style, not super popular.  I think you're good.



thanks so much laureeen. Ure a star :flower:

can anyone confirm?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I agree. That's the real deal. Good luck!


----------



## mo.space

JetSetGo! said:


> I agree. That's the real deal. Good luck!



if you were referring to me
thank you


----------



## wantmore

mo.space said:


> if you were referring to me
> thank you


Can't see your photos.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*mo.space*, yes i was!


----------



## mo.space

wantmore said:


> Can't see your photos.



eek i think i may have deleted them off the photobucket account.
_____________

But i was just wondering CL expertsss, i did research the shoes that i bought. Since a lovely pfer told me they're called "the palace" however, in velvet material i only found the palace streiss with the jewel balls, mine doesn't have jewels on it??  and the other pair called just "the palace" had a platform at the bottom and was in satin.
So is it just that my style is older, or did the jewels actually fall off? 

The palace heels with the platform at the bottom:






The palace streiss with the crystal/jewel balls:






my shoes:










also, would anyone know how much my ones retail for?? If the style actually exists minus the crystal balls!

Many thanks


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

*ledaatomica:* do you have any quick tips how to spot fake Louboutins? You seem to be on top of it


----------



## summer1030

Hey ya, new member here 
just bought those on ebay not sure if they r real......
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...7956577QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem

n i plan to buy these 2 as well....plz let me know if they look good?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers


----------



## JetSetGo!

*summer1030* 
I have the Som 1 and those look absolutely perfecto! 
Congrats on joining tPF, and on getting a fab new pair of shoes! 

Do not buy _Pavlushkin_'s shoes. Those are fakes.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These are good!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LO...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

JetSetGo! said:


> *summer1030*
> I have the Som 1 and those look absolutely perfecto!
> Congrats on joining tPF, and on getting a fab new pair of shoes!
> 
> Do not buy _Pavlushkin_'s shoes. Those are fakes.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-SUEDE-VERY-PRIVE-YOYO-SZ-36_W0QQitemZ330235493263QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> These are good!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LO...QQcmdZViewItem





Hi, how can you tell Pavlushkin's shoes are fake? I'm impressed everytime (and btw, what would we do without you experts guiding us in buying on eBay, thanks!!)


----------



## sara999

all i can say is that you get a feel for it...the silhouette of the shoe becomes very recognisable!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*luvmyshoes* I'm going to pm you. The fakers are watching, and I don't want to tip them off. :ninja:


----------



## summer1030

love ya jetsetgo~~~~~  thx 4 da help~~~~


----------



## more_CHOOS

please authenticate..thank you

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

these also...tia

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

*More choos*

Neither of these auctions offer very good pix, which makes it very hard to confirm.

The Decolletes look good to me. Mostly because they aren't a highly faked item. 

The Yoyo Zeppas look okay, but I might ask for more pix to be sure.


----------



## mscawaii

Hi, how do these look? TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120261539756


----------



## ledaatomica

mscawaii said:


> Hi, how do these look? TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120261539756



these look good. 

great find btw!


----------



## mscawaii

ledaatomica said:


> these look good.
> 
> great find btw!


 

Thanks so much for authenticating them!!  But I'm not too sure how the sizing runs for this style. I posted on the sizing guide... Waiting for a response there!!


----------



## enigma*cr

Hi Ladies,

Please check this one for me?  Thank you.
[FONT=Arial, Verdana]320253660326[/FONT]


----------



## Chins4

enigma*cr said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please check this one for me?  Thank you.
> [FONT=Arial, Verdana]320253660326[/FONT]



Hi - I wouldnt bet on these being genuine - that seller has been reported for listing fakes before and certainy has some v.suspect Very Prives listed


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hi everyone, 

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I just wanted to share with you that 
the newest addition to the group of faked styles is the 
SOMETIMES in BLACK. 

A pair just sold today, and there are two more up right now. 
More info on this in the Fakes thread. 

Be careful out there!


----------



## singtong

girls are these ok? my heart is thumping because I shouldnt have spent the money but I have wanted this style from the start. Have I made a bad choice with the white leather python...it was kind of an impulse buy and now.... :/ maybe I should not have....

argh..... the cons of spending lots of money on shoes 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=300224136843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020


----------



## laureenthemean

singtong said:


> girls are these ok? my heart is thumping because I shouldnt have spent the money but I have wanted this style from the start. Have I made a bad choice with the white leather python...it was kind of an impulse buy and now.... :/ maybe I should not have....
> 
> argh..... the cons of spending lots of money on shoes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300224136843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020



I saw the seller's other auctions, I think you're good.  I like the color, too.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*singtong* Try not to fret. They are beautiful! You are going to get tons of wear out of those!!! 
I know what you mean about the money... don't you wish we could all be rich???


----------



## juneping

JetSetGo! said:


> *luvmyshoes* I'm going to pm you. The fakers are watching, and I don't want to tip them off. :ninja:


 
oh...i am interested too...can u pm me also?? i just got into CL recently and want one more channel to buy good shoes at a better price. i promise i am not a faker..


----------



## ledaatomica

singtong said:


> girls are these ok? my heart is thumping because I shouldnt have spent the money but I have wanted this style from the start. Have I made a bad choice with the white leather python...it was kind of an impulse buy and now.... :/ maybe I should not have....
> 
> argh..... the cons of spending lots of money on shoes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=300224136843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020


 

I was watching this auction. These are definately authentic. There has been a recent increase of white roccia activas on ebay recently and they all look good.


----------



## Stinas

singtong said:


> girls are these ok? my heart is thumping because I shouldnt have spent the money but I have wanted this style from the start. Have I made a bad choice with the white leather python...it was kind of an impulse buy and now.... :/ maybe I should not have....
> 
> argh..... the cons of spending lots of money on shoes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300224136843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020


No worries at all!  You acutally got a good price on these.  I have the Aztec Activas &  I LOVE them!  You will love them too!


----------



## bisousx

Is this a reputable seller? also, can anyone tell me if this is a reasonable/unreasonable asking price? thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

bisousx said:


> Is this a reputable seller? also, can anyone tell me if this is a reasonable/unreasonable asking price? thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


They look good, but ask for more up close pics from all angles.  The price is ok.  Try calling a couple Saks stores to see if they have them.  Retail price is $570.  But her asking price is not that bad considering the prices of CL's seem to be going up and up.  This is not an easy shoe to find.  Call Saks NYC, thats where I got mine(in feb) or Saks Short Hills, NJ.


----------



## bisousx

Thanks Stinas


----------



## JetSetGo!

*bisouxs* That is a reputable seller. Good luck!


----------



## regeens

Hi.  Help on this pair please.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ My guess is, based on the seller's completed items, those are okay. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## MKWMDA

I don't know. Those are such a highly faked style, I cant ever be sure. Based SOLELY on the face that she also sells Hermes, I would doubt that they are fake. BUT I would definitely check the Hermes forum, and see if her Hermes are fake. If those are fake, then her CLs probably are too.


----------



## ledaatomica

regeens said:


> Hi. Help on this pair please. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

these are good.


----------



## keya

MKWMDA said:


> I don't know. Those are such a highly faked style, I cant ever be sure. Based SOLELY on the face that she also sells Hermes, I would doubt that they are fake. BUT I would definitely check the Hermes forum, and see if her Hermes are fake. If those are fake, then her CLs probably are too.



I bought fake Rolandos from a seller who sold Hermes ush:
But I have no idea about those miss Freds.


----------



## MKWMDA

Bisouxs the Saks in Houston had them when I bought mine in March. Tell em Martha sent you.

Keya, I'm sorry  Were the Hermes fake as well? I would think one wouldnt sell authentic of one item, and counterfeit of others...seems like bad business sense. But who knows? People are people, and they do what they want, regardless of common sense or logic!


----------



## tie-a-ribbon

are these real? or because there's not many pics, is this a reputable seller? i keep meaning to buy a pair of sabotage then never do, so if these are authentic i'm getting them now before i forget again!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

MKWMDA said:


> Bisouxs the Saks in Houston had them when I bought mine in March. Tell em Martha sent you.
> 
> Keya, I'm sorry  Were the Hermes fake as well? I would think one wouldnt sell authentic of one item, and counterfeit of others...seems like bad business sense. But who knows? People are people, and they do what they want, regardless of common sense or logic!



I don't really know for sure, but I *think* they were authentic and I did get the impression that the seller honestly didn't know that the shoes she sent me was fake :s


----------



## laureenthemean

tie-a-ribbon said:


> are these real? or because there's not many pics, is this a reputable seller? i keep meaning to buy a pair of sabotage then never do, so if these are authentic i'm getting them now before i forget again!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-SABOTAGE-SHOES-heels-39-9-new_W0QQitemZ380028494147QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Definitely authentic.  Reputable seller.


----------



## tie-a-ribbon

laureenthemean said:


> Definitely authentic.  Reputable seller.



thank you! i'm excited now lol!


----------



## ledaatomica

tie-a-ribbon said:


> are these real? or because there's not many pics, is this a reputable seller? i keep meaning to buy a pair of sabotage then never do, so if these are authentic i'm getting them now before i forget again!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

this is a reputable seller. no problems here


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Experts,
please please authenticate, otherwise I won't be able to sleep tonight 
Thank you sooo much!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120259300466
and
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350057659195


----------



## MKWMDA

I posted this on your other thread as well, but rodeodrivefashionista is a trusted TPF member, and you can always, always count on her stuff to be completely authentic. Dont worry a bit if you purchased from her!


----------



## MKWMDA

Also, I am in love with both of those. When you get them stretched enough to fit a 41, you let me know.


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

*mkwmda *thank you soooo much!! 
I know, they were waaaay to expensive for me, but what to do when we don't have Saks etc where I live, and I really really wanted these shoes  Now I can sleep well tonight (and hope that customs release my babies soon, come to mama!!) LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

LuvhMyShoes said:


> *mkwmda *thank you soooo much!!
> I know, they were waaaay to expensive for me, but what to do when we don't have Saks etc where I live, and I really really wanted these shoes  Now I can sleep well tonight (and hope that customs release my babies soon, come to mama!!) LOL



Gorgeous purchases!


----------



## afcgirl

Hi, please authenticate these for me. I am worried that it is a private listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-YOYO-SZ-40_W0QQitemZ330237567072QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks in advance!

Also what does Yo Yo mean?


----------



## ledaatomica

afcgirl said:


> Hi, please authenticate these for me. I am worried that it is a private listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-YOYO-SZ-40_W0QQitemZ330237567072QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Also what does Yo Yo mean?


 
so some other auctions of this seller are authentic items should be a good sign. I dont see an issue with these really. But sellers doesnt know what they are talking about these are VPs not Yoyo vps


----------



## keya

^ they don't look authentic to me.. :s


----------



## laureenthemean

Yoyo is the name of a style of shoe, but not this one.  I think this seller is kind of sketchy.  I'm pretty sure this seller has been reported on the fakes thread before, and everything this person has for sale is highly faked, and there are multiples of them.  Also, that Louis Vuitton the seller listed is fake as fake can be.


----------



## afcgirl

^^^ Yikes, thanks!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

odd because their decoltissimos look very real. Maybe they are stealing pictures for  the CLs because some look very ok and some well maybe a bit iffy and if that is the case then I would stay away.  

The diors on there look pretty damn authentic  too.. I am at loss with this seller then but I hate to call fake unless I am 100% sure


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> odd because their decoltissimos look very real. Maybe they are stealing pictures for  the CLs because some look very ok and some well maybe a bit iffy and if that is the case then I would stay away.
> 
> The diors on there look pretty damn authentic  too.. I am at loss with this seller then but I hate to call fake unless I am 100% sure



Yeah, I'm not 100% sure either.  You may be right about the Diors and the Decoltissimo, b/c it looks like the seller has only had one pair of each, but as far as the Yoyos, Prives, and MJ mouse flats, the seller has already sold other sizes, and they were only whole sizes.  Definitely a bad sign.  Maybe the seller thinks they are authentic, or is branching out the business in a bad way.  Selling a couple authentic items amongst the fakes sure would be an effective scheme, though...


----------



## keya

ledaatomica said:


> odd because their decoltissimos look very real. Maybe they are stealing pictures for  the CLs because some look very ok and some well maybe a bit iffy and if that is the case then I would stay away.
> 
> The diors on there look pretty damn authentic  too.. I am at loss with this seller then but I hate to call fake unless I am 100% sure especially since recently I have seen people call fake when I dont see it entirely to be the case.



The shape looks off to me :s  The Decoltissimos look ok, but on the other hand they're used and selling for only $100 less than the other new shoes (which I have a very strong feeling are fakes) The diors also look authentic to me, so I think this seller is offering a mix of authentic items and fakes.


----------



## ledaatomica

keya said:


> The shape looks off to me :s The Decoltissimos look ok, but on the other hand they're used and selling for only $100 less than the other new shoes (which I have a very strong feeling are fakes) The diors also look authentic to me, so I think this seller is offering a mix of authentic items and fakes.


 

I agree if the seller has a history with other brands then we should stay away regardless. It doesnt seem odd that they would mix/match to confuse people so ...  best to avoid I suppose.


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> I agree if the seller has a history with other brands then we should stay away regardless. It doesnt seem odd that they would mix/match to confuse people so ...  best to avoid I suppose.



It's sad that it's come down to this.


----------



## socalboo

How about these? If they are real, is it a good buy? I'd rather have the cork, but they're so htf!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Butterfly*

^


----------



## ledaatomica

socalboo said:


> How about these? If they are real, is it a good buy? I'd rather have the cork, but they're so htf!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
the problem with these is that the logo on the insole is a little higher up than usual. I wouldnt bid on these


----------



## socalboo

Thanks leda and Butterfly! Aw, I was hoping they were real for Missrocks! Oh well.


----------



## Missrocks

Awww...Socalboo, thanks for thinking of me. I have been stalking ebay on at least a twice daily basis for a couple of monthes now, but am starting to be convinced the only ones out there are fake


----------



## laureenthemean

I think these are real:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Any second opinions?  Are these your size, *Missrocks*?


----------



## Monnette89

Hey. I'm new to this forum. I purchased these shoes on ebay a few days ago. But reading what all you ladies have to say, im beginning to get nervous. The link is attached.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280225143144

Thanks


----------



## ledaatomica

Monnette89 said:


> Hey. I'm new to this forum. I purchased these shoes on ebay a few days ago. But reading what all you ladies have to say, im beginning to get nervous. The link is attached.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280225143144
> 
> Thanks


 
these look authentic. doubtful this style is being faked and if it was it would be quite obvious from the vamp of this style


----------



## Missrocks

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are real:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-CORK-PLATFORM-SHOE-7_W0QQitemZ330237084795QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Any second opinions? Are these your size, *Missrocks*?


 

I don't think I could squeeze into those. I wear a 38 and could probably squeeze into a 37.5 with a bit of stretching..
So close!


----------



## Stinas

socalboo said:


> How about these? If they are real, is it a good buy? I'd rather have the cork, but they're so htf!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## summer1030

wat about these http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

reckon I should go upsize? I'm a size 6.


----------



## Missrocks

What do the experts say about these python activas?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

summer1030 said:


> wat about these http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> reckon I should go upsize? I'm a size 6.


They look good to me...both shoe & seller.  Im not sure about sizing, check sizing thread....but if your a US 6 a 37 will probably be ok.  For me slingbacks always run really small for me.


Missrocks said:


> What do the experts say about these python activas?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


They look good to me, but this seller has sold these before.  I was watching the same pair but in my size a few days ago.  That is not a bad thing because last season these went on sale for almost nothing, so people stocked up.  I think they were like $199!  Ask for more pics even though all the ones shown look good.


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks *Stinas!*
I really love the python on these. I didn't even used to like python, but once I found this forum and the modeling pics I was done for.

I wish the search wasn't down- I would love to find some modeling pics of these. Says they are cream, but they look white to me.


----------



## Stinas

Here are my white activas...they are not python, but everything is the same on them.  









(gosh..ill do anything to show my shoe pics lol)


----------



## Missrocks

I love tPF! Thanks again, *Stinas *for the modeling pics!


----------



## Missrocks

I think it would be great to start a Louboutin picture reference forum (like over in the jewelry section) for just strictly picture posting, no comments.


----------



## summer1030

Stinas said:


> They look good to me...both shoe & seller. Im not sure about sizing, check sizing thread....but if your a US 6 a 37 will probably be ok. For me slingbacks always run really small for me.
> 
> thx stina


----------



## summer1030

wat about these, 25 ppl bidding on that. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=180242914383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## caviarcrystal

this seems dubious because of low fb and the fact that they are selling 10 pairs in every sizE!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## divingcandie

I'm a newbie here...haven't owned a pair yet but, am eyeing on these.  Please help me authenticate these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250248924617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

and these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330237567701&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

TIA.


----------



## JetSetGo!

divingcandie said:


> Please help me authenticate these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250248924617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> and these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330237567701&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014



The first ones look okay but they are not Rolandos. They are Decolzeps.

The second are fakes. Pavlushkin, the seller only sells fakes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

caviarcrystal said:


> this seems dubious because of low fb and the fact that they are selling 10 pairs in every sizE!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I wouldn't buy these. The pix look good but I would guess that's not what you would actually get.


----------



## JetSetGo!

summer1030 said:


> wat about these, 25 ppl bidding on that.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=180242914383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008



Definitely better pix are necessary to tell. 
But, either way these are a highly faked style/material, so, I'd definitely be cautious.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Stinas* I know I've told you before, but I have to say it again. You have the prettiest feet ever.


----------



## mscawaii

Hi ladies,
Are these authentic? Thanks so much for your help!!!*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160239818798&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006*
* 
*


----------



## MKWMDA

JetSetGo! said:


> Definitely better pix are necessary to tell.
> But, either way these are a highly faked style/material, so, I'd definitely be cautious.



Those pictures look stolen. Run FAR FAR AWAY. 

Mscawaii, yours look good!


----------



## ledaatomica

Missrocks said:


> What do the experts say about these python activas?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

good. I am bidding on one of those ! not this size though


----------



## more_CHOOS

i purchased thse recently but they don't fit, i'm gonna sell them to a friend, but i don't want to give her fakes, please authenticate for me ladies...tia!!


----------



## mscawaii

MKWMDA said:


> Those pictures look stolen. Run FAR FAR AWAY.
> 
> Mscawaii, yours look good!


 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Missrocks

ledaatomica said:


> good. I am bidding on one of those ! not this size though


 
~*thanks!*


----------



## lvpiggy

i SO WANT THESE!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy said:


> I SO WANT THESE!!!



I can't believe no one has picked these up yet.  If they were my size, I would have bought them in a heartbeat.


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> I can't believe no one has picked these up yet. If they were my size, I would have bought them in a heartbeat.


 
hehehe . . . i put in a bid


----------



## socalboo

lvpiggy said:


> i SO WANT THESE!!!



Aw, lvpiggy! I thought they looked familiar, I was watching those! I won't bid on them though, too much for me right now anyway! I hope you get them! They are so gorgeous!


----------



## Vernissima

I am an idiot and didnt know people sold fake louboutins until a few days ago when I purchased a pair of red tipped VPs from the notorious fake seller Mad....something something. 

I've bought fake bags before and use Carol Diva to get a form to fax in to Paypal to get my money back. But I dont know of any service that would authenticate shoes. Am I stuck with a fake? Would it be morally reprehensible if I lied on the Paypal claim and said they were damaged?


----------



## laureenthemean

Vernissima said:


> I am an idiot and didnt know people sold fake louboutins until a few days ago when I purchased a pair of red tipped VPs from the notorious fake seller Mad....something something.
> 
> I've bought fake bags before and use Carol Diva to get a form to fax in to Paypal to get my money back. But I dont know of any service that would authenticate shoes. Am I stuck with a fake? Would it be morally reprehensible if I lied on the Paypal claim and said they were damaged?



I would ask the seller for a refund first.  If not, maybe you can take them to a CL store to get them authenticated.


----------



## Danielle*

Hi ladies, I am brand new here, I was just looking at LC's on ebay and noticed how many were the same from one seller so am a bit suss, these are a different pair I am looking at, can anyone help me to authenticate them?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180242914383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## Danielle*

Sorry never mind just found another poster put these up, dunno how I missed that.


----------



## Stinas

summer1030 said:


> wat about these, 25 ppl bidding on that.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180242914383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


The lettering looks off to me...plus around the heel it just does not look as well put together as auth. VPs do.  I would stay away. 


caviarcrystal said:


> this seems dubious because of low fb and the fact that they are selling 10 pairs in every sizE!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-MINIBOUT-Heels-all-sizes_W0QQitemZ250249836129QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Fake


divingcandie said:


> I'm a newbie here...haven't owned a pair yet but, am eyeing on these. Please help me authenticate these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250248924617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> and these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330237567701&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> 
> TIA.


The first ones look good to me but 
the second are a total fake thats why they were pulled from ebay.


JetSetGo! said:


> *Stinas* I know I've told you before, but I have to say it again. You have the prettiest feet ever.


Your soo sweet!  Thanks again.


Danielle* said:


> Hi ladies, I am brand new here, I was just looking at LC's on ebay and noticed how many were the same from one seller so am a bit suss, these are a different pair I am looking at, can anyone help me to authenticate them?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180242914383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


 Does not look good to me.  Was posted before.


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> I can't believe no one has picked these up yet. If they were my size, I would have bought them in a heartbeat.


. . .
think they're authentic though?  looks like it to me


----------



## Danielle*

Ok i am not sure how to put pics up any other way so let see if this works


----------



## Stinas

^^ They look good to me, but I dont have them so wait for a second opinion.
If they are from Natural Gas Girl they ARE authentic.  Those look like her pics.


----------



## ledaatomica

Danielle* said:


> Ok i am not sure how to put pics up any other way so let see if this works


 
those look like *trenduet pics*  if indeed they are reputable authentic sellers


----------



## Danielle*

Sorry I have another one for you wonderful ladies.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BN-Christian...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keya

^they're good


----------



## lvpiggy

I know everyone's been posting about the 120mm pigalles in the HTF thread, but thought I'd move it on over here 

looking again at the photos, I really think they're fake, even got motivated enough to pull out my black greasepaints for comparison purposes . . . 

there's definitely something wrong with the shape of the toe; all 3 pair of pigalles I come down to a very clearly defined point; this one seems more rounded . . . 




The sides of the real pigalles (bought in the vegas store) seem to be cut much lower:






 vs. 





just my two cents . . . . i love the pigalles, i'd hate to see them start getting faked!!


----------



## Noegirl05

what about these

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

You would not think they were fake at first glance. When the discrepancy is pointed out then it is visible. I am becoming more  reluctant about buying CL's from sellers other than from reputable department stores or CL boutiques. I really can't figure the fakes from real just by looking at the pictures.   It is very frustrating to think  that CL shoes are being faked.


----------



## karwood

Noegirl05 said:


> what about these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Red-Sole-Open-Toe-39_W0QQitemZ160242804520QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hi Noegirl05, i saw these also on Ebay and the price made me wonder whether they are fake. Then again, they are used.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Also there are no other pics!


----------



## karwood

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^ Also there are no other pics!


I know other tPF members have written if there are lack of pictures that is potential sign that they may be fakes.


----------



## ashakes

It's unfortunate that Ebay is getting flooded with more and more fakes lately.  This is why I keep all of my original receipts from the Louboutin boutiques or high end retailers in the boxes if there is ever a question of authenticity. Actually I had my nude pailletes up and some b*tch offer me $20.50 for them and I had a few nice words for her and she told me that was more than enough for my fake Louboutins. LOL  Ok, she probably wasn't the best example because she was delusional and crazy, but I hope you all realize there are other reputable sellers on Ebay besides NGG, Beluxe, trenduet, etc.  I know they sell in masses, but there a few of us TPFers that do list their new/used CLs to make room for more.  Just my 2 cents.

In re: to the pigalles listed in a 37 and 38 on Ebay, I think something is off too.  The toe issue that lvpiggy pointed out and the insole padding that is raised are two of the things I first noticed about the 37 listings. Then, I became even more weary when the seller posted the 38s in all 4 pairs.  

Has anybody asked the seller of those pigalles where she got all of them?


----------



## keya

Noegirl05 said:


> what about these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Red-Sole-Open-Toe-39_W0QQitemZ160242804520QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I can't really tell from the pics. I'm skeptical, though, as the seller has sold at least 4 pairs of shoes recently (private listings so it could be more than that) and at least one of them were VPs. I'd ask for more pics to make sure before bidding on these.


----------



## foxycleopatra

The colors for those Pigalle 120's in question ("camel" / "magenta" / etc.) are very much off.  Neither of the two shades called "Camel" in CL books over the years ever photograph like that.  The real "Magenta" produced for the Pigalle 120 also does not look like that (the actual shade is much richer even in patent).

It appears to me that the seller intentionally chose those angles to photograph the shoes.  Ask them for more photos.  Also ask them about the "extra padding" (which never should look like that, unless they put it in themselves).

In the photos for the black patent one, where two photos are shown of the toe box, it's particularly revealing that the toe box/cut is also off.


----------



## ledaatomica

ok I am really really sad now about those pigalles .. I am definately taking the same shots of my own Magenta pigalles and comparing them to the pictures on the auction. 

Too think that my fave shoe is being faked so blatantly and making it so difficult to tell!!!!!


----------



## eclectic_babe

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=110254667630&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

I love these, they look real to me, but I'm no expert...any views?

Also, anyone got any idea on the sizing of these, I am a 36 in pigalles and have 36.5 in no prive glitter (a bit lose) and zeppa decolletes (a bit tight, but very new)


----------



## ledaatomica

eclectic_babe said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110254667630&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> I love these, they look real to me, but I'm no expert...any views?
> 
> Also, anyone got any idea on the sizing of these, I am a 36 in pigalles and have 36.5 in no prive glitter (a bit lose) and zeppa decolletes (a bit tight, but very new)


 
these are good. love the color! they should fit TTS. If you wear a 36.5 in your NP glitters you should be fine with a 36 on these VPs


----------



## eclectic_babe

ty so much, I really love the colour too


----------



## MKWMDA

I just wanted to add this here, so I could update it a bit, and since this thread is a good place to have a list of styles that are being faked right now.

 Rolando
 VP black/red toe
 Architek red/black
 City girl black, tan
 Minibout black
 Bruges black
 Miss Taco/Fred (whatever they are) boots black
 Foxtrot black, silver
 VP Paillettes - dk brown
 VP Paillettes - black
 VP Paillettes - nude/blush
 VP Paillettes - fuschia
 Sometimes black
 Python pigalle- silver
 Python pigalle- brown
 Catentita Hot La Falaise 
 Ariella ponyhair leopard boots
 YoYo Zeppa black patent
 Platform tie-up espadrilles black, white
 White activa 
 Suede Lady Gres Saffron yellow 
 Leather Lady Gres black
Pigalle 120 black mesh
Pigalle 120 nude patent
Pigalle 120 leopard patent
Pigalle 120 blue leopard patent
Pigalle 120 Silver patent
Pigalle 120 Black patent
Pigalle 120 Light pink patent
Pigalle 100 sculpted heel green patent leopard


----------



## MKWMDA

Noegirl05 said:


> what about these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Red-Sole-Open-Toe-39_W0QQitemZ160242804520QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Also found:

NP Roccia Python (whitish grey)
VP Violet Python
Knee-high round-toe leather boots black
Moro ankle boots, white
Moro ankle boots, black (I'm not sure of the name of the style of these, they are the white ones with the black toe-cap, I dont know the name)


----------



## ledaatomica

DAMN.. *Stinas* activas are there again! oh boy


----------



## singtong

thanks for all the replies from my last post, there are winging themselves here in the post so will hopefully have them before the end of the week 

now...being really bad but what do you all think about these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=120264038287&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
i'm really worried seeing as there seem to be many more styles being faked than i realised! 

i think i will have to start buying from the stores.

always safe than sorry!

x


----------



## laureenthemean

singtong said:


> thanks for all the replies from my last post, there are winging themselves here in the post so will hopefully have them before the end of the week
> 
> now...being really bad but what do you all think about these?
> 
> http://my.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyeBay&CurrentPage=MyeBayWatching&gbh=1&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK
> 
> i'm really worried seeing as there seem to be many more styles being faked than i realised!
> 
> i think i will have to start buying from the stores.
> 
> always safe than sorry!
> 
> x



They're Declics, not Rolandos as the seller says, but they look good to me.  Lovely shoes!


----------



## singtong

hey girls i have just ventured onto ioffer and all those styles listed MKWMDA are now NOT available for sale. Also reading the blurb, they all said that they were not accepting paypal-SUSPICIOUS...so maybe there is hope and it was all a scam!!!!!! 

i hope no one sent them their money, I've read of those kind of scams before.

Never believe anyone who says that paypal takes too long, it doesn't take that long.... echeques maybe but everything else is practically instant!

x


----------



## singtong

sorry laureenthemean, i put the wrong url:

the one i meant to post was

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=120264038287&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

were you referring to:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=230253855287&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## laureenthemean

singtong said:


> sorry laureenthemean, i put the wrong url:
> 
> the one i meant to post was
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120264038287&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> were you referring to:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230253855287&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013



Actually I thought you were talking about these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=120262445548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## MKWMDA

BAM I just bid on those! Rolandos in a 41.5, I CANT BELIVE IT. I dont even care about the huge nick. I just WANT THEM!

Thanks Singtong!!


----------



## singtong

thats really strange, I've looked at those but they're not even on my watch list because they are too big, otherwise i would have had them! 

x


----------



## singtong

i'm really confused, did i post these before?

MKWMDA i am really glad that you may get them, they are fabulous!!!!! amazing colour....a true tpf colour, i for one would never have contemplated anything in that colour...then i saw them on the feet of some fellow tpf's and...bam...i want them!!  lol! x


----------



## singtong

ok MKWMDA i just realised that you were talking about the black rolandos not the EB declics!!! lol!!!! x


----------



## laureenthemean

singtong said:


> i'm really confused, did i post these before?
> 
> MKWMDA i am really glad that you may get them, they are fabulous!!!!! amazing colour....a true tpf colour, i for one would never have contemplated anything in that colour...then i saw them on the feet of some fellow tpf's and...bam...i want them!!  lol! x



I think *MKMWDA* is bidding on the black leather Rolandos, and you're talking about the blue Declics, right?


----------



## MKWMDA

singtong said:


> hey girls i have just ventured onto ioffer and all those styles listed MKWMDA are now NOT available for sale. Also reading the blurb, they all said that they were not accepting paypal-SUSPICIOUS...so maybe there is hope and it was all a scam!!!!!!
> 
> i hope no one sent them their money, I've read of those kind of scams before.
> 
> Never believe anyone who says that paypal takes too long, it doesn't take that long.... echeques maybe but everything else is practically instant!
> 
> x



They arent available right now, but they are PAST listings. That means that they WERE sold, and for us to be on the LOOKOUT.  I recognize several from the pictures that have made it onto ebay (nude patent pigalles), and I am sure some of it is a scam, but until I find definitive proof that all those styles arent fake, I wouldnt be VERY wary of buying them on ebay. Better to be safe than sorry and all that, you know.

And thats really only a few. The vast majority are available, such as most of the bruges, very prives, yoyos, city girls and lady gres. Alot of the styles that are unexpected are offered from a handful of sellers, so those may be a scam. But I have no way to be sure!


----------



## lvpiggy

ITA!!  down with the fake pigalles!!! 



ledaatomica said:


> ok I am really really sad now about those pigalles .. I am definately taking the same shots of my own Magenta pigalles and comparing them to the pictures on the auction.
> 
> Too think that my fave shoe is being faked so blatantly and making it so difficult to tell!!!!!


----------



## Danielle*

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Christia...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Are these real ones? I didnt want to buy these just curious, And just a question to the ladies on here that do resell your shoes, do you ever sell them without the boxes? is there any reason for them not to come with a box?


----------



## laureenthemean

Danielle* said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Christian-Louboutin-Lover-Heels-Shoes-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ180244893177QQihZ008QQcategoryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Are these real ones? I didnt want to buy these just curious, And just a question to the ladies on here that do resell your shoes, do you ever sell them without the boxes? is there any reason for them not to come with a box?



They look good to me.  I have bought authentic CL without boxes and/or dust bags.  Some people throw away the boxes.


----------



## ledaatomica

ok those ebay pigalles are seriously bothering me. Here are my Magentas compared to the ones on ebay with flash and without flash... ladies???? whats the verdict? 

These are mine


----------



## ledaatomica

and the ebay ones :


----------



## archygirl

ledaatomica said:


> and the ebay ones :



Something just seems off about these...I cannot explain it, but in looking at Leda's and my own experience trying them on last Friday...I am thinking they are not kosher...


----------



## UliUli

^^ To me these two pairs look really different from the side... something fishy is going on here


----------



## ledaatomica

the  major difference for me so far is 

1) the thickness of the heel on the top connecting to the counter of the shoe
2) the insole padding
3) the heel height. I swear those ebay ones look higher than 120mm


----------



## Stinas

Danielle* said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Christia...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Are these real ones? I didnt want to buy these just curious, And just a question to the ladies on here that do resell your shoes, do you ever sell them without the boxes? is there any reason for them not to come with a box?


Ask for more pics...of inside of shoe and bottom, front toe box and heel.  Its easy to get them with out box.  Usually from stores like NM last call & Off Saks.


ledaatomica said:


> the  major difference for me so far is
> 
> 1) the thickness of the heel on the top connecting to the counter of the shoe
> 2) the insole padding
> 3) the heel height. I swear those ebay ones look higher than 120mm


I agree 100% and I dont even have them to tell.  
The heel looks like its 140mm!  The inner sole looks mighty comfy, but we all know the higher CL heel means uncomfy.  
Total fake!


----------



## ledaatomica

wow those pigalle listings are gone! ... I am still very sad this happened with the pigalle.


----------



## lawchick

Can anyone help me with these?  They are Very Prive with a lower heel.  I don't know the heel height but I thought the low heel was 70 mm.  These look a tiny bit higher.  Also, the seller says these came from Saks and that they cost $795 ($840 with tax).  Did Saks carry these and did they really retail for $795?
http://cgi.ebay.com/795-Auth-Curren...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

lawchick said:


> Can anyone help me with these?  They are Very Prive with a lower heel.  I don't know the heel height but I thought the low heel was 70 mm.  These look a tiny bit higher.  Also, the seller says these came from Saks and that they cost $795 ($840 with tax).  Did Saks carry these and did they really retail for $795?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/795-Auth-Current-Christian-Louboutin-pumps-black-s-39_W0QQitemZ330237154811QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA!



They currently retail for $760 at Barneys.
http://www.barneys.com/Very Prive/1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=75&sz=1


----------



## singtong

i'll repost because of the confusion but would someone take a look at these, I want them to be real but the print looks....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MEWA:IT&ih=002

also that really sucks about the ioffer shoes, CL's on ebay is going to be like buying any designer bag soon isn't it?

x


----------



## shoecrazy

Can someone please verify that these are authentic nude patent clichy 100s?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^These look good to me!


----------



## Kamilla850

ledaatomica said:


> ok those ebay pigalles are seriously bothering me. Here are my Magentas compared to the ones on ebay with flash and without flash... ladies???? whats the verdict?
> 
> These are mine


 

Ebay ones are fake for sure, I am so glad to see them off ebay but very sad to see that these are now faked


----------



## purplekicks

Leda's magenta pigalles are TDF!  I love the magenta with the red sole (berry punch anyone?).


----------



## summer1030

wat about those rolando? I love da color 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

hi ladies...please authenticate...thx

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ Those Are Pretty Sick!!

I Really Hope They Are Authentic


----------



## ledaatomica

more_CHOOS said:


> hi ladies...please authenticate...thx
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
looks like this auction was removed


----------



## ashakes

summer1030 said:


> wat about those rolando? I love da color
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Authentic.



more_CHOOS said:


> hi ladies...please authenticate...thx
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Authentic. These are from NeimanMarcus.com.  They were $770, but got marked down and returns kept on popping on and off of the site.  They are an interesting red.  I will try to find some old photos I had b/c I tried selling mine before I returned them last year.  It just depends on what kind of red you are looking for?


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^ thanks ashakes...do you know if it's like a tomato red (red orange?) or like candy apple red?  thx.  i want the latter


----------



## MKWMDA

Why would they put a red X on the insole?


----------



## socalboo

^^I think it's so they can't be returned.


----------



## lvpiggy

omgggggg are these for real?!?!?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## scoobiewu

Can anyone authenicate ebay seller bnwillia?  I am in the midst of purchasing atomicas and would like to know if anyone has purchased from him.  Thanks!


----------



## eclectic_babe

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160243605282&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

these seem to be faked a lot, but this guy seems genuine?


----------



## ledaatomica

eclectic_babe said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160243605282&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
> 
> these seem to be faked a lot, but this guy seems genuine?


 
looks ok .. but do get more pictures especially from the front


----------



## lawchick

Are these Bruges real?  I know they are probably ther most faked Louboutin. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

lawchick said:


> Are these Bruges real?  I know they are probably ther most faked Louboutin.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Bruges-Platform-Heels-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ280229592364QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



The shape looks good to me.  The only fake Bruges I've seen are the black patent ones with the cork heel and platform.


----------



## Azusa

from HTF thread, can i presume its real? (i presume if its on HTF it would be authentic?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

Azusa said:


> from HTF thread, can i presume its real? (i presume if its on HTF it would be authentic?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I don't know this style so let someone else give you their opinion about authenticity, but to answer your question, no, just because someone posted it in the HTF thread does not necessarily mean it is real.  Many are from stores that are reputable sellers, but many are from ebay links.  It is always safest to have it checked out in this thread if it is an ebay listing.


----------



## laureenthemean

Azusa said:


> from HTF thread, can i presume its real? (i presume if its on HTF it would be authentic?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



No, just because it was posted there does not mean it's authentic.  I've mistakenly posted a few fakes on there.  However, the Clichy Strass was not a super popular style (the ended up on sale at pretty deep discounts), so I think you're okay with these.


----------



## lvpiggy

bump bump . . . . any opinions?    thx!!



lvpiggy said:


> omgggggg are these for real?!?!?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-PUMPS-SHOES-35-5_W0QQitemZ260243275307QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JuneHawk

Nm


----------



## lorrmich

can you help with these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA


----------



## letsgoshopping

lorrmich said:


> can you help with these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-SUEDE-VERY-PRIVE-YOYO-SZ-39_W0QQitemZ230256314013QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA


 

Fake. That seller lists tons of fake shoes all the time. Every time I see that ugly green background I cringe to see what fake style they have now.


----------



## more_CHOOS

hi ladies, please authenticate.  tia!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/nib-CHRISTIAN-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/840-CHRISTIAN-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## lorrmich

letsgoshopping said:


> Fake. That seller lists tons of fake shoes all the time. Every time I see that ugly green background I cringe to see what fake style they have now.


 
thanks, letsgo, I thought they looked a bit off, and with so many VP's being faked now, i am never sure anymore.  And even worse, some sellers with a decent track record seem to be selling more and more fakes.  It is so scary and so disturbing.  The listing has already been removed.  I'm sure it is due to the efforts of our "vigilant fake busters squad".


----------



## letsgoshopping

It is getting really sad to see all the fakes. I'm glad our amazing "squad" is keeping ebay safe!


----------



## DamierAddict

hey guys what bout these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230256115626&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320255411683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230256324923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## My Purse Addiction

DamierAddict said:


> hey guys what bout these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230256115626&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320255411683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230256324923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


 

The last ones are very  The seller is the same one *letsgoshopping* was talking about above.


----------



## Renate_

Are my Louboutins real? Please help me! Thank u


----------



## JetSetGo!

First, where did you get them? If eBay do you have a link to the auction? 
Could you take a macro or close-up shot of the bottom, maybe without the flash so the stamping doesn't get blown out? Also, a shot like your second without the flash? 
Sorry, the details are just getting lost in all that light.


----------



## Renate_

Not bought on ebay. Bought them from a girl who couldn`t wear them beacuse of the high heels. 

It was really hard to get a good picture but i hope these are ok?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! That was fast! 
Determining fakes is based on so much different info. Of course, knowing where she got them would help. Did they come with a box and bag? 

Does anyone else have any thoughts? Does the stamping look right to you guys? The 39s I have are different...

If they are not returnable, you may just want to be happy with them! Wear them! Enjoy them! And always authenticate here before buying!


----------



## Renate_

She got them in a Christian Louboutin store in Moscow in 2007. She doesn`t have the box and that makes me wonder.. But they look so real, i have been staring at pictures the hole day of real Louboutins. I don`t want fakes:/ She said i could send them back if i didn`t want them, and she seamed so honest.


----------



## JetSetGo!

they could very well be real. Would she have the receipt by any chance?


----------



## Renate_

She doesn`t have that eather.. But is it possible that she trew it away thinking she never would sell them? I just know that i would never throw away the box and the receipt.

I googled and found this picture of the bottom on a Louboutin





My shoes looks just like that.


----------



## MsFrida

Do these look okay?


----------



## MKWMDA

RENATE-

There is something about those I dont like. Cant put my finger on it.


----------



## ledaatomica

MsFrida said:


> Do these look okay?


 
these are authentic


----------



## MKWMDA

omg AND they are my size! Wish I had some Jolis. But the bow hurts the top of my foot. *sigh*


----------



## Renate_

MKWMDA said:


> RENATE-
> 
> There is something about those I dont like. Cant put my finger on it.



I don`t know what to do. They are perfect, all down to the little details, it is all right. I have this good feeling that they are real... Isn`t there any difference on real Loubs and fakes? Anything that makes me spot a fake real easy?


----------



## jagg

Renate_ said:


> I don`t know what to do. They are perfect, all down to the little details, it is all right. I have this good feeling that they are real... Isn`t there any difference on real Loubs and fakes? Anything that makes me spot a fake real easy?


 


I did not know the suede ever had a black patent toe? Is that right???

TIA


----------



## Renate_

They do  Picture from Neiman Marcus


----------



## jagg

Renate_ said:


> They do  Picture from Neiman Marcus


 Doesnt that have the matching suede under the toe? It is so hard to tell?


----------



## Renate_

I`m not sure. I was looking in the "post pics of your Louboutins" thread and i saw my shoes and  it looked like the tip of the toe was in patent.


----------



## jagg

Renate_ said:


> I`m not sure. I was looking in the "post pics of your Louboutins" thread and i saw my shoes and it looked like the tip of the toe was in patent.


 
Will you send me the link to that thread with the pics please = )m Thanks!

Your shoes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Renate*, Sorry you are having such a hard time authenticating these. To me, the size numbers just don't look right. It's these little details that tell the tale. I'm sorry. This material combo is highly faked, which only adds to my suspicions. If I were you, I'd send them back. Do you live near a CL retailer? You could bring them in to the store and compare if you want to be sure.


----------



## Renate_

jagg said:


> Will you send me the link to that thread with the pics please = )m Thanks!
> 
> Your shoes are gorgeous!!!



Thank u!
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=433238&d=1210800998
I found a picture on google too but now i can`t find it again.

JetSetGo: I think i`m gonna go with my gut feeling and keep the shoes. The picture that i posted longer down, is that how your shoes look like under(the picture i got on google)?  That is exactly how my shoes looks like, the picture i took is just too crappy to see how they really are.  I dont live near a CL store no


----------



## DamierAddict

BAD BAD BAD SITUATION.. AND I NEED HELP:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...e-just-done-dumbest-thing-history-300097.html

^^ ENTIRE THREAD

AND I NEED TO KNOW IF THESE ARE FAKE:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...QQcmdZViewItem




THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## keya

Renate_ said:


> Thank u!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=433238&d=1210800998
> I found a picture on google too but now i can`t find it again.
> 
> JetSetGo: I think i`m gonna go with my gut feeling and keep the shoes. The picture that i posted longer down, is that how your shoes look like under(the picture i got on google)?  That is exactly how my shoes looks like, the picture i took is just too crappy to see how they really are.  I dont live near a CL store no



Renate, as far as I can tell the shoes in the pic you posted don't have a patent tip  I have a bad feeling about these too, and if I were you I'd return them and get another pair that you can be sure is authentic.


----------



## DamierAddict

Here Are The Pics , The Link Isnt Working


----------



## JetSetGo!

Renate_ said:


> Thank u! JetSetGo: I think i`m gonna go with my gut feeling and keep the shoes. The picture that i posted longer down, is that how your shoes look like under(the picture i got on google)?  That is exactly how my shoes looks like, the picture i took is just too crappy to see how they really are.  I dont live near a CL store no



The tip in the pics you posted is suede. The shine is coming off of the sole.

I'm just giving you the best advice I can with my experience, and I don't think they are real. Sorry. 
If you want to, keep them. Just enjoy them, and and don't look back. 


*damier* I know I said it before , but yours are good.


----------



## keya

DamierAddict said:


> Here Are The Pics , The Link Isnt Working



They look authentic to me, Damier


----------



## ledaatomica

DamierAddict said:


> Here Are The Pics , The Link Isnt Working


 
I dont believe this style is faked. they look ok but better, less blurry pictures are needed to confirm of the sole and insole.


----------



## panrixx

Can any one confirm these as genuine or fakes?  They have detailed differences from current models but I understand this did happen over time.  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120264038287

The seller does say they are from her personal collection but she does seem to be selling lots of them, now and in the past !!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

panrixx said:


> Can any one confirm these as genuine or fakes? They have detailed differences from current models but I understand this did happen over time. Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120264038287


 
these are authentic and gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jagg

Renate_ said:


> Thank u!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=433238&d=1210800998
> I found a picture on google too but now i can`t find it again.
> 
> JetSetGo: I think i`m gonna go with my gut feeling and keep the shoes. The picture that i posted longer down, is that how your shoes look like under(the picture i got on google)? That is exactly how my shoes looks like, the picture i took is just too crappy to see how they really are. I dont live near a CL store no


 

I think they are really beautiful! And they look totally real! Enjoy your new shoes!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

jagg said:


> I think they are really beautiful! And they look totally real! Enjoy your new shoes!!!



JetSetGo and I both (among many others!) have been working our tails off to end the flood of fakes on ebay. Suffice it to say we have seen a LOT of fakes. I'm sorry, but I am going to have to agree with her. Those look off. The suede doesnt look good, and I just don't think they are kosher. Its a highly counterfeited style, and I think taking them to a Christian Louboutin boutique would be the ONLY way that they could be COMPLETELY authenticated. If it was me, I would not keep them. 

Jagg, when you say they look totally real, which aspects of them are you using to authenticate them? We have given several reasons why they are suspect to us, is there something telling to you that indicates their authenticity? I'm curious, are we missing something? You seem to be very passionate about them being authentic. 

Renate_, I would say that if you have the chance to return these, I would do so. Save the money you paid for them and spend it on a pair that have no question to their authenticity. Neimans, Saks, Barneys, and several other major CL sellers are having big sales around this time, you could probably get a fabulous pair for what you paid for those.


----------



## jagg

MKWMDA said:


> JetSetGo and I both (among many others!) have been working our tails off to end the flood of fakes on ebay. Suffice it to say we have seen a LOT of fakes. I'm sorry, but I am going to have to agree with her. Those look off. The suede doesnt look good, and I just don't think they are kosher. Its a highly counterfeited style, and I think taking them to a Christian Louboutin boutique would be the ONLY way that they could be COMPLETELY authenticated. If it was me, I would not keep them.
> 
> Jagg, when you say they look totally real, which aspects of them are you using to authenticate them? We have given several reasons why they are suspect to us, is there something telling to you that indicates their authenticity? I'm curious, are we missing something? You seem to be very passionate about them being authentic.
> 
> Renate_, I would say that if you have the chance to return these, I would do so. Save the money you paid for them and spend it on a pair that have no question to their authenticity. Neimans, Saks, Barneys, and several other major CL sellers are having big sales around this time, you could probably get a fabulous pair for what you paid for those.


 
Exactly why dont you let CL authenticate all of these shoes. You are reporting auctions that "you think" are fake?? Do you work for CL that you are able to determine someone's ebay listing? I think pulling someone's listing down because you "think" the item is not authentic is not a good of enough reason and can jeopordize a legitimate person's reputation. Just bec a style is highly faked does not mean that they are all fake. I understand you may own many styles but you do not work for CL. I am not trying to start anything I just don't understand why reporting something because "you think" it's fake is right. It is up to the buyer to be educated in what they are buying. I am not passionate about any shoes. I just happen to be a CL lover. I am passionate about my job as a labor attorney. Thanks so much!


----------



## ledaatomica

Ladies, I actually happen to agree with *jagg* here on this one. I think its perfectly OK to make recommendations about authenticity on this thread or others and give our "opinions". Reporting auctions though unless you are truly an authority and 100% sure just seems a little inappropriate. I am sure that the intentions\efforts are appreciated but I also would be worried about mistakenly tarnishing a sellers reputation.

I just wanted to add something I just remembered. There was once a post (I cant remember exactly) where someone was asking about some gold pigalles. Those pigalles were quite authentic and the seller reputable where because someone a while back posted the same pictures as their own shoes (stolen from the auction) that poor sellers auction was deemed questionable. We do have to be careful about this and indeed as a buyer you have to do the research to make sure your purchases are authentic.


----------



## MKWMDA

Jagg, there is no way I am going there with you. Not worth my time.

I suggested she take them to CL authorized dealer to have them inspect them. If that is not an option, return them and buy a pair that would not have authenticity issues. I continue to stand by that advice. However it is only advice, and she may take it or leave it. She asked for opinions, and we gave them. I'm not sure why there is an issue.


----------



## JetSetGo!

This thread is here for the sole purpose of helping fellow shoe lovers not get taken by frauds.

We act as a community to protect each other. Unfortunately, there has been an astounding increase in the CL counterfeiting trade of late, so it's been frustrating for all of us who ever consider buying from eBay or other less reassuring sources than authorized dealers.

I believe Renate asked for advice so we shared what we know. She is free to do what she likes.

I, for one, will continue to report those listings I believe to be fake. IMO, this world would be a better place if we all looked out for each other a little more.

Let's not argue about this. Let's just work together to make CL shopping safe and fun!


----------



## MKWMDA

Leda of course you are correct in that, I personally do not report auctions unless they are BLATANT counterfeits, because I don't feel like I am the absolute best person to be discerning the tiny details; I just dont know enough. But I have been all over that other site, and know what is out there, and have seen my fair share. I dont think the above poster was just referencing the "questionable" auctions. 

And I never wrote anything in that post about auctions, I just said we were working to end the flood of fakes.


----------



## keya

jagg said:


> Exactly why dont you let CL authenticate all of these shoes. *You are reporting auctions that "you think" are fake??* Do you work for CL that you are able to determine someone's ebay listing? I think pulling someone's listing down because you "think" the item is not authentic is not a good of enough reason and can jeopordize a legitimate person's reputation. Just bec a style is highly faked does not mean that they are all fake. I understand you may own many styles but you do not work for CL. I am not trying to start anything I just don't understand why reporting something because "you think" it's fake is right. It is up to the buyer to be educated in what they are buying. I am not passionate about any shoes. I just happen to be a CL lover. I am passionate about my job as a labor attorney. Thanks so much!



Where exactly did MKWMDA say she reports auctions she "thinks" is fake?   I see nothing of the sort in the post you just quoted. I can only speak for myself when I say that there are a LOT of blatant fakes out there, and that there are _no doubt_ about the shoes I report being fakes, because in most cases, you _can_ tell. Just because they are a highly faked style does not mean that they are all fakes, that is correct, but to me there is something off about these shoes so I stated my opinion, as did MKWMDA, JSG and others.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Can we burn some sage in here? 
Maybe sing a little kumbaya?


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> Ladies, I actually happen to agree with *jagg* here on this one. I think its perfectly OK to make recommendations about authenticity on this thread or others and give our "opinions". Reporting auctions though unless you are truly an authority and 100% sure just seems a little inappropriate. I am sure that the intentions\efforts are appreciated but I also would be worried about mistakenly tarnishing a sellers reputation.
> 
> I just wanted to add something I just remembered. There was once a post (I cant remember exactly) where someone was asking about some gold pigalles. Those pigalles were quite authentic and the seller reputable where because someone a while back posted the same pictures as their own shoes (stolen from the auction) that poor sellers auction was deemed questionable. We do have to be careful about this and indeed as a buyer you have to do the research to make sure your purchases are authentic.



ITA.  I myself only report super obvious fakes, like the really bad Minibouts (which I compared to my own), or the awful Bruges (so obviously the wrong shape), and give my opinions based on common knowledge and sellers' feedback.  Of course, everyone is allowed to give his/her opinion, but I hope that everyone who comes here for authentication takes everything with a grain of salt, whether a person says something is authentic or inauthentic.  I don't think anyone here claims to be an expert, we are all just going by our own collections and personal experiences, and everyone who reads this thread should just keep that in mind. 

That said, I still think this is a great thread.  Everyone makes mistakes, but this thread is still a great resource.


----------



## DamierAddict

LISTED MULTIPLE PAIRS OF THE SAME SHOES:


http://search.stores.ebay.com:80/ba...slcZ0QQpqryZLOUBOUTINSQQsaselZ1806446QQsofpZ0


FAKES?


----------



## laureenthemean

DamierAddict said:


> LISTED MULTIPLE PAIRS OF THE SAME SHOES:
> 
> 
> http://search.stores.ebay.com:80/bargainexit_louboutin_W0QQfcdZ2QQfciZQ2d1QQfclZ3QQfsnZbargainexitQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQfsubZ1QQislcZ0QQpqryZLOUBOUTINSQQsaselZ1806446QQsofpZ0
> 
> 
> FAKES?


I don't think either of those shoes was very popular, so it's quite possible that one seller would have that many, and would sell them at such a low price.


----------



## ledaatomica

DamierAddict said:


> LISTED MULTIPLE PAIRS OF THE SAME SHOES:
> 
> 
> http://search.stores.ebay.com:80/bargainexit_louboutin_W0QQfcdZ2QQfciZQ2d1QQfclZ3QQfsnZbargainexitQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQfsubZ1QQislcZ0QQpqryZLOUBOUTINSQQsaselZ1806446QQsofpZ0
> 
> 
> FAKES?


 

while posting multiples may seem suspicious there seems absolutely nothing wrong with the shoes.. plus they are styles that are of older seasons. In my opinion not likely to be faked styles


----------



## Souzie

Hi!
How do these look?  And is it just me, or does one shoe look bigger than the other?? 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

xsouzie said:


> Hi!
> How do these look? And is it just me, or does one shoe look bigger than the other??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
this looks quite authentic. I just think the shoe size thing is just the angle of the picture. That would be a good deal for these if you get them at this price one of the lowers prices I have seen on ebay so far for the Lady noeuds.


----------



## Renate_

Can someone give me an answer,have these ever been made with a patent toe?


----------



## Souzie

ledaatomica said:


> this looks quite authentic. I just think the shoe size thing is just the angle of the picture. That would be a good deal for these if you get them at this price one of the lowers prices I have seen on ebay so far for the Lady noeuds.


 
Thanks Leda.  When I was contemplating my next pair of CL's, it was a choice between these and the Activa, which I ended up getting.  And since the Lady noeds are a steal, I may get them as well.  I'm pretty sure I'll get them at the current price; I've been watching these and they've been relisted for awhile.  Thanks again!!


----------



## keya

DamierAddict said:


> LISTED MULTIPLE PAIRS OF THE SAME SHOES:
> 
> 
> http://search.stores.ebay.com:80/bargainexit_louboutin_W0QQfcdZ2QQfciZQ2d1QQfclZ3QQfsnZbargainexitQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQfsubZ1QQislcZ0QQpqryZLOUBOUTINSQQsaselZ1806446QQsofpZ0
> 
> 
> FAKES?





xsouzie said:


> Hi!
> How do these look?  And is it just me, or does one shoe look bigger than the other??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Snake-Skin-Strappy-Shoes-Sz-35-5_W0QQitemZ180246368928QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Both of these look authentic to me 
I wish they had my size in the tassle heels, I still remember when they were current season.


----------



## keya

Renate_ said:


> Can someone give me an answer,have these ever been made with a patent toe?



I've never seen them in suede with a patent toe, but that does not mean that they were never made. If you don't get an answer in this thread, I suggest creating a new thread since not everyone checks this one


----------



## JetSetGo!

ledaatomica said:


> while posting multiples may seem suspicious there seems absolutely nothing wrong with the shoes.. plus they are styles that are of older seasons. In my opinion not likely to be faked styles



My guess is these are old stock, but authentic.


----------



## MKWMDA

Thats what I was thinking too, JSG. Counterfeiters survive on the laws of supply and demand, and if the item is not in very high demand, it is not fiscally feasible for the counterfeiters to mass produce them. Which is good, in that it keeps the fake list contained, but bad, in that everyone wants them and will buy them anyway, regardless of authenticity. There are so mant buyers on *offer who knowingly buy replicas that it almost makes you question their sanity. I hope the public's obsession with Louboutin dies down a bit, so that the counterfeiters will have to stop producing.


----------



## mlm4485

Are either of these authentic?  Thank you!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310052908717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110256483242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## laureenthemean

mlm4485 said:


> Are either of these authentic?  Thank you!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310052908717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110256483242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


I think the first ones are real.  The second auction has got to be fake.  Those shoes are blank on the bottom, no logo stamp or size!  I think maybe the seller bought and is now selling a fake pair of shoes unknowingly.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ On the VPs, they are even using stolen pix of other fakes. ush:


----------



## mlm4485

^^   Thank you!  I'll have to report that fake link.


----------



## MKWMDA

I emailed the seller of those fake VPs and told her that if those pics were actually of her shoes, they were counterfeits, and if not, then she needs to put up actual pics, cause she is using pics of counterfeits.


----------



## ashakes

mlm4485 said:


> Are either of these authentic? Thank you!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310052908717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110256483242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


 
First ones are authentic. They are from Neiman Marcus online from last fall.

The 2nd ones are fake and I reported them as well.


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Fake or real? 
200226337890


----------



## MKWMDA

Those look good to me. Aren't they the Piaf style? 

Anyway I think you are good with those.


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

MKWMDA said:


> Those look good to me. Aren't they the Piaf style?
> 
> Anyway I think you are good with those.



Thanks! I don't know, it doesn't say which style it is ush: Just heard that he sold fakes before, so better safe than sorry


----------



## MKWMDA

Oh I wasnt aware of that. Yes, then you better wait for the opinion of someone who is well acquainted with that style...I was just going by characteristics. 

What fakes did he sell before? Thats interesting, he seems to have several styles of CLs.


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

MKWMDA said:


> Oh I wasnt aware of that. Yes, then you better wait for the opinion of someone who is well acquainted with that style...I was just going by characteristics.
> 
> What fakes did he sell before? Thats interesting, he seems to have several styles of CLs.



See page 50 of this thread, from *acannold*, black Mary Janes. Don't know weather they were really fake or not, but another person claimed to have bought fakes from him as well.


----------



## MKWMDA

hmmm. I cant tell you one way or the other, but if someone has a history of making money off of selling counterfeits to unsuspecting buyers, there is not a chance in hell I will ever give him money, new CLs authentic or not.


----------



## socalboo

Fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

socalboo said:


> Fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Black-Lace-Pumps-Size-7_W0QQitemZ180248160912QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Haven't seen those or the other ones the seller has listed faked yet.  I don't think they're quite popular enough?  They're beautiful, though.


----------



## socalboo

How about these?
170223757718


----------



## socalboo

laureenthemean said:


> Haven't seen those or the other ones the seller has listed faked yet.  I don't think they're quite popular enough?  They're beautiful, though.



Thanks Laureen, I thought so too! They're not my size but I thought someone might be interested!


----------



## Stinas

socalboo said:


> Fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Black-Lace-Pumps-Size-7_W0QQitemZ180248160912QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I would ask for a lot more pics.  I dont understand why people only put one pic.  Dont bid unless you have more than enough pics to prove their aunthenticity.  If the seller seems a bit weird stay away.


----------



## ledaatomica

socalboo said:


> Fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I love love these and they dont look fake but a couple of things worry me


I will actually never buy from ebay from a seller with 0 feedback sorry new sellers but I just am too paranoid to do it.
I have seen this exact picture on ebay of both the shoes they have listed. Not sure if it was the same seller but I clearly remember the pictures. This for some reason also worries me a bit
I highly recommend asking for more pictures.


----------



## socalboo

Stinas said:


> I would ask for a lot more pics.  I dont understand why people only put one pic.  Dont bid unless you have more than enough pics to prove their aunthenticity.  If the seller seems a bit weird stay away.





ledaatomica said:


> I love love these and they dont look fake but a couple of things worry me
> 
> 
> I will actually never buy from ebay from a seller with 0 feedback sorry new sellers but I just am too paranoid to do it.
> I have seen this exact picture on ebay of both the shoes they have listed. Not sure if it was the same seller but I clearly remember the pictures. This for some reason also worries me a bit
> I highly recommend asking for more pictures.



Thank you Stinas & Leda! I was thinking the same thing about there not being enough photos. They're so pretty I thought someone would want them, but I wanted to check before I posted them!


----------



## Amberini

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Loub...QQcmdZViewItem

I have taken pictures of both my original CLs and the ones I bought from eBay, just so you can compare. My pair are black (pics on top) and the tan the eBay ones (bottom). I think I've figured out that they are fake, I just need a second opinion before reporting the seller.

*SOLES*












As you can see on the tan shoe, you can barely see the logo, and the imprint is barely there, nor is it central.











*HEEL*











*DUSTBAGS*











TIA for any advice.


----------



## Amberini

*Boxes*






As you can see, the box on the right is much larger and for some reason shiny :/


----------



## laureenthemean

*Amberini*!  I'm so sorry to say I have to agree, they look very fake, and that awful bag and box are characteristic of fakes on ebay.  The City Girl is commonly faked.  Good luck getting your money back, and I'm sorry you went through this experience!


----------



## Amberini

Thank you, I was pretty certain, I just needed a second opinion.

*Note to self:* Do not buy from sellers who have 3 feedback. Do not buy from sellers who only show one picture. Do not buy from sellers who use that picture for multiple listings.

Silly Amber.

Silly her for thinking that she could get away with it, the shoes look even worse in person.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry Amberini!!!


----------



## Amberini

JetSetGo! said:


> Sorry Amberini!!!


 
No worries, it wasn't you who sold them to me.

Thank you for the flower though


----------



## singtong

hi, what do you think of these, i know that it is a faked style 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Escarpins-CHRIST...ryZ70005QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

I would say stay away, simply because he is selling SO MANY. Plus he has 2 feedback, and is trying to sell an Hermes? Anyone that would buy an Hermes from someone with 2 feedback and a boatload of CLs in all sizes is a little  anyway.


----------



## socalboo

What about these Mad Marys?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fsoo%3D1&fgtp=&sadis2=100&fpos2=&lsot2=&fvi=1


----------



## ledaatomica

oh Amberini so sorry this happened. Check with the lovely gals here before you make a fleabay purchase. I actually purchase quite often from there so there are the good ones! 

I have never ever seen boxes like that and the color/laquer is slightly more shiny on the heel picture of the citys  


btw if you do have some time or get a chance to post alot more pics of the shoes fake/real in this thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/fake-christian-louboutins-281043.html   to educate more of us all  on how the fakes look


----------



## ledaatomica

socalboo said:


> What about these Mad Marys?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fsoo%3D1&fgtp=&sadis2=100&fpos2=&lsot2=&fvi=1


 
these look good to me


----------



## hautehaniya

Hi does anyone know if these are real? I found them on ebay and when I tried searching to see if Louboutin actually made this style, I saw some similar ones but none that were this exact color combination. http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


Please let me know what you guys think! Appreciate it. xoxo


----------



## laureenthemean

hautehaniya said:


> Hi does anyone know if these are real? I found them on ebay and when I tried searching to see if Louboutin actually made this style, I saw some similar ones but none that were this exact color combination. http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GOLD-GRAFFITI-FLATS-SHOES-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ370055650015QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think! Appreciate it. xoxo


Definitely real.  NaturalGasGirl is a reputable seller.


----------



## socalboo

ledaatomica said:


> these look good to me



Thanks leda!


----------



## DamierAddict

are these authentic?


http://cgi.ebay.com/aqua-christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Look good to me.  They are an older style, so they are not really faked(as of what I know of)  Great color BTW


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ ITA! Nice find *Damier*!


----------



## karwood

are these thumbs up? I am seeing two different sizes imprinted on the shoes. Maybe my eyes are "off". I asked the seller to clarify the size and to re-submit pix of these Cls in the size 39.


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eggpudding

I swear I can see the 38 and 1/2 printed on the right shoe as well!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Me too. Definitely 2 different size shoes!


----------



## karwood

eggpudding said:


> I swear I can see the 38 and 1/2 printed on the right shoe as well!!


 


My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Me too. Definitely 2 different size shoes!


 

This is the response I got from the EBayer:

i am selling 39's in this auction. since all the shoes look exactly the 
same, i dont' post pictures for each size. But the ones for this 
auction are 39/9. THANKS!

Tell me what you think


----------



## eggpudding

^Huh? Does that even make sense?
On the other hand, the Rolando's don't look fake to me. I don't think they've started faking EB Rolandos yet..!


----------



## karwood

eggpudding said:


> ^Huh? Does that even make sense?
> On the other hand, the Rolando's don't look fake to me. I don't think they've started faking EB Rolandos yet..!


 
This was my response:

Dear dudeiloveyou,
>
> I am VERY interested in purchasing these shoes, however I would  
> still like
> to view pictures of the ACTUAL CL EB Rolando Size 39, as suppose to
> pictures of another identical pair of the Rolando. I apologize for  
> being
> over-cautious, but this would assist me  to "bid with confidence".  
> Thank
> you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood*  RE: EB Rolandos. Those same photos have been used a lot lately. He's been posting several pairs in diff sizes. It sounds like an iffy situation. Still they could easily be real. But, anyone who's selling something at a $750 price-point should be willing to provide accurate photos, especially upon request. This is a sign of what kind of person he will be to deal with if any other issues arise. I'd steer clear.


----------



## karwood

Ok , the seller did send me pictures verifying the size and the shoes. We email each other a couple more times last night and it all turned out pleasant. After all that, I feel confident the shoes are the real deal and I purchased the shoes. The seller also guarantees money back if there are any doubts on the authenticity.

I will post pictures when i get the shoes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Fabulous! I'm so glad.


----------



## singtong

what do you think of these?

*http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=180247119427&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008*


----------



## Daydrmer

Does the bottom shoe look like the color is off or could it be the flash? I ask the seller and they said its the flash but I'm still not sure. What do you guys think?


----------



## singtong

are the fontanetes already being faked?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160246160548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

check out the uneven sole on the first two pictures, and then.... the real puzzler..

on picture 4 you can clearly see stickers on the bottom, then on the last picture they are gone!!!!

are these pictures from different shoes?

confused.com

x


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Daydrmr *The color looks fine. That's the flash. 

*Singtong *The Fontanetes look authentic to me, but that one pic is very puzzling. I would ask the seller about it. The other pair, I would ask for more pix. There's just not enough visual info.


----------



## regeens

Hi!  Help on this pair of boots please.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Regeens* This style is not highly faked, and they seem real to me &#8211; not that I am familiar with the style. Unfortunately, this seller _seems_ to sell fake bags, as well as authentic stuff, so I, personally, would not really want to give her my business.


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA .. also , how do they run?


----------



## ledaatomica

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-OPEN-TOE-WHITE-NETTED-SHOES-38-5-BN_W0QQitemZ280232403333QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA .. also , how do they run?


 

look good. they run TTS to 1/2 size up at most


----------



## regeens

JetSetGo! said:


> *Regeens* This style is not highly faked, and they seem real to me  not that I am familiar with the style. Unfortunately, this seller _seems_ to sell fake bags, as well as authentic stuff, so I, personally, would not really want to give her my business.


 
Thanks!  Will pass on it then.  Appreciate your help on this.


----------



## laurapeniston

Hi everyone, 
I'm new here! I just had a question about these espradilles...are they too good to be true? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks so much!! Also, does anyone know what the sizing is like on these? I have a pair of mad mary's in 41 and they just fit. Just.


----------



## laureenthemean

laurapeniston said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new here! I just had a question about these espradilles...are they too good to be true?
> 
> Thanks so much!! Also, does anyone know what the sizing is like on these? I have a pair of mad mary's in 41 and they just fit. Just.


I doubt the espadrilles are faked.  They are not as expensive or popular as the other styles.  I think the 41 would be okay for this style.


----------



## laurapeniston

laureenthemean said:


> I doubt the espadrilles are faked.  They are not as expensive or popular as the other styles.  I think the 41 would be okay for this style.




Thanks. I think I'll go for them and hope they fit


----------



## laureenthemean

laurapeniston said:


> Thanks. I think I'll go for them and hope they fit


 They're really cute!  Also, I think this style will be a lot more forgiving on sizing than the Mad Mary, so I think you'll be fine.


----------



## lovely&amazing

singtong said:


> are the fontanetes already being faked?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160246160548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
> 
> check out the uneven sole on the first two pictures, and then.... the real puzzler..
> 
> on picture 4 you can clearly see stickers on the bottom, then on the last picture they are gone!!!!
> 
> are these pictures from different shoes?
> 
> confused.com
> 
> x


 
I actually think they are being faked.  Here is my theory...One of those pairs is hers (and real) the other is the fake pair and that is the pair you'll probably get.

I wouldn't have even commented had I not seen these below...
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laurapeniston

laureenthemean said:


> They're really cute!  Also, I think this style will be a lot more forgiving on sizing than the Mad Mary, so I think you'll be fine.



I think anything would be more forgiving than those...I love them but man are they ever brutal.:cry:


----------



## Stinas

Singtong - All of her pics look ok to me, but ask for more if you feel the slightest bit odd about the auction.


lovely&amazing said:


> I actually think they are being faked. Here is my theory...One of those pairs is hers (and real) the other is the fake pair and that is the pair you'll probably get.
> 
> I wouldn't have even commented had I not seen these below...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-39-BLACK-LEATHER-HEELS-NIB_W0QQitemZ110259162201QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 I never heard of them being faked, but you never know.  In that auction above I would ask for a lot more pics.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> I actually think they are being faked.  Here is my theory...One of those pairs is hers (and real) the other is the fake pair and that is the pair you'll probably get.
> 
> I wouldn't have even commented had I not seen these below...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I'm curious what you mean. Do you think those are fake too? I would need more pix, but I don't see any signs...

As for the first pair, I don't know. That seller is doing no service to her auction by posting such confusing pix. It makes it all seem very suspect.


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm curious what you mean. Do you think those are fake too? I would need more pix, but I don't see any signs...
> 
> As for the first pair, I don't know. That seller is doing no service to her auction by posting such confusing pix. It makes it all seem very suspect.


 

Just a "gut" feeling.  I could be hypersensitive after the city girl mess...Take me with a grain of salt.  I have "P.I.S." (Passionate Italian Syndrome)

Have a great Weds. All! :shame:


----------



## socalboo

You're funny *lovely*! Better safe than sorry. It's good that you're checking things out. I'm a bit paranoid myself after my fake Bruges incident!


----------



## Chins4

Hey girls, I'm not very good with espadrilles - do these look ok to you?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=360056718396&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023


----------



## enigma*cr

Hi!

Can you take a peek at this one?  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....5202&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Thank you.


----------



## ledaatomica

enigma*cr said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you take a peek at this one? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250253355202&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> Thank you.


 
these arent authentic I think because of the other listings that worry me ... the city girls look really off. I would be worried about this seller in general. I would wait for another opinion though


----------



## JetSetGo!

Something's fishy. The size mark looks way out of whack to me.
This seller has also sold a bunch of sketchy Minibouts at way too-good-to-be-true prices. I'd stear clear..


----------



## millie1

Hello! I am new on here... I am trying to learn how to tell fakes before I purchase my first pair! Does anybody have an opinion on these? The fact that there are lots of pairs doesn't look good :s

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....8440&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Thank you!


----------



## ledaatomica

millie1 said:


> Hello! I am new on here... I am trying to learn how to tell fakes before I purchase my first pair! Does anybody have an opinion on these? The fact that there are lots of pairs doesn't look good :s
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270243128440&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> Thank you!


 

sorry but these look awful.... the soles and the vamp is totally not right


----------



## enigma*cr

Thank you, Jet and Leda!!!


----------



## Missrocks

Could someone please authenticate these for me before I pay for this auction? I am pretty confident they are authenticate, but its a scary world of fakes out there! 
Thanks!
http://www.housingworksauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=22779


----------



## azhangie

Does anyone know if this ebay seller is legit?
"Celebshoes" and part of the description in the auction mentions "manolochloe store policy".

TIA!


----------



## mscawaii

Hi gals,

Are these authentic? TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

azhangie said:


> Does anyone know if this ebay seller is legit?
> "Celebshoes" and part of the description in the auction mentions "manolochloe store policy".
> 
> TIA!


 
Hi - this seller used to trade as Manolochloe and is now trading as Celebshoes but they are totally legit and from my personal experience great to trade with


----------



## ledaatomica

Missrocks said:


> Could someone please authenticate these for me before I pay for this auction? I am pretty confident they are authenticate, but its a scary world of fakes out there!
> Thanks!
> http://www.housingworksauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=22779


 
these are authentic


----------



## ledaatomica

azhangie said:


> Does anyone know if this ebay seller is legit?
> "Celebshoes" and part of the description in the auction mentions "manolochloe store policy".
> 
> TIA!


 
I have purchased from this seller. All items authentic


----------



## ledaatomica

mscawaii said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> Are these authentic? TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PLATFORM-WORN-TWICE-IN-BOX-DUST-BAG_W0QQitemZ120269393199QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Cute, They look pretty authentic to me!


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks, Leda!


----------



## JetSetGo!

mscawaii said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> Are these authentic? TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Lookin' good!


----------



## evolkatie

Hi, can someone let me know if thse are authentic: 














thanks


----------



## ledaatomica

evolkatie said:


> Hi, can someone let me know if thse are authentic:
> 
> thanks


 
these are authentic


----------



## socalboo

I'm not sure what to make of this auction, the pics look like they were taken in the store;

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

socalboo said:


> I'm not sure what to make of this auction, the pics look like they were taken in the store;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Christian-Louboutin-Heels-37-5-7-5-Sold-Out_W0QQitemZ120269735635QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
really? looks to my like someones home on their pool table. They look good and authentic to me. In general though I do avoid sellers with very little feedback .. sorry I know you have to start from somewhere but I am more cautious with new sellers.


----------



## socalboo

ledaatomica said:


> really? looks to my like someones home on their pool table. They look good and authentic to me. In general though I do avoid sellers with very little feedback .. sorry I know you have to start from somewhere but I am more cautious with new sellers.



Oh yeah, I see it now! You're so good leda! I was thinking thinking the same thing about the feedback.


----------



## socalboo

Has anyone bought anything from Onlymoda on ebay? They're okay, right?


----------



## dallas

I have purchased from OnlyModa and she is an excellent seller.


----------



## ledaatomica

socalboo said:


> Has anyone bought anything from Onlymoda on ebay? They're okay, right?


 
I havent but their auctions always have auth shoes and many tpfers have recommended them in the past as good sellers.


----------



## socalboo

^^Thanks leda!


----------



## evolkatie

ledaatomica said:


> these are authentic



Thank you Leda


----------



## JetSetGo!

dallas said:


> I have purchased from OnlyModa and she is an excellent seller.



Me too! She's a trustworthy seller!


----------



## socalboo

dallas said:


> I have purchased from OnlyModa and she is an excellent seller.





JetSetGo! said:


> Me too! She's a trustworthy seller!



Thank you *dallas & Jet*! The ballerinas that I ordered from Barney's came today and they're too big. But that's okay! I'm going to return those and get these Decolletes from OnlyModa then!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay!


----------



## summer1030

Hey girls, wat about those? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

summer1030 said:


> Hey girls, wat about those?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pigalle-Shoes-35-5-5-5-36-6-35_W0QQitemZ230259515680QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
They look good to me


----------



## mlm4485

Authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280231939617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## JRed

mlm, they look authentic to me.


----------



## Q_GRL

Help! I am new here and was hoping you ladies could help me out. Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## ArmyFashionista

HI eveyone I am new here, and I have browsed around and it seems everyone knows there stuff here!  Well I found a pair of christian louboutins and they are suede boots that are used. I love these boots, and wasn't sure if they were authentic or not. Here is a photos on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Fab-black-suede-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-platform-BOOTS-36-5_W0QQitemZ370056270626QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks for all your help


----------



## ArmyFashionista

HI eveyone I am new here, and I have browsed around and it seems everyone knows there stuff here! Well I found a pair of christian louboutins and they are suede boots that are used. I love these boots, and wasn't sure if they were authentic or not. Here is a photos on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Fab-black-suede-...QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks for all your help 
Maryann


----------



## ledaatomica

ArmyFashionista said:


> HI eveyone I am new here, and I have browsed around and it seems everyone knows there stuff here! Well I found a pair of christian louboutins and they are suede boots that are used. I love these boots, and wasn't sure if they were authentic or not. Here is a photos on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Fab-black-suede-...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> Maryann


 

these are authentic.


----------



## lawchick

Q_GRL said:


> Help! I am new here and was hoping you ladies could help me out. Are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Decollete-Shoes_W0QQitemZ280233257578QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!


 
The silhouette of that pair looks really off to me.  I have a pair of the Vernice Decolette in black patent with the wooden platform and heel and they do not look like that.
I'm not an expert so wait for others to help you.


----------



## javaboo

mlm4485 said:


> Authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280231939617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018



 Authentic.



Q_GRL said:


> Help! I am new here and was hoping you ladies could help me out. Are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Decollete-Shoes_W0QQitemZ280233257578QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!



Those look weird... like someone squashed it or something. I wouldn't buy these.



ArmyFashionista said:


> HI eveyone I am new here, and I have browsed around and it seems everyone knows there stuff here!  Well I found a pair of christian louboutins and they are suede boots that are used. I love these boots, and wasn't sure if they were authentic or not. Here is a photos on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Fab-black-suede-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-platform-BOOTS-36-5_W0QQitemZ370056270626QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks for all your help



Looks good to me!


----------



## Q_GRL

Thanks Ladies! I had a feeling and wanted to check with the experts. The search continues.


----------



## ArmyFashionista

Thanks javaboo! your expertise is appreciated!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

ledaatomica said:


> these arent authentic I think because of the other listings that worry me ... the city girls look really off. I would be worried about this seller in general. I would wait for another opinion though



These look ALOT like the fake NPs they had on **ffer, that they were making in pink and nude patent. RUN AWAY!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those Red Decolzeps are definitely fake....


----------



## ArmyFashionista

These are suspect...so cheap to be NIB, what do you guys think? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BRUGES-pump-shoes-cork-36-37-38-39_W0QQitemZ270244309106QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karwood

ArmyFashionista said:


> These are suspect...so cheap to be NIB, what do you guys think? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
*FAKE!!!!!!!!!!* This Seller has been reported sooooo many times for selling fakes. The auction gets removed, but the seller continues to re-post these crappy fake CLs over and over. Stay away from Snow White!!!


----------



## ArmyFashionista

Yea...totally figured.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Snowwhite (on eBay) is totally my nemesis right now....

Our own lovely Snowwhite on tPF is pure as the driven snow...


----------



## Q_GRL

Well I came across these what do you all think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ The shoes and seller look good to me!


----------



## bellapsyd

please help!

peep toe: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190227213420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

architeks (?) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330241599899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## canismajor

The peep-toes are called Materna and look good... 



bellapsyd said:


> please help!
> 
> peep toe: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190227213420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## ArmyFashionista

Jetset you know I am counting on you for this one. As you can see I am on a hunt for Burges'. She seems legite I heard she was good through purse forum "naturalgasgirl" but I'll throw in the pic to see what you guys think. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120265981255


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Naturalgasgirl is a very reputable seller.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Army* NGG is expensive, but always the real deal. Sometime peace of mind comes at a price.


----------



## bellapsyd

xnplo said:


> The peep-toes are called Materna and look good...



thanks!  

anyone for these ones?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150254170289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Oops! That's a Luella handbag.


----------



## Q_GRL

Thanks JetSet!!! Now to decide if the black will due or to keep looking for the red.


----------



## bellapsyd

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Oops! That's a Luella handbag.



ahh sorry!! here are the shoes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330241599899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## lovely&amazing

what about these?? I shouldn't even be *thinking* about them..._but_...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120270494175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## singtong

these are lovely, too good to be true?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA x


----------



## singtong

lovely, I think that those are fake from the box but I could be wrong

x


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lovely* Those pix are terrible, so it's impossible to day. But you know the rule...if it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## laureenthemean

bellapsyd said:


> ahh sorry!! here are the shoes:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330241599899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


I'm not sure about these.  The seller has sold authentic CL before, but with Architeks, you can never be too sure.


----------



## JetSetGo!

bellapsyd said:


> ahh sorry!! here are the shoes:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330241599899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014



I would definitely want more pix. As Laureen said, she has sold some authentics, but her pix for these are not very informative.


----------



## JetSetGo!

singtong said:


> these are lovely, too good to be true?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I've never seen those before. Again, more pix would be necessary. The style is a little odd  covering a red toe with crystals. I wonder if someone did that themselves?


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> I've never seen those before. Again, more pix would be necessary. The style is a little odd  covering a red toe with crystals. I wonder if someone did that themselves?


I was wondering that too!


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> I've never seen those before. Again, more pix would be necessary. The style is a little odd  covering a red toe with crystals. I wonder if someone did that themselves?


 
What if someone "_bedazzled_" them...

Too bad about the Rolando's, but you are so right...if it seems to good to be true...


----------



## eggpudding

^They definitely look stuck on.. or bedazzled . Ick!!


----------



## lawchick

singtong said:


> these are lovely, too good to be true?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-crystal-peeptoe-shoes_W0QQitemZ130228967569QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA x


 
It could be the angle of the photo but the type looks crooked, especially the "Made In Italy" part.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> What if someone "_bedazzled_" them...



Soooo funny!


----------



## lychee124

How do these "sometimes" look?  I have the beige ones, but I'm liking the black ones now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

lychee124 said:


> How do these "sometimes" look?  I have the beige ones, but I'm liking the black ones now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Look good to me.


----------



## singtong

what style are these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=270243977989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

thanks x


----------



## JetSetGo!

lychee124 said:


> How do these "sometimes" look?  I have the beige ones, but I'm liking the black ones now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These look good. Good pix, good seller.


----------



## JetSetGo!

singtong said:


> what style are these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=270243977989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> 
> thanks x



These are the O My Slings. They are basically a Decollete 868 Slingback. Beautiful!


----------



## tropicgal

Can someone have a look and see if they think they are the real thing?
Also, sizing. I wear an 8.5.  Should I go with 38.5 or 39?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130228033548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## laureenthemean

^You forgot the link to the auction.


----------



## tropicgal

Yes, I went back and added it.  So sorry and thanks for answering!


----------



## laureenthemean

tropicgal said:


> Can someone have a look and see if they think they are the real thing?
> Also, sizing. I wear an 8.5.  Should I go with 38.5 or 39?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130228033548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


They look good to me.  As far as sizing, it depends on your foot.  I'm usually a US 8.5, but took a 39 for the Pigalle 100, though I might have been able to do a 38.5.  I have wide feet, so if you have narrow-to-normal-width feet, you should go with 38.5.  This auction is for size 39.5, though, which would definitely be too big for you.  Hope that helps!


----------



## tropicgal

Thanks so much!  Will continue my surf!


----------



## tropicgal

Is there any particular style that you may go with a 1/2 size larger most of the time...like with patent leather styles?


----------



## laureenthemean

Most styles you should go up half a size, and sometimes a full sizes, sometimes down a size...the sizing is really erratic.  I would recommend trying shoes on if you can, but if not, we have a sizing thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/christian-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020.html


----------



## tropicgal

Super!  That was my next question!


----------



## tropicgal

The 100 or 120 refers to the heel height, correct?


----------



## laureenthemean

tropicgal said:


> The 100 or 120 refers to the heel height, correct?


Yup, and the sizing can be different according to the heel height.


----------



## lychee124

Thanks for your help, Laureenthemean and jetset!


----------



## Daydrmer

Can someone tell me what style these are? Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

That is the Declic. Gorgeous! I've only heard of them in Patent. I've never seen them!


----------



## Daydrmer

Oh Okay I thought they looked liked the Declic but I didnt think they came in patent leather. Do you kno how the size runs?


----------



## javaboo

Daydrmer said:


> Oh Okay I thought they looked liked the Declic but I didnt think they came in patent leather. Do you kno how the size runs?



Those look like the 120mm/130mm ones so they would run TTS or 1/2 down from your US size.

I got the regular 100mm ones and they were TTS for me.


----------



## Daydrmer

Well darn, I was hoping I would be able to squeeze my size 41 feet in those size 40s


----------



## JetSetGo!

I went up a half size in the Declic. A full size might be too big though.


----------



## lvpiggy

JetSetGo! said:


> I went up a half size in the Declic. A full size might be too big though.


 
JetSet - how can you tell it's the declic?  At first glance I totally thought it was the patent clichy 120 that I have - is it the heel?  that's the only thing that looks sort of different when I compare the pix . . . 

TIA!  tryin to get educated :shame:


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy said:


> JetSet - how can you tell it's the declic?  At first glance I totally thought it was the patent clichy 120 that I have - is it the heel?  that's the only thing that looks sort of different when I compare the pix . . .
> 
> TIA!  tryin to get educated :shame:


The toe is also a bit thicker, b/c of the hidden platform.  That's what gave it away for me.


----------



## singtong

uh oh, bought these on a whim....

please tell me they are ok

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160246261899

x


----------



## singtong

are these already being faked? guess so with them in a range of sizes and at $220!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

x


----------



## JRed

singtong said:


> are these already being faked? guess so with them in a range of sizes and at $220!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> x



they look like stock pics so i can't really say what the real pairs will look like.  i'd ask for actual pics of the shoes but for that price, i'd say they're probably not legit.


----------



## JetSetGo!

singtong said:


> uh oh, bought these on a whim....please tell me they are ok
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160246261899



Congrats! These look good to me.

*lvpiggy* as the lovely *laureen* said, the toe is a bit thicker.


----------



## JetSetGo!

JRed said:


> they look like stock pics so i can't really say what the real pairs will look like.  i'd ask for actual pics of the shoes but for that price, i'd say they're probably not legit.




I've asked this seller for actual photos. I believe they must be selling fakes. Those prices are absurd.


----------



## singtong

thanks JSG, you are my CL mother, I always feel happier if I have yours (and others) opinions first!

(by the way I am no way implying that you are old enough to be my mother....

....ok this is when friends would tell me to stop digging!)

thank you x


----------



## teddykins

Does anyone know if these are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=180251582760&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Thanks!


----------



## lovely&amazing

teddykins said:


> Does anyone know if these are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180251582760&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
> 
> Thanks!


 

My two cents are STAY AWAY.  Item location is a big tip off and they are blatantly using Saks link (illegal) as a selling tool.  These are being faked by the truckload.  "_Trusted Seller_" means nothing if the recipient of the fake shoes doesn't know they've been diddled.

Ask for legitimate pictures of the shoe being sold (at every angle) along with pics of the box and dustbag and I am 99.9% sure it will be the outcome I predicted.  

Of course, I'm just super-skeptical, but for very justified reasons...

Good luck!


----------



## laureenthemean

What do you guys think of these?  I think I heard that nude NPs are being faked, and when I asked the seller about the size (title says 39, description says 38), they said that the auction was for a 38, but they also had a 39 they'd be listing soon.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260249762977&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Kamilla850

^^They don't look good to me, I would stay away.


----------



## teddykins

lovely&amazing said:


> My two cents are STAY AWAY. Item location is a big tip off and they are blatantly using Saks link (illegal) as a selling tool. These are being faked by the truckload. "_Trusted Seller_" means nothing if the recipient of the fake shoes doesn't know they've been diddled.
> 
> Ask for legitimate pictures of the shoe being sold (at every angle) along with pics of the box and dustbag and I am 99.9% sure it will be the outcome I predicted.
> 
> Of course, I'm just super-skeptical, but for very justified reasons...
> 
> Good luck!


 


Thanks for all your help ladies! Seller has sent me pictures of the shoes - do these make it any clearer to buy or not to buy?! Thanks!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

laureenthemean said:


> What do you guys think of these? I think I heard that nude NPs are being faked, and when I asked the seller about the size (title says 39, description says 38), they said that the auction was for a 38, but they also had a 39 they'd be listing soon.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260249762977&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




NO! Those are the fakes from ioffer. STAY AWAY! God those look BAD.


----------



## teddykins

MKWMDA said:


> NO! Those are the fakes from ioffer. STAY AWAY! God those look BAD.


 

Thanks! Almost made an expensive mistake!


----------



## teddykins

Oh wait, sorry, i thought MKWMA that was in relation to the city girl shoes i posted.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *Kamilla* and *MKWMDA*.  I kind of figured they were fakes, but wanted to post them on here in case anyone else was eyeing them.


----------



## evolkatie

Can someone auth these for me? 














I think they might be fakes but I want to be sure.
Thanks!


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> Can someone auth these for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they might be fakes but I want to be sure.
> Thanks!



I am no expert but there is something off about them.  I hope someone can help you!

June


----------



## laureenthemean

evolkatie said:


> Can someone auth these for me?
> I think they might be fakes but I want to be sure.
> Thanks!


I can't say for sure because I don't have these shoes, but they don't look good to me.  There are a couple little details that bother me, and overall they look cheap.  JMO.


----------



## laureenthemean

teddykins said:


> Thanks for all your help ladies! Seller has sent me pictures of the shoes - do these make it any clearer to buy or not to buy?! Thanks!!!


I can't say for sure, but these look good to me.  I've seen the fakes of the brown version, and they were just _awful_.  These look like quality.


----------



## singtong

evol - fake as the day is bright, the box is a funny colour for one, I dont have these shoes but that box is awful! Plus the shoes look awful too! 

plus i think one of the photos is taken from someone else (the second one) and I'm pretty sure I've seen that one on fake listings before!

x


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks everyone


----------



## lorrmich

What about these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300232641306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

I have never seen this color before on this shoe.  Not sure if I really like it or not.  There is also a gray currently listed same size.  Trying to decide.  TIA


----------



## ledaatomica

lorrmich said:


> What about these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300232641306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> I have never seen this color before on this shoe. Not sure if I really like it or not. There is also a gray currently listed same size. Trying to decide. TIA


 
These look like Metalikas and require a 1/2 to a full size up from your true US size. They look very much authentic. I very much like the Lady Gres that this seller has posted as well!


----------



## Leescah

Hi there! This thread is really useful (and eye opening)!! 

I'm very new to all of this -  can any of you tell whether these Lapono's are the real deal or not:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=180250099996&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29

Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Mushroomcity is a reliable seller of authentic shoes. Yay!


----------



## Leescah

Thanks JetSetGo! That's a relief to hear! Now all I have to do is pusuade my boyfriend that I NEED these (problem is, we're saving for a house (ergh. Mortgages. They get in the way of everything) and he seems to think that by me spending £300 on a pair of shoes this means that I'm not committing the money to the house fund - which is true because I cant afford to be both responsible and a shoe lover!!). 

Although my birthday is coming up real soon... that could be the way forward actually!

Watch this space!


----------



## lorrmich

ledaatomica said:


> These look like Metalikas and require a 1/2 to a full size up from your true US size. They look very much authentic. I very much like the Lady Gres that this seller has posted as well!


 
thanks leda.  I agree the lady gres are gorgeous, but I think they are too small.  I am still on the lookout for a pair to add to my collection.


----------



## ledaatomica

lorrmich said:


> thanks leda. I agree the lady gres are gorgeous, but I think they are too small. I am still on the lookout for a pair to add to my collection.


 
too small for you too big for me .. how awful is that!


----------



## so-phisticated

kinda late cuz i already bid on these, but i thought i'd check just in case!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=130228255470


----------



## ledaatomica

so-phisticated said:


> kinda late cuz i already bid on these, but i thought i'd check just in case!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=130228255470


 
these are authentic.


----------



## laureenthemean

so-phisticated said:


> kinda late cuz i already bid on these, but i thought i'd check just in case!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=130228255470


I think these are good.  I don't think the espadrilles are faked (yet).


----------



## so-phisticated

yayyyyyyyyy!! thankgod!  thanks girls!!!


----------



## keekee

opinions on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...kparms=72:552|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14 

TIA!


----------



## ledaatomica

keekee said:


> opinions on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOYO-NUDE-PATENT-PUMP-38-41_W0QQitemZ300231650469QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300231650469&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> TIA!


 
these are authentic and from a reputable seller who some TPFers have vouched for already.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Uh-oh...let's talk about these Ambrosinas...why do I feel like I've seen these pix before? 
_Aren't these Ashakes's pix???? _

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISITAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISITAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Leescah* Ooooh birthday's are good!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yes those are *Ashakes* pics! As soon as I saw them I recognized the pics LOL! 

Ew- selling fake shoes AND stealing pictures gets you reported. Done and done.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ 
I was thinking...I know those beautiful ankles!


Oooohhh...I soooo hate that. it makes me want terrible things to happen to this person.


----------



## Jzlyn

Hi ladies, need help with authenticating these: 
1) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
2) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Both real &#8211; and both beautiful!


----------



## Jzlyn

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Both real  and both beautiful!


 
Thanks dear!


----------



## betty*00

Hi everyone, 
Hopefully I copied the link right. Can you confirm if these are auth? 
Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

betty*00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hopefully I copied the link right. Can you confirm if these are auth?
> Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
yes these are authentic and onlymoda is a reputable seller.


----------



## betty*00

Thanks *leda*! I'm just surprised they are still available after a few days because these are hard to get shoes. I am very tempted but have never tried these before and know that they fit big.


----------



## ledaatomica

*betty*00* you are right they definately run big. I got mine 1 full size down from my regular CL size.


----------



## betty*00

*leda*, 1 full size..yikes! They definitely won't fit me then


----------



## ledaatomica

betty*00 said:


> *leda*, 1 full size..yikes! They definitely won't fit me then


 
oh I am sorry to hear. If you are typically a US 5.5 or even US 6 and usually take a 36 in CLs then Those should fit pretty ok. 


Last time I was at the CL boutique in Vegas they had these pailletes helmuts, this was in late april. Try giving them a call to see if they have your size.


----------



## more_CHOOS

betty*00 said:


> *leda*, 1 full size..yikes! They definitely won't fit me then


 
i usually wear 35 in all my shoes and I bought a pair of helmuts a few months ago in sz 35 --they were a little big, but i took them to a cobbler and he added padding to the soles and they fit me just fine now.  i also added heel grips for a great fit


----------



## betty*00

Thanks *leda* and *Choos*! I will keep what you said in mind


----------



## lovely&amazing

teddykins said:


> Thanks for all your help ladies! Seller has sent me pictures of the shoes - do these make it any clearer to buy or not to buy?! Thanks!!!


 

I have to admit...the shoes and the box look okay.  May be worth the gamble...


----------



## FancyFashions

Are these No Prives authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110261764277&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## ledaatomica

FancyFashions said:


> Are these No Prives authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110261764277&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


 

authentic and so hot!


----------



## aki_sato

Can I please check this VP with you ladies whether its authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA 

And also if its okay to ask, does anyone know what is the RRP_


----------



## ledaatomica

aki_sato said:


> Can I please check this VP with you ladies whether its authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-LACE-PLATFORM-PUMP-37_W0QQitemZ300232205560QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA
> 
> And also if its okay to ask, does anyone know what is the RRP_


 

this is a Zoyo Zeppa and not a VP. Its authentic and seller is reputable too. Retail was $725 if I remember correctly.


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you *ledaatomica *


----------



## aki_sato

And if its okay...
How about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-BLUE-PYTHON...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I am sorry to ask about the RRP again..
At the moment I am on holiday in Spain and I saw it yesterday in one of the local boutique for 860 euro...
I was just wondering whether it would be cheaper to get it from here minus the VAT or the price on the ebay one is much more expensive..

Many thanks


----------



## ledaatomica

aki_sato said:


> And if its okay...
> How about this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-BLUE-PYTHON-sz-37-Christian-Louboutin-FONTANETE_W0QQitemZ250257745270QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I am sorry to ask about the RRP again..
> At the moment I am on holiday in Spain and I saw it yesterday in one of the local boutique for 860 euro...
> I was just wondering whether it would be cheaper to get it from here minus the VAT or the price on the ebay one is much more expensive..
> 
> Many thanks


 

these are authentic too. Not sure of the retail. Pretty sure it was about $200 less than the listed auction. Some ladies here have the Python Fontanete and can chime about about its retail price


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180253571001&_trksid=p2759.l1259

What do we think of those? I found them while looking for some leopard ponyhair ANYTHING, and these pics look like the fakes I found on Ioffer. What do you think?


----------



## singtong

^ they dont look very nice thats for sure, less sexy more roadside trash

x


----------



## MKWMDA

BINGO. 

I asked for more pictures. Lets see what they say!


----------



## 8seventeen19

FancyFashions said:


> Are these No Prives authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110261764277&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


 
These are.. I've bought from this seller before. He's great!!!


----------



## aki_sato

ledaatomica said:


> these are authentic too. Not sure of the retail. Pretty sure it was about $200 less than the listed auction. Some ladies here have the Python Fontanete and can chime about about its retail price



Thank you again *ledaatomica *

and also about the RRP...I guess I should not buy it from Spain then cos its so much more than the ebay auction and even the ebay auction you said its already 200 more than RRP..


----------



## Kamilla850

Those leopard NPs are


----------



## Stinas

^^Yup...they look like Nine West ones actually....just looks like they did the sole & the inside.  It makes me sick to see how people can do this.


----------



## JRed

MKWMDA said:


> BINGO.
> 
> I asked for more pictures. Lets see what they say!



it definitely looks like a no.


----------



## heat97

How are these? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledaatomica

heat97 said:


> How are these? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-Zeppa-Pumps_W0QQitemZ170228360542QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

these look good


----------



## ledaatomica

MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180253571001&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> What do we think of those? I found them while looking for some leopard ponyhair ANYTHING, and these pics look like the fakes I found on Ioffer. What do you think?


 
the peep size looks too wide and the pattern on the leopard pony looks a little off, the spots too they are too "even" which is not the case with typical leopard pony CLs . I would ask for more pictures on this one. I almost feel like when you touch these they will feel SO different from the CL pony hair.


----------



## heat97

thanks leda


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

black greasepaint pigalles? Can anyone authenticate this seller? She/He also mentions tpf in the listing!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I don't know much about CLs but I never knew they made pigalle 120s in greasepaint! Also...is $599 a good price for these? I feel like most of these sellers are ripping us off with high prices considering some of these shoes I'm finding on Ebay are on sale for WAY less at places like Saks and Neimans.


----------



## Chins4

JCinwrppingppr said:


> black greasepaint pigalles? Can anyone authenticate this seller? She/He also mentions tpf in the listing!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Glitter-Patent-Pigalle-39-5_W0QQitemZ320262136339QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I don't know much about CLs but I never knew they made pigalle 120s in greasepaint! Also...is $599 a good price for these? I feel like most of these sellers are ripping us off with high prices considering some of these shoes I'm finding on Ebay are on sale for WAY less at places like Saks and Neimans.


 
I can vouch for this seller - a fellow TPFer 

I bought black greasepaint Pigalles from the Las Vegas boutique - they were TDF, but unfortunately too big for me


----------



## missbubblie

hey ladies, is this pair of decollete authentic?  thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=120271243122


----------



## ally143

Please let me know what you think of this auction

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

THanks, Chins!! I'm gonna look into buying those...I might have to wait for my next paycheck lol


----------



## ledaatomica

ally143 said:


> Please let me know what you think of this auction
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Satrinxa-brown-wood-rope-shoe-38-8_W0QQitemZ260250545561QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!


 

seller sells auth items. tpfers purchased authentic cls from them


----------



## more_CHOOS

CAN SOMEONE AUTHENTICATE FOR ME...TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> CAN SOMEONE AUTHENTICATE FOR ME...TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Looks good!


----------



## daisyduke947

These look real, but did are these actually legit? I had no idea they came in flannel:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks Laureen!!


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> These look real, but did are these actually legit? I had no idea they came in flannel:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!


Sometimes different countries get different materials/colors that other countries don't get.  Those flannel Lady Gres are beautiful, though.  They look good to me, but I've never seen these IRL, so I'm not sure.  I have seen some fake Lady Gres, though, and these do not look like the fakes I saw.


----------



## daisyduke947

Okay, thanks laureen! They look alright to me, definitely a very nice "fake", if they are one! But that person selling them is from the UK, so you're probably right.  Thank you laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> Okay, thanks laureen! They look alright to me, definitely a very nice "fake", if they are one! But that person selling them is from the UK, so you're probably right.  Thank you laureen!


You're welcome!  I see you've started a wishlist...


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> You're welcome!  I see you've started a wishlist...



Hehe! I decided I'd put my favourites in there.  But yes, if I could have any pairs before I die, I'd like to have all three and then I could die happy. Hahaha.


----------



## stateofgrace

Thoughts on these? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

stateofgrace said:


> Thoughts on these? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-very-prive-black-leather-heels-37_W0QQitemZ270246505562QQihZ017QQcategoryZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


STAY AWAY!  I checked that and her other auctions, and I'm pretty sure all her pictures are stolen, and a lot of them are stolen pictures of fake shoes!


----------



## stateofgrace

Thanks! I was doubtful with the multiple auctions and prices but it's so good to know you girls are here 

How about these? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=260249134299&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## laureenthemean

^Those look good.


----------



## madamelizaking

Why do these look supremely fake to me?





http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## madem0iselle

Authentic? looks good to me


----------



## laureenthemean

madamelizaking said:


> Why do these look supremely fake to me?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-PINK-slingbacks-size-38-7-5-8_W0QQitemZ280237130939QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I'm not entirely sure, but it looks like the picture was just taken at a bad angle.  Also, I think the color kind of makes them look cheap as well.


----------



## Kamilla850

Madame, those pink NPs are awful fakes BLAH!


----------



## Souzie

Hi
what about these? 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170230047117&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## ledaatomica

xsouzie said:


> Hi
> what about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170230047117&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


 
those are good.

*madamelizaking *the shape of the shoe is extremely wrong and the color is awful. bubblegum CLs look alot better and have a more vibrant color. If these are authentic I still wouldnt buy them.  I would stay away. In addition 0 feedback sellers are generally a NONO for me.


----------



## ledaatomica

madem0iselle said:


> Authentic? looks good to me


 

I cannot see your pictures. can you post a link instead?


----------



## Souzie

ledaatomica said:


> those are good.


 
Thanks Leda!!


----------



## LOUBOUTIN_LOVER

Hello to all of you Louboutin experts out there,
I'm sure you can tell me more about these :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350020214543&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022

Please help me. Thanks .


----------



## LOUBOUTIN_LOVER

Huh, I really need your expertise  :
Are these good ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350070133731&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022

Have a great day !


----------



## LOUBOUTIN_LOVER

wrong link...oops..sorry, pls disregard


----------



## laureenthemean

LOUBOUTIN_LOVER said:


> Hello to all of you Louboutin experts out there,
> I'm sure you can tell me more about these :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350020214543&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022
> 
> Please help me. Thanks .


Those are good.


----------



## Rog

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180253730634&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:IE:11

What do ye lovely experts make of my new shoes my very first Loubs The Minibout.


----------



## MKWMDA

I cant open it, it says page not responding. Can you post the pics here?


----------



## laureenthemean

Rog said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?
> 
> ViewItem&item=180253730634&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:IE:11
> 
> What do ye lovely experts make of my new shoes my very firt Loubs.
> 
> 
> I'd love some feed back thanks 2nd pic was emailed to me by the seller the ebay listing pic looks copied from another site or something


The link isn't working. Can you post it again, or just the auction number?


----------



## Rog

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:IE:11&item=180253730634

Oh no I hope this works I was thrilled to find this website too like my own secret Loubs club as you can see Im in Ireland and my friend and I are obsessed.  She just bought a pair from Brown Thomas (our version of Barneys of Bergdorf) for her wedding in December and Im her Chief Bridesmaid and want some for the day too.  If this link doesn't work ill try something else.ush:


----------



## MKWMDA

Rog, I dont know. Those pics look REALLY generic, like they were taken from NAP or something. 

Ask the seller if they have pics from the actual shoes.

Given that they are in Hong Kong, I would be nervous. I know there is a wonderful CL boutique there, but it is also where almost all of the counterfeits come from.

The Minibouts are a VERY highly faked style, and if you will get me REAL pictures from the seller, and stress that you need pictures of the ACTUAL SHOE, I can authenticate them for you very easily. 

This may be a tough one. Have you paid yet? We may have to play hardball.


----------



## laureenthemean

Rog said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME%3AB%3AEOIBSA%3AIE%3A11&item=180253730634
> 
> Oh no I hope this works I was thrilled to find this website too like my own secret Loubs club as you can see Im in Ireland and my friend and I are obsessed.  She just bought a pair from Brown Thomas (our version of Barneys of Bergdorf) for her wedding in December and Im her Chief Bridesmaid and want some for the day too.  If this link doesn't work ill try something else.ush:


I can't say for sure without seeing actual pictures, but the signs are bad:  Only stolen stock photos, the same shoe in many sizes, SUPER low price, and both the Minibout and the City Girl (the other Louboutins she is selling) are highly faked.


----------



## MKWMDA

Rog, BAIL NOW. If you havent already paid her then DONT. There is no point taking a chance on something this expensive, you should be able to be totally assured that they are 100% authentic. If the seller cant -or wont- do that, then run far, far away.


----------



## lovely&amazing

MKWMDA said:


> Rog, BAIL NOW. If you havent already paid her then DONT. There is no point taking a chance on something this expensive, you should be able to be totally assured that they are 100% authentic. If the seller cant -or wont- do that, then run far, far away.


 

I totally agree. Run, *Rog*.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ok, so I've been looking for these a while now, and I've finally spotted them but  afraid that they might be fakes. Are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ok, so I've been looking for these a while now, and I've finally spotted them but  afraid that they might be fakes. Are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-RARE-PINK-PYTHON-LAFALAISE-HEELS_W0QQitemZ250259815516QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Those look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*LadyLoub* These look good to me too.


----------



## mystically

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250260556816&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting

These have to be too good to be true...


----------



## ledaatomica

mystically said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250260556816&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting
> 
> These have to be too good to be true...


 

sorry but these look damn good to me! wait for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## 8seventeen19

OF COURSE they are a 40!!!! I do see a small tag in the left hand corner.... I would ask for a front shot to see the toes or something...


----------



## Stinas

mystically said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250260556816&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting
> 
> These have to be too good to be true...



Ask for more photos & large pics...close ups of all angles.
It looks like the first pic has a watermark in the corner.  Maybe the seller is stealing them from a site like TPF.  Be careful.
The price it too good to be true.  People would pay close to 1k for those shoes.


----------



## laureenthemean

mystically said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250260556816&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting
> 
> These have to be too good to be true...


I wouldn't do it.  It looks like they stole a picture and tried to erase the watermark.


----------



## laureenthemean

Look at the bottom of this page:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/fake-christian-louboutins-281043-43.html
I believe the stolen pictures are from the ebay user rodeodrivefashionista, a fellow tPFer.


----------



## evolkatie

I'm sure the pics are stolen. plus, the ugly rug that's in the rest of her auctions isn't in the listing w/ the CLs


----------



## ledaatomica

wow you guys have a good eye indeed. the pics look authentic but it looks like RDFs pictures for sure with the watermark removed. Still before reporting the auction I would ask for more pictures for sure.


----------



## enigma*cr

Hi there,

sorry to ask after I bid and won...Please tell me what you think?  I hope it is authentic before I post pmt...Thank you.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290238556846


----------



## laureenthemean

enigma*cr said:


> Hi there,
> 
> sorry to ask after I bid and won...Please tell me what you think?  I hope it is authentic before I post pmt...Thank you.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290238556846


This person has sold fakes before.  That said, it's really hard to tell the authenticity of these shoes with so few pictures.  Maybe you could ask for more pictures?


----------



## Rog

http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn233/roisinog/Christian Louboutin/

Hi Again Ladies,

I requested my seller in Hong Kong to send me some actual pictures of my newly purchsed Minibouts (Yep i bought them first :shame

Its taken me all morning to try and post the pics if this doesn't work i'll have to give up annoying you all.

What do you think of these real or not (I'll wear them anywway if they fit )
Roisin


----------



## laureenthemean

Rog said:


> http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn233/roisinog/Christian Louboutin/
> 
> Hi Again Ladies,
> 
> I requested my seller in Hong Kong to send me some actual pictures of my newly purchsed Minibouts (Yep i bought them first :shame
> 
> Its taken me all morning to try and post the pics if this doesn't work i'll have to give up annoying you all.
> 
> What do you think of these real or not (I'll wear them anywway if they fit )
> Roisin


These are fake.


----------



## Rog

Awe no really 
I was delighted when I got the real pics yesterday afternoon from the seller. 
At least where Im from most of the gals have never heard of Louboutins (so won't know fakes) so there will just be me and the Bride and other bridesmaid in Christian Louboutins for the Wedding Day.
They are 520 euro on netaporter $805 and I got them for 190 euro $294.  I hope they are not pretty obvious when they arrive.
Thanks so much for taking a look Im loving this site.

Roisin


----------



## laureenthemean

^They're not on sale at net-a-porter?  They're on sale on the US site for $548.


----------



## Rog

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/27343

Althought these aren't black they are grey they were what I was using as a cost equivalent, still lotsa money I'd love the Black Satin Loubs with the Bow at the side i might save up and buy in person than being stung on cyberspace again

Roisin


----------



## laureenthemean

You can still find good deals on ebay, just post here first!


----------



## Rog

Thanks I definetely will  Now I must drool over more of yere shoe pictures before finally getting some work done and going home my day is nearly done..


----------



## evolkatie

Hey Rog, you're not going to keep the fake minibouts right? It might be a hassle but you should really file a dispute against that or see if the seller will refund you.


----------



## Rog

Do you think so??? She isn't going to be dispatching them until Friday what should I do now contact her with a gimme proof email or tell her i had the pictures analysed???


----------



## evolkatie

I really think you should see if the seller will refund you. It's illegal to buy/sell fake goods.

Also... can someone do an auth check for me? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

the price is too good to be true lol


----------



## laureenthemean

^I really don't think that style/color is popular enough to be faked.


----------



## Rog

Well got a email from my seller stating she genuinely got all her shoes from local CL store and has good feedback from buyers for other shoes chanel etc. She has offered me a full refund if I don't want them.
I dunno what to do i still love them and would never have known the difference...


----------



## laureenthemean

Rog said:


> Well got a email from my seller stating she genuinely got all her shoes from local CL store and has good feedback from buyers for other shoes chanel etc. She has offered me a full refund if I don't want them.
> I dunno what to do i still love them and would never have known the difference...


Personally, I would rather get the refund.  You can find real CLs on sale for that price, or find a good deal on ebay.


----------



## Rog

Im gonna have to go home and think about this one tonight.  Thanks for all feedback im sure i'll be back with more shoes very shortly for verification.

Roisin


----------



## LOUBOUTIN_LOVER

Thank you Laureen for your expertise on the pink fishnet Louboutins.
What do you girls think about this one :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-CHRISTI...ryZ80639QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I know that of this cork bruges style there are countless fakes on  Ebay.
Do you think this one is a fake, too ?

A great day to all of you !

Hugs, Tina


----------



## hlfinn

think about this rog- 300 is still a lot of money. would you really like to spend 300 on knockoffs? you could spend less and get a terrific pair of shoes that are not cl or you could spend a little more (or if you're diligent maybe even the same amount) for the real deal. fine, they look like cls- but that's a lot of money to spend on shoes that just _look _like cls.


----------



## karwood

mystically said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250260556816&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting
> 
> These have to be too good to be true...


 
this auction has been reported and removed. The photos were stolen from a member tPF. That is why the CLs looked authentic, because the pictures were authentic CLs.

Don't forget to watermark your pix!


----------



## ceseeber

quick question: is the eBay seller yxiangyxiang reputable?
thanks!


----------



## karwood

Rog said:


> Im gonna have to go home and think about this one tonight. Thanks for all feedback im sure i'll be back with more shoes very shortly for verification.
> 
> Roisin


 
Rog, Buying these shoes will  only encourages this thief to steal from more people by selling  more counterfeit products


----------



## MKWMDA

ceseeber said:


> quick question: is the eBay seller yxiangyxiang reputable?
> thanks!



They seem to be. The shoes I have seen them selling have been authentic. They also use alot of pictures that are in the celebrities & louboutins thread, so maybe they are a tPF member?


----------



## ceseeber

thanks for your reply. I always get caught up in the excitement of new shoes & getting 35% off, that I neglected checking for authenticity.


----------



## Chins4

Hey girls - do these look ok to you?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260252947100&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## shoecrazy

Chins4 said:


> Hey girls - do these look ok to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260252947100&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016



they look good to me - and that's a good price!


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Hey girls - do these look ok to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260252947100&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins4 said:


> Hey girls - do these look ok to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260252947100&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


 
These are so nice!


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...115&_trkparms=39:1|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Those look fake. Tell me they are fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

MKWMDA said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Pigalle-40-5_W0QQitemZ220247541115QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220247541115&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Those look fake. Tell me they are fake.


Hm, I don't know.  They do look higher than 120mm.  Hopefully *leda* will come and look.


----------



## MKWMDA

I think the shape of the vamp looks off..its not as sleek looking as the other black patent pigalles. 

But if its not fake I want it.


----------



## MKWMDA

Nevermind thats the right one. I skeered myself for a second!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ OOOHH those are HOT you must get them!


----------



## ttramell

Help auth check this please


----------



## laureenthemean

ttramell said:


> Help auth check this please


Need more pictures.


----------



## ttramell

Does this help?


----------



## laureenthemean

^So far they look okay, but I can't say for sure without seeing the soles and the shoes from other angles.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Has anyone seen fake Joli Noeud's yet (Slides, Slings or D'Orsays?)

Not saying they are out there, just want to know if anyone has seen them...


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> Has anyone seen fake Joli Noeud's yet (Slides, Slings or D'Orsays?)
> 
> Not saying they are out there, just want to know if anyone has seen them...


I have not.


----------



## lovely&amazing

laureenthemean said:


> I have not.


 

Music to my ears, *Laureen*...I've got a surprise as soon as I get a hold of my digital camera...


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> Music to my ears, *Laureen*...I've got a surprise as soon as I get a hold of my digital camera...


Oh, did you get the pink Joli Noeuds?!


----------



## niccig

I bought these on ebay a while back, so if they're fakes, it's too late now  I don't think they seem fake-y, but it's my first pair of CL's, and I don't know them in my sleep like you ladies. I'd never seen this style or anything similar before, so that's what made me wonder. Does anyone know the style name?


----------



## laureenthemean

niccig said:


> I bought these on ebay a while back, so if they're fakes, it's too late now  I don't think they seem fake-y, but it's my first pair of CL's, and I don't know them in my sleep like you ladies. I'd never seen this style or anything similar before, so that's what made me wonder. Does anyone know the style name?


They look good, and congrats!  Sorry, can't help you with the style name, but maybe someone else can.


----------



## daisyduke947

They look good, but I'm not sure of the style name either. I've seen shoes that look similar, but no idea. You could call a boutique to ask.


----------



## irishiris8

Hi everyone   These look good to me, but I want to check before hitting the BIN button!  TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250259193838&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## laureenthemean

^Go for it!  I've seen this seller's listings, and they're legit.


----------



## 8seventeen19

irishiris8 said:


> Hi everyone  These look good to me, but I want to check before hitting the BIN button! TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250259193838&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
Oh pretty!


----------



## irishiris8

Just curious, are they the color I've heard referred to as Karey?  And does the price look like a good deal?  Thanks again!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^Yes, those are the red Karey, I believe.  I think the price is okay, but not great.


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks *laureen*   I swear- everytime I ask a question in this forum, you answer in seconds!  You *rock *

I'm actually going to do it!  They're too beautiful to turn down.  I even emailed the seller, and she says she'll do a full refund if they don't fit!!  So you know what this means, I'm officially :banned: til September!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^Congrats, and you're welcome!  Those shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## Missrocks

Authentic or fauxboutins?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^Those look good, and that seller has sold authentic before!


----------



## Missrocks

^Oh, Thank you Laureen!!


----------



## laureenthemean

I hope you get them!  Good luck!


----------



## Chins4

laureenthemean said:


>



Thanks Laureen and Shoeaddict. I love these shoes but I'm slightly concerned about the condition of he scales on the heel area - they look a little rough and lifted. Is this usual and if so can it be fixed? Or am I just paranoid and not used to exotics?


----------



## Chins4

niccig said:


> I bought these on ebay a while back, so if they're fakes, it's too late now  I don't think they seem fake-y, but it's my first pair of CL's, and I don't know them in my sleep like you ladies. I'd never seen this style or anything similar before, so that's what made me wonder. Does anyone know the style name?


 
Those look like Stevas to me - or if they're not they're very similar. See attached pic of my pair that are definitely Stevas


----------



## Rog

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


What do we think of these real or fakes....Im so wary now...Thanks to you lot!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ They look a little off to me, especially from the side. The lines just look wrong.


----------



## laureenthemean

rog said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-christian-louboutin-minibout-zep-942-black-sz-38-8_w0qqitemz110262825432qqihz001qqcategoryz63889qqsspagenamezwdvwqqrdz1qqcmdzviewitem
> 
> 
> What Do We Think Of These Real Or Fakes....im So Wary Now...thanks To You Lot!!!!!!!!


Fake.


----------



## Rog

So I've established I've quite the eye for fakes ush: I'm keeping my money till i get the nak of this as you see I'm quite taken with the minibout but I would kill for a pair of Black Mad Mary's.  How time consuming it is to be in love with Louboutins....


----------



## bagmad73

Hi there, would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this pair of CL flats.
Thanks so much.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260252197344


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins4 said:


> Thanks Laureen and Shoeaddict. I love these shoes but I'm slightly concerned about the condition of he scales on the heel area - they look a little rough and lifted. Is this usual and if so can it be fixed? Or am I just paranoid and not used to exotics?


 
These don't look bad. Conditioner will help and this will just happen over time if condition is not used.


----------



## MKWMDA

niccig said:


> I bought these on ebay a while back, so if they're fakes, it's too late now  I don't think they seem fake-y, but it's my first pair of CL's, and I don't know them in my sleep like you ladies. I'd never seen this style or anything similar before, so that's what made me wonder. Does anyone know the style name?



Omg those are gorgeous! I wish I knew the stylename, I think I must have those!!!

What size are those?


----------



## 8seventeen19

bagmad73 said:


> Hi there, would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this pair of CL flats.
> Thanks so much.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260252197344


 
These are cute! Not popular enough to fake. They look good to me


----------



## karwood

Rog- I think of it more as a hobby i am very passionate about.


----------



## karwood

bagmad73 said:


> Hi there, would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this pair of CL flats.
> Thanks so much.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260252197344


 
ITA with ShoeAddict-


----------



## bagmad73

Thanks so much shoeaddict and karwood!!!!


----------



## niccig

Thanks Chins, those definitely look like the same style.  Do you know how the sizing runs compared to other CL's?  Unfortunately I don't have anywhere to go to try on beautiful Louboutins (closest retailers are 6 or 7 hours away), and I seem to be all over the map in shoe sizing.

MKWMDA, I think we decided that they're Stevas.  Mine are a 38


----------



## Chins4

^Hi Niccig 

I went up a full size - I'm a 37 and my Stevas are 38. To be fair I could have got away with only going up half a size but I just had to have the shoe in that teal colour !


----------



## heat97

i mean are these authentic??? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Prive...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^They look good to me.


----------



## heat97

laureen how would you say they run??


----------



## Stinas

heat97 said:


> i mean are these authentic??? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Prive-Glitter-Slingback-Pumps-New-37_W0QQitemZ180255941789QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Look good to me too!
Go up a half size from your VP size.  NP seem to run a little small.


----------



## heat97

thank you!!!!!!


----------



## lorrmich

I am wondering about these two listings, TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150261423901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180256200418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## laureenthemean

lorrmich said:


> I am wondering about these two listings, TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150261423901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180256200418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


The second listing looks good.  Not sure about the first.


----------



## renateos

What do you think about these? Authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

renateos said:


> What do you think about these? Authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Red-Patent-Yoyo-Zeppa-38-UK-5_W0QQitemZ260253439949QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!


I can't say anything about these shoes specifically, but the seller is definitely selling fake Bruges, so these are probably fake as well.


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

are those real?  TIA


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, I don't know. They do look higher than 120mm. Hopefully *leda* will come and look.


 

it looks ok to me. I need more pictures of the vamp and side of the shoe though for be 100% sure


----------



## laureenthemean

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-red-patent-Yoyo-Zeppa-size-37-5_W0QQitemZ330245032708QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> are those real?  TIA


Looks good!  Love the color!


----------



## evolkatie

laureenthemean said:


> Looks good!  Love the color!



THANK YOU  weee, now i gotta work overtime


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/Adorable-Wedge-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are these okay? It's sort of worrisome because it said the outer shoe is in mint condition, but one has scuffing. Thanks!


----------



## renateos

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What about these?
Thanks


----------



## mia27

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140242667142

Could someone pls tell me if these are authentic? I know the pictures aren't the greatest. Thanks!


----------



## joanniii

Hello lovelies! 
Could I please hear an opinion about these babies?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I know they are simple but would make a great first pair of CLs for a newbie like me!   The only think I'm hesitant about is that the seller is quite new...


Thank you


----------



## evolkatie

mia27 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140242667142
> 
> Could someone pls tell me if these are authentic? I know the pictures aren't the greatest. Thanks!




i read somewhere on the forum that sometimes didn't come in patent. i'd wait for another reply to double check though.


----------



## whiteorleander

i have just bought these. are they authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=360062654936&_fvi=1
thanks a lot in advance


----------



## laureenthemean

mia27 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140242667142
> 
> Could someone pls tell me if these are authentic? I know the pictures aren't the greatest. Thanks!


I think the seller bought fakes unknowingly and is now trying to sell them.  A bunch of listings in her feedback as a buyer have been pulled.


----------



## laureenthemean

whiteorleander said:


> i have just bought these. are they authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360062654936&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D360062654936%26_fvi%3D1
> thanks a lot in advance


I am sure these are not popular enough to be faked, I think you're good.


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Adorable-Wedge-Heels-by-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Sz-35-5_W0QQitemZ230263503439QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Are these okay? It's sort of worrisome because it said the outer shoe is in mint condition, but one has scuffing. Thanks!


Looks authentic, but as far as condition, I would ask for more pictures.


----------



## laureenthemean

renateos said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Black-size-38_W0QQitemZ150261677683QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> What about these?
> Thanks


 *joaniii*, you posted this same auction.  They look very fake to me.


----------



## mlm4485

Authentic?  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160251096900&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=006


----------



## laureenthemean

mlm4485 said:


> Authentic? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160251096900&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=006


 These look authentic, and beautiful!


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> *joaniii*, you posted this same auction.  They look very fake to me.



FAKE

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...QQitemZ150261677683QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQ ssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorrmich

laureenthemean said:


> The second listing looks good. Not sure about the first.


 
thanks laureen.  The first was already bought, BIN.  Good price if it was real.  I also couldn't tell and they were really 1/2 size too big, so it is just as well.


----------



## mlm4485

Thank you!  I snagged these  



laureenthemean said:


> These look authentic, and beautiful!


----------



## luxlover

Hi, could one of you ladies give me an opinion on this shoe. I already won the auction and I want to double check & make sure everything is authentic before I pay. Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150258715691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## laureenthemean

^Oh, you're the lucky winner!  Personally, I have not had any experience with exotics, but I don't think they could fake anything so beautiful.  You can even sort of see the scales from the side.  Congrats!


----------



## luxlover

Picture of the shoe I bought


----------



## daisyduke947

laureenthemean said:


> Looks authentic, but as far as condition, I would ask for more pictures.



Thanks, darling!


----------



## joanniii

laureenthemean said:


> *joaniii*, you posted this same auction.  They look very fake to me.




Oh sorry about that  I just posted what I found. Ooops
But thank you!


----------



## chiangwaiwai

please help me authenticate these shoes, thanks a lot!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IslandSpice

^ They look good to me, but you might want to wait to hear from one of the pros!  Be sure not to go with your regular CL size...for me, they were TTS when I tried them on at Saks.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Ladies - what do you think? I emailed seller and she said she was a inactive tpfer....these are soooo pretty and I so want them....but do you ladies think they are authentic?


----------



## Stinas

chiangwaiwai said:


> please help me authenticate these shoes, thanks a lot!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Authentic seller
Use your US size for these.  So if your a US size 8, get a 38.


----------



## Stinas

ShoesInTheCity said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Ladies - what do you think? I emailed seller and she said she was a inactive tpfer....these are soooo pretty and I so want them....but do you ladies think they are authentic?



She has not posted in a while, but used to post.  They are authentic & if they were my size they would have been here by now lol  
Not a bad price considering the price increases lately.


----------



## heat97

What do you guys think??? Too good to be true?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

heat97 said:


> What do you guys think??? Too good to be true?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ROCCIA-PYTHON-VERY-PRIVE-Shoes-37_W0QQitemZ370062680288QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


No, I think they're authentic.  Just because an auction starts at $.99 doesn't necessarily mean it will go for a cheap price.  Plus, there's a reserve and still a week left.


----------



## heat97

^^^  thanks laureen!!


----------



## Jzlyn

Hi all, need help with these: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us

Are they authentic? Does anyone know if they run TTS? 

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^Authentic.  I believe you have to go up 1/2 to a whole size in these.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Congrats *luxlover* on those gorgeous shoes!!!! Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those look good to me. I believe going up a half size would work in these. Unless you have wide feet , then a whole size would be better.


----------



## Jzlyn

Thanks *Laureen* and *Jetset*!


----------



## lvpiggy

omg omg omg . . . one of my HGs . . . .  please someone tell me they're real!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ Those are FINE I haven't seen those copied and they look good.. where's laureen??? Ahhh it's like 6:30am over there right now...


----------



## 8seventeen19

What size are you LV?? I am hoping to get in on your hand me downs!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

hehehe . . . . you probably could with some inserts!  i'm a 36, altho i swear my foot is shrinking, in the new season i've bought some 35.5s 

off to purchase!  wahooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## 8seventeen19

That's my size girl! Hey if you ever need space in your closet you know where to find me!!!


----------



## evolkatie

omg lvpiggy, those are beautiful  congrats!!


----------



## missy_attitude

Hi ladies, what do you think of these? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

Both of those are good *missy*


----------



## missy_attitude

Thanks shoeaddictklw. Could you please give me some authentication tips if possible?


----------



## 8seventeen19

That seller Natural Gas Girl is very reputable. She sells nothing but authentics. As for other sellers, its hard for me to explain other than I have a lot of the shoes and that I pay extreme detail to every little detail on the shoe.


----------



## missy_attitude

shoeaddictklw said:


> That seller Natural Gas Girl is very reputable. She sells nothing but authentics. As for other sellers, its hard for me to explain other than I have a lot of the shoes and that I pay extreme detail to every little detail on the shoe.


 
Glad that I came across a reputable seller. This saves me lots of time searching. Thank you for the help shoeaddictklw.


----------



## intheevent

is this for real???

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rog

http://cgi.ebay.ie/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Im starting a new week with a new obsession for a diff style of Louboutins.  What do ye make of these and how is sizing on this style TTS or small???


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Rog* Those are authentic. I believe a half size up would do it in those.


----------



## JetSetGo!

intheevent said:


> is this for real???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sorry, but I think these are fake.


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Rog*.. LOVE LOVE those!!! That color is TDF!


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> Sorry, but I think these are fake.


 
Indeed. She has a bunch of sizes.


----------



## intheevent

shoeaddictklw said:


> Indeed. She has a bunch of sizes.


 

Thanks! I figured but just had to ask


----------



## 8seventeen19

BTW intheevent, I am in love with your blue declics!!!


----------



## lorrmich

Anyone have any opinions on these?   TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250261630339&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## laureenthemean

lorrmich said:


> Anyone have any opinions on these?   TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250261630339&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


Authentic.


----------



## lorrmich

laureenthemean said:


> Authentic.


 
thanks Laureen


----------



## laureenthemean

Rog said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ie/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-ARCHITEK-SLINGS-SHOES-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ120275915578QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Im starting a new week with a new obsession for a diff style of Louboutins.  What do ye make of these and how is sizing on this style TTS or small???


That seller is reputable on here, she always sells authentic (though it's overpriced).


----------



## ledaatomica

intheevent said:


> is this for real???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Covered-Platform-Peep-Toe-Pump_W0QQitemZ190231715651QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
stay away from this seller. Shes got her stuff all over the place on ioffer and other unreputable sites


----------



## femmephilo

Hi I have read things on TPF but never posted before.  I bought these Louboutins a week or so ago.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360060781061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=023

Can anyone here confirm?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## karwood

femmephilo said:


> Hi I have read things on TPF but never posted before. I bought these Louboutins a week or so ago.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360060781061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=023
> 
> Can anyone here confirm?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
They look good to me.


----------



## femmephilo

Thanks for answering.  They looked good to me too until they arrived.  However, they really smell like glue and the join on the leather on inside edge of the shoe is glued not stitched.  Also the inside of the box they came in is gray cardboard, not white.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Femme* I think they look fake. Sorry! The workmanship is poor all over.


----------



## karwood

femmephilo said:


> Thanks for answering. They looked good to me too until they arrived. However, they really smell like glue and the join on the leather on inside edge of the shoe is glued not stitched. Also the inside of the box they came in is gray cardboard, not white.


 
Now with this new piece of info, I am  uncertain.  Can you post pics of the shoes you received and I am sure tPFer can make a more accurate  judgement call on your shoes


----------



## femmephilo

I have to go pick up my kids, but I will post them tonight.  Thanks guys.  I read lots of threads on here, but never felt compelled to post before.  I knew there were fake shoe out there, but I think these fooled me.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I have never seen this style before.. the workmanship looks good on it. Not my size. Wanted to check with everyone before I posted it in the deals thread.


----------



## MKWMDA

Shoeaddict those are REALLY nice looking! I am leaning towards authentic, becuase although the details are not what we see now, they dont scream fake to me. I think they are just a MUCH older style.


----------



## fieryfashionist

What do you ladies think of these simples? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8673&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

The only thing that is a bit fishy to me is that this seller has sold multiple black kid VPs (which I know are being faked).   However, the shoes in the auction look good to me, so I'm even more confused haha.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Hmmm where's Laureen?? I can't tell on these


----------



## ledaatomica

karwood said:


> Now with this new piece of info, I am uncertain. Can you post pics of the shoes you received and I am sure tPFer can make a more accurate judgement call on your shoes


 
you know when I first saw the pic I actually didnt like it at all something looked wrong and then the sellers 2nd auction looks more or less ok but too much gap between the back of the heel seam. I wouldnt have purchased from this seller.


----------



## ledaatomica

fieryfashionist said:


> What do you ladies think of these simples?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290240308673&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> The only thing that is a bit fishy to me is that this seller has sold multiple black kid VPs (which I know are being faked).  However, the shoes in the auction look good to me, so I'm even more confused haha.


 
shoe looks ok but beat up in the front.  If the seller doesnt have a good reputation its just a good sign to stay away  whether the item is authentic or not. A rep is just as important as the product this person is selling .. my 2 cents cause ebay can be scary and with each purchase you take a risk.


----------



## laureenthemean

fieryfashionist said:


> What do you ladies think of these simples?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290240308673&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> The only thing that is a bit fishy to me is that this seller has sold multiple black kid VPs (which I know are being faked).   However, the shoes in the auction look good to me, so I'm even more confused haha.


Not sure about these shoes, but I know this seller has sold fakes before.  She has a very bad reputation on this forum.


----------



## femmephilo

Since you all are helping me, I will put in my two cents about the Louboutins Shoeaddict is interested in.

They are an older style.  I had a similar pair once and they are authentic.

Also, I bought a gorgeous St John Mink and Velvet jacket from that seller which was definitely authentic and had Neiman's price tags on it, so I think its okay.


----------



## karwood

ledaatomica said:


> you know when I first saw the pic I actually didnt like it at all something looked wrong and then the sellers 2nd auction looks more or less ok but too much gap between the back of the heel seam. I wouldnt have purchased from this seller.


 
Leda- I agree with you. After looking closely at the pics, you can see the flaws on the front tip of the shoes and they do look "glued" in the insoles.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*fieryfashionist* RE: http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*clotheshorseb* has definitely sold fakes in the past. I would steer clear.
(Edit)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you so much for your input *ledaatomica, laureenthemean,* and* JetSetGo*!    Even if they are real, I would never purchase them from a seller who has sold fakes in the past, so I'll be taking a pass.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Does anyone have any input on these?   I'd really appreciate it! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270248410214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## JRed

they look okay to me, fiery.


----------



## Stinas

fieryfashionist said:


> Does anyone have any input on these?  I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270248410214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


  look good to me.....but I always like to ask for close up pics so i can inspect more.  
I have not seen a lot of these faked yet.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much JRed and Stinas!   I really, really love these!!   I must be living under a rock, because I had no idea pink patent Jolie's even existed!!   I e-mailed the seller to ask him/her about additional pics and a possible BIN price.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay haha, this is the last pair I'm going to post (I can't buy anymore CL's after all of the other damage I've done lately)!   I think these simples would be a great basic (and more along the lines of a "nude" shoe for me)!   What do you ladies think? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0087&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those look good to me! Love the color!


----------



## Chins4

Hey ladies, how do these look? I'm so tempted 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160253627064&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## laureenthemean

Looks good to me!


----------



## angelstacie04

Hi Ladies! What are your opinions these: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thank you!!!!!! (dont you wish those were CLs instead of flowers)


----------



## laureenthemean

^fake.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ These look _maybe_ ok.. but the price is entirely too good to be true. So fake.


----------



## angelstacie04

I reported them!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

angelstacie04 said:


> Hi Ladies! What are your opinions these: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-MINIBOUT-Heels-EU41-UK8_W0QQitemZ250260421437QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank you!!!!!! (dont you wish those were CLs instead of flowers)


I always compare pictures of Minibouts to my own, and these are definitely fake.  In fact, I think some of those pictures are stolen from other auctions for fakes, if not all of them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey Laureen or Jetset, can you help is there anything wrong with these Helmut bottoms??


----------



## laureenthemean

^It looks to me like they might just be dirty, or old.  The fakes I've seen don't look like that.


----------



## 8seventeen19

She said she's only wore them once which I definitely believe.. trying to get her to do a BIN for them...


----------



## joanniii

Ladies,

how do these look?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-38-8-Brown-Suede_W0QQitemZ320267306060QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

joanniii said:


> Ladies,
> 
> how do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-38-8-Brown-Suede_W0QQitemZ320267306060QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA


The look okay, but they're Decolzeps, not Rolandos.


----------



## joanniii

^^ Thank you so much


----------



## Rog

http://cgi.ebay.ie/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Im about to have a stroke look at these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and im low on funds how depressing is that...ush:


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Someone bought those Mad Marys, but now a 40.5 has been listed..

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leescah

Hi ladies, how do these look to you. 

My concern is that, she currently has 2 idential pairs listed (both sz 38) and has recently just sold a THIRD pair (again sz 38) according to her feedback record... 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

*Leescah*, those look bad, and the evidence you pointed out is a bad sign as well.  These are a very popular shoe, and I don't imagine a person would be sell them at that much below retail.


----------



## Leescah

Thanks Laureen, I agree! I did think the price was waaaay too good to be true!


----------



## angelstacie04

hi ladies! what are our thoughts on these

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thank you!!


----------



## laureenthemean

angelstacie04 said:


> hi ladies! what are our thoughts on these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thank you!!


Authentic.  I haven't seen any low heels faked yet.


----------



## daisyduke947

Um...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> Um...?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Swarovski-Boots-Shoes-37-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ250262450901QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I doubt they faked these.  They weren't very popular at all.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, those were actual shoes that you remember?


----------



## laureenthemean

Yeah, I definitely saw them at NM on sale.  I bet they'll make it to the Last Call outlet.


----------



## evolkatie

daisyduke947 said:


> Ooh, those were actual shoes that you remember?



they sold those at NM, they were part of the sale at the Houston store. They're not anymore attractive in person though


----------



## daisyduke947

Oh cool! Yeah, they're a little odd. Haha, thank you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those 'booties' are just WRONG!!!! What The Flip was he thinking!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Weren't those pink booties the ones that Dita Von Teese helped design for CL? I remember reading that somewhere...


----------



## evolkatie

I thought they were designed for an exotic dancer. I forgot her name...


----------



## 8seventeen19

delete


----------



## 8seventeen19

delete


----------



## 8seventeen19

delete


----------



## mjvictamonte

evolkatie said:


> I thought they were designed for an exotic dancer. I forgot her name...


 
Yeah, they were designed either for or by Dita.


----------



## mjvictamonte

Are these even out in stores yet? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Not sure... but they would never go for cheaper than 1k. I bet those are fake.


----------



## daisyduke947

mjvictamonte said:


> Are these even out in stores yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



They are still at pre-order. I also saw some boots that are still on pre-order posted there.


----------



## laureenthemean

mjvictamonte said:


> Are these even out in stores yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


They might be in other countries.  I would ask for pictures of the actual shoe first.


----------



## laureenthemean

mjvictamonte said:


> Are these even out in stores yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


The seller must be watching this thread, b/c the price is up to $999 now.


----------



## daisyduke947

Crazy.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Woah someone bought them.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

mjvictamonte said:


> Are these even out in stores yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Open-Toe-Passementerie-Pump_W0QQitemZ130233937786QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






I just saw them on NM

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat17970748


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ They're on pre-order though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea I see that now. Oh wow, someone did buy them.


----------



## hp707

Hi, could you guys look at these?

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

hp707 said:


> Hi, could you guys look at these?
> 
> TIA


Those pictures are of real Architeks, but if they're from iOffer, it's probably a bait and switch.


----------



## daisyduke947

Yeah, the Architeks in the picture are definitely real. Depends on where they are being sold though!


----------



## joanniii

Hey ladies,
I'm not sure if these have been looked at already so I apologise in advance.

However I just saw these and they are very pretty. Are they legit?
Thanks 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^They look authentic to me.


----------



## joanniii

Thanks Laureen!
Is that a fair price for a pair of  *Pigalle?

TIA *


----------



## laureenthemean

It's not bad.  The original retail was $550, I think, but they probably went on sale.  But, I'm sure that ebay is the only place to find these.  If I were you, though, I'd make an offer on these instead:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## joanniii

OMG what .. how come I didn't see those.. 
Thanks! I might consider making an offer as I don't think we can get them here


----------



## laureenthemean

You're welcome, and good luck!


----------



## joanniii

Thanks!
I am a complete newbie when it comes to CLs 
I would really love to be able to get a pair of Black Decollete/Rolandos as my first pair of Loubies.. But... I haven't been having much luck


----------



## laureenthemean

You should post here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...or-help-me-find-this-style-size-313534-5.html

I'm sure someone can help you out!


----------



## heat97

ladies i so want vp's----how do these look? thanks a bunch!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

joanniii said:


> Thanks!
> I am a complete newbie when it comes to CLs
> I would really love to be able to get a pair of Black Decollete/Rolandos as my first pair of Loubies.. But... I haven't been having much luck



If you want to pay retail Harrods and NAP have the black Decollete


----------



## JetSetGo!

heat97 said:


> ladies i so want vp's----how do these look? thanks a bunch!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those look fake to me. Sorry!


----------



## glamgrl921

joanniii said:


> Thanks!
> I am a complete newbie when it comes to CLs
> I would really love to be able to get a pair of Black Decollete/Rolandos as my first pair of Loubies.. But... I haven't been having much luck



hey.  i just scored black rolandos from nordstrom.  they found them for me in another store and I called the other store, they shipped them to me for free AND the priced matched with the barney's sale price of $245!!!! now if only they would hurry up and get here..... but u should def investigate!!!


----------



## hp707

laureenthemean said:


> Those pictures are of real Architeks, but if they're from iOffer, it's probably a bait and switch.



I wasn't looking at them on ioffer but i did go there after reading this and searched the name on the picture and it was an ioffer seller that was selling them.  Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

hp707 said:


> I wasn't looking at them on ioffer but i did go there after reading this and searched the name on the picture and it was an ioffer seller that was selling them.  Thanks


Oh, I just did a quick google of the seller's name and the ioffer listings came up.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ewe. iOffer &#8211; they should change the name to iFraud.


----------



## jagg

glamgrl921 said:


> hey. i just scored black rolandos from nordstrom. they found them for me in another store and I called the other store, they shipped them to me for free AND the priced matched with the barney's sale price of $245!!!! now if only they would hurry up and get here..... but u should def investigate!!!


 

Which Nordstrom had them for you?


----------



## bambolina

Hello ladies, could you give me your opinions on these? 
(yeah, maybe next I should ask before actually buying the shoes eh...)

I got them from:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120257107138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002

And here's a pic that I took:







Thanks in advance! 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v685/bambolina07/350.jpg


----------



## laureenthemean

bambolina said:


> Hello ladies, could you give me your opinions on these?
> (yeah, maybe next I should ask before actually buying the shoes eh...)
> 
> I got them from:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120257107138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002
> 
> And here's a pic that I took:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can always trust this seller!  Beautiful shoes!


----------



## bambolina

laureenthemean said:


> You can always trust this seller! Beautiful shoes!


 
Thanks so much for the super speedy response!
And thanks also for the nice compliment!


----------



## laureenthemean

bambolina said:


> Thanks so much for the super speedy response!
> And thanks also for the nice compliment!


You're welcome!


----------



## rdgldy

*Bambolina*, they are gorgeous!!!  I just bought a pair of graffiti pigalles from the same seller-can't wait to get them.........


----------



## bambolina

*rdgldy - *Thank you! I am totally in love with them!

This seller seems great, I personally had a wonderful experience buying from her and I will be back for sure!

I hope you get your shoes soon! 
*mentally pushes parcel closer to you* Go shoes, go!


----------



## gemruby41

Do these seem legit?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

gemruby41 said:


> Do these seem legit?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ACTIVA-PYTHON-KID-CREAM-SZ-40-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ300235832682QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Yes, people on this forum have purchased from her before.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks laureen!


----------



## pjose1

I love this website, you guys always help me when I have questions.  Anyway, I'm wondering is this real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280239793315


----------



## laureenthemean

pjose1 said:


> I love this website, you guys always help me when I have questions.  Anyway, I'm wondering is this real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280239793315


Authentic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beware of these Nude VPs ladies. Too good to be true and all that.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ugh, that's so sad that nude VPs are being faked now.


----------



## joanniii

glamgrl921 said:


> hey.  i just scored black rolandos from nordstrom.  they found them for me in another store and I called the other store, they shipped them to me for free AND the priced matched with the barney's sale price of $245!!!! now if only they would hurry up and get here..... but u should def investigate!!!




Ohhh wow! That's excellent!
Thanks so much


----------



## evolkatie

can someone tell me if these are auth?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MKWMDA

Katie those look okay to me, but I'm not 100%. Wait for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## evolkatie

MKWMDA said:


> Katie those look okay to me, but I'm not 100%. Wait for a 2nd opinion.



THanks  

Does anyone else see anything weird about these shoes? I'm dying for a pair of VPs


----------



## LavenderIce

evolkatie said:


> THanks
> 
> Does anyone else see anything weird about these shoes? I'm dying for a pair of VPs


 
They look to be in good condition for a used pair.  I'd feel like tap dancing with that toe thing though.  lol  They look legit to me.


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> Beware of these Nude VPs ladies. Too good to be true and all that.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Looks like a classic case of stolen pics used in a listing.  Terrible!


----------



## Stinas

evolkatie said:


> can someone tell me if these are auth?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Look good to me.  I always like to ask for more pics...just in case.  Bigger & closeups, but these do look good.


----------



## evolkatie

Thank you LavenderIce and Stinas!

I've sent the seller a message regarding the toe guards to see if they're actually nailed into the soles + more pics and one that includes the size.


----------



## Stinas

JetSetGo! said:


> Beware of these Nude VPs ladies. Too good to be true and all that.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Just saw these.  They look like a TPFers photos.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Stinas said:


> Just saw these. They look like a TPFers photos.


 

They are. They're FoxyCleopatra's.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

glamgrl921 said:


> hey.  i just scored black rolandos from nordstrom.  they found them for me in another store and I called the other store, they shipped them to me for free AND the priced matched with the barney's sale price of $245!!!! now if only they would hurry up and get here..... but u should def investigate!!!



I'm looking for my first pair of CL as well! What Nordstroms did you call and find these shoes?? I would love the Rolandos!!
thanks!


----------



## rubystar

Hello Ladies ,  Can you help me out please. Are these real or not? Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.ie/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-TIGER-PRIVE-SHOES-SIZE-39_W0QQitemZ150262011323QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

rubystar said:


> Hello Ladies ,  Can you help me out please. Are these real or not? Thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-TIGER-PRIVE-SHOES-SIZE-39_W0QQitemZ150262011323QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 Yes, BUT....this person has the bad soles on them.  When the red rubber soles came out, someone on ebay decided to make a killing by selling the plastic/rubbery material from under a carpet.  I, as well as the seller of this shoe (& lots more, even TPFers)  got conned. ANYWAYS....these shoes are good.  Its really easy to bring to a cobbler to get fixed with real red rubber soles.  
Good luck!


----------



## rubystar

Hi everyone 
Thanks for the help yesterday, what do you think of these

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

They look fake to me.


rubystar said:


> Hi everyone
> Thanks for the help yesterday, what do you think of these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/Christian-Louboutin-Mini-bout-peep-toe-shoes-size-UK7_W0QQitemZ130234550078QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

rubystar said:


> Hi everyone
> Thanks for the help yesterday, what do you think of these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Look fake to me too.  The peep toe part is too open & the shoe on the right seems to be not centered.  I would stay away.  There are a few fake minibouts flying around ebay.


----------



## MyPinkPony

Hi Ladies! I hope it&#8217;s ok to ask this here. I am looking for my first pair of CL&#8217;s. I have to get a pair that has a lower heel (under 3&#8221 as I have some health restrictions on my little&#8217;ol feet.  I was looking at this pair. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180259497963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

The seller had them up for auction previously and noted that they are 'Decollete 315 Black Kid'. I was wondering if these look authentic, and also if you might have style recommendations for a nice pointed toe, low heel CL in black leather? 

The mody Blues style looks cute, but the size is listed in US sizing, and they don&#8217;t have my size 9 in stock. Is it normal for this shoe to come in US sizing and not European sizing?  http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=15901%2e5983

I wear a 39.5 in a jimmy choo and manolo and I was wondering if the sizing kinda matched up for CL&#8217;s? Thanks so much!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

MyPinkPony said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope its ok to ask this here. I am looking for my first pair of CLs. I have to get a pair that has a lower heel (under 3) as I have some health restrictions on my littleol feet. I was looking at this pair. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180259497963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
> 
> The seller had them up for auction previously and noted that they are 'Decollete 315 Black Kid'. I was wondering if these look authentic, and also if you might have style recommendations for a nice pointed toe, low heel CL in black leather?
> 
> The mody Blues style looks cute, but the size is listed in US sizing, and they dont have my size 9 in stock. Is it normal for this shoe to come in US sizing and not European sizing? http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=15901%2e5983
> 
> I wear a 39.5 in a jimmy choo and manolo and I was wondering if the sizing kinda matched up for CLs? Thanks so much!!


 
Hmm that's not a "Decollete". Those are 4". The Mody Blues from Barney's is a great choice though!! They are really cute and if you need something not so high are a great choice. If you wear a 39.5 I would say you would wear the same for CLs, at least I wear the same. I would post a thread in the how does this run though because I have not personally tried the Mody Blue on. If you need a good Barney's SA I can help you out though. Let me know. He will hunt anything down for you!


----------



## archygirl

A bit nervous about these, because the seller has "0" feedback and recently joined. Thinking these might be more practical than fuschia. 
Are they legit? THANKS in advance!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bambolina

archygirl said:


> A bit nervous about these, because the seller has "0" feedback and recently joined. Thinking these might be more practical than fuschia.
> Are they legit? THANKS in advance!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-39-silver-Pegali_W0QQitemZ180258451819QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I don't know... I find it fishy when sellers can't figure out the name of the model they're trying to sell. Pegali? Ok they got all the letters right, but in the wrong order and missing an L. I mean, hello seller, look on the box if you really have it. No? :shame:

Or maybe it's a specific style of Pigalle that I've never heard of before, could be that too.


----------



## Souzie

Hi all
Opinions please???


http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320269388993&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## rjd2340

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are these real? I bought them after the seller said "authenticity guaranteed or money back" but I just want to make sure!


----------



## canismajor

Looks like someone already jumped on the BIN, but they look ... Hope you got them!



rjd2340 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Joli-Noeud-Yellow-Bow-Shoes-37_W0QQitemZ320268706150QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Are these real? I bought them after the seller said "authenticity guaranteed or money back" but I just want to make sure!


----------



## laureenthemean

rjd2340 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Are these real? I bought them after the seller said "authenticity guaranteed or money back" but I just want to make sure!


Authentic.


----------



## rjd2340

xnplo said:


> Looks like someone already jumped on the BIN, but they look ... Hope you got them!


oh yes, i jumped on the BIN as soon as i saw the yellow patent joli's in my size for under retail!!! and now i feel really good about the purchase with the live.com cashback plus knowing they're authentic!!


----------



## Stinas

MyPinkPony said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope it&#8217;s ok to ask this here. I am looking for my first pair of CL&#8217;s. I have to get a pair that has a lower heel (under 3&#8221 as I have some health restrictions on my little&#8217;ol feet.  I was looking at this pair. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180259497963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
> 
> The seller had them up for auction previously and noted that they are 'Decollete 315 Black Kid'. I was wondering if these look authentic, and also if you might have style recommendations for a nice pointed toe, low heel CL in black leather?
> 
> The mody Blues style looks cute, but the size is listed in US sizing, and they don&#8217;t have my size 9 in stock. Is it normal for this shoe to come in US sizing and not European sizing?  http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=15901%2e5983
> 
> I wear a 39.5 in a jimmy choo and manolo and I was wondering if the sizing kinda matched up for CL&#8217;s? Thanks so much!!


 Look good to me.



archygirl said:


> A bit nervous about these, because the seller has "0" feedback and recently joined. Thinking these might be more practical than fuschia.
> Are they legit? THANKS in advance!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I like to stay away from 0 feedback people.  Plus that silver Pigalle has roamed ebay a few times....and the fact that there is only one pic always bothers me.  So if I were you....stay away  




xsouzie said:


> Hi all
> Opinions please???
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320269388993&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


 all her stuff looks good to me


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thanks stinas!


----------



## Stinas

^^anytime!


----------



## lovely&amazing

How about these? I've looked several pages back and haven't seen anyone post them...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250264424279&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

I've asked for more pics and she's been _amazingly_ nice with communication...but the promised pics have not arrived as planned. My worry is a.) they wont fit as I'm an 8 and normally do a 38.5 (chance I'm willing to take for the price) and b.) only two of those four pics are consistent.  The other two look like NAP and ?? I really don't want to get fake VP's as it is a style I want reeeall bad.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ I've seen this picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




used allll over Ioffer. I would beware.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^^ Aww, _maaaannn_! That's what I was afraid of! the only two pics that show the PROFILE of the shoe are stolen...


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Look good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to stay away from 0 feedback people.  Plus that silver Pigalle has roamed ebay a few times....and the fact that there is only one pic always bothers me.  So if I were you....stay away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all her stuff looks good to me



Thanks a lot, I will stay away.


----------



## MyPinkPony

shoeaddictklw said:


> Hmm that's not a "Decollete". Those are 4". The Mody Blues from Barney's is a great choice though!! They are really cute and if you need something not so high are a great choice. If you wear a 39.5 I would say you would wear the same for CLs, at least I wear the same. I would post a thread in the how does this run though because I have not personally tried the Mody Blue on. If you need a good Barney's SA I can help you out though. Let me know. He will hunt anything down for you!


Thanks so much !!!


----------



## MyPinkPony

And Thanks so much Stinas!!! You gals ROCK!


----------



## pjose1

laureenthemean said:


> Authentic.


I won I won,  Thanks for all your help.  Can't wait to get them!!


----------



## Stinas

lovely&amazing said:


> How about these? I've looked several pages back and haven't seen anyone post them...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250264424279&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> I've asked for more pics and she's been _amazingly_ nice with communication...but the promised pics have not arrived as planned. My worry is a.) they wont fit as I'm an 8 and normally do a 38.5 (chance I'm willing to take for the price) and b.) only two of those four pics are consistent. The other two look like NAP and ?? I really don't want to get fake VP's as it is a style I want reeeall bad.


  Too fishy.  Plus the cut out of the peep toe of the second and third pics look too big to me.  Be safe and stay away. 
Plus...the pics bother me.  Two have the same background and one is on a table.  I know when I take my pics I really dont move them.  I just take the pics where I set the shoes up, not change the scenery. lol


----------



## daisyduke947

^I'd stay away from those too. The pictures are odd.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Stinas* and *Daisy*, I'll do just that.  I guess she doesn't want to bother sending me more pictures since she is getting a nice payday from whatever she is selling.  I'm glad I have all of you!


----------



## madamelizaking

this is not really to authenticate but i'm so annoyed. She's listing it as "mint" condition (worn once or twice but shows little wear my @$$). don't these retail for 550? Seriously, I would buy them with a  max of $150
http://www.designerexposure.com/product/27024/#


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Those are soooo not mint condition!


----------



## MKWMDA

Those look like they have been through hell. Not worth $150 IMO! 

How can sellers just blatantly LIE like that? Ugh that is IRRITATING.


----------



## shopalot

Are these the real deal!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^They look good to me.


----------



## shopalot

Thanks Laureen!
They are coming home with me!!!!


----------



## Stinas

shopalot said:


> Thanks Laureen!
> They are coming home with me!!!!


  Look good to me too!
Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## MyPinkPony

hi! Can I get these authenticated? Anybody kknow the style name of these? Thanks so much! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BLACK-PATE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

MyPinkPony said:


> hi! Can I get these authenticated? Anybody kknow the style name of these? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BLACK-PATENT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-SZ-40_W0QQitemZ150264286544QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Authentic.  I think they're called Matador?


----------



## MyPinkPony

WOW! Thanks so much for the super quick reply!!


----------



## ArmyFashionista

Hey ladies are these real? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260257468231


----------



## laureenthemean

ArmyFashionista said:


> Hey ladies are these real? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260257468231


----------



## ArmyFashionista

one more girls http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ArmyFashionista

sorry, haha I have to know if these are real...to good to be true! http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^Both are authentic.  I'm not sure why people get so excited over low bids when there's still a week left.


----------



## ArmyFashionista

Not really that I am excited about the low bid, more I have a hard time finding my size in anything, I'm in Iraq...so I don't really have the luxury of going to stores :shame:... bare with me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^It's understandable, but just pointing out that it could go up a few hundred dollars even on the last day.  That's not to say you shouldn't try, of course.


----------



## lilyfisher

Hello Ladies 
What are your thoughts on these?
Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150264072104&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr3_PcY_BID_IT&refitem=150262011323&itemcount=3&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%26itu%3DUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D3


----------



## JRed

lily, they're not authentic.


----------



## babyreesa

Are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=160255345529&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=006


----------



## laureenthemean

^Authentic.


----------



## ceseeber

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I were to buy these, would I be satisfied that they are authentic?


----------



## laureenthemean

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Beige-Patent-Ernesta-Shoes-40-9-1-2_W0QQitemZ200235373507QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemif
> 
> I were to buy these, would I be satisfied that they are authentic?


These are authentic.


----------



## ceseeber

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and these?
btw, thanks for the quick reply


----------



## laureenthemean

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SUPER-DECOLLETE-ORANGE-40-10_W0QQitemZ260257780503QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and these?
> btw, thanks for the quick reply


These are good too, and no problem!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Laureen* you are sooo on it!


----------



## pinkmitsy4

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320269770401
are these authentic? thanks!


----------



## Stinas

pinkmitsy4 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320269770401
> are these authentic? thanks!


  Look good to me.  
They were also posted in the deals & steals thread.


----------



## lovely&amazing

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SUPER-DECOLLETE-ORANGE-40-10_W0QQitemZ260257780503QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and these?
> btw, thanks for the quick reply


 

Congrats for getting them BIN! Post pics when you get them.

BTW, It's nice to have another CL fan in Colorado!!  If I see some fabulous suede decolletes around Denver, I'll know it's you.


----------



## briana179

Hi there! I'm new to the forum and am totally in love with CL shoes! just bought a new pair today actually at a sale at the department store! the thing is... i bought these CL on ebay a few months ago..and now i'm starting to doubt their authenticity! i was hoping that someone can tell me whether this ebay seller sells authentic CLs!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

thanks for all your help!


----------



## canismajor

NGG sells authentic... 


briana179 said:


> Hi there! I'm new to the forum and am totally in love with CL shoes! just bought a new pair today actually at a sale at the department store! the thing is... i bought these CL on ebay a few months ago..and now i'm starting to doubt their authenticity! i was hoping that someone can tell me whether this ebay seller sells authentic CLs!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SILVER-PATENT-WEDGES-SHOES-36-6_W0QQitemZ120271348804QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> thanks for all your help!


----------



## redandgreen

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

do these look ok?
the seller seems ok but the shoes are rather cheap


----------



## laureenthemean

redandgreen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Orange-DECOLLETE-Cork-Platform-Shoe_W0QQitemZ260257779151QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> do these look ok?
> the seller seems ok but the shoes are rather cheap


Looks okay to me.  I think the cheap price is due to the fact that this isn't a poplular style/color/material combo.  They're the Bruges, BTW, not the Decollete as stated.


----------



## redandgreen

yeah i thought it might be because of the style/colour. 

i love orange though. but not so keen ont he cork. i think there a bit cheap looking and think id find an actual cheaper pair that id prefere like these

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s..._category_rn=42358&productId=727896&langId=-1


----------



## bambolina

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Declic-Shoes-Sz-3-5-6-5-36-5_W0QQitemZ140246730013QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140246730013&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

What do you ladies think of these?


----------



## JRed

they look okay to me, bambolina.


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330250037798&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Do these seem legit? TIA


----------



## Stinas

bambolina said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Declic-Shoes-Sz-3-5-6-5-36-5_W0QQitemZ140246730013QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140246730013&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> What do you ladies think of these?


 Look good to me



LaDoctorFutura said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330250037798&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Do these seem legit? TIA


  look good.
Gone! grrr....I would have loved to get these.  Too big for me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

bambolina said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Declic-Shoes-Sz-3-5-6-5-36-5_W0QQitemZ140246730013QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140246730013&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C65%3A15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> What do you ladies think of these?





These are the real deal.


----------



## mo.space

Hi ladies,
are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...816320QQihZ013QQcategoryZ103219QQcmdZViewItem
thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^Fake.


----------



## mo.space

laureenthemean said:


> ^Fake.



eek!! thank u so much :flower:


----------



## lawchick

^^I agree.  They look wrong but since I'm not an expert like laureen and the other girls I pulled mine out to compare.  They are definitely fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

Haha, I would hardly call myself an expert, but you sort of get used to seeing what the real ones look like and what the fakes look like. Sometimes it's harder to tell, but those just look allll wrong.


----------



## MyPinkPony

Hi gals! Could I get feedback on these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300238056859&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230268042767&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

thanks so much!


----------



## KillerTofu

The first pair is definitely real, onlyModa is a reputable seller. The second...I'm not sure. I'm not saying they're fake, by any means, but I'm not familiar enough with that particular style to make a judgement either way. I'm honestly not sure if that style has been faked, either.


----------



## Stinas

MyPinkPony said:


> Hi gals! Could I get feedback on these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300238056859&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230268042767&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> thanks so much!



  Both authentic & authentic sellers.
you can find the leopard Pigalles cheaper if you look around.


----------



## JuneHawk

I searched a few pages back and didn't see them so here they go.  Are these the real deal? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MyPinkPony

KillerTofu said:


> The first pair is definitely real, onlyModa is a reputable seller. The second...I'm not sure. I'm not saying they're fake, by any means, but I'm not familiar enough with that particular style to make a judgement either way. I'm honestly not sure if that style has been faked, either.


Thanks so much KillerTofu and Stinas!


----------



## briana179

xnplo said:


> NGG sells authentic...


 

Thanks for the advice! =)


----------



## lorrmich

http://cgi.ebay.com/POSHS-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What do you think of these?  I so would love to own them, but I am nervous because the seller has no feedback.  TIA


----------



## Stinas

JuneHawk said:


> I searched a few pages back and didn't see them so here they go.  Are these the real deal?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 They are TDF!  Such a pretty & unique shoe.



lorrmich said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/POSHS-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> What do you think of these?  I so would love to own them, but I am nervous because the seller has no feedback.  TIA


I would ask for more pics.  I usually stay away from zero feedback sellers.  Just in case.  Better safe than sorry.  Other than that...the pics look ok, but then again they are small and a tad bit blurry.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Knowing my luck.. these aren't real. The seller only sold one thing previous to this auction too  :wondering I'm keeping my fingers crossed anyway.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

LanaThaSTAR said:


> Knowing my luck.. these aren't real. The seller only sold one thing previous to this auction too  :wondering I'm keeping my fingers crossed anyway.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECLIC-DECOLLETE-5-5_W0QQitemZ150267949886QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Authentic.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks Stina!


----------



## Incastar

Hello! 
I'm hoping someone could help authenticate some Louboutins I recently bought off ebay. Since buying, I've seen the same style selling on "ioffer" and have serious doubts as to whether they are genuine. I did ask the seller before buying and she replied saying that, yes, the were authentic and bought from a sample store in Italy (she was selling several pairs of this one style).















Any help would be hugely welcome!


----------



## Lyn2005

I'm about to purchase my first pair of Louboutins, and I would be devastated if they were fake. Could anyone please offer their opinions on this pair???





http://i10.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/fc/19/76dd_1.JPG 











Thank you in advance!!!!! *hugs*


----------



## Kamilla850

Incastar said:


> Hello!
> I'm hoping someone could help authenticate some Louboutins I recently bought off ebay. Since buying, I've seen the same style selling on "ioffer" and have serious doubts as to whether they are genuine. I did ask the seller before buying and she replied saying that, yes, the were authentic and bought from a sample store in Italy (she was selling several pairs of this one style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be hugely welcome!


 
Your intuition is on point, these are 100% FAKE (and not even a good fake at that), please stay far far away.


----------



## Kamilla850

Lyn2005 said:


> I'm about to purchase my first pair of Louboutins, and I would be devastated if they were fake. Could anyone please offer their opinions on this pair???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!! *hugs*


 
Lyn, these look authentic to me (although they are pretty banged up,  but nothing that a reputable cobbler couldn't take care of).


----------



## Incastar

Thank you Kamilla850!
I shall be requesting a refund. I knew they didn't feel right but didn't want to accuse her of selling fakes without a bit of back up!

Incastar X


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I'm glad to be of help, the leopard print is completely off from the authentic Louboutin shoes.  Here is a picture of my Leopard Pony hair Numero Prives for comparison:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=335386&d=1200710484


----------



## Stinas

Incastar said:


> Hello!
> I'm hoping someone could help authenticate some Louboutins I recently bought off ebay. Since buying, I've seen the same style selling on "ioffer" and have serious doubts as to whether they are genuine. I did ask the seller before buying and she replied saying that, yes, the were authentic and bought from a sample store in Italy (she was selling several pairs of this one style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be hugely welcome!


These are a very bad fake!  Even the box is fake.  CL has a cardboard box, not a glossy one. lol


----------



## socalboo

Are these real? And is someone looking for these? I'm thinking MK?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...hash=item270252553918&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm wondering what your thoughts are on these. Some of you have a better eye for MiniBouts than me. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

socalboo said:


> Are these real? And is someone looking for these? I'm thinking MK?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...hash=item270252553918&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



Look ok to me, but I dont have them, so wait for second opinion.



JetSetGo! said:


> I'm wondering what your thoughts are on these. Some of you have a better eye for MiniBouts than me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I saw these before too.  I think the pics suck, so its harder to tell.  The opening looks  a bit big like the fakes do, but it could just be the poor quality of the pics.  One of us should ask for better pics.


----------



## JetSetGo!

socalboo said:


> Are these real? And is someone looking for these? I'm thinking MK?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...hash=item270252553918&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



I think those look good &#8211; comparing to Kamilla's link posted on the previous page. Awesome price!


----------



## Lyn2005

Kamilla850 said:


> Lyn, these look authentic to me (although they are pretty banged up, but nothing that a reputable cobbler couldn't take care of).


 

Thank you Kamilla!  I have a good cobbler in Vancouver, but if he can't cover the scruffs, I have another idea for fixing these heels. The seller is offering me $150 inclusive ship, so it's an affordable option for me right now 


Please nobody bid! I'm looking to make these my 1st Louboutins!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm wondering what your thoughts are on these. Some of you have a better eye for MiniBouts than me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Bout-38_W0QQitemZ320271643861QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I saw those too, and wondered if they took pictures from those angles on purpose.  Seeing as how the seller has 0 feedback, I would definitely ask for more pictures first, if anyone is interested in these.


----------



## Incastar

Thank you again kamilla850, that photo has helped so much!

Stinas, thank you also. The seller didn't ship a box with the shoes, it got "damaged" ! I'm so embarresed to admit that even comparing the fakes to my one pair of genuine shoes that i was scared of accusing the seller of selling fakes even though i knew!

You ladies are fantastic, thank you so much.

Incastar X


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lyn2005 said:


> Thank you Kamilla!  I have a good cobbler in Vancouver, but if he can't cover the scruffs, I have another idea for fixing these heels. The seller is offering me $150 inclusive ship, so it's an affordable option for me right now
> 
> 
> Please nobody bid! I'm looking to make these my 1st Louboutins!


 
I saw these! Good luck on them, they will be a steal if you get them for that!


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm wondering what your thoughts are on these. Some of you have a better eye for MiniBouts than me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Bout-38_W0QQitemZ320271643861QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Do Louboutins come with "sticks" in them? Mine never have...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Incastar said:


> Thank you again kamilla850, that photo has helped so much!
> 
> Stinas, thank you also. The seller didn't ship a box with the shoes, it got "damaged" ! I'm so embarresed to admit that even comparing the fakes to my one pair of genuine shoes that i was scared of accusing the seller of selling fakes even though i knew!
> 
> You ladies are fantastic, thank you so much.
> 
> Incastar X


 
Good luck in getting your money back, I'd be heartbroken.


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> Do Louboutins come with "sticks" in them? Mine never have...


Yeah, almost all mine have.  They usually remove them after they've been tried on, I think.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, almost all mine have.  They usually remove them after they've been tried on, I think.



Some of mine does too.


----------



## Stinas

shoeaddictklw said:


> Do Louboutins come with "sticks" in them? Mine never have...


Yup.  A couple of mine have.


----------



## mama b

Any thought on these nude prive?  I absolutely do not like buying from Australia (shippings outrageous!) but Ive been dying for some nudes! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3736&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## javaboo

mama b said:


> Any thought on these nude prive?  I absolutely do not like buying from Australia (shippings outrageous!) but Ive been dying for some nudes!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270252053736&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching



I would stay away from these. It doesn't look right. The sling back elastic on my nudes do not look like that.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Any thoughts on these would be appreciated.... TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bambolina

rubyshoesday said:


> Any thoughts on these would be appreciated.... TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Print-peep-toe-slingback-40_W0QQitemZ330250485065QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I'm far from being an expert, but the pattern on the seller's shoes' pics doesn't look like the pattern on the shoes from the stock pic. I'd personally stay away, but again I'm no expert, you might wanna wait for other opinions.


----------



## Kamilla850

rubyshoesday said:


> Any thoughts on these would be appreciated.... TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I agree with Bambolina, these are awful fakes.  Please stay away.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Boo-urns. That's what I figured, but since I'm not familiar enough with the style I thought I'd let the experts weigh in  Thanks bambolina and Kamilla850!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Yuck, I just checked that seller's FB... Definate faker!


----------



## Stinas

rubyshoesday said:


> Any thoughts on these would be appreciated.... TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Print-peep-toe-slingback-40_W0QQitemZ330250485065QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
STAY AWAY!


----------



## redandgreen

yeah
they dont even have the sig on the sole and it looks orangy on one of the pics


----------



## redandgreen

do these look real?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2008-Loubouti...hash=item180261372224&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

theyre rather cheap though and from hong kong :S

i know its sold but i emailed them to see if they have anymore. they have quite good feedback though.


----------



## laureenthemean

^Honestly, I doubt you'll ever find brand new Minibouts this cheap.  As far as I know, they were only on sale at NAP, and for around $550.  I don't think they went on sale anywhere else.  I assume this because none of the reputable resellers have a single one.  

Anyway, about this seller specifically:  The only pictures she has are from NAP, so you have no idea of what the shoes really look like.  Also, she has multiple sizes of this shoe, and I don't see how it's possible to sell that many shoes that cheap when they barely even went on sale.

BTW, there are reputable sellers of CL from Hong Kong; there is a boutique there.  In fact, it seems to me that most of the fake CLs are sold by sellers in Australia.


----------



## redandgreen

cool thanks laureen.

what do you think of these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=190234378441&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

i know theyre not the most attractive of CL's but theyre low heel so want something for work and under trousers they wont look so bad.

i emailed them asking which CL online store they got them froma s i wasnt aware of one and why if theyve been worn (even though rarely) why the heels look immaculate and if they are actually the real picture like they state in the auction.

they have good feedback but mainly on car and computer stuff.


----------



## redandgreen

actually not even car and computer stuff.

but non shoe stuff lol


----------



## Kamilla850

redandgreen said:


> cool thanks laureen.
> 
> what do you think of these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190234378441&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> 
> i know theyre not the most attractive of CL's but theyre low heel so want something for work and under trousers they wont look so bad.
> 
> i emailed them asking which CL online store they got them froma s i wasnt aware of one and why if theyve been worn (even though rarely) why the heels look immaculate and if they are actually the real picture like they state in the auction.
> 
> they have good feedback but mainly on car and computer stuff.


These are authentic


----------



## Caitriona

Are any of these real??

http://www.ioffer.com/i/Black-Christian-Louboutin-Sandals-55902556
http://www.ioffer.com/i/Leopard-print-Christian-Louboutin-sling-back-heels-55899551
http://www.ioffer.com/i/-NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Bling-Bling-Peep-Toe--60818591
http://www.ioffer.com/i/AUTHENTIC-new-christian-louboutin-bow-shoes-in-pink--52611461


----------



## 8seventeen19

It's on ioffer... no way


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Laureen* and *Redandgreen* There are definitely both honest and dishonest sellers from Hong Kong.
A lot of sellers of fakes from Asia seem to be posting their items in Australian currency of late, perhaps to confuse buyers. I don't know. You really have to look at each seller/listing individually.


----------



## laureenthemean

^I didn't mean to imply that all sellers from either Hong Kong or Australia were a certain way.  It just seems like a lot of people assume that Hong Kong sellers sell fakes, even though there are authentic sellers from there.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Oh no! I didn't take it that way! I was just pointing out the new currency trend.


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh!  That currency thing is shady.  Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## JuneHawk

I don't know if these have been posted but can anyone tell me if they look good? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300240148975&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

June


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Look good to me. I've purchased CLs from that seller before and they were authentic. I wish those were 1/2 size larger!


----------



## anglusudy

I posted this in the "authenticate this" thread of the forum until i found this, so I guess I'll just post it again here.
What do you guys think?

This is a pair of Christian Louboutin- Aqua Tutti Frutti.







*








*


----------



## laureenthemean

^I doubt that style was popular enough to be faked.  I think you're good.


----------



## anglusudy

oh, i'm still new at this so i dont know much bout CL
thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Stinas

anglusudy said:


> I posted this in the "authenticate this" thread of the forum until i found this, so I guess I'll just post it again here.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> This is a pair of Christian Louboutin- Aqua Tutti Frutti.



 I posted these in the Deals thread the first time they were listed.  I wish they were my size!  Very pretty!  Good luck!


----------



## snf8

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hey girls! this will be my first pair of loubies and i was wondering if you thought they were real.  Also how should i size with this style? TIA!


----------



## snf8

also wondering about these :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Naturalgasgirl is always authentic.  I personally would go up a whole size from my US size.


----------



## laureenthemean

snf8 said:


> also wondering about these :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Those look authentic to me, I would go up a whole size in these as well.


----------



## snf8

thanks i think im gonna go for the decolletes since ive been reading how comfy they are and they are a whole size up for me!


----------



## Goldenberry

PPPPPLLEEASE tell me these are real! ( my first post! yayy!)


----------



## daisyduke947

Posting this here because I'm unsure...but was this an official colour for the Anemone? Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Goldenberry said:


> PPPPPLLEEASE tell me these are real! ( my first post! yayy!


Looks good!


----------



## Caitriona

are these real??

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220253684339&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

or

http://cgi.ebay.ie/1040-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

please say they are, i love them and they're sold out everywhere!


----------



## laureenthemean

Caitriona said:


> are these real??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220253684339&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012
> 
> or
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/1040-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Ankle-Boot-40-5-Bootie_W0QQitemZ130237116499QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> please say they are, i love them and they're sold out everywhere!


Both are authentic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Daisy*, I never saw the Anemone in that color, but I cannot imagine the shoe you posted is fake. It is so perfect.


----------



## xboobielicousx

edited-ok nevermind...i just looked back a few pages and saw some responses on these...just as i figured...FAKE!

are these real? the strap looks off?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

JetSetGo! said:


> *Daisy*, I never saw the Anemone in that color, but I cannot imagine the shoe you posted is fake. It is so perfect.



LOL that wasn't a picture from eBay, just a Google search. I haven't ever seen it sold anywhere, so I'm also wondering if I should keep my eye out. It's SO beautiful!


----------



## joanniii

Hi ladies, 
Could you please have a look for these for me? 

Thank you 


eta- I just saw my Qs had been answered too


----------



## Kara Mel

What do you guys think of these?  http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JuneHawk

Kara Mel said:


> What do you guys think of these?  http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CATENITA-CORK-PATENT-HEELS-9_W0QQitemZ170237877629QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I say fake.  They look off besides, they are called Catenita AND Ernesta in the listing but they are neither.


----------



## Kara Mel

Thank you June...good eye. I didn't catch the different names in the listing, but I kinda thought they were fake simply because they have so many of them listed and low feedback.


----------



## bambolina

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300240633855&indexURL=4#ebayphotohosting

How about these, ladies?


----------



## laureenthemean

bambolina said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300240633855&indexURL=4#ebayphotohosting
> 
> How about these, ladies?


Authentic.  This seller sells a lot of authentic CL.


----------



## bambolina

laureenthemean said:


> Authentic. This seller sells a lot of authentic CL.


 Thanks Laureen!


----------



## morfoula

guys this sounds so fishy
3 of the same pairs. same story (bought for as a present, dont fit...)
same generic picture...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Brand new Minibouts for $350?  No way.  Plus, I'd never buy from anyone who had only stock photos.


----------



## alij78

Hi lovelies
Would appreciate help with these please?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=140246374955&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

thanks sooooooooooo much


----------



## JetSetGo!

morfoula said:


> guys this sounds so fishy
> 3 of the same pairs. same story (bought for as a present, dont fit...)
> same generic picture...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These are all fake unfortunately.


----------



## JetSetGo!

alij78 said:


> Hi lovelies
> Would appreciate help with these please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=140246374955&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
> 
> thanks sooooooooooo much




Those looked good. They sold, so I hope you got them!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look authentic.  I have yet to see anything in the 70mm height faked.


----------



## morfoula

how about these rolandos???
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

morfoula said:


> how about these rolandos???
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-BLK-Suede-Heels-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ150269283825QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Looks good.


----------



## morfoula

wish they were a 38!


----------



## Chins4

Hey girls, I've never seen this style of VP faked but best to check?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220255875088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## javaboo

Chins4 said:


> Hey girls, I've never seen this style of VP faked but best to check?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220255875088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012



*Chins*: I've purchased a pair of CLs from this seller before. She is extremely nice and her stuff is authentic.


----------



## Bl00Belle

Hello ladies! Can I get your thoughts on these please? They're missing the "Christian Louboutin" signature on the sole, but seem like a very random shoe to fake. Thanks!! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=130235664422&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## laureenthemean

^^My striped Simples have the signature on a lower part of the shoe than the current styles.  Looks like that's what happened here, too.


----------



## laureenthemean

Uh oh, I'm thinking this seller looks bad, but I would like a second opinion:
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZrymin012
Very minimal and/or stolen pictures of Minibouts, Architeks, and Bling Blings.  I guess we can add Bling Blings to the list of syles being faked...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bling Blings have been faked for awhile now. They were on that Chinese site that someone posted awhile back. I would be so mad if I were stinas and I kept seeing MY Minibouts alllll over the net.


----------



## laureenthemean

Ugh, well in that case, I guess they've finally made it to ebay.


----------



## 8seventeen19

You know what pisses me off so flippin bad about ebay??? ALLLLL the CL fakes on there and they won't even let me sell ONE Chanel Nail Polish!!! NO, I am not kidding!


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Uh oh, I'm thinking this seller looks bad, but I would like a second opinion:
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZrymin012
> Very minimal and/or stolen pictures of Minibouts, Architeks, and Bling Blings.  I guess we can add Bling Blings to the list of syles being faked...



Super bad news...


----------



## Bl00Belle

laureenthemean said:


> ^^My striped Simples have the signature on a lower part of the shoe than the current styles. Looks like that's what happened here, too.


 
Great, thanks for the input!  I figured since these are "vintage" (old) that might be the case.


----------



## la lola

Hi
Has anyone bought from sang0213 ? 
Looks a bit add haveing all those CL's
thanks!!


----------



## morfoula

JetSetGo! said:


> Super bad news...


 
my poor stinas. :*(
ugh i hate fakers!!!!


----------



## Stinas

la lola said:


> Hi
> Has anyone bought from sang0213 ?
> Looks a bit add haveing all those CL's
> thanks!!



I would stay away or ask for a lot more pics.  Most of those pics are Net-a-Porters stock pics.


----------



## joanniii

I am desperate for a pair of VPs. Any thoughts on these, girls? 
How do you girls think they run? I am 38.5 in Nude Yoyos, with a little room to give but I can use foot petals, no prob 
Thanks!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-shoes-38_W0QQitemZ200237318632QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And these Declics too:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-DECLIC-decollete-SHOES-38-5-8-5-new_W0QQitemZ380042726967QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rubyshoesday

shoeaddictklw said:


> You know what pisses me off so flippin bad about ebay??? ALLLLL the CL fakes on there and they won't even let me sell ONE Chanel Nail Polish!!! NO, I am not kidding!


 

I know exactly what you mean, eBay let me list all my CL's but wouldn't let me list any of my Gucci shoes. It makes NO sense to me, so I emailed customer service to complain. I know they won't do anything but I felt a bit better...


----------



## Chins4

javaboo said:


> *Chins*: I've purchased a pair of CLs from this seller before. She is extremely nice and her stuff is authentic.


 
Thanks Javaboo  

D'oh ush: can feel a ban busting moment coming on after (wait for it) just 11 days


----------



## javaboo

joanniii said:


> I am desperate for a pair of VPs. Any thoughts on these, girls?
> How do you girls think they run? I am 38.5 in Nude Yoyos, with a little room to give but I can use foot petals, no prob
> Thanks!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-shoes-38_W0QQitemZ200237318632QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> And these Declics too:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-DECLIC-decollete-SHOES-38-5-8-5-new_W0QQitemZ380042726967QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Both shoes are authentic! Just a note though the VP are from a TPF member she painted her soles with some rubber paint (I forgot what it was called) *I think* so its best to double check with her. The declic, you have to ask the seller if there are any marks on the leather part itself because they (nude leather) mark up pretty easily (this is only if you're anal about getting the perfect shoe).


----------



## joanniii

^^ Yay!! Finally got a reply - Thanks Javaboo! 
Eeekk now that you mention the markings on the Nude Declic..... I might get Black instead because I can't bear to see them all dirty after a few wears.. :s


----------



## javaboo

joanniii said:


> ^^ Yay!! Finally got a reply - Thanks Javaboo!
> Eeekk now that you mention the markings on the Nude Declic..... I might get Black instead because I can't bear to see them all dirty after a few wears.. :s



No problem. The nude is really pretty but I was scared too, you can always spray something on them before wearing them or get the nude patent Clichy instead. 

The CL stores will be getting the Declic 130mm in several different colours soon.


----------



## joanniii

I am still a CL newbie :s  So I would like to know what the retail was? I think it was about $610, wasn't it?
If the seller is asking for near retail I might wait for the new season Declics instead! 
I still need to find a good SA though *sigh*


----------



## laureenthemean

joanniii said:


> I am still a CL newbie :s  So I would like to know what the retail was? I think it was about $610, wasn't it?
> If the seller is asking for near retail I might wait for the new season Declics instead!
> I still need to find a good SA though *sigh*


Retail was $660.


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> No problem. The nude is really pretty but I was scared too, you can always spray something on them before wearing them or get the nude patent Clichy instead.
> 
> The CL stores will be getting the Declic 130mm in several different colours soon.


Aaaah!  I love the Declics, I want them in every color!


----------



## aeross

Morning ladies

I wonder if you could help with these ? It's my first post on here ! 

They look real but I'm such a novice 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/C-LOUBOUTIN-A...hash=item180263889469&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> Retail was $660.



 generally they are $660 but I think NM had them for $550? I have no idea. I did call a bunch of stores but they are hard to find now because some of them went on sale.

I think the new Declic are going to be priced higher. 



joanniii said:


> I am still a CL newbie :s  So I would like to know what the retail was? I think it was about $610, wasn't it?
> If the seller is asking for near retail I might wait for the new season Declics instead!
> I still need to find a good SA though *sigh*



She also said something about the 130mm being hard to walk in (similar to the Rolando) but then she said the 160mm? (can't remember the exact height but the Declic with extra platform) is definitely unwalkable.


----------



## javaboo

aeross said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I wonder if you could help with these ? It's my first post on here !
> 
> They look real but I'm such a novice
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/C-LOUBOUTIN-Animal-Print-Patent-Heels-42-UK-7-5_W0QQitemZ180263889469QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180263889469&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



Looks ok to me.


----------



## aeross

Great !


----------



## joanniii

javaboo said:


> generally they are $660 but I think NM had them for $550? I have no idea. I did call a bunch of stores but they are hard to find now because some of them went on sale.
> 
> I think the new Declic are going to be priced higher.
> 
> 
> 
> She also said something about the 130mm being hard to walk in (similar to the Rolando) but then she said the 160mm? (can't remember the exact height but the Declic with extra platform) is definitely unwalkable.



 Javaboo,
thanks for your reply.
I really love those shoes and while I don't mind waiting I still think that even if I do end up buying them in another colour I would still want them in black because the Declic is such a classic style. 
Do you know off the top of your head the colors that will be coming soon? 
I love how you girls are so knowledgeable your all amazing


----------



## aeross

I'm on a role 

How about these, I haven't seen this style copied but thought I should check !







Ps You guys are great, spent the past 2 hours trawling through the CL section, can't believe I didn't know about it until yesterday :shame:


----------



## laureenthemean

joanniii said:


> Javaboo,
> thanks for your reply.
> I really love those shoes and while I don't mind waiting I still think that even if I do end up buying them in another colour I would still want them in black because the Declic is such a classic style.
> Do you know off the top of your head the colors that will be coming soon?
> I love how you girls are so knowledgeable your all amazing


I know some of the girls in the UK saw them in navy suede, and I heard fuchsia suede (those are SO mine).  Also, I think the new price is $695.


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> I'm on a role
> 
> How about these, I haven't seen this style copied but thought I should check !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps You guys are great, spent the past 2 hours trawling through the CL section, can't believe I didn't know about it until yesterday :shame:


I think these are authentic.


----------



## aeross

Thanks !


----------



## Rog

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Im so depressed as these are now my HG shoes my god the only size they don't have is mine 38 or 38.5.  Do ye think these are ok anyway as somebody wlse might be interested in them.


----------



## joanniii

I wouldn't risk it....If  they don't fit you are stuck with something you cannot wear 


ETA - I just realised our avatars are so similar  heehee


----------



## laureenthemean

Rog said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ie/Christian-Louboutin-SIMPLE-100-4-in-Patent-Leather-Pump_W0QQitemZ120280690443QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Im so depressed as these are now my HG shoes my god the only size they don't have is mine 38 or 38.5.  Do ye think these are ok anyway as somebody wlse might be interested in them.


Yup, that seller is a tPFer.


----------



## Rog

joanniii said:


> I wouldn't risk it....If they don't fit you are stuck with something you cannot wear
> 
> 
> ETA - I just realised our avatars are so similar  heehee


 
Hey Great minds think alike (but then my Mam says that Fools seldom differ )

No I won't be purchasing anything until I can find that exact shoe in my size, 

Laureen ah No that just makes it worse.

I can't remember the name of the person who has these on the forum and its also their aviator but I never liked the simple pump until I saw them in that colour.  Bubblegum must change my signature below to that colour.

Ah No!!!!!!!!!!! Heres wishing they come around again..


----------



## joanniii

^^ Rog,
heehee i Know what you mean, you kinda have to see them modelled and then you just somehow fall in love with the shoes and NEED a pair 
Btw I asked you about your Patent rolandos and the sizing - what size are you normally in Non-CL European sizing?


----------



## Rog

joanniii said:


> ^^ Rog,
> heehee i Know what you mean, you kinda have to see them modelled and then you just somehow fall in love with the shoes and NEED a pair
> Btw I asked you about your Patent rolandos and the sizing - what size are you normally in Non-CL European sizing?


 

I have always been a UK Size 5 (EU 38) for mostly everything sometimes going down to a 4 1/2 or to 5 1/2.  With the Rolandos after everything I'd heard re sizing I chanced the 38.5 and got very lucky I love them but I would now know my Cl Size would be 38 as i've a fairly skinny foot.

So UK 5 = 38 EU


----------



## mama b

Has anyone bought CL's from ebay seller ellieyou ? Her feedback looks great, but wanted to see if anyone had any personal experience w/ her.


----------



## joanniii

Rog said:


> I have always been a *UK Size 5 (EU 38) for mostly everything sometimes going down to a 4 1/2 or to 5 1/2*.  With the Rolandos after everything I'd heard re sizing I chanced the 38.5 and got very lucky I love them but I would now know my Cl Size would be 38 as _*i've a fairly skinny foot*_.
> 
> So UK 5 = 38 EU



Ohhh Good, because me too!  *high fives* same with the skinny foot thing!!ahh!  
In that case, we can certainly look out for shoes for each other!  I will keep my eyes peeled for you if I see any Bubblegum simples in 38/38.5!~ 
Now I need to find a pair of Rolando's in 38.5 and Declic in 38


----------



## laureenthemean

mama b said:


> Has anyone bought CL's from ebay seller ellieyou ? Her feedback looks great, but wanted to see if anyone had any personal experience w/ her.


I don't know if anyone on here has bought from her, but the CLs she is currently selling look authentic.


----------



## joanniii

Sorry had to post these:

They look quite different! (I only just saw that they were lips on the side  )
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-KISS-ME-lips-SHOES-heels-38-8-new_W0QQitemZ300226372099QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^If you're asking about authenticity, the seller of these shoes is very reputable.


----------



## Rog

joanniii said:


> Ohhh Good, because me too!  *high fives* same with the skinny foot thing!!ahh!
> In that case, we can certainly look out for shoes for each other!  I will keep my eyes peeled for you if I see any Bubblegum simples in 38/38.5!~
> Now I need to find a pair of Rolando's in 38.5 and Declic in 38


 
Great Shoe Twin

Have you any preference of choice of colour for the Rolando I love my black ones (I almost cried when I saw them they are like mini works of art)


----------



## joanniii

laureenthemean said:


> ^^If you're asking about authenticity, the seller of these shoes is very reputable.



Thank you darlin'! :kiss:

off to bed now~


----------



## keya

javaboo said:


> The CL stores will be getting the Declic 130mm in several different colours soon.



Ooh, this is super-exciting news, I love the Declics! 




On a different note, I saw a post saying that they're faking the Bling Blings now, but when I clicked the link there was nothing there. What colors/material are they faking? I was considering a pair but if we're going to be flooded with fakes then I might reconsider


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They were the black velvet ones.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I've only seen the velvet/clear stones faked. I think it would be extremely hard to fake the silver speccio without it being extremely noticeable.


----------



## javaboo

There are tons of velvet bling bling on eBay at the moment. I guess we should all be careful about them and buy from a reputable seller!


----------



## jh4200

I saw a pair of what I think are CLs in a consignment store today - don't have any pictures because I didn't have my camera with me.  Here's my concern - on the insole, where it should say Christian Louboutin, there was no actual writing, although I could see an imprint of the words in what looked like the correct font.  Has anyone had the inscription wear away on their real CLs?  It hasn't happened to me, but I haven't had any of my pairs long enough for something like that to happen.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## laureenthemean

jh4200 said:


> I saw a pair of what I think are CLs in a consignment store today - don't have any pictures because I didn't have my camera with me.  Here's my concern - on the insole, where it should say Christian Louboutin, there was no actual writing, although I could see an imprint of the words in what looked like the correct font.  Has anyone had the inscription wear away on their real CLs?  It hasn't happened to me, but I haven't had any of my pairs long enough for something like that to happen.  Let me know what you think!


It has happened to ladies on this forum before.  I think it depends on how much you wear them, maybe, or how long, and your body's pH.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks for the info - seems like they are authentic.  Hope they're still there when I go back to get them!


----------



## heat97

How do these look ladies??

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item300241178695&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## KillerTofu

^^They look good to me. Although that is a highly faked style, the profile on those are spot-on. I'd feel confident buying them.


...Okay, I just took a second look at the auction. The shoes still look fine, but BIN $449? That's too good to be true, and kind of raises a red flag to me. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## snf8

hey girls. i just bought these shoes a couple days ago and was wanting to check with you all just in case. the seller does accept returns so i felt confident buying them and getting a better look.  I also sent her a message for more pictures of the wear on the soles and she sent me some with no problem.  what do you girls think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=150266450245&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good!  Congrats!


----------



## snf8

Thanks! they will be my first pair! i cant wait until monday when they arrive


----------



## KillerTofu

Those look good, but they're Declics, not Decolletes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I was going to add that to my post, haha.


----------



## heat97

heat97 said:


> How do these look ladies??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item300241178695&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 
just wanted to bump.....


----------



## heat97

Tofu-- i think you were just as confused as me about them, i appreciate your input..


----------



## heat97

ughhhhh someone did a bin ---please tell me i didnt miss out


----------



## laureenthemean

heat97 said:


> How do these look ladies??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-VERY-PRIVE-PLATFORM-SHOE-770-37_W0QQitemZ300241178695QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300241178695&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


I didn't say anything because I wasn't sure, but I thought they looked good, and I figure they wouldn't bother marking fakes with marker on the insole?


----------



## bambolina

Do these look ok? TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280245005816&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## lovely&amazing

bambolina said:


> Do these look ok? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280245005816&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting


 
Those look spot-on!

p.s. I have them and they're FABULOUS!


----------



## bambolina

lovely&amazing said:


> Those look spot-on!
> 
> p.s. I have them and they're FABULOUS!


 
Thanks *lovely&amazing*!

I'm _supposed_ to be on a ban until next month, but now I simply can NOT...


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Anytime, *Bambolina*!

Here are _things that make you go hmmmm_

http://cgi.ebay.com/Celeb-Christian...hash=item110269989412&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## po0hping

^Looks funny.
definitely makes me go hmmm


----------



## Stinas

lovely&amazing said:


> ^Anytime, *Bambolina*!
> 
> Here are _things that make you go hmmmm_
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Celeb-Christian...hash=item110269989412&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## amelaura

Ok i missed this page when i posted my authenticate this.

Would somebody be able to tell me if these look like the real deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180264319831

Cheers, 

Millie


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Authentic.


----------



## lovely&amazing

I'm not sure why I want to belive in the fairytale but how about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Chris...hash=item110270078466&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## illegallyblonde

Would love some advice about these:

http://i13.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/fb/42/3806_1.JPG
http://i13.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/fb/42/3548_1.JPG
http://i4.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/fd/0c/0e5e_1.JPG
http://i2.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/fb/42/367e_1.JPG
http://i6.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/fb/42/377b_1.JPG


----------



## laureenthemean

illegallyblonde said:


> Would love some advice about these:
> 
> http://i13.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/fb/42/3806_1.JPG
> http://i13.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/fb/42/3548_1.JPG
> http://i4.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/fd/0c/0e5e_1.JPG
> http://i2.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/fb/42/367e_1.JPG
> http://i6.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/fb/42/377b_1.JPG


I get a bad feeling about these.  Check the seller's feedback, see if they're selling any other pairs, etc.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^I'm with *Laureen*.  The marketplace is flooded with fake bling blings right now and some things look a bit off to me in those pics...


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
How about these?


----------



## javaboo

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Seersucker-No-Prive-37-7_W0QQitemZ120282843343QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> How about these?



looks  to me


----------



## MsFrida

Sorry if someone asked about these already












Do these look okay?


----------



## KillerTofu

Those look good to me ^^


----------



## lizochka

Can I have your opinion on these, please?  The price seems too good to be true, but this would be my first pair of CL, so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item260261601006&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318

Thank you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^I think those are good! They've been on sale, so the price is very possible.


----------



## LavenderIce

lizochka said:


> Can I have your opinion on these, please? The price seems too good to be true, but this would be my first pair of CL, so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GREEN-SATIN-ROSAZISSIMO-SIZE-41_W0QQitemZ260261601006QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260261601006&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
> 
> Thank you!


 
Looks real.  They did go on sale at Nordies, that's why they're priced that way.  I answered your sizing question in the size thread.  Good luck!


----------



## lizochka

Thanks so much to both of you!  I really appreciate the quick responses.


----------



## amelaura

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Authentic.


 
Thank you very much


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They were the black velvet ones.





shoeaddictklw said:


> I've only seen the velvet/clear stones faked. I think it would be extremely hard to fake the silver speccio without it being extremely noticeable.





javaboo said:


> There are tons of velvet bling bling on eBay at the moment. I guess we should all be careful about them and buy from a reputable seller!



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## heat97

How do these look?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...hash=item220256713799&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## lovely&amazing

^I'm going on a limb here, *heat97*, but those actually look good...

Anyone else??


----------



## KillerTofu

I thought so too, but I wasn't ready to be the first one to say so


----------



## javaboo

They look good to me, I believe that style came from saks *I think* a while ago.


----------



## redandgreen

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Adorable-Chri...hash=item120281826325&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318

do these look real? the person has 0 feedback but looking at their other items its like theyre having a clear out rather than being dodgy.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ This seller has no previous feedback, but you've got to start somewhere, right? 
I don't think these shoes are being faked and they look good to me!


----------



## redandgreen

thanks JSG.
do you know if they run small/TT CL size?


----------



## heat97

thanks java, lovely and tofu!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item290245636750&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

something doesn't feel right...


----------



## redandgreen

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Prive-Yoyo-39_W0QQitemZ290245636750QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290245636750&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> something doesn't feel right...



how much do these retail for?

what doesnt feel right about them. ive seen lots of copies of these in black but not in nude.

cant see the stamp on the under sole either. the box has the same sticker and font but i guess thats the easiest part to fake. apart from the other sticker above the sticker it has with the logo and barcode etx. not sure if all shoe boxes are supposed to have these.


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Prive-Yoyo-39_W0QQitemZ290245636750QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290245636750&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> something doesn't feel right...


These look okay to me, though I'm not good with VPs..   The retail is $795, I think


----------



## rdgldy

I'm new at this, but the opening (toe area) looks very open to me????


----------



## lovely&amazing

rdgldy said:


> I'm new at this, but the opening (toe area) looks very open to me????


 
Bingo.


----------



## laureenthemean

redandgreen said:


> how much do these retail for?
> 
> what doesnt feel right about them. ive seen lots of copies of these in black but not in nude.
> 
> cant see the stamp on the under sole either. the box has the same sticker and font but i guess thats the easiest part to fake. apart from the other sticker above the sticker it has with the logo and barcode etx. not sure if all shoe boxes are supposed to have these.


Not being able to see the stamp is usually due to some kind of lighting problem.  The boxes from boutiques don't have a sticker with a barcode.


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> I'm new at this, but the opening (toe area) looks very open to me????


I think that could be due to the angle at which it was photographed.  Still...hopefully someone with more expertise can weigh in.


----------



## sharbear508

Hi ladies!

Could I please get some help with this pair?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250267465590

TIA!!!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

sharbear508 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Could I please get some help with this pair?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250267465590
> 
> TIA!!!!!!


 
I think you're good with those...they're beautiful!


----------



## BunnyLee

Hi everyone, this is my first post! I was wondering if anyone can authenticate these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190235921471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

The seller is in Hong Kong and I'm wary of buying from there. Does anyone have any experience with this seller? Thanks!


----------



## sharbear508

lovely&amazing said:


> I think you're good with those...they're beautiful!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## laureenthemean

BunnyLee said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post! I was wondering if anyone can authenticate these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190235921471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> 
> The seller is in Hong Kong and I'm wary of buying from there. Does anyone have any experience with this seller? Thanks!


I doubt that style is being faked.  I checked the seller's other listings, they are authentic too.


----------



## BunnyLee

laureenthemean said:


> I doubt that style is being faked. I checked the seller's other listings, they are authentic too.


 
Thank-you for taking a look!


----------



## ashakes

redandgreen said:


> how much do these retail for?
> 
> what doesnt feel right about them. ive seen lots of copies of these in black but not in nude.
> 
> cant see the stamp on the under sole either. the box has the same sticker and font but i guess thats the easiest part to fake. apart from the other sticker above the sticker it has with the logo and barcode etx. not sure if all shoe boxes are supposed to have these.


 
Retail is $795 and CL Horatio got another shipment in last week. CL BH also got a shipment in, but they were for all nude (nude tip as well).  The all nude were sold from the waiting list though.

*And, in the past the boxes from the boutiques did NOT have a bar code sticker, BUT my recent purchase from CL Las Vegas did have a bar code sticker on the box.  So, I think they may be updating things at all of the other boutiques eventually!*


----------



## heat97

What do you guys think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item170239499816&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## starrystar

Hello everyone! i need help with this seller on ebay. 

http://myworld.ebay.com/tzgasp2007/

do you think she/his' louboutin's are authentic? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## JRed

heat97 said:


> What do you guys think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item170239499816&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318



looks okay to me


----------



## JRed

starrystar said:


> Hello everyone! i need help with this seller on ebay.
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/tzgasp2007/
> 
> do you think she/his' louboutin's are authentic?
> 
> Thanks!!!



i can't see any of his or her items for sale.


----------



## starrystar

oh you can click on her page and under feedbacks of hers contains pictures. 

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...erid=tzgasp2007&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true

click of the view items page of the items she has sold! Thank you!!!


----------



## JRed

starrystar said:


> oh you can click on her page and under feedbacks of hers contains pictures.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...erid=tzgasp2007&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true
> 
> click of the view items page of the items she has sold! Thank you!!!



it all looks okay to me.


----------



## Stinas

starrystar said:


> oh you can click on her page and under feedbacks of hers contains pictures.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=tzgasp2007&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true
> 
> click of the view items page of the items she has sold! Thank you!!!


  Authentic seller.


----------



## heat97

last one i promise---- im pretty sure these are good, just want to be sure.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item310066884294&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those look good to me, heat.
And they are one of my all-time faves!


----------



## heat97

yay thanks jsg......!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-BLACK-SHOES-OF-THE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NEW_W0QQitemZ130238244118QQ


what do you think?
they have a whole bunch of listings and are offering many sizes???


----------



## mlm4485

Are these authentic VP Tortoise Patents?  Thanks a million!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110270633508&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-BLACK-SHOES-OF-THE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NEW_W0QQitemZ130238244118QQ
> 
> 
> what do you think?
> they have a whole bunch of listings and are offering many sizes???


 

Too many red flags. I am almost positive these are FAKES


----------



## heat97

mlm4485 said:


> Are these authentic VP Tortoise Patents? Thanks a million! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110270633508&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


 
those look good to me...


----------



## karwood

mlm4485 said:


> Are these authentic VP Tortoise Patents? Thanks a million! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110270633508&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Stinas

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-BLACK-SHOES-OF-THE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NEW_W0QQitemZ130238244118QQ
> 
> 
> what do you think?
> they have a whole bunch of listings and are offering many sizes???



Horrible fakes.  They are not even put together nicely.  Every edge looks like its been glued together.  gross..stay away.



mlm4485 said:


> Are these authentic VP Tortoise Patents?  Thanks a million!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110270633508&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas said:


> Horrible fakes.  They are not even put together nicely.  Every edge looks like its been glued together.  gross..stay away.
> 
> 
> Just reported them!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-BLACK-SHOES...hash=item130238243874&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
Theres your fendi purse stina!


----------



## Stinas

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-BLACK-SHOES...hash=item130238243874&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
> Theres your fendi purse stina!



these people are sad & sick.


----------



## Shopalicious

Hi.. I am wondering if anyone had purchase anything from dronestudios?


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Think these look fake-any opinions?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I agree, fake.


----------



## Stinas

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SHOES-NEW_W0QQitemZ330252263733QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Think these look fake-any opinions? TIA!


----------



## starrystar

Stinas and Jred thank you so much for replying... i bought a pair of CL bling bling in velvet from her but got kinda worried because of the sudden splurge of bling blings on ebay. 

Thank you once again. you guys are very helpful!


----------



## Stinas

^^They were on sale at Saks not too long ago.  Really cheap, but went really fast.  BUT....you never know...just ask before you bid.


----------



## jh4200

What do you ladies think about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270253498777&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## shoecrazy

jh4200 said:


> What do you ladies think about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270253498777&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



They look good to me. I believe she is a tPF member.


----------



## more_CHOOS

hello ladies...this item ended but was wondering if they look ok.  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320273272108


----------



## JRed

more_CHOOS said:


> hello ladies...this item ended but was wondering if they look ok.  TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320273272108



they look fine to me, more_choos.


----------



## shoecrazy

Any more opinions on these nude patent VPs?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170239723191


----------



## JRed

shoecrazy said:


> Any more opinions on these nude patent VPs?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170239723191



the shape looks pretty right to me but because the pics are kinda blurred, it's hard to see the full details.  i'd ask for clearer pics just to be sure.


----------



## shoecrazy

JRed said:


> the shape looks pretty right to me but because the pics are kinda blurred, it's hard to see the full details.  i'd ask for clearer pics just to be sure.



I got more pictures from the seller. What do y'all think?

Thanks!


----------



## shoecrazy

One more


----------



## Stinas

jh4200 said:


> What do you ladies think about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270253498777&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


I would like to see more pics if I were a bidder.  TPFer or not.  Know what I mean?


----------



## Stinas

more_CHOOS said:


> hello ladies...this item ended but was wondering if they look ok. TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320273272108


----------



## KillerTofu

*shoecrazy*, I'm sorry but those look fake to me. The shape is off, and they're  not even the right shade of nude.


----------



## JRed

shoecrazy said:


> One more



the seller sent the same pics that was on the listing.  i am not 100% convinced so i would be very hesitant in placing a bid.


----------



## shoecrazy

Ok - thanks for the opinions. I shouldn't buy these anyway. The seller offered to do a BIN for $850 - that seems a little unusual given that these routinely sell for $1000. I asked her to provide the link to the eBay auction where she won them and she said it was more than two months ago so the link was gone.


----------



## rdgldy

I'd walk away


----------



## 8seventeen19

The more I look at those the more the nude color looks off... hrm..


----------



## heat97

they look very pink to me.....


----------



## morfoula

yes they look too pink to me


----------



## javaboo

After researching this I concluded that these are *FAKE *(for reasons I will not post here just in case) and you can probably get these for $90! LOL!

I would advise you to NOT buy it now without an eBay link because I got scammed before and ALWAYS use your CC to pay. Paypal is really stupid and anal about purchase that are off eBay so do not buy it from a seller who is not recommend like that. 

PS: RDF's photos are seriously all over ioffer!


----------



## morfoula

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

morfoula said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



omg!


----------



## morfoula

fake right jRed??? those look so weird to me


----------



## KillerTofu

Definitely fake, *morfoula*. I just reported them, actually.


----------



## morfoula

KillerTofu said:


> Definitely fake, *morfoula*. I just reported them, actually.



good


----------



## lvpiggy

Shopalicious said:


> Hi.. I am wondering if anyone had purchase anything from dronestudios?


 
oh *shopalicious* i have the same question!!  anyone?


----------



## 8seventeen19

LV, this sounds familiar.. who is it


----------



## lvpiggy

look at these babies!! someone please please please tell me they're real!!!


----------



## javaboo

lvpiggy said:


> look at these babies!! someone please please please tell me they're real!!!


 Looks  to me. I have them and they look like that.


----------



## lvpiggy

*javaboo* I LOVE YOU.  these are one of my HGs!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

LV -


----------



## lvpiggy

Stinas said:


> LV -


 
dual confirmation!    i'm SO IN


----------



## aeross

Hiya

Do these look good ? I think so but wanted to double check


*
*


----------



## javaboo

aeross said:


> Hiya
> 
> Do these look good ? I think so but wanted to double check



Can you post listing? I don't see them online because I know who these pictures belong to and I hope they are not stolen.


----------



## aeross

Eeek !

I'm hoping it's a lady that's due to have her 2nd child soon called Sarah

Listing attached, I did BIN in the end

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=130239000030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003


----------



## aeross

I'm more than happy these are genuine. From a  lovely lady whose on here sometimes

Can't wait to get them


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Wow! What a fabulous steal! Congrats!


----------



## aeross

Thanks !

I got lucky that they'd just been put on there when I went on Ebay this morning 

I can't wait to get them on my feet tommorow 

Thank goodness I can surf the web whilst working lol


----------



## Leefi

hello ladies,
this seller as listed the shoes as "pigalles" but they look like decolettes to me?? thanks!!
i've asked for more pictures btw!


----------



## hlfinn

what does everyone think of these?  the seller has them in black and violet. i ADORE the style though i think they would be too small for me i'm still curious if they're real...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pytho...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Leefi said:


> hello ladies,
> this seller as listed the shoes as "pigalles" but they look like decolettes to me?? thanks!!
> i've asked for more pictures btw!


Could be Pigalle with the Decollete heel, but it's impossible to tell from that one picture.


----------



## laureenthemean

hlfinn said:


> what does everyone think of these?  the seller has them in black and violet. i ADORE the style though i think they would be too small for me i'm still curious if they're real...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Python-Shoes-39-8_W0QQitemZ200239250746QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I don't see anything suspicious about this auction, though I am not familiar with the style.


----------



## Stinas

aeross said:


> Eeek !
> 
> I'm hoping it's a lady that's due to have her 2nd child soon called Sarah
> 
> Listing attached, I did BIN in the end
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130239000030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003


 
 Look good to me....what a steal!  Those are one of my HG's.  


Leefi said:


> hello ladies,
> this seller as listed the shoes as "pigalles" but they look like decolettes to me?? thanks!!
> i've asked for more pictures btw!


Looks like a Decollete, but still could be a Pigalle.  Ask for a lot more pics.



hlfinn said:


> what does everyone think of these? the seller has them in black and violet. i ADORE the style though i think they would be too small for me i'm still curious if they're real...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Python-Shoes-39-8_W0QQitemZ200239250746QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Less popular styles are less likely to be faked.  They look good to me


----------



## Shopalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item120283888531&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318

Are these authentic ?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Looks good! They are authentic and the price is right!


----------



## MsFrida

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260262857109&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

They're so not me, but there's something about them that makes me go *droooooool* LOL


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those are hot! And they are authentic.


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you!


----------



## JRed

hlfinn said:


> what does everyone think of these?  the seller has them in black and violet. i ADORE the style though i think they would be too small for me i'm still curious if they're real...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pytho...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



they're an older style but they are real.  i love them too.  wish the purple ones were in my size!


----------



## jh4200

What do you all think about these?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

jh4200 said:


> What do you all think about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Declic-120-39-5_W0QQitemZ190237314931QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Looks okay to me, and she's sold authentic before.


----------



## techie81

Only 1 feedback, but the shoes seem ok.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECLIC-DECOLLETE-5-5_W0QQitemZ150267949886QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150267949886&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## javaboo

Um.. I've see those pictures before and I thought they were sold a while ago unless the person pulled the listing? I don't know. I wouldn't buy it from some one who has very few feedback no matter how much I love the shoe. That was how I got scammed, all these people reopening accounts after their other ones gets closed.


----------



## techie81

javaboo said:


> Um.. I've see those pictures before and I thought they were sold a while ago unless the person pulled the listing? I don't know. I wouldn't buy it from some one who has very few feedback no matter how much I love the shoe. That was how I got scammed, all these people reopening accounts after their other ones gets closed.




Yeah, I don't usually order from anyone with less than 10 feedback. If that's true, real bummer.


----------



## Stinas

Shopalicious said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-JOLI-NOEUD-37-665_W0QQitemZ120283888531QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120283888531&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
> 
> Are these authentic ?


  Great Price!!!


----------



## madeofdreams

I am looking to purchase my first pair of Louboutins  and I just have a quick question wrt Ebay listings - generally, are fake Louboutins a big issue on ebay? I know I should  still get the shoes authenticated on a per pair basis in the forum but I was just wondering whether I should bother with looking at Ebay or stalking out NM and praying hard that they will turn up if at all  Also, what would be considered a good price for Louboutins (eg. O My Sling or Very Prive on ebay? US$300-400? Thanks in advance for helping a Louboutin-newbie!


----------



## laureenthemean

Well, there are certain styles that are routinely faked on ebay--generally, they are styles that are super popular that have never gone on sale.  For example, the only way you'll get a pair of Very Prives for less than retail is if you find them used on ebay, or they're not a popular color, perhaps.  The O My Sling isn't as popular a style.  They went on sale in stores, and you might be able to find them at a discount on ebay.


----------



## IslandSpice

Ladies, would you kindly take a look and tell me if these are authentic? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item120283979264&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Also, I take a 38.5 in NPs and a 38 in simples. Do you think I should go with my simple size or my NP size?


----------



## javaboo

IslandSpice said:


> Ladies, would you kindly take a look and tell me if these are authentic? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Activa-Ivory-Python-Pumps-size-38_W0QQitemZ120283979264QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120283979264&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> Also, I take a 38.5 in NPs and a 38 in simples. Do you think I should go with my simple size or my NP size?



 I would go with the bigger size these fit small. Some people have gone a full size up from their US size for these.


----------



## IslandSpice

javaboo said:


> I would go with the bigger size these fit small. Some people have gone a full size up from their US size for these.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Shopalicious

Stinas said:


> Great Price!!!


 
Yea they are too bad I already got mine.. !! I am looking @ these for my friend .. wish I got them this cheap !!


----------



## MizzD

Ladies, what do you think of these?  I am a newbie, but these look horrible to me, and I've never seen that style, plus, it's got no name!  How can this seller have over 1,000 100% positive feedbacks if she is selling counterfeit stuff?
200239310389


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> Ladies, what do you think of these?  I am a newbie, but these look horrible to me, and I've never seen that style, plus, it's got no name!  How can this seller have over 1,000 100% positive feedbacks if she is selling counterfeit stuff?
> 200239310389


Those are authentic.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> Those are authentic.



Wow!  Thanks for answering that so quickly!  I just am not sure about this seller, because my SIL ordered these 200238842341 and they look and feel cheap!  The red is a bit bubbled and peeling off the back of the heel and half of the heel tip is broken off.


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> Wow!  Thanks for answering that so quickly!  I just am not sure about this seller, because my SIL ordered these 200238842341 and they look and feel cheap!  The red is a bit bubbled and peeling off the back of the heel and half of the heel tip is broken off.


Well, I think these shoes are pretty old, which might have something to do with the condition.  Neither of the shoes you've posted are very popular; I doubt they are faked.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> Well, I think these shoes are pretty old, which might have something to do with the condition.  Neither of the shoes you've posted are very popular; I doubt they are faked.




Well I appreciate your help!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Anytime!


----------



## evolkatie

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are these real? the price is too good to be true


----------



## laureenthemean

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Pump-Heel-6_W0QQitemZ320275509200QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Are these real? the price is too good to be true


Hm, it's hard to tell from the angles.  Anyone else??


----------



## 8seventeen19

I was really hoping you would Laureen


----------



## KillerTofu

evolkatie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Pump-Heel-6_W0QQitemZ320275509200QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Are these real? the price is too good to be true




That's tough. *If *they're fakes, the fakers are getting really really good, _or_ the fakers have figured what photo angles make the shoes look real. 
I'm definitely leaning towards real, although I can understand why the price would give you pause.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha!  I'm not very good with VPs, I think a lot of others are much better at it.  There don't seem to be any telltale signs, but still, with such a highly faked style, I'm hesitant to give a real verdict.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I asked the seller for a side seam shot... its the only way to tell a real vp from a fake vp IMO sometimes...


----------



## 8seventeen19

I just bought them.. I know they are real because of this picture...





dept. stores put the little holes in the bottom of the shoes for returns.. I've bought them off ebay like that before.. my rolandos have them.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay!  What a steal!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I KNOW!!! I actually submitted an offer of 200 and then I was like omg these are SOOO going to be GONE especially since there was someone in the htf thread that was asking about them...


----------



## 8seventeen19

They may be a half size too big but I'll just put some heel grips in. Yay!!


----------



## javaboo

Congrats! I think they put a sole on them too.


----------



## evolkatie

yay congrats!


----------



## Louboutinized

redandgreen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Adorable-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-SIZE-EUR-41-5_W0QQitemZ120281826325QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120281826325&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
> 
> do these look real? the person has 0 feedback but looking at their other items its like theyre having a clear out rather than being dodgy.


 
These shoes look like the real thing and I wouldn't worry about them. I wish I had a job like that!


----------



## Louboutinized

Shopalicious said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-JOLI-NOEUD-37-665_W0QQitemZ120283888531QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120283888531&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
> 
> Are these authentic ?


 
 These are authentic but this style has numerous afkes on e-bay right now. Easy to spot the fakes: low feedback on the sites (0-5) and offering large discount for high number of orders.

Congrats on these but we do need to watch out for the fakes in this style, They're really obvious.


----------



## Louboutinized

techie81 said:


> Only 1 feedback, but the shoes seem ok.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECLIC-DECOLLETE-5-5_W0QQitemZ150267949886QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150267949886&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 

I'm not happy with them, I think the colour is too pink, though it is described as flesh and not nude, the shape just doesn't look right. I guess its the low feedback that makes me really suspicious. I've seen too many with fakes get pulled, just this sort of situalton. I'd be very careful and get more opinions.


----------



## Louboutinized

javaboo said:


> Congrats! I think they put a sole on them too.


 

Congrats! That's a major steal! Those little holes on the soles confirm their authenticity! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320275404568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

not sure if these have been posted _but_...how about it??


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Ladies, what do you think?


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320275404568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> not sure if these have been posted _but_...how about it??



These look good to me.




rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ladies, what do you think?




I would need more pix and/or to know which seller she got them from on eBay.


----------



## JetSetGo!

techie81 said:


> Only 1 feedback, but the shoes seem ok.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECLIC-DECOLLETE-5-5_W0QQitemZ150267949886QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150267949886&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318




I see nothing wrong with these. The color looks right for the Declic.


----------



## rdgldy

> I would need more pix and/or to know which seller she got them from on eBay.



*JSG,*  I asked for add'l pix too-I'm starting to get this authenticating stuff! Thanks.


----------



## JetSetGo!




----------



## Shopalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...hash=item250271567118&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
do they look alright ?


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-peep-toe-sling-backs_W0QQitemZ220258231874QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Ladies, what do you think?




Is the size printed on the size of the shoe odd?  I looked at about 5 pair of my CLs (not this style) and none of them have it.  Seller also said she would not be home before the auction ended to measure the inside of the shoe for me but would send more pictures?????? Seemed strange to me-should I pass?


----------



## shoeluvr44

I'm very nervous about buying off of eBay and am so new to designer shoes that I'm skeptical of forming my own opinion.  What do you ladies think of these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm skeptical because they are priced a lot lower than retail and that makes me wonder why.  Does anyone know if these are authentic?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## irishiris8

^^^ those are from a fellow TPFer!  I'm very comfortable saying they're authentic.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those Paillettes are authentic.. you could definitely tell if those are fake because they would just be all wrong. I've never seen actual pictures of those.. They are gorgeous!


----------



## shoeluvr44

oooooh thanks girls!!! I feel a lot better knowing she's a TPFer!!!!   I'm always just so leery because some sellers on eBay are so shady, you know?  now I just have to decide if I have enough money to get them!!


----------



## Stinas

Shopalicious said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-louboutin-black-peep-toe-EU-39-US-8-5_W0QQitemZ250271567118QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250271567118&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> do they look alright ?


   the peep toe looks a bit big IMO...but wait for another opinion.


----------



## lovely&amazing

have these been posted??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170240864986&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

what do you all think?


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> have these been posted??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170240864986&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
> 
> what do you all think?


I saw those, too. I think they are real, though the seller is lying about the retail price.


----------



## allbrandspls

Sorry if this has been posted. How do these look, real? A bit weary of the photos been stolen.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260263566116&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## shoecrazy

^ That's my auction and I don't think that style is popular enough that anyone would fake them.


----------



## allbrandspls

oh, oppsss.


----------



## mlm4485

Are these NPs authentic?  Thank you!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110271528622&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## laureenthemean

mlm4485 said:


> Are these NPs authentic?  Thank you!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110271528622&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


Authentic.


----------



## lilyfisher

Are these authentic?
Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250272193087&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:IE:1123


----------



## laureenthemean

lilyfisher said:


> Are these authentic?
> Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250272193087&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:IE:1123


Hm, they look fake to me...can anyone else confirm?


----------



## JRed

lilyfisher said:


> Are these authentic?
> Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250272193087&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:IE:1123



i don't think they are.


----------



## lilyfisher

Ok Thanks 
What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.ie/NIB-Christian-lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

lilyfisher said:


> Ok Thanks
> What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/NIB-Christian-lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



i would definitely ask for more pics before bidding.  note:  one of the pics used is from net-a-porter.com.


----------



## javaboo

lilyfisher said:


> Ok Thanks
> What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/NIB-Christian-louboutin-very-prive-patent-heels-size-7_W0QQitemZ110271190932QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I don't think they are using their own photos at all! Like *JRed *said one is from net-a-porter and one picture is from the Madison CL store.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, they look fake to me...can anyone else confirm?



Looks fake to me too.


----------



## javaboo

mlm4485 said:


> Are these NPs authentic?  Thank you!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110271528622&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT



I *think* this is a TPFer except I'm not sure if she's on the CL forum though. I purchased a dress from this person and it was good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilyfisher said:


> Ok Thanks
> What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/NIB-Christian-lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Her story says that the 37 is a bit too small. She's also selling another pair of shoes that are 35s and she also says they're a bit too small for her. This alone does not make them fake, but it does make her shifty.


----------



## BellaShoes

ahahahaha! ^ I'd say the 35 are too small if the 37. is a bit small...she needs to proof her 'cut and paste' ads! If she is a 'she'....


----------



## qbhype

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


is this fake or authentic? thanks


----------



## JRed

qbhype said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> is this fake or authentic? thanks



fake! 

i reported this too.


----------



## qbhype

JRed said:


> fake!
> 
> i reported this too.



http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks =) how bout this?


----------



## qbhype

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and this one...thankssxx


----------



## missy_attitude

Hi ladies, I got these CLs. Do you think they are authentic? These aren't commonly faked, are they? Please let me know if you need more pictures. TIA!

http://i35.tinypic.com/2l88euw.jpg
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4kv9j7&s=4


----------



## lovely&amazing

qbhype said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Black-Red-shoes_W0QQitemZ170239499816QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks =) how bout this?


 

Those look good.


----------



## lovely&amazing

qbhype said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-Zeppa-in-Black-Patent-sz-361-2_W0QQitemZ180266789753QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and this one...thankssxx


 
These look good as well.


----------



## laureenthemean

missy_attitude said:


> Hi ladies, I got these CLs. Do you think they are authentic? These aren't commonly faked, are they? Please let me know if you need more pictures. TIA!
> 
> http://i35.tinypic.com/2l88euw.jpg
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4kv9j7&s=4


These aren't faked AFAIK.


----------



## missy_attitude

laureenthemean said:


> These aren't faked AFAIK.


 
Thank you, *laureenthemean.*


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320276519938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

Please tell me they're real...And if so, let me have them...I want them so bad...please, please, please...


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320276519938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> Please tell me they're real...And if so, let me have them...I want them so bad...please, please, please...


Looks good!  I sort of had my eye on these, but I think they'd be half a size too big.  Hope you get them!


----------



## IslandSpice

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320276519938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> Please tell me they're real...And if so, let me have them...I want them so bad...please, please, please...


 
*Lovely*, I had received the new simples in 38 and they were too big even though my regular simple size is 38. I noticed that you have 38.5 in your wishlist so carefully consider their size.


----------



## lovely&amazing

IslandSpice said:


> *Lovely*, I had received the new simples in 38 and they were too big even though my regular simple size is 38. I noticed that you have 38.5 in your wishlist so carefully consider their size.


 
I think I'm coming to that brutal realization...I asked the seller to measure the insole and it's 10 1/8... I'm fairly certain I normally hover just under 10".

Isn't that just my luck?!


----------



## gemruby41

I've never seent his style before. Are these real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180265635774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## madamelizaking

They look like they would have been made a few seasons back. I have no idea if they're real though, too bad she doesn't let us see the CL on the insole. :/


gemruby41 said:


> I've never seent his style before. Are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180265635774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## laureenthemean

gemruby41 said:


> I've never seent his style before. Are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180265635774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


I think they're authentic, just an older style.


----------



## gemruby41

madamelizaking said:


> They look like they would have been made a few seasons back. I have no idea if they're real though, too bad she doesn't let us see the CL on the insole. :/


I asked her to send me a picture of the insoles. If she does, I'll post. 

Thanks for the help so far madamelizaking & laureenthemean!


----------



## lovely&amazing

^^those are _really_ cool! Someone grab those...


----------



## payo1a

are these real? TIA!

http://i16.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/f5/27/2046_12.JPG
http://i15.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/f5/27/2282_12.JPG
http://i3.ebayimg.com/08/i/000/f2/6d/5427_1.JPG
http://i16.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/f5/27/212e_12.JPG


----------



## Stinas

payo1a said:


> are these real? TIA!
> 
> http://i16.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/f5/27/2046_12.JPG
> http://i15.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/f5/27/2282_12.JPG
> http://i3.ebayimg.com/08/i/000/f2/6d/5427_1.JPG
> http://i16.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/f5/27/212e_12.JPG


----------



## JRed

payo1a said:


> are these real? TIA!
> 
> http://i16.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/f5/27/2046_12.JPG
> http://i15.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/f5/27/2282_12.JPG
> http://i3.ebayimg.com/08/i/000/f2/6d/5427_1.JPG
> http://i16.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/f5/27/212e_12.JPG



please don't buy them.


----------



## summer1030

Hey guys

plz tell if those look good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...259388801QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220259388801

http://cgi.ebay.com/authentic-never...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA


----------



## KillerTofu

All 3 look


----------



## teepeechu

Hi,

I just wanted to see you guys could authenticate these.  They are not a popular style at all but have you ever seen the insole labels backwards like they are in these pairs?  It seems to be flipped.  Item #: 140248936618 Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those look good. Hope you got them. They just tokk a pic in the mirror so the logo was reversed.


----------



## Leefi

this isn't an authentication request per se, just a wonderment: does anyone have the beginning of a clue why there are _soo_, _so_ many fake minibouts popping up on e*bay? especially e*bay UK!! 
i have been questioning this for months!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Because it's a new enough counterfeited style that they think they can make a quick buck before people catch on.  

It's disgusting and illegal.


----------



## laureenthemean

Leefi said:


> this isn't an authentication request per se, just a wonderment: does anyone have the beginning of a clue why there are _soo_, _so_ many fake minibouts popping up on e*bay? especially e*bay UK!!
> i have been questioning this for months!!


I'm thinking they were a fairly popular style, since the only place I saw them on sale was on net-a-porter.


----------



## Leefi

thanks for the answer guys! it's just weird, that there are SOO many of them! I know other styles get faked (especially VPs) but somehow every second shoe i see on e'ay is a minibout!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Unfortunately I don't think as many people report fakes on eBay UK, so it is really overrun. In the US it comes in waves. They post 'em, we report 'em.


----------



## ballerina

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250273310207

http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-LADIES-HEELS-UK-5_W0QQitemZ250272521162QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

		 		are these real?


----------



## Chins4

^


----------



## Leescah

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hash=item250272655392&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

How about these? Not my size unfortunately but I know how sought after these nudes are so if they are authentic then I will post in the HTF thread - they are a great price (but obviously not if they are fake haha!) xx


----------



## ballerina

I've noticed a whole bunch popping up on eBay recently with super low prices
the sellers is /haod518/ with feedback score of 32
We have to stop him


----------



## Susan_Johnson

Hiya everyone! I'm new here but desperate to know ASAP if these are real or fake ~ PLS HELP :-/ !!:


----------



## ballerina

Hi susan,

For me nooo the dust bag look so fake


----------



## Susan_Johnson

Hi Ballerina! (great name!) ...what about the shoes? I thought the peep toe looked too big, the heel a slightly 'off' shape and the leather a bit too grainy??? Very much welcome your thoughts. Many thanks.


----------



## daisyduke947

Eww those look fake. Either that, or the shoes are really messed up.


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360071685016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023

How do these look? 
TIA


----------



## JetSetGo!

Susan_Johnson said:


> Hiya everyone! I'm new here but desperate to know ASAP if these are real or fake ~ PLS HELP :-/ !!:



I'm so sorry, but that pair is fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*L&A* those look good to me.


----------



## heat97

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360071685016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023
> 
> How do these look?
> TIA


 

but oy i want to cry looking at that poor sole... why would they do such a thing


----------



## IslandSpice

Hello Everyone! Can someone tell me if these look authentic? Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Susan_Johnson said:


> Hi Ballerina! (great name!) ...what about the shoes? I thought the peep toe looked too big, the heel a slightly 'off' shape and the leather a bit too grainy??? Very much welcome your thoughts. Many thanks.


You're right on all counts.  The Minibout is a HIGHLY faked style.  I hope you can get your money back.  Good luck.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Karri, those look good! They do that for photo shoots so they don't bust their behind! LOL


----------



## JetSetGo!

IslandSpice said:


> Hello Everyone! Can someone tell me if these look authentic? Thanks!




The pix don't get bigger so it's hard to see the details. I haven't seen any fakes of these though.


----------



## Louboutinized

lilyfisher said:


> Ok Thanks
> What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/NIB-Christian-louboutin-very-prive-patent-heels-size-7_W0QQitemZ110271190932QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I don't see any pcs of the actual shoes for sale... all are stock photos... wouls contact buyer and ask for photos of the actual shoes for sale.


----------



## Louboutinized

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320276519938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> Please tell me they're real...And if so, let me have them...I want them so bad...please, please, please...


 


Authetic.


----------



## Louboutinized

Susan_Johnson said:


> Hiya everyone! I'm new here but desperate to know ASAP if these are real or fake ~ PLS HELP :-/ !!:


 

They just don't look right: the leather is wrong; the shape of the heel isn't right either. I agree with the dustbag being off also. Stay away!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ They look okay to me. I'm not sure if I ever saw the Silver Zipper before or not, but that does not mean it didn't exist.


----------



## sharbear508

Hey ladies! Just received this pair in the mail today and wanted to make sure they look good, because I feel a bit unsure... TIA for your help!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Jet*, *Heat* and *Shoeaddict*! I think mama might need those...


----------



## daisyduke947

Where did you get them, *sharbear*?


----------



## sharbear508

daisyduke947 said:


> Where did you get them, *sharbear*?


 
ebay...


----------



## daisyduke947

They look good, but I think we should wait for another opinion.


----------



## sharbear508

Thanks *daisyduke*!   I feel less panicked now based on your opinion and a comparison I did to photos on Bluefly, but hopefully someone else will chime in too!


----------



## laureenthemean

*sharbear*, I don't think that style is faked.


----------



## KillerTofu

I'm positive those are real. That's not a style I've ever seen before, and as we know, the styles that are faked are the most popular ones.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't think they are faked either. They look good to me.


----------



## Louboutinized

CicyS said:


> anyone?


 
They look good to me. I did see the silver zipper before, but mine are gold.


----------



## Louboutinized

sharbear508 said:


> ebay...


 

Sharbear I'm sure the shoe is authentic. Its a style I'm not familiar with which makes it more likely to be authentic, and it has the classic Louboutin "style" in the shape of the shoe. Spactacular shoes: congratulations!


----------



## daisyduke947

Yeah, I was wondering wear you got them, because they are at Bluefly.


----------



## Louboutinized

Ladies can anyone tell me whether they know of  the Castellanas being faked? I know they're pretty rare, but also very popular and they're on my dream list! Thank you!


----------



## sharbear508

*daisyduke*, *laureen*, *KillerTofu*, *shoeaddictklw* and *Louboutinized* - Thank you sooooooo much for making a girl feel MUCH better about her very first CL purchase!!! You ladies rock!!!!!! 

P.S. *laureen*, purchase #2 also arrived today - my Lola Flores! I ADORE them!!!! Thanks again for your help in locating them!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

sharbear508 said:


> *daisyduke*, *laureen*, *KillerTofu*, *shoeaddictklw* and *Louboutinized* - Thank you sooooooo much for making a girl feel MUCH better about her very first CL purchase!!! You ladies rock!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. *laureen*, purchase #2 also arrived today - my Lola Flores! I ADORE them!!!! Thanks again for your help in locating them!!!


Yay!  Always glad to enable!


----------



## Louboutinized

Ladies, I know this post doesn't belong in this thread, but I'm new to this forum and will beg your indulgence because I'm having trouble anvigating the forum. What I need to know is if tanyone knows of the Castellanas being faked yet?
Thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Louboutinized said:


> Ladies, I know this post doesn't belong in this thread, but I'm new to this forum and will beg your indulgence because I'm having trouble anvigating the forum. What I need to know is if tanyone knows of the Castellanas being faked yet?
> Thank you!


I don't think so.  They're not super popular.  If you're ever in doubt, though, check ioffer.  I would say all the CLs on there are fake, so if you see Castillanas on there, they might be making fakes.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Pic is a little fuzzy but it looks wierd to me...please authenticate.  thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

If anything they are YoYos not Prives but I believe they are fake.


----------



## JRed

more_CHOOS said:


> Pic is a little fuzzy but it looks wierd to me...please authenticate.  thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



i say nay..


----------



## JetSetGo!

Anyone else think this is fishy?

This seller has a bunch of these (see all her listings) and is being very cryptic about the actual sizes she has. Something is not right.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item360072184360&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318

Here are all the auction numbers she's got for them.
200240348548, 200240348301, 360072185642, 200240347756, 360072184360


----------



## JRed

Yes, there is something odd about those auctions.  I thought that the heels looked higher than normal and its shape is not quite right but I don't have a pair of Yoyos so I can't really say for sure.


----------



## Leescah

Leescah said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PATENT-NUDE-SLING-BACK-PLATFORM-6-7_W0QQitemZ250272655392QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250272655392&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> How about these? Not my size unfortunately but I know how sought after these nudes are so if they are authentic then I will post in the HTF thread - they are a great price (but obviously not if they are fake haha!) xx


 
Can anyone help with this one?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Leescah said:


> Can anyone help with this one?




Sorry these are fakes.


----------



## sniperoz76

Hi there! Can anyone help me to tell if these are authentic or not? I just bought them off e-bay australia.. " Christian Louboutin Silver Pigalle heel" 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=150272144455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005
Thanks!


----------



## JRed

sniperoz76 said:


> Hi there! Can anyone help me to tell if these are authentic or not? I just bought them off e-bay australia.. " Christian Louboutin Silver Pigalle heel"
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=150272144455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005
> Thanks!



unfortunately, they are not authentic.  i reported these to ebay when it was first listed but i guess it wasn't enough.


----------



## JRed

Leescah said:


> Can anyone help with this one?




i agree with jetsetgo.


----------



## joanniii

Ladies,
are these any good?
I think they have been worn more than once though! :s
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-BLK-Suede-Heels-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ160262379953QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

Are these the real thing???  Would they fit if I'm a 39, usually 39.5 in CLs???
TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## qwert12

Hi, can you help with these? Are the pictures clear enough? And feel free to tell me how foolish I was for worrying. The different soles threw me off and not knowing if this was a big deal or not I thought I would come here. Thanks JetSetGo! for leading me to this thread.


----------



## jh4200

Those look good to me, although I'm not as familiar with flats as some other styles, so you should get a second opinion.  You should also never, ever feel foolish for worrying.  Fakes are a serious problem, and with the kind of money you're spending, you want to know that you're getting something real.  Feel free to post anything you're even the slightest bit unsure about!


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> Are these the real thing???  Would they fit if I'm a 39, usually 39.5 in CLs???
> TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Castillana-Prive-Shoes-Pumps-40-9-5_W0QQitemZ130240524969QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


These look authentic to me.  I think you'd be a 39 or 39.5 in these, b/c they're a d'Orsay style.


----------



## Stinas

qwert12 said:


> Hi, can you help with these? Are the pictures clear enough? And feel free to tell me how foolish I was for worrying. The different soles threw me off and not knowing if this was a big deal or not I thought I would come here. Thanks JetSetGo! for leading me to this thread.



They are good.  
They are stamped differently because there are 2 factories that make the CL's, each stamp them with a different stamp.  I dont know why, but they do.
I have both flats and mine are stamped like that too.


----------



## Stinas

joanniii said:


> Ladies,
> are these any good?
> I think they have been worn more than once though! :s
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-BLK-Suede-Heels-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ160262379953QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


They look ok to me, but ask for more photos just to be safe, since they are faked a lot.  
They were NOT worn just once.  These are pretty worn...at least 5-10 times, unless they dont know how to walk.  My shoes after being worn once are slightly scuffed on the edges of the sole, not all the red missing like that.   



rdgldy said:


> Are these the real thing??? Would they fit if I'm a 39, usually 39.5 in CLs???
> TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Castillana-Prive-Shoes-Pumps-40-9-5_W0QQitemZ130240524969QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


  They have been up on ebay for a while.  Maybe you can offer her a better price for them...since they have been floating around they might just want to get rid of them by now.  IMO  But they are auth.  Good luck they are stunning.


----------



## rdgldy

laureenthemean said:


> These look authentic to me.  I think you'd be a 39 or 39.5 in these, b/c they're a d'Orsay style.



unfortunately, I agree with you about the size-these will probably be too big!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Anyone else think this is fishy?
> 
> This seller has a bunch of these (see all her listings) and is being very cryptic about the actual sizes she has. Something is not right.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item360072184360&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
> 
> Here are all the auction numbers she's got for them.
> 200240348548, 200240348301, 360072185642, 200240347756, 360072184360



Does anyone else want to weigh in on these?
My gut says report, but...


----------



## JetSetGo!

joanniii said:


> I think they have been worn more than once though! :s
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-BLK-Suede-Heels-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ160262379953QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Once around the state of Texas.


----------



## fmd914

JetSetGo! said:


> Does anyone else want to weigh in on these?
> My gut says report, but...


 

I don't know Jet.  The pics look good to me, but the yoyo is not a style I pay a lot of attention to.  I see that on all her shoes she has multiple sizes listed (most are coach).   But pics don't mean that is the shoe you will get so 

Do the pics bother you or that she has multiples?


----------



## ShantNW3

Hi there,

I'm afraid I'm new here, and really wanted some help, desperately.....so please be gentle!

I was in Paris on business recently, and before I left on the trip, my very pregnant wife showed me a picture of the Louboutin Architek (she said they were sold out at her usual first port of call....net-a-porter).

Instead of doing the intelligent thing and looking for them myself, one of the bellboys at the Westin Trianon Palace (who I speak to about most shopping issues whenever I am in Paris) told me he had a friend who worked at Printemps and that he could get me them from his friend with the employees discount, and split the difference with me - he said his friend does that a lot.

I wasn't really bothered too much about the discount, but could have really benefitted from not having to have gone in to Paris. Anyway, to cut a long story short, they got me the shoes, I brought them home today, and my wife is not convinced about them. She says they don't look right to her as the lines are not straight and perfect; they also cost me more than the previous price at net-a-porter. The stitching doesn't look right to my wife, hence, I fall upon your goodwill here to prove her right, and then I'll know not to trust this chap in Paris ever again! I don't want a poor relationship with him if he is innocent of any wrongdoing. I've attached some images in two posts.

By the way, the leather of the suspect Louboutins is baby soft.

Thanks in advance for your kind help!


----------



## ShantNW3

......just here!


----------



## laureenthemean

ShantNW3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm afraid I'm new here, and really wanted some help, desperately.....so please be gentle!
> 
> I was in Paris on business recently, and before I left on the trip, my very pregnant wife showed me a picture of the Louboutin Architek (she said they were sold out at her usual first port of call....net-a-porter).
> 
> Instead of doing the intelligent thing and looking for them myself, one of the bellboys at the Westin Trianon Palace (who I speak to about most shopping issues whenever I am in Paris) told me he had a friend who worked at Printemps and that he could get me them from his friend with the employees discount, and split the difference with me - he said his friend does that a lot.
> 
> I wasn't really bothered too much about the discount, but could have really benefitted from not having to have gone in to Paris. Anyway, to cut a long story short, they got me the shoes, I brought them home today, and my wife is not convinced about them. She says they don't look right to her as the lines are not straight and perfect; they also cost me more than the previous price at net-a-porter. The stitching doesn't look right to my wife, hence, I fall upon your goodwill here to prove her right, and then I'll know not to trust this chap in Paris ever again! I don't want a poor relationship with him if he is innocent of any wrongdoing. I've attached some images in two posts.
> 
> By the way, the leather of the suspect Louboutins is baby soft.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kind help!


Both fake, IMO.


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-1-3K-CHRI...hash=item300244195777&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1317

Ladies are these real ? I can't believe the starting price, and the description seems a little too good to be true

Not that they are my size  I want a 41 if anyone ever spots them


----------



## aerolin

Are these authentic?


----------



## laureenthemean

aerolin said:


> Are these authentic?


Fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-1-3K-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-GOLD-PINK-SHOES-37_W0QQitemZ300244195777QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300244195777&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1317
> 
> Ladies are these real ? I can't believe the starting price, and the description seems a little too good to be true
> 
> Not that they are my size  I want a 41 if anyone ever spots them


These went on sale for pretty cheap.  Also, the auction just started, so it could easily go up a few hundred dollars in 3 days.  I think they are authentic.


----------



## aeross

Phew, I'd be gutted if they'd started faking them 

I hope somone grabs them at a reasonable price


----------



## JetSetGo!

ShantNW3 said:


> ......just here!



Sorry, Shant. I think your wife is right. Those do not look real. What a scheister that person turned out to be. I'm so sorry.


----------



## JetSetGo!

fmd914 said:


> I don't know Jet.  The pics look good to me, but the yoyo is not a style I pay a lot of attention to.  I see that on all her shoes she has multiple sizes listed (most are coach).   But pics don't mean that is the shoe you will get so
> 
> Do the pics bother you or that she has multiples?



The toe area is very questionable to me. And I find the multiples to be odd. Some of the listings are even Dutch auctions and she is being vague about the actual sizes she has. 
Selling loads of Coach also is suspicious to me, as imagine that stuff is so widely faked.

I hope I don't sound overly judgemental. It all just looked weird to me. Te Nude Yoyos are pretty hard to come by. This sort of fits the "if it's too good to be true" rule.


----------



## ShantNW3

Thanks both of you!....I feel like an idiot as I should have just gone into Paris myself to look for them (though, I don't know if they are available anywhere at all).....or, I should have phoned Printemps or CL and had the hotel concierge have them delivered if they were available; it's my own stupid fault.

 I do feel so stupid!....but I am glad, with your help, that my wife doesn't have to look bad by wearing them......I really wouldn't want her to feel embarrassed by being seen in fake shoes!

So thank you....it is much appreciated!


----------



## laureenthemean

ShantNW3 said:


> Thanks both of you!....I feel like an idiot as I should have just gone into Paris myself to look for them (though, I don't know if they are available anywhere at all).....or, I should have phoned Printemps or CL and had the hotel concierge have them delivered if they were available; it's my own stupid fault.
> 
> I do feel so stupid!....but I am glad, with your help, that my wife doesn't have to look bad by wearing them......I really wouldn't want her to feel embarrassed by being seen in fake shoes!
> 
> So thank you....it is much appreciated!


Don't feel stupid.  You were trying to buy your wife a nice present and someone took advantage of you.  Chalk it up to tuition in the school of life, and now at least you know you'll never make the same mistake again.


----------



## ShantNW3

Hi again,

Thank you, but I do feel silly! I have just one last little question.....would anyone know where I could get an authentic pair of the shoes in question?.......I'm in London, and i've been told they are not in stock at the Louboutin store in Knightsbridge. I also looked in Selfridges & Harrods; in the former, the manager told me to look on net-a-porter. I googled the style, and they only came up as being on ebay!.....I'm assuming most on ebay (at least on ebay UK) are fake? And with my experience in Paris, I assume ebay France is probably an even less safe bet!

I would really like to get Sam (my wife) a pair of these in 38.

I really appreciate your advice and pointers.

Shant


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> Fake.


 I second that fake.


----------



## Stinas

ShantNW3 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Thank you, but I do feel silly! I have just one last little question.....would anyone know where I could get an authentic pair of the shoes in question?.......I'm in London, and i've been told they are not in stock at the Louboutin store in Knightsbridge. I also looked in Selfridges & Harrods; in the former, the manager told me to look on net-a-porter. I googled the style, and they only came up as being on ebay!.....I'm assuming most on ebay (at least on ebay UK) are fake? And with my experience in Paris, I assume ebay France is probably an even less safe bet!
> 
> I would really like to get Sam (my wife) a pair of these in 38.
> 
> I really appreciate your advice and pointers.
> 
> Shant


I was going to say Net-a-Porter too, but they are sold up.  Keep an eye open because they tend to pop up here and there.  Im pretty sure you can order them from a boutique.  Try calling Las Vegas boutique, they might be able to ship to  you with additional costs.


----------



## laureenthemean

ShantNW3 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Thank you, but I do feel silly! I have just one last little question.....would anyone know where I could get an authentic pair of the shoes in question?.......I'm in London, and i've been told they are not in stock at the Louboutin store in Knightsbridge. I also looked in Selfridges & Harrods; in the former, the manager told me to look on net-a-porter. I googled the style, and they only came up as being on ebay!.....I'm assuming most on ebay (at least on ebay UK) are fake? And with my experience in Paris, I assume ebay France is probably an even less safe bet!
> 
> I would really like to get Sam (my wife) a pair of these in 38.
> 
> I really appreciate your advice and pointers.
> 
> Shant


Hm, I don't think they're considered a "classic," and they are from the past season so I'm not sure if they are available anymore.  They used to have them at Neiman Marcus, I would give them a call and have them do a search.  Don't go by what's available online; the online shopping stock is completely different.  You might try Saks, Bergdorf Goodman, and Barneys as well.  And yes, there are A LOT of fakes on ebay UK (some on the US site as well, of course, but not as many).  I did check ebay, and all the black/red Architeks I could find were fake.


----------



## shoecrazy

There are some Architeks here - the in-store inventory may be better. I recommend a department store over a boutique because their return policies are much better.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48410054


----------



## LuxeStyle

Please help me on these.

Are they real?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=2243054&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2FNEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pink-Moirisimo-Wedge-SALE_W0QQitemZ250273235435QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't think the espadrilles are faked.


----------



## qwert12

jh4200 said:


> Those look good to me, although I'm not as familiar with flats as some other styles, so you should get a second opinion. You should also never, ever feel foolish for worrying. Fakes are a serious problem, and with the kind of money you're spending, you want to know that you're getting something real. Feel free to post anything you're even the slightest bit unsure about!


 
Thanks for the kind words jh! I hate being so paranoid about stuff like this, but as you said it is a serious problem and you never know. 




Stinas said:


> They are good.
> They are stamped differently because there are 2 factories that make the CL's, each stamp them with a different stamp. I dont know why, but they do.
> I have both flats and mine are stamped like that too.


 
Thanks so much! I'm really glad I know now that this is the reason for the difference.


----------



## msb

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/wan/735078509.html

Hmm, does this look/sound credible to you guys? Thanks!


----------



## MKWMDA

msb said:


> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/wan/735078509.html
> 
> Does this look credible to you guys? Thanks!



HELL NO

STAY AWAY

Those are all CLASSIC fakes. They are terrible! Awful! Run! RUN!

Seriously, those are bad, if you ever see those pics somewhere, you KNOW they are fake, becuase those seem to be the pics that everyone is using to sell their fakes, so I think they are suppliers' pics.

In summary, to answer your question, NO, they do not look credible.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ That sounds very fake.


----------



## JuneHawk

Susan_Johnson said:


> Hiya everyone! I'm new here but desperate to know ASAP if these are real or fake ~ PLS HELP :-/ !!:



Sorry, those are very fake.


----------



## MKWMDA

:tispy:


----------



## msb

Ok, thank you! Thank goodness lol.


----------



## joanniii

Stinas said:


> They look ok to me, but ask for more photos just to be safe, since they are faked a lot.
> They were NOT worn just once.  These are pretty worn...at least 5-10 times, unless they dont know how to walk.  My shoes after being worn once are slightly scuffed on the edges of the sole, not all the red missing like that.
> 
> 
> They have been up on ebay for a while.  Maybe you can offer her a better price for them...since they have been floating around they might just want to get rid of them by now.  IMO  But they are auth.  Good luck they are stunning.



Thanks *Stinas* and *JSG*


----------



## JetSetGo!

ShantNW3 said:


> Thanks both of you!....I feel like an idiot as I should have just gone into Paris myself to look for them (though, I don't know if they are available anywhere at all).....or, I should have phoned Printemps or CL and had the hotel concierge have them delivered if they were available; it's my own stupid fault.
> 
> I do feel so stupid!....but I am glad, with your help, that my wife doesn't have to look bad by wearing them......I really wouldn't want her to feel embarrassed by being seen in fake shoes!
> 
> So thank you....it is much appreciated!



Don't feel bad. It's was a mistake, and who would think that someone would do that to you???
Honestly, you really should let the hotel manager know. That guy is defrauding the hotel's customers. Very, very bad news.


----------



## keya

ShantNW3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm afraid I'm new here, and really wanted some help, desperately.....so please be gentle!
> 
> I was in Paris on business recently, and before I left on the trip, my very pregnant wife showed me a picture of the Louboutin Architek (she said they were sold out at her usual first port of call....net-a-porter).
> 
> Instead of doing the intelligent thing and looking for them myself, one of the bellboys at the Westin Trianon Palace (who I speak to about most shopping issues whenever I am in Paris) told me he had a friend who worked at Printemps and that he could get me them from his friend with the employees discount, and split the difference with me - he said his friend does that a lot.
> 
> I wasn't really bothered too much about the discount, but could have really benefitted from not having to have gone in to Paris. Anyway, to cut a long story short, they got me the shoes, I brought them home today, and my wife is not convinced about them. She says they don't look right to her as the lines are not straight and perfect; they also cost me more than the previous price at net-a-porter. The stitching doesn't look right to my wife, hence, I fall upon your goodwill here to prove her right, and then I'll know not to trust this chap in Paris ever again! I don't want a poor relationship with him if he is innocent of any wrongdoing. I've attached some images in two posts.
> 
> By the way, the leather of the suspect Louboutins is baby soft.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kind help!



If the guy who got you these shoes works for the hotel I really hope you'll contact the management and complain about him, because what he's doing is defrauding the hotel guests (kind of like biting the hand that feeds, if you ask me) Actually, I'd try to contact the bellboy in question first and tell him the shoes were fake (maybe he simply didn't know ?) and to refund your money asap or you'll write a letter of complaint to his manager. Maybe that'll make him think twice before he tries to scam another guest. Just my $0.02.


----------



## illegallyblonde

Hi ladies

Thoughts on these? I know they ended already:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=200239398889&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=010


----------



## karwood

illegallyblonde said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Thoughts on these? I know they ended already:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=200239398889&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=010


 
These Zipettes look good to me,


----------



## illegallyblonde

That's good to hear  especially since I was the one that bought them... :shame:


----------



## Stinas

illegallyblonde said:


> That's good to hear  especially since I was the one that bought them... :shame:


   Congrats!!!


----------



## missjenny

ladies, what is your verdict on these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item280247903291&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

looks a little shady to me.....


----------



## bagpunk

this has ended, but nevertheless, would like to know if this seller and her shoes are legit. thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250271013551&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015


----------



## laureenthemean

missjenny said:


> ladies, what is your verdict on these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-CARACOLO-Red-Patent-Zipper-Pumps_W0QQitemZ280247903291QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280247903291&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> looks a little shady to me.....


Authentic.



bagpunk said:


> this has ended, but nevertheless, would like to know if this seller and her shoes are legit. thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250271013551&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015


Authentic, and this seller has sold authentic before.


----------



## missjenny

laureenthemean said:


> Authentic.
> 
> 
> laureen, how can you tell?
> re: red caracolos


----------



## laureenthemean

missjenny said:


> laureen, how can you tell?
> re: red caracolos


First of all, I haven't seen these faked.  They weren't very popular when they came out.  They retailed for $910, as the listing says, but could be found on sale for $300.  Secondly, I had a pair in black, and all the details look the same.


----------



## Jzlyn

Can you ladies please help with this? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/christian-lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

Jzlyn said:


> Can you ladies please help with this?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/christian-louboutin-nude-catenita-slingback-Uk6-Eu-39_W0QQitemZ170242382614QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA!


Fake.


----------



## Jzlyn

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Laureen, thank you for being so on it!


----------



## LuxeStyle

LuxeStyle said:


> Please help me on these.
> 
> Are they real?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Baby-Blue-Moirisimo-Wedge_W0QQitemZ250273232913QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





laureenthemean said:


> ^^I don't think the espadrilles are faked.



Thank you for help!


----------



## shoecrazy

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370069369698


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those look good.  What a great deal- congrats!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> Laureen, thank you for being so on it!


No problem!


----------



## e_pinpin

Thanks Laureen sweetie


----------



## laureenthemean

e_pinpin said:


> Hi ladies, I need some CLs' expert opinions about these...what do you think? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mauresmo-Lace-Peep-Toe-Shoes-37-NR_W0QQitemZ130238939788QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130238937400&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Both look good to me.


----------



## shoecrazy

This deal looks too good to be true - opinions?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> This deal looks too good to be true - opinions?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-PRIVE-38-8-7-HOT_W0QQitemZ170243133826QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


They don't look right to me.  In fact, they look just like the ones listed here (warning--there are so many fakes it's GROSS):
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/clo/764920692.html


----------



## javaboo

Those are the same pictures we authenticated a while ago. They are fake.


----------



## peachi521

Hi, new poster, long-time lurker 

Just wondering if these are real or fake!
http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/764241839.html

Thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

peachi521 said:


> Hi, new poster, long-time lurker
> 
> Just wondering if these are real or fake!
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/764241839.html
> 
> Thank you


Hm, I think those are Yoyo 85s, which I haven't seen faked yet, but I would ask for clearer, closer photos of the shoes.


----------



## peachi521

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, I think those are Yoyo 85s, which I haven't seen faked yet, but I would ask for clearer, closer photos of the shoes.



Thanks!  I've asked for more photos and a few more details... my fingers are crossed that the shoes are legit (and if so... still available!)!


----------



## joanniii

Hey ladies,
are these legit? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Platform-Black-Pump-38-8US_W0QQitemZ270258599216QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Thank you!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ I think, if they are legit, they are Declic, not Rolando. Rolando toe is pointier.


----------



## laureenthemean

joanniii said:


> Hey ladies,
> are these legit?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Platform-Black-Pump-38-8US_W0QQitemZ270258599216QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Thank you!


Looks good, but these are the Declic, not the Rolando as stated in the description and title.


----------



## KillerTofu

Does anyone know if the Ambrosinas have been faked yet? (I say 'yet' because I checked out iOffer to see if they have, and a seller was claiming that they would be getting them soon).

See, I won a pair on eBay last week for an outrageous price, and when they arrived, well they just don't 'feel' real to me. There's nothing glaringly obviously wrong about them, but I'm a little worried. I can't seem to link to the auction pics, so I will post my own pics ASAP. 
*fingers crossed*  

P.S. How do I post pictures as attachments, where you can click on the thumbnail to see the larger pic?


----------



## JetSetGo!

What do we think of this seller and their stuff?

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/coughlanmt


----------



## JRed

killertofu, at the bottom left hand of the last post, there's a 'post reply' button.  if you click on that, it would come up with a reply window with the option to post attachments.


----------



## JRed

JetSetGo! said:


> What do we think of this seller and their stuff?
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/coughlanmt



i give it .  the yoyos and lolas don't look right.  plus with the privatita, they used nap's pics.


----------



## peachi521

Just checking to see how these match up:
http://picasaweb.google.com/dtailoriented/Shoes
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/clo/758186309.html

The seller has a blog... talks about Louboutins a lot, claims she got them from Barney's: http://dtailo.blogspot.com/search/label/Louboutin


----------



## Stinas

peachi521 said:


> Just checking to see how these match up:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/dtailoriented/Shoes
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/clo/758186309.html
> 
> The seller has a blog... talks about Louboutins a lot, claims she got them from Barney's: http://dtailo.blogspot.com/search/label/Louboutin





JetSetGo! said:


> What do we think of this seller and their stuff?
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/coughlanmt


 to all of these links!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I thought so too. Poor losers faked a style the stores almost had to give away.
Thanks, *JRed*.


----------



## illegallyblonde

Hi ladies

Your thought on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=280247715055&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

also, do they run TTS?


----------



## peachi521

Stinas said:


> to all of these links!



 that's what i thought... something just looked a little off... all of these knockoffs are the worst!


----------



## laureenthemean

illegallyblonde said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Your thought on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280247715055&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> 
> also, do they run TTS?


They look authentic.  I went half a size up, but some people found them TTS.


----------



## Stinas

CicyS said:


> Could I please have further confirmations by someone that these are authentic?
> Thanks
> 
> http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/7162/clsl9.jpg
> http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/6403/chlotg4.jpg
> http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/411/chlvt8.jpg


They look ok to me, but I dont own these, so wait for a second opinion.


----------



## more_CHOOS

QUICK! Somebody authenticate!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## joanniii

Hey ladies!
Please help!~!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-PRIVE-38-8-7-HOT_W0QQitemZ170243133826QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170243133826&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Joanniii- a few of the ladies discussed that shoe on the previous page and consensus is they're fake. I remember those being posted a few weeks ago as well.


----------



## joanniii

*MPA* - 
Ohhhh really??  That really sucks!
And I thought I had found one of my HGs too! 
Thanks for your help though!


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> QUICK! Somebody authenticate!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Leather-3-Pump-Shoe-35-5_W0QQitemZ110272733668QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Authentic.  Hope you got them!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ no i didn't.  after i posted i was searching for something and totally forgot about it!  sucks, cuz i've been wanting a pair of hung ups for awhile now...oh well wasn't meant to be! =(


----------



## KillerTofu

Here's the Ambrosinas in question. Like I said, I'm not sure this style has even been faked yet, but I'm still a little worried.












I had some lighting issues, hence the different backgrounds :shame:. I'd so appreciate any help with this, ladies.


----------



## laureenthemean

KillerTofu said:


> Here's the Ambrosinas in question. Like I said, I'm not sure this style has even been faked yet, but I'm still a little worried.
> I had some lighting issues, hence the different backgrounds :shame:. I'd so appreciate any help with this, ladies.


I haven't seen the Ambrosinas IRL, but the details look right to me--the stitching and logo on the heel, the stamp on the soles.  Hopefully someone else can help you more.


----------



## sniperoz76

Hi there! Could you please have a look at these and let me know if they look authentic to you? Thanks so much !
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loubricant

Hello everybody,

I just bought a pair of what was advertised as Pigalles on ebay, and now I'm rather worried I bought fakes. Hopefully some of you can help me out. What makes me suspicious is ...

I know two kinds of Pigalles - the sculpted heel and the skinny heel - and the ones I got seem to be neither. 
The curve below the ball of the foot looks wrong.
The red colour on the soles is not as shiny as I remember it from other Louboutins.

So, I wonder - is there another kind of Pigalle? Is it a different model alltogether? Or are those just fake? Maybe you can have a look at the pictures below (I just took them) and tell me what you think. Any help would be really appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## joanniii

^^  I thought Pigalle had a shorter toe box area?


----------



## loubricant

True, that's what I thought as well. So, I guess it boils down to: are these a completely different Louboutin model, or are they just plain fake?


----------



## JRed

loubricant said:


> True, that's what I thought as well. So, I guess it boils down to: are these a completely different Louboutin model, or are they just plain fake?



loubricant, these are fake.  the shape is completely wrong.


----------



## JRed

sniperoz76 said:


> Hi there! Could you please have a look at these and let me know if they look authentic to you? Thanks so much !
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



i'm half and half.  the modelling pics look real enough but the pics with just the shoes look a bit off.  i don't own a pair of privatitas so please do wait for other opinions.


----------



## loubricant

Right - so those are not just *not* Pigalles, they are not even Louboutins at all?


----------



## JRed

sorry loubricant....  if you paid using paypal, you can file a significantly not as described case.  if they described those shoes as pigalles, then that definitely qualifies.


----------



## stasiani

Hello ladies, are these legit?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Joli-Noeud-size-37-1-2-NIB-550_W0QQitemZ200240468321QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Thanks!


----------



## Shopalicious

I need some help 
are these authentic ? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item110273623855&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110273628344


----------



## stasiani

oh, and what about them?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280245027452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=018
thanks again


----------



## rdgldy

it ended-but looked good to me.


----------



## rdgldy

Shopalicious said:


> I need some help
> are these authentic ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-NOEUD-PINK-SATIN-PUMP-SZ-39-9_W0QQitemZ110273623855QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110273623855&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
> http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110273628344



pictures are very blurry and low rating-I'd at least want add'l views but looks odd to me.


----------



## ShantNW3

Hi again,

I just wanted to thank you all again, and just thank you even more for suggesting Neiman Marcus; I phoned them and they are sending my wife a pair; I really appreciate it.

I also wanted to let you know that I called the Westin yesterday and asked to speak to the bellboy. Although I didn't get hold of him yesterday, I was surprised to get a call back from him today (perhaps a sign of guilt?). I told him all about the shoes being fake. He apologised and said he would take it up with his friend and also promised to pay me back when I'm over in Paris next week (I'm there for a fertility conference for two days - I'm an ObGyn); he even said he would wire me the money today if I wanted (I didn't). He also asked me to take the shoes with me so that he can admonish his friend.

I don't know if he was being genuine, but he acted really decently on the phone. He also said he was shocked that his friend would be selling fakes and passing them off as stock from Printemps. So hopefully, it won't happen to anyone else!.......but just in case you're in Paris, I wouldn't let anyone else supply you with these!

By the way, I don't know if this info is of any use to you, but my wife said that while the box and dustbags were similar looking to those by Louboutin, in texture, they were nothing like original Louboutin boxes and dustbags. The box was rougher and was not the correct shade of colour; the printing was not correct (especially the absence of the logo on the box lip); she said the box was a huge giveaway even before she opened it. The dustbags had printing very loosely applied to them (it looks easy to rub it off). I don't think I will leave my wife's shopping to third parties in the future.....and if you don't mind, I think she'll be on here to share opinions!

All the best!
Best regards,
Shant


----------



## rdgldy

So glad that you resolved all of this.  I am sure your wife is happy with her shoes from Neiman Marcus.  Whether the busboy was aware of the fakes or not, he will not likely be passing off any fake Louboutins again.  Please have your wife join our forum-we'd love to welcome another Louboutin admirer.


----------



## laureenthemean

ShantNW3 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I just wanted to thank you all again, and just thank you even more for suggesting Neiman Marcus; I phoned them and they are sending my wife a pair; I really appreciate it.
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that I called the Westin yesterday and asked to speak to the bellboy. Although I didn't get hold of him yesterday, I was surprised to get a call back from him today (perhaps a sign of guilt?). I told him all about the shoes being fake. He apologised and said he would take it up with his friend and also promised to pay me back when I'm over in Paris next week (I'm there for a fertility conference for two days - I'm an ObGyn); he even said he would wire me the money today if I wanted (I didn't). He also asked me to take the shoes with me so that he can admonish his friend.
> 
> I don't know if he was being genuine, but he acted really decently on the phone. He also said he was shocked that his friend would be selling fakes and passing them off as stock from Printemps. So hopefully, it won't happen to anyone else!.......but just in case you're in Paris, I wouldn't let anyone else supply you with these!
> 
> By the way, I don't know if this info is of any use to you, but my wife said that while the box and dustbags were similar looking to those by Louboutin, in texture, they were nothing like original Louboutin boxes and dustbags. The box was rougher and was not the correct shade of colour; the printing was not correct (especially the absence of the logo on the box lip); she said the box was a huge giveaway even before she opened it. The dustbags had printing very loosely applied to them (it looks easy to rub it off). I don't think I will leave my wife's shopping to third parties in the future.....and if you don't mind, I think she'll be on here to share opinions!
> 
> All the best!
> Best regards,
> Shant


Good to hear that the bellboy is at least trying.  BTW, not all the boxes have the logo on the lip.


----------



## laureenthemean

Shopalicious said:


> I need some help
> are these authentic ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-NOEUD-PINK-SATIN-PUMP-SZ-39-9_W0QQitemZ110273623855QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110273623855&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318
> http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110273628344


Those both look fake to me.  I have a pair of Very Noeuds from a reputable ebay seller, (onlymoda), and the padding didn't look that obvious to me.  I'm sorry I don't have them with me to compare, but I know I couldn't see the padding like that.  I think we've seen fake Pigalles with this kind of padding.  

Beware, everyone, fake VNs may now be on ebay.

ETA:  I've changed my mind.  These are _all wrong_.  There are _definitely_ fake VNs on ebay now.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yeah, the bow on those looks awful too.


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone 

Any ideas about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300244490237


----------



## missbubblie

hello ladies, please help me to authenticate these shoes for me. thanks in advance! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone,

I posted a craigslist link yesterday in this thread, and people seemed to think the shoes were authentic... I asked for more pictures and the seller sent me these pictures attached... any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## Stinas

peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Any ideas about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300244490237


 look good to me.



missbubblie said:


> hello ladies, please help me to authenticate these shoes for me. thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Toe box looks a bit odd to me.


----------



## Stinas

peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted a craigslist link yesterday in this thread, and people seemed to think the shoes were authentic... I asked for more pictures and the seller sent me these pictures attached... any thoughts?  Thanks!



Look good.


----------



## laureenthemean

peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Any ideas about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300244490237


I haven't seen Palace Zeppas faked yet.  I think these are okay.


missbubblie said:


> hello ladies, please help me to authenticate these shoes for me. thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Very-prive-platform-pumps-35_W0QQitemZ220260148243QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Fake.


peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted a craigslist link yesterday in this thread, and people seemed to think the shoes were authentic... I asked for more pictures and the seller sent me these pictures attached... any thoughts? Thanks!


Looks good to me!


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> ETA: I've changed my mind. These are _all wrong_. There are _definitely_ fake VNs on ebay now.


 
VNs have been on ioffer for awhile now. I am surprised they are just now showing up on ebay. They are awful!! It's so obvious that they are fake.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There's a pair of pink VNs.. ahh so sad...


----------



## peachi521

Stinas said:


> Look good.




Thanks everyone!  I'm going to grab them today


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Those okay?


----------



## hmwe46

daisyduke947 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-Knot-Pumps-Heels-Shoes-37_W0QQitemZ120285010151QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Those okay?



Does the Vero Cuoio stamp look different on these??  Mine don't have the box around the outline, does that make sense???


----------



## laureenthemean

hmwe46 said:


> Does the Vero Cuoio stamp look different on these??  Mine don't have the box around the outline, does that make sense???


Yes, there are different Vero Cuoio stamps.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ooh, no idea. I think they look the same.


----------



## laureenthemean

daisyduke947 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-Knot-Pumps-Heels-Shoes-37_W0QQitemZ120285010151QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Those okay?


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

sniperoz76 said:


> Hi there! Could you please have a look at these and let me know if they look authentic to you? Thanks so much !
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Hi these look ugly and fake. I have Privatitas (I had them altered to slingbacks) and they do not look like this.  The cut on the sides are wierd looking -- mine's a little more narrow (those look a little too thick/fat).  They look like the ones on ioffer 

here's a pic from NM for comparison.


----------



## uladh

What do you lovely people think about these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item170242569878&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

And these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=280248072885&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## annie168

Hi ladies,

i'm about to do a buy it now from this seller. Can you please authenticate these Jolis for me? She's selling them for a reasonable price and with the microsoft cashback it's going to be a bargain. Help please! 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130238937400


----------



## rdgldy

uladh said:


> What do you lovely people think about these:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280248072885&
> ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018



These seem fishy-the toe opening looks odd, too many sizes being offered on a few styles.  Stay away!


----------



## laureenthemean

uladh said:


> What do you lovely people think about these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Bout-Killer-Heels-Uk-size-5-38_W0QQitemZ170242569878QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170242569878&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> And these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280248072885&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


The first auction doesn't include any pictures of the actual shoe, just pictures from net-a-porter, so I'd stay away.  The shoes in the second listing are definitely fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

annie168 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> i'm about to do a buy it now from this seller. Can you please authenticate these Jolis for me? She's selling them for a reasonable price and with the microsoft cashback it's going to be a bargain. Help please!
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130238937400


Looks good, go for it!


----------



## annie168

thanks a lot! 



laureenthemean said:


> Looks good, go for it!


----------



## uladh

Thanks a lot folks. What about these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item170242569878&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Christia...hash=item150274341593&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Fake fake fake!


----------



## laureenthemean

uladh said:


> Thanks a lot folks. What about these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Bout-Killer-Heels-Uk-size-5-38_W0QQitemZ170242569878QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170242569878&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Ladies-Shoes-size-UK-5-EU-38_W0QQitemZ150274341593QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150274341593&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


Again, the first ones only have stock pictures, not pictures of the actual shoe.  Second listing is fake.  The Minibout is very hard to find for a discount.  I've only ever seen a a few listings total for authentic ones in the past 4 months or so, and as far as I know, these shoes only went on sale at net-a-porter and not anywhere else (at least in black--if I'm wrong, someone please correct me).  It would be incredibly difficult to buy such a large quantity of these shoes and sell them for so cheap.


----------



## rdgldy

Seems there are a lot of fakes on the UK site-I would be very careful buying any minibouts!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I have only ever seen maybe 4 listings for authentic black Minibouts, including two for the ones I bought and sold, and they were not on the UK site.


----------



## uladh

Back to the drawing board methinks. Thanks people!


----------



## perruchin

Hello ladies I´m new to here,  although I read the treads and the post I have never writen anything here in the forum, I´ve wroten an ebay guide on fake Louboutins models, and have gotten messages from other ebayers who´ve just ended being scamed of have seen a couple of sellers with fake Louboutins, the past one from Aukiri that allowed me to reproduce her message: xx
It wil be verry helpfull if we keep denouncing this sellers and also to make a better listing of the fake models......


----------



## illegallyblonde

Do these look a little suspcicious?

http://i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/f2/de/79ec_1.JPG
http://i23.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/f2/de/7aa5_1.JPG
http://i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/f2/de/7b44_1.JPG


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Whaaat? Those don't look right. Unless they are a style I've never seen before.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ they look good to me.

They are the Hung ups.


----------



## laureenthemean

illegallyblonde said:


> Do these look a little suspcicious?
> 
> http://i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/f2/de/79ec_1.JPG
> http://i23.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/f2/de/7aa5_1.JPG
> http://i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/f2/de/7b44_1.JPG


Looks fine to me...


----------



## rdgldy

I really like them with the red contrast-I'm not usually a fan.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I thought the Hung Ups didn't have another colour on the back. I've only seen them that are solid black! I had no idea...this must be a different style.


----------



## bagmad73

Sorry if these have been authenticated before. Just worried about sellers previous feedback.
Architeks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120285556158
Thanks!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

bagmad73 said:


> Sorry if these have been authenticated before. Just worried about sellers previous feedback.
> Architeks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120285556158
> Thanks!!!


Authentic.  This seller seems to always sell authentic CLs, I'm surprised about that one neutral.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Just want to authenticate before posting in the HTF thread!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ more_CHOOS, Laureen just authenticated those in the post above. They're good


----------



## sandee352000

Can you help with verifying if thes shoes or real and if this ebay is honest.

Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Sandee, those are definitely authentic. The seller is very reputable- she only sells authentic items, a lot of which are hard to find. She's also a tPF member.


----------



## sandee352000

Already bought a pair and I must of out wore them the heel popped off, but I bought non platform yoyo 110 so maybe just made a little weaker than platforms.  Thanks I love this forum.


----------



## JetSetGo!

What??? Can they put it back on?


----------



## aerolin

Does anyone know if any of these are authentic? 

TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-patent-CH...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Louboutinized

laureenthemean said:


> I don't think so. They're not super popular. If you're ever in doubt, though, check ioffer. I would say all the CLs on there are fake, so if you see Castillanas on there, they might be making fakes.


 

Thank you Laureenthemean! I love them and I had bought two pairs on e-bay which I felt were authentic, but its great to have the reassurance!


----------



## Louboutinized

rdgldy said:


> Are these the real thing??? Would they fit if I'm a 39, usually 39.5 in CLs???
> TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Castillana-Prive-Shoes-Pumps-40-9-5_W0QQitemZ130240524969QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

About the Castellanas: These are authentic. I have two pairs and absolutely love them. I don't think you'd have a problem with the size: I am a size 35 in regular shoes and my 35.5 are a bit tight for me. I think they're overpriced, though. I got mine for $450 and $470. I agree that offering a lower price would be a good way to go. If they were in my size I would!


----------



## Louboutinized

rdgldy said:


> Are these the real thing??? Would they fit if I'm a 39, usually 39.5 in CLs???
> TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
About the Castellanas: I agree that these are authentic. I have two pairs of these, red and black. About sizing, I take 35 in a regular shoe and it is quite roomy, whereas my 35.5 Castillanas are tight. (Not giving them up, though!) Now I also think these are overpriced. I got mine (New in box) for $450 and $475. I agree that offering a lower price might get you a gorgeous pair of shoes! If they were my size I'd  beat you to them!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks for the input-I emailed the seller to see about a lower BIN-we'll see what happens!!


----------



## laureenthemean

These all look authentic to me.



aerolin said:


> Does anyone know if any of these are authentic?
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-patent-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ERNESTA-shoes-39-9-US_W0QQitemZ290247031685QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-purple-suede-cut-out-pumps-36-6-US_W0QQitemZ300243222503QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-blue-patent-strappy-sandals-38-8-US_W0QQitemZ290247038104QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## daisyduke947

FYI I've seen some fake espadrilles on eBay, so if you want to buy some, I really suggest people post them. I saw some fake Mallorcas like mine, so if that's a shoe you are looking at, definitely post.


----------



## Louboutinized

CicyS said:


> Could I please have further confirmations by someone that these are authentic?
> Thanks
> 
> http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/7162/clsl9.jpg
> http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/6403/chlotg4.jpg
> http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/411/chlvt8.jpg


 These look authentic to me.


----------



## aerolin

Thanks! I am actually interested in some Jimmy Choos from the same seller, bur can't seem to find a Choo authentication site. But since the Louboutins seem authentic I will take my chances with the Choos as well


----------



## Louboutinized

missbubblie said:


> hello ladies, please help me to authenticate these shoes for me. thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Very-prive-platform-pumps-35_W0QQitemZ220260148243QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 I know this auction is over and the shoes have been bought. However these are fake! The giveaway is the seller wants to contact her supplier and then the shoes will be dispatched: this means the shoes are in China (or other cheap manufacturing country) and will be drop shipped. These are teo shoes left on this site Architeks and Privitatas..... same applies.


----------



## Louboutinized

rdgldy said:


> thanks for the input-I emailed the seller to see about a lower BIN-we'll see what happens!!


Be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## rdgldy

he lowered it $20-not exactly a bargain.  I e-mailed her a suggested offer and she has not responded-not a great sign!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*SOS...SOCLS*...(_*save our christian louboutin sister*_!)

won 'em on ebay...just got 'em...look good except for stamping on bottom. Clichy owners...please pull them out and look at the stamping to see if it looks like mine.....i'm gonna be sick if they're fake...


----------



## lovely&amazing

And more...


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lovely*, Those look perfectly legit to me. The lines of that shoe are so delicate, and they look just right. Is the stitching sloppy?

I've read that some of the older styles have the stamping in different places. Hopefully someone can confirm.

I REALLY think those are real.


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> *Lovely*, Those look perfectly legit to me. The lines of that shoe are so delicate, and they look just right. Is the stitching sloppy?
> 
> I've read that some of the older styles have the stamping in different places. Hopefully someone can confirm.
> 
> I REALLY think those are real.


 

Jet, the stitching is impeccable...They look incredible except for those stampings...I Love You for getting back to me so quickly


----------



## laureenthemean

*lovely*, I'm not sure what it is you're worried about?  The stamping looks fine to me.  If it's in a different place, though, maybe it's just a lack of quality control.  The stamp on my striped Simples is really low, so low that part of the logo is on the part that gets walked on.


----------



## lovely&amazing

laureenthemean said:


> *lovely*, I'm not sure what it is you're worried about? The stamping looks fine to me. If it's in a different place, though, maybe it's just a lack of quality control. The stamp on my striped Simples is really low, so low that part of the logo is on the part that gets walked on.


 
The size # doesn't look funny to you? The #'s are bigger and different than any of my other pairs...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't really think that's a very good indicator if that's the only thing wrong with them.  All the fakes we've seen had LOTS of things wrong with them.  There are little differences here and there that authentic CLs have, like how some styles don't have the word "Paris" on the insole, or how sometimes there's a little * next to the size, etc.  *JetSet* is right, I don't think the shape of the Clichy could easily be faked.  I really think you're fine.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Okay! Thank you *Jet* and *Laureen* for talking me down off the ledge.  I think I'll slip them on now and appretiate them...


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> Okay! Thank you *Jet* and *Laureen* for talking me down off the ledge.  I think I'll slip them on now and appretiate them...


LOL, can't blame you.  Ebay is scary sometimes.  I got my Minibouts for a good deal a few months ago and then freaked out when I saw all the fakes pop up.  Anyway, yes, you should definitely enjoy them!  The Clichys and the Declics are my favorite styles.


----------



## KillerTofu

Forgive me for posting again, but I only got one response last time (thanks, Laureen!), and I'd really appreciate if anyone else would weigh in on these Ambrosinas (Laureen wasn't 100% sure). Maybe I'm just being paranoid, but I'm not completely confident they're legit.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^They're very pretty, *Killer*.  What makes you feel they're off?  I so wish I could help you as you no doubt have seen me go through my mini-meltdown above...


----------



## shoecrazy

Do these look okay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290248382690

(they do to me, but I just want a second or third opinion)


----------



## KillerTofu

(responding to lovely&amazing) Well, for one, the insole is a different color than my other CLs. My others are like a cream-beige color, and these have a definite pinkish cast to them. Also, I went to iOffer to see if fake Ambrosinas have even hit the market yet, and a seller over there is claiming that they'll be getting them soon. When I read that, my heart sank!

But, then again, they are really beautiful. The style and material is so delicate that I kind of get the feeling that fake Ambrosinas would be obvious.

I hope I'm just fretting over nothing.


----------



## laureenthemean

KillerTofu said:


> Forgive me for posting again, but I only got one response last time (thanks, Laureen!), and I'd really appreciate if anyone else would weigh in on these Ambrosinas (Laureen wasn't 100% sure). Maybe I'm just being paranoid, but I'm not completely confident they're legit.
> 
> View attachment 497421
> 
> 
> View attachment 497422
> 
> 
> View attachment 497423
> 
> 
> View attachment 497424
> 
> 
> View attachment 497425


You should PM Azusa or shoecrazy, I know they either have or have had them.


----------



## KillerTofu

Thanks, laureen! (again!)


----------



## shoecrazy

They look ok to me but I'm not very good at spotting fakes!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> Do these look okay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290248382690
> 
> (they do to me, but I just want a second or third opinion)


They look good to me.  Very pretty!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*KillerTofu*- those Ambrosinas look good. I just double-checked them against mine, and all the little details are right. Plus I think it would be extremely hard to fake pleating that beautifully!

EDIT: Just noticed you are concerned about the insole color. The insoles of mine are definitely a little pinker than the rest of my CLs. I looked at my collection pic and it's a little noticeable there as well  Here's the insole compared to the insole of my Lady Gres, you can really see the pink tink.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay, MPA to the rescue!


----------



## annie168

Hello ladies,

i bought my second pair of Cls a few days ago and they arrived today. Got them on ebay for $270 brand new, so that was a really great deal. Had them authenticated here btw. Well, i received the shoes today and something just doesn't feel right. First, the shoes came without the dust bag, but maybe the seller just forgot. Still waiting for her response. Second, which is quite bothering me really, i noticed that the pair that i have have glue residue on the foot lining. Is that normal? The only other CLs that i have are the simple pumps and those doesn't have glue residue. I'm beginning to doubt the authenticity of the shoes now. Or am i just being paranoid? Please help!


----------



## annie168

Here's more:


----------



## shoecrazy

annie168 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> i bought my second pair of Cls a few days ago and they arrived today. Got them on ebay for $270 brand new, so that was a really great deal. Had them authenticated here btw. Well, i received the shoes today and something just doesn't feel right. First, the shoes came without the dust bag, but maybe the seller just forgot. Still waiting for her response. Second, which is quite bothering me really, i noticed that the pair that i have have glue residue on the foot lining. Is that normal? The only other CLs that i have are the simple pumps and those doesn't have glue residue. I'm beginning to doubt the authenticity of the shoes now. Or am i just being paranoid? Please help!



Maybe the seller glued the liner down? I've gotten brand new shoes before where the liner wasn't glued down the whole way.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Annie- those look fine to me. Like shoecrazy said, it is possible that the seller glued the liner. I got a brand new pair from Neiman Marcus before and the liner at the toe was coming up a little so I superglued it down.


----------



## annie168

Whew! I feel so much better now, thank you so much ladies! Ebay does this to me all the time, but sometimes the best deals are on ebay so i keep on coming back all the time. Now i can relax and enjoy my new shoes, thanks again ladies!


----------



## laureenthemean

Annie, I don't see anything wrong with the other details.  Usually, the padding on fakes (the ones that have them, anyway) looks really bad and obvious.  Yours look right to me.


----------



## annie168

Yay! Thanks Laureen! I feel so much better now .



laureenthemean said:


> Annie, I don't see anything wrong with the other details.  Usually, the padding on fakes (the ones that have them, anyway) looks really bad and obvious.  Yours look right to me.


----------



## KillerTofu

My Purse Addiction said:


> *KillerTofu*- those Ambrosinas look good. I just double-checked them against mine, and all the little details are right. Plus I think it would be extremely hard to fake pleating that beautifully!
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed you are concerned about the insole color. The insoles of mine are definitely a little pinker than the rest of my CLs. I looked at my collection pic and it's a little noticeable there as well  Here's the insole compared to the insole of my Lady Gres, you can really see the pink tink.



Thank you so much, *MPA*! I feel so much better now! Thanks for taking the time to find a picture of your Ambrosina's insoles, too!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ No problem! Enjoy your shoes!!!


----------



## javaboo

annie168 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> i bought my second pair of Cls a few days ago and they arrived today. Got them on ebay for $270 brand new, so that was a really great deal. Had them authenticated here btw. Well, i received the shoes today and something just doesn't feel right. First, the shoes came without the dust bag, but maybe the seller just forgot. Still waiting for her response. Second, which is quite bothering me really, i noticed that the pair that i have have glue residue on the foot lining. Is that normal? The only other CLs that i have are the simple pumps and those doesn't have glue residue. I'm beginning to doubt the authenticity of the shoes now. Or am i just being paranoid? Please help!



What glue residue? Anyways they look good to me too and I've got some pairs with residue on it from the stores before.


----------



## lulabee

missbubblie said:


> hello ladies, please help me to authenticate these shoes for me. thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Very-prive-platform-pumps-35_W0QQitemZ220260148243QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 Wow! This person is making a fortune off the fakes they bought from ioffer! I reported this seller earlier in the week to ebay, it really stinks that he is scamming so much money from unsuspecting buyers. If you go looking around ioffer you will see this person buying lot's of fake Loubies in many sizes. Please don't buy from them!


----------



## Reno06

Hi !

Are those fake ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220261743424&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RSCC_Pr12_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=320275179010&itemcount=12&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=StoreCatToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DDR%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D12

The seller is selling a lot of Louboutin , so I am a bit suspicious ....
Thanks !


----------



## laureenthemean

Reno06 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Are those fake ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220261743424&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RSCC_Pr12_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=320275179010&itemcount=12&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=StoreCatToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DDR%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D12
> 
> The seller is selling a lot of Louboutin , so I am a bit suspicious ....
> Thanks !



Authentic.  This seller is reputable.


----------



## skwest

New to louboutins.....are theses fake?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=310068586488&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021


----------



## laureenthemean

skwest said:


> New to louboutins.....are theses fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310068586488&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021


Looks good to me.


----------



## ILOVEGUCCI

I just bought these from Ebay from a powerseller..what do u guys hink?


----------



## ILOVEGUCCI

Sorry wrong pics..these are my coach boots...lol..I'll try it again.





ILOVEGUCCI said:


> I just bought these from Ebay from a powerseller..what do u guys hink?


----------



## ILOVEGUCCI

Here we  go again , these are my CLs bought from ebay...let me know your thoughts..


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ The look perfect to me!


----------



## lawchick

skwest said:


> New to louboutins.....are theses fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310068586488&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021


 
I'm no expert but something about this pair is bothering me.  I think it's just the fact that the paint is totally rubbing off.  At first I only noticed it in the first big photo.  The paint on the side of the right heel is rubbing off.  Then in the fourth photo of the backs of the shoes the paint is visibly coming off the backs of both shoes.  I would stay away.  Real or fake they are defective and don't look good even in photos.  They probably look worse IRL.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those look like reflections to me.


----------



## Louboutinized

rdgldy said:


> he lowered it $20-not exactly a bargain. I e-mailed her a suggested offer and she has not responded-not a great sign!!!


No, $20 off is not enough. I would think $500-$550 would be a little on the high side for them. You may consider offering them $500 and asking them to keep you in mind if they don't sell them at the price they're asking. They may be more interested in keeping the shoes if they don't get a high price: in other words they don't really want to sell them.


----------



## Louboutinized

shoecrazy said:


> Do these look okay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290248382690
> 
> (they do to me, but I just want a second or third opinion)


 These look fine to me. Great price!


----------



## Louboutinized

lulabee said:


> Wow! This person is making a fortune off the fakes they bought from ioffer! I reported this seller earlier in the week to ebay, it really stinks that he is scamming so much money from unsuspecting buyers. If you go looking around ioffer you will see this person buying lot's of fake Loubies in many sizes. Please don't buy from them!


 I agree totally...... I reported them earlier in the week also because they sold another fake pair. My report to this forum is on page 172. I can't believe they're still getting away with it. can anyone else report them please? pretty please? Thanks!


----------



## Louboutinized

Reno06 said:


> Hi !
> 
> Are those fake ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220261743424&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RSCC_Pr12_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=320275179010&itemcount=12&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=StoreCatToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DDR%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D12
> 
> The seller is selling a lot of Louboutin , so I am a bit suspicious ....
> Thanks !


This seller is very reputable and is well known to all tPFrs: I have bought shoes from him and they have always been authentic and delivered expeditiously.


----------



## Louboutinized

lawchick said:


> I'm no expert but something about this pair is bothering me. I think it's just the fact that the paint is totally rubbing off. At first I only noticed it in the first big photo. The paint on the side of the right heel is rubbing off. Then in the fourth photo of the backs of the shoes the paint is visibly coming off the backs of both shoes. I would stay away. Real or fake they are defective and don't look good even in photos. They probably look worse IRL.


It looks like reflections to me too. Shoes look authentic.


----------



## KillerTofu

Does anyone know if dronestudios is a reputable seller of authentic CLs? They have a good number of styles available at decent prices. Anyone want to weigh in? Please?  (I'm interested in a pair of Joli Noeud Dorcets)
A couple members asked this a while back, but I don't think a definitive answer was ever given.


----------



## Stinas

lawchick said:


> I'm no expert but something about this pair is bothering me. I think it's just the fact that the paint is totally rubbing off. At first I only noticed it in the first big photo. The paint on the side of the right heel is rubbing off. Then in the fourth photo of the backs of the shoes the paint is visibly coming off the backs of both shoes. I would stay away. Real or fake they are defective and don't look good even in photos. They probably look worse IRL.


 This seller sells authentic items.  I have bought from him many times.


----------



## juneping

http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
these look like simple pump to me but something is off. the round toe seems very flat. or is it another style?? barneys sell for 1200 and this one is less than 500. any thoughts?? TIA.


----------



## bambolina

juneping said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Python-Heels-37_W0QQitemZ180266398123QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> these look like simple pump to me but something is off. the round toe seems very flat. or is it another style?? barneys sell for 1200 and this one is less than 500. any thoughts?? TIA.


 
Mmm. My Simples do not look flat like that on the top of the round toe. 
Mine are like raised a little, like a little bump, I can't find the right words but they are not flat like that. 

Here's a pic for comparison, I put an arrow pointing at the curve:








Maybe it depends on the material? Or maybe it's a different style that I don't know?

I guess this post I've just typed is not of much help...


----------



## jh4200

I think that they're a different style than the simples.  If you look on the Barney's website, they call some shoes "simple" and some shoes "round toe pump."  There's a pic of the pythons here:

http://www.barneys.com/Round%20Toe%20Python%20Pump/15910%2e5134,default,sp.html?cgid=SHOES05&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=33&sz=1

To me, they look like the same shoe, so I'd say the auction isn't for a simple, but for an authentic round toe pump.  I've also heard good things about mushroom_city, although I haven't purchased from there myself.


----------



## juneping

*bambolina, jh4200* - thanks for your input. the shoes on ebay looks authentic to me. but i do like that little bump. the stuff mushroom_city sells all look legit and he/she has lots of good fbs...but i think i'm gonna pass on this one. though 500 for that pair sounds like a steal but still that little bump looks like a million bucks to me


----------



## bambolina

juneping said:


> *bambolina, jh4200* - thanks for your input. the shoes on ebay looks authentic to me. but i do like that little bump. the stuff mushroom_city sells all look legit and he/she has lots of good fbs...but i think i'm gonna pass on this one. though 500 for that pair sounds like a steal but still that little bump looks like a million bucks to me


 
Yes, looks like a legit seller to me too... but I too like the little bump.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Mushroom_city is definitely legit. 
Those may be the Mia pump.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^I remember someone on here asking about them too and emailed the seller and he said they were not Simples.


----------



## carters

Hi, Can anybody help with these.Do they look authentic.Large sizes are so difficult to get.Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=290248486980&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## laureenthemean

carters said:


> Hi, Can anybody help with these.Do they look authentic.Large sizes are so difficult to get.Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290248486980&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


Looks good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Me too! Go get 'em!


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/CLASSIC-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem

anyone? i'm a 37....are NPs tts? (if they're legit ofc!)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fake to me.  My NP size is half a size up from my US size.


----------



## Chins4

^^I'd be surprised if those were genuine - neither of my leopard pony hairs patterns look that regular  Perhaps some of the more experienced ladies can chip in


----------



## sara999

i didn't think they were real it just seemed too good to be true! (which means it usually is! )


----------



## LavenderIce

I agree with Laureen.  Those do not look good at all.

btw, sara, my NP size is the same size as my activas.


----------



## Chins4

sara999 said:


> i didn't think they were real it just seemed too good to be true! (which means it usually is! )


 
Don't lose faith There are bargains to be had - I got my pony VPs for less than £200 and my nude LGs for less than £250 - just need to keep searching


----------



## lovely&amazing

sara999 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CLASSIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-PONYSKIN-SHOES_W0QQitemZ250274634600QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> anyone? i'm a 37....are NPs tts? (if they're legit ofc!)


 
Definitely fake and someone just bought them!


----------



## bambolina

lovely&amazing said:


> Definitely fake and someone just bought them!


 Ugh. 

I reported anyway, I don't know what happens if a listing is reported after it's been won, but it can't hurt, IMO.


----------



## rdgldy

Do we think these are authentic??
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are good


----------



## mnollkamper

I currently have my eyes on both of these...please let me know if these look genuine or not...Thanks!

1. Leopard pigalles 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Leopard-Loubout...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


2.  Bing Bling VPs
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

mnollkamper said:


> I currently have my eyes on both of these...please let me know if these look genuine or not...Thanks!
> 
> 1. Leopard pigalles
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Leopard-Louboutins_W0QQitemZ130240993000QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 2. Bing Bling VPs
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Stud-Very-Prive-Pump-39-5_W0QQitemZ220261938346QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Does anyone have any thoughts on this seller's items?

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/rochelleroy


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on this seller's items?
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/rochelleroy


 
I'm not feeling it, *Jet*...notice the angle the pictures are taken at.  Not enough however to hide _certain_ details.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Is the leopard right? It looks bad to me. 
It looks to me like she bought fakes, wore them, and now is selling them.


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> Is the leopard right? It looks bad to me.
> It looks to me like she bought fakes, wore them, and now is selling them.


 
Bingo.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks so much. I reported them.


----------



## lulabee

sara999 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CLASSIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-PONYSKIN-SHOES_W0QQitemZ250274634600QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> anyone? i'm a 37....are NPs tts? (if they're legit ofc!)


 Those are ioffer fakes.....same pictures and all!!! I am going to report them as well.


----------



## mnollkamper

Thanks for your help, Stinas!


----------



## rdgldy

thought these looked ok-just wanted to double check
TIA!!


----------



## Shopalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/995-Black-New-A...hash=item230275709793&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Does this look ok ?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Shopalicious &#8211; She is a reputable seller. Not to worry.


----------



## irishiris8

What do we think of these?  Anyone know whose listing it is?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&sspagename=ADME%3AB%3ASS%3AMOTORS%3A1123&viewitem=&item=170244413341


----------



## jh4200

Those are jetsetgo's.  So they're definitely authentic.


----------



## Shopalicious

JetSetGo! said:


> Shopalicious  She is a reputable seller. Not to worry.


 
Thank you so much JetSetGo!! I m just a little worried because she have 2 listing and both shoes have the same pics ..!! 

But thank you for clearing up for me !!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ugh.. J I wish you were my size.. those 120s would be coming home to ME!


----------



## rdgldy

What do you think?  I did ask for add'l pictures.
TIA


----------



## Mrs Peel

Hallo,
Are these real, please: yoyo fuschia greasepaint 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm a little concerned about this seller. She sold an authentic pair of Pigalles, but I'm wondering about her VPs. 
And a couple of the pix of her Very Noeuds almost look like the color could have been changed in photoshop....something seems off.

Anyone else have any thoughts?

her_closet


----------



## JetSetGo!

Mrs Peel said:


> Hallo,
> Are these real, please: yoyo fuschia greasepaint 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment



They're real and they're spectacular...


----------



## alessandra83

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm a little concerned about this seller. She sold an authentic pair of Pigalles, but I'm wondering about her VPs.
> And a couple of the pix of her Very Noeuds almost look like the color could have been changed in photoshop....something seems off.
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts?
> 
> her_closet


 
Hi Jetset. I'm actually the seller of those Loubs. They're authentic shoes bought from Neiman Marcus.
One of the Pictures of the very neouds is different because I try to show the colors with and without the flash. 
Please feel free to take a closer look to each details of the shoes... to ensure the authenticity is guaranteed.
Hope somebody can help me authenticate them here so everything is clear. cuz I'll be putting more products these few days.
 Thank you ladies....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The VNs look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Laureen* Thanks!

*Alessandra*, Thanks for replying. Good to know they are authentic. For your VNs, I knew the shape was spot on, but I was thrown by the color. Thanks for clarifying! 

What I really want to know is..._where on earth do you get your VPs that you can start the bidding at .99!!!!_


----------



## alessandra83

OH the starting prices were only to attract bidding since I'm confident they'll sell around my expected price.. I always do that way with all my auctions. You see, I've only listed the for an hour and the bidding has started quite nicely... 

Peace-


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> What do you think?  I did ask for add'l pictures.
> TIA




http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item300245861271&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## teepeechu

Hi,  can someone please authenticate these for me?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks


----------



## more_CHOOS

looks good


----------



## Jzlyn

Hi ladies, need help authenticating these 2: 
1) http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

2) http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...m=230275916319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

Jzlyn said:


> Hi ladies, need help authenticating these 2:
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 2) http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...m=230275916319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> TIA!


1) Authentic
2) Looks fake to me, but not sure.  The details on the heel look weird, and it seems like the seller is avoiding taking pictures of certain parts on purpose.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ They are not even pictures of the same pair.  If you look at the markings on the left shoe of the close up pic and the last picture, the markings are not even the same.


----------



## Jzlyn

^ Thanks lauren and more_choos!


----------



## 8seventeen19

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-platform-pumps-sz9_W0QQitemZ300245861271QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300245861271&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


 
You can tell these are fake because of the sides...


----------



## 8seventeen19

teepeechu said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate these for me?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Red-Karey-Numero-Prive-37-7_W0QQitemZ190240278239QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks


 
These are definitely real


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^^ BTW I was talking about the secon listing for the leopard ponies


----------



## fige

I'd love some help lovies. I purchased these Mia's on behalf of a friend today, and while at the time I thought they were authentic, now I'm having second thoughts. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220262630845

Please tell me I'm paranoid!


----------



## JRed

fige said:


> I'd love some help lovies. I purchased these Mia's on behalf of a friend today, and while at the time I thought they were authentic, now I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220262630845
> 
> Please tell me I'm paranoid!



They look good to me.


----------



## ballerina

JRed said:


> They look good to me.



me too


----------



## TheMainer

Look good to me, but never hurts to double check 

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...6QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


----------



## 8seventeen19

TheMainer said:


> Look good to me, but never hurts to double check
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-louboutin-nude-patent-platform-pump-shoe-365_W0QQitemZ160264327316QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101


 
These are good  and pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Any thoughts on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xegbl

How does this looks gals? And is the first one a VP or YoYo?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...hash=item120288069558&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...hash=item220261942142&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good.  First one is a Yoyo Zeppa.


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-SHOES-39-9-BNIB_W0QQitemZ150276980578QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I've never seen suede decolzeps.  That being said there very well could have been in suede at some point.  However, they don't look quite right to me.


----------



## bambolina

Do these look ok to you ladies? TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160266433047&indexURL=3#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  These are the nude, in case anyone is confused by the seller calling them "tan."


----------



## bambolina

Thanks so much Laureen!! 
Super helpful as always!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



This seller has since listed more CLs. I think her stuff is okay. They are older styles but some of the key clues are right. Very interesting Suede Decolzeps.


----------



## JuneHawk

Do these look OK?

http://cgi.ebay.com/new-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## daisyduke947

JuneHawk said:


> Do these look OK?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I think they are good. I think they look good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

JuneHawk said:


> Do these look OK?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

Shopalicious said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/995-Black-New-Ali-Christian-Louboutin-Heel-38-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ230275709793QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230275709793&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> Does this look ok ?


----------



## mjvictamonte

Ladies please help me with these black patent VPs. They are one of the only pairs that stump me always. The description says the heel is 3 1/4 inches measured up the back, but that can't be right, can it? I thought VPs only came in 120 or 75. The seller says she's a tpf member. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220263245419&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

mjvictamonte said:


> Ladies please help me with these black patent VPs. They are one of the only pairs that stump me always. The description says the heel is 3 1/4 inches measured up the back, but that can't be right, can it? I thought VPs only came in 120 or 75. The seller says she's a tpf member. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220263245419&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting


That means these are the 75.  She's supposed to measure the inside of the heel, not the outside.  They would be higher on the outside, of course.


----------



## Shopalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hash=item280250961476&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318 
does these looks alright ?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm really not sure about those.


----------



## Shopalicious

thanks


----------



## mscawaii

Hi,

Are these authentic? Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't think that style would be faked.  Very cute, though!


----------



## Leescah

Hiya! How about these? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-AUTH-CHR...hash=item180271155207&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

TIA xx


----------



## Leescah

^ apart from the fact that they've incorrectly named the style which is always a slight concern...


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Fake...


----------



## Leescah

Thanks JSG, I'm not sure really why I keep my eye out for VP's on the 'Bay - being that they're one of the most faked style around! Best to stick with reputable (or tPF'er) sellers on there, or department stores/boutiques methinks! Clearly I'm just GAGGING for a good deal


----------



## JetSetGo!

They do come up. It's sad how the counterfeiters are ruining the shopping experience for everyone. Anyway, you should add the style and size you are looking for to your signature, so we can all be on the lookout for you.


----------



## Leescah

Oh yeah that's a very good point! I should do something with my signature, I keep meaning to but I worry that once I start compiling a list... it'll be as long as I thought it might be and I'll just be depressed that I can't get any yet! Not at least until I sell my Laponos anyway. Still, one thing at a time eh?


----------



## aeross

Reported as fake :okay:


----------



## natahleigh

I know this is kind of last minute but do you think these are fake?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110273436825&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

 I guess there were originally purchased from this seller: 
http://stores.ebay.com/Trenduet-Boutique

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Yes, these are authentic and what a great deal.  If these were my size, I would bid on them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fab buy *Natahleigh!*


----------



## aeross

Hiya

What do you all feel about these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hash=item160267132615&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

I was going to report them but want to double check


----------



## teepeechu

Hi can you guys tell me what you think about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Thanks


----------



## 8seventeen19

aeross said:


> Hiya
> 
> What do you all feel about these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-Very-Prive-Pumps-uk-5_W0QQitemZ160267132615QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160267132615&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> I was going to report them but want to double check


 
Need more pictures... can't tell


----------



## 8seventeen19

teepeechu said:


> Hi can you guys tell me what you think about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Simple-Grease-Sz-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ330257577845QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Thanks


  and a good buy!


----------



## teepeechu

Hi sorry... 

Can you guys authenticate these for me too?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250277011015&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

Thanks


----------



## aeross

I'm thinking fake but I'm sure one of the more experienced ladies will be along soon


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> Hiya
> 
> What do you all feel about these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-Very-Prive-Pumps-uk-5_W0QQitemZ160267132615QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160267132615&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> I was going to report them but want to double check


The fact that the seller is purposely avoiding taking real pictures of the front of the shoes makes me suspicious.



teepeechu said:


> Hi sorry...
> 
> Can you guys authenticate these for me too?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250277011015&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> Thanks



Fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

aeross said:


> Hiya
> 
> What do you all feel about these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hash=item160267132615&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> I was going to report them but want to double check




Definitely fake &#8211; and he's got several.


----------



## teepeechu

Hi can you guys help me with another pair?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-No-Pr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## alessandra83

Shopalicious said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-PUMP-40-NR_W0QQitemZ280250961561QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> does these looks alright ?


 
Hi ladies.. I'm the seller of those shoes. and I'm a member here. I've talked about my shoes few pages back and jetset and some other ladies have confirmed that these shoes are authentic. 
Laureen, please don't just say you're not sure about them. If you look carefully, you sure know if they're real or not. That'd really helps.
Anyway, for other ladies who've seen the auction and wondering. They're authentic and real. 
Thank you so much ladies...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Actually, I was unaware that anyone had authenticated those shoes.  I was giving my honest opinion, and no one has to listen to what I say.  Personally, I cannot tell from the pictures whether or not they were real, but other people are better at it.  Anyone else is free to give their opinion.  I did not say they were fake, beause I couldn't tell.  Also, we've had problems with members of this forum selling fakes before, so I don't think anyone should just take anyone's word for it, not that I am implying that you sell fakes.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I think that it was very fair that you said that you're not sure because sometimes you can identify a fake and sometimes you can't, so in this case, you weren't sure and you said so.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, Kamilla.  *alessandra*, I didn't mean to imply that the shoes were either fake or authentic.  I said I didn't know because it's true.  In fact, I was the one (or at least one of the people) who authenticated the green Very Noeuds you have for sale.  I'm sorry if you're insulted, but these days no one can be too careful of ebay.  Also, the VP is one of the highly faked styles, so people will be even more cautious, and I personally am more cautious about giving my opinion.  I personally would not be offended if one of my listings was in question, unless someone outright said they were fake.


----------



## Melanie

Are these real?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-No-Pr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xegbl

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hash=item220263245419&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Talula1989

Hi can you guys help me authenticate these
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Leather-Very-Prive-Pumps_W0QQitemZ190240261536QQihZ009QQcategoryZ6388 9QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here are some more pictures:
http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik...b75bd99cf62388
http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik...b75bd99cf62388
http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik...b75bd99cf62388

THANKS!!


----------



## Roche

Girls, do you think those are authentic?  Thanks!


----------



## peachi521

trying to figure out if these are authentic!

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/776220543.html


----------



## alessandra83

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks, Kamilla. *alessandra*, I didn't mean to imply that the shoes were either fake or authentic. I said I didn't know because it's true. In fact, I was the one (or at least one of the people) who authenticated the green Very Noeuds you have for sale. I'm sorry if you're insulted, but these days no one can be too careful of ebay. Also, the VP is one of the highly faked styles, so people will be even more cautious, and I personally am more cautious about giving my opinion. I personally would not be offended if one of my listings was in question, unless someone outright said they were fake.


 
laureen, I'm not offended. I was just trying to clarify about my listings in this forum. Sorry if it came out that way to you, I really didn't mean to. Thank you again for all of your time. Didn't mean to offend you ladies in any way. I'm addicted to this forum and find this and u ladies very useful, so I  really don't want any trouble and misunderstanding .. 
Cheers...


----------



## lisa1002

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=150274980545&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29

Any thoughts on whether these are authentic? I really love them. Also, any ideas on sizing, I'm a 37 in CL espadrilles and 37.5 in prive and most others. Thanks so much for your help! I only have a few hours.


----------



## bambolina

Roche said:


> Girls, do you think those are authentic? Thanks!


 I'm not getting a good feeling from that picture.

The way the leather is cut and stitched... I'd stay away.


----------



## Talula1989

Hey can you please tell me if these are authentic..the auction is ending soon and I would really like to know before I buy them.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Leather-Very-Prive-Pumps_W0QQitemZ190240261536QQihZ009QQcategoryZ6388 9QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

PICTURES:
http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=cee0d07243&attid=0.1&disp=inline&view=att&th=11b75bd99cf62388
http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=cee0d07243&attid=0.2&disp=inline&view=att&th=11b75bd99cf62388
http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=cee0d07243&attid=0.3&disp=inline&view=att&th=11b75bd99cf62388


----------



## daisyduke947

^ the last three pictures, it says you have to log in to see.


----------



## rdgldy

Talula1989 said:


> Hey can you please tell me if these are authentic..the auction is ending soon and I would really like to know before I buy them.
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Leather-Very-Prive-Pumps_W0QQitemZ190240261536QQihZ009QQcategoryZ6388 9QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> can't see pictures u posted w/o a log in-from the 1 picture in the listing I would be reluctant-I also don't like the low feedback #


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi ladies...please authenticate. TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Melanie said:


> Are these real? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-No-Prive-Nude-slingback-pumps-sz-38_W0QQitemZ190240919557QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I'm on the fence about these. Someone posted (a few posts after yours- the very last post on the previous page) a listing for craigslist that had the exact same pictures. The craigslist listing is located in New York and the ebay auction in Hollywood, Florida. So someone is using someone else's pictures. Wait for someone else to chime in.


----------



## Leilani:)

FYI, I emailed her from the craigslist posting and she is from NYC and moved to miami but spends the summer in NY. She also said she listed them on both and for less on Craigslist because she would get cash and not have to pay fee's. Just thought i would add it since I already emailed her


----------



## Talula1989

Thanks for all your help the pictures are too big to be attached so I have made an email on gmail and forwarded the message there.
EMAIL: talula1989@gmail.com
PASSWORD: thepurseforum

THANKS A LOT GUYS THIS REALLY HELPS!


----------



## evolkatie

eek, please edit your posts! you dont want anyone getting in your email

save the pictures to your harddrive and then reupload them to photobucket.com or tinypic.com


----------



## teepeechu

Hi,

please authenticate.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170245147184
thanks


----------



## peachi521

peachi521 said:


> trying to figure out if these are authentic!
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/776220543.html




Hi everyone... any idea if these are authentic?  Thanks!


----------



## daisyduke947

teepeechu said:


> Hi,
> 
> please authenticate.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170245147184
> thanks



I'd be iffy because of the low feedback, and there are only two shots of the shoes, and the shots are almost exactly the same, just of the sides! I'd ask for more photos too.

And *peach*, they look good, but I don't have them, so you should wait for some more opinions.


----------



## JetSetGo!

teepeechu said:


> Hi,
> 
> please authenticate.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170245147184
> thanks



Fakey Fake Fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone... any idea if these are authentic?  Thanks!



Please read the previous posts on these. 
BTW, it appears that they've sold.


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pretty-WOMEN-Ch...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are these okay?


----------



## peachi521

JetSetGo! said:


> Please read the previous posts on these.
> BTW, it appears that they've sold.



Oooo the previous conversation went totally over my head!  So strange... the woman e-mailed me this morning and said she would send me more pictures this afternoon!  

Update... she just sent me more pictures... they are attached...

and here's the original link for reference:
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/776220543.html


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look bad to me.


----------



## b00mbaka

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Should I ask for side profile pictures?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are good.  That seller has sold authentic before.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Yeah, they're a little jacked, but they're real.


----------



## JetSetGo!

peachi521 said:


> Oooo the previous conversation went totally over my head!  So strange... the woman e-mailed me this morning and said she would send me more pictures this afternoon!
> 
> Update... she just sent me more pictures... they are attached...
> 
> and here's the original link for reference:
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/776220543.html



I agree with Laureen. As much as I want them to be real, they have that pinkish tint that the other fakes have.


----------



## Melanie

letsgoshopping said:


> I'm on the fence about these. Someone posted (a few posts after yours- the very last post on the previous page) a listing for craigslist that had the exact same pictures. The craigslist listing is located in New York and the ebay auction in Hollywood, Florida. So someone is using someone else's pictures. Wait for someone else to chime in.


 
Thank you for taking a look.  The listing was ended early by the seller stating they were no longer available . . .


----------



## peachi521

JetSetGo! said:


> I agree with Laureen. As much as I want them to be real, they have that pinkish tint that the other fakes have.




Thanks everyone... !  Glad I checked here


----------



## Mrs Peel

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Are these genuine? TIA.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ gorgeous and real!


----------



## aeross

I don't think the style is faked. They look gorgeous !


----------



## JRed

daisyduke947 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pretty-WOMEN-Ch...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Are these okay?



Looks okay to me.


----------



## daisyduke947

JRed said:


> Looks okay to me.



Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Peel

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...1QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
and these, please? TIA.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Mrs. Peel, those look good.   And I believe she is a reputable seller!!


----------



## b00mbaka

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Yeah, they're a little jacked, but they're real.


 
LOL! You know I didn't even notice that! I got blinded by the price! Thanks


----------



## Mrs Peel

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...8QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
and these too, please!  Thanks so much for the other responses.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Real deal. Those are not faked as of yet. I love the thicker heel on them. It really balances the style in my opinion.


----------



## amelaura

Hi girls, 

What do you think of these??
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## shoecrazy

trenduet is a reputable seller


----------



## shoecrazy

Mrs Peel said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Are these genuine? TIA.



These are from a tPF member - I bought another pair from her a couple weeks ago.


----------



## matchbox

How about these ones ? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...102058QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL0807301171r11481

TIA!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't think the VP 70 has been faked.


----------



## hlp_28

Hi girls, please help to authetic these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160267560562&indexURL=2#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120288917308

Re the decollete seller mentioned that there is a slight black line to prevent returns to store, is there any way of getting rid of the black lines? 

Thanks heaps!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Both are authentic. Yay!!!


----------



## aki_sato

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Can I please ask whether these are authentic?

Many thanks


----------



## Leescah

Hello ladies! How do these look to you? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item190241202444&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Thanks, as always! xx


----------



## JetSetGo!

aki_sato said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Can I please ask whether these are authentic?
> 
> Many thanks



Authentic


----------



## JetSetGo!

Leescah said:


> Hello ladies! How do these look to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item190241202444&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318
> 
> Thanks, as always! xx



I'm not feeling good about these. Perhaps someone else can confirm.


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm not feeling good about these. Perhaps someone else can confirm.


 

I don't feel that those are authentic.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm not feeling good about these. Perhaps someone else can confirm.


Fake.


----------



## smallpaperbird

good morning,

the following auction is ended, but i may try to pursue anyway.  (is it a BAD idea...i know doing it outside of ebay can be dangerous...?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190235709292

TIA!


----------



## Leescah

^ thanks everyone. I don't know what I'd do without you lot haha! (apart from have a closet full of counterfeit shoes that's is).  eBay UK is RIDDLED with fakes  I am so gutted. I have yet to find an authentic pair (unless I want to buy from the US as risk those customs charges).


----------



## jh4200

Don't worry, leescah!  You'll find a pair that's authentic.  I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Leescah*, it is very difficult to find Minibouts in particular.


----------



## funandsun

How do these look?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lovely&amazing

funandsun said:


> How do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Architek-Black-Slingbacks-41-11_W0QQitemZ230276709707QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Dare I say it, they actually look kinda good....her story is hilarious as to why she is selling them.


----------



## daisyduke947

lovely&amazing said:


> Dare I say it, they actually look kinda good....her story is hilarious as to why she is selling them.



They look good too. But ohmigod, why would you sell them?! Who cares about the ex-boyfriend, THEYARELOUBOUTIN!!!


----------



## funandsun

lovely&amazing said:


> Dare I say it, they actually look kinda good....her story is hilarious as to why she is selling them.


 

I thought it was funny too!  I can see getting rid of the boyfriend but definitely NOT the shoes!


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone, I am trying to figure out if lastlaw04's ebay listings are authentic...!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Entire list: http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZlastlaw04

Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those are real!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^All her listings look authentic.


----------



## lovely&amazing

daisyduke947 said:


> They look good too. But ohmigod, why would you sell them?! Who cares about the ex-boyfriend, THEYARELOUBOUTIN!!!


 
No doubt! 

They could help her find her next BF!


----------



## shoecrazy

peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone, I am trying to figure out if lastlaw04's ebay listings are authentic...!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Entire list: http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZlastlaw04
> 
> Thanks!



I bought my purple suede Lady Gres from her - great seller!


----------



## more_CHOOS

funandsun said:


> I thought it was funny too! I can see getting rid of the boyfriend but definitely NOT the shoes!


 
ITA!!!  I had an ex-boyfriend long ago who would buy me expensive gifts (Gucci watch, several LV bags and all my ski gear/equipment etc), but I would be dumb to have given them up.  I hate his guts now, but don't mean I have to hate the stuff he gave me...


----------



## lovely&amazing

more_CHOOS said:


> ITA!!! I had an ex-boyfriend long ago who would buy me expensive gifts (Gucci watch, several LV bags and all my ski gear/equipment etc), but I would be dumb to have given them up. I hate his guts now, but don't mean I have to hate the stuff he gave me...


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> No doubt!
> 
> They could help her find her next BF!



Hahahhaha! For some reason I read this as "They could help her next ex BF"


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> Hahahhaha! For some reason I read this as "They could help her next ex BF"


 
OMG, *Jet*, I _almost_ typed that! You are my soulmate...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hehehehe


----------



## aki_sato

JetSetGo! said:


> Authentic



Thank you *Jet *


----------



## peachi521

shoecrazy said:


> I bought my purple suede Lady Gres from her - great seller!



Ooh thanks!


----------



## oxox

Thoughts on authenticity? I'm still learning how to judge by photos. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ballerina

Hi girls,
i'm sure they 're fake but i don't know how to report them on Ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-PATENT-LEATHER-SHOES-EU-38_W0QQitemZ220264191059QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220264191059&_trkparms=72%3A166%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


Thanks


----------



## ballerina

oxox said:


> Thoughts on authenticity? I'm still learning how to judge by photos. Thanks in advance!



Can you post more pics??
i'm not sure

Thanks


----------



## oxox

Thanks for replying! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## oxox

This pair too if anyone gets a chance to inspect them. I just want to be sure, plus it helps me learn how to assess beautiful shoes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

oxox said:


> Thanks for replying! I really appreciate your help.



They look good overall.
If you could post the auction, more info always helps.


----------



## JetSetGo!

ballerina said:


> Hi girls,
> i'm sure they 're fake but i don't know how to report them on Ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-PATENT-LEATHER-SHOES-EU-38_W0QQitemZ220264191059QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220264191059&_trkparms=72%3A166%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Thanks



Fake.


----------



## oxox

I looked at the link and thought they were fake too. I think I'm getting better at spotting the fake! Thanks for imparting all your CL wisdom and doing something to help and warn others. I hate the thought of rewarding the people who sell the fakes with WAY too much money and letting them think that they can do it again.


----------



## oxox

Sorry I missed your reply JetSetGo. Thanks! 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
This is the link to them.


----------



## dknigh21

I didn't see these posted, so I'm hoping I didn't just miss them. What does everyone think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-CEST-MOI-BOOTIES-40-825-NR_W0QQitemZ280251316195QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA


----------



## jh4200

What do we think about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SamStars

Hi there,

I'm a long time reader & admirer, but haven't contributed before, but do feel I have received a little bit of an education through yourselves. I was wondering if you would kindly take a look at these and let me know if you think they are real.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140254056541&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D140254056541%2509%26_fvi%3D1

Many thanks,
Sam


----------



## aeross

Hi Sam

They look good to me, I don't know of that style with cork heels being faked. I'm sure someone with more experience will be along to confirm

a


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What are your feelings on these ? They don't seem right to me but the seller has good ratings. Though most are private listings


----------



## ohNina

^^ Sam stars, I own that exact shoe.  Those look perfect to me.  I have to add that they are the MOST comfortable heels that I own.  And they go with everything.


----------



## JetSetGo!

oxox said:


> Sorry I missed your reply JetSetGo. Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> This is the link to them.



Thanks for for the extra info.  Authentic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> What are your feelings on these ? They don't seem right to me but the seller has good ratings. Though most are private listings




Sorry, I think these are fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

SamStars said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a long time reader & admirer, but haven't contributed before, but do feel I have received a little bit of an education through yourselves. I was wondering if you would kindly take a look at these and let me know if you think they are real.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140254056541&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D140254056541%2509%26_fvi%3D1
> 
> Many thanks,
> Sam



These look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jh4200 said:


> What do we think about these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Fake.


----------



## oxox

Here is the link to the other pair which I was hoping to have authenticated:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

On another note... Thank you so much, JetSetGo! I really appreciate you taking the time to help me out.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those are fake. Sorry!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fake.


----------



## techie81

Are these ok?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120288917308


----------



## JuneHawk

techie81 said:


> Are these ok?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120288917308



Those look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

techie81 said:


> Are these ok?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120288917308



Authentic.


----------



## techie81

I'm sure these are fine and the seller has plenty of feedback, but I had a bad experience a while back, so I'm extra paranoid. ush:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190239625819


----------



## techie81

^^ Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

techie81 said:


> I'm sure these are fine and the seller has plenty of feedback, but I had a bad experience a while back, so I'm extra paranoid. ush:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190239625819



MushroomCity is a reputable seller. The orange is divine!


----------



## techie81

JetSetGo! said:


> MushroomCity is a reputable seller. The orange is divine!



It is!  The heel's a bit low for what I'm used, but I bet they're comfy!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oops! Wrong thread.


----------



## snf8

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


what do you ladies think of these? does anyone know sizing for these?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Authentic. For me the flats are a whole size up.


----------



## snf8

thanks!


----------



## matchbox

Does anyone know anything about this seller? Are her listings authentic? Thanks for your help !!! 
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmissva29


----------



## snf8

well im not sure about the shoes since there are no pictures (which is weird) plus shes going to be out of town until after you pay for the shoes? idk about that...


however, now that i look at the feedback some TPFers have bought from her...so i guess im the wrong person to ask!


----------



## Flee

Do you think this seller is selling authentic CLs?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270259454614

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EDIT: After doing a bit of research I'm pretty certain these are fake. Am I right?


----------



## snf8

i think so...but thats just a feeling i have...they jsut dont look...right?


----------



## more_CHOOS

matchbox said:


> Does anyone know anything about this seller? Are her listings authentic? Thanks for your help !!!
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmissva29


 
I purchased my Tortoise VP from her and they are authentic.  They were used but in overall good condition.  I asked her about the VP's she has for sale and it appears that she's selling a bunch of them.  (She told me she only has 2 pairs, but I think she has sold those two VP's already, so I'm not sure how she is able to sell another 2 more pairs--unless she's got a fake supply of them) BTW seller told me that they are not even hers.  SHe says she's selling them for a friend who has a bunch of them and that she guarantees the authenticity of them, but I think those VP's may be questionable--especially since she does not have pics of the actual shoes.  I have asked her for actual pics, but she says her camera is broken.  So, in conclusion, I would say  until you can see actual pics of the shoes.


----------



## oxox

Thanks Laureenthemean and JetSetGo! I thought they were sus. but wanted to check.


----------



## Flee

snf8 said:


> i think so...but thats just a feeling i have...they jsut dont look...right?


 
I reckon the tips are too short although I'm a bit thrown by the price tag stickers stuck to the bottom of the shoe. Can anyone else please confirm?


----------



## laureenthemean

Flee said:


> Do you think this seller is selling authentic CLs?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270259454614
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> EDIT: After doing a bit of research I'm pretty certain these are fake. Am I right?


Both fake.  This seller has been reported in the Fake CLs thread.


----------



## SamStars

Hi All,

Thanks for that. It's also good to know that they're comfortable too! I was pretty sure they were ok, but have become extra paranoid when it comes to ebay.

I used to feel pretty confident about deciphering the fakes on ebay, but a trip to Bangkok in January made me realise that the fake market is crazy. There were other travellers there who were buying up fakes (for about $10-20) for the prime reason to sell them on ebay! Many were new designs too.

And whilst most were just horrible looking, some were pretty good (still not right, but good fakes).

Looking forward to sharing opinions with all of you!

S


----------



## Flee

laureenthemean said:


> Both fake. This seller has been reported in the Fake CLs thread.


 
Thanks for clearing this up for me


----------



## oxox

Flee said:


> Do you think this seller is selling authentic CLs?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270259454614
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-very-prive-black-patent-heels-38_W0QQitemZ270261757896QQihZ017QQcategoryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> EDIT: After doing a bit of research I'm pretty certain these are fake. Am I right?


 
I was eyeing them as well. So, this seller is selling fakes? Just so I stay away in the future.

Edit: I see they have been reported in the Fake CL thread- thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Fakes thread is a good place to search for faker sellers. I try to list as many as I can as they pop up.

And while you're there, if you wan to help report, it would be GREATLY appreciated. We need all the help we can get!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Some of you Minibout experts may be able to help with these. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...52|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Fake. From the sideview picture you can see the lines of the shoe are wrong.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you MPA!


----------



## fannaticsydney

authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/To-Die-For-C...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## shoecrazy

fannaticsydney said:


> authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/To-Die-For-C...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## fannaticsydney

shoecrazy said:


>


 
thank u! shoecrazy, is this a classic pump btw?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are the Simple pump.


----------



## evolkatie

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those are the Simple pump.



I thought there was a little debate whether or not they were the simples cause the little bump wasnt there?


----------



## laureenthemean

Ohhh, I guess they could be the Mia, or whatever.  It could just be the angle of the pictures, though.


----------



## Mrs Peel

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260268637277
How about these, please? TIA (and thanks for all the other responses, I'm still dithering over greasepaints, I want some but have bought quite a lot of shoes lately).


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks authentic.


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone, just checking the authenticity of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks in advance


----------



## heat97

peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone, just checking the authenticity of these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-JOLI-DORSAY-PUMPS-SHOES-39_W0QQitemZ250277771905QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
look good to me.


----------



## Mrs Peel

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hallo, yet another one, please. TIA.  Also has anyone bought from this seller, please?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## Mrs Peel

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hallo,
Another pair, please. TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Authentic, but they are not red, they are pinkish, look closely at the photos.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ they use the term "ret hot" to describe them, but they specify that the color is bubblegum.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ they use the term "ret hot" to describe them, but they specify that the color is bubblegum.


Yeah, I noticed that, but I wanted to clarify just in case.  The shoes look red in some of the pictures, and I wouldn't have known what color "bubblegum" was before I saw pictures posted on here.


----------



## rdgldy

the seller describes them as pinkish red and that they are from Barneys-these are probably the ones that were available recently on sale


----------



## rainyjewels

okay i know i should know better at this point in my CL obsession but just wanted to confirm with you guys....last thing i need is another pair of VPs but i just can't resist....thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-PUMP-39_W0QQitemZ270262168173QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270262168173&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## peachi521

heat97 said:


> look good to me.



Thank you!


----------



## teepeechu

Hi has anyone ever bought from this seller?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

Thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's weird that she only has stock photos, but I don't think the Caracolo was faked.


----------



## teepeechu

Also are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## sharbear508

Hi ladies! Anyone know what these are called and what sizing is like? TIA!


----------



## 8seventeen19

teepeechu said:


> Hi has anyone ever bought from this seller?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Caracolo-Shoes-Pumps-37-1-2-7-5_W0QQitemZ150276391513QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
> 
> Thanks.


 
The Coracolo is faked all over Ioffer. I'd stay away unless they send you real pics.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!   I almost passed out when I saw this listing!    I know the Rolandos have been faked, but have they been faked in the past season bronze (I hope not)?   What do you think of these?  TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160267548693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## shoecrazy

sharbear508 said:


> Hi ladies! Anyone know what these are called and what sizing is like? TIA!



No but they remind me of the Tournicoti

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> The Coracolo is faked all over Ioffer. I'd stay away unless they send you real pics.


Wow, they're faking styles that weren't even that popular.  Ridiculous.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Uh huh.. in nude, black and red. Also, I came across these tonight...


----------



## 8seventeen19

These Iowas look BAD


----------



## laureenthemean

BTW, that seller, bubbleblues30, has tried to sell on ebay before.  Not sure if she still is, but just in case.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Before we know it his whole season will be copied!


----------



## 8seventeen19

It's comical how she's wanting 250+ for the EB rolandos! You could get real ones on sale for 100-150 more!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> Before we know it his whole season will be copied!



Actually, on tFS, there is a thread about fakes (they call them "reps," replicas).  Some woman said that she has a contact that will make whatever fakes she wants for $140 shipped.


----------



## laureenthemean

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!   I almost passed out when I saw this listing!    I know the Rolandos have been faked, but have they been faked in the past season bronze (I hope not)?   What do you think of these?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160267548693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006



These have been authenticated a few times.


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> Actually, on tFS, there is a thread about fakes (they call them "reps," replicas). Some woman said that she has a contact that will make whatever fakes she wants for $140 shipped.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Didn't someone say they wanted a nude patent pigalle? lol.. sorry couldn't resist. 
These are really bad


----------



## 8seventeen19

A 120mm straight heel has to be very well made. I could just see someone walking down the street and then snap! Their heel breaks!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!  Ohh, okay, thanks.   I don't come to this thread often enough, but I went back at least ten pages before posting and didn't see them.   Would you mind just letting me know if they are or aren't authentic? 



laureenthemean said:


> These have been authenticated a few times.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those rolandos are definitely authentic


----------



## laureenthemean

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!  Ohh, okay, thanks.   I don't come to this thread often enough, but I went back at least ten pages before posting and didn't see them.   Would you mind just letting me know if they are or aren't authentic?



They're authentic.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thanks so much girlsl!!   By the way shoeaddict, I saw your post about my EB Declics, but I have a really crappy pic of them haha.   I noticed there's a thread for Declics, so I hope that helps your decision!   They're so gorgeous... I want a fuschia pair now, ahh.


----------



## snf8

shoeaddictklw said:


> Didn't someone say they wanted a nude patent pigalle? lol.. sorry couldn't resist.
> These are really bad



i did, but not these! ewwwww


----------



## Leescah

I think I already know the answer to this one, since there seems to be a bit about faked City Girl styles about quite alot in the Fake Louboutin thread... but I will check anyway just to be sure:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-EU-39-UK-6-UK-Seller_W0QQitemZ220264253438QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220264253438&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## Leescah

OMG please tell me these are real?! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-PRIVE-SHOE-SIZE-5_W0QQitemZ200244149831QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200244149831&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

want want want want... *eeek*


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I'm concerned about her other items. A fake Chanel bag included. Can you ask her for a close up of the item described on the receipt?


What do you experts think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pigal...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## Leescah

SORRY I am having a massive eBay binge!!! Are these real (and if so, what style are they?! I have never seen these before?)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STUNNING-RED-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HEELS-BNIB-UK6_W0QQitemZ300247069847QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300247069847&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

I'm done now, promise! :shame:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those are real, and they are called the Drapanova.


----------



## aeross

Leescah said:


> I think I already know the answer to this one, since there seems to be a bit about faked City Girl styles about quite alot in the Fake Louboutin thread... but I will check anyway just to be sure:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...rms=39:1|66:2|65:1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


 
I think they're fake, but I don't have the style, maybe Lovely&Amazing can help more as she has the tan ones


----------



## can008

Ladies, is this authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290249797344&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=019
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Leescah said:


> I think I already know the answer to this one, since there seems to be a bit about faked City Girl styles about quite alot in the Fake Louboutin thread... but I will check anyway just to be sure:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-EU-39-UK-6-UK-Seller_W0QQitemZ220264253438QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220264253438&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318



Your instincts are right. Fake.


----------



## aeross

Leescah said:


> OMG please tell me these are real?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-PRIVE-SHOE-SIZE-5_W0QQitemZ200244149831QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200244149831&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> want want want want... *eeek*


 
The soles look genuinely worn, but I agree with *JSG *that she should send a better close up of the receipt.


----------



## Leescah

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I'm concerned about her other items. A fake Chanel bag included. Can you ask her for a close up of the item described on the receipt?


 
Ahh yes I am just in the process of messaging her.. the more I look at the listing now the more I'm not so sure actually. She calls them 'Prive' but surely the correct name would be on the box/receipt (I am asking for a close up shot of the receipt because I now have a feeling these will be a true receipt for another authentic shoe - i.e. Prives NOT these Minibouts)?

Also she's listed them as size 38 but I am sure they say 39 on the close up pic of the underside... so again maybe to marry up with the (incorrect) info on the receipt - the Prives which WERE a 38?

Hmmm... fishy. 

Thank you girls! flowers:


----------



## Leescah

JetSetGo! said:


> Those are real, and they are called the Drapanova.


 
*goes all wibbly* OMG I think I'm in love.... OK I need to do some research on these babies now... 

THANKS *JSG*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

can008 said:


> Ladies, is this authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290249797344&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=019
> Thank you in advance for your help!



Authentic!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Leescah said:


> *goes all wibbly* OMG I think I'm in love.... OK I need to do some research on these babies now...
> 
> THANKS *JSG*!




I think one of our new members just posted hers in the Post pix thread.


----------



## can008

JetSetGo! said:


> Authentic!


Thank you, *JetSetGo!*


----------



## loubricant

Hello!

Can you tell me what you think about those? They look pretty good to me, but I'd feel better with some opinions from this forum; especially about the three pins which can be seen in the heel. The seller says they came like this straight from the shop (saks).

Thanks a million!


----------



## aeross

I haven't seen these faked before, but I'm sure someone with more experience will be along shortly 

A x


----------



## jensweet1

help! auction ending soon!  

sorry if these have already been asked about, but its so hard to figure out what the shoe in question is by the link in the post.  

Maybe when we post we should give a description besides the link so that others know if their shoe in question has already been authenticated...like this

Decollete 868 in Tiger Patent 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280251160938&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## keya

jensweet1 said:


> help! auction ending soon!
> 
> sorry if these have already been asked about, but its so hard to figure out what the shoe in question is by the link in the post.
> 
> Maybe when we post we should give a description besides the link so that others know if their shoe in question has already been authenticated...like this
> 
> Decollete 868 in Tiger Patent 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280251160938&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123



authentic


----------



## keya

shoeaddictklw said:


> Uh huh.. in nude, black and red. Also, I came across these tonight...



Ok, this is about to bring a friggin tear to my eye. It's just sacrilegious. Some people have no shame!


----------



## 8seventeen19

In her auction it said that the nude is now more beige. They're getting the color better is what's scary. If they actually sewed the side seam instead of gluing it, it may be very hard to distinguish the two by just photos.


----------



## keya

I just found a pair of red Rolandos on ebay, I'll link it in the fakes thread, please help report!!


----------



## sharbear508

shoecrazy said:


> No but they remind me of the Tournicoti
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GRAY-LIZARD-TOURNICOTI-SHOES-35-5_W0QQitemZ130244023389QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Thanks for the info *shoecrazy*!


----------



## Leescah

Leescah said:


> Ahh yes I am just in the process of messaging her.. the more I look at the listing now the more I'm not so sure actually. She calls them 'Prive' but surely the correct name would be on the box/receipt (I am asking for a close up shot of the receipt because I now have a feeling these will be a true receipt for another authentic shoe - i.e. Prives NOT these Minibouts)?
> 
> Also she's listed them as size 38 but I am sure they say 39 on the close up pic of the underside... so again maybe to marry up with the (incorrect) info on the receipt - the Prives which WERE a 38?
> 
> Hmmm... fishy.
> 
> Thank you girls! flowers:


 
OK I got the reply from the seller - here's what she said:

"Hi there, 
Louboutins are small fitting, so I bought a size bigger as advised and they fit me - I'm a size 5 so that's why I have listed them as such; No, I won't include the recipt as it has other items on so I need to keep it; the recipt say's 'Loub Shoe Priv'; No, I won't send detailed picture of the recipt as it has my payment details (as well as other items); I have listed all the marks (soles andinternal rubbing). 
Thanks 
Sam"

Here's the listing again - do you think it's fishy? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200244149831&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ Absolutely! She can black out/white out or put a piece of paper over her details.


----------



## evolkatie

or just tell her to take a picture of the top portion wher eit doesnt show her payment info.


----------



## Leescah

I have asked the question! I so want these to be authentic because I really want the Minibouts but don't want to pay loads for a new pair just to find they don't fit when I receive them (like so many other CL's with my stoopid feet)... but there certainly is something suspect about this listing. 

Thanks again everyone! xx

ETA: Oh my god have a look at the additional comments the seller has added about the sizing and receipt stuff at the bottom of the listing! She seems quite aggressive IMO. Should I go back to her and tell her I'm more worried about the authenticity, not the condition of the shoe? Or is this not good eBay etiquette?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I would not buy from her.


----------



## laureenthemean

Leescah said:


> OK I got the reply from the seller - here's what she said:
> 
> "Hi there,
> Louboutins are small fitting, so I bought a size bigger as advised and they fit me - I'm a size 5 so that's why I have listed them as such; No, I won't include the recipt as it has other items on so I need to keep it; the recipt say's 'Loub Shoe Priv'; No, I won't send detailed picture of the recipt as it has my payment details (as well as other items); I have listed all the marks (soles andinternal rubbing).
> Thanks
> Sam"
> 
> Here's the listing again - do you think it's fishy?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200244149831&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123



They look fake to me.


----------



## snf8

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...52|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

i know these are signed...but it seems to good of a deal to be true?!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ they look good to me.


----------



## shoecrazy

This auction is already over but do these look ok?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220265444062


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay to me, but I'm not good with leopard.  The pattern looks good, but any other opinions?


----------



## rdgldy

shoe, they are beautiful!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Shoe- they look good to me.


----------



## shoecrazy

Thanks laureen, rdgldy, and shoeaddictklw!


----------



## rubystar

Hi Can you authenticate please?
Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...3673&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ authentic and gorgeous!


----------



## rubystar

Thanks Jet


----------



## NonieAUA

Hi ladies,

I'm new to tPF, live in the Netherlands and happened to come across a person selling CL  online for around 220 euros. I was wondering what you think of these, do they look authentic to you??
The url is http://www.marktplaats.nl/index.php...424-louboutin-pigalle-pumps-nieuw.html?xref=1

It's in Dutch but there's pics.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^^FAKE.  Stay away.  Also, if I'm not mistaken, the Pigalle (the style that shoe is trying to copy) is only $550, around $100 more than those fakes.  BTW, I did a search on that website, and although there seem to be a few old authentic Louboutins, the vast majority are fake.


----------



## Leescah

Morning all. I'm still at it (!). I will hazard a guess but just to be sure - more fake Minibouts right? (if at first you don't succeed and all that... )
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Shoes-38-Uk-size-5_W0QQitemZ170247739690QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170247739690&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Removed


----------



## NonieAUA

Ouch, thanks! Can't believe they're still 200 euro's! The catch this person gives is that they're from a CL outlet and are cheaper because they contain small 'mistakes' eg red sole not the right color or small markings etc....  What a liar!!


----------



## keya

^ That's a common bluff among resellers of fakes. There are no real CL factory seconds, and the part about the red sole accidentally being a different color doesn't make sense at all! It would be laughable if people didn't actually fall for it.


----------



## Shopalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/REDUCED-CHRISTI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hi ..  I need some help with these ... thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would ask for more pictures.  I don't think any of those are her own.


----------



## Shopalicious

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I would ask for more pictures. I don't think any of those are her own.


 

Laureen
thank you so much


----------



## jh4200

Can someone help with these rolandos? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-BLACK-SUEDE-RED-SOLE-40-9-5_W0QQitemZ130244758487QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130244758487&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## aeross

Hi Ladies

What are your feelings on these ? I was going to report but I'm not sure now 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The don't look right to me...


----------



## aeross

^^ Thanks, will report now

A x


----------



## Leescah

Are these fake? The look more like Rolandos to me? Plus he has a few sizes

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Declic-100-Heel-SHOES-UK6-39_W0QQitemZ320283130395QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320283130395&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

Leescah said:


> Are these fake? The look more like Rolandos to me? Plus he has a few sizes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Declic-100-Heel-SHOES-UK6-39_W0QQitemZ320283130395QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320283130395&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## Leescah

thanks! he is getting his a*se reported, big style!


----------



## matchbox

Are these authentic?? If so does anyone know the what is the style called ? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380052495105&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look authentic, but I don't remember the style name...


----------



## shoecrazy

are they decoltissimos?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you're right.


----------



## b00mbaka

Can someone please authenticate these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290251267536

TIA!


----------



## lovely&amazing

b00mbaka said:


> Can someone please authenticate these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290251267536
> 
> TIA!


 
Authentic and gorgeous! 
p.s. these should fit true-to-size...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good to me.


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks ladies! I put in an offer... hopefully she accepts


----------



## lovely&amazing

b00mbaka said:


> Thanks ladies! I put in an offer... hopefully she accepts


 
Those will be worth _every_ penny!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*b00mbaka*, you'll be getting a good deal.  I think the version with the Decollete heel was around $285 at NM, plus tax.


----------



## b00mbaka

laureenthemean said:


> *b00mbaka*, you'll be getting a good deal. I think the version with the Decollete heel was around *$285* at NM, plus tax.


 
ush: So then maybe my offer was too high  This is why I shouldn't be so impulsive and do rearch before I do expensive purchases. Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Well, including tax it would be $308, so you didn't do too bad at all.  Also, that was for the Decollete heel, which I think is less popular.  The ones are you are watching are the straight heel.


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone, are these legit?  Thanks in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would ask for actual pictures.  This seller seems to only use stock or stolen photos in all her Louboutin listings.


----------



## peachi521

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I would ask for actual pictures.  This seller seems to only use stock or stolen photos in all her Louboutin listings.



Thanks!  In my eagerness I bid... but I didn't hit the reserve value so I think I'll back off... lol


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

what do you think?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Authentic, and beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

do you think the 39.5 would fit a 9?


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG buy those!! It's only 399!


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> do you think the 39.5 would fit a 9?


I think so, you might as well try!


----------



## rdgldy

such enablers!


----------



## jh4200

Oh no, rdgldy - is that you I'm bidding against?!?!?!?


----------



## rdgldy

it's ok-supposed to be on my ban anyways!


----------



## jh4200

So am I, though!  I'm really sorry - I wish I had read this thread sooner!


----------



## rdgldy

Go for it-you are really doing me a BIG favor!!!!


----------



## jh4200

You are so sweet!  Watch someone outbid me at the last second and neither of us get them!


----------



## rdgldy

No!!!!!!


----------



## jh4200




----------



## rdgldy

Congratulations-enjoy them!


----------



## jh4200

Thank you!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

You guys are too funny!!  LOL  very cute...congrats on scoring a pair jh!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Aww such love  Congrats!


----------



## KillerTofu

What do you all think of these? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290251504672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
I'm not too good with the Espadrilles, plus the pics don't show much detail.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^These look good... I haven't seen these faked. Where's Daisy.. she has these..


----------



## daisyduke947

YOU RANG?!



I have those! Those are in perfect condition, and absolutely authentic. BUY THEM!!

I'd ask for another photo of the sole, just to be sure. They are definitely authentic, but I want to know if there's still a logo on the soles, cause I can't see it.


----------



## KillerTofu

Thanks, *daisy *and *shoe*!


----------



## aerolin

Can anyone tell if these are authentic? Do Louboutins run about half a size smaller?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...74|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are authentic. Louboutins tend to run small, but this style does not. Most people either get their true size or 1/2 size down for the Pigalle 120s. I'm a US 8 (EU 38) and I had to get these in a 37.5. A lot of ladies get their US size though. HTH.


----------



## Leefi

hello ladies, what do you think of these minibouts? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...283352346QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320283352346
i know it's probably not wise to buy minibouts off ebay, seeing as there are soo many fakes but i was sorting through some and i thought these might look ok?


----------



## smallpaperbird

these are back again, i posted before but i dont think i got a response?  i was concerned that she had them listed for $199 at one point, then raised the price and listed again...

Bubble Gum Pink Patent Heels 36.5 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190242316118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

and also

Very Prive 70 Heels Pumps 36 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

TIA


----------



## lovely&amazing

smallpaperbird said:


> these are back again, i posted before but i dont think i got a response? i was concerned that she had them listed for $199 at one point, then raised the price and listed again...
> 
> Bubble Gum Pink Patent Heels 36.5
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190242316118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> 
> and also
> 
> Very Prive 70 Heels Pumps 36
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Very-Prive-70-Heels-Pumps-36_W0QQitemZ160269565260QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160269565260&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> TIA


 
 They both look good to me...


----------



## Souzie

Hey all
what do you think of these?  The peep toe looks kind of weird in the third pic though...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay to me, though it does look like the seller took photos at some weird angles.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ Those are authentic.. and a good deal! I was like ooo do I need those? NOOOOO


----------



## Souzie

Holy jeepers, that was quick.  Thanks girls!!!


----------



## teepeechu

Hey guys....

can you guys authentic these for me?  They look kind of weird to me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/675-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-Bruges-Pumps-7-5-38_W0QQitemZ220266094123QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220266094123&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## jh4200

Help with these, please!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those are authentic, and cute jh!


----------



## jh4200

I don't actually think they'll fit me - pretty sure that I need a 39.5 in pigalle 100s - but I wanted to authenticate before posting in the deals thread.


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ms=39:1|66:4|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Could someone take a look at these ? I'm not sure about them, I sort of think they're fake

A x


----------



## Leescah

Fake?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BN-Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Prive-shoe-uk-39-6_W0QQitemZ250280351323QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250280351323&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Thanks ladies!


----------



## millyshops

Hi Ladies,

Have bought authentic dresses from the seller before but never shoes. Are these CL for real or FAKE?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=150280007993&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

I really need some new black CL pronto


----------



## 8seventeen19

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ms=39:1|66:4|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Could someone take a look at these ? I'm not sure about them, I sort of think they're fake
> 
> A x



I think these are authentic but these have been faked her recently... I'd wait for another opinion.


----------



## 8seventeen19

millyshops said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Have bought authentic dresses from the seller before but never shoes. Are these CL for real or FAKE?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=150280007993&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> I really need some new black CL pronto



Fake


----------



## 8seventeen19

Leescah said:


> Fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BN-Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Prive-shoe-uk-39-6_W0QQitemZ250280351323QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250280351323&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Thanks ladies!



I am thinking these are fake but I'd wait for other opinions.


----------



## Leescah

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am thinking these are fake but I'd wait for other opinions.


 
Thanks *shoeaddict*, yeah I think they probably are as well - I think there are a bunch of fake Minibouts circulating aroung eBay UK atm, being bought and resold (and I probably keep on posting the same shoes in this thread, through one listing or another!!). I'm determined to find some of these shoes which are authentic and in the UK!!! ush:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fake to me too.


----------



## millyshops

shoeaddictklw said:


> Fake



Thank you. It's so sad when good sellers go bad.


----------



## mistyknightwin

What do you ladies think of these? Any thoughts on the name of them?

http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000244/Images/53/BER113__1.jpg
http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000244/Images/53/BER113__2.jpg
http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000244/Images/53/BER113__3.jpg
http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000244/Images/53/BER113__4.jpg


----------



## LavenderIce

mistyknightwin said:


> What do you ladies think of these? Any thoughts on the name of them?
> 
> http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000244/Images/53/BER113__1.jpg
> http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000244/Images/53/BER113__2.jpg
> http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000244/Images/53/BER113__3.jpg
> http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/53000244/Images/53/BER113__4.jpg


 
Looks good.  IIRC, they are the merry go round and they were available at saks.com.


----------



## mistyknightwin

LavenderIce said:


> Looks good. IIRC, they are the merry go round and they were available at saks.com.


Awww thanks for responding Lavender!  I'm gonna keep my eyes on them!! hopefully I'll get lucky...


----------



## millyshops

I was just about to report these but someone has just BIN - 
260272090000


----------



## 8seventeen19

Did someone identify these as fake? I am not so sure they are...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260272090000


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay to me...any other thoughts?


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Chris...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Afternoon ladies, could someone let me know what they think of these before I hit the report this item button ?

Thanks

A


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ Fake! I wasn't really sure until I looked at her feedback and the shoes she has sold. FAKE!! I just wonder if those people that left her that positive feedback know they got fake shoes.
This part in her auction is comical!  *check my feedback I only sell REAL Louboutins*


----------



## aeross

^^ That's what confused me ! I was all ready to add to my list of fakes but then I began doubting myself.

Reporting now !

Thanks

A


----------



## rdgldy

What do you think about these?  I thought they were a little off???
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hm.. I have those with a red toe and I can't tell because of the angles..


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm not sure, but it kinda looks like too much toe is showing in the modeling pics.  I would ask for more pictures.


----------



## b00mbaka

I know this isn't an authenticate question BUT... does anyone remember the retail price of these: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Blue-Leopard-Pigalle-Shoes-39-8-5-9_W0QQitemZ300248634006QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300248634006&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think all Pigalles are around $550?  These probably went on sale, though.


----------



## lovespeonies

Are these authentic?

Any input would be greatly appreciated
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rusty-b

Are these authentic please?260272090000
Too late anyway as i already paid (bought them for my wife as a pressie), but would like to know.
Thanks, Rusty-b


----------



## Rusty-b

Hi again, i just saw the question about these on the previous page.
I was the BIN in question.
So do you think they are OK ?
Cheers agian,
Rusty.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Rusty, it's hard to say.  Since you already paid for them they are most likely on their way to you.  Post detailed pics when you get them in this thread and we'll let you know.

Cheers!


----------



## laureenthemean

lovespeonies said:


> Are these authentic?
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



They look okay to me.



Rusty-b said:


> Are these authentic please?260272090000
> Too late anyway as i already paid (bought them for my wife as a pressie), but would like to know.
> Thanks, Rusty-b



It's kind of hard to tell from the pictures.  It seems suspicious that a brand new pair of Architeks would have a BIN of $307.


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^ Fake! I wasn't really sure until I looked at her feedback and the shoes she has sold. FAKE!! I just wonder if those people that left her that positive feedback know they got fake shoes.


 
I feel really bad for these people that don't know they have purchased fake CLs.


----------



## techie81

Are these ok?  Very few photos... I guess I could ask for more photos:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250280261196&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Leefi

hello ladies! minibouts again, what do you think??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Wow, they look authentic to me; first time I've seen authentic Minibouts on this thread, I think!


----------



## Leefi

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Wow, they look authentic to me; first time I've seen authentic Minibouts on this thread, I think!




yaaay, you just totally made my day! thank you!
no worries, i will wait for other opinions!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Leefi said:


> hello ladies! minibouts again, what do you think??


 

Is the profile completely right on these?...they make me say hmmmm...


----------



## Leefi

lovely&amazing said:


> Is the profile completely right on these?...they make me say hmmmm...



the seller seems very reputable, sold (and bought) a few louboutins and other high-end items. never the same ones though so she's not selling 1000's of the minibouts. has 99.% positive feedback, 1760 feedbacks, so the works...
 here are a few more pictures! TIA!!


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> Is the profile completely right on these?...they make me say hmmmm...


Yeah, the profile looks fine to me.  When I was taking pictures of mine to sell, I thought it looked weird too.


----------



## Lady Vee

Any help on these ones guys, looks odd as dustbag and box all covered, but am new to CL's and if these are not fake, I want them, have to say bit dubious?  What do you reckon thx 
http://www.ioffer.com/i/41895801


----------



## jh4200

Lady Vee said:


> Any help on these ones guys, looks odd as dustbag and box all covered, but am new to CL's and if these are not fake, I want them, have to say bit dubious? What do you reckon thx
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/41895801


 

No, no, no - these are fake!  Stay away from ioffer!!!!
(Sorry, didn't mean for that to sound so rude, but these people are some of the worst offenders, and I don't want you to be taken advantage of.)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I agree, don't even bother looking at ioffer.


----------



## Lady Vee

Hello loverly ladies.  Am still weighing up the "will I need feet replacement surgery after wearing Laponos" option but have 2 I can currently buy just want any advice on the 2 sellers.  NaturalGasGirl (seems to be well regarded on here) and 2hautecouture previously known as lebagboutique? - they both seriously seem to have inflated prices tho I notice now 2hautecouture has just knocked about $200 off all her laponos and has dropped her shipping from $80 to free??????  Is this ominous I wonder

The price of NaturalGasGirl's laponos also varies massively but I know she is recommended by CL.

Anyone know these sellers?  Ta very much


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360078240873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023

What do we think???


----------



## noah8077

Can someone tell me about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

More pictures needed?


----------



## aeross

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360078240873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023
> 
> What do we think???


 
 Well I'm kind of thinking real but they do have 5 for sale. I don't have the style but the colour does look like my nude VP's. It wouldn't be the first time I thought something was real and it was fake though lol

Any one else ?


----------



## jh4200

The color and shape looks good compared to my yoyos.  You may want to ask for better close-ups to be sure, but from what they're showing I'm inclined to say they're real.


----------



## blueaspen

Please help! I'm relatively new to eBay, and I want to purchase a REAL pair of Christian Louboutin shoes. I'm having trouble spotting the real ones from the fake. Please look at these listings below, and let me know what you think! Thanks!


Authenticate this: Christian Louboutin Shoes

260271849874

250278144416

280254115240

120290563727


----------



## Chins4

^ They all look ok to me but I would wait for confirmation from some of the more experienced 'spotters' on the forum.

Welcome and good luck in your quest for your 1st Ebay CLs!


----------



## laureenthemean

blueaspen said:


> Please help! I'm relatively new to eBay, and I want to purchase a REAL pair of Christian Louboutin shoes. I'm having trouble spotting the real ones from the fake. Please look at these listings below, and let me know what you think! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Authenticate this: Christian Louboutin Shoes
> 
> 260271849874
> 
> 250278144416
> 
> 280254115240
> 
> 120290563727



These all look okay to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

noah8077 said:


> Can someone tell me about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> More pictures needed?


I doubt this style was faked.


----------



## noah8077

laureenthemean said:


> I doubt this style was faked.


 

Thanks, I know nothing about CL's


----------



## Loubounew

Hi - I'm glad I found you. Could you please tell me whether you think these are fake...the auction has finished and I'm suspicious...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=170248353816&fvi=1

Item number: 170248353816

Really appreciate your help.

Thank you! x


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I really need more pictures of the toe, but I'm going to say they look okay so far.  I think this color was only available in Hong Kong, IIRC.


----------



## Loubounew

Thank you so much. It was partly the color that aroused my suspicion! Any tips for spotting fakes? I have no clue.

Thank you.


----------



## Shopalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330260282347&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Em.. I need help on these .. !! Thanks in Advance !!


----------



## iimewii

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
Thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...74|39:1|66:4|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318http://myworld.ebay.com/amgny/


----------



## laureenthemean

Shopalicious said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330260282347&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Em.. I need help on these .. !! Thanks in Advance !!


Fake.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi Ladies, please authenticate..TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290251491022


----------



## LavenderIce

iimewii said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
> Thanks.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Architek-black-slingback-sz-39-NIB_W0QQitemZ110278692761QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110278692761&_trkparms=72%3A1074%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


 
I think they look good in the pictures.


----------



## Shopalicious

laureenthemean said:


> Fake.


 

Thanks Laureen


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> Hi Ladies, please authenticate..TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290251491022


I think these are fine.


----------



## dknigh21

What are the opinions on these? I don't think I've seen this style faked before but just want to be on the safe side. TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-ELEGANT-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JuneHawk

I don't know if these have been posted but can someone please take a quick look at them?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170249605723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## laureenthemean

dknigh21 said:


> What are the opinions on these? I don't think I've seen this style faked before but just want to be on the safe side. TIA.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-ELEGANT-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





JuneHawk said:


> I don't know if these have been posted but can someone please take a quick look at them?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170249605723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


Both look okay to me.


----------



## jh4200

I could use some help with these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think that seller is legit.


----------



## Rusty-b

Hi, It's me again (from page 202).
Ebay just pulled the listing and advised me to look for a refund or reverse payment.
They won't tell me why they pulled the listing, but i've put 2 and 2 together.
Thanks for the advice, and i'll be looking for a GENUINE pair, so will be back for more of your collective expertise, and sharp eyes.
Thanks again,
Rusty.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks, Laureen.


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290252394262&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

Any help on these would be appreciated! TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, the shape looks fine, but the color looks weird.  Probably just the lighting.  The other CLs the seller has for sale look authentic, so I think these are okay.


----------



## blueaspen

Hey! I'm new to this forum, and I need help identifying if these Christian Louboutin's are real. I appreciate the feedback I've received on my previous post, but I'm in love with these shoes and can't seem to find them anywhere else. Also, I wear a US size 8, and these are a US size 9, 39. I've read in previous posts where you need to go 1/2 to 1 full size up in this style. Please see the below link, and I look forward to hearing your comments. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250278144416


----------



## laureenthemean

^^These look okay to me.


----------



## blueaspen

Thanks Lauren! Last question- how about these shoes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130244895146


----------



## noah8077

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Hm, the shape looks fine, but the color looks weird. Probably just the lighting. The other CLs the seller has for sale look authentic, so I think these are okay.


 

Thanks, I asked for more pictures in different lighting...I'll post when I get them.


----------



## laureenthemean

blueaspen said:


> Thanks Lauren! Last question- how about these shoes:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130244895146


I don't know what to think about this seller.  It seems like all her pictures are from saks.com, footcandy.com, etc., and none are her own.  Unless she shows you pictures of the actual shoe, I would stay away.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> I don't know what to think about this seller.  It seems like all her pictures are from saks.com, footcandy.com, etc., and none are her own.  Unless she shows you pictures of the actual shoe, I would stay away.



Yeah, I asked about a pair of shoes they had and said they were on its way. I wouldn't trust them if they aren't using their own photos. ATM, I'm worried some of these sellers are just stealing images from others to use. I've seen this person take photos from others to use.


----------



## Evenstar

Hi, has anyone bought from the ebay seller manhattan-sales? Is s/he a reputable, genuine seller?
Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That seller's listings look fine.


----------



## Evenstar

laureenthemean said:


> ^^That seller's listings look fine.


 

Thanks very much 
I just bought a pair of nude/blush simples from them!


----------



## AspenMai

Hi guys
would appreciate some help on this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218544301234

TIA


----------



## aeross

^^^ They look fine to me, but I don't have that style. I'd hang on for another opinion

A


----------



## Leefi

hello ladies,
i'm fairly certain on the authenticity of these but I'm wondering: don't they look more like Declics or Clichys?? Not Rolandos?? TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

AspenMai said:


> Hi guys
> would appreciate some help on this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218544301234
> 
> TIA


These look fine.


Leefi said:


> hello ladies,
> i'm fairly certain on the authenticity of these but I'm wondering: don't they look more like Declics or Clichys?? Not Rolandos?? TIA!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



The look like something between the Rolando and Declic, but most importantly, they look quite obviously FAKE.


----------



## mistyknightwin

laureenthemean said:


> The look like something between the Rolando and Declic, but most importantly, they look quite obviously FAKE.


I wouldn't buy those - the seller doesn't even shoe you a picture of the front of the shoe - so suspect!


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260274092782&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Size 10-asked seller for european size and more pictures-what do you think?
Saks says they run tts-does anyone else know for sure?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks authentic, though I don't know about the sizing.


----------



## snufflesjc

These look real to me... what do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290251959452

Thanks so much!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## Leefi

thanks *laureenthemean* & *mistynightwin *I obviously still need some lessons on declaring fakes!


----------



## aeross

Could someone have a look at these and let me know what they think ? I was going to report as fake but they have a lot of feedback etc so wasn't sure

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Thanks Ladies


----------



## 8seventeen19

aeross said:


> Could someone have a look at these and let me know what they think ? I was going to report as fake but they have a lot of feedback etc so wasn't sure
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Architek-Black-Shoes-Heels-38-BNIB_W0QQitemZ130246433528QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130246433528&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Thanks Ladies


 
I think these are good. The bottoms look good.
They also have a lot of authentic designer goods like atwood and choo.


----------



## rdgldy

I thought so too, but was waiting for a more expert eye first!


----------



## techie81

Is onlymoda a seller to trust? TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely.


----------



## techie81

Ok, thanks! I know they have plenty of feedback, but the lack of real photos made me uncomfortable.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Really?  I was pretty sure all their photos were their own, though they look pretty professional.


----------



## techie81

Maybe that's it then...it does look professional.  For the pair I was looking at, they only had one standard photo, no detailed views. Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, they don't have very many pictures, but I think the ones they do have are theirs.  I know others on this forum have purchased from them before, so don't worry!


----------



## AspenMai

Thanks laureenthemean & aeross for your responses
=)


----------



## aeross

shoeaddictklw said:


> I think these are good. The bottoms look good.
> They also have a lot of authentic designer goods like atwood and choo.


 
Thanks !

I won't report them then lol


----------



## sara999

i wanted to post these in teh HTf thread but the price is so good...that maybe they're fakes and i don't want one of us to buy fakes from my recommendation!

are these the real deal?
http://cgi.ebay.com/795-NIB-LOUBOUT...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AspenMai

Want to double check with these ones:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218463255097

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Loubouti...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBo...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218463255097

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Thanks heaps


----------



## aeross

^^ Not sure about the 3rd ones as I haven't seen many about really but the others look ok to me

Wait for a more experienced opinion


----------



## AspenMai

Aeross, thanks for your thoughts

yeah the 3rd ones i dunno - the main pic from the front im not sure - with no dust bag or box either... so i dunno


----------



## ruthieee

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

are these authentic?


----------



## lovely&amazing

ruthieee said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-PATENT-SHOES-SIZE-6-6-5_W0QQitemZ260271988160QQihZ016QQcategoryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> are these authentic?


 
No, those are fake. Not only that but they are showing two different materials of the shoe...patent and kid.  

Run away from this one.


----------



## ruthieee

thanks! i was wondering why the price was so low


----------



## laureenthemean

AspenMai said:


> Want to double check with these ones:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218463255097
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Loubouti...84|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBo...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218463255097
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> Thanks heaps


These all look okay to me.


----------



## OkayByMe411

Hi everyone! I'm new here and am looking to launch my CL collection. How do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoecrazy

^^ good - that's a reputable seller


----------



## christine0628

Do these look good and is the seller reputable?  I kinda BINed it because the price was good!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200246516446&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Please let me know what you think!  I love these shoes...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look good, don't know anything about the seller.  The price is okay.


----------



## christine0628

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look good, don't know anything about the seller. The price is okay.


 
OK.  Thanks!  I used live.com discount and got it for under $300.  I know they were on sale online at NM for $399 but didn't have my size when I looked.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They were on sale at Saks for $310, but with the live.com discount, you got a good deal!


----------



## aeross

Any thoughts on these ? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fake to me.


----------



## aeross

Laureen - Thanks as always 

I shall add to my fake list to report

A


----------



## christine0628

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They were on sale at Saks for $310, but with the live.com discount, you got a good deal!


 
Dang!  I didn't see the Saks sale.  Oh well!!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## christine0628

What do you think of these?  And has anyone seen these on sale?  Thanks for your help!


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218668907695


----------



## rdgldy

The price is not bad, but I'd want a few more pictures-only one is the seller's own.


----------



## DariaS

Your thoughts on these? I have a horrid suspicion that they're fakes - They were just now delivered to me, and they don't seem quite right.... *having a serious heart attack*


----------



## christine0628

christine0628 said:


> What do you think of these? And has anyone seen these on sale? Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-cutout-toe-sandal-shoe-40-8-5-9-5_W0QQitemZ120292809840QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120292809840&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218668907695


 

Here are more pictures from the seller.  I asked to send pictures of the soles, but she didn't.  Should the word "Paris" be on the insides of the shoes below "Christian Louboutin"?  Let me know if you think these are OK.  TIA!


----------



## ShiShi

christine0628 said:


> Here are more pictures from the seller.  I asked to send pictures of the soles, but she didn't.  Should the word "Paris" be on the insides of the shoes below "Christian Louboutin"?  Let me know if you think these are OK.  TIA!




I'm not an expert at all, but every pair of CLs I've seen has the 'Paris'.  Also, in the auction they don't call the shoe by it's name only, "cutout sandal".  That seems suspicious as well.


----------



## lovely&amazing

DariaS said:


> Your thoughts on these? I have a horrid suspicion that they're fakes - They were just now delivered to me, and they don't seem quite right.... *having a serious heart attack*


 

So here is what they are supposed to look like... VP Sisters to the rescue? What do you think???


----------



## rdgldy

2 of the pictures appear to be stock photos (NM, Saks??) -the same ones as on the original listing, not the seller's own.  Ask for add'l pictures of the actual shoes she is selling.


----------



## christine0628

rdgldy said:


> 2 of the pictures appear to be stock photos (NM, Saks??) -the same ones as on the original listing, not the seller's own. Ask for add'l pictures of the actual shoes she is selling.


 
I edited my post and added 2 pictures that the seller sent to me via email.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

christine0628 said:


> Here are more pictures from the seller. I asked to send pictures of the soles, but she didn't. Should the word "Paris" be on the insides of the shoes below "Christian Louboutin"? Let me know if you think these are OK. TIA!


 
Those look authentic to me. All the little details look fine as does the overall silhouette. The word "Paris" isn't on the inside of every pair of CLs. I have quite a few pairs that don't have it.


----------



## christine0628

My Purse Addiction said:


> These look fine to me. The word "Paris" isn't on the inside of every pair of Louboutins. I have quite a few pairs that don't have it.


 

Thank you all for your help!  Yes, I looked at the same shoe online at Barneys and Saks and neither of them had Paris on them.

Now let's see if they will take an offer!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Good luck!


----------



## DariaS

lovely&amazing said:


> So here is what they are supposed to look like... VP Sisters to the rescue? What do you think???


 hmmm... pretty close to mine by the look of it. The only thing that seems different is the shade of red on the toe but not sure if that's just lighting in the photos... I've not seen these "in the flesh" before, so to speak. Mine seem to be the same shade red on the toe as on the sole. Can anyone confirm whether this is the right colour?


----------



## Girl 6

Hi!

Are these authentic?  I'm not an expert on every variation of the NPs.  Thanks for the help!

G6

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190244117544


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ex-Cond-Christian-Louboutin-peep-toe-shoes-w-box-Sz-5_W0QQitemZ250282631742QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250282631742&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

Are the above ok ? The colour is different to my own VP nude, but wasn't sure if it was the lighting

Thanks


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those look fake to me. The cut of the shoe looks wrong.


----------



## aeross

^^

Thanks, I'll add them to my list of fakes to report


----------



## lovely&amazing

DariaS said:


> Your thoughts on these? I have a horrid suspicion that they're fakes - They were just now delivered to me, and they don't seem quite right.... *having a serious heart attack*


 
*DariaS*, do me a favor. Will you take _close-up_ pics of the side profile, the bottoms and the toe box area.  I want to relieve your mind and we got caught up in the shuffle a page back.

I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Red Queen

Real deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140256985378&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## Red Queen

Thanks!  Not super familiar with that style...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're called the Gwenissima, and I think they run either TTS or 1/2 a size large.


----------



## linpaddy

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ladies, I appreciate your help.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## rubystar

Hi , help needed please, authentic? 
Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170248138686


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## pout306

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.  They sure did take pictures at some weird angles, though.


----------



## e_pinpin

Hi there Laureen and the ladies, what do you experts think about these? 
Can anyone tell me what they are called and how they run?
TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.  Not sure how they run, but since they're flats, probably pretty small.


----------



## javaboo

You know that Vero stamp? I've recently gotten a pair from the LV store that was missing that. I just wanted to note that.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi ladies, please authenticate...probably fake but just wanted to run it by you experts!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218774120234


----------



## more_CHOOS

and these!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ170250835944QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170250835944&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218774844359


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> Hi ladies, please authenticate...probably fake but just wanted to run it by you experts!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218774120234


Yeah, I think these are fake.


more_CHOOS said:


> and these!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ170250835944QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170250835944&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218774844359


These look okay.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks Laureen!  Do you ever sleep?


----------



## laureenthemean

LOL, it's only 10 pm!


----------



## more_CHOOS

haha...it's 12 am over here...I forgot you are 2 hours behind me...


----------



## DariaS

lovely&amazing said:


> *DariaS*, do me a favor. Will you take _close-up_ pics of the side profile, the bottoms and the toe box area. I want to relieve your mind and we got caught up in the shuffle a page back.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for you!


 
Oh you are the best!! I'll take some photos for you tonight when I get home. Alas being in Australia, the time differences between me and you ladies is pretty drastic. sounds like all of you are off to bed and i'm still at the office! 
Will post tomorrow morning though, THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## bagpunk

is this seller legit? it was suggested to me that because the price is relatively lower than some others, that this might either be used or not authentic. thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170245923680&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't know.  She's sold some other CLs with only stock photos.  In any case, I would stay away from anyone with stock photos only.


----------



## chanell0ve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
what about these?


----------



## heat97

hmmmm what do you guys think??
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ELEGANT-WOMENS-SHOES_W0QQitemZ110280405267QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110280405267&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ gone...but those look good..


----------



## lilyfisher

Hi Can you tell me if these are real? Thank you


----------



## heat97

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ gone...but those look good..


 

man they went fast....


----------



## lovely&amazing

lilyfisher said:


> Hi Can you tell me if these are real? Thank you


 
Lily, I dont think any of the espadrilles have been faked so I think you're safe.


----------



## lovely&amazing

chanell0ve said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190244742792&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
> what about these?


 
Chanell, those look pretty good to me.


----------



## lilyfisher

Thank you lovelyand amazing


----------



## mo.space

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEXY-CHRISTI...mZ190243909548QQcategoryZ103219QQcmdZViewItem

hi there, are these authentic?? I'm a 38 would they be true to size?
thanks


----------



## javaboo

mo.space said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-NOEUD-SILK-SLING-38-7-5_W0QQitemZ190243909548QQcategoryZ103219QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> hi there, are these authentic?? I'm a 38 would they be true to size?
> thanks



Sorry, I think these are fakes. Plus its kinda weird that one picture kinda shows the shoes with wear on the bottom and another it doesn't have it. I would stay away.


----------



## javaboo

lovely&amazing said:


> Lily, I dont think any of the espadrilles have been faked so I think you're safe.



Actually the espadrilles have been faked for a while now (I think it was one of the very first to be). I can't tell if these are or aren't fake as the pictures are too small and some of the pictures aren't clickable.


----------



## javaboo

chanell0ve said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190244742792&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
> what about these?



These look good because the photos are stolen! Do not bid on these. *I knew these photos look familiar* See this listing for where the real photos came from: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Pumps-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ220265992815

It was also weird that all her photos of her items looked different plus her username seems familiar (I'm not sure but I think she's one of the people who sells fakes).


----------



## rubystar

Any good??

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110280001199&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Evening-Shoes-with-Sequines_W0QQitemZ180278110858QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180278110858&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^

I don't know much about the Espadrilles, but the Pailletes look good.


----------



## Shopalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Are these authentic ?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Leefi

wrong thread


----------



## javaboo

rubystar said:


> Any good??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110280001199&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Evening-Shoes-with-Sequines_W0QQitemZ180278110858QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180278110858&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> Thanks



I want to say yes to the wedges but you should get a second opinion on those. I can't see the front part of the shoes.

The second one looks ok but you might want to get more photos if you can.


----------



## javaboo

Shopalicious said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Fuschia-Very-Noeud-Heels-39-9-NIB_W0QQitemZ160272625990QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160272625990&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Are these authentic ?? Thanks in advance



I think these are good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I agree.


----------



## pinkypie9553

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220269335494

Are those authentic? TIA!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those look good


----------



## Jzlyn

Hi ladies, are these authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280255243591


TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## Girl 6

Something tells me that these are fake, but I'm checking with you ladies:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122

Thanks!
G6


----------



## sniperoz76

Hey there! Found these and would love to know if they are authentic or not??... Thanks for your help!!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STUNNING-Chr...269790QQihZ003QQcategoryZ103219QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

Girl 6 said:


> Something tells me that these are fake, but I'm checking with you ladies:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122
> 
> Thanks!
> G6


----------



## JRed

sniperoz76 said:


> Hey there! Found these and would love to know if they are authentic or not??... Thanks for your help!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STUNNING-Chr...269790QQihZ003QQcategoryZ103219QQcmdZViewItem



they look okay to me.


----------



## JRed

Jzlyn said:


> Hi ladies, are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280255243591
> 
> 
> TIA!



looks okay to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

sniperoz76 said:


> Hey there! Found these and would love to know if they are authentic or not??... Thanks for your help!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STUNNING-Chr...269790QQihZ003QQcategoryZ103219QQcmdZViewItem



These look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Jzlyn said:


> Hi ladies, are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280255243591
> 
> 
> TIA!


----------



## ceseeber

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=350088477139&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29

before I think about possibly purchasing theses.....how do they look?
thanks!


----------



## lovely&amazing

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=350088477139&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29
> 
> before I think about possibly purchasing theses.....how do they look?
> thanks!


 
Those look good but I would def. ask for more pics before you lay down a bid (just to be sure).


----------



## JetSetGo!

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=350088477139&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29
> 
> before I think about possibly purchasing theses.....how do they look?
> thanks!



These look good to me.


----------



## Chins4

What do you think ladies?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-CHRISTIA...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## CleoCouture

Hi~
Are these fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JRed

Chins4 said:


> What do you think ladies?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-CHRISTIA...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



they look good to me.  i love that print.  that's one of my hg!


----------



## JRed

CleoCouture said:


> Hi~
> Are these fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks for your help!



They seem okay but I am not 100% so I'd wait for another opinion.  I'd ask for clearer pics also.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> What do you think ladies?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-CHRISTIA...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

CleoCouture said:


> Hi~
> Are these fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I am guessing brown has not been faked. Their pix are so bad though. I wonder if they can take better pix for you to be sure.


----------



## CleoCouture

^^

What exactly do I ask for pictures of?


----------



## alij78

hi lovely people
_are any CL's made in spain or are all with this on the sole fakes? 
thanks_


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTH-CHRIST...hZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Can I get some advice on these, thinking about putting in an offer.  Thanks All!


----------



## letsgoshopping

alij78 said:


> hi lovely people
> _are any CL's made in spain or are all with this on the sole fakes? _
> _thanks_


 
I think some of the espadrilles say Made in Spain on the soles. But I am not 100% sure.


----------



## letsgoshopping

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ZOZO-ZEPPA-SHOES-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ200247664322QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Can I get some advice on these, thinking about putting in an offer. Thanks All!


 
Those are good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTH-CHRIST...hZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Can I get some advice on these, thinking about putting in an offer.  Thanks All!



looks good!


----------



## JetSetGo!

CleoCouture said:


> ^^
> 
> What exactly do I ask for pictures of?



I guess, it's not really necessary unless you want a better idea of color.


----------



## chanell0ve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290254284617
nude np Thanks ladies


----------



## JetSetGo!

chanell0ve said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290254284617
> nude np Thanks ladies



look good


----------



## CleoCouture

JetSetGo! said:


> I guess, it's not really necessary unless you want a better idea of color.


 
So your pretty sure they ARE authentic?


----------



## lovely&amazing

CleoCouture said:


> So your pretty sure they ARE authentic?


 
*Cleo*, my guess is yes, they are real.


----------



## javaboo

*chanell0ve*: They do look good BUT please ask the seller for more photos. Those photos have been seen on ioffer (http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Architek-shoes-AAAAMMAZZZZING-63936571). The seller's shoe photos have been inconsistent so just in case I would ask for more photos to make sure these photos are theirs and not stolen.


----------



## javaboo

*Cleo*: I would go with JSG and ask if the seller has more pictures of the shoe. I read some where that someone actually painted a pair of black prives into dark brown before. Also the angles of the photos are kinda odd. I would ask for a side profile and a stamp of the bottom if you can. At this point I am siding towards the authentic side but can't be 100% sure til I see more photos (if possible).


----------



## laureenthemean

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTH-CHRIST...hZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Can I get some advice on these, thinking about putting in an offer.  Thanks All!



Authentic.


----------



## bagpunk

hi gals

what do you think about these? they have ended but nevertheless... thanks for your time!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

bagpunk said:


> hi gals
> 
> what do you think about these? they have ended but nevertheless... thanks for your time!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




they look okay to me.


----------



## aeross

Hi Ladies

Could you take a look at these 2 for me ? I'm not quite sure

TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-mini-bout-peeptoe-shoes-size-4-37_W0QQitemZ290254258194QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290254258194&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-S-S-08-shoes-Authentic-worn-once_W0QQitemZ170252332976QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170252332976&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## mscawaii

Hi ladies,

Are these authentic? 






















Do these run tts? And is the cutting something likse the c'est moi? Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Leescah

Afternoon ladies! How do these look to you all? Thanks as always 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=250284382718&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## aeross

^^ I thought they looked real so I didn't post as a fake this morning. 

I thought of you when I saw those, but hmm I don't see those on your list 

( bit like my list and ban that went to bits yesterday  )


----------



## Leescah

aeross said:


> ^^ I thought they looked real so I didn't post as a fake this morning.
> 
> I thought of you when I saw those, but hmm I don't see those on your list
> 
> ( bit like my list and ban that went to bits yesterday  )


 
HAHA well spotted, yeah I DID have them on my list (in black mind you) but then got all guilty and removed them in a desperate bid to be a bit more realistic but then I saw these on eBay and thought "oooh actually....." so now I might want them again. :shame: It's a fickle world, this Louboutin lifestyle, isn't it?! Well it is for me anyway!!! 

Might just watch the auction and see how high the bidding goes... CL's on a budget doesn't really work. I need to win the lottery (so ok that means I actually need to start buying tickets... but it's a small technicality!!).


----------



## aeross

Leescah said:


> HAHA well spotted, yeah I DID have them on my list (in black mind you) but then got all guilty and removed them in a desperate bid to be a bit more realistic but then I saw these on eBay and thought "oooh actually....." so now I might want them again. :shame: It's a fickle world, this Louboutin lifestyle, isn't it?! Well it is for me anyway!!!
> 
> Might just watch the auction and see how high the bidding goes... CL's on a budget doesn't really work. I need to win the lottery (so ok that means I actually need to start buying tickets... but it's a small technicality!!).


 
They might be fakies anyhoo I'm not the greatest spotting those. We need *L&A *confirm as she has them

I know exactly what you mean, my want list changes every time I come here or ebay. Trouble is it never seems to shrink 

I must start buying a Lotto ticket too ( or rob a bank  )


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Here I am...Good Morning!

Yes, those City Girls are the real deal (and very "loved on"). Party shoes, indeed!


----------



## aeross

lovely&amazing said:


> ^Here I am...Good Morning!
> 
> Yes, those City Girls are the real deal (and very "loved on"). Party shoes, indeed!


 
It likes magic, make a request and there you are lol

It's 4pm here now so as you're getting ready for the day I'm thinking I only have an hour of work left


----------



## Red Queen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110281130855&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

How about these?  Something about the price and the seller (very new) bug me, but I can't tell....


----------



## JetSetGo!

mscawaii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Are these authentic?
> Do these run tts? And is the cutting something likse the c'est moi? Thanks so much for your help!!



These are authentic. I don't know about sizing, though boots generally run pretty small.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Queen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110281130855&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> How about these?  Something about the price and the seller (very new) bug me, but I can't tell....



Sorry, these are fake.


----------



## can008

Are these for real ladies?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
My gut says they are fake but I can't pass this up without confirmation...


----------



## Red Queen

JetSetGo! said:


> Sorry, these are fake.


 
So, how does this work?  How do I get these to the Fake Louboutin thread so they can be reported?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ It's listed there. I posted it after I saw your post. The fake thread is now sticked and titled Louboutin Hall Of Shame. Report Away!


----------



## lulabee

Red Queen said:


> So, how does this work? How do I get these to the Fake Louboutin thread so they can be reported?


 Report them to ebay as well. Go to ebay listing and scroll to bottom of screen hit report this item button.


----------



## JetSetGo!

can008 said:


> Are these for real ladies?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> My gut says they are fake but I can't pass this up without confirmation...




Fake, and depressing....


----------



## lulabee

^^ They have 36 available too!ush:


----------



## Red Queen

lulabee said:


> Report them to ebay as well. Go to ebay listing and scroll to bottom of screen hit report this item button.


 

Boy, we are fast!  Listing removed already!  Just curious--is there somebody at Ebay who passes judgment on the reports of fakes, or is the mere reporting of fakes sufficient to get the listings removed?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ They say they investigate, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## **shoelover**

just had a quick look for CL's on ebay...i get the feeling they are fake as the seller has 20 of these..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-CHR...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Something about them just doesn't look right to me.  Also, the Minibout the seller has for sale look fake.


----------



## can008

JetSetGo! said:


> Fake, and depressing....



Thanks heaps, *JSG!*
Soooo depressing indeed


----------



## lovely&amazing

aeross said:


> It likes magic, make a request and there you are lol
> 
> It's 4pm here now so as you're getting ready for the day I'm thinking I only have an hour of work left


 
 Yep. Anytime you need me, just rub that Louboutin Shoe...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hey *Lovely*, what do you make of this? You are our City Girl expert. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

JetSetGo! said:


> Hey *Lovely*, what do you make of this? You are our City Girl expert.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-40_W0QQitemZ230283118414QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230283118414&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



My guess is they are fake. They don't look right and I think they are selling a couple other fakes too.


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> Hey *Lovely*, what do you make of this? You are our City Girl expert.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-40_W0QQitemZ230283118414QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230283118414&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Those actually look pretty good but I would get a few more close ups of the leather. There are two small details that support my "authentic" claim.


----------



## JetSetGo!

javaboo said:


> My guess is they are fake. They don't look right and I think they are selling a couple other fakes too.



Yes, I have reported her before for fakes. 

Lovely, If you think they look good, I'll trust you on that.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## JetSetGo!

here's another I'm not sue about.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

^I'm happy to help any way I can! Something just feels right about this one, history or no.  How's that for the usual cynic in me?!

It might even be worth asking for an emailed scan of her "_receipt if required_" before bidding to verify. If someone gets more pics, post them here and I'll give them a second look-over...


----------



## javaboo

Are you sure about the City Girls? I mean the lines don't look right (at least to me). Sorry I just want to make sure just in case anyone is actually going to buy these shoes.

See NGG side view:






City Girls in question:





I know this is a larger size so lines might be a little longer but do you see where the parts that mets the surface? One is higher/lifted more than the other. Also see the arch going up to the heel? Its on a different slant too. Just wanted to add that the sides on the leather part looks to have rounded edges while the real ones have square edges.

Even if the shoe is 'real' this time in their past (see feedback) they have sold fakes and stolen photos so what makes you think they're not going to do that again? (See for stolen photos: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230271924363) They  knows where to buy all the fakes they're selling.

With all that info, I'm still going to say the best bet is to stay away from this person's listings.


----------



## lovely&amazing

I have actually spent the past half hour doing a little more research studying the city girls in question against city girls of known authenticity.

There seem to be two distinct different detailed black City Girls floating around out there.  This appears to look like one of the two them based on pictures of them. The leather looks waxy and there does seem to be differences when compared side by side. Thanks *Java* for posting those.

I'll agree her selling history is not strong. While I don't want to neccessarily vote them fake without more photos, I may have to agree, stay wary of this one unless the receipt is presented and then it's buyer-beware.


----------



## javaboo

np! I agree buyer-beware for those.


----------



## javaboo

JetSetGo! said:


> here's another I'm not sue about.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Patent-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Shoes-8_W0QQitemZ380056894611QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380056894611&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14



I dunno but my gut wants to say they aren't real. Second opinion needed for these. The thing I have a problem with is the back heel area, I've never seen a prive with that colour. I could be wrong though so if someone has a CL with that colour back heel area, please speak up.


----------



## MyPinkPony

Hi, Could I get feedback on these? They look so cute. Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130247658814&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## bagpunk

how about these? seems really cheap. the auction has ended but i am wondering about the seller.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370068882400&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=024


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are fine.  Cork wedges aren't that popular.


----------



## lothlorien14

hello ladies..

what do you think? i'm veering on the fake side especially as they selling loads of them..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Sometimes-Sandals-Shoes_W0QQitemZ320288767497QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320288767497&_trkparms=72%3A1089%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=190244812904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

TIA


----------



## JetSetGo!

javaboo said:


> I dunno but my gut wants to say they aren't real. Second opinion needed for these. The thing I have a problem with is the back heel area, I've never seen a prive with that colour. I could be wrong though so if someone has a CL with that colour back heel area, please speak up.



Thanks *Lovely* and *Javaboo*! It's so helpful to get your opinions. i am going to sit tight on both of these. I hope they are real for any buyer who may purchase. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lothlorien14 said:


> hello ladies..
> 
> what do you think? i'm veering on the fake side especially as they selling loads of them..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Sometimes-Sandals-Shoes_W0QQitemZ320288767497QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320288767497&_trkparms=72%3A1089%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=190244812904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> 
> TIA



no go. these are fake.


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Are these real?  If so, do you know when these came out?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't think that style is faked.  They look like the Vee in lizard, though I'm not sure when they came out.


----------



## MizzD

What about these?   http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The first ones are fake for sure.  The second I'm not sure, but since it's the same seller, I would assume fake.  Those silver Sometimes she has for sale don't look so good either.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> ^^The first ones are fake for sure.  The second I'm not sure, but since it's the same seller, I would assume fake.  Those silver Sometimes she has for sale don't look so good either.



Thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

MizzD said:


> What about these?   http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wow all of her items look really bad. Why on EARTH would you spend $200 on a shoe that looks like it was $20 from Forever 21 with a red sole? Beyond me.


----------



## MizzD

shoeaddictklw said:


> Wow all of her items look really bad. Why on EARTH would you spend $200 on a shoe that looks like it was $20 from Forever 21 with a red sole? Beyond me.



Nice!!  They are already gone! Fast work!!


Look at these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blueaspen

How about these 2 pairs?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300251764356&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1586&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ i'm not sure about the boots, i've never seen it before--but I don't think it was a popular style to be faked. 

as for the Rosazzisimo's they look good


----------



## javaboo

MizzD said:


> Nice!!  They are already gone! Fast work!!
> 
> 
> Look at these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-39-Silver-Pumps_W0QQitemZ180279003393QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks good so far to me but I would ask for more photos (front view, up close, another side view, probably the receipt if she has one, etc). I'm kinda wary about buying something from someone who has 0 feedback because you can't judge their buying/selling patterns.


----------



## javaboo

blueaspen said:


> How about these 2 pairs?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300251764356&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280256811586&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching



I think the boots are ok, never seen it before but I don't think they have been faked.

The other ones are ok too.


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> Nice!!  They are already gone! Fast work!!
> 
> 
> Look at these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


These look fake.  I've seen them listed a bunch of times, and they look like some other fakes that I've seen before (from different angles).


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280256276091

Purple Pythons...  Don't know if this has already made it's way on here...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely authentic.  Listed by a tPFer.


----------



## rockvixen76

there is a seller on ebay uk called josdie32 has on 5 pairs of prives in black patent, can someone check them out they are starting bid of £1 so very suspect


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're fake.


----------



## javaboo

LOL Laureen is back on duty


----------



## MyPinkPony

MyPinkPony said:


> Hi, Could I get feedback on these? They look so cute. Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130247658814&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


bump - can anyone give feedback? Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## MizzD

Ladies?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What say you?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.  Cute!


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those look good.  Cute!



Thanks!


----------



## MizzD

What on Earth are these things?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ROBERTO-CAV...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Black...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are good.  That seller has sold authentic before.


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> What on Earth are these things?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ROBERTO-CAV...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



They're keyword spamming, that's what they are.


----------



## MyPinkPony

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks fine.


Thanks so much! And thanks for your help with the sizing!


----------



## bagpunk

hi gals. here is another one. is the pink greasepaint simples really that rare? the seller is reputable?

thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110281912374


----------



## lovely&amazing

bagpunk said:


> hi gals. here is another one. is the pink greasepaint simples really that rare? the seller is reputable?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110281912374


 

The Grease is kinda rare...they are real and gorgeous!

Bonus is that she appears to have a great track record, too...go get those simples, *Bagpunk*!


----------



## bagpunk

WOOHOO.... 



lovely&amazing said:


> The Grease is kinda rare...they are real and gorgeous!
> 
> Bonus is that she appears to have a great track record, too...go get those simples, *Bagpunk*!


----------



## more_CHOOS

just making sure these are authentic before i post in the HTF thread.

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-New-Auth-Christian-Louboutin-ROLANDO-Pumps-41-11_W0QQitemZ230283506793QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230283506793&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/930-LOUBOUTIN-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Is it just me, or do these look weird?  Maybe they're just kind of beat up?  And the soles look wrong, do you think they have been repainted?


----------



## can008

Are these authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
TIA!


----------



## can008

Btw, to laureenthemean, the auction you post look quite strange. The leather is curly but the sole is good. Not sure what happen there but I personally am put off by it.
Then again, I am not an expert...


----------



## laureenthemean

can008 said:


> Are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> TIA!


Hmm, those VPs look suspect to me, and I don't see how anyone could sell brand new nude VPs for $250.  Also, I'm pretty sure the pictures of the NPs she has for sale are stolen.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Laureen, those Catenitas look suspect to me as well.  The sole is way too red and the leather looks kind of bad...IMO


----------



## can008

laureenthemean said:


> Hmm, those VPs look suspect to me, and I don't see how anyone could sell brand new nude VPs for $250.  Also, I'm pretty sure the pictures of the NPs she has for sale are stolen.



ouw....bummer...


----------



## adriannie

I am brand new to TPF, and I have been *aching* for a pair of Very Noeuds. Can anyone authenticate these?

http://eyeconcosmetics.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16848&cat=257&page=1

Thanks!


----------



## Hellybee

Hi I'm new to this.

I found these and thought they were too good to be true.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/995-Christian...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

The exact same pics with watermark are on ioffer too.
http://www.ioffer.com/i/68639856

Does that mean the ebay pair are fake or has the ioffer crook stole the pics?

I'm not liking the fact that in the first pic he's put his own name on a net-a-porter pic.
Thanks for your helpx


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> Hmm, those VPs look suspect to me, and I don't see how anyone could sell brand new nude VPs for $250.  Also, I'm pretty sure the pictures of the NPs she has for sale are stolen.



Yep her np photos are stolen. I also think the VP's are fake too, something about the shoe isn't right.


----------



## javaboo

adriannie said:


> I am brand new to TPF, and I have been *aching* for a pair of Very Noeuds. Can anyone authenticate these?
> 
> http://eyeconcosmetics.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16848&cat=257&page=1
> 
> Thanks!



Well there isn't enough pictures to say but having the straps wrapped up like that is *highly* suspicious because if you check on ioffer a lot of the VN that are fake has this done to the straps.


----------



## javaboo

Hellybee said:


> Hi I'm new to this.
> 
> I found these and thought they were too good to be true.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/995-Christian-Louboutin-Altadama-Watersnake-Heels-37_W0QQitemZ310076038608QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310076038608&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> The exact same pics with watermark are on ioffer too.
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/68639856
> 
> Does that mean the ebay pair are fake or has the ioffer crook stole the pics?
> 
> I'm not liking the fact that in the first pic he's put his own name on a net-a-porter pic.
> Thanks for your helpx



I think the ioffer person stole their photos. I think these are good but wait for a second opinion. They're pictures seem consistent but the only thing is they have all private feedback so can't check history.


----------



## miceju

Hi, I'm new on tPF and need some help with these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350090605509&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022

I've bought gorgeous CLs from her before, but that was about a year ago, and there seems to be so many fakes around now... What do you think?

TIA


----------



## can008

javaboo said:


> Yep her np photos are stolen. I also think the VP's are fake too, something about the shoe isn't right.


i have a closer look and the heels are black and the photos here showed brown heel. the seller also said it comes with spare heels which just rings a bell.
oh well... i was so shocked and palpitated a bit... i am back down now and i guess i'll stay loyal and wait for the gold tip.
thanks heaps javaboo and laureen.


----------



## pinkpurse1

hi ladies, are these real? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
thanks


----------



## JRed

miceju said:


> Hi, I'm new on tPF and need some help with these:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350090605509&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022
> 
> I've bought gorgeous CLs from her before, but that was about a year ago, and there seems to be so many fakes around now... What do you think?
> 
> TIA



they look okay to me.


----------



## JRed

pinkpurse1 said:


> hi ladies, are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> thanks



i say real.


----------



## JRed

can008 said:


> Are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> TIA!



they don't look authentic to me.


----------



## pinkpurse1

JRed said:


> i say real.



thanks heaps


----------



## JRed

pinkpurse1 said:


> thanks heaps



no worries


----------



## miceju

JRed said:


> they look okay to me.


 
Great, thanks - I love them and thought that might have clouded my judgement!


----------



## shopalot

What do we think about these?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


----------



## laureenthemean

Hellybee said:


> Hi I'm new to this.
> 
> I found these and thought they were too good to be true.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/995-Christian...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> The exact same pics with watermark are on ioffer too.
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/68639856
> 
> Does that mean the ebay pair are fake or has the ioffer crook stole the pics?
> 
> I'm not liking the fact that in the first pic he's put his own name on a net-a-porter pic.
> Thanks for your helpx



I agree with javaboo, these look okay.


----------



## laureenthemean

adriannie said:


> I am brand new to TPF, and I have been *aching* for a pair of Very Noeuds. Can anyone authenticate these?
> 
> http://eyeconcosmetics.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16848&cat=257&page=1
> 
> Thanks!



Definitely fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

miceju said:


> Hi, I'm new on tPF and need some help with these:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350090605509&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022
> 
> I've bought gorgeous CLs from her before, but that was about a year ago, and there seems to be so many fakes around now... What do you think?
> 
> TIA





pinkpurse1 said:


> hi ladies, are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> thanks


Both look good.


----------



## laureenthemean

shopalot said:


> What do we think about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122



Looks fine.


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone,

I thought these were legit and I was going to post these in the CL deals thread... but then I decided to double check!  If they are real, they're a great price.  Too small for me 

Thanks in advance!

http://austin.craigslist.org/clo/806341758.html


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.  I don't think this style was faked.


----------



## MizzD

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

And these?  OMG!

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Pr-Shoes-NIB-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peachi521

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks okay.  I don't think this style was faked.



thanks!


----------



## javaboo

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Bottle-Green-Rolando-Pumps-size-39_W0QQitemZ280258806348QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I would ask them for real pictures of the shoe.



MizzD said:


> And these?  OMG!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Pr-Shoes-NIB-Gucci-9-Dior-40-Louboutin-40-1200_W0QQitemZ260277875923QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sorry, I don't know you'll have to post in the Glass Slipper authentication thread.


----------



## Shopalicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Blue-...hash=item180277547139&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

are these authentic ??/ 

Thanks in advance


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I asked the seller for more pictures, but she claimed her camera was broken.  I would avoid this one.



MizzD said:


> And these?  OMG!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Pr-Shoes-NIB-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



The Louboutins are authentic, don't know about the rest.


----------



## bagpunk

something about this bugs me, but i am not all that experienced. is this seller legit? how about the shoes...? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't know, that seller seems to steal an awful lot of pictures...I don't know if any of the pictures are her own.  I would ask for more pictures.


----------



## lee88

Hi,

I just received these Wallis 100's and need the experts here to authenticate.  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## Leescah

Morning ladies! What do you think about these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=300252161623&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## Leescah

Thanks Laureen, I will report!


----------



## mieris37

I'm new here and also new to Louboutins (finally at a point in my life where I can afford them). Can someone please give their opinion on the authenticity of these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300251489497
Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Sorry, those are fake.


----------



## mieris37

I figured they were. How can you tell for sure? Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*fashion_dolls* is a known seller of fakes. There are signs, such as basic lines of the shoe, but there are also smaller details that we don't like to give away. Unfortunately the fakers lurk this site to get tips for better fakeage!


----------



## mieris37

Aahh...gotcha. Thanks! What about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350089336949


----------



## lovely&amazing

mieris37 said:


> Aahh...gotcha. Thanks! What about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350089336949


 
Those look good


----------



## MizzD

JetSetGo! said:


> *fashion_dolls* is a known seller of fakes. There are signs, such as basic lines of the shoe, but there are also smaller details that we don't like to give away. Unfortunately the fakers lurk this site to get tips for better fakeage!





That struck me as funny, the way you said that:  to get tips for better fakeage.  Teehee!  

So what do you think of these hideous things?  http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're real, just an older style.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think they're real, just an older style.




Ohhh.  They just look all lumpy or something.


----------



## rubystar

Hi All, Can you tell me if the following are real please?


http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270266958412


http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300252273612


Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good.  Those gray Decolzeps are pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

MizzD said:


> That struck me as funny, the way you said that:  to get tips for better fakeage.  Teehee!







MizzD said:


> So what do you think of these hideous things?  http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



probably authentic, but ugly.


----------



## 8seventeen19

JetSetGo! said:


> *probably authentic, but ugly*.


 
LOL This is why I love you J!!!


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> probably authentic, but ugly.


----------



## Azusa

girls, what do you think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180279067127&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## javaboo

Azusa said:


> girls, what do you think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180279067127&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## NonieAUA

Hi there!! Can someone have a look at  http://www.marktplaats.nl/       Type in Louboutin and check out the nude prive's with burgundy peep toe. They cost 220 euro's.
Thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Sorry, those are fake.


----------



## chanell0ve

what about these? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Pumps-Size-38-8_W0QQitemZ300252733530QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300252733530&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 Thanks


----------



## blueaspen

ok, I just want to make sure about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300251764356&_trksid=p 3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## Leescah

Hiya, how about these? At first glance I woulda said fake cos this style is always faked, but what's throwing me is that the seller is offering money back guarentee on the authenticity? If they ARE realy then I will totally be doing the BIN price cos they are such a bargin (but then too good to be true?! OH this is confusing lol - HELP! )

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Gen...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## adriannie

laureenthemean said:


> Definitely fake.


Thanks, laureenthemean! I kind of figured they were too good to be true.


----------



## techie81

Leescah said:


> Hiya, how about these? At first glance I woulda said fake cos this style is always faked, but what's throwing me is that the seller is offering money back guarentee on the authenticity? If they ARE realy then I will totally be doing the BIN price cos they are such a bargin (but then too good to be true?! OH this is confusing lol - HELP! )
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Genuine-High-Heels-Size-39_W0QQitemZ300252663224QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300252663224&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Probably too good to be true. And they have the wrong style name. :/


----------



## meggyg8r

techie81 said:


> Probably too good to be true. And they have the wrong style name. :/



Something does not look right about the toes on those.


----------



## Girl 6

Are these authentic?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160274642180


----------



## JetSetGo!

Girl 6 said:


> Are these authentic?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160274642180



Authentic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Leescah said:


> Hiya, how about these? At first glance I woulda said fake cos this style is always faked, but what's throwing me is that the seller is offering money back guarentee on the authenticity? If they ARE realy then I will totally be doing the BIN price cos they are such a bargin (but then too good to be true?! OH this is confusing lol - HELP! )
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Gen...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



These have been previously reported as fake. I would ask for some very thorough pix, and perhaps proof of purchase. Good luck! And let us know how it goes. We don't want to flag her if she's on the up and up.


----------



## laureenthemean

blueaspen said:


> ok, I just want to make sure about these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300251764356&_trksid=p 3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching



I doubt this style is faked.  I don't think any of the low heels are.



Leescah said:


> Hiya, how about these? At first glance I woulda said fake cos this style is always faked, but what's throwing me is that the seller is offering money back guarentee on the authenticity? If they ARE realy then I will totally be doing the BIN price cos they are such a bargin (but then too good to be true?! OH this is confusing lol - HELP! )
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Gen...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Fake.



Girl 6 said:


> Are these authentic?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160274642180



I'm not entirely sure, but I know this seller has sold authentic before.


----------



## JetSetGo!

blueaspen said:


> ok, I just want to make sure about these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300251764356&_trksid=p 3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching



Authentic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

chanell0ve said:


> what about these? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Pumps-Size-38-8_W0QQitemZ300252733530QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300252733530&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 Thanks



They looked real to me. If so, they were a steal!


----------



## JetSetGo!

louboutinloverb said:


> I have been looking for the Fuschia Rolando pumps in size 38 for ages now and have not been able to find them. I found a used pair on eBay that are priced a bit too high for my liking. I was wondering what you think would be an acceptable offer on these shoes. Keep in mind I have been looking for them for about 5 months now! Thanks everyone. This is the listing number.. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260278730077&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016



Hmmm...It always depends on what they are worth to you.
I would probably offer perhaps $500-550(?)
She probably bought them for $610, which was the retail price when those came out.


----------



## jh4200

Like Jet said, it depends on how much it's worth to you.  To get her money back with the ebay and paypal fees, she'd have to get about $670 for them (if I remember my fee calculations correctly).  Of course, they're used, so she may not insist on recovering the full value.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The retail was $610, but they are really HTF.  Good luck.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yeah, and since they are pretty rare, there may be some competition.


----------



## laureenthemean

Personally, if those fuchsia Rolandos were my size, I would do a BIN if the live.com cashback works.


----------



## hlp_28

Hi Ladies, anyone come across 2haute*couture ebay seller??? She had a list of  auctions before but they are all gone now. Most of her pics are stock pictures. Not sure whether her CLs are authentic. Thanks


----------



## lovely&amazing

hlp_28 said:


> Hi Ladies, anyone come across 2haute*couture ebay seller??? She had a list of auctions before but they are all gone now. Most of her pics are stock pictures. Not sure whether her CLs are authentic. Thanks


 
I think they were fake. Check the "Louboutin Hall of Shame" sticky.


----------



## laureenthemean

hlp_28 said:


> Hi Ladies, anyone come across 2haute*couture ebay seller??? She had a list of  auctions before but they are all gone now. Most of her pics are stock pictures. Not sure whether her CLs are authentic. Thanks


Could have been real, but it's impossible to tell without real pictures.  I would _never_ buy from someone with just stock pictures.


----------



## hlp_28

WOW, that was lucky, was going to buy a pair from her !! Thanks gals !! 

What about this?? Authentic??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## hlp_28

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good.


 
Thanks Laureen, won't know what to do without u gals !!


----------



## blueaspen

Quote:
Originally Posted by *blueaspen* 

 
_ok, I just want to make sure about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300251764356&_trksid=p 3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching_

Authentic.
__________________
Thanks So much!!!​
​


----------



## more_CHOOS

hlp_28 said:


> WOW, that was lucky, was going to buy a pair from her !! Thanks gals !!
> 
> What about this?? Authentic??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-PAILLETTES-Shoes-35-NIB_W0QQitemZ300251526993QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
These are authentic.  However, they were on sale at Barneys for $400 I think


----------



## blueaspen

Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum, and am pretty much a CL virgin! But, as I was looking on eBay, I got a major laugh looking at this post:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-LO...d=p3286.c0.m14

WTF!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look real...


----------



## daisyduke947

Yeah, those are definitely real.


----------



## mieris37

Hello again...how about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment


----------



## lovely&amazing

They look real...but quite squished.


----------



## Mrs Peel

Hallo,
How about these, please? TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NonieAUA

Hello girls, what do you think of these?? http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170253189198

The response to the question if they're authentic is:  Thank you for your e-mail.  Yes, these shoes are authentic and are new (were purchased from floor sample sale).


Thanks!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nonie those are FAKE!


----------



## lovely&amazing

^^Not only are they fake but FUGLY!!!


----------



## MizzD

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MizzD

shoeaddictklw said:


> Nonie those are FAKE!



I wanted to report them, but it's in some other language...


----------



## NonieAUA

Thanks, no wonder they look weird in the pics...  :s   Sheesh, cannot seem to find these in the REAL version!!


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



This seller always sells authentic.


----------



## NonieAUA

Might have found another fake:    http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rdgldy

I think these look ok but wanted to check bf posting.  TIA!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/575-Christian-L...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't see a link?


----------



## blueaspen

How about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190245358050


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

How do these look? I love the color


----------



## laureenthemean

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> How do these look? I love the color



Looks good!


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> I think these look ok but wanted to check bf posting.  TIA!!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/575-Christian-L...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Looks good.


----------



## can008

Ladies, is this one authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330265083846
And, what style is this pair? (I had a good idea of what this is but I would like to know your non-biased opinion).
Thank you!


----------



## mieris37

How about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280257885575


----------



## mieris37

I **love** these...are the real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260278836024


----------



## can008

mieris37 said:


> I **love** these...are the real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260278836024



I am by no means an expert, but the seller is one of our own (a tpf member!) so I believe this is real.
And these are really pretty shoes.


----------



## mieris37

can008 said:


> I am by no means an expert, but the seller is one of our own (a tpf member!) so I believe this is real.
> And these are really pretty shoes.



I saw that she says she's a TPF member, but someone warned me the other day that sometimes sellers of fakes lurk around here, so now I'm paranoid! Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rdgldy said:


> I think these look ok but wanted to check bf posting.  TIA!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/575-Christian-L...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



look good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

mieris37 said:


> I saw that she says she's a TPF member, but someone warned me the other day that sometimes sellers of fakes lurk around here, so now I'm paranoid! Thanks!




She'e a very lovely tPF member! She goes by *shoecrazy* on here too. Totally legit.


----------



## JetSetGo!

mieris37 said:


> How about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280257885575



These look good to me, however, the seller is new, so you never know what their story is.


----------



## blueaspen

Does anybody know the style name of these boots?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tab%3DWatching


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone,

Trying to authenticate these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260277985772

I asked for a picture of the sole and the seller gave me the exact same (textual) description listed in the ad.  But the price is so low that I'm wondering if I should just bid.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## heat97

ladies im pretty sure these are fine but just want a double check.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

you think i could get that strap removed?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Heat- those are fine but I don't think you could remove the strap. They're cut too low on the back of the ankle.. i think they're a cute color though!


----------



## heat97

thanks^^


----------



## xoxomuffy

okay so i bought these on ebay about 2 months ago but only wore them once because i wasn't convinced about their authenticity.
i emailed the seller once already and she provided a netaporter.com receipt and said she was sure they were real.
a kind TPF'er sent me a message and said they looked off so I decided I would bring them here to have them checked out.
i emailed the seller again and she has very kindly offered me a full refund.
however, i did want to make sure they weren't authentic.
when i received them i had my doubts about the box and dust bag because they didn't match the boxes/dustbags of my previous louboutin purchases (which were purchased by me at barneys) anyway, here are some pictures. let me know if there are anymore i can provide. thanks girls!


----------



## JetSetGo!

peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Trying to authenticate these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260277985772
> 
> I asked for a picture of the sole and the seller gave me the exact same (textual) description listed in the ad.  But the price is so low that I'm wondering if I should just bid.
> 
> Thanks in advance



These look okay to me.


----------



## Red Queen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300252994141&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Here she goes again!  I swear she JUST tried to sell these last week!!

Am I wrong?  Are these genuine, for a change?


----------



## jh4200

No, those are fake, Red Queen.


----------



## Red Queen

Lovely.  She doesn't lack for chutzpah.  We had these pulled within the last 10 days, if memory serves...

Tried to report, but for some reason it tells me I have to provide a proper item number for an auction that has not yet closed.  I have provided that number, but it doesn't take it, and it asks me for information as if the shoes were already won and paid for.

Can somebody help me out, please?  There are lots of people in line to get screwed on these shoes....


----------



## JetSetGo!

I reported both of her fakes. 300252994141, 300251489497

will post in the Hall of Shame.


----------



## jh4200

I reported this one as well.  Hopefully she goes away and stays away this time.


----------



## JetSetGo!

xoxomuffy said:


> okay so i bought these on ebay about 2 months ago but only wore them once because i wasn't convinced about their authenticity.
> i emailed the seller once already and she provided a netaporter.com receipt and said she was sure they were real.
> a kind TPF'er sent me a message and said they looked off so I decided I would bring them here to have them checked out.
> i emailed the seller again and she has very kindly offered me a full refund.
> however, i did want to make sure they weren't authentic.
> when i received them i had my doubts about the box and dust bag because they didn't match the boxes/dustbags of my previous louboutin purchases (which were purchased by me at barneys) anyway, here are some pictures. let me know if there are anymore i can provide. thanks girls!



Hi xoxomuffy, 

Who was your seller? 

Laureen &#8211; any thoughts on these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, definitely fake.  I'm the one that PMed her, but I was thinking she might get more opinions if she posted the pictures here.  We've been communicating through PM, and they are definitely fake.  Sometimes it's hard to tell with Minibouts, but once you see pictures of the real thing, there's no mistake.  Do you think it would be a good idea to post pictures of mine (the ones I sold) so that people can see the difference?  I guess the fake-sellers would see, but the best they can do is either use stock photos (been there) or tricky angles (done that), unless they start making better-looking Minibouts.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Can you post yours? It's REALLY hard to tell with some of the angles they are shot at.


----------



## laureenthemean

Alright, but everyone should know this:
DO NOT BUY FROM SELLERS WITH ONLY STOCK PHOTOS (unless they send you real photos) OR THOSE THAT ONLY SHOW SHOES FROM CERTAIN ANGLES.  This is very important.  

As you can see, the peep toe on the Minibout is very small.  If you compare to *xoxomuffy*'s pictures, you can see the difference.  This is the most important detail about the Minibout that I've seen.  None of the fakes get this right.





Also, often from this angle (in the picture below), the peep toe on the fakes look like circles.  When I started seeing fake Minibouts, I didn't know they existed, but I did know that the peep toe looked wrong.  I compared them to mine, and no matter what angle I looked at them from, the peep toe never looks like a circle.  





Those are all the pictures I will post b/c I don't want to give away the other details (there are still other ways to tell).  Here are some fakes to compare:
http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MINIBOUT-BLACK-LEATHER-YOYO-PRIVE-50426406
http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-Minibout-Zep-942-Pumps-Black-PAYPAL-60846366
http://www.ioffer.com/i/UK-SELLER-Christian-Louboutin-Minibout-black-shoes-61547131

I hope this helps everyone (except those who sell fakes, who I hope are never able to sell another fake again).


----------



## mistyknightwin

Yeah I can tell the diff between the 2 - the tox box in Laureen's is not as wide as the other ones. I'm glad she is offering to give the money back...


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW!!! With that angle the fakes are COMPLETELY off! Thanks Laureen. I really wish I would have bought these last time I was in Houston. I just have a REALLY hard time buying basics for whatever reason!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I actually got a great deal on mine, but sold them.  I miss them sometimes, but they were squishing my toes way too much.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I tried these on in Houston. I looooved them. Why didn't I get them... hmm.. .OH YEAH I was with the DH and he would have killed me if I would have bought "another pair of black shoes"


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe!  Luckily my only pair of black shoes is the Anemone, so I can always use the "but black goes with everything" argument if I'm ever out CL shopping with my SO.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks Laureen. You are so right.
I thought the 'bout' didn't look 'mini' enough. 
I knew you'd know for sure! 

Thanks for the pix. I will consider myself schooled!


----------



## laureenthemean

Sometimes I see so many of them that I'm not sure myself, but then you see the real thing and it's so obvious!  Like I said, when I first saw fake Minibouts, I didn't know they existed, but I thought they looked weird.  I grabbed mine to inspect and then I knew for sure.  *Jet*, I know you said the "bout" (hehe) looks like a nostril, and when I see fakes I imagine a nostril being stretched out (I know, I'm weird)!


----------



## JetSetGo!

_Fakes got a big ol' bout!_


----------



## peachi521

JetSetGo! said:


> These look okay to me.



thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> _Fakes got a big ol' bout!_


----------



## javaboo

This is very good to know Laureen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^


----------



## more_CHOOS

I know somebody asked about these.  I emailed the seller and told her that I hope she knows that the CL's she's selling for her "friend" is fake and to take it off Ebay.  She emailed me back and said sorry she wasn't aware of it.  And that she will take them off Ebay and find out whether or not they are in fact authentic or not before she lists them again.  Well she has since pulled her listing...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170253189198&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## lulabee

more_CHOOS said:


> I know somebody asked about these. I emailed the seller and told her that I hope she knows that the CL's she's selling for her "friend" is fake and to take it off Ebay. She emailed me back and said sorry she wasn't aware of it. And that she will take them off Ebay and find out whether or not they are in fact authentic or not before she lists them again. Well she has since pulled her listing...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170253189198&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 Good for you *more_choos*!!!! We've reported those so many times!!! I am always tempted to contact the sellers but I always refrain because I know I will not be nice about it! IMHO, most of them are knowingly selling fakes.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What about these? 

220272643282


----------



## peachi521

Hi ladies, 

I'd like to authenticate these before I post on the Louboutin deals thread:

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/clo/810108199.html

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/clo/809935431.html

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/clo/799172308.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those all look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hooray choos! 
"Selling for a friend" is weird. I'm sure she knew.


----------



## daisyduke947

I'm not sure about the first two, but the third pair actually looks okay.


----------



## JetSetGo!

peachi521 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd like to authenticate these before I post on the Louboutin deals thread:
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/clo/810108199.html
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/clo/809935431.html
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/clo/799172308.html
> 
> Thanks in advance!



These look good to me.


----------



## matchbox

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180279382042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
How do these look? 
I checked the seller's feedback and she sold an exact pair with the same description in a previous auction. I asked her about it but didnt get a response..
What do you guys think? ?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, I don't see it in her feedback.  I would ask for more pictures, but I don't think this was a popular style.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*matchbox* I'm not seeing the feedback issue either. Real pix would help though, as Laureen said.


----------



## techie81

These look fine to me, but never hurts to get a second opinion...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:3|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## matchbox

hi, feedback's in the one where she left for others. 
will ask for more pics


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good to me too.


----------



## techie81

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

matchbox said:


> hi, feedback's in the one where she left for others.
> will ask for more pics



Hm, I see it now, but give her a chance to answer and send more pictures.  Might have turned out to be a non-paying bidder, or maybe she decided to return them, etc.


----------



## peachi521

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those all look good to me.



thanks!


----------



## shoelover_1

Hi
Just wanting to know if anyone can tell me if these are authentic or not??

Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...m=150287288903&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## AspenMai

Not sure its been posted already:

Concern is that pics belong to NGG (still have watermark on them)
and checked feedback - one claim of fake goods

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...=39:1|66:2|65:3|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Cheers


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoelover_1 said:


> Hi
> Just wanting to know if anyone can tell me if these are authentic or not??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...m=150287288903&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005



Fake


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoelover_1 said:


> Hi
> Just wanting to know if anyone can tell me if these are authentic or not??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...m=150287288903&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005



I would ask for actual pix. She seems to have sold authentic CLs before, but these days you can never be too sure. That fake claim is disconcerting though.


----------



## JetSetGo!

techie81 said:


> These look fine to me, but never hurts to get a second opinion...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:3|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Authentic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

matchbox said:


> hi, feedback's in the one where she left for others.
> will ask for more pics




She may have bought more than one for resale. More pix is always better!


----------



## mieris37

Hello, ladies. How about these?
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/clo/809935431.html


----------



## MizzD

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

?


----------



## javaboo

mieris37 said:


> Hello, ladies. How about these?
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/clo/809935431.html



Looks good to me. If you want you can ask for more up close pictures to see if there is any damage on them.


----------



## javaboo

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Pumps_W0QQitemZ160276546217QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ?



Looks good, I've seen those before at the store they purchased them at. I want to let you know that they are a orangey red colour and not wine red.


----------



## b00mbaka

What do you think about these? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Do you think the crack will make the shoe fall apart later on? Do you know how this runs size wise?


----------



## mieris37

javaboo said:


> Looks good to me. If you want you can ask for more up close pictures to see if there is any damage on them.



I asked him for a photo of the bottom and he sent one. Does the stretch of the leather look strange in the photo? Maybe it's b/c they're metallic?


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I will ask for more pics, unless they are obviously fake.  Thanks for your help!  First the seller says no box just dustbag and then just box, no dustbag...Hmmmm...


----------



## cyranob

Hello,
just to be sure from germany, can you autenticate these ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370079446239&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=024

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130246802578&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320286613143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300248878514&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020

Thanks a lot. Christine


----------



## daisyduke947

I think they are all okay, but the first two _definitely_ are, they are from NGG, an authentic seller.


----------



## laureenthemean

cyranob said:


> Hello,
> just to be sure from germany, can you autenticate these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370079446239&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=024
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130246802578&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320286613143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300248878514&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020
> 
> Thanks a lot. Christine



As daisy said, the first two are from a reputable seller.  Third one is as well.  The fourth is probably real, as the wedge boots were not very popular.


----------



## laureenthemean

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I will ask for more pics, unless they are obviously fake.  Thanks for your help!  First the seller says no box just dustbag and then just box, no dustbag...Hmmmm...



I would ask for more pictures.  As far as the box/dust bag thing, she might have just made a mistake.


----------



## cyranob

HiHo,

how can they dare to trade faked CL's via Ebay with PayPal ???
I think I can get my money back inany case if a fake is proven ??
Am I wrong ? Let me know.

Thank you all

Christine from Germany


----------



## jh4200

Can someone confirm on these before I post them in the deals thread?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Coppe...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^If you pay with a credit card, you can get it back through your credit card.  I'm not sure about Paypal, b/c I'm not sure how you can prove they are fake.  Paypal often requires written proof.


----------



## laureenthemean

jh4200 said:


> Can someone confirm on these before I post them in the deals thread?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Coppe...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks good.


----------



## cyranob

HiHi, I guess it's to complicated to fake the wedge boots  since there are only a few sold.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&item=300248878514&rd=1

regards  Christine


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I really don't think they were faked.  There were a lot of them on Bluefly (a discount site), and there were suede ones that sold for cheap on ebay.


----------



## christine0628

laureenthemean said:


> I would ask for more pictures. As far as the box/dust bag thing, she might have just made a mistake.


 
This was what the seller sent in response to asking for more pictures:

"Hi, I don't have any more pics now sorry. They say 40 on the sole. Thanks!"

No thank you!


----------



## kaeleigh

I'm not sure if these are real or not? I remember someone here was looking for them.
I hope they are real...and the right size
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh no! Daisy really wants them, but these will be too big for her.


----------



## JetSetGo!

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I will ask for more pics, unless they are obviously fake.  Thanks for your help!  First the seller says no box just dustbag and then just box, no dustbag...Hmmmm...



These look very fake to me. And I don't trust the seller.


----------



## kaeleigh

JetSetGo! said:


> Oh no! Daisy really wants them, but these will be too big for her.


 
That stinks I was sooo excited when I saw them...I knew someone here has been looking for them. Then I couldn't even remember who or what size.


----------



## blueaspen

How about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Patten-Leather-Pump-Sz-38_W0QQitemZ140260541426QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140260541426&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^They look good to me.


----------



## blueaspen

And these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Sequin-Very-Prive-Shoes-8-5_W0QQitemZ110281932051QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110281932051&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

christine0628 said:


> This was what the seller sent in response to asking for more pictures:
> 
> "Hi, I don't have any more pics now sorry. They say 40 on the sole. Thanks!"
> 
> No thank you!



I agree with Jet, but I wasn't too sure (not good with NPs).  The leather looks wrinkled, and it reminds me of the way thin, bad-quality patent wrinkles.


----------



## MizzD

hmm...check out these by "Poots"

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

blueaspen said:


> And these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Sequin-Very-Prive-Shoes-8-5_W0QQitemZ110281932051QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110281932051&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Looks good.


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> hmm...check out these by "Poots"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hehe, reminds me of that Strong Bad song, "Poot Slap."

I would ask for more pictures.  Hard to tell from the angles.


----------



## MizzD

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

look cheap


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> Hehe, reminds me of that Strong Bad song, "Poot Slap."
> 
> I would ask for more pictures.  Hard to tell from the angles.




"Poot Slap"

I am not getting them, bc he has 0 feedback.  The listing just looks very sketchy to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I agree.  I'm sure there are great 0 feedback sellers out there, but with a style so highly faked, I would not risk it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> look cheap



I think these are fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

blueaspen said:


> And these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Sequin-Very-Prive-Shoes-8-5_W0QQitemZ110281932051QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110281932051&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



These look good to me.


----------



## blueaspen

Last one, I swear! Thanks for your help! It's much appreciated!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320290120714


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ they look good.


----------



## rdgldy

OK, ladies, what do you think?
Also, what style is this?
TIA!http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-RED-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  Cute style, never seen them before.


----------



## shoelover_1

Just curious, are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280248009369


----------



## laureenthemean

^Fake.


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-size-39_W0QQitemZ180282228127QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180282228127&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Could someone confirm these are fake ? I was going to report them but thought I'd best check as they claim to have a receipt !


----------



## shoelover_1

laureenthemean said:


> ^Fake.


How is it that you can tell? I have no idea what to look for...


----------



## laureenthemean

shoelover_1 said:


> How is it that you can tell? I have no idea what to look for...


I posted some pictures a few pages back in this thread of authentic Minibouts.  



aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-size-39_W0QQitemZ180282228127QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180282228127&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Could someone confirm these are fake ? I was going to report them but thought I'd best check as they claim to have a receipt !



Fake.  Receipt means nothing; a tPFer on here recently bought some fakes that came with a receipt.


----------



## Priveprivevery

Hi,

I am wondering if someone can help me. I love louboutins and have a couple of pairs that I bought in the US (La Flaise, No Barre and Bretelle). The problem is I have never owned a pair of Very Prive. I have tried them on but never purchased. Anyhow A friend of mine who I can't ever imagine would wear a fake pair of Louboutins offered me a pair that she has never worn due to the sizing her feet were to broad. She was bought them buy a banker from London who bugged and bugged her for a date she give in and he sent her a pair of shoes every day for a week. Turned out he had a foot fetish and spent his days emailing her for pictures of er feet in the shoes eeuurrrg. Anyhow she dumped him but he told her to keep the shoes. I have seen them and the box is identical to mine in feel the sole also look the same as mine the only thing that makes me feel something isn't right is the fact that there seems to be far to much toe cleavage going on does it depend on the persons foot?? I can't rember having toe cleavage on every toe when I tried them on in Selfridges. Also the front of the shoe doesn't seem wide enough does that differ what does it normally measure. Not sure if I am making any sense?????

http://www.shoebunny.com/2006/12/26/christian-louboutin-very-prive-high-heels-kate-winslet/

In this picture I can see a lot of toe and no toe cleavage whereas when I try my friends on I can see my big toe and little toe but only up to the nail and then the toe cleavge on all my toes (even typing that word it feels so wrong). Is the foot bed of the shoe all the same width ahhaaa that was what I wanted to say.

I am sooo sorry for rambling on and taking up far to much of your brian sells reading this message but I want these shoes but just not a fake pair.

Thanks in advance

Lisa


----------



## Priveprivevery

sorry also 4 my bad spelling lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Can you post pix of your friend's shoes? A side angle, plus a few others?


----------



## MizzD

http://www.nylafashion.com/chlopetoebl.html


----------



## Priveprivevery

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Can you post pix of your friend's shoes? A side angle, plus a few others?


 
Yes I will ask her if I can try them again and take a few shots. I feel really bad but I won't wear them if they are fake and this guy was such a sleeze that Im not sure.

I have looked at some pictureson the web today and I see that some people have toe cleavage some don't I don't mind having it as long as I know that they are real.

Thanks for answering Ill see what I can do as it will be my mobile camera which isn't the best

Lisax


----------



## MizzD

What do y'all think of Miss Shellmae's shoes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

Looks authentic.


----------



## MizzD

Thanks.  What about these things?

http://www.nylafashion.com/chlopetoebl.html


----------



## MizzD

I've never seen these before.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## lastpurse

Are these authentic?  I am not sure if the seams on the side should be there??  Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140260541426


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> Thanks.  What about these things?
> 
> http://www.nylafashion.com/chlopetoebl.html


I have never seen this style before, but I would wait for more opinions.


MizzD said:


> I've never seen these before.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Patent-Oxford-Heels-Pumps-39_W0QQitemZ120295657143QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


I think these are authentic, just an older style.


lastpurse said:


> Are these authentic?  I am not sure if the seams on the side should be there??  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140260541426


I think these are authentic.  I don't remember the style name, but they are not the Simple, and the seams are supposed to be there.


----------



## MizzD

I think these are authentic, just an older style.

I like them (the oxfords).


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're cute too!


----------



## JetSetGo!

> Originally Posted by MizzD
> Thanks. What about these things?
> 
> http://www.nylafashion.com/chlopetoebl.html



These are fake.


----------



## 8seventeen19

MizzD said:


> Thanks.  What about these things?
> 
> http://www.nylafashion.com/chlopetoebl.html



These are the fake "lady gres" they look realllly bad


----------



## MizzD

What is this seller's problem? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Scroll down to their rant about feedback.:okay:


----------



## MizzD

shoeaddictklw said:


> These are the fake "lady gres" they look realllly bad



I was wondering what they were supposed to be.  Hideous.


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> What is this seller's problem? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Magenta-Kitten-Heels-37-5-Authentic_W0QQitemZ220272999274QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Scroll down to their rant about feedback.:okay:


Authentic.  Well, ebay has a lot of stupid new rules now, and while I understand they want to protect the buyer, they are screwing sellers.  They have practically no means of restitution against a crazy buyer, and they can only leave positive feedback.  There are a ton of threads about this in the ebay forum.  She definitely could have been nicer (I would never do that), but I understand her frustration.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> Authentic.  Well, ebay has a lot of stupid new rules now, and while I understand they want to protect the buyer, they are screwing sellers.  They have practically no means of restitution against a crazy buyer, and they can only leave positive feedback.  There are a ton of threads about this in the ebay forum.  She definitely could have been nicer (I would never do that), but I understand her frustration.




Oh wow!  Why can't a seller leave feedback about a buyer?  What if they don't pay?  I suppose I should read these new rules.  I hadn't been on ebay for awhile until recently.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers now, or none at all. Sellers can, however, create a dispute and make a non-payment strike against a buyer. 

Still, it's gotten really tough all around. Super-high fees, selling restrictions, shipping restrictions, listings being pulled right and left for minor issues. 
It's not at all the friendly place it used to be. In October, buyers will not even be allowed to pay by money orders to cashier's checks. 
After nearly 10 years, I'm tempted to quit selling on eBay.
They don't seem to care about sellers at all anymore. They just figure if buyers benefit, sellers will keep showing up, but I don't think that's entirely true. 

I really wish there was a great place for fashion buying/trading/reselling.


----------



## MizzD

JetSetGo! said:


> Sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers now, or none at all. Sellers can, however, create a dispute and make a non-payment strike against a buyer.
> 
> Still, it's gotten really tough all around. Super-high fees, selling restrictions, shipping restrictions, listings being pulled right and left for minor issues.
> It's not at all the friendly place it used to be. In October, buyers will not even be allowed to pay by money orders to cashier's checks.
> After nearly 10 years, I'm tempted to quit selling on eBay.
> They don't seem to care about sellers at all anymore. They just figure if buyers benefit, sellers will keep showing up, but I don't think that's entirely true.
> 
> *I really wish there was a great place for fashion buying/trading/reselling.*



That is a great idea.


----------



## JetSetGo!

My husband says I should start one, but I can't imagine it. 
I'm so not the entrepreneur!


----------



## Leescah

^ I agree JSG, may be a niche in the market for that sort of thinking in the not so distant future, if eBay is going to continue to sting the seller left right and centre. I couldn't quite believe my eyes when I got my bill from eBay for selling my Laponos - £15 quid!!!!! And a further £13 quid from Paypal!! 

Not sure how 'tied up' eBay has the whole auction marketplace thing, but I think there's room for a new kid in town now, since eBay seems to have gotten a bit too big for it's boots. 

Anyway sorry I will get :back2topic: now! Got a bit carried away on my soapbox!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ ita!


----------



## daisyduke947

I agree. I feel like, for me, the best deals I get are actually buying, but selling? It's so much.


----------



## mocha beans

Do we think these are authentic?  I've been eyeing them for awhile, not deciding if I want to take the plunge with yellow shoes, or what to wear with them lol.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230285386102


----------



## Chins4

^ You're safe with this seller


----------



## Leescah

You know, trading is such a great idea as well, I often wonder on here whether people should trade CLs for instance - just think, getting a pair you will wear in exchange for a pair you do not... as long as it was a fair 'like for like' trade... such fun!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Something just doesn't look right Lady's what do you think?


----------



## rdgldy

I was thinking the same thing-is the toe opening too wide?  The color seems off too.


----------



## techie81

mocha beans said:


> Do we think these are authentic?  I've been eyeing them for awhile, not deciding if I want to take the plunge with yellow shoes, or what to wear with them lol.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230285386102



They left "beautiful fuschia glitter patent leather" in the description...lol


----------



## Souzie

Ladies?  What do you think of these?  Umm...I noticed that the shoe box doesn't match the shoes... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-BNIB-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-Louboutin-Shoe-Pink-Peep-Toe-Size-37_W0QQitemZ180282701122QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Something just doesn't look right Lady's what do you think?


Looks fake.


xsouzie said:


> Ladies?  What do you think of these?  Umm...I noticed that the shoe box doesn't match the shoes...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Ivory-Leather-Sandals_W0QQitemZ200249976313QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


They look real.  My graffiti Clichy came in the wrong box.


----------



## mocha beans

techie81 said:


> They left "beautiful fuschia glitter patent leather" in the description...lol


 
Lol, I didn't notice that.  That would be awesome if they were indeed fuschia instead of yellow, I'd kill for a pair in my size.  They have a pair of fuschia's, but it's just a bit too small for me


----------



## Souzie

Thanks Laureen.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No problem!  I hope you get them, I know they're an HG of yours (well, they're not metallic, but still).


----------



## Souzie

^^Haha...Laureen, you know everyone's HG's!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^


----------



## JetSetGo!

mocha beans said:


> Do we think these are authentic?  I've been eyeing them for awhile, not deciding if I want to take the plunge with yellow shoes, or what to wear with them lol.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230285386102



I adore these. When they were a Saks I decided I had to have them, but they'd sold out of my size. You can where them with tons, I think. Jeans would be perfect!


----------



## MizzD

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

These look odd.


----------



## JRed

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> These look odd.


----------



## MizzD

Leescah said:


> ^ I agree JSG, may be a niche in the market for that sort of thinking in the not so distant future, if eBay is going to continue to sting the seller left right and centre. I couldn't quite believe my eyes when I got my bill from eBay for selling my Laponos - £15 quid!!!!! And a further £13 quid from Paypal!!
> 
> Not sure how 'tied up' eBay has the whole auction marketplace thing, but I think there's room for a new kid in town now, since eBay seems to have gotten a bit too big for it's boots.
> 
> Anyway sorry I will get :back2topic: now! Got a bit carried away on my soapbox!!




Now is a great time to do something like this, especially now since people (sellers particularly) are fed up with Ebay.


----------



## MizzD

JRed said:


>



Yeh, I thought so too. They look like pleather/vinyl.


----------



## MizzD

Uh, "Minibout?"  

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BNIB-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^ Fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> These look odd.



These never came in patent. Big faux pas for the fakers.


----------



## MizzD

JetSetGo! said:


> These never came in patent. Big faux pas for the fakers.




Aha!!  I think it's still there.  I reported it.


----------



## MizzD

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-DK-RE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mrsvivian

Hi ladies, does anyone know anything about ioffer.com?  

Saw this, pretty sure it's a scam, but if it's not, I'm DYING for the pink ones....

http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-2008-C-EST-MOI-SHOE-BOOTS--68992341


----------



## jh4200

DO NOT BUY FROM IOFFER!!!!!!  Sorry to be so emphatic, but basically everything on there is fake.


----------



## mrsvivian

That's what I figured, the prices are just too ridiculous.... ah well, I'll just have to wait a few more months until the fall stuff FINALLY goes on sale.  I have to have the C'est Moi booties in pink.


----------



## MizzD

What do you think about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-DK-RE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ They look good to me.


----------



## MizzD

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ They look good to me.



Pretty good price too.  I'd probably get them if they were my size.


But these:...Shall I report?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^YES, REPORT! Those are definitely fake.


----------



## angelsandsome

Could you please give me your expert opinion if these are authentic, I sure hope so as I just purchased off ebay:


----------



## MizzD

Done.  Do you all ever mess with these sellers?  Like ask them questions that will trip them up?


----------



## Leescah

Thanks to Laureens fabulous guide to fake Minibouts (soooo useful for me since I'm on the HUNT for a pair if it kills me... I think they might be turning into my UHG)... think I'm finally getting the hang of this. I am 99.9% certain these are fake - am I correct?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200250112864&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They don't look good.  You might ask for more pictures just in case, as it's kind of a weird angle, but there are a couple of things that are suspect.


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> Done.  Do you all ever mess with these sellers?  Like ask them questions that will trip them up?


Sometimes I tell them very nicely, "I know you probably didn't know this, but the shoes you have for sale are counterfeit."
I've only done this a couple of times, and one of them didn't answer, and the other seller said that the person she bought them from said they had gotten them straight from the factory, and how I could tell they were fake.


----------



## angelsandsome

laureenthemean said:


> Sometimes I tell them very nicely, "I know you probably didn't know this, but the shoes you have for sale are counterfeit."
> I've only done this a couple of times, and one of them didn't answer, and the other seller said that the person she bought them from said they had gotten them straight from the factory, and how I could tell they were fake.


 
Ooooh, that is a good one


----------



## Leescah

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They don't look good. You might ask for more pictures just in case, as it's kind of a weird angle, but there are a couple of things that are suspect.


 
Cheers Laureen, yes I have asked for more photos so hopefully it will show more. I will find a pair of these if it kills me. You know how you just become hell bent on something?! Haha!! Although after all thisI still dont really know what size would fit me best, really need to try them on but that may never be an option for me. Are these tighter in the toebox than the Decollete? Since I actually wear my true size in Decolletes, part of me wonders whether I shouldn't size up in Minibout, since I have narrow feet (but long toes which sem to fit perfectly in the Decollete toe box)?


----------



## laureenthemean

angelsandsome said:


> Could you please give me your expert opinion if these are authentic, I sure hope so as I just purchased off ebay:


I don't see anything suspicious about them.  I don't think the Miss Marple is faked, though yours are cute!  Love the color!


----------



## laureenthemean

Leescah said:


> Cheers Laureen, yes I have asked for more photos so hopefully it will show more. I will find a pair of these if it kills me. You know how you just become hell bent on something?! Haha!! Although after all thisI still dont really know what size would fit me best, really need to try them on but that may never be an option for me. Are these tighter in the toebox than the Decollete? Since I actually wear my true size in Decolletes, part of me wonders whether I shouldn't size up in Minibout, since I have narrow feet (but long toes which sem to fit perfectly in the Decollete toe box)?


If you have long toes, I would size up in the Minibout.  I have short toes, and I went a 1/2 size up, but they squished my toes too much so I sold mine.  The Minibout has a very short toe box.


----------



## angelsandsome

laureenthemean said:


> I don't see anything suspicious about them. I don't think the Miss Marple is faked, though yours are cute! Love the color!


 
Cool, thanks so much, they really are in great shape too, I got them for a reallly good deal too (at least I think but my DH wouldn't)


----------



## Leescah

laureenthemean said:


> If you have long toes, I would size up in the Minibout. I have short toes, and I went a 1/2 size up, but they squished my toes too much so I sold mine. The Minibout has a very short toe box.


 
Got it! Are they kinda like the declic in that respect then? Those squished my toes big time when I tried some on....


----------



## laureenthemean

Leescah said:


> Got it! Are they kinda like the declic in that respect then? Those squished my toes big time when I tried some on....


Actually, the Declic is very comfortable for me.  I think that the toe box is wider on the Declic, so it works better for me.  I guess shoes with a shorter, wider toe box fit me best (i.e. the Declic and Clichy).  Also, if it helps at all, while many of the ladies on here went up a full size for the Rolando, I found that going up half a size fit me best.


----------



## Leescah

laureenthemean said:


> Actually, the Declic is very comfortable for me. I think that the toe box is wider on the Declic, so it works better for me. I guess shoes with a shorter, wider toe box fit me best (i.e. the Declic and Clichy). Also, if it helps at all, while many of the ladies on here went up a full size for the Rolando, I found that going up half a size fit me best.


 
Hmmm, ok I think I probably will need a 39 in the Minibout then, although I think the morale of this story is that I should wait until I'm in NY next month and then try and find some to try on in person (or keep stalking NAP for those to return since I can send back if not right). My hunt continues :ninja:

Thanks for the advice Laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

Leescah said:


> Hmmm, ok I think I probably will need a 39 in the Minibout then, although I think the morale of this story is that I should wait until I'm in NY next month and then try and find some to try on in person (or keep stalking NAP for those to return since I can send back if not right). My hunt continues :ninja:
> 
> Thanks for the advice Laureen!


NP, good luck!


----------



## carlinha

i don't know if this has been asked before, but are these real??

VP nude patent with burgundy tip... seller is saying retailed for $1065... really?  i thought they cost $785...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180282701122&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Oh whoops. i just saw someone already asked about it several pages ago... and the consensus was FAKE.  it struck me as a little weird too, but i couldn't place my finger on it.  thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think JetSet determined they were fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I don't think they are real. The color is wrong.


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300253933575

How do these look?  Should I request more pics?  TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ They look good to me.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> Sometimes I tell them very nicely, "I know you probably didn't know this, but the shoes you have for sale are counterfeit."
> I've only done this a couple of times, and one of them didn't answer, and the other seller said that the person she bought them from said they had gotten them straight from the factory, and how I could tell they were fake.




Nice. Tactful but effective!


----------



## christine0628

Thank you JSG!!!  It looks like I will be in the middle of a bidding war!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good luck!


----------



## MizzD

hmm http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That seller sells a lot of authentic CLs.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MizzD* Those are stunning!


----------



## MizzD

JetSetGo! said:


> *MizzD* Those are stunning!



Yes they are .  

Isn't fashiondolls a known seller of fakes?  Why is this still here?  Lots of people are bidding on them. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lulabee

MizzD said:


> Yes they are .
> 
> Isn't fashiondolls a known seller of fakes? Why is this still here? Lots of people are bidding on them. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-blue-rolando-platform-pumps-sz-40_W0QQitemZ300252994141QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 We do our part as far as reporting the fakes to ebay but ultimately it is their decision who stays and who goes.


----------



## MizzD

lulabee said:


> We do our part as far as reporting the fakes to ebay but ultimately it is their decision who stays and who goes.



I know.  I hope they pull it before someone buys them.


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ok i think these may be my retail indulgence for my bad day today.  just wanted to double check these.


----------



## JRed

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ok i think these may be my retail indulgence for my bad day today.  just wanted to double check these.



happy birthday!!!!!  these look okay to me but i'd wait for a second opinion.


----------



## DariaS

Hello ladies,

after my last disastrous attempt at buying CLs on ebay, i come to you before i even try bdding! what do you think of these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Authentic.


----------



## Souzie

OMG!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120299638715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120299643640&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## heat97

heat97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BL-SATIN-PRIVE-PUMP-SHOE-SZ-37-770_W0QQitemZ170256326846QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ok i think these may be my retail indulgence for my bad day today. just wanted to double check these.


 
just wanted to check TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

xsouzie said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120299638715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120299643640&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


Both look good, good luck!


----------



## Souzie

Thanks again Laureen.  I just begged the seller to ship to Canada since she said no international shipping unless you've bought from her...LOL.  9 more days...holy the suspense!  Please nobody bid, please nobody bid, please nobody bid...haha


----------



## rdgldy

I love the palace zeppas-I will cross my fingers and toes for you.


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thanks rdgldy!!!  I won't be too sore if I lose those, but the Hi-Tinas are one of my HG's!


----------



## Red Queen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300253936214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

And these?


----------



## JRed

Red Queen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300253936214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> And these?



they look okay to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Me too!  Beautiful!


----------



## Chins4

Are the nude VPs in this job lot genuine?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They don't look right to me, but I would wait for more opinions.


----------



## Chins4

Yeah, the colour looked off to me (too pink) but sometimes pics/lighting can be deceptive with nudes


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The toe looks kinda weird as well.  Jet will know.


----------



## hlp_28

Is this authentic??? I am having such a hard time to decide whether to get this ... anyone knows how the sizing runs? TIA !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AUTHENTIC-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good to me.  Sorry, not sure about the sizing.


----------



## Luva Pug

Total newbie to loubies!! Lol, im worried that these are stock pics?! Like these are so cheap!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
TIA xx


----------



## miceju

OMG! my dream shoes are up on ebay! do you think they're authentic?  
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christain-Louboutin-black-patent-Decollete-37-uk-3-4_W0QQitemZ160277217806QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160277217806&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 
TIA


----------



## rdgldy

Luva, they're gone!  Did you get them?


----------



## JRed

Luva Pug said:


> Total newbie to loubies!! Lol, im worried that these are stock pics?! Like these are so cheap!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stunning-Christ...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> TIA xx



mushroom_city sells authentic cls.  that's a great price!  the winning buyer got lucky.


----------



## JRed

miceju said:


> OMG! my dream shoes are up on ebay! do you think they're authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christain-Louboutin-black-patent-Decollete-37-uk-3-4_W0QQitemZ160277217806QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160277217806&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> TIA



looks okay to me, miceju.


----------



## JRed

hlp_28 said:


> Is this authentic??? I am having such a hard time to decide whether to get this ... anyone knows how the sizing runs? TIA !!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AUTHENTIC-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



looks good to me.  i've never tried these on but there is a sizing guide thread in this sub-forum.


----------



## miceju

^^ cool! thanks! I really want them!


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-6-7-BNIB_W0QQitemZ120299701948QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120299701948&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Stilettos-Size-6-39_W0QQitemZ320292553232QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320292553232&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Could someone let me know their thoughts on these ?

TIA !


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
are these right?? was the leopard hair on the heel? they just seem off to me. maybe i'm nuts


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-6-7-BNIB_W0QQitemZ120299701948QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120299701948&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Stilettos-Size-6-39_W0QQitemZ320292553232QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320292553232&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Could someone let me know their thoughts on these ?
> 
> TIA !



Both fake.


sara999 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> are these right?? was the leopard hair on the heel? they just seem off to me. maybe i'm nuts



I think these are real.  I have seen them with leopard on the heel before.


----------



## aeross

^ Thanks Laureen


----------



## MizzD

JRed said:


> mushroom_city sells authentic cls.  that's a great price!  the winning buyer got lucky.


 
Indeed!  Fantastic deal!!

Wat about these things? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fake. with a fake store to boot.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think these look suspicious, but what do the rest of you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm really not sure, Laureen. There are a couple of things that bother me too, but it's just not glaring. Can someone else give us a hand with these? Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## rdgldy

I'm not the expert, but they don't feel quite right to me either.


----------



## MizzD

These?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> I think these look suspicious, but what do the rest of you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I took out my pair to take a look.  The lighting in the pics aren't the greatest.  Over all the shoe looks good, *but *to me, the heel looks shorter and thicker than on mine.  That would be the problem based on the pics.  I think it's a shame when something comes along that leaves us with some doubt.  I like to feel strong in my convictions about CLs and these don't give me confidence.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^What about the padding?  It seems weirdly shaped to me, but I don't have a pair of VPs to compare.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> I think these look suspicious, but what do the rest of you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-PeepToe-Pump-NUDE-NIB-38_W0QQitemZ250288661157QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those are definitely fake. At first I thought they sawed off some of the heel or something but there are a bunch of things that screams  out at you.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> ^^What about the padding?  It seems weirdly shaped to me, but I don't have a pair of VPs to compare.



Yeah I see some outline but that isn't the thing that gives it way. I can send/post a picture of all the things wrong if you want.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks *javaboo*!


----------



## javaboo

No problemo *Laureen*!


----------



## Chins4

What do you think ladies?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BN-Christian-...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

Chins4 said:


> What do you think ladies?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BN-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Peep-Toe-37-UK4-100mm-4_W0QQitemZ160277636911QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160277636911&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Sorry *Chins *its fake.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Java - I guess somehow I knew you were going to say that


----------



## javaboo

Chins4 said:


> Thanks Java - I guess somehow I knew you were going to say that



 I wouldn't count on their other stuff being real either because the Rolando looks pretty bad too.


----------



## Chins4

^Yeah the Ro's definitely didn't match up to mine but a tiny little part of me wanted the VPs to be real


----------



## littlemissh13

hi i'm almost positive these a fakes i'm no expert but the logos look to high up the shoe and the white stitching at the front looks cheap . I have emailed seller asking if she has recipet or proof they are senuine she says she does but wont provide it ?????

Also am i correct in thinking that the minibout has a smaller gap at the front and a style like this is the very prive?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-BNI...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thank you


----------



## madeofdreams

How does this look to everyone? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

they seem ok, but in my experience they run pretty true to size, even a drop big-a 39.5 is definitely a 9.5.  My 39/9 is a little big on me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

madeofdreams said:


> How does this look to everyone?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



these are real.


----------



## MizzD

javaboo said:


> Yeah I see some outline but that isn't the thing that gives it way. I can send/post a picture of all the things wrong if you want.



I would love to know how to spot the fakes also.  But I am a newbie, so I understand if you don't feel comfortable.  But I seriously get very angry when people try to fatten their own wallets by putting a fabulous designer's name on crappy items!  It's stealing and it's insulting.  And they are ripping off unknowing consumers.  

I posted about something that happened to me yesterday in the Hall of Shame thread.


----------



## MizzD

What do you think about this seller's shoes? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...o=CRX&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=4


----------



## lulabee

MizzD said:


> What do you think about this seller's shoes? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230285802725&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=230286385330&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=active_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m184&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4


 These look fake to me. I just reported her fake VPs in the fake thread.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ she's totally selling fakes.


----------



## heat97

JRed said:


> these look okay to me but i'd wait for a second opinion.


 

got em! Thanks!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What about these? Hopefully they haven't been posted here yet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-1-525-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

heat97 said:


> got em! Thanks!!!!



Congrats! I can't wait for you to model them for us!


----------



## natassha68

sara999 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> are these right?? was the leopard hair on the heel? they just seem off to me. maybe i'm nuts



*Sara*- my sabotage's also have pony hair heels, they are the same


----------



## snf8

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

how do these look, sorry if they have been posted already!


----------



## Stinas

snf8 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-patent-decollete-pumps-sz-39_W0QQitemZ110284351228QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> how do these look, sorry if they have been posted already!



She sells authentic items.  I bought a pair of yoyos from her a while back.


----------



## snf8

thanks stinas!


----------



## javaboo

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What about these? Hopefully they haven't been posted here yet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-1-525-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ALTA-ARIELLA-sz-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ170254415591QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Real but they were on sale last for for much lower.


----------



## MizzD

Relisted.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220275103357&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I know this is a repeatedly faked style, but I this pair looks fine to me. My bells are not going off.


----------



## more_CHOOS

javaboo said:


> Real but they were on sale last for for much lower.


 

The NMLC here was selling it for $684 last week, so $699 is not so bad.


----------



## javaboo

I think they were at the fire sale at Nordstrom a year ago for like $199? I can't remember.


----------



## bagpunk

this listing (fakes) is still active...?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BN-Christian-...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bagpunk

did someone say these are fakes? someone bought them!



MizzD said:


> Uh, "Minibout?"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BNIB-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## **shoelover**

Hi Ladies,

Found these on ebay..
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-in-Electric-Blue_W0QQitemZ250288757775QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250288757775&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A10|240%3A1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

are these genuine??
Please advise as i have been searching for these for so long.

thank you


----------



## sara999

fake


----------



## **shoelover**

Thanks Sara. ...just have to keep on looking then.


----------



## sara999

unfortunately. if it seems too good to be true...it usually is!


----------



## illegallyblonde

Sorry if these have already been posted:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=300252994141&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## kaeleigh

illegallyblonde said:


> Sorry if these have already been posted:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=300252994141&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


 
sorry the girl's have already posted these in hall of shame. Fake


----------



## more_CHOOS

javaboo said:


> i think they were at the fire sale at nordstrom a year ago for like $199? I can't remember.


 
wow!


----------



## carlinha

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7809&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

real or fake??


----------



## carlinha

illegallyblonde said:


> Sorry if these have already been posted:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300252994141&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020



umm, you guys are GOOD!  i would never have been able to tell that these were fake, and if it were my size, would have been the fool to buy itush:


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Someone's getting taken for a good lot of cash, I'm sad to say... One of our members notified the buyer. Hopefully, she'll pull out of the sale.


----------



## JetSetGo!

carlinha said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7809&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> real or fake??



Real, imo.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Hi please give me your opinions on these. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380057496608&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=025


----------



## gymangel812

how do these look? 












thanks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

palmbeachdiva said:


> Hi please give me your opinions on these. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380057496608&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=025



 Looks good.  My HG!  Too bad they're not my size.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

laureenthemean said:


> Looks good. My HG! Too bad they're not my size.


 

Thanks for you help. I'm hoping there is not a big bidding war over them in the last seconds!! If not those babies will be mine!


----------



## carlinha

i think these may have been asked before, if so i apologize... the nude patent VPs in the lot, are they real??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## azniiis

Hi ladies,

I'm a newbie here & would appreciate some help to verify if these CL's are authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These are from the same seller & she's been listing quite a few CL's this past week (almost all of which are successful sales). I bought a pair from them myself last week & have serious doubts on the authenticity after coming across this thread. The price seems too good to be true! I will be seriously peeved if it turns out the seller has been selling fake CL's!!! Can anyone please help!!! God bless you guys!

TIA


----------



## bagpunk

www.footcandyshoes.com is OK right?


----------



## carlinha

bagpunk said:


> www.footcandyshoes.com is OK right?



yes


----------



## miceju

Hi all,
I need some help with this seller:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



vivili0356
She's selling loads of CLs and I tend to think she's ok, but when I compared her 'vero cuoio' stamps with some of my own CLs (yoyo orlato and coquine), they weren't the same??? What do you think? TIA


----------



## hlp_28

Hopefully I can get this one!! Authentic?? Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## miceju

hlp_28 said:


> Hopefully I can get this one!! Authentic?? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GOLD-DECOLLETE-PAILLETTES-PUMP-SHOE_W0QQitemZ320291387598QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I think so - I don't recall having seen them before. They're beautiful, wish they were my size!


----------



## can008

Are these authentic, ladies?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=160276462855&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## JRed

can008 said:


> Are these authentic, ladies?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=160276462855&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...ndexURL=2&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting



they look okay to me, can008.


----------



## JRed

hlp_28 said:


> Hopefully I can get this one!! Authentic?? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



looks okay to me.


----------



## JRed

azniiis said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie here & would appreciate some help to verify if these CL's are authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> These are from the same seller & she's been listing quite a few CL's this past week (almost all of which are successful sales). I bought a pair from them myself last week & have serious doubts on the authenticity after coming across this thread. The price seems too good to be true! I will be seriously peeved if it turns out the seller has been selling fake CL's!!! Can anyone please help!!! God bless you guys!
> 
> TIA



i'd give these a miss.


----------



## JRed

carlinha said:


> i think these may have been asked before, if so i apologize... the nude patent VPs in the lot, are they real??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## can008

JRed said:


> they look okay to me, can008.


Thank you JRed.


----------



## ylime

The seller lists them as Decollete, but they look more like Clichy or Declic to me. Did they just list it wrong, or is it a fake?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^They are the Declic, and they look good to me.


----------



## ally143

azniiis said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie here & would appreciate some help to verify if these CL's are authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-louboutin-red-patent-pumps-size-38_W0QQitemZ220275825287QQihZ012QQcategoryZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-louboutin-lola-patent-pumps-size-38_W0QQitemZ220275213880QQihZ012QQcategoryZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> These are from the same seller & she's been listing quite a few CL's this past week (almost all of which are successful sales). I bought a pair from them myself last week & have serious doubts on the authenticity after coming across this thread. The price seems too good to be true! I will be seriously peeved if it turns out the seller has been selling fake CL's!!! Can anyone please help!!! God bless you guys!
> 
> TIA


 
The Rolandos look off to me...I'm not an expert though...But it seems someone bought them already!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^yes the Rolandos look a little wierd to me also...


----------



## carlinha

those rolandos are shaped so funny...


----------



## laureenthemean

azniiis said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie here & would appreciate some help to verify if these CL's are authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> These are from the same seller & she's been listing quite a few CL's this past week (almost all of which are successful sales). I bought a pair from them myself last week & have serious doubts on the authenticity after coming across this thread. The price seems too good to be true! I will be seriously peeved if it turns out the seller has been selling fake CL's!!! Can anyone please help!!! God bless you guys!
> 
> TIA



The first ones are definitely fake.


----------



## MizzD

What do you think?http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

I think I'd rather have patent though.


----------



## MizzD

This seller is getting on my nerves...  Keeps listing these things!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ROBERTO-CAV...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks Miceju & JRed. Hopefully i can win those shoes :boxing:


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> What do you think?http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> I think I'd rather have patent though.



These are real.


----------



## JuneHawk

Can someone quickly authenticate these please? (Sorry if they have already been posted!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...=39:1|66:3|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

June


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look good.  Good luck!


----------



## littlemissh13

Hi have reported these - hopefully i'm right , seems very odd as seller has 27 pairs - ebay seem to keep them on though?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-by-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Shoes-New-in-box_W0QQitemZ250289607520QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250289607520&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you were right to report them.  Just because they're reported doesn't mean ebay will take the listing down, though.


----------



## JetSetGo!

littlemissh13 said:


> Hi have reported these - hopefully i'm right , seems very odd as seller has 27 pairs - ebay seem to keep them on though?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-by-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Shoes-New-in-box_W0QQitemZ250289607520QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250289607520&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Disgusting! 
Good reporting! :okay:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

JuneHawk said:


> Can someone quickly authenticate these please? (Sorry if they have already been posted!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Activa-Platform-Shoes_W0QQitemZ120299196811QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120299196811&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A3|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> June



Oh how lucky!!


----------



## littlemissh13

JetSetGo! said:


> Disgusting!
> :okay:


 
i know i'm starting to dispair every pair i see on ebay now seems to be a fake!!!!!!!


Can any confirm that matches fashion.com is ok to use as i've not used them before.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yes, Matches is great. Don't give up on eBay since there are great deals to be had on HTF styles, but definitely Authenticate here before bidding.


----------



## littlemissh13

^^ thanks thats great - i emailed the seller of those ones and they blatantly admitted they are fakes ARRRGGH . 

o well what about these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Peep-Toe-Heels-UK-7-fit-UK6_W0QQitemZ270271331819QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270271331819&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I would definitely ask for more photos before bidding.


----------



## rdgldy

June, see you're back!  Congratulations on the baby-two weeks already!!!!  How wonderful for you.


----------



## laureenthemean

littlemissh13 said:


> ^^ thanks thats great - i emailed the seller of those ones and they blatantly admitted they are fakes ARRRGGH .
> 
> o well what about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Peep-Toe-Heels-UK-7-fit-UK6_W0QQitemZ270271331819QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270271331819&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Fake.


----------



## azniiis

Thanks for the clarification on the Rolando ladies! And yes, unfortunately
someone has snapped it up already... What about the Lola's? Heres the link again:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220275213880&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BIN_IT&refitem=220271549677&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%26itu%3DUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4

Funnily enough, another seller from the US has a listing with the SAME photos:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Some dodgy business goin' on here!

I actually bought a pair of nudes from her like these ones:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=220271549677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012

Any thoughts? Have yet to received them but am dreading their arrival now that I know she sells fake Rolandos! Grr...
I did confront her about the fake Rolandos but she insisted they are real & that I should go ahead & report! Should I??
Upon inquiring about where she gets them from, her response was "Soho NY, I buy in bulk & can supply receipts".... uh... what do you ladies make of that?

Thanks again!! U guys are !!!


----------



## ally143

I think the Lolas look ok, but there is probably something fishy if two sellers have the same pics...and unfortunately, the nudes look fake to me...let's wait for what the experts have to say


----------



## JetSetGo!

Pippi is definitely selling fakes. Report her for sure.


----------



## heat97

ok i am not an expert, but it looks to me like she stole those lola pics from the us ebay posting you supplied second.  It just looks really really shady to me. I am going to say stay away from her period.


----------



## laureenthemean

azniiis said:


> Thanks for the clarification on the Rolando ladies! And yes, unfortunately
> someone has snapped it up already... What about the Lola's? Heres the link again:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220275213880&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BIN_IT&refitem=220271549677&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%26itu%3DUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4
> 
> Funnily enough, another seller from the US has a listing with the SAME photos:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Some dodgy business goin' on here!
> 
> I actually bought a pair of nudes from her like these ones:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=220271549677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012
> 
> Any thoughts? Have yet to received them but am dreading their arrival now that I know she sells fake Rolandos! Grr...
> I did confront her about the fake Rolandos but she insisted they are real & that I should go ahead & report! Should I??
> Upon inquiring about where she gets them from, her response was "Soho NY, I buy in bulk & can supply receipts".... uh... what do you ladies make of that?
> 
> Thanks again!! U guys are !!!



Those nudes look bad to me, and though I can't be sure about the way they look, I know for sure that IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO GET THEM FOR $300.  The burgundy tip is rare these days, and they easily go for $k+ on ebay.


----------



## azniiis

About the seller pippy & the Lola photos, I don't know who stole it from who! The US seller listed the shoes almost a week after pippy listed hers... 

?????

Do you think its possible she is selling both authentic & dud CL's? 

As for the nudes, are they suppose to have a black heel tip? I mean, the genuine CL's anyway?


----------



## bagpunk

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks!


----------



## wellcome

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-CHRISTIA...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hi ladies, could some autheticate these for me?


----------



## laureenthemean

azniiis said:


> About the seller pippy & the Lola photos, I don't know who stole it from who! The US seller listed the shoes almost a week after pippy listed hers...
> 
> ?????
> 
> Do you think its possible she is selling both authentic & dud CL's?
> 
> As for the nudes, are they suppose to have a black heel tip? I mean, the genuine CL's anyway?



The nudes are supposed to have a tan tip, like these (sold by a very reputable tPFer):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wellcome said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-CHRISTIA...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> hi ladies, could some autheticate these for me?



They don't look good to me.


----------



## sara999

bagpunk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ALTADAMA-Snakeskin-Pump-36-6-36-5_W0QQitemZ150289249332QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thanks!


those are real. and gorgeous!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Sorry i'm new to this, don't think i'm posting in the correct place. But i just bought a pair of CL's they are peep-toe prive slingback, the material is canvas???? Did he make these shoes in Canvas?? Please someone help the Seller is saying they are Authentic.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, they were made in canvas.  You might want to post pictures for a more definitive answer.


----------



## Miss_Q

Are these authentic?   http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Miss_Q said:


> Are these authentic? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBoutin-Black-Patent-Peep-Toe-Heels-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ350093183352QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350093183352&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Not 100% sure, but I don't think this style was faked.  Usually its the higher heeled ones.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'd be surprised if they were fake. The shape looks a little off, but I wonder if its just because they've been squashed a bit.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

what's the deal with the no paypal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Holy smoke batman! Are these the real thing or not?
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmyshoogirl said:


> what's the deal with the no paypal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



It's only international buyers she won't accept Paypal from.  Seller protection is not the same for international buyers.  I think these are real.



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Holy smoke batman! Are these the real thing or not?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I think they are real.  There's still a whole week left for bidding, and someone has bid already, so they will probably go pretty high.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ I hate when people do that!! I will definitely have my eye on these!


----------



## sikar

Just got my fingers burnt last week on ebay ( http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140260694897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004) but managed to get a full refund despite seller trying to convince me they were genuine...the moment I saw the gold box combined with the smell of the fakes nearly knocked me out....

On the rebound, I ended up going to the CL store in Mount Street, London and the SA was so helpful that she pulled out some of the leftover sale stock and found me a pair for my gf....

but I just saw this and would love  to get these for her but I am really paranoid about buying off ebay after seeing all the fakes spotted here....

so please girls, what do you think of these ...to my untrained eye they look very legit but please help me avoid making another booboo :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320293951174&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

if these are legit than that's the 4th pair I will be buying for her in a month!!!

I seem to be more obsessed with CL than her but she looks fantastic in them so I just need to get her CLs!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You should ask for more pictures, but I personally just wouldn't risk it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Stay away. Those look troublesome to me. Don't give up on eBay, though. There are lots of good sellers who sell the real article and there are some amazing deals to be had. Unfortunately, the Architeks, like the Minibouts, are tough because they were widely faked.


----------



## sikar

laureenthemean said:


> ^^You should ask for more pictures, but I personally just wouldn't risk it.



Yes, I've asked for more pics as well as pics of the side of the box which should have the CL label with model description.....let's see whether the seller comes back......



JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Stay away. Those look troublesome to me. Don't give up on eBay, though. There are lots of good sellers who sell the real article and there are some amazing deals to be had. Unfortunately, the Architeks, like the Minibouts, are tough because they were widely faked.



are there are genuine sellers on ebay you can recommend?

thanks for helping me out!


----------



## more_CHOOS

sikar said:


> Yes, I've asked for more pics as well as pics of the side of the box which should have the CL label with model description.....let's see whether the seller comes back......
> 
> 
> 
> are there are genuine sellers on ebay you can recommend?
> 
> thanks for helping me out!


 

Natural Gas Girl (a little on the expensive side but definately real)
Mushroom_City
RodeoDriveFashionista


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=4

Do these look good?  Anyone know the name of this style and circa???  TIA!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look authentic.  Sorry, don't know about the style.


----------



## JetSetGo!

more_CHOOS said:


> Natural Gas Girl (a little on the expensive side but definately real)
> Mushroom_City
> RodeoDriveFashionista



There's also 
Trenduet
OnlyModa
Sale_Forever 
and lots of independents too!


----------



## laureenthemean

I think the vast majority of Louboutins on ebay.com are authentic, but you have to be very careful of the styles that Jetset mentioned.  ebay.co.uk is another story.


----------



## MizzD

What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140263650788


----------



## xiannie

http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is this pair of heels authentic? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## dallas

^Seller is reputable.


----------



## miceju

Hi! 
do you think these two are authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180284054960

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180284066990

and does anyone know the name of the style?


----------



## ashakes

MizzD said:


> What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140263650788


 
Authentic and an incredible deal because they are very hard to find.


----------



## Priveprivevery

Priveprivevery said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if someone can help me. I love louboutins and have a couple of pairs that I bought in the US (La Flaise, No Barre and Bretelle). The problem is I have never owned a pair of Very Prive. I have tried them on but never purchased. Anyhow A friend of mine who I can't ever imagine would wear a fake pair of Louboutins offered me a pair that she has never worn due to the sizing her feet were to broad. She was bought them buy a banker from London who bugged and bugged her for a date she give in and he sent her a pair of shoes every day for a week. Turned out he had a foot fetish and spent his days emailing her for pictures of her feet in the shoes eeuurrrg. Anyhow she dumped him but he told her to keep the shoes. I have seen them and the box is identical to mine in feel the sole also look the same as mine the only thing that makes me feel something isn't right is the fact that there seems to be far to much toe cleavage going on does it depend on the persons foot?? I can't rember having toe cleavage on every toe when I tried them on in Selfridges. Also the front of the shoe doesn't seem wide enough does that differ what does it normally measure. Not sure if I am making any sense?????
> 
> http://www.shoebunny.com/2006/12/26/christian-louboutin-very-prive-high-heels-kate-winslet/
> 
> In this picture I can see a lot of toe and no toe cleavage whereas when I try my friends on I can see my big toe and little toe but only up to the nail and then the toe cleavge on all my toes (even typing that word it feels so wrong). Is the foot bed of the shoe all the same width ahhaaa that was what I wanted to say.
> 
> I am sooo sorry for rambling on and taking up far to much of your brian sells reading this message but I want these shoes but just not a fake pair.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Lisa


 
This was a post that I posted about a week ago now  and you kind ladies asked me to post some pictures so I have them and would love if you can me yes or no !!!. I don't know what it is but I have a feeling that they are dodgy. Anyhow I have tried to upload my pictures but it is saying that my pictures exceed the picture size allowed can anyone help. I have tried copying and pasting but it won't allow me.


Thank You Ladies I appreciate your help xxx


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Can you edit the size?

*MizzD* What a deal on those Yoyos!!!! I would buy them in a flash in m size.


----------



## JetSetGo!

miceju said:


> Hi!
> do you think these two are authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180284054960
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180284066990
> 
> and does anyone know the name of the style?




these look good to me.

The first one is the Pigalle 100mm
The second is the Simple Pump


----------



## MizzD

ashakes said:


> Authentic and an incredible deal because they are very hard to find.




Good, coz I just bought them!


----------



## Priveprivevery

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^Can you edit the size?
> 
> *MizzD* What a deal on those Yoyos!!!! I would buy them in a flash in m size.


 

Ill give that a go thank you x

May have to do seperate pictures


----------



## Priveprivevery

Another x


----------



## Priveprivevery

Sorry and another


----------



## JRed

priveprivevery, definitely a thumbs down for me...


----------



## miceju

JetSetGo! said:


> these look good to me.
> 
> The first one is the Pigalle 100mm
> The second is the Simple Pump


 
Great thanks, hope I can get my hand on one of them!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Priveprivevery said:


> View attachment 532911
> 
> 
> Another x


 

Fake. So sorry.


----------



## Priveprivevery

I knew that anyway the quality compared to my own was miles away but I don't own patents so there was still a glimmer of hope, at least I didn't buy them. I will now have to break this news to my unsuspecting friend who will have to check all the other shoes that he bought her lol she will be devastated if the Jimmy Choos are fake too

Lisa


----------



## JetSetGo!

So sorry PrivePrive!


----------



## Priveprivevery

Thank you but don't be sorry guys Im going to Vegas in 2 weeks so I will hunt out some new ones. I don't care if they are Prive just something similar in shape think I might go for the Very Croise what do you think??

Lisax


----------



## JetSetGo!

I loooove the Very Croise &#8211; especially in the black and silver! I can't wait to see what you come home with!


----------



## Priveprivevery

They are the ones I wanna get xx bit I the nude and gold 2.I live in the UK so they are sooooo much more expensive here I get mine when I go the states so I am wanting to get the Croise and I adore the Orlan. I love the classic shapes but I also love the funkies. My husband is dreading it but I can't wait . I shall post my piccies when I return home.


----------



## Miss_Q

Are these legit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280261275440


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ *Miss_Q *They look good.


----------



## Leescah

oooooh City Girls in my size.... how do these look?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=170258251274&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## Leescah

it's my lucky day! Sometimes also in my size... argh! again, these look ok?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SOMETIMES-SANDALS-SHOES-38-5_W0QQitemZ300254424719QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300254424719&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

Leescah said:


> oooooh City Girls in my size.... how do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170258251274&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


 

Those City Girls are lookin' good, Girlfriend!!


----------



## Leescah

lovely&amazing said:


> Those City Girls are lookin' good, Girlfriend!!


 
Aaahh thank you L&A, our resident City Girls expert!!


----------



## Leescah

one more pair for tonight... Sometimes again but this time in black:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Sometimes-lace-up-sandals-38-1-2_W0QQitemZ290256846774QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290256846774&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

Leescah said:


> one more pair for tonight... Sometimes again but this time in black:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Sometimes-lace-up-sandals-38-1-2_W0QQitemZ290256846774QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290256846774&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Looks good to me.


----------



## mocha beans

Did we already authenticate these?  Grey snakeskin peeptoe's?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150289010218


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ looks good to me.


----------



## beck77

I am new here. Need some help on this. 
Thanks in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Slingback-New-Blk-5-5_W0QQitemZ320294106122QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320294106122&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A2%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:2|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

beck77 said:


> I am new here. Need some help on this.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Slingback-New-Blk-5-5_W0QQitemZ320294106122QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320294106122&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A2%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLETTE-CAMEL-PATENT-PUMPS-in-BOX_W0QQitemZ230286801952QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230286801952&_trkparms=72%3A552%7C39%3A2%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Both good.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

New trying to figure things out. I really need some help. Are any of these Authentic???? Please, Please, Help!!!!!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140259977667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310076038608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=021
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130247470664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120297224673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> New trying to figure things out. I really need some help. Are any of these Authentic???? Please, Please, Help!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140259977667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310076038608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=021
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130247470664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120297224673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002



I'm not sure about the first one.  They look kind of weird to me, but I would wait for a second opinion.  The rest look okay.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

I was the one that posted about tullulahgrace. Here are the shoes, I know these are fake they are falling apart on me. And you can see.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260260461328&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016


----------



## beck77

javaboo said:


> Both good.


 
thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> I was the one that posted about tullulahgrace. Here are the shoes, I know these are fake they are falling apart on me. And you can see.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260260461328&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016



I'm not sure what about these you think is fake?  Can you post pictures of the damage?  You can post pictures on photobucket.com, and the to post them here, click the picture icon and copy and paste the direct link of the picture.  Louboutins are not always perfect; there are quality issues sometimes.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Thankyou so much for your help. You have no idea how grateful i am. I thought the stingrays were fake for sure, the markings on the bottom look really stamped in especially the size. What do i know, not much.  
What is the symbol on the bottom supposed to look like? The watersnake ones have 3 designs around the symbol and all the other ones only have 1.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^There are lots of different stamps.  Sometimes the "vero cuoio" stamp is different, sometimes it's not there at all.  Sometimes the stamp is really low, sometimes it's not.  Sometimes it is deep, sometimes light.  I would say that you can't really tell authenticity by the stamp.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

I can't seem to get the pictures small enough to upload, that's the problem. The color on the bottom isn't really that red, definitely not shiny at all. And she said to me if i get her paper work from an Authorized Christian Louboutin Dealer that they are not Authentic then she will talk to me about it. She knows i'm in Vancouver B.C, there isn't any...


I'll work on getting the pics smaller.


----------



## bagcraze_newbie

these will be my first pair
are they authentic?
Thanks in advance


----------



## sinfulgoddess

I absolutely love CL but if there are different stamps, no stamp, how do you tell they are Authentic????
By the way your the best, thankyou so much for helping me!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

bagcraze_newbie said:


> these will be my first pair
> are they authentic?
> Thanks in advance


They look fake to me, sorry.


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> I absolutely love CL but if there are different stamps, no stamp, how do you tell they are Authentic????
> By the way your the best, thankyou so much for helping me!!!!!



No problem!  You really learn through experience.  You can always post here first, of course.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

I wish i would have read the description better on the peep-toe prive, they look terrible in canvas, i didn't even know they came in canvas. What do you do, what's done is done. I was actually hoping that pair wasn't authentic, your sure they came in canvas.....  really really really sure???? My smilies aren't working so pretend there's a bunch on here..


----------



## mocha beans

How bout these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> I wish i would have read the description better on the peep-toe prive, they look terrible in canvas, i didn't even know they came in canvas. What do you do, what's done is done. I was actually hoping that pair wasn't authentic, your sure they came in canvas.....  really really really sure???? My smilies aren't working so pretend there's a bunch on here..



Wait for a second opinion, but it's usually the super popular styles that are faked.  I don't think a canvas NP would be faked, and the shape looks okay to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

mocha beans said:


> How bout these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> or these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Both look good.


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Citygirl-Slingback-Stilettos_W0QQitemZ170258251274QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170258251274&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hiya

Could someone take a look at the above ? It all looked ok to me apart from one picture which makes me wonder if they are fakes


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> New trying to figure things out. I really need some help. Are any of these Authentic???? Please, Please, Help!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140259977667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310076038608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=021
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130247470664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120297224673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002



Sorry the first ones are fake but the rest are good.


----------



## javaboo

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Citygirl-Slingback-Stilettos_W0QQitemZ170258251274QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170258251274&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Could someone take a look at the above ? It all looked ok to me apart from one picture which makes me wonder if they are fakes



These have been authenticated already and I agree that these are real but I would use caution when purchasing these because the seller has no feedback. I would definitely use some sort of protection (ie: pay with credit card) or something for these just in case the seller is scamming. Sorry I fell for it once and I don't want it to happen to anyone else. Good luck!


----------



## aeross

^^ Oops 

Thanks for the info, They're not my size was just checking whilst I did my daily check of fakes


----------



## Leescah

Leescah said:


> it's my lucky day! Sometimes also in my size... argh! again, these look ok?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SOMETIMES-SANDALS-SHOES-38-5_W0QQitemZ300254424719QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300254424719&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Sorry could someone also authenticate these little beauties for me?

TIA!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Leescah said:


> Sorry could someone also authenticate these little beauties for me?
> 
> TIA!


 
They look good, and quite beautiful!!

(_get the City Girls if you haven't already...)_


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, can you say to me if these shoes louboutin are authentic
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=300243199129&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## mscawaii

Hi,
Are these authentic? I'm just a bit concerned about the finishing aroung the rim of the shoe. The stock pic shows a zig zag finish but the sellers is smooth. I have asked her for more pics though...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360085560407


----------



## afcgirl

Hi, can anyone tell me if these are real?  I believe the first pic is the actual shoe (the rest are stock photos).  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330267499366&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## ashakes

afcgirl said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if these are real? I believe the first pic is the actual shoe (the rest are stock photos). TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330267499366&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


 
I think I read somewhere on the forum that she sells fake merchandise and I would have to agree from this listing.  And, I can't stand when there is only one photo of the actual item listed.  On top of that, I have seen that same initial photo for multiple listings.


----------



## laureenthemean

jopapeto said:


> Hello, can you say to me if these shoes louboutin are authentic
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=300243199129&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020



These look fine.



mscawaii said:


> Hi,
> Are these authentic? I'm just a bit concerned about the finishing aroung the rim of the shoe. The stock pic shows a zig zag finish but the sellers is smooth. I have asked her for more pics though...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360085560407



These look good.  I think there is a zigzag edge but it's hard to see because of the lighting.



afcgirl said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if these are real?  I believe the first pic is the actual shoe (the rest are stock photos).  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330267499366&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014



I agree with ashakes, these look fake.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Ladies you are the best. I wouldn't buy a pair of CL without your expertise again.... I'm gonna try and see if i can post these pics of these white Helmuts, i could lift the insole right up and in the toe area the material is folded over but the glue is coming off.
I can't seem to post them, does that sound right for a CL to be doing that?:w


----------



## afcgirl

Thank you everyone, that was a close call!


----------



## mscawaii

Thanks Laureenthemean!! I think I'll get them!


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> Ladies you are the best. I wouldn't buy a pair of CL without your expertise again.... I'm gonna try and see if i can post these pics of these white Helmuts, i could lift the insole right up and in the toe area the material is folded over but the glue is coming off.
> I can't seem to post them, does that sound right for a CL to be doing that?:w



It's a bit strange, but they do have quality control issues sometimes.  I actually have a pair of CLs that are doing that, but they're old.


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320295192397&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Can I get help with these?  They are listed as Decolletes, but I believe they are Oh My Slings - I emailed the seller about them and she said I could be right (?).  Anyone ever buy from true2chanel before??

Thanks for your help - AGAIN!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280258367366&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=018

Hi ladies real or fake. And how do you ladies know without seeing any symbols or 
the insole markings, or do you need to see the insole?
Thanks, these i already bought too, just received them...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are real, though they're not the Babel style like the listing says.  Good find!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Oh that's cool. Thanks laureenthemean. I hate my name on here, tried to change it can't seem to, so i'm going to use my own in my Thankyou's and so forth.  Regards Tia


----------



## sinfulgoddess

LADIES I REALLY APPRECIATE WHAT YOU DO HERE AND THE HELP THAT YOU HAVE GIVEN ME AND I'M SURE WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO.
SO I'D LIKE TO GIVE SOMETHING BACK. IF ANY OF YOU LADIES AUTHENTICATING THESE SHOES NEEDS DIET ADVICE, OR TRAINING, CARDIO.
IF YOU HAVE A GOAL, MAYBE YOU WANT TO PUT ON MUSCLE, OR LOSE 10LBS, WHATEVER IT IS, JUST ASK. 
I HAVE OWNED A GYM SINCE I WAS 22YRS OLD, I'M 34YRS OLD NOW. I DON'T CLAIM TO KNOW EVERYTHING, BUT I'M PRETTY GOOD....... CHEERS Tia


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks Tia!


----------



## NonieAUA

Hi ladies, check this out, found it on ebay today   http://cgi.ebay.nl/christian-loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fishy... too good to be true, can't be right!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^


----------



## NonieAUA

How do I report fakies to ebay? Seen quite a few...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Look at Jet's sig.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/reporting-ebay-fakes-three-ways-yay-154694.html


----------



## NonieAUA

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## javaboo

Just authenticating the ones missed:



Leescah said:


> Sorry could someone also authenticate these little beauties for me?
> 
> TIA!



Sometimes looks good to me.



afcgirl said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if these are real? I believe the first pic is the actual shoe (the rest are stock photos). TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330267499366&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014



I agree with Ashakes and Laureen, they are fakes. 



christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320295192397&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Can I get help with these? They are listed as Decolletes, but I believe they are Oh My Slings - I emailed the seller about them and she said I could be right (?). Anyone ever buy from true2chanel before??
> 
> Thanks for your help - AGAIN!



Looks good to me. Her photos look consistent too.



sinfulgoddess said:


> LADIES I REALLY APPRECIATE WHAT YOU DO HERE AND THE HELP THAT YOU HAVE GIVEN ME AND I'M SURE WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO.
> SO I'D LIKE TO GIVE SOMETHING BACK. IF ANY OF YOU LADIES AUTHENTICATING THESE SHOES NEEDS DIET ADVICE, OR TRAINING, CARDIO.
> IF YOU HAVE A GOAL, MAYBE YOU WANT TO PUT ON MUSCLE, OR LOSE 10LBS, WHATEVER IT IS, JUST ASK.
> I HAVE OWNED A GYM SINCE I WAS 22YRS OLD, I'M 34YRS OLD NOW. I DON'T CLAIM TO KNOW EVERYTHING, BUT I'M PRETTY GOOD....... CHEERS Tia



Thanks! I will keep that in mind Tia.


----------



## christine0628

Thanks javaboo!!


----------



## ashakes

sinfulgoddess said:


> Ladies you are the best. I wouldn't buy a pair of CL without your expertise again.... I'm gonna try and see if i can post these pics of these white Helmuts, i could lift the insole right up and in the toe area the material is folded over but the glue is coming off.
> I can't seem to post them, does that sound right for a CL to be doing that?:w


 
That is a quality control issue. Louboutins are made in 3 different factories and unfortunately there are bad batches. I guess everybody is not always competent at their job.

The ones you listed are authentic and I have only known that seller to sell 100% authentic items.

I have had the same thing happen with a few pairs of my Louboutins and I own an entire closet full and then some.  It's disheartening, but sometimes these things happen and it doesn't stop me from buying them because they are so beautiful.  I had it happen to a pair recently after only wearing them a few hours and I was at a wedding and completely stuck with no other pair readily available. However, they are being fixed free of charge because the retailer agreed that it was ridiculous. I buy too much for things like that to happen.

In this case, I don't think the seller is at fault.  At this point, you will just have to take them to the cobbler to see what they can do.  It's something that can be fixed though.

I do remember seeing you list a pair of privatitas to be authenticated though and those are fake.   I own the same exact pair from Saks and they look nothing like that.  Can you file a claim?


----------



## javaboo

Yep Ashakes I authenticated them and said they were fakes too. 

Tia I hope you didn't pay for them yet.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Wow i don't know what to say as far as the tullulahgrace. i have been dealing with her since i started with Ebay, she would help me with my purchases. When i brought it to her attention that i thought they were fake, she was so weird with her messages back. She wouldn't answer directly if they were fake or not, her answer was Correct i buy Authentic louboutins and i sell Authentic louboutins. She wouldn't answer and all of her messages were strange like she knew they were going to be read. She wasn't herself at all. I started a dispute when she said to get her it in writing that they were not Authentic then she'd do something, you would never say that if you knew your shoes were Authentic. I really liked her. I'm buying another pair just to see the difference. I don't think i'm wrong, if i am, i don't know what i'll do, it's gone to the trust and safety of Ebay. I could never makeup for something like that. But how does her reaction sound??????
The other fake ones the woman said she is transferring funds from her chequeing in Ebay and that will take 3-4 days and she will refund me before she gets the shoes back, she doesn't want me to start a dispute, she's freaked out about Ebay knowing anything....

Ladies please let me know what you think of tullulahgrace's response...

AND NO PROBLEM ABOUT THE HELP I'M OFFERING HAPPY TO DO IT!!!!


----------



## ashakes

While she should have messaged you back in a timely fashion, I'm sure she was somewhat offended you accused her of selling fakes when it wasn't the case.  I'm not saying you weren't right to question, but I'm just looking at it from a seller's point of view since I sell here and there myself.

I constantly get asked if my Louboutins are authentic and it gets old. LOL  And, I have also had buyers offer $20 for $1000+ new in box shoes and when I block them they message me to tell me that is "more than enough for the fake Louboutins I'm selling" (this is what they say, not what is the case).  So, experiencing that I would say she was just put off guard especially because she has probably never had a problem in the past. 

I'm 99.999% sure that the white helmuts you listed are authentic. Perhaps some other people can chime in since it's not a style I personally own.  I recall some other TPFers owning them though and they look like they should.

And, you need to file a claim and leave the privatita seller a negative. She is trying to manipulate you so others don't know she sells fake merchandise and so she can scam another person.  If you knew they were fake, would you pay $500 for them when you could get the real thing from a retailer for $785 and be assured they were authentic?  Probably not. 

I would give her those 3-4 days to see what she does, but if she doesn't refund you by then, I would definitely file a claim.  I would seek advice in the Ebay forum of TPF as to what to file the claim as though b/c I have read that Paypal can be a pain when it comes to claiming things are fake.  Regardless, I think she deserves a negative.  If she didn't know they were fake because she bought them from another Ebayer or something, then that's one thing, but I'm betting she knows what she is doing especially since she doesn't want Ebay to "know anything".

Hope that helps!


----------



## ashakes

javaboo said:


> Yep Ashakes I authenticated them and said they were fakes too.
> 
> Tia I hope you didn't pay for them yet.


 

Always on it.


----------



## ashakes

As far as the get it in writing to prove whether they are authentic or not, that is pretty standard protocol.  Paypal generally requires that from my understanding.  However, most boutiques like Chanel, Gucci, etc will do no such thing.  I'm not sure if Christian Louboutin does or not, but I would venture to guess they don't since they are in the same market as the brands previously mentioned.

And, she probably said that because she knows they are authentic and that if you did walk into the boutique with them, they would say they are authentic as well.

Please do not think I'm being ugly or anything, but I'm just trying to make sure you have all of the info before assumptions are made.

The privatitas are definitely 100% FAKE like Javaboo and I said.  Ebay is still full of tons of authentic and gorgeous items.  Just post the item in question in the proper thread and one of the girls will help!   It's unfortunate that the bad apples ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## laureenthemean

I agree, I think the seller got "weird" because you were accusing her of selling fakes.  I think she was trying to be as nice as she could.  There is not much else she can do if you are telling her that she is selling fakes.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Thankyou ladies. Obviously not what i wanted to hear. I actually don't know what to say


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I hope you don't think anyone is attacking you, because they're not.  I think both Ashakes and I are just trying to give you the seller's point of view.  Also, before asked about authenticity, you posted on this forum that the seller sold fakes.  Your reaction is understandable, as $600 shoes should not be falling apart, but if you reacted this way in your messages to the seller (not assuming you did), that could be why.  Still, I agree with ashakes, the seller should have been nicer and more timely in her reply.  I would just be more careful about accusing people of selling fakes before making sure.


----------



## wantingmore

Some help please ladies  Ending soon. TIA!


----------



## rockvixen76

I'm no expert but something doesn't look quite right with these I think it's the sole and peep toe?!?!?!?


----------



## javaboo

wantingmore said:


> Some help please ladies  Ending soon. TIA!



Well I have a hunch on these but I need more picture to give you a definite answer.


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150291540850

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140264553857

Hi Ladies -

Can I get help with these two?  One Red Rolando and the other a Patent Helmut.

TIA!

Christine


----------



## javaboo

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150291540850
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140264553857
> 
> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Can I get help with these two?  One Red Rolando and the other a Patent Helmut.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Christine



Both good


----------



## christine0628

javaboo said:


> Both good


 
Yay!  Thanks so much!


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Do these look a-OK?


----------



## javaboo

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-No-PRIVE-BLK-LEATHER-PLATFORM-SLING_W0QQitemZ120302463716QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Do these look a-OK?



Doesn't look suspicious to me but since the angles are kinda odd, please wait for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing well. And i didn't nor do i feel like i was being attacked at all. I appreciated everyone helping. As far as the seller, i asked her if they were fake, like i said before her response, I buy authentic louboutins and i sell authentic louboutins. I was never hostile or angry, i said to her " I don't want to get you in trouble, but we need to work something out inregards to these shoes". I told her how much i valued her help, and that she was important to me because it's the truth. Her name for me was My Sweet Girl. We chatted enough to make a connection, so i was never rude inregards to them being fake, i even asked her what i was to do about it. Her answers were so vague. We always spoke with such kindness to each other and i was no different with any of my words to her than i had been before, but she became strange right from the beginning. I trust your expertise, but i'm astonished that they are real. And i feel horrible, i lost someone that was always kind to me and over what. I would have even let it go if her messages weren't so strange. It sounded exactly like she knew they were fake. But i guess what she is guilty of is misrepresenting these shoes, pretty badly too. She stated in her add they were new, i don't think falling apart is new. And she had them in front of her so she knew what she was doing when she sold them. Anyway now i don't know what to do to try and fix this. The trust and safety board is investigating it and i looked to see how i could contact them, but there isn't a place to. So i don't know what to do......
I was at a loss for words after all the information you ladies gave me because i felt and feel so horrible. I want to try and fix it. And somehow i will contact somebody on Ebay that can do something.
So i was never upset with any of you, just upset with myself.....Regards Tia
P.S How do i get my smilies working???? This message could use some...


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180286448075&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Are THESE minibouts OK??  I know many fake ones get listed, but these, to me, look good...but of course, I need expert advice!  TIA!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

I forgot something, my offer to help you ladies that Authenticate these shoes. I doubt that you want to post on here what you'd like help with also i'd have a bunch of questions again that you probably wouldn't want to post. I don't want to put up my email address and have 5000 women wanting a workout routine or diet. For a couple different reasons, one being i don't have that time, nor am i offering this to women that come on to have shoes authenticated as you all probably know a workout or diet costs $200-$300 for each thing. I'm unsure if any of you ladies even want any help or advice but if you do i don't know how to give you more information to contact me without having to help everyone that comes on this forum. So i'm sure you ladies know a way, so just let me know how to give you contact info if your interested. All The Best... Tia


----------



## sinfulgoddess

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320291356104&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
Are these Authentic, i'm gonna guess and say Yes. Let me know please???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, authentic.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Thanks laureenthemean!!!! I'm getting good at this...


----------



## laureenthemean

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180286448075&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Are THESE minibouts OK??  I know many fake ones get listed, but these, to me, look good...but of course, I need expert advice!  TIA!



They don't look good to me.


----------



## christine0628

laureenthemean said:


> They don't look good to me.


 
Really???  Wow.  If these are fake, then somewhere out there is an amazing fake production factory...Without looking at the soles, the open peep toe look way better than some of the fake ones I've seen, so I'm surprised that these don't pass - at least in your opinion.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^True, but compare them to these that sinfulgoddess asked about:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&item=320291356104&rd=1
I don't know, I guess it could just be the lighting and angles, but mine didn't look like that either, and I used flash.


----------



## christine0628

laureenthemean said:


> ^^True, but compare them to these that sinfulgoddess asked about:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&item=320291356104&rd=1
> I don't know, I guess it could just be the lighting and angles.


 
Thanks Laureen!  These are 39.5???  She had them originally listed as 39...so I didn't think they'd work for me, but now....hmmmm...I believe these run TTS from the sizing guide thread...

And someone just BINed the ones in question..so...Thanks for your help!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Actually, I think a lot of people (myself included) went up half a size.  The toe box is very short.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Authentic???? or No????


----------



## lolitablue

How about this pair:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170258946278


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Authentic???? or No????





lolitablue said:


> How about this pair:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170258946278


Both look okay to me.


----------



## lolitablue

laureenthemean said:


> Both look okay to me.


 
Great!  Thanks!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Really ok thanks Laureen..... Tia


----------



## javaboo

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180286448075&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Are THESE minibouts OK??  I know many fake ones get listed, but these, to me, look good...but of course, I need expert advice!  TIA!



Honestly I think we need more pictures for these too tell.


----------



## more_CHOOS

i hope these are real, because i just purchase them

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170259531583


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## more_CHOOS

thanks Laureen!  Always so helpful!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

She says she is active tPF. I guess I am suspicious by nature...is she?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those shoes look good, but if you're curious as to her tPF membership status, I would just ask her what her username is on here.


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Please tell me these are real?!?

Also, Laureen...there are some pinups that popped up...but in 39.5...

So many 39.5s listed today - I'm going cross-eyed!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks for letting me know!  I've got my eye on them but am not sure they will fit...

Those Rolandos look okay to me, but maybe wait for a second opinion.  BTW, I noticed that the item specifics say "new without box" but they are used.  The seller states this in the auction, but just in case anyone missed it.


----------



## miceju

What do we think of these? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BN-Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-Peep-Toe-Sandals-5-38_W0QQitemZ270271421883QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270271421883&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Blue-Leather-High-Heel-Shoes-Pumps_W0QQitemZ220277717561QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Please tell me these are real?!?
> 
> Also, Laureen...there are some pinups that popped up...but in 39.5...
> 
> So many 39.5s listed today - I'm going cross-eyed!!!!



Looks good to me too but they look used and not new.


----------



## singtong

hey girls after a long stint in thailand I am back to buying CL's ha ha ha!

what do you think of these? I have no idea how good the fakers have got since I've been away...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=250289352283&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

thanks x


----------



## singtong

sorry...and these

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

x


----------



## teepeechu

Hi sorry if these were authenticated already.  I tried to look but couldn't find them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thank you


----------



## JetSetGo!

singtong said:


> hey girls after a long stint in thailand I am back to buying CL's ha ha ha!
> 
> what do you think of these? I have no idea how good the fakers have got since I've been away...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=250289352283&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> thanks x



Fake


----------



## JetSetGo!

singtong said:


> sorry...and these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> x



These look fake to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

teepeechu said:


> Hi sorry if these were authenticated already.  I tried to look but couldn't find them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thank you



VPs are fake, the Rolandos are authentic


----------



## JetSetGo!

ShoesInTheCity said:


> She says she is active tPF. I guess I am suspicious by nature...is she?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Isn't this *evolkatie*? or am i wrong?


----------



## Chins4

^No, you're right


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310080028548&_trksid=p2759.l1259

What do you think of these?  And were they really from the 2007 season as stated in the listing?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## archygirl

Hi Ladies, can you tell me if these EB rolandos are good? 
I am drooling over them
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310080028548&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> What do you think of these?  And were they really from the 2007 season as stated in the listing?  Thanks for your help!



Yes, they're authentic, and yes, I think they are from 2007.



archygirl said:


> Hi Ladies, can you tell me if these EB rolandos are good?
> I am drooling over them
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Thanks!



These have already been authenticated.  Both javaboo and I think they are real.


----------



## christine0628

Laureen - :urock:


----------



## laureenthemean




----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200252921849

thoughts?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  Pretty color!


----------



## rainyjewels

Thanks Laureen!!! you're the best.


----------



## JetSetGo!

christine0628 said:


> Laureen - :urock:




I second this!


----------



## laureenthemean

Aww, thank you guys!


----------



## azniiis

Hey ladies!

Just need your opinion on these:

http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g211/azniiis/?action=view&current=louboutin.jpg
http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g211/azniiis/?action=view&current=louboutin1.jpg
http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g211/azniiis/?action=view&current=louboutin2.jpg

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Wait for a second opinion, but those just don't look right to me.


----------



## JRed

azniiis said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just need your opinion on these:
> 
> http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g211/azniiis/?action=view&current=louboutin.jpg
> http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g211/azniiis/?action=view&current=louboutin1.jpg
> http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g211/azniiis/?action=view&current=louboutin2.jpg
> 
> TIA!



i would give these a miss too.


----------



## oxox

Been away for a bit, but I'm back and still interested in buying online, but also very nervous; so I've come to the experts!  
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I'd appreciate it if anyone could offer their opinion on their authenticity- seem real to me, but I've never bought online yet and certainly am no expert.


----------



## oxox

They seem real due to their used status, but that price?! Too good to be true. I'm torn.


----------



## javaboo

oxox said:


> Been away for a bit, but I'm back and still interested in buying online, but also very nervous; so I've come to the experts!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Pump-USED-9_W0QQitemZ120303160046QQihZ002QQcategoryZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> I'd appreciate it if anyone could offer their opinion on their authenticity- seem real to me, but I've never bought online yet and certainly am no expert.



They don't look right to me.


----------



## oxox

Thanks so much *javaboo! *I'll be staying away- better safe than sorry! I greatly appreciate your opinion.


----------



## danae

can someone please authenticate these for me? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

also, my usual CL size is 39.5. Would a 40 in VPs be ok?

just realised these are the same shoes from a few posts above. So fake?


----------



## laureenthemean

oxox said:


> Been away for a bit, but I'm back and still interested in buying online, but also very nervous; so I've come to the experts!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> I'd appreciate it if anyone could offer their opinion on their authenticity- seem real to me, but I've never bought online yet and certainly am no expert.



They look fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

danae said:


> can someone please authenticate these for me?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> also, my usual CL size is 39.5. Would a 40 in VPs be ok?
> 
> just realised these are the same shoes from a few posts above. So fake?



sorry, these are fake. 
I would not go up from your normal CL size in VPs. I wear mine a half size down from many of my others.


----------



## oxox

Thanks* laureenthemean *and *JetSetGo!* So glad everyone here is so willing to help people like me who don't have much of a great eye for the details, etc. I probably would have made a mistake and supported the fakers out there by now if it weren't for you, so it really does mean a lot to me. 
Thanks again!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^


----------



## Red Queen

Hi everybody!

Whaddya think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280264487961&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## singtong

gosh, faking everything nowadays  I thought so, but glad that the TPF fraud team are on the case too  thanks x


----------



## JetSetGo!

Red Queen said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Whaddya think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280264487961&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching



I believe these are real.


----------



## igormn

What do you guys think of these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290257590117&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150291344357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110287038883&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Thanks!


----------



## ashakes

igormn said:


> What do you guys think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290257590117&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150291344357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110287038883&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> Thanks!


 
All authentic.


----------



## igormn

Thank you so much *Ashakes.

*BTW, I am in OH too .


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those look good to me!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

THX. I was just wondering the heel is a little too short for me.


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rolando-Electri...2565667QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


These cannot be real, right?


----------



## javaboo

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rolando-Electric-Blue-red-sole-suede-shoes_W0QQitemZ150292565667QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> 
> These cannot be real, right?



Sorry its fake.


----------



## noah8077

javaboo said:


> Sorry its fake.


 
I didn't know how they were fake, other than the price, but I just knew it could not be possible.

Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

np!


----------



## bugslife

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110285504372

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260284280348


Thanks, now I'm afraid to buy anything from ebay.  I'm wondering how the second auction seller can have so many louies for sale.


----------



## rdgldy

the rolandos are from one of ours ,
the other pair is already gone


----------



## bugslife

Thanks,
I bought the first ones.  Are they real?  Please tell me they are


----------



## bugslife

Here is another link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110285504372


----------



## more_CHOOS

bugslife said:


> Thanks,
> I bought the first ones. Are they real? Please tell me they are


 
^ not sure if those alta perlas (?) were faked but the Rolandos are definately real..from our very own SHOECRAZY!!!


----------



## bugslife

Good to know they are yours, got my eye on a few


----------



## bugslife

does real louboutins have a sticker on the sole?


----------



## javaboo

bugslife said:


> Here is another link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110285504372



These are real! I know the seller - wonderful person.


----------



## bugslife

WHEW!!  Thank you so much ^^^^


----------



## javaboo




----------



## bugslife

OMG, I feel dumb for asking about shoecrazy.  I should have looked at a few posts back.  I love her collection, definitely going to keep an eye on her auctions


----------



## bugslife

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270269921546


----------



## javaboo

bugslife said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270269921546



Looks good to me.


----------



## rubyshoesday

So CL Gumshoes... I need a little detective help. Can someone take a look at the pics I posted and render a verdict? Thanks!


----------



## beck77

Need help with this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

in addition, i need some help on sizing. i have never buy CL before. alway drool and this is the first time.
if i normally wear 36 for all my shoes, will this 37 fit me?

THANKS!


----------



## javaboo

rubyshoesday said:


> So CL Gumshoes... I need a little detective help. Can someone take a look at the pics I posted and render a verdict? Thanks!



Looks good to me, nothing is screaming fake to me.



beck77 said:


> Need help with this.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Magenta-Pigalle-Pump-37-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ180287283616QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> in addition, i need some help on sizing. i have never buy CL before. alway drool and this is the first time.
> if i normally wear 36 for all my shoes, will this 37 fit me?
> 
> THANKS!



These are good too. These are 120mm Pigalle and will definitely not fit you because they run large/TTS. I'm assuming you're a US 6? So you would probably take a 35.5 or 36 in these depending how wide your feet are.


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Black-Pumps-Patent-37-1-2_W0QQitemZ280265248010QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280265248010&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

What are the thoughts on these?


----------



## singtong

i have to say that to my untrained eyes, these look ok, maybe the bag is ringing little alarms, but its the prices that are worrying me...take a look...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

x x x


----------



## JetSetGo!

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Black-Pumps-Patent-37-1-2_W0QQitemZ280265248010QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280265248010&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> What are the thoughts on these?



These are real, but note that the first pic is taken from another seller. The pics, which appear to have been taken in the seller's dungeon, accurately show the shoes' actual not-new condition.


----------



## JetSetGo!

singtong said:


> i have to say that to my untrained eyes, these look ok, maybe the bag is ringing little alarms, but its the prices that are worrying me...take a look...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> x x x



These are simply a steal &#8211; they are real.


----------



## noah8077

JetSetGo! said:


> These are real, but note that the first pic is taken from another seller. The pics, which appear to have been taken in the seller's dungeon, accurately show the shoes' actual not-new condition.


 
Thanks Jet!


----------



## singtong

seller's dungeon.... ha ha ha you are so right!!!!  ha ha ha!!!!!!


----------



## beck77

javaboo said:


> These are good too. These are 120mm Pigalle and will definitely not fit you because they run large/TTS. I'm assuming you're a US 6? So you would probably take a 35.5 or 36 in these depending how wide your feet are.



thanks. 
i am from asia, so normally we talk about size in 35, 36, 37 etc. i think should be us size 6.
thanks for the advice. i am so confused with the different sizing and what size suit me


----------



## shoecrazy

This doesn't really belong in this thread but what's up with these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LUCIANO-PADOVAN...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Did Luciano Padovan really make a shoe that looks like a fake tortoise VP? I have trouble believing that.


----------



## laureenthemean

These look bad to me, can anyone confirm?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Kamilla850

shoecrazy said:


> This doesn't really belong in this thread but what's up with these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LUCIANO-PADOVAN-Tortoise-Platform-Peep-Toe-Pump-Shoe-7_W0QQitemZ380060212029QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380060212029&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Did Luciano Padovan really make a shoe that looks like a fake tortoise VP? I have trouble believing that.


 
Unfortunately yes.  I've seen these IRL at The Shoe Box although the pair that I saw did not have a red sole AFAIR.


----------



## laureenthemean

These look okay to me, but just wanted to make sure:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> These look bad to me, can anyone confirm?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-GRAY-METALLIC-LEATHER-HEEL-SHOES-38_W0QQitemZ110287987352QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110287987352&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



They look authentic to me. I had a pair and they look like that.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> These look okay to me, but just wanted to make sure:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SLINGBACK-PUMPS-SHOES-37-5_W0QQitemZ160281458456QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160281458456&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Its good!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *javaboo!*


----------



## bugslife

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## bugslife

Cool, thank you ^^^^


----------



## javaboo

any time *Laureen*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoecrazy said:


> This doesn't really belong in this thread but what's up with these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LUCIANO-PADOVAN...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Did Luciano Padovan really make a shoe that looks like a fake tortoise VP? I have trouble believing that.




Crazy!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Experts, do these look OK to you?


----------



## rdgldy

what about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-In-Bo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Magdalena*

I think these look good, but just wanted to make sure
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270273850149&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Experts, do these look OK to you?





rdgldy said:


> what about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-In-Bo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Both look fine.  I've seen the cheetah Rolande IRL and that is what they look like.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks Laureen!


----------



## igormn

Are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks!


----------



## oxox

^ They don't seem popular enough to be faked in my opinion, but I'm not expert particularly when it comes to buying online! (Bidding already ended though)

A quick question for the lovely experts here, are the espadrilles faked? I didn't think they would be, but I was curious if anyone had seen them faked.


----------



## oxox

I did a bit of googling and apparently they are? I've been after a pair recently and am now a bit more nervous. So now my question is are they highly faked?


----------



## laureenthemean

igormn said:


> Are these real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not sure, but I think those pictures are stolen.  There are other sellers using them.  Also, the Altadama is being faked.  They are listed on ioffer.


----------



## laureenthemean

oxox said:


> I did a bit of googling and apparently they are? I've been after a pair recently and am now a bit more nervous. So now my question is are they highly faked?



I really don't think you have to worry much about espadrilles.  Although they may be faked, I don't think fake espadrilles are common.  They don't sell very well on ebay, unless they go for very cheap, so I don't think it would really be worth it to sell them.


----------



## oxox

Thanks so much *laureenthemean*! You're always so helpful 
And you reminded me that stolen photos are always a problem! (I'll have to keep an eye out on the US ebay to ensure I know what photos are out there).


----------



## oxox

Just another quick question on the espadrilles
Do these look okay? 

TIA!


----------



## javaboo

Oxox: Can you post some picture of the front and side of the shoes? Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> I'm not sure, but I think those pictures are stolen.  There are other sellers using them.  Also, the Altadama is being faked.  They are listed on ioffer.



I was wondering how there were so many up! Ugh.... 
Thanks Laureen for the info.


----------



## oxox

Sure! I'm very undecided, because I have no idea on the pricing for these ones- DJs (one of two places here who stock them don't have them as far as I've seen). 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'll show the link which has all the link and info.


----------



## lovely&amazing

oxox said:


> Sure! I'm very undecided, because I have no idea on the pricing for these ones- DJs (one of two places here who stock them don't have them as far as I've seen).
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Espadrilles-NIB-Sz-37_W0QQitemZ260285159649QQihZ016QQcategoryZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I'll show the link which has all the link and info.


 
They look good to me


----------



## oxox

Thanks so much for helping me* javaboo* and *lovely&amazing*!


----------



## JRed

*Magdalena* said:


> I think these look good, but just wanted to make sure
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270273850149&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



they look okay to me too.


----------



## JRed

oxox said:


> Sure! I'm very undecided, because I have no idea on the pricing for these ones- DJs (one of two places here who stock them don't have them as far as I've seen).
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I'll show the link which has all the link and info.



I think these are fine.  I have never seen espadrilles sold at DJs either but I'm sure that they are not worth AUD1000?!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks JRed!!


----------



## oxox

Thanks *JRed*! I certainly wouldn't think they were 1000aud, but I am still considering because from what I've seen some places in America have them for less than $200. Might have to wait until my next holiday. Thanks again!


----------



## ylime

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay.


----------



## Cyrano

I wanted to post these in the 'HTF or Great Deal' thread but wanted to make sure they were authentic first. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are authentic.


----------



## Cyrano

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are authentic.



Thanks!


----------



## igormn

laureenthemean said:


> I'm not sure, but I think those pictures are stolen.  There are other sellers using them.  Also, the Altadama is being faked.  They are listed on ioffer.


I am the one who bought them, then I emailed the seller asking for more pictures.
*Here is my email:

*Hi, 

I found out that your picture was stolen from an ebay member ifonlyfashion. Please provide me with the pictures of the actual shoe listed. 

Thanks!

*Here is the response I got*:

LOL!!!! I stole a stock photo that the person you are talking about got of the internet, thats funny, if you want them, great, if not I will sell them to someone else, stole a stock photo, give me a ****ing break!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*My response:

*I don't want them if you can't send me pictures of the actual shoes. I don't care if you got the pictures from somewhere else or not, I just want to see the real pictures of the actual item since I am paying 600 for them. I think it is not too much to ask. 

Please send me mutual agreement for the item and I will respond. 

Thanks! 

*The email from the seller:

*
OMg, thats fine, how many pics do u want, and can u give me a e-mail address were i can send them to, because I dont want to pay to put them on here, i already sold these shoes way to cheap! You give me a e-mail address to send them to, and tell me how many pics of the shoes you want, and I will get them to you late tonight when I come home from work! Sound Fair TO U? Let me know! Thanks Anthony


What do you guys think? Should I assume the shoes are definitely fake?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I personally would not like if someone just came out and said, "hey you stole something and I know you did!", instead of just asking me for more pictures. I would be a little on the defensive end too. BUT...

 I, on the other hand, would not have responded like the seller did.

AND,  the seller did respond to you and agreeing to send you more pics. Wait until you get the pics first and then see.


----------



## b00mbaka

Is this a deal? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lovely&amazing

igormn said:


> I am the one who bought them, then I emailed the seller asking for more pictures.
> *Here is my email:*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I found out that your picture was stolen from an ebay member ifonlyfashion. Please provide me with the pictures of the actual shoe listed.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Here is the response I got*:
> 
> LOL!!!! I stole a stock photo that the person you are talking about got of the internet, thats funny, if you want them, great, if not I will sell them to someone else, stole a stock photo, give me a ****ing break!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *My response:*
> 
> I don't want them if you can't send me pictures of the actual shoes. I don't care if you got the pictures from somewhere else or not, I just want to see the real pictures of the actual item since I am paying 600 for them. I think it is not too much to ask.
> 
> Please send me mutual agreement for the item and I will respond.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *The email from the seller:*
> 
> 
> OMg, thats fine, how many pics do u want, and can u give me a e-mail address were i can send them to, because I dont want to pay to put them on here, i already sold these shoes way to cheap! You give me a e-mail address to send them to, and tell me how many pics of the shoes you want, and I will get them to you late tonight when I come home from work! Sound Fair TO U? Let me know! Thanks Anthony
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I assume the shoes are definitely fake?


 

Shoes aside, don't do business with this person.  If a sales associate treated you like this in _person_, would you hand them $600+ of your hard earned money?  

This is disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## lovely&amazing

b00mbaka said:


> Is this a deal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CIPRIA-DORSAY-METALLIC-PEACH-38-5M_W0QQitemZ290259106976QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
These are a spectacular deal!


----------



## b00mbaka

Aww man! I was hoping you would say no since I'm broke  but thanks! I posted it in the Deals thread


----------



## meggyg8r

igormn said:


> I am the one who bought them, then I emailed the seller asking for more pictures.
> *Here is my email:
> 
> *Hi,
> 
> I found out that your picture was stolen from an ebay member ifonlyfashion. Please provide me with the pictures of the actual shoe listed.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Here is the response I got*:
> 
> LOL!!!! I stole a stock photo that the person you are talking about got of the internet, thats funny, if you want them, great, if not I will sell them to someone else, stole a stock photo, give me a ****ing break!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *My response:
> 
> *I don't want them if you can't send me pictures of the actual shoes. I don't care if you got the pictures from somewhere else or not, I just want to see the real pictures of the actual item since I am paying 600 for them. I think it is not too much to ask.
> 
> Please send me mutual agreement for the item and I will respond.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *The email from the seller:
> 
> *
> OMg, thats fine, how many pics do u want, and can u give me a e-mail address were i can send them to, because I dont want to pay to put them on here, i already sold these shoes way to cheap! You give me a e-mail address to send them to, and tell me how many pics of the shoes you want, and I will get them to you late tonight when I come home from work! Sound Fair TO U? Let me know! Thanks Anthony
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I assume the shoes are definitely fake?



OMG DO NOT do business with this guy!!!!  Granted I would be annoyed if I got an email telling me point blank my photos were stolen (even if they were) but there is absolutely NO reason to come back swearing at you!!  Let him wait for another buyer, he does NOT deserve your money.  Who knows how he'd try to sabotage you as well after he got your money.


----------



## teepeechu

Hi... I didn't see see these authenticated before.  Can you let me know what you guys think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay, but they're the Decolzep, not the Rolando as listed.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Teepee*, they look good but she is mistaken about the style, I belive those are Decolletes.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, know naturalgasgirl on ebay? its louboutin is they authentic. Thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

^^She definitely sells authentic.  You're safe buying from her.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, I like this model, but are this authentic on ebay, I live in Belgium and my English is not very good
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...eTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:befr


----------



## jopapeto

laureenthemean 
Thank you for your fast answer.


----------



## carlinha

can someone please tell me if these are real... something about the shape of the front strikes me as funny, too round, almost like a cross between a declic and rolando, but it has that classic seam at the front of the shoe like rolando... and what is that weird tab like thing at the back of the shoe (where my red arrow is pointing)?  i've never actually seen a rolando in real life, does that thing exist there???  

please help, i really want these to be real, but something doesn't look completely right to me.  thank you!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.  I'm not sure what those are pretending to be, but they're definitely fake.


----------



## carlinha

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Fake.  I'm not sure what those are pretending to be, but they're definitely fake.




 they were pretending to be rolandos.... awww, i knew deep down it was a fake, but i desperately wanted them to be real because i really wanted an EB suede shoe... either declic or rolando... thank you laureen for saving me the money.

sigh, search for EB suede continues...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Don't worry, you'll find them some day.   What size are you looking for?  There are a couple on ebay right now.  Also, did you try calling BG?  They might still have some.


----------



## ashakes

jopapeto said:


> Hello, I like this model, but are this authentic on ebay, I live in Belgium and my English is not very good
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220278905561&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:befr


 
100% authentic. The seller she bought these from new sells only authentic and I believe the seller of the above auction is a member of TPF.


----------



## jewellk

I apologize for the duplicate post, I see now I should have posted here...

Hi all, I'm new here, dying to buy my first pair of CLs and found the forum while trying to find a way to tell if they are real or fake.

Can anyone help to identify if this sellers items are authentic or fake?

Much obliged!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^The link doesn't work.


----------



## jewellk

Sorry!

Let's try again...

eluxuryshoes


----------



## jewellk

last time...then I give up...

eluxuryshoes


----------



## shoecrazy

Yes, eluxuryshoes is a reputable seller


----------



## jewellk

Thank You!!


----------



## aeross

Hi Ladies

Could you let me know what you think of these ? Something doesn't seem right to me

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Cest-Moi-ankle-boots-38-A-W-08-9_W0QQitemZ270274856431QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270274856431&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Bouclette-Platform-37-5-A-W-08-9_W0QQitemZ270274867100QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270274867100&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## foxytnns

Hi everyone,
I'm new here and looking to purchase my first pair of CL's. I found a pair from a seller that I really like however I don't believe I've ever seen the style anywhere else before (color, heel height) so I was wondering if any of you could tell me if they are real. I've attached some pictures. Please let me know what you think. The price is very affordable (which is another reason I'm a little apprehensive!) The seller guarantees they are authentic, does not have a receipt to show me, but says they would allow me to return them if I find out they are not authentic. But still, I'd rather be 100% before I buy them. Please help me out! Thank you!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I was looking for a pair of comfy, low heeled shoes and came across these?  What do you ladies think?   TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Authentic.


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Could you let me know what you think of these ? Something doesn't seem right to me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Cest-Moi-ankle-boots-38-A-W-08-9_W0QQitemZ270274856431QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270274856431&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Bouclette-Platform-37-5-A-W-08-9_W0QQitemZ270274867100QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270274867100&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14



Something about the first one seems weird.  The second one only has stock pictures, so we can never know for sure, but it's always a bad sign, of course.


----------



## christymarie340

can anyone help? this is my first pair! thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## christymarie340

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those look fine.


 

thank you


----------



## keya

What are everyone's take on these? I just saw that ioffer is flooded with fake C'est Moi booties, but do they make them in half sizes? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270268223608


----------



## surlygirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This looks good, but want to make sure before posting in the HTF thread. I wish they were my size!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  Good find!


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, laureen. I love the brown patent!


----------



## wdsmith330

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8589&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^I think these were posted earlier and they went against them because of the slight orange coloring on them, but I think they are authentic.

Others will chime in shortly.


----------



## wdsmith330

Thanks for your immediate response


----------



## Souzie

Just wanted to make sure...ladies?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

wdsmith330 said:


> Thanks for your immediate response



No prob!


----------



## wdsmith330

Hopefully I will get more feedback


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Look on the HTF thread. They talked about those shoes on there. Someone already emailed the seller and asked a question. If they are on the HTF that have already said that they are authentic. Make sure you ask the seller about those orange marks.


----------



## laureenthemean

wdsmith330 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8589&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching



Looks good.



xsouzie said:


> Just wanted to make sure...ladies?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks good.  If I'm not mistaken, I think you can see some of the scales kinda curling.


----------



## Souzie

^^ Oh yeah, now that you mentioned it, I can see them too.  It's mostly on the ankle strap, right?  Maybe they'll end at a really low price...hehe.  Thanks Laureen.  You are a star! :urock:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, that's where I noticed it, but just look at the pictures carefully (to inspect condition, not authenticity).  I mean, I'm sure that python will have its condition issues no matter what.  At least you can tell it's real!  And you're welcome, of course!


----------



## katiepizle

Hi there

I think this site is great, I live in a city that doesn't carry very much high end things So its hard for me to get my Louboutins authenticated. I was wondering if you could help me I think I got fooled and now own a pair of fake shoes. Had to take the photo with my blackberry sorry if the quality is crap.

Thanks


----------



## beck77

Need help with this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/540-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

is this TTS? thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

katiepizle said:


> Hi there
> 
> I think this site is great, I live in a city that doesn't carry very much high end things So its hard for me to get my Louboutins authenticated. I was wondering if you could help me I think I got fooled and now own a pair of fake shoes. Had to take the photo with my blackberry sorry if the quality is crap.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, can't see your pictures.



beck77 said:


> Need help with this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/540-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> is this TTS? thanks.



These look authentic, and I think they are either TTS or 1/2 size up, depending on the width of your foot.


----------



## beck77

wow.....thanks for the prompt reply


----------



## katiepizle

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=1197 Hopefully this works if so can someone please help me


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, those look fake.


----------



## katiepizle

Crap, Im a new ebayer that was my first ever purchase I was wondering if you know the procedures or what I can do to report this to ebay?


----------



## laureenthemean

Do a search or start a thread on the ebay forum:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/

Good luck, sorry this happened to you!


----------



## b00mbaka

Would you guys spend $300 if the shoes were worn (good condition but the red soles aren't perfect) & didn't come with the box or dustbag? I just won these (didn't think I would win since I didn't do the buy it now option) but now I think I should resell them and hope to find a better pair: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320295588378


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Do a completed items search and see what they've sold for in the past.


----------



## rdgldy

thought these looked ok, but not sure-what do the experts think?  TIA!!


----------



## b00mbaka

I searched the completed items & saw that they usually sold for $100+ more than what I paid, so I'll keep them since a box & bag aren't worth that much to me. Thanks, laureen! I feel much better

*Although I am hurting after seeing that someone got a steal on a pair in my size for $152!!!!!


----------



## aeross

laureenthemean said:


> Something about the first one seems weird. The second one only has stock pictures, so we can never know for sure, but it's always a bad sign, of course.


 
Thanks Laureen

It just doesn't seem right does it.


----------



## CLGirl

Is "Celebshoes" seller/store on ebay genuine article for CL's?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^yes, celebshoes sells the real thing.


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks you made me a happy girl


----------



## aeross

Hello ladies 

How about these, something looks odd but I don't want to think they're faking these too !

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-IN-BOX-CH...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

TIA


----------



## b00mbaka

Am I allowed to ask an ebay seller what their reserve is? TIA


----------



## holborner

Hi everyone! Trying to shop for my first pair of CLs...would love to see what you think

don't get to see the sole of this one properly so not too sure
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=280265955024&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=250294131871&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> How about these, something looks odd but I don't want to think they're faking these too !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-IN-BOX-CH...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> TIA



Ugh, those look all wrong! 



b00mbaka said:


> Am I allowed to ask an ebay seller what their reserve is? TIA



Yes, but they may or may not tell you.  You should search for ebay questions in the ebay forum, there's more info there. 



holborner said:


> Hi everyone! Trying to shop for my first pair of CLs...would love to see what you think
> 
> don't get to see the sole of this one properly so not too sure
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=280265955024&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=250294131871&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015



Both fake.


----------



## holborner

thanks for the quick reply laureen


----------



## Dulcet

How do these look?  And if real, how do they run?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5000&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good to me.


----------



## Red Queen

Whaddya all think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm suspicious because it's fashion_dolls, and she's a known purveyor of fakes.  But these are used, and her fakes I've seen have been new.  But this is a commonly faked style, too, so....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHNTIC-used-black-Christian-Louboutin-Very-prive-38-8_W0QQitemZ250294474019QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250294474019&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

she is insisting these are authentic but the lines look so wrong to me...


----------



## lovely&amazing

watchandplot said:


> *think its all fun and games*
> *this forums DISCLAIMER:* Advice submitted herein merely reflects the opinions of the respective poster and are not official item authentications
> 
> 
> to all the bloggers on this forum it is only a matter of time until a attorney file civil suit with the jursidication of this forum for interfering with law enforced contracts on eBay.. you all are not authorized by the trademark owner to give professional advice to the public about the brand in question.. people are misleading other innocent people of the public on this forum about the authentcity of this brand. we have seen legit auctions taken down because of bad advice from bloggers on this forum. and it must stop.. you people thinks it is all fun and games until a civil suit is filed for damages and the court gives an order to subpeno records for ip address's from this thread and some of you recive certified letters in the mail to apperar before a judge.. its only a matter of time people..thats why this forum has a disclaimer.. see above.. nice day ladys


 
 You're funny!


----------



## morfoula

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHNTIC-used-black-Christian-Louboutin-Very-prive-38-8_W0QQitemZ250294474019QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250294474019&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> she is insisting these are authentic but the lines look so wrong to me...




well considering that she cant spell AUTHENTIC.... hehehe


----------



## lovely&amazing

morfoula said:


> well considering that she cant spell AUTHENTIC.... hehehe


 
OMG..*Morfoula*! Nice catch! Now it's even _funnier_!!!


----------



## Red Queen

Who is this "we" you speak of?

The purpose of the disclaimer is to make it clear that these are merely opinions, and eveybody has a right to those.  Moreover, a complete defense to any such "civil suit" would be that the opinions regarding authenticity were accurate. Finally, no "permission of the trademark owner" is required to render opinions about authenticity.  If you've gotten legal advice to that effect, get a new lawyer.

Otherwise, use a spell check.  You need one.  It might make your threats marginally more believable.


----------



## socalboo

You girls are funny! I thought I heard that they do that on purpose because they really aren't _authentic_?


----------



## Red Queen

Any help on these?  They've been sold, but the seller has tried to sell fakes several times before.  Did someone really spend $610 on fakes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300247763363


----------



## laureenthemean

Red Queen said:


> Who is this "we" you speak of?
> 
> The purpose of the disclaimer is to make it clear that these are merely opinions, and eveybody has a right to those.  Moreover, a complete defense to any such "civil suit" would be that the opinions regarding authenticity were accurate. Finally, no "permission of the trademark owner" is required to render opinions about authenticity.  If you've gotten legal advice to that effect, get a new lawyer.
> 
> Otherwise, use a spell check.  You need one.  It might make your threats marginally more believable.



Yeah, I was trying to figure out what a "subpeno" was...  And what exactly is the "jurisdiction of this forum"?


----------



## lovely&amazing

Red Queen said:


> Any help on these? They've been sold, but the seller has tried to sell fakes several times before. Did someone really spend $610 on fakes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300247763363


 

Yes, she just paid $610 for fake shoes.  I've sent an email to the winning bidder before...

BTW, you're response to the troll above was right on the money!


----------



## *Magdalena*

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHNTIC-used-black-Christian-Louboutin-Very-prive-38-8_W0QQitemZ250294474019QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250294474019&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> she is insisting these are authentic but the lines look so wrong to me...


 
I am a MORON!! what is wrong with me????? without checking first, I BID on these!!!! oh nooooooo!!!!  i should have known better...what can i do now?


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Magdalena* said:


> I am a MORON!! what is wrong with me????? without checking first, I BID on these!!!! oh nooooooo!!!! i should have known better...what can i do now?


 
It's okay, *Mags*! Just retract your bid and we'll get you some real ones in Vegas


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^I dont see an option there to do that?  any suggestions!  im truly embarrassed-how did i not spot a fake....GRRR


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^I dont see an option there to do that? any suggestions! im truly embarrassed-how did i not spot a fake....GRRR


 
No need to be embarrassed, Sweetness! We'll get you outta this. Do a search under the help tab for "BID RETRACTION FORM" and follow the instructions from there to retract it. You'll just need the item number so copy it in order to paste it in the correct field.


----------



## *Magdalena*

i just cancelled it. thanks babe!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

GOD, I LOVE YOU 'LADYS':!!!!

woohoo:




laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, I was trying to figure out what a "subpeno" was...
> 
> I think it's something like a subpenis: a penis that is scared and therefore hides (probably because its owner is selling fakes)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, you always crack me up!


----------



## CLGirl

Could someone please let me know if these are these legit?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-New-100-Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Flats_W0QQitemZ300256641039QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300256641039&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't think that style is faked.


----------



## techie81

How about these? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

techie81 said:


> How about these? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PEEP-TOE-PATHENT-LEATHER-35-US-5_W0QQitemZ260285949033QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260285949033&_trkparms=72%3A1163|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Those look legit, *Techie*.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I posted these in the fakes thread because despite the receipt the shoes look wrong to me. Does anyone have any thoughts? I'd hate to report a pair that is legit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHNTIC-used-b...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> I posted these in the fakes thread because despite the receipt the shoes look wrong to me. Does anyone have any thoughts? I'd hate to report a pair that is legit.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHNTIC-used-black-Christian-Louboutin-Very-prive-38-8_W0QQitemZ250294474019QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250294474019&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 
My Beautiful *Jet*! I posted these, too.  I think they're _totally_ bogus.  The "receipt" is most likely from an authentic pair (or from another source) but the ones in the picture are fake.  The lines and several other details are _so wrong_.  I feel these are fake (in my gut, too).


----------



## ally143

The box also looks wrong...kinda goldish...I would also stay away


----------



## babypie

aeross said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> How about these, something looks odd but I don't want to think they're faking these too !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-IN-BOX-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-IOWA-SHOES-UK-4_W0QQitemZ260286513530QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260286513530&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> TIA


 
 fake


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> GOD, I LOVE YOU 'LADYS':!!!!
> 
> woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laureenthemean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was trying to figure out what a "subpeno" was...
> 
> I think it's something like a subpenis: a penis that is scared and therefore hides (probably because its owner is selling fakes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you "ladys" more and more each day!
Click to expand...


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> I posted these in the fakes thread because despite the receipt the shoes look wrong to me. Does anyone have any thoughts? I'd hate to report a pair that is legit.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHNTIC-used-black-Christian-Louboutin-Very-prive-38-8_W0QQitemZ250294474019QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250294474019&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 I agree fake! I was going to post them as well but you beat me to it!


----------



## more_CHOOS

These Lady Gres?  Never heard of it called the "Turban" before ush: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

more_CHOOS said:


> These Lady Gres? Never heard of it called the "Turban" before ush:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Turban-Peep-Toe-Heel-35-35-5_W0QQitemZ220281206141QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220281206141&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
 No, I think those are the "Princess Leias"...


----------



## techie81

Thank you lovely!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*ally*, *lula* & *lovely*

Phew! Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## carlinha

what in the world... i didn't know they sold CL VP nude patent at OFF 5Th saks...
http://cgi.ebay.com/sexy-louboutin-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lovely&amazing

carlinha said:


> what in the world... i didn't know they sold CL VP nude patent at OFF 5Th saks...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/sexy-louboutin-nude-very-prive-heels-pumps_W0QQitemZ280266660071QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I am NOT pickin' up what she is puttin' down...


----------



## javaboo

The nudes are fake by the way.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lovely&amazing said:


> I am NOT pickin' up what she is puttin' down...



You are hilarious!


----------



## ally143

lovely&amazing said:


> I am NOT pickin' up what she is puttin' down...


 
the shape if off...even disguising the color, you can still tell they are fake


----------



## christine0628

Good Evening Ladies!

Can I get your expert opinions on these?

Black Defils:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Black Decolletes:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks so much!


----------



## lovely&amazing

^The decolletes look good but I'm not feeling the defils...something looks off but maybe someone else can clarify.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> ^The decolletes look good but I'm not feeling the defils...something looks off but maybe someone else can clarify.




Don't the Defils usually have contrast stitching? Also the heel looks kicked back to me... I know these were highly faked a while back, but I could not say for sure about these.


----------



## oxox

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These look fake to me? Something just doesn't seem right. Just want to check


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I can't say for sure about those, but the other two CLs that seller has listed are definitely fake.


----------



## AspenMai

Hope this is the right place to ask
But just wanted to know if these are real - they are very colourful...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Size-5-Christai...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those are real Aspen.


----------



## AspenMai

Cool thanks for that ... 
i just thought wow....


----------



## oxox

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I can't say for sure about those, but the other two CLs that seller has listed are definitely fake.


 
Thanks! That's what I was thinking and figured if one pair is fake, then I shouldn't even consider buying any of the others. I think I'm getting better at spotting fakes now


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay!  I'm sure you'll find a good (real) deal soon.


----------



## miceju

Do you think these are authentic? She claims they're bought in Germany, but she has lost the receipt... It's not from Ebay but a Scandinavian auction site...TIA


----------



## singtong

hey I'm thinking that these are fake, but people are bidding 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

x x


----------



## singtong

i saw these on ioffer when I was trying to get an idea of what was being faked....everything!!! and saw these, now they're popping up on ebay UK .... are these really fake? what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

x x x 

by the way if these are fake, then watch out for faked white/nude ones


----------



## Tutu

I know nothing about Louboutins. Can someone please take a look at these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270275192771
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140266787097
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260287195278

Also, does someone know if there is any chance these shoes would be small enough for my 34-34.5 feet?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spookypooky

please auth this louboutin
fake or real?


----------



## JetSetGo!

singtong said:


> i saw these on ioffer when I was trying to get an idea of what was being faked....everything!!! and saw these, now they're popping up on ebay UK .... are these really fake? what do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> x x x
> 
> by the way if these are fake, then watch out for faked white/nude ones



These look bad to me.


----------



## spookypooky

this one too
pls authenticate for me


----------



## JetSetGo!

spookypooky said:


> please auth this louboutin
> fake or real?



fakity fake fake


----------



## JetSetGo!

spookypooky said:


> this one too
> pls authenticate for me



fake


----------



## JetSetGo!

Tutu said:


> I know nothing about Louboutins. Can someone please take a look at these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270275192771
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140266787097
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260287195278
> 
> Also, does someone know if there is any chance these shoes would be small enough for my 34-34.5 feet?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




these are all the real thing.


----------



## spookypooky

jetsetgo! really big thanks for you
the seller said they are real
so I just gonna buy it
hopefully not
fiuhh


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I really don't recommend buying those.


----------



## JetSetGo!

singtong said:


> i saw these on ioffer when I was trying to get an idea of what was being faked....everything!!! and saw these, now they're popping up on ebay UK .... are these really fake? what do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> x x x
> 
> by the way if these are fake, then watch out for faked white/nude ones




These are fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

miceju said:


> Do you think these are authentic? She claims they're bought in Germany, but she has lost the receipt... It's not from Ebay but a Scandinavian auction site...TIA



Sorry, I can't see the pic.


----------



## Tutu

JetSetGo! said:


> these are all the real thing.



Wow, really? Thank you so much!


----------



## cookies_n_cream

was wondering if you could help me girls - I'm a complete CL virgin!
are these the real deal and what is the style of the shoe? I totally love them

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PEEP-TOE-PATHENT-LEATHER-35-US-5_W0QQitemZ260285949033QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## singtong

JetSet, yeah I thought so too. The depressing thing is that ebay is absolutely flooded with fakes at the moment, and the fakers are copying most of the styles, even the new ones  ebay is even more becoming dangerous grounds....

x x


----------



## lovely&amazing

cookies_n_cream said:


> was wondering if you could help me girls - I'm a complete CL virgin!
> are these the real deal and what is the style of the shoe? I totally love them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PEEP-TOE-PATHENT-LEATHER-35-US-5_W0QQitemZ260285949033QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
They look good (they were authenticated already) and the style is called Very Prive.   Very hot shoe!


----------



## lovely&amazing

singtong said:


> JetSet, yeah I thought so too. The depressing thing is that ebay is absolutely flooded with fakes at the moment, and the fakers are copying most of the styles, even the new ones  ebay is even more becoming dangerous grounds....
> 
> x x


 
That is why we work our tails off day and night in the "Fakes" thread to make sure eBay stays clear of fakes for all of us.

You're invited to join us in the fight anytime you wish...http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...hall-of-shame-post-fakes-here-281043-134.html


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Ladies, Remember those white Helmuts i got from tullulagrace. Well i wore them for the 3rd time and both bottoms/soles of the shoes are falling off. Quite embarassing  let me tell you. Anyway can you authenticate some shoes for me. In my zero expertise i say Authentic!!!!! Thanks Tia  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260284265208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016:


----------



## lovely&amazing

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Ladies, Remember those white Helmuts i got from tullulagrace. Well i wore them for the 3rd time and both bottoms/soles of the shoes are falling off. Quite embarassing let me tell you. Anyway can you authenticate some shoes for me. In my zero expertise i say Authentic!!!!! Thanks Tia http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260284265208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016:


 
Ended. But very authentic from one of our fellow tPFers.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Thankyou very much.... I was the one that bought them.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> Thankyou very much.... I was the one that bought them.



And now i'm gonna go and pay for them


----------



## carlinha

sinfulgoddess said:


> And now i'm gonna go and pay for them



congrats sinfulgoddess... they are LOVELY.... i have the same exact pair myself and i love them.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Okay, I own these and these ones feel/look all wrong...I need a few more opinions please

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-peeptoe-38_W0QQitemZ110289476489QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110289476489&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

lovely&amazing said:


> Okay, I own these and these ones feel/look all wrong...I need a few more opinions please
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-peeptoe-38_W0QQitemZ110289476489QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110289476489&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



those look fake to me... wrong color nude... and what the hell are those tab things in the back?!?!??!!  aren't the real VPs a straight seam down the middle?


----------



## lovely&amazing

^You're right...Look at the toe, the stamps...everything is wrong. 

Please help me report.  Someone will be buying those for that low of price any minute now!


----------



## carlinha

lovely&amazing said:


> ^You're right...Look at the toe, the stamps...everything is wrong.
> 
> Please help me report.  Someone will be buying those for that low of price any minute now!



yes just did.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

carlinha said:


> congrats sinfulgoddess... they are LOVELY.... i have the same exact pair myself and i love them.



Oh thanks that's nice to hear, i'll be anxiously awaiting them!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130254031696

i think these are good-can you guys confirm!?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those are good.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Magdalena* said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130254031696
> 
> i think these are good-can you guys confirm!?


 

_Ooooh_, *Mags*! Those are good...and HOT!


----------



## *Magdalena*

JSG and L&A


----------



## lula mae holly

Hi, I'm a lurker here, but when I saw these on eBay I knew I needed to have them authenticated before I took the plunge:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380063105285


----------



## natassha68

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 Yes, these are extremely counterfeit, these is no tab, wrong color, wrong cut, just all around wrong.....not sure if someone reported it, it is still up and available for purchase


----------



## lovely&amazing

natassha68 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-peeptoe-38_W0QQitemZ110289476489QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110289476489&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> 
> Yes, these are extremely counterfeit, these is no tab, wrong color, wrong cut, just all around wrong.....not sure if someone reported it, it is still up and available for purchase


 
At least four people in this forum have reported them but it takes several more to remove it.  If someone paying several hundred dollars for fakes that they don't know is fake sickens you, _PLEASE HELP REPORT THEM_.


----------



## natassha68

lovely&amazing said:


> At least four people in this forum have reported them but it takes several more to remove it.  If someone paying several hundred dollars for fakes that they don't know is fake sickens you, _PLEASE HELP REPORT THEM_.



Agreed, It's sickening


----------



## Chins4

I can't magine these have been faked but just to make sure

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carlinha

lula mae holly said:


> Hi, I'm a lurker here, but when I saw these on eBay I knew I needed to have them authenticated before I took the plunge:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380063105285



those look good to me... but be aware of the damaged tab though as stated on the auction


----------



## javaboo

Chins4 said:


> I can't magine these have been faked but just to make sure
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Orange-Court-Shoe-400_W0QQitemZ260287346661QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260287346661&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



 Looks good to me.


----------



## LVENYC

natassha68 said:


> Agreed, It's sickening


 

This is crazy - I just reported them too!


----------



## squareroutes

Hi girls! Please authenticate these for me:

http://img233.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/0/0/1/7/okenorek-img500x517-1221154847gsjf9r43503.jpg

http://img233.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/0/0/1/7/okenorek-img500x477-12211548481mffa743503.jpg

http://img233.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/0/0/1/7/okenorek-img500x414-1221154848jddyyh43503.jpg

TIA!


----------



## lovely&amazing

squareroutes said:


> Hi girls! Please authenticate these for me:
> 
> http://img233.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/0/0/1/7/okenorek-img500x517-1221154847gsjf9r43503.jpg
> 
> http://img233.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/0/0/1/7/okenorek-img500x477-12211548481mffa743503.jpg
> 
> http://img233.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/0/0/1/7/okenorek-img500x414-1221154848jddyyh43503.jpg
> 
> TIA!


 
Fake. 

Hold on tight, everyone...we are going to see a HUGE influx of fake Nude/Nude VP's


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-37_W0QQitemZ170261371098QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170261371098&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

These?


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-37_W0QQitemZ170261371098QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170261371098&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> These?


 
Nope, Fake.   These are from our fake-artist formerly known as NickyIreland, too.  We've already had these removed and now she is having someone else sell them for her.  Sad.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think these have already been posted and determined as fake.

ETA:  Beat me to it, *lovely*!


----------



## noah8077

lovely&amazing said:


> Nope, Fake.  These are from our fake-artist formerly known as NickyIreland, too. We've already had these removed and now she is having someone else sell them for her. Sad.


 

She just won't give up will she?  Thanks so much, and sorry for not looking that they were posted before!


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> She just won't give up will she? Thanks so much, and sorry for not looking that they were posted before!


 
That's okay.  The real shame is she is going to F up her friends account after we post her a seller of fakes and report those crappy counterfeit shoes right out of ebay...again.

*Please REPORT these if you see a problem with selling fakes.  She has already attacked us in the fakes thread for having a problem with fakes and for being "bored" and "lonely" people.*


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Here is what a fake seller sounds like in case any of you are interested:* 


_Written 9/13/08 by *NickyIreland *(now selling the VP's above)_

"Who cares if someone is selling fake goods, you are all SERIOUSLY PATHETIC if you have nothing better in your life but to search through eBay everyday to check for fakes! Personally I have more important things in my life than to waste my time chatting to other bored and lonely people like yourselves! Go and volunteer at a homeless shelter or give blood and do something worthwhile with your time! I&#8217;m just one person trying to sell one pair of shoes to raise some money BIG DEAL.

Also since you all have enough money to buy such expensive genuine Christian Louboutin&#8217;s and far too much time on your hands then then I would advise you to visit this website:
http://www.compassion.com/default.htm"


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ is that site ok to click on?  I dont want any virus.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^play it safe and don't click on it.


----------



## more_CHOOS

maybe Mods can delete the website so that way no one will click on it by accident?


----------



## techie81

The link is actually legit.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love that we are pathetic for trying to protect people, but defrauding others is an a-okay way to spend time in her book... She's a waste of oxygen.


----------



## iimewii

Hi,
I am pretty upset. Please let me know if these are real. I had previously purchased these on ebay and if these are fake I might have to file a claim and charge back Thanks. These were previously authenticated here and was told it looks good. I hate fakes and I dont like them... If you need additonal pics from me please let me know.
Thanks,
The first few pics are from the auctions




































My Pics


----------



## iimewii

sorry had to re attach my pictures. didnt know limit. Thanks.


----------



## iimewii

More pictures. Pretty upset. Please tell me not true. thanks.  More of mines


----------



## carlinha

what is wrong with them iimewii?  i am not an expert of architeks, but at first glance they look ok... but wait to see what others have to say...


----------



## iimewii

I got an email from a CL fan who told me the architek might be fake.  I am a little distraught right now.


----------



## MizzD

These are prob. just an older style, but what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## carlinha

iimewii said:


> I got an email from a CL fan who told me the architek might be fake.  I am a little distraught right now.



i'm so sorry, i can imagine... please try to get other expert opinions before you give up hope..

what is your gut instinct in looking at them??


----------



## iimewii

When I look at them, they look real to me.  It even smells like leather. Now I am doubting myself.  It doesnt look fake to me at all. but someone sent me an email so now i have to make sure... please help anyone? I dont think I can really sleep.  I really hate fakes. I can take more pictures...

THanks,


----------



## RedSoleAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


Sounds too good to be true though there is 6 days left...please let me know if these could possibly be real!

Thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They've only just been listed, so there is plenty of time for the price to go up.  I think they are real.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

thanks, *laureenthemean. *I'll keep a watch on them


----------



## cookies_n_cream

cookies_n_cream said:


> was wondering if you could help me girls - I'm a complete CL virgin!
> are these the real deal and what is the style of the shoe? I totally love them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PEEP-TOE-PATHENT-LEATHER-35-US-5_W0QQitemZ260285949033QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



thanks hun! They so make me ..now to work out if they will fit my ultra tiny feet..


----------



## iimewii

Can anyone help me?


----------



## eggpudding

iimewii said:


> Hi,
> I am pretty upset. Please let me know if these are real. I had previously purchased these on ebay and if these are fake I might have to file a claim and charge back Thanks. These were previously authenticated here and was told it looks good. I hate fakes and I dont like them... If you need additonal pics from me please let me know.
> Thanks,
> The first few pics are from the auctions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pics


 
The silhouette, the profile of the shoe looks off - I'm sorry I don't think these are real. Ladies, any more opinions?


----------



## eggpudding

Also - just noticed, I don't think the tips and the exposed back are supposed to be that burgundy-ish? They're supposed to be more red like the sole..


----------



## iimewii

I think it might be fakes because it smells funny and none of my other authentic louboutin does.  Anyone else have opinions???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, I would help if I can, but I am not good with that style.  I hope someone helps you soon...


----------



## Wanderlusting

Hey all,

Are these real? http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250292746770

I believe they are Triclos but from what I can research I havent seen any at this height.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're called the Anne Marie.  They look good to me.


----------



## Wanderlusting

Sweet, thanks Laureen - I'm totally loving the patent shiny metallic thing at the moment, plus the straps to hold you in and the walkable heel. And its a 7 day return policy so that helps too.


----------



## JRed

iimewii said:


> I think it might be fakes because it smells funny and none of my other authentic louboutin does. Anyone else have opinions???


 

To be honest, for me, it looks a bit odd compared to the Architek pics I have seen.  Having said that though,  I don't have a pair of my own to physically compare with so you should wait for another opinion, one from someone who actually owns a pair.


----------



## holborner

Hey ladies,
how about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEXY-CHRISTI...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also I know this has been asked many time. Could someone tell me a list of reputable Louboutin dealers on eBay? I heard of Natural Gas Girl, celebshoes and mushroom and the city...any others? 

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## lovely&amazing

iimewii said:


> Hi,
> I am pretty upset. Please let me know if these are real. I had previously purchased these on ebay and if these are fake I might have to file a claim and charge back Thanks. These were previously authenticated here and was told it looks good. I hate fakes and I dont like them... If you need additonal pics from me please let me know.
> Thanks,
> The first few pics are from the auctions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pics


 
Definitely fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

holborner said:


> Hey ladies,
> how about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEXY-CHRISTI...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Also I know this has been asked many time. Could someone tell me a list of reputable Louboutin dealers on eBay? I heard of Natural Gas Girl, celebshoes and mushroom and the city...any others?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!



First ones look real, second ones are fake.

Also, check out this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/reputable-stores-carrying-louboutin-353107.html


----------



## bagpunk

this seller OK?

http://stores.ebay.com/DVF-and-More_W0QQfrsrcZ1QQfsubZ18660645QQtZkm

thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think this seller sells authentic.


----------



## bagpunk

thanks laureen, i just bought a pair of zanotti boots from them and they look good. so i thought their CLs should be fine too but want to make sure. tried authenticating the zanottis at the general shoe forum but no response. thanks again laureen!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^


----------



## JetSetGo!

iimewii said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...74|39:1|66:4|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318http://myworld.ebay.com/amgny/



I have reported the listing for your shoes. So sorry that happened to you. If others report it too, it might be easier for you to get your money back, so I will post this auction in the fakes thread.


----------



## holborner

laureenthemean said:


> First ones look real, second ones are fake.
> 
> Also, check out this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/reputable-stores-carrying-louboutin-353107.html



Thanks again Laureen!


----------



## Mrs Peel

bagpunk said:


> this seller OK?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/DVF-and-More_W0QQfrsrcZ1QQfsubZ18660645QQtZkm
> 
> thanks!


 
Hallo,
i've bought from her with no problems.  She was very nice & shipped promptly with tracking.


----------



## JuneHawk

Sorry if these have been posted already.  Can anyone take a look?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look good to me.


----------



## totoro928

Can someone please authenticate this for me:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=200254706429#ebayphotohosting
Thanks!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260285159649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=016

How about these ladies?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, they do look weird, and I don't think the Piluca came in that color or height.  I would stay away.


----------



## noah8077

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Hm, they do look weird, and I don't think the Piluca came in that color or height. I would stay away.


 
Great thanks!


----------



## carlinha

the architeks are fake???  damn, they are really making good ones nowadays... i would never have been able to tell


----------



## lovely&amazing

carlinha said:


> the architeks are fake??? damn, they are really making good ones nowadays... i would never have been able to tell


 
They are fake...there are actually 4-5 details about them that gives them away.  Sadly the same seller was trying to pass off those horrid nude/nude very prives, too.  We reported them until they were taken down.


----------



## CleoCouture

Are these authentic?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Hi *CleoCouture*! Could you post full pictures of every angle of the shoes for us to fully authenticate?  We'd be happy to help but the stamps often aren't obvious givaways.


----------



## MizzD

Ladies,  these look like suede and patent?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Christi...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They do exist in the combo suede/patent, but I can't tell if these are authentic.


----------



## CleoCouture

lovely&amazing said:


> ^Hi *CleoCouture*! Could you post full pictures of every angle of the shoes for us to fully authenticate? We'd be happy to help but the stamps often aren't obvious givaways.


 
Here's some additional pix...let me know if you need more!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are good.


----------



## more_CHOOS

MizzD said:


> Ladies, these look like suede and patent?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-MAD-MARY-Pumps-size-38_W0QQitemZ320300070470QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320300070470&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


 
I Have them in Patent and Suede combo, and they look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

MizzD said:


> Ladies,  these look like suede and patent?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Christi...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting



I would ask for more pix. The description just says Suede. I would want to make sure the pic here isn't stolen.


----------



## noah8077

Eeeeeep!  I hope I hope I hope......
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Satin-CORSET-Shoes-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ110289946170QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110289946170&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.  Really pretty in black satin!


----------



## carlinha

lovely&amazing said:


> They are fake...there are actually 4-5 details about them that gives them away.  Sadly the same seller was trying to pass off those horrid nude/nude very prives, too.  We reported them until they were taken down.



nothing is safe nowadays


----------



## lovely&amazing

carlinha said:


> nothing is safe nowadays


 
That is why we are working/watching 'round the clock to ensure we get the fakes off ebay for our CL lovers here!!


----------



## carlinha

lovely&amazing said:


> That is why we are working/watching 'round the clock to ensure we get the fakes off ebay for our CL lovers here!!



yeah i am trying my best to report also the blatant fakes out there... but sometimes i just can't tell...


----------



## ally143

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260285159649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=016
> 
> How about these ladies?


 
I got the same ones from NM, they are called marazul...they look ok to me


----------



## CleoCouture

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are good.


 
Great thanks so much!


----------



## lovely&amazing

thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-BLK-Patent-Privatita-Size-38_W0QQitemZ130255580938QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130255580938&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 
~funny how she bought these for $295 and is starting them at $399 w/ a BIN of $499! Very classy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
~Check out her other items she is selling...blatant in-your-face-fakes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they are both fake, but I'm not that good with either style.  The profile on those Privatitas looks awful, though.


----------



## iimewii

Thank everyone for your support and helping me authenticate the Fake Architeks as many of you heard about my saga on the thread http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...tin-hall-of-shame-post-fakes-here-281043.html  Not sure if I could post her Ebay name to warn everyone else?


----------



## tuttyfruit

i need your help..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

legit??


----------



## po0hping

They look okay to me, but I think you should ask for more pictures, especially side ones.  Just to be sure.



tuttyfruit said:


> i need your help..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> legit??


----------



## more_CHOOS

i agree with Laureen, the sides of those privatitas look really bad...

here are mine (albeit, altered)







as oppose to these


----------



## javaboo

The Privatitas are fake sorry.


----------



## more_CHOOS

MizzD said:


> Ladies, these look like suede and patent?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-MAD-MARY-Pumps-size-38_W0QQitemZ320300070470QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320300070470&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


 
i should rephrase my comment...although i think these look ok...i would stay away from these because these are on ioffer as well...i'm not sure if they are the same seller or not...but they are offering it for $165 (sz 36-42) on ioffer...pics could be stolen...

http://www.ioffer.com/i/70280356


----------



## javaboo

more_CHOOS said:


> i should rephrase my comment...although i think these look ok...i would stay away from these because these are on ioffer as well...i'm not sure if they are the same seller or not...but they are offering it for $165 (sz 36-42) on ioffer...pics could be stolen...
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/70280356



 I think they stole a TPF's photo.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ Oh yes Javaboo...i remember now..these are Butterfly's pics...

I knew they look familiar!!!


----------



## javaboo

I'm thinking they are her's too, time to msg her to let her know!


----------



## miceju

Hi! can you authenticate these for me? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160283412652

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160283415891


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good.


----------



## miceju

thanks laureen!


----------



## mich327

Hi - I've only ever bought CLs at Saks, NM, or the boutique, so eBay scares me! Do you think these are auth? And do these run TTS? I'm normally a 37.5 in CL, but 9.5 inches is small for a 38:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360089266428


----------



## mich327

oh, shoot, it looks like somebody already got them!


----------



## Chins4

Haven't seen these being faked but what do you guys think?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JRed

chins4, they both look okay to me.  i would love a pair of green vp!


----------



## JetSetGo!

more_CHOOS said:


> i should rephrase my comment...although i think these look ok...i would stay away from these because these are on ioffer as well...i'm not sure if they are the same seller or not...but they are offering it for $165 (sz 36-42) on ioffer...pics could be stolen...
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/70280356



Disgusting. I've added them to the Fakes thread. Thanks.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> Haven't seen these being faked but what do you guys think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



These look good.


----------



## totoro928

totoro928 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200254706429#ebayphotohosting
> Thanks!


 
Hello,
Can someone please authenicate these for me? Thanks!


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> Disgusting. I've added them to the Fakes thread. Thanks.


 
AHHH those are the same pics from the ones just posted in the HTF thread, but in an eBay auction!!! I'm going over there now to warn people..


----------



## natassha68

meggyg8r said:


> AHHH those are the same pics from the ones just posted in the HTF thread, but in an eBay auction!!! I'm going over there now to warn people..



Already done


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ thanks! I think we posted at the same time over there


----------



## morfoula

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-slingback-platforms-shoes-37-5-38_W0QQitemZ270274275242QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270274275242&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
how about these?


----------



## natassha68

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Buyer beware, she took my photo of a currently listed pair I have up for auction, and added her "fake" rolando's her actual picures beside my photo


----------



## MizzD

more_CHOOS said:


> i should rephrase my comment...although i think these look ok...i would stay away from these because these are on ioffer as well...i'm not sure if they are the same seller or not...but they are offering it for $165 (sz 36-42) on ioffer...pics could be stolen...
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/70280356



Hmm.  I asked him for more pics, and he sent these:

One of the pics on the listing clearly shows the back portion as patent, the rest show it as suede.

I say Fake!  I'm reporting this.  Too sketchy to be authentic!!


----------



## morfoula

natassha68 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Patent-Rolando-Pumps-Heels-38_W0QQitemZ160283739121QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160283739121&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Buyer beware, she took my photo of a currently listed pair I have up for auction, and added her "fake" rolando's her actual picures beside my photo


 
that second picture looks off to me...


----------



## natassha68

MizzD said:


> Hmm.  I asked him for more pics, and he sent these:
> 
> One of the pics clearly show the back portion as patent, the rest show it as suede.



SCARY


----------



## MizzD

MizzD said:


> Hmm.  I asked him for more pics, and he sent these:
> 
> One of the pics on the listing clearly shows the back portion as patent, the rest show it as suede.
> 
> I say Fake!  I'm reporting this.  Too sketchy to be authentic!!



This is the pic from his listing!


----------



## noah8077

Authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-leather-wedge-Mary-Janes-NR_W0QQitemZ150295378225QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150295378225&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190251822935

What do you think about these?  And is this price OK?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

noah8077 said:


> Authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-leather-wedge-Mary-Janes-NR_W0QQitemZ150295378225QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150295378225&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14





christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190251822935
> 
> What do you think about these?  And is this price OK?  TIA!



Both authentic.


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Patent-Peep-Toe-Pump_W0QQitemZ320298471829QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320298471829&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I am lurking on ebay today... these?


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Patent-Peep-Toe-Pump_W0QQitemZ320298471829QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320298471829&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I am lurking on ebay today... these?


 
Noah, I was wondering about those, too.  Ask the seller for more pics for us...


----------



## JetSetGo!

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Patent-Peep-Toe-Pump_W0QQitemZ320298471829QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320298471829&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I am lurking on ebay today... these?



My guess is these are okay, based on the seller. But it would definitely be safer to get more pix.


----------



## JetSetGo!

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190251822935
> 
> What do you think about these?  And is this price OK?  TIA!



That is a great price. Retail was $660, and these are getting harder and harder to find. I say go for it!


----------



## lulabee

MizzD said:


> Hmm. I asked him for more pics, and he sent these:
> 
> One of the pics on the listing clearly shows the back portion as patent, the rest show it as suede.
> 
> I say Fake! I'm reporting this. Too sketchy to be authentic!!


 Funny how these are brown and the ones he's selling are black!


----------



## Bb*

hello everyone im looking to buy my first ever pair of louboutins and i wnted to get a classic pair like these balck suede very prive 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&it em=220281282030

do u think they are real?

im also on average a size 8 in most shoes do u think these will b a good fit?

thank you in advance


----------



## lulabee

Bb* said:


> hello everyone im looking to buy my first ever pair of louboutins and i wnted to get a classic pair like these balck suede very prive
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&it em=220281282030
> 
> do u think they are real?
> 
> im also on average a size 8 in most shoes do u think these will b a good fit?
> 
> thank you in advance


  The Iowas and Rolandos she's selling are fakes too.


----------



## christine0628

Thanks Laureen and JSG!!!  I might need to add another black pair to my collection!


----------



## ally143

totoro928 said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please authenicate these for me? Thanks!


 
Those look real to me


----------



## tuttyfruit

tuttyfruit said:


> i need your help..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Satin-Platform-Pumps-Shoe_W0QQitemZ150294836154QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> legit??



the seller sent me the pics..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/ryejirox/GetAttachmentaspx.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/ryejirox/dsc01293.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/ryejirox/dsc01292.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/ryejirox/dsc01291.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/ryejirox/dsc01288.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/ryejirox/dsc01287.jpg

i think i see a stain.. not so sure.. help?!

tia


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look authentic, but the heels are a bit beat up and there are toe marks.


----------



## aeross

Could you let me know your thoughts on these ?

TIA !

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330271560291&indexURL=6#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## aeross

^^ Reported 

Thanks as ever Laureen

A


----------



## CLGirl

Does anyone know if the seller rentmeahandbag sells authentic CL's?


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> Could you let me know your thoughts on these ?
> 
> TIA !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330271560291&indexURL=6#ebayphotohosting



Sorry, didn't see the blue ones!  The blue ones are real, the black patent ones are fake.


----------



## jopapeto

I would like to know if this shoes is authentic. Thank you in advance
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=290260052576&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## analaskova

Hi Girls,

Can you help authenticate these beautiful Lobuoutin Rolandos for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220281277994

Are they real or fake?? 

Thanks,
Ana


----------



## Leescah

Did they fake the Very Noeud style at all? Pls see below:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150295297101

I asked for more pics (the stock pic was originally the only one up) and only got the other one now on the listing. What do you guys think?


----------



## JetSetGo!

They have been faked, unfortunately. 
The pic is hard to read, but it looks pretty shoddy imo.


----------



## JetSetGo!

analaskova said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Can you help authenticate these beautiful Lobuoutin Rolandos for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220281277994
> 
> Are they real or fake??
> 
> Thanks,
> Ana



soooooo fake. sorry!


----------



## JetSetGo!

jopapeto said:


> I would like to know if this shoes is authentic. Thank you in advance
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=290260052576&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



These look good to me.


----------



## Leescah

JetSetGo! said:


> They have been faked, unfortunately.
> The pic is hard to read, but it looks pretty shoddy imo.


 
thanks Jet! 

Ok how about these then? How do these look (pics sent to me from a different auction)?


----------



## laureenthemean

Leescah said:


> Did they fake the Very Noeud style at all? Pls see below:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150295297101
> 
> I asked for more pics (the stock pic was originally the only one up) and only got the other one now on the listing. What do you guys think?



They have definitely been faked, and ick, these look awful!


----------



## Leescah

laureenthemean said:


> They have definitely been faked, and ick, these look awful!


 
:shame: thanks Laureen - one day my eyes will be trained enough to see for myself! 

Ok how do you feel about the ones I posted afterwards then (above) - from a different auction, the seller just sent these to me? 

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look wrong to me.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^^STAY AWAY from the VERY NOEUDS. They are very FAKE and the market is flooded with them right now.


----------



## Leescah

Thank you L&A - Laureen has been pointing me in the right direction with VN's - I had NO idea how fake those actually are until you know what you are looking for 

One day I will find some... one day.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^We'll find you some real ones, beautiful Leescah!


----------



## Leescah

^


----------



## aeross

How about these ?

TIA


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## aeross

and these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-Christia...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake as well.


----------



## natassha68

Leescah said:


> thanks Jet!
> 
> Ok how about these then? How do these look (pics sent to me from a different auction)?



HORRID!!!!... wrong bow completely!!


----------



## noah8077

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...d=p3286.c0.m14

I am lurking on eBay today... these?





lovely&amazing said:


> Noah, I was wondering about those, too. Ask the seller for more pics for us...


 

Seller emailed me this......"I will check with my friend who owns the shoes."

So still waiting!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Reported all.


----------



## Katykit01

Does anyone know if CL made the Joli Noeud in satin and in blue? Also has it always been a dorcet design or did they make them as a slip on?

HELP PLEASE


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They come in mule, d'Orsay, and slingback versions.  The did come in blue satin, though I've only seen the slides in blue.


----------



## Katykit01

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They come in mule, d'Orsay, and slingback versions.  The did come in blue satin, though I've only seen the slides in blue.



Thanks again for the help...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Glad to help!  Are you getting the blue slides?  I really love the color, though I can't justify them b/c I have the pink slides, navy d'orsays, and blue satin Very Noeud...


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Reported all.




Oops! I meant to put this in the Fakes thread!


----------



## Stinas

Leescah said:


> :shame: thanks Laureen - one day my eyes will be trained enough to see for myself!
> 
> Ok how do you feel about the ones I posted afterwards then (above) - from a different auction, the seller just sent these to me?
> 
> TIA


Fake.....the bow IMO dont look as long on the sides as the auth. ones do.  Plus the stitching on the auth are always more flush with the shoe.


----------



## Bb*

any ideas on these. thx

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kaeleigh

Ladies...How do both of these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Peggy-Navy-Patent-T-Strap-Pump-37_W0QQitemZ170262563875QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170262563875&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

Bb* said:


> any ideas on these. thx
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Size-8_W0QQitemZ260287565326QQihZ016QQcategoryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Um, questionable because of the user's feedback. They recently sold another pair in size 10 for $250 with the same pictures. I wouldn't buy it and there isn't enough pictures to tell but I'm not liking what I'm seeing.



kaeleigh said:


> Ladies...How do both of these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Peggy-Navy-Patent-T-Strap-Pump-37_W0QQitemZ170262563875QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170262563875&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Print-Patent-Pump-37-Vibram_W0QQitemZ170263343911QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170263343911&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14



Both looks good to me. I don't think they would fake the first one.


----------



## kaeleigh

Both looks good to me. I don't think they would fake the first one.[/quote]

Thanks...I really love the 2nd one's. The first would be good because I don't own a pair of blue shoes.


----------



## javaboo

The first ones look really cute. For the second one you can probably use a magic eraser to get rid of the black mark (although I would be careful and test it out first because you might remove the CL words).


----------



## laureenthemean

Bb* said:


> any ideas on these. thx
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I don't think they are real.  She used the exact same photos to sell the size 10 in her 1 feedback.


----------



## bugslife

These are not listed as Louboutins/  They can't be real but look at the seller's rating.  Strange:

http://cgi.ebay.com/new-SEXY-GORGEO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## techie81

bugslife said:


> These are not listed as Louboutins/  They can't be real but look at the seller's rating.  Strange:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-SEXY-GORGEOUS-high-heel-shoes-sz-39_W0QQitemZ230291876092QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230291876092&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I didn't know the Joli Noeuds were being faked.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ugh, those bows look like they're melting.


----------



## tflamme

Are these real or fake, they looked a bit off?
http://www.ioffer.com/i/christian-louboutin-black-patent-pumps-shoes--71096441
all help is appreciated!


----------



## techie81

tflamme said:


> Are these real or fake, they looked a bit off?
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/christian-louboutin-black-patent-pumps-shoes--71096441
> all help is appreciated!



Eww, very fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You can pretty much assume that anything on ioffer is fake.


----------



## tflamme

techie81 said:


> Eww, very fake.





laureenthemean said:


> ^^You can pretty much assume that anything on ioffer is fake.


 Thanks, that was what I thought! They looked really off!


----------



## tflamme

But what about this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270275192771, I really lovvve them!
And thank you for all the good work it is very appreciated...


----------



## techie81

tflamme said:


> But what about this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270275192771, I really lovvve them!
> And thank you for all the good work it is very appreciated...



Pretty sure those are real. I'm actually watching them.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look real.


----------



## tflamme

techie81 said:


> Pretty sure those are real. I'm actually watching them.


 Hehe, me too, I am watching them and this one http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...sPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&item=290260052576&rd=1
I adore them!!!! So you have small feets too, hehe?


----------



## techie81

tflamme said:


> Hehe, me too, I am watching them and this one http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=019&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&item=290260052576&rd=1
> I adore them!!!! *So you have small feets too, hehe?*



Oh yes indeed...it's such a curse sometimes. Those are gorgeous..good luck (still squeamish about snakeskin )!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm having some trouble with understanding TheInVogue's auctions. Some shoes are obviously real, while others have me puzzled. So many of these styles are being faked, and to have "all sizes," no actual pix is very suspicious. She could totally be legit, but does anyone have any thoughts on her?

http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/items...in&_sacat=63889&_fromfsb=0&_trksid=m270.l1313


----------



## totoro928

What do you ladies think of this pair? 
Thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

toto those activas look good


----------



## totoro928

Awesome...thank you!!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-shoes_W0QQitemZ180290590154QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180290590154&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

These?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay to me.


----------



## MizzD

Ladies?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-black-suede...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I say  but wanted expert opinions.


----------



## MizzD

These too

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> Ladies?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-black-suede...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I say  but wanted expert opinions.



You're right, they're fake.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> You're right, they're fake.



Thank you.   I'll go and report them now and list them in the Fakes thread.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> You're right, they're fake.



Laureen,  I have a question about reporting...Can I pm you?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Of course.


----------



## Souzie

I think I may need these.  Laureen, where are you??? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I posted those in the HTF thread!  I think they are real, and I have purchased CLs from that seller before.


----------



## Souzie

^^ LOL...yeah, I just saw the link.  As always, thank you!!!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Heels-Black-Size-37-5_W0QQitemZ110290906146QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110290906146&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 ???????


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^looking good to me!


----------



## noah8077

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^looking good to me!


 

Hmmmm....I 'need' black CL's.  Don't I?


----------



## JetSetGo!

noah8077 said:


> Hmmmm....I 'need' black CL's.  Don't I?



Abso-freakin-lutely!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Can someone take a look at these please? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320300599774


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those look good june and cute!


----------



## siobhan1908

Hey,
  I need your help! I bought a pair of CL's on ebay today ( my first pair ever) but now I'm thinking theyre fake. I bought them from a seller who has 500 feedbacks all positive and she was only selling one pair so i thought it seemed genuine. She listed them for starting price £69.00 which seemed okay for a 3 day listing. I love this style and they were in my size so i thought id ask was there a buy it now price and she said i could have them for £150. I know alarm bells should have started ringing but im a poor student so the thought of having CL's for so cheap got the better of me. It was only afterwards that i noticed that the same pair from another seller in the same size sold for £328! Now I'm regretting it as having read through the thread, it seems almost certain ive been conned 
   Can you have a look anyway and give me some advice on what to do next.
    Thanks! xx
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=190253161674


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, I think they are fake.  The seller has another pair for sale right now; the exact same shoe and size.  I really hope you can get your money back.  Do a search on the ebay forum and you will find plenty of info.  Good luck.


----------



## siobhan1908

Thanks for answering. I thought so  Is it true you can get them checked for authencity at the CL stores? I read that on one of the ebay guides but im not sure if its true.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't know if you can.  They can probably confirm whether the shoes are authentic or not, but I'm not sure if they will issue anything in writing.  I would see if I could get money back from the seller first.  Also, I will post the ended auction in the fake Louboutin thread so that we can report it (might give you an edge if you have to file a claim).


----------



## javaboo

Well at least you have a listing and you can dispute it with Paypal saying they are fakes so you'll probably get your money back after a month or so. I hope you put them on your credit card. Good luck!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh yeah, good thinking, *javaboo*!  *siob*, if you put them on your credit card, call the company and see if you can do a chargeback.


----------



## more_CHOOS

can anyone authenticate these laponos?  i've been wanting a pair for sometime now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LAPONO-BOOTIE-BLACK-PATENT-35_W0QQitemZ260288876847QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260288876847&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## siobhan1908

Thanks so much for all your help! I put them on my debit card so I'm not quite sure if ill be able to do a chargeback but I'm going to call first thing in the morning ( its midnight in england at the mo) and see what i can do! I've contacted the seller also to ask for a refund but I doubt its going to be that easy so will probably have to file an ebay/paypal complaint! I was super looking forward to having a pair of CL's but I guess its back to Aldo for me now!
       Thanks again!


----------



## more_CHOOS

and these declics?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Leather-Heels-Pumps-Shoes-5_W0QQitemZ170263616534QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170263616534&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## noah8077

more_CHOOS said:


> and these declics?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Leather-Heels-Pumps-Shoes-5_W0QQitemZ170263616534QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170263616534&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
I think these were posted earlier.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Oh...just saw it...thanks NOAH!!


----------



## noah8077

Very Welcome, I have had a dull day and have been here entirely too long!!!!!


----------



## bugslife

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120303524392

They have an N near the size on the box.  Does this mean they're narrow?

THX


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're real.  Not sure if they're "narrow"; I don't think CL does that kind of sizing.


----------



## more_CHOOS

more_choos said:


> can anyone authenticate these laponos? I've been wanting a pair for sometime now...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/nib-christian-louboutin-lapono-bootie-black-patent-35_w0qqitemz260288876847qqcmdzviewitem?hash=item260288876847&_trkparms=39%3a1%7c66%3a2%7c65%3a10%7c240%3a1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
?? Thanks


----------



## more_CHOOS

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Patent-Python-Activa-Heels-37_W0QQitemZ280268812159QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280268812159&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## enigma*cr

laureenthemean said:


> Both authentic.




I thought the fakes had the tabs on the back of its heel...
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, the link doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## laureenthemean

Authentic Declics have tabs in the back.


----------



## Thestilettoe

Wow Learning alot here.  

Thanks Pros...


----------



## tflamme

Good morning dear ladies, could you please take a look at these two?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170263616534

TIA


----------



## javaboo

tflamme said:


> Good morning dear ladies, could you please take a look at these two?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Taupe-Patent-Leather-Pumps-6-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ180290949165QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170263616534
> 
> TIA



Both good and the Declic was authenticated many times before.


----------



## danae

hi ladies, is this authentic? 
thanks!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170261665663


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.


----------



## aeross

What do you think of these 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-IOWA-ZEPPA-HEELS-8_W0QQitemZ290261782716QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290261782716&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

TIA


----------



## danae

Thank you, Laureen!


----------



## javaboo

aeross said:


> What do you think of these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-IOWA-ZEPPA-HEELS-8_W0QQitemZ290261782716QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290261782716&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> TIA


  Good.


----------



## aeross

^^ Thanks Javaboo


----------



## tflamme

javaboo said:


> Both good and the Declic was authenticated many times before.


 Thank you, sorry about the Declic, the search did not work when I asked!


----------



## sara999

something about these doesn't look right? they look off balance like the heel is lower than it should be
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oh dear those do not look right at all to me either.


----------



## sara999

well and they are my dream shoe (although not my size) so i really know how the shoe is supposed to look! and that ain't it!


----------



## meggyg8r

yeah! it's like the "patent leather" is really neither patent, nor leather.  really terrible job they did on that one.


----------



## aeross

Any thoughts on these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^With only the one stock photo it's hard to say, but she's also selling fake Sometimes.


----------



## aeross

^^ush: missed those sometimes !

Thanks as ever Laureen


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thank _you_, for posting and reporting all the fakes on ebay.uk!


----------



## aeross

^^ Aww you make me blush !


----------



## hlp_28

Hi ladies, what do you think of this??? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330271562649


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hello all! do these look ok? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hello all! do these look ok? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These look good to me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Thx!


----------



## CleoCouture

Hi~
Are these authentic?  They dont say Paris on the footbed and on one shoe the Christian Louboutin at the heel is kinda blurry!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, they look okay to me, but wait for a second opinion.  The blurriness and lack of "Paris" don't mean anything.


----------



## CleoCouture

Thanks!  I'm sure they're authentic then!


----------



## more_CHOOS

please hurry!  thx

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110289788105&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^Looks good, MC! Good luck!


----------



## laureenthemean

Just checking on these b/c I've never seen the color combo and the seller is new:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## kaeleigh

laureenthemean said:


> Just checking on these b/c I've never seen the color combo and the seller is new:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ACTIVA-Platform-Shoes-40-10_W0QQitemZ320301826372QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320301826372&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Not sure if they are real or not. Just wanted to let you know she has another pair of Activa's listed now. Thought it might help you.
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## noah8077

CleoCouture said:


> Hi~
> Are these authentic? They dont say Paris on the footbed and on one shoe the Christian Louboutin at the heel is kinda blurry!


 
Is there a reason why the signature is thicker on one shoe than the other?


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Just checking on these b/c I've never seen the color combo and the seller is new:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I've never seen those before either. The Pythons look okay to me, but perhaps someone who has these can help.


----------



## javaboo

*Laureen*: They look find to me. Actually all her shoes looks ok to me and they are consistent. The only thing is she's a newbie so I would try to communicate with her and get a feel first before bidding. If she doesn't respond then I would forget about it.

*Cleo*: Laureen is right and those are authentic. I have a pair of fontantetes and the insoles are like that.

*Noah*: Sometimes they don't cleanly stamp the logo on the shoe. I have had shoes that are stamped differently. Its all hand done so its not perfect.


----------



## Stinas

more_CHOOS said:


> please hurry!  thx
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110289788105&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123





laureenthemean said:


> Just checking on these b/c I've never seen the color combo and the seller is new:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I was thinking the same thing.  She also has the black patent with python that look ok to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks kaeleigh, Jet, javaboo, and Stinas!


----------



## Dulcet

Hi ladies, how do these look?  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those have been reported in the fakes thread.


----------



## singtong

please tell me that these are ok, I am thinking that they are probably mighty used because they are not showing the sole, but I kind of put an offer on thinking that it would be too low.... :/ oh oh, i think that I should have asked for full details first!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220283658451


thanks x


----------



## noah8077

javaboo said:


> *Noah*: Sometimes they don't cleanly stamp the logo on the shoe. I have had shoes that are stamped differently. Its all hand done so its not perfect.


 
Thanks for that info, now I know!


----------



## LavenderIce

singtong said:


> please tell me that these are ok, I am thinking that they are probably mighty used because they are not showing the sole, but I kind of put an offer on thinking that it would be too low.... :/ oh oh, i think that I should have asked for full details first!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220283658451
> 
> 
> thanks x


 
They look real.  Looks like they might have got them on sale because of the black line on it.


----------



## singtong

thanks lavender x


----------



## laureenthemean

singtong said:


> please tell me that these are ok, I am thinking that they are probably mighty used because they are not showing the sole, but I kind of put an offer on thinking that it would be too low.... :/ oh oh, i think that I should have asked for full details first!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220283658451
> 
> 
> thanks x



I think you're right; they're probably used.  You got a good price, though!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks *Stinas and JSG*!  My cousin purchased those HELMUTS for a steal.  Seller agreed to BIN for $275!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Wow, congrats!


----------



## singtong

hey what do you think of these? for that price, i think i'm going to get them...if they are real!!! 

going CL mad at the mo!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

x x x


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look good. Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## mlm4485

Can you please authenticate these before I pay?  Should I ask for more pics?  Thanks! http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ those look ok


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, are they authentic
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=250297814253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


Thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, what do you guys think?  That last picture looks suspicious...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, what do you guys think? That last picture looks suspicious...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ250297806223QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250297806223&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 These look very strange to me.... KWIM?


----------



## chanell0ve

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, what do you guys think?  That last picture looks suspicious...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ250297806223QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250297806223&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


^^ any input? Its on my watchlist and i don't want to bid if its fake


----------



## miceju

jopapeto said:


> Hello, are they authentic
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250297814253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> 
> Thank you


 
Yeah I was wondering about these as well.... Laureen are you the city girl expert?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, *lovely&amazing* is, actually!  I am not good with City Girls, but I'm sure L&A will be along shortly.


----------



## miceju

oh oups sorry!!! It's just that I'm really bad at this style, but lately I've felt a city girl craving coming up   and I really want them to be authentic...


----------



## aeross

Compared to pair I know are real on ebay, they looked a little wrong in certain areas 

*L&A* will know more, might be worth PMing her ?


----------



## LaDonna

are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LouBo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## palmbeachdiva

I want to check just in case before bidding....

do these look ok?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280267443627&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## laureenthemean

These Pigalles don't look right to me:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## heat97

^^ i agree something is def off.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, same salesman that the city girl which I see had its cancelled advertisement. good or fake?
Thank for all
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-nav...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## miceju

^ I think that pretty much gives it away! I'm not sure about her other shoes though...


----------



## miceju

I found these blings
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150296701225&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:IE:1123

At first there was just the stock photo, but she added the other one, when I asked her for more photos. Do you think they're authentic? I don't want to report her if they're good, of course...


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ really hard to say from that one new photo.  From the fact that she only put one more up (which may not even be her photo) and is using the stock photo, I would say no, but I don't know about reporting her yet.  I would definitely stay away from the auction, however.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ ita


----------



## miceju

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ really hard to say from that one new photo. From the fact that she only put one more up (which may not even be her photo) and is using the stock photo, I would say no, but I don't know about reporting her yet. I would definitely stay away from the auction, however.


 
sure me too! just didn't feel good about reporting her... I do agree with you on the second photo cos I kinda feel I've seen it before on ebay, but no hard proof...


----------



## lovely&amazing

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Haha, *lovely&amazing* is, actually! I am not good with City Girls, but I'm sure L&A will be along shortly.


 
Here I am...Good Morning!

I followed the City Girl link and they are down...may have been reported already??


----------



## lovely&amazing

laureenthemean said:


> These Pigalles don't look right to me:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-PIGALLE-37-37-5_W0QQitemZ290262425581QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
These are def. fake


----------



## jopapeto

would like to buy my third pair of louboutin to me, the pigalle 5''my size is one 6, they are Black patent , what think one 5,5 is good or my size normal.There is celebshoes

Please help me
Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## heat97

^^^ i am not sure I am answering correctly, but Celebshoes is an authentic seller of CL's ---- as far as sizing goes, i will let the experts give their advice..


----------



## MizzD

Umm...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Brand-New-In...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

:s


----------



## heat97

im going to go with  based on the 1 photo ^^


----------



## MizzD

heat97 said:


> im going to go with  based on the 1 photo ^^



Exactly.  Most of the CLs listed on the Australian ebay are fakes!


----------



## laureenthemean

miceju said:


> I found these blings
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150296701225&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:IE:1123
> 
> At first there was just the stock photo, but she added the other one, when I asked her for more photos. Do you think they're authentic? I don't want to report her if they're good, of course...



I am not sure about those, but the Very Noeuds this seller has listed are fake for sure.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jopapeto said:


> would like to buy my third pair of louboutin to me, the pigalle 5''my size is one 6, they are Black patent , what think one 5,5 is good or my size normal.There is celebshoes
> 
> Please help me
> Thanks a lot everyone




celebshoes sell authentic shoes. 

You should take your normal shoes size (not your CL size) in the Pigalles.


----------



## JetSetGo!

MizzD said:


> Umm...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Brand-New-In...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> :s



Hideous and fake!


----------



## jh4200

What do you guys think about these activas?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180290215895


----------



## javaboo

jh4200 said:


> What do you guys think about these activas?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180290215895



Looks good to me, my activa only has the louboutin stamp on it too.


----------



## jh4200

Thank you!  I thought they were good, but I always try to confirm if it's a style I don't know that well.


----------



## NonieAUA

Hi y'all! Could you take a look at these? Look legit? And does anyone know if this style is true to size or runs smaller??
TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.nl/Black-Lapono-Chr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ those Laponos look good to me, but wait for second opinion!...also they run really small.  I normally take a 35 in most CL's but I could almost fit a 36.5 with a little bit of padding...I'd say go up one size from your normal.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they are authentic.  This style runs very small; many have gone up a whole size.


----------



## teepeechu

Can you guys authenticate these for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260290036285

Thank you


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, can you say to me what you think of these good photographs or  fake. I think good but would like your opinion.


----------



## siobhan1908

What do you think of these? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## carma

hi, i am carma and a member of this forum and tryng to help the people whos item have been removed from ebay due to false reports. if your ebay auction have been removed due to false reports please contact the attorney below.. this attorney is the representive of the CL trademark brand...

 NO MORE ADVERTISING


----------



## po0hping

siobhan1908 said:


> What do you think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Very-Prive-Heels-sz-39_W0QQitemZ180292196002QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180292196002&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Fake looking.  The pictures don't even look like the same shoe, one looks patent and the other looks satin (but maybe its the lighting).


----------



## NonieAUA

Okay, thanks. I've found a size larger. Looks good??
http://cgi.ebay.nl/Christian-Loubou...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

ANd what do you think of the price?? TIA!


----------



## morfoula

carma said:


> hi, i am carma and a member of this forum and tryng to help the people whos item have been removed from ebay due to false reports. If your ebay auction have been removed due to false reports please contact the attorney below.. This attorney is the representive of the cl trademark brand...
> 
> No more advertising


 
haha


----------



## heat97

lol^^^


----------



## javaboo

teepeechu said:


> Can you guys authenticate these for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260290036285
> 
> Thank you



Good.




siobhan1908 said:


> What do you think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Very-Prive-Heels-sz-39_W0QQitemZ180292196002QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180292196002&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Fake.




NonieAUA said:


> Okay, thanks. I've found a size larger. Looks good??
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Lapono-Patent-Boots-Shoe-38-5_W0QQitemZ120295028467QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
> 
> ANd what do you think of the price?? TIA!



This seller sells authentic stuff.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay *javaboo*!


----------



## carma

sorry for the first post but i am just trying to help people just as you people are and i do have a link this is from the goverment trademark link... please see link below.. to prove the information is accurate.. so if your auction has been removed due to false reports please contact the representive of the rights owner... and i am not a troll or anything i am just tryng to help people just as you are... and the link below is a official goverment site...

http://tarr.uspto.gov/servlet/tarr?regser=serial&entry=74326084
more information..

google the rights owner attorney name for more information..


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ One post is plenty, thanks.


----------



## Swanky

DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS THREAD THIS IS NOT ON TOPIC._ It's for inquiring about authenticit goods ONLY._
You WILL be banned if you cannot follow simple rules like this.
FINAL request.
Another thing, we DO NOT allow any member {this includes me} to post the same thing more than once.  DO NOT post the same comments repeatedly.


----------



## lulabee

^^


----------



## carma

This is a blog and if i am banned for nothing but just blogging then you can be reported to the better business burea


----------



## MizzD

carma said:


> This is a blog and if i am banned for nothing but just blogging then you can be reported to the better business burea



1. This is not a "business."  So BBB would do nothing but laugh at you.  
2.  You are soliciting and spamming which is against forum rules.  "Also Keep threads on topic. Start threads in the most appropriate forums." is another rule.


BACK TO TOPIC: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Real?


----------



## lulabee

carma said:


> This is a blog and if i am banned for nothing but just blogging then you can be reported to the better business burea


 Sorry...uh...carma was it? Threats will not get you very far around here. Perhaps you'd be more comfortable elsewhere?


----------



## Swanky

LMAO!!!
You're not "blogging", this website is a spin off of Megs' blog.  That reads: MEG'S blog, not carma's blog but MEG'S blog.

buh bye now


----------



## lulabee

You so rock *Swanky*!


----------



## Swanky

In all seriousness, maybe she COULD'VE helped. . . but her unwillingness to just listen for half a second about posting in a more appropriate place sealed her fate.

Wonder how'd she like it if I came to her house and repeatedly put her bras in the drawer next to the kitchen sink even though she warned me over and over again not to? 

just sayin'


----------



## lulabee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> In all seriousness, maybe she COULD'VE helped. . . but her unwillingness to just listen for half a second about posting in a more appropriate place sealed her fate.
> 
> Wonder how'd she like it if I came to her house and repeatedly put her bras in the drawer next to the kitchen sink even though she warned me over and over again not to?
> 
> just sayin'


 I can't breathe I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=280267656279

Hi Ladies - Are these real?  Just concerned as I'm the only bidder and hope I'm not bidding on fakes...and if they are real, now there will probably be more bidders!  TIA!


----------



## javaboo

MizzD said:


> BACK TO TOPIC: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Balacorta-Patent-Flats_W0QQitemZ130257256614QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130257256614&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Real?



Look good to me, don't think they've faked these yet.


----------



## javaboo

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=280267656279
> 
> Hi Ladies - Are these real?  Just concerned as I'm the only bidder and hope I'm not bidding on fakes...and if they are real, now there will probably be more bidders!  TIA!



I have these and love them! They look good to me. Their title wasn't effective (so that is probably why they don't have any bids), they should have wrote: "Christian Louboutin Simple Pump 100" rather than 'round toe pump'.


----------



## christine0628

javaboo said:


> I have these and love them! They look good to me. Their title wasn't effective (so that is probably why they don't have any bids), they should have wrote: "Christian Louboutin Simple Pump 100" rather than 'round toe pump'.


 
Thanks Javaboo!


----------



## carma2

sure i can help and dont plan on going any where you just banned me for no reason.. i was only responding to the comment that were posted about me.. and you keep telling me to stop posting in that section.. how about i start my own thread.. is that cool mother of three


----------



## lulabee

What do you all think of this sellers wares?
victoryride70


----------



## lulabee

carma2 said:


> sure i can help and dont plan on going any where you just banned me for no reason.. i was only responding to the comment that were posted about me.. and you keep telling me to stop posting in that section.. how about i start my own thread.. is that cool mother of three


 Yes please do start your own thread! It will be the one that no one with half a brain looks at. Please stop spamming our _relevant_ threads.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Why-oh-why do people keep starting drama here?? I mean _damn_!!

*Lula-Baby*! I'm feeling like that lot is a bit suspicious...not enough to condemn, just enough to tell everyone I love here to not bid on them.


----------



## lulabee

^^ Yes many of them look suspish. The Drapidays are being faked and sold on ioffer as well.


----------



## javaboo

lulabee said:


> What do you all think of this sellers wares?
> victoryride70



Although the shoes looks good to me, I'm skeptical about buying them from this person. They do not have enough feedback plus I'm not sure if they got pictures from else where. Its best to communicate with the buyer first before bidding...maybe ask for more photos. If you MUST buy them I would put everything on a cc just in case things go wrong.

Can one of the other ladies, please take another look at the shoes just to make sure.


----------



## po0hping

lulabee said:


> What do you all think of this sellers wares?
> victoryride70



I've seen the very noeuds in that color before at NM at Stanford but I'm not an expert on that style.

The NP wrongly listed as Catenitas don't seem right to me though.


----------



## javaboo

I think the white NP are just squashed so they look kinda off in one of the pictures. The shape + heels look right to me though.


----------



## lulabee

^^ Thanks for the input ladies! Any one else have any opinions?


----------



## po0hping

javaboo said:


> I think the white NP are just squashed so they look kinda off in one of the pictures. The shape + heels look right to me though.



You're right javaboo.  The look right in some pics but weird in the others.  I've never seen them squished before.  I've seen various wear and tear on CLs this is a new one for me


----------



## laureenthemean

lulabee said:


> What do you all think of this sellers wares?
> victoryride70



The Very Noeuds look real to me; not sure about the rest.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Wasn't someone wondering about these City Girls??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-City-Girl-size-36_W0QQitemZ250298685113QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250298685113&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

They're the real deal!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh good!  That seller has some other lovely Louboutins for sale, but I didn't want to post them in the deals section if the City Girls were fake.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, whereas think that these city girl good or fake ????? please tell me


----------



## natassha68

javaboo said:


> Although the shoes looks good to me, I'm skeptical about buying them from this person. They do not have enough feedback plus I'm not sure if they got pictures from else where. Its best to communicate with the buyer first before bidding...maybe ask for more photos. If you MUST buy them I would put everything on a cc just in case things go wrong.
> 
> Can one of the other ladies, please take another look at the shoes just to make sure.



Java - I have these, and they look good to me, but same as you, its the feedback thing Im worried about... but again, we all have to start somewhere. right?


----------



## javaboo

Yep we do *Nat*! I just want to let anyone who wants to purchase them to proceed with caution!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks ladies! It really wasn't the Noeuds that had me scratching my head. I was really wondering if anyone owned the Drapidays or Armadillos to compare these to?


----------



## JetSetGo!

The pix of the shoes look good, it's just the issues Java brought up that would make me hesitate a purchase.


----------



## lovely&amazing

jopapeto said:


> Hello, whereas think that these city girl good or fake ????? please tell me


 
They're good. Buy them.


----------



## jopapeto

Thank you very much for the answer, I bought them.
Thanks Lovely


----------



## morfoula

aare these??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250298656721&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BIN_IT&refitem=250298685113&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%26itu%3DUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4


----------



## javaboo

Those are good


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hello ladies! What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-suede-CHR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## natassha68

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hello ladies! What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-suede-CHR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



the cut seems off to me, what do you all think??


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hello ladies! What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-suede-CHR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Fake, stay away!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx!!


----------



## MizzD

carma2 said:


> sure i can help and dont plan on going any where you just banned me for no reason.. i was only responding to the comment that were posted about me.. and you keep telling me to stop posting in that section.. how about i start my own thread.. is that cool mother of three



The only thing you are "helping" us to do is laugh at you.  Your threatening to report TPF to the BBB had me in stitches!!  
=================================================
So what do you ladies make of these?  They look weird to me.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Gold-...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Love these-are they OK?


----------



## javaboo

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopord-HELMUT-NEW-Size-39_W0QQitemZ150297439333QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Love these-are they OK?



Those are good. This seller is a TPF in the Chanel forum.


----------



## **shoelover**

Ladies need your input on these...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

do you think these would fit? ...have a pair of MM in patent and there tight in the toe box so do you think a size 4 would fit...and i'm armed with the insoles..foot petals etc.

thank you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ The shoes look good to me, but I would wait for another opinion to be safe.


----------



## ashakes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170257598272

Somebody bought these, but they look off to me, especially the color and box.  I'm not familiar w/ the City Girl at all though.  Opinions?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those look off to me too. That leather is way different.


----------



## ashakes

Thanks JSG!  That's what I thought, but I just wanted to ask since I don't own that particular style.


----------



## **shoelover**

Thanks Jet..


----------



## lovely&amazing

ashakes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170257598272
> 
> Somebody bought these, but they look off to me, especially the color and box. I'm not familiar w/ the City Girl at all though. Opinions?


 
These are completely fake.


----------



## Trex

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180287000600

 I would like to know if these are authentic.  Thanks bunches!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Those are real!


----------



## ronsdiva

Are these helmuts authentic? Have they been around since 2003? The seller has been around since 2006, but only has feedback of 3 and mentions getting these in a 2003 runway show.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250298348820

I also want to authenticate these activas. They look good to me, but I am not as familiar with this style.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320301816896


----------



## JetSetGo!

Both look fine to me.


----------



## aeross

^^ I agree they are real. I haven't seen the Helmut or that particular color scheme of Activa faked


----------



## ashakes

lovely&amazing said:


> These are completely fake.


Thanks for confirming as well!  I already told the buyer and she stopped the payment.


----------



## ronsdiva

Thanks Jetset & Aeross.


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Are these OK?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## po0hping

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-WINE-PATENT-ROLANDO-PUMPS-40_W0QQitemZ270277572126QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270277572126&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Are these OK?



I second laureen


----------



## christine0628

Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## singtong

hey what do you think of these, she says that they are rolando, but they are DEFINATELY not, but I'm wondering whether they are actually declics? She's very clever with her photo angle..... hmm....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320303069716

thanks x x x


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Whatever they're supposed to be, they're fake.


----------



## singtong

thanks thats what I thought, the faked rolandos are , they're not even trying now, but people are still buying.....


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hello Ladies, Need some help with Authentication. I'm saying Authentic.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220282545141

What do ya think???


----------



## lovely&amazing

^I think it's gone baby gone...


----------



## lovely&amazing

jopapeto said:


> Thank you very much for the answer, I bought them.
> Thanks Lovely


 
Yay!!! Well done, *Jopapeto*!! You will _love_ them!!!


----------



## carlinha

singtong said:


> hey what do you think of these, she says that they are rolando, but they are DEFINATELY not, but I'm wondering whether they are actually declics? She's very clever with her photo angle..... hmm....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320303069716
> 
> thanks x x x



ooh these are the popular EB suede Rolando/Declic combo... the fakers can't seem to figure out the characteristics for each shoe (or not know there are 2 styles), and so they combine both into ONE SHOE!

FAKE FAKE FAKE!!!!  i almost fell for these too... they look soooo good, if you don't know what to look for in each shoe....


----------



## JetSetGo!

carlinha said:


> ooh these are the popular EB suede Rolando/Declic combo...


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hello Ladies, Need some help with Authentication. I'm saying Authentic.
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220282545141
> 
> What do ya think???



Help me out please i have to pay for them now!!!!!


----------



## techie81

^^ They look fine to me, but I would definitely wait for a second opinion.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

techie81 said:


> ^^ They look fine to me, but I would definitely wait for a second opinion.



Your somewhat unsure???


----------



## techie81

Not that I'm not sure, I just don't feel comfortable giving total authentication because I don't know all the signs of fakes to look for in Rolandos.  I'm just basing it on holding my suede Rolandos and comparing them that way...hehe.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

techie81 said:


> Not that I'm not sure, I just don't feel comfortable giving total authentication because I don't know all the signs of fakes to look for in Rolandos.  I'm just basing it on holding my suede Rolandos and comparing them that way...hehe.



Ok i hope someone checks these quick


----------



## lovely&amazing

I say go for it, pay for them and post pics when you get them.  Pay by credit card so you can get your money back if you get diddled...

They look okay based on those pics.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Ok thanks so much ladies, your the best. Cheers... Tia


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> Help me out please i have to pay for them now!!!!!


They don't look quite right to me.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> They don't look quite right to me.



Seriously how??


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230292318751&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I figure this seller is alright.  What is/was the normal price on these?  Can they be found anywhere else but ebay?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Laureen help me out here..... I don't know what to do.  Tia


----------



## carlinha

sinfulgoddess said:


> Help me out please i have to pay for them now!!!!!



they look good to me also


----------



## sinfulgoddess

carlinha said:


> they look good to me also



Oh my goodness, what do i do?


----------



## carlinha

sinfulgoddess said:


> Oh my goodness, what do i do?



ask laureen what is bothering her about it?  the silhouette seems right, the seams, the tip, the placement of the louboutin label insole....


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> Seriously how??


I'm not sure; there are a couple details I'm not sure about, but it might be due to camera angles.  I know that the earlier fake black Rolandos look better than the newer fakes, though.  Sorry, I can't really give you a definitive answer.  Maybe you could do what *lovely* suggested...

Specifically, I would like a close-up of the inside. It looks like it might be the wrong kind of leather, maybe.  Also, the silhouette seems like it might be a little off, and the toe looks a little too low and rounded...Again, I can't really say for sure from the camera angles.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Ok cross my fingers i guess. Thanks for your help Ladies.. Tia


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Alright, after looking at the for the past several minutes and comparing them to mine, I'm going to lean toward authentic.  Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Alright, after looking at the for the past several minutes and comparing them to mine, I'm going to lean toward authentic.  Please let us know how it turns out.



Thanks Laureen, i'll definitely let you know..... Tia


----------



## techie81

Good luck!!!


----------



## noah8077

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230292318751&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I figure this seller is alright. What is/was the normal price on these? Can they be found anywhere else but ebay?


 
Bump... I made an offer and wanted to know before I moved forward.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Noah*, she is totally legit


----------



## noah8077

lovely&amazing said:


> *Noah*, she is totally legit


 Thanks, do you know anything about the price?


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> Thanks, do you know anything about the price?


 
I would guess them to be inflated by maybe $100 or so but I don't think you are going to find them anywhere else and she knows that.  At least you'll know you're getting authentic and try getting a few bucks off through live.com. Good luck...hope you get them!


----------



## techie81

Isn't that pretty close to retail?  I could've sworn those VPs broke $800...


----------



## noah8077

lovely&amazing said:


> I would guess them to be inflated by maybe $100 or so but I don't think you are going to find them anywhere else and she knows that. At least you'll know you're getting authentic and try getting a few bucks off through live.com. Good luck...hope you get them!


 

Ah ha, thanks!  And you are absolutely L & A!


----------



## JetSetGo!

sinfulgoddess said:


> Ok cross my fingers i guess. Thanks for your help Ladies.. Tia




These look good to me.


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> Ah ha, thanks! And you are absolutely L & A!


 
Thank _you_...


----------



## laureenthemean

techie81 said:


> Isn't that pretty close to retail?  I could've sworn those VPs broke $800...


 I'm pretty sure the retail on these is $770, same as the kid leather and patent VPs.


----------



## carlinha

i think the new retail price for VPs (the new styles coming out for the fall season) is $845, just to put it in perspective... so yes they are inflated if considering the season they came out in, but very comparable to how it will be priced currently


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Techie, Laureen, and Carlinha... I didn't want to overpay.  You guys are on it!


----------



## techie81

carlinha said:


> i think the new retail price for VPs (the new styles coming out for the fall season) is $845, just to put it in perspective... so yes they are inflated if considering the season they came out in, but very comparable to how it will be priced currently



Yeah, I think that's how much Peter Tay said the purple VPs were.


----------



## rdgldy

and Peter said the CLs are all going up in January !!!!!!


----------



## techie81

rdgldy said:


> and Peter said the CLs are all going up in January !!!!!!


----------



## miceju

Hi all, 
do you think these are authentic? I can't recall ever having seen that colour, but don't know if that's a good or bad thing...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110292350431&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## aeross

^^ Given we both lurk in the naming and shaming fakes thread *miceju, *it's probably a good thing you haven't seen them before 

I think they look good. I've seen one pair before on ebay. If they were my size I'd buy !


----------



## lovely&amazing

miceju said:


> Hi all,
> do you think these are authentic? I can't recall ever having seen that colour, but don't know if that's a good or bad thing...
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110292350431&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
While I haven't seen that colour, the cut looks good  They are actually quite pretty!


----------



## shoecrazy

noah8077 said:


> Thanks Techie, Laureen, and Carlinha... I didn't want to overpay.  You guys are on it!



I just wanted to warn you - that seller definitely sells authentic stuff but I had a sort of bad experience with her. I bought a pair of Marni sandals from her for $400 and there was a seam that was coming unglued (where the shoe attached to the sole). I contacted the seller and she refused to do anything about it.

They didn't look good on me so I resold them a week later, disclosing the defect. They only went for $265.

Maybe I overpaid and that's why I lost so much money, but I don't want to deal with this seller again because I found her to be unreasonable and I don't usually consider myself that picky when it comes to small defects with eBay purchases.


----------



## bagpunk

i just bought these and was absolutely sure that they are OK. but i have been wrong before, so i need you gals to comment if that's OK. i think these are camel? not nude? they are not as pink? which is what i have been looking for. they are decollette?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300260978488

thanks!!


----------



## heat97

^^^ the listing was removed?


----------



## miceju




----------



## miceju




----------



## miceju

Please tell me these above are real!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

bagpunk said:


> i just bought these and was absolutely sure that they are OK. but i have been wrong before, so i need you gals to comment if that's OK. i think these are camel? not nude? they are not as pink? which is what i have been looking for. they are decollette?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300260978488
> 
> thanks!!




These look fine to me.


----------



## bagpunk

thanks JSG
they are decollette yes? they are camel yes?
is $360 fair for these? (worn for photo shoot etc with "shadow" and some rouge - what do they mean anyway...?)
thanks again!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300260978488



JetSetGo! said:


> These look fine to me.


----------



## miceju

Could anyone please please take a look at the photos I've posted earlier? They should be decolletes and I really need to know if they're authentic. My gut instinct is that they're good but I need to be sure before I start wearing them...


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ sorry! I was going to respond earlier and got distracted. They look perfect to me. Enjoy!


----------



## JetSetGo!

bagpunk said:


> thanks JSG
> they are decollette yes? they are camel yes?
> is $360 fair for these? (worn for photo shoot etc with "shadow" and some rouge - what do they mean anyway...?)
> thanks again!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300260978488



Yes to Camel Decollete, and yes that's a great price.
I don't know about the rest!


----------



## miceju

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ sorry! I was going to respond earlier and got distracted. They look perfect to me. Enjoy!


 
Thank you sooooo much Jet You just made my day!
I bought them earlier this afternoon from a seller on a Scandinavian auction page and I love them so so much!!


----------



## Katykit01

The Pigalle 100mm...are they real? Never seen this style before...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pewter-Pigalle-100-Heels-38-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ190254219700QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190254219700&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2764wt_0


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely real.  Mushroom_city sells authentic.  Those are one of the graffiti style Pigalles.


----------



## Katykit01

Thanks!


----------



## Leescah

Hola! Think I posted about these before but I cannot find it.... so just checking again really.... 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290261564260&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^I am pretty sure that seller is legit. But, perhaps someone else will want to weigh in too.


----------



## jopapeto

Good evening, that think of this
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/LOUBOUTIN-D...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and this
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/NIB-Christi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Katykit01

Can anyone help me out with this post....I have been looking for a pair of these for quite sometime now and found one however I feel this may be too good to be true 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140269312750#ht_500wt_0


----------



## laureenthemean

jopapeto said:


> Good evening, that think of this
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/LOUBOUTIN-DK-RED-PATENT-LEATHER-PUMP-HEEL-SZ-36-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ380066434537QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and this
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/NIB-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Red-Patent-Pumps-PIGALLE-36-5_W0QQitemZ170262578452QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Katykit01 said:


> Can anyone help me out with this post....I have been looking for a pair of these for quite sometime now and found one however I feel this may be too good to be true
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140269312750#ht_500wt_0



These all look okay to me.  The whipsnake is not nearly as popular as python, so it makes sense they would go for less.  I think the retail price may be cheaper than python as well, but I'm not sure.


----------



## glamgrl921

Leescah said:


> Hola! Think I posted about these before but I cannot find it.... so just checking again really....
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290261564260&fromMakeTrack=true



Hope you get them Leescah (that is, if they're real)!!!!!!!!


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190253950284

Hi Ladies!  Can you help me out with these, please? 

And just so I know, when in the sizing guide it says TTS, half size up, etc., that means:

TTS = If you are 8.5 US, TTS would be 38.5 in CLs
1/2 size up = If you are 8.5 US, 1/2 size up would be 39
Full size up = If you are 8.5 US, full size up would be 39.5

This is my understanding in regards to the sizing guide, but I just want to make sure!  Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## bagpunk

bagpunk said:


> thanks JSG
> they are decollette yes? they are camel yes?
> is $360 fair for these? (worn for photo shoot etc with "shadow" and some rouge - what do they mean anyway...?)
> thanks again!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300260978488




seller said the "shadow" is some kind of faint watermark-like thing under the patent layer. she did not explain the rouge. but i guess it is a bit of red somewhere...? these are not new and have been worn with scuffing on their soles.

thanks JSG!


----------



## laureenthemean

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190253950284
> 
> Hi Ladies!  Can you help me out with these, please?
> 
> And just so I know, when in the sizing guide it says TTS, half size up, etc., that means:
> 
> TTS = If you are 8.5 US, TTS would be 38.5 in CLs
> 1/2 size up = If you are 8.5 US, 1/2 size up would be 39
> Full size up = If you are 8.5 US, full size up would be 39.5
> 
> This is my understanding in regards to the sizing guide, but I just want to make sure!  Thanks again for all your help!


These are authentic, and you are correct about the sizing.


----------



## christine0628

laureenthemean said:


> These are authentic, and you are correct about the sizing.


 
You rock, Laureen! Thanks!


----------



## Leescah

glamgrl921 said:


> Hope you get them Leescah (that is, if they're real)!!!!!!!!


 
I can't quite believe it. Those shoes have been listed and re-listed forever - I've been watching them for aaaaages but wanted to wait until after the NYC meetup to see if I got a pair then. And now someone has bought them. After all that time, someone has bought them overnight just as I was about to get them. I really REALLY cannot believe my crappy luck with this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Anyway sorry whinge over. *sniff*


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, I'm sure you'll find another pair in your size!


----------



## laureenthemean

What do you guys think of this seller?  Fake mixed with real?


----------



## jopapeto

lovely&amazing said:


> Yay!!! Well done, *Jopapeto*!! You will _love_ them!!!


 Hi,I received them they are super beautiful.
Lovely Thank you for your answers and your interest. Jo


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> What do you guys think of this seller?  Fake mixed with real?



which seller?


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> What do you guys think of this seller? Fake mixed with real?


 You forgot the link laureen my love.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Leescah said:


> I can't quite believe it. Those shoes have been listed and re-listed forever - I've been watching them for aaaaages but wanted to wait until after the NYC meetup to see if I got a pair then. And now someone has bought them. After all that time, someone has bought them overnight just as I was about to get them. I really REALLY cannot believe my crappy luck with this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway sorry whinge over. *sniff*




OMG!!!! That is so crazy!!!! 
Another pair will pop up, don't worry.


----------



## lulabee

What do we think of these?
bmergomom-270279629606


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fakey, fake, fake, straight outta Faketown.


----------



## jopapeto

Hi, Hello, that think of this and size normal or not. Fake or not ?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-IN-BOX-CH...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ylime

jopapeto said:


> Hi, Hello, that think of this and size normal or not. Fake or not ?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-IN-BOX-CH...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



They look fake to me. That, and the price is too good to be true for new VPs.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jopapeto said:


> Hi, Hello, that think of this and size normal or not. Fake or not ?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-IN-BOX-CH...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



These are fake.


----------



## jopapeto

JetSetGo! said:


> These are fake.


Thanks JetSetGo for your fast answer.
and thanks Ylime
Jo


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> Fakey, fake, fake, straight outta Faketown.


 That's what I thought. I'm going to post in fakey thread.


----------



## Leescah

These aren't my size but I was wondering more about the seller in particular - because I just emailed her to ask if she happened to have a pair in my size (just on the off chance - hey I'm desperate ok?!) and she's just replied to say that if I am VERY interested then she may be able to get them for me. Sounds dodgy in my eyes, but for all I know she might be a reputable seller I didn't know about - so, thoughts please? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250282930102&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## singtong

what on earth are these shoes? they dont look like rolandos to me?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

x x


----------



## lulabee

Leescah said:


> These aren't my size but I was wondering more about the seller in particular - because I just emailed her to ask if she happened to have a pair in my size (just on the off chance - hey I'm desperate ok?!) and she's just replied to say that if I am VERY interested then she may be able to get them for me. Sounds dodgy in my eyes, but for all I know she might be a reputable seller I didn't know about - so, thoughts please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250282930102&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


So far as I've seen she is a reputable seller.


----------



## lulabee

singtong said:


> what on earth are these shoes? they dont look like rolandos to me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-ROLANDO-SIZE-UK5-EURO-38_W0QQitemZ170265901762QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170265901762&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> x x


 Fake Rolandos is what they appear to be.


----------



## laureenthemean

laureenthemean said:


> What do you guys think of this seller?  Fake mixed with real?



Eek, sorry!  http://stores.ebay.com/The-In-Vogue


----------



## lulabee

^^ I've always been curious of this seller. All the stock photos, the abundance of newer styles, some not released still on pre-order at the stores.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, and some of them are just stock photos.  I don't know, I have no idea how to tell between the fake and real Altadamas, although they do have some authentic-looking, not-so-popular, older styles like the La Falaise and Passmule.


----------



## lulabee

^^ I keep looking on ioffer to see if any of the sellers have put up any real photos of the fake Altadamas. So far I've only seen stock photos there. I wonder where they are getting all the Orlans they have up for pre-order.


----------



## lulabee

^^ Ok here's two ioffer listings for the Altadamas. First one has a non-stock photo.http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-Altadama-watersnake-in-beige-71886256 http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-altadama-watersnake-exotic-skin-71747911


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, I'm not positive, but I think those photos are stolen.


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230292318751&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I figure this seller is alright.  What is/was the normal price on these?  Can they be found anywhere else but ebay?



I'm probably a little late but here goes!  Those are real, however, the retail price is lower than that BIN price.  Brick and mortar Saks has it.


----------



## **shoelover**

are these the real deal?

http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Suede-Leather-ROLANDO-shoes--68123996

thank you.


----------



## JuneHawk

**shoelover** said:


> are these the real deal?
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Suede-Leather-ROLANDO-shoes--68123996
> 
> thank you.



Nope


----------



## lulabee

**shoelover** said:


> are these the real deal?
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Suede-Leather-ROLANDO-shoes--68123996
> 
> thank you.


 Sorry fakes. A good rule of thumb is, if it's on ioffer it's fake.


----------



## **shoelover**

when will these EB comes my way.. 
thanks June for letting me know. The search will continue on then..


----------



## JuneHawk

**shoelover** said:


> when will these EB comes my way..
> thanks June for letting me know. The search will continue on then..




They pop up on ebay every now and then.


----------



## **shoelover**

June I've been looking for so long now that I've had no joy. I've even rang all the boutiques in London no luck...


----------



## carlinha

singtong said:


> what on earth are these shoes? they dont look like rolandos to me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-ROLANDO-SIZE-UK5-EURO-38_W0QQitemZ170265901762QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170265901762&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> x x



GIRL, where have you been!??!!  this is the new style called rollic or decolando... they are the next hottest thing by CL....


NOT!!!!  (i hope you get my sarcasm... fake fake stay away)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^


----------



## JetSetGo!

_Decolando....rollic._...


----------



## lovely&amazing

forgive me if these have been posted...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Peep-Toe-Very-Prive-38_W0QQitemZ120310161133QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120310161133&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

and these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LACE-GOLD-SATIN-HEELS-sz-36_W0QQitemZ150298606182QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150298606182&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I know some were being faked...


----------



## noah8077

JuneHawk said:


> I'm probably a little late but here goes! Those are real, however, the retail price is lower than that BIN price. Brick and mortar Saks has it.


 
What is Saks price?


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> forgive me if these have been posted...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Peep-Toe-Very-Prive-38_W0QQitemZ120310161133QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120310161133&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Ick, those do not look good.  The stamp looks like it's about 1/4 inch deep!



lovely&amazing said:


> and these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LACE-GOLD-SATIN-HEELS-sz-36_W0QQitemZ150298606182QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150298606182&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I know some were being faked...



These look okay to me, but maybe wait for a second opinion.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG if these are real I am going to be very hurt!

http://cgi.ebay.com/L-Auth-CHRISTIA...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they are authentic.  Decadestwo sells other authentic stuff.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They are gone bye bye!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ those look kind of bad.  i don't own any but the cut looks off to me


----------



## ally143

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ARCHITEK-Red-Platform-Pump-36_W0QQitemZ220286338966QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
they look fake to me too...let's wait to see what others have to say...


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Fake.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx!!


----------



## littlemunchkinx

Hi girls, does anyone know if this is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=250298656721&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## littlemunchkinx

^Thank you


----------



## Loubou Lady

any of you ladies bought from prim-n-pauper?


----------



## singtong

carlinha... !!! ha ha ha!!!!

i know...its neither a fake of one of the other. I don't profess to be a loubouting expert however the fakes are sure getting easier to spot. Its just a shame for the occasionally real ones....


----------



## Red Queen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270279969277&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Whaddya think?


----------



## lovely&amazing

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ARCHITEK-Red-Platform-Pump-36_W0QQitemZ220286338966QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
fake


----------



## lovely&amazing

Red Queen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270279969277&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Whaddya think?


 
I wondered about these too.  Something seems off to me but maybe someone who owns rolandos can elaborate...


----------



## more_CHOOS

Loubou Lady said:


> any of you ladies bought from prim-n-pauper?


 
never purchased from them before, but their stuff looks authentic.


----------



## elle-tee

i also have a posting that needs authentication...anyone want to weigh in?
many thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270278646195


----------



## lovely&amazing

elle-tee said:


> i also have a posting that needs authentication...anyone want to weigh in?
> many thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270278646195


 
They look good to me


----------



## lulabee

elle-tee said:


> i also have a posting that needs authentication...anyone want to weigh in?
> many thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270278646195


 Authentic. From one of our own.


----------



## elle-tee

wow - what service!  you ladies don't mess around!
many thanks. now i can bid with ease.


----------



## lovely&amazing

elle-tee said:


> wow - what service!  you ladies don't mess around!
> many thanks. now i can bid with ease.


 
LOL! We're a full-service salon here...come back anytime!

If you get them, post some modeling pics for us!


----------



## Loubou Lady

Absolutely *elle-tee*.  And for even more peace of mind, some of the ladies here & myself have met her too!


----------



## Katykit01

I want to buy these Decoltissmo for my sister but the stitching of the top shoe looks suspicious.....

What do you guys think? Real or Pass and REPORT?
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## elle-tee

wow! that's very cool. i'm thrilled to have discovered your site. and the information on here is very, very helpful.

i'm fiercely trying to win these so i can wear them on my wedding day. heh heh. (cliche, i know.)
i work in the shoe industry and have been drooling over louboutins for years...figured the wedding is an opportunity to justify buying my first pair...ha!


----------



## Katykit01

elle-tee said:


> wow! that's very cool. i'm thrilled to have discovered your site. and the information on here is very, very helpful.
> 
> i'm fiercely trying to win these so i can wear them on my wedding day. heh heh. (cliche, i know.)
> i work in the shoe industry and have been drooling over louboutins for years...figured the wedding is an opportunity to justify buying my first pair...ha!



WOW! Congrats on the wedding  and a perfect day to splurge on a great pair of shoes! Good luck and I hope you win the item!

If you do, post pics of them in the other forum...:okay:


----------



## lovely&amazing

Katykit01 said:


> I want to buy these Decoltissmo for my sister but the stitching of the top shoe looks suspicious.....
> 
> What do you guys think? Real or Pass and REPORT?
> Thanks in advanced!


 
Hmmm, I can't make a determination on just that one pic...is there any way you can get more pics and post them here?


----------



## Katykit01

Sure...


----------



## Stinas

Katykit01 said:


> Sure...


I dont see anything wrong with them.
Look  to me!


----------



## catalyst81

girls.. can u help me authenticate this please?

http://www.gumtree.com/london/76/28062276.html


----------



## JRed

catalyst81 said:


> girls.. can u help me authenticate this please?
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/london/76/28062276.html



I'd ask for more pics, particularly a side view shot.


----------



## JRed

Katykit01 said:


> Sure...




They look okay to me too.


----------



## laureenthemean

catalyst81 said:


> girls.. can u help me authenticate this please?
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/london/76/28062276.html



I would need more pictures to be absolutely sure, but they don't look good to me so far.


----------



## Maria270382

How do these shoes look to you?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260290862600

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330273942773

Thanks!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good; however, this is the third time the blue ones have been listed, each time by a different seller.  It doesn't necessarily mean anything, but just thought you should know.


----------



## Maria270382

Thanks so much! Wow, you are quick and give great info!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You're very welcome!  Good luck with the shoes.


----------



## rubystar

Hi Ladies , Would you mind having a look at these and tell me if they are authentic please?

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180293980600&ih=008&category=63889&_trksid=p3984.m106&_trkparms=algo%3DTS%26its%3DS%26itu%3DSS%252BSI%26otn%3D1%26ps%3D15&BackToListReferer=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.ebay.ie%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FMyEbayBeta

Thank you


----------



## javaboo

rubystar said:


> Hi Ladies , Would you mind having a look at these and tell me if they are authentic please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180293980600&ih=008&category=63889&_trksid=p3984.m106&_trkparms=algo%3DTS%26its%3DS%26itu%3DSS%252BSI%26otn%3D1%26ps%3D15&BackToListReferer=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.ebay.ie%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FMyEbayBeta
> 
> Thank you



Looks good to me


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ To me also.


----------



## funandsun

These are too good to be true!  Can someone verify.  They've got other listings as well.   Also looks like they have fake feedback.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-PATENT-DECOLLETE-PUMP-Size-11_W0QQitemZ220286703676QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220286703676&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Definitely fake. They have been listed in the fakes thread.


----------



## more_CHOOS

these?  i don't think they were faked...just in case before I pay the seller.  just bought these last night for $200


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't see anything suspicious, and I haven't seen this style on ioffer.  I think you're good.


----------



## Leescah

These are cute, although they have a few defects. what do you guys think to these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Peep-Toe-Pumps-725-Sz-38-5_W0QQitemZ150296555844QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150296555844&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## keya

^ They look ok to me.


----------



## Leescah

^ thanks Keya.... I am going to put an offer in... wish me luck


----------



## keya

^ good luck


----------



## Red Queen

Red Queen said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270279969277&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Whaddya think?


 
Any input, Rolando experts?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi, everyone. I'm sure anyone can answer this for me, except of course me.
There are a bunch of boots and shoes listed with the seller from Hongkong, should i stay away from these..... Thanks for your help. Cheers Tia


----------



## lovely&amazing

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm sure anyone can answer this for me, except of course me.
> There are a bunch of boots and shoes listed with the seller from Hongkong, should i stay away from these..... Thanks for your help. Cheers Tia


 
Which seller from hong kong? There are some reputable sellers there...


----------



## sinfulgoddess

lovely&amazing said:


> Which seller from hong kong? There are some reputable sellers there...



mushroom_city  Sorry i had to find it again


----------



## lulabee

^^ mushroom_city sells authentic.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

lulabee said:


> ^^ mushroom_city sells authentic.



Really they have some boots i've never seen. Thanks for the information


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It seems like Hong Kong often gets styles/materials that are rare or not stocked in other countries.  There are definitely at least a few sellers from Hong Kong that are reputable on this forum.


----------



## lulabee

sinfulgoddess said:


> Really they have some boots i've never seen. Thanks for the information


 Are you referring to the gray suede Goya boots on ebay? If so they are authentic and gorgeous!


----------



## Missrocks

Need an opinon on these please The right shoe in the profile picture looks a little odd...?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110290906146.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, they look okay to me.  I think the shoe might look a bit weird b/c the angle is a little awkward and the reflection from the patent has a strange effect.


----------



## JetSetGo!

They look good to me too!


----------



## jesk

Hi ladies! Can you tell me if these are real?

http://www.sell.com/23MRSL

http://www.sell.com/23RVZM

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Both are fakes.


----------



## laureenthemean

None of the Louboutins on sell.com look good to me. Check out these fake Babel:
http://www.sell.com/23SVP8


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Please give me your opinion on this pair http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-BLACK-PUMPS-35-5_W0QQitemZ300261947213
Thanks!!


----------



## carlinha

i apologize if these have already been posted, but can someone please tell me if these are real before i bid on them??

i didn't think they made fake glitter NPs, but i just saw a ton of listings on ioffer, and they look like the real thing, but are they just copying the pictures of real NPs, and you will get something fake??!?!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280271173329

THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

i think this person might be a TPFer.  The glitters look good to me.


----------



## more_CHOOS

palmbeachdiva said:


> Please give me your opinion on this pair http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-BLACK-PUMPS-35-5_W0QQitemZ300261947213
> Thanks!!


 
i'm not sure if this is real or not, but i hate buying Architeks on eBay since they are widely faked.  i am always suspicious of all Architeks!


----------



## laureenthemean

carlinha said:


> i apologize if these have already been posted, but can someone please tell me if these are real before i bid on them??
> 
> i didn't think they made fake glitter NPs, but i just saw a ton of listings on ioffer, and they look like the real thing, but are they just copying the pictures of real NPs, and you will get something fake??!?!?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280271173329
> 
> THANKS GUYS!!!



I don't see anything suspicious about them.


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> None of the Louboutins on sell.com look good to me. Check out these fake Babel:
> http://www.sell.com/23SVP8


 Just nasty!


----------



## Loubou Lady

Not sure if this one was posted yet, but these look very off to me...isn't the heel higher?

Jolis in pink:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay.  The Joli Noeud came in two different heel heights.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Loubou Lady said:


> Not sure if this one was posted yet, but these look very off to me...isn't the heel higher?
> 
> Jolis in pink:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-JOLI-PUMPS-SHOES-36-HEELS-6_W0QQitemZ350102408007QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350102408007&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MizzD

Have any of you gotten your "subpoenos" yet?



These look ugly to me. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

lollll


----------



## lovely&amazing

MizzD said:


> Have any of you gotten your "subpoenos" yet?
> 
> 
> 
> These look ugly to me. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Boots-Brand-New-Suede_W0QQitemZ180294601496QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180294601496&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Not yet, but just in case I retained myself a hot lawyer...


----------



## keya

MizzD said:


> Have any of you gotten your "subpoenos" yet?



lol!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

MizzD said:


> Have any of you gotten your "subpoenos" yet?



Shockingly, no! 



MizzD said:


> These look ugly to me. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




BTW, those boots look fine to me, just not my style.


----------



## rockvixen76

these shoes are on ebay uk and I'm not too sure of them can anyone clarify and if fake report.320304660403
         180293545218
thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look fake to me.  180293545218 is definitely fake.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?
ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320302708875

Hi Everyone, can you help me with these???? Real or Fake???
Also i'm feeling somewhat anxious about this buy because the Seller is new and has no sales. What position does that put me in as far as recourse in case something goes wrong???    Thanks so much...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't see anything suspicious about the boots.  I would make sure to pay with a credit card just in case.


----------



## noah8077

Sorry if these have already been posted....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320305394054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=011


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I don't see anything suspicious about the boots.  I would make sure to pay with a credit card just in case.



Thanks alot Laureen.... Tia


----------



## Katykit01

Can anyone help me with this one...the price looks too good to be true...the seller has great feedback but nothing on CLs.........

Thanks in advanced!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230294126726


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.  These were on sale for pretty cheap at NM, around $300 something.


----------



## Katykit01

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks fine.  These were on sale for pretty cheap at NM, around $300 something.



Thanks Guess I should drive to NM once a week and check out their sales to avoid missing out from now on


----------



## CLGirl

Hi everyone, would someone mind letting me know if these look authentic, I'm not familiar with the seller, thank you.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look good.


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Laureen


----------



## beck77

need help with this. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SIZE-37_W0QQitemZ200258130640QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200258130640&_trkparms=72%3A1208%7C39%3A2%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## miceju

rockvixen76 said:


> these shoes are on ebay uk and I'm not too sure of them can anyone clarify and if fake report.320304660403
> 180293545218
> thanks


 
Both fake I say. I just reported 320304660403 and put them in the fakes thread


----------



## beck77

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Fake.


 
thanks.  know that it's too good to be true.


----------



## rainyjewels

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280272407965&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

been considering decolletes forever...do these look authentic? i can't tell..


----------



## AnotherHandbag

I'm asuming these are fakes???
http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-NUDE--73042916


----------



## lovely&amazing

rainyjewels said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280272407965&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> 
> been considering decolletes forever...do these look authentic? i can't tell..


 
Those look good


----------



## lovely&amazing

AnotherHandbag said:


> I'm asuming these are fakes???
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-NUDE--73042916


 
99.99999998% of Christian Louboutins sold on iOffer are fakes.  And bad ones at that...


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks lovely, i thought they looked good, but they're missing the "paris" stamp on the inside like:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Decollete-Zeppa-Pumps-sz-6-36_W0QQitemZ260293501444QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260293501444&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

i dunno...very weird....


----------



## laureenthemean

AnotherHandbag said:


> I'm asuming these are fakes???
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-NUDE--73042916



Definitely fake.  As far as I have seen, all the Louboutins on ioffer are fake.  I'm sorry, but there is no way you can get a pair of nude VPs with gold tip for $150.  They are listed for 10x as much on ebay b/c they are so HTF and desirable.


----------



## lovely&amazing

rainyjewels said:


> thanks lovely, i thought they looked good, but they're missing the "paris" stamp on the inside like:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Decollete-Zeppa-Pumps-sz-6-36_W0QQitemZ260293501444QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260293501444&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> i dunno...very weird....


 
If memory serves me, I think that stamp being absent just has to do with the factory it was produced in.  The lines look right on to me though (I own those exact ones).


----------



## AnotherHandbag

out with the fakers.....!


----------



## MizzD

Anybody gotten their "subpoenos" yet?


----------



## lulabee

^^ lol!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320305394054&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

I think I got missed when I posted this before.  Are these authentic?  I am leery about anything from a zero feedback seller.


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320305394054&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> 
> I think I got missed when I posted this before. Are these authentic? I am leery about anything from a zero feedback seller.


 
Those look good, Girlfriend!


----------



## noah8077

Thank you so much.  Seller says they are beige, are they nude?  I guess I don't know enough about whether or not there are actually two different colors.


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> Thank you so much. Seller says they are beige, are they nude? I guess I don't know enough about whether or not there are actually two different colors.


 
I think they are beige...ask her to give you the exact color on the box...


----------



## noah8077

lovely&amazing said:


> I think they are beige...ask her to give you the exact color on the box...


 
Will do, you are awesome!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220285050996

Hello looking for some more help. Authentic or Fake???????


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220285050996
> 
> Hello looking for some more help. Authentic or Fake???????



Looks good to me!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Looks good to me!



Thanks so much, your the best!!!!


----------



## RocKandy

can anyone authenticate/identify these??


----------



## aeross

Those are stunning. They look good to me but I don't have the Insectika personally. I haven't seen that colour combo faked

Wait for a more experienced opinion


----------



## JetSetGo!

Calling all CL experts! Can I get some thoughts on this seller's auctions?
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/designerleather


----------



## JetSetGo!

aeross said:


> Those are stunning. They look good to me but I don't have the Insectika personally. I haven't seen that colour combo faked
> 
> Wait for a more experienced opinion



That is not the Insectika. The Insectika has a Decollete toe. Maybe this is an older style?


----------



## lulabee

^^ Glad you posted about this seller, designerleather, jet. I too am curious about her listings.


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> Calling all CL experts! Can I get some thoughts on this seller's auctions?
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/designerleather


 She says in her listing that she's a TPF member. Hmmmm


----------



## lovely&amazing

^^No, no! She is good...I've had contact w/ Designerleather.

She is a very trusted, long-time member...


----------



## lulabee

^^ Oh good! Thanks for the heads up lovely!


----------



## aeross

JetSetGo! said:


> That is not the Insectika. The Insectika has a Decollete toe. Maybe this is an older style?


 Thanks for the clarification *jet *


----------



## tuxedosam

CL Experts, do you know if the ebay seller "fashioncircle" is authentic/reputable?  
Here's the link for her auction. Thanks!!  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-black-patent-PIGALLE-pumps-37-us-7_W0QQitemZ290263169496QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290263169496&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A3%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## tuxedosam

Okay --so I did a search and no one on TPF has mentioned the ebayer seller fashioncircle.  So, ladies...any advice is welcomed!


----------



## lulabee

I need opinions on this seller before I post this in the fakes thread. shlut.laurent
Look at their feedback, they have sold 4 pairs of this shoe.


----------



## aeross

^ I'm pretty sure I have reported them for selling fakes before my lovely *lulabee *


----------



## lulabee

^^ Oh ok *aeross*, I only remember there being discussion as to whether she was using a pic of the real shoe to sell fakes.


----------



## aeross

^^ Maybe I'm confused with another seller 

I'm having one of those days today. If it could go wrong, it has


----------



## lulabee

^^AWW my poor *aeross*


----------



## laureenthemean

tuxedosam said:


> Okay --so I did a search and no one on TPF has mentioned the ebayer seller fashioncircle.  So, ladies...any advice is welcomed!



Those shoes look good.


----------



## tuxedosam

laureenthemean said:


> Those shoes look good.


 

Really?     Thanks Laureenthemean! You made my day.


----------



## TresChic35

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Yuck!!!  These look hideous!  Whats wrong with the leather?  Fake, right?


----------



## TresChic35

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

This one looks off too!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Actually, that seller sells authentic.  Both those shoes look fine to me.


----------



## TresChic35

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Actually, that seller sells authentic.  Both those shoes look fine to me.



Ooops....why does it look so strange?  The lighting?  Sorry...ush::shame:


----------



## aeross

^^ Those 2 look real actually

Musroom_City is a reputable seller on Ebay


----------



## aeross

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Actually, that seller sells authentic. Both those shoes look fine to me.


 
You beat me to it lol


----------



## laureenthemean

TresChic35 said:


> Ooops....why does it look so strange?  The lighting?  Sorry...ush::shame:



The Horatio leather does look a bit wrinkled, but otherwise fine.  I suppose the patent on the Yoyo Zeppa might seem a bit too shiny, but it seems like that's how it is on Louboutins.


----------



## TresChic35

Can you tell I'm new at CL's? Haha...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^We were all new once.  You can learn a lot by hanging around here.


----------



## TresChic35

Do the "oh my slingback"'s usually run much smaller?  These are a 40 and I can't even fit into them.  I had almost an inch hanging off at the end...forget about even trying to fit into the elastic!  I think I may need a 41 even though I'm usually a 9.5!

Can you ladies authenticate these for me please?  Sorry for so many pictures...I want to make sure that these are authentic.

TIA!!


----------



## TresChic35

Also, 3 more photos in natural lighting:


----------



## TresChic35

laureenthemean said:


> ^^We were all new once.  You can learn a lot by hanging around here.



Thanks!  I have a lot to learn...


----------



## rdgldy

look fine to me-this style does run a little small-I bought my TTS and could have easily went up .5 to a whole size.


----------



## janedoe82

Hello ladies! Could someone please tell me if these are authentic? Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:13|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

I've heard that the Oh My Slings run similar to the Decollete.  In my case, that would be a full size up.


----------



## Chins4

What do we think of these ladies?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rainyjewels

i had to go one full size up for the o my slings, so in your case, 40.5...


----------



## rdgldy

janedoe82 said:


> Hello ladies! Could someone please tell me if these are authentic? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Architek-highheel-shoes-sz-7_W0QQitemZ330275647275QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330275647275&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A13|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


already sold-they were not arciteks and seller had alot of negatives-so just as well!


----------



## rdgldy

what about these-price is too low and no pictures?????

nevermind-saw in fakes thread


----------



## laureenthemean

janedoe82 said:


> Hello ladies! Could someone please tell me if these are authentic? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:13|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Hm, aren't these pictures stolen?


----------



## morfoula

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, aren't these pictures stolen?




i hope none of our girls got em


----------



## Leescah

Are these ok? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130257998366


----------



## morfoula

omg for real ??

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-865-CHRISTI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me...


----------



## Dulcet

Are these okay? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160288391889


----------



## xegbl

Can someone help to authenticate these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

Dulcet said:


> Are these okay? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160288391889


 
Those look good


----------



## lovely&amazing

xegbl said:


> Can someone help to authenticate these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-w-BURGANDY-VERY-PRIVE-38_W0QQitemZ320306114312QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320306114312&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
These are totally legit...she is one of our very own tPFers!


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/Totally-INSANE-...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thank you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Totally-INSANE-Christian-Louboutin-Architeks-39_W0QQitemZ280272688927QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280272688927&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thank you!


 
Not feeling it...but wait for another opinion.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

These are those Rolandos that Laureen was unsure about. I just received them.
What do you think. Are they Authentic????????????


----------



## lhasa

Any opinions on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-black-shoes-8-US-38-EUR-NEW-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ130257359664QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130257359664&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

(sorry if someone has asked already - the search function is down!)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> View attachment 557082
> 
> 
> View attachment 557083
> 
> 
> View attachment 557084
> 
> 
> View attachment 557085
> 
> 
> These are those Rolandos that Laureen was unsure about. I just received them.
> What do you think. Are they Authentic????????????



Is there a thick padding in the insole?  I think I see it in the pictures, but I'm not sure.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> Is there a thick padding in the insole?  I think I see it in the pictures, but I'm not sure.



Sortta but it's hard, almost like plastic but thick


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, I guess I'm asking if the insoles look puffy.  They look puffy in the pictures, and they shouldn't.  Mine aren't, anyway.  Does anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Hm, I guess I'm asking if the insoles look puffy.  They look puffy in the pictures, and they shouldn't.  Mine aren't, anyway.  Does anyone else have any opinions?



They aren't puffy but they are lifting not glued down well


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I meant how there looks like there is padding in the insole.  The wrinkling is not a big deal.  If you look at the last picture and compare it to these AUTHENTIC listings, you can see that the insole is flat and smooth, there is nothing underneath to make that big bump:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
http://cgi.ebay.com/Exquisite-Chris...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am not liking the way those insoles look. Why are they so wrinkly? The insoles in my VP's are not glued along the edges but they are not wrinkly looking. Those look flimsy like. I am not suggesting that they are fake or real, I am just noticing how the insoles on some shoes are starting to look like they are not on good.


----------



## techie81

I think it might be weird lighting in sinful's photos?  My suede Rolando insole is ever so  slightly puffy in the back and they're definitely authentic.


----------



## laureenthemean

The part that I outlined (crappily), is it raised or flat?  Is it kind of squishy or hard?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They look slightly raised. My Rons Rons, VP's, and Yo Yo's look like that and they are definitely authentic.


----------



## laureenthemean

techie81 said:


> I think it might be weird lighting in sinful's photos?  My suede Rolando insole is ever so  slightly puffy in the back and they're definitely authentic.



I don't know, it looks like there is something under the insole that looks like padding, and my Rolandos are not padded like that.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

I just lifted up the leather and there is a hard red plastic insole, no padding


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmyshoogirl said:


> They look slightly raised. My Rons Rons, VP's, and Yo Yo's look like that and they are definitely authentic.



Some styles do have padding like that, but the Rolando doesn't.


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> I just lifted up the leather and there is a hard red plastic insole, no padding



Hm, but is it flat, or is it rounded so that it is slightly raised in the center?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The shoes I was talking about don't have padding. I know it is a different style but they just look like they have padding.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> The part that I outlined (crappily), is it raised or flat?  Is it kind of squishy or hard?



It's raised because the red insole has like a lip that goes up on the sides


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The shoes I was talking about don't have padding. I know it is a different style but they just look like they have padding.



Oh, I see.  Well, the Rolando shouldn't look like it has padding.  Mine (and the others I've seen) were just flat, not raised like that.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

It's slightly raised in the center.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow if these are fake, the fake makers are getting better if we now have to dissect the insoles! UGGHH, that is scary!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> Oh, I see.  Well, the Rolando shouldn't look like it has padding.  Mine (and the others I've seen) were just flat, not raised like that.


Techie said hers are slightly.


----------



## techie81

Maybe I'm crazy.  Here's mine...it feels flat when I run a fingertip around it (well, raised at the very edge):


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't know.  That doesn't seem right to me, but maybe someone else on here can give their opinion?  I don't have my Rolandos in front of me ATM, but I will take a look later tonight.  I could swear that mine are not raised like that in the insole, though.


----------



## techie81

Er, without the blinding light:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Your insoles and sins look different unless it is the angle of the pic!


----------



## techie81

I need to take better photos. I'm a crappy photographer.


----------



## techie81




----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ack, I give up.  To me, sinfulgoddess's look like the insole is raised too much, but i'm not sure.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Should i post somemore pics


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Ack, I give up.  To me, sinfulgoddess's look like the insole is raised too much, but i'm not sure.



So i'm good here. These are ok??


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hers look like they have more of an indention in them than yours and not just in the back but all the way down. Hopefully someone else will weigh in also.


----------



## techie81

Yeah, the insoles in my patent ones are wrinkly.


----------



## laureenthemean

Yes, more pictures might help.  Pictures of the bottom stamp as well.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Ack, I give up.  To me, sinfulgoddess's look like the insole is raised too much, but i'm not sure.



I do agree after seeing techie's.


----------



## techie81

Yeah, I dunno either.  Everything else looks fine though.


----------



## laureenthemean

I don't know, the shape doesn't look 100% to me either.  There were fake black suede Rolandos earlier this year that were much better than the ones that are coming out now.


----------



## techie81

Ok, another attempt without the flash:


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Here's a few more. One shoe is hard at the back all around the heel the other ones not.  Weird


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hmm, maybe they added something to the left shoe (the shoe that would go on your left foot, but on the right side in the pictures)?


----------



## techie81

Yeah, the right shoe looks closer to mine.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The right foot shoe looks smaller altogether. Look very closely at the last picture. It's not as tall, nor does the crease in the front look as high.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

The Bottoms....


----------



## sinfulgoddess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The right foot shoe looks smaller altogether. Look very closely at the last picture. It's not as tall, nor does the crease in the front look as high.



The right shoe is different, on the sides it's shorter on the insides than the left one.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Don't sound good, but wait for the others.


----------



## lovelele

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=160286849001&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29
This will be my first purchase. Are they authentic? Thank you!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Ok i don't know what other pics to post. So help me here girls???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm going to guess they're okay.  It seems like everything else is fine.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I'm going to guess they're okay.  It seems like everything else is fine.



Ok thanks. Your eye for these shoes is unbelievable. You felt something before and these may be real, but they are definitely different from each other. Wow


----------



## techie81

I think they're fine too.


----------



## laureenthemean

*sinfulgoddess*, you should probably just wait until tomorrow to get some more opinions.  I will also take a look at mine tonight or tomorrow (not at home right now) and see if there's anything else I notice.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Ok girls thanks so much for taking all this time to help me.

 You're all great!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> *sinfulgoddess*, you should probably just wait until tomorrow to get some more opinions.  I will also take a look at mine tonight or tomorrow (not at home right now) and see if there's anything else I notice.



Thanks i appreciate that..


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220285050996

I feel like i should get these rechecked, if you girls don't mind. Haven't paid for them yet.


----------



## MizzD

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

These look  to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay to me.


----------



## lovelele

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look okay to me.


 
Did you mean these?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160286849001

Thanks!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220285050996
> 
> I feel like i should get these rechecked, if you girls don't mind. Haven't paid for them yet.



Laureen can you take a look at these for me please....


----------



## laureenthemean

lovelele said:


> Did you mean these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160286849001
> 
> Thanks!



I was talking about other shoes, but those look okay.


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> Laureen can you take a look at these for me please....



Hm, I've never seen this style faked before, but can you ask for more pictures?  The pictures in the listing are really small, which strikes me as strange.


----------



## lovelele

laureenthemean said:


> I was talking about other shoes, but those look okay.


 
Thank you!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, I've never seen this style faked before, but can you ask for more pictures?  The pictures in the listing are really small, which strikes me as strange.



Can i ask for that after i have already bought but not paid for them?


----------



## laureenthemean

^Yes, you still can.


----------



## Leescah

Leescah said:


> Are these ok? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130257998366


 
Sorry did anyone have chance to check these out for me?


----------



## aeross

Could someone let me know about these?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-IOWA-Black-patent-shoes-SIZE-37-4_W0QQitemZ180295254655QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180295254655&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks


----------



## javaboo

aeross said:


> Could someone let me know about these?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-IOWA-Black-patent-shoes-SIZE-37-4_W0QQitemZ180295254655QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180295254655&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks



They look pretty fake to me.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look okay to me.



The Very Noeuds do?  I guess the zero feedback made me wonder, and they look sort-of....I don't know...lumpy.  Beautiful color though!


----------



## JetSetGo!

MizzD said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting
> 
> These look  to me.



These look fine to me.


----------



## linpaddy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us

Dear ladies, can you tell if these are authentic?  Thank you so much!


----------



## MizzD

280272009145  

Zweetz again.


----------



## laureenthemean

linpaddy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380061463018&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
> 
> Dear ladies, can you tell if these are authentic?  Thank you so much!


OnlyModa is a reputable seller.


----------



## MizzD

Ladies, these _look_ authentic to me.  Do you think they are stolen pics?


280272009145


----------



## MizzD

What do you think of these?


----------



## laureenthemean

MizzD said:


> Ladies, these look authentic to me. Do you think they are stolen pics?
> 
> 
> 280272009145


Those look fake.


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> Those look fake.



Ahh!  Well the first pic looked real to me, but he/she has since added two others that look fake.  This seller just e-mailed me and said he/she/it would 1.  get me kicked off of "purse blog," 2. get me kicked off of e-bay and 3. report me for "cyber stalking".  I think it's got to be here lurking.


All because he/she had some really sh.teous VPs listed last night, and I simply said "Why do these look so hideous?"



Oh well.  I'd rather be a "cyber stalker" any day than a seller of tacky, counterfeit FUG shoes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, let me know when any of those things happen.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL!! Who are they going to report you to for cyber stalking? The cyber police? Furthermore, if they do not want their items to be viewed, why put them on ebay?


----------



## MizzD

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Hehe, let me know when any of those things happen.



I sure will!  I'm still waiting on my "subpoeno" as well....


----------



## MizzD

jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL!! Who are they going to report you to for cyber stalking? The cyber police? Furthermore, if they do not want their items to be viewed, why put them on ebay?



Well I hit "ask seller a question" and asked why the shoes were so hideous.  I guess that's considered cyber stalking.


----------



## glammm

Authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lovely&amazing

glammm said:


> Authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-NEW-Crystal-Vamp-Shoes-39-5_W0QQitemZ190255627958QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
These look good


----------



## teepeechu

Can you guys authenticate these for me please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-38-37-Pewter-Gold_W0QQitemZ170265592531QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170265592531&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  Gorgeous color!


----------



## javaboo

teepeechu said:


> Can you guys authenticate these for me please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-38-37-Pewter-Gold_W0QQitemZ170265592531QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170265592531&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thank you



Those are real and from a TPFer.


----------



## igormn

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150298785472&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

Are these legit? Thanks for your help!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ Reputable seller. They are good!


----------



## igormn

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^ Reputable seller. They are good!


Thank you !


----------



## BrusselsSprout

*Help authenticating Louboutin Miss Fred Blue!* 


*Photos* 
​So, what I find a bit off is the fading color, the sloppy insole, the traces of dark color on the red sole, the dark color of the blue....see pics below

Does anyone have a pair of these???? Or pictures of a pair in natural lighting ???? I would reallllllllllly appreciate ANY help anyone can give me!!! I know she is a reputable seller with great feedback but these shoes don't stack up to my other CLs.

Thanks again!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't see anything suspicious about them.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Actually, I don't get a good feeling about those Miss Freds.  There are a couple of things off...


----------



## rnk

Hello -

I am new at this - are either one of these fake?
Also, do these 2 styles fit true to size?

Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-METAL...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Koochic

Hi everyone~  Are these authentic???  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160284310576&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

THANK YOU!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rnk said:


> Hello -
> 
> I am new at this - are either one of these fake?
> Also, do these 2 styles fit true to size?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-METALLIC-GOLD-FLATS-SKIMMERS-SHOES-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ120309813865QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120309813865&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-NUDE-PATENT-Peeptoe-36-5_W0QQitemZ170268278645QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170268278645&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



The flats are good and I have found that they do run TTS! (I just returned a pair). Wait for others to chime in on that or check out the sizing thread.

As far as the VP's go, definitely ask for more pictures and post them here, so the others can take a look at them. BTW, VP's are 1/2 size up.


----------



## micachu

Hello! I'm completely new at this as well. So, I'm pretty sure I know the answer, but can someone confirm for me if these are real or not? They are at a ridiculously low price but I have no idea how to authenticate Louboutins... I need someone's expertise so that I can stop dreaming  also, they're listed as Decollete but are these not the Bruges?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Item Number: 260292678173

Thank you very much lovely ladies!


----------



## micachu

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here's another (used) one from a different seller...


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hello Girls, hope everyone has a good day!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220285050996

Laureen you wanted to see more pics of these shoes, i asked for them and this is what i just received. Maybe you can see something from these, i don't know.If anyone has any input it would be greatly appreciated. I haven't paid yet, but i've run out of time. Have to pay today.  THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!! Tia


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are okay.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are okay.



Ok thanks Laureen, i'll pay for them then.  And the Rolandos am i good on those ones????


----------



## nillacobain

Are these authentic??? 
thanks

http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-Loubou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would not buy from anyone who provides only a stock photo.  This style is known to be faked for sure.


----------



## micachu

Any thoughts on these yet?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Wildisthewind

Can someone help to authenticate these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190255119586&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009
TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> Ok thanks Laureen, i'll pay for them then.  And the Rolandos am i good on those ones????



I think so.



micachu said:


> Any thoughts on these yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These look okay to me.



Wildisthewind said:


> Can someone help to authenticate these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190255119586&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009
> TIA!



These look fine to me.


----------



## Wildisthewind

laureenthemean said:


> I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> These look okay to me.
> 
> 
> 
> These look fine to me.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Koochic

ebay item #160284310576


please please please please please thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The link isn't working for me, can you post an item number?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hi girls.  Okay, these are fine, right?  And the buyer is legit?  TIA!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330275586339


----------



## lovely&amazing

Koochic said:


> ebay item #160284310576
> 
> 
> please please please please please thank you


 
Not familiar with that style...they look good though


----------



## lovely&amazing

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hi girls. Okay, these are fine, right? And the buyer is legit? TIA!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330275586339


 
Beautiful! _Very_ reputable seller..._someone's joining the "Nude Club_"!!

BTW...don't you have some pics to post?


----------



## laureenthemean

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hi girls.  Okay, these are fine, right?  And the buyer is legit?  TIA!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330275586339



I think you're good, did you buy them?  The Clichy is my favorite!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lovely&amazing said:


> Beautiful! _Very_ reputable seller..._someone's joining the "Nude Club_"!!
> 
> BTW...don't you have some pics to post?



hehehehe......I have a _few_ pics to post.    I will soon.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

laureenthemean said:


> I think you're good, did you buy them?  The Clichy is my favorite!




Thanks laureen!!!!  Yep, I got them.


----------



## lulabee

^^OMG E!! You know how much I love the Clichy!!! Those will be gorgeous on you!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks Deb.  They are 1/2 size smaller than I would have liked to get, but I was sad to find out CL BH got the nude Clichys in the 120 heel (I'm not that talented yet) after I waited for a million years.  So I figured I will MAKE these work!


----------



## xegbl

lovely&amazing said:


> These are totally legit...she is one of our very own tPFers!


 
Thanks!


----------



## I-shop

Hi.. Can someone please authenticate this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370087885789&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123

Thanks


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ That is a reputable seller. Those are good and pretty too!!


----------



## rnk

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The flats are good and I have found that they do run TTS! (I just returned a pair). Wait for others to chime in on that or check out the sizing thread.
> 
> As far as the VP's go, definitely ask for more pictures and post them here, so the others can take a look at them. BTW, VP's are 1/2 size up.



Thanks Jimmyshoogirl!  I have emailed the seller for more pics of the VPs.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

No problem!


----------



## amour28

Hello~~can anyone help me authenticate these?? Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## BrusselsSprout

lovely&amazing said:


> ^Actually, I don't get a good feeling about those Miss Freds. There are a couple of things off...


 
I am not sure what to think either..The reciept she furnished was from somewhere called Peddler Warehouse in Hong Kong, and I see that it is some type of outlet place....so I wonder if the sloppy details have to do with the fact that these were real CLs that did not make the cut or if she is just sending me some random reciept.

The soles bother me a lot....Does anyone have these Miss Freds in blue? I imagined them lighter when seeing photos, but you never really know with photos.

I just feel really trapped because they seem like real CLs with some very strange details...so I am leaning towards counterfeit...

I am sorry to bring it up again, but has anyone seen these in a store? is the color right?

I appreciate any help you guys can give. I have recently begun using the forum and love it here!!!! It is great to have people who help each other out with this kind of stuff 

I am so anti counterfeiting so i hope it is not the case...


----------



## lovely&amazing

BrusselsSprout said:


> I am not sure what to think either..The reciept she furnished was from somewhere called Peddler Warehouse in Hong Kong, and I see that it is some type of outlet place....so I wonder if the sloppy details have to do with the fact that these were real CLs that did not make the cut or if she is just sending me some random reciept.
> 
> The soles bother me a lot....Does anyone have these Miss Freds in blue? I imagined them lighter when seeing photos, but you never really know with photos.
> 
> I just feel really trapped because they seem like real CLs with some very strange details...so I am leaning towards counterfeit...
> 
> I am sorry to bring it up again, but has anyone seen these in a store? is the color right?
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can give. I have recently begun using the forum and love it here!!!! It is great to have people who help each other out with this kind of stuff
> 
> I am so anti counterfeiting so i hope it is not the case...


 
*BrusselsSprout *(awesome name, BTW!), I might be late in the game here but do you actually have the shoes in your possession? Are you holding off to pay for them?

My deal is this: they look painted and there is one other detail that looks off that I won't mention openly (fakers watch us here).  If you don't own these or haven't paid for them...let them go.  You'll never be able to own them with a clear conscience.  If you do indeed own them, work with the seller to return them safely into her possession for a full refund and let someone else deal with the questions.

We'll find you some real Louboutins you love!


----------



## lovely&amazing

amour28 said:


> Hello~~can anyone help me authenticate these?? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Lapono-Black-Boots-Shoes-36-5_W0QQitemZ220286864463QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 
They look pretty good, but wait for another opinion


----------



## JetSetGo!

amour28 said:


> Hello~~can anyone help me authenticate these?? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



Hello_boutique sells authentic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I-shop said:


> Hi.. Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370087885789&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123
> 
> Thanks



These are perfect!


----------



## Leescah

I likes these (not that I'm supposed to be looking though... oopsie...) - how do they look to you? New seller, mind you? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chrisitan-Louboutin-Rolande-38-5_W0QQitemZ190255957049QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190255957049&_trkparms=72%3A1346%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## tuxedosam

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks laureen!!!!  Yep, I got them.


NICE PURCHASE!!   I bought them from the same seller a few months ago.   You'll love them! They match EVERYTHING  and you'll always get TONS of complements.


----------



## lemmons84

Can someone tell me if these look authentic? I think they do but I wanted your opinions. Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150300723501


----------



## stayjuicy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120310452312&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

emailed the seller and asked if they were loubs and she said " thats what the label says" and she has good feedback??

idk something is telling me NO


----------



## laureenthemean

lemmons84 said:


> Can someone tell me if these look authentic? I think they do but I wanted your opinions. Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150300723501





stayjuicy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120310452312&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> emailed the seller and asked if they were loubs and she said " thats what the label says" and she has good feedback??
> 
> idk something is telling me NO



These are both fake.


----------



## lemmons84

laureenthemean said:


> These are both fake.


 
Thank you so much. I probably would have bid on those.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You're very welcome!


----------



## carlinha

agree with laureen, those EB whatevers are fake.


----------



## b00mbaka

Are these authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/1035-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-SHOES-38-8-new_W0QQitemZ290265042714QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290265042714&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I remember seeing them in someone's signature but I can't think of who it is!


----------



## Katykit01

Onlymoda is a reputable eBay seller
I bought one of my CLs from them earlier this year


----------



## b00mbaka

Are these authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/550-08-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-Slingback-Shoes-40-9_W0QQitemZ360094196583QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360094196583&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

TIA!


----------



## b00mbaka

Katykit01 said:


> Onlymoda is a reputable eBay seller
> I bought one of my CLs from them earlier this year


 
Oh okay, I'll post these in the HTF thread.


----------



## nillacobain

Well, I asked the seller more pics so..
http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-Louboutin-black-Ernesta-Plateau-37-39_W0QQitemZ330275911938QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330275911938&_trkparms=72%3A1025%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

330275911938
Are these auth?

that is the full retail for this shoes?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Are these good? If so, I want to put them in the HTF thread. I think they are a good deal.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

b00mbaka said:


> Are these authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/550-08-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-Slingback-Shoes-40-9_W0QQitemZ360094196583QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360094196583&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> TIA!



Looks good to me



nillacobain said:


> Well, I asked the seller more pics so..
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-Louboutin-black-Ernesta-Plateau-37-39_W0QQitemZ330275911938QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330275911938&_trkparms=72%3A1025%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 330275911938
> Are these auth?
> 
> that is the full retail for this shoes?



More pictures are needed to authenticate these.



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Are these good? If so, I want to put them in the HTF thread. I think they are a good deal.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-DECOLLETE-EEL-LEATHER-37-5_W0QQitemZ140271109536QQihZ004QQcategoryZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks good to me!


----------



## nillacobain

javaboo said:


> More pictures are needed to authenticate these.


 

what kind of pics I have to ask to the seller?


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, wanted to check if these are ok...TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270281609740


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^The Rosazissimos look good!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nillacobain said:


> what kind of pics I have to ask to the seller?



Beware, this style is highly faked.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks JetSetGo!


----------



## teepeechu

Are these authentic??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250301027837

Thank you


----------



## BrusselsSprout

lovely&amazing said:


> *BrusselsSprout *(awesome name, BTW!), I might be late in the game here but do you actually have the shoes in your possession? Are you holding off to pay for them?
> 
> My deal is this: they look painted and there is one other detail that looks off that I won't mention openly (fakers watch us here).  If you don't own these or haven't paid for them...let them go.  You'll never be able to own them with a clear conscience.  If you do indeed own them, work with the seller to return them safely into her possession for a full refund and let someone else deal with the questions.
> 
> We'll find you some real Louboutins you love!



Thanks  I chose it when I moved to Brussels lol

I have real ones and this is my first purchase through ebay so I must say that I am soooooo disappointed! The seller is totally reputable too with tons of great feedback but these shoes just don't feel right! They do not feel like my others and they are too flimsy. I already bought them and am going to go contact the seller to work out the refund. If she does not refund me I am posting her on here asap to warn everyone!!!!!!

Thanks so much! I refuse to support counterfeiting! Everything I own is real so I felt that there was something wrong when I touched those shoes.

Thanks to all of you who helped me out here. Let's hope the seller is helpful and professional 

xoxoxo

I'm going online right now to buy another pair of shoes on net-a porter! I am really disappointed and scared to buy on ebay now, but these should cheer me up  hehe 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/33776


----------



## rdgldy

I hope that you get your refund-that's awful.
The net a porter shoes are beautiful-enjoy them!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Ooooo, *Brussels*...post pics when you get them! Those would cheer me up, too! 

Good luck with everything! Let us know if you need anything!


----------



## laureenthemean

teepeechu said:


> Are these authentic??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250301027837
> 
> Thank you



Looks good.  Be aware that the shoes are different sizes.  You probably already know since the listing states this, but I just want to make sure you know.


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220289950038&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting

thoughts?


----------



## lulabee

^^I reported those in the fakes thread. Looks like she got them from ,thaprince23 ,one of our reported fake sellers.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Lula*, my love! I need to pay more attention...


----------



## seashel

I LOVE this color - will be getting my FIRST pair....wear 41's in Chanel and Manolo - is this the right size for me..... TIA.....  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## seashel

oh - and are they legit?  Duh!


----------



## lovely&amazing

seashel said:


> I LOVE this color - will be getting my FIRST pair....wear 41's in Chanel and Manolo - is this the right size for me..... TIA.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ONCE-WORN-OXBLOOD-DECOLLETTE-SZ-42_W0QQitemZ170268519063QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
They look good...and sizewise they should work!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150300383680&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

I want to be sure if I decide to bid on them.....can you lovely ladies help me out?


----------



## techie81

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150300383680&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> I want to be sure if I decide to bid on them.....can you lovely ladies help me out?



They seem fine but I'd ask for bigger photos...those are teeny!


----------



## JuneHawk

Can someone take a quick look at these? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Techie, I have asked for more pictures.


----------



## lovely&amazing

JuneHawk said:


> Can someone take a quick look at these? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-DECLIC-100-Pumps-Shoes-38_W0QQitemZ190255119586QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190255119586&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Those look good, *June*.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Noah* I love your new Avatar!


----------



## Stinas

Ok my loves...I need a second opinion on these.  Ive tried them on in the store, but the pics of the front toe box area seem too round to me...what do you think?  and they are very shiny.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160288918037


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The layers also look too thin.  I say


----------



## lulabee

Those Ornirons are terrible! Look at the difference between the stock photo and the sellers pics. So obviously fake. I'm taking these to the fake thread. Good job laureen.


----------



## Jenna51580

Can someone kindly look at these shoes:
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370091196114&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024
2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330275318076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190256583040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
4. http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Python-Heels-38_W0QQitemZ190253737222QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190253737222&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Also if any of these are fake can someone kindly explain why so I can learn how to spot them out?


----------



## lulabee

Jenna51580 said:


> Can someone kindly look at these shoes:
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370091196114&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330275318076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190256583040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.com/To-Die-For-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Python-Heels-38_W0QQitemZ190253737222QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190253737222&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Also if any of these are fake can someone kindly explain why so I can learn how to spot them out?


 Those all look good to me. We don't disclose here how we determine a fake because sometimes the sellers of fakes tend to lurk around here.


----------



## teresarenee

Can someone please take a look at these and let me know what you think?  The misspelled name is throwing me.  

TIA
Teresa

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130260056108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## Jenna51580

lulabee said:


> Those all look good to me. We don't disclose here how we determine a fake because sometimes the sellers of fakes tend to lurk around here.


 Thank you for your help


----------



## lulabee

^^Anytime!


----------



## afcgirl

Hi, can someone please authenticate these (TIA):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290265533882&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ they look good


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300262454660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Can anyone help with these?


----------



## heat97

^^ look good to me!


----------



## teresarenee

teresarenee said:


> Can someone please take a look at these and let me know what you think? The misspelled name is throwing me.
> 
> TIA
> Teresa
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130260056108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


 

Anyone have any opinions on these?  Thanks


----------



## lovely&amazing

teresarenee said:


> Anyone have any opinions on these? Thanks


 
They look pretty good to me


----------



## teresarenee

lovely&amazing said:


> They look pretty good to me


 
Thanks lovely&amazing.  I just wanted to be absolutely sure before I spend that kind of cash.  Thanks again!


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320308010091&indexURL=5#ebayphotohosting

Do these look right?


----------



## rdgldy

thought they did


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^I saw those last night and I didn't see anything funny looking. The deal is pretty cool too! UGH fakers are getting on my  nerves! They are faking these too?!


----------



## lovely&amazing

The deal is a little too good and something about the lines seem off to me...I don't own these though, we def. need someone who has these to weigh in on them...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea, I would love to know also! They are not my size I am just curious. Where is Jet or Laureen when we need them?


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320308010091&indexURL=5#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Do these look right?



Sorry, I don't know if these are real as I am not familiar with the style, but I know that these were super cheap during the second cut sales, and some of them definitely made it to the second cut.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Laureen*!


----------



## Serene Dakini

Hello Ladies, I've been watching  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  CLs for a few years but am new to buying. I live VERY far from retail outlets, so online shopping is my best option... even with the sizing challenges!

These pink patent NPs look fine (to my newbie CL AUTHENTICATION eyes in training), but how would you authenticate the autograph? *NO PRIVE Autographed Pnk Shoes 37.5* Any input is appreciated! TIA, ~S


----------



## lovely&amazing

Serene Dakini said:


> Hello Ladies, I've been watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLs for a few years but am new to buying. I live VERY far from retail outlets, so online shopping is my best option... even with the sizing challenges!
> 
> These pink patent NPs look fine (to my newbie CL AUTHENTICATION eyes in training), but how would you authenticate the autograph? *NO PRIVE Autographed Pnk Shoes 37.5* Any input is appreciated! TIA, ~S


 

No link but I've watched those for a long time and they're good!


----------



## Serene Dakini

*Thanks L & A! *
They are at the top of my watch list. I'm usually not much for patent or pink, but these ones sing to me. I am learning so much about avoiding fakes & authenticating the originals from you all. I hope to be helpful too, as I collect & learn more. *Keep up the GREAT work!* ~S


----------



## lovely&amazing

Serene Dakini said:


> *Thanks L & A! *
> They are at the top of my watch list. I'm usually not much for patent or pink, but these ones sing to me. I am learning so much about avoiding fakes & authenticating the originals from you all. I hope to be helpful too, as I collect & learn more. *Keep up the GREAT work!* ~S


 
Welcome to the club, *Serene*! We can use all the help you can provide!

If you get those NP's please post pics...you know you'll be going to the head of the class with an autographed, hard-to-find pair!!!


----------



## afcgirl

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ they look good


 
Thank you!


----------



## maychai76

Hi ladies,are these real?Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lulabee

maychai76 said:


> Hi ladies,are these real?Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Decollete-Zeppa-Pumps-sz-6-36_W0QQitemZ260293501444QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260293501444&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 These look good. From one of our own.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good, and the seller is a tPFer.


----------



## maychai76

lulabee said:


> These look good. From one of our own.



Thanks lulabee


----------



## maychai76

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good, and the seller is a tPFer.



Thanks laureenthemean


----------



## Wildisthewind

Can someone take a look at these please? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220289366044&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=012


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270283798632&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting

Really?!


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> ^^The layers also look too thin. I say


 I thought so...just needed a second opinion.  I guess we can add these to the faked thread.  What a shame


----------



## rdgldy

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270283798632&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Really?!



mine, and they were authenticated here when I bought them.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Why are you letting those babies go so low $$$$??


----------



## rdgldy

I can't keep the slingbacks up and I need to finance some of the new ones!


----------



## rdgldy

my listing is gone!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^I saw that. What happened?


----------



## carlinha

did they take it down due to authenticity issues?


----------



## rdgldy

No explanation-I will have to call in the AM-got nowhere with live help!  Pretty ironic-these are authentic but they keep the fakes listed!


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> No explanation-I will have to call in the AM-got nowhere with live help!  Pretty ironic-these are authentic but they keep the fakes listed!



that always seems to happen.  SO UNFAIR!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

UGH! So frustrating! Sorry that happened!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Rdgldy*, it has to be a fluke that they were removed...we have to report fakes in the fake thread 5-10 times before they are removed. Yours were only in the authenticate thread for like 20 minutes and no one reports from here.

I hope it works out and they get relisted for free!!! Sorry for your hassle!


----------



## po0hping

Authentic CLs listing taken off ebay...
I hope it's not one of those fakers trying to get back at us  
Hope your shoes get relisted Rdgldy.


----------



## rdgldy

Oddly enough, I have another listed which are ending soon, and they're fine!  I never put things on e-bay and I guess I know why!


----------



## cllover

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PNK-PATENT-DECOLLETE-PUMP-SHOE-35-5_W0QQitemZ320306293576QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320306293576&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Have no intention of bidding on these, but they don't look like decolletes to me.  What do you all think?  Is it another style or is it a fake?  They're going for an oddly low starting price.


----------



## I-shop

Hi.. is this authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280273823537

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

cllover said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PNK-PATENT-DECOLLETE-PUMP-SHOE-35-5_W0QQitemZ320306293576QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320306293576&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Have no intention of bidding on these, but they don't look like decolletes to me.  What do you all think?  Is it another style or is it a fake?  They're going for an oddly low starting price.



I think these are the Mia, but not sure.



I-shop said:


> Hi.. is this authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280273823537
> 
> Thanks!



These look good.


----------



## I-shop

These look good.[/quote]

Thanks!!


----------



## doriana

seller has only one photo up... what do you think?


----------



## Leescah

Leescah said:


> I likes these (not that I'm supposed to be looking though... oopsie...) - how do they look to you? New seller, mind you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Chrisitan-Louboutin-Rolande-38-5_W0QQitemZ190255957049QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190255957049&_trkparms=72%3A1346%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
... anyone?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay, but wait for a second opinion.  Also, I would just in general be extra careful with new sellers.


----------



## JetSetGo!

doriana said:


> seller has only one photo up... what do you think?



Hard to say for sure with just the one photo, but they don't look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Anyone want to weigh in on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lulabee

laureen or Jet, can you weigh in on the Privatitas this seller has up..I'm wondering about her other listings but she only has stock photos of those so far. She says she'll add her own photos when her "camera issues" are resolved.
toomuchretailtherapy


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*JSG, *I noticed something off, but I could be wrong!


----------



## JetSetGo!

lulabee said:


> laureen or Jet, can you weigh in on the Privatitas this seller has up..I'm wondering about her other listings but she only has stock photos of those so far. She says she'll add her own photos when her "camera issues" are resolved.
> toomuchretailtherapy



The Privatitas look good. Can't speak to the other pairs though.


----------



## lulabee

^^Thanks Jet.


----------



## helpwithshoes

Seller has no feedback, so I just wanted to double-check to be sure. Thanks ladies! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ It's definitely not the box that they come in. The box says Decollete, but those are not. Not sure why they would put it in there. Wait til others come.

Her user name is funny.


----------



## JetSetGo!

helpwithshoes said:


> Seller has no feedback, so I just wanted to double-check to be sure. Thanks ladies!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



They look good to me. The box is fine, too.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Agreed on both counts.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi girls, can you help Authenticate these for me please.
  Thanks so much!!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150299266717


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## nillacobain

what about these?
http://cgi.ebay.it/Amazing-Christia...ryZ51561QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> No explanation-I will have to call in the AM-got nowhere with live help!  Pretty ironic-these are authentic but they keep the fakes listed!



this was my response from e-bay:
quote:
Thank you for writing eBay in regard to your removed listing. 

Your listing was removed because it violated eBay policy. Counterfeits,  
unauthorized replicas, and other unauthorized items aren't allowed on  
eBay.  

If a product includes the name or logo of a company, but it wasn't made  
or endorsed by that company, it's also not allowed. unquote

These were authenticated here on 6/26-prior to my initial purchase.
EBay sucks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

nillacobain said:


> what about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Amazing-Christia...ryZ51561QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those look good.  I love the blue/yellow Architek!


----------



## nillacobain

laureenthemean said:


> Those look good. I love the blue/yellow Architek!


 
thanks


----------



## lilmissb

Hi ladies, I'm a total newbie and I'm about to commit financial suicide and purchase my first pair of CL's and a Herve Leger bandage dress for my birthday.    hehehehe...

I just wanted to get some feedback as to whether any of you have dealt with manhattan-sales, rodeodrivefashionista, celebshoes, tullulahgrace or eluxuryshoes on eBay before. They all seem reputable and I just wanted confirmation as I def do not want to buy fakes.

Any help anyone can give me is great.

Thanks!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a total newbie and I'm about to commit financial suicide and purchase my first pair of CL's and a Herve Leger bandage dress for my birthday.    hehehehe...
> 
> I just wanted to get some feedback as to whether any of you have dealt with manhattan-sales, rodeodrivefashionista, celebshoes, tullulahgrace or eluxuryshoes on eBay before. They all seem reputable and I just wanted confirmation as I def do not want to buy fakes.
> 
> Any help anyone can give me is great.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I have not heard of manhattan-sales, but the others are definitely reputable.  RDF is a tPFer, and she's very nice, knowledgeable, and helpful.  I have purchased from eluxuryshoes and I didn't ask any questions so I cannot attest to their helpfulness, but the shipping was pretty fast (although he just put the shoes in a Priority Mail Tyvek envelope, not a box).


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^ It's definitely not the box that they come in. The box says Decollete, but those are not. Not sure why they would put it in there. Wait til others come.
> 
> Her user name is funny.


 She also has a pair of Decolletes listed.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That box does look like it says "Rolando" for the style name (it's cut off).  Sometimes in the middle section they have other style names.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi girls, can you help Authenticate these for me please.
> Thanks so much!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150299266717



Laureen can you take a look at these for me please......


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> I have not heard of manhattan-sales, but the others are definitely reputable.  RDF is a tPFer, and she's very nice, knowledgeable, and helpful.  I have purchased from eluxuryshoes and I didn't ask any questions so I cannot attest to their helpfulness, but the shipping was pretty fast (although he just put the shoes in a Priority Mail Tyvek envelope, not a box).



This is the link for the shoes I'm thinking of, what does everyone think?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=350102478872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=022

Well, off to work now but will be online again shortly


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry to should say for manhattan-sales!


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> This is the link for the shoes I'm thinking of, what does everyone think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350102478872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=022
> 
> Well, off to work now but will be online again shortly



Looks ok to me and their photos are consistent.


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> Laureen can you take a look at these for me please......



Looks good.


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> This is the link for the shoes I'm thinking of, what does everyone think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=350102478872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=022
> 
> Well, off to work now but will be online again shortly



These look good, and so do their other Loubs.


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> Laureen can you take a look at these for me please......



Those don't look like Bourge Zeppas (my Bourge boots don't have a line like that run through the front) to me, I think they are Arielle a Talon or similar to that style with a Rolando toe box. I think these look ok to me although the photo are taken at weird angles (making the heel look stumpy). The seller did note the heel heigh is 11cm = about 4.4 inches which sounds right to me (depending on how they measured the heel).


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Those don't look like Bourge Zeppas (my Bourge boots don't have a line like that run through the front) to me, I think they are Arielle a Talon or similar to that style with a Rolando toe box. I think these look ok to me although the photo are taken at weird angles (making the heel look stumpy). The seller did note the heel heigh is 11cm = about 4.4 inches which sounds right to me (depending on how they measured the heel).



That's a bit frightening, she shows a receipt for them but doesn't know what kind of boots they are.....


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I probably should have double checked before I got them, but these are good, right?  lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=130260736262


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> Looks good.



Javaboo says they aren't the type of boot she has them listed as????


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Go with whatever javaboo says.  I am not familiar with boot styles, so I am just giving my best guess.  Maybe you should ask the seller for pictures of the full receipt and/or the label on the box.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Go with whatever javaboo says.  I am not familiar with boot styles, so I am just giving my best guess.  Maybe you should ask the seller for pictures of the full receipt and/or the label on the box.



Ok thanks i'll go do that.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Those don't look like Bourge Zeppas (my Bourge boots don't have a line like that run through the front) to me, I think they are Arielle a Talon or similar to that style with a Rolando toe box. I think these look ok to me although the photo are taken at weird angles (making the heel look stumpy). The seller did note the heel heigh is 11cm = about 4.4 inches which sounds right to me (depending on how they measured the heel).



Thanks Javaboo, i'm gonna ask to see the full receipt and box.


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> These look good, and so do their other Loubs.


 

Yeah! Thanks so much for your kind help!!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Ok girls this is what i could find out, please everyone give there opinions. Neiman Marcus has the identical shape, they are new. They are called Ariella Talon but they only had the ankle boot. Wouldn't they have the tall ones if they made them??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Not necessarily.  They did make the tall versions; look at this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-boots-364502.html


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Laureen i posted the boots there, no response yet. To be honest i'm kinda stressed out. I bought them cheep, no one wanted them. Why?? Especially if they are from his new collection.. Advice would be great... Thanks


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Not necessarily.  They did make the tall versions; look at this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-boots-364502.html



I couldn't find them in the CL Boot thread, also didn't know how to access there pics.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're not a new style, they're from a few seasons ago, I think, or a classic. I think maybe the boots just aren't as popular as a lot of other styles.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They're not a new style, they're from a few seasons ago, I think, or a classic. I think maybe the boots just aren't as popular as a lot of other styles.



They showed them on Neiman Marcus as New Arrivals, but only in the Ankle Boot????


----------



## laureenthemean

Here are *ledaatomica*'s:





The ones in the auction look the same; I think they're fine.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> Here are *ledaatomica*'s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones in the auction look the same; I think they're fine.



So i should be good with them then. The receipt is obviously fake, but the boots are Authentic.??


----------



## b00mbaka

What do you ladies think about these boots: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=320306789043#ebayphotohosting


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> So i should be good with them then. The receipt is obviously fake, but the boots are Authentic.??



Sorry Laureen i didn't notice your writing below the pic. You went really far to help me on these, I really appreciate it. Thank you so much. 
  You really are the Best....Tia


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't understand why you think the receipt is fake?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I don't understand why you think the receipt is fake?


Because she has the boots listed as completely different boots, if the receipt was real it should state the type of boot, shouldn't it??


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> Because she has the boots listed as completely different boots, if the receipt was real it should state the type of boot, shouldn't it??



And she has the box sitting right there, it should say the style.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Not necessarily.  A lot of stores just call them by generic names like, "platform boot" or something like that.  The seller might have been just guessing at the name.  Also, not everyone knows that the name is on the label, or the label might have been peeled off of the box.

*b00mbaka*, that seller is a well-known member of this forum.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Not necessarily.  A lot of stores just call them by generic names like, "platform boot" or something like that.  The seller might have been just guessing at the name.  Also, not everyone knows that the name is on the label, or the label might have been peeled off of the box.
> 
> *b00mbaka*, that seller is a well-known member of this forum.



Oh i didn't know that should i cancel wanting to see the receipt and box??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would wait for pictures just in case, but so far it seems okay.


----------



## laureenthemean

What do you guys think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

b00mbaka said:


> What do you ladies think about these boots: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320306789043#ebayphotohosting



Looks good and they are similar to the ones *sinful *was looking at.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> What do you guys think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-studded-pumps_W0QQitemZ320308403314QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320308403314&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I think (what little pictures they have) its authentic.


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> What do you guys think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-studded-pumps_W0QQitemZ320308403314QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320308403314&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

Oooh! I actually like them.  As opposed to the Mad Marys especially if worn a la Mischa Barton with her mismatched fairy outfit. I love the platforms on them! HOT!


----------



## javaboo

oo_let_me_see said:


> I probably should have double checked before I got them, but these are good, right?  lol
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=130260736262



Sorry we missed these but they are good.


----------



## javaboo

*sinfulgoddess*: Those boots are from the F/W 2007 season which I can't remember how much they cost but about $1200-1300. Like Laureen said the stores usually go by a common name or on rare occasions they have mixed up the boxes after people tried them on. The boots do look authentic in the picture so I don't think you have much to worry about. People probably couldn't find the listing because the title wasn't very helpful (since the seller did not put the name in the description) and they didn't state a size for searching.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NEW-ALI-Nude-Platfrm-Shoes-39-5_W0QQitemZ300263607401QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300263607401&_trkparms=72%3A1208%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Very strange, same pictures as seen on ioffer except one in many auctions?? Seller has sold many pairs of CL's with positive feedback. Did someone steal her photos?


----------



## iimewii

Hi Guys,

Are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:4|65:16|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks


----------



## techie81

iimewii said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NUDE-Slingback-Numero-Prive-38-5_W0QQitemZ110297061442QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110297061442&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A16%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks



noegirl is a TPFer.


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone know how the Cl Triclo's are sized at all?


----------



## miceju

Hi! Are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-PUMP-SHOES_W0QQitemZ330276644916QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330276644916&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

and these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sometimes-Lam...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

TIA


----------



## JRed

miceju said:


> Hi! Are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-PUMP-SHOES_W0QQitemZ330276644916QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330276644916&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> and these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sometimes-Lam...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> TIA




The leopards are 

I can't really tell with the Sometimes because they look like stock photos.


----------



## miceju

Yeah that's what I thought too, but posted them here before I go on to report the buggers! I distinctly remember having seen the Sometimes photo before...


----------



## JetSetGo!

These are definitely stolen pics. I believe they belonged to Trenduet originally. All the fakers use them now....


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> Does anyone know how the Cl Triclo's are sized at all?



There is a sizing thread. You may get more responses there. 

In my experience, they run TTS to 1/2 size small.


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> There is a sizing thread. You may get more responses there.
> 
> In my experience, they run TTS to 1/2 size small.




Thanks JetSetGo! So sorry about posting in the wrong thread, still finding my feet here


----------



## JetSetGo!

No problem! 

If you get the shoes, don't forget to post pix! I'm dying for a pair of these....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Are these good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## socalboo

Do you guys think that the straps on these look a little off?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## javaboo

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Are these good?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-Boots-37-5-7-6-5-Pink_W0QQitemZ260296436381QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks good to me


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx!


----------



## javaboo

socalboo said:


> Do you guys think that the straps on these look a little off?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-python-pump-shoe-38-5-nr_W0QQitemZ330276342891QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330276342891&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A15|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Those look good to me. I think the straps are just big on the person wearing them. Some members noted that the straps feels a bit big when they got theirs.


----------



## socalboo

Thanks *java*! I was checking them out for a friend!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That is why I didn't get them because the straps are way too big on my puny little ankles. They did tell me they could add more holes tho.


----------



## b00mbaka

Are these okay: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




jimmyshoogirl said:


> That is why I didn't get them because the straps are way too big on my puny little ankles. They did tell me they could add more holes tho.


 
Wait a minute... aren't you supposed to be on a :ban:


----------



## socalboo

^^Well, if you have to add anything maybe it's not worth breaking the ban! imo


----------



## javaboo

b00mbaka said:


> Are these okay: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Suede-Wedge-Knee-High-Boot-38_W0QQitemZ370091955244QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370091955244&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute... aren't you supposed to be on a :ban:



I think those look good.


----------



## b00mbaka

K, thanks! I'll post them in the deals thread since they aren't my size


----------



## dancer31rmb

how do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-MARY-JANE-Pumps-38-5-8-8-5_W0QQitemZ260297376041QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260297376041&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SIZE-37_W0QQitemZ200258130640QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200258130640&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thoughts on these?


----------



## MizzD

dancer31rmb said:


> how do these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-MARY-JANE-Pumps-38-5-8-8-5_W0QQitemZ260297376041QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260297376041&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I'd ask for more pics.


----------



## morfoula

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SIZE-37_W0QQitemZ200258130640QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200258130640&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thoughts on these?



i dunno... i'm definitely no expert but these look weird?


----------



## rdgldy

seem off to me too


----------



## Katykit01

not sure if these have been posted here but did these come in white? If so, what do you think about this shoe?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330275819081


----------



## noah8077

I thought they looked off, but I have been so wrong so many times...I may have just spotted my first fake, yay!


----------



## morfoula

Katykit01 said:


> not sure if these have been posted here but did these come in white? If so, what do you think about this shoe?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330275819081




poor babies scratched up like that!


----------



## laureenthemean

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SIZE-37_W0QQitemZ200258130640QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200258130640&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thoughts on these?



Fake.



Katykit01 said:


> not sure if these have been posted here but did these come in white? If so, what do you think about this shoe?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330275819081



These look okay.


----------



## noah8077

I have done that on some shoes for traction, but I would never on my CL's!  :s


----------



## javaboo

dancer31rmb said:


> how do these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-MARY-JANE-Pumps-38-5-8-8-5_W0QQitemZ260297376041QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260297376041&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Good! I think its a pretty good deal for these. I would change the soles to a red rubber one though.



noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SIZE-37_W0QQitemZ200258130640QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200258130640&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thoughts on these?



Need more pictures but if Laureen say fake she has her reasons. The first picture makes me doubt the authenticity though.



Katykit01 said:


> not sure if these have been posted here but did these come in white? If so, what do you think about this shoe?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330275819081



Good, poor shoes...nothing like a pair of red rubber won't fix!


----------



## laureenthemean

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SIZE-37_W0QQitemZ200258130640QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200258130640&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thoughts on these?



Just checked, and these have been reported in the fakes thread before.


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

fake?


----------



## noah8077

Maybe I wasn't so good after all and I just remember seeing them posted there.
Thanks Laureen and Java.


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> fake?



I don't know, I think that is trenduet's picture, though.


----------



## javaboo

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Size-37_W0QQitemZ160290486287QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> fake?



Stolen photos...see:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220274917025


----------



## javaboo

Yep *Laureen *they are...I had to go find the photos to double check.


----------



## laureenthemean

Ack I wish she'd watermark her pictures!  The fakers love to steal them.


----------



## lilmissb

Did Rolande ever come like this?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ55779QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JRed

lilmissb said:


> Did Rolande ever come like this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ55779QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yes, it did.  Looks okay to me.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks JRed!


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> Did Rolande ever come like this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Rolande-Slingback-Heels-NEW-36_W0QQitemZ230299061894QQihZ013QQcategoryZ55779QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Yes they did, Victoria Beckham was seen wearing these.


----------



## lilmissb

Aha! Thanks javaboo, you are a wealth of knowledge! 

What does everyone think of these? And do they run small, TTS or big?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LOUBOUTIN-SA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

Those are the 100mm heel height so I would say TTS or maybe 1/2 size up if you have wide feet. You probably would want to post in the sizing thread to double check.


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> Those are the 100mm heel height so I would say TTS or maybe 1/2 size up if you have wide feet. You probably would want to post in the sizing thread to double check.



 I keep forgetting to post in that thread instead of this one! So sorry, AGAIN! Maybe I'm too attached to this one???


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, forgot to ask, would you say they're authentic? I've never dealt with the seller before.


----------



## javaboo

Looks good! Or else I would have said something when I first looked at it 

Can't wait to see the outfit you picked out for your party. Its going to be amazing! HL + CL =


----------



## RedSoleAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-DECOLLETE-EEL-LEATHER-37-5_W0QQitemZ140271109536QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140271109536&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Just thought I would get these checked and IF they are real to show those interested. World-wide shipping is free.


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> Looks good! Or else I would have said something when I first looked at it
> 
> Can't wait to see the outfit you picked out for your party. Its going to be amazing! HL + CL =




Hehehehe...I know, I am getting a little scared at the amount of money that's going to walk out the door but I guess that was the way I felt when I took the plunge and bought myself LV and and Bvlgari!!!  ush:

What about these Rolandos?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...ryZ55780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

RedSoleAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-DECOLLETE-EEL-LEATHER-37-5_W0QQitemZ140271109536QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140271109536&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Just thought I would get these checked and IF they are real to show those interested. World-wide shipping is free.



Looks good to me.


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Fake.




Had my doubts about them, thanks for confirming Laureen!


----------



## rnk

Hello

Would anyone please authenticate these for me?  Thanks so much.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170268278645&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ They look good to me. I wish the seller had some previous feedback, though.


----------



## Loubou Lady

Sorry if this is a repost ladies...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310089592615

which style are these?  And these are def more brown than nude color?


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Camel decollete.  More of a flesh tone color than the nude is.


----------



## rnk

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ They look good to me. I wish the seller had some previous feedback, though.



Yeah, I'm hesitating because of that.  I have been looking for nude VPs in 36.5 forever, though! Ugh.


----------



## Maria270382

Hwllo Ladies!

How do these look to you?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks in advance!

Maria


----------



## purdy13

Maria270382 said:


> Hwllo Ladies!
> 
> How do these look to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-New-Simple-Pumps-IT-37-UK-4-675_W0QQitemZ150301748623QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150301748623&_trkparms=72%3A1350%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Maria


 
Fake I think, but I'm sure another lady will step in to confirm.


----------



## Maria270382

I am wondering about them as well, as I have a pair of Iowa 100's that I bought at Barney's, and the 3 in 37 looks different on them. 
Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Maria270382 said:


> Hwllo Ladies!
> 
> How do these look to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Maria



These are waaaaay fake. Do not buy.


----------



## aeross

^^ OMG *Jet *I had no idea those were faked 

I looked at them a few times on Ebay and figured that colour was so bizarre it had to be real !

I'm so annoyed I didn't get them checked, someone has bought them now too 

Darn it


----------



## rnk

How about these?  Are they the real thing?
Thanks as always, ladies.



http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-VERY-PRIVE-SOLD-OUT-37BNIB_W0QQitemZ300264080887QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300264080887


----------



## Maria270382

Thank you ladies so much!
So good to have a place to go with these questions!


----------



## javaboo

rnk said:


> How about these?  Are they the real thing?
> Thanks as always, ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-VERY-PRIVE-SOLD-OUT-37BNIB_W0QQitemZ300264080887QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300264080887



Real!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Are these real?
Thanks ladies!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...d=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rnk

Thanks Javaboo!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The link doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

We'll try this again 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=170270197579&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thank you Laureen!!


----------



## igormn

Are these real? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320308223122&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120315546948&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good.


----------



## igormn

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Both look good.


Thank you!


----------



## fige

You can never have too many classics right? I think they're ok, but I'd love a second opinion!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180294714863


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## fige

Thanks Laureen! My first reaction was "they must be real, who would sell used fakes". Then I remembered it was ebay...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^There have been people selling used fakes, definitely.


----------



## Cerina

Hi! I have been reading this forum forever and finally signed up to join you! I have learnt a lot about Louboutins from you, and want to thank you all for such a great source of information!
I live in Norway, and we don't even have a store to buy loubs here.. So thanks to you I've got the sizing correct Well, enough about that, my question is; 
Are these real? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320308223122
They look OK to me, and I just won them..  
TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good!  Great find.


----------



## Cerina

Thanks! I'm glad I finally got a pair of louboutin boots, here in Norway the summer is over a long time ago!


----------



## ilostmychoo

Hi, is there a reference to legit ebay sellers?  Or is it individual links only?


----------



## miceju

Cerina said:


> Thanks! I'm glad I finally got a pair of louboutin boots, here in Norway the summer is over a long time ago!


 
Hejsa cerina and welcome  Great to have a fellow Scandinavian on board! 
... and the boots look good too!


----------



## lilmissb

Hi *ilostmychoo* try this link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/reputable-stores-carrying-louboutin-353107.html


----------



## ilostmychoo

Thank you


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Could someone have a look at these and let me know what they think ?

Thanks

A


----------



## ylime

^ Fake IMO. The shape is off in the first photo, and the wine color looks too dark.

But wait to see what the experts say.


----------



## **shoelover**

ylime said:


> ^ Fake IMO. The shape is off in the first photo, and the wine color looks too dark.
> 
> But wait to see what the experts say.



I agree..the cut is all wrong and look yuky..


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Could someone have a look at these and let me know what they think ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> A



Definitely fake.


----------



## aeross

Thanks girls, will report now


----------



## fritz799

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/870685787.html

What do you guys think about these?  Anybody have experience with this seller?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lovely&amazing

fritz799 said:


> http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/870685787.html
> 
> What do you guys think about these? Anybody have experience with this seller?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
I wouldn't touch those.  It's asking for trouble.  $$ too low, stolen pictures and off the regular grid...


----------



## rdgldy

I don't like the "I may be able to get a bigger size" comment.


----------



## elle-tee

good morning, ladies! it's thursday - we're almost there. 
mind giving me your prof opinion on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Worn-Once-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-Heels-7-5-B_W0QQitemZ270283397952QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lovely&amazing

elle-tee said:


> good morning, ladies! it's thursday - we're almost there.
> mind giving me your prof opinion on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Worn-Once-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-Heels-7-5-B_W0QQitemZ270283397952QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
They look okay to me but ask her what the EUR size stamp on the bottom says...I hate when people never list what the EUR size is...withholding in an auction isn't good.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ilostmychoo said:


> Hi, is there a reference to legit ebay sellers?  Or is it individual links only?


 There was a thread started a while ago on reputable sellers. If you do a search you will find it.


----------



## fritz799

Thanks everybody.  The size comment and the price put me on the edge.  But knowing the pic is stolen puts me over.  

I really want these heels and they were sold out after the whole Oprah thing...grrrr.
Thanks for talking sense to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they got some at BG, you should call.


----------



## bisousx

Hi, can anyone authenticate these shoes for me? TIA!


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-BLACK-PATENT-38-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ310090591742QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310090591742&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## AnotherHandbag

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Fake or real....at that price fake???


----------



## lovely&amazing

bisousx said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate these shoes for me? TIA!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-BLACK-PATENT-38-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ310090591742QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310090591742&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
These look good


----------



## lovely&amazing

AnotherHandbag said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PARIS-made-in-ITALY-sz-391-2-8-5US_W0QQitemZ150301072034QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150301072034&_trkparms=72%3A1295|39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Fake or real....at that price fake???


 
I can't imagine those were faked...


----------



## laureenthemean

AnotherHandbag said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Fake or real....at that price fake???



Looks good.  Not a popular style, which is why they are cheap.  There's still 3 days left in the auction.


----------



## bisousx

lovely&amazing, thanks for the quick authentication!

Is this authentic as well? Also, does anyone know the name of these babies? I'd like to figure out what the sizing is like.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Pumps-Classics-865-Sz-38_W0QQitemZ150301368279QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150301368279&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look authentic. Looks like they're the ankle-strap version of the Mad Mary, but the loops holding the straps were cut or something.  Sizing would be the same as the Mad Mary or Rolando.


----------



## bisousx

^thanks! Err.. would you mind telling me what size a 38 in this would fit? The sizing guide is confusing me


----------



## lovely&amazing

bisousx said:


> ^thanks! Err.. would you mind telling me what size a 38 in this would fit? The sizing guide is confusing me


 
To my understanding they should fit a US size 7-7.5


----------



## bisousx

thanks so much


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-new-Christian-Louboutin-black-fall-pumps-790_W0QQitemZ220290714233QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220290714233&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

my gut says no on these...what do you all think?


----------



## ashakes

^^^Those could be found super cheap at last Fall's sales at Barneys, NM, etc.  I don't think there are enough photos to determine whether they are fake or not.  The price isn't a give away or anything though considering how cheap you could find them for. The Defil wasn't a super popular style IMO.


----------



## chanell0ve

What about these ladies? No box
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Christian-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## chanell0ve

^^ Thanks laureen


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I think these are real but the seller doesn't have much feedback and there aren't many pictures.  What do you ladies think?  Also, I know this isn't the sizing thread, but do you think these would fit my size 7.5 feet? I don't know how sizing works on wedges....

Thanks girls


----------



## tuvili

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks!!!


----------



## AnotherHandbag

This lady deals in authentic doesn't she? how's the pricing?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## 8seventeen19

RentMe is authentic but that price isn't great...


----------



## lhasa

How do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I think these are real but the seller doesn't have much feedback and there aren't many pictures.  What do you ladies think?  Also, I know this isn't the sizing thread, but do you think these would fit my size 7.5 feet? I don't know how sizing works on wedges....
> 
> Thanks girls



These are real. They fit like the Simple pump. Do you have any of those for comparison? I go up a half size, but some say tts.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lhasa said:


> How do these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




These look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

tuvili said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks!!!



These are lovely. I'd still make an offer for less, though.


----------



## JetSetGo!

tuvili said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks!!!



Looks perfect to me!


----------



## AnotherHandbag

You have got to be kidding.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are real.  They're an older style, not the Very Croise of the current season.  Her other Louboutins look legit.


----------



## AnotherHandbag

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rare-Christia...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## AnotherHandbag

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are real.  They're an older style, not the Very Croise of the current season.  Her other Louboutins look legit.



seriously?????! in that case....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Wait for a second opinion, but I didn't see anything wrong.


----------



## laureenthemean

AnotherHandbag said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rare-Christia...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



The one picture they have is stolen.


----------



## rdgldy

how do they get away with this-"authentic quality", "all sizes available"!!!!!


----------



## AnotherHandbag

I cannot understand why anyone would knowingly sell something at a high price claiming it to be genuine when they know it's not..... the mind boggles :blink:


----------



## javaboo

AnotherHandbag said:


> You have got to be kidding.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MARPOIL-BLACK-LEATHER-SIZE-40_W0QQitemZ160291261909QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160291261909&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting



Looks good and so does her other stuff.


----------



## AnotherHandbag

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SOLD-OUT-Chri...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

 must stay away from fleabay....fake?? please tell me they are fake!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're okay, but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## tuvili

JetSetGo! said:


> Looks perfect to me!



Thanks


----------



## lovely&amazing

AnotherHandbag said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SOLD-OUT-Christian-Louboutin-paillettes-39-5_W0QQitemZ250306892801QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250306892801&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> must stay away from fleabay....fake?? please tell me they are fake!!!


 
Whoa, those are hot....they look pretty good, too.  You might have to have those, *AH*!


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Brand-New-...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

These are too good to be true, right?


----------



## rdgldy

listing is gone-so probably!


----------



## vivette

Hi Are these the real deal?  Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110296564771


----------



## javaboo

vivette said:


> Hi Are these the real deal?  Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110296564771



Looks good!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Are the declics with the tabs of without the tabs the real ones? Or does that even matter?


----------



## Lyra

Are these real? I ask for someone in another forum.







http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## tuvili

JetSetGo! said:


> These are lovely. I'd still make an offer for less, though.



How can I make an offer for less?


----------



## mymonkeymoos

Hello there ladies in the know, Any one any idea about these little puppies...[URL="http://www.purseblog.com/go-to/eBay.php"]eBay[/URL] 230298239979


----------



## JetSetGo!

Is this the same guy who's always selling his "ex's shoes"?

mikev771
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:13|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

mymonkeymoos said:


> Hello there ladies in the know, Any one any idea about these little puppies...[URL="http://www.purseblog.com/go-to/eBay.php"]eBay[/URL] 230298239979



These are perfect! I love the Beige Grease!


----------



## JetSetGo!

tuvili said:


> How can I make an offer for less?



I think I had these mixed up with a pair that had a OBO option. Sorry!

These are a good deal though, so I'd go for it!


----------



## rdgldy

are these ok?  could I make the 39 fit if I probably need the 39.5?
http://cgi.ebay.com/865-Lady-Gres-P...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ authentic!


----------



## lovely&amazing

What gives on these? Clearly two of the three pics are stolen from NGG but look how crazy "off" the pair being sold are...were these faked?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260298612366&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting


----------



## rdgldy

they don't look at all the same!


----------



## jh4200

What do you guys think of these?  I'm not so sure about them.  I tried to search for the seller in the fakes thread, but the asterisks in her name made the search not work:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8953&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> Is this the same guy who's always selling his "ex's shoes"?
> 
> mikev771
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Altadama-Platform-Shoes-37_W0QQitemZ220292130331QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220292130331&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 It sure is...


----------



## ally143

Lyra said:


> Are these real? I ask for someone in another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 
They look like the real thing for me!! Celebshoes sells authentic CLs


----------



## laureenthemean

jh4200 said:


> What do you guys think of these?  I'm not so sure about them.  I tried to search for the seller in the fakes thread, but the asterisks in her name made the search not work:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8953&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching



These look real, and TDF!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## lilmissb

Are these real???

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

lulabee said:


> It sure is...




Why can't he just admit he's buying to resell??? Is his stuff real?


----------



## Lyra

ally143 said:


> They look like the real thing for me!! Celebshoes sells authentic CLs



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## mymonkeymoos

Many thanks, just woken up, seems that lots of others love them too!!!


----------



## miceju

Hi! What do you think of these? Something's VERY off to me...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-pigalle-shoes-uk-4-eu-37_W0QQitemZ320309687255QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320309687255&_trkparms=72%3A1350%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## miceju

thanks! I'll report them


----------



## mymonkeymoos

Are these for real? Seems a great price if they are....170270731306 on ebay


----------



## miceju

^my gut instinct is no, something about the shape and toe... but wait for the more experienced ladies!


----------



## mymonkeymoos

Bugger, I'm just not that lucky!!! Thanks for input, will just wait for confirmation, I just can't spot them yet!


----------



## laureenthemean

mymonkeymoos said:


> Are these for real? Seems a great price if they are....170270731306 on ebay



SO fake.


----------



## hlp_28

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160291172659&indexURL=4#ebayphotohosting

Is this simple authentic? Seller with only 3 feedbacks worry me a bit....

Thanks


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey there ladies, can you tell me if these are authentic?  Thank you so much! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130260783413&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D130260783413%2B%2B%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## lilmissb

lilmissb said:


> Are these real???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!





Sorry, but has anyone had a chance to look at these? Thanks!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

t


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> Sorry, but has anyone had a chance to look at these? Thanks!




They look perfect to me!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Raffaluv said:


> Hey there ladies, can you tell me if these are authentic?  Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130260783413&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D130260783413%2B%2B%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1



Authentic!


----------



## JetSetGo!

hlp_28 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160291172659&indexURL=4#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Is this simple authentic? Seller with only 3 feedbacks worry me a bit....
> 
> Thanks



I believe these are real.


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> They look perfect to me!




Yeah!  I found them in my size!!!!  

Thanks JetSetGo!


----------



## lilmissb

sinfulgoddess said:


> t


 

Sorry, what does "t" mean? It's monday morning and my brain isn't working properly yet!  ush:


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I think that was a mistake. But I'm not totally sure.

Congrats btw!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks JetSetGo! I'm pretty stoked about finding them in my size. I just sent her a question asking why it doesn't come with the box or dustbag as I thought that was rather odd but as long as it looks good!


----------



## madamefifi

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Too good to be true???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good to me..DO IT!


----------



## madamefifi

^^I did it!!! Plus I get some $$$ back thanks to www.live.com which I would never have known about if it weren't for you lovely CL junkies. I love you guys!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^YAY!  Those are so pretty!


----------



## hlp_28

JetSetGo! said:


> I believe these are real.


 
Thanks JSG!! Finally found one in my size !!


----------



## Jzlyn

Did a search but found nothing... Are these real? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=250306968371

TIA


----------



## lulabee

madamefifi said:


> ^^I did it!!! Plus I get some $$$ back thanks to www.live.com which I would never have known about if it weren't for you lovely CL junkies. I love you guys!!


YAY!!!!You got them!I can't wait for pics!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Jzlyn said:


> Did a search but found nothing... Are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=250306968371
> 
> TIA


 
Based on those pics they look good...wait for at least one more opinion, however...


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

real or no?


----------



## rdgldy

I'd ask for more pictures.


----------



## Katykit01

Authentic or no? The price is a bit too good to be true....\http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-5-PIGALLE-SHOE-38-8_W0QQitemZ270287013818QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270287013818&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ally143

Katykit01 said:


> Authentic or no? The price is a bit too good to be true....\http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-5-PIGALLE-SHOE-38-8_W0QQitemZ270287013818QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270287013818&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
I've seen the first pic somewhere else, and the shoes and the box look weird on the second pic. I would stay away from this auction


----------



## laureenthemean

Katykit01 said:


> Authentic or no? The price is a bit too good to be true....\http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-5-PIGALLE-SHOE-38-8_W0QQitemZ270287013818QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270287013818&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Ally is right--stolen first picture, and they look bad in the second.  I would definitely stay away.


----------



## Katykit01

Thanks Ally and Laureen!


----------



## JuneHawk

Can someone take a look at these ones?  Sorry if they have already been posted.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good to me.


----------



## payo1a

Can anyone tell me if any of these are authentic? I want to wear it for a wedding.. do they run tts too? I ran a search but had no luck. Also, are these a good price? TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Black-satin-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AnotherHandbag

JuneHawk said:


> Can someone take a look at these ones?  Sorry if they have already been posted.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-Green-Suede-Platform-Pump_W0QQitemZ360097423187QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360097423187&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



June they are gorgeous....get them get them!!


----------



## rdgldy

lovely-get them!


----------



## laureenthemean

payo1a said:


> Can anyone tell me if any of these are authentic? I want to wear it for a wedding.. do they run tts too? I ran a search but had no luck. Also, are these a good price? TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Black-satin-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



They both look authentic.  I would probably go up half a size.


----------



## JuneHawk

You girls are a bad influence!

How about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good!


----------



## lhasa

Nude patent VP's?  Please say they're fake - I'm running out of $...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ick, fake.


----------



## lhasa

Thanks -- I thought they looked a little fleshy.


----------



## loveuga

Could someone please authenticate these?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JRed

loveuga said:


> Could someone please authenticate these?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




they look okay to me.  someone has bought it though.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^I find it *super* fascinating however that she has sold several other pairs with the EXACT same pictures in different sizes in the past (look at her feedback)...


----------



## tuvili

How about these?  (I posted in the wrong forum originally.  Sorry!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

never saw this style before-kind of remind me of the castellana heel-what do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3056&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## killerstrawbery

hiya! plz authenticate these for me when you get a chance, thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> never saw this style before-kind of remind me of the castellana heel-what do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3056&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching





killerstrawbery said:


> hiya! plz authenticate these for me when you get a chance, thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


These both look okay to me.


----------



## ashakes

lovely&amazing said:


> ^I find it *super* fascinating however that she has sold several other pairs with the EXACT same pictures in different sizes in the past (look at her feedback)...


 
I find it quite fascinating too.  While I understand using the same photos if they happen to be in perfect condition without any damage and a style known to have gone on sale somewhere, this just seems off to me considering this is a classic style that doesn't go on sale.  Retail is $770 and she has consistenly sold a few pairs way below retail.  This last pair she sold for the cheapest.

I believe in one of the 1st auctions she showed 3 boxes piled up on each other saying she bought a 38, 38.5, and 39 and was letting 2/3 go?  Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.

I know a TPFer bought the last pair as well.


----------



## Katykit01

Yes or no on both of these?  Same seller and tons of feedback but the price

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Paillette-Decolletes-size-39_W0QQitemZ110299547513QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110299547513&_trkparms=72%3A1420%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Giraffe-Pony-Hair-Very-Prive-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ110299547160QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110299547160&_trkparms=72%3A1420%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Jenna51580

Goodevening ladies could someone kindly help with this pair?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180297322420


----------



## lulabee

Katykit01 said:


> Yes or no on both of these? Same seller and tons of feedback but the price
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Paillette-Decolletes-size-39_W0QQitemZ110299547513QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110299547513&_trkparms=72%3A1420%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Giraffe-Pony-Hair-Very-Prive-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ110299547160QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110299547160&_trkparms=72%3A1420%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


 Both real.


----------



## tuvili

Hi!  Are these okay?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## more_CHOOS

Jenna51580 said:


> Goodevening ladies could someone kindly help with this pair?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180297322420


 
I think these are Materna's and they look ok to me.


----------



## MKWMDA

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Not really an authentication question, but more of a color question. Are these Nude Nappa, or "hot pink" like the seller claims, or "salmon" as the seller also claims?

Im confused but I like them and want them!


----------



## javaboo

loveuga said:


> Could someone please authenticate these?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-VERY-PRIVE-PUMP-39_W0QQitemZ270287273095QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270287273095&_trkparms=72%3A1419|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Yes, I would definitely ask the seller for more photos of these since they have sold two pairs using the same photos. Their photos aren't that consist but the sizes have been around the same general area. 



tuvili said:


> How about these?  (I posted in the wrong forum originally.  Sorry!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Delfil-Pump-Size-36-US-6_W0QQitemZ250307948189QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250307948189&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A15|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks!



Good.



rdgldy said:


> never saw this style before-kind of remind me of the castellana heel-what do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110299423056&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching



Good. I've seen them before but I forgot which store. Joseph's maybe?



killerstrawbery said:


> hiya! plz authenticate these for me when you get a chance, thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PASSMULE-ZEPPA-DOrsay-pumps-36-5_W0QQitemZ290263900925QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290263900925&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Good.



Katykit01 said:


> Yes or no on both of these?  Same seller and tons of feedback but the price
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Paillette-Decolletes-size-39_W0QQitemZ110299547513QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110299547513&_trkparms=72%3A1420%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Giraffe-Pony-Hair-Very-Prive-Sz-39_W0QQitemZ110299547160QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110299547160&_trkparms=72%3A1420%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14



Seller is a TPFer. Authentic all the way! 



Jenna51580 said:


> Goodevening ladies could someone kindly help with this pair?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180297322420



Looks good.


----------



## jh4200

I think they're nude nappa, MK.  But that does have pink tones in it, so maybe that's why the seller described them that way.


----------



## javaboo

I would assume they should look like the architeks/declic in nude leather. Like Jh4200 said it does have pink tones in it. I know that one of my friend have trouble describing colours and she says the weirdest things when asked.


----------



## nillacobain

http://cgi.ebay.it/BELLISSIME-SCARPE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ180298296119QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180298296119&_trkparms=72%3A1025%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


and 

http://cgi.ebay.it/espadrillas-zepp...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


are these auth? thanks


----------



## Leescah

These are cute - can anyone confirm if they're ok (and the seller does have 100% "FEECback" hehe ). What is this style called?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-CHRISTIA...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Katykit01

Are these RonRon's good? Seller has ZERO feedback but also selling a nice VP.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270284643829&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think that seller's VPs were reported as fake.


----------



## Jenna51580

javaboo said:


> Yes, I would definitely ask the seller for more photos of these since they have sold two pairs using the same photos. Their photos aren't that consist but the sizes have been around the same general area.
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I've seen them before but I forgot which store. Joseph's maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> Seller is a TPFer. Authentic all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.


 Thank you for your help


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Katy*, I don't know enough about the Ron Rons to tell if they're real (my gut says they are) but I can tell you with 100% certainty her VP's are as fake as the day is long!


----------



## Katykit01

lovely&amazing said:


> *Katy*, I don't know enough about the Ron Rons to tell if they're real (my gut says they are) but I can tell you with 100% certainty her VP's are as fake as the day is long!



I agree her VP's are quite obvious but why sell one real and one fake?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't know, but I saw another seller doing this as well.  Her Rolandos were definitely fake, but she was also selling some authentic-looking wedges.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^My theory is this...they've bought real CL's on sale somewhere and wanted a second pair so they resorted to iOffer.  Needing money, (who doesn't?) they put them up on ebay thinking "_no one will know the difference_."


----------



## laureenthemean

Maybe some people think the ioffer stuff is real?  Sometimes the thought of getting a deal clouds one's judgment, and a lot of people don't know about which styles are popular and stuff.  I don't know with is sadder.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Agreed.


----------



## linpaddy

I was very excited when I saw tons of Architeks on Ioffer.

I didn't know that they were fake until DH pointed out that a $700 plus pair of shoes cannot possibly be selling on Ioffer for $300.  Not to mention there were literally hundreds of designs and style.  

I told my DH that he should be a shoe detective!


----------



## javaboo

Leescah said:


> These are cute - can anyone confirm if they're ok (and the seller does have 100% "FEECback" hehe ). What is this style called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEATHER-BLACK-SHOES-SIZE-38-5_W0QQitemZ360097904098QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360097904098&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Looks good to me but I'm not sure what the name is except NM has them for like $1200 and calls them 'Lace Up' Boots.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat17970748


----------



## tuvili

Thank you, Java!


----------



## jh4200

Funny, Leescah just asked about these.  They're called the Inverness.


----------



## grimmylina

xxxxxxxxxx
you are not permitted to discuss items you're selling

Do people actaully make fake Louboutins? That's kind of tacky. : (


----------



## Chins4

What do we think ladies? Real? Good deal?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/sandales-plat...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## nillacobain

anyone on these?


http://cgi.ebay.it/BELLISSIME-SCARPE...d=p3286.c0.m14


and 

http://cgi.ebay.it/espadrillas-zeppe...d=p3286.c0.m14


are these auth? thanks


----------



## jh4200

Nilla, the first pair seems fine - I can't imagine they've been faked.  The second pair I'm not sure - not good with espadrilles.  Someone else should be along to help soon, though.


----------



## tuvili

grimmylina said:


> xxx
> 
> Do people actaully make fake Louboutins? That's kind of tacky. : (



I don't know what size I am anymore, since shoes don't run true from brand to brand.  I normally wear anything from a 5 to 6... Do these run big?  Would I be unhappy with them?  (Oh, and what kind of toe cleavage is there?  I don't like it, really...)

Thanks!


----------



## grimmylina

Hi Tuvii,

I usually wear a 5 (in some shoes a 5.5) so that's why I bought the 6 thinking that it wouldn't be a big size difference....

I would fit on a pair of Louboutin 6 before I would bid....Only because I had alot of problems keeping them on. I mean I tried everything...stuffing them with makeup pads (yes I got desperate) and nothing worked so that's why I am selling them.

I mean it really hurts to get rid of them but I'd rather get a 5 or a 5.5 and be able to wear them then to have these and just have them sitting in my closet.


----------



## nillacobain

jh4200 said:


> Nilla, the first pair seems fine - I can't imagine they've been faked. The second pair I'm not sure - not good with espadrilles. Someone else should be along to help soon, though.


 
thanks!!


----------



## FK79

Hiya I am new here. Could someone tell me if these are fake.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Pee...=39:1|66:2|65:2|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks


----------



## lilmissb

What do you think of these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=350107368597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks authentic to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

FK79 said:


> Hiya I am new here. Could someone tell me if these are fake.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Louboutin-Pee...=39:1|66:2|65:2|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks



These are fakes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

grimmylina said:


> xxxxxxxxxx
> you are not permitted to discuss items you're selling
> 
> Do people actaully make fake Louboutins? That's kind of tacky. : (



Totally. On both counts.


----------



## FK79

JetSetGo! said:


> These are fakes.


 
What is the tell tale signs?


----------



## lovely&amazing

^*FK79*, we don't reveal that information openly due to the fact that the counterfeiters actively read this thread.  We don't want to give them an opportunity to improve upon their fake luxury goods.

Thank you for your interest in our forum!  My best advice is to stick around and learn from the postings what to look for...


----------



## FK79

Ok thanks for letting me know. I will have to do some research then.

I will stick around and see what I learn.


----------



## Loubou Lady

Ladies,
How do these seem?  I don't know if I'm in love w/ the color...hard to tell if the lighting makes them more silver than bronze...I was trying to find an existing link from a store and could only find the "New" Simples (higher heel) in Bronze.  And those bronze are very strong brownish metallic, while these are shown much more muted...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270288077906&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That seller sells authentic.  I think they are the more brownish color.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Loubou Lady said:


> Ladies,
> How do these seem?  I don't know if I'm in love w/ the color...hard to tell if the lighting makes them more silver than bronze...I was trying to find an existing link from a store and could only find the "New" Simples (higher heel) in Bronze.  And those bronze are very strong brownish metallic, while these are shown much more muted...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270288077906&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching



My friend has these. They are beautiful.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Is "onlymoda" authentic?


----------



## lovely&amazing

Dancing_Queen said:


> Is "onlymoda" authentic?


 
Yep, she's legit.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

lovely&amazing said:


> Yep, she's legit.


 
Thank you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-DECLIC-PUMPS-38_W0QQitemZ220295861212QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220295861212&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

thoughts...


----------



## dreamdoll

Would like to do a quick check on these...

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300266245590

TIA!!


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-DECLIC-PUMPS-38_W0QQitemZ220295861212QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220295861212&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thoughts...





dreamdoll said:


> Would like to do a quick check on these...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300266245590
> 
> TIA!!


Both look okay to me.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Laureen*...


----------



## Chins4

Chins4 said:


> What do we think ladies? Real? Good deal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/sandales-plat...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Bump  Anyone?


----------



## aeross

Could someone confirm whether these are fake or not please ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISITIAN-LO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks


----------



## JRed

aeross said:


> Could someone confirm whether these are fake or not please ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISITIAN-LO...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks



hi aeross.  sorry, i think these are


----------



## JRed

Chins4 said:


> Bump  Anyone?



I think they look okay but I've never tried these on so I'm no expert.  I'd wait for another opinion, just to be sure.


----------



## lilmissb

What style are these? Maybe it's just the pics but at first I thought Decolletes and then the toes look too long more like the Wherever but the heel isn't right. I don't know.

I know the seller is reputable though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...8913412QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## alexa118

hello  can you tell me if these ara authentic please? and what do you think about the price? is it a good deal? thank youhttp://cgi.ebay.fr/sandales-plateforme-CITY-GIRL-christian-louboutin-37-6_W0QQitemZ110299787065QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110299787065&_trkparms=72%3A1367%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## alexa118

sorry it doesn t work,the item number is:110299787065


----------



## JetSetGo!

here you go...
http://cgi.ebay.fr/sandales-platefo...QitemZ110299787065QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110 299787065&_trkparms=72%3A1367%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C 65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

They look authentic to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> What style are these? Maybe it's just the pics but at first I thought Decolletes and then the toes look too long more like the Wherever but the heel isn't right. I don't know.
> 
> I know the seller is reputable though.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...8913412QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem



I see what you mean, but I think these are Decolletes. 
Her pix may just be some weird angles. 
They are good.


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Are these good?  Thank you!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

are these good?

http://cgi.ebay.it/Louboutin-peep-t...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

and
http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

and
http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

tuvili said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Are these good?  Thank you!!!!


These look okay.


nillacobain said:


> are these good?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Louboutin-peep-t...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> and
> http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> and
> http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



First is fake, don't know about the second, third looks okay.


----------



## nillacobain

laureenthemean said:


> These look okay.
> 
> 
> First is fake, don't know about the second, third looks okay.


 
thanks!

can I ask about these again?

http://cgi.ebay.it/espadrillas-zepp...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

and the name of these? 
http://cgi.ebay.it/BELLISSIME-SCARP...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## tuvili

Thank you, Laureen


----------



## laureenthemean

nillacobain said:


> thanks!
> 
> can I ask about these again?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/espadrillas-zepp...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> and the name of these?
> http://cgi.ebay.it/BELLISSIME-SCARP...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I'm not familiar with the espadrilles, but I don't see anything blatantly wrong about them.  The second ones look fine; I'm sure they're an older style that hasn't been copied.


----------



## ally143

Chins4 said:


> Bump  Anyone?


 
I don't have these, but they look good to me!



aeross said:


> Could someone confirm whether these are fake or not please ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISITIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-PUMPS-ROLANDO-Sz-38_W0QQitemZ130262676676QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130262676676&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks


 
Very bad Rolando attempt IMO! I would stay away!


----------



## nillacobain

laureenthemean said:


> I'm not familiar with the espadrilles, but I don't see anything blatantly wrong about them. The second ones look fine; I'm sure they're an older style that hasn't been copied.


 
thanks again laureen!! i'd like to know what is their name and how they fit!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're called the Ibiza.  I think espadrilles only come in whole sizes.  Sorry, can't tell you more about the sizing.


----------



## nillacobain

thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

actually i wanted to ask the name of these and not the name of espadrillas.. sorry!
http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180298296119&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## more_CHOOS

these rolandos?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## niccig

These look ok to me, but I need a second opinion:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTHENTIC-C...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


I think I may want someone to say they're fake so I don't snatch them up


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> these rolandos?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14





niccig said:


> These look ok to me, but I need a second opinion:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTHENTIC-C...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> I think I may want someone to say they're fake so I don't snatch them up


These both look okay.


----------



## more_CHOOS

thx Laureen!  I can always count on you!!!


----------



## lolitablue

These are weird! Please move to the hall of shame and I will report if they are fake.

http://cgi.ebay.com/designer-red-sole-christian-louboutin-CL-pumps-sze-40_W0QQitemZ320310000687QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320310000687&_trkparms=72%3A1420%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## french_vanilla

hi,
can someone tell is this real?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

thanks in advance.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## more_CHOOS

these iowa's

http://cgi.ebay.com/In-box-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Iowa-Patent-Peeptoes-70mm-6_W0QQitemZ140275692298QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140275692298&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.


----------



## julisa

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230293957073

would really apreciate your opinion. 
they look pretty good to me, was comparing them a definately authentic pair i got at davids in toronto, i am hoping i am just paranoid about buying on ebay. 
thank you.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.  That seller has sold authentic before.


----------



## linda83

Hullo  I just bought a pair of Louboutins on eBay. I had a question about the logo on the sole of the shoe. I compared them to shoes I bought at a Louboutin boutique, and they're a little different (one has the "Vero Cuoio" thing, the "u" in "Louboutin" looks different, and the "3" in the size is different). Is this normal? Thanks so much!


----------



## ylime

^^ What style is your eBay pair? I just looked at 3 different pairs of mine (two 39s and a 38.5), and all three had the curved 3.

I'm not too good with authenticating, but it could be that it's an older style?


----------



## laureenthemean

linda83 said:


> Hullo  I just bought a pair of Louboutins on eBay. I had a question about the logo on the sole of the shoe. I compared them to shoes I bought at a Louboutin boutique, and they're a little different (one has the "Vero Cuoio" thing, the "u" in "Louboutin" looks different, and the "3" in the size is different). Is this normal? Thanks so much!



I wouldn't worry too much about it if that's all that is suspicious.  There are quite a few different stamps on authentic Louboutins.  If you want to make sure, post pictures of the actual shoes.


----------



## linda83

Thanks for the responses  The shoes are called "Mimini". I think they could very well be an older style, since no one seems familiar with them! I took a photo of them, but is there something I should be focusing on?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're actually from last season, but not a popular style.  They look fine to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Minibout experts...any thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=290268363912&_fvi=1


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's already been pulled.


----------



## niccig

laureenthemean said:


> These both look okay.



Thanks Laureen!  Now to decide between these and fuschia....


----------



## french_vanilla

laureenthemean,
thank you 
I have to be keep looking


----------



## french_vanilla

hi it's me again
can anyone confirm these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180297777004

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290268418428

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=28027621

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270288362189


thank you


----------



## french_vanilla

;-d


----------



## laureenthemean

french_vanilla said:


> hi it's me again
> can anyone confirm these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180297777004
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290268418428
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=28027621
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270288362189
> 
> 
> thank you



The first ones are real, the second require more pictures, the third has been pulled, and the fourth look fake.


----------



## Red Queen

Watchya think of these?  They look ok to me, but a brand new seller...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220295839305&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## JetSetGo!

I wish the seller wasn't brand new, but the shoes look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> ^^It's already been pulled.



Here they are again.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Any thoughts?


----------



## french_vanilla

laureenthemean said:


> The first ones are real, the second require more pictures, the third has been pulled, and the fourth look fake.



-the second one please let me know where you need to see more.

and this one
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280276215432

thanks again , i am so sorry that posting too many 
but i am new to Louboutin so i have no idea at all.


----------



## jewelisa

i purchased these CL's on ebay from 100 feedback seller..  they were to big so i resold them to a gal in Greece...  had a bad feeling about her ..  after the fact.. but i was not sure i could cancel a sale....i believe these are real..  could you all give me your opinion?? she is sending them back to me...  .... she says the label is wrong on the box ..  i think its a stores spelling error ..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220283741360

i have several pairs from neimans ( they do have good sales if ya catch them )  but i moved to NC  no close stores :o(   i want to resell them ..  but do not want to if not real   I HATE FAKES

thanks in advance


----------



## JetSetGo!

jewelisa said:


> i purchased these CL's on ebay from 100 feedback seller..  they were to big so i resold them to a gal in Greece...  had a bad feeling about her ..  after the fact.. but i was not sure i could cancel a sale....i believe these are real..  could you all give me your opinion?? she is sending them back to me...  .... she says the label is wrong on the box ..  i think its a stores spelling error ..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220283741360
> 
> i have several pairs from neimans ( they do have good sales if ya catch them )  but i moved to NC  no close stores :o(   i want to resell them ..  but do not want to if not real   I HATE FAKES
> 
> thanks in advance




^^^^ Those are real. The Louboutin label one the box is fine. And no matter what the label from Jeffrey says, the store is an authorized seller of Louboutin, so it only further identifies these shoes as authentic. Your buyer seems to have a simple case of buyer's remorse. She's just messing with you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

french_vanilla said:


> -the second one please let me know where you need to see more.
> 
> and this one
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280276215432
> 
> thanks again , i am so sorry that posting too many
> but i am new to Louboutin so i have no idea at all.



At first glance, these look fine. 
If you ask for more pix, try to get a side view. They are often very telling.

You are smart to be cautious until you know what to look for.


----------



## ally143

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've seen the pics of the black patent rolande before, and the first one appears to be plain leather...any thoughts? could it be the lighting?


----------



## more_CHOOS

looks like the first and last are of black kid and the ones in the middle are patent


----------



## laureenthemean

ally143 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I've seen the pics of the black patent rolande before, and the first one appears to be plain leather...any thoughts? could it be the lighting?



I would ask for more pictures, but I think the ones with the patent are her own.  She's selling Anemones with pictures of the sink in the background too.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> Here they are again.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> Any thoughts?



They look okay from that angle, but I would definitely ask for more pictures.  I wonder if the picture was taken from that angle on purpose (or the picture is stolen).


----------



## samsumax

Hello experts!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130262455359&ru=http://shop.ebay.com%

Can you help me, these would be my first CL, are they real?
Thanks, Sam


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## samsumax

Thanks so much! I can see from your post you know your CL!
If I wear 9 to 9.5 normally the CL in 10 will work in these?

Thanks, Sam


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they would actually be too big for you.  This style runs TTS or half a size big.


----------



## samsumax

Oh Thanks!


----------



## seashel

Love the tortoise.....sandals?  

legit? no bag or box.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220297280610&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine, though they seem very worn and a bit damaged (as described in the auction).  They're the Very Prive.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Any thoughts on these used Bruges?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay to me.  They seem to be the right shape and don't have some of the telltale signs of fake Bruges I've seen before.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Thanks so much. 
Great news for perspective buyers!


----------



## fleurdelys

Could someone please tell me these are real?  I just bought them!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140276064915


----------



## nillacobain

http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NERA-CON-PUNTA-ROSSA-TG-39_W0QQitemZ250310821210QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250310821210&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.it/Stivali-LOUBOUTI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.it/Stivali-LOUBOUTI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

are these real? thanks


----------



## lovely&amazing

nillacobain said:


> http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NERA-CON-PUNTA-ROSSA-TG-39_W0QQitemZ250310821210QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250310821210&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ORNIRON-BOOTS-SHOES-ORIGINALE-tg-40_W0QQitemZ250310917536QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250310917536&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Stivali-LOUBOUTIN-mod-ARIELLA-TALON-nuovi-scarpe_W0QQitemZ120320675454QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120320675454&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Stivali-LOUBOUTIN-mod-AVEDERE-nuovi-scarpe-stivaletti_W0QQitemZ120320669226QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120320669226&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> are these real? thanks


 
1. Fake
2. Hard to tell (could be fake)
3. Look good
4. Very hot, can't imagine they were faked.


----------



## lovely&amazing

fleurdelys said:


> Could someone please tell me these are real? I just bought them!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140276064915


 
The simples look alright.


----------



## nillacobain

lovely&amazing said:


> 1. Fake
> 2. Hard to tell (could be fake)
> 3. Look good
> 4. Very hot, can't imagine they were faked.


 

thanks very much!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nillacobain said:


> http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> are these real? thanks





lovely&amazing said:


> 2. Hard to tell (could be fake)





These are fake. All the authentic pix are stolen.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks, *Jet*! Good eyes!


----------



## fleurdelys

lovely&amazing said:


> The simples look alright.


Thank you!


----------



## Raffaluv

These don't look right to me & the price is unreal -(Mulitple sizes) from Bonanzle.com $190 OBO for Armadillo booties - 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/auctionsonly17/items/AUTHENTIC_Christian_Louboutin_LEATHER_BOOTS

and City Girls also at $190 OBO (Mulitple sizes)

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/auct...tian_Louboutin_BLACK_CITY_GIRL_Shoes_BRAND_NE


Thank you! Let me know what you ladies think?! Seems bizarre


----------



## laureenthemean

^^These were listed in the fakes thread.


----------



## Raffaluv

laureenthemean said:


> ^^These were listed in the fakes thread.


 


Thanks laureenthemean! I should have looked there 1st!


----------



## purse4u

Hey there - I missed out on these but was wondering if they look real to you ladies?  Thanks in advance! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290268726753&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D290268726753%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You dodged a bullet, those are fake.


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


These?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine, though I guess she's relisting for some reason.


----------



## nillacobain

JetSetGo! said:


> These are fake. All the authentic pix are stolen.


 

thanks so much!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Laureen


----------



## nillacobain

JetSetGo! said:


> These are fake. All the authentic pix are stolen.


 
I found the same pix here:

http://album.alfemminile.com/album/see_470572_43/GUCCI-COLL-HYSTERIA-2009.html

pix # 43,44,46 (there are a lot of purses and I think they are fakes too!)


----------



## purse4u

laureenthemean said:


> ^^You dodged a bullet, those are fake.


 

Thanks so much laureen!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Please help with these?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Buy! Buy! Buy! They are authentic and look pristine!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nillacobain said:


> I found the same pix here:
> 
> http://album.alfemminile.com/album/see_470572_43/GUCCI-COLL-HYSTERIA-2009.html
> 
> pix # 43,44,46 (there are a lot of purses and I think they are fakes too!)



Ugh...horrid!


----------



## noah8077

JetSetGo! said:


> Buy! Buy! Buy! They are authentic and look pristine!


 

If you all don't hear from me in awile will you send a search party?  My DH might shoot me!


Thanks Jet!


----------



## carlinha

noah8077 said:


> If you all don't hear from me in awile will you send a search party?  My DH might shoot me!
> 
> 
> Thanks Jet!



ahhhhhhhhhhhh SUCH A GOOD BUY!!!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## christine0628

How do these simples look?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHIC-Christian-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## purse4u

purse4u said:


> Thanks so much laureen!


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ies%26_fvi%3D1

^^You dodged a bullet, those are fake.

I'm going to report them to ebay!  Thanks again!


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Please tell me these are fakes.  Please.  They are at the top of my wish list....


----------



## laureenthemean

christine0628 said:


> How do these simples look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHIC-Christian-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Looks okay.



tuvili said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Please tell me these are fakes.  Please.  They are at the top of my wish list....



Not sure if they are real, because those pictures are stolen.  You can ask the seller for more pictures, but I'd avoid this auction.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Hi ladies,

Is Savvysh0pper legit? TIA! =)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The only Louboutin listing she has uses stock pictures only.  I would not bid unless I get more pictures.


----------



## lilmissb

What do we think?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BLACK-LEATHE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## aeross

Could someone let me know what they think of these ?

TIA !

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Peep-Toe-Shoes-UK-4_W0QQitemZ120319619207QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120319619207&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Shoes-UK-7_W0QQitemZ250310426501QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250310426501&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Bout-Heels-Size-4-37_W0QQitemZ170272856193QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170272856193&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Boxed-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Peep-toes-size-4_W0QQitemZ220296028651QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220296028651&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ270289691391QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270289691391&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, Laureen. You've saved my bank account.


----------



## JetSetGo!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Peep-Toe-Shoes-UK-4_W0QQitemZ120319619207QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120319619207&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

FAKE


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Shoes-UK-7_W0QQitemZ250310426501QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250310426501&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hmmm...suspicious...but not sure


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Bout-Heels-Size-4-37_W0QQitemZ170272856193QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170272856193&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

FAKE


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Boxed-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Peep-toes-size-4_W0QQitemZ220296028651QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220296028651&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

FAKE


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ270289691391QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270289691391&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

FAKE


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> What do we think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BLACK-LEATHE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!



These look okay to me.


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> Could someone let me know what they think of these ?
> 
> TIA !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Peep-Toe-Shoes-UK-4_W0QQitemZ120319619207QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120319619207&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Shoes-UK-7_W0QQitemZ250310426501QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250310426501&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Bout-Heels-Size-4-37_W0QQitemZ170272856193QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170272856193&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Boxed-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Peep-toes-size-4_W0QQitemZ220296028651QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220296028651&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ270289691391QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270289691391&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


  Both pairs of Minbouts and the Ornirons are fake for sure. The Architeks are iffy to me and not sure about the second listing. Lets wait for Laureen on those.


----------



## nillacobain

I still need help:
http://cgi.ebay.it/Decolletee-LOUBOUTIN-mod-CAT-WOMAN-scarpe-decollete_W0QQitemZ350112596181QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350112596181&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

and

http://cgi.ebay.it/Decolletee-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

and

http://cgi.ebay.it/Decolletee-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

The Cat Woman are real (my size)? and what about the Rolandos?


----------



## Raffaluv

Happy Monday Ladies - Can you take a look at these for me - Thanks so much! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130261804579&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D130261804579%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## lhasa

Has anyone asked about these yet?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Maria270382

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250308493574

How do these look to you ladies?

Thanks in advance!

Maria


----------



## christine0628

Hello ladies!

Do these Yoyos look OK?  The seller was nice enough to provide more pics:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130261804579&_trksid=p2761.l1259

TIA!


----------



## starletsparkle

Are these both real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370099006635

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130263556718

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

lulabee said:


> Both pairs of Minbouts and the Ornirons are fake for sure. The Architeks are iffy to me and not sure about the second listing. Lets wait for Laureen on those.



Sorry, everything has been pulled (except the authentic Declics) but I am sure Jet knows her stuff.



nillacobain said:


> I still need help:
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Decolletee-LOUBOUTIN-mod-CAT-WOMAN-scarpe-decollete_W0QQitemZ350112596181QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350112596181&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Decolletee-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Decolletee-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> The Cat Woman are real (my size)? and what about the Rolandos?



It all looks real.


Raffaluv said:


> Happy Monday Ladies - Can you take a look at these for me - Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130261804579&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D130261804579%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1



Looks good, go for it!



lhasa said:


> Has anyone asked about these yet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Ask for more pictures.  I am not sure, but I think I have seen that one picture before.




Maria270382 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250308493574
> 
> How do these look to you ladies?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Maria



These look okay so far, but I would ask for more pictures just in case.



christine0628 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Do these Yoyos look OK?  The seller was nice enough to provide more pics:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130261804579&_trksid=p2761.l1259
> 
> TIA!


Raffaluv asked about these above, they are okay.


----------



## laureenthemean

starletsparkle said:


> Are these both real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370099006635
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130263556718
> 
> Thanks!



Both look okay.


----------



## starletsparkle

thanks so much laureenthemean!


----------



## starletsparkle

more:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-SUEDE-DECLIC-PUMPS-SHOES-39-9_W0QQitemZ370098251736QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370098251736&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A3%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...=39:1|66:2|65:3|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both authentic.


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> These look okay to me.




Thanks!


----------



## Raffaluv

Thanks so much Laureen!!


----------



## Maria270382

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## nillacobain

thanks laureen... I will ask more pics, too.


----------



## noah8077

Sorry, realized it was a reputable seller!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are good.  Onlymoda is a reputable seller.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Cheers to Laureen for being the Authenticating Queen! You rule!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks Jet, and to everyone else, you're welcome! :shame:


----------



## surlygirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-NIB-Louboutin-Prive-womens-shoes-US-8-EU-39_W0QQitemZ220298169444QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220298169444&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

These look way off to me. Can someone else take a look? Thanks!


----------



## iimewii

Hey guys!

Is this authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Very-Prive-38-5-8_W0QQitemZ190260839602QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190260839602&_trkparms=72%3A1419%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Many thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.


----------



## I-shop

how about these... authentic?


is this wallis?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190254444707&fromMakeTrack=true

and 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190260917777


thanks!


----------



## aeross

What do we think with these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Slingbacks-UK-size-4-EU-37_W0QQitemZ170273081025QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170273081025&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Pleated-Ankle-Boots_W0QQitemZ270290310093QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270290310093&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Both fake, imo.


----------



## lulabee

^^Fake and gone.


----------



## lulabee

surlygirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-NIB-Louboutin-Prive-womens-shoes-US-8-EU-39_W0QQitemZ220298169444QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220298169444&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> These look way off to me. Can someone else take a look? Thanks!


 Everything this seller has listed is fake. They've been posted in the fakes thread. Please report, this seller is very ambitious, we reported him last week for 20 pairs of fakes.


----------



## laureenthemean

I-shop said:


> how about these... authentic?
> 
> 
> is this wallis?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190254444707&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190260917777
> 
> 
> thanks!



The first is authentic, and it's the Eventa; mushroom_city is a reputable seller.  Second is fake, I'm sure.  That photo has been stolen and used everywhere.


----------



## lovely&amazing

minibout experts...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140276558319&indexURL=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## morfoula

those look great


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> minibout experts...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140276558319&indexURL=2#ebayphotohosting



I think these are okay.


----------



## dreamss

Hi!
Can you help me with this shoes?Thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250311328779&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:IT:1123


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140276564782&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Do these look OK?  From the same seller as the Minibouts posted above.

And has anyone purchased from Australia before??  Any problems??


----------



## lovely&amazing

dreamss said:


> Hi!
> Can you help me with this shoes?Thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250311328779&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:IT:1123


 
These are FAKE


----------



## lovely&amazing

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140276564782&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Do these look OK? From the same seller as the Minibouts posted above.
> 
> And has anyone purchased from Australia before?? Any problems??


 
They look okay but the whole listing/not great feedback/international locale seem risky to me IMO...


----------



## laureenthemean

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140276564782&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Do these look OK?  From the same seller as the Minibouts posted above.
> 
> And has anyone purchased from Australia before??  Any problems??



These look okay.


----------



## dreamss

Thank you *lovely&amazing *!


----------



## aznbaybee4u

are these authentic from a reputable seller? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes and yes.


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey There Ladies - Let me know what you think about these - Thank you!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...160292310983&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


----------



## lovely&amazing

Raffaluv said:


> Hey There Ladies - Let me know what you think about these - Thank you!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160292310983&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38.l1313%26_nkw%3D160292310983%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


 
They look good...and exquisite!


----------



## lolitablue

Raffaluv said:


> Hey There Ladies - Let me know what you think about these - Thank you!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...160292310983&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


 
So lovely!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Privatita-Christian-Louboutin-w-Ankle-strap-size8_W0QQitemZ270288687911QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270288687911&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

thoughts?...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I haven't had much experience with this style, but in the last picture, the profile seems wrong.  Also, the peep toes seem too small, and the straps look too thin.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^I thought so too, *Laureen*! Thanks for being on top of it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Privatita-Christian-Louboutin-w-Ankle-strap-size8_W0QQitemZ270288687911QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270288687911&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thoughts?...




These look bad to me.


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> These look bad to me.


 
Totally agree!!


----------



## tuvili

How do these look, ladies?  Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NW-AUTH-CHRISTI...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

tuvili said:


> How do these look, ladies? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NW-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RUBY-RED-SPARKLE-SHOES-6-36_W0QQitemZ300267397407QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300267397407&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Those look pretty good


----------



## christine0628

tuvili said:


> How do these look, ladies? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NW-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RUBY-RED-SPARKLE-SHOES-6-36_W0QQitemZ300267397407QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300267397407&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Be cautious with this seller!  I bought a pair of purple greasepaint simples from her and they were defective!  One side of the shoe was a totally different color than the other and she tried to tell me it was a variation and that's how it should be.  Anyway, Paypal refunded my $$ just yesterday.  Just be careful!


----------



## I-shop

laureenthemean said:


> The first is authentic, and it's the Eventa; mushroom_city is a reputable seller. Second is fake, I'm sure. That photo has been stolen and used everywhere.


 
Thanks Laureen. Thank God, the seller declined my offer.


----------



## I-shop

Are these authentic??
and is this the 100mm?? why it isn't the straight heel?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220297729017

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both are authentic.  The first one is the Pigalle 100 with the sculpted heel.


----------



## tuvili

christine0628 said:


> Be cautious with this seller!  I bought a pair of purple greasepaint simples from her and they were defective!  One side of the shoe was a totally different color than the other and she tried to tell me it was a variation and that's how it should be.  Anyway, Paypal refunded my $$ just yesterday.  Just be careful!



Thanks for the warning!


----------



## galligator

This thread from the *bay forum is so strange it makes  me wonder about authenticity. Even if they are authentic, how strange is it to auction the right & left shoes separately?

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/selling-pair-of-shoes-in-separate-auctions-wtf-372329.html


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm sure those are authentic; I highly doubt they were popular enough to be faked.


----------



## CHmyloves

Hello!

I was just wondering if Christian Louboutins are still authentic if they are missing the "Paris"? I was in Holt Renfrew the other day, and saw a pair without the Paris, and found it a bit odd...

Just thought I'd get your opinions...


----------



## CHmyloves

Here is a picture. It's not the greatest quality as it was taken with a BlackBerry (and we had to be sneaky!)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, authentic CLs may or may not have "Paris" on them.


----------



## CHmyloves

Hmmm... interesting. Why is that, do you know?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I have no idea.  Maybe it has something to do with the fact that they are made in more than one factory.


----------



## CHmyloves

That would make sense. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Katykit01

What do you think? Are these Pigallehttp://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-NIB-Louboutin-Prive-shoes-US-8-EU-39_W0QQitemZ280279145537QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280279145537&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## keya

Ladies, may I have a second opinion on these? They look alright to me, but I'm not up to speed on what the fake Pigalles look like these days and I'd generally like to be reassured about ebay purchases. TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

Katykit01 said:


> What do you think? Are these Pigallehttp://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-NIB-Louboutin-Prive-shoes-US-8-EU-39_W0QQitemZ280279145537QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280279145537&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Fake.


----------



## FK79

What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-IN-BOX-CH...=39:1|66:2|65:2|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## FK79

Thank you.


----------



## lilmissb

Are these Declics? What does everyone think of the wrinkling/stretching that can be seen?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=400002753570&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=027


----------



## b00mbaka

What do you think about these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lovely&amazing

lilmissb said:


> Are these Declics? What does everyone think of the wrinkling/stretching that can be seen?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=400002753570&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=027


 
They do look like Declics and they looked "loved"...


----------



## lovely&amazing

b00mbaka said:


> What do you think about these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BOOT-Size-39-9-USA_W0QQitemZ320312822117QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320312822117&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Beautiful! I don't think those were faked.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks! They're probably a little more "loved" than I wanted them to be!


----------



## tuvili

Are these real?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are okay.


----------



## heat97

http://cgi.ebay.com/So-stunning-Louboutin-Peep-toe-Heels-38-Shoes_W0QQitemZ250313314844QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250313314844&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting

?? what do you guys think?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good, get 'em!


----------



## aeross

Morning

How about these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ280279155984QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280279155984&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Shoes-Pumps-39_W0QQitemZ190261360799QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190261360799&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Raffaluv

Good Morning Ladies -Love this print - real? From deal section  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...d=p3286.c0.m14*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN DECOLLETE TIGER PATENT PUMP $770*

Decollete Tiger Patent Pump Size 40 $295 BIN!!


----------



## aeross

^^ Real - and gone

Did you get them ?


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Blac...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

This seller has listed before, the same pics and story. What are your thoughts ?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Not too sure with this style, but here's a previous listing of hers with more pictures:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BN-Christian-...39:1|66:2|65:13|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Also, I find it interesting that the first listing says something about a return policy (and there's no "story"), but the current listing is very different.


----------



## aeross

Strange isn't it, here's her other listing with the story

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150285428095


----------



## jp2008

Looking to purchase forst pair of CL's.  Want to start with an every day shoe.  What do you think about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHIC-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Round-Pump-40_W0QQitemZ130263577566QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130263577566&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Ms.Chrissy

*help please--*

*Authentic or not?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=130263442309


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## jh4200

You should post this in the authenticate thread - someone will get back to you soon.


----------



## Ms.Chrissy

jh4200 said:


> You should post this in the authenticate thread - someone will get back to you soon.


 
i did... i figured id get a quicker answer here-- but thanks


----------



## frozendiva

They look like mine. Different size though. I got mine on sale for about $270 back in the summer.


----------



## Ms.Chrissy

frozendiva said:


> They look like mine. Different size though. I got mine on sale for about $270 back in the summer.


 

why are they so cheap??? 

and I am a size 8 should i go with the 38.5?


----------



## christine0628

Can't get these out of my mind!!!  Are these the "real McCoy" as the seller states?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140277024648&_trksid=p2759.l1259

TIA!


----------



## Katykit01

Declics look good


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Agreed.


----------



## legaldiva

They look fine to me ... reputable seller with good feedback.  Just make sure next time you take advantage of the "Authenticate this" thread--you'll get quick responses!!

As for sizing, try sending the seller a message and request an insole measurement.  Then match it up with a pair of pumps you have that fit well.  It's not as good as trying them on before you buy, but a close second.


----------



## christine0628

^^Thanks Ladies!  But wait...are these really 130mm??  Uh-oh...Don't think I can walk in those...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, with a 10mm platform, though.


----------



## christine0628

^^OK..thanks Laureen!  I just read the thread on the heel heights and read your posts in there as well!  Thanks so much!


----------



## meggyg8r

Just listed...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Pumps-729-Sz-38_W0QQitemZ120322885606QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120322885606&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

They look off to me, am I crazy?


----------



## meggyg8r

Ms.Chrissy said:


> i did... i figured id get a quicker answer here-- but thanks


 
Ms. Chrissy, there is also a separate CL Authentication thread, not the one in the Glass Slipper forum.  The girls in the CL Authentication thread are amazing and are generally really quick in answering!


----------



## Katykit01

meggyg8r said:


> Just listed...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Pumps-729-Sz-38_W0QQitemZ120322885606QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120322885606&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> They look off to me, am I crazy?



I second that!!


----------



## frozendiva

I went up a 1/2 size, but then again, I usually do for any patent shoes.


----------



## ptsall

Can someone please authenticate these City Girls for me?  I have them in black... need them in brown too, right?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

TIA!


----------



## ptsall

Katykit01 said:


> I second that!!


and *poof* the listing is gone!


----------



## javaboo

ptsall said:


> Can someone please authenticate these City Girls for me?  I have them in black... need them in brown too, right?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-CITY-GIRL-Peep-Platform-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ360099341471QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360099341471&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> TIA!



Stolen photos.


----------



## Ms.Chrissy

meggyg8r said:


> Just listed...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Pumps-729-Sz-38_W0QQitemZ120322885606QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120322885606&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> They look off to me, am I crazy?


 
THEY ARE GONE!!! so noo you arent crazy loll


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> Stolen photos.



That seller seems to have a lot of stolen photos.  Like, all of them.


----------



## lilmissb

legaldiva said:


> They look fine to me ... reputable seller with good feedback. Just make sure next time you take advantage of the "Authenticate this" thread--you'll get quick responses!!
> quote]
> 
> 
> What's the other forum thread you're talking about? I can't find it. I'll take all the help I can get!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That was referring to the Coxinelles.  It was a separate thread before and was moved here.


----------



## lilmissb

Aha, now that's all clear. I thought this was the only thread. Thanks Laureen!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CLOU-PEWTER-BOOTS-SZ-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ380075527726QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380075527726&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

These, ladies?


----------



## lovely&amazing

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CLOU-PEWTER-BOOTS-SZ-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ380075527726QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380075527726&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> These, ladies?


 
I'm thinking real...the counterfeits haven't quite nailed the right studs yet...


----------



## noah8077

Thanks, they are not my thing, but I thought I would post them for others.


----------



## aeross

Morning !

What are your thoughts on these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Shoes-UK-6-39-worn-once-receipt_W0QQitemZ280279494776QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280279494776&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-Christian-Louboutin-Shoe-37-5_W0QQitemZ200267070936QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200267070936&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Size-37-Peeptoe-Shoes_W0QQitemZ250313584456QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250313584456&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I can't decide so didn't want to post as fakes..


----------



## laureenthemean

^^All looks fake to me.


----------



## aeross

^ Thanks Laureen


----------



## meggyg8r

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-CLOU-PEWTER-BOOTS-SZ-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ380075527726QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380075527726&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> These, ladies?


 
Does anyone else have an opinion on these?  I'm thinking they are real but I've never seen them IRL so I'm not positive.  The seller did send me 2 more photos, though.  I'll attach them here.


----------



## meggyg8r

okay, well I thought I attached them.. weird. I'll try again.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Not positive about that style, but his other Louboutins look legit; all styles that have been on sale at one time or another.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ that's what I thought, they look good, but I've never seen them in person. Also, they are really, really expensive so I want to be careful.  I really want them but don't know if I want to pay that much.  I do have some PP money and the 25% cash back, but still... I just love them so much though and I have been wanting some shoes with studs on them!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They are really pretty in that anthracite color.


----------



## meggyg8r

I know... I want them so badly, I just don't know if I can justify the price.  Decisions, decisions..


----------



## compulsivepurse

^^ They fit like the decollete, right? ~ 1 size small?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I don't know, they look more like the Ron Ron to me.


----------



## MissCL

Fake or real?


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Based on that pic...Fake.


----------



## MissCL

thanx


----------



## MissCL

What about these..http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=130264270703


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## FK79

Real or fake?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-suede-L...=39:1|66:2|65:2|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## FK79

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Fake.


 
Thank you


----------



## Katykit01

Fake or Real? These aren't python print right? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260301924244


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are watersnake, and they look good to me.


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Is someone else using ashakes pictures or is this her other ebay seller account??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No way, that seller stole them!


----------



## ilostmychoo

Would these be fake?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BNIB-CHRISTI...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ack, I'm not familiar with the style, but those look all wrong to me.


----------



## christine0628

laureenthemean said:


> ^^No way, that seller stole them!


 
OK - I PMed her...thanks Laureen!


----------



## ilostmychoo

Price was too good to be true


----------



## noah8077

I know I shouldn't post here, but can anyone help me authenticate Manolo's?  I posted them in the Glass Slipper Authenticate thread, but I have never seem to get a response.  Thanks!


----------



## ashakes

christine0628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-DECLIC-120-Blk-Leather-Shoes-40-5_W0QQitemZ330281404908QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330281404908&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Is someone else using ashakes pictures or is this her other ebay seller account??


 
I just want to post in here so I don't get a ton of PMs even though I GREATLY APPRECIATE you girls looking out.  

This person bought the shoes from me over the weekend and she got them the other day and they were too small for her.  So I told her she could use my photos. I told her to put that in the auction, but I guess she did not.  Anyways, they are my photos and were used w/ my permission.

And, I have only one seller account.


----------



## lovely&amazing

forgive me if these have been posted...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-high-heel-red-sole-women-shoes-us8_W0QQitemZ180301711541QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180301711541&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

ashakes said:


> I just want to post in here so I don't get a ton of PMs even though I GREATLY APPRECIATE you girls looking out.
> 
> This person bought the shoes from me over the weekend and she got them the other day and they were too small for her.  So I told her she could use my photos. I told her to put that in the auction, but I guess she did not.  Anyways, they are my photos and were used w/ my permission.
> 
> And, I have only one seller account.



Aw, that's nice of you, Asha!  I already emailed the seller for pictures of the shoes, haha (just to make sure they weren't fake).


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> forgive me if these have been posted...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-high-heel-red-sole-women-shoes-us8_W0QQitemZ180301711541QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180301711541&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Yecch.


----------



## christine0628

ashakes said:


> I just want to post in here so I don't get a ton of PMs even though I GREATLY APPRECIATE you girls looking out.
> 
> This person bought the shoes from me over the weekend and she got them the other day and they were too small for her. So I told her she could use my photos. I told her to put that in the auction, but I guess she did not. Anyways, they are my photos and were used w/ my permission.
> 
> And, I have only one seller account.


 
Oh good!  I was thinking that might be the case since it said she was looking for size 41...

BTW, thanks I  my new simples!!!


----------



## hlp_28

I bought this but forgot to check the authenticity. I think they are but better to confirm. Thanks !!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380075532732&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## lovely&amazing

They look good...but if I can play devils advocate on the part of the seller for a moment...

It helps immensly to authenticate BEFORE bidding or winning.

That said, they're beautiful! Congrats!!! Post pics when you get them!


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks *Laureen *& *Lovely&Amazing*.

*L&A* - Thanks for the advice, will definitely authentic before bidding next time. I usually do so but got a bit too excited .....

Thanks ladies. Will post pics when I received it


----------



## mylilsnowy

is this auth?How does it run?TTS or one sz smaller/bigger?Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look authentic.  For sizing advice, please check the sizing thread.


----------



## laureenthemean

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

What do you guys think?


----------



## laureenthemean

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

What do you guys think?


----------



## dreamss

Hi,what do you think about this shoes?Thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-NIB-Lo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Sheep-Skin-Shoe_W0QQitemZ250314277760QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250314277760&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> What do you guys think?


 These have been posted in the fakes thread.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What do you lovely beauties think about these? Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ptsall

What do you think about these?  The stitching looks way off to me.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Sigourney-Bootie-Boots-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ120307924446QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120307924446&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
tia!


----------



## lovely&amazing

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What do you lovely beauties think about these? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLING-BLING-VELVET-PUMPS-SZ-36-NIB_W0QQitemZ320300686501QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
They look okay but bling blings are so risky...


----------



## laureenthemean

dreamss said:


> Hi,what do you think about this shoes?Thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-NIB-Lo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Fake.



jimmyshoogirl said:


> What do you lovely beauties think about these? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Not sure as I am not too familiar with this style, but the seller's other Louboutins look legit.  Wait for a second opinion.



ptsall said:


> What do you think about these?  The stitching looks way off to me.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Sigourney-Bootie-Boots-Shoes-40_W0QQitemZ120307924446QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120307924446&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> tia!



I don't know if these are real--correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't all her Louboutin pics trenduet's?
ETA:  Hmm, maybe not.  Not sure about this seller.


----------



## ptsall

laureenthemean said:


> snip...
> I don't know if these are real--correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't all her Louboutin pics trenduet's?
> ETA: Hmm, maybe not. Not sure about this seller.


 
I'm not familiar with trenduet.  Is that another ebay seller?  Is that what the little logo in the bottom right means?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, trenduet is a reliable ebay seller.  The little logo on the bottom just means the picture was uploaded to ebay.


----------



## fleurdelys

Hi,
Could someone please tell me if these are authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270290927799


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.


----------



## JetSetGo!

dreamss said:


> hi,what do you think about this shoes?thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.it/christian-nib-lo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



fake


----------



## fleurdelys

Thank you Laureen!


----------



## FK79

Real or Fake?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...=39:1|66:2|65:2|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## babypie

Not interested in buying these myself but something looks off to me...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Burgundy-Rolando-Heels-39-9_W0QQitemZ260306115497QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260306115497&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Those Rolandos are fake. Please report.


----------



## babypie

I thought so, thanks for confirming. Reported.


----------



## Stinas

hmmm...look a bit odd to me...I would buy right now for that price, but hmmmm....
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Burgundy-Rolando-Heels-39-9_W0QQitemZ260306115497QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260306115497&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lovely&amazing

Stinas said:


> hmmm...look a bit odd to me...I would buy right now for that price, but hmmmm....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Burgundy-Rolando-Heels-39-9_W0QQitemZ260306115497QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260306115497&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Posted above. Fake-fakety-fake-fake...pls. help to report them.


----------



## keya

^ I reported those Rolandos earlier today, fake fake fake.


----------



## Stinas

^^ I thought so...I reported them either way


----------



## JetSetGo!

Any thoughts on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1418|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

^^I was wondering about these... What style are they supposed to be?


----------



## chloe-babe

Hi lovely ladies,
Could I have some assistance with these 2 pairs of CLs please 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=320313121324

and these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sexy-Christian...d=p3286.c0.m14

looking in the CL thread on authenticating there seems to be so many more fakes around than there used to be 
Thank you
__________________


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ The Nude VPs are fake.

The don't think the Mohairs have been faked.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

JetSetGo! said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Brand-new-blk-leather-ankel-boot_W0QQitemZ190262362786QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190262362786&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1418%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



What is Neimin Markus?


----------



## chloe-babe

^Jetset thanks so much.
I suspected the VPs were fake as when I asked her if she had a receipt and where they were purchased she came back with the age old, they were bought for me as a gift line 

Thanks so much for confirming


----------



## lovely&amazing

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What is Neimin Markus?


 
Isn't that the store next to Sacks Feth Avanue?


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260306428293

things that make you go, _hmmmmm_....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What is up with these people selling shoes with the heels being different heights? Is this a new trend that I am missing out on? Geez!!

LOL at the Sacks... I thought that was the one, just wanted to make sure!


----------



## babypie

JetSetGo! said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Brand-new-blk-leather-ankel-boot_W0QQitemZ190262362786QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190262362786&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1418%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## babypie

chloe-babe said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> Could I have some assistance with these 2 pairs of CLs please
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=320313121324
> 
> and these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sexy-Christian...d=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> looking in the CL thread on authenticating there seems to be so many more fakes around than there used to be
> Thank you
> __________________



Why does the seller have a pic of VB wear wine rolandos when she's selling mohairs? LOL


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Very-Prive-37-5-7_W0QQitemZ190260065839QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190260065839&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

These? Please?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Noah, These look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What is Neimin Markus?



Don't you know? It's a store where you can buy all the best "ankel boots!"


Thanks Lulabee! I reported them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260306428293
> 
> things that make you go, _hmmmmm_....



Things that make you go..._oh good &#8211; they're gone!_


----------



## noah8077

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^Noah, These look good to me.


 

I can't tell, are these a red tip or burgundy?  It says red, but doesn't look red.


----------



## rdgldy

Look more like burgundy to me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe they are gong by what NMs say. There has been a bit of confusion with them calling them red. Is that the other way around?


----------



## fleurdelys

What do you all think of these?  Am a bit worried about the zero feedback.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=170274513510#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^All her Louboutins look okay to me, but I understand your worry.


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Oh, are these for real?  I love them.  Holy cow.

And how does the sizing run?


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks!


----------



## noah8077

noah8077 said:


> I can't tell, are these a red tip or burgundy? It says red, but doesn't look red.


 
I asked the seller about the color and this was what they replied:


_Thanks for looking. Officially it is called Red, but the real color is burgundy. I don't think CL makes any peep top tip in Red (other than the fakes one of course)._ 

I am fairly new at this but there is a red tip and a burgundy tip right?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, there's both.  I don't know if the patent comes with a red toe, but you can definitely get kid leather with a red toe.


----------



## carlinha

^the tip of those black patent VPs look like burgundy to me


----------



## noah8077

Uhhhhg, these are hurting me.  I want a black pair of CL's so badly, and these are must haves, but I think I would get more wear out of closed toe shoes.  But these are *VP'S and gorgeous!*

And I should be on a ban!


----------



## MikaelaN

noah8077 said:


> Uhhhhg, these are hurting me.  I want a black pair of CL's so badly, and these are must haves, but I think I would get more wear out of closed toe shoes.  But these are *VP'S and gorgeous!*
> 
> And I should be on a ban!




This seller has the black patents with the red toe
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1424|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

and the black kid with the burgandy toe
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1424|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Can anyone authenticate these?


----------



## I-shop

How about this? Just want to make sure 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140277570010&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting

Thanks


----------



## Stinas

I-shop said:


> How about this? Just want to make sure
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140277570010&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Thanks


----------



## I-shop

^^ thanks Stina!


----------



## purse4u

chloe-babe said:


> ^Jetset thanks so much.
> I suspected the VPs were fake as when I asked her if she had a receipt and where they were purchased she came back with the age old, they were bought for me as a gift line
> 
> Thanks so much for confirming


 
I reported the VP's


----------



## tuvili

Y'all skipped me 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Are these good? So beautiful.... and does anyone know how the sizing runs for these?  Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ she bought them from OnlyModa, a reputable seller. You are good to go.


----------



## JetSetGo!

MikaelaN said:


> This seller has the black patents with the red toe
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1424|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> and the black kid with the burgandy toe
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1424|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these?



These both look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

chloe-babe said:


> ^Jetset thanks so much.
> I suspected the VPs were fake as when I asked her if she had a receipt and where they were purchased she came back with the age old, they were bought for me as a gift line
> 
> Thanks so much for confirming



I'd like to know who's buying all these non-exchangeable $1K gifts!!!!


----------



## tuvili

thanks, Jet.


----------



## FK79

What about this seller's shoes, fake?

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/gids002468


----------



## lulabee

FK79 said:


> What about this seller's shoes, fake?
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/gids002468


 All Fake.


----------



## FK79

Thought so, thanks

These http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=39:1|66:2|65:2|240:1318


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220301727611&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Are these good to go??  TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think they are good. You might ask for a better pic of the white printed info on the box. It's a little too blurry for me to read. I might be overly cautious, but I wonder why she is selling them (and not returning them) if they are new.


----------



## JetSetGo!

FK79 said:


> Thought so, thanks
> 
> These http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=39:1|66:2|65:2|240:1318



These look good to me.


----------



## christine0628

JetSetGo! said:


> I think they are good. You might ask for a better pic of the white printed info on the box. It's a little too blurry for me to read. I might be overly cautious, but I wonder why she is selling them (and not returning them) if they are new.


 
Thanks JSG!  I will ask for the info and see what she says...


----------



## FK79

Thank you JSG.


----------



## sakura

How about these two?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350113489403

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120321571049

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look okay to me.  celebshoes is a reputable seller.


----------



## laureenthemean

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

I want to make sure these are real before posting them in the deals thread.  I think they look okay, but those angles sure are weird...


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ yeah, the angles are weird... it would be nice if they posted a few more pics.


----------



## mmancuso

I am looking at buying these, could someone tell me if they are real?


----------



## meggyg8r

How do these look?  I think there needs to be more pics, IMO.  But, it's a great color and I rarely see it, so I hope they are real!  It's also hard to tell from her limited feedback..
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Noeud-slingbacks-40_W0QQitemZ260306468658QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260306468658&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those pictures are fine, but I agree, I would ask for more.


----------



## BagLover21

what about these ladies? they are right up the alley of what i've been looking for

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Authentic.  OnlyModa is a reputable seller.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Should I report these or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine to me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx!


----------



## more_CHOOS

yikes! ladies, i received these today and they look a little wierd to me...does anyone know the name of this style or if it even exists??...

Anyway, the reasons why they look wierd is:
1.  the soles look splotchy
2.  not only are they splotchy, but the color is kind of dull and waxy not as shiny or doesnt have the sheen like my other CL's.  I have included another pair from Mushroom_City that I purchased for comparison.  I'm not sure how to explain it but sole of the suspect shoe looks like some sort of waxy film was put over it whereas all my other ones has more of a lacquer finish to them.

here are the pics


----------



## more_CHOOS

and some comparison shots...


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ that is the older Louboutin sole... I have a pair of vintage ones and it is exactly like that.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## more_CHOOS

phew!  thanks Meggy!  I was a little concerned...I don't know too much about prehistoric CL's ...I only starting know about them since March/April when I joined this forum.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I didn't either til I got a pair recently!!


----------



## BagLover21

i really hope these are real. what do we think ladies?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3470&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good!


----------



## laureenthemean

Am I crazy, or do these look real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^I saw those earlier and I didn't see anything fishy but the price! Why couldn't those be my size! maybe they don't know what the have?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They did go on sale at Saks, maybe some made it to the second cut?  The velvet ones definitely were not as popular as the leather ones.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh wow!! Gotta love the sales, but why doesn't someone put them up in my size for that price?!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I know huh?  I'd try to make them work if they were half a size bigger.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ they are definately real!  for $399 is great deal!   i don't think these made it to second cut, but if they did, they would have been somewhere in the $500 range...


----------



## christine0628

JetSetGo! said:


> I think they are good. You might ask for a better pic of the white printed info on the box. It's a little too blurry for me to read. I might be overly cautious, but I wonder why she is selling them (and not returning them) if they are new.


 
OK.  The seller has been very good about answering questions.  She said that she bought these at NM and doesn't like to return things so she's selling these.  The box says Yoyo Zeppa Brown Patent and that is the box that NM sold the shoes in but she didn't notice til after.

Does any of this sound fishy?  She has sold what seem to be authentic shoes before - I think even ShoeCrazy bought from her...

Let me know if you think I should proceed or just fuggedaboutit.


----------



## more_CHOOS

christine, sometimes i sell brand new shoes instead of returning them because i feel wierd returning things...plus i hear that Saks, NM and NOrdies blacklist you if you return too many things...just a thought...


----------



## christine0628

^^Thanks!  I went ahead and bought them and am not too worried since Paypal has me covered in case of fakes - which I don't think they are.

Not bad for $393.75 if you include my live.com discount!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmmm...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're weird angles, but they look wrong.


----------



## ally143

those minibouts (not declics) look fake too me


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Those are fake. Please report.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Done


----------



## omnivore

laureenthemean said:


> Am I crazy, or do these look real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Bling-Velvet-Heels-Shoes-38-8_W0QQitemZ260304657377QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260304657377&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Yes. I won the auction mentioned by laureenthemean. I just could not pass them for the price. I am really really hoping they are not fake.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

congrats!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Womens-7-Declic-Black-Leather-Shoe_W0QQitemZ220302207383QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Gone!!


----------



## omnivore

Thanks! jimmyshoogirl and laureen~

I have been watching those BB for a couple of days but was not sure as the price was too good to be. After looking at your discussions about them, I went ahead and got those.

I will post a pic of them in action once they arrive.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Please do! I cannot wait to see!! I want some at that price too! I'm so jealous!


----------



## lilmissb

These look a bit weird. Fakes?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I think those are good.


----------



## meggyg8r

omnivore said:


> Thanks! jimmyshoogirl and laureen~
> 
> I have been watching those BB for a couple of days but was not sure as the price was too good to be. After looking at your discussions about them, I went ahead and got those.
> 
> I will post a pic of them in action once they arrive.


 
Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pics!!  I love the velvet version.. I think I even like it more than the leather!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *JSG*, maybe it's just the angle of the photos that looked odd to me.


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Have these been faked?


----------



## b00mbaka

What do you gals think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1495-LOUBOUTIN-ALTA-ARIELLA-Black-Suede-Tall-Boots-39_W0QQitemZ170274540373QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170274540373&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## b00mbaka

* Also, do you think I should BIN while the cashback is still 25% or wait out the 8 painful days til the auction is over? Usually I would just BIN but the bid is less than $20 now! What if it only ends up being $300 or something? What to do, what to do...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I can't authenticate for you, but just think there may be someone else thinking about Buying It Now also. It is a gamble either way you look at it.


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! You are so right! Why do I always forget that part? LOL

Thanks jimmyshoogirl! Now if only someone would give me the green light, I'd pounce on these!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Before you agree to BIN, if they get authenticated, try to ask the seller to go down on the price, especially since they are used. It doesn't hurt to try. All they can say is no.


----------



## b00mbaka

Yeah, I was thinking that but didn't think she/he could since people already started bidding on them. I just asked


----------



## christine0628

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...14&_trkparms=72:1209|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

What do you think of these - are they really decolletes or are they ron rons? Something about the toe box makes me think they are ron-rons..but I could totally be wrong.


----------



## lulabee

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-PRIVE-GLITTER-38-5_W0QQitemZ180301592478QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180301592478&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Have these been faked?


 Yes, this style has been faked. However I'm not sure if this particular pair is fake or not. I'd wait for more opinions.


----------



## corsie

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Just wanted to be sure. Thanks ladies!


----------



## bellapsyd

290270930341 
please help!


----------



## la lola

If there is anyone from vero, please report theese....
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZma5rert992 
:censor:


----------



## la lola

bellapsyd said:


> 290270930341
> please help!


The seller is reputable. Has feedback of selling CL's. And shoes look fine.
But again, I am not an expert.


----------



## laureenthemean

la lola said:


> If there is anyone from vero, please report theese....
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZma5rert992
> :censor:



Please post fakes here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...hall-of-shame-post-fakes-here-281043-193.html


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PRIVATITA-PYTHON-Shoes-41-clearance_W0QQitemZ300269480934QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300269480934&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

These?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That seller sells authentic.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks!


----------



## niconico

Can anyone help me with this? TIA
1. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

2. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Chins4

EB Metallikas? Are these for real?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those look perfect. I would love to have a pair!


----------



## JetSetGo!

niconico said:


> Can anyone help me with this? TIA




1. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Not looking good, imo.

2. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

WAAAAY Fake.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ OMG those are probably the worst fake anemones I have ever seen.


----------



## meggyg8r

oh, and that first pair, not looking good IMO opinion either.  They only have 1 photo of the shoes, the rest are stock photos and from a magazine.  I'd ask for more pics first.


----------



## b00mbaka

Can someone please authenticate for me?



b00mbaka said:


> What do you gals think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1495-LOUBOUTIN-ALTA-ARIELLA-Black-Suede-Tall-Boots-39_W0QQitemZ170274540373QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170274540373&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## aeross

Any thoughts on these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Babel-boots_W0QQitemZ190262995470QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190262995470&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I'm not sure about them


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those actually look okay to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

b00mbaka said:


> Can someone please authenticate for me?


I think those are okay.


----------



## aeross

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those actually look okay to me.


 
Thanks Laureen.


----------



## more_CHOOS

these city girls?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-Heels-795-35-5-New_W0QQitemZ170275266386QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170275266386&_trkparms=72%3A1419%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## heat97

^^^ those look good to me but im not an expert on city's .


----------



## purse4u

Hey Ladies - How do these look to you?  Thank you!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-New-Christian-Louboutin-Mad-Mary-Pumps-sz-40_W0QQitemZ330282583246QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330282583246&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aeross

What do we think of these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Ladies-Shoes-UK4_W0QQitemZ270294874241QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270294874241&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pink-Louboutin-Satin-Pumps-size-6-38-LOW-START-BID_W0QQitemZ290271366615QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290271366615&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SIZE-UK-5-USA-38_W0QQitemZ250316741878QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250316741878&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pink-Louboutin-Satin-Pumps-size-6-38-LOW-START-BID_W0QQitemZ290271362905QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290271362905&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## lovely&amazing

more_CHOOS said:


> these city girls?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-Heels-795-35-5-New_W0QQitemZ170275266386QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170275266386&_trkparms=72%3A1419%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
These City Girls look good


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> What do we think of these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Ladies-Shoes-UK4_W0QQitemZ270294874241QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270294874241&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pink-Louboutin-Satin-Pumps-size-6-38-LOW-START-BID_W0QQitemZ290271366615QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290271366615&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SIZE-UK-5-USA-38_W0QQitemZ250316741878QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250316741878&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pink-Louboutin-Satin-Pumps-size-6-38-LOW-START-BID_W0QQitemZ290271362905QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290271362905&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



1.  Not sure

2.  Fake

3.  Not sure

4.  Fake


----------



## Krissysweetgirl

Hi there,

I'm a newbie so if I posted this wrong, please forgive me!

I saw this on e-bay and I'm a little bit suspect about these shoes. I don't see the "vero cuuoio" crest on there. I have seen on pair of Louboutins that were made in Spain that didn't have the crest on there, but the ones made in Italy do have them.

Please help....

Kristina the newbie
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Black-Patent-37-5-38-5_W0QQitemZ260305820650QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260 305820650&_trkparms=72%3A1416%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C 65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## vuittonamour

hi ladies. did the black patent prive shoes come in only the RED toe or did they come in the burgundy toe as well? and the two colors on these shoes, are they shiny like the rest of the leather, or is it more like the regular leather?

thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

Krissysweetgirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a newbie so if I posted this wrong, please forgive me!
> 
> I saw this on e-bay and I'm a little bit suspect about these shoes. I don't see the "vero cuuoio" crest on there. I have seen on pair of Louboutins that were made in Spain that didn't have the crest on there, but the ones made in Italy do have them.
> 
> Please help....
> 
> Kristina the newbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Black-Patent-37-5-38-5_W0QQitemZ260305820650QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260 305820650&_trkparms=72%3A1416%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C 65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


^^Those look real.


vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies. did the black patent prive shoes come in only the RED toe or did they come in the burgundy toe as well? and the two colors on these shoes, are they shiny like the rest of the leather, or is it more like the regular leather?
> 
> thanks.


^^They do come with both.  I think the red tip is made of kid leather, and the burgundy tip is patent (I'm referring to the rest of the shoe in black patent, in case that wasn't clear).


----------



## Mellanie

Hello, are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

thank you thank you to whoever answers!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.

What do you guys think of these Ornirons:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I Was wondering about those too but they look real to me... the price is just low is what is throwing me off.  I wonder if it's because she just really wants to get rid of them or because the sole is lifting up or what.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, I don't know that style well so I wasn't sure, but that price sure is suspicious...


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ turns out they are fake.  report them!


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Yeah, I don't know that style well so I wasn't sure, but that price sure is suspicious...


 Fakety fake fake. They did not do a good job faking these. You can spot the fakes a mile away.


----------



## Krissysweetgirl

Thank you for the feed back!


----------



## mlm4485

Are these real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=330280952555


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## mlm4485

thank you!


----------



## Evenstar

are these ok?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Evenstar said:


> are these ok?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-Very-Prive_W0QQitemZ120325590215QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> cheers!


 
These are good


----------



## dreamdoll

How do these look? Price seems low tho!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-louboutin-Prive-Nude-Open-toe-Heels_W0QQitemZ250317546600QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250317546600&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sizes 6-11?  I don't think so.  Also, the blue "Rolandos" she has listed are definitely fake.


----------



## Evenstar

lovely&amazing said:


> These are good


 
Thanks very much


----------



## lilmissb

What do we think ladies? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=250314551816&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## decembertuesday

Any help for these would be lovely

#1:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200266744212

#2:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380077343647

#3: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290271218397

#4:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120313871899

And thanks for helping a newbie at CL.


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks okay to me.


 

Thanks! I thought they might have been ok.


----------



## laureenthemean

decembertuesday said:


> Any help for these would be lovely
> 
> #1:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200266744212
> 
> #2:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380077343647
> 
> #3: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290271218397
> 
> #4:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120313871899
> 
> And thanks for helping a newbie at CL.



All authentic.


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Just wanted to double check before I posted them over in the Deals thread.


----------



## decembertuesday

laureenthemean said:


> All authentic.


Oh wow, thank you so much for the quick authentication.  Now all I have to do is try and decide


----------



## dreamdoll

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Sizes 6-11? I don't think so. Also, the blue "Rolandos" she has listed are definitely fake.


 
Thanks Laureen!


----------



## heat97

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-Heels-795-35-5-New_W0QQitemZ170275266386QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170275266386&_trkparms=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Just wanted to double check before I posted them over in the Deals thread.


 
these are good!!  they were authenticated in the previous page


----------



## MissCL

What do you think about these..


----------



## lulabee

MissCL said:


> What do you think about these..


 Fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Any thoughts? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aeross

Any thoughts on these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-PAILELTE-NEW-SHOES-39-6_W0QQitemZ170275532182QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170275532182&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe_W0QQitemZ200269606305QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200269606305&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Shoe_W0QQitemZ200269597757QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200269597757&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin_W0QQitemZ260308345296QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260308345296&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Shoes-6-39-NEW-WITH-RECEIPT_W0QQitemZ270295260993QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270295260993&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Slingbacks-40-Uk-7-fit-6-6-5_W0QQitemZ180302973123QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180302973123&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> Any thoughts on these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-PAILELTE-NEW-SHOES-39-6_W0QQitemZ170275532182QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170275532182&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> Not sure about these. Wait for a Decollette expert.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe_W0QQitemZ200269606305QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200269606305&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> Fake.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Shoe_W0QQitemZ200269597757QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200269597757&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> Fake.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin_W0QQitemZ260308345296QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260308345296&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> Fake.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Shoes-6-39-NEW-WITH-RECEIPT_W0QQitemZ270295260993QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270295260993&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> Fake.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Slingbacks-40-Uk-7-fit-6-6-5_W0QQitemZ180302973123QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180302973123&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 Ahhh Clever with the angles of the pics.... Would need more pics. Maybe someone else could chime in?


----------



## JetSetGo!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-PAILELTE-NEW-SHOES-39-6_W0QQitemZ170275532182QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170275532182&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Hard to say with only stock pix.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe_W0QQitemZ200269606305QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200269606305&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Fake


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Shoe_W0QQitemZ200269597757QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200269597757&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Fake


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin_W0QQitemZ260308345296QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260308345296&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Fake


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Shoes-6-39-NEW-WITH-RECEIPT_W0QQitemZ270295260993QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270295260993&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Fake


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Slingbacks-40-Uk-7-fit-6-6-5_W0QQitemZ180302973123QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180302973123&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Fake


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Can you guys weigh in on these?


----------



## 8seventeen19

The profile looks good to me J. I'd see what other people think though.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I was wondering about those too.  I know CL has some quality control issues, but did you notice how much lower the black leather on the heel is on the right shoe than the left??


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

http://i11.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/15/e0/f7f3_1.JPG

http://i23.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/15/e0/fe43_1.JPG

need to know if they are real ty


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Can't really tell from those pictures.  They might be real Pigalles with the sculpted heel, but the angles are kinda weird.


----------



## iimewii

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-BLACK-PATENT-38-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ310096598412QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310096598412&_trkparms=72%3A1419%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Is this authentic?  Seller sent more pics.


----------



## iimewii

Thanks!! much


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## CLGirl

What about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-Louboutin-RED-COXINELLE-T-BAR-PUMP-695_W0QQitemZ250316214854QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250316214854&_trkparms=72%3A1419%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay, and their other Louboutins do too.  Make sure you know that the shoes are different sizes, though!


----------



## CLGirl

oooh I hadn't seen that yet thanks!


----------



## CLGirl

hmmm how about these then?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270293950823


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## lilmissb

CLGirl said:


> What about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-Louboutin-RED-COXINELLE-T-BAR-PUMP-695_W0QQitemZ250316214854QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250316214854&_trkparms=72%3A1419%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14





Isn't that main studio like pic they've got stolen from onlymoda's listing of Coxinelle's in 36? I have onlymoda's on my watch list.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, that main picture is stolen, but the rest of them are theirs.


----------



## ylime

I want to say no, but thought I'd double check here:


----------



## JetSetGo!

The profile looks wrong to me, but wait for some other opinions.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The profile looks off to me, too.


----------



## CLGirl

Do these look off?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pumps-Heels-39-Amazing-Classic_W0QQitemZ270293473168QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270293473168&_trkparms=72%3A1419%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...40:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ebayphotohosting
fake?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think so.  The fourth picture isn't even a pic of VPs!


----------



## laureenthemean

CLGirl said:


> Do these look off?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pumps-Heels-39-Amazing-Classic_W0QQitemZ270293473168QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270293473168&_trkparms=72%3A1419%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I'm not too familiar with this style, but these actually look okay to me.


----------



## rdgldy

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think so.  The fourth picture isn't even a pic of VPs!


reporting!


----------



## tuvili

How about these?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are good.


----------



## lilmissb

What do you thnk of these? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-CHRISTI...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Decadestwo is a reputable seller; I'm sure those are real.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen! I finally paid for my Iowa Zeppas and I think they'll send it off today or Monday and I'll have it the week after! So excited!!! I'll be posting pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay!  I love the Iowa Zeppa.  I tried them on, though, and they looked bad on me.  My feet are shaped so that my toes don't really show through the peep toe.  Congrats to you, though!


----------



## lilmissb

I hope they'll look good on me! I can't try a lot of Loubies on in Australia as the range is sooo limited and they often never have my size which is frustrating. Once I buy a few I'll have a better idea how I fit into them. I think I have to move to the US just to shop!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Half a size up from my US size fit perfectly, go for it!


----------



## Jenna51580

Good afternoon Ladies could you kindly help me with these shoes:
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320314686844
2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130265928839
3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120326182310
4. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150306831551
5. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330282502868


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are all good.  I'm not entirely sure about number 4, but I don't think the low heels have been faked yet.


----------



## lilmissb

These are cute, any opinions?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRSTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are okay.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen, I've never seen those before.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Me neither, but they are cute!


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, Laureen!

I don't know.  I'm beginning to wonder about how CLs fit on my feet.  The fact that the shoes run different sizes doesn't help, either.  Maybe I should go to NM and try some on to get a real idea before buying anything else.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, you might want to do that.  I bought a few pairs of wrong sizes before I figured out that I'm pretty much a 39 in everything except d'Orsays and the higher heels.


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-DECLIC-PUMP-39-9-US-8_W0QQitemZ160295750689QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160295750689&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

my apologies if these have been posted....


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-High-heel-shoes-size-37-6-NEW_W0QQitemZ180303190365QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180303190365&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

thoughts?


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-sling-back-sz-40_W0QQitemZ260308345252QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260308345252&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

hmmmm...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Jet asked about those too.  I guess it could be quality control, but I noticed that the black leather on the heels is uneven.


----------



## lilmissb

Some of them look really yuk!


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-sling-back-sz-40_W0QQitemZ260308345252QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260308345252&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> hmmmm...



the toes are a bit messy to me too, but as Laureen says, it could be QC.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-DECLIC-PUMP-39-9-US-8_W0QQitemZ160295750689QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160295750689&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> my apologies if these have been posted....




I think these are okay.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-High-heel-shoes-size-37-6-NEW_W0QQitemZ180303190365QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180303190365&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thoughts?



IMO, these are totally fake. I posted them in the Fakes thread, but they are still up....


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> IMO, these are totally fake. I posted them in the Fakes thread, but they are still up....


 These look all wrong to me as well.


----------



## soda_CL

Dear Ladys, can You pls authenticate these Loub : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220302890649&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Kisses from Europe


----------



## Jenna51580

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are all good. I'm not entirely sure about number 4, but I don't think the low heels have been faked yet.


 Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Jenna51580

Can someone else help me with shoe #4 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150306831551&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT?


----------



## JetSetGo!

soda_CL said:


> Dear Ladys, can You pls authenticate these Loub : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220302890649&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Kisses from Europe



These are good.


----------



## barashinda

I need help.  I'm new to all this, but I purchased a pair of Very Prive Louboutin's on Ebay about 3 weeks ago from ShoeHottie.  They are the salmon all-over paillettes style.  They're gorgeous! But when I got them, they didn't fit.  So I resold them on ebay, and sent them to the buyer.  She received them and claimed they were fake! I allowed her to return them but now I don't know what to do.  When I sent a claim against ShoeHottie, she said they were authentic, ShoeHottie's feedback is good, but the more I look at them, the more they look fake.


----------



## taydev

hello everyone im pretty new to posting in the threads. has anyone been to the site ioffer? well its an inexpensive version of ebay. has anyone ordered CL's from there? they've gotta be fake right?


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yup, they're F-A-K-E.


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> the toes are a bit messy to me too, but as Laureen says, it could be QC.



I didn't notice the toes.  If you guys think they look suspicious, I think you're right.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks for the expert opinions, Beautifuls!


----------



## JetSetGo!

barashinda said:


> I need help.  I'm new to all this, but I purchased a pair of Very Prive Louboutin's on Ebay about 3 weeks ago from ShoeHottie.  They are the salmon all-over paillettes style.  They're gorgeous! But when I got them, they didn't fit.  So I resold them on ebay, and sent them to the buyer.  She received them and claimed they were fake! I allowed her to return them but now I don't know what to do.  When I sent a claim against ShoeHottie, she said they were authentic, ShoeHottie's feedback is good, but the more I look at them, the more they look fake.



These are real. The pix are from another seller though, so you may want to post actual pix of your shoes for verification.


----------



## JetSetGo!

taydev said:


> hello everyone im pretty new to posting in the threads. has anyone been to the site ioffer? well its an inexpensive version of ebay. has anyone ordered CL's from there? they've gotta be fake right?



It's safe to assume everything "designer" on iOffer is fake.


----------



## lilmissb

Jenna51580 said:


> Can someone else help me with shoe #4 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150306831551&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT?




I'm sure I've seen a style like these before on Barney's, Bergdorf Goodmans or Neiman Marcus or some other website. I think they call them Very Prive 70 or something like that. Double check though before you buy. Can't verify authenticity for you as I'm a newbie and I'm not 100% sure what's fake and what isn't. Good luck!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think I know where these belong, just need a second opinion. Fake, right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ally143

^ You're right, fake


----------



## purse4u

These don't look right to me at all, please let me know what you think  Thank you!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-louboutin-Blue-High-Heel-Pumps_W0QQitemZ250318408307QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250318408307&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## kaeleigh

purse4u said:


> These don't look right to me at all, please let me know what you think  Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-loubo...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Fake and gone


----------



## purse4u

kaeleigh said:


> Fake and gone


 

Thank you kaeleigh!


----------



## lilmissb

Any thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=170274513510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=007


----------



## Jenna51580

lilmissb said:


> I'm sure I've seen a style like these before on Barney's, Bergdorf Goodmans or Neiman Marcus or some other website. I think they call them Very Prive 70 or something like that. Double check though before you buy. Can't verify authenticity for you as I'm a newbie and I'm not 100% sure what's fake and what isn't. Good luck!


 Thank you so much for your help. I am getting nervous because your the second person that didn't know if they are fake or not. I will post again to see if more people can chime in.


----------



## Jenna51580

Good morning everyone, can someone kindly help me with these shoes:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150306831551&ssPageNam e=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT?, two people have been so kind:buttercup: to comment that they couldn't tell if they were real or fake, so I need some more opinions.


----------



## Chins4

They are the Very prive with 70mm heel. Selfridges did have them in stock this summer and I haven't seen this style faked as the lower heel CLs are generally considered less desirable  But I would wait for one of our more experienced authenticators to chime in.......


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> I'm sure I've seen a style like these before on Barney's, Bergdorf Goodmans or Neiman Marcus or some other website. I think they call them Very Prive 70 or something like that. Double check though before you buy. Can't verify authenticity for you as I'm a newbie and I'm not 100% sure what's fake and what isn't. Good luck!




These are fine.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=170274513510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=007



These are good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Any thoughts on these shoes from this wacky seller?

originalclassicchick


----------



## lulabee

^^Those look fake to me. LOL, did you look through her old listings? Some guy asked her a question and she called him a pervert. Classy broad......


----------



## JetSetGo!

That's hilarious! What did he ask her?


----------



## lulabee

^^He wanted her to list more of those two-tone tights she's peddling, for his wife and her girlfriends.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ahahahaha! And she called him a pervert! Ahahahaaha! So funny!


----------



## purse4u

Funny Stuff!

Good morning!  Something about these looks a little off to me - let me know your thoughts - TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-sling-back-sz-40_W0QQitemZ260308345252QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260308345252&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ashakes

JetSetGo! said:


> Any thoughts on these shoes from this wacky seller?
> 
> originalclassicchick


 
I reported these listings earlier as well.

This listing cracked me up:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Two-tone-tights...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

*Look at the listing subtitle. LOL*

*"*Slimming panty *hoes"  *


----------



## purse4u

If these very noeuds are authentic they'd be a good buy with BIN - soo cute, i wish they were a little bigger - i wanted to ask before posting in gd/HTF thread -TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330283108179&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38.l1313%26_nkw%3D330283108179%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I've purchased authentic CLs from that seller before, and those VNs look good.


----------



## purse4u

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I've purchased authentic CLs from that seller before, and those VNs look good.


 

Thank you laureenthemean!


----------



## Jenna51580

Chins4 said:


> They are the Very prive with 70mm heel. Selfridges did have them in stock this summer and I haven't seen this style faked as the lower heel CLs are generally considered less desirable  But I would wait for one of our more experienced authenticators to chime in.......


 for your help!


----------



## Jenna51580

JetSetGo! said:


> These are fine.


 
for your help!


----------



## MissCL

are there bling bling LCs in black color with black cristalls? Or that must be fake.


----------



## lilmissb

JetSetGo! said:


> These are good.




Thanks J!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

http://zabu.kiska.net/4ebay/louboutin_berry_shoes.JPG pics are at the bottom


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks authentic.


----------



## gsulaw

Ladies, let me know if these look fake...I'm nervous because this is my first time purchasing from eBay.


http://i13.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/10/35/6e6c_1.JPG
http://i9.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/10/35/6f7d_1.JPG
http://i20.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/10/35/6fd5_1.JPG
http://i8.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/10/35/6efa_1.JPG

The description on eBay is Blue Tiger No Prive.
Does No Prive even come in this color?

Thanks!


----------



## gsulaw

Ladies, let me know if these look fake...I'm nervous because this is my first time purchasing from eBay.


http://i13.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/10/35/6e6c_1.JPG
http://i9.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/10/35/6f7d_1.JPG
http://i20.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/10/35/6fd5_1.JPG
http://i8.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/10/35/6efa_1.JPG

The description on eBay is Blue Tiger No Prive.
Does No Prive even come in this color?

Thanks!


----------



## noah8077

^^That is a TPFer's listing.


----------



## JetSetGo!

gsulaw said:


> Ladies, let me know if these look fake...I'm nervous because this is my first time purchasing from eBay.
> 
> 
> http://i13.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/10/35/6e6c_1.JPG
> http://i9.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/10/35/6f7d_1.JPG
> http://i20.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/10/35/6fd5_1.JPG
> http://i8.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/10/35/6efa_1.JPG
> 
> The description on eBay is Blue Tiger No Prive.
> Does No Prive even come in this color?
> 
> Thanks!



These are completely authentic, with a great seller!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-shoes-size-40-xxx-mint-Black_W0QQitemZ110307266443QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110307266443&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

These?  She has a bunch for sale, but in one auction she states she lives in Manhattan and then in another the listing shows Florida?


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-in-Rare-black-leather_W0QQitemZ120327900544QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120327900544&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

And these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those Pigalles look real, and so does that seller's other CLs.


----------



## ashakes

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-in-Rare-black-leather_W0QQitemZ120327900544QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120327900544&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> And these?


 

100% authentic.  She bought them from the Horatio St. boutique.  I know b/c I helped her locate them. lol


----------



## noah8077

Thanks guys!


----------



## ashakes

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-shoes-size-40-xxx-mint-Black_W0QQitemZ110307266443QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110307266443&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> These? She has a bunch for sale, but in one auction she states she lives in Manhattan and then in another the listing shows Florida?


 
They are authentic. I think she is that girl that was on Big Brother or something?


----------



## ashakes

^^^http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janelle_Pierzina

lol


----------



## noah8077

HaHa it is.  I can so see her wearing a pair of Forever Tina's.  She stated that's why she's selling stuff!


----------



## gsulaw

JetSetGo! said:


> These are completely authentic, with a great seller!




Thanks so much!


----------



## ttnguyen22

Ladies, is this real?  I have never bought from ioffer but tell me what you think











http://www.ioffer.com/i/79425121
Seller : victoria5thavehttp://www.ioffer.com/ratings/victoria5thave


----------



## rdgldy

do not buy from i-offer EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Fakes......................


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Fake.

It's a safe bet that 99.999999% of all Louboutins on iOffer are FAKE!


----------



## Hollyt

Girls- I am thinking of buying these.. are they real?

Thanks xx


----------



## more_CHOOS

The profile looks off to me...but I don't own Anenomes (Sp?).


----------



## laureenthemean

Hollyt said:


> Girls- I am thinking of buying these.. are they real?
> 
> Thanks xx



Definitely fake.


----------



## Hollyt

Ooohh.. really?? Thanks so much.. what a shame!


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-1375-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Bourge-Zeppa-Suede-Boots_W0QQitemZ350119297493QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350119297493&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

weigh in?...


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-black-suede-Privee-heels-41-10_W0QQitemZ350119846340QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350119846340&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

these?


----------



## lovely&amazing

hmmmm....
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HIDDEN-PLATFORM-BOOTIES-NIB_W0QQitemZ160294445000QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160294445000&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ OK, OK, and OK


----------



## Luva Pug

How about these?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370096101589
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120326826648
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220305803225
x


----------



## Luva Pug

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:uk
these?


----------



## ylime

Luva Pug said:


> How about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370096101589
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120326826648
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220305803225
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....geName=VIP:watchlink:top:uk&item=390003546387



1) Authentic! NGG is an authentic seller, even if her prices are sometimes marked up. 
2) Authentic - tPFer, I believe. 
3) No idea, sorry.
4) Authentic.


----------



## laureenthemean

Luva Pug said:


> How about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370096101589
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120326826648
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220305803225
> x





Luva Pug said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:uk
> these?


1. Authentic
2. Authentic 
3. Fake
4. Authentic


----------



## Luva Pug

Thank you!! Damn i have just realised I dont have a tape measure, lol!! Running to the shop to get one now!! =P


----------



## MissCL

fake?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's hard to tell from just that one picture.


----------



## shmeebee

is ebay seller esavings247 on your authentic list?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No, but the CLs that seller has listed look good.


----------



## shmeebee

i know the seller looks to be authentic, but can you take a look at item 220293617245 on ebay please?  i already got them and love them, i just hope they are real!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ They look great to me. Authentic.


----------



## shmeebee

thank you so much!


----------



## JetSetGo!

MissCL said:


> fake?



Off the bat, I'm going to say they look fake. To be sure, I'd need more photos.


----------



## lulabee

^^ I agree 100% with Jet. The lines do not look right to me.


----------



## Hollyt

Another question.. I believe I read that this seller is authentic.. just wanted to confirm.
Thanks so much!! x
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=350086372914

And a little OTT, but I would love a experts opinion...I am desperate for some nudes (and a pair of Anemones)- do you think the decolletes are nice, or should I pay a bit more and get some VP??


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ authentic seller


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Hollyt*, IMO the decolletes are more classic and wearable so my vote is for those...


----------



## laureenthemean

Hollyt said:


> And a little OTT, but I would love a experts opinion...I am desperate for some nudes (and a pair of Anemones)- do you think the decolletes are nice, or should I pay a bit more and get some VP??



Depends on what you prefer.  Also, the nude color of the Decollete is different from the more pinkish nude.  You might want to go with whatever works better with your skin tone.


----------



## Hollyt

Thanks girls! I am going to have to buy online- so will take the risk x


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I don't know if anybody has checked these yet... but they look so nice!  Are they??


----------



## lilmissb

Hi *Hollyt*, I know I'm weighing late but my vote is for the Decollete. I love the camel/nude colour as it's more brown than pink. I'm not a peep toe kinda girl though. Having said that I'm getting the Iowas Zeppas which are just adorable. I'm one massive contracdiction aren't I??? ush:


----------



## purse4u

These look weird to me - wanted you ladies to weigh in on them - Thank you!


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-black-suede-Size-6-7-Eur-37_W0QQitemZ190264338885QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190264338885&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## tuvili

tuvili said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BRONZE-100mm-Leather-Simple-Pump-36_W0QQitemZ270297136757QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270297136757&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I don't know if anybody has checked these yet... but they look so nice!  Are they??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Authentic.


----------



## madison608

Hi...I'm new to this but could anyone tell me what they think of these? Thank you! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWNX:IT&item=330283108179#ebayphotohosting
If you're having a hard time using this link let me know and I'll post a new one. Thank you thank you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow! Ebay is getting really fast at removing these listings. That's good!


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, Laureen!  I"m so torn..... I want them, but I'm wondering if it's a good price....


----------



## madison608

Hi again, sorry, do these work any better? I so appreciate anyone's opinion  I'm just so new to this!
http://i22.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/16/0e/89a9_1.JPG
http://i9.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/16/0e/8ba9_1.JPG
http://i14.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/16/0e/9153_1.JPG
http://i10.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/16/0e/96d3_1.JPG


----------



## more_CHOOS

the VN's look good!  So pretty!


----------



## madison608

Could anyone tell me if they think the above pictures are of authentic Louboutins? I bought these the other day on eBay and I didn't know about the Purse Forum yet...I'm hoping I didn't make a mistake  Thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^more_CHOOS answered your question already, but I think they look good too.


----------



## madison608

thank you, i really appreciate it!


----------



## samsumax

These real? I wear a 9.5 so 10.5 should work? Thanks so much for your time!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Chins4

Are these for real? Red kid Stevas??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HOT-RED-Chris...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

Sam & Chins both are


----------



## samsumax

These real? I wear a 9.5 so 10.5 should work? Thanks so much for your time!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...742.m153.l1262


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## lolitablue

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-shoes-size-40-xxx-mint-Black_W0QQitemZ110307266443QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110307266443&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> These? She has a bunch for sale, but in one auction she states she lives in Manhattan and then in another the listing shows Florida?


 
OH no I missed this!!!  Who is this girl??


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^I'm not sure but my lord! Hellllloooo toes!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I remember someone in the HTF thread saying she was on Survivor?

LOL! Her dog is looking at her toes like he wants to eat them. Those are not her size!! Yikes, they look like they hurt!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ HAHA 

I think she was on Big Brother...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea that's it!


----------



## noah8077

It was Janell from BB6 she was also on BB All Stars.  She was selling some dresses, modeling them herself.
I saw those toes hanging out too and thought that must be uncomfortable as much as it is unattractive.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^LOL, I didn't want to say anything about the toes when I saw the listing, but...I don't really think that's a good way to sell shoes.


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Sz39-Pumps-Brand-New-in-box_W0QQitemZ190264532866QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190264532866&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

These, please?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## noah8077

Ok.  Good thing I didn't post in the HTF thread.  Thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

laureenthemean said:


> ^^LOL, I didn't want to say anything about the toes when I saw the listing, but...I don't really think that's a good way to sell shoes.



Did you notice that ALLLLLL of her CLs fit her like that? Does she not have friends to tell her NO girlfriend?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^LOL, I didn't want to say anything about the toes when I saw the listing, but...I don't really think that's a good way to sell shoes.


I would have to agree with this! Even if they were my size, I would think that she stretched them out too much!


----------



## laureenthemean

I know!  shoeaddict, I did notice.  Someone should tell her that CL makes closed-toe shoes!

Jimmy, I didn't even think of that!  I was thinking that people might think, "I think I'll pass, I don't want my feet to look like that!"


----------



## lulabee

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^^I'm not sure but my lord! Hellllloooo toes!!!!


 I just spewed my wine!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Laureen, for some reason I don't think the closed toed shoes fit! There's no way.. and she's a 40! Ok, sorry my larger feet ladies here I can't understand, I have stubby feet!  

LMAO Lula!


----------



## noah8077

These?  I wouldn't figure these were so popular to be faked but you never know.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TAN-PATENT-LEATHER-PUMPS-38-5_W0QQitemZ130265489369QQcategoryZ0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3907.m221QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DDLSKWL%26its%3DK%26itu%3DMBMS%252BUCK%26otn%3D30%26ps%3D48


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're okay, though the toe box looks weird.


----------



## noah8077

Alright, thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

What do you guys think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-NIB-Ch...:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1060wt_0


----------



## 8seventeen19

FAKE look at the inside:




Suppose to be beige.


----------



## rdgldy

bottom of shoe is strange too!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That's what I thought, but I've never seen any of the boots.


----------



## ally143

laureenthemean said:


> ^^LOL, I didn't want to say anything about the toes when I saw the listing, but...I don't really think that's a good way to sell shoes.


 
I didn't want to say anything either, but even my SO was like, "wow those look small on her"


----------



## compulsivepurse

laureenthemean said:


> ^^That's what I thought, but I've never seen any of the boots.


 
Honestly, I wouldn't have known either.  I like it on Ioffer when they make it obvious by saying "quality toppest!"


----------



## laureenthemean

^^LOL!  Some of them are so bad you can just tell; the shape is all wrong and ugly.  The ones I posted were pictured at weird angles and I wasn't sure about details.  Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Did they make gold bling blings or just bronze??


----------



## lilmissb

Are these what you're talking about? Love them but like the pewter better.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

^^Whoops, just realised the above are bronze. They look gold to me though!


----------



## FK79

Real or fake?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

How about these?  I really want a lower heel for everyday wear, and I like this style.... but I guess anything from Hong Kong is suspect, right?


----------



## miceju

^ tuvili I say no as I'm 99.9% sure we've pulled this seller's previous listings down through the hall of shame. I can't comment on the actual shoe as I don't know the style, but the quality of the leather looks a bit weird...


----------



## lulabee

tuvili said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Horasling-85-Leather-Heels-36_W0QQitemZ180291010965QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180291010965&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> How about these? I really want a lower heel for everyday wear, and I like this style.... but I guess anything from Hong Kong is suspect, right?


 These are real. This seller is reputable.


----------



## miceju

^really? my memory must be slipping. I was so sure we'd had them on the fakes board... hmmm that's what you get from staying up all night I guess. So sorry!


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, lula and mice!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yes, mushroom_city is definitely reputable.


----------



## laureenthemean

FK79 said:


> Real or fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Pumps-Size-4_W0QQitemZ200271377160QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200271377160&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Fake.


----------



## FK79

Thank you


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hi Can you lovely ladies tell me if these are real?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian-Louboutin-Black-cuir-41-8-5-Pumps-Sixties_W0QQitemZ150307513496QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150307513496&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Thanks in advance.x


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good, very cute!


----------



## anfa

Can someone tell me whether they think these Louboutins are fake? Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Laureen!!xx


----------



## Chins4

Ladies - thoughts on these before I post on HTF?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Perfect!


----------



## laureenthemean

What do you guys think?  They look a little off to me.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Christi...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

She also has these for sale, aren't the pictures all stolen?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Christi...14&_trkparms=72:1417|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

Both are gone! LOL


----------



## lovely&amazing

Both were fake.


----------



## lilmissb

What the...??? Must be fake for this price right?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Shoes-Heels-38-7_W0QQitemZ260311041324QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260311041324&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lilmissb

These are super HOT if they're real!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Nude-Taupe-Satin-Rolondo-37-5_W0QQitemZ200271268699QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200271268699&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Red-Eelski...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
What do you think of these? TIA


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> What the...??? Must be fake for this price right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Shoes-Heels-38-7_W0QQitemZ260311041324QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260311041324&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Red-Eelskin-Christian-Louboutin-Pump-Size-37-US7_W0QQitemZ280282585049QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> What do you think of these? TIA


 These look good to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> These are super HOT if they're real!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Nude-Taupe-Satin-Rolondo-37-5_W0QQitemZ200271268699QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200271268699&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


These are real.


----------



## miceju

Hi! can I get you to look at these two? What do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270298231066

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190260065839

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^First is definitely fake.  Second looks good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> What the...??? Must be fake for this price right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Shoes-Heels-38-7_W0QQitemZ260311041324QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260311041324&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Fakity fake fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> ^^First is definitely fake.  Second looks good.



Agreed.


----------



## regeens

Hi. Please could one of you ladies check this out. TIA!  Is this a reputable seller?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Sometimes-Beige-Sandals-Pumps-37-5_W0QQitemZ350116473095QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350116473095&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## miceju

JetSetGo! said:


> Agreed.


 
that was my gut instinct too! will report the first in a minute


----------



## sabrina128

Hello ladies, sorry for such a long list, but could you pls take a look at the following:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130265928839

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250317923890

Thks a mill!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good.


----------



## miceju

^^  I really like the first pair - not my size though...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks ladies. I didn't think the red rolandos were right but I'm glad the satin ones are.


----------



## gosiksa

Hi, can you tell me whether they are originals? 
http://www.allegro.pl/item471289915_boskie_kozaki_christian_louboutin.html 
Thanks a lot


----------



## regeens

regeens said:


> Hi. Please could one of you ladies check this out. TIA! Is this a reputable seller?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Sometimes-Beige-Sandals-Pumps-37-5_W0QQitemZ350116473095QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350116473095&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Hi Laureen...i see you're online.  Just bumping this as it seems it got missed.  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, I'm not familiar with the Sometimes.  I think those look okay, but I think I might have seen the pictures somewhere else...


----------



## regeens

Thanks laureen!


----------



## decembertuesday

What do you lovely people think about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PRIVE-PATENT-38_W0QQitemZ280283197871QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280283197871&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Thank you.


----------



## more_CHOOS

the Nude VP's look off, something about the color and shape looks wierd, but wait for second opinion.  Also, for being "brand new" the soles looks pretty scuffed up.


----------



## lilmissb

The colour is def pink not nude pink IMO. Wait for Laureen, JSG or some other experienced lady to let you know though.


----------



## laureenthemean

decembertuesday said:


> What do you lovely people think about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PRIVE-PATENT-38_W0QQitemZ280283197871QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280283197871&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Thank you.



These are fake.


----------



## decembertuesday

Thank you, reported.


----------



## bellezza

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1417|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

are these okay? they look okay, but i don't know...
thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are Yoyo Zeppas.  They look kind of weird to me, and the seller says she can't vouch for authenticity?  Wait for a second opinion, though.


----------



## bellezza

yeah i thought they were yoyo zeppas. thank you! hopefully someone else can add their opinion. well i think it's funny the amount she listed them at, but she obviously isn't a shoe fan. i know many people who love fashion who have never heard of louboutin.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ at least she was honest.


----------



## bagpunk

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300260978488&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

this is real, yes?
not totally new, not perfect, OK price ya?
thaaaaks!


----------



## miceju

^they look ok to me


----------



## miceju

Hi! what do you think of these?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Mini-Bout-Minibout_W0QQitemZ220307648048QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220307648048&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/high-heel-red...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-Chr...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

sorry for such a long list, but not an expert on these styles... 
TIA


----------



## lulabee

miceju said:


> Hi! what do you think of these?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Mini-Bout-Minibout_W0QQitemZ220307648048QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220307648048&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/high-heel-red-sol-Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ230305997081QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230305997081&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-Christian-Louboutin-HEELS-IN-BLACK-CRYSTAL_W0QQitemZ330284478140QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330284478140&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> sorry for such a long list, but not an expert on these styles...
> TIA


 First two are fake. The last listing has been removed.


----------



## miceju

hmm probably because that was fake too! I'll report the other two. Thanks for confirming my thought


----------



## gosiksa

Hi again, sorry for asking again but I am not expert at all and I really like those boots. http://www.allegro.pl/item476433731_boskie_kozaki_christian_louboutin.html 
Thanks a lot in advance for any help
Gosia


----------



## tuvili

Are these for real?  The soles are silver!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

gosiksa said:


> Hi again, sorry for asking again but I am not expert at all and I really like those boots. http://www.allegro.pl/item476433731_boskie_kozaki_christian_louboutin.html
> Thanks a lot in advance for any help
> Gosia



The pictures look weird, like they were stolen.  I would ask for more pictures.


----------



## laureenthemean

tuvili said:


> Are these for real?  The soles are silver!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



These look good.


----------



## tuvili

Thank you, Laureen!  My size, and a lower heel


----------



## Hollyt

Sorry girls, its not an authentication question.. but a style name Q. Does any one know the name of these current patent peep toes. I am just trying to work out if the sizing true or small etc?
Thank so much!
Holly
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/products/mg/NMX07ZY_mg.jpg


----------



## bellezza

that's a yoyo satin prive, i think?


----------



## laureenthemean

Hollyt said:


> Sorry girls, its not an authentication question.. but a style name Q. Does any one know the name of these current patent peep toes. I am just trying to work out if the sizing true or small etc?
> Thank so much!
> Holly
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/products/mg/NMX07ZY_mg.jpg



It's the black satin Yoyo 85, I think.  I would go up 1/2 a size from your US size.


----------



## dallas

What say ye?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180303966911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

And: (I think these look a little gruesome)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Ariella-Clou-Silver-Studded-Boot_W0QQitemZ150307753636QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150307753636&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## bellezza

bellezza said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1417|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> are these okay? they look okay, but i don't know...
> thank you!




does anyone still know about these, please? thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

dallas said:


> What say ye?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180303966911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
> 
> And: (I think these look a little gruesome)
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Ariella-Clou-Silver-Studded-Boot_W0QQitemZ150307753636QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150307753636&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318



1.  The first picture is stolen; I would not buy from anyone without seeing real pictures.

2.  YECCH.


----------



## lulabee

^^Is it me or have they stopped trying to make the fakes look as close to the real as possible?


----------



## Hollyt

Thanks girls! xx


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

WoooooOW!! WTF!! The sole is not even the right red!! Some fakers make it so easy!


----------



## lilmissb

Are these for real??? I think in another thread *funandsun* thinks the seller is dodgy.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1K-CHRISTIAN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  I know the seller has sold authentic before.  I do think maybe someone had some problems with the seller, but it was not due to authenticity.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks Laureen


----------



## I-shop

Is these authentic?
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130267425155

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250319766458

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look okay to me.


----------



## I-shop

Thanks, L!!


----------



## pandapoo

hey girls I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this pair :

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250320866403


Thanks!


----------



## iimewii

Are these authentic?

Thanks guys!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Ch...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Red Queen

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130267462867&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## bellezza

iimewii said:


> Are these authentic?
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Blu-Ch...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262




authentic, and that seller is awesome. i have had great experience buying from him!


----------



## laureenthemean

pandapoo said:


> hey girls I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this pair :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250320866403
> 
> 
> Thanks!





Red Queen said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130267462867&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


Both good.


----------



## Jenna51580

Goodevening Laides and Gentlmen can someone kindly help me with these shoes:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290271980851&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170276794447
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260310462776


----------



## laureenthemean

Jenna51580 said:


> Goodevening Laides and Gentlmen can someone kindly help me with these shoes:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290271980851&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170276794447
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260310462776



1. Fake
2. Real
3. Real


----------



## Jenna51580

laureenthemean said:


> 1. Fake
> 2. Real
> 3. Real


 for your help.


----------



## rnk

Hello ladies -

What about these? The real deal or not?
Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190264162303


----------



## ally143

rnk said:


> Hello ladies -
> 
> What about these? The real deal or not?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190264162303


 
They look real to me


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Agreed.


----------



## dreachick2384

Do these look real? My guess is yes, but always want to make sure....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3631&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.


----------



## jopapeto

Hi ladies,
What do you think for this real or fake?? 
thanks a lot
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pandapoo

laureenthemean said:


> Both good.



thanks hun!


----------



## rnk

ally143 said:


> They look real to me



Thanks so much! I am a newbie at this and I can never tell what I'm looking at.


----------



## rnk

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Agreed.



Thx. Laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

jopapeto said:


> Hi ladies,
> What do you think for this real or fake??
> thanks a lot
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318



Fake.


----------



## sabrina128

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Both look good.


 
Thks for your help!


----------



## sabrina128

Ladies, what do you think of these?? TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290273420796

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270298671086

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300271663635


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They all look okay.


----------



## GetRight

I would be thankful for assistance Authenicating this pair before i make an offer as well as style identification... seems like a fantastic value. TIA cheers!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1416|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  I think that seller has sold authentic before.


----------



## jopapeto

laureenthemean said:


> Fake.


 
Thank you, I am glad to have to you overseas of my small Belgium. Without that we would be numerous has to be made have by all its counterfeits. thank you very much.


----------



## tuvili

Someone please tell me that a) these are real, and b) that they run TTS.  Please.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tuvili

Well, I took a chance, because they wouldn't have been there when I got back home from work.....


----------



## eloignee

hello  anyone know if these are authentic or not? i'm a little wary about the stitching. hmm.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220309242730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

thanks!


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PEACOCK-ANKLE-BOOTS-Sz-37_W0QQitemZ110310074672QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110310074672&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

???


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Suede-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Heels-Shoes-9_W0QQitemZ200273188745QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200273188745&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

?????


----------



## laureenthemean

tuvili said:


> Someone please tell me that a) these are real, and b) that they run TTS.  Please.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



^^These look fine.


eloignee said:


> hello  anyone know if these are authentic or not? i'm a little wary about the stitching. hmm.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220309242730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012
> 
> thanks!



^^Not quite sure, but the toes look a little off to me.


lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PEACOCK-ANKLE-BOOTS-Sz-37_W0QQitemZ110310074672QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110310074672&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> ???



These look okay, but it's weird that she used different pictures?  It's also suspicious that she says to email her for more sizes and colors.



lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Suede-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Heels-Shoes-9_W0QQitemZ200273188745QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200273188745&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> ?????



Those look fake!  Wow, fakes from linda*s***stuff...


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks, Girlfriend!


----------



## Lady Vee

*Laureen* you are truly amazing.  As I may well ask to become your disciple can you tell me why those linda*s****stuff ones are fakes?  I'd have been fooled.  And she is a powerseller!  I'm shocked and in awe


----------



## lovely&amazing

^the powerseller stuff has nothing to do with it.  I don't think she knows they are fake...but they are.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's very strange because she has sold authentic many times before (I bought my green Pigalles from her).  I'm thinking she doesn't know; I doubt she'd want to ruin her reputation that way.


----------



## Lady Vee

I have checked out the other "fakes" thread and note you can't give out the info on how you know these are fakes as the fakers lurk there so alas I cannot become your disciple but I would still like to say *Laureen *rocks as does* L&A*


----------



## kjerstis

Hi!
Can anybody help me? Are these to good to be true?
http://www.tradera.com/Christian_Louboutin_C_est_Moi_shoe_boots_svart_NY_-auktion-77239745

http://www.tradera.com/Christian_Louboutin_very_prive_peep_toe_pumps_NY_-auktion-77236077

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Not sure about the first, but the second ones are definitely fake.


----------



## kjerstis

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Not sure about the first, but the second ones are definitely fake.


 
That was a fast answer! I would think they are fake, the price is about 180 USD. That can't be for real...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, it's too good to be true.  Also, I think I've seen those pictures before.


----------



## tuvili

Thank you, Laureen.  Again, you save the day.  

Does anyone happen to know what style they are?


----------



## jobaker

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nude-Christian-...205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

tuvili said:


> Thank you, Laureen.  Again, you save the day.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what style they are?



Sorry, I don't know the name, but I think they are pretty old.  The shape is similar to the striped ones I bought my sister.


----------



## laureenthemean

jobaker said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Nude-Christian-...205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Thoughts? Thanks.


Looks good.


----------



## gsulaw

Are these real Yoyos?  Thanks!

http://i1.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/1a/9c/8fa2_1.JPG
http://i13.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/1a/9c/8d4f_1.JPG
http://i17.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/1a/9c/923a_1.JPG


----------



## thoang0705

How do these look? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eloignee

would someone kindly authenticate these for me, please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330284629699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

gsulaw said:


> Are these real Yoyos?  Thanks!
> 
> http://i1.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/1a/9c/8fa2_1.JPG
> http://i13.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/1a/9c/8d4f_1.JPG
> http://i17.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/1a/9c/923a_1.JPG



^^Those look good.



thoang0705 said:


> How do these look? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



^^These look fine.


eloignee said:


> would someone kindly to authenticate these for me, please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330284629699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> 
> thanks!


I'm not great with this style, but these look suspicious.


----------



## 007elbow

Are these OK?... I think the buckle looks wrong?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110310087376

And these ones?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170277318242

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both fake.


----------



## thoang0705

Thank you laureen!  One more 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120329820813


----------



## lilmissb

*thoang0705* - that's a genuine seller


----------



## thoang0705

^^ thanks!


----------



## regeens

Help with these please.  Thanks ladies!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Magenta-Pumps-Shoes-40-9-10_W0QQitemZ120331299971QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120331299971&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300272431201


----------



## JRed

both look okay to me, regeens.


----------



## regeens

^Thanks JRed!


----------



## jh4200

Can someone authenticate these for Lady Vee?  I'm not positive on them, not good experience with VN:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-Size-36-UK3-This-season_W0QQitemZ140279981357QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140279981357&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Lady Vee

well no-one say they aren't authentic as I just bought them LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay.


----------



## Lady Vee

Oh thank God - Laureen is back online - glad you said so as JH4200 and I thought so too and I had to go ahead and buy without you.  phew!

I'm still in shock, I was wanting purple rolandos and bought black very noeud??!!!


----------



## tuvili

Do these look good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

I have to console myself after losing out on those other shoes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  I like the color combo.


----------



## tuvili

How about these?  I love having a choice 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good too, and they've been resoled with red Vibrams.


----------



## tuvili

Then I shall bid!    Thank you again, Laureen!  You're the best.


----------



## lulabee

I need my Mad Mary experts please.
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZnwormwood


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay to me, though the angles are definitely weird.


----------



## lulabee

^^Thanks my sweet!


----------



## eloignee

hello!

does anyone know if the louboutin yoyo style comes with different heel heights? i'm a complete novice! i found two identical pairs on ebay and they both look fine to me...except for the difference in heel heights. are they both authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220305107423&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320317097519&_trksid=p2759.l1259

thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, the Yoyo comes in different heights.  Those both look good, and I think they are the 70 and the 85.


----------



## eloignee

thanks very much!


----------



## 007elbow

Hi ladies, please help me!

Are these too good to be true?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330283324723

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250322028811

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270300285840

Lxx


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They are all authentic.  Keep in mind that there is still plenty of time to bid, so the prices could go up at the last minute.


----------



## bugslife

Are the Privatitas made in nude with a rose gold heel and tip?  Also, are they worth 699.99 for a used pair?  

Thanks to anyone that can help..


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, they were made in that color combo.  I personally would not pay that much for a used pair, as the VPs are much more popular and cost $770.


----------



## katdva

I just bought these but didn't pay yet - do they look authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## 007elbow

> ^^They are all authentic.  Keep in mind that there is still plenty of time to bid, so the prices could go up at the last minute.



   Thanks Laureen, I'll keep an eye on the prices then its decisions, decisions!


----------



## rdgldy

sorry if this was already posted-
what do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tab=Watching&item=280283321815&viewitem=&sale

TIA!


----------



## tuvili

rdgldy said:


> sorry if this was already posted-
> what do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching&item=280283321815&viewitem=&sale
> 
> TIA!



The one good pic is stolen.  The others... well, they look a little off to me, but I could be very wrong.  Maybe I'm just jealous they're not my size


----------



## bugslife

Thanks Laureenthemean!


----------



## nicoyaprincess8

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0409&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## miceju

can anyone help me with these?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROYAL-BLUE-SUEDE-SHOE-SIZE6-EURO39_W0QQitemZ170277410368QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170277410368&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
TIA


----------



## miceju

Hi! I also need some help with these. I say fake, but would really appreciate a second opinion before reporting
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250323176083

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320317546915

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320317547087

TIA


----------



## JRed

miceju said:


> can anyone help me with these?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROYAL-BLUE-SUEDE-SHOE-SIZE6-EURO39_W0QQitemZ170277410368QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170277410368&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> TIA



i'd give these a miss.


----------



## JRed

miceju said:


> Hi! I also need some help with these. I say fake, but would really appreciate a second opinion before reporting
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250323176083
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320317546915
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320317547087
> 
> TIA



all  for me.


----------



## JRed

nicoyaprincess8 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0409&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching



they look okay but i've never owned a pair so i recommend you wait for another opinion just to be sure.


----------



## miceju

JRed said:


> all  for me.


 
great! will report


----------



## Cerina

Hi ladies, what do you think of these? TIA 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

Miceju ; all of those look fake to me.


----------



## rdgldy

tuvili said:


> The one good pic is stolen.  The others... well, they look a little off to me, but I could be very wrong.  Maybe I'm just jealous they're not my size


I don't like that they're so blurry.


----------



## miceju

Cerina said:


> Miceju ; all of those look fake to me.


 
Yeah I thought so too, but I prefered to just get a second opinion before posting them - I do make mistakes every now and then. They're all reported now!


----------



## ledaatomica

btw I noticed this seller posted a lot of Pigalles yesterday. They look oh so wrong! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320317591823


----------



## ashakes

I reported their entire stock. I wonder why they aren't down yet!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Cerina said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of these? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318



More pictures needed to be sure.


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> btw I noticed this seller posted a lot of Pigalles yesterday. They look oh so wrong!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320317591823



This listing is gone!


----------



## thoang0705

How do these look? Thank you lovelies
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7519&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## rubystar

Hi Ladies , Can you tell me if these are the real deal?  Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320317564956&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.


----------



## rubystar

Thanks Laureen


----------



## dreachick2384

Thoughts on these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120330054443

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270301151549
Thanks!


----------



## canchan

What about these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130267425155

I am wondering why no one else had bid?? thanks


----------



## ally143

dreachick2384 said:


> Thoughts on these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120330054443
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270301151549
> Thanks!


 
First authentic

Second not sure


----------



## ally143

canchan said:


> What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130267425155
> 
> I am wondering why no one else had bid?? thanks


 
Looks real to me


----------



## thoang0705

Thanks laureen!


----------



## jeezminn

can someone please authenticate these for me? the seller says that they are on the purse forum.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Auth-Christ...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## missycoco

hi. need helo to authenticate these pair

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330285515771

look real to me, but then its in ebay..


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-RED-HEELS-PUMPS-BOOT-36-6_W0QQitemZ260313675869QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260313675869&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

forgive me, Laureen if these have been posted...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are okay.



missycoco said:


> hi. need helo to authenticate these pair
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330285515771
> 
> look real to me, but then its in ebay..



^^Fake.


----------



## nicoyaprincess8

they look real u can always tell from the front of the shoe if it looks like its lifting up


----------



## nicoyaprincess8

ally143 said:


> Looks real to me


yes those are real


----------



## nicoyaprincess8

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Fake.


those look fake the front looks like its lifting upwards u can see the difference between the two


----------



## dreachick2384

ally143 said:


> First authentic
> 
> Second not sure


 

Thanks! Turns out that second listing got removed....


----------



## missycoco

thanks laureen.... 

i am new to louboutin.. just starting to fall in love with it since i used to be into bags only.. but oh well. they are gorgeous and cant wait to get my hands on them!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

uh oh!  watch out!


----------



## nicoyaprincess8

missycoco said:


> thanks laureen....
> 
> i am new to louboutin.. just starting to fall in love with it since i used to be into bags only.. but oh well. they are gorgeous and cant wait to get my hands on them!!!!


which r u looking for? because if its the black leather with the red peep toe they look fake


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry if it wasn't clear, the auction L&A posted looks authentic, the one that *missycoco* posted looks fake.


----------



## missycoco

oh well thanks a lot ladies.. it seems that the seller never sell a louboutin, i should be more aware next time.. anyway, just bought these, i hope its real 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120327034137

and to brighten up your day, i will get these as soon as they have it in stock

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34020


----------



## laureenthemean

missycoco said:


> oh well thanks a lot ladies.. it seems that the seller never sell a louboutin, i should be more aware next time.. anyway, just bought these, i hope its real
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120327034137
> 
> and to brighten up your day, i will get these as soon as they have it in stock
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34020



Sorry, those are fake.


----------



## jeezminn

hi laureen i was wondering if you can authenticate these for me the seller says that they are on the purse forum http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Auth-Christ...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, I am not familiar with that style, but that seller has sold authentic before.


----------



## jeezminn

thanks for the quick reply laureen im pretty confident with the seller especially the extra securtiy i have with the return policy is anyone on here familiar with CL goya booties?


----------



## nicoyaprincess8

sorry but those look fake u should go to ioffer.com n u will see the same ones!


----------



## jeezminn

maybe the first picture looks really familiar because it was taken from saks.com just to bring some justice to the real pictures of the shoes..


----------



## ally143

nicoyaprincess8 said:


> sorry but those look fake u should go to ioffer.com n u will see the same ones!



so far most of the CLs on ioffer are fake, definitely not the same ones


----------



## laureenthemean

jeezminn said:


> maybe the first picture looks really familiar because it was taken from saks.com just to bring some justice to the real pictures of the shoes..



I don't think nicoya was talking about your shoes.  I have not seen that style on ioffer.


----------



## jeezminn

thanks laureen and ally for restoring my confidence. i also checked ioffer and could not find even the same style. i trust this seller and find no reason why they would tarnish their positive history for one pair of louboutins. like laureen said the other styles that were sold were all authentic and she was not sure about the goyas just because she isn't so familiar with the shoe. thanks for all your help i cant wait for them to come!


----------



## hlp_28

Is this authentic? This does not look quite right.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ELEGANT-AND-SEXY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ110311259771QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110311259771&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I was wondering about those too.  The heel doesn't really look like the sculpted or the Decollete heel?


----------



## hlp_28

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I was wondering about those too. The heel doesn't really look like the sculpted or the Decollete heel?


 
I agree Laureen. The heel looks more like Decollete heel and the inner sole looks like it's about to come off.......


----------



## lilmissb

^^If you have a look on eBay rodeodrivefashionista is selling pigalles in black patent that have a sculpted heel (as seen on Sienna Miller). I don't know if they ever came in a different colour or not. Probably doesn't help!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, but those don't really look quite like the sculpted heel, or the Decollete heel; they look sort of in between.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen, wasn't sure if they were similar.


----------



## mylilsnowy

is this real?TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...5867QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.


----------



## 8seventeen19

hlp_28 said:


> Is this authentic? This does not look quite right.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ELEGANT-AND-SEXY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ110311259771QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110311259771&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



I've bought authentic CLs from her before. She's a fantastic seller. I can't say yay or nay on these though.


----------



## regeens

Hi Laureen!  Please, could you check these out?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Slingblacks-Pumps-37-5-7-5US-NIB_W0QQitemZ190264906230QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190264906230&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## miceju

Stumbled on to these two on this morning's fake scan and would like a second opinion before I report:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320317625329

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200274498244

In my opinion they're both fake but I'm no expert on these two styles...
TIA


----------



## lulabee

miceju said:


> Stumbled on to these two on this morning's fake scan and would like a second opinion before I report:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320317625329
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200274498244
> 
> In my opinion they're both fake but I'm no expert on these two styles...
> TIA


 Fake.


----------



## miceju

^thanks - I'll report


----------



## lolitablue

miceju said:


> ^thanks - I'll report


 
Both removed, yay!!


----------



## laureenthemean

regeens said:


> Hi Laureen!  Please, could you check these out?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Slingblacks-Pumps-37-5-7-5US-NIB_W0QQitemZ190264906230QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190264906230&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Looks fine.


----------



## cyranob

What do you think about this Ebay Auction ?

-> 120309222356

True or false ??

thank you all


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those pictures are stolen, but I'm not sure.


----------



## goodmornin

How about these boots...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-NIB-Ch...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I was looking at those.  I am pretty sure they've been reported as fake before.


----------



## ylime

Seller only has one picture up, but I've asked for more. Help?


----------



## Katykit01

Not sure if this has been posted but the prices is too good to be true and the front looks funny to me.... Your thoughts?? Fake or REALLY GREAT DEAL?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ELECTRIC-BLUE-Suede-ROLANDO-Pump-39_W0QQitemZ220311303619QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220311303619&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Those EB Rolandos are fake

ETA: Laureen you are too quick!


----------



## lulabee

^^I just posted those in the fakes thread.


----------



## eloignee

are these okay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

thanks!


----------



## seashel

Do these look good??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190266058491&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thanks!


----------



## lolitablue

seashel said:


> Do these look good??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190266058491&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> thanks!


 
This pair looks good.  Please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## ttnguyen22

What about these??

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ttnguyen22

And also these!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good.


----------



## regeens

Help please?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## miceju

Does anyone know what this is?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Sandals_W0QQitemZ200274882036QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200274882036&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
TIA


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ELECTRIC-BLUE-Suede-Delic-Pump-39-5_W0QQitemZ220311496208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220311496208&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

There was a pair of fakes by this same seller yesterday. Now up and the pictures are different. The new item was posted in the HTF or great deals today. Just checking to see if anyone thinks they are real? The seller has 3 pairs of CL's up for auction right now.
TIA


----------



## Sammyjoe

Are these ok?

http://liverpool.gumtree.com/liverpool/89/28272889.html

My friend wants to buy them, I told her hang on, the ladies may know for sure!Lol!


----------



## eloignee

could someone help with these, please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Lo...3A1|240%3A1318

thanks!


----------



## ylime

Sammyjoe said:


> Are these ok?
> 
> http://liverpool.gumtree.com/liverpool/89/28272889.html
> 
> My friend wants to buy them, I told her hang on, the ladies may know for sure!Lol!



Something about the profile is off...but I'd wait for the more expert ladies to authenticate.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Thanks! I will tell her to wait!


----------



## b00mbaka

Okay, so I'm an idiot impulse buyer and forgot to get the pair of Mad's I won on fleabay authenticated! What do you guys think? I'm pretty sure they are authentic but just want to make sure the pictures aren't stolen or anything.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160298008440


----------



## Kelly H

Hi, could you ladies please authenticate the following shoes. Too good to be true?
http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=170277880902 by beverley2629

http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=280284639132 by greenyoga12

http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=300272786493 by hay_robert_weatherilt

http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=170278521245 and http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=170278525083 by spef1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150309312582&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D150309312582%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1 by midnite_princess

Thank you!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hello,

Even if these are good - you could try calling around to local NM Last Call and asking if they have them in your size and color. I saw several pairs of them at my NM Last Call for less than $300.00.



seashel said:


> Do these look good??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190266058491&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

regeens said:


> Help please?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262





miceju said:


> Does anyone know what this is?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Sandals_W0QQitemZ200274882036QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200274882036&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> TIA


^^Those both look fine.



kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ELECTRIC-BLUE-Suede-Delic-Pump-39-5_W0QQitemZ220311496208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220311496208&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> There was a pair of fakes by this same seller yesterday. Now up and the pictures are different. The new item was posted in the HTF or great deals today. Just checking to see if anyone thinks they are real? The seller has 3 pairs of CL's up for auction right now.
> TIA



^^Those look real, but the seller also has a pair of fakes up for sale.


----------



## laureenthemean

Sammyjoe said:


> Are these ok?
> 
> http://liverpool.gumtree.com/liverpool/89/28272889.html
> 
> My friend wants to buy them, I told her hang on, the ladies may know for sure!Lol!



^^Not sure, more pictures are needed, I think.


eloignee said:


> could someone help with these, please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Lo...3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> thanks!



^^This listing was removed.



b00mbaka said:


> Okay, so I'm an idiot impulse buyer and forgot to get the pair of Mad's I won on fleabay authenticated! What do you guys think? I'm pretty sure they are authentic but just want to make sure the pictures aren't stolen or anything.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160298008440



^^Those look good, and were authenticated before.


----------



## laureenthemean

Kelly H said:


> Hi, could you ladies please authenticate the following shoes. Too good to be true?
> http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=170277880902 by beverley2629
> 
> http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=280284639132 by greenyoga12
> 
> http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=300272786493 by hay_robert_weatherilt
> 
> http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=170278521245 and http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=170278525083 by spef1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150309312582&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D150309312582%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1 by midnite_princess
> 
> Thank you!



These all look fine.


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks so much Laureen! You can never be too safe


----------



## OCFashions

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...70.l1313&_odkw=3230317977272&_osacat=0&_fvi=1

are these authentic???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look weird, and the first picture is of a different boot; stolen, probably.  None of the pictures are of the "Alti Botte," which the seller claims is the style.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Laureen, she is going to stay away from them and just get some at the official store!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sounds like a good idea.  It will be worth her peace of mind.


----------



## lilmissb

Are these ok?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NewChristian-Louboutin-Altbotte-platform-boots-36_W0QQitemZ320318074082QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320318074082&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^She's showing pictures of two different styles of boots, neither of which are the Alti Botte.  Also, the Forever Tina she has for sale looks weird.  Oh, I forgot to mention that a couple of days ago I asked this seller where she bought them and if she had the receipt.  No answer yet.


----------



## seashel

Thanks Misty!   I'll make a couple calls and see what I can find!  And maybe make an offer.....


----------



## lilmissb

Are these silver grease joli noeud dorcets for real? If so they should be posted in HTF

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-JOLI-NOEUD-Silver-Bow-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ360105832266QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360105832266&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lilmissb

^^Really, I couldn;t really tell the pics apart but then again I didn't really have a thorough look.


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Are these silver grease joli noeud dorcets for real? If so they should be posted in HTF
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-JOLI-NOEUD-Silver-Bow-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ360105832266QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360105832266&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Looks good.


----------



## jobaker

http://cgi.ebay.com/1K-CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thoughts? TIA.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are good.


----------



## I-shop

Is this OK?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300272931758


----------



## lilmissb

Are these decolletes?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

I-shop said:


> Is this OK?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300272931758



I think those Yoyos are okay.


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Are these decolletes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Yeah, looks like camel Decolletes.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks!


----------



## rnk

These are from the German Ebay --

Fake, right?

http://cgi.ebay.de/New-HOT-pink-chr...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, definitely fake.


----------



## rnk

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Yeah, definitely fake.



Thanks!!


----------



## regeens

Thanks for your help laureen.

Please check this one too.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BURGUNDY-T-STRAP-PUMPS-SIZE-37-5_W0QQitemZ300273185130QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300273185130&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## aeross

Could someone take a look at these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-killer-heels_W0QQitemZ250325112984QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250325112984&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Womens-Shoes_W0QQitemZ150309661618QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150309661618&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-Size7-40-Brand-New_W0QQitemZ250323830276QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250323830276&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-YOYO-ZEPPA-PEEPTOE-SHOES-38-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ350121047491QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item350121047491&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Babel-Leather-Boots-Black-UK7-EU40_W0QQitemZ270301945732QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270301945732&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Chins4

Real or not???

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

^^ Those look stunning !

I think they're real but I don't actually own a pair. Her bags look good too


----------



## hawaiianorchid

I Looove these Louboutins! Please let me know if they are authentic:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250323538699


TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

regeens said:


> Thanks for your help laureen.
> 
> Please check this one too.  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BURGUNDY-T-STRAP-PUMPS-SIZE-37-5_W0QQitemZ300273185130QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300273185130&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



^^Those look good.



aeross said:


> Could someone take a look at these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-killer-heels_W0QQitemZ250325112984QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250325112984&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Womens-Shoes_W0QQitemZ150309661618QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150309661618&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-City-Girl-Size7-40-Brand-New_W0QQitemZ250323830276QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250323830276&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-YOYO-ZEPPA-PEEPTOE-SHOES-38-5-NEW_W0QQitemZ350121047491QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item350121047491&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Babel-Leather-Boots-Black-UK7-EU40_W0QQitemZ270301945732QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270301945732&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



1. Fake
2. More pictures needed
3. Gone
4. Looks okay so far, but more pictures needed
5. Fake, and seller has a fake pair of Pigalles, too.



Chins4 said:


> Real or not???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318



^^Those look good.



hawaiianorchid said:


> I Looove these Louboutins! Please let me know if they are authentic:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250323538699
> 
> 
> TIA!



^^Those look good too.


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Laureen


----------



## goodmornin

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported

Do the straps look a bit weird??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay to me.


----------



## tuvili

Are these real?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm not too familiar with espadrilles, but that seller has sold authentic several times before.


----------



## lilmissb

Are these ok? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## thoang0705

celebshoes is a reputable Ebay seller, correct?


----------



## noah8077

SOOO sorry if these have been posted, help on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-decollete-868-zeppa-black-patent-38_W0QQitemZ170279353046QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item170279353046&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Are these ok? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



^^Looks good.



thoang0705 said:


> celebshoes is a reputable Ebay seller, correct?



Yeah.  I personally have purchased from this seller before.



noah8077 said:


> SOOO sorry if these have been posted, help on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-decollete-868-zeppa-black-patent-38_W0QQitemZ170279353046QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item170279353046&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



^^These look okay to me.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks laureen!


----------



## thoang0705

Thanks Laureen!  You're a gem


----------



## tuvili

Thanks again, Laureen.


----------



## thoang0705

How do these yoyos look? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250301033830


----------



## Katykit01

These are different... fake or no?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

Hi Guys, I'm finally back vaca and reporting for duty 



thoang0705 said:


> How do these yoyos look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250301033830


Looks good.



Katykit01 said:


> These are different... fake or no?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-SLING-BACK-HEELS-SZ-39_W0QQitemZ120334257112QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120334257112&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Don't think this style has been faked.


----------



## laureenthemean

Hooray, welcome back, javaboo!


----------



## Kirie

A friend asked me about these. I don't think the inside logo looks alright, what do you think?










http://i38.tinypic.com/259v50x.jpg


----------



## CLGirl

What do you experts think about these?  I'm not sure and very scared because of the 0 feedback, but these are a HG so I'm tempted:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320317932533


----------



## laureenthemean

*Kirie*, those look fine.

*CLGirl*, those look okay to me, but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## dreachick2384

How do these look? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260316235020
Thanks!


----------



## dreachick2384

How about these also? More thanks! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190266691693


----------



## 8seventeen19

dreachick2384 said:


> How about these also? More thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190266691693



These are good. I always want strawberry ice cream after I see these!


----------



## rdgldy

too funny!


----------



## javaboo

CLGirl said:


> What do you experts think about these?  I'm not sure and very scared because of the 0 feedback, but these are a HG so I'm tempted:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320317932533



Looks good to me but I don't like the zero feedback.




dreachick2384 said:


> How do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260316235020
> Thanks!



I don't know about these. At first glance a flag was raised  for me. Upon check the person's feedback I see a whole bunch of private listing (don't like) and the seller has sold the exact pair in a size 37 before for about $200 something.

I would have to say STAY AWAY from these.



dreachick2384 said:


> How about these also? More thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190266691693



Those looks  but just to be sure maybe Laureen can double check the peep hole part.


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks ladies, you are the best!


----------



## javaboo

Thanks *Laureen*! Its good to be back!


----------



## lovely&amazing

If anyone can spare a sec....I need help reporting the posted fakes in the "fakes" thread that are still up.

TIA!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Laureen and Javaboo


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

EEP! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...2458QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ew, WTF?  Those are GROSS.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! Yeah, the fakers are starting to make it easy to spot them.


----------



## tuvili

How are these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## doriana

What do we think? TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

Are these for real?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

tuvili said:


> How are these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



They look okay so far, but I would ask for more pictures.



doriana said:


> What do we think? TIA!



Authentic.  Love the velvet graffiti Clichy!



lilmissb said:


> Are these for real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



I think these are okay, but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## lilmissb

^^I second that, LOVE the velvet graffiti Clichy. Where can I find one???? I think the boutiques are all out.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, they're from a few seasons ago, I think.  There are some on bluefly, but larger sizes, I think.  They pop up on ebay from time to time.


----------



## *Katie*

Thoughts on these...?
TIA!
EDIT: They are so clearly fake!


----------



## appleye

Real or no? Thanks!


----------



## *Katie*

Me again. What are your thoughts on these?
 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEXY-CHRISTI...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:16|39:1|240:1318


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Boots-Brand-New_W0QQitemZ300273839643QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300273839643&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

These boots?


----------



## laureenthemean

appleye said:


> Real or no? Thanks!



^^Not sure, but they don't look quite right to me.  Wait for a second opinion.



*Katie* said:


> Me again. What are your thoughts on these?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEXY-CHRISTI...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:16|39:1|240:1318



These look fine.



noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Boots-Brand-New_W0QQitemZ300273839643QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300273839643&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> These boots?



These look okay.  The boots look like Babels, though, and the stock pictures look like Alta Ariellas.


----------



## appleye

*


laureenthemean said:



			^^Not sure, but they don't look quite right to me. Wait for a second opinion
		
Click to expand...

*


laureenthemean said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> These look fine.
> 
> 
> 
> These look okay. The boots look like Babels, though, and the stock pictures look like Alta Ariellas.


 

Thank you!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks laureen, I sent a message to seller to verify what they are selling.


----------



## nillacobain

Are those 2 auth? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.it/SCARPE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUMERO-37-DECOLTE_W0QQitemZ190267425023QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190267425023&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A758%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.it/NUOVO-CHRISTIAN-...14&_trkparms=72:1385|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## maryg1

what about these?
http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-Loubou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rdgldy

that elastic does not look right to me??


----------



## JetSetGo!

maryg1 said:


> what about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-Loubou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318



Fake


----------



## designermummy

maryg1 said:


> what about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Slingbacks-UK-5-Eu-38_W0QQitemZ250325695516QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250325695516&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 

Both pairs look fake and pictures look as though they have been taken from a counterfeit site!


----------



## seashel

real or not?  thanks!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/selebs-2008-CHR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## appleye

some more


----------



## Cerina

nillacobain said:


> Are those 2 auth? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/SCARPE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUMERO-37-DECOLTE_W0QQitemZ190267425023QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190267425023&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A758%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/NUOVO-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LOLA-120-PUMPS-DECOLLETE-37_W0QQitemZ270301407654QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270301407654&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




I'm not sure, but I think the first ones are fakes. They don't look good to me. The last ones are the Lolas, and I think they are authentic. But wait for second opinions


----------



## Cerina

seashel said:


> real or not?  thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/selebs-2008-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-patent-LOLA-Shoes-41-10_W0QQitemZ360107772605QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ELECTRIC-BLUE-LOLA-PATENT-PUMPS-41_W0QQitemZ200274610930QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




I think both of these are authentic.. It is not a very popular style, so that's why the price is low compared to other CLs


----------



## laureenthemean

nillacobain said:


> Are those 2 auth? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/SCARPE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUMERO-37-DECOLTE_W0QQitemZ190267425023QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190267425023&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A758%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/NUOVO-CHRISTIAN-...14&_trkparms=72:1385|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



The first ones look fake.  Not sure about the second, but only the first two pictures are theirs, the rest look stolen.



maryg1 said:


> what about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-Loubou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318



I agree with the others, these look fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

seashel said:


> real or not?  thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/selebs-2008-CHR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



The first ones look real, not sure about the second.  This wasn't a very popular style, but they have been faked.


----------



## jesk

What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

THanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Those are real. From a lovely tPFer too (mancho).


----------



## jesk

Are these real? Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

jesk those are ok


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmmm... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3232QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Pictures are tiny, but those have got to be fake.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The first pic looks very off!


----------



## lilmissb

Are these ok? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl




----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks girls, what about this Glitter mary jane - cute and so bling if real! I'll post in the HTF thread if verified.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-CHRISTIA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

What about these cute booties?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=180306879714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=008


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think both look good. Wait for a second opinion. 

We are the same size I see! I was just looking at both of those you just posted!


----------



## noah8077

^^^I saw those and wondered too.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The booties are called something with an E, like Emily or something, but I have always called them tuxedo bootie.


----------



## lilmissb

Oh no *jimmyshoogirl*! Well at least your on a self imposed ban. But wait, according to your signature today's your last day of CCLO....oh no!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yep, ban no more! I don't plan on buying the MJs, the heels are too low. I don't like the booties that much to pay 795 for them either. I was just surprised to see them, since I was looking for them earlier this year.


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah the booties are a bit pricey. Cute tho. So what are you buying tomorrow?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I don't know yet. I am looking. I'm trying not to buy another pair of Declics, since that is what my last two pair were. I honestly don't know what style I want. I thought about the Miss Money Penny, but when I checked them, they were sold. I am in no hurry, I am sure I will find something.

Are you getting the grease NPs?


----------



## sharbear508

Hi ladies! I'm hoping for some help with these boots I came across...how do they look? TIA!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Of course you'll find something to spend your money on *jimmyshoogirl!!!*


----------



## laureenthemean

sharbear508 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm hoping for some help with these boots I came across...how do they look? TIA!!



These look okay.



lilmissb said:


> Thanks girls, what about this Glitter mary jane - cute and so bling if real! I'll post in the HTF thread if verified.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-CHRISTIA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



These look okay too.



lilmissb said:


> What about these cute booties?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=180306879714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=008



I think these are okay, though I'm not too familiar with the style.  They're called the Moro, although some websites called them the Emily for some reason.


----------



## lilmissb

I asked this seller to post pics of the actual item so I can verify as they had stolen all their pics from another seller. Are they real? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130269100734&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## laureenthemean

They look okay.  I don't think the Salopette has been faked yet, and I doubt it's popular enough to ever be faked.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen, you're up late tonight!


----------



## nillacobain

laureenthemean said:


> The first ones look fake. Not sure about the second, but only the first two pictures are theirs, the rest look stolen.


 

thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## do_me_daily

My sister wants a pair of Louboutins more than anything for Christmas and my mom doesn't want to pay full price. She stumbled across these online and I think they are fake but she asked me to check. If you could confirm my suspicions or prove me wrong, I would appreciate either one. Thanks.

http://www.ptsell.com/christian-louboutin-black-patent-pigalle-pumps-shoes-p-5214.html

http://www.ptsell.com/christian-louboutin-black-patent-pigalle-pumps-shoes-p-1417.html


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Fake. Your mom could try to get something on eBay, but def have them authenticated here first.


----------



## sabrina128

hi ladies,

how do these look??

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-decollete-868-zeppa-black-patent-38_W0QQitemZ170279353046QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item170279353046&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

TIA
xx


----------



## lulabee

^^Both look good to me.


----------



## sabrina128

lulabee said:


> ^^Both look good to me.


 
Thks!!!


----------



## do_me_daily

Thank you Jet. I knew for that price they couldn't be real but when your mother asks you don't refuse her.


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-auth-BNIB-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-37-7-brown_W0QQitemZ300273856518QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300273856518&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

OMG I love these are they for real?


----------



## Red Queen

What about these?  Did they come in "candy apple red"?  I am familiar with the red wine, but not this color, and it's a new seller...



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220313699788&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## sharbear508

Thanks for the help with the boots Laureen!!


----------



## vivette

Hi Ladies , Do these look real? Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WINTER-08-09-BABEL-BOOTS-SIZE-39-5_W0QQitemZ330287340179QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330287340179&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1432%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

*vivette* looks good to me!


----------



## vivette

Great, thank you Jetsetgo


----------



## laureenthemean

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-auth-BNIB-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-37-7-brown_W0QQitemZ300273856518QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300273856518&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> OMG I love these are they for real?



I think these are okay.



Red Queen said:


> What about these?  Did they come in "candy apple red"?  I am familiar with the red wine, but not this color, and it's a new seller...
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220313699788&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123



These look okay.  The Rolandos only came in one shade of red, and this is it.  The other red patent that I know of is the color of the Coxinelles and Clichys, which is brighter.


----------



## thoang0705

I believe I came across this seller before but wasn't sure.  I believe they're real but just making sure since the seller is from HK.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120334356270


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  That seller is reputable.


----------



## eimear

could anyone help with these?  do they look real?

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Christian-Loubou...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^These have been on here before; it was decided they were fake.


----------



## eimear

great thanks for the reply, thought they were a bit too cheap!


----------



## designermummy

eimear said:


> could anyone help with these? do they look real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/Christian-Loubou...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
She had another pair of Louboutin on yesterday which we reported and got pulled. The photos in her listings are no her own, I have seen the same pictures on ioffer.


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Are these VPs authentic? They look good to me, and if so they are quite a good deal!


----------



## dreachick2384

How do these look?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280286569703
Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Cerina said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Are these VPs authentic? They look good to me, and if so they are quite a good deal!



Hm, I'm pretty sure those are fake, but a picture of the back would help.  It looks like she's sold a pair of fake VPs before, and also, her My Poupette badge is fake.


----------



## designermummy

Cerina said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Pumps-40-Used_W0QQitemZ260317327383QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item260317327383&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Are these VPs authentic? They look good to me, and if so they are quite a good deal!


 
She is using the my poupette logo in her auctions and is not one of their recognised sellers.
She has a history of selling fakes, jimmy choo and Chanel bags- Avoid!


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> How do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280286569703
> Thanks!



I think these are okay.


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Laureen. 
How about these two?:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180307347616
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270304391340

More tia!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look okay.


----------



## designermummy

dreachick2384 said:


> Thanks Laureen.
> How about these two?:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180307347616
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270304391340
> 
> More tia!


 
The first seller sold the same shoes 3 days ago! See her completed listings.


----------



## ylime

designermummy said:


> The first seller sold the same shoes 3 days ago! See her completed listings.



They're actually my auction, and I relisted them because the previous buyer did not commit. I mentioned it in the first paragraph.


----------



## thoang0705

Are these decolletes?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5053717QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ylime

thoang0705 said:


> Are these decolletes?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5053717QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem



Yep (but horribly overpriced).


----------



## thoang0705

^^oo nice to know!  Thanks


----------



## lilmissb

Are these ok? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 8seventeen19

$769 for Decolletes?? Please!!!! 

They're available @ Saks (I think) and I know they're available at NM and the boutiques for around $565-$575


----------



## lilmissb

But do they sell the camel version? I see the black decolletes everywhere but not the camel.


----------



## thoang0705

How do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:3|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

Are these Bling Blings for real??? If so they are soooo mine!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## thoang0705

One more for the night
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220313030387


----------



## ylime

thoang0705 said:


> One more for the night
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220313030387



These are good. I've purchased from them before.


----------



## thoang0705

^^thanks so much!


----------



## laureenthemean

thoang0705 said:


> How do these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:3|65:12|39:1|240:1318



These look okay.



lilmissb said:


> Are these Bling Blings for real??? If so they are soooo mine!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



These look okay.  I've heard the Bling Blings are fragile, though.


----------



## lilmissb

Drats! Thanks for the advice Laureen. I'm not sure whether to get them now. I don't want the crystals to come off and loose them.


----------



## mrsvivian

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-ROLANDO-Pumps-Shoes-37-5_W0QQitemZ270299606533QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270299606533&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

What do we think ladies?  If these are the real pictures, then these shoes need a serious clean up!!!!


----------



## mrsvivian

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-lace-up-pumps-100-Authentix-37-5_W0QQitemZ180307355380QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180307355380&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting

Or these, they're amazing, and mine if they're real.

Does anyone know how these fit?  I'm normally a 6.5 in my non-designer shoes.  Is 37.5 a good size?


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> Drats! Thanks for the advice Laureen. I'm not sure whether to get them now. I don't want the crystals to come off and loose them.



They also get rub offs really easily



mrsvivian said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-ROLANDO-Pumps-Shoes-37-5_W0QQitemZ270299606533QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270299606533&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> What do we think ladies?  If these are the real pictures, then these shoes need a serious clean up!!!!



This person sells really CLs 



mrsvivian said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-lace-up-pumps-100-Authentix-37-5_W0QQitemZ180307355380QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180307355380&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Or these, they're amazing, and mine if they're real.
> 
> Does anyone know how these fit?  I'm normally a 6.5 in my non-designer shoes.  Is 37.5 a good size?



Looks good to me. I would guess they fit kinda similar to the Decollete (looks similar in shape) but I would at least go 1/2 size up in these. The seller wrote they fit a size 37 so you might need pads in them if they run a bit wider than the Decolletes.


----------



## alouette

Ladies, please help with these.  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360106482441


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.  That seller has sold authentic before.


----------



## alouette

^^Thank you very much!


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> They also get rub offs really easily




Double drats. Maybe the I should save up for the nappa version instead of the patent or whatever it is. Thanks *javaboo!*


----------



## thoang0705

What are these called?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220308748398

EDIT: Nvm, I just saw tiger in the listing. eeheeh


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Double drats. Maybe the I should save up for the nappa version instead of the patent or whatever it is. Thanks *javaboo!*



I think they just come in the metallics or velvet.


----------



## lilmissb

^^I thought I saw rodeodrivefashonista had a pair...must check. I'll be devastated if they're only as you say.


----------



## thoang0705

Everything trenduet sells is legit?


----------



## Katykit01

Not sure if this listing is still avail. but are these real? What are they called?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320319042433&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## laureenthemean

thoang0705 said:


> Everything trenduet sells is legit?



Yeah, she's a reputable seller.



Katykit01 said:


> Not sure if this listing is still avail. but are these real? What are they called?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320319042433&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



These look good; they're Yoyo Zeppas.


----------



## Katykit01

You're the best Lauren! Thats why you are named the Authenticator 08


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aww, that's very sweet of you.


----------



## thoang0705

Katykit01 said:


> You're the best Lauren! Thats why you are named the Authenticator 08


I agree.  Laureen is fabulous!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks, T.


----------



## lolitablue

Is this pair for real?   I do not believe so.  Any opinions?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## thoang0705

Yo yo zeppas


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those yoyos are good thoang0705. What color are they grey or black?


----------



## 8seventeen19

lolitablue said:


> Is this pair for real?   I do not believe so.  Any opinions?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



REALLY bad fake.


----------



## thoang0705

shoeaddict, the auction says grey


----------



## fleurdelys

What do you think of these?  Sorry if these are a repost.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
Thanks!


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Both look okay.


 
Thank you


----------



## rnk

Hello ladies -

How about these? Real or no?
Thanks so much -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=120335972398#ebayphotohosting


----------



## ylime

rnk said:


> Hello ladies -
> 
> How about these? Real or no?
> Thanks so much -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=120335972398#ebayphotohosting



Fake.


----------



## rnk

ylime said:


> Fake.


Thanks!  I guess the price should always be the first clue, right?
How do I report them?


----------



## thoang0705

What are these?? They're cute!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## eimear

can anyone help with these, please!!
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220312443326


----------



## ylime

eimear said:


> can anyone help with these, please!!
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220312443326



Fake!


----------



## eimear

thanks ylime!


----------



## JetSetGo!

thoang0705 said:


> What are these?? They're cute!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



I can't remember the name of these (if I ever knew), but they are real. And beautiful!


----------



## JetSetGo!

fleurdelys said:


> What do you think of these?  Sorry if these are a repost.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> Thanks!



I don't think the Satin VPs have been faked.


----------



## tuvili

I love these.  Are they real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^They look perfect!


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, Jet!


----------



## fleurdelys

Thank you Jet!


----------



## lolitablue

shoeaddictklw said:


> REALLY bad fake.


 
Then we need to report them, uh?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160299103232


----------



## JetSetGo!

Definitely.


----------



## laureenthemean

thoang0705 said:


> What are these?? They're cute!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Ivory-Pump-with-CRYSTALS-36-5_W0QQitemZ320319126946QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320319126946&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


I think they're called the Uncut, but not sure.


----------



## ELLE_GIRL

Is there anyone who may be able to tell me if these are authentic & what style they are???
Thanks for your help 


http://pdp5ga.bay.livefilestore.com...RiWANbgnBFXA/2710885500700504720.jpg?download

http://pdp5ga.bay.livefilestore.com...M1ajs1gzLfrs/2710885500700504746.jpg?download

http://pdp5ga.bay.livefilestore.com...q_LdPYubIJ7k/2710885500700504655.jpg?download


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake Insectika.


----------



## ELLE_GIRL

what does fake insectika mean???


----------



## Chins4

^means it's a copy of the CL style 'Insectika' - not the genuine article


----------



## noah8077

She means the style is the Insectika. And fake.

ETA-beat me to it!


----------



## ELLE_GIRL

they're really fake???  I was so sure they were real.. how can you tell?  I compared them to my auth from neimans & saw no difference!


----------



## goldilocks10023

Hi!  I'm visiting from the Bal forum.....what do you think of these?  And do you know what they are called?  Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chins4

^You're safe with that seller


----------



## ylime

*goldilocks*, what Chins said.  And I think they're called the Mousse Clou?

*ELLE_GIRL*, we don't really reveal pointers on how to spot fakes just because you never really know who's browsing the forum, and the seller of fakes tend to lurk around.


----------



## ELLE_GIRL

that's cool... i just wanted to see what to look for next time!
thanks for your help ladies.  I'll be back


----------



## lhasa

Has anyone ever dealt with eluxury shoes on eBay - do they sell authentic CLs?


----------



## goldilocks10023

thanks *chins4 *and *ylime!*


----------



## thoang0705

lhasa said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with eluxury shoes on eBay - do they sell authentic CLs?



NVM, thought you meant the site.  Heeh


----------



## lhasa

Thank you!!!  My bank account, however, may not thank you so much...


----------



## laureenthemean

lhasa said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with eluxury shoes on eBay - do they sell authentic CLs?



Yeah, they sell authentic.


----------



## lhasa

Thanks, Laureen...again...!


----------



## Jenna51580

Goodmorning Laides and Gentlemenn could someone kindly help me with the following shoes: 
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180306674506
2.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330287623525

1.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good.


----------



## Jenna51580

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Both look good.


:urock:Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## shoptx

these can't be, right? everyone says ioffer is pretty questionable..but i had to check...just in case somebody was being really nice and selling saks presale finds.

http://www.ioffer.com/i/77146426


----------



## lulabee

shoptx said:


> these can't be, right? everyone says ioffer is pretty questionable..but i had to check...just in case somebody was being really nice and selling saks presale finds.
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/77146426


 These are fake. ioffer is a hotbed for scammers, I've never once seen someone selling a pair of authentic CLs there.


----------



## Red Queen

Do we know these well enough yet to recognize fakes?  Seller has switched identities recently, which makes me nervous, and they've already been faked on ioffer....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190267178140&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay.  There are certain details that the fakers really can't get right on this style, as well as the overall profile.


----------



## Red Queen

Thanks!  You are a woman who knows her shoes....


----------



## ttnguyen22

How do these look?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## noah8077

I was going to post in the HTF thread if these are real....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Numero-Prive-GLITTER-Shoes-36_W0QQitemZ250329278446QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250329278446&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

ttnguyen22 said:


> How do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Hmm, well, they're Yoyo Zeppas, not VPs, but they look a little off to me.  Not sure, though.



noah8077 said:


> I was going to post in the HTF thread if these are real....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Numero-Prive-GLITTER-Shoes-36_W0QQitemZ250329278446QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250329278446&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Looks good.


----------



## Jzlyn

Hi ladies, are these authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Cordoba-Tan-Wedge-Shoe-39-315_W0QQitemZ390010480643QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item390010480643&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

ttnguyen22 said:


> How do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-size-36_W0QQitemZ190268187371QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190268187371&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Yep these are Yoyo Zeppa and I think we need more pictures before we can properly authenticate them.



Jzlyn said:


> Hi ladies, are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Cordoba-Tan-Wedge-Shoe-39-315_W0QQitemZ390010480643QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item390010480643&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Thanks!



I don't think this style has been faked and I've heard of this seller before. I think they are ok.


----------



## Cerina

Don't know where to post this, but the seller who sells a "pair" of shoes seperatly is back! Wasn't it so that one of the shoes were patent and the other one kid leather..? Can't find the thread where this was discussed. Anyways, a lonely pigalle: http://cgi.ebay.com/1-shoe-CHRISTIA...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
I wonder if the bidders are aware that they are only getting one shoe??


----------



## lv_luva

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180308172920

Can anyone tell me if these are fake?  Are they a style that has been known to be copied? Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, those are fake, and they are highly counterfeited.


----------



## designermummy

Cerina said:


> Don't know where to post this, but the seller who sells a "pair" of shoes seperatly is back! Wasn't it so that one of the shoes were patent and the other one kid leather..? Can't find the thread where this was discussed. Anyways, a lonely pigalle: http://cgi.ebay.com/1-shoe-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-black-HAUT-NU-leather_W0QQitemZ380081909318QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item380081909318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> I wonder if the bidders are aware that they are only getting one shoe??


 

It was on the ebay thread a while back. Notice how there is no feedback left for the right or left shoe of the ones she sold!


----------



## lv_luva

Thanks.  The price was a little too good to be true.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^^Yeah, I'm sure they demanded refunds.


----------



## lulabee

lv_luva said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180308172920
> 
> Can anyone tell me if these are fake? Are they a style that has been known to be copied? Thanks!


 Gawd it sucks that someone bought them for $250!


----------



## dreachick2384

Can anyone tell me about these 2? TIA!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150310838997

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170280888698


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look okay.


----------



## ChilliSorbet

Hi, ladies! Could you please help me authenticate these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ick, those look wrong.


----------



## javaboo

ChilliSorbet said:


> Hi, ladies! Could you please help me authenticate these?



 With *Laureen *on these...these look so bad.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ChilliSorbet said:


> Hi, ladies! Could you please help me authenticate these?


 These are freaking hilarious!!


----------



## Jzlyn

javaboo said:


> I don't think this style has been faked and I've heard of this seller before. I think they are ok.


 
Thanks *javaboo*!


----------



## lv_luva

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay so far, but you might want to ask for more pictures.


----------



## eimear

can anyone help with these - thanks in advance!!
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...4284&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## fleurdelys

What do you think of these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=170281128226#ebayphotohosting
I've asked for more pictures too.


----------



## laureenthemean

eimear said:


> can anyone help with these - thanks in advance!!
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...4284&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching





fleurdelys said:


> What do you think of these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=170281128226#ebayphotohosting
> I've asked for more pictures too.


I think these are both okay so far.


----------



## eimear

^^thank you!!


----------



## rilokiley

These don't look too good to me... am I right?  They look sorta half declic, half rolando 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...130270775179&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're not looking good, though there's only that one picture.  That half Declic/half Rolando thing is a good indication they're fake.


----------



## rilokiley

wow, quick response!  thanks Laureen!


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## ELLE_GIRL

hello everyone!  can anyone tell me if these are real or not?

http://imagehost.vendio.com/a/3828091/aview/PB061911.JPG


http://imagehost.vendio.com/a/3828091/aview/PB061912.JPG

Thanks for your help, ladies


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Both look okay.


 
Thanks once again!


----------



## fleurdelys

I asked the seller for more pictures.  What do you think of these?  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks Laureen.  You are the best!


----------



## singtong

ha ha...this person isn't wrong, these shoes are HIGH HELL!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-WOMAN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## singtong

just before I report, these are fake right? the upclose pictures are horrid!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

singtong said:


> ha ha...this person isn't wrong, these shoes are HIGH HELL!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-WOMAN-HIGH-HELL-SHOES-IN-7-8-US-SIZE_W0QQitemZ180308137875QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180308137875&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 LOL! That's funny! These are fake.


----------



## lulabee

singtong said:


> just before I report, these are fake right? the upclose pictures are horrid!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Minibout-Zep-Pumps-Black-38-8_W0QQitemZ120338517567QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120338517567&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 Fake, our lovely Jet just posted these along with the other fakes this seller has up on the fakes thread. Report away!


----------



## dreachick2384

These are ungodly cheap. Thoughts?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280287810744


----------



## Jenna51580

Good Evening Ladies and Gentlmen, can I kindly ask your help in authenticating the following Louboutin Shoes:
1.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230308935189
2.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300274626499
3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300274638188
4. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120338517567
5. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110315586851


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> These are ungodly cheap. Thoughts?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280287810744



Hm, I think these are okay, but see if you can get a second opinion.  Remember, there is still a week left, so you can't predict what the selling price will be.  Also, these were on clearance at NM Last Call, I believe.


----------



## laureenthemean

Jenna51580 said:


> Good Evening Ladies and Gentlmen, can I kindly ask your help in authenticating the following Louboutin Shoes:
> 1.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230308935189
> 2.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300274626499
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300274638188
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120338517567
> 5. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110315586851



1.  Looks good.

2.  Fake.

3.  Pictures look good, but since the other shoes for sale are fake, I'd assume they were stolen.

4.  Fake.

5.  More pictures needed.


----------



## javaboo

dreachick2384 said:


> These are ungodly cheap. Thoughts?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280287810744



I think these looks ok but like *Laureen *said you don't know what the price is going to end up at. Also, these are worn so they might sell for less than a brand new pair.


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Authentic?? If so, HTF...   I'd love a pair of those, but probably too big for me.. (I'm a small size 37)  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely authentic, that seller is reputable.


----------



## Cerina

Thanks Laureen  Posted in HTF, hope someone gets them!!


----------



## YaYa3

there HAS to be a way to do a shorter link, but i haven't figured it out.  are these authentic?  i was told that she is reputable.  they're a little pricey though, right?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ht_2922wt_0


----------



## lilmissb

^^Very - can get decolletes off barney's website for $575. Also try boutiques.


----------



## dreachick2384

javaboo said:


> I think these looks ok but like *Laureen *said you don't know what the price is going to end up at. Also, these are worn so they might sell for less than a brand new pair.


 

Thank you ladies very much! One more pair I'm wondering about.....never seen them before, but they are fun! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200277211009


----------



## lv_luva




----------



## lilmissb

Are these real, look so cute!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-ACQUA-BLUE-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those look good. They're an older style, so I doubt they were faked.


----------



## rilokiley

*lv_luva*, the VP's look kinda weird to me, but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## bellezza

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

are these okay?


----------



## JRed

bellezza said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> are these okay?



they look okay to me.


----------



## bellezza

thank you jred!!


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Thank you ladies very much! One more pair I'm wondering about.....never seen them before, but they are fun!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200277211009



These are good.



lv_luva said:


> View attachment 601613
> 
> 
> View attachment 601614
> 
> 
> View attachment 601615
> 
> 
> View attachment 601616
> 
> 
> View attachment 601617



Looks okay to me.


----------



## mal0304

please are these real
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300274616697


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> These are good.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks okay to me.


 
Thanks again!


----------



## laureenthemean

mal0304 said:


> please are these real
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300274616697



Fake.


----------



## lv_luva

laureenthemean said:


> These are good.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks okay to me.


 

Thanks!


----------



## Jenna51580

laureenthemean said:


> 1. Looks good.
> 
> 2. Fake.
> 
> 3. Pictures look good, but since the other shoes for sale are fake, I'd assume they were stolen.
> 
> 4. Fake.
> 
> 5. More pictures needed.


 Lauren thank you so much for your help, on shoe #5 what pictures should I ask for?


----------



## lilmissb

Are these real ladies??? If so, I am sooo on it!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-BLUE-HEELS-PUMPS-BOOT-36-6_W0QQitemZ260320930692QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260320930692&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## tuvili

How are these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi girls, hope everyones doing good. I cut myself off from buying CL's for awhile, the different shoe sizing was driving me crazy. 
Hopefully these ones will be Authentic and they'll fit.

Thanks in advance for your help.
 Cheers Tia  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250328087347


Sorry ok let's try this again...


----------



## bellezza

^ that link goes to my.ebay.com, your ebay page.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

bellezza said:


> ^ that link goes to my.ebay.com, your ebay page.



Sorry about that i fixed it!!!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Girls, i screwed up posting the booties i need Authenticated, so i'm gonna repost here, and do it right this time.

Thanks Again for your help. You Girls are the best..... Tia

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250328087347


----------



## tweedle

hi can someone please authenticate these CL's for me please

CLICK HERE

thanks


----------



## fleurdelys

Does anyone know what these are called?  Is there a difference between armadillo booties and ornirons?  And are they real?  Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...arms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Girls, i screwed up posting the booties i need Authenticated, so i'm gonna repost here, and do it right this time.
> 
> Thanks Again for your help. You Girls are the best..... Tia
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250328087347


Not positive, but these look weird to me.



tweedle said:


> hi can someone please authenticate these CL's for me please
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> thanks



Fake.



fleurdelys said:


> Does anyone know what these are called? Is there a difference between armadillo booties and ornirons? And are they real? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PARIS-LEATHER-BOOTS-Sz-37-5_W0QQitemZ390010108399QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item390010108399&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting



Not sure if these are authentic.  They're called Ornirons, but some people call them Armadillo booties.


----------



## tweedle

thanks laureen


----------



## lilmissb

Quick question, I just noticed that the rolandos I'm hangin out for might be stolen pics. I was scrolling through the HTF forum and found this post:



rilokiley said:


> EB Rolando, size 36... BIN $400
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-ROLANDO-Blue-Suede-Pumps-size-36_W0QQitemZ220316184733QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220316184733&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent Mad Mary, size 36... also BIN $400
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-MAD-MARY-pumps-size-36_W0QQitemZ220316190040QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220316190040&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> **these look authentic to me, but please double check to make sure




Same pics as this listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

If these are the same pair of shoes, the buyer from the first listing is diff to the seller of the one I'm interested in. Does this still look ok??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think the buyer and the seller are the same.  You can't tell what the buyer's name is (the w***w that shows up is no indicator; the first and last letters are random and have nothing to do with the buyer's actual ebay name), but the buyer of the first auction has the same feedback number as the seller of the auction you're interested in.  If you're worried, ask the seller about it.


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, ok. I thought they showed the first and last letter of the buyers ID. That makes more sense.


----------



## tuvili

Bumping 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tuvili

And these too 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

lilmissb said:


> Same pics as this listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-BLUE-HEELS-PUMPS-BOOT-36-6_W0QQitemZ260320930692QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260320930692&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> If these are the same pair of shoes, the buyer from the first listing is diff to the seller of the one I'm interested in. Does this still look ok??



Grrr...got a response from the seller and she admits freely that she bought them only to resell as she is a 36.5. A bit peeved at this as she will not negotiate on price. I'm not sure I want to pay more than retail and be held at ransom for them when I'm not even 100% sure they will fit and they're used. Sorry, this is probably the wrong thread for this.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Laureen what's weird about them? Do you think they are fake?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250328087347

Anyone else with an opinion on these. The guys waiting to be paid. Thanks Girls


----------



## **shoelover**

lilmissb said:


> Grrr...got a response from the seller and she admits freely that she bought them only to resell as she is a 36.5. A bit peeved at this as she will not negotiate on price. I'm not sure I want to pay more than retail and be held at ransom for them when I'm not even 100% sure they will fit and they're used. Sorry, this is probably the wrong thread for this.



looks like we where both suspicious about these to begin with. I'm wanting them too but not willing to pay over the retail price plus they are used.


----------



## fleurdelys

Thank you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

sinfulgoddess said:


> Laureen what's weird about them? Do you think they are fake?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250328087347
> 
> Anyone else with an opinion on these. The guys waiting to be paid. Thanks Girls


 
*Sinful*, there are several red flags...if he can't provide the receipt from Neimans, I would advise against completing the transaction.

And if I can play devils advocate on the part of the seller, get them authenticated before you bid...


----------



## lovely&amazing

tuvili said:


> Bumping
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 
These look good.  Don't BIN however, that price is shamefully inflated...


----------



## lovely&amazing

tuvili said:


> And these too
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Womens-Shoes-White-Mesh-Heels-36_W0QQitemZ220316348957QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220316348957&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 
These look fine


----------



## IslandSpice

Sorry if these were already posted...no time to read previous posts. These aren't my size, but are they the real deal? If so, someone in HTF will be very happy! TIA!http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## fleurdelys

fleurdelys said:


> What do you think of these?  Sorry if these are a repost.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Satin-Black-Shoes_W0QQitemZ130269468217QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130269468217&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> Thanks!


I didn't think they faked satin vps but I just saw them on ioffer!  Are these real?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

lovely&amazing said:


> *Sinful*, there are several red flags...if he can't provide the receipt from Neimans, I would advise against completing the transaction.
> 
> And if I can play devils advocate on the part of the seller, get them authenticated before you bid...




Thanks for your help!!!! Tia


----------



## **shoelover**

would really, really love these but need a second op on price. 260320930692 plus are these the real deal?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Girls, when i went over the listing i could see the red flags, don't know how 

i didn't notice before.. If he can't provide a receipt, i definitely won't finish the 

transaction, but should i report them, because there was alot of bids on them 

someone else is gonna buy them????

Thanks Tia

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250328087347


----------



## rubystar

Hi Ladies can you give me your opinions on these please?
I did post here before I bought but just want to make sure . Thanks







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## rubystar

Sorry that didnt' work I'll try again


----------



## rubystar

Ok second try. Opinions please Ladies


----------



## Leescah

Hi ladies - what do you think to these? I have my doubts, but wanted to check anyway...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390010108399

THANKS!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Girls, as far as i know onlymoda doesn't sell fake shoes, am i correct on that? 
I've attached the link anyway, but i was wondering how much $$ these should sell for, as i have no idea.

Thankyou...Tia
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290273504766

I wanted to add that guy with the booties, says he lost the receipt. Quite obvious from what you girls have said about them that they are fake. Should i report them. I don't want someone else to get screwed...

PS Where's Javaboo


----------



## javaboo

rubystar said:


> Ok second try. Opinions please Ladies



Looks good!



Leescah said:


> Hi ladies - what do you think to these? I have my doubts, but wanted to check anyway...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390010108399
> 
> THANKS!



Looks good to me!



sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Girls, as far as i know onlymoda doesn't sell fake shoes, am i correct on that?
> I've attached the link anyway, but i was wondering how much $$ these should sell for, as i have no idea.
> 
> Thankyou...Tia
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290273504766
> 
> I wanted to add that guy with the booties, says he lost the receipt. Quite obvious from what you girls have said about them that they are fake. Should i report them. I don't want someone else to get screwed...
> 
> PS Where's Javaboo



I'm here! I'm just doing a few now but if the others are still unanswered later I'll go back to them. These look good and I have purchased from this seller before. As to the retail of these, I forgot but probably around $795 + tax? I think they went on sale for like $300 though but if you love them anything off retail is a deal


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Girls, when i went over the listing i could see the red flags, don't know how
> 
> i didn't notice before.. If he can't provide a receipt, i definitely won't finish the
> 
> transaction, but should i report them, because there was alot of bids on them
> 
> someone else is gonna buy them????
> 
> Thanks Tia
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250328087347



These are fake, receipt or no receipt they look wrong.


----------



## javaboo

fleurdelys said:


> I didn't think they faked satin vps but I just saw them on ioffer!  Are these real?



They are faked but I think these are good though. The seller's other pair is not faked but a little yellowed. The only I would be worried about is their feedback (not enough).


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> These are fake, receipt or no receipt they look wrong.




Thanks so much Javaboo, your the best......

Should i report the fake shoes?????

Tia


----------



## lv_luva

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Authentic, and the seller is a tPFer.


----------



## **shoelover**

can u please tell me these are authentic & is this a reasonable price? Thank you. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260320930692


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> Thanks so much Javaboo, your the best......
> 
> Should i report the fake shoes?????
> 
> Tia



Did you buy the shoes? Yes you should try to report it if you can. I think someone won it though.


----------



## javaboo

**shoelover** said:


> can u please tell me these are authentic & is this a reasonable price? Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260320930692



Sorry I didn't reply to this one earlier because I needed some time to properly authenticate these. 

Okay, the photos for this auction is a little hard to judge if they are authentic or not. After combing through their history and other auctions my feelings are this seller likes their CLs. They have purchased several pairs of Rolandos, even a pair of Mad Mary's from RDF. 

My guess (and this is a guess based on looking at what pictures they have) is that these are *probably* real only because I'm basing it on their CL buying history and assuming the other CL sellers they purchased from used their own photo. Please note that this seller has a pair of red Rolandos up and those photos I have seen before from a Canadian seller. The thigh high boots they are selling are also not their photo and from the previous seller they purchased from. 

Now about the pricing, they have marked them up from what they have purchased them for. The thigh high ones I think she paid $750 something for them and now they priced them at $1300 but maybe they had to pay duties on them + fees. The red Rolandos (I forgot how much they went for) but it wasn't $599. If you really want the blue Rolandos I would suggest you offering her a price around $350-450 since they are used as I would not pay $699 for them.

If you can get some more pictures from the seller we can double check to make sure these are 100% authentic.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^For the EB Rolandos, the seller is using the same photos as the seller she bought them from.  *lilmissb* asked the seller about it, and she basically bought them to resell.


----------



## lilmissb

^^It gets my goat as I really wanted them last time but they were snatched up super quick. I can't believe some people!!! At least when I list my stuff I consider REASONABLE offers, I mean with all the ebay & pp fees etc I lost about $70 on my pigalles but I'd rather sell them than hang on forever to them!

The seller point blank refuses (put in a nice tone) to sell for lower as she is content to "keep" them and says that she "knows what they are really worth"!

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## javaboo

Well if they can't even use their own photos then don't bother, you don't wanna deal with them if anything goes wrong.


----------



## lilmissb

So true *java!* I really want EB something though! May have to settle for fuschia.


----------



## sakura

*ilmissb*, you decided not to get the green Rolandos?


----------



## lilmissb

Not sure. If they're emerald green like June's Declics then for sure but haven't been able to verify this yet. Do you want some too? If so call my BG as they're on sale.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Did you buy the shoes? Yes you should try to report it if you can. I think someone won it though.



I was the one that won them. I reported them, i hadn't paid for them yet and i'm not going to.


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> Not sure. If they're emerald green like June's Declics then for sure but haven't been able to verify this yet. Do you want some too? If so call my BG as they're on sale.



Oh, I ordered them last week and they are on the way!


----------



## javaboo

Well I'm not sure if EB is going to be redone again but I think CL is to have more pastel shades next season. I did see some shoes yellow and fuchsia though.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Ick! Don't like pastels. I think CL Madison is predicting they'll do a royal blue suede in the rolando. At least that's what they said when I called a few weeks ago.


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks Javaboo!


----------



## sakura

Neimans is getting the Rolandos in blue patent.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi, can i get some help with these shoes please. My guess is they are all good!!! So lets see. Thanks Ladies....Tia

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270305044992
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300274638188
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390010468132
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350124983510


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They do all look good, BUT, the seller of the second auction sells fakes, so I think the pictures might be stolen.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They do all look good, BUT, the seller of the second auction sells fakes, so I think the pictures might be stolen.



Thanks Laureen, that sucks about the second pair, i really liked those.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

I might as well check these as well since your on here. I'm hoping the Seller will come down on the price.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170280094817

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, they look okay, but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Ok thanks Laureen...

Javaboo are you able to check them?


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> I might as well check these as well since your on here. I'm hoping the Seller will come down on the price.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170280094817
> 
> Thanks in advance.....



Those are good.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Those are good.



Thanks Javaboo....

Your the best Ladies, thanks so much!!!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi ladies, what should i be paying for those ones with the swarovski crystal shoes.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350124983510

Thanks Again... Tia


----------



## sakura

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi ladies, what should i be paying for those ones with the swarovski crystal shoes.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350124983510
> 
> Thanks Again... Tia



Net-a-Porter has them on sale at $668.50

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31012

Barneys has the nude ones for $575

http://www.barneys.com/Alta Perla/15901.6131,default,pd.html


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sakura said:


> Net-a-Porter has them on sale at $668.50
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31012
> 
> Barneys has the nude ones for $575
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Alta Perla/15901.6131,default,pd.html



Thanks alot Sakura, so if i can get them for $400 i'm doing good.


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi ladies, what should i be paying for those ones with the swarovski crystal shoes.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350124983510
> 
> Thanks Again... Tia



Um... I can't remember what the lowest they went for earlier this year. It could have been like $300? The best practice for OBO is usually around 10% so it would be like $450 but I think anything around $400-450 is good.

PS: I think these are pretty much true to your US size at most only 1/2 size up if you got wide feet.


----------



## lilmissb

sakura said:


> Neimans is getting the Rolandos in blue patent.


 

My impression is that it might be baby or royal blue. They're not sure. Or do you have more acurate info sakura? I guess it might be baby blue as the pink rolando on the Saks website is baby pink.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Um... I can't remember what the lowest they went for earlier this year. It could have been like $300? The best practice for OBO is usually around 10% so it would be like $450 but I think anything around $400-450 is good. Ideally, for me (cuz I think the shoes are ok) I would probably pay $350-375 but I doubt the seller would sell them at that price cuz it would be like $150 off.




They look like they would look really nice on, you don't think so javaboo??


----------



## sakura

Sorry, no idea *lilmissb*.    Even the thread on the resort collection (http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/nm-resort-collection-lookbook-377988.html) has pictures of the Rolandos in wine although colors are listed as camel and blue.


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> My impression is that it might be baby or royal blue. They're not sure. Or do you have more acurate info sakura? I guess it might be baby blue as the pink rolando on the Saks website is baby pink.



I think it might be a baby/light/pastel blue. Its probably similar to the color on the attached image.


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> They look like they would look really nice on, you don't think so javaboo??



I think they are nice but it feels like the straps are kinda narrow. I think someone posted modeling pictures. Plus, I already have glitters so that is probably way I wouldn't wanna pay too much for these. I think these would look nice with a LBD though!


----------



## sakura

javaboo said:


> I think it might be a baby/light/pastel blue. Its probably similar to the color on the attached image.



Wow, where did you get the picture from *javaboo*?  Is the decollete coming out in that color too?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> I think they are nice but it feels like the straps are kinda narrow. I think someone posted modeling pictures. Plus, I already have glitters so that is probably way I wouldn't wanna pay too much for these. I think these would look nice with a LBD though!



Thanks for your help javaboo.

Thanks again everyone, your all so great!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

java - I wanna know what your source is too! What season/year was that from? If it's that colour I'm not sure I'll get it as it's a bit of a so so colour for me.


----------



## javaboo

I think its a patent Petit Rat or something. Um... I have to go find that link again cuz I was just saving pictures. I don't remember seeing a decollete but I did see some Ron Rons in teal (not sure what to call this color) suede. This is from the resort s/s 2009.


----------



## sakura

That's a pretty color too!   *javaboo*, did the pics come from a store website?  Do you remember which one?

TIA!


----------



## ally143

javaboo I loove that color  so bright!! BTW, do you mind sharing more pics from resort s/s 2009?


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> I think its a patent Petit Rat or something. Um... I have to go find that link again cuz I was just saving pictures. I don't remember seeing a decollete but I did see some Ron Rons in teal (not sure what to call this color) suede. This is from the resort s/s 2009.


 

now THAT's what I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## javaboo

For all its posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-see-spring-2009-a-386130-5.html#post8762596


----------



## lilmissb

thanks java!


----------



## javaboo

I'm liking some of the new stuff.


----------



## **shoelover**

THANK YOU javaboo, laureenthemean, lilmissb. after all the advice given i'm going to pass up on the EB ronlandos. Ur so right Javaboo if they can't be bothered to take there own pics then not worth the trouble. I've had to many bad experiences with ebay. so i shall just have to keep on looking for a EB shoe.


----------



## javaboo

Oh I forgot to mention that the lining on the EB Rolandos are a little screwed up too.


----------



## sabrina128

Hi Ladies,
Can i pls get your advice on this??

thks!!
sabrina


----------



## sabrina128

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Bling-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Shoes-38-7_W0QQitemZ300274638188QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item300274638188&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

sorry!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^These have been asked about before.  I am pretty sure the pictures are stolen, because the seller is selling some other fakes.


----------



## gosiksa

laureenthemean said:


> The pictures look weird, like they were stolen.  I would ask for more pictures.



Thanks a lot!!! I will see them before paying. I am amazed by your knowledge


----------



## gardencita

Hi everybody!

Would you be so kind to authenticate this shoes?

TIA!!! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230308687472

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130270902902


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350130794476


----------



## javaboo

gardencita said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Would you be so kind to authenticate this shoes?
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230308687472
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130270902902
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350130794476



All of those looks good. NGG is an authentic seller.


----------



## gardencita

javaboo said:


> All of those looks good. NGG is an authentic seller.


 

Wowwwwwwww!!! Thanks so so so much javaboo for your prompt reply!!!!


----------



## ChilliSorbet

Ladies, the more I keep looking at the Pigalles, the more I get confused - they have at least 3 different heels? The original straight one, the new sculpted one and the simple one - or am I wrong and the actual simple pump heel is the fake one? Please, help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NEW-Pigalle-Pony-Hair-EUR-38_W0QQitemZ300274226257QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300274226257&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAGENTA-PATENT-PIGALLE-SHOES-37_W0QQitemZ320319556810QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320319556810&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good, and you're correct, there are three different heels:  The straight one (skinny), the sculpted, and the Decollete heel.  Both the ones you posted have the Decollete heel.


----------



## ChilliSorbet

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Both look good, and you're correct, there are three different heels:  The straight one (skinny), the sculpted, and the Decollete heel.  Both the ones you posted have the Decollete heel.



Thank you so much, laureen! I was neglecting the good ones, apparently, for the heel - it looked suspicious, as I have mostly seen the straight one and sometimes the sculpted one  missed a few good deals


----------



## lv_luva

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

lv_luva said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-blk-HUNG-UP-booties-shoes-37-7-new_W0QQitemZ250331545470QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250331545470&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Yep, that seller sells authentic items and I have purchased from her before. She's pretty nice.


----------



## lv_luva

javaboo said:


> Yep, that seller sells authentic items and I have purchased from her before. She's pretty nice.


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## tuvili

A HG of mine.  Are they real?  And if I wear a 36 in VP, will they fit?


----------



## tuvili

Oops. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

tuvili said:


> Oops.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Red-Bronze-Patent-Peep-Toe_W0QQitemZ170282522968QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170282522968&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Looks good to me but the seller has no feedback. I think they will fit you if you're a US 36. I go up 1/2 size for my NP for better comfort.


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, javaboo!  I'm going to take a chance!  I really want these


----------



## dreachick2384

Could you ladies tell me about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250332513734

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220319117485

Also, if they are good, what is the sizing like on them? Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look okay.  The first is the Pigalle Finzi, which fits like the Pigalle 100, which I personally would go up half a size in, and the second is the Decolzep, which I would go up a full size in, but do a search in the sizing thread.


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks!


----------



## Jenna51580

Goodevening Ladies and Gentlemen I need your help once again since last time I picked 3 out of 5 as fakes, I need help more than ever:
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-louboutin-blk-suede-very-prive-pump-38-BNIB_W0QQitemZ260322330394QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260322330394&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270308179680


----------



## JetSetGo!

Jenna51580 said:


> Goodevening Ladies and Gentlemen I need your help once again since last time I picked 3 out of 5 as fakes, I need help more than ever:
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-louboutin-blk-suede-very-prive-pump-38-BNIB_W0QQitemZ260322330394QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260322330394&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270308179680



The first, the VP, is fake.

The second is authentic.


----------



## gemruby41

Can you ladies tell me if this authentic or not.  I've never seen this style before, and it doesn't have "Paris" on the inside.  I think not all CL's have "Paris" on the inside right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jenna51580

JetSetGo! said:


> The first, the VP, is fake.
> 
> The second is authentic.


 
Thank you JetSetGo, I was so sure that the first pair was real but I was worried because the seller had zero feedback.


----------



## laureenthemean

Gem, I think those are an older style that wasn't faked.  You're right, not all CLs have "Paris" on the inside.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks laureen!


----------



## dreachick2384

Another pair:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220319520669

More Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good, very pretty!


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good, very pretty!


 
I know! Thanks! Trying to get the husband to buy me a nice, pretty, authentic xmas gift!


----------



## shaq91

Are these authentic? and if they are can somebody who have them tell me if theyre comfortable or not and how high is the heel?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=280289239056


----------



## javaboo

shaq91 said:


> Are these authentic? and if they are can somebody who have them tell me if theyre comfortable or not and how high is the heel?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=280289239056



Those are fake. The heel is about 5 inches with a 1 inch hidden platform. I personally don't find the Rolando very comfy.


----------



## shaq91

^^ o so if they're fake how do we report it! cause i bid on them =/


----------



## javaboo

Scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and click on 'Report this item'.


----------



## shaq91

javaboo said:


> Scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and click on 'Report this item'.



ok, i did that, but... there was no option if u already bid and if theyre fake so i wrote i didnt bid but reporting theyre fake and wrote in the description about them! can u do it also? plz


----------



## javaboo

I report it already. You can wait to see if eBay takes down the item or you can try and retract your bid (http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?RetractBidShow). I would first wait and see if eBay would take it down first because you might get a mark you your record for retracting.

You can also post this in the 'Fakes' thread and get the people there to help you report the item.


----------



## shopalot

Can someone help out on these!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220314176367&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## JetSetGo!

shaq91 said:


> ok, i did that, but... there was no option if u already bid and if theyre fake so i wrote i didnt bid but reporting theyre fake and wrote in the description about them! can u do it also? plz



You can retract your bid.

eta: Oops! I missed Javaboo's post!


----------



## javaboo

shopalot said:


> Can someone help out on these!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220314176367&_trksid=p2759.l1259



Looks good to me!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^To me too!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks gals!


----------



## lulabee

shaq91 said:


> ok, i did that, but... there was no option if u already bid and if theyre fake so i wrote i didnt bid but reporting theyre fake and wrote in the description about them! can u do it also? plz


 They are gone now shaq.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Phew!


----------



## gheaden

Happy Turkey Day

Could someone tell me what style this is and is it authentic:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

TIA


----------



## Cerina

gheaden: they have been authenticated before  but sorry, can't help you with the style name - but they are gorgeous!


----------



## gheaden

Cerina said:


> gheaden: they have been authenticated before  but sorry, can't help you with the style name - but they are gorgeous!



Thanks, I thought so, but couldn't find or didn't look hard enough-too much gravy on the brain.


----------



## Cerina

I just won this auction, and just want to make sure they are authentic. I'm not usually a fan of wedges, but the color on these made me like them! They might be a bit big, though.. Well, time will show! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350128742640
TIA


----------



## JetSetGo!

No worries, Cerina. You are good to go.


----------



## Cerina

Thought so, but thanks a lot for confirming JetSetGo!  And thanks for a super-quick answer!  (Ps, you wouldn't happen to know what style this is and how they run? They look a bit like the miss marples, don't they? Sorry for being off topic!)


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are called the Maezep. They have them in several colors at Bluefly.

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-green-satin-Maezep-wedges/SEARCH/301167002/detail.fly

You got yours for a steal!

Sorry, I don't know how they run.

I hope they fit!


----------



## Cerina

Thanks again, very nice of you to look that up for me! 
I already miss the summer, and the snow won't melt before late march.. So it's a long time before those shoes will come in handy  
But I can't complain, Norway is beautiful at wintertime!


----------



## babyjae87

I found this online store selling "louboutins" for ~$200... This can't be real, right?!

http://www.prestomart.com/viewitem....w_Christian_Louboutin_Very_Prive_Patent_Pumps


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## javaboo

gheaden said:


> Happy Turkey Day
> 
> Could someone tell me what style this is and is it authentic:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Sexy-Black-Lace-and-Baby-Pink-Satin_W0QQitemZ220314176367QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220314176367&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> TIA



They are called 'Alexandra' and they look good.


----------



## gheaden

javaboo said:


> They are called 'Alexandra' and they look good.



TY, one last question, do anyone know how they run-size wise.


----------



## jopapeto

Hi, is this real, please.
I hope that yes


----------



## javaboo

jopapeto said:


> Hi, is this real, please.
> I hope that yes



Those are good! I was pretty bummed when those weren't my size!


----------



## jopapeto

javaboo said:


> Those are good! I was pretty bummed when those weren't my size!


Thanks Javaboo

The feedback of this seller is 0 , but I want them


----------



## pursemonkey

Could you please tell me if these look to be authentic? I'm new to Louboutin so I appreciate your help! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^My guess is they are fine. This looks like it must be an older style though, so it's hard to say.


----------



## sabrina128

Ladies,
Got this last week & didn't have time to autheticate.

What do you think??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName


----------



## sabrina128

Ladies,
Got this last week & didn't have time to autheticate.

What do you think??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220310538691


----------



## lv_luva

This is a link for an auction that ended but it is being sold again.  It sold for so cheap so I wonder if it is authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280275448170


----------



## CLGirl

Could someone let me know if these are authentic please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390011420434


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Are these real? I'll post in HTF if so!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

sabrina128 said:


> Ladies,
> Got this last week & didn't have time to autheticate.
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220310538691





lv_luva said:


> This is a link for an auction that ended but it is being sold again.  It sold for so cheap so I wonder if it is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280275448170





CLGirl said:


> Could someone let me know if these are authentic please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390011420434





lilmissb said:


> Wow! Are these real? I'll post in HTF if so!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



These all look okay to me.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen! Will post in HTF now.


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170282732452

I am thinking of buying these armadillos, and I think they look authentic - but I'm not very familiar with this style.. Can someone please help out? TIA


----------



## javaboo

Cerina said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170282732452
> 
> I am thinking of buying these armadillos, and I think they look authentic - but I'm not very familiar with this style.. Can someone please help out? TIA



Those are authentic!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Laureen.


----------



## CLGirl

What do you think of these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140283778531

and these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140284234922

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cerina

Thanks Javaboo!!


----------



## ElleDior

Hi!
I´m kinda rookie when it comes Louboutin shoes and I was wondering if these are authentic :















Thanks for your help


----------



## jopapeto

Hi, is it real or not please
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/NEW-Christa...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

^^They don't look right to me but wait for Laureen or javaboo.


----------



## ceseeber

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CEST-MOI-SUEDE-BOOTIES-39-5-825_W0QQitemZ130271657157QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130271657157&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1199%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

real or not?

thanks


----------



## My Purse Addiction

jopapeto said:


> Hi, is it real or not please
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/NEW-Christain-Louboutin-black-Very-Prive-36-uk-3-4_W0QQitemZ160301415032QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item160301415032&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Fake.


----------



## Leescah

Hiya how do these look? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:uk


----------



## Mellanie

Are these authentic? merci!


----------



## CLGirl

CLGirl said:


> What do you think of these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140283778531
> 
> and these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140284234922
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Anyone?..... Bueller?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look okay to me.


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks once again Laureen, Happy Thanksgiving BTW hope you had a good one.


----------



## pursemonkey

pursemonkey said:


> Could you please tell me if these look to be authentic? I'm new to Louboutin so I appreciate your help!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-2008-Peep-Toe-Nude-Camel-38-NIB_W0QQitemZ280286645688QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280286645688&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Sorry to re-post but I wanted to confirm that these looked alright and see if anyone knew the style name. TIA!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay.  I think they are Maternas.


----------



## rubystar

Hi All, Can you please tell me if these babels look authentic ?
Thanks so much


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are good.


----------



## rubystar

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Those are good.


 

Yay! Thanks My purse addiction


----------



## jopapeto

My Purse Addiction said:


> Fake.


 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## javaboo

ElleDior said:


> Hi!
> I´m kinda rookie when it comes Louboutin shoes and I was wondering if
> 
> Thanks for your help



They look good.


----------



## javaboo

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CEST-MOI-SUEDE-BOOTIES-39-5-825_W0QQitemZ130271657157QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130271657157&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1199%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> real or not?
> 
> thanks



These are good.


----------



## javaboo

Mellanie said:


> Are these authentic? merci!



Good!


----------



## javaboo

Leescah said:


> Hiya how do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320320969950&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:uk



Questionable, more photos are needed.


----------



## ceseeber

javaboo said:


> These are good.


 
thank you! I'm so greatful they're super nice people on this forum to help us avoid making costly mistakes.


----------



## shopyupster.com

What do you think of these or the seller?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390012044959


----------



## lovely&amazing

shopyupster.com said:


> What do you think of these or the seller?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390012044959


 
Both good.


----------



## shopyupster.com

Thank you for the super quick response! Happy Black Friday!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I find these suspect. This is the third pair he's sold in this size. 
Anyone have any thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

Real or not? Super cool colour if they are!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Real. The Anemones are absolutely gorgeous in that color!


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone ever purchase from _zabumafu_?
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b204/HoangTrang/seq.jpg


----------



## lilmissb

Are you eyeing off those bronze pailettes? I'm wondering if they're the same ones I bid for a month ago and the buyer just hasn't come through for the seller. I've heard she's authentic.


----------



## thoang0705

You mean someone won and they didn't pay?  It's a pretty low BIN.


----------



## lilmissb

Maybe, unless she scored another pair. Almost got a pair of silver python flats from her for $299 but I was waiting for her to answer a question and someone else bought them.


----------



## thoang0705

Maybe I'll hit the BIN after Laureen answers.  I emailed the seller of the grey suedes b/c I didn't see the 36 in their completed listings and I also emailed Peter from saks (also Gina & Sterling) about them and all he emailed me was "I need your card info."  I emailed him back to make sure b/c he's been sending me other people's emails about shoe availability.


----------



## laureenthemean

zabumafu sells authentic from what I have seen.


----------



## laureenthemean

Oops, double post.


----------



## thoang0705

Oh thanks, I just PMed you.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-TROTINETTE-BOOTS-36-6_W0QQitemZ350132708027QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350132708027&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1307

Either a typo and someone needs to buy or FAKE and we need to report!
My guess all 3 pairs fake.

Also stolen pictures from NGG??
I just reported.


----------



## lolitablue

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-TROTINETTE-BOOTS-36-6_W0QQitemZ350132708027QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350132708027&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1307
> 
> Either a typo and someone needs to buy or FAKE and we need to report!
> My guess all 3 pairs fake.
> 
> Also stolen pictures from NGG??
> I just reported.


 
Reported!


----------



## more_CHOOS

hi ladies...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-Satin-Pumps-34-5-4-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ180309457043QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180309457043&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  The satin on the toes seems to be unraveling a bit, though.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hello Everyone, hope all is well!!!!
I'm just going to purchase these, but of course i must get you ladies to check them first, so i don't get screwed over. Hope they're good.

Thanks for your help....http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=300276628088


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good.



Thanks laureen... What do you think of the shoes?? Like or Dislike???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I like the color and style, just never been a huge fan of eel.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I like the color and style, just never been a huge fan of eel.



Ok thanks for your help with those.

I'd like to buy a pair of black CL's that are a staple i think you call them, which ones would you go with, if you were going to buy one pair?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, I think I'm the wrong person to ask for that question, but you can't really go wrong with any of the classics - VP, NP, Decollete, Ron Ron, Clichy, Simple, Declic...I think I would go for the Declic or Clichy, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Haha, I think I'm the wrong person to ask for that question, but you can't really go wrong with any of the classics - VP, NP, Decollete, Ron Ron, Clichy, Simple, Declic...I think I would go for the Declic or Clichy, but that's just my personal preference.



Thanks your the best. I was looking at the Declic, i really like them. I'll check out what the Clichy is.
 Thanks again.......Tia


----------



## dreachick2384

Could someone take a look at these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290278520486

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220319875813

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170283173175

Thank you!


----------



## ElleDior

javaboo said:


> They look good.



Thanks a lot


----------



## JetSetGo!

dreachick2384 said:


> Could someone take a look at these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290278520486
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220319875813
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170283173175
> 
> Thank you!



All three are authentic. Good luck!


----------



## dreachick2384

JetSetGo! said:


> All three are authentic. Good luck!


 
OOOOOO Goodie! Thanks!


----------



## Girl 6

Hi Ladies!

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270302105379&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Thanks!
G6


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think they are okay. The seller looks good too.
You may want to wait for another opinion though. 
Good luck!


----------



## javaboo

Girl 6 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270302105379&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> Thanks!
> G6



Those look good.


----------



## eimear

can anyone help with these  - sorry if they have been posted before

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160301102774


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are good.


----------



## dreachick2384

dreachick2384 said:


> OOOOOO Goodie! Thanks!


 

Hi again...... I know the fontanetes (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=170283173175) have been authenticated, but could someone tell me why the toe in the pics looks like that? They just look different. Also, the same seller has the same shoes in a different listing for a different BIN price on ebay. What's that about?


----------



## eimear

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Those are good.



thanks


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Silver-PYTHON-Pumps-Shoes-Sz-7-37_W0QQitemZ380085822264QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item380085822264&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Was going to post in the HTF but thought I would check here first!


----------



## ildaisy410

Just to let everyone know. If you are planning on buying shoes or clothes from ebay. Please be very careful with seller:RSHWND. I bought a pair of strappy Louboutins from her and immediately noticed once i got them that they were fake. The fonts are all wrong and spacing of the letters are all wrong, the logo printed on the insole is slightly different from the real onces, and even the size number "39" was a different text entirely from my other authentice Louboutins from Saks. Seller completely denys they are fakes but is willing to take them back for a full refund. "whew!!"  But i'm afraid she may just try to resell them. I dont know if it was only this pair or all her stuff but just becareful guys!!.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Can you show us pictures?  Just because the font is different doesn't mean they are fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Silver-PYTHON-Pumps-Shoes-Sz-7-37_W0QQitemZ380085822264QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item380085822264&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Was going to post in the HTF but thought I would check here first!



Looks good.


----------



## shopyupster.com

How about these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300276504637

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220319575853

I have an auth pair in metallic from saks but I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking for... would love any help.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think both look good.  yxiangyxiang has sold lots of authentic before.


----------



## Schnuggeli

hello, are these real or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  That seller sells authentic.


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good.  That seller sells authentic.



thanks a lot!


----------



## dreachick2384

How do these look? Not a fan of the lack of feedback, but hey....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150312924704
Thanks!


----------



## termiess

Can somebody help me with these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...1155994QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks in advance!


----------



## termiess

One more pair http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350131463462, thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> How do these look? Not a fan of the lack of feedback, but hey....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150312924704
> Thanks!



The pictures are too dark to tell.



termiess said:


> Can somebody help me with these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...1155994QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!



All good.  Except for the flats, I know the other sellers have sold plenty of authentic before.  



termiess said:


> One more pair http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350131463462, thanks!



These look good too, seller has sold authentic before.


----------



## termiess

*laureenthemean*, thanks a lot for your great help!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Laureen. She actually just added more pics. They are brighter. Thoughts? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150312924704


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay to me.


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look okay to me.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Schnuggeli

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Ladies, Remember those white Helmuts i got from tullulagrace. Well i wore them for the 3rd time and both bottoms/soles of the shoes are falling off. Quite embarassing  let me tell you.



I just bought a pair of shoes from Tullulagrace!!! Oh my, this makes me so worried... Oh my...


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good.  That seller sells authentic.




So Lauren, are you sure about that...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160300839190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

real? i'm looking for a pair of cl flats for my lazy days


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Cute!  I think they're okay.


----------



## laureenthemean

Schnuggeli said:


> So Lauren, are you sure about that...



The white Helmuts may have been falling apart, but they were authentic.  I think they were also used, but not sure.  I'm pretty sure the Alti Pumps she's selling are brand new.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Cute! I think they're okay.


 
thanks! i noticed how reasonable they were so i was worried they wern't authentic ... i hope i win! they are super cute!


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> The white Helmuts may have been falling apart, but they were authentic.  I think they were also used, but not sure.  I'm pretty sure the Alti Pumps she's selling are brand new.




Thank you so much, Lauren! Now I can go to sleep in peace, haha. It's 4:18am in Switzerland...


----------



## dreachick2384

There are 3 pairs on ebay I want right now! AHhHHHHhhHH! Going to go broke! 
Anyway, do these look ok? This seller sells authentic, if I'm not mistaken....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360111759020


----------



## gheaden

Are these any good, and do they run TTS?  Thank you


----------



## lv_luva

Are these authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those rose gold VPs are good.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lv_luva said:


> Are these authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rose-Gold-Very-Prive-Pump-37-5_W0QQitemZ220321194556QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220321194556&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
 and from the saks sale i believe


----------



## lv_luva

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Those rose gold VPs are good.


 
Thanks! The price is so great...I just hope the flaws aren't too bad.

There is a seller on ebay selling a few CLs (looks like minibouts even though she calls them prive).  I wonder if they are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

^^Would love a pair of rose gold almost ANYTHING! Colour is gorgeous.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

lv_luva said:


> Thanks! The price is so great...I just hope the flaws aren't too bad.
> 
> There is a seller on ebay selling a few CLs (looks like minibouts even though she calls them prive). I wonder if they are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Womens-Black-Prive-Shoes-6-37_W0QQitemZ170283176147QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170283176147&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Looks like the auction has been removed.


----------



## beck77

need help with these. thanks 

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350131420501

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330289963727

3) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130272604902


----------



## rdgldy

1 & 2 seem OK. 3rd one is sold.


----------



## tuvili

Thoughts?  This seller is selling under two names, which automatically raises a red flag for me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Womens-Ch...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## beck77

^ thanks. I just went to take a nap and it's sold.


----------



## lulabee

tuvili said:


> Thoughts? This seller is selling under two names, which automatically raises a red flag for me:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Womens-Christian-Louboutin-Prive-shoes-6-37_W0QQitemZ270310569235QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270310569235&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 Fake..I've already posted these in the fakes thread.


----------



## samhainophobia

Can someone take a look at this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ariella-Studded-Boots_W0QQitemZ160301326582QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160301326582&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## javaboo

samhainophobia said:


> Can someone take a look at this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ariella-Studded-Boots_W0QQitemZ160301326582QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160301326582&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting



Fake


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Help with these please.http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290279165197

Your the best, thanks in advance.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> Help with these please.http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290279165197
> 
> Your the best, thanks in advance.


 
Awesome javaboo your on can you look at these.


----------



## samhainophobia

javaboo said:


> Fake


 
That's what I thought, but I didn't feel comfortable making the call without an expert opinion .  Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> Help with these please.http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290279165197
> 
> Your the best, thanks in advance.



Those look good but would like to mention that the seller is using photos from the person they purchased the shoes from.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Those look good but would like to mention that the seller is using photos from the person they purchased the shoes from.


 
Thanks Javaboo, your the best. They are only making me pay asking price so, i think i'll leave the picture thing alone. Does it matter as far as the shoes, Authenticity?


----------



## javaboo

Well as long as that is the shoes they are selling to you. You don't want them give you a fake (but I don't think they made fake eel skin decollete) since they aren't their photos, just be sure to pay with a credit card that has a good buying policy. 

PS: These are eel skin so they stretch most than regular leather.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Well as long as that is the shoes they are selling to you. You don't want them give you a fake (but I don't think they made fake eel skin decollete) since they aren't their photos, just be sure to pay with a credit card that has a good buying policy.
> 
> PS: These are eel skin so they stretch most than regular leather.


 

Oh i see, now i understand the pic thing. Ok thankyou so much.
Cheers Tia


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Ladies, when i click on the Sellers items for sale it says he has 0.
 What does that mean because he has the shoes i'm buying from him listed. Anyone help me out here, i don't understand????????

Thankyou


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Javaboo where are you?????? Need you...


----------



## javaboo

LOL, don't worry its just eBay's database. The item is still available its just that it hasn't propagated yet so you don't see it in their listings. They have many servers so it might take several hours for you to see it cuz it was just listed today.


----------



## titania029

How do these look?  Not enough pictures?  Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Louboutin-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> LOL, don't worry its just eBay's database. The item is still available its just that it hasn't propagated yet so you don't see it in their listings. They have many servers so it might take several hours for you to see it cuz it was just listed today.


 
Oh, ok. That's not funny javaboo i was freaked. Thankyou again. Everyday i learn something new. Oh Goodness


----------



## cyranob

What do you think about these:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=140285625252

Thank you all


----------



## dreachick2384

Can someone look at these? Really wanting a pair of these. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270310766430

If they are good, how small do they really run? I've heard very. These are a 39.5, and I have Declic leather 38.5 and Sabotage 39. Thoughts?

thanks!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those look good. I'm not sure how the sizing on Lolas is though.


----------



## lilmissb

^^I think it might be 1/2 size up. My TTS seems to be 35.5 in CL and I fit the Lola black satin with purple flowers in 36. Felt like I had my foot in a boat though.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hello Ladies me again!!!

Can someone tell me the difference between the helmut and the helmoon??

Thankyou

There are some helmoons that i'm looking at i'll post for Authenticity and from what i can see they look like the helmuts, which i love. But what do i know????


----------



## jopapeto

Hi, is it real or not, I think yes,but ????

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Glamorous-Christ...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are good.


----------



## jopapeto

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Those are good.


 
Thanks Purse addiction 

One more your  please

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Christian-Loubou...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hello Ladies me again!!!
> 
> Can someone tell me the difference between the helmut and the helmoon??
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> There are some helmoons that i'm looking at i'll post for Authenticity and from what i can see they look like the helmuts, which i love. But what do i know????


 
Nevermind!!!!!


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, I ask you still real or not and if you know the name of this shoe.
Thanks a lot.


http://cgi.ebay.fr/Christain-LOUBOU...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

cyranob said:


> What do you think about these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=140285625252
> 
> Thank you all



I think these are okay, but wait for a second opinion.



jopapeto said:


> Thanks Purse addiction
> 
> One more your  please
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Christian-Loubou...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307



Fake.


----------



## jopapeto

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are okay, but wait for a second opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake.





Thanks laureenthemean:okay:


----------



## laureenthemean

titania029 said:


> How do these look?  Not enough pictures?  Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Louboutin-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



I think these are okay; I've never seen lower heels faked.


----------



## dreachick2384

lilmissb said:


> ^^I think it might be 1/2 size up. My TTS seems to be 35.5 in CL and I fit the Lola black satin with purple flowers in 36. Felt like I had my foot in a boat though.


 

Thanks I will keep that in mind. Thinking the 39.5 might be too big. Thanks for all the info ladies!


----------



## titania029

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are okay; I've never seen lower heels faked.



Thank you


----------



## tuvili

These are interesting... definitely an older style.  Are they real?  What were they called?  How does the sizing run, if I wear a 36 in VPs/Fontanetes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

These look a bit off to me!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-STUDDED-MAD-MARY-PLATFORM-M-JANE_W0QQitemZ270310696618QQcmdZViewItemQQptZES_Calzado_de_seÃ±ora?hash=item270310696618&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1307


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ick, definitely fake.


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah and they say they have so many sizes available - def ick!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice if real

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-7-Euro-37-Crepe-Satin_W0QQitemZ280290513102QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280290513102&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## pooh1001a

how about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CEST-MOI-BOOTIES-37-5-7-5-825_W0QQitemZ130272764650QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130272764650&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170281945490

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270310028344

tia!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Oh Laureen your on. What's the Very Brode and how is the sizing, tts or what?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think the Very Brode is the style that's basically a VP with a lot of scroll embroidery, so you'd go with your VP size.


----------



## laureenthemean

pooh1001a said:


> how about these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CEST-MOI-BOOTIES-37-5-7-5-825_W0QQitemZ130272764650QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130272764650&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170281945490
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270310028344
> 
> tia!!



I think these are all okay, but get a second opinion on the first two.  The third is from a reputable seller.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think the Very Brode is the style that's basically a VP with a lot of scroll embroidery, so you'd go with your VP size.


 
Thanks your awesome!!!!!


----------



## thoang0705

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250333845363&_trksid=p2759.l1259
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250332537678

True size for ron rons?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think most people go half a size up, but those look authentic.


----------



## thoang0705

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Laureen what do you think of these, Authenticity and price?
Net-a-porter has them for $657 but not in this size, sold http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120342749542


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they are okay.  As far as pricing, it looks like it was $1085 on neimanmarcus.com, but went on sale for $727.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think they are okay. As far as pricing, it looks like it was $1085 on neimanmarcus.com, but went on sale for $727.


 
So do you think they are worth paying that? Also i am a US 7 and they are a 7, might be too small???

I'm so stressed out right now, i can't think straight. Family crap. I probably shouldn't be trying to purchase anything but it keeps my mind occuppied.


----------



## tuvili

These are interesting... definitely an older style. Are they real? What were they called? How does the sizing run, if I wear a 36 in VPs/Fontanetes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JRed

tuvili said:


> These are interesting... definitely an older style. Are they real? What were they called? How does the sizing run, if I wear a 36 in VPs/Fontanetes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318



I don't know what this style is called but I believe CL used to make bridal shoes with blue soles.  Whether it was just for special orders, I'm not sure either.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Something seems weird with these. In the description it says Declic 140 but on the box it says Declic 120. 

These are the shoes i've been looking for, can someone take a look, tell me what you think...

 Thankyou so much!!!!http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> So do you think they are worth paying that? Also i am a US 7 and they are a 7, might be too small???
> 
> I'm so stressed out right now, i can't think straight. Family crap. I probably shouldn't be trying to purchase anything but it keeps my mind occuppied.



Is your feet wide? I take the same size as my US size for my VP because I don't like slippage. I do have to bear the break in period though. 



sinfulgoddess said:


> Something seems weird with these. In the description it says Declic 140 but on the box it says Declic 120.
> 
> These are the shoes i've been looking for, can someone take a look, tell me what you think...
> 
> Thankyou so much!!!!http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Declic-140-Platform-Pumps-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ200282532896QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200282532896&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



It looks good to me. It says 120 because that is what they called the first release of the shoes. Now they call it the 140 but its the same thing.


----------



## JRed

sinfulgoddess said:


> Something seems weird with these. In the description it says Declic 140 but on the box it says Declic 120.
> 
> These are the shoes i've been looking for, can someone take a look, tell me what you think...
> 
> Thankyou so much!!!!http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



With the Declic, the 120 is sometimes referred to as 140.   Or was it 130?  Sorry, I can't remember the exact number.  I had a pair and it said 120 on the box but some retailers referred to them as 140 or 130.  

Most of this seller's pics are from NAP.  The ones of the actual shoe look okay but to be sure, I'd ask for extra pics of the front and back.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Is your feet wide? I take the same size as my US size for my VP because I don't like slippage. I do have to bear the break in period though.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks good to me. It says 120 because that is what they called the first release of the shoes. Now they call it the 140 but its the same thing.


 
Yah my feet are above average width, not really wide though.


----------



## javaboo

They are suede so it'll definitely stretch a bit. I think they will be ok but there could be a chance of it be a tiny bit short.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> They are suede so it'll definitely stretch a bit. I think they will be ok but there could be a chance of it be a tiny bit short.


 
They aren't suede. They are leather. You think that's gonna be a problem, because i just put an offer in!!!!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Javabo i take a US 7 so shouldn't i they be fine??? What is with this line under everything i'm writing. Oh my goodness!!!


I am being ridiculous. It's midnight where i am and i'm just buying shoes, and tomorrow i'm gonna go Oh my goodness what have i done. Speaking of buying up shoes can i ask your opinion on these two pairs, as far as price and your like or dislike of them.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120342749542

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370122074868


----------



## cyranob

jopapeto said:


> Thanks laureenthemean:okay:



Boooooh .... !!!! Since I am the seller I know they are real bec. I purchased them at nat.gasgirl !!!!
How can you be so wrong and sure the same time ? Shame on you !


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> Javabo i take a US 7 so shouldn't i they be fine??? What is with this line under everything i'm writing. Oh my goodness!!!
> 
> 
> I am being ridiculous. It's midnight where i am and i'm just buying shoes, and tomorrow i'm gonna go Oh my goodness what have i done. Speaking of buying up shoes can i ask your opinion on these two pairs, as far as price and your like or dislike of them.
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120342749542
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370122074868



I would get the Rose Gold VP but those are way over priced. You should wait for a bit and see if any pop up around your size cuz those went on sale at Saks. As for the Passementerie I think those went on sale also at Holts except they are like $700 or 800 something CDN before taxes. I also don't think you can wear them as much as the Rose Gold ones.


----------



## javaboo

cyranob said:


> Boooooh .... !!!! Since I am the seller I know they are real bec. I purchased them at nat.gasgirl !!!!
> How can you be so wrong and sure the same time ? Shame on you !



??? Are you referring to this auction?
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280289880084

or this auction you posted?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140285625252

------

I think there was a confusion here, *Laureen *said to ask for another opinion about this listing because she thought it was ok:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140285625252

and when *jopapeto *said this  she meant it for the listing she posted (http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280289880084) which _Laureen _said was fake. The links did not copy over when _jopapeto _quoted.

------ On another note ------

This listing (the one you posted and needed a second opinion) is authentic.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140285625252


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry cyranob for the confusion, javaboo has it right.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, yes it has confusion. Laureenthemean sayd second opinion for this. real or not and know you to it name.

http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=120340765338&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


Laureenthemean and javaboo are super


----------



## Prinsessa

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Authentic?


----------



## ylime

Prinsessa said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Authentic?



Real. Trenduet sells authentic CLs.


----------



## javaboo

jopapeto said:


> Hello, yes it has confusion. Laureenthemean sayd second opinion for this. real or not and know you to it name.
> 
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120340765338&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> 
> Laureenthemean and javaboo are super



Those are good!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Javaboo, i put an offer in on those 140 Declics, he countered $697.50, he was asking $795 or $982 BIN. I don't have any clue what these shoes are worth and you mentioned that they might be too short for me.

Guess i'm asking your opinion on price, seems high to me but i don't know.

Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^How much is shipping?  They are $685 retail at BG.


----------



## Schnuggeli

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

authentic?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup, that seller is reputable.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^How much is shipping? They are $685 retail at BG.


 
Hi Laureen, shipping is $10 because he's also in Canada, so i don't have to deal with customs. And what's BG?


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Yup, that seller is reputable.



Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Laureen, shipping is $10 because he's also in Canada, so i don't have to deal with customs. And what's BG?



Bergdorf Goodman.  Sorry, not sure what color you were looking for, but they have lots of colors of 140s in suede (not on the website).


----------



## sinfulgoddess

These are them Laureen.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200282532896


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> Bergdorf Goodman. Sorry, not sure what color you were looking for, but they have lots of colors of 140s in suede (not on the website).


 
They don't ship to Canada. And i wanted the Black Leather. Just a little worried about sizing.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, they probably don't have black kid.  Good luck!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Hm, they probably don't have black kid. Good luck!


 
Thanks Laureen


----------



## cyranob

laureenthemean said:


> Sorry cyranob for the confusion, javaboo has it right.



Yep, it was this auction that I was asking about and I am happy now that you all decided them as OK. Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140285625252


----------



## rilokiley

^ If it was your own auction, and you knew it was authentic, why would you post it in this thread?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Someone else posted them originally.


----------



## rilokiley

Post 6633

She posted it herself, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, well, if that's the case, it's against the rules, but I think she was talking about her own auction (a different one), and also thanking for authenticating the Rolandos that she asked about.


----------



## Chins4

Are these genuine? Very Christmassy if they are......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay to me.  Never seen this color before!


----------



## javaboo

Chins4 said:


> Are these genuine? Very Christmassy if they are......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Glamorous-Rolando-Shoes_W0QQitemZ110320351840QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_Vetements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item110320351840&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Wow, those are funky!


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Hm, well, if that's the case, it's against the rules, but I think she was talking about her own auction (a different one), and also thanking for authenticating the Rolandos that she asked about.



Um... I thought that too but then I figured she wanted to double check before selling them on eBay. I think if she posted it on the HTF thread then it would be against the rules because she would be promoting her own listing.


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> They don't ship to Canada. And i wanted the Black Leather. Just a little worried about sizing.



They do ship to Canada because I got them to ship something to me before. Black leather I think was available at Net-a-porter (NAP) and the CL stores. I'm not sure if they have any left at the stores.

$695 is pretty good I think if you don't have to worry about customs (since BG ships FedEx and the CL stores ship UPS - both you'll need to pay duties) unless you have a US mailbox.

I think I said the Passementerie (embroidery vp) might be a little short on you because you're a size 37. I think the declic should be fine. Although for me I personally would go with my US size for them because the 35/35.5 is just right for me and these are slightly higher so I would probably need to size down a little for them. You should double check with the other ladies around your size just to make sure (LavenderIce I think is a 37? but I'm not sure if she has the Declics)


----------



## dreachick2384

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190270659682

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190270659682

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## javaboo

dreachick2384 said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190270659682
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190270659682
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!



Those are the same shoe..and its authentic.


----------



## rdgldy

good deal, especially if the live.com discount is around!


----------



## termiess

Hey, I have this pair authenticated in this thread before http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350131463462. And I bought them. But today when I looked at the pictures again, I found the straps and buckles of the shoes look different from the ones sold at Neiman Marcus http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod58380095&cmCat=search&searchType=.  

Are these authentic or fake? Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they are authentic, but not Triclos.  I think they're called the Anne Marie or something like that, and they are an older style.


----------



## termiess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think they are authentic, but not Triclos. I think they're called the Anne Marie or something like that, and they are an older style.


 
Thanks a lot for your help! I had thought they were Triclos.


----------



## dreachick2384

javaboo said:


> Those are the same shoe..and its authentic.


 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120342919571


Thanks, Javaboo. Try these


----------



## dreachick2384

rdgldy said:


> good deal, especially if the live.com discount is around!


 
I know!


----------



## javaboo

dreachick2384 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120342919571
> 
> 
> Thanks, Javaboo. Try these



Authentic! I see some scratches though.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

I just came to see if you were on. I'm hoping this might help you, help me with the sizing for those 120 Declic.
I just received a pair of Madeleine's in a size 38 and they are a perfect fit. The Declic's are 37.5, so what do you think, because he counter offered.

Thanks Javaboo

I have spent so much money on CLs that aren't my size, i don't want that again....


----------



## AnotherHandbag

If these are authentic they're a steal!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-UK5_W0QQitemZ190270854883QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item190270854883&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## javaboo

AnotherHandbag said:


> If these are authentic they're a steal!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-UK5_W0QQitemZ190270854883QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item190270854883&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Sorry, those are fake.


----------



## AnotherHandbag

Some people have no shame...


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> I just came to see if you were on. I'm hoping this might help you, help me with the sizing for those 120 Declic.
> I just received a pair of Madeleine's in a size 38 and they are a perfect fit. The Declic's are 37.5, so what do you think, because he counter offered.
> 
> Thanks Javaboo
> 
> I have spent so much money on CLs that aren't my size, i don't want that again....



Well the Madeleine ran really small so people had to size up about 1 full size for those. Its best to double check sizing in the sizing thread to make sure. My Declic 100mm size 35 on my bigger foot touches the top a tiny bit but the 35.5 is a tad loose on my smaller foot. Its really your call but for me I would take the 35 at least for my 120mm. I might be able to do the 34.5 (although I would suspect it would be a little tight on my bigger foot) but I doubt they made them in that size though.


----------



## dialmee

Hi! I am new and a first time poster.   Can someone authenticate these for me?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good to me.


----------



## dialmee

Thanks! I just bought them! This will be my first pair. I have wanted a pair FOREVER! With the live cash back it was $304.99. Is that a good deal?


----------



## krv

Can you please authenticate:
http://cgi.ebay.com/995-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NEW-ALI-NAVY-SHOES-41-11_W0QQitemZ400013851624QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400013851624&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Peep-Toe-Pumps-975-Sz-41_W0QQitemZ400006203391QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400006203391&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADY-GRES-PEEP-TOE-NWB-SIZE-40-5_W0QQitemZ120342654547QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120342654547&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## javaboo

krv said:


> Can you please authenticate:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/995-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NEW-ALI-NAVY-SHOES-41-11_W0QQitemZ400013851624QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400013851624&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Peep-Toe-Pumps-975-Sz-41_W0QQitemZ400006203391QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400006203391&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADY-GRES-PEEP-TOE-NWB-SIZE-40-5_W0QQitemZ120342654547QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120342654547&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318



All good!


----------



## javaboo

dialmee said:


> Thanks! I just bought them! This will be my first pair. I have wanted a pair FOREVER! With the live cash back it was $304.99. Is that a good deal?



That is a pretty good deal!


----------



## neener89

hi! newbie here! hehe

can anybody please authenticate these?

(1) http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hZ026QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

(2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290278639361
(for link 2, is it possible to get the shoe repaired?)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look okay.


----------



## pooh1001a

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are all okay, but get a second opinion on the first two. The third is from a reputable seller.


 
thanks Laureen!

can anyone else confirm the first two?  thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170281945490


----------



## rilokiley

Authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-IVORY-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## javaboo

pooh1001a said:


> thanks Laureen!
> 
> can anyone else confirm the first two?  thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170281945490



First link doesn't work and the second one I think its been authenticated before cuz it looks good to me.



rilokiley said:


> Authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-IVORY-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WITH-PYTHON-HEELS_W0QQitemZ270311577048QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270311577048&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Good


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks Laureen and javaboo!


----------



## Bagnista

Can someone pls authenticate ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220321299927#description

 Thanks...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are good.


----------



## lv_luva

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PRIVE-shoes-heels-slingbacks-37-5_W0QQitemZ120342718010QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120342718010&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Authentic?


----------



## pooh1001a

javaboo said:


> First link doesn't work and the second one I think its been authenticated before cuz it looks good to me.


 
oops. sorry!  here's the link again:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130272764650

thanks so much!


----------



## gheaden

Could you ladies help me with these.  I am sorry if they were already posted, I want to get my 40% off and don't have much time.  Thank you

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-TORTO...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## cyranob

I have some doubts about these brown Armadillos, may you have a look ?
Perfect color and size for me, but .... are they real ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Armadillo-Pumps-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ300277606652QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300277606652&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

gheaden said:


> Could you ladies help me with these.  I am sorry if they were already posted, I want to get my 40% off and don't have much time.  Thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-TORTO...14&_trkparms=72:1199|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Both look okay.



cyranob said:


> I have some doubts about these brown Armadillos, may you have a look ?
> Perfect color and size for me, but .... are they real ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Armadillo-Pumps-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ300277606652QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300277606652&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



These look okay to me.


----------



## maychai76

Ladies,are these real?Thanks........
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MsFrida

What do you think about these?


----------



## javaboo

lv_luva said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PRIVE-shoes-heels-slingbacks-37-5_W0QQitemZ120342718010QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120342718010&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Authentic?



Looks good.



pooh1001a said:


> oops. sorry!  here's the link again:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130272764650
> 
> thanks so much!



Looks good.



maychai76 said:


> Ladies,are these real?Thanks........
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Leather-Peep-Toe-Shoes-36_W0QQitemZ220318917653QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220318917653&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Looks good.



MsFrida said:


> What do you think about these?



Looks good too.


----------



## lv_luva

javaboo said:


> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good too.



Thank Javaboo!


----------



## lv_luva

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200283257762

I hope these are authentic and that they fit.  I've been looking for these for a while. Thanks for the help!


----------



## pasdoy

look good


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you!


----------



## gardencita

Hi everybody!

Would you please authenticate this shoes for me? 
If they are good; how should I go with this style regarding size?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220318917653&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

TIA!!


----------



## javaboo

gardencita said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Would you please authenticate this shoes for me?
> If they are good; how should I go with this style regarding size?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220318917653&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123
> 
> TIA!!



Those have been authenticated before. 

I would go TTS or 1/2 size up but it really depends on the width of your foot.


----------



## YaYa3

i've read that this seller is authentic, but how do they fit?  anyone have them?  is it a good deal with live.com?


----------



## YaYa3

*oops*.  sorry.  here's the post:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...wItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262#ht_3574wt_933


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Authentic.  Search for "En Passant" in the sizing thread, maybe you will find something.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Laureen i know this isn't the thread for this but i wanted to ask you not someone else. I'm a US 7. Of all the CL's i've bought 12 pairs only 4 fit decent.
The ones that i have as my profile pic, not sure of the name those are a 37 were too tight at first but loosened up and they are still tight in the toe box but good in length. 
I just bought these without getting measurement first, yes i know stupid. Are they going to fit me????http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270311577048


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Those have been authenticated before.
> 
> I would go TTS or 1/2 size up but it really depends on the width of your foot.




Hey Javaboo can you take a look as well please.


----------



## javaboo

I have those but not in python. They actually run really small. I'm a size 35 and purchased them in a size 35.5 but I think I can do a 36 in these. If you're a size 37 with narrow/normal feet, you should be ok but 38 might have been better.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think you'll be okay.  A lot of people went up a whole size in the Activa.  Since it's not a closed-heel pump, even if it's a little big, I think they'll be fine.


----------



## lilmissb

WTF??? The seller has relisted my dream shoes but she sold them for $600 last listing. Does she have multiple or did the buyer realise what a bum deal she got??? Sorry didn't know where esle to put this post!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-HEELS-SHOE-PUMPS-BOOT-36-6_W0QQitemZ250336349001QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250336349001&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> I have those but not in python. They actually run really small. I'm a size 35 and purchased them in a size 35.5 but I think I can do a 36 in these. If you're a size 37 with narrow/normal feet, you should be ok but 38 might have been better.



Thankyou so much you two!!!! I've been sitting here thinking God not another pair. You've given me such relief. Thankyou

I have Pretty Womans that i bought from someone on the forum, can't remember her name, they are brand new, still smell the leather, but i bought them in a 38.5 they don't fit and i'm so short they are too tall for me. I paid $1299US. And they are just one of the pairs that are just sitting there. It's a shame.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> I have those but not in python. They actually run really small. I'm a size 35 and purchased them in a size 35.5 but I think I can do a 36 in these. If you're a size 37 with narrow/normal feet, you should be ok but 38 might have been better.



Javaboo i just read over her listing again and they are 38, that's why i was so worried. So it might even be better for me!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> WTF??? The seller has relisted my dream shoes but she sold them for $600 last listing. Does she have multiple or did the buyer realise what a bum deal she got??? Sorry didn't know where esle to put this post!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-HEELS-SHOE-PUMPS-BOOT-36-6_W0QQitemZ250336349001QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250336349001&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Why don't you ask about them?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

But
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 these are a 38 can i wear them?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Fake.



Are you serious, no way. You can tell from that one pic???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely.  I'm sure javaboo will back me up on this one.


----------



## rilokiley

Definitely fake...


----------



## ylime

Yep, fake.


----------



## javaboo

I'm with *Laureen *on those...definitely fake.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

What you ladies can do is insane. Wow. There's a bunch of pics he posted, they look good to me. Wow


----------



## javaboo

*Sinful*: Oops I didn't read the whole thing but yeah 38 should fit you just fine. The seller listed it by what she thought would fit the buyer and not by the actual marked size.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Those EB Rolandos are soooo fake *sinful*! They look horrible!!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> What you ladies can do is insane. Wow. There's a bunch of pics he posted, they look good to me. Wow




Thankyou all so much!!!! I'll report them, because someone has a bid on them.


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> WTF??? The seller has relisted my dream shoes but she sold them for $600 last listing. Does she have multiple or did the buyer realise what a bum deal she got??? Sorry didn't know where esle to put this post!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-HEELS-SHOE-PUMPS-BOOT-36-6_W0QQitemZ250336349001QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250336349001&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Yeah you should ask the seller about them or maybe the person who purchased them decided not to get them anymore. Since they aren't using their own photos, its probably better to ask what happened anyways.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Have done so. Can't wait to hear her answer.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

lilmissb said:


> ^^Those EB Rolandos are soooo fake *sinful*! They look horrible!!!



I have no clue what to look for. None. Clearly none. That's why i rely on you ladies. It's pretty obvious without all of you i would have a closet full of fakes.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

When i'm reporting them which description do i choose? Because i reported other ones before and they didn't pull them.


----------



## YaYa3

the women are *THE BEST* on here.  helpful, honest, considerate, and so very kind.


----------



## javaboo

*Sinful*: Just write they are fake Louboutins. Just post the link in the fake thread and the other ladies will help you report. It'll be gone in no time.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> *Sinful*: Just write they are fake Louboutins. Just post the link in the fake thread and the other ladies will help you report. It'll be gone in no time.



Ok i'll go do that. I wanted to post those shoes because i think there are some real pics on there. If i'm wrong. Then i should give up ever trying to tell a real from a fake.http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120340917015

Laureen and Javaboo please look at the listing, some of the pics are real????


----------



## MK 7

hey guys i joined because i heard this was the BEST place to go. on to business could you authenticate these decollete? 200 seems too good & the fact that no one has bid is strange ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220322579091

thanks in advance! =)


----------



## rilokiley

^ They look authentic.  The price is not too high because there are 6 more days left in the auction, and that style is not as popular as some others.  Hope that helps!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those look good.

Oops rilokiley- didn't see your post!


----------



## MK 7

rilokiley said:


> ^ They look authentic. The price is not too high because there are 6 more days left in the auction, and that style is not as popular as some others. Hope that helps!


 

.. do you think there's any other questions i should ask? / and certain pictures.. -- 
 the seller actually had them up a week ago & once again no one bid &time ran out -- maybe every one thinks too good to be true. eep thanks =)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're fine; maybe the Decolzep with stacked leather heel just isn't that popular a style.  I like them, though!


----------



## carlinha

sorry guys if this is a repost, but i have been away for 2 weeks (in mexico!!!  what a blast!), and am just seeing the auction now, and it is ending in a few hours, and i don't have the patience to go back the dozens of pages here.

they look good to me, but i am a little wary as seller is brand new with 0 feedback:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250332545159

MUCHAS GRACIAS!  miss you guys (now running off to catch up on everything on this thread... it may take me a few days!)


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those look fine to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I agree.


----------



## KittyKaat

Hi Ladies, this is my first post on here, but it seems you all know quite alot about CL shoes!!    

Would you be able to tell me if these are fake or not? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120327490953

Your help is much appreciated!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are fake.


----------



## KittyKaat

oh really? How disappointing...Any tips on how I can tell? 
Thanks!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^They look a tad off but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## laureenthemean

The tabs on the back are the dead giveaway.


----------



## KittyKaat

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## lolitablue

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are fake.



Totally agree and great job on catching those EB wanna be Rolandos from Australia, guys!!


----------



## thisismisschris

Hi! I'm just looking for help in authenticating these Ornirons (I've recently bought my first pair of CLs and I'm trying to make these booties my second pair, but only if I find them on sale somewhere)... I hope these were bought during the recent crazy sales, and now they've showed up on ebay, but I just want to make sure before I try to bid on them. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
Appreciate the help!! =)


----------



## lilmissb

^^Aha! That's what it is. Great work Laureen


----------



## neener89

please help!
can anyone authenticate this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMENS-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MIMINETTE-WEDGE-38-8-SHOE-7_W0QQitemZ130273267707QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130273267707&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## JadeVetti

I was perusing the web when I came across this site.  They had the CL boots I'd love to have.  Are they authentic?  Thanks ladies:

http://www.adelescloset.com/chlaftibo.html

(Holiday sale on site)


----------



## javaboo

thisismisschris said:


> Hi! I'm just looking for help in authenticating these Ornirons (I've recently bought my first pair of CLs and I'm trying to make these booties my second pair, but only if I find them on sale somewhere)... I hope these were bought during the recent crazy sales, and now they've showed up on ebay, but I just want to make sure before I try to bid on them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Orniron-boots-38_W0QQitemZ330291376137QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330291376137&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> Appreciate the help!! =)



Sorry those are fake.


----------



## javaboo

neener89 said:


> please help!
> can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMENS-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MIMINETTE-WEDGE-38-8-SHOE-7_W0QQitemZ130273267707QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130273267707&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



Looks ok to me.



JadeVetti said:


> I was perusing the web when I came across this site. They had the CL boots I'd love to have. Are they authentic? Thanks ladies:
> 
> http://www.adelescloset.com/chlaftibo.html
> 
> (Holiday sale on site)



Never purchased or heard of them before and some of their pictures remind me of NAP's.


----------



## thisismisschris

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## JadeVetti

Javaboo, what is NAPs?


----------



## sakura

Net a Porter - http://www.net-a-porter.com


----------



## JadeVetti

Thank you Sakura.

  I spoke to their customer service yesterday to see if the number was valid, the rep who answered (man) was very helpful and courteous.  They are based in the US and they used to only sell wholesale. 

 I hope they are the real deal=real steal in the end.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Wholesale?  That sounds suspicious, and like javaboo said, it looks like their pictures are stolen.  Also, their return policy is exchange or store credit only.


----------



## maychai76

javaboo said:


> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good too.



THANKS


----------



## Leescah

Hiya ladies - how do these look to you? I'm thinking more pics are needed, but anything glaring from the initial few pics available? 

THANKS! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400014522398


----------



## rilokiley

The seller even says that these are replicas, but they look like fairly good fakes to me, if they are.  Definitely fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

Leescah said:


> Hiya ladies - how do these look to you? I'm thinking more pics are needed, but anything glaring from the initial few pics available?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400014522398



Those look good.



rilokiley said:


> The seller even says that these are replicas, but they look like fairly good fakes to me, if they are. Definitely fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Very-Prive-36-37_W0QQitemZ220323383095QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220323383095&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



The pictures are stolen cuz I've seen them before.


----------



## thisismisschris

So, I'm still searching for a good price on black ornirons in 38 to be my second pair of CLs... 
I'm hoping these are real:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

I appreciate the help! =)


----------



## lv_luva

This seller has quite a few CLs for auction.  Are they authentic?  Here are a few:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-695-CHRIST...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-leath...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-675-CHRIST...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ylime

*lv_luva*, as far as I can tell, with the exception of the boots they are all fake. I'm not familiar with CL boots, so I can't tell you about those.

Hopefully *Javaboo* or *Laureen* can verify this.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^All those look fake.


----------



## javaboo

thisismisschris said:


> So, I'm still searching for a good price on black ornirons in 38 to be my second pair of CLs...
> I'm hoping these are real:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Orniron-Boot-Sz-38_W0QQitemZ250336713104QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250336713104&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> I appreciate the help! =)



Good.


----------



## thisismisschris

Thanks javaboo!


----------



## savvysgirl

On Laureen's advice i wondered if anyone else can help authenticate these shoes please! I havent seen patent leopard very prives before. My fiancee bought these off ebay for me as a birthday present. 
He chose these as 1) he knew i wanted a pair of leopard print CLs and 2) they came with a CL invoice. The state on the invoice that they are black patent with leopard print very prives.






















I know the ones of the soles isnt great really but i cant seem to get a good pic.

Much appreciated xx


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Can you post a picture of them from the side?


----------



## lv_luva

ylime said:


> *lv_luva*, as far as I can tell, with the exception of the boots they are all fake. I'm not familiar with CL boots, so I can't tell you about those.
> 
> Hopefully *Javaboo* or *Laureen* can verify this.





laureenthemean said:


> ^^All those look fake.



Thanks! I thought the auctions looked suspicious.


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> On Laureen's advice i wondered if anyone else can help authenticate these shoes please! I havent seen patent leopard very prives before. My fiancee bought these off ebay for me as a birthday present.
> He chose these as 1) he knew i wanted a pair of leopard print CLs and 2) they came with a CL invoice. The state on the invoice that they are black patent with leopard print very prives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the ones of the soles isnt great really but i cant seem to get a good pic.
> 
> Much appreciated xx



So far they look good but can you post picture of the sides and heel like *Laureen *said to make sure. TIA!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi ladies, just have a question about the red ruber soles for CL's. 1mm or 1.8mm and there is someone selling some that he says are the exact same color. They are Vibrams. 
 What should i buy for my CL's???  Don't want to screw them up. Thanx for your help.


----------



## samhainophobia

Here's one -- price looks too good/I haven't seen this print (though that doesn't mean anything; I've only been hanging out here for a very short time!) -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-leopard-shoes-38-8_W0QQitemZ160302725115QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160302725115&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^All that sellers CLs look fake.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^All that sellers CLs look fake.




Laureen did i ask a stupid question because you ladies don't put those on your shoes?????


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No, not at all.  I think it's really just a matter of personal preference.  I guess the 1.0mm would be less visible, but the 1.8mm will take longer to wear out?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^No, not at all.  I think it's really just a matter of personal preference.  I guess the 1.0mm would be less visible, but the 1.8mm will take longer to wear out?



Ok thanks Laureen, i can't imagine that the visibility could be too bad, at .8mm difference. And we want people to see the red don't we!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Piccies of the side as requested .. 











Thank you xx


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are good, but wait for javaboo.


----------



## lulabee

^^I think they look good too.


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi ladies, just have a question about the red ruber soles for CL's. 1mm or 1.8mm and there is someone selling some that he says are the exact same color. They are Vibrams.
> What should i buy for my CL's???  Don't want to screw them up. Thanx for your help.



I put them on my sole. Who are you thinking about buying them from? I usually order from Brian before my cobbler got them in. Anyways the 1.0mm doesn't last as long as the 1.8mm version. However if you go to Quick Cobbler (http://www.quickcobbler.com/) they already have the 1.0mm version in stock (different brand not the perfect red but cheaper in total). I would recommend getting them because it prevents you from slipping plus it protects your soles from the rain (where we are there are lots of it). I think the total was something like $28? Can't remember because I've been too lazy to go get them done but I should since winter is coming.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are good, but wait for javaboo.



 good... I remember seeing these in the NP with the gold tips/heels but this one is pretty unique not a lot of people here have these.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> I put them on my sole. Who are you thinking about buying them from? I usually order from Brian before my cobbler got them in. Anyways the 1.0mm doesn't last as long as the 1.8mm version. However if you go to Quick Cobbler (http://www.quickcobbler.com/) they already have the 1.0mm version in stock (different brand not the perfect red but cheaper in total). I would recommend getting them because it prevents you from slipping plus it protects your soles from the rain (where we are there are lots of it). I think the total was something like $28? Can't remember because I've been too lazy to go get them done but I should since winter is coming.



Somebody on Ebay is selling them for $11.99 plus shipping for 1mm or $10.99 for 1.8mm plus shipping. He says they are the closest match and he shows the shoes, looks pretty good.

I'm in Vancouver, Canada. They don't sell CL's here, so there's no way i'm going to get the red soles.


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> Somebody on Ebay is selling them for $11.99 plus shipping for 1mm or $10.99 for 1.8mm plus shipping. He says they are the closest match and he shows the shoes, looks pretty good.
> 
> I'm in Vancouver, Canada. They don't sell CL's here, so there's no way i'm going to get the red soles.



 What do you mean? Just check out the link because Quick Cobbler is in your location, they are by the police station. They have red rubber soles there because everyone was requesting for them.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> What do you mean? Just check out the link because Quick Cobbler is in your location, they are by the police station. They have red rubber soles there because everyone was requesting for them.



You don't think i should get the ones on Ebay that match almost perfectly??


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> What do you mean? Just check out the link because Quick Cobbler is in your location, they are by the police station. They have red rubber soles there because everyone was requesting for them.



OMG, Thankyou Javaboo, i've never even heard of that place. They seem to be able to do everything. I'm so excited right now. I have boots that are too tall, but couldn't find anyone to shorten them. My white Helmuts completely fell apart, there are so many CL's i bought too big. OMG they can be fixed. Thankyou, Thankyou, Thankyou!!!!!!!


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> You don't think i should get the ones on Ebay that match almost perfectly??



I dunno its up to you. You can't really see it only a little bit. See photos for a better idea, these are the old Vibram soles I got from eBay which is similar in color with the ones at the cobbler (but the cobbler's is thinner). I think the labour cost is about $23 with out the soles (if you bring your own).

Yeah I find they have the best rep and another TPFer here recommended it to me. I have had my shoes padded there before but they didn't do the best of jobs because they kinda wrinkled the insoles. I think next time I would have to tell them how I want them to lift up the insoles. Oh well, you can't see it when you wear it anyways.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> I dunno its up to you. You can't really see it only a little bit. See photos for a better idea, these are the old Vibram soles I got from eBay which is similar in color with the ones at the cobbler (but the cobbler's is thinner). I think the labour cost is about $23 with out the soles (if you bring your own).



Well if your gonna do it, might as well get the longest time out of them, 1.8mm and they took the orange color out. I don't know if you have checked lately to see the difference, but there's a pic of the old ones and the new ones side by side, it's pretty crazy, the difference, wow. Thanks again. 
You and Laureen really help me so much on here. 
Seriously you ladies make a big difference in our lives. I know that sounds kind of extreme put that way. But women and there shoes, big, big, deal.
 I truly appreciate it and hate that i can't do anything in return.


----------



## designergurl

Hi everyone, 

I have found a pair of Christian Louboutins that I am about to buy, can anyone tell me if they are authentic?  Thank you!

Ebay link:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me, good luck!


----------



## designergurl

Thank you!!!



laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks okay to me, good luck!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you so much ladies 
I knew i was marrying him for a reason!!!  xx


----------



## laureenthemean

Aw, sinfulgoddess, you're too sweet!


----------



## savvysgirl

javaboo said:


> good... I remember seeing these in the NP with the gold tips/heels but this one is pretty unique not a lot of people here have these.


 
And look whats appeared on ebay no sooner than you said the above!!! 

Thanks again! x


----------



## lilmissb

Laureen, did you say the yoyo's in patent were uncomfortable? What size heel? 3 1/4in? I have my eye on some nice neon orange ones mushroom has and I was tossing up whether or not to get them.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-N-PRIVE-SHOES-OPEN-TOE-SLINGBACKS_W0QQitemZ230311922917QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230311922917&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Forgot the link!


----------



## dreachick2384

Hi! Can you guys look at these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320322695547

thanks!


----------



## goodmornin

Someone help with these rolandos? I own 2 pairs and I still help! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-N-PRIVE-SHOES-OPEN-TOE-SLINGBACKS_W0QQitemZ230311922917QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230311922917&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Forgot the link!



Good.



dreachick2384 said:


> Hi! Can you guys look at these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320322695547
> 
> thanks!



Good but photos not really consistent.



goodmornin said:


> Someone help with these rolandos? I own 2 pairs and I still help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-red-wine-patent-pumps-39_W0QQitemZ190271481863QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190271481863&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Fake.

*Sinful*: Thanks!


----------



## YaYa3

WAIT!!! those red patent rolandos are FAKE???  are you kidding?  i don't know that much, but these looked good to me.  geez.


----------



## lilmissb

*YaYa* - it won't take long for you to be able to spot the diff if you hang around. I've started being able to tell the diff in a few months. I think I registered in Sept and through the forum I have been gradually been able to spot fakes. I'm no where near javaboo and laureen but I'm getting there.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The top of the back on the Rolandos were . It had a little folded flap where the seams are. And the sad part is they sold! Hopefully no one on here got them! I wonder if the seller even knew they were fake- the Mady Mary's she has for sale look fine.


----------



## YaYa3

i don't think she knew they were fake.  gosh, i need to start looking a lot more carefully.  most of the fakes are easy for me, but these looked good to my un-trained eyes.  thanks for all your wisdom on this forum!!


----------



## tuvili

Hi, ladies!  Are these good?  They say "made in Spain"... are espadrilles not made in Italy?  Or are these absolutely ridiculous fakes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## shoes1

Hello Ladies - I am new and would like for someone to authenticate these CL's. Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-PUMPS-NEW-SIZE-38_W0QQitemZ170284070423QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item170284070423&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Doesn't look good.


----------



## shoes1

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Doesn't look good.


 

Thank you Laureen thought they were too good to be true!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi ladies, i bought these and didn't have them Authenticated because i saw them in the HTF, but i was just looking at another pair that had been for sale and they are different. These ones i bought have a black rim running along the sides the other pair had light brown, and the color of the heel bottoms is different. Goodness i'll just post the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290279165197

I really hope they aren't fake, the ladies were talking about them in the HTF forum. Nothing bad was said.

Thankyou


----------



## thisismisschris

tuvili said:


> Hi, ladies!  Are these good?  They say "made in Spain"... are espadrilles not made in Italy?  Or are these absolutely ridiculous fakes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Um, well I'm no expert, but I noticed Bluefly sells CL espadrilles that are made in Spain, too. And I remember seeing a pair of CL espadrilles on Neiman Marcus' website that were made in France... So I have no idea, but maybe it's possible they're real? However, I'm definitely just a CL newbie -- I wouldn't trust my judgment, so I'm not commenting on whether those particular espadrilles are real or fake.

bluefly: http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...tie-espadrilles/cat20022/301167701/detail.fly
NM: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...1&masterId=cat000199&index=12&cmCat=handbags1


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/authentic-LOUBOUTIN-Shoes_W0QQitemZ330291646170QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item330291646170&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Laureen, Javaboo, i sure hope you two ok those red ones i posted.

And i found these and absolutely love them. I love pink. She said they are just over 9" in length, so i was hoping i could maybe go with them. But something didn't look right to me. So can you Authenticate please.http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260326650662&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123

Thankyou


----------



## Leescah

javaboo said:


> Those look good.


 
Thanks as always Java - but OH MAN overnight while I was sleeping the C'est Moi's got sold!! Nooooo!! Talk about 'you snooze, you loose'!! They sold for $340. Talk about a complete STEAL. Ergh! I just hope it was someone here who got them


----------



## My Purse Addiction

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Laureen, Javaboo, i sure hope you two ok those red ones i posted.
> 
> And i found these and absolutely love them. I love pink. She said they are just over 9" in length, so i was hoping i could maybe go with them. But something didn't look right to me. So can you Authenticate please.http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260326650662&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123
> 
> Thankyou


 

Those are good  I believe the seller is a tPFer also.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/authentic-LOUBOUTIN-Shoes_W0QQitemZ330291646170QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item330291646170&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
  I guess that's supposed to be the Minibout but it's awful!


----------



## savvysgirl

Yay, i knew they were fake but was checking i had got it right

Reaaaaaally bugs me how he said authentic, twice!


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, misschris!


----------



## Cerina

My guess is that these Forever Tinas are fakes..?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## shaq91

Are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250335231863


----------



## shaq91

Cerina said:


> My guess is that these Forever Tinas are fakes..?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Forever-Tina-Black-Fringe-Boots-38_W0QQitemZ120344538073QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120344538073&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



they look real to me lol and she has an 100% rating so idk.


----------



## Cerina

The seller of the Forever Tinas removed the BIN $399. I am not that familiar with that style, but I figured they had to be fakes at that price. That's why I wanted someone to authenticate them, because if they are fakes they should be reported, and if they are authentic the should be posted in HTF  Well, the BIN-option is gone anyways.


----------



## lv_luva

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

What do you guys think of these?  Authentic?


----------



## gardencita

Hi everybody! Would you be so kind to authenticate this shoes? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320322270357&_trksid=p2759.l1259

TIA!!!! 

Also, this I should go 1/2 size down, right? I have narrow feet.

Thanks a million!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Cerina said:


> My guess is that these Forever Tinas are fakes..?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Those do not look right to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

lv_luva said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> 
> What do you guys think of these?  Authentic?



All the pictures are stolen.  I would ask for the seller's own pictures.



gardencita said:


> Hi everybody! Would you be so kind to authenticate this shoes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320322270357&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> TIA!!!!
> 
> Also, this I should go 1/2 size down, right? I have narrow feet.
> 
> Thanks a million!!!!



Looks okay.


----------



## laureenthemean

shaq91 said:


> Are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250335231863



Looks okay.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-platform-peep-toes-size-40-uk-6-5_W0QQitemZ260326871380QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260326871380&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Are these authentic?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Need more pics to be sure, but it's not looking good so far.


----------



## savvysgirl

I didnt buy them but when i saw them i wondered why the seller had sold them so cheap ...


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Laureen, Javaboo, i sure hope you two ok those red ones i posted.
> 
> And i found these and absolutely love them. I love pink. She said they are just over 9" in length, so i was hoping i could maybe go with them. But something didn't look right to me. So can you Authenticate please.http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260326650662&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123
> 
> Thankyou



I believe this tpfer's size is a 35.5 and these run small so I'm not sure if these are going to fit you.


----------



## jopapeto

hello, that think about it real or false. Once again


----------



## javaboo

jopapeto said:


> hello, that think about it real or false. Once again
> 
> View attachment 610902
> 
> 
> View attachment 610903
> 
> 
> View attachment 610904
> 
> 
> View attachment 610905
> 
> 
> View attachment 610906



 I love these! If you ever find a size 35.5/36 let me know!


----------



## jopapeto

javaboo said:


> I love these! If you ever find a size 35.5/36 let me know!


 
Ok,You have a small foot, if I see louboutins I put them to you on TPF. They make 36,5 and if I do not buy, I put them on TPF


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those Pinups are adorable!  An HG of mine.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, a good deal, for those which likes this model.
http://cgi.ebay.it/Scarpe-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1385|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Laureenthemean, I put them also here, I prefer your green shoes.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Ladies, i couldn't find the shoes i posted for Authenticity, so i apologize if they were already done, but i don't think they were.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=290279165197

Oh and Javaboo i know those shoes won't fit, but i love them. So tempted to buy them, if they were a little to small that would be ok!!!!!!

Thankyou


----------



## laureenthemean

jopapeto said:


> Hello, a good deal, for those which likes this model.
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Scarpe-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1385|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> Laureenthemean, I put them also here, I prefer your green shoes.



Aw, thanks!  I wish the Pinups weren't 2.5 sizes too small!


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Ladies, i couldn't find the shoes i posted for Authenticity, so i apologize if they were already done, but i don't think they were.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=290279165197
> 
> Oh and Javaboo i know those shoes won't fit, but i love them. So tempted to buy them, if they were a little to small that would be ok!!!!!!
> 
> Thankyou



Looks okay.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> Looks okay.


 
Oh good, thanks Laureen.


----------



## javaboo

*jopapeto*: Thanks! In this model its at least 1/2 to 1 full size too big  Its such a good price too.


----------



## titania029

I had these authenticated when the auction was up.  Now that I received them, I took my own pictures.  Please take a look, thanks!


----------



## kaeleigh

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Laureen, Javaboo, i sure hope you two ok those red ones i posted.
> 
> And i found these and absolutely love them. I love pink. She said they are just over 9" in length, so i was hoping i could maybe go with them. But something didn't look right to me. So can you Authenticate please.http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260326650662&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123
> 
> Thankyou


 
Just FYI
I have these in black in a 37 and I am a True US 6.5. They are beautiful in pink.


----------



## noah8077

I think I need boots.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310103839471

What do the authentication ladies think of these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are good.


----------



## noah8077

Great thanks!  Now I have to figure out if I NEED them or just need them.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

kaeleigh said:


> Just FYI
> I have these in black in a 37 and I am a True US 6.5. They are beautiful in pink.


 
So the pink ones will never fit me. They are the first pair of CL's that i really, really want. Thanks for the heads up. I knew, i just wanted them to fit. Thanks


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really want these...
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are good.


----------



## Julierose

Hey guys, I am a Louboutin virgin, and I love these!
Any chance they are authentic?  thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ame=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## Julierose

Thank you laureen!!


----------



## jopapeto

Hi,is it real or fake, this is not my size but the price is good.
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those look good.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=250333724170


----------



## jopapeto

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Those look good.


Thanks a lot Purse Addiction :okay:


----------



## Leefi

there are fake no?? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/New-Christian-Lo...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
somethings looks completely off....


----------



## lulabee

Leefi said:


> there are fake no??
> http://cgi.ebay.de/New-Christian-Louboutin-Leather-Studed-Ankle-Boots_W0QQitemZ170283340928QQihZ007QQcategoryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> somethings looks completely off....


 These look fake to me.


----------



## Leefi

lulabee said:


> These look fake to me.



that's what i thought...they studs look waaay off to me! 
it's crazy that fakers are now copying the more "elaborate" styles as well, i always thought that they concentrated on very prives, simples, pigalles, decollettes, etc...


----------



## LillarGubbi

Hi Ladies,
I was wondering something, because I just purchased a pair of black suede very prive on ebay.co.uk.. The logo on the inner sole isnt 'engraved' og stamped in, but the seller has nothing but good feedback (about 180 of them). Ive read somewhere that louboutins need to have the logo engraved in the inner sole or they are fake ?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hello ladies, fake right???


http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130272764650


----------



## javaboo

LillarGubbi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I was wondering something, because I just purchased a pair of black suede very prive on ebay.co.uk.. The logo on the inner sole isnt 'engraved' og stamped in, but the seller has nothing but good feedback (about 180 of them). Ive read somewhere that louboutins need to have the logo engraved in the inner sole or they are fake ?



If you post pictures of the shoes we can let you know if its authentic or not. I have had shoes with different heaviness for the logo stamping.



sinfulgoddess said:


> Hello ladies, fake right???
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130272764650



No, these are good.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> If you post pictures of the shoes we can let you know if its authentic or not. I have had shoes with different heaviness for the logo stamping.
> 
> 
> 
> No, these are good.


 

What, they look the same as another pair i bought that were fake. Ok. Do you think i need to worry about the lack of sales this Seller has, only 20?


----------



## LillarGubbi

javaboo said:


> If you post pictures of the shoes we can let you know if its authentic or not. I have had shoes with different heaviness for the logo stamping.



The shoebox is definetly authentic, and I hope the shoes are too..But you get so many different informations as to how you authenticate your CL's. I have the pink Very Noeud and on those the logo is engraved. Thank you, by the way


----------



## javaboo

A TPFer purchased a pair of blue suede ones recently from this seller and they give them good feedback. I think they just picked up a whole bunch of shoes to sell from Saks. These look fine to me and their other shoes looks ok too.


----------



## goodmornin

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


How are these?


----------



## javaboo

LillarGubbi said:


> The shoebox is definetly authentic, and I hope the shoes are too..But you get so many different informations as to how you authenticate your CL's. I have the pink Very Noeud and on those the logo is engraved. Thank you, by the way



There isn't anything suspicious except the first photo. What size are these? Would you mind taking a picture of the two shoes one in front of the other with the outside of the shoe facing the camera?


----------



## lulabee

goodmornin said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Iowa-Zeppa-Peeptoe-Heel-size-39-EUC_W0QQitemZ280291887928QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280291887928&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> 
> How are these?


 These look good.


----------



## LillarGubbi

javaboo said:


> There isn't anything suspicious except the first photo. What size are these? Would you mind taking a picture of the two shoes one in front of the other with the outside of the shoe facing the camera?



Of course, I will. These are a size 40.


----------



## rnk

Hello ladies -

Still new to this forum, but boy am I glad I found you guys.  These are fake, right?
Thanks so much.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230312239688


----------



## JetSetGo!

LillarGubbi said:


> The shoebox is definetly authentic, and I hope the shoes are too..But you get so many different informations as to how you authenticate your CL's. I have the pink Very Noeud and on those the logo is engraved. Thank you, by the way



These look fine to me!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rnk said:


> Hello ladies -
> 
> Still new to this forum, but boy am I glad I found you guys.  These are fake, right?
> Thanks so much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230312239688



Sorry, these are fake.


----------



## MsFrida

What do we think about these?


----------



## javaboo

*MsFrida*: Looks good.


----------



## rnk

JetSetGo! said:


> Sorry, these are fake.



Thx!


I'm reporting them.


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you javaboo!


----------



## pursemonkey

How do these look, ladies? TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160302899314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=006


----------



## javaboo

pursemonkey said:


> How do these look, ladies? TIA!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160302899314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=006



Sorry fake


----------



## javaboo

LillarGubbi said:


> Of course, I will. These are a size 40.



Ok, I figured that it was a larger size because the platform area is looking really square like.


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks so much, Javaboo! I figured the price was too good to be true.


----------



## pursemonkey

How about this pair? Thanks again!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120340973475&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## YaYa3

could someone please authenticate these?  thanks!
(and if they're authentic, does anyone know how they run size-wise?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1K-CHRISTIAN-LO...parms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_2317wt_1047


----------



## javaboo

pursemonkey said:


> How about this pair? Thanks again!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120340973475&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002



Good, I have purchased from this seller before and she's really nice.


----------



## JuneHawk

YaYa3 said:


> could someone please authenticate these?  thanks!
> (and if they're authentic, does anyone know how they run size-wise?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1K-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-SWAROVSKY-CRYSTALS-41-10_W0QQitemZ360113889866QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360113889866&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ht_2317wt_1047




Those look good to me and they run very true to size.  I have them in green


----------



## YaYa3

JuneHawk said:


> Those look good to me and they run very true to size.  I have them in green



june, sorry ... my simple 100s are 40.5 and they fit great, but i've been told i need a 41 in decolletes.  do you think these will be too long in a 41?


----------



## JuneHawk

Hhhmm.....I am a true US 7.5 but my Champus (these shoes) are an 8 because the boutique didn't have that color in 37.5  I put padding under the balls of my feet and they fit fine.  This is a picture of how they fit without the padding:






So, if these are one whole size up from your true US size then yes, they'd be too big.


----------



## YaYa3

*june*, thank you SO much for the pic.  they look gorgeous on you!  actually, i'm a whole size UP from my US size in the CLs that i own (40.5).  i just don't know if this shoe in a 41 would swim on me.  hmmmm.  thinking ...   they're so pretty.


----------



## JuneHawk

I think they owuld be too big because they are sling backs.  Without the padding, the strap slides down my foot and they are only half a size up from my US size.  Thanks for the compliment


----------



## YaYa3

well, just DAMN.  i can't find anything in my size that i like that's not full price.  i really appreciate your help, as always!


----------



## lv_luva

Can someone tell me if these are authentic? Thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Mango318

Are these legit? TIA http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120340762220


----------



## gardencita

laureenthemean said:


> All the pictures are stolen. I would ask for the seller's own pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks okay.


 
Laureenthemean Thanks a million!!


----------



## javaboo

Mango318 said:


> Are these legit? TIA http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120340762220



Yes this is from a TPFer and these simples were only available in Canada so its pretty rare to see them.


----------



## cuteangel7777

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWNX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported
can someone tell me if these are authentic?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## javaboo

lv_luva said:


> Can someone tell me if these are authentic? Thanks!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-Black-37-5_W0QQitemZ120345396706QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120345396706&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



I think these are good.


----------



## javaboo

cuteangel7777 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160301658691&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&viewitem=&salenotsupported
> can someone tell me if these are authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Good.


----------



## gardencita

Hi everybody!! 
I need help with my new pumps!!
I've authenticated them before buying, but now that I see them IRL something looks different with the Louboutin engraving in the soles and insoles. In the insoles the 2nd ou is like fused? blurry?, and on the soles, the 1st u is much smaller than the ones I've seen from other members. The pumps look good, but I'm concerned with those differences.
Is that common?

Would you mind taking a look at my pictures??
I'm also posting the link to the auction, but they look as they are the same pair.

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350130794476


----------



## cuteangel7777

javaboo said:


> Good.



thank you!! do u think they are worth it? sorry for asking tooo many questions~


----------



## b00mbaka

Good evening ladies! Does anyone know the name of these shoes:


----------



## sakura

These look good to me, but I wanted to check first.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

TIA!


----------



## rdgldy

gardencita said:


> Hi everybody!!
> I need help with my new pumps!!
> I've authenticated them before buying, but now that I see them IRL something looks different with the Louboutin engraving in the soles and insoles. In the insoles the 2nd ou is like fused? blurry?, and on the soles, the 1st u is much smaller than the ones I've seen from other members. The pumps look good, but I'm concerned with those differences.
> Is that common?
> 
> Would you mind taking a look at my pictures??
> I'm also posting the link to the auction, but they look as they are the same pair.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350130794476


they look OK to me.


----------



## rdgldy

b00mbaka said:


> Good evening ladies! Does anyone know the name of these shoes:


they are so pretty!


----------



## lulabee

^^Beautiful and real! LOL, referring to sakuras Decolletes.


----------



## panrixx

Ladies, do these look like 'the real deal'?


----------



## javaboo

panrixx said:


> Ladies, do these look like 'the real deal'?



Looks good Brian!


----------



## javaboo

cuteangel7777 said:


> thank you!! do u think they are worth it? sorry for asking tooo many questions~



Not a bad deal.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Damn Javaboo, you were right about those 140 Declics. You said go tts, but his were 37.5 and my heel is slipping out. But they are definitely tight in the toe box. 

I did get them for $650 though and they are beautiful, perfect. And i'm so tall with them on. I'm only 5'2".

But from now on i will listen to you on size, i won't even question it.


----------



## javaboo

Wow, you got them pretty fast. Do you think you can make it work with some heel grips?


----------



## pursemonkey

Do these look legit? Thanks again for helping out a Loubie Newbie!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## javaboo

pursemonkey said:


> Do these look legit? Thanks again for helping out a Loubie Newbie!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Christian-Louboutin-Prive-shoes-8-39_W0QQitemZ260326859626QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sorry fake


----------



## JuneHawk

pursemonkey said:


> Do these look legit? Thanks again for helping out a Loubie Newbie!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Christian-Louboutin-Prive-shoes-8-39_W0QQitemZ260326859626QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Fake


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## lv_luva

Do these look authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

lv_luva said:


> Do these look authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Prive-Peep-Toe-37-NEW_W0QQitemZ250338217475QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250338217475&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Good


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Wow, you got them pretty fast. Do you think you can make it work with some heel grips?


 

Ya heel grips will work. The Seller lives in Canada.

What size would i be in the Cest Moi and the NP and VP?

And whats a prive, l know what it looks like but the difference between that and NP and VP?


----------



## dreachick2384

What are your thoughts on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190271973132

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280291797135

Thanks again!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good.


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Both look good.


 
Thanks again!


----------



## lv_luva

How do these look?  Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

lv_luva said:


> How do these look?  Thanks!


----------



## magentafan18

I am new to CLs and I was just wondering how can you tell if they are fake. I am currently looking at this website http://www.ptsell.com/christian-louboutin-sometimes-sling-shoe-p-5296.html

This pair is selling for $112.00. I was wondering if they are selling fakes because the price seems too good to be true. 
Thanks!


----------



## lv_luva

javaboo said:


>



Nice


----------



## ylime

magentafan18 said:


> I am new to CLs and I was just wondering how can you tell if they are fake. I am currently looking at this website http://www.ptsell.com/christian-louboutin-sometimes-sling-shoe-p-5296.html
> 
> This pair is selling for $112.00. I was wondering if they are selling fakes because the price seems too good to be true.
> Thanks!



General rule of thumb is that if the price seems too good to be true, it's probably fake. 

Also, the shoe they have pictured is not even the Sometimes.  That's the Kika (? Ernesta?) style.


----------



## neener89

hi! i recently posted this CLS with a similar style to this one..
i'm a little hesitant with the "paris" logo, but can you please authenticate this one??

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-PUMP-SHOE-7-5-37-5_W0QQitemZ270309417526QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270309417526&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## niccig

^^This seller has sold authentic before, but all her shoes look like they've been traumatized.  These yoyo's aren't as bad as most of them though.


----------



## neener89

niccig said:


> ^^This seller has sold authentic before, but all her shoes look like they've been traumatized. These yoyo's aren't as bad as most of them though.


 

haha yeah, i know! poor louboutins... that's why there's always shoe repair for these problems..


----------



## HorseShoe

Hello,

I'm new to this forum... but have quite a few CLs! I heard that ebay seller Mushroom City sells genuine, but these look fake to me... they even have that tab thingy on the back.  Thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120345590925


----------



## tuvili

Morning, ladies!  How do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tuvili

Know what?  NM.  I just read the rest of her description, and she says the insole measures 10".  That's IMPOSSIBLE for a 36, especially one she says "runs small".  Besides, something else looks funny.


----------



## warmhaus

Hi, I'd like to know what you think about this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=220321893177

thanks!


----------



## lulabee

magentafan18 said:


> I am new to CLs and I was just wondering how can you tell if they are fake. I am currently looking at this website http://www.ptsell.com/christian-louboutin-sometimes-sling-shoe-p-5296.html
> 
> This pair is selling for $112.00. I was wondering if they are selling fakes because the price seems too good to be true.
> Thanks!


 These are all fake.


----------



## lulabee

tuvili said:


> Morning, ladies! How do these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-red-MELEROCA-PLATFORM-SHOES-36-6_W0QQitemZ130274028599QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130274028599&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 These look fine to me. To my knowledge this style was never faked. I agree though the insole measurement has to be off.


----------



## lulabee

HorseShoe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this forum... but have quite a few CLs! I heard that ebay seller Mushroom City sells genuine, but these look fake to me... they even have that tab thingy on the back. Thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120345590925


 Mushroom City sells authentic.


----------



## JuneHawk

Omg....those mini bouts....!!! I need them even if they kill my toes!


----------



## JuneHawk

and silver!!    Too bad she doesn't hav any my size.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wondering about these...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## shopyupster.com

Hi there! I just received some Armadillos from an ebay purchase. Before I purchased them I posted the link here and was told they were good. Just want to make sure- the o and u look smooshed and the Christian text is smaller than the text of my Scissor Girl (which I bought at saks) and not as bold.


----------



## gardencita

rdgldy said:


> they look OK to me.


 
Thanks so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## gardencita

Good morning everybody!!

Would you mind taking a look a this flats?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Gold-Exi-Ballet-Flats-Gold-36-6-M_W0QQitemZ260326045961QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260326045961&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50

Why do the soles look so weird? 

I really want this style; do you know how they fit? Thanks so much in advance!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look authentic, but I think the soles are like that b/c the shoes were used and then painted.


----------



## gardencita

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look authentic, but I think the soles are like that b/c the shoes were used and then painted.


 
Thanks a lot!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmmm.... What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...9115QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Minibout-Zep-Sz-6-5-7_W0QQitemZ180312125776QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item180312125776&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Says 100% authentic but are they?!! x


----------



## My Purse Addiction

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hmmm.... What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-PRINT-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES-38-8_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63889QQihZ017QQitemZ270313629115QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


 
Fake


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Minibout-Zep-Sz-6-5-7_W0QQitemZ180312125776QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item180312125776&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Says 100% authentic but are they?!! x



Fake.


----------



## savvysgirl

that's a shame  how did you tell?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^We try not to publicly reveal specific details as sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here, but I'll PM you.


----------



## alo6

Hello Ladies!  What do you think about these?  My only hesitation is that the color on the box is nude and the shoes are black.  She also has the nude ones on sale so maybe she just reused the photo.  Thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160301494434&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay, and I haven't seen this style faked.  You could always ask about the box; I think you're right about her reusing the photos.


----------



## savvysgirl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^We try not to publicly reveal specific details as sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here, but I'll PM you.


 
I didnt think of that!!

Thank you for the pm .. very interesting! Your a gem x


----------



## savvysgirl

Out of curiousity ...

The seller sold these last month. Are they also fake? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180303134012

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180302645547


----------



## alo6

Thanks Laureen!  I just email her so hopefully it's alright.


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> Out of curiousity ...
> 
> The seller sold these last month. Are they also fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180303134012
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180302645547



Yeah, both look fake.


----------



## dreachick2384

Could anyone tell me why some Nappa leather Declics have the little tab thing on the back of the heel and some don't? How do you know which is authentic? PM me please if not able to post that info for public viewing. Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Older Declics have the tab, newer ones don't.


----------



## dreachick2384

Laureen, you are wonderful


----------



## YaYa3

^ yes she is!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Older Declics have the tab, newer ones don't.



You probably know more than CL himself. I bow down to you. :kiss:


----------



## laureenthemean

You girls are too sweet! :shame:


----------



## lv_luva

These look funny.  What do you guys think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^


----------



## ybfinds

Hi! Are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360105832276&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^ Looks good.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Rolando-Shoes_W0QQitemZ250338625505QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250338625505&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

xx


----------



## regeens

Help please. Are these ok?  Will BIN if so.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-FIERCE-Chr...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Jenna51580

Good afternoon ladies and gentlement could someone kindly help me with the following shoes: 
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290278639361
2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160301494434


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Both good, Jenna!


----------



## JetSetGo!

regeens said:


> Help please. Are these ok?  Will BIN if so.  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-FIERCE-Chr...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



authentic


----------



## JetSetGo!

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Rolando-Shoes_W0QQitemZ250338625505QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250338625505&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> xx



These look goo to me! :okay:


----------



## savvysgirl

JetSetGo! said:


> These look goo to me! :okay:


 
Thank you chick!


----------



## Jenna51580

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^Both good, Jenna!


 Thank you Jet Set Go!


----------



## pursemonkey

Any chance these are legit? TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## javaboo

pursemonkey said:


> Any chance these are legit? TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400015663576&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting



Looks good!


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-designer-sky-high-heel-shoes-40-7_W0QQitemZ190272321186QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item190272321186&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

How cute are these?!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

ETA:  Sorry, meant a different listing.  Not sure about the Lova slings.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hello ladies, hope all is well with everyone!!!

I just have a question about the slingback prive, are they tts?
Thankyou

Javaboo if your on what size should i take???


----------



## javaboo

I take them 1/2 size up from my US size and some is the same as their VP. I find its a little bit tight on my bigger foot if I took it TTS. If you're talking about glitters, I feel they were a tad bit bigger than the regular NPs. Would suggest 37.5 unless you have narrow feet (size 37).


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> I take them 1/2 size up from my US size and some is the same as their VP. I find its a little bit tight on my bigger foot if I took it TTS. If you're talking about glitters, I feel they were a tad bit bigger than the regular NPs. Would suggest 37.5 unless you have narrow feet (size 37).



Damn, should have asked you first. I bought leather peeptoe, slingback prive in a 37 and my feet aren't narrow.
Thanks Javaboo.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Asking first this time, everyone says something different for the Cest Moi. What size should i go with??
Thanks Javaboo


----------



## javaboo

I haven't tried those on but I think people go 1/2 size up in those.


----------



## gardencita

Hi everybody!!!

Do you mind helping me authenticate this? 

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I forgot, if I'm 6 US, and only have the sixties pumps in 36 which fit OK, will this fit me? They are 36.5 and I have narrow feet.

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270311044424


----------



## javaboo

gardencita said:


> Hi everybody!!!
> 
> Do you mind helping me authenticate this?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I forgot, if I'm 6 US, and only have the sixties pumps in 36 which fit OK, will this fit me? They are 36.5 and I have narrow feet.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270311044424



These are good and I have these. These ran small and I got them 1 full size up from my US size, I wear TTS (US) for my vp. If you have narrow feet these might be ok.


----------



## gardencita

javaboo said:


> These are good and I have these. These ran small and I got them 1 full size up from my US size, I wear TTS (US) for my vp. If you have narrow feet these might be ok.


 

Thanks a lot!!!

Did yours stretch? Sorry for all those questions, but I never bought 36.5 and as I can't try them before I worry a lot 

Thanks so much for your help!!!!!!


----------



## vivette

Hi Are these real? Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ChilliSorbet

Hi again! These look fake to me, but I might be wrong..? They don't seem to have that really low arched cut - or is it just a picture? Thank you for helping me out! I am just a newbie in spotting the real ones 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-nude-beige-Sling-backs-39_W0QQitemZ170285200022QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item170285200022&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A7|294%3A50


----------



## My Purse Addiction

vivette said:


> Hi Are these real? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Sigourney-Pink-Boots-39-5-New_W0QQitemZ330292553100QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Those are good


----------



## My Purse Addiction

ChilliSorbet said:


> Hi again! These look fake to me, but I might be wrong..? They don't seem to have that really low arched cut - or is it just a picture? Thank you for helping me out! I am just a newbie in spotting the real ones
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-nude-beige-Sling-backs-39_W0QQitemZ170285200022QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item170285200022&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A7|294%3A50


 
Fake.


----------



## gardencita

Hi again experts!!!!

Can you help me with these??

Thanks a lot in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEVIDENCE-WEDGES-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ130274199303QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130274199303&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120343633015


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3510QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported
please check out these and the other CL listings-don't look right to me.
TIA!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

gardencita said:


> Hi again experts!!!!
> 
> Can you help me with these??
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEVIDENCE-WEDGES-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ130274199303QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130274199303&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120343633015


 
Both are authentic. Naturalgasgirl is an extremely reputable seller.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

gardencita said:


> Hi again experts!!!!
> 
> Can you help me with these??
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEVIDENCE-WEDGES-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ130274199303QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130274199303&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120343633015


These are both from a very reputable seller. If you tell her that you are tPF, she will give you free shipping too!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ORNIRON-SHORT-BOOTS_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63889QQihZ005QQitemZ150314843510QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported
> please check out these and the other CL listings-don't look right to me.
> TIA!


Yikes!! Those are all fakes!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks-thought so-I'll post them!


----------



## gardencita

My Purse Addiction said:


> Both are authentic. Naturalgasgirl is an extremely reputable seller.


 
Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gardencita

jimmyshoogirl said:


> These are both from a very reputable seller. If you tell her that you are tPF, she will give you free shipping too!


 

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Queen

How do these look to the experts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130274379080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am not familiar with that style, but LOL at the Alti "Booty!"


----------



## kaydoll

These are fake, correct?? TIA ladies!  Or no?? I'm sorry ladies I'm a newbie.


----------



## kaydoll

Sorry, I need confirmation from tPF before my fiance will believe me! LOL


----------



## ylime

Yep, looks like it to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Agreed.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Any thoughts on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

kaydoll said:


> These are fake, correct?? TIA ladies!  Or no?? I'm sorry ladies I'm a newbie.



Sorry, you are right. Fake.


----------



## shopyupster.com

sinfulgoddess said:


> Asking first this time, everyone says something different for the Cest Moi. What size should i go with??
> Thanks Javaboo


I have some c'est mois. Either your true size or 1/2 up work... if you have a narrow foot and plan to wear with tights only, your true size will be good. If you have a wider foot and want to be able to wear barefoot or with trouser socks, then go a 1/2 size up.


----------



## lilgooseberry

Are these good?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...0QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101

sorry if they've been posted b4.


----------



## rilokiley

^ Those are good.  I think they are from a TPFer.


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanx, just have to now message the seller to see if they would possibly post to uk >.<


----------



## bellabird

Newbie to this forum. Can someone please authenticate? thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250338135132&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## JetSetGo!

They look perfect, *bellabird!*


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-40_W0QQitemZ220326515204QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220326515204&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Please! x


----------



## ylime

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-40_W0QQitemZ220326515204QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220326515204&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Please! x



They look fake to me.


----------



## javaboo

JetSetGo! said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BRUGES-pump-shoes-cork-39_W0QQitemZ250339484217QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250339484217&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Really need more pictures to tell because they took it at weird angles. I don't really see anything suspicious so far though.


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-CHRISTIA...rms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

These both look amazing.  Are they real?

TIA!
What are the style names?  And on the second one, would it really fit a 6?


----------



## pursemonkey

Please tell me these are legit! I just BINed them before getting them authenticatedush: *holds breath* (Also hoping these will fit - my YoYos in a 38.5 are a smidge too tight so I'm hoping these are just right!) TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130274455498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003


----------



## javaboo

tuvili said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Mules-Shoes-SUPERB-36-6_W0QQitemZ300279540524QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300279540524&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Leather-Heels-2_W0QQitemZ260329327611QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260329327611&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> These both look amazing.  Are they real?
> 
> TIA!
> What are the style names?  And on the second one, would it really fit a 6?



Both good but not sure what the names and fit are.



pursemonkey said:


> Please tell me these are legit! I just BINed them before getting them authenticatedush: *holds breath* (Also hoping these will fit - my YoYos in a 38.5 are a smidge too tight so I'm hoping these are just right!) TIA!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130274455498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003



Good.


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, javaboo!  I bought the mules


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ230313131331QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230313131331&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Fake right?


----------



## tuvili

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ230313131331QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230313131331&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Fake right?



I'd say so.  Wait for a second opinion, but ick.


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ230313131331QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230313131331&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Fake right?



 this actually ran big and more or less TTS (US).


----------



## savvysgirl

Yay, I think i'm getting good at picking out the fakes! I have been reporting ones i know are definately fakes 

How about ... 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-black-patent-heels-in-UK-7_W0QQitemZ150314937847QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150314937847&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

and

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> Yay, I think i'm getting good at picking out the fakes! I have been reporting ones i know are definately fakes
> 
> How about ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-black-patent-heels-in-UK-7_W0QQitemZ150314937847QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150314937847&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Patent-Shoes_W0QQitemZ330293067184QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item330293067184&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Both fake


----------



## lilmissb

Are these real? I'll post in HTF if so!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-pigalle-heel-shoe-pump-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ110323714869QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110323714869&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## pasdoy

thank you for all ur opinion!


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...enameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting
price is too low-opinions please!


----------



## lilmissb

I thought they looked ok* rgdldy* but I'm no expert. Price is ridiculous though!


----------



## ybfinds

laureenthemean said:


> ^^ Looks good.


Thanks 
Do you know if CL at http://stores.ebay.com/ShoeHottieBoutique are authentic?


----------



## ylime

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## javaboo

rdgldy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-classic-212-maryjanes-size-39_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63889QQihZ003QQitemZ130274215058QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting
> price is too low-opinions please!



Looks ok to me.



ybfinds said:


> Thanks
> Do you know if CL at http://stores.ebay.com/ShoeHottieBoutique are authentic?


 I'm think this is designer_sales? Maybe they recently changed their name because all their photos are watermarked with 'designer sales' but the id is not the same anymore.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I was wondering about that too.


----------



## ybfinds

You're right. I just looked and it says the ID changed from designer_sale to shoehottie in September of 2008


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Ladies, i remember seeing someone in the HTF looking for size 9 in a python, thought i'd have them Authenticated before posting them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNEW-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

They are very unique...


----------



## white*snowflake

Could you please give me your opinion on these two pairs?
Thanks in advance!

#1


















#2


----------



## regeens

Hi ladies. Please check this out.  Real? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Christian-Louboutin-Insectika-37-5_W0QQitemZ120346481804QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120346481804&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

additional photos at: http://picasaweb.google.com/meimei0521/Ebay?pli=1#


----------



## rilokiley

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

authentic?  great deal if they are!


----------



## rilokiley

bump.  anyone know about the boots?


----------



## HorseShoe

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## quenda

Can someone check these for me?
1.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290280671339&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting 

2.http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50 

3.http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:5|294:50


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Ladies, i remember seeing someone in the HTF looking for size 9 in a python, thought i'd have them Authenticated before posting them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-PLATFORM-SHOES-1195_W0QQitemZ250340105032QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250340105032&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> They are very unique...



Good



white*snowflake said:


> Could you please give me your opinion on these two pairs?
> Thanks in advance!



Both good



regeens said:


> Hi ladies. Please check this out.  Real? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Christian-Louboutin-Insectika-37-5_W0QQitemZ120346481804QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120346481804&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> additional photos at: http://picasaweb.google.com/meimei0521/Ebay?pli=1#



Good



rilokiley said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ALTA-ARIELLA-PLATFORM-BOOTS-36_W0QQitemZ190272868464QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190272868464&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> authentic?  great deal if they are!



Good



HorseShoe said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-High-Heel-Pumps_W0QQitemZ220326656667QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220326656667&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Fake



quenda said:


> Can someone check these for me?
> 1.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290280671339&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 2.http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SAMIRA-BLACK-BROWN-SIZE-40-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ380088252262QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item380088252262&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> 3.http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEOPARD-GOLD-PUMPS-41-5M-NEW_W0QQitemZ290280285786QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290280285786&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A5%7C294%3A50



1. Looks good but I'm guessing the might have stolen the photos, if not I'm not sure why one of their photos shows up smaller. Its probably best to ask the seller for more pictures.

2. Good, they sell authentic stuff

3. Good


----------



## quenda

and is there a such thing as christian louboutin patent grey rolando? saw a lady on the train with them- wouldve taken pics but i couldnt be slick about it


----------



## javaboo

quenda said:


> and is there a such thing as christian louboutin patent grey rolando? say a lady on the train with them- wouldve taken pics but i  couldnt be slick about it



Yes there was patent grey rolando. See this auction for the color:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120347253285

I would not purchase from them until they send you photos though.


----------



## quenda

and are these good. I was thinking fake since she didnt post a pic of the botom
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Fuxia-Pumps-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ120346840271QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120346840271&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## quenda

javaboo said:


> Yes there was patent grey rolando. See this auction for the color:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120347253285
> 
> I would not purchase from them until they send you photos though.


 




Yes those were them. Hmmm thanks but i wish i wore a seven.lol. Is this a good seller. I never brought a pair of louboutin, but i wanna make sure i buy a good pair TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

quenda said:


> and are these good. I was thinking fake since she didnt post a pic of the botom
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Fuxia-Pumps-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ120346840271QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120346840271&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


Looks fine to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

quenda said:


> Yes those were them. Hmmm thanks but i wish i wore a seven.lol. Is this a good seller. I never brought a pair of louboutin, but i wanna make sure i buy a good pair TIA



The seller of the auction that javaboo posted is very reputable around here.


----------



## quenda

Thank you laureen and javaboo!!


----------



## javaboo

quenda said:


> Yes those were them. Hmmm thanks but i wish i wore a seven.lol. Is this a good seller. I never brought a pair of louboutin, but i wanna make sure i buy a good pair TIA



She does sell authentic stuff. Good luck finding a pair, I forgot who carried the Grey Rolandos...Barney's maybe?


----------



## sakura

Yes, Barneys had the grey Rolando.


----------



## HorseShoe

Hey guys, what about these: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-C-LOUBOUTIN-nude-leather-heels-sz-7_W0QQitemZ270315231294QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270315231294&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

something about the back looks fishy to me...


----------



## javaboo

HorseShoe said:


> Hey guys, what about these: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-C-LOUBOUTIN-nude-leather-heels-sz-7_W0QQitemZ270315231294QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270315231294&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> something about the back looks fishy to me...



Fake


----------



## HorseShoe

Thanks!

(but a bummer :-/)


----------



## evychew

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200285686027

Thanks! If anyone can advise on sizing for these, that would be fabulous too


----------



## javaboo

evychew said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200285686027
> 
> Thanks! If anyone can advise on sizing for these, that would be fabulous too



Good. I have the regular Bourge boots in leather (no platform) and took them TTS (US) but some have gone up 1/2 a size. You should double check in the 'sizing' thread though.


----------



## fashionista1210

The pigalle in 120. I have only have one pair of Lou's and they have the Louboutin signature logo on the sole, however these dont look like they do. Do all Louboutin's come with the signature logo? Or are some just red soled? I emailed the seller asking for pics, but that was maybe five minutes ago. Im waiting on his reply. Until then here is the link...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3131&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## fashionista1210

sorry. here is the correct link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl....m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching&item=320323303131


----------



## bellabird

Can someone please authenticate these for me? TIA. Just curious. How much did these architeks go for at the fire sale?


----------



## lulabee

fashionista1210 said:


> The pigalle in 120. I have only have one pair of Lou's and they have the Louboutin signature logo on the sole, however these dont look like they do. Do all Louboutin's come with the signature logo? Or are some just red soled? I emailed the seller asking for pics, but that was maybe five minutes ago. Im waiting on his reply. Until then here is the link...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320323303131&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


 These look fine to me. As for the stamp, it may just be the lighting that's making it look like there's not a stamp on the sole.


----------



## lulabee

bellabird said:


> Can someone please authenticate these for me? TIA. Just curious. How much did these architeks go for at the fire sale?


 I'm not seeing the pics.


----------



## samhainophobia

I've never seen this style before.  Authentic?  Would make a pretty wedding shoe:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-ACQUA-BLUE-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## lulabee

samhainophobia said:


> I've never seen this style before. Authentic? Would make a pretty wedding shoe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-ACQUA-BLUE-LEATHER-SUEDE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ270315230938QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270315230938&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


 I'm not sure about these but her other shoes are fake. Jet listed this seller in the fakes thread.


----------



## TresChic35

LAST warning.


----------



## shopyupster.com

Does anyone know the name of this CL?
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=1915&pictureid=15827


----------



## samhainophobia

lulabee said:


> I'm not sure about these but her other shoes are fake. Jet listed this seller in the fakes thread.


 
Oh well.  Good thing I'm not getting married any time in the next decade.


----------



## rilokiley

shopyupster.com said:


> Does anyone know the name of this CL?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=1915&pictureid=15827



I think that's the Discoteka (sp?).


----------



## javaboo

samhainophobia said:


> I've never seen this style before.  Authentic?  Would make a pretty wedding shoe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-ACQUA-BLUE-LEATHER-SUEDE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ270315230938QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270315230938&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200



Those look ok and I don't think they made fakes of these yet (old style). Her nude patent VPs are fake though.



TresChic35 said:


> You can please authenticate these for me please?xxx]



Looks good


----------



## Lieda

Ladies, how about these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280291684314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
Zero feedback, listed in UK, located in Hong Kong. Strange?


----------



## ylime

Lieda said:


> Ladies, how about these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280291684314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> Zero feedback, listed in UK, located in Hong Kong. Strange?



The seller sent me more photos (I'll attach them or email them if you want to see them), and they do look good, but they didn't send me specific photos that I requested, just generic views.

I'd say proceed with caution. Everyone has to start somewhere on eBay, but so many photos are stolen these days that you just can't tell what's real and what's not anymore.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lulabee said:


> I'm not sure about these but her other shoes are fake. Jet listed this seller in the fakes thread.



Yeah, I think the ones you are asking about,  *samhainphobia*, are real, but this seller's Nudes are awful. Perhaps she doesn't even know they're fake.


----------



## Evenstar

are these booties fake? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260329380832

Cheers!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lieda said:


> Ladies, how about these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280291684314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> Zero feedback, listed in UK, located in Hong Kong. Strange?



New sellers make me nervous. The pix look okay, but I know this style is now being faked in black. Still, I doubt all the stuff this seller has listed is fake. It's probably okay. IDK


----------



## lv_luva

Can someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-w-BURGANDY-VERY-PRIVE-37-5_W0QQitemZ320324197254QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320324197254&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

Evenstar said:


> are these booties fake?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260329380832
> 
> Cheers!



This seller has sold fake Rolandos in the past. I would not buy from her. I think it's safe to assume these are fake too.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lv_luva said:


> Can someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-w-BURGANDY-VERY-PRIVE-37-5_W0QQitemZ320324197254QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320324197254&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



I would wait for another opinion. 

She says she's a tPF member. You might ask her what her tPF name is.

How weird is this? 
"I bought these in 3 different sizes not knowing which was going to fit, and have now decided against them."

And then selling them for well under retail?

Maybe the shoes you would get are not the ones pictured.


----------



## lv_luva

I did think her reasons to sell were weird.  If she ordered 3 pairs, she would probably be planning on returning at least 2 of them, so why is she selling them for less instead of returning them for her money back? 

I just contacted the seller and asked her what her tpf name was.  Thanks JSG!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Please do not ask questions in this thread that are NOT authenticity questions.
For style name, price, colors, etc. . . please start a new thread or join any other of our 100's of super helpful threads.
Also, we'll ban members that post their own auctions here, consider yourself{ves} warned


----------



## Evenstar

JetSetGo! said:


> This seller has sold fake Rolandos in the past. I would not buy from her. I think it's safe to assume these are fake too.


 
Oh thank you!
I thought the profile of the shoe looked wrong... so good thing I asked first.

Thanks for the great work ladies - much appreciated


----------



## kaeleigh

Ladies, I have never seen these before so any help is greatly appreciated. TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Lady-Ring-Pumps-6-36-NIB_W0QQitemZ270314403852QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270314403852&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> I would wait for another opinion.
> 
> She says she's a tPF member. You might ask her what her tPF name is.
> 
> How weird is this?
> "I bought these in 3 different sizes not knowing which was going to fit, and have now decided against them."
> 
> And then selling them for well under retail?
> 
> Maybe the shoes you would get are not the ones pictured.


 I just looked at her feedback and she's sold 3 other pairs of the same shoes with the exact same listing content..."I bought three pairs of these shoes" etc etc... I'd stay far away.


----------



## lulabee

bellabird said:


> Can someone please authenticate these for me? TIA. Just curious. How much did these architeks go for at the fire sale?


 Is anyone seeing these pics? I'm only seeing two little red x's.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

i already bid on it but can someone reassure me =]

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120340825095


----------



## beck77

Pls help to authentic the following:

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-DECOLTISSIMO-37-5_W0QQitemZ290281670946QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290281670946&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A6%7C294%3A50

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HEELS-size-37_W0QQitemZ190271667256QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190271667256&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A3%7C294%3A50

3) http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-magenta-pumps-36-5_W0QQitemZ300278285944QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300278285944&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Thanks. ^_^


----------



## ::emi::

Hi girls,

I need help!! Do they fake Metallika Booties?
I just bought these:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260324631439

Please help!


----------



## lulabee

beck77 said:


> Pls help to authentic the following:
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-DECOLTISSIMO-37-5_W0QQitemZ290281670946QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290281670946&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A6%7C294%3A50
> 
> 2) http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HEELS-size-37_W0QQitemZ190271667256QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190271667256&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A3%7C294%3A50
> 
> 3) http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-magenta-pumps-36-5_W0QQitemZ300278285944QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300278285944&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Thanks. ^_^


 These all look fine to me.


----------



## lulabee

lilwickitwitch said:


> i already bid on it but can someone reassure me =]
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120340825095


 These look good to me. Sellers other shoes look ok also.


----------



## ::emi::

I've taken some clearer photos of the Metallika Booties, can anyone help authenticate these?


----------



## lulabee

^^I would wait for someone who is familiar with these. Jet? Any thoughts on these?


----------



## JetSetGo!

kaeleigh said:


> Ladies, I have never seen these before so any help is greatly appreciated. TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Lady-Ring-Pumps-6-36-NIB_W0QQitemZ270314403852QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270314403852&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




These are real and they are soooo awesome!


----------



## JetSetGo!

::emi:: said:


> I've taken some clearer photos of the Metallika Booties, can anyone help authenticate these?




I think these look good. 
Can you show one on the toe shape, and then one of the profile just to be sure?


----------



## MsFrida

I had these lovely babies authenticated before I purchsed them, but I just want to make sure everything's alright before I leave my feedback.. If you can't tell from these pics, please tell me what other angles you need to see   (I got a copy of the saks receipt and the number on that + the box are the same)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those look good to me!!  the grey decolettes!


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLOODY-MARY-SNAKESKIN-SHOES-40-BN_W0QQitemZ150315147741QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150315147741&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

I thought these were a good price but wanted to get them authenticated before putting it in the great deals thread.


----------



## kaeleigh

JetSetGo! said:


> These are real and they are soooo awesome!


 
Thanks *Jet!*


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLOODY-MARY-SNAKESKIN-SHOES-40-BN_W0QQitemZ150315147741QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150315147741&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> I thought these were a good price but wanted to get them authenticated before putting it in the great deals thread.


----------



## kyy

Hi there, please help me authenticate? TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180311817822


----------



## savvysgirl

Fake? x


----------



## rilokiley

^ They look very fake to me


----------



## javaboo

kyy said:


> Hi there, please help me authenticate? TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180311817822



These are good!



savvysgirl said:


> Fake? x



These are fake.


----------



## MightyQuinn

Do these look like fakes?  The price is too good to be true, so I am suspicious.  The soles look blank, but there is perhaps a vague stamp on the bottom.  Thanks in advance!

http://www.sell.com/23VDL6


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fake to me.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SOMETIMES-SLING-BACK-SHOE_W0QQitemZ170286392234QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item170286392234&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

These are the sometimes shoes i was talking about previously .. if anyone remembers.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Louboutin-Black-leather-Shoes-UK-7-NEW-BOXED_W0QQitemZ220326905106QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220326905106&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Fake? 
(I'm on a mission to get fakes off co.uk!)


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SOMETIMES-SLING-BACK-SHOE_W0QQitemZ170286392234QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item170286392234&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> These are the sometimes shoes i was talking about previously .. if anyone remembers.



Fake



savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Louboutin-Black-leather-Shoes-UK-7-NEW-BOXED_W0QQitemZ220326905106QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220326905106&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Fake?
> (I'm on a mission to get fakes off co.uk!)



Fake


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks chick!


----------



## Speedah

I've been looking for these forever! Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-louboutin-very-prive-nude-peep-toe-pumps-sz40_W0QQitemZ300280079876QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889 QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rnk

How about these 2?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-NUDE-C-LOUB...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

*rnk*- fake and fake.  if the price is too good to be true, it usually is...


----------



## ylime

*Speedah* - looks fake to me.
*rnk* - both are fake.


----------



## rnk

They looked weird, but wanted to make sure.  Thx Rilokiley and ylime.


----------



## beck77

lulabee said:


> These all look fine to me.


 
thanks so much for helping


----------



## lulabee

^^You are most welcome!


----------



## lv_luva

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Are these authentic? Thanks!


----------



## lolitablue

ylime said:


> *Speedah* - looks fake to me.
> *rnk* - both are fake.


 

Yep, the nude VPs wannabe and the rare mix of Declic and something else that she is also selling.  Time to report.


----------



## javaboo

lv_luva said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-ROLANDO-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ150314554438QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150314554438&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ribbon-dorsay-heels-sandals-shoes_W0QQitemZ270314002192QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270314002192&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Are these authentic? Thanks!



The Rolando (first auction) looks off to me but it could be the angle. The weird thing is the other stuff she CLs she buys and sells are ok. *Laureen* can you check this one out for a second opinion. The heel/toe area looks odd to me. I'm thinking this isn't from the recent batches of fake Rolandos we've been seen where it looks like a Declic mix...possible the first version from a year ago?

Second auction looks good, never seen that combo before..very unique.


----------



## laureenthemean

lv_luva said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Are these authentic? Thanks!



First is fake, second is good.


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> I've been looking for these forever! Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-louboutin-very-prive-nude-peep-toe-pumps-sz40_W0QQitemZ300280079876QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889 QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Fake.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> First is fake, second is good.



Ok thats what I thought, the seller probably didn't know she purchased fakes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, you're right, I think they're the better fakes from last year.


----------



## shaq91

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=330291777745

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260329380832

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120344942513

r these all real and how would they fit me if im usually a 8.5-9?


----------



## lv_luva

You guys are great! Thanks Javaboo & Laureen!


----------



## tuvili

How do these look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/930-NIB-Christi...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

tuvili said:


> How do these look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/930-NIB-Christi...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Looks good!


----------



## shaq91

shaq91 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=330291777745
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260329380832
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120344942513
> 
> r these all real and how would they fit me if im usually a 8.5-9?



can anybody help me plzz? one of them is ending really soon!


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, Laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

shaq91 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=330291777745
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260329380832
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120344942513
> 
> r these all real and how would they fit me if im usually a 8.5-9?



First and third are okay, not familiar enough with the second style to tell.  I'm pretty sure the first would be way too big for you, especially since they're so used.


----------



## shaq91

laureenthemean said:


> First and third are okay, not familiar enough with the second style to tell.  I'm pretty sure the first would be way too big for you, especially since they're so used.



thnx! what about the 3rd ones? would they fit me well?


----------



## forgotusername

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-Louboutin-TUBA-Tall-Black-Leather-boots-7-5-38_W0QQitemZ310101798823QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item310101798823&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


Are the above real or fake?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.


----------



## forgotusername

Hope so.  He's got the same pictures for all of his Louboutin boot listings, and doesn't show the sole or the interior.  But... I only figured that out after I bought them.  I'm getting them for my gf, and don't have a clue about shoes.


----------



## Speedah

Bummer. That's what I thought- and they've already been removed. Thanks!


----------



## AspenMai

Hi Girls,
Opinions???
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...6QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101

THAnks


----------



## Speedah

Look good to me- wait for other as I'm not too familiar with this style though.

Beautiful!


----------



## cuteangel7777

are these real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
but any tpfer's?


----------



## cuteangel7777

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported

TIA!

is it possible to be this cheap?


----------



## javaboo

AspenMai said:


> Hi Girls,
> Opinions???
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-PUMPS-Size-6-5_W0QQitemZ330293426996QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101
> 
> THAnks



Good.



cuteangel7777 said:


> are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-ROLANDO-SHOES-39-IN-BOX-BAG_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a570Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem200286990082QQitemZ200286990082QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
> but any tpfer's?



Photos are stolen...they just erased NGG's watermark and put their own on!



cuteangel7777 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Peeptoe-Pumps-SZ-40_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a570Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem300280161875QQitemZ300280161875QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
> 
> TIA!
> 
> is it possible to be this cheap?



Well its always possible but those are fake!


----------



## bagmad73

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350139010164
Are these authentic?
Thanks!


----------



## Red Queen

Do these look good?  It's a relatively new style, and I dunno...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200286232044&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Speedah

Cuteangel7777:



cuteangel7777 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Peeptoe-Pumps-SZ-40_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a570Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem300280161875QQitemZ300280161875QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
> 
> TIA!
> 
> is it possible to be this cheap?




I posted these a bit ago. So sad but I think they're fake too. 

Actually, I just went and checked and the listing had been removed- the seller reposted them because i noted them awhile ago.



cuteangel7777 said:


> are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-ROLANDO-SHOES-39-IN-BOX-BAG_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a570Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem200286990082QQitemZ200286990082QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported
> but any tpfer's?




Stock photos that were stolen (NGG as javaboo stated). The photos are of a real Rolando but who knows what you'd actually get.


----------



## cuteangel7777

thank you! 
thats what i thought too.. its too good to be true!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Court-Shoes-BNIB_W0QQitemZ270311886118QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270311886118&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

I'm sure these are good but just wanted to check!! x


----------



## lulabee

bagmad73 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350139010164
> Are these authentic?
> Thanks!


 These are real. This seller only sells authentic


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Court-Shoes-BNIB_W0QQitemZ270311886118QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270311886118&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> I'm sure these are good but just wanted to check!! x


 These are good. I love these!


----------



## savvysgirl

I bid on them and won the first time they were listed but didnt meet the reserve so i might possibly bid again as i know what he's after for them. Sexy arent they!


----------



## samhainophobia

nm, sorry


----------



## Speedah

What do you ladies think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110324799856&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## beauty2178

Would someone be so kind as to authenticate this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Thanks


----------



## Speedah

beauty2178 said:


> Would someone be so kind as to authenticate this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-white-DISKOTEKA-SHOES-39-5-9-5-new_W0QQitemZ250331547725QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250331547725&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Thanks




Looks good! I haven't personally purchased from this seller but she always has authentic stuff.


----------



## javaboo

Red Queen said:


> Do these look good?  It's a relatively new style, and I dunno...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200286232044&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123



Good


----------



## beauty2178

Speedah said:


> Looks good! I haven't personally purchased from this seller but she always has authentic stuff.


 

Thanks Speedah


----------



## Frugalista

laureenthemean said:


> First and third are okay, not familiar enough with the second style to tell.  I'm pretty sure the first would be way too big for you, especially since they're so used.



The last pair are from a seller (downtowngal) that I purchased a pair of Tod's from a few weeks ago.  I was totally impressed.  Shipping was fast and the owner was very accommodating (i changed my ship to address).


----------



## javaboo

Speedah said:


> What do you ladies think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110324799856&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Looks ok


----------



## shaq91

What u think of these? Laureen said they might be fake =/
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330293150595


----------



## Speedah

shaq91 said:


> What u think of these? Laureen said they might be fake =/
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330293150595




Hmmm...I'd ask for more pictures. From what I can tell they seem ok but I'd definitely wait for more responses...

Actually, once I thought about it, I think they look a little off as well. I'd still wait for others...


----------



## Speedah

I actually tried to post this one a while ago but for some reason I wasn't able to register here at the time so I took a gamble with what I thought.

What do you ladies think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220315150216&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012

I haven't gotten them yet (they're on the way)...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## Speedah

Oh thank goodness. I got freaked out because I did a google image search for "Louboutin Pigalle" to look at shaq91's post and a photo from ioffer came up with the blue Louboutin Pigalle. 

Phew!

Thanks!


----------



## shantigirl

Hello,
Can anyone tell me if www.adelescloset.com sells authentic Christian Louboutin?  I spoke to someone there today about a pair of Forever Tina boots.  They didn't have my size in stock but said they could do a special order.  Does this sound right?
Thanks for any insight here!


----------



## evychew

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BOX-BLACK-THIGH-HIGH-BOOTS-7-7-5_W0QQitemZ260330257985QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260330257985&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

thanks!


----------



## javaboo

shantigirl said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone tell me if www.adelescloset.com sells authentic Christian Louboutin?  I spoke to someone there today about a pair of Forever Tina boots.  They didn't have my size in stock but said they could do a special order.  Does this sound right?
> Thanks for any insight here!



Someone already asked this but we said they have stolen photos from places like NAP.


----------



## laureenthemean

evychew said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BOX-BLACK-THIGH-HIGH-BOOTS-7-7-5_W0QQitemZ260330257985QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260330257985&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> thanks!



The listing says that the boots are not CL, just the box is.  They're either fakes or knockoffs.  This listing was in her feedback, I think this is where she bought them:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280284852832#ht_5297wt_894


----------



## evychew

^ LOL GREAT catch! sigh, i'm so careless sometimes...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Well, that seller is being very tricky!


----------



## Speedah

Aren't they not supposed to do that though? I thought there was some sort of rule that fell under "keyword spamming." I could be wrong but it still seems as if they are using the name to get hits on the auction...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think technically it's allowed b/c she's including a CL box, unfortunately.


----------



## fleurdelys

How about these please?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260330221686


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## fleurdelys

Thank you!


----------



## decembertuesday

Hi there, any opinions on these?  And thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rose-Peep-Toe-Heels-38-5_W0QQitemZ200284427016QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200284427016&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

shaq91 said:


> What u think of these? Laureen said they might be fake =/
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330293150595


 There's something off about these to me. I would ask for clearer better lit pics if I were you.


----------



## igormn

Can you help me authenticate these boots? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

lv_luva said:


> Can someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-w-BURGANDY-VERY-PRIVE-37-5_W0QQitemZ320324197254QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320324197254&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 I just wanted to clarify that these are indeed authentic and being sold by a trusted TPFer, someone that alot of us know and love!


----------



## lulabee

X


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> I would wait for another opinion.
> 
> She says she's a tPF member. You might ask her what her tPF name is.
> 
> How weird is this?
> "I bought these in 3 different sizes not knowing which was going to fit, and have now decided against them."
> 
> And then selling them for well under retail?
> 
> Maybe the shoes you would get are not the ones pictured.


 See my post above.


----------



## KittyKaat

Hi Ladies, i hate to just use you for your expertise, but I guess that's what this is all about!  I hope that one day I can contribute!! 

Could you please tell me what you think about these? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/08-Christian...3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Thanks!


----------



## cfellis522

JetSetGo! said:


> I would wait for another opinion.
> 
> She says she's a tPF member. You might ask her what her tPF name is.
> 
> How weird is this?
> "I bought these in 3 different sizes not knowing which was going to fit, and have now decided against them."
> 
> And then selling them for well under retail?
> 
> Maybe the shoes you would get are not the ones pictured.


 

Yes, they will be the ones you get.  I can vouch for that.


----------



## cuteangel7777

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110324307434&viewitem=&salenotsupported

are these good?
TIA~


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are good, from a respected tPFer.


----------



## kuromi-chan

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

are these real?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The first ones are fake.  I would assume the second ones are too, since they're from the same seller.


----------



## KittyKaat

Sorry to re-post the same thing, but just wondering if you can help me with these:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...180310933334&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

Thanks!


----------



## kuromi-chan

laureenthemean said:


> ^^The first ones are fake.  I would assume the second ones are too, since they're from the same seller.



thanks...i'll post them in the "report fakes" thread!


----------



## javaboo

KittyKaat said:


> Sorry to re-post the same thing, but just wondering if you can help me with these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180310933334&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com.au%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D180310933334%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1
> 
> Thanks!



Looks ok to me


----------



## hya_been

Hello I'm by no means an expert, but I think the first pair must be fake, as for the rest, I'm unsure...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NIB-Christian-Lo...rms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...arms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Chins4

Views on these before I post in HTF?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

hya_been said:


> Hello I'm by no means an expert, but I think the first pair must be fake, as for the rest, I'm unsure...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-POINTED-TOE-BOOTIES-BLACK-39M-NIB_W0QQitemZ290282429905QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290282429905&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-YoYo-Bronze-Pave-40_W0QQitemZ290282156698QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290282156698&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Suede-Peep-Pumps-Heels-Shoes-Sz-9-5_W0QQitemZ120345851946QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120345851946&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Heels-Pumps-560-Sz-40_W0QQitemZ350130261433QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350130261433&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting



All good.



Chins4 said:


> Views on these before I post in HTF?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Lady-Gres-Satin-Pumps-34-5-4-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ180313313101QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180313313101&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Good


----------



## hya_been

Thanks!


----------



## KittyKaat

Thanks Javaboo!!


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=350130261433#ebayphotohosting

Are these real and if so, does anyone know the name of the style so I can determine sizing?


----------



## lulabee

hya_been said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350130261433#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Are these real and if so, does anyone know the name of the style so I can determine sizing?


 These are real from a trusted seller. They are called Som1


----------



## hya_been

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!  I've been looking everywhere for the style name!!

Here's another pair that I'm wondering about: http://cgi.ebay.com/EPIC-nbw-Christ...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tuvili

Am I correct in assuming that these are fake?  I mean, the seller changed names, has a bunch of sizes....

http://cgi.ebay.com/FIERCE-CHRISTIA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

lv_luva said:


> Can someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-w-BURGANDY-VERY-PRIVE-37-5_W0QQitemZ320324197254QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320324197254&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



These are the real deal from one of our own.


----------



## designermummy

tuvili said:


> Am I correct in assuming that these are fake? I mean, the seller changed names, has a bunch of sizes....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FIERCE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-SOLES-PEEP-TOES-SZ-6_W0QQitemZ320324708287QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320324708287&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 

Fake!!!


----------



## lulabee

hya_been said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!! I've been looking everywhere for the style name!!
> 
> Here's another pair that I'm wondering about: http://cgi.ebay.com/EPIC-nbw-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-NEW_W0QQitemZ160303589971QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160303589971&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 I'd ask for more pics.


----------



## lulabee

tuvili said:


> Am I correct in assuming that these are fake? I mean, the seller changed names, has a bunch of sizes....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FIERCE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-SOLES-PEEP-TOES-SZ-6_W0QQitemZ320324708287QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320324708287&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 These are fake. I've already put them in the fakes thread.


----------



## Bitstuff

I can't tell if these are fake or not. I was certain they were real, but the lack of bids and the fact that I saw a "good" fake of these on iOffer has me all confused.

Please help! TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3954_W0QQ_trksidZm37Q2el1313QQfromZR40QQfviZ1


----------



## shaq91

Speedah said:


> Hmmm...I'd ask for more pictures. From what I can tell they seem ok but I'd definitely wait for more responses...
> 
> Actually, once I thought about it, I think they look a little off as well. I'd still wait for others...



ok nobody else is saying anything do =/


----------



## Leefi

what do you guys think of these?? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290282436574&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123


----------



## shaq91

Wat about these? r they authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWNX:IT&item=270315498348#ebayphotohosting


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

was the neurone style ever faked?

thanks!


----------



## Speedah

Leefi said:


> what do you guys think of these?? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290282436574&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123




I think they're fake- the bags don't look right and the listing says the description was translated (yet the location is AZ). Drop shipper? Or maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Speedah

Your thoughts on these, ladies?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

Speedah said:


> Your thoughts on these, ladies?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Both look perfectly fine to me!


----------



## Bitstuff

Speedah said:


> Your thoughts on these, ladies?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BOOTS-SZ-10-NEW-NIB_W0QQitemZ130275401919QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pumps-GREAT-BUY_W0QQitemZ260331425273QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




First - not sure

Second - look authentic to me


----------



## JetSetGo!

shaq91 said:


> Wat about these? r they authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWNX:IT&item=270315498348#ebayphotohosting



Sorry, i don't know much about the espadrille styles. Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## Speedah

Bitstuff said:


> First - not sure
> 
> Second - look authentic to me




Do you think the second ones are stolen photos?


----------



## JetSetGo!

tuvili said:


> Am I correct in assuming that these are fake?  I mean, the seller changed names, has a bunch of sizes....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FIERCE-CHRISTIA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



This looks very fake to me.


----------



## Speedah

JetSetGo! said:


> Sorry, i don't know much about the espadrille styles. Hopefully someone will chime in.




They look good to me.


----------



## Bitstuff

Speedah said:


> I think they're fake- the bags don't look right and the listing says the description was translated (yet the location is AZ). Drop shipper? Or maybe I'm just paranoid.



CL bags aren't velvet either and those seem a velveteen material. It isn't stated anywhere that the shoes are authentic, nor does it have the designer's name in it. Methinks seller is being very sly.


----------



## Speedah

JetSetGo! said:


> This looks very fake to me.



Agreed.


----------



## shaq91

shaq91 said:


> Wat about these? r they authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270315498348#ebayphotohosting



anybody???


----------



## lulabee

shaq91 said:


> anybody???


 They are fine...but they've already sold. Did you get them?


----------



## shaq91

lulabee said:


> They are fine...but they've already sold. Did you get them?



yea i did that's why i'm trying to find out! im glad they're authentic i gave an offer for $100 and they accepted!


----------



## lulabee

shaq91 said:


> yea i did that's why i'm trying to find out! im glad they're authentic i gave an offer for $100 and they accepted!


 Awesome!!!!! What a fab deal, good for you! Show us some pics when you get them, they are really cute!


----------



## Bitstuff

Speedah said:


> Do you think the second ones are stolen photos?



If you look at her feedback, you'll see that she bought the shoes in October - the pictures are the same and the seller of those was defo trustworthy. She probably wore them few times between now and then, so the wear wouldn't be as in the pics. Even if the shoes are a bit small or large, you'd still give e'm a bit of a test drive, right? The sale price from the previous auction was some $400 and her BIN is very close. In my opinion the seller will send the same shoes, but they might be a little worse for wear. I wouldn't buy them though, just because you really want to see pics of the shoe you're getting.


----------



## shaq91

lulabee said:


> Awesome!!!!! What a fab deal, good for you! Show us some pics when you get them, they are really cute!



yea im so happy i deffintly will show pics!


----------



## Bitstuff

Bitstuff said:


> I can't tell if these are fake or not. I was certain they were real, but the lack of bids and the fact that I saw a "good" fake of these on iOffer has me all confused.
> 
> Please help! TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180311753954&ru=http://search.ebay.com:80/180311753954_W0QQ_trksidZm37Q2el1313QQfromZR40QQfviZ1



Sorry, guys, but I'm bringing this up again as the auction is ending in a few hours.


----------



## Speedah

^^^
I'm not familiar enough with this style- if they're fake, they're pretty good. This may be a strange observation but who has that many Louboutin boxes of that size for a back drop?

If they are real it's probably the seller's FB percentage that's deterring bids...


----------



## HorseShoe

I'm pretty sure these are fake, but just wanted to verify.... http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Very-Prive-Heels-Size-39_W0QQitemZ170286740589QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170286740589&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Yup, they're fake.


----------



## HorseShoe

What do you guys think about these?  http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-pump-Cork-Shoes-6-36_W0QQitemZ260331126996QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260331126996&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

My mother has been lusting after a pair, and these would be the perfect holiday gift... but not if they're fake!


----------



## lulabee

HorseShoe said:


> I'm pretty sure these are fake, but just wanted to verify.... http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Very-Prive-Heels-Size-39_W0QQitemZ170286740589QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170286740589&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 You are right on the money...fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

HorseShoe said:


> What do you guys think about these?  http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Bruges-pump-Cork-Shoes-6-36_W0QQitemZ260331126996QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260331126996&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> My mother has been lusting after a pair, and these would be the perfect holiday gift... but not if they're fake!



Can't really tell from the pictures.


----------



## HorseShoe

laureenthemean said:


> Can't really tell from the pictures.


 

Yeah, that's a tough one... I have a few pair of real Bruges, so if the seller offers a money back guarantee of authenticity, I may get them and compare to my own...


----------



## HorseShoe

From the seller with the fake nude VPs... fake too. right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Black-Patent-Very-Prive-Heels-Size-39_W0QQitemZ170286664017QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170286664017&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Yup, they're fake too.


----------



## Bitstuff

lulabee said:


> You are right on the money...fake.



Yeah, aside from the shoddy craftmanship, the "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Although I CAN NOT guarantee the Authenticity of these heels, I can guarantee they'll make you feel like all eyes are on you! *[/FONT]" Really gives it away. At least the seller hints that the shoes are fake, perhaps he/she has an inkling of a conscience?


----------



## lawgirl78

I did a quick search to see if these were posted already, but didn't find anything.
Are these authentic? TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Pigalle-Nude-Patent-Pumps-37-5_W0QQitemZ200287591053QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are good.


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Agreed. And they're GORGEOUS.


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks ladies!  I'm pretty new here and think it's awesome how everyone helps each other out!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi ladies, i didn't get these Authenticated because of who the Seller is, but i just wanted to make sure. I received them today and love them. But we know, i'm not very good at telling Authentic from Fake. I did see somethings that i know now are supposed to be there, so i'm learning.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=310106908152

Thanks so much!!!
 Tia


----------



## evolkatie

^^Congrats, I love those shoes, you wer the one that got them!


****EVERYONE! PLEASE AVOID THIS LISTING
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They are using pictures from another seller!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

evolkatie said:


> ^^Congrats, I love those shoes, you wer the one that got them!
> 
> 
> ****EVERYONE! PLEASE AVOID THIS LISTING
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Anemone-Black-Satin-Pump-size-6_W0QQitemZ140288743200QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> They are using pictures from another seller!


 
Hi are you talking about my post??


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi are you talking about my post??


 
Obviously there isn't another listing here. Yes i got black ones right before and loved them, so the moment i saw the white, knew i had to have them.
It's funny we give congrats on getting shoes, what have we all come to.... LOL


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Laureen where are you, need your help. Not with the shoes really. Message...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe more pics are needed, but these do not look right. What do you ladies think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...6105QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## rilokiley

^ Doesn't look good to me.


----------



## hya_been

So I asked about these shoes and someone recommended asking for more pictures
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160303589971

Turns out she bought them off ebay in this listing here.  Now I'm kind of suspicious because she paid $610 and is reselling them for much cheaper, but maybe she just thinks their in high demand and will sell themselves.  Anyways, here's the original listing.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270298055122


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe more pics are needed, but these do not look right. What do you ladies think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Hidden-Platform-Pump-Shoes-36-700_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63889QQihZ011QQitemZ320324636105QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


 Look fake to me.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/size-5-christian-louboutins_W0QQitemZ230313862263QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230313862263&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/size-5-christ...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

I dont want these but they arent authentic are they? I'm sure they were reported a few days ago


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/size-5-christian-louboutins_W0QQitemZ230313862263QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230313862263&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/size-5-christian-louboutins_W0QQitemZ230313861372QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230313861372&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> I dont want these but they arent authentic are they? I'm sure they were reported a few days ago


 Both fake.


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Size-40-Yoy...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

^^^
1st ones are real, the 2nd ones look fake


----------



## javaboo

hya_been said:


> So I asked about these shoes and someone recommended asking for more pictures
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160303589971
> 
> Turns out she bought them off ebay in this listing here.  Now I'm kind of suspicious because she paid $610 and is reselling them for much cheaper, but maybe she just thinks their in high demand and will sell themselves.  Anyways, here's the original listing.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270298055122



The previous seller might have purchased them from a TPFer but I can't remember the pictures looks good though. Also the seller now is listing it at an auction so you don't know how much they will end up. I would ask them to take their own pictures though.



hya_been said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Size-40-Yoyospina-blue-Christian-Louboutin-heels_W0QQitemZ270316880920QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270316880920&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1307|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Size-39-US-size-9_W0QQitemZ220327776675QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220327776675&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> Thanks!



First one looks good, second fake.


----------



## canchan

has anyone heard of this website? they seem to be selling for very cheap???

http://www.91handbags.com/christian-louboutin-black-lambskin-leather-rolando-p-1101.html


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Fake, fake, fake


----------



## canchan

i suspected as much. how can they do that and still be 'legal'?


----------



## Speedah

My guess is that they just haven't been caught yet.  :/


----------



## jopapeto

Hello is this seller is good?? Thanks a lot.

http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=280291520201&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=018http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=280291520201&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=018


----------



## JetSetGo!

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi ladies, i didn't get these Authenticated because of who the Seller is, but i just wanted to make sure. I received them today and love them. But we know, i'm not very good at telling Authentic from Fake. I did see somethings that i know now are supposed to be there, so i'm learning.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=310106908152
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Tia



I think you are safe. I can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANEMONE-BLACK-SATIN-UK-5-STUNN_W0QQitemZ250341893338QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250341893338&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 ...

I'm sure this seller is totally legit but wanted to check before i post in great deals thread.


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Seller seems fine but the photos are stock (from Net-a-Porter?).


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANEMONE-BLACK-SATIN-UK-5-STUNN_W0QQitemZ250341893338QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250341893338&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 ...
> 
> I'm sure this seller is totally legit but wanted to check before i post in great deals thread.



They are using all of NAP's pictures, I wouldn't purchase from then unless they show you some of their own photos.


----------



## Speedah

What about these?\

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedah

Actually, let me add a few more:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FABULOUS-CHRI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STUNNING-PRE-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks! (been going on spree lately...probably should stop soon...) :-P


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> What about these?\
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Chri...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Speedah said:


> Actually, let me add a few more:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FABULOUS-CHRI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STUNNING-PRE-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Thanks! (been going on spree lately...probably should stop soon...) :-P


These all look okay, but ask about the Gwennissimas...why are the pictures so small?


----------



## iimewii

Just purchased these.

Can anyone tell me if they are authentic?  Did NM ever sold black VP? I thought it was only the boutique?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270314118988

Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

iimewii said:


> Just purchased these.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they are authentic?  Did NM ever sold black VP? I thought it was only the boutique?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270314118988
> 
> Thanks!



I got my black patent VPs from SFA or BG- can't remember which but mine have the burgundy tip. They look good to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

iimewii said:


> Just purchased these.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they are authentic?  Did NM ever sold black VP? I thought it was only the boutique?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270314118988
> 
> Thanks!


Looks good.


----------



## jopapeto

hello,
what do you think of this ? this seller have 100% feedback
real or fake?
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...me=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1&item=280291520201&ih=018


----------



## Speedah

jopapeto said:


> hello,
> what do you think of this ? this seller have 100% feedback
> real or fake?
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEDW%3AIT&rd=1&item=280291520201&ih=018




Look good! Wish I could find those in my size!


----------



## tuvili

Are these real?  Thanks, ladies


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## mama b

Authentic Bourges?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140288608052&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## jopapeto

Speedah said:


> Look good! Wish I could find those in my size!


 
Hello, Speedah, thank you, my friend aces bought. I am impatient to have them.


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Awesome! I'd be checking the mail everyday waiting!!!


----------



## Mrs Peel

Hallo,
Are these authentic, please?  TIA as always!


----------



## javaboo

Mrs Peel said:


> Hallo,
> Are these authentic, please?  TIA as always!



I don't see the link


----------



## Mrs Peel

javaboo said:


> I don't see the link


 
Oops!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-Chr...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

TIA as always!


----------



## javaboo

Mrs Peel said:


> Oops!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-Christian-Louboutin-shoes-3-sizes-available_W0QQitemZ190273856385QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item190273856385&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> TIA as always!



Doesn't look good, they need more pictures but they are selling 3 different sizes too! If you look at their feedback they have sold many pairs of the same shoes. Its a  for me.


----------



## designermummy

Mrs Peel said:


> Oops!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-new-Christian-Louboutin-shoes-3-sizes-available_W0QQitemZ190273856385QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item190273856385&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> TIA as always!


 

These shoes are fake!! The seller has had the listings pulled numerous times this week, they were using the wholesale website pics but have relisted tonight with their own pics.


----------



## dreachick2384

Hello Hello! 

Can you ladies look at these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200288099392

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110324404983

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Hello Hello!
> 
> Can you ladies look at these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200288099392
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110324404983
> 
> Thanks!



First is fake, second looks good.


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> First is fake, second looks good.


 
Thanks, as always.


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1308
Authentic or not? TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good!


----------



## Cerina

Thank you Laureen, I have asked the seller for pics of the sole, and will buy them if they look good


----------



## mama b

mama b said:


> Authentic Bourges?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140288608052&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 

Any thoughts on these ladies?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay to me, but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## Mrs Peel

designermummy said:


> These shoes are fake!! The seller has had the listings pulled numerous times this week, they were using the wholesale website pics but have relisted tonight with their own pics.


 

Thanks javaboo & designermummy.  Just as well as I am supposed to be on a shoe ban.


----------



## mama b

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look okay to me, but wait for a second opinion.


 
Thanks laurenthemean (gorgeous CL collection).  I asked where she got them and she said a sample sale and doesn't have the original receipt.  I hate that she only has 30 something feedback. 

Ill wait to see if anyone else has an opinion on the Bourges.


----------



## jehovahrapha

hi pls help to authenciate this pair of louboutins pls!! thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120348659848


----------



## ally143

jehovahrapha said:


> hi pls help to authenciate this pair of louboutins pls!! thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120348659848


 
Those look ok to me, but wait for someone else to give their opinion :okay:


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look okay to me, but wait for a second opinion.



Look good



jehovahrapha said:


> hi pls help to authenciate this pair of louboutins pls!! thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120348659848



Looks good too


----------



## jehovahrapha

yay!! thanks all!! i'm gonna buy this as a bday present for myself!! wow ally143 your loubutins are so pretty!!!


----------



## ally143

jehovahrapha said:


> yay!! thanks all!! i'm gonna buy this as a bday present for myself!! wow ally143 your loubutins are so pretty!!!


 
thanks! :shame:


----------



## shoes1

Hello Ladies

Really want to place a bid for these but can someone please authenticate them first?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Thank you.


----------



## lolitablue

shoes1 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Really want to place a bid for these but can someone please authenticate them first?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Satin-Heels-Size-38-7_W0QQitemZ170286802109QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item170286802109&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Thank you.


 
Ask for more pictures and what is "worn twice" for the Seller.


----------



## shoes1

Thank you. I have done so will post the pics if/when the seller send them to me.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PLATFORMS-WITH-CRYSTALS-size-6-39_W0QQitemZ290282814502QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item290282814502&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Maria270382

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Super-Christi...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318

Genuine?

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good!


----------



## annadand

Any opinion on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/EPIC-nbw-Christ...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
TIA!!


----------



## Speedah

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Help! It ends soon!


----------



## Speedah

annadand said:


> Any opinion on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EPIC-nbw-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-NEW_W0QQitemZ160303589971QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160303589971&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> TIA!!




I think these were discussed a few pages ago...something about the seller re-using the pics from where they bought it from.

I think that was the one but I'm not positive.


----------



## lulabee

Speedah said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Must-See_W0QQitemZ220325824902QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Help! It ends soon!


 I don't think this style has been faked.


----------



## lulabee

Speedah said:


> I think these were discussed a few pages ago...something about the seller re-using the pics from where they bought it from.
> 
> I think that was the one but I'm not positive.


 If anyone's considering them I'd ask for more pics for sure.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello super LOUBOUTIN'S
What do you think of this ? good or not. Thanks a lot for your 
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=360116398535&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023


----------



## lulabee

jopapeto said:


> Hello super LOUBOUTIN'S
> What do you think of this ? good or not. Thanks a lot for your
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360116398535&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023


 These look good.


----------



## noah8077

i4.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/23/7c/3852_2.JPG
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMAZING-LOUBOUT...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Wanted to post in HTF if real


----------



## Speedah

They look good to me. Maybe a few more pictures if there's time since they're a tad dark.


----------



## Speedah

Thoughts on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## dreachick2384

How do these look? And do they look to be in good enough shape to warrant the price? Leather looks a bit wrinkled. Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110324741815


----------



## javaboo

Speedah said:


> Thoughts on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SLINGBACK-BLACK-HEELS-SHOES-40_W0QQitemZ140289169641QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA!



Good



dreachick2384 said:


> How do these look? And do they look to be in good enough shape to warrant the price? Leather looks a bit wrinkled. Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110324741815



Good


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Javaboo


----------



## dancer1

Please authenticate.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dancer1

please authenticate.
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

dancer1 said:


> Please authenticate.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-patent-black-pump-heel_W0QQitemZ220327393550QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220327393550&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318





dancer1 said:


> please authenticate.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-DECOLTISSIMO-37-5_W0QQitemZ290281670946QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290281670946&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Both of these looks good to me


----------



## dancer1

Thank you


----------



## lilmissb

Are these real? They're so cute if they are! And I've found another one to put on my want list!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## Miss.Peke

I know its a bit late, i.e. I purchased them, but could you ladies authenticate these for me TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=310108849034


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## Miss.Peke

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## Speedah

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luxlover/items/Christian_Louboutin_Glitter_Pumps

These look fake. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ick.


----------



## Speedah

lol. 'Nuf said, Lauren.


----------



## lulabee

Speedah said:


> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luxlover/items/Christian_Louboutin_Glitter_Pumps
> 
> These look fake. Can someone confirm this?


 Did you report these to Bonanzle as fakes??


----------



## miceju

can anyone help me with these?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-PUMPS_W0QQitemZ280292975413QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280292975413&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Blac...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Thanks


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PLATFORMS-WITH-CRYSTALS-size-6-39_W0QQitemZ290282814502QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item290282814502&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Speedah

lulabee said:


> Did you report these to Bonanzle as fakes??



I'm brand spankin' new to Bonanzle (I first visited yesterday) so I'll do that now that I know.


----------



## ElleDior

How about these Orniron boots?


http://www.tradera.com/NYHET_Christian_Louboutin_Orniron_ankle_boots_-auktion-80153831

Thanks again


----------



## lv_luva

Are these authentic? Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

miceju said:


> can anyone help me with these?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-PUMPS_W0QQitemZ280292975413QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280292975413&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Blac...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> Thanks



Not sure about the first, but the second are fake.



savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PLATFORMS-WITH-CRYSTALS-size-6-39_W0QQitemZ290282814502QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item290282814502&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Wait for a second opinion, but they look okay so far.



ElleDior said:


> How about these Orniron boots?
> 
> 
> http://www.tradera.com/NYHET_Christian_Louboutin_Orniron_ankle_boots_-auktion-80153831
> 
> Thanks again



Fake.



lv_luva said:


> Are these authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318



I think these are okay, but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## savvysgirl

Sadly they arent my size ^^^ 

But i didnt realise they did them with diamantes


----------



## lv_luva

laureenthemean said:


> Not sure about the first, but the second are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for a second opinion, but they look okay so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are okay, but wait for a second opinion.



Thanks Laureen. Can I get a second opinion please?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

lv_luva said:


> Thanks Laureen. Can I get a second opinion please? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...3A1|240%3A1318


 These look ok to me but they are the Rolande not Rolando.


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Those look fake and the seller's FB isn't great (although I can't read it- the % is kind of low for being under 100 ratings).

I'd ask for more pics just to be sure


----------



## JetSetGo!

lv_luva said:


> Thanks Laureen. Can I get a second opinion please?  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...3A1|240%3A1318



These look good to me.
She's clearly sold other authentic items, but she also seems to have had one of her previous CL listings removed. Item # 150290347308 It could just be because it is over 90 days, not because of authenticity.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they remove them after a certain amount of time that's sooner than 90 days now, but not sure.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yeah, I think that's it. She's never been noted on the fakes thread, nor was her previous CL listing. I think the Rolandes are fine.


----------



## lulabee

^^I just went on Toolhaus.org to see if I could find out anything on the seller. I did find positive feedback left by both parties in regard to the invalid listing. No where did I see any negs for selling fakes...just problems with sizing.


----------



## lulabee

Speedah said:


> ^^^
> Those look fake and the seller's FB isn't great (although I can't read it- the % is kind of low for being under 100 ratings).
> 
> I'd ask for more pics just to be sure


 Care to PM me and tell me what looks fake about these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Also, feedback ratings are way different now, only based on the past X number of months (can't remember) instead of all of them throughout the member's history.  Plus, neutrals count against feedback now.


----------



## rilokiley

*lv_luva*, the Rolandes look real to me, too.  Laureen, Jet, and lulabee know their stuff!


----------



## lv_luva

Thanks Laureen, Jet, lulabee, & rilokiley!  The price seems like a good deal.  I'm gonna get them!


----------



## Speedah

lulabee said:


> Care to PM me and tell me what looks fake about these?




Woopsie...I had another link open to a pair of boots and I got them mixed up. My bad.  

The Rolandes look real... and friggin' gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

lv_luva said:


> Thanks Laureen, Jet, lulabee, & rilokiley! The price seems like a good deal. I'm gonna get them!


 Did you get them??? I see they've sold.


----------



## socalboo

What do you ladies think about these?  or 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120350009974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.  I think these are an older style, as the only other place i've seen them is bluefly.


----------



## socalboo

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## jopapeto

Hello small size if real
Size 35 and great deals if real
Super beautifull color.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good, very pretty!


----------



## lv_luva

yup, lulabee, that's me!


----------



## neonnoelle

Bad picture, but how do these look?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320325497830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Definitely get more pictures but they look good from what I can tell.


----------



## lulabee

neonnoelle said:


> Bad picture, but how do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320325497830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


 These do not look good to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

neonnoelle said:


> Bad picture, but how do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320325497830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011



Fake.


----------



## Speedah

neonnoelle said:


> Bad picture, but how do these look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320325497830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011




Can you ladies PM me as to why you think they're fake?
I think I see why now but I should've kept my mouth shut...er...fingers off the keyboard...as I'm not too familiar with this style. ush:

TIA


----------



## lulabee

I put the Mad Marys in the fakes thread awhile ago.


----------



## neonnoelle

Ah, darn it. Too good to be true. Could you share what makes them fakes? Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What about these my lovely CL soldiers? I tell you they are getting good with the angles of the pics now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...4564QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely ask for more pictures, especially from the side.


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What about these my lovely CL soldiers? I tell you they are getting good with the angles of the pics now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-LEATHER-STILETTOS_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63889QQihZ011QQitemZ320325054564QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


 They are getting tricky aren't they? The tissue paper blob stuffed into the shoe is in my way!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes they are getting tricky. It is hard to tell because some people do not want to pay the fees and then some know what angles to shoot! Ugh! The seller may think I have some fetish or something since I asked for all types of extra pics. LOL!


----------



## lulabee

^^LMAO! Did you ask him to take modeling pics?


----------



## lawgirl78

Real? I've asked for more pics but am still waiting

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Prive-Peeptoe-37-7_W0QQitemZ250343471567QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250343471567&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1209%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## gardencita

Hi everyone!!

Would you mind taking a look a these miminettes  ???

Please help me! I bought them from a trusted seller, have them authenticated before, but IRL something looks bad .

Thanks so much in advance!!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay to me, are you worried about something in particular?


----------



## rilokiley

lawgirl78 said:


> Real? I've asked for more pics but am still waiting
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Prive-Peeptoe-37-7_W0QQitemZ250343471567QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250343471567&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1209%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50




Real.  These are on my watch list, too- I really wanted to do a BIN, but the seller said no ush:


----------



## gardencita

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look okay to me, are you worried about something in particular?


 
Thanks so much! 

Please, take a look at these 2 pictures; the heel of one of the shoes is smooth, as I guess they should be, but the one in the pictures is awful  I really don't know how to describe what I mean  I mean where "the shoe attaches to the heel" ?

TIA


----------



## sakura

rilokiley said:


> Real.  These are on my watch list, too- I really wanted to do a BIN, but the seller said no ush:



I don't see a platform so I don't think they are VPs.  Maybe they are Yoyos?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely Yoyos.


----------



## laureenthemean

gardencita said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Please, take a look at these 2 pictures; the heel of one of the shoes is smooth, as I guess they should be, but the one in the pictures is awful  I really don't know how to describe what I mean  I mean where "the shoe attaches to the heel" ?
> 
> TIA



I see what you mean.  I think that's just a quality control issue, not a question of authenticity.  I would contact the seller about it if they did not disclose the defect in the auction.


----------



## fashionLOVE

**if this is not allowed please delete***

QUESTION---  where can I write what cl's i have up on ebay? i am not sure if this is allowed thats why i am not writing anything here but i have a pair that is ending in 45 min and would lvoe mroe exposure.

if anyone can help.. id appreciate it!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lulabee said:


> ^^LMAO! Did you ask him to take modeling pics?



Yes, I did, but with the clothes on please!! LOL! JK


----------



## laureenthemean

fashionLOVE said:


> **if this is not allowed please delete***
> 
> QUESTION---  where can I write what cl's i have up on ebay? i am not sure if this is allowed thats why i am not writing anything here but i have a pair that is ending in 45 min and would lvoe mroe exposure.
> 
> if anyone can help.. id appreciate it!!



You're not allowed to promote your own auctions, sorry.


----------



## fashionLOVE

ok thanks-- i wasnt sure!


----------



## rilokiley

sakura said:


> I don't see a platform so I don't think they are VPs.  Maybe they are Yoyos?




Yeah I know they are Yoyos.  I want a nude so badly that I was willing to "settle" for the Yoyo


----------



## YaYa3

*rilo,* don't settle.  your beloved nude VPs will show up.  remember L&A?  don't give up, girl!


----------



## gardencita

laureenthemean said:


> I see what you mean. I think that's just a quality control issue, not a question of authenticity. I would contact the seller about it if they did not disclose the defect in the auction.


 
Thanks so much Laureen!! Do you think I'm being too picky? I payed a lot $399 since I really wanted those shoes! and that was not disclosed; they were listed as new, no other information.

Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Speedah said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-patent-ink-very-prive-size-40-5_W0QQitemZ110326911660QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!


 
these look good to me


----------



## Speedah

Yay! Thanks! With live.com and the other cash back place with the cookie logo I don't feel so bad about BIN.


----------



## rilokiley

aw, thanks *YaYa*!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Speedah said:


> Yay! Thanks! With live.com and t*he other cash back place with the cookie logo* I don't feel so bad about BIN.



Um, do share! What cookie logo?!


----------



## laureenthemean

gardencita said:


> Thanks so much Laureen!! Do you think I'm being too picky? I payed a lot $399 since I really wanted those shoes! and that was not disclosed; they were listed as new, no other information.
> 
> Thanks!



No, I don't think you're being too picky at all.  I would ask the seller about giving a partial or full refund.  You might want to post in the ebay forum to get some more advice.


----------



## BellaBoo

Hey everyone-
What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270314471374


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  I don't think that style was faked.


----------



## BellaBoo

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ270318264208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270318264208&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ylime

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ270318264208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270318264208&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Fake.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thought so .. thank you!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

ylime said:


> Fake.


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but authentic CLs never seem to have the little folded bit of leather across the top back of the heel and the fakes always do. Is this a tell-tale feature of fakes?


----------



## miceju

laureenthemean said:


> Not sure about the first, but the second are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for a second opinion, but they look okay so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are okay, but wait for a second opinion.


 

Thanks just wasn't sure


----------



## meggyg8r

What do you girls think about these?  Something just doesn't seem right.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Studded-Ariella-boots-38_W0QQitemZ220330457805QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220330457805&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ylime

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but authentic CLs never seem to have the little folded bit of leather across the top back of the heel and the fakes always do. Is this a tell-tale feature of fakes?



The reason I could tell they were fake was the profile of the shoes. I don't know that much about fake vs. authentic shoes to notice the small details, but for me, it's usually the profile that gives it away.

Specific issues of authenticity aren't really openly discussed just because there are some lurkers who may find the information useful, but if you have any specific questions, you could always PM some of the ladies here as they are very knowledgeable about these type of things.


----------



## Prinsessa

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Authentic?


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ270318264208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270318264208&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

What are your thoughts on these. I have a good idea but want to be sure


----------



## miceju

^ I say fake


----------



## lulabee

Prinsessa said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ron-Ron-Pumps-Shoes-Heels-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ130275951413QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130275951413&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Authentic?


 These look good.


----------



## lulabee

meggyg8r said:


> What do you girls think about these? Something just doesn't seem right.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Studded-Ariella-boots-38_W0QQitemZ220330457805QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220330457805&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These do not look good to me.


----------



## lulabee

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but authentic CLs never seem to have the little folded bit of leather across the top back of the heel and the fakes always do. Is this a tell-tale feature of fakes?


 No, the tab is not a tell tale feature of fakes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What about these my lovely CL soldiers? I tell you they are getting good with the angles of the pics now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...4564QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported



It's best the wait for more pix, as I know you are, but I think these look good so far. My tell-tales are not present.


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> What do you girls think about these?  Something just doesn't seem right.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Studded-Ariella-boots-38_W0QQitemZ220330457805QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220330457805&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Totally Fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Prinsessa said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> Authentic?



Perfecto!


----------



## miceju

Prinsessa said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ron-Ron-Pumps-Shoes-Heels-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ130275951413QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130275951413&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Authentic?


 
they look good to me


----------



## Leefi

hello ladies,
i just bought these tan eel decolettes off ebay for an absolute steal but now that i'm holding them in my hand i'm not sure they're authentic...i've never seen eel decolettes in real life so i'm not 100% sure about how they're supposed to look like...the eel skin however is very nice...i'm confused!
so sorry for the crappy pictures, but i lost my digital camera a couple of months ago so i had to make do with the blackberry!

if you need any other pictures please let me know!! thanks so much for your help!! 
oh and the dustbag on the right is the one i've just received


----------



## lulabee

Leefi said:


> hello ladies,
> i just bought these tan eel decolettes off ebay for an absolute steal but now that i'm holding them in my hand i'm not sure they're authentic...i've never seen eel decolettes in real life so i'm not 100% sure about how they're supposed to look like...the eel skin however is very nice...i'm confused!
> so sorry for the crappy pictures, but i lost my digital camera a couple of months ago so i had to make do with the blackberry!
> 
> if you need any other pictures please let me know!! thanks so much for your help!!
> oh and the dustbag on the right is the one i've just received


 These look ok to me.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Red-Rolando-Pump-39_W0QQitemZ130276191380QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130276191380&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
These look all wrong to me, however just making sure before I report.
 Could it just be the photos?


----------



## fleurdelys

lawgirl78 said:


> Real? I've asked for more pics but am still waiting
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Patent-Prive-Peeptoe-37-7_W0QQitemZ250343471567QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250343471567&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1209%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



These were already authenticated but I asked for more pictures and the seller said she didn't have more pictures and that those she posted were accurate...
Should we be suspicious of sellers that won't send more pics?


----------



## JuneHawk

Can someone have a quick look at these?  For some reason they look a bit off in that second picture (too pointed?) but I'd like a second opinion. TiA!  FYI, if they are good, I am interested in them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## lulabee

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Red-Rolando-Pump-39_W0QQitemZ130276191380QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130276191380&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> These look all wrong to me, however just making sure before I report.
> Could it just be the photos?


 I think I've seen these pics before?  I'm not at all sure that these are not stolen pics.


----------



## pursemonkey

How do these look? TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110323794293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## lulabee

pursemonkey said:


> How do these look? TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110323794293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


 These look ok so far... to be sure I would ask for more pics of the profile with the shoes standing up.


----------



## pursemonkey

lulabee said:


> These look ok so far... to be sure I would ask for more pics of the profile with the shoes standing up.



Thanks! I'll message the seller.


----------



## lulabee

JuneHawk said:


> Can someone have a quick look at these? For some reason they look a bit off in that second picture (too pointed?) but I'd like a second opinion. TiA! FYI, if they are good, I am interested in them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-38-8-Declic-Brand-New-NR_W0QQitemZ320325096862QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320325096862&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


 June these actually look ok to me. Believe me when I say the fake Declics are _very_ noticeably fake. I'd wait for other opinions just to be sure though.


----------



## JuneHawk

I should know, I own 4 pairs but for some reason the toebox looks too pointy in that second shot.  Maybe it's just the angle.  I have seen some dreadful Declic fakes though so if these are fake, they are good ones!


----------



## tuvili

Hi, ladies!  How do these look??

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## laureenthemean

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Red-Rolando-Pump-39_W0QQitemZ130276191380QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130276191380&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> These look all wrong to me, however just making sure before I report.
> Could it just be the photos?



I think the photos might be stolen, which is why they are so small.



JuneHawk said:


> Can someone have a quick look at these?  For some reason they look a bit off in that second picture (too pointed?) but I'd like a second opinion. TiA!  FYI, if they are good, I am interested in them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



These are fine.



pursemonkey said:


> How do these look? TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110323794293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001



These look okay.



tuvili said:


> Hi, ladies!  How do these look??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



These are good.


----------



## tuvili

Thanks again, Laureen!


----------



## lv_luva

What do you ladies think of these?  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220330697517&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## lv_luva

Thanks again Laureen!


----------



## handbagaddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250343467660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Sorry..don't know if this has been posted.  Also, should I ask for more pictures?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're okay; the other CLs she has for sale look good too.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Studded-blk-wedge-ankle-boots-40_W0QQitemZ120347315767QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item120347315767&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.


----------



## JetSetGo!

:urock: ^^^


----------



## Speedah

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260331425273&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.


----------



## Leefi

lulabee said:


> These look ok to me.



thank you! after a couple hours of wear and looking at them , they seem fine to me too i think all the fakes going around got me completely paranoid!!


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Size-6_W0QQitemZ260333670143QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260333670143&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-platform-pumps-so-GORGEOUS-SEXY_W0QQitemZ320325802522QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320325802522&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Both fake. Sorry!


----------



## savvysgirl

No thats good ... i wanted to put them in the fake thread but wanted to check first 

BTW - I saw some sing sings on french ebay a few weeks ago but they were a size 39 otherwise i would have let you know!!


----------



## decembertuesday

Any opinions?  I'm slowly attempting to try and figure fake from real, but it's a very sloooow process.  Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280294931704

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220327867695
(and do these run large?)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're both good.


----------



## decembertuesday

^^Thank you very much.  That was incredibly fast.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Well I've been waiting impatiently for these in the mail, so I'd better double check and make sure they're authentic ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160301494434


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## lorihmatthews

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good.




Great, thanks.

Now if only they would arrive! She says she mailed them priority on the 10th and they're still not here yet.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I hope she gives you a tracking number or something, and I hope you get your shoes soon!


----------



## lorihmatthews

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I hope she gives you a tracking number or something, and I hope you get your shoes soon!



I have a tracking number, but the USPS website only says: U.S. Postal Service has received electronic notification from our Automated Postal Center (APC) in STAFFORD, TX 77477 on December 10, 2008 to expect your shipment for mailing.


----------



## lulabee

lorihmatthews said:


> I have a tracking number, but the USPS website only says: U.S. Postal Service has received electronic notification from our Automated Postal Center (APC) in STAFFORD, TX 77477 on December 10, 2008 to expect your shipment for mailing.


 For some reason sometimes the site doesn't update until the item has already been delivered.


----------



## YaYa3

*lori*, i've had the same experience with tracking through USPS.  sometimes they don't even update the tracking on their website.  hang in there.  your shoes will probably show up before there's a update online.  AND, they're going from texas to california and you know how the mail service can be, especially this time of year!  good luck!  i hope you get them very soon.


----------



## YaYa3

oops.  sorry ... lulabee beat me to it!


----------



## lv_luva

Are these authentic? Good deal for the price? Please advise! Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/1K-CHRISTIAN-LO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look okay.


----------



## BunnyLee

Are these authentic? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160305339676&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

Thanks in advance for any help with these!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are okay.


----------



## BunnyLee

Thanks!


----------



## I-shop

Is this authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190274446368

Thanks!


----------



## TresChic35

Are my C'est Moi booties authentic?


----------



## TresChic35

I got them from a reputable boutique, but after seeing fake items in department stores and such...I really don't trust anyone anymore!

Is it me or is the lettering a bit off?


----------



## javaboo

I-shop said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190274446368
> 
> Thanks!



These are good. I also have these and I love the color!

TresChic: The booties looks good too


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Shoes-size-5-5_W0QQitemZ110327375295QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item110327375295&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## javaboo

Savvy: Those are fake


----------



## savvysgirl

Fab, thank you


----------



## shoegal87

what about these?
http://cgi.ebay.nl/christian-loubou...14&_trkparms=72:1399|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

^*shoegal87 *they look weird. Don't know if it's just me but some of the pics look like someone else's. Plus the shoe looks different in diff pics??? Wait for the experts though.


----------



## lulabee

shoegal87 said:


> what about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/christian-louboutin-rolando-in-electrc-blue-pumps-38_W0QQitemZ180314271625QQcmdZViewItemQQptZNL_Schoenen_voor_haar_1?hash=item180314271625&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1399|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> TIA!


 The first and third pics are stolen. The other pics show fake Rolandos.


----------



## shoegal87

thank you!


----------



## ellewoods

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

How about these ladies?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## TresChic35

Any other opinions on my booties?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look good to me too.


----------



## TresChic35

Thanks javaboo and laureenthemean!


----------



## lilmissb

Think they're ok as the seller is ok but just wanted to check

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## caterpillar

how about these?

http://i23.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/24/f1/bd5b_1.JPG

http://i1.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/24/f1/c6ee_1.JPG

does anyone know what the style name is called? seller has 38 feedback but is all positive.


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Think they're ok as the seller is ok but just wanted to check
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Looks okay, but I could have sworn this seller sold another pair.  Not necessarily suspicious, though.



caterpillar said:


> how about these?
> 
> http://i23.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/24/f1/bd5b_1.JPG
> 
> http://i1.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/24/f1/c6ee_1.JPG
> 
> does anyone know what the style name is called? seller has 38 feedback but is all positive.



I think these are the Passmule, with a low heel, in rose gold.  I believe archygirl has them, possibly the higher heel, though.


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> Think they're ok as the seller is ok but just wanted to check
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-New-36_W0QQitemZ250344515295QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250344515295&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Good.



caterpillar said:


> how about these?
> 
> http://i23.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/24/f1/bd5b_1.JPG
> 
> http://i1.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/24/f1/c6ee_1.JPG
> 
> does anyone know what the style name is called? seller has 38 feedback but is all positive.



Good and I think they are called Passmule


----------



## javaboo

Ooops didn't see Laureen's posting. They did just sell the nude prive with gold tips and I think this is a TPF member and she's selling all her shoes off or something.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen & java, I think Corsie snapped up a pair of 35.5 nude/gold from her last week or the week before? I might check her feedback.

edit: whoops! missed yours java!!!


----------



## cincojumper8

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300281474597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Thank you so much!


----------



## rilokiley

^ They don't look good to me.


----------



## javaboo

cincojumper8 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300281474597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## cincojumper8

thanks, ugh.


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> Looks okay, but I could have sworn this seller sold another pair.  Not necessarily suspicious, though.



I just checked &#8211; it was a 35.5. All her listings look good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

cincojumper8 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300281474597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> Thank you so much!



This seller and her listings have been posted in the fakes thread.


----------



## gardencita

Hi everyone!!

Would you mind checking these shoes?

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230293966087


----------



## rilokiley

^ They look good.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I agree.  That seller has sold authentic before as well.


----------



## lvpiggy

egads.  of this, i am not a fan.  i'll leave the final judgement to our authenticating experts . . . but . . .  IMHO . . . 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=5&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hey girlie!  We've decided they look good.


----------



## lv_luva

How are these? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look okay.


----------



## cincojumper8

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170287462719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=007

Hope they are, I already bought them


----------



## javaboo

cincojumper8 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170287462719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=007
> 
> Hope they are, I already bought them


  Looks good


----------



## cincojumper8

Thanks!


----------



## cincojumper8

this pair: http://i9.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/25/26/a8d2_1.JPG
http://i22.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/25/26/aa71_1.JPG
http://i9.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/25/26/a8d2_1.JPG

and this pair?

http://www.ssb3.net/users/47678/dsp_shana1.jpg
http://www.ssb3.net/users/47678/dsp_shana2.jpg

thanks for all your help!!


----------



## javaboo

cincojumper8 said:


> this pair: http://i9.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/25/26/a8d2_1.JPG
> http://i22.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/25/26/aa71_1.JPG
> http://i9.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/25/26/a8d2_1.JPG
> 
> and this pair?
> 
> http://www.ssb3.net/users/47678/dsp_shana1.jpg
> http://www.ssb3.net/users/47678/dsp_shana2.jpg
> 
> thanks for all your help!!



The first one is fake and the second one I've never seen this style but don't think its been faked.


----------



## aeross

How about these 2 ladies ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Shoes-36-5_W0QQitemZ150316724343QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150316724343&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ160305479712QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item160305479712&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## miceju

^ great minds think alike aeross! was just about to post them here. My gut instinct is fake...


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^
The second pair is definitely fake. 

I'd wait for another opinion on the first. She says she got them on eBay but doesn't have any feedback for them.


----------



## tuvili

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^
> The second pair is definitely fake.
> 
> I'd wait for another opinion on the first. She says she got them on eBay but doesn't have any feedback for them.


 
The fact they're a .5 size confuses me. I don't often see fake BB's with half sizes. I want to say real yet it's rare to find them on ebay at that price


----------



## laureenthemean

tuvili said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Fake.


----------



## tuvili

laureenthemean said:


> Fake.



Thanks, Laureen.  That's what I thought.


----------



## loveshoesintx

http://www.91handbags.com/christian-louboutin-black-lambskin-leather-rolando-p-1101.html

http://www.91handbags.com/christian-louboutin-pigalle-pumps-black-p-960.html

Are either of these real?  Is this wesbite a sham?


----------



## rilokiley

^ Fake


----------



## loveshoesintx

Thanks, rilokiley.  It seemed to good to be true.


----------



## corsie

lilmissb said:


> Thanks Laureen & java, I think Corsie snapped up a pair of 35.5 nude/gold from her last week or the week before? I might check her feedback.
> 
> edit: whoops! missed yours java!!!



I didn't win them


----------



## thunderlegs

fake?

http://www.91handbags.com/christian-louboutin-pigalle-pumps-black-p-960.html


----------



## rilokiley

^ Someone just posted that website.  Fake


----------



## thunderlegs

http://www.91handbags.com/christian-louboutin-pigalle-pumps-black-p-960.html


fake?


----------



## thunderlegs

oops sowwy


----------



## lilmissb

corsie said:


> I didn't win them




Awwwww!!!!   Sorry to hear that. Well it seems all the boutiques are getting in their nudes just in time for Christmas so you can always get it retail if you want to spend that kind of money.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-PEEPTOE-SIZE-40-EUR-7-UK_W0QQitemZ110327911256QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item110327911256&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Fake right?


----------



## rilokiley

^ Does not look good to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-PEEPTOE-SIZE-40-EUR-7-UK_W0QQitemZ110327911256QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item110327911256&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Fake right?



Definitely fake.


----------



## savvysgirl

Fab, thanks Rilo & Laureen. I'll list them in the fakes thread.

How about these ones? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Louboutin-Slingbacks-Never-Worn-Size-40_W0QQitemZ110328019391QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item110328019391&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are okay, though they're the NP 70, not the Architek.  I have yet to see any lower heels faked, though it's not impossible, of course.


----------



## Bitstuff

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are okay, though they're the NP 70, not the Architek.  I have yet to see any lower heels faked, though it's not impossible, of course.



Agreed. I'd go as far as to say that the seller seems honest; if those are fake then they're being sold unknowingly.


----------



## savvysgirl

I thought they were lower than Archtiek.Thanks Laureen


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Shoes-36-5_W0QQitemZ150316724343QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150316724343&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those pictures are probably stolen.


----------



## savvysgirl

Worth reporting?


----------



## laureenthemean

Yeah, stolen pictures aren't allowed on ebay.  I also highly doubt the shoes are authentic.


----------



## loveshoesintx

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Scissor-Girl-Black-Shoes-895-37-7_W0QQitemZ150316612002QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150316612002&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting

Just a stolen pic or do you think this is reputable?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would never buy from anyone with just stock pictures.  You should ask the seller for real pictures.


----------



## neonnoelle

These?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290283688837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

I'm also wondering if the silver stud version fits exactly the same as the gold/silver stud version?


----------



## loveshoesintx

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARMADILLO-SIZE-7_W0QQitemZ270319344671QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270319344671&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Real deal?  They are used but don't seem to be in bad condition at all...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are okay.  The other CLs she's selling are real as well.


----------



## neonnoelle

neonnoelle said:


> These?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290283688837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> 
> I'm also wondering if the silver stud version fits exactly the same as the gold/silver stud version?



Gentle bump.


----------



## LoubouLush

Sorry if already done, couldn't see them

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-New-36_W0QQitemZ250344515295QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250344515295&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Ooh massive link sorry!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^These have been authenticated before.  They're okay.


----------



## rilokiley

^ Authentic.


----------



## YaYa3

how about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270318052042&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123


----------



## javaboo

YaYa3 said:


> how about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270318052042&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123



Looks good, you can get rid of the mark with magic eraser I think.


----------



## rilokiley

*Yaya*, just in case you didn't already know, those are the Decollete and not the Declic like the listing says.


----------



## YaYa3

*rilo,*  REALLY?


----------



## rilokiley

Yes?

lol, I hope you're not being sarcastic... :shame:


----------



## sakura

Yes, those are Decolletes.  I have them in that color.


----------



## YaYa3

rilokiley said:


> Yes?
> 
> lol, I hope you're not being sarcastic... :shame:


oh, no, *rilo,* i'm not being sarcastic AT ALL!  i was just disappointed at myself for not seeing it without help.    i would have bought them thinking was was getting declics!  

and i thank you for pointing it out to me!


----------



## rilokiley

hehe, sometimes its hard to tell over the internet if people are being sarcastic.  Hugs to you, too!  I hope you had a great birthday


----------



## neonnoelle

neonnoelle said:


> These?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290283688837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



Still didn't see a verdict on these studded ariellas? TIA!


----------



## madamefifi

I know I am on a ban, but.....authenticate, please!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hmm, can't tell from those pictures.


----------



## lulabee

Laureen, java, any thoughts on the Minibouts?

nikiho


----------



## lv_luva

Please tell me these are authentic??? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## thunderlegs

fake? : /

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250333296712&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## rilokiley

*lv_luva*- looks good to me

*thunderlegs*-  that seller is reputable


----------



## thunderlegs

yayee!!  thanks


----------



## neonnoelle

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290283688837&ssPa  geName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

Still waiting on help with these.......they end today. thank you!


----------



## rilokiley

^ Sorry I am not familiar with that style.  They don't scream fake to me though.


----------



## lulabee

neonnoelle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290283688837&ssPa geName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> 
> Still waiting on help with these.......they end today. thank you!


 These look ok to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

lulabee said:


> Laureen, java, any thoughts on the Minibouts?
> 
> nikiho



Hm, it's a tough call.  I need more pictures to say for sure.  They mostly look okay, but there are a few things that look suspicious.


----------



## neonnoelle

Thank you rilokiley and lulubee!
xo


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, it's a tough call. I need more pictures to say for sure. They mostly look okay, but there are a few things that look suspicious.


 I agree. Her other shoes look ok but I'm not sure about these at all.


----------



## dreachick2384

A few pairs to ponder....I am dying for a pair of nudes (and some other fun things  Thanks, I know there are a ton of shoes below! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140289031292

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220331990096

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290283997547

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220332401521

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350141759452


----------



## rilokiley

^ They look ok to me.


----------



## dreachick2384

rilokiley said:


> ^ They look ok to me.


 
Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Agreed!


----------



## loveshoesintx

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180315070236&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Real?  Yes, in France.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## loveshoesintx

Thanks, Laureen.  I think I am finally learning this...


----------



## misty2

Hi I am new to this forum please could someone authenticate these shoes 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220331431847

they are the the blue ones not the ones in the picture - I have emailed the vendor and asked for more photos of the real shoes but had no reply
 many thanks


----------



## rilokiley

^ I would definitely not bid unless he sends you pics that you can then get authenticated here.  Those are all stock photos.


----------



## lulabee

^^ITA with rilo! Ask for more pics.


----------



## misty2

Ok many thanks


----------



## dancer1

Pleas authenticate.


http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Voltige-open-toe-pump-SZ-7-5M_W0QQitemZ230314526603QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230314526603&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rilokiley

^ I don't think that style was ever faked.  I think you're ok!


----------



## lulabee

dancer1 said:


> Pleas authenticate.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Voltige-open-toe-pump-SZ-7-5M_W0QQitemZ230314526603QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230314526603&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These look fine to me and totally gorgeous!


----------



## dancer1

^^thank you for the prompt responses.


----------



## dancer1

Please authenticate.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Size-37-5-Yoyospina-blue-Christian-Louboutin-heels_W0QQitemZ260334182412QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260334182412&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

^^Looks good.


----------



## sakura

These look good to me, but I wanted to check:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## dancer1

One more. And what would be reasonable high bid for a pair of these used CLs?
thank you.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250343467660


----------



## lulabee

sakura said:


> These look good to me, but I wanted to check:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YO-YO-ZEPPA-WHITE-PATENT-7-5_W0QQitemZ220332414223QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220332414223&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 These look fine to me.


----------



## lulabee

dancer1 said:


> One more. And what would be reasonable high bid for a pair of these used CLs?
> thank you.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250343467660


 These look fine to me. As far as a high bid..I guess it depends on how much you want them. You could also use a sniping service and wait till the end of the auction so you don't get stuck in a bidding war.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I agree.  Also, the gray patent Decolletes are fairly rare.


----------



## MissCL

is there any way to stop ioffer sellers?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No, ioffer just doesn't care.


----------



## sickness

i dislike ioffer.com.

lotta scams. lotta replicas.

it's a no no for me.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADIES-SHOES-SIZE-41_W0QQitemZ160305737600QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item160305737600&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Hmmm, not sure why i even posted these here!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Fakey McFakenstein


----------



## lulabee

^^Fake


----------



## lulabee

^^LOL Jet!


----------



## savvysgirl

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^Fakey McFakenstein


 
Haha, yes i'm sorry i even wasted posting space on these ones esp.

Where do people get their hideous fakes from????


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> Haha, yes i'm sorry i even wasted posting space on these ones esp.
> 
> Where do people get their hideous fakes from????


 Don't be sorry! It's better safe than sorry when you are unsure.


----------



## savvysgirl

lulabee said:


> Don't be sorry! It's better safe than sorry when you are unsure.


 
Thank you!!

I mainly get them authenticted so i know whether to put them in the fakes thread or not ... most of the time i guess right but i dont want to look silly putting genuines in there to be reported!!


----------



## dancer1

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I agree. Also, the gray patent Decolletes are fairly rare.


Thank you. Good to know since I'm new to CLs.


----------



## alic99

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SOCK-70-MARY-JANES-PUMPS-SHOES-NUDE_W0QQitemZ230315171118QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230315171118&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Are these ok?


----------



## dancer1

lulabee said:


> These look fine to me. As far as a high bid..I guess it depends on how much you want them. You could also use a sniping service and wait till the end of the auction so you don't get stuck in a bidding war.


 Thank you.  I don't mind the bidding part, I just wasn't sure of what is reasonable for pre-owned shoes.


----------



## rilokiley

*alic99*- good


----------



## alic99

rilokiley said:


> *alic99*- good


 
Thanks rilokiley!!


----------



## gardencita

rilokiley said:


> ^ They look good.


 

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## gardencita

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I agree. That seller has sold authentic before as well.


 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## mama b

mama b said:


> Thanks laurenthemean (gorgeous CL collection). I asked where she got them and she said a sample sale and doesn't have the original receipt. I hate that she only has 30 something feedback.
> 
> Ill wait to see if anyone else has an opinion on the Bourges.


 
Do any of you regular Ebayers think 31 feedback is a definate NONO to buy from??

Here is the original link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Well, it's a risk b/c she only has feedback for two items as a seller, but they are positive, at least.  Was she quick in getting back to you and polite with her response?  That would influence my decision to buy as well.  Also, it says that Paypal will protect you as a buyer.


----------



## ym265

i would definitely buy from someone with 31 as long as they've been on ebay a while and no negative feedback.

are these fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-Zeppa-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ260334210747QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260334210747&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Bagzilla

Pls help me authenticate these. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-Christian-Lo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good.


----------



## laureenthemean

ym265 said:


> i would definitely buy from someone with 31 as long as they've been on ebay a while and no negative feedback.
> 
> are these fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Yoyo-Zeppa-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ260334210747QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260334210747&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



These don't look good to me.


----------



## mama b

Yes she was polite and responded to my many questions.  She said she didn't even know CL's were faked, so she said she would guarantee authenticity. hmmm..what to do....Thanks for all your advice ladies.


----------



## ym265

thanks laureen.  that was my (nonexpert) hunch as well.

what about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Pewter-39_W0QQitemZ280295793527QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280295793527&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.


----------



## Bagzilla

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Both look good.



Thanks!!


----------



## lv_luva

Are these authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:200


----------



## Aurora

I am freaking out because the red soles on my rubinovas I got from fleabay seem to be alot darker than my other CLs. Can someone please assure me that they're authentic?

This is the auction and I have taken pictures of the sole and the insole.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270310183385


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look fine.  The soles can be different shades of red.


----------



## laureenthemean

lv_luva said:


> Are these authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:200
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:200
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:200



They all look okay.


----------



## Aurora

Thank you laureenthemean!


----------



## taydev

hi ladies. I know you all can help me. Are these authentic? I know my gut has already given me the answer but I just need verification from my CL gals. the sellers additional information states "I have worn these MANY TIMES..." and "My mom has also borrowed these...". So why does the condition read NIB, the starting bid is $775 and the BIN price is $825?!! there is only one pic pose of the shoe and I dont know if its the lighting but they look more silver glitter than MC. Oh and I hope those arent the dust bags!!! y must these ppl play with my emotions? these CL's are in my top freakn 5! thanks girls I had to vent. http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-GLITT...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-CLASSIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-SIZE-5_W0QQitemZ300281919423QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item300281919423&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 ... fake oui?


----------



## laureenthemean

taydev said:


> hi ladies. I know you all can help me. Are these authentic? I know my gut has already given me the answer but I just need verification from my CL gals. the sellers additional information states "I have worn these MANY TIMES..." and "My mom has also borrowed these...". So why does the condition read NIB, the starting bid is $775 and the BIN price is $825?!! there is only one pic pose of the shoe and I dont know if its the lighting but they look more silver glitter than MC. Oh and I hope those arent the dust bags!!! y must these ppl play with my emotions? these CL's are in my top freakn 5! thanks girls I had to vent. http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-GLITT...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200





savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-CLASSIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-SIZE-5_W0QQitemZ300281919423QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item300281919423&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 ... fake oui?


Both of these are fake.


----------



## misty2

Hi please could someone let me know if these are ok?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

thanks for your help


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## Marisa783

dreachick2384 said:


> A few pairs to ponder....I am dying for a pair of nudes (and some other fun things  Thanks, I know there are a ton of shoes below!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140289031292
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220331990096
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290283997547
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220332401521
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350141759452




Drea, I wouldn't pay over retail for the camel decolletes because Sak's has them.  I know Saks in NYC has them in stock for $595.  Try calling them before you buy them on ebay.


----------



## nymph2106

Hi are these authentic? http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay.


----------



## misty2

thanks laureen


----------



## dreachick2384

Marisa783 said:


> Drea, I wouldn't pay over retail for the camel decolletes because Sak's has them. I know Saks in NYC has them in stock for $595. Try calling them before you buy them on ebay.


 

Thank you so much for the tip! I live in a cornfield about 70 miles west of Chicago, I dont get out much!


----------



## Bagzilla

Are these ok? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...hash=item220329479134&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## Cerina

too cheap bloody marys.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## keya

^ They look good to me.  The Bloody Marys did go on sale.


----------



## Cerina

Ok, good to hear  They are too small for me, so I was never thinking of buying them, but if they were fakes they should be reported. But I guess they are a good deal then Thanks Keya.


----------



## tresjoliex

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Are these authentic?

I have the same shoes and the lining of the shoe on mine is not black, and either is like the bottom of the heel part.


----------



## laureenthemean

The line thing is weird, but other than that, they look fine.


----------



## bambolina

I don't know if these were posted already, but what do you ladies think?
I dunno if it's the angle the pics are taken from, but the peep toe looks... crooked.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Paillette-Very-Prive-Heel-36-5_W0QQitemZ200281834388QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200281834388&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## trulyobsessed

Could someone, authenticate these for me please?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4241&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


TIA!!


----------



## laureenthemean

bambolina said:


> I don't know if these were posted already, but what do you ladies think?
> I dunno if it's the angle the pics are taken from, but the peep toe looks... crooked.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Paillette-Very-Prive-Heel-36-5_W0QQitemZ200281834388QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200281834388&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



I see what you mean, but I think these are good (from the actual pictures, not just assuming b/c of the reputable seller).



trulyobsessed said:


> Could someone, authenticate these for me please?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4241&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> 
> TIA!!


They look okay so far, but I would ask for more pictures.  Also, ask for the size that is actually stamped on the shoe.


----------



## bambolina

Thanks Laureen!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


I thought these looked like a HTF, as long as they are Authentic. Which i believe they are. Thoughts about the shoes themselves would be greatly appreciated. I don't know the style, haven't seen them before.
Thankyou all so much.....
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320326584923


----------



## sinfulgoddess

LAUREENTHEMEAN

OMG, your Avatar Pic, are those shoes you own????
They are insane, or are they the black ones and you made them pink???

From seeing those it's making me want to buy the black ones for sale. Alot of $$$ though. And i don't know how they fit.

WOW


----------



## lulabee

sinfulgoddess said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> I thought these looked like a HTF, as long as they are Authentic. Which i believe they are. Thoughts about the shoes themselves would be greatly appreciated. I don't know the style, haven't seen them before.
> Thankyou all so much.....
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320326584923


 Looks good.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

lulabee said:


> Looks good.



Thanks lulabee. Do you know much about these, are they decollettes??


----------



## lulabee

^^Yes they are the pony Decollete. Gorgeous ones too.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

lulabee said:


> ^^Yes they are the pony Decollete. Gorgeous ones too.



Thanks your the best!!! Merry Christmas..


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> LAUREENTHEMEAN
> 
> OMG, your Avatar Pic, are those shoes you own????
> They are insane, or are they the black ones and you made them pink???
> 
> From seeing those it's making me want to buy the black ones for sale. Alot of $$$ though. And i don't know how they fit.
> 
> WOW


Made them pink in photoshop is what i mean.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh, no, I wish I owned them!  They're from the fall/winter CL Paris link, though I don't know what the link is right now.  I saw them IRL at the SCP boutique and fell in love.


----------



## TaishasMan

Hi there!

Can anyone please tell me if these are authentic?!?

Thank you so very much!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## javaboo

*Laureen*: What size in the Eugenie do you have to take?

*Taishas*: Those look good.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:13|294:50 ... 

Wasn't sure were to ask this but did they really do these in this colour?? I LOVE this colour!!


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-TURQUOISE-ANEMONE-PIGALLE-HEELS-9_W0QQitemZ150316942486QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150316942486&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A13%7C294%3A50 ...
> 
> Wasn't sure were to ask this but did they really do these in this colour?? I LOVE this colour!!



Those are good but we've seen them a few times already. Their auction for the Rolande has one stolen photo because it shows leather while her auction is for patent. 

Yep, they really did those in that color. I love that color too but its impossible to find now.


----------



## Mrs Peel

Hallo,
Are these authentic?  TIA as always!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## carolly88

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160305106580

Are these authentic?


----------



## lolitablue

Mrs Peel said:


> Hallo,
> Are these authentic? TIA as always!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


 
These look good but please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## bambolina

lolitablue said:


> These look good but please wait for a second opinion.


 
I have those in fuschia, and they look good to me too.
They were exclusive to Canada, at Holt's.


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> *Laureen*: What size in the Eugenie do you have to take?



I think I need 8.5, but if I could afford the sale ones right now, I'd take anything from 7.5-9.


----------



## savvysgirl

javaboo said:


> Those are good but we've seen them a few times already. Their auction for the Rolande has one stolen photo because it shows leather while her auction is for patent.
> 
> Yep, they really did those in that color. I love that color too but its impossible to find now.


 

They aren't my size anyhow but ive never seen this colour before.
I liked the Anemone but wasnt hooked but now i really am! 

Thank you!


----------



## javaboo

carolly88 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160305106580
> 
> Are these authentic?



More pictures are needed



Mrs Peel said:


> Hallo,
> Are these authentic?  TIA as always!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140289659951&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us



Looks good.

*Laureen*: Thats a big range! If you need 38.5 how would you fit a 37.5? Only the black went on sale right?


----------



## sakura

*javaboo*, the Champagne Eugenies also went on sale.


----------



## javaboo

sakura said:


> *javaboo*, the Champagne Eugenies also went on sale.


How much were they?


----------



## sakura

60% off, so about $750?


----------



## fleurdelys

How about these please?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270320885235#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Lululola

Does anyone have the hung up louboutin boots in black leather? Is the heel leather covered? I just bought from onlymoda on eBay. The leather is the same as my other louboutins, but the heel is different. Its just a wooden heel, without the leather covering. Does anyone have any complaints about onlymoda?


----------



## lorihmatthews

Lululola said:


> Does anyone have the hung up louboutin boots in black leather? Is the heel leather covered? I just bought from onlymoda on eBay. The leather is the same as my other louboutins, but the heel is different. Its just a wooden heel, without the leather covering. Does anyone have any complaints about onlymoda?



Please post a link to the auction if you can to help us out.


----------



## mlm4485

I just bought the following boots off of eBay. The etching on the bottom of the shoe feels very deep and scratchy to the touch...and it is considerably larger than the etching on my other Louboutins. Are these authentic or fake? 

Also...if they are fake..I am going to post the link to the auction here, and two others that I had bid on from this same seller. I have only paid for and received the item for this one, so if this is fake, hopefully the other two can be reported and jerked down ASAP. I don't want to be held liable to pay for the others if they are selling counterfeit.


----------



## Lululola

thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

mlm4485 said:


> I just bought the following boots off of eBay. The etching on the bottom of the shoe feels very deep and scratchy to the touch...and it is considerably larger than the etching on my other Louboutins. Are these authentic or fake?
> 
> Also...if they are fake..I am going to post the link to the auction here, and two others that I had bid on from this same seller. I have only paid for and received the item for this one, so if this is fake, hopefully the other two can be reported and jerked down ASAP. I don't want to be held liable to pay for the others if they are selling counterfeit.



They look okay to me.  I have not seen this style faked.


----------



## laureenthemean

Lululola said:


> thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



onlymoda is a reputable seller.


----------



## mlm4485

laureenthemean said:


> They look okay to me. I have not seen this style faked.


 
Thank you!  Do you know the name of this style?  The seller just sent them to me in a plain box.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, I don't know.  They're cute, though.


----------



## Lululola

delete for double post


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lululola said:


> Does anyone have the &#8220;hung up&#8221; louboutin boots in black leather? Is the heel leather covered? I just bought from onlymoda on eBay. The leather is the same as my other louboutins, but the heel is different. It&#8217;s just a wooden heel, without the leather covering. Does anyone have any complaints about onlymoda?



They are stacked heels. That is correct. And OnlyModa is reputable. I love buying from her.


----------



## Lululola

thanks.. i was worried for a bit.   Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> *Laureen*: Thats a big range! If you need 38.5 how would you fit a 37.5? Only the black went on sale right?



Haha, wishful thinking, I guess.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-MAD-MARY_W0QQitemZ320327084488QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320327084488&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## dreachick2384

Thoughts on these? I have bought from her before and they have been good.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200291179541


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-MAD-MARY_W0QQitemZ320327084488QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320327084488&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318





dreachick2384 said:


> Thoughts on these? I have bought from her before and they have been good.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200291179541


Both of these look good.


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Laureen


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-SHOE-BOOT-UK-5-38_W0QQitemZ370132576679QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Crafts_Sewing_Supplies_MJ?hash=item370132576679&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Any ideas on these ?

TIA !


----------



## Miss.Peke

Could someone please authenticate these for me
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270320719292&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
TIA


----------



## rose girl

hi, what's the thoughts on these?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-black-satin-shoes-size-5-eu-38_W0QQitemZ270321383683QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270321383683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

Miss.Peke said:


> Could someone please authenticate these for me
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270320719292&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> TIA


 these look ok to me.


----------



## lulabee

rose girl said:


> hi, what's the thoughts on these?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-black-satin-shoes-size-5-eu-38_W0QQitemZ270321383683QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270321383683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 I'd ask for more pics. The first two pics look like stock photos and then they show one of the worn soles. Strange to me.


----------



## Miss.Peke

Thank you Lulabee


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ummm... these don't look right, but I need a second opinion from the fab soldiers!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

^^The listing was pulled.


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-SHOE-BOOT-UK-5-38_W0QQitemZ370132576679QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Crafts_Sewing_Supplies_MJ?hash=item370132576679&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Any ideas on these ?
> 
> TIA !


 Sorry aeross I totally missed this before! These do not look good to me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lulabee said:


> ^^The listing was pulled.


Cool!


----------



## liezlp

Hello All!

I am a lover of authentic bags and shoes, and my biggest fear of shopping on line is falling prey to a liar and paying good money for a fake!  I recently bought 2 pairs of Very Prives on the internet- one nude patest and a black patent pair.  I'm not sure if they are real and I would HATE to have bought fakes.  

Can anyone please help??? Thanks so much!  I appreciate any feedback you can offer.

The nude pair: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260335319924

The black ones I've attached the sellers pics for.  This pair is weird because they smell funny- like an overpowering glue or something.


----------



## YaYa3

ok ... i'm confused.  what makes this shoe a yoyo?  and how does this style run?  i think this seller is good, but i'm not sure about the description.  TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

liezlp said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am a lover of authentic bags and shoes, and my biggest fear of shopping on line is falling prey to a liar and paying good money for a fake!  I recently bought 2 pairs of Very Prives on the internet- one nude patest and a black patent pair.  I'm not sure if they are real and I would HATE to have bought fakes.
> 
> Can anyone please help??? Thanks so much!  I appreciate any feedback you can offer.
> 
> The nude pair: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260335319924
> 
> The black ones I've attached the sellers pics for.  This pair is weird because they smell funny- like an overpowering glue or something.



The nude is definitely fake.  I am pretty sure the black ones are too, although I need more pictures to be certain.



YaYa3 said:


> ok ... i'm confused.  what makes this shoe a yoyo?  and how does this style run?  i think this seller is good, but i'm not sure about the description.  TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



These are the Yoyo Zeppa, because the platform is exposed, as opposed to the VP, which has a hidden platform.


----------



## Alice1979

These look funny to me. Can anyone second that?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Orniron-ankle-Boots-Sz-37_W0QQitemZ160306343196QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160306343196&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, those look fake.


----------



## lilmissb

Ick! Those are wrong!


----------



## javaboo

liezlp said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am a lover of authentic bags and shoes, and my biggest fear of shopping on line is falling prey to a liar and paying good money for a fake!  I recently bought 2 pairs of Very Prives on the internet- one nude patest and a black patent pair.  I'm not sure if they are real and I would HATE to have bought fakes.
> 
> Can anyone please help??? Thanks so much!  I appreciate any feedback you can offer.
> 
> The nude pair: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260335319924
> 
> The black ones I've attached the sellers pics for.  This pair is weird because they smell funny- like an overpowering glue or something.



Yeah like Laureen said, these are not looking good. The nudes and Rolando they are selling are definitely fake. There are parts on this shoe that its not looking good in the photos. It could be the color or something so its best if you can take some pictures of the shoe yourself.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Poor little sad bow!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Blech.


----------



## Michy1215

Hi everyone  I'm new to the CL thread and don't know what specific pics are needed in order to have shoes authenticated. Let me know if these aren't enough. Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I thikn those are okay.  I haven't seen them faked.


----------



## taydev

taydev said:


> hi ladies. I know you all can help me. Are these authentic? I know my gut has already given me the answer but I just need verification from my CL gals. the sellers additional information states "I have worn these MANY TIMES..." and "My mom has also borrowed these...". So why does the condition read NIB, the starting bid is $775 and the BIN price is $825?!! there is only one pic pose of the shoe and I dont know if its the lighting but they look more silver glitter than MC. Oh and I hope those arent the dust bags!!! y must these ppl play with my emotions? these CL's are in my top freakn 5! thanks girls I had to vent. http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-GLITTER-NUMERO-PRIVE-SHOE_W0QQitemZ330295246610QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330295246610&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


 ok, so i know NOT 2 buy these shoes but i decided 2 ask 4 more pics just 2 see the whole sha-bam. anyway the seller doesnt send more pics and says she cant show the sole because of copyright infringements. lol. Im like damn well i guess everyone on ebay will be getting sued because we show the sole for proof of authenticity and wear and tear! lol he/she must think im stupid!  just had 2 let that off my chest.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, but showing the logo in the background is different?  Lame.


----------



## aeross

Morning ladies, Could you take a look at these 3 ? TIA !

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-2008-HOT-Christian-Louboutin-Cest-Moi-boots_W0QQitemZ140290728579QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item140290728579&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-balck-shoes-all-sizes_W0QQitemZ280296764023QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280296764023&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-black_W0QQitemZ280296763076QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280296763076&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## stylelaw

I was wondering if someone can tell me what you think about these? Also why the black line through them?!http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## javaboo

aeross said:


> Morning ladies, Could you take a look at these 3 ? TIA !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-2008-HOT-Christian-Louboutin-Cest-Moi-boots_W0QQitemZ140290728579QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item140290728579&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-balck-shoes-all-sizes_W0QQitemZ280296764023QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280296764023&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-black_W0QQitemZ280296763076QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280296763076&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



None of those looks good. The first one I think they stole some photos and mixed it. The seller also tried to sell a fake LV wallet. The second seller their stuff is just bad.. sizes available in every size - not good. I don't think the bling bling was ever made in all black like that, if it was I don't think they would have it in every size like the listing states.



stylelaw said:


> I was wondering if someone can tell me what you think about these? Also why the black line through them?!http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200



Look good and there is line through them to prevent returns. You can get rid of it with a magic eraser.


----------



## aeross

Thanks for confirming *Javaboo*


----------



## dreachick2384

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270321675817

Thanks! Have a great holiday everyone!


----------



## stylelaw

thanks!


----------



## lulabee

dreachick2384 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270321675817
> 
> Thanks! Have a great holiday everyone!


These look good! You have a great holiday as well!


----------



## rdgldy

*lulabee*-I got (will be getting) the dior slingbacks for Xmas (I picked them out, LOL) -they are very beautiful. Enjoy them.


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Arielle-A-Talon-Nappa-Boots-37-Grey_W0QQitemZ150317606923QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150317606923&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Desperate now.....help please?


----------



## javaboo

noah8077 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Arielle-A-Talon-Nappa-Boots-37-Grey_W0QQitemZ150317606923QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150317606923&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Desperate now.....help please?



Looks good and a great deal


----------



## noah8077

javaboo said:


> Looks good and a great deal


 

Thanks!!!


----------



## fleurdelys

These please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...rms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## javaboo

fleurdelys said:


> These please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-suede-lady-gres-shoes36-5_W0QQitemZ150317706218QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150317706218&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting



Those look good


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks Javaboo!


----------



## lulabee

rdgldy said:


> *lulabee*-I got (will be getting) the dior slingbacks for Xmas (I picked them out, LOL) -they are very beautiful. Enjoy them.


 Mine came on Tuesday! They are absolutely TDF!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Help with these please? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380092469056

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380092469052

Thanks!


----------



## MsFrida

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-METALLIKA-black-patent-shoe-boot-42_W0QQitemZ260334526855QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260334526855&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Can anyone please help me with these?


----------



## laureenthemean

dreachick2384 said:


> Help with these please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380092469056
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380092469052
> 
> Thanks!





MsFrida said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-METALLIKA-black-patent-shoe-boot-42_W0QQitemZ260334526855QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260334526855&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Can anyone please help me with these?



These all look okay.


----------



## MsFrida

Merci!


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks!


----------



## Jeweledrose

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320327179707

What do you ladies think of these?? Seems like a great deal, but I've never bought off ebay and am very hesitant!! Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## MissCL

hy there..firstly, sorry for my bad english..
yesterday i was looking at barney's site a pair of louboutins. 
they look nice but when i zoom the picture seam on the shoe looked quite bad.
I believe those are original, but why in the picture look so bad?
http://www.barneys.com/Nuit%20d+Ete/159016109,default,pd.html

thank you


----------



## jopapeto

MissCL said:


> hy there..firstly, sorry for my bad english..
> yesterday i was looking at barney's site a pair of louboutins.
> they look nice but when i zoom the picture seam on the shoe looked quite bad.
> I believe those are original, but why in the picture look so bad?
> http://www.barneys.com/Nuit d+Ete/159016109,default,pd.html
> 
> thank you


 
Bonjour, avez vous pensé a regardé sur ebay ? il y a un bel assortiment de louboutin. Ou téléphonez aux boutiques Louboutin de Paris. J'ai déjà essayé de commander sur les sites américains en envoyant comme ils le demandent la commande par fax. J'ai toujours eu comme réponse que la pointure n'était pas disponible même si celle ci était encore sur leur site, si vous achetez sur ebay a des vendeurs, collez le lien ici avant pour être certaine qu'ils sont authentiques, ensuite une chose a savoir les frais de douane sont très élevés 30% du prix déclaré. Ensuite nous avons plusieurs site plus près qui vendent par internet les louboutins. J'ai d'autres info a vous communiquer mais ce sera par mail.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://search.store.yahoo.net/cgi-b...e=http://www.adelescloset.com/chlopipapu.html
Is this site legit?

Also, please let me know if we should post site questions somewhere else. Thanks


----------



## love2shop_26

Hi,
What do you think of this? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

EDIT:  Adding this as well.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

kaeleigh said:


> http://search.store.yahoo.net/cgi-b...e=http://www.adelescloset.com/chlopipapu.html
> Is this site legit?
> 
> Also, please let me know if we should post site questions somewhere else. Thanks



I don't know, but I wouldn't trust anyone who just stole NAP pics.



love2shop_26 said:


> Hi,
> What do you think of this?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> EDIT:  Adding this as well.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Both look okay.  The second seller is reputable.


----------



## amazigrace

Would someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## lulabee

amazigrace said:


> Would someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RON-RON-GLITTART-PUMP-SHOE-40_W0QQitemZ220332667743QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220332667743&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 These look fine to me as well as the other CLs this seller has listed.


----------



## amazigrace

Thank you, lulabee!


----------



## lulabee

amazigrace said:


> Thank you, lulabee!


 You're most welcome my love! How's your husband doing by the way?


----------



## fleurdelys

Have these been authenticated?  Have I seen these pics before?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270321473588


----------



## amazigrace

lulabee said:


> You're most welcome my love! How's your husband doing by the way?



He's doing better and better every day. Thank you SO much for asking. Can you tell me if I should get a 40 in those shoes (Ron-Rons). My Simples are a 40 and fit great. I normally wear a 9 in other shoes.


----------



## lulabee

fleurdelys said:


> Have these been authenticated? Have I seen these pics before?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270321473588


 Yep, stolen pics....


----------



## lulabee

amazigrace said:


> He's doing better and better every day. Thank you SO much for asking. Can you tell me if I should get a 40 in those shoes (Ron-Rons). My Simples are a 40 and fit great. I normally wear a 9 in other shoes.


 Honestly I'm not familiar with the sizing for these at all. You could find out in the sizing guide though. Great news about your DH!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

That should be fine.  I am a US 9 and my ronrons are a 40.


----------



## flatbean

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290284683763
How about this? fake?


----------



## helpwithshoes

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/shoe36dress8

This seller has quite a lot of designer shoes including CL. Are her items authentic? TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

*flatbean*- fake
*helpwithshoes*- looks good


----------



## dialmee

Could someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Link?


----------



## hya_been

How about these? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110330512844


----------



## dialmee

^^I am a newbie, if the VP nude 70s are real, is $250 shipped a good price? Thanks again!!!


----------



## Schnuggeli

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Hmmm...?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Schnugelli - Not sure where the seller is getting those from, but so far they have sold two other authentic pairs just like that. Plus, all of the sellers other CLs are authentic. I have asked the seller a few questions and they seem to know what they are talking about.


----------



## Schnuggeli

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Schnugelli - Not sure where the seller is getting those from, but so far they have sold two other authentic pairs just like that. Plus, all of the sellers other CLs are authentic. I have asked the seller a few questions and they seem to know what they are talking about.



Thanks, I'm still not sure though...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

They have been authenticated several times before in this same thread. Ask the seller for more pics.

ETA: if the price is what you are worrying about... trust me they will not sell for that.


----------



## lulabee

hya_been said:


> How about these? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110330512844


 Fake..I already reported these in the fakes thread.


----------



## lulabee

Schnuggeli said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-New-35_W0QQitemZ250348591066QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250348591066&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> Hmmm...?


 These look fine to me. I agree with jimmy, sellers other CLs look fine too.


----------



## lilmissb

What do we think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The pics look good, but I asked the seller for more because they look kind of stock-ish. We will see what they send, if they send!


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> What do we think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SHOE-5-5B-NIB-710-00_W0QQitemZ170290096639QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170290096639&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 These look fine to me.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks guys!


----------



## dialmee

Does anybody know about my post on the previous page? THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look good, and they're a good price.


----------



## pursemonkey

How do these look? TIA, ladies!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120353509336&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=002

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360115144316&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both authentic.  Rodeodrivefashionista is very reputable.


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks so much! Are the prices reasonable? I'm still a newbie so I appreciate any advice!


----------



## dialmee

Thanks Laureen!!!!!!


----------



## Speedah

2 Things:

First, am I the only one that has been having trouble viewing this thread? When I try to get to the most recent posts (via link or going to the front page and hitting "last") it gives me an error of "no page found." Anyone else have this problem? 

Second, I've already asked the seller for more photos but I found these not too long ago and I think it's in the middle of the night over there right now. So, based on the single photo, what do you ladies think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160306769115&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

It's a risk regardless with a single photo but I don't want them to slip away if they're real!

TIA!


----------



## Speedah

2 Things:

First, am I the only one that has been having trouble viewing this thread? When I try to get to the most recent posts (via link or going to the front page and hitting "last") it gives me an error of "no page found." Anyone else have this problem? 

Second, I've already asked the seller for more photos but I found these not too long ago and I think it's in the middle of the night over there right now. So, based on the single photo, what do you ladies think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160306769115&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

It's a risk regardless with a single photo but I don't want them to slip away if they're real!

TIA!


----------



## Speedah

^^^
BTW, I was only able to submit because I went to "Post Reply" and saw the recent posts in the section that way...


----------



## jopapeto

Hello has all on the forum 

horror look at this.
http://www.piazamoda.com/


----------



## jopapeto

jopapeto said:


> Hello has all on the forum
> 
> horror look at this.
> http://www.piazamoda.com/


is well a site which sells fake louboutin?


----------



## lulabee

jopapeto said:


> is well a site which sells fake louboutin?


 Yes they are selling fakes.


----------



## rdgldy

How are they able to get away with this?


----------



## lulabee

^^I wish I knew how to stop them! It's just like the whole ioffer thing...It's very annoying!


----------



## rdgldy

so blatent-saying they are fakes but providing everything "authentic".  Funny thing is, the joli noeud dorcet cost me the same on sale as they are selling the fake for!


----------



## jopapeto

cI found this site on Internet, how are this possible to have this shop of copies on the Net?
 is open counterfeit


----------



## peachiesncream

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120354087433

are these real??


----------



## lulabee

peachiesncream said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120354087433
> 
> are these real??


 These look good but they sold...did you get them?


----------



## dreachick2384

Can someone look at these? Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190276684915

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300281834628

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320327991091


----------



## lulabee

dreachick2384 said:


> Can someone look at these? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190276684915
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300281834628
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320327991091


 These all look good to me.


----------



## bellapsyd

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pewte...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

real...and are they worth saving?


----------



## rilokiley

^ they look real, but the heel is a bit too damaged IMO.


----------



## lulabee

bellapsyd said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Louboutin-Pewter-Yoyo-38-Used_W0QQitemZ220335792487QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220335792487&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> real...and are they worth saving?


 These are real...you never know what a good cobbler could do...


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks ladies.  I know, I just hate to buy and the cobbler not be able to fix it or it turns out to cost more than I paid!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lulabee said:


> ^^I wish I knew how to stop them! It's just like the whole ioffer thing...It's very annoying!


Maybe email the link to boutiques, surely someone will say something!


----------



## lulabee

^^I mean isn't it internet fraud??? Selling fakes as authentic is illegal!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I'm not sure about internet fraud but it is definitely copyright infringement. If the site is a small site maybe CL does not know about it, and if we report the site to them then they can notify corporate?

We can say something, " Excuse Msr. CL is this an authorized site?" Of course, we know the answer but at least that way we could put them under the radar. I don't know, just a thought, if we want to do something about them.


----------



## dreachick2384

lulabee said:


> These all look good to me.


 

Thanks!


----------



## dialmee

Is *kapriolle* an authentic seller on ebay? (I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this question!).


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^I have bought from the seller before and I say they are good. I bought a pair of declics from them.

Hmmm... maybe the angle? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

^ yuck!


----------



## dreachick2384

dialmee said:


> Is *kapriolle* an authentic seller on ebay? (I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this question!).


 

As far as I know she is. I bought my declics from her, and almost a pair of minibouts. All authenticated here and good.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADIES-SHOES-size-6-5-39-5_W0QQitemZ290285691579QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item290285691579&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADIES-SHOES-size-6-5-39-5_W0QQitemZ290285691579QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item290285691579&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Those are good but I'm iffy about a newbie seller though.


----------



## canchan

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190276684915

How about these??


----------



## rilokiley

^ They look ok to me, but wait for a second opinion to be sure.


----------



## lulabee

canchan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190276684915
> 
> How about these??


 These look fine to me too.


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I'm not sure about internet fraud but it is definitely copyright infringement. If the site is a small site maybe CL does not know about it, and if we report the site to them then they can notify corporate?
> 
> We can say something, " Excuse Msr. CL is this an authorized site?" Of course, we know the answer but at least that way we could put them under the radar. I don't know, just a thought, if we want to do something about them.


 I apologize, my memory is sucking right now but I know one of our lovely ladies did write a letter to CL corporate about ioffer some time ago. She said she never received a response though.


----------



## bellapsyd

http://www.adelescloset.com/chlojodo.html

real?  and...good price?


----------



## lulabee

^^The pics of the shoes look fine but I've never heard of this place...Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## bellapsyd

they have a few other styles on sale too!!! ^


----------



## lilmissb

^^^I thought a few pages back we were all concerned cos the pcis were stolen from NAP?


----------



## ashakes

bellapsyd said:


> they have a few other styles on sale too!!! ^



I don't think that site is legit. *All of their photos are stolen from Netaporter*.    And, all of those shoes are on sale with an entire size run?  Why aren't they selling? A reputable online boutique would not take pics from NAP.  They would take their own.  That's a dead giveaway to me.  I wouldn't buy from there unless corporate told me they were an authorized retailer. 

If you really want the black patent joli noeud dorcet, please look on Ebay and have them authenticated. You can grab a deal on there for sure. They also went on sale this season at Barneys so check there.


----------



## ashakes

And, sorry I do think that was discussed a few pages back.  We should probably add that site to the fakes thread so people are more aware?


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks so much ladies!  i almost bought!  sorry, i was not aware they were in here, I only recently started hanging out here (ever since i learned the JND were faked!).  I know about the barneys sale- missed it...been stalking ebay- NOTHING!  ugh.


----------



## miceju

Hi! I need some help with these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christion-Louboutin-Very-Prive-leather-peep-toe-Shoes_W0QQitemZ250349759310QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250349759310&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

and these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

thanks


----------



## savvysgirl

It's ok ... not to worry about this link!


----------



## miceju

^ eh, I didn't get that, Savvy.... sorry


----------



## savvysgirl

Sorry ... i posted a link but then realised they had been posted already. I didnt realise that i deleted the link when i edited the post.


----------



## lulabee

miceju said:


> Hi! I need some help with these
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christion-Louboutin-Very-Prive-leather-peep-toe-Shoes_W0QQitemZ250349759310QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250349759310&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> and these
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Shoes_W0QQitemZ150318251132QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150318251132&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> thanks


 Not looking good so far...I'd ask for more pics just to be sure.


----------



## miceju

aah ok savvy!  I thought you commented on my post so got a little confused...


----------



## savvysgirl

lulabee said:


> Not looking good so far...I'd ask for more pics just to be sure.


 
I actually reported the first ones this morning because i thought they were fake. The dustbag looks dodgy too!!


----------



## miceju

lulabee said:


> Not looking good so far...I'd ask for more pics just to be sure.


 
my own gut instinct was fake on both of them, but didn't want to post them in the other thread as I wasn't 100% sure... The second one is an old 'friend' of mine - she tried to sell me some fake VPs way back before I found this forum...


----------



## lulabee

miceju said:


> my own gut instinct was fake on both of them, but didn't want to post them in the other thread as I wasn't 100% sure... The second one is an old 'friend' of mine - she tried to sell me some fake VPs way back before I found this forum...


 Oh my! I don't know if the lack of tell tale angles on the pics was intentional.. but better safe than sorry. As I said from the pics listed they do not look good.


----------



## rdgldy

I have to agree.  The dustbag in the first looks orange and both give so few pictures-as if they are "hiding" something.


----------



## miceju

^^ I should think so - I know it's personal , she tried to scam me once, and she was very clever with her wording and pictures...

I've just posted them in the other thread, so hopefully ebay will pull them soon!


----------



## fleurdelys

How about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=290285515193#ebayphotohosting

And these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110330441531


----------



## rilokiley

^ they both look ok to me.


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks!


----------



## atnk

Do these look legit? Does anybody know the seller? This is a non-Ebay listing:

http://shop.vendio.com/cccatalog/item/991965569/?s=1230550585


----------



## rilokiley

^ 100% fake!


----------



## JetSetGo!

fleurdelys said:


> How about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=290285515193#ebayphotohosting
> 
> And these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110330441531



These look good to me too.


----------



## atnk

rilokiley said:


> ^ 100% fake!


 
Thanks!  They were at a price point where they weren't quite "too good to be true," but something just didn't look right.


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks Jet!


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270322313690

Fake arent they?


----------



## lovely&amazing

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270322313690
> 
> Fake arent they?


 
Yup!


----------



## dreachick2384

How do these look? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290286147460


----------



## savvysgirl

lovely&amazing said:


> Yup!


 
Great stuff .. Thanks *L&A*


----------



## lilmissb

What do we think of these black python simples?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-BLACK-SIMPLE-sz-36-6_W0QQitemZ110331857611QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item110331857611&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## dreachick2384

Another couple to look at, especially the black python simples.....do the heels look like different heights to anyone? Thanks again! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220337340694

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220337220786


----------



## shoeaddict84

Hi everybody! New to the forum, but I thought I'd ask about these 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

Look good!


----------



## shoeaddict84

rdgldy said:


> Look good!



Just checking, were you referring to my post or some other one?


----------



## rdgldy

yours, shoeaddict


----------



## rilokiley

dreachick2384 said:


> How do these look? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290286147460




These look good.


----------



## amazigrace

Have any of you seen these? I apologize if they've been shown before.
http://www.prestomart.com/viewitem....w_Christian_Louboutin_Very_Prive_Patent_Pumps


----------



## rilokiley

^ definitely fake!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Ick! What do we think of this ebay seller's items?

http://search.stores.ebay.com/Queen...laceQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ139732630QQsofpZ0


----------



## madem0iselle

Hi, I've never bought anything on ebay before so it would help if you ladies can help me check the following:

390020434604
 350145254252
250348433729
 220327951090


----------



## niccig

390020434604 - good
 350145254252 - looks good, and this is a reputable seller
250348433729 - I will defer to someone else on these, since VP's are frequently faked, and I don't own a pair myself
 220327951090 - These look ok to me - I believe this seller is a TPFer


----------



## niccig

lilmissb said:


> ^^Ick! What do we think of this ebay seller's items?
> 
> http://search.stores.ebay.com/Queen-Esthers-designer-shoe-palace_louboutin_W0QQfciZQ2d1QQfclZ4QQfsnZQ51ueenQ20EstherQ27sQ20designerQ20shoeQ20palaceQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ139732630QQsofpZ0



These seem ok to me - a lot of them seem to be styles that were not really popular enough to fake.  Has a few neg feedbacks, but looks like those generally were for slow shipping.


----------



## javaboo

I say that seller's stuff is ok too.


----------



## sandy_4711

Hi everybody! 
I am new to the forum, but I thought I'd ask about these Christian Louboutin shoes.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247 

Could someone help me please??

Thanks.


----------



## dreachick2384

dreachick2384 said:


> Another couple to look at, especially the black python simples.....do the heels look like different heights to anyone? Thanks again!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220337340694
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220337220786


 

Hi, just wanted to bump this, def want an opinion on the simples. Thanks again!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ *Drea* Both look fine to me. I've bought from the seller of the Simples before.


----------



## JetSetGo!

sandy_4711 said:


> Hi everybody!
> I am new to the forum, but I thought I'd ask about these Christian Louboutin shoes.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
> 
> Could someone help me please??
> 
> Thanks.




Welcome! These shoes are perfectly authentic.


----------



## dreachick2384

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ *Drea* Both look fine to me. I've bought from the seller of the Simples before.


 

Thanks so much!


----------



## rilokiley

niccig said:


> 390020434604 - good
> 350145254252 - looks good, and this is a reputable seller
> 250348433729 - I will defer to someone else on these, since VP's are frequently faked, and I don't own a pair myself
> 220327951090 - These look ok to me - I believe this seller is a TPFer



The nude VP (250348433729) is authentic


----------



## sandy_4711

Thank you so much!


----------



## carolly88

how about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQitemZ150317237192QQsalenotsupported

TIA!!


----------



## lulabee

carolly88 said:


> how about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Yoyospina-Tortoise-Pumps-37-5-5-6_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ63889QQitemZ150317237192QQsalenotsupported
> 
> TIA!!


 These look good!


----------



## dreachick2384

Obviously I know these are legit since I just bought them from NM, but does anyone know what the style name of these is? Wasn't sure where to post it. Thanks! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are the O My Sling.


----------



## flatbean

Do these look legit?
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Brown...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

^^
Look good- the seller sells a lot of high end stuff.


----------



## lulabee

flatbean said:


> Do these look legit?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Brown-Peep-toe-Very-Prive-Heels-Pumps-38-NEW_W0QQitemZ400016720588QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400016720588&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These look good.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## dreachick2384

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those are the O My Sling.


 
Ahhh, now I recognize them. Thanks! They look shimmery, are they greasepaint?


----------



## madem0iselle

niccig said:


> 390020434604 - good
> 350145254252 - looks good, and this is a reputable seller
> 250348433729 - I will defer to someone else on these, since VP's are frequently faked, and I don't own a pair myself
> 220327951090 - These look ok to me - I believe this seller is a TPFer


 

THAnks dear!


----------



## rilokiley

These actually look ok to me.  Second opinions?  Does the back look weird?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## heat97

^^^ im stumped rilo,  there is something that is bothering me.


----------



## lulabee

^^The profile is looking strange to me...Jet, laureen thoughts?


----------



## Speedah

rilokiley said:


> These actually look ok to me.  Second opinions?  Does the back look weird?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platforms-37_W0QQitemZ200286966997QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200286966997&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




^^^
Those look fishy to me... There's a few things when you look at a pair that's authentic that look off.


----------



## rilokiley

thanks ladies.  I just compared it to my nude VP, and I'm pretty sure it's fake now.  I'll put it in the fakes thread.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely look fake to me.  They're getting better, though.


----------



## heat97

uh oh bidding has ended for the item.


----------



## rilokiley

*heat*, I contacted the seller (who didn't know it was fake), and she removed the listing


----------



## Schnuggeli

How about this? The seller's got quite a few bad feedback...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay, but from looking at the seller's feedback, it looks like packing might be poor.


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look okay, but from looking at the seller's feedback, it looks like packing might be poor.



How poor could it be? lol


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't know, some people have reported having their shoes just wrapped in paper or put in an envelope, no box or anything.


----------



## rdgldy

I would be leery-seems some shoes have appeared "not new" and damaged by poor packing.

I have received shoes just put in a priority mail bag (not this seller) , without any packing, which could have easily been destroyed.  

This person had over 23 negatives in a 1 year period.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Leescah*, since the shoes look good, you could always ask the seller to package the shoes according to your instructions before you bid/buy.


----------



## rdgldy

Sorry if these were already posted-what do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ADME:B:WNA:US:1123&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## javaboo

rdgldy said:


> Sorry if these were already posted-what do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270323688209&sspagename=ADME%3AB%3AWNA%3AUS%3A1123&viewitem=&salenotsupported



Looks ok to me but then the seller has no feedback at all


----------



## rdgldy

that's what I'm afraid of!


----------



## samina

Teal Ron Rons
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Purple Ron Rons
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Christia...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

^ Both look good.


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> I say that seller's stuff is ok too.



Thanks java & niccig!


----------



## lilmissb

Gentle bump 



lilmissb said:


> What do we think of these black python simples?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PYTHON-BLACK-SIMPLE-sz-36-6_W0QQitemZ110331857611QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item110331857611&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JRed

lilmissb, I would ask for more pics.  In particular, a direct side shot, pics of the soles,  maybe the label on the box.


----------



## Azusa

what do you think of these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=40&po=LVI&ps=54


----------



## annaspanna33

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=270324804351

These?


----------



## lulabee

Azusa said:


> what do you think of these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350147095327&category=63889&_trksid=p2773.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D40%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54


 These look fine.


----------



## lulabee

annaspanna33 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=270324804351
> 
> These?


 These look good to me.


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> Gentle bump


 These look ok to me.


----------



## javaboo

*Lilmissb*: Those are good but they are not simples. I think they are called Mia? Its the same ones that mushroom_city sells in black python.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks lula and java. What's the diff between simples and mias?


----------



## rdgldy

I have both and find them very similar-I'll have to do a side by side comparison.


----------



## hlfinn

mias have a higher vamp than simples. so a little less toe cleavage.  otherwise they're the same as the simple 85s.  hth.  i have both and have posted pics of them side by side in the past if you do a search. i love both but mias a little bit more...


----------



## Vasilisa

Hi Jade Vetti! Have you bought somethong from http://www.adelescloset.com/????
I am curious do they sell authentic boots ot fake ones? Can I trust them? Thank you


----------



## Vasilisa

Hi everyone . I see people are very professional here. That is wonderful. Please leave me your opinion abouthe the site http://www.adelescloset.com/chlafotibof.html
I am really crazy about Tina forever purple boots. Do they look original? Did somebody purchase from them? Should I trust this site?
Happy new year to everyone


----------



## Vasilisa

Hi again. I am  new to the forum. I've found the CL pumps Item number: 260340599540 on ebay. The pictures are not clear... What do you think are they authentic? Thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

Welcome, Vasilisa!  I think we've decided that because adelescloset.com only uses pictures stolen from net-a-porter.com, it's not trustworthy.  Also, the shoes in the auction you posted above look fake.


----------



## samina

rilokiley said:


> ^ Both look good.



Thanks Rilo


----------



## lilmissb

hlfinn said:


> mias have a higher vamp than simples. so a little less toe cleavage.  otherwise they're the same as the simple 85s.  hth.  i have both and have posted pics of them side by side in the past if you do a search. i love both but mias a little bit more...




Thanks!


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADIES-SHOES-SIZE5-38_W0QQitemZ260340599540QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260340599540&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

How about these ? They look wrong compared to mine but mine are a lot bigger size so thought I should check

TIA !


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADIES-SHOES-SIZE5-38_W0QQitemZ260340599540QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260340599540&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> How about these ? They look wrong compared to mine but mine are a lot bigger size so thought I should check
> 
> TIA !


 These are not looking good to me.


----------



## aeross

How about these ladies ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PIGALLE-120-Shoes-9-40_W0QQitemZ400020877086QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400020877086&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Thanks


----------



## aeross

Are these for real ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-Heels-Sz-37-U-S-6-5_W0QQitemZ380089680561QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item380089680561&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

If so I wish they would fit me !


----------



## lv_luva

I already won these.  I didn't have time to get them authenticated before, but wanted to get them authenticated before making payment.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160306611668


----------



## Stinas

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LADIES-SHOES-SIZE5-38_W0QQitemZ260340599540QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260340599540&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> How about these ? They look wrong compared to mine but mine are a lot bigger size so thought I should check
> 
> TIA !


  



aeross said:


> How about these ladies ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PIGALLE-120-Shoes-9-40_W0QQitemZ400020877086QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400020877086&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Thanks


These look ok to me, but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## aeross

Thanks Stinas


----------



## ElleDior

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Magenta-Pigalle-120mm-38.5_W0QQitemZ330297054149QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20081228?IMSfp=TL081228122003r20309


----------



## Ktimbas

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260336971736
Authenticate these Louboutins
Anyone have any ideas about this pair?  Although you can see it clearly, the dye from the leather seems to be bleeding over onto the red soles of both shoes.  I told her I believed they are fake and she sent me a copy of her receipt.  I think she bought a real pair and some knockoffs as well and is trying to pass them off as authentic what do you think.  I would post up close pictures if only I knew how.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I actually think they look okay.  I don't think that style was faked.


----------



## laureenthemean

lv_luva said:


> I already won these.  I didn't have time to get them authenticated before, but wanted to get them authenticated before making payment.  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160306611668



These look okay.



Stinas said:


> These look ok to me, but wait for a second opinion.



I agree.



ElleDior said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Magenta-Pigalle-120mm-38.5_W0QQitemZ330297054149QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20081228?IMSfp=TL081228122003r20309



These look fine.


----------



## thisismisschris

aeross said:


> How about these ladies ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PIGALLE-120-Shoes-9-40_W0QQitemZ400020877086QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400020877086&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Thanks




Okay, so I'm no pro at this authenticating thing since I'm new to CLs, but how come it says these are 40s, but the closeup pic says 38? Maybe they put up the wrong pics? But I just wanted to point that out...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^She probably had multiples, since she seems to have a lot of other shoes from the same season that went on sale.  Good catch, though!


----------



## lv_luva

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

^^Fakety fake fake! Looks like they are selling some fake Defils too.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks.


----------



## rilokiley

Good catch, *jimmy* and *lula*!  Those were posted in the HTF thread today, too.


----------



## thoang0705

Real?  Are these ron rons or simples?  THanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Never-Worn-Chri...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay, and they're Simples.


----------



## dialmee

What about these....waiting to BIN! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

These Satin VPs look wrong to me. What do you experts think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

and these...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

and these
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

JetSetGo! said:


> These Satin VPs look wrong to me. What do you experts think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Size-38_W0QQitemZ110333083830QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110333083830&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




I'm no expert, but those look fake to me!


----------



## Vasilisa

Thank you very much for your help !!! If I read the information "ABOUT US http://www.adelescloset.com/info.html" Most orders will be received within 10 days of purchase on our website. Some orders may arrive sooner but we ask that you patiently be willing to wait up to 10 days.it seems to me that they get boots from China and it takes 10 days for them.   Not good


----------



## Schnuggeli

I just want to double check if this one is ok... I asked the seller to send more pics + the pic of the box. But she only sent me the same pics as listed (but bigger sized ones). And no other pics are given... She promised that she will post the shoes in the box and with the dustbag but she just doesn't answer me to send the pic of the box... I don't know what to believe now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130278698399


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> These Satin VPs look wrong to me. What do you experts think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318





JetSetGo! said:


> and these...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318





JetSetGo! said:


> and these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Jet, I say these all look wrong, but maybe wait for a second opinion.  Usually, though, if you get a bad feeling about them, you're right.



Schnuggeli said:


> I just want to double check if this one is ok... I asked the seller to send more pics + the pic of the box. But she only sent me the same pics as listed (but bigger sized ones). And no other pics are given... She promised that she will post the shoes in the box and with the dustbag but she just doesn't answer me to send the pic of the box... I don't know what to believe now...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130278698399



These look okay.


----------



## sandy_4711

Hello Ladies,
I am from Austria and found Christian Louboutin shoes on ebay.at

Are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.at/New-Christian-Lo...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
and these?
http://cgi.ebay.at/Beautiful-New-in...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
and these?
http://cgi.ebay.at/Christian-Loubou...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I am no expert, but those look not good to me.....


----------



## javaboo

sandy_4711 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I am from Austria and found Christian Louboutin shoes on ebay.at
> 
> Are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.at/New-Christian-Louboutin-Leather-Button-Ankle-shoes_W0QQitemZ260339342089QQihZ016QQcategoryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> and these?
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Beautiful-New-in-Box-with-dust-bag-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ170291093142QQihZ007QQcategoryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> and these?
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Christian-Louboutin-Trotinette-Peacock-NEU-39_W0QQitemZ260340626343QQihZ016QQcategoryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I am no expert, but those look not good to me.....



Those all look fake to me

*Laureen*: I'm with you on those three.


----------



## lil_lisa

What about these? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280299022607&fromMakeTrack=true

I've asked for a pic of the stamp on the soles - that's important for authentication, right? What else should I be looking for, really wish there was a guide of some sorts online!


----------



## blueaspen

Can someone authenticate these? They end in 4hrs, and I'm thinking of bidding. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## lulabee

blueaspen said:


> Can someone authenticate these? They end in 4hrs, and I'm thinking of bidding. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260338258779&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


 These look good to me.


----------



## aeross

Could someone take a look at these and the other Loubs they are selling ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES_W0QQitemZ260341124454QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260341124454&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> Could someone take a look at these and the other Loubs they are selling ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES_W0QQitemZ260341124454QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260341124454&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 All fake my love.


----------



## aeross

lulabee said:


> All fake my love.


 

Thank you hunni !, Thought I'd best check after the amount of wine consumed LOL


----------



## sandy_4711

javaboo said:


> Those all look fake to me
> 
> *Laureen*: I'm with you on those three.


 

Thanks so much.....


----------



## mlm4485

Are these authentic?  I know this style is highly faked.  TIA! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220338566494


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.


----------



## lulabee

mlm4485 said:


> Are these authentic? I know this style is highly faked. TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220338566494


  I know that one of our own TPFers has bought from this seller in the past.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hello,

I am very new to CLs. I was wondering if someone could please authenticate these for me. I just asked seller for more pics. I will post them as soon as I get them. Also, has anyone had any experience with the seller? Here is the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1

Thank you for your help.


----------



## rilokiley

^ Authentic.  Naturalgasgirl is a reputable seller.


----------



## BagsR4Me

rilokiley said:


> ^ Authentic.  Naturalgasgirl is a reputable seller.



Great! That's good to hear. Thank you so much for your quick response.


----------



## lulabee

Opinions needed ladies!
gigglecook-120358400731
ETA: Does the seller name sound familiar or is it just me??
Ok, nevermind, these are fake. I searched the fakes thread and she was reported for these a while ago and relisted.


----------



## *MJ*

How about these...do they look authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## rilokiley

^ Those are fine.


----------



## javaboo

lulabee said:


> Opinions needed ladies!
> gigglecook-120358400731
> ETA: Does the seller name sound familiar or is it just me??
> Ok, nevermind, these are fake. I searched the fakes thread and she was reported for these a while ago and relisted.



Those are fake because the material is patent and it never came in that material.


----------



## *MJ*

rilokiley said:


> ^ Those are fine.



Thanks!!

I think this one's ok too, but I'd like to have you guys have a look...

http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-Christian-Lo...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## samhainophobia

Ladies, can you take a look at these for me? I don't own Pigalles so can't authenticate them myself.

http://cgi.ebay.com/720-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Ponyhair-Pigalle-Shoes-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ360121342277QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360121342277&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## lilmissb

^The sellers stuff has been authenticated before. I think she sells authentic really cheap! But wait for confirmation.


----------



## laureenthemean

samhainophobia said:


> Ladies, can you take a look at these for me? I don't own Pigalles so can't authenticate them myself.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/720-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Ponyhair-Pigalle-Shoes-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ360121342277QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360121342277&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200



These are fine.


----------



## lulabee

samhainophobia said:


> Ladies, can you take a look at these for me? I don't own Pigalles so can't authenticate them myself.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/720-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Ponyhair-Pigalle-Shoes-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ360121342277QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360121342277&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


 These look ok to me. I did notice in her feedback that a few of her listings for Louboutins were pulled post-sale though.


----------



## peachiesncream

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110331857611

are these real?? they went for an incredible price. congrats to whoever who won them


----------



## lulabee

peachiesncream said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110331857611
> 
> are these real?? they went for an incredible price. congrats to whoever who won them


 They are real. They were authenticated a few pages back.


----------



## peachiesncream

^^ wow, i was sooo close to bidding on it, but decided to hold back incase it's a fake.


----------



## Vasilisa

Hi experts!!! What do you think about this pair?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 Item number: 280299171317

Barneys has very very good sale of CL!!!
Thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## fleurdelys

How about these, please?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## niccig

fleurdelys said:


> How about these, please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Peep-Toe-Pump_W0QQitemZ120358631809QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These look fake to me.


----------



## javaboo

Yep, I think they are fake also.


----------



## lil_lisa

Seller has added a pic of the stamp on the sole now, but I don't know if it's clear enough...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280299022607&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## MsFrida

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350141741017

Help, before I make a huge mistake


----------



## JetSetGo!

MsFrida said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350141741017
> 
> Help, before I make a huge mistake



Real.


----------



## Cerina

I am about to report these as fakes, they are on a norwegian website so you can't understand what it says, but can someone please confirm that they are fake: 
http://www.finn.no/finn/bap/object?finnkode=15931485&sid=xz5cabqwHtv788416&WT.svl=Link


----------



## lulabee

Cerina said:


> I am about to report these as fakes, they are on a norwegian website so you can't understand what it says, but can someone please confirm that they are fake:
> http://www.finn.no/finn/bap/object?finnkode=15931485&sid=xz5cabqwHtv788416&WT.svl=Link


 Fake.


----------



## Cerina

thanks, just needed to be sure. reported :devil:


----------



## Red Queen

Opinions on these?  I don't know the seller....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190277346851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## lulabee

^^These look ok to me.


----------



## Red Queen

Thanks!


----------



## *qp*

How about these? Are they real ?

120356598773

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

^^Could you add a link?


----------



## *qp*

oops sorry here it is 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120356598773&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D120356598773%26category0%3D%26fvi%3D1


----------



## lulabee

^^These look fine to me. I'm not thinking this style has been faked.


----------



## lv_luva

What do you think about these?  I've asked the seller for more pics, esp. of the sides, but he/she wasn't very helpful.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120358631809


----------



## Speedah

lv_luva, something about those look fishy to me...especially if the seller wasn't too helpful with pics. I say:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I agree.  I think the seller is being tricky on purpose.


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks niccig and javaboo.  How about these?  I asked for more pics and this is what the seller sent me.  Real declics?


----------



## lv_luva

I agree with you both.  The sides looked weird to me.  Didn't look like the right cut. 

Here is what he/she replied when I asked for more pics: "there are front and back pics up already and the bottoms where you can see everything. If I try to make them brighter the pictures won't come out as clear it will look really white because of the flash."


----------



## lulabee

lv_luva said:


> What do you think about these? I've asked the seller for more pics, esp. of the sides, but he/she wasn't very helpful.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120358631809


 I agree with laureen. These do not look good to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

fleurdelys said:


> Thanks niccig and javaboo.  How about these?  I asked for more pics and this is what the seller sent me.  Real declics?



Looks good.


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## sandy_4711

Hello experts....

What do you think about these?
http://cgi.ebay.at/Beautiful-New-in...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and these?
http://cgi.ebay.at/BRAND-NEW-CHRIST...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and these?
http://cgi.ebay.at/Brand-New-Christ...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lulabee

sandy_4711 said:


> Hello experts....
> 
> What do you think about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Beautiful-New-in-Box-with-dust-bag-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN_W0QQitemZ170291093142QQihZ007QQcategoryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and these?
> http://cgi.ebay.at/BRAND-NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Shoes-fall-winter-2008_W0QQitemZ270325780223QQihZ017QQcategoryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and these?
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Brand-New-Christian-Louboutin-Ankle-pleted-boots_W0QQitemZ260341835578QQihZ016QQcategoryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 All Fake


----------



## sandy_4711

lulabee said:


> All Fake


 
I do not understand why people pay money for THAT 

Thanks lulabee.


----------



## lulabee

^^Anytime sandy!


----------



## MissCL

there are so many biding for all those fake lubu's...


----------



## lulabee

^^You could always report them in the fakes thread.


----------



## sandy_4711

Opinions on these? 

http://cgi.ebay.at/New-in-box-Chris...ryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fleurdelys

Fake.


----------



## sandy_4711

fleurdelys said:


> Fake.


 
Thanks....


----------



## lulabee

sandy_4711 said:


> Opinions on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/New-in-box-Christian-Louboutin-Leather-Silver-shoes_W0QQitemZ260341833075QQihZ016QQcategoryZ12104QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 These are fake.


----------



## *qp*

lulabee said:


> ^^These look fine to me. I'm not thinking this style has been faked.


 

Thanks lulabee


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

These look ok to me I just need a second opinion. What about these? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

^ those look good.  I got *L&A*'s Podiums from that seller.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Chri...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Really? Thanks! No wonder the name looked familiar!


----------



## rilokiley

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Lambskin-Shoes-Sz5_W0QQitemZ250351369775QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250351369775&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318




looks fake to me.


----------



## savvysgirl

I thought there was something not right with them

Thanks* Rilo *


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Fake yeah? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

These i think are ok but just wanted to check!


----------



## rilokiley

First ones look fake.  Second ones look ok to me, but wait for a second opinion to be sure


----------



## lulabee

^^I agree the minibouts look ok.


----------



## fleurdelys

I really want these!  Authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lv_luva

What do you ladies think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

fleurdelys said:


> I really want these! Authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-BLING-BLING-Peep-Toe-Pumps-Shoes_W0QQitemZ260341550084QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260341550084&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 These look ok to me.


----------



## lulabee

lv_luva said:


> What do you ladies think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Classic_W0QQitemZ320329915203QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320329915203&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 These look fine.


----------



## sakura

These look good to me but I thought that I would check - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290286444016


----------



## lulabee

^^Look good!


----------



## girliegirl

120mm Pigalles. 

2 pink, one black. Is it just me or does the black heel look straighter? I think I recall reading there was 2 different types of heels. Are these them?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...QQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Magenta-Shoes-38-5-38-8-8-5_W0QQitemZ180317578552QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180317578552&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-PIGALLE-SHOES-38-5_W0QQitemZ130278723259QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130278723259&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

girliegirl said:


> 120mm Pigalles.
> 
> 2 pink, one black. Is it just me or does the black heel look straighter? I think I recall reading there was 2 different types of heels. Are these them?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Magenta-Pigalle-Pink-Heels-38-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ130277014137QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-Magenta-Shoes-38-5-38-8-8-5_W0QQitemZ180317578552QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180317578552&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-PIGALLE-SHOES-38-5_W0QQitemZ130278723259QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130278723259&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 All three look good. The two magentas have the Decollete heel.


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks lulabee!


----------



## lulabee

^^Your welcome!


----------



## lv_luva

Thanks lulabee!


----------



## girliegirl

I really appreciate the advice, lulabee, thank you! I might have to hold out for the straight heel.....


----------



## lv_luva

I posted these earlier and they were thought to be fake. The seller has put up some more pics.  Do you ladies still think they are fake? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120358631809&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## lulabee

^^You are both very welcome.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Just wanted to check!


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Savvygirl, those are fake.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you chick 

I think i have seen that seller trying to sell a pair of loubies before. Not sure if it was these ones.


----------



## Bitstuff

lv_luva said:


> I posted these earlier and they were thought to be fake. The seller has put up some more pics.  Do you ladies still think they are fake? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120358631809&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



I din't see it earlier, but those definitely look fake.


----------



## lulabee

lv_luva said:


> I posted these earlier and they were thought to be fake. The seller has put up some more pics. Do you ladies still think they are fake? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120358631809&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 This seller is getting on my nerves with her ridiculous pictures..she needs to take the damn shoes off and take pics of both sides of the shoe.


----------



## gemibebe

Are these authentic?  This seller has quite low starting price for NIB CLs...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

^^Those look fine.


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *lulabee*!  I hope the seller is using her own pics!  Can you see as well if these are the grease paint ones?  I really  the grease paint!!!


----------



## lv_luva

What about these? Thanks ladies!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## needloub

I am a new Louboutin lover after purchasing my very first pair in Vegas.  Afterwards, I have been buying on ebay and I wish I would have known about this site sooner than later.  I bought a pair last month by username leshent from designer must haves?  Do they sell authentic shoes?  Please let me know if I need to post pics.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## lulabee

^^Post pics. What style did you buy? Can you post pics of both sides and front of the shoes?


----------



## needloub

I bought very prive with fabric: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300278850450

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rilokiley

^ I can't see all of the pics in the listing, but I don't think that style was widely faked.  Can you post your own pics to be sure?


----------



## lulabee

^^The listing is only showing one pic of the bottom of the shoe. To my knowledge I don't believe this style was faked.


----------



## needloub

I am currently in another state visiting family, but I return home tomorrow and will definately post pics.  Thanks for your help.  I have learned a lot from this site.


----------



## laureenthemean

It's the No. Prive with the tie-dye-like fabric.  I think they're okay.  The CLs they have for sale right now look fine too.


----------



## savvysgirl

Can someone look at these for me please!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

and

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> Can someone look at these for me please!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



The Architeks are fake, the Pigalles look okay.


----------



## Speedah

Savvy, 

Like Lauren said, Architeks are fake but the Pigalles i would definitely get more pics.


----------



## savvysgirl

Fab .. i thought the Architeks were fake. 

Thank you girls


----------



## MyPinkPony

Hi all!
  I purchased these two pairs of shoes on ebay. At the time I felt confident that they were authentic as both sellers were selling lots of nice high end products, had great feedback, had sold CL&#8217;s prior with great feedback and I wasn&#8217;t seeing them selling multiples of the items. But I am second guessing myself after a pair of CL&#8217;s I was eyeing was pulled from ebay. The pair that got pulled was from a totally different newbie seller, but it kinda made me start thinking I better ask.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160307565879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=006

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130278309213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

    Thanks so much, and I promise to alllways ask first!


----------



## rilokiley

^ Those are both fine


----------



## MyPinkPony

rilokiley said:


> ^ Those are both fine


oh thank you, thank you!


----------



## gemibebe

How about this one? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## rilokiley

^ Authentic.


----------



## techie81

These look authentic, but just to be sure...if you don't mind 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those look good, techie! I thought about you when I saw them this morning, because of the size.

I didn't know that you wanted MMs or I would have told you about them.


----------



## techie81

I ::think:: these were the ones from mushroom_city. I had planned to get them eventually since she had them for so long but of course they were gone and I was so mad at myself.  Thanks jimmy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh ok! Got it! Well, it does not seem that you have much competition trying to get them (I hope not), so here is your chance again! Good luck!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Eep!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## techie81

Those just look nasty!  And how the heck do they fit in that box??


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I didn't even pay attention to that!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

On top of that they could have taken those boxes that they massed shipped them in out of the background!


----------



## techie81

Oooh sneaky... :ninja:


----------



## niccig

dialmee said:


> Is *kapriolle* an authentic seller on ebay? (I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this question!).



I know this has been answered already, but wanted to let everyone know that I got a pair of C'est Moi from her today.  They're perfect, and she took incredible care in the packaging - lots of bubble packs and tissue, and even a little bow around the box.


----------



## shoeaholic77

ok hopefully I am doing this right - I am new to this forum but super excited to have found it!  Can someone please authenticate these for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-New-Simple-Pump-heel-39-5-9-5-9_W0QQitemZ290287344532QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290287344532&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7494&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Thanks so much


----------



## lulabee

^^Both look good to me.


----------



## lv_luva

Authentic? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## shoeaholic77

thanks so much!


----------



## pursemonkey

I apologize if these were already posted but I couldn't remember for sure and wanted to double check. TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110334499827&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## javaboo

pursemonkey said:


> I apologize if these were already posted but I couldn't remember for sure and wanted to double check. TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110334499827&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001



Those are good.


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, Javaboo!!


----------



## Allaboutdealz

Hi Ladies! What do you think about these.. authentic?


----------



## thisismisschris

*Allaboutdealz*, I think you need bigger pics to tell if they're authentic. If you can post larger ones, I'm sure someone can help!


----------



## rilokiley

*Allaboutdealz*- can you post pics from the side?


----------



## kuromi-chan

can someone please tell me if these are authentic?  and how do they run, TTS?  thanks!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## kuromi-chan

^^nevermind...they're gone now.


----------



## laureenthemean

Allaboutdealz said:


> Hi Ladies! What do you think about these.. authentic?



I need more pictures to be sure, but it's not looking good so far.


----------



## mwbeeler

What a fantastic resource you all are; Im learning a lot. Does anyone have an opinion as to the authenticity of these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-No-Prive-Glittart-Shoes-37_W0QQitemZ270324246425QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270324246425&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## can008

Are these authentic, ladies?
1. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270322714858
2. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200292926342
Thank you in advance. =)


----------



## Bitstuff

can008 said:


> Are these authentic, ladies?
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270322714858
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200292926342
> Thank you in advance. =)



Both look good.


----------



## can008

Bitstuff said:


> Both look good.


Thank you, bitstuff!


----------



## nessahhh

are these authentic? i'm not really all that familiar with styles...
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/clo/981499624.html


----------



## Bitstuff

nessahhh said:


> are these authentic? i'm not really all that familiar with styles...
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/clo/981499624.html



They're fake. Ugh! I don't know about craigslist, is there a way to report fakes there?


----------



## sandy_4711

Hello Ladies,

are these shoes authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180311780044&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## lulabee

^^Those look good sandy.


----------



## sandy_4711

lulabee said:


> ^^Those look good sandy.


 
Thank you lulabee...


----------



## b00mbaka

Damnit! I forgot to get these authenticated & my offer already got accepted! What do you gals think? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120347010568


----------



## niccig

^^^Those look ok to me.  What a great deal!


----------



## lulabee

b00mbaka said:


> Damnit! I forgot to get these authenticated & my offer already got accepted! What do you gals think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120347010568


 These look good to me b00m!! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Missrocks

Can anyone authenticate these for me please? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## javaboo

Missrocks said:


> Can anyone authenticate these for me please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Activa-Patent-Sandal-Heels-38-8_W0QQitemZ330298748448QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330298748448&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



Looks good


----------



## karla_la_vey

Can anyone authenticate these for me please? 
http://cgi.ebay.es/new-in-box-Chris...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.es/BRAND-NEW-CHRIST...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.es/New-in-box-Chris...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

^^^

All Fake


----------



## laureenthemean

karla_la_vey said:


> Can anyone authenticate these for me please?
> http://cgi.ebay.es/new-in-box-Chris...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.es/BRAND-NEW-CHRIST...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.es/New-in-box-Chris...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



All fake.


----------



## karla_la_vey

Thank you


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I just bought black louboutins from Neiman's sale on the website. When they arrived, there was no dustbag, which Neiman is now sending out to me.  I am concerned because I noticed that this pair has a different looking 3 than all the other Louboutin's I have. I've never bought a 37.5, so i don't know if he uses a different stamp for certain sizes but all my shoes have a rounded top on the 3 (<-like that) these have a flat one. Is it possible that Neiman sold me fakes unknowingly? Could someone have switched them or am i being parranoid or are there different 3's used??


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


I'm guessing the anemone & pink ones are fake .. tell me i'm right!


----------



## laureenthemean

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I just bought black louboutins from Neiman's sale on the website. When they arrived, there was no dustbag, which Neiman is now sending out to me.  I am concerned because I noticed that this pair has a different looking 3 than all the other Louboutin's I have. I've never bought a 37.5, so i don't know if he uses a different stamp for certain sizes but all my shoes have a rounded top on the 3 (<-like that) these have a flat one. Is it possible that Neiman sold me fakes unknowingly? Could someone have switched them or am i being parranoid or are there different 3's used??



There are different stamps.  If you are really worried, you need to post pictures of the actual shoe (and not just the stamp).


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> These are fake arent they?



Definitely fake.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I'm so glad to hear there are diff. stamps for sizing!


----------



## lulabee

^^They look just fine to me.


----------



## lilmissb

^ ick! they are gross copies of anemones


----------



## savvysgirl

laureenthemean said:


> Definitely fake.



Thanks chick.

Did you see the other 2? I edited the post as you were posting!


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> ^ ick! they are gross copies of anemones


  Are you referring to the triclos?


----------



## savvysgirl

lilmissb said:


> ^ ick! they are gross copies of anemones



Beautiful i think!


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry lula, referring to one of savvys posts of grey anemones not the triclos!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the anemone & pink ones are fake .. tell me i'm right!



Yup, you're right.  The glitter NP pics are stolen.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

those Triclos were purchased from Neiman Marcus. I was concerned about the stamp- are you saying they are fake??? I got them on sale but not at the 40% off so thats a LOT of $!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm so glad to hear there are diff. stamps for sizing!



These look fine.


----------



## savvysgirl

Fab!!! Thank you


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> Sorry lula, referring to one of savvys posts of grey anemones not the triclos!!!


 Phew...Ok, to avoid confusion in the future could you quote the listing you are referring to?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Oh- saw last post ok. I might want to post them on Ebay too. 37.5 verrrry tight. and I'm past the 30 day sale return period (!)  They're so beautiful though I can try and suck up the pain or have them stretched lol.  Oh- does anyone know how to get stains out of suede or should i take to shoe guy? I have the purple lady gres in suede from last yr and they have a stain!!


----------



## lulabee

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> those Triclos were purchased from Neiman Marcus. I was concerned about the stamp- are you saying they are fake??? I got them on sale but not at the 40% off so thats a LOT of $!!!


 They are fine.


----------



## yslalice

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350149624273&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022
i need your help, ladies...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.  Love the color!


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks Javaboo!


----------



## yslalice

thanks laureen!


----------



## lilmissb

lulabee said:


> Phew...Ok, to avoid confusion in the future could you quote the listing you are referring to?


 
No worries! Didn't mean to confuse the heck outta ya! ush:


----------



## lv_luva

Can I get these authenticated? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## niccig

^^These look a little off to me for some reason.  The seller also doesn't have very good feedback.  Wait for a 2nd opinion though, as I don't own these.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

EEk! Are these ok? If not, how did they slip through the cracks? And it is a powerseller, goes to shoe that doesn't mean much.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

^I know the seller is reputable jimmy but the profile looks a bit off to me. It may be because of the size.


----------



## niccig

These look weird to me too - the profile seems different than mine.  Of course, these are 2.5 sizes bigger than mine, so I don't know how much that might change things.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I know, I was thinking the same thing about the size. Maybe the seller does not know. The seller also has a fuxia pair for sale in the same size, but they look more normal. 

I guess I will wait until others weigh in as well. Thanks!


----------



## niccig

I asked the seller for a picture of the sole, and a side profile picture.


----------



## laureenthemean

lv_luva said:


> Can I get these authenticated? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:15|39:1|240:1318



Fake.



jimmyshoogirl said:


> EEk! Are these ok? If not, how did they slip through the cracks? And it is a powerseller, goes to shoe that doesn't mean much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



I think these are okay, but I see what you mean.  They're definitely made of snakeskin, though, you can see the scales peeling.


----------



## aeross

Could someone take a look at these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-ANEMONE-PIGALLE-SHOES-38_W0QQitemZ140293300903QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item140293300903&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-SUEDE-LEATHER-SHOES-39-FAB-NEW_W0QQitemZ330299080450QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item330299080450&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lilmissb

aeross said:


> Could someone take a look at these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-ANEMONE-PIGALLE-SHOES-38_W0QQitemZ140293300903QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item140293300903&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-SUEDE-LEATHER-SHOES-39-FAB-NEW_W0QQitemZ330299080450QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item330299080450&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



The anemones have already been determined as fake. 

Not sure about the second one but they look a bit funny. Wait for the experts regarding the second one though!


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> Could someone take a look at these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-ANEMONE-PIGALLE-SHOES-38_W0QQitemZ140293300903QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item140293300903&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-LOUBOUTIN-BLK-SUEDE-LEATHER-SHOES-39-FAB-NEW_W0QQitemZ330299080450QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item330299080450&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 First are fake. 
Second looks fine.


----------



## mwbeeler

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good.


 
I'm a couple of pages behind now, but thanks!


----------



## lv_luva

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are okay, but I see what you mean.  They're definitely made of snakeskin, though, you can see the scales peeling.


Yea I saw the skin peeling, that is why I wasn't for sure. Maybe it is the angle of the pic, but they definitely look a little off.


----------



## justkell

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


wanted to get the ok on these before i post them in the deals and steals thread...hardly worn  patent nude VPs with nude toe for $199 BIN?!?!?!


----------



## lawgirl78

Was just going to post same auction.  Already asked for more pics tho!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platforms-37_W0QQitemZ200296376575QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200296376575&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rilokiley

justkell said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platforms-37_W0QQitemZ200296376575QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200296376575&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> wanted to get the ok on these before i post them in the deals and steals thread...hardly worn  patent nude VPs with nude toe for $199 BIN?!?!?!




fake fake fake fake

he had those shoes up last week.


----------



## Bitstuff

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platforms-37_W0QQitemZ200296376575QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Wome n_s_Shoes?hash=item200296376575&_trksid=p3286.c0.m 14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A131 8



rilokiley said:


> fake fake fake fake
> 
> he had those shoes up last week.



Yeah, these do look fake. Nice fake scuffs on the soles!


----------



## rilokiley

oh no!  someone just bought those fake nude VP's.  ugh.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I was just coming to post the same shoes!! Someone bought them before I could even copy and paste them.


----------



## b00mbaka

Aww! That sucks! Is there any way to let the buyer know it's fake?


----------



## lawgirl78

I know I just saw that!  I feel awful when that happens.
If it weren't for you guys that could've been me, but he also didn't respond to my request for more pics, so that would've put me off too.


----------



## justkell

i knew they were too good to be true, and slightly off at that! thanks ladies


----------



## lulabee

We need to report them so the seller can get her money back if she's already paid.


----------



## rilokiley

^ Please report those nude VP's!  we may not be able to contact the buyer directly, but *L&A* says that if enough people report them, eBay will notify the buyer


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Both fake.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you Laureen!

I really like the colour of the 'minibouts'


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You could ask for more pictures to be sure, but that profile looks all wrong to me.  I guess it could be the angle, but it just looks so weird.


----------



## savvysgirl

I have asked for more pics of them .. ill post them here *if* she replies!


----------



## needloub

Hello again.  Could someone help me on these?  http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Beige-Patent-Rolando-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ260342057312QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260342057312&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

^ Authentic.  I've bought from that seller before.


----------



## needloub

Thanks! Great...my fiance won't be too happy with me...


----------



## Gaby511

Hi, I'm new here. I would like to know if these are real and how can you tell when shopping on ebay? I don't own a pair but I'm looking into some shoes. thank you

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-leather-C...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That seller's CLs look good.


----------



## b00mbaka

needloub said:


> Hello again. Could someone help me on these? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Beige-Patent-Rolando-38-5-8-5_W0QQitemZ260342057312QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260342057312&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Thanks!


 
Gorgeous color! Please post pictures when/if you get them!


----------



## Red Queen

How do these look?  TIA....

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-JS-MULTI-BOOTS-SZ-40-OVR-50-OFF_W0QQitemZ280299561809QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280299561809&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

Red Queen said:


> How do these look? TIA....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-JS-MULTI-BOOTS-SZ-40-OVR-50-OFF_W0QQitemZ280299561809QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280299561809&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These look fine.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Any thoughts on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=7&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Speedah

Jet,

Those are fake. He posted those last week and they got removed.


----------



## coconuttiger

pretty much know the answer to this already  what do you ladies think?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-heels-Silver-leather-size-37_W0QQitemZ280299188195QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item280299188195&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely fake.


----------



## velocha

I'm a newbie here, and need help for my first CL shoes...

could someone help me on these links..

http://www.oztion.com.au/vshops/item.aspx?itemid=5761349&tid=

http://www.oztion.com.au/vshops/item.aspx?itemid=4415375&shopid=3972&tid=

thank you.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^First is definitely fake.  Second is stolen pictures.


----------



## yslalice

ladies,
does this sole look "weird" to you? or have i been looking at it too long? any help is appreciated. i may be obsessing about nothing....


----------



## poquito85

Very Noeud ROYAL BLUE slingbacks sold by eluxuryshoes on ebay. Item#:350149180957

I just found and fell in love with these royal blue very noeud CL!!!! I need them for my wedding. Does anyone know where to get them? I normally wear a 37.5-38 but I have never worn CL shoes before so I'm not sure if that would be the correct size for these shoes. Please help!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think you should post that in the Help Me find/request thread.


----------



## yslalice

more pics


----------



## hya_been

http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/7859700

I'm guessing more pictures would be necessary


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

yslalice -They look good to me, wait for others to chime in so you can get my opinions.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

hya_been said:


> http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/7859700
> 
> I'm guessing more pictures would be necessary



Those look fake. You can ask for more pics if you want and post them here.


----------



## hya_been

I think this is an ad for the same shoes, just on a different site.  Couple of larger pictures.

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-W0QQAdIdZ96764332


----------



## yslalice

other


----------



## laureenthemean

yslalice said:


> more pics



Looks fine.



hya_been said:


> http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/7859700
> 
> I'm guessing more pictures would be necessary



Fake.



hya_been said:


> I think this is an ad for the same shoes, just on a different site.  Couple of larger pictures.
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-W0QQAdIdZ96764332



Fake.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Fake yeah? The cut looks different to those in the stolen pics!


----------



## Bitstuff

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Bout-Heels-Uk-4-37_W0QQitemZ250353814655QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250353814655&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Fake yeah? The cut looks different to those in the stolen pics!



I can't tell
I've always thought that the first pic from NAP looks to be taken from an odd angle. 
The box is good, the dustbag is good, even the stamp looks fine to me; but what is that leather overlap on the instep?


----------



## poquito85

royal blue very noeud CL satin shoes on ebay... sold from eluxuryshoes. any help would be appreciated!!!! thank you sooo much!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Bitstuff

poquito85 said:


> royal blue very noeud CL satin shoes on ebay... sold from eluxuryshoes. any help would be appreciated!!!! thank you sooo much!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLUE-VERY-NOEUD-SLINGBACK-SHOES-40_W0QQitemZ350149180957QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350149180957&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



These are good.


----------



## poquito85

thanks!!!!


----------



## aerolin

Hi! Can anyone authenticate these, please? Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120360266287&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## lulabee

aerolin said:


> Hi! Can anyone authenticate these, please? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120360266287&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 These look good.


----------



## savvysgirl

Lula, what do you make of these? Bitstuff couldnt tell! I dont think they look right, unless it's the angle. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## heat97

savvysgirl said:


> Lula, what do you make of these? Bitstuff couldnt tell! I dont think they look right, unless it's the angle.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
savvy-  i would ask for more pics, but my initial gut feeling is


----------



## savvysgirl

Yeah thats what i'm thinking too. Thanks hun!


----------



## niccig

The seller of the python fontanete 40.5 got back to me, and added a pic of the sole to her listing.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360122331046

I think these are real.


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> Lula, what do you make of these? Bitstuff couldnt tell! I dont think they look right, unless it's the angle.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian-Louboutin-Mini-Bout-Heels-Uk-4-37_W0QQitemZ250353814655QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250353814655&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 Savvy, these are fake.


----------



## lulabee

niccig said:


> The seller of the python fontanete 40.5 got back to me, and added a pic of the sole to her listing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360122331046
> 
> I think these are real.


 I agree, they look fine to me. Love your new avatar pic too!


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Rose-Peep-Toe-Heels-38-5_W0QQitemZ200296555292QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200296555292&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Sorry if already posted


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Rose-Peep-Toe-Heels-38-5_W0QQitemZ200296555292QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200296555292&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Sorry if already posted


 I'd ask for more pics, particularly of both sides and the back of the heel.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you Lula my dear!


----------



## lulabee

^^Welcome savvy my love!


----------



## aeross

Will do, they just don't look right to me. I was going to post as fake but Architeks are so hard. I think someone has these on here ?


----------



## lulabee

^^There is one little thing that looks off to me but more pics would help to be sure.


----------



## lv_luva

Are these authentic? Does anyone know how they run? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/875-AUTHENTIC-C...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Swanky

hey you guys?  I've repeaatedly asked that you not chat in here.  This thread has to stay completely clear of chatting.
Please just post your question and/or answer to someone's question.  There's plenty of other thread to chat in, this isn't one of them.
Thanks!


----------



## Bitstuff

lv_luva said:


> Are these authentic? Does anyone know how they run? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/875-AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-NEW-BNIB-37-7_W0QQitemZ370141700949QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370141700949&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Lookin' good.


----------



## lawgirl78

Didn't see this posted, so sorry if a repeat.  Not for me, but wanted to check authenticity before putting in Deals thread: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lv_luva

thanks bitstuff!


----------



## lulabee

lawgirl78 said:


> Didn't see this posted, so sorry if a repeat. Not for me, but wanted to check authenticity before putting in Deals thread:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Triclo-shoes-37-5-NWB-from-Neiman_W0QQitemZ280300241102QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280300241102&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These are fine.


----------



## stassy

I am planning on meeting this seller to try on these Christian Louboutin Rolando shoesimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif. She is selling them for $350. She bought them online from Net A Porter and they didn't fit. Here is the link to the Kijiji sale:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-shoes 

Does this look good? Is $350 a good price? Should I try to go lower?


----------



## laureenthemean

stassy said:


> I am planning on meeting this seller to try on these Christian Louboutin Rolando shoesimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif. She is selling them for $350. She bought them online from Net A Porter and they didn't fit. Here is the link to the Kijiji sale:
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-shoes
> 
> Does this look good? Is $350 a good price? Should I try to go lower?



Fake.


----------



## stassy

laureenthemean said:


> Fake.


 How so? Can you tell me more?


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry, we don't share details because sellers of fakes have been known to stalk this forum, but there are definitely some tell-tale signs that they are fake.


----------



## stassy

laureenthemean said:


> Sorry, we don't share details because sellers of fakes have been known to stalk this forum, but there are definitely some tell-tale signs that they are fake.


 
That sucks. I'd really like to know how they are fake. I don't know the tell tale signs. I just joined today, so I can't be PM'd. Could you send me an email maybe? I'd like to know so I don't waste my time to go look at them in person.


----------



## rilokiley

I agree with Laureen.  Definitely fake... don't waste your time.


----------



## laureenthemean

If you search for "rolando" in the "Post Pics of your Louboutins" thread, you can easily see that the shape is not nearly the same; compare them to the seller's modeling pics.


----------



## stassy

rilokiley said:


> I agree with Laureen. Definitely fake... don't waste your time.


 Man, I wish I knew the signs so I could decide for myself! Through looking at pics around here they look pretty much like real ones to me.


----------



## lulabee

stassy said:


> Man, I wish I knew the signs so I could decide for myself! Through looking at pics around here they look pretty much like real ones to me.


 They are fake.


----------



## stassy

lulabee said:


> They are fake.


 That really sucks. I desperately wanted them. How can I tell they are fake? Should I go look at them in person?


----------



## lulabee

^^I believe all your questions have been answered.


----------



## rilokiley

^ After getting used to seeing real Louboutins, it's easier to tell the fakes.  As *Laureen* said before, we don't reveal the details here.  *Lula* has also confirmed they are not authentic.  You will be wasting your time if you go see them.


----------



## stassy

rilokiley said:


> ^ After getting used to seeing real Louboutins, it's easier to tell the fakes. As *Laureen* said before, we don't reveal the details here. *Lula* has also confirmed they are not authentic. You will be wasting your time if you go see them.


 
Thanks for your help everyone! I guess I haven't seen enough CLs in person to know better. I'm sad  I thought that might be my first pair! I guess I might as well save up and buy them in the store. Is there a place on TPF where I can read about fakes?


----------



## rilokiley

stassy said:


> Thanks for your help everyone! I guess I haven't seen enough CLs in person to know better. I'm sad  I thought that might be my first pair! I guess I might as well save up and buy them in the store. Is there a place on TPF where I can read about fakes?



You can find some good deals on eBay.  If you see a pair you like, post it in this thread, and we can tell you if they are real or fake.  You can do a search to see how some ladies have been scammed by fakers.


----------



## lulabee

There is a great reference library with pics of most of the styles. There's also a thread that lists styles now being faked. Take a look around...there's tons of great info here.


----------



## stassy

lulabee said:


> There is a great reference library with pics of most of the styles. There's also a thread that lists styles now being faked. Take a look around...there's tons of great info here.


 Thanks  I'm finally in a place where Christian Louboutin shoes are becoming a reality! The seller is sending me other pics tonight, so I'll post again tomorrow to see if they are still 100% fake. This forum is awesome! It's nice to be around fellow shoe fanatics.


----------



## rilokiley

^ I hate to say it again, but those Rolandos are 10000% fake.  More pictures isn't going to change anything.


----------



## stassy

rilokiley said:


> ^ I hate to say it again, but those Rolandos are 10000% fake. More pictures isn't going to change anything.


 
Oh well. I should have joined this forum before I contacted the seller. I've learned so much already. I guess the black suede Rolandos are very often fakes. She really had me going too, offering me references of people she has sold to in the past. I guess they haven't been on here!


----------



## jopapeto

stassy said:


> Man, I wish I knew the signs so I could decide for myself! Through looking at pics around here they look pretty much like real ones to me.


 
So on this forum one says to you fake, made their confidence these ladies know and are never mistaken.


----------



## needloub

What do you all think of these?  http://cgi.ebay.com/555-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SUEDE-BALLERINA-FLATS-39-9-NIB_W0QQitemZ270327682541QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270327682541&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 

Thanks again!


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Look good. I don't think that style has been faked. Super cute too!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Fake- net-a-porter NEVER sold these. I am insane & check that site every day!
Sorry! Referring to this:

I am planning on meeting this seller to try on these Christian Louboutin Rolando shoesimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif. She is selling them for $350. She bought them online from Net A Porter and they didn't fit. Here is the link to the Kijiji sale:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-se...g-womens-shoes 

Does this look good? Is $350 a good price? Should I try to go lower?


----------



## rilokiley

^ Which pair are you talking about?...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think she's talking about the black Rolandos.


----------



## Speedah

I'm not terribly familiar with this style but how do these look?

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/983577314.html

thanks!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



I lost the auction a couple wks ago on these by 10 dollars! I contacted this seller, who bought them when I lost to see why she was reposting and she said it was because they didn't fit.  She thought 39.5 was really a 9.5.  She is selling them for the same price range but I'm worried because, well its a lot of $ and I have seen these produced as fakes on certain sites.  Thank you in advance for help!!!

To clarify: this seller won them a couple weeks ago. And put them up for re-auction a few days later.


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> I'm not terribly familiar with this style but how do these look?
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/983577314.html
> 
> thanks!



These look good.



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> 
> I lost the auction a couple wks ago on these by 10 dollars! I contacted this seller, who bought them when I lost to see why she was reposting and she said it was because they didn't fit.  She thought 39.5 was really a 9.5.  She is selling them for the same price range but I'm worried because, well its a lot of $ and I have seen these produced as fakes on certain sites.  Thank you in advance for help!!!



These look okay, but you should get more pictures to be sure.  They're either the Babel or the Bourge, not the Ginerva in the first picture.


----------



## laureenthemean

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> 
> I lost the auction a couple wks ago on these by 10 dollars! I contacted this seller, who bought them when I lost to see why she was reposting and she said it was because they didn't fit.  She thought 39.5 was really a 9.5.  She is selling them for the same price range but I'm worried because, well its a lot of $ and I have seen these produced as fakes on certain sites.  Thank you in advance for help!!!
> 
> To clarify: this seller won them a couple weeks ago. And put them up for re-auction a few days later.



Found the original auction with more pictures:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310111118911#ht_992wt_909

They are the Bourge, and they look okay.  You might want to wait for a second opinion, though.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thank you so much!! the current seller said the previous seller gave permission to use same pics. when i contacted original seller, i received no response   They said they were Babel at some point.... so maybe fake...


----------



## fleurdelys

Are these ok?  Thanks in advance!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270327894106


----------



## rilokiley

^ Authentic.


----------



## neonnoelle

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b166/heartslove/Studded Louboutins/

These just arrived, bought on ebay. I had them checked here first but these are my own, hopefully more thorough photos. Original auction here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290283688837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

I think these are probably fake, as the architecks (sp?) seem to be getting faked lot. As I'm not 100% sure, I'm posting here as instructed as opposed to on the hall of shame. If someone knows for sure, report!:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Louboutin-de...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
item #: 2803005599387
seller: amie402.134


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Only one stock photo but a starting bid of $9.99? Gotta be bad!
320330929884
meworriedneedmoney


----------



## shoeaddict1979

There is something off about these - they're not faking Anemones now are are they?? Ick!
170292213026
highendfashion82
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Satin-Anemone-w-Bow-38-8_W0QQitemZ170292213026QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170292213026&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## thisismisschris

^^Yeah, there are loads of fake Anemones! I guess they hardly ever show up on ebay, but if you type in "Louboutin Anemones" in a search engine, I'm sure you'll find links for ioffer and a bunch of other bad, bad fake CL suppliers... It's horrible.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

It sure is!


----------



## Bitstuff

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Only one stock photo but a starting bid of $9.99? Gotta be bad!
> 320330929884
> meworriedneedmoney



That seller has sold two other pairs of fake Louboutins recently. One of them for a fair bit as well. Very sad.

A considerable number of fakes have been coming out of Aus recently.


----------



## Bitstuff

What to make of this shop?

http://stores.ebay.ie/Maxi-Outlet-Occasioni


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Bitstuff - ooo, that shop looks a bit dodge! P.S. I love your avatar - so cuuuute!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> 
> I lost the auction a couple wks ago on these by 10 dollars! I contacted this seller, who bought them when I lost to see why she was reposting and she said it was because they didn't fit.  She thought 39.5 was really a 9.5.  She is selling them for the same price range but I'm worried because, well its a lot of $ and I have seen these produced as fakes on certain sites.  Thank you in advance for help!!!
> 
> To clarify: this seller won them a couple weeks ago. And put them up for re-auction a few days later.


Sorry- any more thoughts on these???


----------



## lulabee

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Sorry- any more thoughts on these???


 Didn't laureen already tell you these looked ok? I agree with her.


----------



## lulabee

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Fake- net-a-porter NEVER sold these. I am insane & check that site every day!
> Sorry! Referring to this:
> 
> I am planning on meeting this seller to try on these Christian Louboutin Rolando shoesimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif. She is selling them for $350. She bought them online from Net A Porter and they didn't fit. Here is the link to the Kijiji sale:
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-se...g-womens-shoes
> 
> Does this look good? Is $350 a good price? Should I try to go lower?


 Somebody already asked about these a few pages ago...They are fake.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lulabee said:


> Didn't laureen already tell you these looked ok? I agree with her.


she suggested waiting for other replies


----------



## lulabee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hey you guys? I've repeaatedly asked that you not chat in here. This thread has to stay completely clear of chatting.
> Please just post your question and/or answer to someone's question. There's plenty of other thread to chat in, this isn't one of them.
> Thanks!


 Lets make sure Swanky isn't wasting her breath here.


----------



## aerolin

Any thoughts on these? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Chri...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

aerolin said:


> Any thoughts on these? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Satin-Anemone-w-Bow-38-8_W0QQitemZ170292213026QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170292213026&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These are fake.


----------



## aerolin

lulabee said:


> These are fake.


 
Thanks, thought so....


----------



## lawgirl78

Hi, I have two:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180317908397

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200296231389

TIA!


----------



## Bitstuff

lawgirl78 said:


> Hi, I have two:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180317908397
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200296231389
> 
> TIA!



The first ones look good.

Don't know about the other ones now...


----------



## neonnoelle

neonnoelle said:


> http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b166/heartslove/Studded Louboutins/
> 
> These just arrived, bought on ebay. I had them checked here first but these are my own, hopefully more thorough photos. Original auction here:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290283688837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> 
> thanks so much for all your help.



Bump.  I think people said before they weren't too familiar with this style, but hopefully someone comes along who can give me an ok. Thank you!!


----------



## Bitstuff

I'm not familiar with this style either, but going by the general styling and details of Louboutins I can say that these are the real deal.


----------



## lulabee

lawgirl78 said:


> Hi, I have two:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180317908397
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200296231389
> 
> TIA!


 Both look good to me.


----------



## lulabee

neonnoelle said:


> Bump.  I think people said before they weren't too familiar with this style, but hopefully someone comes along who can give me an ok. Thank you!!


 These are fine.


----------



## neonnoelle

Thanks everyone!!  You have been a great help.


----------



## libby444

Are these ok? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120360256465


----------



## rilokiley

^ Authentic.  The seller is a TPFer


----------



## JennlynnCLfan

What do you ladies think about these?
Thanks a million!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/5950-CHRISTIAN-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

JennlynnCLfan said:


> What do you ladies think about these?
> Thanks a million!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5950-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Glitter-YoYo-Peep-SHOES-41-10_W0QQitemZ360121604624QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360121604624&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These look good.


----------



## Vasilisa

Hi experts of CL :tpfrox:. I've just bought a gorgeous evening dress from Bottega Veneta and need a pair of pumps with very high heels. What do you think about this listing? are they authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Loubout...QQcmdZViewItem
or
Item number: 170293131482
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## edge907

It may be impossible based on these terrible photos, but you ladies with the trained eyes may be able to spot something immediately.  Thanks.

http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/clo/933086718.html


----------



## laureenthemean

Vasilisa said:


> Hi experts of CL :tpfrox:. I've just bought a gorgeous evening dress from Bottega Veneta and need a pair of pumps with very high heels. What do you think about this listing? are they authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Loubout...QQcmdZViewItem
> or
> Item number: 170293131482
> Thank you very much for your help!



Fake.



edge907 said:


> It may be impossible based on these terrible photos, but you ladies with the trained eyes may be able to spot something immediately.  Thanks.
> 
> http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/clo/933086718.html



Fake.


----------



## shoeaholic77

yay or nay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260344449430&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would ask for more pictures.


----------



## shoeaholic77

thank you!!


----------



## Vasilisa

Thank you.... Maybe some of members will sell CL 5 inch pumps? I need size 8


----------



## JennlynnCLfan

Thanks Lulabee!!


----------



## seashel

Please tell me these are fake!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Loubou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

whoops - just found them on the fakes thread!  ugh!


----------



## madamefifi

Anyone? I just stupidly bid on these....if they're fake hopefully I'll be out-bid. Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-TStrap-Heels-Pumps-Shoes-9-5_W0QQitemZ170293194213QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170293194213&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## kaeleigh

I went back a few pages, I hope these have not been posted already.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290287199803

and

**I asked for a picture of the sole and they said "we do not have any more pictures of this item, the ones posted are it. Thanks Again". Do you think that is a bad sign? I have never bought shoes off ebay before. Also do you know the name?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270328292170


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good.  The orange Yoyo Zeppa Slingbacks are adorable, wish they were my size!  Also, the seller of that pair is a reputable high-end vintage store in Los Angeles.


----------



## kaeleigh

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Both look good. The orange Yoyo Zeppa Slingbacks are adorable, wish they were my size! Also, the seller of that pair is a reputable high-end vintage store in Los Angeles.


 
Thanks laureen.


----------



## Speedah

I just want to be sure before I post these in the fakes thread- they close in a few hours.
TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Evenstar

Are these booties ok?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-Christia...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks so much


----------



## javaboo

Evenstar said:


> Are these booties ok?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Cest-Moi-Black-Bootie-39_W0QQitemZ200297193603QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-C-EST-MOI-120-NAPPA-Sz-39-9_W0QQitemZ350151004537QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks so much



The boots are both good.


----------



## Evenstar

Thanks javaboo!


----------



## lulabee

Speedah said:


> I just want to be sure before I post these in the fakes thread- they close in a few hours.
> TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-black-shoes-size-US-9-eu-40_W0QQitemZ160309019943QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-black-shoes-size-US-7-5-eu-38_W0QQitemZ160309020138QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 Speedah, These are fake...Both listings have ended with buyers. This seller has been reported in the fakes thread before. I went ahead and reported them anyway.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hey girls.  Finally got my City Girls I've been wanting!  But they looked a little funny to me when I got them, probably because I don't have anything like them to compare to.  I'm sure they are fine.  They are from manhattan-sales on freakbay and I know that seller sells a lot of designer shoes.  But the box they sent me was just a generic CL box (stickers had been ripped off) so I want to double check for peace of mind.  Can you all check it out for me.  Thanks!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Some more...


----------



## Bitstuff

The City Girls are OK. It is possible that they didn't have the box for these shoes for whatever reason and so gave you another one. Happened to me once.


----------



## so-phisticated

i dunno if there's enough pics here but the seller has only ever sold 14 items and the price is too cheap to believe so..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Mad-M...hash=item320329780602&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## lv_luva

These look fake to me.  What do you ladies think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## so-phisticated

^ they don't even have a size on the sole?!


----------



## laureenthemean

so-phisticated said:


> i dunno if there's enough pics here but the seller has only ever sold 14 items and the price is too cheap to believe so..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Mad-M...hash=item320329780602&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177



Fake.



lv_luva said:


> These look fake to me.  What do you ladies think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Fake.


----------



## kramer125

Does the seller sole_central sell authentics?  Here's a link to an auction:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220330965801&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us

Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

^^^
 They're good.


----------



## lulabee

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hey girls. Finally got my City Girls I've been wanting! But they looked a little funny to me when I got them, probably because I don't have anything like them to compare to. I'm sure they are fine. They are from manhattan-sales on freakbay and I know that seller sells a lot of designer shoes. But the box they sent me was just a generic CL box (stickers had been ripped off) so I want to double check for peace of mind. Can you all check it out for me. Thanks!!!
> 
> View attachment 641589
> 
> 
> View attachment 641590
> 
> 
> View attachment 641591
> 
> 
> View attachment 641592
> 
> 
> View attachment 641593


 These look fine E!


----------



## creighbaby

I didn't see these posted. I hope they're real because I just bought them and don't need a headache if they aren't. These are my one's that got away. (though I would have preferred to own them in red first. Now I understand why some ladies here have the same shoe in different colours. When they are all so beautiful, you want the whole assortment!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1&item=200295717062&ih=010


----------



## javaboo

creighbaby said:


> I didn't see these posted. I hope they're real because I just bought them and don't need a headache if they aren't. These are my one's that got away. (though I would have preferred to own them in red first. Now I understand why some ladies here have the same shoe in different colours. When they are all so beautiful, you want the whole assortment!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1&item=200295717062&ih=010



Those look fine to me


----------



## so-phisticated

laureenthemean said:


> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake.



thank you!


----------



## fifi0009

Hi,
Whoever called the bow louboutins a fake should check the 2008 fall collection.
type in to any browser : luboutin bow, it will come up.
Please you guys, do not call something a fake of you are not familiar with the style.
Otherwise, this site is good, it is very useful, just got to know it.
cheers everyone


----------



## lulabee

fifi0009 said:


> Hi,
> Whoever called the bow louboutins a fake should check the 2008 fall collection.
> type in to any browser : luboutin bow, it will come up.
> Please you guys, do not call something a fake of you are not familiar with the style.
> Otherwise, this site is good, it is very useful, just got to know it.
> cheers everyone


  If you are referring to the "Anemonies" posted a few pages back they are fake.


----------



## creighbaby

javaboo said:


> Those look fine to me



Thanks, *javaboo*


----------



## techie81

fifi, these girls know their stuff.  And they're quite familiar with Anemones.


----------



## so-phisticated

hmm.. do you think fake ebayers ever come on here to defend their product? that would be freakyyy!


----------



## singtong

what about these?

*http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220341159286

*


----------



## laureenthemean

so-phisticated said:


> hmm.. do you think fake ebayers ever come on here to defend their product? that would be freakyyy!



They definitely do.  There were quite a few incidences, which is exactly why we don't give out details.



singtong said:


> what about these?
> 
> *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220341159286
> 
> *



These look okay to me.


----------



## singtong

thanks laureen, you are still my authenticator queen! lol!!! I should not have brought these but I just could not let them go either!!!!!!! not for that price anyway!!


----------



## lulabee

so-phisticated said:


> hmm.. do you think fake ebayers ever come on here to defend their product? that would be freakyyy!


 Yes they do all the time.


----------



## fleurdelys

Could someone please help with these?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Pewter-New-Simple-Pump-37_W0QQitemZ320331359667QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320331359667&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170293458037

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140292912216

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250352127495


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lulabee said:


> These look fine E!



Thanks Deb!!!


----------



## javaboo

fleurdelys said:


> Could someone please help with these?  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Pewter-New-Simple-Pump-37_W0QQitemZ320331359667QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320331359667&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170293458037
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140292912216
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250352127495



All good!


----------



## bagmad73

Hi there! Patent black simples. Please authenticate. Thanks a whole bunch!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## idests

VPs. Yes or no? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:2|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

bagmad73 said:


> Hi there! Patent black simples. Please authenticate. Thanks a whole bunch!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Simple-Pump-Blk-38-US-7-5_W0QQitemZ300286072775QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300286072775&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 These look fine to me.


----------



## lulabee

idests said:


> VPs. Yes or no? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-BLACK-PUMPS_W0QQitemZ290287734752QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290287734752&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A2|240%3A1318


 These look fine to me.


----------



## idests

^^^
Thanks, lulabee!


----------



## bagmad73

Yes, thank you so much!


----------



## halah

Hi Ladies, what do you think of these VPs?  Maybe it's just a bad pic of the soles...no stamps?

http://cgi.ebay.com/size-40-christi...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ 100% Fake. 
This seller has also been posted in the fakes thread.


----------



## halah

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ 100% Fake.
> This seller has also been posted in the fakes thread.



Thanks!  Sorry I tried to check real quick before I posted...should have searched on auction id...now I know!


----------



## shoeaholic77

I asked for more pictures but I wasn't sure if anyone could tell based on what she has up:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Thanks!


----------



## lulabee

shoeaholic77 said:


> I asked for more pictures but I wasn't sure if anyone could tell based on what she has up:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-shoes-size-39_W0QQitemZ170293516605QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170293516605&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Thanks!


 laureen answered your question better than me, lol, look down.


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaholic77 said:


> I asked for more pictures but I wasn't sure if anyone could tell based on what she has up:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Thanks!



That picture is a stolen picture that fakers have been known to use.  Please do not bid until she sends you her own pictures and they have been determined to be real.


----------



## shoeaholic77

OMG that is NUTS!  She has not responded to my request...but OMG  I cannot believe people are such dirtbags


----------



## samina

Im lookin for red patent shoes, can some have a look at these for me and let me know what u think ?
Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hash=item370128422581&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## lulabee

samina said:


> Im lookin for red patent shoes, can some have a look at these for me and let me know what u think ?
> Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-RED-COXINELLE-PUMPS-SHOES-37-7_W0QQitemZ370128422581QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370128422581&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


 These are fine..Seller is good too, always sells authentic.


----------



## samina

Thanks Lulabee!


----------



## needloub

What do you all think of these?  Thanks again.  http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  That seller seems to sell authentic.


----------



## savvysgirl

These are fake arent they? She has just bought them off another ebayer (who has better pics)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mayen120

are these authentic? thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Mia-Pumps-size-36_W0QQitemZ160309438012QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160309438012&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1495|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Raffaluv

Hi Ladies!  Let me know what you think of these - Thank you! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190279697729&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38.l1313%26_nkw%3D190279697729%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## JetSetGo!

Raffaluv said:


> Hi Ladies!  Let me know what you think of these - Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190279697729&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38.l1313%26_nkw%3D190279697729%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1



These look good. And they are a steal!


----------



## JetSetGo!

mayen120 said:


> are these authentic? thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Mia-Pumps-size-36_W0QQitemZ160309438012QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160309438012&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1495|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50



These look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

savvysgirl said:


> These are fake arent they? She has just bought them off another ebayer (who has better pics)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Fakenstein


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoeaholic77 said:


> OMG that is NUTS!  She has not responded to my request...but OMG  I cannot believe people are such dirtbags



I also asked for pix early this morning, but have gotten no reply. Given what Laureen said, it's safe to say they're fake, imo.


----------



## Raffaluv

JetSetGo! said:


> These look good. And they are a steal!


 

Thank you Jet!!!


----------



## Cherry Maiko

true or fake?

http://cgi.ebay.it/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PIGALLE-SUEDE-PUMPS-BLACK-SIZE-39_W0QQitemZ190279135827QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDonna_S carpe?hash=item190279135827&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_ trkparms=72%3A1385%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C2 40%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That listing has been removed.


----------



## mayen120

JetSetGo! said:


> These look good to me.



thank you so much!


----------



## shoeaholic77

JetSetGo! said:


> I also asked for pix early this morning, but have gotten no reply. Given what Laureen said, it's safe to say they're fake, imo.


 

You all rock - thanks for the help!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I'm guess no, but need some confirmation:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm guess no, but need some confirmation:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318



These look fine.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

if you guys can, thoughts on these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...rms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1308

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> if you guys can, thoughts on these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...rms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1308
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318



All of these look fine.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thank you all so much...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...rms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay too.


----------



## rilokiley

I wanted to double check...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


if authentic, they are a crazy good deal...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good to me!  Wow, I'm so tempted.


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks Laureen!  I think you should totally get them!  They are an amazing deal for a pair of nude VP's, and I really hope a TPFer gets them!


----------



## MsFrida

I didn't think I'd win them but I did, a little help please before I pay:


http://i1.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/27/d8/d854_1.JPG

http://i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/27/d8/db87_1.JPG

http://i2.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/27/d8/de18_1.JPG


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## MsFrida

*phiew* thank you


----------



## Shainerocks

I hope you don't mind my question but is there a thread where people recommend sellers from Ebay. I'm considering on buying a pair from Ebay and I would love to be able to buy from a seller that is trustworthy. TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Look through this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/reputable-stores-carrying-louboutin-353107.html


----------



## Shainerocks

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Look through this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/reputable-stores-carrying-louboutin-353107.html



Thank you!


----------



## funnygirl09

Hi everyone!

Could you please confirm/deny authenticity for these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350149454976

I'm new to the forum- what a great resource! Thank you


----------



## rilokiley

^ Those are good


----------



## laureenthemean

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

help me pick! (and are they real)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220342251060

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120359431604


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look good (trenduet is a reputable seller).


----------



## dreamaahh

hi i need some help if it is possible!
i am a first time louboutin buyer and bught my first real pair off ebay 
i spent way too much money on them and now i have just realised i think they could be fake  i have bought a pair of fakes off ebay before and took one look at them and knew i disputed the seller immediately. but this was six months ago is it possible that the fakes have gotten better? first thing i noticed about the most recent pair is that the black paint that meets the red paint is a bit splattered. though the red sole is alot brighter and shinier than the last pair i saw. now i have realised that on the sole of the shoe it does not have the vero courio stamp on it, it only has christian louboutin made in italy 39.is this normal? the cut looks good and they came in a box with saks stickers on it but i cant get that vero cuorio stamp out of my mind!! i am new on here and have no idea how to work this forrum so my email address is sophie 2788 @ live . com . au if anyone can help please i beg you i cant afford to pay this much for an inferior product if you could tell me how to post pictures up too that would be great!!!


----------



## dreamaahh

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Both look good (trenduet is a reputable seller).


 
please help i just bought my first pir of louboutins of ebay and i paid heps for them and i think they could be fke i have no idea how to work this forrum eighther


----------



## laureenthemean

Please post pictures, and then we can help you from there.  This thread will tell you how:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

Also, not all CLs have the "vero cuoio" stamp.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-In-Box-Chri...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

real or fake?


----------



## athomemeljo

I am in need of help. I have purchased 2 CL shoes and I think (at least) one is fake. I don't have a digital camera to take pics.

The first is Joli Noeud. Bought from Bluefly when they had the frenzy. The bottom says vero cuoio inside a "symbol" inside 2 more "symbols". The box stripes don't "match". In otherwords it doesn't look like they made the lid and box from the same piece. (The stripes are opposite).

The second is Scissor girls. Bought from Saks and just got. The box appears like the lid and box were made from the same piece of material (i.e. the stripes match from top to bottom and side to side). The bottom says vero cuoio inside one "symbol". The box also says "Made in Italy" in all capital letters on the bottom of the box.

Please help!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Any thoughts on these? 
stylezbymail
180320279161


----------



## aeross

They look ok to me ? They look very tatty though

ETA Just had another look and I think it's more the camera making them looking battered. Looking closely they're in good condition


----------



## la lola

^^
They look a bit "not taken care of" but real...


----------



## lulabee

athomemeljo said:


> I am in need of help. I have purchased 2 CL shoes and I think (at least) one is fake. I don't have a digital camera to take pics.
> 
> The first is Joli Noeud. Bought from Bluefly when they had the frenzy. The bottom says vero cuoio inside a "symbol" inside 2 more "symbols". The box stripes don't "match". In otherwords it doesn't look like they made the lid and box from the same piece. (The stripes are opposite).
> 
> The second is Scissor girls. Bought from Saks and just got. The box appears like the lid and box were made from the same piece of material (i.e. the stripes match from top to bottom and side to side). The bottom says vero cuoio inside one "symbol". The box also says "Made in Italy" in all capital letters on the bottom of the box.
> 
> Please help!


 The only way we can help you is if you post good clear photos of the shoes. The vero cuoio symbols are not a sure sign of the shoe being fake or authentic.


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> stylezbymail
> 180320279161


 These look ok to me...just _loved._


----------



## JetSetGo!

athomemeljo said:


> I am in need of help. I have purchased 2 CL shoes and I think (at least) one is fake. I don't have a digital camera to take pics.
> 
> The first is Joli Noeud. Bought from Bluefly when they had the frenzy. The bottom says vero cuoio inside a "symbol" inside 2 more "symbols". The box stripes don't "match". In otherwords it doesn't look like they made the lid and box from the same piece. (The stripes are opposite).
> 
> The second is Scissor girls. Bought from Saks and just got. The box appears like the lid and box were made from the same piece of material (i.e. the stripes match from top to bottom and side to side). The bottom says vero cuoio inside one "symbol". The box also says "Made in Italy" in all capital letters on the bottom of the box.
> 
> Please help!



The Vero Cuoios can vary on different CLs depending on the factory. We'd really need a pic to be able to tell you for sure. 

I would study the shape of your shoe against pix of the real thing. That will be your best bet. Box tops may be been switched, etc.

I have not yet seen Scissor Girls faked.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> stylezbymail
> 180320279161



I thought they were a little weird at first too, but I think it's partially because it's such a small size.


----------



## aeross

It's a day for Mouche's today

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MOUCHE-SHOES_W0QQitemZ170293933878QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item170293933878&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

How about these ?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-In-Box-Christian-Louboutin-Boots-Ginevra-Blk-Lthr_W0QQitemZ160309155383QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160309155383&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> real or fake?


 
do these look ok to anyone? It just seems to good to be true.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.  I believe javaboo posted these in the Deals thread as well.


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> It's a day for Mouche's today
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MOUCHE-SHOES_W0QQitemZ170293933878QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item170293933878&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> How about these ?



Woah, these look awful.


----------



## aeross

laureenthemean said:


> Woah, these look awful.


 
Thanks Laureen !


----------



## Vasilisa

Hi experts


----------



## Vasilisa

Hi experts !
What do you think about these CL http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200296876427

Item number: 200296876427
The seller replied to me that she doesn't have any repeipt :weird:
Thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.


----------



## funnygirl09

Thank you! Just got them =D


----------



## kaeleigh

Real or fake 220341211659
sorry I can't attach the link I am on my phone.
TIA


----------



## lawgirl78

Have a bad feeling but just wanted to be sure before I post in fakes thread...not as good at this as you guys!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-SLINGBACK-37-5_W0QQitemZ110335740164QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110335740164&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

TIA!


----------



## la lola

kaeleigh said:


> Real or fake 220341211659
> sorry I can't attach the link I am on my phone.
> TIA


Real.


----------



## rilokiley

something looks off, but maybe it's just me...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## poshchick

Too cheap to be true?? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-Louboutin-Slingback-black-platform-shoe_W0QQitemZ160309668651QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item160309668651&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## dreachick2384

Hi Ladies!!!
Thoughts on these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## la lola

rilokiley said:


> something looks off, but maybe it's just me...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Mad-Mary-Size-39_W0QQitemZ300286560225QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item300286560225&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



I belive that these are ok.....


----------



## poshchick

Can someone ppplleeasee look at the ones I posted? My gut instincts saying fake , but just need it confirmed!


----------



## rilokiley

poshchick said:


> Can someone ppplleeasee look at the ones I posted? My gut instincts saying fake , but just need it confirmed!



sorry, I don't know Architeks too well


----------



## savvysgirl

Architeks are quite hard i believe!

Isnt there a thread somewhere that people included pics of their Architeks? You could compare?? I'll see if i can find it. 

You could ask her for more close up pics ... i'm surprised she doesnt mention the style name though. And also .. £109 is quite cheap unless she just needs the money.


----------



## poshchick

Yea, don't come with dustbag or box either - alarm bells?


----------



## laureenthemean

poshchick said:


> Too cheap to be true??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-Louboutin-Slingback-black-platform-shoe_W0QQitemZ160309668651QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item160309668651&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



These don't look good to me.  I know there are some good fake Architeks out there, but this one doesn't look very good.



dreachick2384 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> Thoughts on these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!



These look fine.


----------



## poshchick

laureenthemean said:


> These don't look good to me. I know there are some good fake Architeks out there, but this one doesn't look very good.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Thanks laureenthemean...
> Thought as much  Plus no box or dustbag - who would ever throw that out?!?! ush:


----------



## poshchick

Having a great time on ebay tonight - how are these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230318687732&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## rilokiley

Laureen, can I get your opinion on these?  Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## poshchick

^^ I think they have been looked at already and are fine


----------



## rilokiley

^^ I'd like a second opinion from Laureen.  She knows everything


----------



## laureenthemean

poshchick said:


> Having a great time on ebay tonight - how are these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230318687732&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123



These look good.



rilokiley said:


> Laureen, can I get your opinion on these?  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Hm, angles are kinda tricky, but I think they're okay.  I think I would ask for more pictures to be safe, though.


----------



## rilokiley

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, angles are kinda tricky, but I think they're okay.  I think I would ask for more pictures to be safe, though.



thanks!  something about the cut looks off to me, but it may just be the angle.


----------



## poshchick

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## singtong

hey what do you think of these, I know that there are fakes floating around but I have tried comparing them to others and I think that they are ok, but then again i have no experience with this style. if fake i'll report it.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Laureen, I'd be lost without you and your mad skills!


----------



## laureenthemean

singtong said:


> hey what do you think of these, I know that there are fakes floating around but I have tried comparing them to others and I think that they are ok, but then again i have no experience with this style. if fake i'll report it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330299901206



Looks fine.


----------



## singtong

thanks laureen x


----------



## rmelody

can you please help me with these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130280898480

tia


----------



## singtong

these have already been authenticated, they are good - actually scrap that I may have seen them in another thread cant seem to find it now!


----------



## javaboo

OMG its not even funny any more, if you guys see cream colored Mad Mary's on ioffer do not buy it. The shoes in the picture are real but they are not selling the real deal. They have stolen my photos to use and I don't think I can do anything about it.


----------



## javaboo

rilokiley said:


> thanks!  something about the cut looks off to me, but it may just be the angle.



*Rilo*: I have checked it and those look good. I think they have pewter and gold studs by the way. Thats pretty rare and I can't remember if only Europe got those...


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *java*!

and sorry to hear about your Mad Mary pictures... ugh


----------



## lv_luva

I bought these off Ebay.  Could you tell me if these are indeed authentic? Thanks so much!


----------



## lilmissb

*java *- that's sooo crap! I can't believe it. Surely there would _something_ you can do. Can't you report it to ioffer??


----------



## javaboo

I was gonna but then I have to sign up for an account and I think someone else tried and they won't do anything about it. Their only customers are people who list fakes. Its just stupid cuz a bunch of them have my watermark all over it too!


----------



## javaboo

lv_luva said:


> I bought these off Ebay.  Could you tell me if these are indeed authentic? Thanks so much!



Those look fine! I  the color


----------



## lv_luva

Thank you javaboo!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^That's ridiculous! Who buys shoes from a seller that has a different watermark than their user ID??? I did swing by ioffer and was shocked to see how many stolen pics there were!


----------



## shoes1

Hi guys

Can someone please authenticate these? Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BN-Christian...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## carolly88

Could someone please authenticate these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...rkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ht_592wt_688

TIA!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoes1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these? Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BN-Christian...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



Fake.



carolly88 said:


> Could someone please authenticate these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...rkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ht_592wt_688
> 
> TIA!!!



Looks okay.


----------



## sakura

Looks good, but wanted to check first - http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are good, one of our own!


----------



## la lola

These don't look well  								250354004679 
Please check them, and if I am right - *REPORT!*


----------



## lulabee

la lola said:


> These don't look well                                 250354004679
> Please check them, and if I am right - *REPORT!*


 These are by far the most hideous pair of fake Minibouts I have _ever_ seen.


----------



## Bitstuff

la lola said:


> These don't look well                                  250354004679
> Please check them, and if I am right - *REPORT!*



Yuck, these things keep popping back up like herpes sores!


----------



## ShelleyM

Hi can anyone tell if these look like authentic Bang Bang boots?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...hash=item220343337261&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## misty2

Hi I have looked back through this thread a few days but can't see these. Please could someone let me know if they are they ok or fake?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110335258385

and 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280300594945

thanks a lot


----------



## laureenthemean

misty2 said:


> Hi I have looked back through this thread a few days but can't see these. Please could someone let me know if they are they ok or fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110335258385
> 
> and
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280300594945
> 
> thanks a lot



Both look okay.


----------



## misty2

Thanks Laureen


----------



## Zucnarf

Hello, girls!

Can you please tell me is this seller authentic?
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/janal00/

Thank you for your help!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That seller has sold authentic before, and their CLs look legit.


----------



## lulabee

Zucnarf said:


> Hello, girls!
> 
> Can you please tell me is this seller authentic?
> http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/janal00/
> 
> Thank you for your help!


 Yes her shoes are authentic. Beautiful too.


----------



## Zucnarf

Thank you, girls!!


----------



## Souzie

How about this seller...
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZdragon_berries

Are they good to go?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thank you my love.


----------



## coconuttiger

can someone tell me if this seller is ok?
http://myworld.ebay.com.au/thekubrick/
thank you


----------



## schwinn3

Are these ok?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fontanete-Dorsay-37-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ250352127495QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250352127495&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## lilmissb

^^I've had that seller's (thekubrick) Nude VP's verified before here. Check on the other ones though but they look ok to me. Wait for the experts.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120360120993

real or fake?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## csre

Hello.
Could you please let me know if these look ok? http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...|66:3|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:100

Thanks you very much in advance  (i hope they were not posted before, i did search but couldn't find them)

ETA: and these as well please: http://cgi.ebay.com/THOSE-FAMOUS-69...|66:3|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:100

thanks again


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## csre

yay great! thank you very much


----------



## Chins4

Thoughts? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-STUNNING-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bitstuff

Chins4 said:


> Thoughts?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-STUNNING-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SNAKESKIN-PUMPS-38-7-5_W0QQitemZ200298544583QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200298544583&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Nasty fakes. I saw them on ioffer when doing research on fake watersnake Altadamas so I'd know what they can look like. They looked exactly like that !


----------



## Chins4

Oh is that what they are meant to be - Altadamas? I couldn't figure it out? LOL


----------



## savvysgirl

Just going through ebay for fakeys. Just want them to be confirmed! (I dont know if these lovelies have been reported or authenticated before)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320332047849

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300285859340


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> Just going through ebay for fakeys. Just want them to be confirmed! (I dont know if these lovelies have been reported or authenticated before)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320332047849
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300285859340



Both fake but at least the 2nd one looks better than the first (although they never made them like that)!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you java! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160306290484

I know those have ended etc etc but what are your thoughts? They were so cheap.


----------



## Bitstuff

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you java!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160306290484
> 
> I know those have ended etc etc but what are your thoughts? They were so cheap.



Faaaake. Better report them so the poor buyer gets a clue and her money back.


----------



## savvysgirl

The buyer left feedback saying how beautiful the shoes are etc. I just thought for £110 they werent real .. unless she needed the cash! 

The seller is now selling these cheap, but i'm not aware these have been faked. What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-lou...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bitstuff

savvysgirl said:


> The buyer left feedback saying how beautiful the shoes are etc. I just thought for £110 they werent real .. unless she needed the cash!
> 
> The seller is now selling these cheap, but i'm not aware these have been faked. What do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-shoes-size-39_W0QQitemZ160309921399QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item160309921399&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



They are among the more expensive fakes out there (with one very noticeable intentional flaw) so of a better quality as well. The buyer has probably not had real CLs in her hands before or she'd be able to tell immediately what she's dealing with.

I haven't seen the second pair before.


----------



## savvysgirl

Ok, thats cool. 

I havent seen the Moyens faked but i guess there could always be a first time. Someone has just bought them so hope they are genuine!


----------



## javaboo

Bitstuff said:


> They are among the more expensive fakes out there (with one very noticeable intentional flaw) so of a better quality as well. The buyer has probably not had real CLs in her hands before or she'd be able to tell immediately what she's dealing with.
> 
> I haven't seen the second pair before.



 What internal flaw? You're talking about the pigalles right?

I've never seen black empires before but nothing is screaming fake to me.


----------



## Bitstuff

Yes, the Pigalles.  I was talking about the sole. I should have removed the link from the quote!


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you java!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160306290484
> 
> I know those have ended etc etc but what are your thoughts? They were so cheap.



These actually look fine to me.


----------



## Red Queen

How are these?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230319458582&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## savvysgirl

Bitstuff said:


> Yes, the Pigalles.  I was talking about the sole. I should have removed the link from the quote!



The soles do have a stamp on the bottom!


----------



## glitterglo

Hi girls, I recently purchased these and felt good about them, but I just received them and I'm having some doubts.  If you notice in the 4th picture, the inside (sole) stamp on the right shoe is cut off at the end of the word "Louboutin".  There are other things that bug me too, such as that the glue is visible between the leather and the sole on the outside front part of the shoe.  Can you give me your opinion please?  Thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330299574531


----------



## la lola

I do not own this style, but they look ok..... If they are not - would surprise me. Any way fakes are easy to tell once you see them. And above all - smell bad! I had one encounter with fakes - I knew at once! And soles on fakes are too bright!
But I am shore that experts (like laureenthemean) will know!


----------



## lulabee

glitterglo said:


> Hi girls, I recently purchased these and felt good about them, but I just received them and I'm having some doubts. If you notice in the 4th picture, the inside (sole) stamp on the right shoe is cut off at the end of the word "Louboutin". There are other things that bug me too, such as that the glue is visible between the leather and the sole on the outside front part of the shoe. Can you give me your opinion please? Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330299574531


 These look ok to me. This seller has sold authentic in the past as well.


----------



## lulabee

la lola said:


> I do not own this style, but they look ok..... If they are not - would surprise me. Any way fakes are easy to tell once you see them. And above all - smell bad! I had one encounter with fakes - I knew at once! And soles on fakes are too bright!
> But I am shore that experts (like laureenthemean) will know!


 The soles are not the most accurate way to tell a fake from an authentic.


----------



## shoeaholic77

I realize there is still a few days left to this but are these for real?? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290288923982&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Thanks!


----------



## lulabee

shoeaholic77 said:


> I realize there is still a few days left to this but are these for real??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290288923982&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Thanks!


 These look ok to me. These are not the Ernesta Plateaus, they are the MC Glitter NPs.


----------



## la lola

lulabee said:


> The soles are not the most accurate way to tell a fake from an authentic.


I know..... I mean on top of all (arch, quality of material  ect.... ) if soles  are too bright then they are fake... If you ever  had held  fakes in your hands you will know to tell the difference from that moment on!


----------



## la lola

My bad experience led me to TPF.... so I gess every bad thing for the good one!


----------



## Mirandatayler

Hello, 
Hope I've finally found the right place to post these. I need help if these are authentic.  These are the only pictures I have. 
Thanks so much. 

img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r1/5840551_20.jpeg
img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r3/90767bd_20.jpeg

img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r1/0610i0_20.jpeg


----------



## lulabee

la lola said:


> My bad experience led me to TPF.... so I gess every bad thing for the good one!


I'm sorry for your bad experience...my point is that the soles sometimes do not photograph well, alot depends on lighting, sometimes an authentic sole can end up looking orange-ish in certain light.


----------



## savvysgirl

The pics havent come up ^^^


----------



## lulabee

Mirandatayler said:


> Hello,
> Hope I've finally found the right place to post these. I need help if these are authentic. These are the only pictures I have.
> Thanks so much.
> 
> img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r1/5840551_20.jpeg
> img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r3/90767bd_20.jpeg
> 
> img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r1/0610i0_20.jpeg


 Can you post them as links? I can't click on them.


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you java!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160306290484
> 
> I know those have ended etc etc but what are your thoughts? They were so cheap.



Yes, these looked fine to me too. It was getting late and I was going 'am I missing something here?!?!'


----------



## javaboo

Mirandatayler said:


> Hello,
> Hope I've finally found the right place to post these. I need help if these are authentic.  These are the only pictures I have.
> Thanks so much.
> 
> img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r1/5840551_20.jpeg
> img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r3/90767bd_20.jpeg
> 
> img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r1/0610i0_20.jpeg



These are very bad fakes


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks *Java* .. The buyer got a bargain!!!


----------



## shoeaholic77

lulabee said:


> These look ok to me. These are not the Ernesta Plateaus, they are the MC Glitter NPs.


 
Thanks - I guess I will keep my eye on them


----------



## lovely&amazing

VERY, VERY bad fakes!


----------



## Mirandatayler

lulabee said:


> can you post them as links? I can't click on them.


----------



## lulabee

javaboo said:


> These are very bad fakes
> 
> img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r1/5840551_20.jpeg
> 
> img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r3/90767bd_20.jpeg
> 
> img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/12/869/r1/0610i0_20.jpeg


 I agree with java. Did you buy these?


----------



## javaboo

glitterglo said:


> Hi girls, I recently purchased these and felt good about them, but I just received them and I'm having some doubts.  If you notice in the 4th picture, the inside (sole) stamp on the right shoe is cut off at the end of the word "Louboutin".  There are other things that bug me too, such as that the glue is visible between the leather and the sole on the outside front part of the shoe.  Can you give me your opinion please?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330299574531



The pictures in this auction looks good but if you received something different its better if you can take some pictures so we can authenticate them again.


----------



## Mirandatayler

lulabee said:


> I agree with java. Did you buy these?


 
haven't bought them yet...the person selling them said her 'friend' bought them for her off the internet with box and dust bag but they don't fit her. 

I wanted to see if I can cofirm if they are real. 

So you think they are fake? can you tell me why?

Thanks


----------



## lovely&amazing

We won't give the details, the disgustoids that make them lurk here.

Just trust us, and don't buy them.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^ If you look in the reference library you will see what authentic ones look like 
(Under Pigalle)


----------



## lulabee

Mirandatayler said:


> haven't bought them yet...the person selling them said her 'friend' bought them for her off the internet with box and dust bag but they don't fit her.
> 
> I wanted to see if I can cofirm if they are real.
> 
> So you think they are fake? can you tell me why?
> 
> Thanks


 I agree with lovely, don't buy them! Go to the refernce thread and see what the real ones look like.


----------



## Mirandatayler

Okay.
Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## lulabee

Mirandatayler said:


> Okay.
> Thanks for your help guys.


 Aww, don't be sad...keep looking you'll find a gorgeous and authentic pair!


----------



## fatfrog

I just bought these from joseph stores -- I am worried they are fake.  They are not as supple as my suede francaise and they are missing "paris" in the insole.  I looked at lots of pictures of other girls' CLs and I've never seen a shoe without!  Advice, please!

Thank you girls!


----------



## lulabee

fatfrog said:


> View attachment 645596
> 
> 
> View attachment 645612
> 
> 
> I just bought these from joseph stores -- I am worried they are fake. They are not as supple as my suede francaise and they are missing "paris" in the insole. I looked at lots of pictures of other girls' CLs and I've never seen a shoe without! Advice, please!
> 
> Thank you girls!


 The shoes look fine to me. I don't think the missing Paris logo is an issue.


----------



## fatfrog

thank you!  Now I can be excited instead of worried!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Some shoes don't have the Paris logo. I remember reading this somewhere


----------



## fatfrog

savvysgirl said:


> ^^^ Some shoes don't have the Paris logo. I remember reading this somewhere



weird!  well, thank you for responding.  you girls are so nice!


----------



## lilmissb

I think these are ok but need confirmation. Love the colour but I just bought some of these in a diff colour! If they fit properly I may be coming back for another!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Yellow-Joli-Noeud-Leather-35-5_W0QQitemZ250357425326QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250357425326&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> I think these are ok but need confirmation. Love the colour but I just bought some of these in a diff colour! If they fit properly I may be coming back for another!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Yellow-Joli-Noeud-Leather-35-5_W0QQitemZ250357425326QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250357425326&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 They look fine to me. Make sure you request the seller remove that nasty strand of hair from the box.


----------



## savvysgirl

Hahaha!! It's in all 3 pics!! ^^^


----------



## Speedah

Is the seller "eastcoastproperty" on ebay ok? I've seen them sell quite a few things but I just want to be sure... 
Thanks! 

Actually, here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^All the listings I've seen of theirs so far seem legit.


----------



## Speedah

Yay! I  these!!! Thanks Lauren!


----------



## mlm4485

Hi - Can you please authenticate these CL Architeks?  Thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110334895662


----------



## lilmissb

lulabee said:


> They look fine to me. Make sure you request the seller remove that nasty strand of hair from the box.


 

Ewww!! So didn't notice that! Too busy  over the colour!!!!


----------



## javaboo

mlm4485 said:


> Hi - Can you please authenticate these CL Architeks?  Thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110334895662



Those are good, I think that person is a TPF except I don't think they are part of CL forum. Anyways, one of the pictures (the one of the bottom of the sole) is wrong its a picture of the Petit Rat and not the Architek.


----------



## mlm4485

^ Thank you!


----------



## mlm4485

One more question, does anyone know if you can take a pair of CLs into either a CL boutique or department store (Neimans, etc) to authenticate?  Or can they not based on legality reasons?  Never knew the answer to this one.

TIA!


----------



## lolitablue

http://cgi.ebay.com/size-40-christi...emQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170293407951


Are these right?  May have been authenticated before.


----------



## lulabee

lolitablue said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/size-40-christian-louboutin-heels_W0QQitemZ170293407951QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170293407951
> 
> 
> Are these right?  May have been authenticated before.


 These are fake.


----------



## lolitablue

lulabee said:


> These are fake.


 
Thank  you, Lula! I am going to report this awful thing!


----------



## shoes1

Hi guys

Are these real or fake? Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-women-boots-high-heels-shoes-Lamp_W0QQitemZ280301787122QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_15?hash=item280301787122&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

shoes1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Are these real or fake? Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-women-boots-high-heels-shoes-Lamp_W0QQitemZ280301787122QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_15?hash=item280301787122&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Fake.


----------



## MikaelaN

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Expert authentication needed please.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would ask for more pictures.  The second one is stolen, so the first one might be too.


----------



## MikaelaN

Thanks, *Laureen*!  I think they are stolen...those are pics from a previously ended auction.


----------



## sparky3

can you authenticate this site?
http://christianlouboutin.bbebay.com


----------



## laureenthemean

sparky3 said:


> can you authenticate this site?
> http://christianlouboutin.bbebay.com



They're selling fakes.


----------



## regeens

Hi.  Help on this one please.  TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380097107526&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## lilmissb

^They look good to me but wait for the pros.


----------



## la lola

I am not a "pro", but I believe  that this style wasn't faked. And they look good.


----------



## Bitstuff

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Decolletee-LOUBO...Z002QQcategoryZ138097QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Photos in listings are of authentic shoes and not stolen, but prices are very cheap and I have a bad feeling about the seller. Feedback doesn't say much.


----------



## regeens

lilmissb said:


> ^They look good to me but wait for the pros.


 
Thanks lilmissb and la lola.  Just made an offer


----------



## purly

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

^^ The color of the gold heel seems off to me, but I've never seen these IRL. Can someone please verify?


----------



## Bitstuff

purly said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Ernesta-Plateau-Size-39-5_W0QQitemZ290288923982QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item290288923982&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> ^^ The color of the gold heel seems off to me, but I've never seen these IRL. Can someone please verify?



These were posted in deals & steals and look good; the other shoes the seller has up seem authentic as well. I'm keeping an eye on this pair, I love them.


----------



## aeross

Bitstuff said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ie/Decolletee-LOUBOUTIN-mod-DECLIC-100-scarpe-decollete_W0QQitemZ120343829225QQihZ002QQcategoryZ138097QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Photos in listings are of authentic shoes and not stolen, but prices are very cheap and I have a bad feeling about the seller. Feedback doesn't say much.


 

These are genuine and I bought my Ariella Talons from Eric. I can understand the concern as it's Bank Transfer only but he's very a very friendly and helpful seller. You should see my feedback in there somewhere x


----------



## Bitstuff

Thanks aeross. I'm so happy that he's the real deal. I'm about to ask him what colour these Declics are - I can't tell whether its nude or pink.


----------



## lulabee

la lola said:


> I am not a "pro", but I believe that this style wasn't faked. And they look good.


 The New Simples are in fact being faked, the fakes are very easy to spot though.


----------



## laureenthemean

regeens said:


> Hi.  Help on this one please.  TIA.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380097107526&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



New Simples have been faked, but these look okay.

ETA:  Sorry, didn't see your post, *lulabee*!



Bitstuff said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ie/Decolletee-LOUBO...Z002QQcategoryZ138097QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Photos in listings are of authentic shoes and not stolen, but prices are very cheap and I have a bad feeling about the seller. Feedback doesn't say much.



If you're unsure, you can always ask for more pictures.  These are nude.


----------



## Bitstuff

Thanks, laureen. I asked for more pictures last week for another listing but he couldn't supply them. I took it as a bad sign - and I'm glad I was wrong.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^If they're not providing more pictures, just be careful.  Nude kid gets dirty very easily, even just by touching them.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

She said the listing got removed so have these been posted before? ^^^

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Hi ladies!  I'd love your expert review on these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Petit-Rat-Heels-35-5-5-5_W0QQitemZ120363350733QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120363350733&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

lilyelloworchid said:


> Hi ladies!  I'd love your expert review on these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Petit-Rat-Heels-35-5-5-5_W0QQitemZ120363350733QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120363350733&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Thanks!



These look fine.


----------



## sneezz

experts, I need your help, thanks!  Are these real and would they fit a narrow US 5?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay; I don't think this style was faked.  Sorry, can't help with sizing.


----------



## sakura

sneezz said:


> experts, I need your help, thanks!  Are these real and would they fit a narrow US 5?



I think they run TTS.


----------



## glistenpearls

Anyone buy from this seller before? His pictures looks ok to me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine, and that seller seems to sell authentic.  I've never bought shoes from them before, but I bought some red rubber soles, and they were very nice.


----------



## glistenpearls

^^Thanks! I only have 1 CL, so no expert here


----------



## lilyelloworchid

laureenthemean said:


> These look fine.


 
Thanks!


----------



## savvysgirl

These were the mini bouts that were listed before. You said to get a pic from the side. Anyhow, the have been re-listed. She said she bought them from HN. Just wanted to check with you.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine!  I guess it was just the angle before.


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh Laureeeeeeeeen!!!! YAY!!! I LOVE this colour so much. Thank you hun


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Good luck, hope you get them!


----------



## schwinn3

I know these are ending soon, but I've never even seen this shoe, the Defil?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

And these, please   I really like.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Turqu...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

schwinn3 said:


> I know these are ending soon, but I've never even seen this shoe, the Defil?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> And these, please   I really like.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-Turqu...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318



I am not familiar with the Defils and I know they have been faked, so I don't know about those.

The second ones look good.  The seller sells authentic.


----------



## schwinn3

Thanks!


----------



## Red Queen

Is this seller legit?  And how about the boots?  She calls the color "fuschia", and it isn't (I believe it's magenta?), and she gives as the "regular price" a price far below the CL retail....
http://www.adelescloset.com/chlafotibof.html


----------



## laureenthemean

^^This site as been asked about before.  Because none of the pictures are their own, it would not be safe.


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Has anyone bought from this site before?
http://www.eluxuryonline.com/christian_louboutin_shoes

The prices seem too good to be true (which leads me to believe that they are f-a-k-e!).


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The pictures that aren't stolen are pictures of fakes.


----------



## hya_been

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Look good to me. That seller sells a lot of high end shoes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## hya_been

They only have one picture that's their own...
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'd ask for more.


----------



## Cerina

Don't think these look good.. What do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-ST-P-Christ...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those look okay, though they seem a bit dirty.


----------



## bellabird

*Hi, can the experts please authenticate. My friend just bought these. Thanks so much for your help!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ebayphotohosting


----------



## lilmissb

Did they come in all leather? I've only seen the suede/leather combo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Inverness-shoe-bootie-heels-36-5-6_W0QQitemZ250358142642QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250358142642&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Kelly H

I have a feeling that these are fake, but can you confirm? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130281570740


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Did they come in all leather? I've only seen the suede/leather combo
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Inverness-shoe-bootie-heels-36-5-6_W0QQitemZ250358142642QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250358142642&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



These look okay.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks Laureen and Sakura!


----------



## la lola

Kelly H said:


> I have a feeling that these are fake, but can you confirm? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130281570740



I believe that they are.....


----------



## rilokiley

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Authentic?


----------



## shoes1

Hi guys

These have been re-listed on ebay after non payment. The seller said she only wore them twice and has sent me an extra picture of them. Can someone authenticate these shoes? Thank you.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Satin-Heels-Size-38-7_W0QQitemZ170293058597QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_15?hash=item170293058597&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## regeens

laureenthemean said:


> New Simples have been faked, but these look okay.
> 
> ETA: Sorry, didn't see your post, *lulabee*!


 
Thanks laureen, lulabee, lilmissb and la lola.  Won the new simples.  Not Saks fire sale price, but still lower than retail.  Appreciate all your help


----------



## lilmissb

^Good stuf!! Can't wait for your modelling pics!


----------



## la lola

rilokiley said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Suede-Alta-Ariella-Boots-37_W0QQitemZ290289657884QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290289657884&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Authentic?


I would say - YES!


----------



## lulabee

rilokiley said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Suede-Alta-Ariella-Boots-37_W0QQitemZ290289657884QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290289657884&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Authentic?


 *rilo,* these look good to me. Did you see her gorgeous Rolandes???


----------



## lulabee

schwinn3 said:


> I know these are ending soon, but I've never even seen this shoe, the Defil?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-36-6-Black-Defil-Pumps-HOT-Retro_W0QQitemZ250352748027QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250352748027&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 The Defils have sold. I'm unsure of their authenticity though..would have needed more pics. Be aware that we have reported this seller in the fakes thread in the past for trying to sell fakes.


----------



## Bitstuff

The Defils do look a bit on the dodgy side.

I can't help noticing that she photographed all the shoes with the same box. This doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *lula*!  The Rolandes are too big for me, but these... I can definitely fit 

ugh.  I think the Alta Ariella style is my favorite, but I'm not sure if the suede would be too much to worry about.  I don't have any CL boots or booties though.

stupid ban


----------



## hlfinn

can anyone please tell me what you think of these? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

hlfinn said:


> can anyone please tell me what you think of these? thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These look fine.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...es?hash=item250358192504&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

What do you think to those?


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...es?hash=item250358192504&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> _trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> What do you think to those?



VPs are okay; I'm still not familiar enough with Architeks to say anything.


----------



## javaboo

I want to say yes to the architek but just to be sure you should ask for more pictures.


----------



## hlfinn

really laureen? cool! i'm waiting for pics of the bottom! these might be just what i need to replace my too big jazz vps.


----------



## Speedah

Has anyone ever heard of this website? Are they legit? Looks like stock photos...

http://www.hollywhirl.com/m-13-christian-louboutin.aspx


----------



## JennlynnCLfan

What do you guys think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Black-Jazz-41-11_W0QQitemZ290289140863QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290289140863&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Thanks so much!


----------



## lulabee

JennlynnCLfan said:


> What do you guys think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Black-Jazz-41-11_W0QQitemZ290289140863QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290289140863&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Thanks so much!


 These look fine to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this website? Are they legit? Looks like stock photos...
> 
> http://www.hollywhirl.com/m-13-christian-louboutin.aspx



They're legit.


----------



## lilith240484

hello there...! Have you heard anything about Turkish Ebay ? is there any possible way to find any authentic Louboutins?


----------



## laureenthemean

If you post the auction or pictures here, we can help you out.


----------



## lilith240484

http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-AYAKKABI-36-37-38-39_W0QQidZZ14812922#aciklama


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are fake, and I don't see any real CLs on that site.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you lovelies. I shall get more piccies of the arcitecks!!


----------



## lilith240484

what about these???


----------



## lilith240484

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350134746946&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## lilith240484

http://global.ebay.com/Christian_Louboutin_Nude_Patent_Very_Prive_Sz_39_BNIB/120363515063/item

and a last one...i am a nude fun!!!


----------



## sakura

lilith240484 said:


> http://global.ebay.com/Christian_Louboutin_Nude_Patent_Very_Prive_Sz_39_BNIB/120363515063/item
> 
> and a last one...i am a nude fun!!!



These are fine.


----------



## lilith240484

thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Womens-Christian-Louboutin-Pumps-Size-6-5_W0QQitemZ180321282343QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180321282343&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
 Real or fake? New seller zero feedback.


----------



## lulabee

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Womens-Christian-Louboutin-Pumps-Size-6-5_W0QQitemZ180321282343QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180321282343&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> Real or fake? New seller zero feedback.


 These look fine.


----------



## kaeleigh

lulabee said:


> These look fine.


Thanks


----------



## savvysgirl

Laureen - Can you confirm these as fakes for me please?! They have been removed and relisted now about 3/4 times. I feel like i want to msg the buyer!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They don't look good to me, but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## javaboo

*Savvy*: I agree with Laureen these look bad.


----------



## lilmissb

^^I don't like the look of them either.


----------



## savvysgirl

Great stuff girls. As i said before she has had them removed and re-listed them so many times now. I had a feeling they were fake but just wanted confirmation before saying anything to the buyer.

Thank you lovelies


----------



## ohxthisxgirl

ladies,

can you tell me if these are real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110333083830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130271671873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

i got a receipt for the leopard print but you never know....

thanks much!


----------



## laureenthemean

ohxthisxgirl said:


> ladies,
> 
> can you tell me if these are real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110333083830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130271671873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003
> 
> i got a receipt for the leopard print but you never know....
> 
> thanks much!



First are fake, second ones are real.


----------



## javaboo

ohxthisxgirl said:


> ladies,
> 
> can you tell me if these are real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110333083830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130271671873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003
> 
> i got a receipt for the leopard print but you never know....
> 
> thanks much!



The black ones are fake and the leopards are real


----------



## ohxthisxgirl

Thank you ladies!  Unfortunately, I bought the first pair in haste and I thought it fit funny when I received them.  Also, can you tell me your opinion on this pair:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/clo/995768429.html

Thank you!


----------



## yslalice

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200297874876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170294323457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

Ladies, I could use your help with these two.
Also, do the sabotage really run that small? I usually do a CL 40 or 39.5 (40 on closed is better).
Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

yslalice said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200297874876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170294323457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
> 
> Ladies, I could use your help with these two.
> Also, do the sabotage really run that small? I usually do a CL 40 or 39.5 (40 on closed is better).
> Thanks!



I'm not familiar with the Sharka, but I have yet to see any lower heels faked.  The Sabotage looks okay so far, but I would ask for more pictures.  As for sizing, I have not tried the Sabotage, but I've tried the Madeleine.  I'm a 38.5 in VPs, but need at least a 39 in the Madeleine, could have even gone with the 39.5.  Since there's no back, you don't have to worry about heel slippage.


----------



## javaboo

ohxthisxgirl said:


> Thank you ladies!  Unfortunately, I bought the first pair in haste and I thought it fit funny when I received them.  Also, can you tell me your opinion on this pair:
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/clo/995768429.html
> 
> Thank you!



I don't think these have been faked in this color. I think it looks good so far but you can ask for more pictures to be sure.



yslalice said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200297874876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170294323457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
> 
> Ladies, I could use your help with these two.
> Also, do the sabotage really run that small? I usually do a CL 40 or 39.5 (40 on closed is better).
> Thanks!



The first one looks good, the second needs more pictures but the seller seems ok (still need more pictures).  The sabotage runs about a 1 full size small. I believe some people even went 1.5 size up. You should check the sizing thread to make sure. Since you're in the larger shoe range you will probably have to go at least 1 full size up.


----------



## yslalice

laureenthemean said:


> I'm not familiar with the Sharka, but I have yet to see any lower heels faked. The Sabotage looks okay so far, but I would ask for more pictures. As for sizing, I have not tried the Sabotage, but I've tried the Madeleine. I'm a 38.5 in VPs, but need at least a 39 in the Madeleine, could have even gone with the 39.5. Since there's no back, you don't have to worry about heel slippage.


 
thanks laureen! i'm looking for some good work/conservative/possible interview shoes, and i'm considering those...
i'm concerned about the fit on the sabotage....i like my VP in a 40, and i haven't tried on the madeleine (but i should, it's gorgeous)....i may let it go....if not, i will definitely ask for more pics.


----------



## ohxthisxgirl

Thank you!  I just asked her for more pictures.  If it is authentic, what a great deal!!!


----------



## yslalice

javaboo said:


> The first one looks good, the second needs more pictures but the seller seems ok (still need more pictures). The sabotage runs about a 1 full size small. I believe some people even went 1.5 size up. You should check the sizing thread to make sure. Since you're in the larger shoe range you will probably have to go at least 1 full size up.


 
thanks javaboo! yeah, i'm a little worried about the sizing...they might work, they might not for me....


----------



## noah8077

Not sure where to post this, but these pictures are Stinas' and the seller is not, correct me if I am wrong please?  Can you report if pictures are stolen?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Rose-Gold-Shoes-38-or-8_W0QQitemZ170294862427QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170294862427&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ohxthisxgirl

javaboo said:


> I don't think these have been faked in this color. I think it looks good so far but you can ask for more pictures to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The first one looks good, the second needs more pictures but the seller seems ok (still need more pictures). The sabotage runs about a 1 full size small. I believe some people even went 1.5 size up. You should check the sizing thread to make sure. Since you're in the larger shoe range you will probably have to go at least 1 full size up.


 
Here is one more picture of the shoe:

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...&th=11ee229bd25b8b49&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=c9e70145dd&view=att&th=11ee229bd25b8b49&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

Whatcha think?


----------



## laureenthemean

noah8077 said:


> Not sure where to post this, but these pictures are Stinas' and the seller is not, correct me if I am wrong please?  Can you report if pictures are stolen?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Rose-Gold-Shoes-38-or-8_W0QQitemZ170294862427QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170294862427&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Ask Stinas about it first, she may have sold to this person and given them permission to use pictures.


----------



## noah8077

I thought about that after I posted....will do!


----------



## javaboo

I messaged Stinas earlier today already. She has messaged the seller (who brought them from her) and the current seller has not asked her for permission.


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blush-Satin-Pumps-DEK8036_W0QQitemZ190280725924QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190280725924&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Real or fake?


----------



## porsche mama

I am a newbie to loubie's and just bought these http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48470030

they arrived without a dust bag and look like they might be a return, the stamp on one of the soles is slightly higher on one and i'm kind of concerned they are not authentic? is it possible to get a fake from Neimanmarcus.com?


----------



## kaeleigh

porsche mama said:


> I am a newbie to loubie's and just bought these http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48470030
> 
> they arrived without a dust bag and look like they might be a return, the stamp on one of the soles is slightly higher on one and i'm kind of concerned they are not authentic? is it possible to get a fake from Neimanmarcus.com?


 
yes, it is possible if someone returned a fake pair. Can you post pictures of your actual shoes?


----------



## laureenthemean

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blush-Satin-Pumps-DEK8036_W0QQitemZ190280725924QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190280725924&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Real or fake?



These look fine.  Adorable!


----------



## laureenthemean

porsche mama said:


> I am a newbie to loubie's and just bought these http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48470030
> 
> they arrived without a dust bag and look like they might be a return, the stamp on one of the soles is slightly higher on one and i'm kind of concerned they are not authentic? is it possible to get a fake from Neimanmarcus.com?



It's possible, but the stamp is no indicator.  If you are unsure, please post pictures of the shoes, especially from the front and side.


----------



## javaboo

ohxthisxgirl said:


> Here is one more picture of the shoe:
> 
> http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...&th=11ee229bd25b8b49&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=c9e70145dd&view=att&th=11ee229bd25b8b49&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw
> 
> Whatcha think?



Can't see the image can you attach it to a post? TIA!



kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blush-Satin-Pumps-DEK8036_W0QQitemZ190280725924QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190280725924&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Real or fake?



Those look fine to me.

Ditto to what *Laureen *said about the NM shoes. You'll need to post your own photos so we can help you out.


----------



## kaeleigh

laureenthemean said:


> These look fine. Adorable!


 
Thanks..they are super cute! Not my size but I'm gonna post them in the great deals.


----------



## fleurdelys

Hi ladies, 
Is it possible to not have the vero cuoio stamp on authentic shoes?  My new simples arrived without it.


----------



## javaboo

fleurdelys said:


> Hi ladies,
> Is it possible to not have the vero cuoio stamp on authentic shoes?  My new simples arrived without it.



yes  many of mine don't have that stamp on it


----------



## porsche mama

here they are


----------



## porsche mama

and i'm not sure if you can see from this picture but the satin right on the edge of the heel is worn away


----------



## porsche mama

sorry forgot the image


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks, javaboo!


----------



## laureenthemean

porsche mama said:


> here they are



They look authentic and beautiful!


----------



## porsche mama

thankyou laureen! I was so excited to get them! they are a teeny bit big, do you have a suggestion to make the heel tighter?


----------



## javaboo

Those look fine to me too! Would suggest heel grips or half insoles. Did you get them in your US size?


----------



## porsche mama

I followed advice to generally get a half size up with CL's (clearly I didn't do enough research)


----------



## idests

Authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150321367542&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

Thanks, experts!


----------



## lulabee

idests said:


> Authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150321367542&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> Thanks, experts!


 These look fine to me. Love the color too!


----------



## idests

Thanks, *lulabee*!


----------



## funnygirl09

Thank you! http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

Morning ladies, what do you think about the following? 


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Last ones! ...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

funnygirl09 said:


> Thank you! http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Decollete-Black-Leather-Pumps-39-5_W0QQitemZ200299302585QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200299302585&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Looks good


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> Morning ladies, what do you think about the following?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Court-Shoes-Size-40_W0QQitemZ220346149977QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220346149977&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ230320025088QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230320025088&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Piaf-Point-Toe-Pumps_W0QQitemZ190280772660QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item190280772660&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Last ones! ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Piaf-Peep-Toe-Pumps_W0QQitemZ190280773026QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item190280773026&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



1. Fake
2. Need more picture, its hard to tell from those angles
3. Good
4. Good


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you petal


----------



## BagsR4Me

Although I got these from Neiman Marcus, I keep hearing that it is possible to get fakes due to people returning fakes to the store. So to make me feel better, can you please let me know if these are authentic?

TIA


----------



## trixiebelle

Can anyone help me with this bag?
 Is it the real McCoy

http://cgi.ebay.ie/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LARGE-LOUBETTE-CLUTCH-BAG-RRP-729_W0QQitemZ130280826220QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item130280826220&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## katdva

Are these authentic? They look kinda weird to me. These are Super Wallis, right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## trixiebelle

I have my doubts .... just look at the picture that shows the shoe straight on - do you see the way the heel tip is bigger than the heel? That does not look like a CL classic feature.

Then again... I stand to correction as don't know the Super Wallis well.

Be careful as the seller has not a good percentage of satisfaction despite only in the business for a few months!


----------



## Lady Vee

I don't know what's going on with this listing:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250357013642

and if that link doesn't work you just go to ebay.co.uk and search Louboutin 36 and look for the nude VP's with about 6 days to go.

I saw these before Xmas and they had loads of bids on them, and I want nude VP's in this size but someone mentioned to me this seller - thekubrick - always seems to be selling them, then the listing was removed.  Then I look again today (haven't been online since Xmas) and they have been removed for a 2nd time and now relisted again with 9 bids starting at £100.

I don't think I'll touch them but I thought it might be of interest to you ladies and maybe someone can tell me something about the seller.

This has probabaly come up on here before as I assume someone reported them for them to be removed.  They have to be fakes right?


----------



## hya_been

These were posted in the HTF thread, but just wanted to double check!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130281756188


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
I believe those are fakes and if so should be posted in the fakes-thread.


----------



## noah8077

I am loving these....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Leopard-print-pump_W0QQitemZ260346975601QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260346975601&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Authentic?


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Bronze-Sequin-Helmut-Shoes_W0QQitemZ280303593386QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280303593386&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Real or fake....not my size but beautiful


----------



## laureenthemean

*BagsR4Me*:  Looks fine.

*trixiebelle*:  I have not seen any CL bags faked.

*katdva*:  Looks okay.

*Lady Vee*:  Those look fine.  The seller was never reported for selling fakes, though they did sell a damaged but authentic pair to a tPFer without telling her about the damage, but refunded her.  They relisted the shoes, but disclosed the damage the second time.

*hya_been*:  They look fine.

*Cerina*:  The listing was pulled.

*noah*:  Looks good.

*kaeleigh*:  Looks good.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks laureen!


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290287975786 

Authenticate please, also do you think they could be saved/fixed? Or too far gone to bother?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.  If you don't mind anything else, it looks like the only really bad damage is the heel, which I think could be fixed by a cobbler with new heel taps.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## madem0iselle

theselook too good to be true: 300287232917
no?


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Thanks Laureen, I've been dying for a pair of red pumps, having them be CL too is icing on the cake.


----------



## laureenthemean

madem0iselle said:


> theselook too good to be true: 300287232917
> no?



This seller sells authentic.



LulaMaeBarnes said:


> Thanks Laureen, I've been dying for a pair of red pumps, having them be CL too is icing on the cake.



Good luck!  They are not in the greatest shape, but I think with some heel taps and new soles they'll be okay.


----------



## *MJ*

Help!! I went crazy and bought these:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110335339923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001

Please tell me they are authentic!! I think they are gorgeous!!

Thanks


----------



## javaboo

*MJ*: Those are good!


----------



## luv2shop90210

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks Tia!


 


lilmissb said:


> Hi, has anyone dealt with either tullulahgrace or popo0 on eBay before? I'm just wondering if they're stuff is 100% authentic?
> Also, I note fashionandu mentioned up previously, are all their dresses authentic?
> Thanks!


Do NOT buy from Tullulahgrace, my friend bought an Herve Leger dress from her, and it is FAKE.  The one that Carmen Electra is wearing.
If you have already, report her to ebay, my friend did.  If you look at the Herve Leger dress that she sold that Carmen Electra is wearing, it is different- look closely at the lower bottom of the real dress and compare to tullalahgrace's pictures, eventhough the listing has ended you can view the listing, click on this link and scroll all the way down and llok at the front bottom part of the dress that Carmen wearing in the picture and compare it to Tullagrace's picture of the bottom part of the dress, completely different 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER...911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

Listing number is : 250350208020

There is two other compalints about her als selling fake shoes.
FAKE, FAKE, ALL FAKE! BEWARE!  Oh, not to mention she sign up on this forum with some user name pretending to be someone else and leaves comments to defend herself .


----------



## samhainophobia

Ladies, this 'un looks shady to me -- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

Confirm, please?  I of course do not want to report a listing in error.  TY!


----------



## lulabee

samhainophobia said:


> Ladies, this 'un looks shady to me -- http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330301464269&Category=63889&_trksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2
> 
> Confirm, please? I of course do not want to report a listing in error. TY!


Fake.


----------



## JetSetGo!

You are right, *samhainophobia*. Those are fakeys!


----------



## JetSetGo!

luv2shop90210 said:


> Do NOT buy from Tullulahgrace, my friend bought an Herve Leger dress from her, and it is FAKE.  The one that Carmen Electra is wearing.
> If you have already, report her to ebay, my friend did.  If you look at the Herve Leger dress that she sold that Carmen Electra is wearing, it is different- look closely at the lower bottom of the real dress and compare to tullalahgrace's pictures, eventhough the listing has ended you can view the listing, click on this link and scroll all the way down and llok at the front bottom part of the dress that Carmen wearing in the picture and compare it to Tullagrace's picture of the bottom part of the dress, completely different
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER...911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Listing number is : 250350208020
> 
> There is two other compalints about her als selling fake shoes.
> FAKE, FAKE, ALL FAKE! BEWARE!  Oh, not to mention she sign up on this forum with some user name pretending to be someone else and leaves comments to defend herself .



I'm not sure what to say about this, since this is a CL authentication thread. She has many CLs that have not even been faked. Of course, it is possible that she sells both authentic and fake, but I think that would be a really dumb move  to put her good name at risk. 

Are you sure there aren't variations on the HL dress? Many people use celebrity pictures in which the stars are wearing similar styles to what they are selling.


----------



## heat97

^^^i concur w/jet

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1232288531263&ev19=1:6

lets get back to authenticating after this, but here is the exact same dress tullulah is selling at saks.


----------



## lulabee

^^Enough said! Thanks for posting that Heat. I've never seen the seller in question selling fakes. Before you come here accusing have some proof.


----------



## lilith240484

hello again girls!
I have a question!

Very prive rosegold 39 runs a little small for me (actual weraing 39)
is it true that very prive runs a little smaller????or ive been faked?


----------



## heat97

^^it really depends on your foot... i find my vp's to be tts.... this may be a better question in the cl sizing thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...utin-sizing-guide-201020-214.html#post9349760


----------



## jopapeto

lilith240484 said:


> hello again girls!
> I have a question!
> 
> Very prive rosegold 39 runs a little small for me (actual weraing 39)
> is it true that very prive runs a little smaller????or ive been faked?[/quote
> 
> Hello, lillith  my very prive TTS too


----------



## JetSetGo!

*lilith*, you can't tell if a shoe is fake by fit. You should post a pic of your shoes here. That's the only way we can determine authenticity.


----------



## Swanky

girls, girls girls! 

Please, ONLY post authentication questions/answers in this thread. . .  I've begged already


----------



## lilith240484

sorry sorry 
take a look at these!
http://www.sell.com/bfm/view.x?id=3426159&uid=31RXF

is this normal?


----------



## lilith240484

and these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Very-Prive-...fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

luv2shop90210 said:


> Do NOT buy from Tullulahgrace, my friend bought an Herve Leger dress from her, and it is FAKE.  The one that Carmen Electra is wearing.
> If you have already, report her to ebay, my friend did.  If you look at the Herve Leger dress that she sold that Carmen Electra is wearing, it is different- look closely at the lower bottom of the real dress and compare to tullalahgrace's pictures, eventhough the listing has ended you can view the listing, click on this link and scroll all the way down and llok at the front bottom part of the dress that Carmen wearing in the picture and compare it to Tullagrace's picture of the bottom part of the dress, completely different
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER...911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Listing number is : 250350208020
> 
> There is two other compalints about her als selling fake shoes.
> FAKE, FAKE, ALL FAKE! BEWARE!  Oh, not to mention she sign up on this forum with some user name pretending to be someone else and leaves comments to defend herself .



Actually, if you buy from the HL store, you can have your dress customized in various ways, including adjusting the length. 



lilith240484 said:


> sorry sorry
> take a look at these!
> http://www.sell.com/bfm/view.x?id=3426159&uid=31RXF
> 
> is this normal?



Fake.



lilith240484 said:


> and these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Very-Prive-...fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting



Real.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

I WON THE LOUBOUTINS. OMG I'm shaking I'm so excited! I'll make sure to post pics of them in the sub forum once I take them to a cobbler and have them worked on/shined up. 

Thanks again for authenticating them for me, I would have always been uneasy about having them if I didn't know for sure. Hugs!


----------



## Zucnarf

Hello again!

What do you think about this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-120MM-PIGALLE-SZ-37-5_W0QQitemZ260346544767QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260346544767&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## laureenthemean

LulaMaeBarnes said:


> I WON THE LOUBOUTINS. OMG I'm shaking I'm so excited! I'll make sure to post pics of them in the sub forum once I take them to a cobbler and have them worked on/shined up.
> 
> Thanks again for authenticating them for me, I would have always been uneasy about having them if I didn't know for sure. Hugs!



Good luck!



Zucnarf said:


> Hello again!
> 
> What do you think about this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-120MM-PIGALLE-SZ-37-5_W0QQitemZ260346544767QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260346544767&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



Definitely authentic, from one of our own.


----------



## Zucnarf

Thank you, Laureen!


----------



## dcheung1111

Can someone tell me if these are authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Zucnarf

laureenthemean said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely authentic, from one of our own.


 

Unfortunately, size is not ok for me   
It is so hard to find black kid pigalle 120..


----------



## gymangel812

are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
i assume so but just double checking before i pay. thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350153175475


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## hya_been

amazing thanks for your crazy fast reply!!


----------



## tinkerbell69

Are this authentic??? Thanks a lot! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370131958711&_trksid=p2759.l1259

I asked the seller about a photo from the sole. The one in the auction looks like from a different shoe.......


----------



## techie81

tinkerbell, those look good!  But I do see the sole photo is different. Might've been an accident, make sure you confirm with the seller.


----------



## tinkerbell69

techie81 said:


> tinkerbell, those look good!  But I do see the sole photo is different. Might've been an accident, make sure you confirm with the seller.



Thank you! I hope too, that the wrong photo is just an accident......wish me luck....I really love this one....


----------



## lilith240484

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Red-Patent-Very-Prive-39-5_W0QQitemZ190281119769QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190281119769&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting

what do you think about it?


----------



## rilokiley

^ The link is wrong, but those shoes are good


----------



## dcheung1111

dcheung1111 said:


> Can someone tell me if these are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-SLINGBACK-37-5_W0QQitemZ110335740164QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110335740164&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50




Don't think anyone responded to this one yet? Is it even a legitimate style with the red on the back part of the heel area too? Hope someone can help! :o)


----------



## ylime

dcheung1111 said:


> Don't think anyone responded to this one yet? Is it even a legitimate style with the red on the back part of the heel area too? Hope someone can help! :o)



These look okay to me, but I'm not too familiar with the style so please wait for a second opinion.

The style is called Architek.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-CHRISTIA...rms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

thoughts?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## fleurdelys

Just received these and wanted to make sure.  Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=320331359667
Do her other items look authentic too?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good, and her other stuff does too.


----------



## lilmissb

How do these bling blings look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-BLING-BLING-SZ-36-5_W0QQitemZ140295850816QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item140295850816&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good, that's not a bad deal!


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Privatita-Red-Glitter-Grease-36-5-6_W0QQitemZ260349197887QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260349197887&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
Real or fake? TIA


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks Laureen. Off to the sizing thread...


----------



## laureenthemean

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Privatita-Red-Glitter-Grease-36-5-6_W0QQitemZ260349197887QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260349197887&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> Real or fake? TIA



These look fine.  Gorgeous color!


----------



## MsFrida

I really really shouldn't spend any more money, so I hope these are fake or stolen haha...


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!


Are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-37-5-PINK-SATIN-DORSAY-HIGH-HEELS_W0QQitemZ330301763158QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item330301763158&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

And these?


http://cgi.ebay.de/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Mary-Janes-rot-Lack-in-Gr-38_W0QQitemZ290289810409QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item290289810409&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Thanx a lot.


----------



## *MJ*

javaboo said:


> *MJ*: Those are good!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## lulabee

Blueberry12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Are these real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-37-5-PINK-SATIN-DORSAY-HIGH-HEELS_W0QQitemZ330301763158QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item330301763158&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx.


 These look fine.


----------



## lulabee

Blueberry12 said:


> And these?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Mary-Janes-rot-Lack-in-Gr-38_W0QQitemZ290289810409QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item290289810409&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> Thanx a lot.


 These look fine.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## regeens

Help on these SGs please.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290289914655&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## lulabee

regeens said:


> Help on these SGs please. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290289914655&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 These look good. Pretty color too!


----------



## regeens

Thanks lulabee


----------



## Blueberry12

And how about these?


Thanx a lot!



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CRYSTAL-LOUBOUTINS-BOUGHT-4-525_W0QQitemZ260347558115QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260347558115&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## lulabee

Blueberry12 said:


> And how about these?
> 
> 
> Thanx a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CRYSTAL-LOUBOUTINS-BOUGHT-4-525_W0QQitemZ260347558115QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260347558115&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting


 These look good.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx again!


----------



## mymonkeymoos

Dear Ladies in the know, are these ok? I love the colour and they are not available in the UK, so I hope so!!!  TIA


----------



## mymonkeymoos

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=230320167511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

guess you needed the like for the above req!!!!


----------



## lulabee

mymonkeymoos said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230320167511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> guess you needed the like for the above req!!!!


 These look fine.


----------



## Bitstuff

mymonkeymoos said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230320167511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> guess you needed the like for the above req!!!!




They look great!


----------



## mymonkeymoos

Brilliant - that was fast, many thanks. Can i ask about size here or is there another thread i need to go to?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120360120993

I will be posting my own pictures soon but i have noticed that the red is not as shiny as all my other CLs, the edges look sloppy where the heel curves into the breast of the shoe, and there are weird circular marks on the bottom of one.  Will you ladies help me after I post the pics?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine, and I have not seen that style faked.  The sole is usually not a good indicator of authenticity, there are lots of variations in color, stamping, etc.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Thanks. They don't fit and I want to re-post but not if they are fake. Here is one pic that gets all the stuff i'm worried about- weird circular distortions over the name logo, black paint looking stuff on the red.... and theres some writing on the sole in pencil (which i'm praying is from the sample sale??) Also, see wrinkle on the top of pic two along the side.


----------



## Lady Vee

laureenthemean said:


> *BagsR4Me*: Looks fine.
> 
> *trixiebelle*: I have not seen any CL bags faked.
> 
> *katdva*: Looks okay.
> 
> *Lady Vee*: Those look fine. The seller was never reported for selling fakes, though they did sell a damaged but authentic pair to a tPFer without telling her about the damage, but refunded her. They relisted the shoes, but disclosed the damage the second time.
> 
> *hya_been*: They look fine.
> 
> *Cerina*: The listing was pulled.
> 
> *noah*: Looks good.
> 
> *kaeleigh*: Looks good.


 
*Laureen *what would we all do without you, you should be given a medal - I'm now a bit gutted about those VP's as I could have bought them much cheaper last year but avoided them and now they are being bid on like mad.  I still don't get how she has so many pairs and why they start of so cheap?  £100?  I would never ever ever disagree with your cunning eye, I just don't get it.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't get it either, but like I said, a tPFer bought authentic nude VPs from that person; I believe it was carlinha.  I've seen some of their other listings, and I never saw anything suspicious other than wondering how they got their hands on so many pairs of nude VPs.


----------



## laureenthemean

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Thanks. They don't fit and I want to re-post but not if they are fake. Here is one pic that gets all the stuff i'm worried about- weird circular distortions over the name logo, black paint looking stuff on the red.... and theres some writing on the sole in pencil (which i'm praying is from the sample sale??) Also, see wrinkle on the top of pic two along the side.



I'm not sure what all that means, but sometimes when shoes are on display or on sale they have stuff written on them or imprints or holes drilled in the bottom, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Thank you as usual- you're the best!


----------



## pursemonkey

I know it's probably impossible to tell from one pic, but at a glance do these even look like they have potential? TIA!!


----------



## laureenthemean

pursemonkey said:


> I know it's probably impossible to tell from one pic, but at a glance do these even look like they have potential? TIA!!



The blue ones are fake for sure.  Don't know about the Architeks yet.


----------



## pursemonkey

^Thanks, Laureen. Same seller so I'm going with "fake" for them as well


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU....m14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:13

These are fakeys arent they?? I was all set to post them in the fakes thread but then read she bought them in the sales!!! Whats going on with the box?!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, definitely fake.  Haha, I didn't know CL came in gold boxes. ush:


----------



## savvysgirl

She is a special chosen one to have a gold box!!! Thank you hun


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-Louboutin-LIKE-shoes_W0QQitemZ190281182622QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190281182622&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

I'm sorry...I must ask... What is this??
Just thought I would post here before I report, incase I am missing something. TIA


----------



## savvysgirl

One more for you Laureen!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

kaeleigh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sexy-Christian-Louboutin-LIKE-shoes_W0QQitemZ190281182622QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190281182622&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> I'm sorry...I must ask... What is this??
> Just thought I would post here before I report, incase I am missing something. TIA



These are already gone.



savvysgirl said:


> One more for you Laureen!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Fake.


----------



## candyny

Christian Louboutin Studded Mad Mary SZ 39Christian Louboutin Studded Mad Mary SZ 39  Laureen, I didn't win the patents today...so sad...but did want leather or suede as my first choice.  Not sure if they will show here, but I did ask for more pictures and info as it's a pretty bare listing...whaddya think?


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

candyny said:


> Christian Louboutin Studded Mad Mary SZ 39Christian Louboutin Studded Mad Mary SZ 39  Laureen, I didn't win the patents today...so sad...but did want leather or suede as my first choice.  Not sure if they will show here, but I did ask for more pictures and info as it's a pretty bare listing...whaddya think?



Looks ok so far but the picture is tiny so more pictures are definitely needed!


----------



## javaboo

hya_been said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Super-Decollette-pumps-sz-41-5_W0QQitemZ330301793348QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330301793348&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Looks good.


----------



## candyny

javaboo said:


> Looks ok so far but the picture is tiny so more pictures are definitely needed!


 Thanks, Java.  I asked for more picts and a bin, but of course somebody had to put a bid in...grrr!!!  I'm afraid of ebay to begin w/, but totally afraid of it w/ a new seller.  Any thoughts, experts?  Wish it was A TPFer.


----------



## sparky3

hi i love these but have never seen them 

*Christian Louboutin Neuron Cobalt Blue Suede 38*

Item number: 220348037624


----------



## sparky3

how about this seller she has great stuff 

*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BROWN LEOPARD ROLANDO SHOES 38/8*

Item number: 120365765019


----------



## sparky3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Drapanova-38_W0QQitemZ220348070939QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220348070939&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sparky3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Neuron-Cobalt-Blue-Suede-38_W0QQitemZ220348037624QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220348037624&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sparky3

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120347210622&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002 this sight is super and i am new at navigating it thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

All the shoes you posted look authentic.


----------



## csre

could you please tell what you think about these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290289347634
Thanks in advance


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## csre

that was quick! thank you very much


----------



## sparky3

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370146639998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024 i am on a mission


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are good, you're always fine with that seller.


----------



## aerolin

Hi! How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## sakura

Those are fine.


----------



## aerolin

sakura said:


> Those are fine.


 
Thanks!


----------



## MsFrida

Used and abused VP's, can someone please confirm the authenticity of them? TIA


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Authentic.

I'm pretty sure these are fake, but I'd like to get confirmation
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MsFrida

^ Thank you!


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^^ Authentic.
> 
> I'm pretty sure these are fake, but I'd like to get confirmation
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANKLE-BOOTS_W0QQitemZ320333912601QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320333912601&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 Fake my love.


----------



## Lady Vee

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I don't get it either, but like I said, a tPFer bought authentic nude VPs from that person; I believe it was carlinha. I've seen some of their other listings, and I never saw anything suspicious other than wondering how they got their hands on so many pairs of nude VPs.


 
Once again, thanks Laureen for the info - I will PM carlinha.  You are still my guru


----------



## hlfinn

what do you ladies think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260349709954&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## lulabee

hlfinn said:


> what do you ladies think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260349709954&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


 This listing has been removed by ebay.


----------



## hlfinn

wow! that was fast! interesting... thank you!


----------



## simplyslb

Hi all:

Can you confirm the authenticity of these? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230320030596


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## simplyslb

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those look fine.


 
Thanks. Just out of curiosity, should they say Paris on the inside? (I'm obviously an inexperienced CL buyer.)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Not necessarily.


----------



## beck

Can anybody here tell if these are authentic? Thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## beck

Thanks so much! How can you tell? I am new to Louboutins and would love some tips!


----------



## savvysgirl

Ick ^^


----------



## laureenthemean

beck said:


> Thanks so much! How can you tell? I am new to Louboutins and would love some tips!



Sorry, we don't publicly reveal that kind of info, as there have been several instances where people selling fakes have read this thread.


----------



## beck

That's okay, good point--I understand. Thanks again!


----------



## cheyenne16

Do Christian Louboutin shoes ALWAYS say Paris on the insole?  Also is the insole ALWAYS stitched on or can they be just glued on?  I have photos of two pairs that I bought used.  Both sellers swear they are authentic and I have no way of knowing.  The
Vero Cuoio on the bottoms of the two pairs are different also.  Is there anyone that
I can send photos to?  Thank you.


----------



## laureenthemean

No, they don't always say "Paris" on the insole.  No, they are not always stitched on (depends on the style).  Vero cuoio stamps can be different as well.  If you're really not sure, you can post pictures here.


----------



## cheyenne16

Here are the photos of the two pairs I just bought.  I hope they are real.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look like older styles I have never seen faked.  I think they're fine.


----------



## cheyenne16

YES!  Thank you - the t-strap ones are supposedly from 2002 so yes they are older styles but I actually like them, very comfortable.  These are the only two pair I own
and I paid $150. for each pair.


----------



## poshchick

beck said:


> That's okay, good point--I understand. Thanks again!


 

I'm the same as  you and I just study study study pictures on all the websites that sell them. Also try to see them in real life if you can at an authorised retailer. Then your eyes will become 'trained' to what is real and what is not. Those 'VP's are absolutely vile!


----------



## cheyenne16

I've never owned a pair until I bought the two used pair but even I can tell those are fake, they are horrible.


----------



## coconuttiger

pretty sure all of these are fake but just wanted to check before i post it in the fakes thread. off ebay
120366362777
120366376490
220346739460


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The last two are definitely fake.  I'd need more pictures for the first.


----------



## coconuttiger

thanks laureen


----------



## Maria270382

Hello ladies,
Could you please authenticate these shoes?
The seller bought them off ebay, and states that he is selling them on as they were a gift to his girlfriend, but that they broke up.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320332620618

TIA!


----------



## Bitstuff

Maria270382 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Could you please authenticate these shoes?
> The seller bought them off ebay, and states that he is selling them on as they were a gift to his girlfriend, but that they broke up.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320332620618
> 
> TIA!



These look good. I haven't seen that style before and am guessing that they probably aren't faked; but they have the signs of an authentic pair.


----------



## Maria270382

Thanks!


----------



## savvysgirl

What do you think of these ladies? The seller is selling a pair of fakes plus she had one listing removed already. (She is the one with the sexy boxes)
I wasnt sure if City Girls were being faked or not

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bitstuff

savvysgirl said:


> What do you think of these ladies? The seller is selling a pair of fakes plus she had one listing removed already. (She is the one with the sexy boxes)
> I wasnt sure if City Girls were being faked or not
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CITY-GIRL-LEATHER-SANDAL-BNIB_W0QQitemZ250360905837QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250360905837&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



City Girls are being faked according to the thread here on TPF that lists the styles being faked. These ones are probably fake too - I haven't seen City Girls in real life but the sexy box there is a fake sexy box.

One other thing - she claims that she's slimmed down after pregnancy and her shoes don't fit her newly slimmed feet any more. WTF? That is hilarious.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you ^^^

Sexy boxes was a joke .. If you had seen her previous listings you would know what i meant. And yes, i can tell this box was a fake. Just wasnt sure about City Girls being fakes or not but now i know.


----------



## Bitstuff

I know about the sexy boxes; I was just going with it. I wouldn't trust this seller as far as I could throw her, even if she had something authentic listed.


----------



## Lady Vee

laureenthemean said:


> ^^The last two are definitely fake. I'd need more pictures for the first.


 
Do you know what, detracting for one minute from the purpose of this thread, we should all actually PAY Laureen for this I am always so gobsmacked and what would we do without her.

If there was a job of Shoe Faker Expert that Mr ***** was planning on adding to his staff, Laureen should get it.  I am personally giving you a big round of applause right now.  I always panic when I see a shoe and Laureen is off-line LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

Haha, Lady Vee, you are too cute!  There are lots of ladies here that deserve to be recognized, I just happen to have the most time on my hands!


----------



## cheyenne16

Please authenticate Louboutin Jolie pumps - here is the link, thank you

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=260638359/a=13924173_13924173/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink


----------



## lovely&amazing

Fake City Girls hit me especially hard....


----------



## lovely&amazing

cheyenne16 said:


> Please authenticate Louboutin Jolie pumps - here is the link, thank you
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=260638359/a=13924173_13924173/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink


 

Could you post the other photos?...I can only see the one...


----------



## savvysgirl

lovely&amazing said:


> Fake City Girls hit me especially hard....



 How come *lovely*? 

I can't believe they are being faked. I had no idea.


----------



## laureenthemean

cheyenne16 said:


> Please authenticate Louboutin Jolie pumps - here is the link, thank you
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=260638359/a=13924173_13924173/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink



These are the Very Noeud.  I need more pictures to be sure, but they are not looking good so far. If you can, get pictures from the side and better pictures of the bow.


----------



## Speedah

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/clo/994436920.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/clo/999597660.html

I just want to be sure about these before posting them in the HTF/Deals Thread.


----------



## cheyenne16

She told me they are called Jolie is very nuoed the same or different?  She uploaded more photos and said to click refresh to see them.  I appreciate this service so much.  If these are not real you'll be saving me!


----------



## laureenthemean

cheyenne16 said:


> She told me they are called Jolie is very nuoed the same or different?  She uploaded more photos and said to click refresh to see them.  I appreciate this service so much.  If these are not real you'll be saving me!



Yes, they are different styles; do a search in the reference library and you will see.  These are definitely fake.


----------



## cheyenne16

Whew!  I was ready to Paypal the $300. for them.  This site has saved me!  I really appreciate your kindness and I hope your reward is the satisfaction of knowing you
nixed the deal.  I don't understand why people aren't being charged with a crime for manufacturing fake shoes.


----------



## lovely&amazing

savvysgirl said:


> How come *lovely*?
> 
> I can't believe they are being faked. I had no idea.


 
Because I have them in Luggage and I LUSTED after them for so long....

BTW, there are _tons_ of fake City Girls out there that hit the market about 6 months ago.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello Ladies I received my Mad Mary, and to be certain here the photographs, please confirm real.
Thanks a lot


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.  Love them!


----------



## jopapeto

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks fine. Love them!


 
Thanks a lot Laureen


----------



## laureenthemean

I am quite certain these are fake, but wanted a second opinion:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> I am quite certain these are fake, but wanted a second opinion:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Rolando-Shoes-Pumps-6-5-36-5_W0QQitemZ180322716678QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180322716678&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Honestly its kinda hard to tell from that angle but the insole is looking pasty. They also had an earlier listing of the same shoe that they ended.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yeah I dunno about that one either! They've taken the shoes on just the right angle to make it hard.


----------



## coconuttiger

my friend is interested in these, any opinions?
http://www.oztion.com.au/vshops/item.aspx?itemid=6691953&tid=11534934


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm pretty sure those pictures are stolen, and the other shoes they are selling are fake, so I wouldn't do it.


----------



## coconuttiger

that's what i thought, i told her to stay away already. the "buy a pair of manolos and get a pair of cl free" gives it away


----------



## laureenthemean

^^LOL, I didn't even see that!


----------



## coconuttiger

hehhe it was on another of their auctions. you're right, they must have stolen the pics bc their other shoes are just fugly. just need to work out how to report them


----------



## sparky3

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180322676023 WHAT DO YOU THINK?
BUY THE WAY I JUST GOT MY EUGINIES THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL BUT A LITTLE DARKER THAN THE PIX.  WEDDING SHOES MAYBE


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## lilmissb

Can I ask if these are real? They looked ok and then I saw the toes. They look weird. Or are VP's normally like that? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## regeens

Help on this one please. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Coxienelle-SZ-37-5_W0QQitemZ130282998689QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130282998689&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Bitstuff

regeens said:


> Help on this one please. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Coxienelle-SZ-37-5_W0QQitemZ130282998689QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130282998689&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



They're fine.


----------



## lulabee

regeens said:


> Help on this one please. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Coxienelle-SZ-37-5_W0QQitemZ130282998689QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130282998689&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These look good.


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> Can I ask if these are real? They looked ok and then I saw the toes. They look weird. Or are VP's normally like that? Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rose-Gold-Very-Prive-shoe-NIB-38-5_W0QQitemZ110340743503QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110340743503&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 These look fine to me.


----------



## sarasmith3269

help!
TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250357013642


----------



## lulabee

sarasmith3269 said:


> help!
> TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250357013642


 These look fine but there have been questions about how this seller has gotten so may pairs of this style to sell.


----------



## **shoelover**

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120367288767&_trksid=p2759.l1259

real or not?
tia


----------



## heat97

^^^ good!


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ thanks!..now i just need them in a 36!


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/new-pair-of-christian-louboutin-shoes_W0QQitemZ220348882594QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220348882594&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

How about these ?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would ask for more pictures.  First picture looks fake, second looks real, and they are clearly pictures of two different pairs of shoes.


----------



## lovely&amazing

^ITA...the pair the winner will receive are clearly FAKE!


----------



## aeross

Thanks Laureen and Lovely

How about these ? I am hopeless guessing these VP's

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-womens-shoes_W0QQitemZ220348874147QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220348874147&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

and these architeks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bitstuff

aeross said:


> Thanks Laureen and Lovely
> 
> How about these ? I am hopeless guessing these VP's
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-womens-shoes_W0QQitemZ220348874147QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220348874147&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-VERY-PRIVE-HEELS-SIZE-38_W0QQitemZ150322501985QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150322501985&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> and these architeks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-UK-5_W0QQitemZ200301829561QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item200301829561&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



First two are fake . I'm unfamiliar with Architeks.


----------



## aeross

Thanks Bitstuff


----------



## keya

Hi! Can I have an opinion on the CLs offered by this seller:

http://stores.ebay.ie/Maxi-Outlet-Occasioni

More specifically the Mad Marys / Mads:

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Decolletee-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Decolletee-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

I'm sure that these have been discussed in this thread before (?), but I can't find it and the page keeps timing out. I've been trying for a half an hour now, so I figured it'd be easier to just ask.   The pics looks fine to me, but have anyone requested more pics from this seller to make sure? The low price and high quantity of HTF shoes just makes me wonder. TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay to me, but yeah, I would request more pictures to be sure.


----------



## keya

Thanks, Laureen!


----------



## Leefi

these look wrong somehow, non?
http://cgi.ebay.de/PUMPS-CHRISTIAN-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
also, she says they're from the 2008/2009 collection which is definitely wrong...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ick, those are horrible.


----------



## needloub

Hello once again.  Could someone check these for me?  Thanks in advance.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200299676253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=010


----------



## needloub

and these..http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120364619471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=002


----------



## Blueberry12

Originally Posted by *Blueberry12* 

 
_And how about these?


Thanx a lot!



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CRYSTAL-LOUBOUTINS-BOUGHT-4-525_W0QQitemZ260347558115QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_ s_Shoes?hash=item260347558115&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 &_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7 C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting_





lulabee said:


> These look good.


 


Thank you again.


I´ve just bought my first pair of CL`s.





£ 199.99 is a good price for them, isn´t it?


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

Needloub: They both look authentic to me.
blueberry12: that is a very good price! congrats on your first loubs
hya_been: those look authentic to me, but they are the decolletes and not the simples. they run very small, about a size or so. but they are quite cheap at that price, considering that it's a very popular style/color. 

---->BUT PLEASE WAIT FOR SECOND OPINIONS BEFORE BUYING


----------



## ohxthisxgirl

Ladies,

I asked for your opinion on this pair last week and then went to the seller to tell her that I didn't think it was authentic.  She said she paid good money for it at Bergdorf and said I should go through paypal.  Does anyone know the best way I can win this through paypal?  I'm kindof at a loss to know how to prove my case.    I would love your advice.

This is what I bought:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110333083830


----------



## singtong

the lines dont look good on these shoes. You could file a dispute with paypal saying you received a fake item. They will probably ask her for a receipt, which you should too - or at least prrof of purchase - she wont have though because i'm 99.9% sure they're bad


----------



## ronsdiva

I have asked for some more pictures, but what do you think about these helmuts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200301754671


----------



## Speedah

> Ladies,
> 
> I asked for your opinion on this pair last week and then went to the seller to tell her that I didn't think it was authentic. She said she paid good money for it at Bergdorf and said I should go through paypal. Does anyone know the best way I can win this through paypal? I'm kindof at a loss to know how to prove my case.  I would love your advice.
> 
> This is what I bought:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=110333083830



I would ask the seller for a receipt from BG. I didn't find it in the fakes thread when I looked but I'll post the link there and then once the listing gets removed for being fake, it'll definitely help your chances with Paypal.


----------



## laureenthemean

ohxthisxgirl said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I asked for your opinion on this pair last week and then went to the seller to tell her that I didn't think it was authentic.  She said she paid good money for it at Bergdorf and said I should go through paypal.  Does anyone know the best way I can win this through paypal?  I'm kindof at a loss to know how to prove my case.    I would love your advice.
> 
> This is what I bought:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110333083830



Call Paypal CS and ask what they recommend you do.


----------



## libby444

How do these look? No bids yet, ending soon. I will check sizing forum for Armadillo fit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=110338899804#ebayphotohosting


----------



## singtong

the real photos look ok, I have these, they fit TTS, so I am a 7W nine west and mine were a 37, any bigger and major heel slippage. The leather is nice a stretchy so have even accomodated my bricks. x


----------



## javaboo

libby444 said:


> How do these look? No bids yet, ending soon. I will check sizing forum for Armadillo fit.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110338899804#ebayphotohosting



Those look good but its probably because they stole the photos. I've checked their history and it seems like they like using other people's photos!

For the Armadillo I would go with your US size.


----------



## linda83

Hi ladies,

These were just posted in the deals forum. Can someone tell me which model they are, and if they look authentic?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/So-stunning-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look like the Hai, and they look authentic.


----------



## linda83

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those look like the Hai, and they look authentic.



Thanks for the instant response! Do you have any idea how they fit? I searched the forums, but there's not much on them... TTS, perhaps?


----------



## hlfinn

hey i don't know where to post this. can you guys please report this listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180322970163


the seller stole pics of the vps i'm selling. i reported it but more people would help. thanks!  and my ebay name is the same as this one if you need to check my pics.


----------



## hah116

Something tells me these are off... or stolen images.
The seller sent me these pictures although her listing shows no actual images.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130276370272&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look fine.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Hi ladies, what do you all think of this New Simple?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300288223384


----------



## Bitstuff

The New Simples look good.


----------



## floridasun8

Can someone please authenticate these?  I dont know if more pics are required or not:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

and if authentic, does anyone know how they run size-wise?  I didnt see any mention of Francaise in the sizing thread, or much on the forum at all.  Thanks!


----------



## Bitstuff

floridasun8 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these?  I dont know if more pics are required or not:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Gray-Francaise-Pumps-Heel-Shoe-36-6_W0QQitemZ260351200582QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260351200582&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> and if authentic, does anyone know how they run size-wise?  I didnt see any mention of Francaise in the sizing thread, or much on the forum at all.  Thanks!



These are authentic but I'm afraid I can't help with sizing.


----------



## lilith240484

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50

hello girlzzz! what do you think about them>>??


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Luchia* is a reliable seller, and the shoes look perfect.


----------



## sparky3

hI http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190281339165 THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL NOW ARE THEY REAL?  BY THE WAY i LOVE YOUR SHOE COLLECTION.  THE COLORS AND STYLE OF CL HAVE INSPIRED ME TO WEAR MORE THAN BLACK


----------



## rilokiley

^ Those are fine.


----------



## libby444

singtong said:


> the real photos look ok, I have these, they fit TTS, so I am a 7W nine west and mine were a 37, any bigger and major heel slippage. The leather is nice a stretchy so have even accomodated my bricks. x


Thanks for the sizing advice! I found the Armadillos at Saks for additional 50% off, and TTS. I'm so excited!


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Must-Have-Chr...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Must-Have-Christian-Louboutin-very-prive-peep-toe-shoes_W0QQitemZ230321381055QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230321381055&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Fake?  They're not my style, but they don't seem right.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *Java*!


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370146357255

Thanks in advance.


----------



## javaboo

ZoeyZoo said:


> Are these real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370146357255
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Thank you x


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Thank you x



Blue ones are fake for sure.  The black ones don't look good to me either, but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## savvysgirl

Fab .. i thought the Eugenies were fakeys


----------



## javaboo

*Laureen*: Check out the original listing of these shoes.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200271377160


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ack, so fake.


----------



## ronsdiva

ronsdiva said:


> I have asked for some more pictures, but what do you think about these helmuts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200301754671


 
I hate to repost, but no one had replied yet. They do look ok to me but wanted to check. I have asked for pics of the box and of both soles and both insides, but have not received them yet.


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha, indeed. I knew i had seen them before. I didnt think to check her feedback, duh!

Thank you lovelies


----------



## sakura

Haven't come across this style before.  How do they look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-PEWTE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Speedah

I don't think I've ever seen flats faked. I think they're fine but wait for the expert, Laureen.


----------



## javaboo

sakura said:


> Haven't come across this style before.  How do they look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-PEWTER-LEATHER-FLATS-THONG-ROSES-SANDALS-36-6_W0QQitemZ390000246069QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item390000246069&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



That seller sells real stuff. I purchased from her before, she's really nice. Also those run small. I think Lav has a pair.


----------



## Lady Vee

What do you think about these : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180321883747&fromMakeTrack=true

Buyer has only 3 ebay transactions.  They are messed up bad on the insole.  But are they real?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## Prosperity

*Ronsdiva; *I think they are fakes.. They don't look good to me. But I'm no expert, so please wait for other opinions.
*Lady Vee*: they don't look good, I think they are fakes. But more pics is needed to be sure!


----------



## Cerina

The last post was mine.. Prosperity is my sister, didn't know she was logged on. Sorry


----------



## laureenthemean

Lady Vee said:


> What do you think about these : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180321883747&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Buyer has only 3 ebay transactions.  They are messed up bad on the insole.  But are they real?



I checked out the seller she bought them from, they have sold a few other authentic CL as well.


----------



## Cerina

Laureen, I'm sure you're right - but they just didn't look good to me. They might just be messed up and I could be wrong, I'm sorry if I was wrong and they are authentic


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Don't be sorry, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## elfqueen2

And does anyone know what the style name is called?  thanks!

thanks in advance!


----------



## elfqueen2

I"m new to louboutins--have always been a gucci collector in the past.  I just love these shoes, though and wanted to know if they were real or not.  I appreciate it!


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, not sure where else to put this question, I've previously had these shoes authenticated by Laureen and I'm trying to negotiate something with the seller. She's sent me these pics as requested but I had a question, do these soles seem like they've been treated a bit less than respectfully? There seems to be gouges taken out of the sole. The seller wants EUR 249 for them but judging from the box it looks like she bought it for US$230 Would that be your take on the box as well?


----------



## fleurdelys

What do you think of these please?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280306003594
Thanks!


----------



## javaboo

*Elfqueen2*: Both are ok. The first one posted is called 'Hung Up' and they run small. 

*lilmissb*: They probably stepped on something hard like rocks or something. I'm not sure which style you are referring to...probably black Pinups? If even they did get it for 230 USD its pretty hard to find now. You can't get them SO so I guess its ok. You can put some red zipsoles on them. Also they might have paid duties on them that is why they charged a bit more.

*fleurdelys*: Those looks good to me.


----------



## savvysgirl

*lilmiss* - are they pin ups?????


----------



## pinkiestarlet

What do you think of these? Thanks a lot!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330301793348

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180322006737


----------



## Lovecl

What do you think of these shoes :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230321381055

Authentic ? Thank you for yur help


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Fake 

Already been posted


----------



## Lovecl

Ok, Thank you so much. How can you see they are fake in those pics ? (maybe it can help me in the future) Thanks again x


----------



## kaeleigh

Lovecl said:


> Ok, Thank you so much. How can you see they are fake in those pics ? (maybe it can help me in the future) Thanks again x


 
The more you are on here, you will start to pick up on fakes. However, we do not give out any hints here because  people selling fakes could be reading this thread.
The girls here are always willing to help out and don't mind at all. They are awesome!


----------



## shopaholic727

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7299&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

I'm new to the world of Louboutin (and God help my wallet for stepping into it!! ) so I'm fairly confident that this is a reputable seller and the shoes look perfect. If I could get a pair of expert eyes to judge this pair before I buy I'd appreciate it.


----------



## laureenthemean

pinkiestarlet said:


> What do you think of these? Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330301793348
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180322006737



Both look fine.



shopaholic727 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7299&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> I'm new to the world of Louboutin (and God help my wallet for stepping into it!! ) so I'm fairly confident that this is a reputable seller and the shoes look perfect. If I could get a pair of expert eyes to judge this pair before I buy I'd appreciate it.



These look fine.


----------



## shopaholic727

oh my gosh, that was a quick reply!! Thank you so much!! Do you happen to know about sizing? I wear 6.5/7 so I'm not sure whether a 37 would fit just right or be a bit tight?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!!   I was wondering what you thought of these?  TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

shopaholic727 said:


> oh my gosh, that was a quick reply!! Thank you so much!! Do you happen to know about sizing? I wear 6.5/7 so I'm not sure whether a 37 would fit just right or be a bit tight?



Sorry, we are supposed to keep this thread about authentication only.  Here is the sizing thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...istian-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020-220.html
If you do a search, I'm sure you'll find your answer there!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks Laureen!   They looked off to me, but I wasn't entirely sure.


----------



## thoang0705

The seller "thekubrick" is okay?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250357007063


----------



## Cerina

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
These were posted before, and I think something is very off about them. Can someone please confirm so that we can post them in the fakes thread?
Thanks


----------



## Lovecl

kaeleigh said:


> The more you are on here, you will start to pick up on fakes. However, we do not give out any hints here because  people selling fakes could be reading this thread.
> The girls here are always willing to help out and don't mind at all. They are awesome!





Ok, makes sence. Its great you girls helping us with our Louboutins  Thank you so much again


----------



## laureenthemean

thoang0705 said:


> The seller "thekubrick" is okay?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250357007063



There have been no authenticity issues with this seller, and these shoes look good.


----------



## Lovecl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-authentic...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Are they authentic ? Is this actually pigalle? thx !


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## urseberry

How about these?  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110340384147

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## sparky3

Cant help myself.  What about these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160311263288&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT ?


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> *lilmissb*: They probably stepped on something hard like rocks or something. I'm not sure which style you are referring to...probably black Pinups? If even they did get it for 230 USD its pretty hard to find now. You can't get them SO so I guess its ok. You can put some red zipsoles on them. Also they might have paid duties on them that is why they charged a bit more.



Thanks *java*. Yes savvys they are pinups. Black nappa with black ribbon. I've been negotiating with the seller for a month a two to get pics. She's only worn them once but she must have worn them somewhere rough! Yeah, I've got some vibrams I can put on so that'll be ok.


----------



## Lady Vee

Is the insole mess something that can get fixed?  Would you be put off by these ?  It's some unstuck?  Whay do you think? 



Lady Vee said:


> What do you think about these : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180321883747&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Buyer has only 3 ebay transactions. They are messed up bad on the insole. But are they real?


----------



## Lady Vee

Prosperity said:


> *Ronsdiva; *I think they are fakes.. They don't look good to me. But I'm no expert, so please wait for other opinions.
> *Lady Vee*: they don't look good, I think they are fakes. But more pics is needed to be sure!


 
So you think they are fakes, am unlikely to get more pics as run out time tmrw.  Laureen took a look and thought they were ok.  I'm a little concerned cos of the mess they are in, that it could be either! Story was that they bought for £600 from US and they don't fit.  So I have sked if they bought in that condition - no reply as yet but they are replying to me saying they are overpriced.  But they have 3 feedbacks only. 

What gives them away as fakes to you (PM if nec so as not to put our tricks on this forum for sellers to watch out for).


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look fine to me.  I checked the feedback of the original seller, and they have sold other authentic CLs as well.  I don't think that's the condition she bought them in, though.


----------



## sparky3

Cant help myself. What about these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K%3AMEWAX%3AIT ? I email the seller for more pixs of heels and platform. Since I have Eugenies for wedding I do have something to compare them to but I would love a second and educated opinion. The authentication has been super and my CL have explanded with confidence. It is easy to trust NM and Net-a-porter which have provided some of my collection but my money and addiction goes further with previously owned shoes.
Thanks


----------



## lilmissb

Lady Vee said:


> Is the insole mess something that can get fixed?  Would you be put off by these ?  It's some unstuck?  Whay do you think?



These rolandos that were originally sold for $400 then someone bought them to resell them for $699.



laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look fine to me. I checked the feedback of the original seller, and they have sold other authentic CLs as well. I don't think that's the condition she bought them in, though.



If you look at the auction by jewelswriter the shoes are the same. Used the same pics. The buyer must have decided it was too much work to fix the soles so she's reselling.


----------



## funnygirl09

Thoughts? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320334386260


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LOveYa!

The weirds me out, thoughts??
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

funnygirl09 said:


> Thoughts? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320334386260





hya_been said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318





LOveYa! said:


> The weirds me out, thoughts??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



These all look fine.


----------



## sparky3

Are these fur real?  Maybe someone can tell me etiquette on asking questions on this site? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=40&po=LVI&ps=54


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are fine.  That seller sells authentic.


----------



## sparky3

Cant help myself. What about these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K%3AMEWAX%3AIT ? I email the seller for more pixs of heels and platform. Since I have Eugenies for wedding I do have something to compare them to but I would love a second and educated opinion. The authentication has been super and my CL have explanded with confidence. It is easy to trust NM and Net-A-Porter which have provided some of my collection but my money and addiction goes further with previously owned shoes.
Thanks
laureenthemean you are awesome and so is your shoe collection it has inspired me to buy other colors than black


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, thanks.  The Eugenies look good.


----------



## thisismisschris

Okay, just wanted to see if these were good cuz I'm sure there are lots of ladies on this forum who are dying for something in EB suede... The seller seems to be good, but I just wanted to be sure. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-BLUE-SUEDE-PUMP-SHOES-36-5_W0QQitemZ120367288767QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120367288767&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are fine; that seller is reputable.


----------



## thisismisschris

Cool, thanks laureen!


----------



## mo.space

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-Ch...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

are these auth?? also whats the style called?

cheers


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are fake Privatitas.


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm sure these are fake but can you just confirm them please. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-authentic...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!


Are these real?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1 


Thanx.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Blueberry *Those are and older style and I don't think they've been faked. They're awesome!

*Savvys* You're on it! Both are fakes.


----------



## savvysgirl

Whoooop! Thanks lovely


----------



## mocha beans

What do you ladies think about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160310635475


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## Blueberry12

JetSetGo! said:


> *Blueberry *Those are and older style and I don't think they've been faked. They're awesome!


 

Thanx.

Do you have any idea how much I would offer for them?


It would be better to get them with Best Offer instead of BIN.


----------



## Speedah

From the photos they look fine but I want to be sure that maybe the photos aren't stolen since a lot of fakes come from Australia (no offense to anyone  ). I've asked for more photos also :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220350513506&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> 
> Do you have any idea how much I would offer for them?
> 
> 
> It would be better to get them with Best Offer instead of BIN.


 

I´ve bought them for £ 180 with Best Offer.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150321319163


It´s good price for them isn´t it?


----------



## glam09

Please Authenticate for Me...

http://ca.ten.ebid.net/perl/auction....087&mo=auction

http://ca.ten.ebid.net/perl/auction....344&mo=auction

I found these on ebid and was curious if they were authentic.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lovely&amazing

glam09 said:


> Please Authenticate for Me...
> 
> http://ca.ten.ebid.net/perl/auction....087&mo=auction
> 
> http://ca.ten.ebid.net/perl/auction....344&mo=auction
> 
> I found these on ebid and was curious if they were authentic.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
Neither link works...


----------



## glam09

http://ca.ten.ebid.net/perl/auction.cgi?auction=13730087&mo=auction

Hopefully this link will work...


----------



## lovely&amazing

^It's not looking good to me...let *Laureen *weigh in on them but there are several very obvious red flags...


----------



## Lady Vee

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look fine to me. I checked the feedback of the original seller, and they have sold other authentic CLs as well. I don't think that's the condition she bought them in, though.


 
She says she did buy them like that and she has never worn.  I'm most bothered that the insole has crumpled and is a mess - is that easily fixed to look new or are they shoddy made?  And I don't want a pait with a bad inole, don't mind the wear on the sole so much.

Could that insole problem be fixed, pls they say "almost perfect" condition outside.  I havn't asked what yet as have been interrogating her

Any help gladly appreciated.  They are asking too much but they got no bids. Waiting for relist.


----------



## Farbod<3Fendi

mocha beans said:


> What do you ladies think about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160310635475




To be honest it looks a bit fake. My mom owns alot and I know how to tell whats real and whats fake. Be careful and be safe


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It seems like it would be easy enough to just get a cobbler to glue it down, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm...???

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

^^
Fake.


----------



## lilmissb

Lady Vee said:


> She says she did buy them like that and she has never worn.  I'm most bothered that the insole has crumpled and is a mess - is that easily fixed to look new or are they shoddy made?  And I don't want a pait with a bad inole, don't mind the wear on the sole so much.
> 
> Could that insole problem be fixed, pls they say "almost perfect" condition outside.  I havn't asked what yet as have been interrogating her
> 
> Any help gladly appreciated.  They are asking too much but they got no bids. Waiting for relist.



Lady Vee, did you see my reply after Laureen's? Yes she did buy them in that condition but she's used the original photos from the the lady that first sold them for $400. This is the 3rd time the shoe has been sold and it must be because the people don't think it's worth fixing.


----------



## lilmissb

^^I thought so. They look


----------



## savvysgirl

They look like a pair i posted earlier ^^^ Fake i believe

Haha, would help if i was on the last page would it!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Chris...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/pair-of-chris...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1308


----------



## Speedah

savvysgirl said:


> They look like a pair i posted earlier ^^^ Fake i believe
> 
> Haha, would help if i was on the last page would it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-Peep-Toe-Pumps_W0QQitemZ110342610469QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item110342610469&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/pair-of-christian-louboutin-shoes_W0QQitemZ220350957149QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220350957149&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 

First pair, look ok to me. 

Second pair, that seller was in the fakes thread a few days ago. She took down the picture that was totally different than the pair being worn. Hopefully that made sense. lol



hya_been said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Lapono-Black-Zipper-Bootie-Boots-41_W0QQitemZ350158102807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350158102807&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1308



 Good seller.


----------



## savvysgirl

Makes sense ... i think! The ones in the piccie are genuine but the ones she is selling are fakes?


----------



## Speedah

Yep. Originally (as in a few days ago before all the lovely Authentication police reported it) they had the pic they have up now and another without them being worn. The other photo was of a completely different style and very obviously fake. They must have relisted and removed the obviously fake photo. So...it's hard to tell which ones they are actually selling but I would stay far, far away...


----------



## savvysgirl

Got you! I dont want these though. Just surfing co.uk for fakes! 
Thank you lovely


----------



## Speedah

No worries, dear. I wanted to clarify my nonsensical rambling from my previous post to for the others here.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ your so funny!


----------



## Shainerocks

Does somebody know what happened to the listing of the seller in UK? Her seller id is kubrick. Yesterday, I was watching the listing for the CL Ginerva boots and the listing is unavailable today.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...3A1|240:1318

Opps..wrong thread..Sorry!!!


----------



## Mirandatayler

Hello, 
Can anyone help me authenticate these?  
Thanks, these are the only pics I have at the moment. 

img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/24/285/r4/96136f0_20.jpeg

img1.classistatic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/24/285/r5/8636m3k_20.jpeg


----------



## Mirandatayler

^^


----------



## rilokiley

I think these are ok, but I just wanna double check...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## laureenthemean

Mirandatayler said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 657114
> 
> 
> View attachment 657115



Those pictures are stolen, ask the seller for pictures of the actual shoe.


----------



## Mirandatayler

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Mirandatayler

laureenthemean said:


> Those pictures are stolen, ask the seller for pictures of the actual shoe.


 
I got her to send a picture but it is only one sided. Can you tell from this pic or do you need more?

Thanks
C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\My Pictures\P1030273.JPG


----------



## Mirandatayler

^^


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Instructions to post pictures can be found here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## ugadawgrx

Can you tell me if these look good and the fit?? Thanks for any help!! And if real, what you would consider a good price? Thanks!


----------



## Mirandatayler

Sorry, It wasn't downloading properly and i'm new to this whole forum/blogging thing. Sorry.  This should work now. 




Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those were posted in the fakes thread, and the seller ended the listing after she realized they were fake.


----------



## ugadawgrx

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those were posted in the fakes thread, and the seller ended the listing after she realized they were fake.



Were you responding to mirandatayler or me? Thanks so much, just trying to get some advice on the ones I posted.


----------



## laureenthemean

I was responding to Mirandataylor.  Sorry, I am not familiar with the style you posted.


----------



## lv_luva

Can I get these authenticated? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190281339165


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## Mirandatayler

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those were posted in the fakes thread, and the seller ended the listing after she realized they were fake.


 
They look a little off to me but I am NO expert.  
This posting was not listedon ebay but by a person on craigslist in my area.  But I will take your word for it.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm guessing they're trying to find a way to sell them off without getting into trouble, then.  That picture was definitely in the listing, and they look very fake.


----------



## Mirandatayler

Thanks so much.  I kinda new when I got the original pic. Just wanted to check. 
I found the post in the fake thread. 
I've posted the link there for people to be aware.  
She is using the same story about her aunt giving them to her. When I asked if she had a receipt for authenticity she said "I didn't know that shoes could be not authentic". 

Thank you for the heads up. I'm not sure why people aren't just honest.


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-suede-boots-Forever-Tina-Black_W0QQitemZ120367986805QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120367986805&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
Thoughts?  They're selling, too so if they are fake...can someone move them over to the other thread for me??


----------



## lovely&amazing

and these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ANKLE-BOOTS_W0QQitemZ320333912601QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320333912601&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lovely&amazing

and these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Ankle-Boots-39_W0QQitemZ280303831092QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280303831092&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The Trotinettes are fake, and I think the AA Clous look okay, but get a second opinion.  Not sure about the Forever Tinas.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Ladies, what about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PEEP-TOE-HEELS-41-799_W0QQitemZ330303418454QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330303418454&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Thank you all so much!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good, gorgeous color!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Thanks Laureen! By any chance do you have any idea what color is that?


----------



## laureenthemean

Black grease paint.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hey Ladies, i cut myself off for awhile. Actually i'm still cutoff but i wanted a pair of these, just don't know if they are Authentic or not???http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220341683318

I hope they are good!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^More pictures are needed.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^More pictures are needed.




Ya i kinda figured that, i've asked for them haven't received them yet. I'll post when i get them. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Vasilisa

Hi girls! I've finally got my CL... My husband bought them in Las Vegas. I am so happy


----------



## sinfulgoddess

What about these ones???http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280303350755

Seller has no sales though.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those look good.




Well that's good. Do they fit small, because they are half a size smaller than the other ones. These are 37.5 and i'm a US 7. Will they be too small???


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *java*. Yes savvys they are pinups. Black nappa with black ribbon. I've been negotiating with the seller for a month a two to get pics. She's only worn them once but she must have worn them somewhere rough! Yeah, I've got some vibrams I can put on so that'll be ok.



*Lilmissb*: If they are taking a long time with the pics then I'm not sure they will be a good seller. I mean a couple days is ok but a month is kinda long. Just be careful...


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *java*! Yeah, it's def something to consider.... Did you see those pink ones posted on the HTF thread??? Totally TDF! Betcha someone here snagged 'em.


----------



## regeens

Help on these please.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## cathy1228

what about these ones? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280305484663&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## miceju

Hi! Need some help with these: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330303304280
I don't recall having seen them faked, but still...
TIA


----------



## javaboo

*cathy*: Those are good

*Mice*: Those are good too!


----------



## miceju

yay! might treat myself to a birthday present then... thanks java


----------



## cathy1228

thanks for the quick reply!  Gonna get these pretty babies


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

am i paranoid? you guys said the Ginerva's i got on ebay looked fine but i'm so paranoid- they dont have that same pungent leather smell as my other CLs (please imagine my husband finding me sniffing my boots hahah) Is this ridiculous or should i worry?? the leather feels soft and like leather. I can post pics in a minute


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> am i paranoid? you guys said the Ginerva's i got on ebay looked fine but i'm so paranoid- they dont have that same pungent leather smell as my other CLs (please imagine my husband finding me sniffing my boots hahah) Is this ridiculous or should i worry?? the leather feels soft and like leather. I can post pics in a minute


I put protective tape on the bottom while i break them in @ home in case i return...They came in a Barney's box for the same size/model etc...but i just want to be sure!


----------



## Lady Vee

lilmissb said:


> These rolandos that were originally sold for $400 then someone bought them to resell them for $699.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the auction by jewelswriter the shoes are the same. Used the same pics. The buyer must have decided it was too much work to fix the soles so she's reselling.


 
Sorry *lilmissb*, I didn't see this reply.  Appreciate the heads up and will leave them alone.  Thanks very much! Great to know the real story!


----------



## savvysgirl

There are fake arent they? xx

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aeross

^^ I've just come to ask the same Q Savvy's

I was going to list them as fake but now I'm doubting myself ?


----------



## idests

How about these Ron Rons?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120347928435

Thanks!


----------



## Bitstuff

idests said:


> How about these Ron Rons?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120347928435
> 
> Thanks!



These are fine.


----------



## savvysgirl

aeross said:


> ^^ I've just come to ask the same Q Savvy's
> 
> I was going to list them as fake but now I'm doubting myself ?



I always convince myself from piccies that some are fake but then i read the description  saying bought from '.....' so i have to get confirmation from the experts!!


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> There are fake arent they? xx
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-patent-pigalle-shoes-size-40-7-6_W0QQitemZ180323781801QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item180323781801&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 I would absolutely request more pics.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello ladies expert is that real or not
My friend bought for me but first here.
Thanks a lot 
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...sid=m37&satitle=380099815405&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi ladies, does anyone have the Trottinette?? I'm trying to figure out how to size them or rather get the right size for myself. How much bigger do i go up, i understand they are fit small.

Thanks for any help you can give, i don't wanna buy another pair of CL's that don't fit....


----------



## lulabee

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone have the Trottinette?? I'm trying to figure out how to size them or rather get the right size for myself. How much bigger do i go up, i understand they are fit small.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give, i don't wanna buy another pair of CL's that don't fit....


 Check out the sizing thread.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

lulabee said:


> Check out the sizing thread.




I did, haven't gotten a response. I don't usually ever post in anywhere but here so, i get help here. Girls know me here.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Are these Authentic?? Also are these the same as Aeross's Avatar Pic???

Thanks for your help...


http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## **shoelover**

hi ladies, 

got my uhg from a legit seller but the size i requested i didn't see a pic off can u please tell me these are the real deals as i'm  being paranoid. tia


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## laureenthemean

sinfulgoddess said:


> Are these Authentic?? Also are these the same as Aeross's Avatar Pic???
> 
> Thanks for your help...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Looks good.


----------



## **shoelover**

thank you Laureen for putting me at ease.


----------



## Blueberry12

Are these real?


Never seen this style before.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Loubou...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Never seen them either.  They're probably fine.


----------



## jopapeto

Hi ladies just your confirmation please about this real or not. I have just received them
before putting them
Thanks a lot


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good to me.


----------



## jopapeto

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good to me.


Thanks a lot Laureen


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> am i paranoid? you guys said the Ginerva's i got on ebay looked fine but i'm so paranoid- they dont have that same pungent leather smell as my other CLs (please imagine my husband finding me sniffing my boots hahah) Is this ridiculous or should i worry?? the leather feels soft and like leather. I can post pics in a minute


 
i posted the pics too


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Where are they?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I put protective tape on the bottom while i break them in @ home in case i return...They came in a Barney's box for the same size/model etc...but i just want to be sure!


 

it's on page 2 of most recent posts. from this morning.


----------



## laureenthemean

Your boots look fine.


----------



## Bitstuff

jopapeto, congrats on the Mad Marys, they're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jopapeto

Bitstuff said:


> jopapeto, congrats on the Mad Marys, they're absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks Bitstuff


----------



## sparky3

As usual I have a list, can you please sort thru these for me.  I am almost on a 6 month ban   Thanks as always
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260351202779 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360126960979
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150322658812
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270334633496


----------



## laureenthemean

^^All look fine.


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^These look fine.


----------



## Speedah

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

I just want to confirm these before I post them in the fakes thread... TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## ShoeNoob

I'm guessing since this seller has a bunch of positive feedback that all their stuff is good, but I haven't seen anything about them after searching through a bunch of posts here. Help please!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220343859563


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.  The seller is nice and very quick to respond.


----------



## ShoeNoob

Oh awesome... thank you so much!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

laureenthemean said:


> Your boots look fine.



awesome thank you!!!


----------



## goldilocks10023

what about these?  Seller says they are yoyo but they have a platform....

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

^^
That's a good seller. The Yoyos did come with a platform also- it's just exposed unlike the VP.


----------



## goldilocks10023

thank you speedah!


----------



## laureenthemean

These look fake to me, but I would like to make sure:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280307063040


----------



## Speedah

^^^
Those look a little off to me. And the photos look like the exact ones used on previous fakes of these. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Cerina

Speedah, I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure those are fakes! The profile is off, they look like some fakes I've seen before.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Cerina! That's what I was thinking.


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> These look fake to me, but I would like to make sure:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280307063040


 
Def fakes! Horrible looking ones at that!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Fakes!!! Report them...they've ended with bin...we're the only hope the buyer has of knowing!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The buyer is actually one of our own, but is having trouble accessing tPF, so I posted them for her.  She hasn't paid, and I let her know.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello
This are FAKE right !!!
http://cgi.ebay.it/originali-100-au...14&_trkparms=72:1385|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, definitely fake.


----------



## theydidwhat

Are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160311556856

Any comments at all appreciated - thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.


----------



## javaboo

Ok, I know this is off topic a littl but I want to mention that the earlier batch the yoyo 110 straight heel came with black heel tips but the current ones have brown.


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone,

Are these authentic?

*Christian Louboutin Black Patent*

Thanks everyone


----------



## Speedah

^^The pics look fine although I'm super paranoid and with newer sellers I ask for extra pics just to be sure.


----------



## javaboo

peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Are these authentic?
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Black Patent*
> 
> Thanks everyone



Look fine to me and the photos are consistent.


----------



## lilmissb

Why the diff java in the heel tips? Do you know?


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi ladies, are these good?? Thanks for the help.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200303621747


----------



## lilmissb

^They look ok to me but wait for the experts as I'm not too familiar with the style.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

lilmissb said:


> ^They look ok to me but wait for the experts as I'm not too familiar with the style.



Thanks lilmissb, hopefully someone will come on and give an ok as well. They seem like a really good price to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look good.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look good.



Thanks Laureen. Hope all is well in your world.
Am i correct in thinking $250 for these booties is a good price, in your opinion?


----------



## Speedah

Help please!
Woops..let me fix image links...

Thank you!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Oh i forgot something, the trottinette. Can i wear a 38.5, when i'm a US 7. Rather will they fit??


----------



## madamefifi

Anyone? It's an awfully good price...and the plastic baggies in the last pic sort of threw me off....


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320335922830&


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> Oh i forgot something, the trottinette. Can i wear a 38.5, when i'm a US 7. Rather will they fit??



Anyone with sizing info on these would sure help, i posted the question in the appropriate thread and didn't get an answer, and what i've read, doesn't make sense people are all over the place in how much bigger you should go.

Please someone help, i've agreed to purchase a pair already....


----------



## laureenthemean

madamefifi said:


> Anyone? It's an awfully good price...and the plastic baggies in the last pic sort of threw me off....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320335922830&



Looks okay to me, and so does their other stuff.  Sometimes when CLs are brand spankin' new they come in plastic bags.


----------



## madamefifi

^^thanks, laureen!


----------



## fleurdelys

I've bought authentic shoes from this seller.  Really nice to deal with.



madamefifi said:


> Anyone? It's an awfully good price...and the plastic baggies in the last pic sort of threw me off....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320335922830&


----------



## Speedah

Help please?


----------



## Smidgeroo

Can someone tell me if it's worth Uncle Sam buying these for me? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:16|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> Help please?



Hm, those pictures are crappy, but not looking good so far.


----------



## Blueberry12

Are they real?



Thanx.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-size-38-5-fits-US-size-6_W0QQitemZ270336494393QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270336494393&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

I hope she ´d ship to Sweden...

Otherwise I ´ll


----------



## lilmissb

^Blueberry I doubt that these actually fit a US 6 if they're 38.5 unless they like them really really loose or have really wide feet. I take my usual CL size in them (36). Just maybe get the shoes measurements from her.


----------



## Bitstuff

laureenthemean said:


> Looks okay to me, and so does their other stuff.  Sometimes when CLs are brand spankin' new they come in plastic bags.



Good to know about the plastic bags. I was thinking that the bags are there for extra protection for the watersnake. The boots are fabulous.


----------



## singtong

laureen - worried now, I bought some armadillos off ebay, and had them verified here, however mine look like the ones that Speedah put up so just wondering why you think that those do not look good, I think I may post my shoes again.... worried now


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> ^Blueberry I doubt that these actually fit a US 6 if they're 38.5 unless they like them really really loose or have really wide feet. I take my usual CL size in them (36). Just maybe get the shoes measurements from her.


 

I have these in Coral already, also size 38.5.

So I know they would fit.


I usually wear 37,5 , but in Joli Noeuds I can wear 38,5.

I doubt too that they´d fit an US 6.

Maybe her cousin has wide feet.


----------



## lilmissb

^Good! At least you know they fit!!! Not sure if the style has been faked before.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## singtong

i'm pretty sure those are fake....poor girl she got them off ebay....should have gone to TPF first.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Yeah, i tried to look for the original listing for more piccies but couldnt find anything. I've asked for more pics so if she sends them to me ill post them here.


----------



## Cerina

*smidgeroo*, looks good
*speedah*, they look good, though the pics are a bit small/unclear
*blueberry*, love them - hope you get your HG. The sellers usually ship overseas if you ask them kindly (good feedback helps) 
*singtong*: laureen never said that they weren't authentic, just that the pics are small and blurry. Don't worry


----------



## coconuttiger

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-Ch...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i'd just like to get a second opinion before i report them


----------



## savvysgirl

Fake i believe but wait for one of the experts!

On 2nd thoughts, urgh they are def fake!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318





coconuttiger said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-Ch...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i'd just like to get a second opinion before i report them



Both fake.


----------



## lilmissb

You're back Laureen! Got insomnia again?


----------



## Bitstuff

coconuttiger said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Pumps-39_W0QQitemZ300289914230QQihZ020QQcategoryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i'd just like to get a second opinion before i report them



Fake alright.


----------



## savvysgirl

laureenthemean said:


> Both fake.



Thank you.

I have asked for more pics but the seller is unable to at the moment. She says she is a tpf member. Would you say from those pics they look fake?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes, definitely.  Even though the pictures aren't very good, the color and shape look bad.  She probably doesn't know that they are fake.


----------



## singtong

cerina - thanks, mini MI over!!!


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-38-UK5_W0QQitemZ200303865675QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item200303865675&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 Fake. Oops, didn't see laureens post.


----------



## peachi521

javaboo said:


> Look fine to me and the photos are consistent.




Thanks everyone!  I almost bid until I realized the shoes were a size too small (37.5)


----------



## fleurdelys

How do these look please?  Thanks in advance!
http://cgi.ebay.com/
NEW-Exquisite-Christian-Louboutin-Red-Pump-6-5-36-5_W0QQitemZ250364335939QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fleurdelys

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Exquisite-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sorry, here is link.


----------



## lulabee

fleurdelys said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Exquisite-Christian-Louboutin-Red-Pump-6-5-36-5_W0QQitemZ250364335939QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Sorry, here is link.


 These look fine.


----------



## hlfinn

these are one of my HG shoes. I already made an offer. I just want to double check that they're ok. thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370151440259


----------



## lulabee

hlfinn said:


> these are one of my HG shoes. I already made an offer. I just want to double check that they're ok. thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370151440259


 These look fine to me. I don't think this canvas style was ever faked.


----------



## hlfinn

awesome! thank you lula! i want these so badly ever since i saw stinas, i think.


----------



## hlfinn

here's the weird thing: the canvas nps i posted have the brown tip and heel.  i fell in love with stinas but hers have canvas on the top.  would they have made 2 styles of these?

link to pics of stinas:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/cl-cleaning-tricks-263576.html

just has me a little worried....


----------



## aeross

As far as I'm aware the Canvas weren't faked

They look good to me


----------



## Blueberry12

Cerina said:


> *blueberry*, love them - hope you get your HG. The sellers usually ship overseas if you ask them kindly (good feedback helps)
> [/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> The seller answered that she could ship them to Sweden.


----------



## Mirandatayler

Hello, 
Can anyone help me with these ones? Real?


----------



## hlfinn

sorry for all the questions today.  what do you guys think of these? i've really been wanting green cls and i like them (and they're affordable! lol)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

they look ok to me (without seeing the bottoms) but i'm no expert.


----------



## Speedah

^^


----------



## hlfinn

awesome! thanks speedah. i really like them!


----------



## Speedah

They're very cute! I don't think that style has been faked.


----------



## Mirandatayler

Mirandatayler said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone help me with these ones? Real?
> View attachment 659604
> 
> 
> View attachment 659605
> 
> 
> View attachment 659606


 
Here is an additional picture.  
Hope this helps to authenticate. 

Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are fine.


----------



## nillacobain

Are the auth? I'm a IT 37. How these run? thanks

http://cgi.ebay.it/CRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-WOMEN-S-FLAT-BALLERINA_W0QQitemZ230322144890QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item230322144890&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## nillacobain

thanks laureen, Do I have to request more pics in your opinion? How they run?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You might want to request pictures of the sole for your own reference, but I have not seen any flats faked.  For sizing, do a search and ask in the sizing thread, I think these are called the Exi.


----------



## nillacobain

thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## hlfinn

wooohoo! i got the canvas nps! not as little as i wanted them for but still less than they were listed at! yahooo!!!


----------



## katla

Hey ladies! I am getting my first pair of loubies - the lady gres! 

I found a reasonable price on ebay, the only question is...are they authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

The seller only has positive feedback, so I'm guessing they're not fake..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are authentic, and the seller is an active member of this forum.


----------



## katla

Ok, that's what I thought, just wanted to make sure with the experts here 

Now I'm hoping I will win the auction!


----------



## katla

btw, your louboutin collection is breathtaking laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thank you, and good luck!


----------



## Lovecl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

What do you think?


----------



## Speedah

^^Look good.


----------



## Lovecl

Speedah said:


> ^^Look good.




Wow, quick reply  Thank you x


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Peep-Toe-Shoes-5-UK_W0QQitemZ230322342379QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230322342379&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fake to me.


----------



## Speedah

^^Something about those looks off... I'd wait for another opinion, dear. 


Woops...Laureen beat me to it. Agreed!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh good!! I needed confirmation and got 2 answers!! Thank you both


----------



## Speedah

I got more photos of the Armadillos that I posted last night. What do you guys think? TIA!


----------



## Speedah

And these also, just to be sure...












PS. I can't get the Armadillo photos above to embed properly which is why I put them as attachments... Thanks!


----------



## theydidwhat

Thanks so much for the help.

2 more please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110341853695

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280306297306

Has anyone ever seen a fake CL in a size 42?


----------



## Speedah

^^Both look fine.


----------



## Wilmie

Do these look authentic???   

Thanks for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250364620036


----------



## Speedah

^^Those look fake to me...but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## Wilmie

That's what I thought but it was hard to tell!  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> I got more photos of the Armadillos that I posted last night. What do you guys think? TIA!



I think these are okay, but wait for a second opinion.



Speedah said:


> And these also, just to be sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I can't get the Armadillo photos above to embed properly which is why I put them as attachments... Thanks!



These look fine.



Wilmie said:


> Do these look authentic???
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250364620036



Fake.


----------



## Wilmie

Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Laureen!


----------



## la lola

Wilmie said:


> Do these look authentic???
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250364620036


don't look good


----------



## javaboo

*Speedah*: Where are the pictures again?


----------



## lv_luva

Can I get these authenticated? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## tuvili

Ladies, what say you?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Thanks.


----------



## lilmissb

tuvili said:


> Ladies, what say you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Eelskin-Decollete-Pump-Sz-37_W0QQitemZ220352627956QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220352627956&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Thanks.


 
Looks fine to me. Haven't seen eel faked before but wait for Laureen _et al_.


----------



## lilmissb

lv_luva said:


> Can I get these authenticated? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


 
They look ok to me but no familiar with style. This seller has some others which are authentic I'm pretty sure. Didn't they have those pink pinups?


----------



## laureenthemean

lv_luva said:


> Can I get these authenticated? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Looks good.


----------



## Speedah

Javaboo: Post #9124- the black Armadillos are the ones I'm not sure about (I'm having a heck of time getting the pictures to re-post). They look ok to me but I just want to be sure as I'm not super familiar with the style...

Thank you!


----------



## babi3gurli3gurl

Hi ladies, could you help me auth. please. TIA!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130284049696


----------



## Speedah

^^ Those look fine.


----------



## carolly88

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

how about these?


----------



## Stinas

carolly88 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2
> 
> how about these?



Look good to me, but I would ask for more close up pics.  I always do.  
I hate when sellers take far away pics...its annoying.  Either way, these look good to me.


----------



## angel143

Hi ladies,

Can someone please authenticate these for me?

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## regeens

Help on this please.  Seller's a tPFer maybe?  I also checked the sizing thread, but couldn't find a definitive answer -- for VPs do I go half size up my TTS (I'm US 7, 37.5 in ronrons/SGs and 38 in decolletes).  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280307805202&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.  Not sure about sizing on the VP 70, but for the VP 120, I think you'd be a 37.5.  You may want to check the sizing thread, or the lower heels thread.


----------



## regeens

Ackk!  Didn't realize this was the 70! Thanks for pointing that out.

One more please Laureen?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:ushttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good, that seller seems to sell authentic.


----------



## regeens

coolio. thanks Laureen.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Bruges experts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nillacobain

http://cgi.ebay.de/orig-Christian-Louboutin-silber-silver-High-Heels-38_W0QQitemZ150323107277QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item150323107277&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

thanks in advance!


----------



## ugadawgrx

3 check please, thanks!!

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280307794751

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200301926815

3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350158723685


----------



## lulabee

ugadawgrx said:


> 3 check please, thanks!!
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280307794751
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200301926815
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350158723685


 All three look good.


----------



## ugadawgrx

Thanks!!


----------



## lv_luva

I could be wrong, but these look funny. Can I get your opinions? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

^^ Fake


----------



## lv_luva

Thanks Speedah!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> Bruges experts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Fake.



nillacobain said:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/orig-Christian-Louboutin-silber-silver-High-Heels-38_W0QQitemZ150323107277QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item150323107277&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> thanks in advance!



These look fine.


----------



## Speedah

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

These don't look good to me but I just want to confirm...


----------



## thisfool

Are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## tuvili

Speedah said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Leopard-Peep-Toe-Shoe-8-38_W0QQitemZ280307988598QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280307988598&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> These don't look good to me but I just want to confirm...



Oooh, they look bad to me, too.


----------



## laureenthemean

thisfool said:


> Are these real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50



These look good.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Tuvili!


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> 
> These don't look good to me but I just want to confirm...



Yup, fake.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks! Will post in the fakes thread


----------



## thisfool

Thank You!


----------



## janedoe82

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130284212176

Thank you!


----------



## Speedah

^^ They look fine to me.


----------



## janedoe82

Thank you Speedah!


----------



## ChanelMinaj

Fake or real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220351411771&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## nillacobain

laureenthemean said:


> These look fine.


 
thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

ChanelMinaj said:


> Fake or real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220351411771&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



Looks okay.


----------



## Lovecl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Fake or real ? Thank you !


----------



## ylime

^^ Something doesn't look right to me (the print?), but wait and see what others say.


----------



## Speedah

^^ They look fake to me too but wait for Laureen.


----------



## Lovecl

I thought they might be too, even to my untrained eye.


----------



## laureenthemean

Lovecl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 
> Fake or real ? Thank you !



Fake.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310119125983


----------



## laureenthemean

^^She's a reputable seller, several tPFers have purchased from her.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://www.adelescloset.com


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That website has been asked about several times; we've concluded it's probably not safe b/c all their pictures are stolen from NAP.


----------



## pursemonkey

How do these look? TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good!


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, Laureen! I think I was almost hoping they were fake since I need to stop spending money, lol!


----------



## aeross

How about these ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bitstuff

aeross said:


> How about these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Peep-Toe-Shoes-5-UK_W0QQitemZ230322525696QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I'm not going to jump the gun as I don't own any VPs, but these look off, don't they?


----------



## savvysgirl

They are fake *Aeross*. They have been removed once already


----------



## aeross

Thanks ladies

how about these  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Fake,i believe. Again, they have been removed once before. 

Laureen has helped me out before with a few Minibouts! (if that's what these are!!)


----------



## aeross

^^ LOL They are bad aren't they

The shot of the soles made me stop and question though. I guess that is a stolen pic though

x


----------



## Bitstuff

The soles pic probably isn't stolen. Some fakers use actual leather for the soles so they wear like that. Something to look out for.


----------



## aeross

^^ Thanks for the tip. I hadn't realised they had started using leather soles now. Crap that is going to make it harder for me !


----------



## cathy1228

hi girls. help please. Authentic or fakes? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320335715361&indexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Rog

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

How do these look to the Pros?? I've never seen this style before.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^That is an authentic style that I don't think has been faked. You should be fine.


----------



## JetSetGo!

cathy1228 said:


> hi girls. help please. Authentic or fakes?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320335715361&indexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting




Sorry, love. These are fake.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320336068277


----------



## lulabee

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320336068277


 These look fine.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello ladies my friend bought this, are this real or not???

Thanks a lot
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=110342610469&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## jopapeto

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good.


 
Thanks a lot Laureen


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES_W0QQitemZ130284734074QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item130284734074&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Need more pictures...


----------



## savvysgirl

Yeah thats what i thought. I've asked for some 

How about these ones? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:6|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay to me.


----------



## savvysgirl

Are they Bruges *Laureen*?


----------



## sparky3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

hi 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250360150658
Thanks Angeline


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi Everyone, can i get these Authenticated please, and if anyone knows about the sizing for these shoes, that would help so much.
Thank youhttp://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350157518080


----------



## Speedah

^^^ When I try the URL it says that it's an invalid item- could've been removed already.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

sinfulgoddess said:


> Hi Everyone, can i get these Authenticated please, and if anyone knows about the sizing for these shoes, that would help so much.
> Thank youhttp://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350157518080


 http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350157518080

Can someone please Authenticate?? It's ending soon.

I screwed up here's the link.


----------



## *Magdalena*

i think these are good, but just wanted to make sure. Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380100161275&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## javaboo

sinfulgoddess said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350157518080
> 
> I screwed up here's the link.



Looks good to me.



*Magdalena* said:


> i think these are good, but just wanted to make sure. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380100161275&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



 Looks good also!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

javaboo said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good also!


 
Oh Javaboo, haven't seen you on here. Thanks

I;ve needed help with sizing and no one would respond. I'm a US 7, so these shoes being a 7 1/2 will they fit.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ When i ordered mine off NAP i went 0.5 up from my usual size.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

savvysgirl said:


> ^^^ When i ordered mine off NAP i went 0.5 up from my usual size.


 
Oh ok, so these should  be good. One more thing the boots and booties i've been trying to get a pair of booties actually, but sizing i couldn't get any help. The Apollina, wrong spelling do you know the sizing for that.


----------



## sparky3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...713.m153.l1262

hi 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250360150658
Thanks Angeline
_Last edited by sparky3; Today at 12:50 PM. Reason: additional info _


----------



## RS1972

Hi everyone, new here and just bought my very first pair...yay! I probably should have checked here before buying, but too late now. Can you please take a look for me and verify?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160311408708


----------



## tempo al tempo

Can anybody check these out for me? Thank you so much in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120368355358


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Are these good? And will they fit me, i'm a US 7.

Thanks so much.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160308966138


----------



## thisismisschris

sinfulgoddess, the listing looks like it has stolen pics, cuz I'm pretty sure I've seen them somewhere else... Oh, and I don't think those would fit you if you were a US size 7 with normal/wide feet... I'm usually a US 7 (but I do have fairly wide feet, so I have to size up in CLs), and I tried on a few different styles of booties. For the booties, I take a size 38. But if you have very narrow feet you might be okay...


----------



## sinfulgoddess

thisismisschris said:


> sinfulgoddess, the listing looks like it has stolen pics, cuz I'm pretty sure I've seen them somewhere else... Oh, and I don't think those would fit you if you were a US size 7 with normal/wide feet... I'm usually a US 7 (but I do have fairly wide feet, so I have to size up in CLs), and I tried on a few different styles of booties. For the booties, I take a size 38. But if you have very narrow feet you might be okay...


 
Thank you so much, i've been trying to get help with sizing for the booties. I want to buy a pair, but couldn't figure out proper sizing.

I asked for more pics, perhaps that's why i haven't received any. Except they have turned down 2 Offers, that's kinda weird.


----------



## laureenthemean

sparky3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...713.m153.l1262
> 
> hi
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250360150658
> Thanks Angeline
> _Last edited by sparky3; Today at 12:50 PM. Reason: additional info _





RS1972 said:


> Hi everyone, new here and just bought my very first pair...yay! I probably should have checked here before buying, but too late now. Can you please take a look for me and verify?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160311408708





tempo al tempo said:


> Can anybody check these out for me? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120368355358



These all look fine.


----------



## Red Queen

Can the experts tell anything about these?  I've seen fakes in nappa on ioffer, but I'm not sure I've seen real ones in nappa...I've seen lots of suede, but these are defintiely not suede.  I've asked for more pics.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160312746974&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Definitely more pictures needed.  I do believe I've seen authentic ones in nappa.


----------



## cincojumper8

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260354918323


----------



## lv_luva

These look funny.  What do you gals think? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Shainerocks

What do you think, are they fake or the real deal?? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290292393333


----------



## b0tn3a

These look authentic but i've seen these same pics on ioffer.com
and that site is dedicated to replicas take a look and tell me what you think
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-5-Pigalle-Shoe-38-7_W0QQitemZ160312571545QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160312571545&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## rilokiley

b0tn3a said:


> These look authentic but i've seen these same pics on ioffer.com
> and that site is dedicated to replicas take a look and tell me what you think
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Patent-5-Pigalle-Shoe-38-7_W0QQitemZ160312571545QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160312571545&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50




the picture is stolen from another ebayer.  you should ask if the seller has his own pics of the shoes, but it's definitely not a good sign...


----------



## rilokiley

Shainerocks said:


> What do you think, are they fake or the real deal?? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290292393333




Authentic.


----------



## rilokiley

lv_luva said:


> These look funny.  What do you gals think? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-velvet-Bling_W0QQitemZ270337807950QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270337807950&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



looks fake to me, but wait for another opinion to be sure.


----------



## rilokiley

*cincojumper8*- I don't think that style was ever faked.


----------



## ASTAMBUK

rilokiley said:


> looks fake to me, but wait for another opinion to be sure.




I think they might be fake, the description is not detailed enough there are lots of replicas that look exactly the same for much cheaper. ask for a pic of the receipt as proof since they claim to have purchased them for $1200.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Those Bling Blings are fake- I have a pair and they look way off. I put them in the fakes thread a little bit ago.


----------



## javaboo

Yep, the bling blings are definitely fake!


----------



## ::Nicole::

are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ShippingPayment


----------



## javaboo

::Nicole:: said:


> are these real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Zeppa-Mouche-Chiffon-Satin-Shoe-38_W0QQitemZ260353860021QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260353860021&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50#ShippingPayment



Looks ok to me


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330304462787

No idea about the shoes above but i am pretty sure this seller has been reported recently for selling fakes (not MM's though) Just going to check the fakes thread!


----------



## Shainerocks

rilokiley said:


> Authentic.



Thank you Rilokiley.


----------



## Cerina

savvysgirl, those MMs are fakes.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thought so Cerina. I remember posting an auction of hers in the fakes thread not so long ago. Thank you


----------



## MissV

can anyone tell me if there are real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


thanks!


----------



## YaYa3

what about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230322121321


----------



## Speedah

MissV said:


> can anyone tell me if there are real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Magenta-120-Pigalles-sz37-Tpf_W0QQitemZ260352709807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260352709807&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> 
> thanks!



Those look fine to me but I would ask for more pics since there's only 3 (and I'm big about a lot of pictures). 



YaYa3 said:


> what about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230322121321


 
 Look fine. Just a note, those are Rose Gold but they look silver in the pics.


----------



## javaboo

MissV said:


> can anyone tell me if there are real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Magenta-120-Pigalles-sz37-Tpf_W0QQitemZ260352709807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260352709807&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> 
> thanks!



They said they are TPF so ask them for their username and check the forum for them (some times they write that and they are newbies here). The shoes itself looks alright.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

by 'inverness' and 'cognac' so i apologize if already posted- are these ok?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## glistenpearls

Is this shoes look ok?
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CHRIST...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ronsdiva

Do these vp's look good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320336893275


----------



## javaboo

glistenpearls said:


> Is this shoes look ok?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROUND-TOE-PUMP-SZ-40_W0QQitemZ320336285073QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320336285073&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Looks good.


----------



## Speedah

ronsdiva said:


> Do these vp's look good?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320336893275


----------



## javaboo

ronsdiva said:


> Do these vp's look good?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320336893275



Looks good!


----------



## ronsdiva

Thanks Javaboo & Speedah! I thought they looked good, but just wanted to check.


----------



## glistenpearls

javaboo said:


> Looks good.




Thank you!


----------



## shopolic

Please help authenticate these Very Prives!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270335083099

thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## sakura

*shopolic*, those are actually yoyo zeppas.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

are these real?? not my size but was struck by price....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## shopolic

*sakura* - thx so much for the clarification! i was confused by the visible platform when comparing them to the very prives! do you have any insight on authenticity? thx so much!
i *just* found out that there are fake loubs -- i couldn't believe it ...


----------



## javaboo

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> are these real?? not my size but was struck by price....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Ginerva-Tall-Boot-Size-41-Black_W0QQitemZ160312949300QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160312949300&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



looks ok to me...


----------



## Speedah

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

Just to confirm what I'm thinking...


----------



## lilmissb

^Not sure if a style was made like that. It looks like a bad copy of the Joli Noeud. Or very noeud. Get my styles mixed up sometimes. Can't remember what it's called but I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, lilmiss! Yeah, I think it's a bad copy of the Very Noeud but wanted to be sure.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Where should i post new styles that are being faked and the terrible websites that sell them? I'm sure these will make their way on ebay


----------



## purly

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1308

Anyone?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are okay.  I've never seen the Sixties faked before, and I don't see anything suspicious about them.


----------



## kaeleigh

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Where should i post new styles that are being faked and the terrible websites that sell them? I'm sure these will make their way on ebay


 
Post new styles faked here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...re-list-cl-styles-now-being-faked-364226.html


----------



## lv_luva

These look good but the price is so low.  Are they authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They seem okay to me.


----------



## shopolic

anyone have any thoughts?? thank you!!


----------



## Speedah

shopolic said:


> Please help authenticate these Very Prives!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270335083099
> 
> thank you thank you thank you!!!




Look ok to me.


----------



## sparky3

hi ladies
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
I love these are they for real?  And does anyone know if a 5' 2" gal can wear these?
Thannks


----------



## taydev

what about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310119642877


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120347928435
thanx


----------



## shopolic

Speedah said:


> Look ok to me.



thank you!!


----------



## thisismisschris

What do you ladies think of these Trottinettes?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280308932450

and these New Simples?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320336068277

and these Bloody Marys?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200303384308


(Sorry if anyone's posted these already...)


----------



## lilmissb

*sparky *- not familia withthe style but Mariah Carey is only small, look at her in them in the listing and decide.

*taydev *- they look ok to me but wait for experts.

*misschris* - hate sellers who post pics of their other items in their auction. Simples look good not sure about the other two styles but they look ok. Wait for Laureen etc to chime in.


----------



## lhasa

Belle booties, yay or nay? TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lhasa said:


> Belle booties, yay or nay? TIA.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



i've seen these faked. but wait for the experts.


----------



## javaboo

lhasa said:


> Belle booties, yay or nay? TIA.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-size-38-belle-boots_W0QQitemZ130285013934QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks ok to me


----------



## lilmissb

venee2 is authentic seller on eBay aren't they? Their items look good to me but just wanted to double check...

http://stores.ebay.com/VENEES-BOUTIQUE_Christian-Louboutin_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ15QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> venee2 is authentic seller on eBay aren't they? Their items look good to me but just wanted to double check...
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/VENEES-BOUTIQUE_Christian-Louboutin_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ15QQftidZ2QQtZkm



Yep their stuff is authentic!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks java!


----------



## BluBiE

please help me to authenticate this yoyo zeppas..Thank you in advanced for the help. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290293228257&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## aprilinmay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200302857473

Any input on these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine, although I think those are the Hai sling; not sure, though.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...rms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


i actually think these are fakes...any help-i was watching other items in her store but then saw these... they don't look at all like the ones i have in several ways and the look like the picture on a website that has fakes. am i wrong??


----------



## golightly85

Hello,

I'm an EBay veteran but a newbie to buying Louboutins on EBay. Could someone help me out with authenticating these? Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290291848679

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280308010622

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260355307952


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...rms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> i actually think these are fakes...any help-i was watching other items in her store but then saw these... they don't look at all like the ones i have in several ways and the look like the picture on a website that has fakes. am i wrong??



These are the ones i want:


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

real?


----------



## sjl83

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-TROTINETTE-BOOTS-38-5_W0QQitemZ120372078973QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120372078973&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> i actually think these are fakes...any help-i was watching other items in her store but then saw these... they don't look at all like the ones i have in several ways and the look like the picture on a website that has fakes. am i wrong??


 
Those are real - naturalgasgirl never sells fakes.


----------



## rilokiley

golightly85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm an EBay veteran but a newbie to buying Louboutins on EBay. Could someone help me out with authenticating these? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290291848679
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280308010622
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260355307952



all 3 are fine


----------



## rilokiley

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> These are the ones i want:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-FINZI-PIGALLE-SHOES-38-5_W0QQitemZ120371635282QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> real?



both are good


----------



## golightly85

Thanks so much!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

sjl83 said:


> Those are real - naturalgasgirl never sells fakes.



awesome thanks!!! she has the best stuff. I just am becoming paranoid now. I didnt even know cl fakes existed until 2 mos ago.  

Are these ok:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> awesome thanks!!! she has the best stuff. I just am becoming paranoid now. I didnt even know cl fakes existed until 2 mos ago.
> 
> Are these ok:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-FRANCIASE-PATENT-8-5-BOW-38-5-SHOES_W0QQitemZ350160271396QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350160271396&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Good as well.


----------



## laureenthemean

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-TROTINETTE-BOOTS-38-5_W0QQitemZ120372078973QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120372078973&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> i actually think these are fakes...any help-i was watching other items in her store but then saw these... they don't look at all like the ones i have in several ways and the look like the picture on a website that has fakes. am i wrong??


These look fine to me.  People that sell fakes often steal their pictures from this seller.


----------



## archygirl

Hi, Are these ok? I have not heard of this seller before
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400028501355


----------



## Speedah

^^ She's good. Someone authenticated her store a few posts ago.


----------



## Lovecl

What do you girls think of these ? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Thank you x


----------



## heckp

Hello,

Would you kindly tell me if this site is legit. Thank you

http://thewardrobeofdesign.synthasite.com/


----------



## Speedah

^^ those are all fake


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No, all fakes.


----------



## sparky3

thank you lilmissb for your help sparky3


----------



## savvysgirl

These are Drapidays arent they? I havent seen them faked but thought i'd check! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250366497968


----------



## archygirl

Speedah said:


> ^^ She's good. Someone authenticated her store a few posts ago.


 
Sorry bout that, thanks!


----------



## javaboo

savvysgirl said:


> These are Drapidays arent they? I havent seen them faked but thought i'd check!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250366497968



Yes they are the drapidays and they look authentic to me.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *java*


----------



## Lovecl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^No, all fakes.




Is that just the web page or the black leather boots I posted to ? Sorry, got a bit unsure .


----------



## heckp

laureenthemean said:


> ^^No, all fakes.



Thanks for your help


----------



## heckp

Speedah said:


> ^^ those are all fake



Thanks for your help


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

real??


----------



## Speedah

^^


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh i like that colour ^^^^


----------



## laureenthemean

Lovecl said:


> What do you girls think of these ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-black-leather-boots-BNIB_W0QQitemZ390028159812QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item390028159812&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Thank you x


These look okay.


----------



## Lovecl




----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.ca/christian-louboutin-Ecarpins-marron_W0QQitemZ150324411547QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_Vetements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item150324411547&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Speedah

^^ Look good to me.


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## heckp

Hi,

Would you kindly tell me what kind of pictures of Christian Louboutin shoes I should ask for for authentication purposes. Thanks again.


----------



## pursemonkey

I know there aren't many pics, but how do these look to you all? TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-PATEN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedah

^^ Look good to me.


----------



## BluBiE

does this shoe looks legit? or is it a back yoyo zeppas?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290293228257&_trksid=p2759.l1259
please kindly ur input.


----------



## slimcouture

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170297315236


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170297339463


 My little sister bid on em for me while I was in church and I realized that I didn't authenticate em with you guys first


----------



## rilokiley

heckp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you kindly tell me what kind of pictures of Christian Louboutin shoes I should ask for for authentication purposes. Thanks again.



Pics taken of the side profile are the most helpful, but try to get pics from a few different angles.


----------



## rilokiley

BluBiE said:


> does this shoe looks legit? or is it a back yoyo zeppas?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290293228257&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> please kindly ur input.



Authentic.  They are Yoyo Zeppa slingbacks.


----------



## rilokiley

slimcouture said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170297315236
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170297339463
> 
> 
> My little sister bid on em for me while I was in church and I realized that I didn't authenticate em with you guys first



Both look ok to me, but wait for a second opinion on the Trotinettes to be sure.


----------



## sinfulgoddess

The Seller sent me these. I was told that her picks on the listing are stolen. What do you girls think? Thanks in advance.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160308966138













Wow i don't know what's happening. I'm trying to put the actual listing on here, doesn't seem to work. Ok its on here.


----------



## floridasun8

Has anyone ever dealt with the seller robbinantono with Tienna's closet before? I've been watching these yoclou's for the last 2-3 weeks, but I've always been leary of buying designer items on eBay so I'm scared! LOL
I did a search of the buyers username and store name on this forum and nothing came up. 100% feedback, but still nervous.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...5#ht_700wt_688


----------



## stefanier

Hello, did christian louboutin make ernestas in burgandy red?Does anyone know?


----------



## javaboo

slimcouture said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170297315236
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170297339463
> 
> 
> My little sister bid on em for me while I was in church and I realized that I didn't authenticate em with you guys first



Both looks good.



sinfulgoddess said:


> The Seller sent me these. I was told that her picks on the listing are stolen. What do you girls think? Thanks in advance.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160308966138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i don't know what's happening. I'm trying to put the actual listing on here, doesn't seem to work. Ok its on here.



Looks good



floridasun8 said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with the seller robbinantono with Tienna's closet before? I've been watching these yoclou's for the last 2-3 weeks, but I've always been leary of buying designer items on eBay so I'm scared! LOL
> I did a search of the buyers username and store name on this forum and nothing came up. 100% feedback, but still nervous.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...5#ht_700wt_688



Link doesn't work for me, can you repost it? TIA!



stefanier said:


> Hello, did christian louboutin make ernestas in burgandy red?Does anyone know?



The ernestas did come in a red (regular red) but the ernestas [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]plateau [/SIZE][/FONT]I never seen them in red before.


----------



## stefanier

Could you look at ebay item 290291017631 for me ,I have bought from this seller before, but the stamp under the shoes is kind of weird it is very indented...


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Thanks so much Javaboo. Your the best!!!! Hopefully they will fit


----------



## Speedah

*Stefanier, * Stamps aren't really a way to tell authenticity since they are done by hand. I'm not sure where it's at but slight variations like this (also to the VC stamp) are normal. I'm not too familiar with that style (I think it's the Ernesta Plateau) but i think that seller is good.


----------



## floridasun8

Reposting link. 

Try this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190280454885#ht_796wt_688

Seller has 100% feedback, but never heard of them before and no mention on this forum.


----------



## funnygirl09

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7662&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
??


----------



## javaboo

floridasun8 said:


> Reposting link.
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190280454885#ht_796wt_688
> 
> Seller has 100% feedback, but never heard of them before and no mention on this forum.



Looks good.


----------



## javaboo

stefanier said:


> Could you look at ebay item 290291017631 for me ,I have bought from this seller before, but the stamp under the shoes is kind of weird it is very indented...



They look ok so far and I also think this is one of the good sellers. Some of my CLs' markings are deeper than others. And like *speedah *said this style is called 'Ernesta Plateau'.


----------



## funnygirl09

And these! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200299302585&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## javaboo

funnygirl09 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130285037662&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
> ??



Those look good but the photos are stolen from another eBay auction of a different size.


----------



## javaboo

funnygirl09 said:


> And these! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200299302585&fromMakeTrack=true



Those are good, you can ask the seller for their TPF id if you want to double check.


----------



## stefanier

Thank you so much, I would have posted pictures, but don't know how to do that.


----------



## PlatinumStyles

Hi ladies!

Are these authentic? Please and thank you! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260353984560


----------



## sinfulgoddess

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Are these a relist?? And are they Authentic, they look good to me????

Thankyou...


----------



## purly

How about these peniches?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## stefanier

THanks


----------



## klng

Authentic? 










Does venee2 sell authentic items on eBay?


----------



## hya_been

yes i believe venee2 sells authentic.


----------



## klng

Thanks! 



hya_been said:


> yes i believe venee2 sells authentic.


----------



## javaboo

PlatinumStyles said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Are these authentic? Please and thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260353984560



Good



sinfulgoddess said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLA-WATERSNAKE-BOOTS-37-5_W0QQitemZ220353755655QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220353755655&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Are these a relist?? And are they Authentic, they look good to me????
> 
> Thankyou...



Good and those usually runs TTS by the way unlike the rolandos (which it looks similar to)



purly said:


> How about these peniches?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-PENICHE-PATENT-SHOES-40-10_W0QQitemZ400028483855QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400028483855&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318



Good also



klng said:


> Authentic?
> 
> Does venee2 sell authentic items on eBay?



They do sell authentic and those are good.


----------



## klng

Thanks Javaboo!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

It won't let me put a quote, but i have to thankyou.
So Thankyou Javaboo.


----------



## Raffaluv

Hi Ladies - These looked a little weird but I wanted confirmation - TIA 

ebay Item number: 270337729443


----------



## sinfulgoddess

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I just found these in the Hard to find Forum, how do these fit, i've looked for a pair of these for so long. I want them!!!!!

Please someone, i can never get help in the sizing thread. I'm a US 7.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Raffaluv* - Ick! (I'm quite sure they are fake!)


----------



## Speedah

*raffaluv*- Definitely fake.


----------



## beck77

Need help with these 2. Thanks in advance. 

 [FONT=&quot]http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Sandals-Size-36_W0QQitemZ220354239661QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220354239661&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50[/font][/FONT]


----------



## Speedah

^^ Both look good


----------



## beck77

Speedah said:


> ^^ Both look good



thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## heckp

rilokiley said:


> Pics taken of the side profile are the most helpful, but try to get pics from a few different angles.



Thanks a lot


----------



## kaeleigh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-New-Christian-Louboutin-Beige-Satin-Shoes-36-385_W0QQitemZ350161190374QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350161190374&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Please help...Real or fake? TIA


----------



## Speedah

^^ Those look ok to me. 

I'm almost positive on these but I just want to be sure:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

TIA!


----------



## MissV

I'm just curious, would you guys think its odd if a seller will reply to all of your questions except the one about her TPF alias???


----------



## kaeleigh

MissV said:


> I'm just curious, would you guys think its odd if a seller will reply to all of your questions except the one about her TPF alias???


 

I think TPF alias name is on one of the photos if the shoes you are looking at are red. Just guessing based on your question about size earlier. She is lovely!


----------



## MissV

Oh no no the red one LOL!....Its a pair of purple ones.....


----------



## regeens

Help on this one please.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Patent-Decollete-38-7-5_W0QQitemZ200305495103QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200305495103&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## javaboo

MissV said:


> I'm just curious, would you guys think its odd if a seller will reply to all of your questions except the one about her TPF alias???



I think I asked the seller about their id before and it is a member who is pretty active here. Well not in the CL forum but in the other ones...I just can't remember which one.



regeens said:


> Help on this one please.  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Patent-Decollete-38-7-5_W0QQitemZ200305495103QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200305495103&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Those look good!


----------



## coconuttiger

what do we think of these ones?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWB-CHRISTIA...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bitstuff

coconuttiger said:


> what do we think of these ones?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PEEPTOE-HEELS_W0QQitemZ160312755787QQihZ006QQcategoryZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HIGH-HEALS_W0QQitemZ320337100226QQihZ011QQcategoryZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Nasty stuff.


----------



## javaboo

coconuttiger said:


> what do we think of these ones?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PEEPTOE-HEELS_W0QQitemZ160312755787QQihZ006QQcategoryZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-HIGH-HEALS_W0QQitemZ320337100226QQihZ011QQcategoryZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sorry, those are both fake


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...rms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

Real?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Look good.


----------



## mlm4485

Hi, Just wanted to check that these Python New Simples are authentic.  I purchased but have not yet paid:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370153532337

Thanks


----------



## Speedah

^^ Look good to me. Nice buy!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thoughts?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

I'm pretty sure those are fakes.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Pretty sure they're fakes too. The dustbag isn't even right.


----------



## savvysgirl

Great stuff .. i thought that too


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> Thoughts?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Definitely fake.


----------



## SweetStace

Hey guys.. I'm new to buying Louboutin shoes and boots.. but I want to know some dead give aways and most common ways to tell if the boot/shoe is fake.. I don't want to be ripped off on ebay.Please let me know!
Thanx.


----------



## HalieB

How about these.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170298994795


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## chiangwaiwai

Are these real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Motorani-70-Chic-Black-Patent-38_W0QQitemZ280309244596QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280309244596&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## stefanier

Do some of the louboutins have deeper imprints of the "louboutin" and "paris" on the insole than others?


----------



## stefanier

What about ebay item # 180292455562 ?Are these authenic?


----------



## laureenthemean

chiangwaiwai said:


> Are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Motorani-70-Chic-Black-Patent-38_W0QQitemZ280309244596QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280309244596&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Looks fine.



stefanier said:


> Do some of the louboutins have deeper imprints of the "louboutin" and "paris" on the insole than others?



Yes.



stefanier said:


> What about ebay item # 180292455562 ?Are these authenic?



Yes, this seller is reputable.


----------



## linda83

Any thoughts on these C'est Mois? Is it possible to tell if they're real or fake from those angles...? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## teepeechu

Hi... 

Can you guys authenticate these for me please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...es?hash=item350160780484&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14

thanks.


----------



## theydidwhat

Hello again, what are everyone's thoughts about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200305638271&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Thanks so much.


----------



## linda83

theydidwhat said:


> Hello again, what are everyone's thoughts about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200305638271&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Thanks so much.



I assume those are just stock photos? You probably need to ask the seller for some pics of the actual shoes they're selling, I think.


----------



## funnygirl09

Grey suede simples? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400028920282


----------



## javaboo

linda83 said:


> Any thoughts on these C'est Mois? Is it possible to tell if they're real or fake from those angles...? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Cest-Moi-Booties-Size-39_W0QQitemZ260356369435QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260356369435&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50



Sorry those are fake



teepeechu said:


> Hi...
> 
> Can you guys authenticate these for me please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Black-Patent-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ350160973206QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350160973206&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Black-Calf-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ350160780484QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350160780484&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14
> 
> thanks.



Looks ok to me



theydidwhat said:


> Hello again, what are everyone's thoughts about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200305638271&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Thanks so much.



Please ask them for some of their own pictures because they have posted ones from Saks.



funnygirl09 said:


> Grey suede simples? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400028920282



Looks good but those are brown suede not grey


----------



## Raffaluv

Thanks Savvy & Speedah, I think I found some more icks!  all the same seller - I'll wait for confirm before reporting - what the did to those trotinettes is a shame! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200305743546

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-CHRIS...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/BROWN-SUEDE-CHR...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like those have all been removed.


----------



## sjl83

How do these look to you ladies?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=370153777655&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024


----------



## cllover

What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-AMBROSINA-SATIN-BGE-SHOES-5-5-35-5_W0QQitemZ400028943504QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400028943504&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## javaboo

sjl83 said:


> How do these look to you ladies?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370153777655&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024



Looks good! I love this style by the way


----------



## javaboo

cllover said:


> What about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-AMBROSINA-SATIN-BGE-SHOES-5-5-35-5_W0QQitemZ400028943504QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item400028943504&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Good!


----------



## cllover

Thanks, javaboo!


----------



## yslalice

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Yoyospina-Leopard-Pumps-40-NIB-695_W0QQitemZ190283795844QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190283795844&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
how do these look, ladies?


----------



## more_CHOOS

These look ok to me, but just making sure since.  They will be for my sis for her wedding!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-AMBROSINA-SATIN-BGE-SHOES-5-35_W0QQitemZ170299578146QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170299578146&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## Speedah

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Anyone? I'm not familiar with this style...


----------



## aerolin

Hi! Do these look authentic to you?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170299575327


----------



## laureenthemean

yslalice said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Yoyospina-Leopard-Pumps-40-NIB-695_W0QQitemZ190283795844QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190283795844&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> how do these look, ladies?



Looks fine.



Speedah said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Anyone? I'm not familiar with this style...



Hm, I would need more pictures, but the style is called the Lastic.



more_CHOOS said:


> These look ok to me, but just making sure since.  They will be for my sis for her wedding!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-AMBROSINA-SATIN-BGE-SHOES-5-35_W0QQitemZ170299578146QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170299578146&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200





aerolin said:


> Hi! Do these look authentic to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170299575327



This seller has already been authenticated several times.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thoughts?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake!


----------



## savvysgirl

Great stuff! Thank you

Just realised that its the same seller who has just had her listing removed. Sneaky.


----------



## Lovecl

What about these ? I am guessing more photos might be needed ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Forever-Tina-Fringe-Boots_W0QQitemZ320337646849QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320337646849&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 THX !


----------



## la lola

^^^^
you don't need more pic's - FAKE


----------



## Lovecl

la lola said:


> ^^^^
> you don't need more pic's - FAKE


 
Ok, thank thank you ! Can't belive there is so many fakes out there...!


----------



## la lola

you are welcome any time!
I hate, hate, hate, hate.......... FAKES!!!!:censor:


----------



## heckp

Hi,

Would you kindly please authenticate. Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## rilokiley

heckp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you kindly please authenticate. Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Simple-pump-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ250362549775QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250362549775&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




looks ok to me.


----------



## la lola

heckp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you kindly please authenticate. Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Simple-pump-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ250362549775QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250362549775&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


they are real!


----------



## heckp

Thanks *rilokiley* and *la lola*


----------



## lawchick

Can someone help me with these Decolletes? I just received them but the color is really throwing me off. It's not truly black. It's more like a deep burgundy brown that looks black. I almost didn't notice except I tried them on while I was wearing black pants and I noticed the color was off. I just compared them to my black patent Decollete Zeppas and my black patent Iowas and the color is different. It is slight but it is absolutely different. I wonder if these are brown or burgundy or if God forbid they are fake. Everything looks spot on except the stamp on the bottom of these is imprinted deeper than my other ones. What do you think? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280305484663


----------



## singtong

could you post pictures of the shoes that you received? they look ok (and black in the pictures)
x


----------



## la lola

^^^they look really ok to me.... doubt that they are fake....


----------



## la lola

as for the color, on 3. pic they look deep brown, but brown....


----------



## lulabee

lawchick said:


> Can someone help me with these Decolletes? I just received them but the color is really throwing me off. It's not truly black. It's more like a deep burgundy brown that looks black. I almost didn't notice except I tried them on while I was wearing black pants and I noticed the color was off. I just compared them to my black patent Decollete Zeppas and my black patent Iowas and the color is different. It is slight but it is absolutely different. I wonder if these are brown or burgundy or if God forbid they are fake. Everything looks spot on except the stamp on the bottom of these is imprinted deeper than my other ones. What do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280305484663


 These look fine to me. They are really gorgeous! As for the color, post a few pics of yours in really good lighting.


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm sure these have been listed before and got removed. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bitstuff

lawchick said:


> Can someone help me with these Decolletes? I just received them but the color is really throwing me off. It's not truly black. It's more like a deep burgundy brown that looks black. I almost didn't notice except I tried them on while I was wearing black pants and I noticed the color was off. I just compared them to my black patent Decollete Zeppas and my black patent Iowas and the color is different. It is slight but it is absolutely different. I wonder if these are brown or burgundy or if God forbid they are fake. Everything looks spot on except the stamp on the bottom of these is imprinted deeper than my other ones. What do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280305484663



Like *lulabee* said, please take pics in good lighting. Natural daylight if you can.

The seller doesn't say in the listing what colour the Decolletes are and they do indeed look brown on one of the pics. Did you ask the seller what colour they were before you bought them?


----------



## Bitstuff

savvysgirl said:


> I'm sure these have been listed before and got removed.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-UK-5_W0QQitemZ200305988773QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item200305988773&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318



If these were really bought by the seller for his partner then I feel sorry for the said partner.


----------



## Speedah

lawchick said:


> Can someone help me with these Decolletes? I just received them but the color is really throwing me off. It's not truly black. It's more like a deep burgundy brown that looks black. I almost didn't notice except I tried them on while I was wearing black pants and I noticed the color was off. I just compared them to my black patent Decollete Zeppas and my black patent Iowas and the color is different. It is slight but it is absolutely different. I wonder if these are brown or burgundy or if God forbid they are fake. Everything looks spot on except the stamp on the bottom of these is imprinted deeper than my other ones. What do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280305484663



These look fine in the pictures but do look _almost _black but I've heard the patent brown is really dark. A few pics in the listing look brown and the seller _does_ say that they're black (in the little box right above the description).


----------



## Bitstuff

Speedah said:


> These look fine in the pictures but do look _almost _black but I've heard the patent brown is really dark. A few pics in the listing look brown and the seller _does_ say that they're black (in the little box right above the description).



Ah, so it does.


----------



## lawchick

I am so bad at taking and posting photos.  I am at work all day today but I will try to take some tonight and post them so you can see the color.  I'll take them with my other black CLs otherwise you won't notice the color difference.  And I did check the listing to make sure she said they are black.  I know, I panicked that maybe she didn't mention the color and I rechecked the listing but it does say they are black.   
Thanks for your input guys.  I'll post photos tonight.


----------



## lawchick

Speedah said:


> These look fine in the pictures but do look _almost _black but I've heard the patent brown is really dark. A few pics in the listing look brown and the seller _does_ say that they're black (in the little box right above the description).


 
Oh my gosh you're right.  I just did a search in this forum for brown decollete and I found several photos of brown patent decolletes.  They ARE so dark that they look black.  I wasn't crazy after all.  I think these shoes are brown.  

Help.  What should I do?  I love the shoes but I wanted black not brown.  I've never tried to return something I got on ebay before but I think I need to try to return these.  The seller doesn't take returns but she sent me something that is not as described.  Should I take this to the ebay subforum?


----------



## yslalice

thanks laureen!


----------



## Speedah

lawchick said:


> Oh my gosh you're right.  I just did a search in this forum for brown decollete and I found several photos of brown patent decolletes.  They ARE so dark that they look black.  I wasn't crazy after all.  I think these shoes are brown.
> 
> Help.  What should I do?  I love the shoes but I wanted black not brown.  I've never tried to return something I got on ebay before but I think I need to try to return these.  The seller doesn't take returns but she sent me something that is not as described.  Should I take this to the ebay subforum?



You could take it to the ebay forum if you're unsure what to do for the process but I would contact the seller first and explain that you wouldn't have purchased them if they were brown, not black, as she indicated.


----------



## savvysgirl

ITA ^^^ Send the seller a message

Shame though cos they are lovely! But like you said, you wanted black,not dark brown.


----------



## SweetStace

Do louboutins come with 1 dust bag or 2?Like one for each shoe?
Sorry I'm new to louboutins... and I'm trying to find the best way to avoid getting fakes.


----------



## buzzytoes

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Is it just me or do these look like two different size shoes??? Does anyone know if this is a trusted seller? She's got 100% feedback.


----------



## HalieB

I think it is just the angle of the camera.  I have bought 2 pair from her.  Also on a search of the Forum I found everyone said yes she is good.


----------



## jopapeto

hello ladies, is it real or fake please 
Thanks a lot
Jo
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=270336353150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## javaboo

buzzytoes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NEW-SIMPLE-PUMPS-SHOES-9-39_W0QQitemZ400028920192QQihZ027QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> Is it just me or do these look like two different size shoes??? Does anyone know if this is a trusted seller? She's got 100% feedback.



Those are good and she sells authentic stuff.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, my friend bought this real or not ??????
Thanks a lot
Jo
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=270336353150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## savvysgirl

buzzytoes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-NEW-SIMPLE-PUMPS-SHOES-9-39_W0QQitemZ400028920192QQihZ027QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> Is it just me or do these look like two different size shoes??? Does anyone know if this is a trusted seller? She's got 100% feedback.



She is a good seller & sells authentic .. I see what you mean about the shoes being different sizes. I think they are too!!


----------



## javaboo

jopapeto said:


> Hello, my friend bought this real or not ??????
> Thanks a lot
> Jo
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270336353150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017



The shoe in the picture looks fine. However, it feels like I've seen that photo before (or at least its similar). The seller is new (no buying and selling history) and this is a highly faked style. I would ask for more photos before your friend pays if possible.


----------



## jopapeto

javaboo said:


> The shoe in the picture looks fine. However, it feels like I've seen that photo before (or at least its similar). The seller is new (no buying and selling history) and this is a highly faked style. I would ask for more photos before your friend pays if possible.


 
Ok javaboo, I asked I await them and will put them on the forum. Thanks a lot
Jo


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks ladies! Just kind of weirded me out for a minute.


----------



## HalieB

jopapeto said:


> Hello, my friend bought this real or not ??????
> Thanks a lot
> Jo
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270336353150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


 
I would not buy these.....I think they are fake....not the picture but the seller.  If you pay I do not think you will ever see anything and you will not get your money back...they already hit the road.


----------



## jopapeto

HalieB said:


> I would not buy these.....I think they are fake....not the picture but the seller. If you pay I do not think you will ever see anything and you will not get your money back...they already hit the road.


I await more pictures I do not pay before to have had them


----------



## Lec8504

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170297046114

are these authentic?  Have anyone had any experience dealing with this seller?  Also do these shoes run true to size?  I am a 36 in other shoes brand...Please help this CL Newbie! TIA!


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone,

I just bought a pair of CL Nude Architek slingbags from Neiman Marcus.  I wanted to authenticate them because I've heard some recent horror stories about NM sending out fakes (by accident) through the mail.  

Photos attached, TIA


----------



## HalieB

Peach...I think you are good.


----------



## Odalysb2006

Hi, how do these look???


----------



## v086

Hi ladies....I'm new to this and so finding it hard to link or upload images! 

I am wondering could you tell me are these shoes the real deal please?

Thank you!

http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/v086/?action=view&current=Chrisd_1327.jpg


----------



## Speedah

Odalysb2006 said:


> Hi, how do these look???


 

Those are all stock photos in the listing. Ask the seller for actual photos. 





v086 said:


> Hi ladies....I'm new to this and so finding it hard to link or upload images!
> 
> I am wondering could you tell me are these shoes the real deal please?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/v086/?action=view&current=Chrisd_1327.jpg



 Fake.


----------



## v086

How come you say they are fake?......If so iv been scammed!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Lec8504 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170297046114
> 
> are these authentic?  Have anyone had any experience dealing with this seller?  Also do these shoes run true to size?  I am a 36 in other shoes brand...Please help this CL Newbie! TIA!



These look good, and this particular style runs small.



v086 said:


> Hi ladies....I'm new to this and so finding it hard to link or upload images!
> 
> I am wondering could you tell me are these shoes the real deal please?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/v086/?action=view&current=Chrisd_1327.jpg



Definitely fake.


----------



## Odalysb2006

Thankx!!! I just asked for them. . . will keep u posted!!!  Odalys


----------



## Speedah

v086 said:


> How come you say they are fake?......If so iv been scammed!!



We don't disclose so as not to help future fakes be better.  Did you get them on eBay or somewhere else? Maybe there's something you can do...


----------



## v086

Hi ladies....I'm new to this and so finding it hard to link or upload images! 

I am wondering could you tell me are these shoes the real deal please?

Thank you!


More photos.....Just incase!!!!

http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/v086/?action=view&current=ChristianLouboutin_1334.jpg

http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/v086/?action=view&current=ChristianLouboutin1_1340.jpg

http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/w...hrisd_1327.jpg


----------



## v086

ebay - well actually they were a present, my boyfriend paid enough for them and thought he did enough research to know they were authentic


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That first picture was enough for us to be sure they were fake, and these others are just more proof.  Tell your bf to try to get his money back.  Look at authentic versions of that style here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...t-photos-of-your-very-prives-here-396314.html


----------



## savvysgirl

Aww, i was just coming across to say they were fake


----------



## Speedah

^^ Queen Laureen beat me to it!


----------



## v086

thanks...... do any of you know ebays policy for a come back from either the seller or even my comeback with ebay? surely there are laws on my side.........


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hi,

I just noticed that the signature on my simples are different from my other CLs. I know that the shoes vary from style to style and year to year, but I wanted to know if you could look at this and let me know if it's okay.

Thank you.


----------



## laureenthemean

v086 said:


> thanks...... do any of you know ebays policy for a come back from either the seller or even my comeback with ebay? surely there are laws on my side.........



You should go to the ebay forum.  There are several threads there to help you.  Good luck.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Here are pics of the front and sides of simples.






TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good to me.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thanks Laureen. Do you see what I mean about the signature though? It's so weird. But I guess that's how it is with handmade stuff.

But thank you. I feel better now.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I do see what you mean, but that's not really something anyone pays attention to when questioning authenticity.  The signature varies so much on authentic styles, it's really about the overall shape of the shoe.


----------



## Odalysb2006

HI, the seller just sent me more pics.  Please let me know what you think. . . THANKS!


----------



## peachi521

HalieB said:


> Peach...I think you are good.



Thanks so much


----------



## javaboo

Odalysb2006 said:


> HI, the seller just sent me more pics.  Please let me know what you think. . . THANKS!



Look good to me.


----------



## HalieB

They also look good to me.


----------



## la lola

Odalysb2006 said:


> HI, the seller just sent me more pics.  Please let me know what you think. . . THANKS!


6th photo doesn't look good to me... I am not shore...


----------



## Speedah

^^^ Any of the prints/stamps on the insole or the red sole can vary since they're done by hand.


----------



## YaYa3

what about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-BROWN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Speedah

^^


----------



## Speedah

Can you ladies double check these for me?

1) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

2) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

3) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Are these simples or what are they?

TIA!


----------



## lawchick

lawchick said:


> Can someone help me with these Decolletes? I just received them but the color is really throwing me off. It's not truly black. It's more like a deep burgundy brown that looks black. I almost didn't notice except I tried them on while I was wearing black pants and I noticed the color was off. I just compared them to my black patent Decollete Zeppas and my black patent Iowas and the color is different. It is slight but it is absolutely different. I wonder if these are brown or burgundy or if God forbid they are fake. Everything looks spot on except the stamp on the bottom of these is imprinted deeper than my other ones. What do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280305484663


 
Here are the photos. I hope this works...  The ones in the middle are the ebay Decolettes.  I wanted to compare them to my black CLs.  So am I crazy or are these brown?


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> Can you ladies double check these for me?
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 2) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> 
> 3) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> Are these simples or what are they?
> 
> TIA!



First two are fake.  Not sure about the third, and I think they are supposed to be New Simples.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Laureen. The angle on the 3rd is throwing me off..



lawchick said:


> Here are the photos. I hope this works... The ones in the middle are the ebay Decolettes. I wanted to compare them to my black CLs. So am I crazy or are these brown?



The ones you got are definitely brown. I'd email the seller ASAP if you don't want to keep them.


----------



## lawchick

Thanks.  I did contact her through eBay but she hasn't responded.  She posted her personal email and said it's faster to contact her that way but  I'm afraid to email her to her personal email account.  I don't want her having my email address just in case.


----------



## Bitstuff

HalieB said:


> I think it is just the angle of the camera.  I have bought 2 pair from her.  Also on a search of the Forum I found everyone said yes she is good.



I agree. A lot of pics on eBay look different from real life as not everyone uses a 50mm lens, which has a depth of field comparable to the human eye, for their their shots. In this case, one shoe is simply ahead of the other. Honestly, if there was only that pic in the listing, I'd question authenticity based on how long the toebox looks as you can't really tell whether its real or distorted by the lens 

I know these were authenticated a few pages back but I wanted to say that.

Also, HalieB, I love your new profile pic!


----------



## laureenthemean

Are these weird or what:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Christian...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> Are these weird or what:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Christian-Louboutin-Mary-Jane-Heels-Slightly-Used_W0QQitemZ300291065892QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300291065892&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




They make me


----------



## regeens

So this seller has two pairs that I'd like to buy. Are they both authentic?  Help please. TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Jazz-Decollete-Pumps-38_W0QQitemZ350160948034QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350160948034&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bitstuff

regeens said:


> So this seller has two pairs that I'd like to buy. Are they both authentic?  Help please. TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Louboutin-Black-Jazz-Decollete-Pumps-38_W0QQitemZ350160948034QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350160948034&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-DeClic-Nappa-Black-Pumps-37-5_W0QQitemZ350160950189QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350160950189&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Both look good to me.


----------



## Odalysb2006

Good morning ladies. . . more opinions on these please. . . I got 2  and 1  . . .


----------



## jopapeto

hello ladies  I received this pictures of the sole and here the links ebay
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=270336353150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

real or not be this enough of pictures one of the sole??
Thanks a lot super ladies
Jo


----------



## Speedah

^^ Photos of the whole shoe is the most helpful since the sole isn't a great indicator in photos...


----------



## HalieB

Bitstuff said:


> I agree. A lot of pics on eBay look different from real life as not everyone uses a 50mm lens, which has a depth of field comparable to the human eye, for their their shots. In this case, one shoe is simply ahead of the other. Honestly, if there was only that pic in the listing, I'd question authenticity based on how long the toebox looks as you can't really tell whether its real or distorted by the lens
> 
> I know these were authenticated a few pages back but I wanted to say that.
> 
> Also, HalieB, I love your new profile pic!


 
hey...thanks...and I am with you....a trick of the camera.


----------



## Odalysb2006

Odalysb2006 said:


> Good morning ladies. . . more opinions on these please. . . I got 2  and 1  . . .


 
I emailed seller and she guaranteed authenticity. . . so I bought them! ! !  
I hope I am  with them!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Odalysb2006 said:


> I emailed seller and she guaranteed authenticity. . . so I bought them! ! !
> I hope I am  with them!!!


 
Is that the only picture you saw? Every seller guarantees authenticity...doesn't necessarily mean it's true.  Post several pics of every angle of both shoes when you get them in this thread if you are still in doubt.

Sorry to be Debbie-Downer but I've seen too many people get ripped off and I'm a bit jaded...


----------



## Odalysb2006

lovely&amazing said:


> Is that the only picture you saw? Every seller guarantees authenticity...doesn't necessarily mean it's true. Post several pics of every angle of both shoes when you get them in this thread if you are still in doubt.
> 
> Sorry to be Debbie-Downer but I've seen too many people get ripped off and I'm a bit jaded...


 

No, there are like 8 pictures. . . the first few are stock pics.  Then I asked her to post others and she did.  Her feedback looks okay. . . please click on the pics. . . thanks!


----------



## savvysgirl

What do you lovelies think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## HalieB

My gut says ok....but I am not sure of this style.


----------



## singtong

i don't know why they would fake the defil as to the best of my knowledge they weren't that sought after...however they do look rather bad to me. Is it me or is the cut rounded as opposed to *V-shaped?*


----------



## lilmissb

savvysgirl said:


> What do you lovelies think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DEFIL-PLATFORM-PUMPS_W0QQitemZ110347102851QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item110347102851&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318




Not familiar with the style but they need to show more pics.


----------



## savvysgirl

Hard one isnt it girlies. They just looked out of shape to me and as *singtong* said they look quite round rather than v shaped. I wasnt sure if Defils were being faked or not 
Also that box looks massive but then i think it's just a very close up piccie at an angle! I'll ask for more piccies i think.


----------



## HalieB

I was looking at the toe of others and that one and I thought it looked right.

Personally I think there are prettier CLs to purchase out there


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh no i dont want them! Not my cup of tea.

Just wanted to make sure they were authentic and ok to be on ebay


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> Hard one isnt it girlies. They just looked out of shape to me and as *singtong* said they look quite round rather than v shaped. I wasnt sure if Defils were being faked or not
> Also that box looks massive but then i think it's just a very close up piccie at an angle! I'll ask for more piccies i think.


 The Defils are being faked. I'd ask for more pics but as of right now they do not look good to me.


----------



## nillacobain

Are these real? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.it/stivali-stivaletti-Christian-Louboutin-NUOVO-37_W0QQitemZ230323643527QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item230323643527&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## HalieB

Fake....oh sorry Laureen got them...


----------



## nillacobain

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Fake.


 
thanks laureen!


----------



## tempo al tempo

Do these shoes okay? Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170295541841


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Odalysb2006 said:


> Good morning ladies. . . more opinions on these please. . . I got 2  and 1  . . .



you didnt buy these did you?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...rms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

real?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...rms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...rms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## rilokiley

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ARIELLE-BOOTS-sz-39_W0QQitemZ260355611541QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260355611541&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110344685728&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-PUMPS-VERY-PRIVE-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ230323123400QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230323123400&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-PUMPS-38-8-895-00_W0QQitemZ230323121840QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230323121840&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting



they all look fine to me.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200305080107

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300291405435

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280309725452


----------



## laureenthemean

^^All look fine.


----------



## Speedah

Have the Louboutin handbags been faked? Is anyone here familiar with them?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I really don't think they're popular enough to be faked.  But, you can always check ioffer and see if there are any on there!


----------



## Speedah

Ooo...good idea, Laureen. 

How do these look? I'm not too familiar with this style...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look okay to me, but I've never been very good with Architeks, so wait for a second opinion.


----------



## HalieB

Maybe get some more close up...but I think they look fine.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## IloveLV451

please authenticate, any help appreciated.
i bought these on ebay and now i'm now im not so sure. i have attached some pics below. please help, thanks : )/Users/joshuapackwood/Desktop/CIMG1376.JPG/Users/joshuapackwood/Desktop/CIMG1408.JPG/Users/joshuapackwood/Desktop/CIMG1385.JPG/Users/joshuapackwood/Desktop/CIMG1379.JPG


----------



## IloveLV451

jPG


----------



## misselizabeth22

http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAD-MARY-MARYJANE-BLACK-LEATHER--84417701

Not 100% sure, but these don't look like the Real ones. 

Any one sure??


----------



## IloveLV451

sorry, tried to edit my post before...here is the item number on ebay: 130283232170.

thanks again guys!


----------



## laureenthemean

misselizabeth22 said:


> http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-MAD-MARY-MARYJANE-BLACK-LEATHER--84417701
> 
> Not 100% sure, but these don't look like the Real ones.
> 
> Any one sure??



Fake.  I would say all the CLs on ioffer are fake.



IloveLV451 said:


> sorry, tried to edit my post before...here is the item number on ebay: 130283232170.
> 
> thanks again guys!



Looks fine.


----------



## arr222

What do you guys think about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Lo...3%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## savvysgirl

Are these girlies ok? (sorry if they've already been posted)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ilovecocohanel

pls help me ladies
are these numero prives legit?


----------



## la lola

arr222 said:


> What do you guys think about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Lo...3%3A1|294%3A50





> Are these girlies ok? (sorry if they've already been posted)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Loub...3A1|240%3A1318



they look good


----------



## Cerina

arr222: The shape of those look good to me, but I'm not a 100% sure. Something worries me (e.g. that the seller has few feedbacks, though they are good..), you should wait for the experts
(savvy: I'm not too familiar with the city girls, they look good to me - but the wear on the soles is quite strange..? Or..?)
What I do know for sure, is that those glitters are fake ilovecocochanel, stay away!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you girls


----------



## la lola

> (savvy: I'm not too familiar with the city girls, they look good to me - but the wear on the soles is quite strange..? Or..?)


I was looking at that too, I guessed that they wore the store display...


----------



## Odalysb2006

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> you didnt buy these did you?


 YES I DID ! ! ! !  Haven't received them yet. . . Why??????


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Cerina said:


> arr222: The shape of those look good to me, but I'm not a 100% sure. Something worries me (e.g. that the seller has few feedbacks, though they are good..), you should wait for the experts
> (savvy: I'm not too familiar with the city girls, they look good to me - but the wear on the soles is quite strange..? Or..?)
> What I do know for sure, is that those glitters are fake ilovecocochanel, stay away!



i also posted in the buyer beware area that this style as well as the armad.'s have popped up on some of the 'higherend' fake websites so be careful. like the fake glitter vps i got, the person i guess had used stolen pictures so everything seemed fine...just be careful.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

ilovecocohanel said:


> pls help me ladies
> are these numero prives legit?



this is the style i recently received fake...so i guess it depends on seller feedback....


----------



## aeross

How about these ladies ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aeross

and these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA


----------



## savvysgirl

I saw those earlier *A* and thought the first were ok but the 2nd were fake.


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> Are these girlies ok? (sorry if they've already been posted)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Tan-City-Girl-Shoe-EU39_W0QQitemZ170298344711QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item170298344711&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 I compared these to my City Girls...they DO NOT look good.


----------



## lulabee

la lola said:


> they look good


 No, the City girls are not good.


----------



## aeross

Thanks Savvy AND Lula

I was watching those CG's - close call !


----------



## savvysgirl

I could be wrong .. i'm never confident  The satins just look horrid.

I was watching the CG's too!! Thank you* Lula *


----------



## Leescah

Oh phew yeah thanks Lula - I was ALSO watching the CityGirls and the seller just literally this second emailed me back (I had cheekily asked her what the reserve was... getting into a habit of that these days :shame saying that she would sell them to me right away at the reserve price (£150 - a steal for authentic CG's!!) if I wanted, since the auction just ended with no sale... thank god I came in here to double check because I would have gone for it!!!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^Wow! I'm glad I was able to help some of my favorite sweeties!


----------



## Leescah

^^


----------



## savvysgirl




----------



## la lola

lulabee said:


> No, the City girls are not good.


sorry everyone... would fool me...
thanks *lulabee*!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/SAKS-FIFTH-AVEN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

is it the angle or does the toe shape look odd???


----------



## savvysgirl

Inspired by Laponos ^^^


----------



## Bitstuff

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SAKS-FIFTH-AVENUE-LAPONO-Black-Patent-Shoes-Boots-9-8-5_W0QQitemZ250296733668QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250296733668&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> is it the angle or does the toe shape look odd???



Yup, like savvy said.

What's the deal with these things being made by "Saks Fifth Avenue"? Does Saks have an own brand that does knockoffs?


----------



## IloveLV451

laureenthemean said:


> Fake.  I would say all the CLs on ioffer are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fine.



thanks!


----------



## Cerina

Yeah, I had my doubts about those city girls too - as you could see from my previous post! The sole just didn't look right... Guess this shows that one should never say that shoes are fake/authentic if one isn't sure - or don't know the style. (No offence la lola, but we all hate the fakes and don't want people ending up buying them)
*nerdybirdy*: as I said to ilovecocochanel, those are pics of fake NP glitters, so in this case it doesn't depend on the sellers feeback.


----------



## la lola

^^ You are right!!
sorry


----------



## Speedah

ilovecocohanel said:


> pls help me ladies
> are these numero prives legit?




These were posted a few pages ago and they are fake.


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Are these legit?  And do you think they would clean up okay?  I would just love a pair of red CLs....


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.


----------



## HalieB

Bitstuff said:


> Yup, like savvy said.
> 
> What's the deal with these things being made by "Saks Fifth Avenue"? Does Saks have an own brand that does knockoffs?


 

Yes Saks does have its own Brand that it does look-a-likes with.


----------



## slimcouture

The heel looks a little short to me but I'm a novice 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LOLA-BLUE-PUMPS-SHOES-Sz-41-11_W0QQitemZ220354186710QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220354186710&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm a novice as well, but those do look super short to be Lola.


----------



## ylime

slimcouture said:


> The heel looks a little short to me but I'm a novice
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LOLA-BLUE-PUMPS-SHOES-Sz-41-11_W0QQitemZ220354186710QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220354186710&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50



They look okay to me (approx. 4"). Sole Central is a legit seller on eBay (at least, the times that I've purchased from them).


----------



## lv_luva

These look ok to me.  Can I get a second or third opinion? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110347500569&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## Speedah

slimcouture said:


> The heel looks a little short to me but I'm a novice
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LOLA-BLUE-PUMPS-SHOES-Sz-41-11_W0QQitemZ220354186710QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220354186710&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50



These look fine to me and this is a reputable seller. I'm pretty sure the Lola came in different heel heights.


----------



## laureenthemean

lv_luva said:


> These look ok to me.  Can I get a second or third opinion? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110347500569&_trksid=p2759.l1259



Looks fine.


----------



## subxlime

How does this pair from ebay look? They look authentic to me, but  I don't have a finely tuned eye for these things.

What should I be looking for? And what was the original retail price for these?


----------



## HalieB

These look good to me...what do y'all think.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-YOYO-110-PUMP_W0QQitemZ130285960670QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130285960670&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Odalysb2006

Odalysb2006 said:


> Good morning ladies. . . more opinions on these please. . . I got 2  and 1  . . .


 
So r these real or not?  I already bought them. . . seller said she guaranteed authenticity . . . PLEASEEEEE let me know your thoughts . . . thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

HalieB said:


> These look good to me...what do y'all think.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-PATENT-YOYO-110-PUMP_W0QQitemZ130285960670QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130285960670&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Looks fine.


----------



## laureenthemean

subxlime said:


> How does this pair from ebay look? They look authentic to me, but  I don't have a finely tuned eye for these things.
> 
> What should I be looking for? And what was the original retail price for these?



These are fine.  I think retail was around $600.


----------



## Odalysb2006

How about these? ? 
hnvco.com/es247/host/instore/2009/January09/T29/DSC04169.JPG


----------



## slimcouture

ylime said:


> They look okay to me (approx. 4"). Sole Central is a legit seller on eBay (at least, the times that I've purchased from them).




ohhh ok!! Thank you!!


----------



## subxlime

Thank you!


----------



## slimcouture

double post


----------



## ShoeNoob

Okay I'm so far from being an authority on spotting fake CLs but these look really suspicious. http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-christi...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

I didn't want to put it in the fakes thread because I'm unsure... Weigh-in from the experts?


----------



## Cerina

shoenoob, those could very well be authentic - and probably are my guess is that they are a very, very old style (and certaintly not popular enough to fake!) and that the seller think they are worth a lot more than they are.


----------



## ASTAMBUK

Seem ok but the red soles seem more orange-y than red and you cant see the ingraving on the bottom.  many repilicas look like that.


----------



## Beautyqueen81

Hello new here, I just wanted to verify that these shoes I got are authentic.  Sorry my camera is very old and crappy, the soles are not orange looking IRL, they are red.  Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## aeross

^^ Those look good to me !


----------



## Cerina

they look good to me too, congrats beautyqueen81


----------



## Beautyqueen81

^^
Thank you ladies, they are my first pair so I was nervous/paranoid they were fake!  I appreciate your help!!


----------



## aeross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-pigalle-size7-40_W0QQitemZ130286084139QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item130286084139&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

These are real right ? Are they 120mm ?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Look good to me!  They look like Barbie shoes!  them!


----------



## savvysgirl

Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^
No, i'm not looking.


----------



## HalieB

aeross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-louboutin-pigalle-size7-40_W0QQitemZ130286084139QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item130286084139&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> These are real right ? Are they 120mm ?


 
Oh yeah...I tried those on....5" heel and could not walk in.
They are soooo pretty...and yes I think they are real.


----------



## emmawhittonbret

Newbie alert!!! 

Would these be this worn after 2 wears?! xxx 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

yes, that could very well be, because the red on the soles wears of quickly


----------



## HalieB

yes they very well could be.  I have shoes 3 years old that look like this....cause I only have worn them 2xs.....but since they are Gucci Corset shoes I still keep them.

Those look like they have only been worn less then 5xs


----------



## aeross

Emmawhittonbret - they look good to me, but wait for more opinions

Thanks ladies for confirmation on the Barbie shoes, I think I might have to leave cclo for a week lol


----------



## emmawhittonbret

Thank you!
I wish I knew as much about shoes as you ladies!
I need to go to shoe college, would be fab fun!!!
xxx


----------



## emmawhittonbret

PS I LURVE those barbie shoes. Did you check out her feedback and see her profile pic!?!

If you've got it, flaunt it!!!


----------



## Speedah

*Aeross*, I forgot to answer you're other question: yes, they are the 120mm. TDF!


----------



## aeross

^^ Cheers Speedah. I think there will be a few ladies watching those

I will bow out gracefully already I think, couldn't resist posting though lol


----------



## jopapeto

Hello Ladies, I hope that the received pictures are ok ??
Thanks A lot

http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=270336353150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## lovely&amazing

^ Those are good, *Jopapeto*!


----------



## jopapeto

lovely&amazing said:


> ^ Those are good, *Jopapeto*!


Thank you lovely 
oufffffffffff


----------



## bronzebeauty719

i just posted these in the CL find but the seller doesnt list that many details...are these real? CL burgundy rolando 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110347500569


----------



## HalieB

someone asked about those earlier...they where givin a 
Looks like they sold.


----------



## b0tn3a

I'm Thinking these are fakes, But the Website Advertises them as the real thing http://christianlouboutin.bbebay.com/christian-louboutin-red-patent-pigalle-pumps-shoes-p-53.html
Well looks fake to me...and they're even saying they are on sale! lol


----------



## HalieB

Yeah looks like they take pictures from all over and put them on the site.....all fakes is what you will get.


----------



## rilokiley

^ yup... 100% bs website 

how can they be selling NIB Anemones for less than $300??  and how can they have 97 pairs of EB suede Rolandos??

you know what they say- if it's too good to be true, it probably is...


----------



## coconuttiger

what do we think ladies? pretty generous of them to offer two spare heel tips and two dust bags. 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Heels-Size-38_W0QQitemZ270339144306QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item270339144306&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Speedah

^^ Fake, fake, fake. That's why they're being "generous"


----------



## coconuttiger

thanks speedah! off to report them


----------



## HalieB

I second that...Fake


----------



## Bitstuff

Uhg, the VPs are really bad fakes.

And that pink Pigalle seller looks more like one of the people who'd be selling well worn shoes with "extras."


----------



## Evane1973

Ladies please share your expertise and help me authenticate this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200304346598

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!


Are they real?



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Watersnake-shoes-41-5-7-5-8-BNIB_W0QQitemZ230323984715QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230323984715&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


They are not my size, but maybe someone else wants to grab them if they are real...


----------



## Bitstuff

Blueberry12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Are they real?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Watersnake-shoes-41-5-7-5-8-BNIB_W0QQitemZ230323984715QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230323984715&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> They are not my size, but maybe someone else wants to grab them if they are real...



Yes, real. I've seen watersnake faked, but they never get the Simples right. Mind you, the watersnake was a shoddy job as well.


----------



## lulabee

Evane1973 said:


> Ladies please share your expertise and help me authenticate this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200304346598
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


 These look good.


----------



## lulabee

Blueberry12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Are they real?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Watersnake-shoes-41-5-7-5-8-BNIB_W0QQitemZ230323984715QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230323984715&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> They are not my size, but maybe someone else wants to grab them if they are real...


 I agree with *Bitstuff, *these are fine.


----------



## savvysgirl

Bitstuff said:


> Uhg, the VPs are really bad fakes.
> 
> And that pink Pigalle seller looks more like one of the people who'd be selling well worn shoes with "extras."


----------



## Lovecl

I appologise if any of these have been posted before, can't remember seeing them.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Ron-Ron-100-Patent-Beige-sz-38-5_W0QQitemZ200306332308QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item200306332308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-CHRIS...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

And, do's anyone know how the sizes are ? Go up, go down, true to size ?

Thank you so much x


----------



## rilokiley

Lovecl said:


> I appologise if any of these have been posted before, can't remember seeing them.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Ron-Ron-100-Patent-Beige-sz-38-5_W0QQitemZ200306332308QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item200306332308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NO-PRIVE-TIGER-SHOES-37-5_W0QQitemZ110347134034QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item110347134034&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> And, do's anyone know how the sizes are ? Go up, go down, true to size ?
> 
> Thank you so much x



both are good.  as for sizing, most people take Ron Rons 1/2 to a full size up from their US size.  for the NP, most people go 1/2 a size up from their US size.

in the future, you can post sizing questions here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/christian-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020.html


----------



## savvysgirl

The pics are bad but first thoughts? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180326680832


----------



## Bitstuff

savvysgirl said:


> The pics are bad but first thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180326680832



I think they're fake.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Are these authentic? Also any advice on sizing in relation to simples would be appreciated. Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280310276109

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150322120150


----------



## orlac2

Hi, would someone be able to tell me whether these Christian Louboutins are authentic? I'm a little wary as the seller hasn't sold many other items, the starting bidding is quite low, and they seem to have loads of sizes available!?

Any help is appreciated!! TIA

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Beautiful-New-Patent-Leather-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ260357799690QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_205?hash=item260357799690&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> The pics are bad but first thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180326680832



These look fake.



ZoeyZoo said:


> Are these authentic? Also any advice on sizing in relation to simples would be appreciated. Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280310276109
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150322120150



Both fine.



orlac2 said:


> Hi, would someone be able to tell me whether these Christian Louboutins are authentic? I'm a little wary as the seller hasn't sold many other items, the starting bidding is quite low, and they seem to have loads of sizes available!?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!! TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/Beautiful-New-Patent-Leather-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ260357799690QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_205?hash=item260357799690&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Fake.


----------



## Bitstuff

ZoeyZoo said:


> Are these authentic? Also any advice on sizing in relation to simples would be appreciated. Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280310276109
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150322120150



Both are good.
Neither are Simples, but Simples run TTS for most people.


----------



## orlac2

Thanks Laureenthemean! I thought they looked too good to be true!


----------



## pursemonkey

Any chance these are real and if so what color do you ladies think they are? I haven't asked yet what the reserve is. TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bitstuff

pursemonkey said:


> Any chance these are real and if so what color do you ladies think they are? I haven't asked yet what the reserve is. TIA!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-Heels_W0QQitemZ150325410250QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I think they're fake. If they are then the colour is fakeundy.


----------



## laureenthemean

pursemonkey said:


> Any chance these are real and if so what color do you ladies think they are? I haven't asked yet what the reserve is. TIA!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



They look okay so far, but ask for pictures of the side.


----------



## HalieB

laureenthemean said:


> They look okay so far, but ask for pictures of the side.


 
Yeah they look okay so far to me too.....I would say the color is Pewter....a black silver.
Look like she took the picture with the flash off and a lamp shining on them....why it looks off.


----------



## *Magdalena*

i have posted these here before I bought them and they were authenticated. Now that I just got them in the mail, suddenly i am not so sure.ush: 
can you guys take a look at them again and let me know. thanks in advance....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=380100161275


----------



## MicheleS

Brand:  Christian Louboutin
Style:  Miminette
Size:  34
Color:  Black Patent
Ebay link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Any thoughts on their authenticity?

Thanks in advance!
Michele


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## laureenthemean

*Magdalena* said:


> i have posted these here before I bought them and they were authenticated. Now that I just got them in the mail, suddenly i am not so sure.ush:
> can you guys take a look at them again and let me know. thanks in advance....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=380100161275



Can you post pictures of the side?   I think they look okay so far.


----------



## MicheleS

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those look fine.


 
Thanks laureen!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ladies what do you think of these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Laureen...here you go! thanks

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i157/mandrysi/?action=view&current=001.jpg

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i157/mandrysi/?action=view&current=002.jpg


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look good.


----------



## *Magdalena*

pheww....thanks so much Laureen!!!  i was stressing there for a sec...


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Laureen - you are the best! :buttercup:


----------



## lovely&amazing

Damn *Mags*...you got those?! (I was watchin' em, too!)


----------



## tempo al tempo

How do these look to everyone? They seem to be htf, and I really love them. Would this be a complete rip-off? Thank you girls so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300286827697


----------



## savvysgirl

I think these are ok but just wanted to check. TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## singtong

tempo - they are the real deal, dont know what the retail was but you may be able to find your answer in the louboutin reference forum  

savvy - i think that those are ok too.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *sing* ^^^ I thought they were but just wanted to double check


----------



## laureenthemean

tempo al tempo said:


> How do these look to everyone? They seem to be htf, and I really love them. Would this be a complete rip-off? Thank you girls so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300286827697



They look fine.  I think these went on sale for $600ish, and retail was around $1k?



savvysgirl said:


> I think these are ok but just wanted to check. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Hm, something about these look a little weird to me, so wait for a second opinion.


----------



## savvysgirl

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, something about these look a little weird to me, so wait for a second opinion.



Ooh really?? God job i havent clicked BIN then. Gosh, i thought they were ok. Do Ambrosinas generally run bigger?? As the seller says then run bigger (authentication purpose)


----------



## singtong

the line looks good that fakes that I have seen in this style are laughable, in fact most of the fakes are....the fake makers aren't even trying anymore, probably because they know that some poor idiot will buy them.

double check with someone else in case, because the photos aren't that great, but i have to say looking good. 

by the way, if you don't mind me asking which hospital do you train at? I might be working at a london one next year....looking for advice.


oops lauren beat me to it...ok another opinion needed, or some more photos I think...


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> Ooh really?? God job i havent clicked BIN then. Gosh, i thought they were ok. Do Ambrosinas generally run bigger?? As the seller says then run bigger.



I am not sure about the Ambrosina, but for the Mouche Zeppa I would say VP size if you have wider feet, TTS if your feet are narrow.


----------



## savvysgirl

Ha, my VP size is TTS  

Hmm, ok i wont BIN, just incase. Thank you ladies x


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> I think these are ok but just wanted to check. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Ambrosina-Black-Shoes-Size-39-UK-6_W0QQitemZ280310807908QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280310807908&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 I would ask for more pics. You can't see the lines on the side view shots because of the shadow.


----------



## savvysgirl

This is the original listing ... are the pics any better?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FABULOUS-Chri...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

^^They look like the same pics.


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha, so they are. Silly moo!!


----------



## lulabee

^


----------



## savvysgirl

:shame:


----------



## JadeVetti

Ladies, has anyone used this website before?

http://www.bellatemptation.com

They sell CLs, though they spell it wrong in some areas of the site--


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like all their pictures are stolen.  I would not buy from them.


----------



## JadeVetti

_(shaking head)_

I do not understand why some vendors do this. 

 If you are going to sell alot of products, it is in your best interest to make sure that the pics are taken by a professional photographer, otherwise, it is irresponsible and makes a consumer hesitant .


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Well, the prices are also too good to be true, so I'm assuming they'd rather put up stolen photos of beautiful authentic shoes than put up their own photos of nasty fakes.  Oh, and they also sell LV, whose only authorized internet dealer is LV.


----------



## taydev

hi laureen. wut do u think about these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310119642877


----------



## taydev

JadeVetti said:


> Ladies, has anyone used this website before?
> 
> http://www.bellatemptation.com
> 
> They sell CLs, though they spell it wrong in some areas of the site--


 they cant even spell louboutin! red flag!


----------



## laureenthemean

taydev said:


> hi laureen. wut do u think about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310119642877



Looks good.


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

It looks like that someone not only painted over the red sole (), but also glued on the inner sole?


----------



## taydev

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Silk-Peep-Toe-Heels-35-5_W0QQitemZ150325303669QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item150325303669&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> It looks like that someone not only painted over the red sole (), but also glued on the inner sole?


 LMAO!!! No freakn way!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-100-AUTH-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

HELP!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks laureen!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

lovely&amazing said:


> Damn *Mags*...you got those?! (I was watchin' em, too!)


 
haha, i did!!!  i didnt know you were my size...


----------



## BagsR4Me

Bitstuff said:


> I think they're fake. If they are then the colour is fakeundy.


----------



## Speedah

Can someone double check these for me?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

TIA!


----------



## HalieB

They look fake to me.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Halie! that's what I thought too but wanted to be sure before posting in the fakes thread.

Woops...no wonder they look familiar, Aeross put them in the fakes the other day! :shame:


----------



## sophiae888

how about this fake?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HalieB

Something looks off with those....need more pictures.


----------



## Speedah

sophiae888 said:


> how about this fake?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mary-Jane-Platform-37_W0QQitemZ250369377767QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Definitely fake.


----------



## nillacobain

Are those real? thanks in advance!
http://cgi.ebay.it/LOUBOUTIN-BRUGES-CORK-PUMPS-38_W0QQitemZ120374877322QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item120374877322&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1385%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## HalieB

I have that pair.....from those pictures I think they are fine.


----------



## hlp_28

Hi ladies, what do you think of this? Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## javaboo

hlp_28 said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of this? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-Prive-Heels-Size-38_W0QQitemZ270339144306QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item270339144306&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



I think these are fake


----------



## hlp_28

javaboo said:


> I think these are fake



Thanks java. Thought so, doesn't look quite right......


----------



## samina

Hi can someone please authenticate these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nillacobain

HalieB said:


> I have that pair.....from those pictures I think they are fine.


 

Are you talking about the brouges? Thanks again


----------



## lulabee

samina said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-MIMINI-Blue-LIZARD-Strappy-Heel-38_W0QQitemZ300291837196QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300291837196&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 These look fine.


----------



## samina

yay Thanks Lulabee!


----------



## lulabee

^^Did you get them?


----------



## nillacobain

HalieB said:


> I have that pair.....from those pictures I think they are fine.


 

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130275718374

I think she bought these...


----------



## samina

lulabee said:


> ^^Did you get them?



yup!! Ive alwayd wanted blue lizards! Hope the don't make my toes look big


----------



## lulabee

samina said:


> yup!! Ive alwayd wanted blue lizards! Hope the don't make my toes look big


 Yay!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Evane1973

What do you think of these ladies- are they real? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270337529085

 Thanks!


----------



## singtong

whoever olsen is wearing the real thing, this seller is selling a big fat fake though, sorry x


----------



## yellow08

Please can someone tell me if these are real? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320336898640


----------



## HalieB

nillacobain said:


> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130275718374
> 
> I think she bought these...


 
Yes sorry those are the shoes that I also have a pair of.  Did u get them


----------



## HalieB

singtong said:


> whoever olsen is wearing the real thing, this seller is selling a big fat fake though, sorry x


 
Yes big fat fake for sure


----------



## HalieB

yellow08 said:


> Please can someone tell me if these are real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320336898640


 
 looks okay to me


----------



## Chins4

Great price - if these are the real thing?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Chri...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## yellow08

HalieB said:


> looks okay to me


 
Thank you!


----------



## HalieB

Chins4 said:


> Great price - if these are the real thing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Lambskin-Shoes-Sz5_W0QQitemZ250369945807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250369945807&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
humm....I am not into these...they look ok....but get backup on this.


----------



## SadieB

Hope you girls can help me! Do these look ok?


----------



## HalieB

SadieB said:


> Hope you girls can help me! Do these look ok?


 
Need more pictures


----------



## SadieB

^damn..it's the only picture on the auction and it ends in 1 hour.


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Great price - if these are the real thing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Chri...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



Fake.



SadieB said:


> Hope you girls can help me! Do these look ok?



Not looking good so far.


----------



## nillacobain

HalieB said:


> Yes sorry those are the shoes that I also have a pair of. Did u get them


 

Not yet but I like them. The bid ends in 9 days. I'm not sure about sizing, I'm a IT 37 ( insole meas. 24.5 cm).


----------



## SadieB

Thanks for helping!


----------



## savvysgirl

I am sure these are fake .. can someone confirm this please x

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120374222025


----------



## hlp_28

Hopefully this is ok, thinking whether to bid on it.... Thanks !!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NEW-WOMEN-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

savvysgirl said:


> I am sure these are fake .. can someone confirm this please x
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120374222025



Fake.



hlp_28 said:


> Hopefully this is ok, thinking whether to bid on it.... Thanks !!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NEW-WOMEN-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50



Looks good.


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks laureen !!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you!


----------



## samina

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Are these fake??


----------



## savvysgirl

Yes yes yes ^^^


----------



## samina

yup thought soooo! Thabks saaaaaaaaavy!


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318

Shoes are shipped from a wholesale warehouse according to the auction description.  Seems a little suspicious.


----------



## HalieB

Yeah I don't even have to look at the listing.....FAKE!

This is a known seller of fakes.  Report them....they are listed in the Hall of Shame.


----------



## fleurdelys

Could someone please authenticate these?  Also, what style are they?
Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170300101295


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.  Not sure of the name...Dickensera?


----------



## HalieB

That is what I thought too Laureen


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260358896115

ok??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are okay, but they look like Bruges, not New Simples.


----------



## Maria270382

Hello ladies,
Could you please authenticate these?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
TIA!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are okay, but they look like Bruges, not New Simples.



thanks again- i thought they looked different.


----------



## lulabee

Maria270382 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Could you please authenticate these?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-size-4-37-Decolette_W0QQitemZ330305381253QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item330305381253&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> TIA!


 These are fine.


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> Are these real?
> 
> 
> Never seen this style before.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Louboutin-Stiefel-NP-600_W0QQitemZ120368854143QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item120368854143&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 




One more ?


Strange.



http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Loubou...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

Blueberry12 said:


> One more ?
> 
> 
> Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Louboutin-Stiefel-NP-600_W0QQitemZ120375088332QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item120375088332&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These look fine.


----------



## Serena1

Hi-
Are these real? Thanks so much!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BRUGES-120-KID-CUOIO-HEEL_W0QQitemZ370153779106QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370153779106&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## lulabee

Serena1 said:


> Hi-
> Are these real? Thanks so much!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BRUGES-120-KID-CUOIO-HEEL_W0QQitemZ370153779106QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370153779106&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 These look good.


----------



## Serena1

^^
Thanks Lulabee!


----------



## Speedah

Something about these look off and i'm pretty sure they're fake...could someone confirm?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## purly

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-CHRIST...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Scarlett O

Is this pair legit?

http://i2.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/2b/41/f2b0_3.JPG
http://i23.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/2b/41/f47d_3.JPG
http://i10.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/2b/41/f655_3.JPG
http://i19.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/2b/41/f82b_3.JPG
http://i11.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/2b/41/f9fe_3.JPG
http://i6.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/2b/41/fc10_3.JPG
http://i10.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/2b/41/fe4d_3.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/18/!BK0I!T!BWk~$(KGrHgoH-EIEjlLlzEZJBJb98IlKRw~~_3.JPG
http://i17.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/2b/42/022b_3.JPG
http://i10.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/2b/42/0451_3.JPG
http://i22.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/2b/42/0635_3.JPG
http://i4.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/2b/42/083b_3.JPG


----------



## lulabee

Speedah said:


> Something about these look off and i'm pretty sure they're fake...could someone confirm?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Rolando-Black-Patent-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ350160973206QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 I'm pretty sure these have already been authenticated.


----------



## lulabee

purly said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LEATHER-SHOES_W0QQitemZ110347589311QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110347589311&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


 These are fine.


----------



## lulabee

Scarlett O said:


> Are these legit?
> 
> http://i2.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/2b/41/f2b0_3.JPG
> http://i23.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/2b/41/f47d_3.JPG
> http://i10.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/2b/41/f655_3.JPG
> http://i19.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/2b/41/f82b_3.JPG
> http://i11.ebayimg.com/07/i/001/2b/41/f9fe_3.JPG
> http://i6.ebayimg.com/01/i/001/2b/41/fc10_3.JPG
> http://i10.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/2b/41/fe4d_3.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/18/!BK0I!T!BWk~$(KGrHgoH-EIEjlLlzEZJBJb98IlKRw~~_3.JPG
> http://i17.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/2b/42/022b_3.JPG
> http://i10.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/2b/42/0451_3.JPG
> http://i22.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/2b/42/0635_3.JPG
> http://i4.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/2b/42/083b_3.JPG


 These look good.


----------



## Speedah

lulabee said:


> I'm pretty sure these have already been authenticated.



Thanks, Lula! I tried searching and it would come up with anything. I finally found it. Hmmm...Maybe the angle just looks funny to me and the disclaimer threw me. My mistake. :shame:


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!


Are they real?



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150325838668&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting



Thanx.


----------



## lulabee

Blueberry12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Are they real?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150325838668&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx.


 These look fine.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## jopapeto

Hi ladies real or fake?
Thanks a lot
Jo
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=140300330879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## rilokiley

jopapeto said:


> Hi ladies real or fake?
> Thanks a lot
> Jo
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140300330879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004




good


----------



## jopapeto

rilokiley said:


> good


Thanks a lot rilokiley


----------



## golightly85

Hello, I was wondering if I could get anyone's opinion on whether these are authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330306586461

Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

They look authentic and pretty beat up.


----------



## laureenthemean

golightly85 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if I could get anyone's opinion on whether these are authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330306586461
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic.  I've bought from this seller before, very nice.


----------



## segsta

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and i was wondering if i could get  y'alls opinion on these recently bought CL's from ebay. Tried to compare them to my other ones, but im lost because i don't know what style name this shoe falls under, rolandos? decollete? simple pump? thanks for the help!
Also they've been resoled black by the owner...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine, they're the Declic.


----------



## segsta

whew! Thank you!!!


----------



## ASTAMBUK

I NEED HELP WITH THESE!!!!!! I just received a pair of Louboutins from this website which claimed to only sell authentic items and reassured me before i bought the shoes that they were authentic but now that i look at them I'm not sure.  They also claimed to be apart of the BBB I figured they were legit.
www.eluxuryonline.com


Does anybody know about this company???? Please help!


----------



## Dolly6637

Hi everyone, first.post here, Can anyone tell me if  these Authentic? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6242&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## pursemonkey

Any chance? Thanks as always!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250368359725


----------



## Speedah

ASTAMBUK said:


> I NEED HELP WITH THESE!!!!!! I just received a pair of Louboutins from this website which claimed to only sell authentic items and reassured me before i bought the shoes that they were authentic but now that i look at them I'm not sure. They also claimed to be apart of the BBB I figured they were legit.
> www.eluxuryonline.com
> 
> Does anybody know about this company???? Please help!



The photos that aren't stolen or stock are pictures of fakes. I think it's been discussed previously as not to be trusted. You can post photos of the actual shoes you received and the ladies here can tell you for sure. 





Dolly6637 said:


> Hi everyone, first.post here, Can anyone tell me if  these Authentic? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290294156242&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching



Look good to me but wait for a second opinion as I don't have a pair of these. Great price though! I don't think I've seen fake espadrilles before...


----------



## lulabee

pursemonkey said:


> Any chance? Thanks as always!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250368359725


 I'd ask for more pics but so far there's something that is not looking quite right to me.


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318

These can't be for real... can they?  Thanks!


----------



## lulabee

tuvili said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Nude-Slingback-Heels-6-36_W0QQitemZ170301196690QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170301196690&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> These can't be for real... can they? Thanks!


 These look fine to me.


----------



## tuvili

thanks, *lulabee*!


----------



## ASTAMBUK

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN%20LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1061.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1061.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1072.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1072.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1073.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1073.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1070.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1070.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1075.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1075.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1063.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1063.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


OK what doyou guys think?? fake or real? 
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1062


----------



## poshchick

Hi everyone, 

Could someone take a wee look at these for me please? 

Also, I will ask for more pictures, but I can't see from the pictures what the style name is - anyone know?

Thanks so much girls! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250368758664


----------



## subxlime

What do we think of these? Authentic?_Y_


----------



## Odalysb2006

ASTAMBUK said:


> <a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1061.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1061.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1072.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1072.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1073.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1073.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1070.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1070.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1075.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1075.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j...N LOUBOUTIN/?action=view&current=IMG_1063.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN/IMG_1063.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> 
> OK what doyou guys think?? fake or real?


 
Hi.  I have these in peach purchased on sale at Neimans and mine don't look like these . . . sorry! ! !


----------



## Cerina

lulabee said:


> I'd ask for more pics but so far there's something that is not looking quite right to me.



I think those VPs are fakes too. The profile of the shoe don't look right!
(those: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250368359725)


----------



## Cerina

ASTAMBUK: fakes..


----------



## Cerina

subxlime: Those look good to me


----------



## Cerina

poshchick: Those look like decolletes. You should ask for more photos and post them here when you get them, it's difficult to authenticate when the picture is so small (but so far they look good too me). There could also be a possibility that the pic is stolen, I always worry about that when there is only one small photo..


----------



## ASTAMBUK

bl147w.blu147.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=0&messageId=72fdaa3c-aceb-4be4-9ae5-b67252217103&Aux=54%7C0%7C8CB494FC57F8780%7C

bl147w.blu147.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=1&messageId=72fdaa3c-aceb-4be4-9ae5-b67252217103&Aux=54%7C0%7C8CB494FC57F8780%7C         
bl147w.blu147.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=4&messageId=72fdaa3c-aceb-4be4-9ae5-b67252217103&Aux=54%7C0%7C8CB494FC57F8780%7C         
What about these??

bl147w.blu147.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=3&messageId=72fdaa3c-aceb-4be4-9ae5-b67252217103&Aux=54%7C0%7C8CB494FC57F8780%7C


----------



## ASTAMBUK

o nevermind i cant get them on here from my email.  they sent me the very prive nude heels in nude, gold, and red toe


----------



## Cerina

astambuk, can't see your pics. you should "go advanced" ---> manage attachments.


----------



## ASTAMBUK

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/?action=view&current=GetAttachmentaspx.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/GetAttachmentaspx.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Theres the nude ones they sent me


----------



## laureenthemean

ASTAMBUK said:


> <a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/?action=view&current=GetAttachmentaspx.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j223/astambuk/GetAttachmentaspx.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Theres the nude ones they sent me



Here is your picture:





Looking fake so far, do you have more pictures?


----------



## ASTAMBUK




----------



## ASTAMBUK




----------



## Odalysb2006

*ASTAMBUK *if these are coming from the same place u got the black Very Noeud's they are fake. . . I would stay away from that eluxuryonline.com place! !


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are definitely fake.


----------



## ASTAMBUK

so what do you girls think??


----------



## ASTAMBUK

these are the exact pics they sent to my email while promising they were authentic. I'm so mortified!!!


----------



## ASTAMBUK

i now know one tell tell sign that CLs may be fake is to spot the second "o" in Louboutin is not completed, also the second "i" in Christian is not dotted. also, the clasp on the bow should be oversized and mine is clearly not but i didnt realize until now. 



Btw You all know about Christian Louboutin's personal appearance at south coast right?? see you all there!!


----------



## ceseeber

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-black-Cotton-Club-disco-wedges-38-5_W0QQitemZ250366616058QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250366616058&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
authentication please? I'm hoping the seller will relist these.

Happy Birthday L&A!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good, and so do her other CLs.


----------



## ceseeber

Thank you for your quick reply Laureen!


----------



## Kamilla850

I should have authenticated these before the auction end but please help with this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370153777655


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good, congrats!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Hi ladies. . . I got the Armadillos I ordered off of ebay. They look good, but I am a bit paranoid. PLEASEEEEE authenticate, as the seller agreed to take them back if not authentic. TIA!!!


----------



## Cerina

ASTAMBUK: I just hate those who sell fakes:censor: Just spread the word about their crappy business, and make sure to get all your money back. The louboutin-stamp is hand-stamped on each of his shoes, so that is not always the best way of authenticating. It's more the overall shape, and I'm sure you will learn to see that in the future too! 
Laureen is the expert authenticator, I do believe she can spot a fake CL miles away!


----------



## RS1972

Well girls, I did it again....I purchased before authenticating. One day I'll learn, but in the meantime, how do these look? Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170301160519


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are good.


----------



## Odalysb2006

Odalysb2006 said:


> Hi ladies. . . I got the Armadillos I ordered off of ebay. They look good, but I am a bit paranoid. PLEASEEEEE authenticate, as the seller agreed to take them back if not authentic. TIA!!!


 

OOOPS! !  having trouble uploading pics!


----------



## RS1972

Thank you so much! I haven't been here long, but I'm definitely hooked, on the shoes and this site, and I think you guys are great. Just had to say!


----------



## ASTAMBUK

Thanks so much!! I'm so distraught about it all they are trying to tell me its the vendors fault and they had no idea! WHAT!!! blah blah blah


----------



## ASTAMBUK

Stay away from eluxuryonline.com!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

ceseeber said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBOUTIN-black-Cotton-Club-disco-wedges-38-5_W0QQitemZ250366616058QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250366616058&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> authentication please? I'm hoping the seller will relist these.
> 
> Happy Birthday L&A!!!!


 
Thank you, Beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

Happy birthday, L&A!!


----------



## Nieners

Congrats L&A! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/629-Christian-L...Zalgo=DLSKWL&its=K&itu=MBMS%2BUCK&otn=4&ps=48

are these auth?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## neonnights

I love these!!! I want them!!  They look legit to me. I've just never seen them in Purple, just the balck ones that were on Oprah. to DIE!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300291647573


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## soCurious

hi girls, can you please authenticate these for me? Thanks so much.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/thowie/SDC10067.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/thowie/SDC10069.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/thowie/SDC10072.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/thowie/SDC10073.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/thowie/SDC10076.jpg


----------



## neonnights

neonnights said:


> I love these!!! I want them!! They look legit to me. I've just never seen them in Purple, just the balck ones that were on Oprah. to DIE!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300291647573


 

Thank you!!! I love them! Do you knwo how the sizing runs on these?  I'm assuming they run small like the very prive so the 38 should fit like a 7/ 7.5 right?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## soCurious

was that for mine or the previous post?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry I was referring to your post.  The leopard Yoyospinas look fine.


----------



## soCurious

whew , thank you Lauren, a buyer accused me of selling fakes so I just had to make sure even though they were from Saks...thank you again!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Could you pls authenticate these boots?  I haven't seen this style before:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110348950650&ssPageName=ADME%3AB%3ASS%3ASG%3A1123

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are okay; I've never seen that style faked.


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!

Are they real?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Louboutin-Schuhe-Original_W0QQitemZ270338627936QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item270338627936&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting


They would fit to a friend of mine.


Thanx.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Are they real?


Thanx.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUADE-SHOES_W0QQitemZ250368992877QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item250368992877&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## purly

Can someone authenticate these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

I don't remember Lady Gres coming in patent.


----------



## Miss.Peke

Can someone authenticate these for me?  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Christia...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## needloub

Hello ladies.  Are these okay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Horatio-sling-black-patent-37_W0QQitemZ200308035849QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200308035849&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## lilmissb

Not sure about the Miss Grey in patent....don't remember it in patent either.


----------



## lulabee

needloub said:


> Hello ladies. Are these okay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Horatio-sling-black-patent-37_W0QQitemZ200308035849QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200308035849&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 These look fine.


----------



## needloub

Thanks for the quick response lulabee!!


----------



## lv_luva

Can I get an opinion on these? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## funnygirl09

What about these? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160314844828 Love them!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleurdelys

lv_luva said:


> Can I get an opinion on these? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-Patent-Pump-Size-38-5_W0QQitemZ250371323292QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250371323292&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Hmm. This listing has the same pictures as the one above by miss peke.  I'd definitely ask for more pics.


----------



## lv_luva

fleurdelys said:


> Hmm. This listing has the same pictures as the one above by miss peke.  I'd definitely ask for more pics.



Thanks fleurdelys. I'm going to ask for pics.  According to the feedback, this person bought the shoes from the seller in miss peke's auction.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

fleurdelys said:


> Hmm. This listing has the same pictures as the one above by miss peke. I'd definitely ask for more pics.


 
i just asked for more pics of the rolandos posted by *lv_luva*.  but it seems to be that seller won them from ottawaboi86 and is using the same pics.  and ottawaboi86 is the seller of the ones posted by miss peke.  

i guess it's just laziness 

or at least that's what i'm hoping bc i really want those rolandos...  i was outbid and it's all my bf's iphone's fault!


----------



## Dolly6637

Speedah said:


> Look good to me but wait for a second opinion as I don't have a pair of these. Great price though! I don't think I've seen fake espadrilles before...


 
Thank you!


----------



## javaboo

purly said:


> Can someone authenticate these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Miss-Grey-Patent-Singback-Pump-39-5_W0QQitemZ200308128787QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200308128787&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318
> 
> I don't remember Lady Gres coming in patent.



Looks good, they are called Miss Grey



Miss.Peke said:


> Can someone authenticate these for me?  TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Christian-Louboutin-Patent-Pump-Sz-7-Retail-695_W0QQitemZ130286922037QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130286922037&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Holts did carry these and they look good.



lv_luva said:


> Can I get an opinion on these? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-ROLANDO-Patent-Pump-Size-38-5_W0QQitemZ250371323292QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250371323292&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Looks good also, I think they put up different pictures now



funnygirl09 said:


> What about these? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160314844828 Love them!!!!!!!!



Looks good, I love too by the way!  They are one of my favs!


----------



## coconuttiger

what do we think? they dont look very good to me but i've never checked out this style
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Lo...yZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## savvysgirl

I almost bought a pair of fake Sometimes last year which look like they were the same  ^^^ 
.. i remember the girls here saying they didnt come in a patent or shiny material.


----------



## lulabee

coconuttiger said:


> what do we think? they dont look very good to me but i've never checked out this style
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-9-9-5_W0QQitemZ280311338778QQihZ018QQcategoryZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Fake. The Sometimes were never made in patent.


----------



## Odalysb2006

coconuttiger said:


> what do we think? they dont look very good to me but i've never checked out this style
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Louboutin-9-9-5_W0QQitemZ280311338778QQihZ018QQcategoryZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

This same person had these up a couple of weeks ago. . . I was looking at them too! !  The girls here told me that the Sometimes never came in black patent. . .


----------



## nillacobain

Are those real? thanks in advance

http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Louboutin-Woman-High-Heel-Pumps-Size-37-5_W0QQitemZ150325628995QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item150325628995&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.de/schwarze-Lackled...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nillacobain

One more: 
http://cgi.ebay.es/H-T-Christian-Louboutin-Strappy-platform-Wedges-NR_W0QQitemZ140300091237QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item140300091237&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A895|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Speedah

These don't look good to me but can someone confirm?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330305881922&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

TIA!


----------



## poppyseed

Hi,
This will be my first time posting here and my possible first purchase of CL...so I would like to ask you for your opinion on these,possibly comment on price please as I haven't got a clue on prices...
Thanks very much!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=170301166874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=170295121603&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## savvysgirl

Fake Speedy


----------



## Speedah

Thanks Sav!  Will post in the fakes thread


----------



## lulabee

nillacobain said:


> Are those real? thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Christian-Louboutin-Woman-High-Heel-Pumps-Size-37-5_W0QQitemZ150325628995QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item150325628995&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/schwarze-Lackleder-Pumps-von-Christian-Louboutin_W0QQitemZ300292347866QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item300292347866&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 Both look fine.


----------



## lulabee

nillacobain said:


> One more:
> http://cgi.ebay.es/H-T-Christian-Louboutin-Strappy-platform-Wedges-NR_W0QQitemZ140300091237QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item140300091237&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A895|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> thanks so much ladies!


 These are fine.


----------



## lulabee

poppyseed said:


> Hi,
> This will be my first time posting here and my possible first purchase of CL...so I would like to ask you for your opinion on these,possibly comment on price please as I haven't got a clue on prices...
> Thanks very much!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170301166874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170295121603&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


 They both look fine. As for price...Both pairs are very worn, Personally I would not pay $250.00 or possibly more for shoes that are torn.


----------



## nillacobain

lulabee said:


> These are fine.


 
thanks!!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

lulabee said:


> They both look fine. As for price...Both pairs are very worn, Personally I would not pay $250.00 or possibly more for shoes that are torn.


 
That is what I was thinking too,from photos they look pretty worn...Thanks for your help!


----------



## catcat

Lady's I need your help here.
I saw the en passant and tried them on in store but missed out on the res ones which I still really like so I came across these but somehow they look a bid off I don't know maybe I'm paranoid now I didn't think these were faked help please


----------



## laureenthemean

*catcat*, they look okay to me.


----------



## neonnights

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300291647573

I dont' think I got a clear answer on these Para la cruz I posted yesterday.  Can someon give me the final nudge before i put in my bid? =)  I NEED to have these! =)


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone,

I can't tell the difference between real and fake shoes on Ecrater... are these authentic or fake?  http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=3717787

Thanks in advance 

ETA: Ok I'm pretty sure they are fake... but I'll wait for confirmation from you guys


----------



## Cerina

neonnight: My opinion is that those are real
peachi521: those are fakes.. I'm not familiar with ecrater, but my guess is that it's a lot of fakes there, be careful.


----------



## peachi521

Cerina said:


> neonnight: My opinion is that those are real
> peachi521: those are fakes.. I'm not familiar with ecrater, but my guess is that it's a lot of fakes there, be careful.



Thanks   I saw that some of the tfp members were selling handbags on ecrater so I thought I'd check out the shoes... yikes, it's like ioffer in there


----------



## neonnights

cereina:  yay thank you!!  The purple is just gorgeous and I've always thought there was something estra special about the para la cruz!


----------



## laureenthemean

peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I can't tell the difference between real and fake shoes on Ecrater... are these authentic or fake?  http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=3717787
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ETA: Ok I'm pretty sure they are fake... but I'll wait for confirmation from you guys



Fake.  I did a search for "louboutin" on ecrater; I saw two older styles that look authentic, one that is questionable, and the rest were fake.  I would not look for popular styles like Pigalles, Minibouts, and VPs on sites other than reputable stores and ebay.


----------



## Cerina

neonnights, hope you get them I see that the seller has sold a pair of loubs on a best offer way under BIN-price, you might get away by putting in a low bid. It seems that the seller has sold a pair of irregular/wobbly (?) louboutins too, according to the feedback - just so you know that.


----------



## marinachkaa

Can anyone tell me please any authentic sellers that sell CL? thanks alot!!


----------



## laureenthemean

marinachkaa said:


> Can anyone tell me please any authentic sellers that sell CL? thanks alot!!



This thread has a pretty comprehensive list:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...boutin-353107.html?highlight=reputable+stores


----------



## RS1972

How 'bout these please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260358896115


----------



## marinachkaa

laureenthemean said:


> This thread has a pretty comprehensive list:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...boutin-353107.html?highlight=reputable+stores


 


Thanks alot.. im just new to all this.. i dont know where everything is yet...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No problem, we were all new once.


----------



## laureenthemean

RS1972 said:


> How 'bout these please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260358896115



I think these are okay, but they're Bruges, not New Simples like the first picture.


----------



## neonnights

Cerina said:


> neonnights, hope you get them I see that the seller has sold a pair of loubs on a best offer way under BIN-price, you might get away by putting in a low bid. It seems that the seller has sold a pair of irregular/wobbly (?) louboutins too, according to the feedback - just so you know that.


 

ya know I saw that and wrote a ntoe to the seller. They said they were unaware of the wobbly heel and that the buyer never even mentioned the issue, they just left negative feedback and kept the shoes.  They were nice and assured me they woudl have worked it out with the buyer.  They assumed they kept them cuz it was such a great deal!  I hope I win! =) i'll need a ton of dress shorts and mini's for these Loub's!


----------



## savvysgirl

Can someone please confirm again that these are fake. The seller has used yet another ID to sell them @ £199 BIN. TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> Can someone please confirm again that these are fake. The seller has used yet another ID to sell them @ £199 BIN. TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-shoes-size-6-UK-used_W0QQitemZ180327856903QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item180327856903&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A13|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 These are as fake as they come *savvybaby*


----------



## neonnights

savvysgirl said:


> Can someone please confirm again that these are fake. The seller has used yet another ID to sell them @ £199 BIN. TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-shoes-size-6-UK-used_W0QQitemZ180327856903QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item180327856903&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A13|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 

They are gone now but those were horrid! Fake and bad ones at that. the toe cut and front seem were way off.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you sugar. I know they are fake but just wanted it confirmed,again. This seller is annoying me. They have been removed 3 times and relisted over and over under new ID's. Now she puts them up for £199 BIN. Can you sort her out please!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^I'll have a go at her! :boxing: Nobody annoys my *sav* and gets away with it!


----------



## HalieB

Those were so bad.....lordy....and someone bought them


----------



## sparky3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318 are they real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lulabee

sparky3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Suede-Prive-Peep-37-1-2-Turquois_W0QQitemZ220359532304QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220359532304&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 are they real?


 These look fine but the style name is Yoyo Zeppa not "prive".


----------



## sparky3

thank you can you look at this pair also
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
I think i just bought a new blue shoe


----------



## lulabee

*sparky3*, all the links you posted above are for the same auction.


----------



## rdgldy

congrats!  Great price.


----------



## sparky3

so sorry 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310117876620
hehe


----------



## lulabee

sparky3 said:


> so sorry
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310117876620
> hehe


 These look good.


----------



## hya_been

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Cerina

hya_been said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Ankle-Wrap-Pump-all-sizes-NEW_W0QQitemZ170301610330QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item170301610330&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318



fakes


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## apripset

Hello CL experts! My first pair of CL- CL Virgin! I looked everywhere for the Armadillo and finally found them on ebay. 

I so wanted these to be perfectly matched, but the heel is about 1/8 of an inch offset from the other when the shoes are placed sole to sole... Is this normal, a 2nd or an imperfect or... *gak* is it a fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110344691368

thanks!


----------



## catcat

What about these , not my size but my cousin is intrested I havn't seen them irl so I am a bid uncertain ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...hZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poppyseed

Hi,
would you please check these out for me and maybe help on sizing...many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## savvysgirl

These have just appeared on ebay for £150 BIN. I wasnt sure where to post the piccies for people interested to see! Posted in fakes thread.


----------



## rilokiley

catcat said:


> What about these , not my size but my cousin is intrested I havn't seen them irl so I am a bid uncertain ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-GINEVRA-BRN-LEATHER-Boot-41-11_W0QQitemZ170301776585QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem




Authentic.


----------



## rilokiley

apripset said:


> Hello CL experts! My first pair of CL- CL Virgin! I looked everywhere for the Armadillo and finally found them on ebay.
> 
> I so wanted these to be perfectly matched, but the heel is about 1/8 of an inch offset from the other when the shoes are placed sole to sole... Is this normal, a 2nd or an imperfect or... *gak* is it a fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110344691368
> 
> thanks!



Authentic.  and I have a pair of CL's that doesn't match up exactly when placed sole to sole- it doesn't affect the shoes when worn.


----------



## rilokiley

poppyseed said:


> Hi,
> would you please check these out for me and maybe help on sizing...many thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Aqua-Satin-Crystal-Heels-s-37_W0QQitemZ220359668636QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Authentic.  I think these would be TTS.  but if you go 1/2 size up, it won't be a big deal b/c the ankle strap will hold your foot in place.


----------



## rilokiley

savvysgirl said:


> These have just appeared on ebay for £150 BIN. I wasnt sure where to post the piccies for people interested to see! Posted in fakes thread.




Fake.


----------



## savvysgirl

I know they are fake!    Just wanted to post the pics somewhere but wasnt sure which thread ... i've reported put it in the fakes thread already!


----------



## rilokiley

oops, sorry, I misunderstood your post.  It's too early here! 

how come you want to post pics?  sorry if I am being a little dense...


----------



## savvysgirl

The ebay listing has a very small pic so when people are reporting the listing they can see that they are actually fake. I had to email to get piccies. I was hoping people would see these and not buy them as they have a low BIN. Does that make sense?


----------



## rilokiley

savvysgirl said:


> The ebay listing has a very small pic so when people are reporting the listing they can see that they are actually fake. I had to email to get piccies. I was hoping people would see these and not buy them as they have a low BIN. Does that make sense?




ooh ok.  I didn't know that the listing didn't have all the pics.  I thought you wanted to post them for another reason


----------



## lulabee

apripset said:


> Hello CL experts! My first pair of CL- CL Virgin! I looked everywhere for the Armadillo and finally found them on ebay.
> 
> I so wanted these to be perfectly matched, but the heel is about 1/8 of an inch offset from the other when the shoes are placed sole to sole... Is this normal, a 2nd or an imperfect or... *gak* is it a fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110344691368
> 
> thanks!


 These look fine to me. This seller has sold authentic in the past.


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> The ebay listing has a very small pic so when people are reporting the listing they can see that they are actually fake. I had to email to get piccies. I was hoping people would see these and not buy them as they have a low BIN. Does that make sense?


 Good work *sav!* Just keep an eye out in the deals thread to make sure they don't end up in there.


----------



## regeens

Help on this astraqueen please.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140300331962


----------



## lulabee

regeens said:


> Help on this astraqueen please. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140300331962


 These are perfect!


----------



## regeens

^Woohoo!  Thanks lulabee!  Your astraqueen inspired me to get this bootie.


----------



## lulabee

^^You will love them!


----------



## centreville

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250369850686&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## centreville

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250369850686&indexURL=2#ebayphotohosting









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250369850686&indexURL=3#ebayphotohostinghttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250369850686&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## kittenslingerie

What do you all think of these, they are from Australia.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110348296606


----------



## Speedah

^^  Super cute! Those are like *Jet's* wedding shoes! Did you get them?


----------



## marinachkaa

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...1%7C240%3A1318


hi..are those authentic? im not sure if the seller shoehottie has authentic stuff.. thanks alot!!


----------



## poppyseed

Hi,
Could I have your opinions on these please...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320337539190#description

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

centreville said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250369850686&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting



They look authentic, but that black sole was done at a cobbler.  Not considered new, IMO, but you got a great deal.  Wait for a second opinion, though, b/c I'm not very familiar with this style.



marinachkaa said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> hi..are those authentic? im not sure if the seller shoehottie has authentic stuff.. thanks alot!!



These are fine.  She seems to sell authentic.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Speedah said:


> ^^  Super cute! Those are like *Jet's* wedding shoes! Did you get them?



Got them! Just about to pay.


----------



## pursemonkey

Just confirming that these are authentic. I posted them in here before buying but the pics weren't the greatest. Do they look okay and are they pewter? TIA!!


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

Thses are ended listings ^^^

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

pursemonkey said:


> Just confirming that these are authentic. I posted them in here before buying but the pics weren't the greatest. Do they look okay and are they pewter? TIA!!



Looks good, and they look pewter to me.



savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Thses are ended listings ^^^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



First is fake, second has only a stolen picture, and the third looks okay.


----------



## Nieners

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

real or fake? 
TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## apripset

Thank you so much for your replies! 

I guess I have a problem with an authentic CL... one heel is set in about 1/8 of an inch difference. It seems to bow under while walking. Is this common for a tall, hand made stiletto? or does this mean the heel will eventually collapse in on itself?  And can anything be done about it or is the shoe *just a lemon?* TIA!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Are these *authentic* Louboutins?  Many thanks. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180279021701


----------



## rilokiley

Sinful Indulgences said:


> Are these *authentic* Louboutins?  Many thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180279021701


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

rilokiley said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## yellow08

Can someone help me w/authenicating these CL?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220347529098

Thank you


----------



## rilokiley

yellow08 said:


> Can someone help me w/authenicating these CL?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220347529098
> 
> Thank you


----------



## darkchic

Hi guys, would like to know if any of you can teach us to tell a fake CL from the real ones. Here are a series of Louboutins I need help with. I got these off an online seller in NY. Thanks!

http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl1fd4.jpg





http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl2ut5.jpg





http://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl3hz3.jpg





http://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl4nz4.jpg





http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl5ez6.jpg






http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl6wb1.jpg





http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl7xg2.jpg






http://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl8gv3.jpg


----------



## darkchic

http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl9ei5.jpg





http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl10ql1.jpg






http://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl11gm5.jpg






http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl12lv8.jpg







http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl13he7.jpg






http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl14io7.jpg






http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl14xz3.jpg






http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl15xr6.jpg


----------



## rilokiley

^


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies... I am truly stumped... please help 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Whipsnake-Roccia-39_W0QQitemZ260360643584QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260360643584&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rdgldy

I don't like the fact that there appears to be no texture to the finish, even in the close ups.


----------



## BellaShoes

That is precisely what makes me weary... I have asked for additional pics just to put it to rest.... I am still seeking for the perfect VP 

Thanks rdgldy!


----------



## darkchic

rilokiley said:


> ^




Hi, are these thumbs down to my pics above? i'd really like to know how you can tell they're fake. thanks so much!


----------



## b0tn3a

Are these Authentic, Cause they look pretty nice, It's the color that trows me off...


----------



## Speedah

*Darkchic* all of them are fake. Lots of practice is how we tell- we don't disclose specifically how we can tell because we don't want fakers to use that info. 

*b0tn3a* Those look fine to me. They look like nudes and it could be the lighting that's strange.


----------



## b0tn3a

The ones I posted As well?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yours are fine! I just edited because I was typing to *darkchic* and you posted right before me.


----------



## b0tn3a

Speedah said:


> ^^ Yours are fine! I just edited because I was typing to *darkchic* and you posted right before me.



That is really funny speedah because those are 100% replica Louboutins Here's the link http://www.ioffer.com/i/91626181 

I Just wanted to test to see how good everyone here is at making Decisons
On if shoes are auth or not...Pretty funny...but they are pretty good replicas


----------



## darkchic

hi all...is this website legit? http://www.christianlouboutinshop.com


----------



## b0tn3a

darkchic said:


> hi all...is this website legit? http://www.christianlouboutinshop.com



It's fake, Sorry.


----------



## Speedah

b0tn3a said:


> That is really funny speedah because those are 100% replica Louboutins Here's the link http://www.ioffer.com/i/91626181
> 
> I Just wanted to test to see how good everyone here is at making Decisons
> On if shoes are auth or not...Pretty funny...but they are pretty good replicas



Fakers often steal photos of real Louboutins and put their own watermark- what's actually received can be very different. This is very common on ioffer. If you look at the seller's other items most of the photos are stolen from all over the place. For example, this one from the same seller is very obviously fake: http://www.ioffer.com/i/85885586?store=1

Another example: http://www.ioffer.com/bi/trendz--CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Alta-Nodo-D-orsay-METALIC--92693871?store=1
That's NM's photo...they have no right to watermark it.

If the ones you posted are fake, they are good although I've never seen any come close to copying the Pigalle like that. But I don't see the same quality in the seller's own photos (the few that aren't stolen).


----------



## b0tn3a

You could be right..But I was just curious. I Think I'd like to learn the way of the Louboutin! lol

These are pretty good..come on now Note the paper on the wall
http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-PIGALLE-84063226


----------



## darkchic

thank u for your replies. i wish i knew how to tell the fake from the real CLs so that i can make purchases online with confidence! thanks anyway u guys, great help


----------



## laureenthemean

b0tn3a said:


> You could be right..But I was just curious. I Think I'd like to learn the way of the Louboutin! lol
> 
> These are pretty good..come on now Note the paper on the wall
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-PIGALLE-84063226


It could be a case of bait and switch, where the ones pictured are not what you will get.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yep- exactly what I mean. Thanks, Laureen.


----------



## b0tn3a

You guys are cool..lol


----------



## laureenthemean

What makes me mad is the possibility that the seller is selling CL fakes to buy her own real ones.  Also, although I don't think this is the case with the Pigalles you posted, there have been instances where people selling fakes take pictures of real shoes, change the background, and paste a picture of a piece of paper with their name on it, so that it looks completely different from the original, stolen picture.


----------



## ylime

These are fake, right?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sure looks like it to me.


----------



## ylime

Thanks, Laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, you know, I saw the auction, and I'm not quite sure.  Wait for a second opinion.


----------



## linda83

Hullos! Do these look okay? And what heel height would these shoes be? TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:5|294:50


----------



## poppyseed

poppyseed said:


> Hi,
> Could I have your opinions on these please...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320337539190#description
> 
> Thanks!


 
Sorry to bump this but could someone please tell me if they are auth?
Many thanks!


----------



## savvysgirl

I am sure this style hasnt been faked. I could be wrong so please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## regeens

Does this cest moi look ok?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Cest-Moi-Boots-Size-38_W0QQitemZ270343210572QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270343210572&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Bitstuff

linda83 said:


> Hullos! Do these look okay? And what heel height would these shoes be? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-pigalle-pumps_W0QQitemZ290295611683QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290295611683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A5|294%3A50



These are fake, and the seller has sold fakes before. I think her auctions have been pulled in the past and she knows she's selling fakes.


----------



## nillacobain

Are these real? thanks in advance


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-LOU...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

I have these in light blue/grey and they look exactly the same. As before, i dont think this style has been faked, yet!


----------



## nillacobain

thanks savvy!!! 
I need one more opinion on these. they seem an old style.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230325080795&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## pursemonkey

How do these look? TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320340570271&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ something doesn't sit right about that one.


----------



## rilokiley

pursemonkey said:


> How do these look? TIA!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320340570271&_trksid=p2759.l1259



Fake


----------



## rilokiley

nillacobain said:


> thanks savvy!!!
> I need one more opinion on these. they seem an old style.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230325080795&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, Rilo!!


----------



## lulabee

regeens said:


> Does this cest moi look ok? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Cest-Moi-Boots-Size-38_W0QQitemZ270343210572QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270343210572&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 The shoes in the first pic are fake, the other pics are of authentic C'est Moi. I wonder which ones you'd actually receive?


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!


My boots are here!


The auction was authencitated but here are some pix taken by me :























I think they are fine, but it feels good if others see them too before I leave feedback.


----------



## Nieners

how about these?


----------



## Marisa783

^those are good


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I agree, those look good.


----------



## Nieners

I have made her an offer, thanks ladies!


----------



## lulabee

Blueberry12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> My boots are here!
> 
> 
> The auction was authencitated but here are some pix taken by me :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are fine, but it feels good if others see them too before I leave feedback.


 These look fine.


----------



## sunkist_baby

Please auhenticate!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=290294485978

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300290849509

Thanks!


----------



## sunkist_baby

one more! =)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-LEATHER-SANDALS-38-EUR_W0QQitemZ360131077803QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360131077803&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Bitstuff

sunkist_baby said:


> Please auhenticate!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=290294485978
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300290849509
> 
> Thanks!



These look good. The ones in your next post as well.


----------



## sunkist_baby

Wow that was quick! Thanks!



Bitstuff said:


> These look good. The ones in your next post as well.


----------



## Blueberry12

lulabee said:


> These look fine.


 

Thanx!


----------



## DivineMissM

Hello ladies!  Can anyone authenticate these please!?  Thanks!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170301433342


----------



## rilokiley

DivineMissM said:


> Hello ladies!  Can anyone authenticate these please!?  Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170301433342



Authentic, but a few TPFer's have had issues with this seller and receiving damaged shoes... just make sure to inspect them as soon as you get them, if you decide to buy.


----------



## DivineMissM

rilokiley said:


> Authentic, but a few TPFer's have had issues with this seller and receiving damaged shoes... just make sure to inspect them as soon as you get them, if you decide to buy.




I will!  Thank you!


----------



## Stinas

Im 99% sure these are ok....but I dont own them so I want a second opinion from my lovely TPFers!  They are beyond cheap and I think they are too cute to pass up.
What do you think?


----------



## thunderlegs

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50


:wondering


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh Stinas!! I wish we weren't the same size--I would totally bid on those if you weren't going to!  I would bet that they are definitely real.  I highly doubt that style was faked.  Let me know if you aren't going to bid--I don't want to fight you for them!



Stinas said:


> Im 99% sure these are ok....but I dont own them so I want a second opinion from my lovely TPFers! They are beyond cheap and I think they are too cute to pass up.
> What do you think?


----------



## laureenthemean

Stinas said:


> Im 99% sure these are ok....but I dont own them so I want a second opinion from my lovely TPFers!  They are beyond cheap and I think they are too cute to pass up.
> What do you think?



I think these are fine.



thunderlegs said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> 
> :wondering



These are authentic.


----------



## thunderlegs

Yay thanks !!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you my loves!!


----------



## Red Queen

What do you think of these?

They look ok to me, but this is a very commonly faked style...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180326849737


----------



## peachi521

Hi, I'm not really interested in buying these... just checking in to see if these are authentic or not (all by the same seller frvhil):

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/frvhil/items/Christian_Louboutin_Leopard_Print_Slingback_Pumps
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/frvhil/items/Christian_Louboutin_YoYo_Zeppa_Peep_Toe_Pumps
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/frvhil/items/Christian_Louboutin_C_est_Moi_Ankle_Boots
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/frvhil/items/Christian_Louboutin_C_est_Moi_Ankle_Boots

If they are not fakes, does anyone know how to report on bonanzle?


----------



## laureenthemean

Red Queen said:


> What do you think of these?
> 
> They look ok to me, but this is a very commonly faked style...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180326849737



These are fine.



peachi521 said:


> Hi, I'm not really interested in buying these... just checking in to see if these are authentic or not (all by the same seller frvhil):
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/frvhil/items/Christian_Louboutin_Leopard_Print_Slingback_Pumps
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/frvhil/items/Christian_Louboutin_YoYo_Zeppa_Peep_Toe_Pumps
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/frvhil/items/Christian_Louboutin_C_est_Moi_Ankle_Boots
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/frvhil/items/Christian_Louboutin_C_est_Moi_Ankle_Boots
> 
> If they are not fakes, does anyone know how to report on bonanzle?



First two are fake, second two have stolen pictures.  To report, you have to sign into bonanzle, then below where it says "advanced details," "actions" will be listed, and you can click "report."


----------



## nillacobain

rilokiley said:


>


 
thanks rilo!


----------



## angel143

Hi ladies,

I'm completely giddy about receiving these in the mail, but I just want to make sure that I have the real deal and the seller didn't pull the ol' switcharoo on me.

TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

^ can't see any pics


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DESIGNER-CHRI...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would ask for more pictures; at least one of them is stolen.


----------



## savvysgirl

Will do Laureen!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:17|294:50


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> Will do Laureen!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Hidden-Platform-Pumps-Shoes-40-NIB_W0QQitemZ300293043486QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300293043486&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A17|294%3A50


 These look fine to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are good, what a deal!


----------



## lulabee

^^OMG! I didn't even look at the BIN price!


----------



## savvysgirl

I know!!! I'm gutted they wont fit me. You size up in Rolandos dont you?


----------



## Maria270382

Lulabee, thanks for authenticating the nude decolettes a few days ago!


----------



## lulabee

^^You are very welcome!


----------



## peachi521

laureenthemean said:


> These are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> First two are fake, second two have stolen pictures.  To report, you have to sign into bonanzle, then below where it says "advanced details," "actions" will be listed, and you can click "report."



Thanks!  I reported the first three photos but then bonanzle blocked me from reporting a fourth because it said I had hit my maximum number of violation reports allowed (bizarre?!?!).


----------



## ASTAMBUK

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

What do you ladies think of these??


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Are these *authentic*?  Many thanks. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140300490144


----------



## ASTAMBUK

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

eh fake??


----------



## rilokiley

ASTAMBUK said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Open-Toe-Passementerie-Pump_W0QQitemZ120376551881QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120376551881&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> eh fake??



both are stock pics.  ask the seller for her own


----------



## savvysgirl

*Sinful indulgences* .. Miss Marples havent been faked ... yet... i believe.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

savvysgirl said:


> *Sinful indulgences* .. Miss Marples havent been faked ... yet... i believe.



Thank you!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=170295121603#ebayphotohosting
ok i know these are 'weathered' but i've been wanting them forever and have a fantastic cobbler. i just noticed that the receipt has 0 for tax...now i'm freaking out. they are on their way.  Before i invest in having them re-vamped i just wanted to check with the experts.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks okay.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks okay.



thank you again


----------



## Odalysb2006

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If these are fake someone please report them! !


----------



## hindelicious

Been looking for an authentic pair of these nude slingbacks for a long time.. Hope they are real.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320340570271&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## angel143

Hi ladies,

I'm completely giddy about receiving these in the mail, but I just want to make sure that I have the real deal and the seller didn't pull the ol' switcharoo on me.

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www3.telus.net/rads/Louboutin1.jpg
http://www3.telus.net/rads/Louboutin2.jpg
http://www3.telus.net/rads/Louboutin3.jpg

Edit: oh gosh, don't type and dash ladies. =P


----------



## ylime

hindelicious said:


> Been looking for an authentic pair of these nude slingbacks for a long time.. Hope they are real.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320340570271&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



They were determined to be fake earlier in the thread, I believe.


----------



## atnk

Do these look legit?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

oops


----------



## ShoeNoob

savvysgirl said:


> These have just appeared on ebay for £150 BIN. I wasnt sure where to post the piccies for people interested to see! Posted in fakes thread.



I know next to nothing about IDing fakes but wow, those are terrible! 

As for the fakes thread, I think it'd really help if there was any way to post actual pics along with the eBay listings... 99% of the links go to invalid items. I understand that's because they got removed due to being fake.


----------



## regeens

Help on this one please.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-2008-Christian-Louboutin-Sigourney-ankle-boots-38_W0QQitemZ160315627458QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160315627458&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Bitstuff

regeens said:


> Help on this one please.  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-2008-Christian-Louboutin-Sigourney-ankle-boots-38_W0QQitemZ160315627458QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item160315627458&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Lookin' good!


----------



## regeens

Thanks bitstuff!


----------



## savvysgirl

ShoeNoob said:


> I know next to nothing about IDing fakes but wow, those are terrible!
> 
> As for the fakes thread, I think it'd really help if there was any way to post actual pics along with the eBay listings... 99% of the links go to invalid items. I understand that's because they got removed due to being fake.



Yes they are disgusting fakes hence me needing to post them somewhere so people would see how nasty they were. I actually saw that someone asked if they were authentic and she happily admitted that they were fake ... and good ones at that. I dont think so lovely!!!


----------



## ShoeNoob

savvysgirl said:


> Yes they are disgusting fakes hence me needing to post them somewhere so people would see how nasty they were. I actually saw that someone asked if they were authentic and she happily admitted that they were fake ... and good ones at that. I dont think so lovely!!!



Haha, craziness! I've seen a couple of pics of CLs that you guys said were fakes and I really couldn't tell, but these are so obvious. I mean, it looks like the red soles were freaking STITCHED on, wtf???


----------



## ChanelMinaj

ARE THESE REAL?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ those are real.


----------



## lulabee

atnk said:


> Do these look legit?:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Pumps_W0QQitemZ260359696703QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260359696703&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These look fine.


----------



## yslalice

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120377107201
hi ladies, what do you think? thanks! (also, do you think i should try a best offer?)


----------



## rilokiley

yslalice said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120377107201
> hi ladies, what do you think? thanks! (also, do you think i should try a best offer?)



Authentic.  I think you could try doing a BO


----------



## meggyg8r

Definitely try a BO!  I just got a burgundy red glittart pair of Yoyos (okay, Yoyospinas, but allllmost the same thing) for $275 including shipping.  Definitely worth a shot--you could even mention my auction if you'd like! I can link you here.


----------



## yslalice

thanks rilo and meggy! I messeged the seller on ebay, so we'll see how it goes. this style is much better suited for my feet than the o my slings i had to return. sigh. i love that shimmer nude.


----------



## NthnCmpars2U

Help! I bought these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=140299009698 ???


----------



## rilokiley

NthnCmpars2U said:


> Help! I bought these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=140299009698 ???



Authentic.

Sinead O'Connor fan?


----------



## NthnCmpars2U

Lord no. PRINCE fan!!! (He wrote the song) 

How can you tell they are authentic? (I'm new at this, and I've always been skeptical of anything on ebay) the workmanship at the peep toe looks alittle shotty (I got them yesterday) But I have a pair of wedges I got from footcandyshoes with the same problem.


----------



## rilokiley

NthnCmpars2U said:


> Lord no. PRINCE fan!!! (He wrote the song)
> 
> How can you tell they are authentic? (I'm new at this, and I've always been skeptical of anything on ebay) the workmanship at the peep toe looks alittle shotty (I got them yesterday) But I have a pair of wedges I got from footcandyshoes with the same problem.



haha my bad, I didn't even know Prince wrote it.

I can tell b/c after looking at a lot of CL's, you know when something's off about a fake one- the cut, lines of the shoe, etc.  also, I don't think this style was ever faked.


----------



## NthnCmpars2U

Thanks!


----------



## atnk

lulabee said:


> These look fine.


Thanks Lulubee!


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone 

Are these authentic?  If they are, they're a great price!  

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/1033148867.html

If they're not authentic... booo!   TIA!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Peachi, already gone.


----------



## funnygirl09

i hope these are real! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130287703144


----------



## laureenthemean

funnygirl09 said:


> i hope these are real! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130287703144



Looks fine.


----------



## kaeleigh

These look bad to me, however just checking here before reporting.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-WOMENS-SHOES_W0QQitemZ250373527512QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250373527512&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

yuck! these to please, maybe they are just really bad photos.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-WOMEN...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kaeleigh said:


> These look bad to me, however just checking here before reporting.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUBOUTIN-WOMENS-SHOES_W0QQitemZ250373527512QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250373527512&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
 .... 


edit: apply above smilies to both pairs


----------



## needloub

Good lord...those look awful!!


----------



## ylime

More photos coming, but for now:


----------



## poppyseed

Hi ladies,
what do you say about these please?
Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130286416288&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## cathy1228

What about this pair? Are these ok? *hopeful*
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-SHINY-BLACK-LEATHER-39-5_W0QQitemZ130287703144QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130287703144&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## lulabee

ylime said:


> More photos coming, but for now:


 These look fine to me.


----------



## lulabee

poppyseed said:


> Hi ladies,
> what do you say about these please?
> Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130286416288&_trksid=p2761.l1259


 These look good.


----------



## lulabee

cathy1228 said:


> What about this pair? Are these ok? *hopeful*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-SHINY-BLACK-LEATHER-39-5_W0QQitemZ130287703144QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130287703144&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These are fine.


----------



## cathy1228

Thanks lulabee!


----------



## authenticplease

How do these look?  Also, do you know what the style name is.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300292166185


----------



## rilokiley

^   I think it is the Pharaone (?)


----------



## savvysgirl

Your right *Rilo* ^^^ Style name is Pharaone


----------



## yellow08

Can you lovely CL experts authenicate these for me?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120378627023&fromMakeTrack=true

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## singtong

they are good ^


----------



## peachi521

Too small for me but checking them out for authenticity: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

peachi521 said:


> Too small for me but checking them out for authenticity:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Platform-Pumps-Shoes-NIB_W0QQitemZ280313359629QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280313359629&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 
fake imo


----------



## RS1972

How do these look please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Pumps_W0QQitemZ130287902871QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130287902871&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## sunkist_baby

Are these ok?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Pumps_W0QQitemZ130287902871QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130287902871&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-New-Christ...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## lulabee

RS1972 said:


> How do these look please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Pumps_W0QQitemZ130287902871QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130287902871&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 Fake.


----------



## lulabee

sunkist_baby said:


> Are these ok?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Platform-Pumps_W0QQitemZ130287902871QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130287902871&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-New-Christian-Louboutin-Pink-Sandal-Shoes-7B-390_W0QQitemZ300293949774QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 The VPs are fake. Second ones look fine.


----------



## RS1972

Thank you!


----------



## madamefifi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270342092760

I have enough black shoes but I am just curious......


----------



## regeens

Bitstuff said:


> Lookin' good!


 
Thanks Bitstuff, Jet, Lula and Rilo for helping me with the black Sigourneys. Sorry for pestering you guys with sizing questions. Got the Sigourney for a price I'm happy with.


----------



## darkchic

Hi, what do you experts think of this? TIA!

http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ambrosina1dx2.jpg


http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ambrosina2sr2.jpg


----------



## kaeleigh

darkchic said:


> Hi, what do you experts think of this? TIA!
> 
> http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ambrosina1dx2.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ambrosina2sr2.jpg


I would say .


----------



## ShoeNoob

These look suspicious. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Christai...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/brand-new-chr...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

These are all fake sellers arent they?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Chris...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

^^ I'm sure they are fake but would someone just confirm please


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ hahahaha those eugenies are terrible! I'm not one to confirm anything, but wow those are a joke.


----------



## savvysgirl

Yes, and they have been bid up to £165! ^^


----------



## lulabee

madamefifi said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270342092760
> 
> I have enough black shoes but I am just curious......


 These look fine.


----------



## lulabee

ShoeNoob said:


> These look suspicious. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Fontanete-Dorsay-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ250368862543QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250368862543&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 I don't know why you think they look suspicious.  They look fine to me.


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ150326182014QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item150326182014&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-size-41_W0QQitemZ270342511970QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270342511970&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Christain-Louboutin-Pigalle-Black-Patent_W0QQitemZ190285871462QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item190285871462&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/brand-new-christian-louboutin-pigalle-black-size-uk3-5_W0QQitemZ220361865268QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220361865268&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> These are all fake sellers arent they?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ220361867856QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item220361867856&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> ^^ I'm sure they are fake but would someone just confirm please



First listing has been removed.
Second listing looks good.
Third listing, shoes in pics look good but I swear I've seen these pics before.
Fourth listing has me wondering how this seller has so many pairs of black Pigalles and why is she selling so cheap? I'm thinking you won't be getting the shoes that are pictured.
Fifth listing is a pair of fake VPs.


----------



## rilokiley

^ I think you're right, *lula*.  I'm fairly sure the pics in the third listing are stolen


----------



## noah8077

I was going to post in the HTF thread after authenticating, if the lovelies here could help me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Roccia-Python-Pigalle-37-SO-RARE_W0QQitemZ130287131172QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130287131172&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rilokiley

^ authentic.  I already put them in the HTF thread a few days ago.  I wish they were my size though!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you* Lula* &* Rilo* 

With regards to numbers 3 & 4 .. i think they are using the same pics. I'm sure i've seen these pics so many times on ebay.

And Noah ^^^^ Real! And beautiful


----------



## noah8077

Alright, thanks!  I guess I don't check that thread thoroughly.


----------



## ShoeNoob

lulabee said:


> I don't know why you think they look suspicious.  They look fine to me.



I lived up to my name I guess! :shame:


----------



## Speedah

These are my first pair of Paillettes and I just want to be sure on them although they seem fine. They just feel so much more fragile than my other CLs, is this normal? And the sole where the heel curves looks a little funky, is it just the material and natural?

TIA!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

thoughts:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-FOREVER-TINA-Black-Fringe-Boot-38_W0QQitemZ260362867184QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260362867184&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Cerina

speedah: LOVE THEM! They are beautiful, and authentic indeed! Wow, need to see some more pics of them..

BTW, about the curve-thing... Totally normal, as they are handmade! 

Congrats on a pair of stunning shoes!


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, *Cerina!* I just needed to put my mind at ease because they seem different than my others. 

A little off topic but is there a thread about the pailletes on the shoe and how they "flip"? I tried looking but couldn't find one...


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> thoughts:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-FOREVER-TINA-Black-Fringe-Boot-38_W0QQitemZ260362867184QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260362867184&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 These look fine to me my love. She says they are new but I see scuffing on the soles. The listing was just ended early because of an error in the minimum bid.


----------



## Luvthoselubies

Originally Posted by *Luvthoselubies* 

 
_Please help! I just recieved the shoes shown below. The soles on these shoes are not the same color as my Louboutin heels. The color on these slides is more of a dull orangey color. Does anyone know if Louboutin ever used a different color on their slides. The seller assures me they are 100% authentic, and she has all positive feedback...and, lots of it. She told me she would take them back, but if they are authentic I want to keep...if not, I will send back.
Please help???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250335710124_


----------



## lulabee

Luvthoselubies said:


> Originally Posted by *Luvthoselubies*
> 
> 
> _Please help! I just recieved the shoes shown below. The soles on these shoes are not the same color as my Louboutin heels. The color on these slides is more of a dull orangey color. Does anyone know if Louboutin ever used a different color on their slides. The seller assures me they are 100% authentic, and she has all positive feedback...and, lots of it. She told me she would take them back, but if they are authentic I want to keep...if not, I will send back._
> _Please help???_
> _http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250335710124_


 These are fine.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look fine, and yes, there are different sole colors.


----------



## RS1972

Hey, these were ones that were asked about last night, which you guys said were fakes. But they're back up again...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Heels-Shoes-Pumps-38_W0QQitemZ130288089085QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130288089085&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rilokiley

^ still fake...

you can post them in the Fakes thread.


----------



## lulabee

RS1972 said:


> Hey, these were ones that were asked about last night, which you guys said were fakes. But they're back up again...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Heels-Shoes-Pumps-38_W0QQitemZ130288089085QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item130288089085&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 They are still fake. She just relisted them after the listing got pulled. Don't worry they will be reported again.


----------



## RS1972

Great, thanks ladies!


----------



## savvysgirl

@ still fake!


----------



## singtong

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...id=p2759.l1259

bought from Net A Porter apparently.....anyone else think not?

clearoutz  320341649503


----------



## Luvthoselubies

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look fine, and yes, there are different sole colors.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

singtong said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...id=p2759.l1259
> 
> bought from Net A Porter apparently.....anyone else think not?
> 
> clearoutz  320341649503


----------



## savvysgirl

singtong said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...id=p2759.l1259
> 
> bought from Net A Porter apparently.....anyone else think not?
> 
> clearoutz  320341649503



I feel like saying .. erm no you didnt


----------



## MarthaAnn

Hello!  This is my first post, but not my first pair of Louboutins!  Are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Hidden-Platform-Heels-Shoes-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ300293566497QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300293566497&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200

Thanks!!


----------



## rilokiley

MarthaAnn said:


> Hello!  This is my first post, but not my first pair of Louboutins!  Are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Hidden-Platform-Heels-Shoes-37-NIB_W0QQitemZ300293566497QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300293566497&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## tmorebags

Hey ladies...I am new to the thread and 5 pairs into my CL collection. I was thinking of ordering these but wondering about authenticity. The seller said feel free to contact PF members...so can you guys help me?? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...QitemZ130287348570QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women _s_Shoes?hash=item130287348570&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1 4&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A13 18


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Authentic!


----------



## tmorebags

Thanks Lauren!! Putting my bid in now!


----------



## sparky3

hi ladies
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318 thanks


----------



## peachi521

Hi everyone   Just checking on these nude declics!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

TIA


----------



## pursemonkey

Are these the real deal and if so what color do you think they are? TIA, ladies!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

Are these *authentic* Louboutins?  Many thanks. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330307921798


----------



## melzy

yes these are real! 



pursemonkey said:


> Are these the real deal and if so what color do you think they are? TIA, ladies!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Brown-Patent-Leather-Shoes-38_W0QQitemZ250374684022QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## melzy

sparky3 said:


> hi ladies
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NO-PRIVE-NUDE-PATENT-SHOES-37-5_W0QQitemZ330307921798QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item330307921798&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318 thanks



these look okay but it's hard to know without a picture of the inside sole


----------



## laureenthemean

sparky3 said:


> hi ladies
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318 thanks



These look fine.



peachi521 said:


> Hi everyone   Just checking on these nude declics!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318
> 
> TIA



These are fine.



pursemonkey said:


> Are these the real deal and if so what color do you think they are? TIA, ladies!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks fine, and I guess a dark brown?



Sinful Indulgences said:


> Are these *authentic* Louboutins?  Many thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330307921798



Looks fine.


----------



## yellow08

I know the bidding ended but are these real? Thanks in advance!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## yellow08

Thank you Laureenthemean!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

laureenthemean said:


> Looks fine.



Thank you!


----------



## Baby Boo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

do u think these are real?


----------



## mjlover1977

hi lovely ladies ... are these real? and if so, is the sizing accurate? im a size 10 in normal shoes ... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-BLACK-BOX-36_W0QQitemZ230325970289QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230325970289&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## idests

mjlover1977 said:


> hi lovely ladies ... are these real? and if so, is the sizing accurate? im a size 10 in normal shoes ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PADRINO-Ankle-Booties-Shoes-41-NIB_W0QQitemZ300293041625QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300293041625&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



I will defer to one of the experts for authenticity, though they look good to me. For fit-- I own a pair in size 40, which fit nicely with thin socks-- I'm a 39.5 in Simples and a 8.5 - 9 in American sizes. So these ought to be fine for you.


----------



## heat97

mjlover1977 said:


> hi lovely ladies ... are these real? and if so, is the sizing accurate? im a size 10 in normal shoes ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PADRINO-Ankle-Booties-Shoes-41-NIB_W0QQitemZ300293041625QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300293041625&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 
these are good.   I don't own them so I cant weigh in on the sizing.


----------



## Bitstuff

The Padrinos look okay, but I'm not an expert. I just checked on ioffer to see if they're being faked. They are, so it would seem.


----------



## poppyseed

Hello ladies,
are these authentic please?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Many thanks!


----------



## lulabee

Baby Boo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-FOREVER-TINA-Black-Fringe-Boot-38_W0QQitemZ260362890783QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item260362890783&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> do u think these are real?


 These look fine.


----------



## Bitstuff

poppyseed said:


> Hello ladies,
> are these authentic please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-VERY-PRIVE_W0QQitemZ280313558118QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280313558118&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Many thanks!



Nope.


----------



## lulabee

mjlover1977 said:


> hi lovely ladies ... are these real? and if so, is the sizing accurate? im a size 10 in normal shoes ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PADRINO-Ankle-Booties-Shoes-41-NIB_W0QQitemZ300293041625QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item300293041625&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 These are fine. I would put questions on sizing in the sizing thread. There are some members who own this shoe, maybe they can help you.


----------



## lulabee

poppyseed said:


> Hello ladies,
> are these authentic please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-NUDE-VERY-PRIVE_W0QQitemZ280313558118QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item280313558118&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Many thanks!


 These are not looking good to me.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Those nudes have been removed from ebay once already


----------



## poppyseed

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## singtong

singtong said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...id=p2759.l1259
> 
> bought from Net A Porter apparently.....anyone else think not?
> 
> clearoutz  320341649503



i emailed saying that these were fake, she had the audacity to lie straight out and say she had a receipt...honey not for those shoes. And then asked me whether I worked for CL. I think I might reply saying that I do and she doesn't know what she is going on about!


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha, say YES!!! ^^^


----------



## lovely&amazing

Can someone weigh in on these:



lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-VERY-PRIVE-BLACK-BOX-36_W0QQitemZ230325970289QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230325970289&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Bitstuff

lovely&amazing said:


> Can someone weigh in on these:



They look good to me. By good I mean that while these Minibouts are very beat up, they seem authentic.


----------



## lovely&amazing

lol! Thanks *Bitstuff*!


----------



## meggyg8r

Ummm.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES_W0QQitemZ200311047870QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200311047870&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## meggyg8r

Same seller...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES_W0QQitemZ200311026829QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200311026829&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## HalieB

meggyg8r said:


> Ummm.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES_W0QQitemZ200311047870QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200311047870&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Aren't those McQueen Shoes......


----------



## HalieB

meggyg8r said:


> Same seller...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES_W0QQitemZ200311026829QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200311026829&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
Can u say FAKE...they so are.


----------



## meggyg8r

yeah.. thought they were hideous.  I'll post them over in the fakes thread.


----------



## needloub

Hello ladies.  Are these authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blush-Satin-Pumps-DEK8036_W0QQitemZ190280725924QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190280725924&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Thanks in advance.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^I don't know that that style was ever faked.


----------



## needloub

Thanks meggy...I will see what the others have to say.


----------



## lulabee

needloub said:


> Hello ladies. Are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Blush-Satin-Pumps-DEK8036_W0QQitemZ190280725924QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190280725924&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Thanks in advance.


These look fine.


----------



## nillacobain

Are those real? thanks in advance

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130287218841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> Can someone weigh in on these:


 Sorry my love, I missed these before. They look fine although the seller needs to work on their photography skills...the pics are terrible.


----------



## lulabee

nillacobain said:


> Are those real? thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130287218841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


 I concur with laureens opinion on these.


----------



## nillacobain

thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

nillacobain said:


> Are those real? thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130287218841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


Hm, these don't look right to me.


----------



## lulabee

^^Really laureen? Could you share with me via PM what I missed?


----------



## nillacobain

thanks laureen


----------



## nillacobain

I need your last opinion on these.. the bidding will end tomorrow! thanks you are fantastic girls!

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120374877322&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## lulabee

^^I see what you mean laureen! Thanks for the info!


----------



## nillacobain

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Fake.


 
do you mean the last I posted? Some girls here told me they were real..! I think the seller bought on ebay

the actual listing:

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7322&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

the old listing:
http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130275718374

thanks for your help


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both look fake to me.


----------



## savvysgirl

I didnt realise Bruges were faked too. Any styles not being faked?!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Laureen I have PMed you. thanks for your help!


----------



## nillacobain

Now I will start again searching for a big deal... 

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300294085538&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I've never seen that style before, but I don't see anything suspicious.


----------



## nillacobain

thanks, you are amazing! I will ask the seller more pics! thanks!


----------



## babybean

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported

THANKS ALL!


----------



## singtong

i think those are ok, wait for a second opinion, but you can still see the sticker on the bottom


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

These are fake arent they?!!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Very.


----------



## savvysgirl

I always get thrown by people who say they have spent x amount or they are shop bought etc. Thanks honey


----------



## Cms7303

Hello wise-women ...

Any thoughts as to the authenticity of these? ...

http://auctions.overstock.com/item/44580661

Many thanks in advance.

c


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

nillacobain said:


> Now I will start again searching for a big deal...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300294085538&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> thanks



Ive actually seen these before crazy!!! So unique


----------



## laureenthemean

Cms7303 said:


> Hello wise-women ...
> 
> Any thoughts as to the authenticity of these? ...
> 
> http://auctions.overstock.com/item/44580661
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> c



Ask for more pictures, but I am thinking no.


----------



## Speedah

savvysgirl said:


> I always get thrown by people who say they have spent x amount or they are shop bought etc. Thanks honey



Of course! 




Cms7303 said:


> Hello wise-women ...
> 
> Any thoughts as to the authenticity of these? ...
> 
> http://auctions.overstock.com/item/44580661
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> c



Agree with Laureen. The one photo that's not a stock photo looks like it's from iOffer IMO.


----------



## Cms7303

Hmm - Thank you both (Laureen and Speedah).  As you can see, I am quite new to all of this.  I so appreciate your input.

The ad does have a few photos and to my untrained eyes they do look real, but ...

C


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The pictures that look real are stolen.


----------



## authenticplease

Any thoughts on these......I have emailed for additional photos & to ask about condition/box/storage bags/&euro size.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PINK-OPEN-TOE-HEELS_W0QQitemZ190287623943QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190287623943&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## needloub

Thanks lula for the help!!


----------



## needloub

Oh...I should have had these authenticated before I bought these on an impulse.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110351682198


----------



## lulabee

needloub said:


> Oh...I should have had these authenticated before I bought these on an impulse.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110351682198


 These look good.


----------



## needloub

Thanks once again lula!!


----------



## klng

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230325970289

Are these authentic?  I think they are mislabeled Minibouts.


----------



## lulabee

klng said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230325970289
> 
> Are these authentic? I think they are mislabeled Minibouts.


 They look fine, these were authenticated a few pages back.


----------



## girliegirl

I posted this in the fakes forum but I realize it should have been here. My apologies.

Hi ladies,

A lovely friend offered to gift me with some beautiful Pigalles and mentioned this site. I said not to proceed as I am certain they are not authentic products, but would love some backing on this before I go slandering away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





www.christianlouboutinsale.com


----------



## rdgldy

stay away!


----------



## Speedah

Opinions? I'm not very familiar with this style...
TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-sexy-Cris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-lOU...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

Can someone just confirm those for me please as someone has bought them.


----------



## meggyg8r

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Christian-Louboutin-Armadillo-Peep-Toe-Platforms_W0QQitemZ250375255632QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250375255632&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Multiple sizes available??  Sounds fishy.. and looks fishy.


----------



## nillacobain

Are those real? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150326317420&_trksid=p2759.l1259

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...14&_trkparms=72:1701|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## savvysgirl

Those Armadillos looks awful


----------



## meggyg8r

I thought so too.. just checking before I posted in the fakes thread.


----------



## girliegirl

rdgldy said:


> stay away!



Thank you for the input, rdgldy. I appreciate it


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-lOUBOUTIN-Very-Prive-Patent-stiletto_W0QQitemZ320341483482QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320341483482&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A13|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Can someone just confirm those for me please as someone has bought them.


 Fake.


----------



## lulabee

nillacobain said:


> Are those real? thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150326317420&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BALLET-PUMPS-SIZE-4-37-BNIB_W0QQitemZ320342024056QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320342024056&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1701%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 Both look good.


----------



## lulabee

girliegirl said:


> I posted this in the fakes forum but I realize it should have been here. My apologies.
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> A lovely friend offered to gift me with some beautiful Pigalles and mentioned this site. I said not to proceed as I am certain they are not authentic products, but would love some backing on this before I go slandering away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.christianlouboutinsale.com


UGH, This site is awful! All fakes and stolen photos of the real thing. Definitely stay away.


----------



## nillacobain

lulabee said:


> Both look good.


 

thanks


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you sweetness


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> Opinions? I'm not very familiar with this style...
> TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-sexy-Cristian-Louboutin-Camo-Mules_W0QQitemZ280314082705QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


These look okay to me.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Laureen!


----------



## needloub

This pair doesn't look right to me...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Yoyo-Red-Suede-shoes_W0QQitemZ280314190275QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item280314190275&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## rdgldy

ditto!


----------



## glitzgal97

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330307617982

these are real right?  I want them so badly!!!


----------



## rilokiley

glitzgal97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330307617982
> 
> these are real right?  I want them so badly!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

needloub said:


> This pair doesn't look right to me...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Yoyo-Red-Suede-shoes_W0QQitemZ280314190275QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item280314190275&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Fake and already been reported this afternoon


----------



## NthnCmpars2U

I bought some shoes that were from this guy:
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/fuchi8...Q_fromZQQ_mdoZ

My auction was removed by eBay after I already sent payment, as well as all the other current auctions he had going on. But now he had relisted a bunch, are they fakes???


----------



## laureenthemean

^^His CLs look fine.


----------



## Nancy7

CL Ladies - Can you please give me your opinions on this pair?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220361711758


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks fine.


----------



## Nancy7

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks fine.


 
Thank you Laureen


----------



## meggyg8r

Are these Mad Marys good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## singtong

no, they are bad meggy


----------



## meggyg8r

dang, I had a sneaking suspicion..


----------



## savvysgirl

Ick ^^^!!!


----------



## Beautyqueen81

Before I buy, are these real?? Thank you!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## Beautyqueen81

Thanks, I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## jess4749

Hi - I am new to the Louboutin world - I think these are okay and the seller is reputable, but the price is pretty low so I am a litte nervous

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look good.  I believe they were on sale for less than half that price.


----------



## jess4749

Thanks.  They were on sale for half the price??!!  I always miss out.  Neiman's has them for $895.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## ShoeNoob

jess4749 said:


> Hi - I am new to the Louboutin world - I think these are okay and the seller is reputable, but the price is pretty low so I am a litte nervous
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



I bought my first CLs from this seller a few weeks ago. It was a great experience, I have beautiful shoes, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. They have really awesome deals too.


----------



## jess4749

ShoeNoob said:


> I bought my first CLs from this seller a few weeks ago. It was a great experience, I have beautiful shoes, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. They have really awesome deals too.


 

Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## Wilmie

Hi Ladies!

How do these look???  Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320342203265&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38.l1313%26_nkw%3D320342203265%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Fake.


----------



## BagsR4Me

There's only 1 pic in the auction, but can you tell from this pic if these are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Ankle-Boots-35-5_W0QQitemZ320342120959QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320342120959&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

TIA


----------



## babi3gurli3gurl

Hi ladies, could you please help me please...  thanks!  http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-YOYO-PEEP-TOE-37-5_W0QQitemZ110353176157QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item110353176157&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look fine.


----------



## BagsR4Me

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those look fine.



I'm sorry--Is this in response to my post or babi3's?


----------



## meggyg8r

BagsR4Me said:


> I'm sorry--Is this in response to my post or babi3's?


 
Pretty sure babi3s--those Yoyos look good but you definitely need to ask for more pics of those boots you asked about.


----------



## JetSetGo!

BagsR4Me said:


> There's only 1 pic in the auction, but can you tell from this pic if these are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Ankle-Boots-35-5_W0QQitemZ320342120959QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320342120959&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> TIA




These look okay off the bat, but I would definitely ask for a couple more pix. 
You might also ask which seller she got the shoes from. I can't find the sale in her feedback.


----------



## meggyg8r

How do we feel about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-louboutin-wedges_W0QQitemZ250375674549QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250375674549&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## JetSetGo!

It's hard to imagine they are fake. I don't know enough about the style to authenticate for sure though.


----------



## nillacobain

I think these are fake, I need a second opinion! thanks

http://cgi.ebay.it/scarpe-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PUMPS-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES_W0QQitemZ330308104718QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item330308104718&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A758%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## javaboo

nillacobain said:


> I think these are fake, I need a second opinion! thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/scarpe-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-PUMPS-VERY-PRIVE-SHOES_W0QQitemZ330308104718QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item330308104718&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A758%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



The shoes in the picture is real except I've seen them before. I would ask the seller to take some of their own.


----------



## nillacobain

thanks  Javaboo, I will ask more pics! 
and these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-christian-louboutin-shoes-size-4_W0QQitemZ320340436331QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320340436331&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## calicocat

Hi, are these real, and from a trustable seller? Thank you all.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-YOYO-PEEP-TOE-37-5_W0QQitemZ110353176157


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!


Are they real?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-leather-Babel-boots_W0QQitemZ320342535670QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item320342535670&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Thanx.


----------



## singtong

the first pic is (i think) but stolen as the other picture is fake.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Ladies! 

Your thoughts on these? I've asked for more pictures... Thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110350353119&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## Speedah

^^ Look good to me- received additional photos. A little more than "light wear" though...


----------



## mistyknightwin

Speedah said:


> ^^ Look good to me- received additional photos. A little more than "light wear" though...


Really? where is the additional wear on the soles? It's so hard to find these in my size 41.5 and up.


----------



## Speedah

^^PM'ed you.


----------



## nillacobain

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320340436331&category=63889&sspagename=rvi:1:1v_

help! thanks


----------



## calicocat

calicocat said:


> Hi, are these real, and from a trustable seller? Thank you all..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-PATENT-YOYO-PEEP-TOE-37-5_W0QQitemZ110353176157



Any thoughts?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Look ok to me.


----------



## pursemonkey

How do these look? Thanks as always!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## calicocat

Speedah said:


> ^^ Look ok to me.



Thank you *Speedah*!


----------



## Speedah

Something doesn't look right on these to me... Can someone confirm? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WOMENS-CHRIST...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## meggyg8r

^^


----------



## Speedah

^^ LOL. 'Nuf said. Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Speedah said:


> Something doesn't look right on these to me... Can someone confirm?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WOMENS-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-IN-BLACK-UK-SIZE-7_W0QQitemZ290297230717QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item290297230717&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318




 Def off


----------



## laureenthemean

pursemonkey said:


> How do these look? Thanks as always!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks good.


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, Laureen!!


----------



## Rainnyduck

Can someone check these and tell me if they look okay?  BTW you can take them if you want.  I was going to watch them and hope no one bought them. Thank you, 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ShoeNoob

Speedah said:


> Something doesn't look right on these to me... Can someone confirm?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WOMENS-CHRIST...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Holy crap, those are terrible!


----------



## laureenthemean

Rainnyduck said:


> Can someone check these and tell me if they look okay?  BTW you can take them if you want.  I was going to watch them and hope no one bought them. Thank you,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Looks fine.


----------



## lovely&amazing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200311819811
thoughts?


----------



## Rainnyduck

laureenthemean said:


> Looks fine.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## laureenthemean

lovely&amazing said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200311819811
> thoughts?



Fake.


----------



## Rainnyduck

How about these,

I thought these were very cute too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I don't believe that style was faked.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Agreed.


----------



## Rainnyduck

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I don't believe that style was faked.


 

Thank you both.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hi,

Here are more pics of the auction I posted yesterday. Jet and Meggy suggested I get more pics and find out which eBayer these boots were purchased from, since this seller mentions that she bought these from another eBayer.

This seller bought these boots at the end of last season, but could not find the feedback from the sell (so she could not give me that info).

Here's the auction again:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Suede-Ankle-Boots-35-5_W0QQitemZ320342120959QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item320342120959&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

And here are the additional pics:





TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're okay.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ it's very hard to trust with so few pics and such a small amount of info.. you might want to pass if that's all she can tell you.


----------



## BagsR4Me

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think they're okay.



Great! Thank you Laureen, Jet & Meggy for your help with these. I think I'll bid on them.


----------



## BagsR4Me

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ it's very hard to trust with so few pics and such a small amount of info.. you might want to pass if that's all she can tell you.



Oh, meggy I just saw your post. Hmm. Well, I guess I'll hold off for a bit. Should I ask for more pics? What other pics (angles) should I request?


----------



## meggyg8r

Laureen is better at the authentication than me.  I am generally a skeptical person, though, so I would definitely ask for more pics.  I would ask for any shots she can give you--close up, better of the sole, just a couple different angles.  The ones she provided are pretty blurry so it's hard to see much.  They're _probably_ okay, but you can never be too sure.  See how eager she is to provide you with more pics--if she is rude or doesn't want to then you have your answer--they probably are fakes.  If she provides more photos, post 'em here and we can give you more opinions.  The auction doesn't end for 3 more days so what's the hurt, you know?


----------



## laureenthemean

*Bags*, if you want to ask for more pictures, I'd ask for one from the front and one from the side.  I do think they're okay so far, though.


----------



## Nancy7

Could you please tell me what you think of these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350159570216&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## BagsR4Me

meggyg8r said:


> Laureen is better at the authentication than me.  I am generally a skeptical person, though, so I would definitely ask for more pics.  I would ask for any shots she can give you--close up, better of the sole, just a couple different angles.  The ones she provided are pretty blurry so it's hard to see much.  They're _probably_ okay, but you can never be too sure.  See how eager she is to provide you with more pics--if she is rude or doesn't want to then you have your answer--they probably are fakes.  If she provides more photos, post 'em here and we can give you more opinions.  The auction doesn't end for 3 more days so what's the hurt, you know?



Okay. It doesn't hurt to ask. And it is better to be safe than sorry. Thanks again. I'll be back...


----------



## styling

I think this is too good to be ture.      Fakes?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-W0QQAdIdZ107826367

Thanx

says she has box, dust bag but can only show a credit card receipt from store purchase


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They don't have any of their own pictures.  I'd stay away.



Nancy7 said:


> Could you please tell me what you think of these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350159570216&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



These look fine.


----------



## amazigrace

*Laureen*, will you and anyone else who is willing to, authenticate these for me? They look like stock photos, but I think the seller is respected. I might be wrong, but it seems like someone else bought from her and was pleased. Thank you a bunch. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350158644310


----------



## Nancy7

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They don't have any of their own pictures. I'd stay away.
> 
> Great! Thank you!


----------



## Nancy7

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They don't have any of their own pictures. I'd stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> These look fine.


 

Laureen - Which comment was for me - stay away?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, I meant the listing you linked looked fine (the glittart NPs).


----------



## laureenthemean

amazigrace said:


> *Laureen*, will you and anyone else who is willing to, authenticate these for me? They look like stock photos, but I think the seller is respected. I might be wrong, but it seems like someone else bought from her and was pleased. Thank you a bunch.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350158644310



I would ask for her own pictures.


----------



## Nancy7

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Sorry, I meant the listing you linked looked fine (the glittart NPs).


 

Great Thanks!


----------



## styling

Thanks


----------



## Nieners

Just won these, I got them auth. once here but please, just to be sure 

http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130287352278


----------



## amazigrace

*Laureen,* thank you. I'll let you know if/when I get more pics.


----------



## styling

need help again
these are the pictures I was sent from seller   Fake?

thanks
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=682602&stc=1&d=1235014404


----------



## Speedah

^^ Fake, fake, fake.
That seller has been trying to relist those over and over with a different story every time (and they are well aware that they're fake). 

Already posted in fakes thread.


----------



## styling

I figured they were but just needed to have some expert opinion

Thanks


----------



## Speedah

You should see the email she just sent me. I put it in the Hall of Shame (fakes thread). It's hiiiiiilarious.


----------



## styling

I will go and take a look     New to CL's but I'm learning fast


----------



## Swanky

This thread has grown too long, a new one has been posted here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cate-these-louboutins-426480.html#post9825379


----------

